# HUD &amp; REO Property Preservation



## Guest

Thanks to someone picking up the fight [this morning!] that was over in the last thread, the mods closed it permanently.

Here we have a chance to start fresh so, hopefully, we can all leave our differences of opinions regarding race, religion, and politics out of it and continue with discussions regarding property preservation.

So, with that said............ Good morning, everyone!:clap:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Update regarding NOW PP.

http://pr-usa.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=622396&Itemid=33

Apparently, they are putting new systems in place to increase efficiency. 

Hopefully, this won't cause further "delays" in processing back payments to its vendors.:shifty:

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Thanks to someone picking up the fight [this morning!] that was over in the last thread, the mods closed it permanently.
> 
> Here we have a chance to start fresh so, hopefully, we can all leave our differences of opinions regarding race, religion, and politics out of it and continue with discussions regarding property preservation.
> 
> So, with that said............ Good morning, everyone!:clap:
> 
> Linda


Oops...that was me. Sorry. :whistling I couldn't resist pointing out the hypocrisy.

Anyway, slow times.....idle minds and devil's workshop. :laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Thanks for owing up to it.:thumbsup: 

I never would have said who it was. I asked the mods to remove the post, not close the thread.

We've just got to be careful. We all come from different walks of life and have different sets of values, moral and otherwise, so we need to be sensitive to that and move past others' personal beliefs and on to the more important topics.

I, personally, am sad that the old thread was closed. There's valuable info in there that people are able to quote and respond to. We can still quote from the old thread but won't be as easy as it was.:sad:

Linda


----------



## brm1109

*Like home owners so much better*

I really like dealing with home owners more (don't get me wrong, the work from nationals is good) but it is just so much easier dealing with home owners.
Got a call for an estimate for a clean-out. Went Sunday for estimate, gave my price, they signed and done today. No photos, no paperwork.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Thanks for owing up to it.:thumbsup:
> 
> I never would have said who it was. I asked the mods to remove the post, not close the thread.
> 
> We've just got to be careful. We all come from different walks of life and have different sets of values, moral and otherwise, so we need to be sensitive to that and move past others' personal beliefs and on to the more important topics.
> 
> I, personally, am sad that the old thread was closed. There's valuable info in there that people are able to quote and respond to. We can still quote from the old thread but won't be as easy as it was.:sad:
> 
> Linda






On the same hand I think some are far too sensitive to things that do not matter, not even a little bit in the big scheme of things.

I saw something in a house yesterday that would extremely offensive to some, and with good reason. The way that major offense was taken to a couple of harmless jokes if those same folks were to have seen what I saw it probably would have required major therapy for decades to come.

I'm not even going to hint at what I saw just so that I can't be blamed for being an _unpleasant individual_ like some of the names that were floating in the thread that was closed.


----------



## Guest

*Newly registered but avid reader!*

I have been following the other forum for probably over a year or more and I would like to thank all past posters for there contributions. I am not new to the business but I do continue to try and learn from others. However after taking a break from the business here in Oklahoma I am back doing it again. Yes I am ok! :thumbsup: I just had a recent CT Scan. Once again thank you all.

Thanks, Jason


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> I really like dealing with home owners more (don't get me wrong, the work from nationals is good) but it is just so much easier dealing with home owners.
> Got a call for an estimate for a clean-out. Went Sunday for estimate, gave my price, they signed and done today. No photos, no paperwork.



:clap:



Thats nice. A guy could get spoiled.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

brm1109 said:


> ...gave my price, they signed and done today. No photos, no paperwork.


You forgot to mention you were probably paid as soon as the job was complete, most likely in cash.

Homeowners know they have to pay on completion. I wish everyone did. Sure would make things go a lot smoother.

Good for you, brm1109!

Linda


----------



## BPWY

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Why can't BAC put all their pertinent info on the W/Os?

I do so few for them that I loose the email address we are supposed to use to send in pix.
They really do try to make this as difficult as possible all the way around.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Paul ~

They want you to *EARN* those *BIG BUCKS* they pay you for the privilege of receiving work from them. :whistling

Don't they have a site you can log into? If they do, save it to your favorites. Maybe that will help.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

BAC login site??????????


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> BAC login site?????????? Not that I'm aware of.


Me neither. That's why I was wondering. I did one job for BAC years ago but nothing since and, at that time, I sent the invoice and photos directly to the person who negotiated the order with me.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

All the hype about shorter wait times............. is just that.


15 mins of unpaid for unproductive sitting on hold... and counting.


----------



## BPWY

24 mins of listening to their elevator music before some one answered.

Another 16 mins of going thru the deal waiting for the auth number.

40 mins of unpaid for time. I am very strongly considering finishing the other two orders with them and calling it quits for working for any one that subs for them.
I get nothing other than a very few initials and poorly paying grass cuts. 
The last bid ap was for a vandalized door that I had bid only 4 times before they approved it. 

This is just insane.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I feel for you, Paul. I know what it's like. Fortunately, I don't have clients like that anymore and haven't in about 3 years.

I'm sure it will be a tough choice for you since even a few jobs, as long as the pay is right, can put food on the table.

Linda


----------



## Guest

And we're back!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> 24 mins of listening to their elevator music before some one answered.
> 
> Another 16 mins of going thru the deal waiting for the auth number.
> 
> 40 mins of unpaid for time. I am very strongly considering finishing the other two orders with them and calling it quits for working for any one that subs for them.
> I get nothing other than a very few initials and poorly paying grass cuts.
> The last bid ap was for a vandalized door that I had bid only 4 times before they approved it.
> 
> This is just insane.


Don't forget the "Your call is very important to us, we will be with you as soon as possible" at least 15 times while you wait. At leat they could have a decent radio station playing.:no:


----------



## BPWY

Working2hard said:


> Don't forget the "Your call is very important to us, we will be with you as soon as possible" at least 15 times while you wait. At leat they could have a decent radio station playing.:no:








I'm 7 mins in on my second call of the day.

I'm sure they play that sack of lies at least once every minute.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I feel for you, Paul. I know what it's like. Fortunately, I don't have clients like that anymore and haven't in about 3 years.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a tough choice for you since even a few jobs, as long as the pay is right, can put food on the table.
> 
> Linda





I get so few that its not going to be a real tough choice to make.


This week alone i've gotten more work than some months a year ago this time.
But very very little of it comes from BAC.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I, personally, am sad that the old thread was closed. There's valuable info in there that people are able to quote and respond to.


Linda, I didn't close it but frankly I'm relieved it finally happened. Looking at it from another angle, that thread was an unmanageable behemoth, and should have ended long ago.

There's a reason forums like this have multiple threads instead of one humongous single rambling conversation. With the latter, real gems of information get lost in all of the background noise instead of standing out and being much more easily found in the context of a shorter, relatively focused discussion.

I would encourage everyone here to start a new thread when they have a specific concern, rather than just tacking on to an existing conversation. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY

BPWY said:


> I'm 7 mins in on my second call of the day.
> 
> I'm sure they play that sack of lies at least once every minute.






16 mins on hold with a total of 29 mins.


The 3rd yob was a little less because I already had the guy on the line.



I get very few BAC W/Os but some how this week I had 3. :laughing:
Make that 4. One was board a door we bid 4 times.


----------



## BPWY

Tinstaafl said:


> Linda, I didn't close it but frankly I'm relieved it finally happened. Looking at it from another angle, that thread was an unmanageable behemoth, and should have ended long ago.
> 
> There's a reason forums like this have multiple threads instead of one humongous single rambling conversation. With the latter, real gems of information get lost in all of the background noise instead of standing out and being much more easily found in the context of a shorter, relatively focused discussion.
> 
> I would encourage everyone here to start a new thread when they have a specific concern, rather than just tacking on to an existing conversation. :thumbsup:




The way that myself and I'm most every one else was looking at it was the community water cooler thread.

One such thread on another forum I'm on will soon be north of 13,000 pages. 
The one that got closed here wasn't even a pimple on a thread that large's butt.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> The way that myself and I'm most every one else was looking at it was the community water cooler thread.


This forum has an Off-Topic section for that. :whistling


----------



## BPWY

I didn't see much down there to draw my interest.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I didn't see much down there to draw my interest.



I concur. Out of the dozen or so forums i belong to there are always some good ribbing and a joke or 2 that are off topic in threads. Kinda like you said, a water cooler for like minded or business related people. We all seem to get along though, go figure. It's unfortunate people over here have to get sore over a little joke. Hell i have friends of all races. When i lived in Florida i was call a Honky, Yankee Ect. by a certain race of folks. Never bothered me as i am not thin skinned. As a matter of fact some of the jokes aimed at my race where pretty darn funny! If your too serious all the time it makes for a bitter, boring person. It's just like this business. Might as well have fun with it or it's not worth working. The day i quit having fun at work is the day i find a new career...........


----------



## mtmtnman

Good one today. My broker got assigned a Fannie Property yesterday and asked me to re-key it. He said the heat was on and the doors where unlocked. It conveyed Monday. I never got to it yesterday and by the time i got to it this AM a Safeguard contractor had just finished winterizing it. Funny thing is i was assigned the property through AMS yesterday as well. AMS is exclusive on Fannie properties here. I called the Safeguard contractor and they got the "Initial Secure" yesterday, the DAY AFTER it conveyed. So they changed the locks and an hour later i Re-keyed them to Fannie codes! Now all i have to do is clean it and check their winterize. And i got a free lockbox to boot! LMFAO!!


----------



## Guest

*Any good/bad?*

Has anyone had any dealings with ARC out of Texas? 

Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## APlusPPGroup

NEOklahoma said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with ARC out of Texas? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jason


Never heard of them. What does the ARC stand for?

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Never heard of them. What does the ARC stand for?
> 
> Linda


ARC Preservation is the full company name. Owned by Robert Offill. 

Thanks, Linda

Jason


----------



## Guest

Sometimes it's just as scary to not hear anything on a company then hearing a few bad things.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

NEOklahoma said:


> Sometimes it's just as scary to not hear anything on a company then hearing a few bad things.


I'm sure it can be. If no one has ever heard of a company, it becomes an unknown quantity and nobody wants to be a "guinea pig", so to speak.

We've all taken clients on faith, at some point or another. Some work out very well and others do not. 

You just have to follow your gut, not your need for work.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Tinstaafl said:


> Linda, I didn't close it but frankly I'm relieved it finally happened. Looking at it from another angle, that thread was an unmanageable behemoth, and should have ended long ago.:thumbsup:


I understand your logic. 

I look at it a little differently, though. Forcing new members to read through volumes of pages [before posting] gives them a better understanding of how the industry works and it gives them a chance to learn a little bit about the members and how they post.

The ones who come in and just jump in without reading are shorting themselves more than anyone else. There's literally tons of information there that's invaluable to new members and/or new pp companies and they can click quote from anywhere in the thread in order to respond or ask a question that will clarify what they've read.

I agree that not everyone wants to read through a "behemoth" thread. lol. But, by doing so, many will get a well-rounded education.:thumbup:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

To add to the post I just made above......

What will probably happen in this new thread is that a lot of people will come in asking the same questions that have already been answered in the last thread and we will be referring people to it.

Anyway, it's all good. I don't mind starting fresh. This one will probably end up as large as the other one, eventually. It will probably just be redundant.:blink:

Actually, since we're still on page 1 of this new thread, here's the link where most of the questions are already answered. New members should go to http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/hud-reo-property-preservation-21666/ and you'll probably find what you're looking for there. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

wow i'm gone for a few months and u guys wind up getting shut down????? nice !!! well today i got a w/o from altisource and for the first time used the digital deadbolt lock they want us to use.....OMG it sucks....it's cheaper then mfs...it's a peice of crap...i ordered four up front and i tried installing two different ones today and neither of them have hardware that lines up....i don't care what they say, i'm buying the quickset one and return these POS......well i'm going back to work...i'll see you all again in about 30-60 lol


----------



## Guest

I just went to the old post to read the last few pages. LOL .....wow!!!! Some of you had alot of time on your hands, BUT it made for some damn good entertainment...like a nancy drew novel. there was romance, adventure, deceit, action, hatred, and i think i actually saw a car chase......anywho it made for some good reading....but unfortunately the man shut ya down!!! LOL DAMN THE MAN !!!! ok nowwww i'm going back to work...see u in 30-60


----------



## Guest

oooh and don't forget the purpose of my posts today....ALTISOURCE DIGITAL DEADBOLT LOCKS SUCK!! tell ur friends


----------



## APlusPPGroup

D&R Services said:


> ......good entertainment...like a nancy drew novel. there was romance, adventure, deceit, action, hatred, and i think i actually saw a car chase......


Uh huh. Hmmmm. What do you know about Nancy Drew novels, Mike? I figured you for a Hardy Boys reader.:laughing:

Linda

PS. Altisource electronic locks suck. I agree.


----------



## ARPPP

D&R Services said:


> oooh and don't forget the purpose of my posts today....ALTISOURCE DIGITAL DEADBOLT LOCKS SUCK!! tell ur friends


 
Not only do they suck, but they are useless. My inner city doors get kicked in with this big shiny object glaring at them. I phone in door needs to be repaired or replaced. I will receive a new work order to replace door , cha ching, and put another digital lock on it! WTH! Ok Sir, I will do the needful ASAP and place another shiny object and wait for the call that the door is kicked in again. Hey it keeps me busy....

Annette Rogers
AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


----------



## Guest

Anybody had problems with 5 bros. I worked for them for a year. They sent me a lot of work. My state rep was very difficult to deal with, then one day I didnt get any work orders and that was it, I finally got ahold of somebody and they told me I was made inactive. Now myself and 6 other guys are out of a job. The reasons I was made inactive do not even make sense. Just wondering if there is any other similiar stories.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

What reasons did they give you, Chicagoguy? Maybe someone here will understand what they're talking about.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

I work for 5 brothers. Love working for them. No issues.


----------



## mtmtnman

*South Beloit couple sentenced for burning their house down..........*


http://www.wrex.com/Global/story.asp?S=14053823


----------



## Guest

WOW...Had'nt recieved an e mail that someone responded to a thread in a few days. Clicked on CT in my favorites and saw it was shut down. Glad I found ya'll, i enjoy the forum for all the info and the comments i can relate to. Sharpened my mower blades yesterday, maybe a couple of months early, with a foot of snow still on the ground but it's in the upper 50's this week....back to 30's tomorrow, guess i was getting spring fever


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> WOW...Had'nt recieved an e mail that someone responded to a thread in a few days. Clicked on CT in my favorites and saw it was shut down. Glad I found ya'll, i enjoy the forum for all the info and the comments i can relate to. Sharpened my mower blades yesterday, maybe a couple of months early, with a foot of snow still on the ground but it's in the upper 50's this week....back to 30's tomorrow, guess i was getting spring fever



it was in the 60's and 70's for the past few weeks here and now 50's  yuck


----------



## Guest

D&R Services said:


> it was in the 60's and 70's for the past few weeks here and now 50's  yuck


After being in the single digits and teens most of this winter, 50's is tee-shirt weather. I'll have to wait till probably May/June for 60's & 70's. Not a fan of the cold, should have made the move to a warmer climate, but now with an 8 month old grandson 10 minutes away............were here to stay


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Good one today. My broker got assigned a Fannie Property yesterday and asked me to re-key it. He said the heat was on and the doors where unlocked. It conveyed Monday. I never got to it yesterday and by the time i got to it this AM a Safeguard contractor had just finished winterizing it. Funny thing is i was assigned the property through AMS yesterday as well. AMS is exclusive on Fannie properties here. I called the Safeguard contractor and they got the "Initial Secure" yesterday, the DAY AFTER it conveyed. So they changed the locks and an hour later i Re-keyed them to Fannie codes! Now all i have to do is clean it and check their winterize. And i got a free lockbox to boot! LMFAO!!


I'm seeing this a lot.


----------



## brm1109

*Greed gets you broke*

I have to start by saying that I fully understand everyone needs to make money. That is why I really don't mind giving the discounts to the nationals as long as I am billing the HUD rates.
But, I had done a couple of sub jobs (trash outs) for somebody because they didn't have a DEP license. Well on the 3rd bid and through the 6th bid he would tell me that "we" got underbid.
Believe me I really couldn't figure out how since even if he added his 15-20% our pricing was still competitive.
Well on the last bid I gave him for $900.00, when I called and asked what happened, this guys says that we got underbid again, but then later in the conversation he let it slip that the other contractor who got it bid $1,300.00 for the job. You guessed it, this schmuck took my $900.00 bid and submitted it for $2,000.00. He wanted to make $1100.00 for doing nothing. 
Needless to say he has called me for 3 other bids but I will not even waste my time anymore.
Making money is great just don't be greedy.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Who is this vendor that "underbid"? Is it his own company? Is he a broker or agent putting his own "crew" on his own properties? 

Be sure, when sending bids to clients, that they are in PDF format. Otherwise, they can fill in any amount they like and make you look bad.

Think about this scenario down the road......... if he's submitting YOUR bid on YOUR letterhead to the bank, you will become known to the bank as a high bidder, even if this guy doesn't give you any jobs. HE is damaging your reputation and possible future business with the bank, either directly or through someone else.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda, I could not agree with you more you can secure a PDF so well that if you really wanted to the only thing someone can do is look at it. Adobe is a great program but is really expensive. When we bought our last two computers we went with Soda PDF, link is www.sodapdf.com. The interface is very easy and is quicker then Adobe for converting documents. And its windows 7 compliant.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I used to use http://cutepdf.com before I got Adobe Professional. It's free and works great.

Linda


----------



## Guest

i have to say, SO FAR i love the new bundle package from altisource....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> *South Beloit couple sentenced for burning their house down..........*
> 
> 
> http://www.wrex.com/Global/story.asp?S=14053823


HA HA! Suckers! I'm glad I din't get the board up at that mess.


----------



## mtmtnman

somewherein815 said:


> HA HA! Suckers! I'm glad I din't get the board up at that mess.



Most of South Beloit was a craphole when i lived back by you. That looked like a decent house. Did they clean the joint up or something????


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Most of South Beloit was a craphole when i lived back by you. That looked like a decent house. Did they clean the joint up or something????


Well, if you come out of Rockton on 75, where it T's into Rt. 2 there is a small subdivision there thats considered SoBo. And there is some newer construction up around the I-90 and Gardner thats considered SoBo as well. Decent neighborhoods now....just give it time:thumbsup:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Matt ~

Some friends of mine have property in Montana with a cabin on it. Not sure where it's at but a bunch of us plan on riding out there this Summer. Are you up for a visit, if we're close enough?

I've always wanted to check out Montana. Looks like I'm finally going to get my chance. Whoo hoo!:clap:

Linda


----------



## Guest

D&R Services said:


> i have to say, SO FAR i love the new bundle package from altisource....


We signed with them, but haven't gotten anything yet.

Also hooked up with Cyprexx recently...
becoming a notsomuchlove/hate relationship.

Majority of orders unable to be completed. Latest one was a maintenance cut/clean. Arrived at property and lawn is 2 ft high, home has air fresheners installed last month, but the contractor pulled a fast one. On cyprexx site I can see where they completed initial clean and uploaded photos....photos have diff dates, diff font, diff font color and date stamp is diff location on all the pics, photo edit much??? Their uploaded pics show clean house, in reality there is still debris present, shower even still has bar of soap in dispenser.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> We signed with them, but haven't gotten anything yet.
> 
> Also hooked up with Cyprexx recently...
> becoming a notsomuchlove/hate relationship.
> 
> Majority of orders unable to be completed. Latest one was a maintenance cut/clean. Arrived at property and lawn is 2 ft high, home has air fresheners installed last month, but the contractor pulled a fast one. On cyprexx site I can see where they completed initial clean and uploaded photos....photos have diff dates, diff font, diff font color and date stamp is diff location on all the pics, photo edit much??? Their uploaded pics show clean house, in reality there is still debris present, shower even still has bar of soap in dispenser.


I see this a lot on BAC REO maid services.


----------



## ARPPP

a1propertyclean said:


> I used to use http://cutepdf.com before I got Adobe Professional. It's free and works great.
> 
> Linda


 
If you are looking for something to compress as well. cutepdf does not compress very well. Adobe and Microsoft compress much more significantly. 

Annette


----------



## ARPPP

D&R Services said:


> i have to say, SO FAR i love the new bundle package from altisource....


 
You've actually received one? Still waiting I am getting individual orders instead. No one responds to emails regarding the status.

Annette


----------



## APlusPPGroup

ARPPP said:


> If you are looking for something to compress as well. cutepdf does not compress very well. Adobe and Microsoft compress much more significantly.
> 
> Annette


I haven't heard of a Microsoft PDF but you're right about CutePDF. The files end up being kb larger than Adobe. Not by much, depending on what you're using it for, and it sure came in handy before I started using Adobe.

Linda


----------



## ARPPP

a1propertyclean said:


> I haven't heard of a Microsoft PDF but you're right about CutePDF. The files end up being kb larger than Adobe. Not by much, depending on what you're using it for, and it sure came in handy before I started using Adobe.
> 
> Linda


Microsoft has a plug-in that enables you to create PDF's in Office 2007 directly by using save as instead of using a print driver to create it.

Plug-in can be downloaded at:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...11-3E7E-4AE6-B059-A2E79ED87041&displaylang=en

Annette


----------



## Guest

*5 bros*

5 brothers told us we were made inactive for 2 reasons. 1st reason: we bid to hire a locksmith to allow access to a property because we couldnt get in. We tried for an hr to get in this place. literally we werent getting in without breaking something. The kicker is the only reason we bid to hire a locksmith was because our first rep told us to months before this, but I later found out she doesnt work there anymore. 2nd reason: at a property in the beautiful Cicero I found the basement ceiling water damaged and falling in. I could not see any broken pipes. On the paperwork I said there was possible freeze damage just to cover my ass. When I couldnt prove there was freeze damage they were not happy. This blew over and about a month later they stopped sending us work and after 5 days of me leaving voicemails and emails they finally got back to me and these were their reasons. A little communication and proper training of there reps could have prevented this all.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Matt ~
> 
> Some friends of mine have property in Montana with a cabin on it. Not sure where it's at but a bunch of us plan on riding out there this Summer. Are you up for a visit, if we're close enough?
> 
> I've always wanted to check out Montana. Looks like I'm finally going to get my chance. Whoo hoo!:clap:
> 
> Linda



Drop in! Where only 30 miles from GNP. You coming on a bike??


----------



## mtmtnman

Every once in a while you find some cool stuff in a trashout.......


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Drop in! Where only 30 miles from GNP. You coming on a bike??


Yup. I'll be riding my Shadow and, by that point, it will probably be my longest ride. Gearing up for a 500 mile run next month, then a 1,000 mile/24 hour run before summer gets here. Soooo looking forward to riding to Montana. We're going by way of Idaho so we can visit my sister.

What is GNP? Something National Park? I'll try to find out what part of Montana my friends' cabin is in and let you know. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

But you also can run in to some serious crapholes......


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Yup. I'll be riding my Shadow and, by that point, it will probably be my longest ride. Gearing up for a 500 mile run next month, then a 1,000 mile/24 hour run before summer gets here. Soooo looking forward to riding to Montana. We're going by way of Idaho so we can visit my sister.
> 
> What is GNP? Something National Park? I'll try to find out what part of Montana my friends' cabin is in and let you know.
> 
> Linda



Glacier...........


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Cool. I just found out from my friends that their place is in West Yellowstone. How far is that from where you are? Are you a member of the PGR?

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Cool. I just found out from my friends that their place is in West Yellowstone. How far is that from where you are? Are you a member of the PGR?
> 
> Linda


I stand with the PGR every chance i get. Just did a welcome home on Tuesday and 2 weeks ago we escorted the Wounded Warriors through the Whitefish Winter Carnival parade. West is about 350 miles from me. Nice ride on a bike but the best ride is the Going To the Sun Road in GNP...... BTW, Here is our state chapter. http://pgrmt.org/


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I thought you might. I heard there was a good size chapter in your state. I'll have to check it out.

350 miles is a little ways away. If we were to meet somewhere in the middle, where would that put us?

Linda


----------



## Guest

*???*

Would any of you sign up for this?? 

Just wanted some opinions. All my trashout work thus far has been direct with mortgage company or realtor. I'm happy working for them... They tell me to give them a bid...and away we go. I was told last week, that they were getting competitive bids to "keep everyone honest". Well, I had to travel about 150 miles one way to do the job, so I bumped up my bid quite a bit to cover my diesel... I got the job and I asked where was I compared to the my competition... I was told, "it was close...you were $200-$300 lower." I was shocked... I thought surely I was gonna be outbid due to my travel allowance. My margins are very healthy so far, and I just don't see how I could work for the rates and the conditions outlined in the contract below. Also, it seems very restrictive as far as the non-compete. I told them no, and that I would be happy to bid a larger rural property that needed brush mowing or heavy debris removal, but it would be with net 10 day terms.... I'm not holding my breath till they call...:no:

Thanks.


SUBCONTRACT FORM 02 (Contract) dated August 1, 2010 Page 3 of 5 

*4. TIME & FEE *
Time of performance is the essence of this Subcontract, all contractors and Subcontractors understand and agrees: 

a.) *Initial Inspector - *To complete Initial Inspection Services within 24 hours after notification by T***X for a fee of $50 per initial inspection. 
 Complete all required documentation and work for the fee stated above with an understanding the following additional cost: can be charged: 
o Boarding or reglazing (replacing glass) broken windows $ .64 a United Inch 
o Boarding Doors $.68 a United Inch 
o T***X will provide the locks through Bargain Locks. 
o Required Knob lock changes on all exterior doors for $5 per lock. 
o Install hasp & padlocks as needed for $5 per padlock. 
o Complete HIPR form Part I, II & III entirely and accurately (Part of $50) 
o Upload all files and reports to the T***X Drop Box Folder (Part of $50). 


b.) *Initial Cleaning Service - *To perform all work in such a manner as not to delay any other Subcontractor or Contractor from completing their work, Initial Cleaning services include interior & exterior debris removal, maid service to interior and lawn & shrub service to the exterior. All work must be completed within 48 hours of the Initial Inspection/receipt of the work order and turned in to T***X. Initial Clean Service fee is $200. 
 Complete all required documentation and work and understand that the attached list of fees are the only allowed cost that can be requested. 
o Submit the T***X Initial Services Checklist, any T***X Bid request for items that cannot be repaired at the time of services and all Photos to justify your repairs (before & after) to T***Xs Drop Box (Part of $200). 

c.) Perform *Bi-Monthly Services *as directed by T***X. Bi-Monthly Inspections include Lawn service and Maid refresh every two weeks (1st – 15th and 16th – EOM) for a fee of $45 per visit. The visit can be broken down to $15 for the Maid Refresh and $35 for the Lawn Cut. 
d.) *Billing and Pay Cycle *- Contractors are set up on a monthly billing cycle and will be paid the following month between the 1st & 5th of the month. (Example you turn in your invoice for all work completed as of 30 Sep on the required T***X Invoice via T***X Drop Box each month between the 1st & 5th of the month and receive the check between Nov 1st & 5th). All checks will be mailed to the address on the T***X Invoice. 


*5. PERMITS AND REGULATIONS *
Subcontractor shall obtain and pay for all necessary permits, fees and licenses pertaining to Work and agrees to comply with all Federal, State and local laws, ordinances, building codes, rules and regulations, including the Board of Fire Underwriters, without additional charge or expense to Contractor. Subcontractor shall indemnify and defend Contractor from all loss, expense, damage or injury resulting directly or indirectly from Subcontractor’s noncompliance. 

*6. INSURANCE AND INDEMNIFICATION *
Subcontractor agrees to procure, before commencing Work and maintain at its expense until final acceptance of Work, coverage listed below in companies and with limits required by Contractor: 

a.) Workmen’s Compensation and Employer’s Liability Insurance; 


b.) Comprehensive General Liability Insurance, Property Damage Insurance and Auto Insurance.


----------



## Guest

Rich51 said:


> Linda, I could not agree with you more you can secure a PDF so well that if you really wanted to the only thing someone can do is look at it. Adobe is a great program but is really expensive. When we bought our last two computers we went with Soda PDF, link is The interface is very easy and is quicker then Adobe for converting documents. And its windows 7 compliant.


I use quick books... and all my quotes are automatically saved as PDF's... I like how easy it is to use and you don't have to worry about your bid being changed, etc....


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Wow. Maid service at $200 to include interior and exterior debris, grass cut, and janitorial? I sure wouldn't do it.:no:

Linda


----------



## ARPPP

EZ Land said:


> Would any of you sign up for this??
> 
> 
> Not even a consideration :no: Way too much, for way too little...
> 
> Annette


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the confirmation to what I was thinking..... I have my overhead costs and I know what I need to be profitable... I understand that everyone has different business structures, and I realize I'm not as efficient as others in the business. But, dang, I could not see how the most well tuned, and efficient of this business could be profitable in the least with the terms set forth in this contract. I'm relatively new in PP game, and I was so excited when they called....I thought, "this is the break I need," to really get some work going so I could invest in more equipment, people, etc... what a let down. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I thought you might. I heard there was a good size chapter in your state. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> 350 miles is a little ways away. If we were to meet somewhere in the middle, where would that put us?
> 
> Linda


Take 2 days and hit Glacier. You'll be sorry if you don't.

This is also a good ride up into the Canadian Rockies.

http://silverwinger.blogspot.com/2007/09/logan-pass-going-to-sun-highway.html


----------



## oteroproperties

mtmtnman said:


> Take 2 days and hit Glacier. You'll be sorry if you don't.
> 
> This is also a good ride up into the Canadian Rockies.


Wow, that place is beautiful!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Beautiful, Matt. I'll have to call you when we know for sure if and when we're making the trip. I'd love to make the most out of our vacation this year by doing and seeing as much as possible. 

Thanks for posting the pics!:thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Matt, is that a dead dog in the photo next to the last one taken of the dumpy house? If it is, that's really sad.

I've never been able to understand how people can leave animals behind to fend for themselves. We've rescued 2 dogs so far but had one put down because of advanced cancer in his back leg. For the most part, though, everything else has been doa.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Matt, is that a dead dog in the photo next to the last one taken of the dumpy house? If it is, that's really sad.
> 
> I've never been able to understand how people can leave animals behind to fend for themselves. We've rescued 2 dogs so far but had one put down because of advanced cancer in his back leg. For the most part, though, everything else has been doa.
> 
> Linda



Dead cat Liunda. There where also 6 foster kids living in that dump per the neighbor...................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

People who live like that should never be allowed have kids or animals. That's no way for anyone to live.

Poor kitty!

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

oteroproperties said:


> Wow, that place is beautiful!!!



Just as pretty this time of year. Another month and the heavy equipment will start hogging out the road for all you tourists!


----------



## oteroproperties

mtmtnman said:


> Just as pretty this time of year. Another month and the heavy equipment will start hogging out the road for all you tourists!


Seriously, we went shopping today and had to cut the trip short because i didnt want the milk to spoil while we ran into kohls. Its almost like we live in a different country down here!!


----------



## mtmtnman

oteroproperties said:


> Seriously, we went shopping today and had to cut the trip short because i didnt want the milk to spoil while we ran into kohls. Its almost like we live in a different country down here!!


Spent 5 years in Bradford County Florida. Wouldn't trade where i live now for anything!


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Wow. Maid service at $200 to include interior and exterior debris, grass cut, and janitorial? I sure wouldn't do it.:no:
> 
> Linda


I wouldn't do it either. That's a good way to go broke fast.


----------



## BPWY

chicagoguy said:


> Anybody had problems with 5 bros. I worked for them for a year. They sent me a lot of work. My state rep was very difficult to deal with, then one day I didnt get any work orders and that was it, I finally got ahold of somebody and they told me I was made inactive. Now myself and 6 other guys are out of a job. The reasons I was made inactive do not even make sense. Just wondering if there is any other similiar stories.





My woes have been detailed in the thread that got shut down.


I had about 9 good months out of them. Then they started on a mission to screw me.
When I stood my ground and didn't let them run rough shod over me the business relationship died very quickly.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> What reasons did they give you, Chicagoguy? Maybe someone here will understand what they're talking about.
> 
> Linda





The excuses they used on me were very laughable.


1. Excessive bidding.

2. Failure to do what I was told to do.




Well 2 might have been slightly true. I wasn't allowing them to pork me.
Apparently they felt they should be allowed to pork me any time they got horny.


----------



## BPWY

Rich51 said:


> Linda, I could not agree with you more you can secure a PDF so well that if you really wanted to the only thing someone can do is look at it. Adobe is a great program but is really expensive. When we bought our last two computers we went with Soda PDF, link is www.sodapdf.com. The interface is very easy and is quicker then Adobe for converting documents. And its windows 7 compliant.







With this program you can open a PDF and and fill it out????


I HATE, DESPISE, ABHOR not being able to fill out a PDF with type and then print and sign it. It really drives me nutz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I mention that I really hate this?


I'd love to be able to find some thing that will allow me to open a PDF and then fill it out prior to printing.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> But you also can run in to some serious crapholes......



I can top that one with one I was in recently.
Maybe not on the amount of cubes, I figured 60 plus but its full of feces and fully infiltrated with mold. Sure looks worse from the pics than this one.





EZ Land said:


> Would any of you sign up for this??
> 
> Just wanted some opinions. All my trashout work thus far has been direct with mortgage company or realtor. I'm happy working for them... They tell me to give them a bid...and away we go. I was told last week, that they were getting competitive bids to "keep everyone honest". Well, I had to travel about 150 miles one way to do the job, so I bumped up my bid quite a bit to cover my diesel... I got the job and I asked where was I compared to the my competition... I was told, "it was close...you were $200-$300 lower." I was shocked... I thought surely I was gonna be outbid due to my travel allowance. My margins are very healthy so far, and I just don't see how I could work for the rates and the conditions outlined in the contract below. Also, it seems very restrictive as far as the non-compete. I told them no, and that I would be happy to bid a larger rural property that needed brush mowing or heavy debris removal, but it would be with net 10 day terms.... I'm not holding my breath till they call...:no:
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> SUBCONTRACT FORM 02 (Contract) dated August 1, 2010 Page 3 of 5
> 
> *4. TIME & FEE *
> Time of performance is the essence of this Subcontract, all contractors and Subcontractors understand and agrees:
> 
> a.) *Initial Inspector - *To complete Initial Inspection Services within 24 hours after notification by T***X for a fee of $50 per initial inspection.
>  Complete all required documentation and work for the fee stated above with an understanding the following additional cost: can be charged:
> o Boarding or reglazing (replacing glass) broken windows $ .64 a United Inch
> o Boarding Doors $.68 a United Inch
> o T***X will provide the locks through Bargain Locks.
> o Required Knob lock changes on all exterior doors for $5 per lock.
> o Install hasp & padlocks as needed for $5 per padlock.
> o Complete HIPR form Part I, II & III entirely and accurately (Part of $50)
> o Upload all files and reports to the T***X Drop Box Folder (Part of $50).
> 
> 
> b.) *Initial Cleaning Service - *To perform all work in such a manner as not to delay any other Subcontractor or Contractor from completing their work, Initial Cleaning services include interior & exterior debris removal, maid service to interior and lawn & shrub service to the exterior. All work must be completed within 48 hours of the Initial Inspection/receipt of the work order and turned in to T***X. Initial Clean Service fee is $200.
>  Complete all required documentation and work and understand that the attached list of fees are the only allowed cost that can be requested.
> o Submit the T***X Initial Services Checklist, any T***X Bid request for items that cannot be repaired at the time of services and all Photos to justify your repairs (before & after) to T***Xs Drop Box (Part of $200).
> 
> c.) Perform *Bi-Monthly Services *as directed by T***X. Bi-Monthly Inspections include Lawn service and Maid refresh every two weeks (1st – 15th and 16th – EOM) for a fee of $45 per visit. The visit can be broken down to $15 for the Maid Refresh and $35 for the Lawn Cut.
> d.) *Billing and Pay Cycle *- Contractors are set up on a monthly billing cycle and will be paid the following month between the 1st & 5th of the month. (Example you turn in your invoice for all work completed as of 30 Sep on the required T***X Invoice via T***X Drop Box each month between the 1st & 5th of the month and receive the check between Nov 1st & 5th). All checks will be mailed to the address on the T***X Invoice.
> 
> 
> *5. PERMITS AND REGULATIONS *
> Subcontractor shall obtain and pay for all necessary permits, fees and licenses pertaining to Work and agrees to comply with all Federal, State and local laws, ordinances, building codes, rules and regulations, including the Board of Fire Underwriters, without additional charge or expense to Contractor. Subcontractor shall indemnify and defend Contractor from all loss, expense, damage or injury resulting directly or indirectly from Subcontractor’s noncompliance.
> 
> *6. INSURANCE AND INDEMNIFICATION *
> Subcontractor agrees to procure, before commencing Work and maintain at its expense until final acceptance of Work, coverage listed below in companies and with limits required by Contractor:
> 
> a.) Workmen’s Compensation and Employer’s Liability Insurance;
> 
> 
> b.) Comprehensive General Liability Insurance, Property Damage Insurance and Auto Insurance.





Sounds like these guys are a sub of AMS. Sign up directly and cut out the middle man.


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> You've actually received one? Still waiting I am getting individual orders instead. No one responds to emails regarding the status.
> 
> Annette



yes I've gotten 4 this month. Don't feel bad, I signed up with them over a year ago and just started getting work. But so far their rates are more then acceptable by me. It's such a relief to get acceptable wages in this industry ( comparing to other nationals in this industry) but very hard to get on with.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Wow. Maid service at $200 to include interior and exterior debris, grass cut, and janitorial? I sure wouldn't do it.:no:
> 
> Linda




OH wow!!!! i soooo didn't read that correctly..lol.....i read the header " initial cleaning services" and assumed it was sales cleaning for 200.00...i was literally thinking to myself damn that's not bad i might find out who they are and contact them lol.......FOR GOD SAKES PEOPLE READ THE ENTIRE PARAGRAPH LOL......wow thanks for paraphrasing it linda lol arty: ya 200 to trash out, clean, and do the initial lawn doesn't get me going....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Take 2 days and hit Glacier. You'll be sorry if you don't.
> 
> This is also a good ride up into the Canadian Rockies.
> 
> http://silverwinger.blogspot.com/2007/09/logan-pass-going-to-sun-highway.html




that's a killer chopper you got there lol :clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

D&R Services said:


> that's a killer chopper you got there lol :clap:



LOL! Not mine! No 2 wheel toys till the kids are in College. Agreement i made with my better half MANY years ago.......


----------



## Guest

*PP/Maintenance Company in Southern Oregon*

Looking connect with National Co's handling all phases of REO. Call me at 541.306.1290


----------



## ARPPP

D&R Services said:


> yes I've gotten 4 this month. Don't feel bad, I signed up with them over a year ago and just started getting work. But so far their rates are more then acceptable by me. It's such a relief to get acceptable wages in this industry ( comparing to other nationals in this industry) but very hard to get on with.


 
Oh, I have been getting steady work from them for well over a year. It is the new bundle packages that I have not received. Wondering what the hold up is on them. I have done the occupancy inspection and thought a bundle would follow after acceptance as stated in there emails.

Annette


----------



## Guest

BPWY,

Yes you can open a PDF if it is a fill-able form, if not you can hit insert text and place text any place you want. I do this all the time. You can also grab a signature giff and insert it on a signature line, you don't even have to print it off to sign it. I hate having to print, sign, scan, save as PDF then send.


----------



## BPWY

ARPPP said:


> Oh, I have been getting steady work from them for well over a year. It is the new bundle packages that I have not received. Wondering what the hold up is on them. I have done the occupancy inspection and thought a bundle would follow after acceptance as stated in there emails.
> 
> Annette







One thing I've learned with them the same as most other nationals is that they are very disorganized. Only it seems that they are worse than the rest.
The left hand has no clue what the right is doing.


----------



## mtmtnman

Rich51 said:


> BPWY,
> 
> Yes you can open a PDF if it is a fill-able form, if not you can hit insert text and place text any place you want. I do this all the time. You can also grab a signature giff and insert it on a signature line, you don't even have to print it off to sign it. I hate having to print, sign, scan, save as PDF then send.


I bought a Bamboo Pad. I use it to sign doc's on the screen. http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/


----------



## BPWY

Rich51 said:


> BPWY,
> 
> Yes you can open a PDF if it is a fill-able form, if not you can hit insert text and place text any place you want. I do this all the time. You can also grab a signature giff and insert it on a signature line, you don't even have to print it off to sign it. I hate having to print, sign, scan, save as PDF then send.





Are these functions active in the cheap package? $50 versus $100.


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> Oh, I have been getting steady work from them for well over a year. It is the new bundle packages that I have not received. Wondering what the hold up is on them. I have done the occupancy inspection and thought a bundle would follow after acceptance as stated in there emails.
> 
> Annette



for me they came very quickly after occ inspection. Either the same day or the next day and i had the w/o.

This is the first time i've worked with them. I've bugged them enough over the past year i thought they'd never use me.


----------



## Guest

Someone want to help me out?
I have been unable to get the Cyprexx page to load all day. Can someone try and see if it is loading for them?


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Someone want to help me out?
> I have been unable to get the Cyprexx page to load all day. Can someone try and see if it is loading for them?




I can get to the login page but don't remember my info. I do so little for them, 1-2 W/O's a month, that i just e-mail my stuff in. (lazy but they can EARN the 9% they steal from me for their work comp bs)


----------



## Guest

can u pm me the link? maybe my shortcut is damaged. I did try googling and clicking from there, but it still takes forever and then gives me cannot load page error? Aggravating, was working great yesterday...


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> You've actually received one? Still waiting I am getting individual orders instead. No one responds to emails regarding the status.
> 
> Annette


I'm reading all this about Altisource.I get work from Altisource all the time. In the beginning I did a few Bid requests,big waste of time. Now that they are doing the bundle packages,I accepted the occupancy check. There was a lockbox on the door. No code that should have worked opened it. Of course their is none to call,I tried. The checklist wants you to agree to the bundle price but I can't get in. I proceed and order the new digital lock,call altisource from what I can understand another vendor was assigned the digital lock,but I am still to do the debris removal,clean and lawn. That is not what the handbook says. Really frustrated with noone to call.:sad:


----------



## Guest

D&R Services said:


> for me they came very quickly after occ inspection. Either the same day or the next day and i had the w/o.
> 
> This is the first time i've worked with them. I've bugged them enough over the past year i thought they'd never use me.


 Once I did the occ inspection it took like a week to get the bundle. Which I guess did not include the digital lock order. Weird, I am having a hard time understanding what to do when their is noone to call. I have called the ppreo department and they hurry me off the phone and answer none of my questions.:sad:


----------



## Guest

We don't work with altisource but we do Ocwen Direct through Realtor. 
Less hassle, less confusion and less liability.
Regular knobs and regular lockboxes
$125 locks
$250 wz
$250 maidservice
$750 trashout (no bid). Over amount to $1000 requires 1 bid and over $1000 requires 2 bids.
$250 initial lawn.


----------



## ARPPP

Secured said:


> Once I did the occ inspection it took like a week to get the bundle. Which I guess did not include the digital lock order. Weird, I am having a hard time understanding what to do when their is noone to call. I have called the ppreo department and they hurry me off the phone and answer none of my questions.:sad:


 
Hi Secured,

Welcome to the site. Please introduce yourself to us. We like to know who we are conversing and sharing with.

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> We don't work with altisource but we do Ocwen Direct through Realtor.
> Less hassle, less confusion and less liability.
> Regular knobs and regular lockboxes
> $125 locks
> $250 wz
> $250 maidservice
> $750 trashout (no bid). Over amount to $1000 requires 1 bid and over $1000 requires 2 bids.
> $250 initial lawn.






Your agent must have some kind of killer contract with them.
Even contractor direct Ocwen does not pay this well.

Then you get nationals/regionals involved and their already cheap prices get AT LEAST 30% cut off of them.


----------



## ARPPP

barefootlc said:


> Someone want to help me out?
> I have been unable to get the Cyprexx page to load all day. Can someone try and see if it is loading for them?


 
Site is still down this morning. I phoned for an ETA. No time frame given.

Annette


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> Site is still down this morning. I phone for an ETA. No time frame given.
> 
> Annette



Hmmmmmm,, I got logged right in. I see they have only 2 properties with assigned tasks in my QUE and both properties closed months ago LOL! (been a while since i logged in)


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmmmmm,, I got logged right in. I see they have only 2 properties with assigned tasks in my QUE and both properties closed months ago LOL! (been a while since i logged in)







Sounds like when gmail works just fine for me and nada for you.



You are hitting a different internet server or some kind of techno geek gobbledegook. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Annette...nice to know it wasn't just me


----------



## Guest

Secured said:


> I'm reading all this about Altisource.I get work from Altisource all the time. In the beginning I did a few Bid requests,big waste of time. Now that they are doing the bundle packages,I accepted the occupancy check. There was a lockbox on the door. No code that should have worked opened it. Of course their is none to call,I tried. The checklist wants you to agree to the bundle price but I can't get in. I proceed and order the new digital lock,call altisource from what I can understand another vendor was assigned the digital lock,but I am still to do the debris removal,clean and lawn. That is not what the handbook says. Really frustrated with noone to call.:sad:



there's alot of people to talk to IF you can understand their "english".....and yes they are always rushing you off hte phone no matter what the question is and never really answer it.....


----------



## Guest

since we're on altisource........here's my question....i got a w/o for the bundle package and did the locks, cleaning, and trash but it's a condo and the HOA takes care of the front vegitation. Do i still charge for it since it's a "bundle package" ??? if so how do i document it or do i just decline the w/o for lawn since no lawn to do???????


----------



## Guest

BPWY

No the $50 version won't do forms or secure its just a basic converter program, The Professional version will do everything except OCR and if your not scanning weird stuff or hand written papers then its really not needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> Hi Secured,
> 
> Welcome to the site. Please introduce yourself to us. We like to know who we are conversing and sharing with.
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


I found this forum about a year ago but never registered. My husband and I started our preservation business a year ago. It was kind of a risk. I worked full time as a nurse and my husband worked full time as a union carpenter.One day he went to work and with no notice was layed off so here we are. I never thought I would be doing manual labor for a living but when you have kids you do what you have to do. I do enjoy it though but it is very hard work. We work out of the Kansas City Mo area and surrouding counties. This forum is very useful, I enjoy reading it. I am trying to get some knowledge about Altisource. We work most with Cyprexx. I guess I can't complain too much. They keep us pretty busy. Some coordinators are great to work with some are not. There time lines are hard to keep up with sometimes. I would like to start accepting the orders Altisource sends but I am uncertain on the communication barrier. I did accept a bundle order recently so I will try it out and see what happens. Thanks for all the info everyone,it is very helpful.


----------



## ARPPP

Secured said:


> I found this forum about a year ago but never registered. My husband and I started our preservation business a year ago. It was kind of a risk. I worked full time as a nurse and my husband worked full time as a union carpenter.One day he went to work and with no notice was layed off so here we are. I never thought I would be doing manual labor for a living but when you have kids you do what you have to do.I would like to start accepting the orders Altisource sends but I am uncertain on the communication barrier. I did accept a bundle order recently so I will try it out and see what happens. Thanks for all the info everyone,it is very helpful.


Hi,

Again welcome! I am sure you can ascertain by reading these posts that they are a conundrum to many of us. With that said, if you don't get the response you need I have tried 2 different methods. 1. Hang up and call back, hopefully you will get someone else. 2. Try to figure out who the asset manager is on the work order and send/call them directly. The 2nd one does not always work as sometimes they do not put there name on the work order. I wish you and your family well in your endeavor. This is hard work, I am a former IT/Finance manager and did real estate for many years in addition to that. I am used to working with my head instead of my back and muscles but the exercise is a plus :thumbup:. I am not complaining either. It is a means to an end and I am grateful I had it fall back on.


Annette Rogers
AR Professional Property Preservation


----------



## Guest

Secured,
How far out of KC do you go? Periodically we go down to Blue Springs/Independence/Liberty and over on the KS side and just really don't want the 2 to 2.5 hours trip. 
Let me know and I might be able to help you some?


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Secured,
> How far out of KC do you go? Periodically we go down to Blue Springs/Independence/Liberty and over on the KS side and just really don't want the 2 to 2.5 hours trip.
> Let me know and I might be able to help you some?


 We cover Cass,Johnson,Jackson,Bates,Henry,Lafeyette,Clinton,Clay,St Clair,Ray,Pettis,and Benton. We try to stay in a hour or a hour and a half away from home base.I have been thinking of going into Kansas,that is only about a 40 min ride from me.


----------



## BPWY

Can some one that is experienced in Altisource's site tell me how to create a w/o for the electric slide bolt?
Thank you.

They are telling me that the reason I'm not getting paid for them even tho they are requesting them and I'm uploading the pics is that there is no w/o created on the system and that I have to be the one that creates the w/o and then upload the pix. 
I have searched their site top to bottom, I've read thru the help files twice........... I'm more confused now than I was before I started.

Its to the point that I'm not likely to accept more work from them if I'm not getting paid.
I sent them back an email telling them its their job to create the w/o, not mine. 
So far no response. I'm not going to call them. I can't understand what they say.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Can some one that is experienced in Altisource's site tell me how to create a w/o for the electric slide bolt?
> Thank you.
> 
> They are telling me that the reason I'm not getting paid for them even tho they are requesting them and I'm uploading the pics is that there is no w/o created on the system and that I have to be the one that creates the w/o and then upload the pix.
> I have searched their site top to bottom, I've read thru the help files twice........... I'm more confused now than I was before I started.
> 
> Its to the point that I'm not likely to accept more work from them if I'm not getting paid.
> I sent them back an email telling them its their job to create the w/o, not mine.
> So far no response. I'm not going to call them. I can't understand what they say.


I'm in the same boat with them regarding calling them when i have a quesiton....it's always a pain in the ass....they are rude in tone...hard to understand and have no idea how to have a conversation...they just read out of a manual and then repeat themselves over and over....


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've never been able to do it either. It's my understanding you can only create a new work order from an open one but I get e-mails all the time requesting that I create a new work order and I can't pull one out of thin air.

There's one property in particular in Tucson that I have to fight to get a work order created on their end. The property is constantly vandalized and several police reports have been filed. It takes a week of going back and forth with them to finally get an order created.

If they would just create the order in the system, I could have someone get to the property a lot faster. And they could save themselves the time of e-mailing me about it. My answer is always the same...... I cannot send a vendor to the property without a work order authorizing an amount for the work to be done.

Good luck with that, guys. When you learn how to do it, maybe you can teach me.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BTW. I requested and attended a 2nd training class JUST FOR creation of work orders.

Second class didn't help at all.... and I'm a quick learner! I can usually figure things out on my own but their site leaves a lot to be desired as a platform for the work we need to do on it.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Wow...maybe I should be thankful I am not getting orders from Altisource 

But, did wake up to a nice email...

_One of our vendors in Northwest SC just notified me that they are shutting down their operation and I have a couple of outstanding orders with them. Eric says you have done a good job and I am going to send them your way. Please let me know if you have any questions after you review them_.

Is it awful to be glad one of my competitors crashed and burned??:blink:


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> BTW. I requested and attended a 2nd training class JUST FOR creation of work orders.
> 
> Second class didn't help at all.... and I'm a quick learner! I can usually figure things out on my own but their site leaves a lot to be desired as a platform for the work we need to do on it.
> 
> Linda





Same here. I've hunted their site multiple times and the online help material.

NADA, After a while the frustration is not worth it.
While I commend companies like PacPres for sticking with them I'm not able to work for them because Altisource's prices direct to the vendor are the cheapest I'll accept. I'm not working for a discount thru PacPres.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> Wow...maybe I should be thankful I am not getting orders from Altisource
> 
> But, did wake up to a nice email...
> 
> _One of our vendors in Northwest SC just notified me that they are shutting down their operation and I have a couple of outstanding orders with them. Eric says you have done a good job and I am going to send them your way. Please let me know if you have any questions after you review them_.
> 
> Is it awful to be glad one of my competitors crashed and burned??:blink:





Its all about survival of the fittest baby. 

But make sure you don't laugh too hard...... KARMA is a real witch!


----------



## BPWY

Having been on the receiving end of a biz that tanked inspite of my hardest work, sleepless nights, sick to my stomach for days on end as I knew things were going down the drain, best wishes and intentions ........... the owner of that biz has my sympathies!!!

How ever it is always a good feeling to know that your biz outlasted the competitions.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Paul ~

We took only a few orders from PacPres ourselves, then terminated. 

First time, the discounts caused too small of an order for the vendors to make a profit and we had to decline orders. It was easier not to take any at all than take the time to locate a vendor willing to take the order just to find out they're not happy with the price.

A few months after I terminated them, they called and asked if I could help out with a property in Havasu. The rate they gave me was fair and I gave the order to my son. The property inspection / yard maintenance rate, WHETHER OR NOT THE GRASS CUT WAS NEEDED, was fair.

What happened is that every time they sent me an order, the price got lower. Their justification? No grass cut was needed. The deal was........ whether or not it was needed. Those were THEIR terms, not mine.

Anyway, just too much going back and forth with them so I cut them loose again. I don't have time to waste when there's nothing in it for A+ AND the vendors. 

Honestly, the only reason I accepted work from them in the first place is because I was friends with one of the former owners. His partner bought him out and the company changed.

Nice people, just can't accept the low rates and wishy-washy-ness.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Wanna hear some thing funny?


I've probably told them that I'm unable to work for them at least 6 times. Mix of phone and emails.
And yet........... I still get requests and am on the email string for mass email infomercials.

Back when I first signed with them they had a killer pricing plan.
Bad thing is that I never got any work at all from them.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Wanna hear some thing funny?
> 
> 
> I've probably told them that I'm unable to work for them at least 6 times. Mix of phone and emails.
> And yet........... I still get requests and am on the email string for mass email infomercials.
> 
> Back when I first signed with them they had a killer pricing plan.
> Bad thing is that I never got any work at all from them.


Doesn't surprise me. It can be hard to find good vendors and that's probably why they keep trying.

I think they were using the price list I sent them when they started up. They actually might still be using it but giving vendors "standard industry rates". It's hard to say, though, since I don't have the one on one with Randy or Brian anymore.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

The price list they send out now is Ocwen's less a discount. 


I just can't do it. Fuel is $3.50 and climbing quickly. My pickup only does 16 mph on a good day.
Add the trailer and its 10 to 13.
Gas is nearing $3 and climbing quickly.


----------



## Guest

*Are these people serious*

So I have been in the PP field for 5 years now. I do not have a lot of work right now and I am seeing how hard it is to get your foot in the door with a good national, lender, company. I have found some companies that are looking to hire and then they tell me there prices: 20$ for a grass cut, $25 to board a window, $40 for a wint, $20 per cyd for debris removal. I have been told the banks arent willing to pay what they used to, is this true??? Is there really people out there doing this work for this cheap. Yeah I forgot 10 dollar trip charges. Is the pp business just getting overrun by companies that will do the work for next to nothing??


----------



## BPWY

To answer your last question.................. yes.


And yes HUD and the banks are really tightening up the purse strings. How ever much of the price reductions come from greedy nationals and regionals taking every thing they can to maximize their profits at the expense of the contractors.


----------



## ARPPP

*Altisource work orders*



BPWY said:


> Can some one that is experienced in Altisource's site tell me how to create a w/o for the electric slide bolt?
> Thank you.


 
*The only way I know to create a work order on Altisources site is to go to the initial Property Inspection and Preservation order. On this order click "Manage work items" scroll down to "securing" and digital lock is on the list. The PPI work order is only given to the primary vendor for the property. If you are not the primary you cannot create your own work orders.*

*Annette*

*p.s. Sorry for the bold, I could not turn it off.*



.


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone. I been in property preservation work for about five years . All 5 working with the nationals been burned a few times but not to bad. I enjoy reading these pages and the other one before it got shut down. Glad I found the new thread thanks


----------



## BPWY

ARPPP said:


> *The only way I know to create a work order on Altisources site is to go to the initial Property Inspection and Preservation order. On this order click "Manage work items" scroll down to "securing" and digital lock is on the list. The PPI work order is only given to the primary vendor for the property. If you are not the primary you cannot create your own work orders.*
> 
> *Annette*
> 
> *p.s. Sorry for the bold, I could not turn it off.*
> 
> 
> 
> .






Thank you.



I finally managed to find the original w/o and created some thing.

Who knows if its correct or not. lol


----------



## ARPPP

BPWY said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I finally managed to find the original w/o and created some thing.
> 
> Who knows if its correct or not. lol


Glad to be able to help. I am a bit idle this week needed something to do. Kinda scary :sleeping:

Annette


----------



## Guest

I'm sure this has been hashed out before, but I didn't find any info on the previous threads, so I thought I'd ask... I apologize in advance if I'm beating a dead horse here... I'm relativley new to PP etc. And I have been covering a large geography for my customer. I've been asked to give bids on trashouts, etc. I go to the house/mobile home, do my thing and give an estimate. I get the job, and I go back only to find the place ran-sacked, but it's not been broken into... Twice, Refrigerators, stoves, washer/dryers have been removed between the time I've submitted my bid to trash-out and the time I've gotten the job. I've informed my contact via email each time this has occurred, but I want to know is there anything else I should be doing in order to cover my rear? The lock change and wints have already been done, and the place is not broken into, so I'm thinking either my competitor or someone else who has the knowledge of the the HUD lock codes is going in there and taking personal property. 

In the worst case, the owner left everything... I assume from all the letters etc, from the electronic and furniture store, they bought everything on credit..got behind and just left... It was very sad. But there was at least 4 or 5K worth of furniture and electronics in the home when I bid the job. This stuff was less than a year or so old and there was nothing wrong with it... one item was a $2100 50" plasma tv. I told my contact about the material and told him that it was good stuff, what should I do with it... he told me he didn't care. Well, I get the job within a week after my bid...I go to do the job, and all the "good" stuff was gone, but there were no broken windows, or door jamb damage that I could see. The new locks didn't have a scratch on them, and the house was secured when I got there. Again, I informed my contact, and he said as long as there was no vandalism, he really didn't care... I questioned him a little, and I wanted to make sure that this doesn't come back to me for some reason.... I was told that once I get the order, that all the stuff in the house is considered debris and the former owner has relinquished all rights to the stuff remaining in the property. This is in TX, so I'm sure other states may have differing laws. 

Anyone have any advice as the best way to handle it.... Today, the house I went into had been broken into; the door had been pried with a screwdriver, and the fridge and stove were taken since my first visit two weeks ago. This time, the wints had been breached (the toilets had been opened)... I again informed my customer and he said he was documenting it and that I should be fine.... sure is easy for him to say I'm fine...but I'm the one who's there emptying the house; and in my opinion, I feel like I'm leaving myself open for a problem in the future with someone coming back to me claiming that I owe them for there stuff...

Thanks for the help.
Scott


----------



## Guest

EZ Land said:


> I'm sure this has been hashed out before, but I didn't find any info on the previous threads, so I thought I'd ask... I apologize in advance if I'm beating a dead horse here... I'm relativley new to PP etc. And I have been covering a large geography for my customer. I've been asked to give bids on trashouts, etc. I go to the house/mobile home, do my thing and give an estimate. I get the job, and I go back only to find the place ran-sacked, but it's not been broken into... Twice, Refrigerators, stoves, washer/dryers have been removed between the time I've submitted my bid to trash-out and the time I've gotten the job. I've informed my contact via email each time this has occurred, but I want to know is there anything else I should be doing in order to cover my rear? The lock change and wints have already been done, and the place is not broken into, so I'm thinking either my competitor or someone else who has the knowledge of the the HUD lock codes is going in there and taking personal property.
> 
> In the worst case, the owner left everything... I assume from all the letters etc, from the electronic and furniture store, they bought everything on credit..got behind and just left... It was very sad. But there was at least 4 or 5K worth of furniture and electronics in the home when I bid the job. This stuff was less than a year or so old and there was nothing wrong with it... one item was a $2100 50" plasma tv. I told my contact about the material and told him that it was good stuff, what should I do with it... he told me he didn't care. Well, I get the job within a week after my bid...I go to do the job, and all the "good" stuff was gone, but there were no broken windows, or door jamb damage that I could see. The new locks didn't have a scratch on them, and the house was secured when I got there. Again, I informed my contact, and he said as long as there was no vandalism, he really didn't care... I questioned him a little, and I wanted to make sure that this doesn't come back to me for some reason.... I was told that once I get the order, that all the stuff in the house is considered debris and the former owner has relinquished all rights to the stuff remaining in the property. This is in TX, so I'm sure other states may have differing laws.
> 
> Anyone have any advice as the best way to handle it.... Today, the house I went into had been broken into; the door had been pried with a screwdriver, and the fridge and stove were taken since my first visit two weeks ago. This time, the wints had been breached (the toilets had been opened)... I again informed my customer and he said he was documenting it and that I should be fine.... sure is easy for him to say I'm fine...but I'm the one who's there emptying the house; and in my opinion, I feel like I'm leaving myself open for a problem in the future with someone coming back to me claiming that I owe them for there stuff...
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Scott


Scott, 
Not a damn thing you can do.... I know from experience 
Document, document, document and when the homeowner claims items missing you have the pics showing, the record of the phone calls...the whole file of disclaimers and IN THE END: the ex-homeowner is right, the bank is right, the service company is right SO "YOU HAVE TO BE THE THIEF". 
Its sickening when you write the checks out to the homeowners lawyers. Don't let anyone tell you there is something YOU can do to protect yourself....there isn't unless you walk away...even then who is to say "you didn't walk away with your arms full?". Just saying. Been there done that.

Anyway:::::::::

*Anyone appreciate art?*

*Feces art*


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Scott,
> Not a damn thing you can do.... I know from experience
> Document, document, document
> 
> Thank you... Doesn't sound promising, but I appreciate the advice... I will make certain that I document as much as I can...:sad: Unfortunately for them....they can ask for money all they want, but there's not much blood in this turnip... But I think I'll go ahead and make my company an LLC, so at least the liability is limited somewhat. I should do that anyway...


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Scott ~

Do you think that maybe your "contact" is taking stuff? He/she would know when you change the locks and when you would start the trashout.

How about installing a minicam on the next one? A couple hundred for a decent infra-red cam might save you thousands, or even hundreds of thousands.

Install it pointed towards the door that would be easiest to take stuff out of. Logic tells me the person won't go through the back door, unless you can pull a truck up to it.

Just a thought. You are low man on the totem pole and "stuff" rolls downhill. One of these days it will cover you up, if you can't figure out who's doing it.

Fremont ................. very nice. Never saw impressionistic art look so....... so...... gee, what's the word for it? Oh, yeah.......... crappy!:laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,

I don't think so...Houston, and I'm in Austin... I suppose it's always possible, but that wouldn't be my first inclination. I like the idea of the camera.... that would yield some interesting stuff I bet. 

Thank you!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Let us know if you decide to install one. Or just post the video after you catch your thief.

Good luck with your situation. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

I have seriously considered the camera thing but dang sometimes we will bid on day 1 and no approvals for 60 days meanwhile the camera sitting there.
Couple of us guys kicked this around a while back and decided not do to it. Not because of cost but because we do 80% pre-sale properties and the homeowners have the right to enter home till after the sale and if they find the camera then we may be in more trouble over privacy issues? 

Illegal recording laws? Dunno...

Can you imagine hubby and wife wanting to leave the house with a "good memory" and caught on camera....OH CRAP if they found out oooooohhhhhh boy......:whistling

Don't know......


----------



## Guest

Anyone heard of or doing work for NAPA.
Recieved a call asking us to be their vendor in our state ( CT )Their set pricing is pretty low but they said we can bid each job at our price. Gave us the names and #'s of some current vendors in other states and the 2 we talked to said they are great to work for, no calls to authorization centers, will pay you a trip charge to look at the job, pay in 2 wks or less, have always bid the jobs for more than the set price and have been approved for the work every time. Sounds too good to be true but the guys in LA and PA we talked to said they get enough work from them that they don't work for anyone else.


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> Anyone heard of or doing work for NAPA....


Looks like it is either 5 Brothers, re-badged, or they stole wording from 5 Brothers for their website & forgot to change the name. 

From their winterization page:
*To prevent these problems, Five Brothers service teams; *

Drain the hot water tank and all water lines, forcing air through the system to ensure that water is completely removed.
Systems are then pressure tested to check for leaks, with antifreeze added to all sink drains and traps.
All toilets are cleaned and antifreeze added to bowls and tanks.
Electric, gas and water utilities are turned off except where a sump pump is installed, in which case electrical service is maintained.
Notification stickers showing date of service and service contact information are placed on all winterized components and systems.
Triggered by a change in property status and/or seasonal weather conditions, Five Brothers de-winterization services restore all systems to normal working order.


----------



## Guest

Been getting a lot of conveyance condition check orders lately that are turning into thaw estimates (even tho they were winterized months ago :whistling). 
How have you all been figuring your thaw est's? Time, equip, etc.?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Danny ~

National APA is a spin-off of Rimes Ventures or vice versa. I'm not exactly sure of the relationship between the two but, when Rimes sent me paperwork, the logos were NAPA.

Rimes does not pay. They've owed us money for quite some time now and no one is answering e-mails. I've read numerous complaints about them and also read that they closed and reopened under another dba in Florida.

http://www.complaintsboard.com/bycompany/rimes-ventures-inc-a203967.html

I haven't accepted any work from NAPA because I'm still not comfortable with their association with Rimes, whether it be past or present. To be fair, though, I have not been able to confirm their relationship. The only thing I have to go on is the paperwork Rimes sent me with NAPA's logo on it, including a DIRECT DEPOSIT FORM.

NAPA will offer you Altisource bundle packages at $600 but Altisource pays over $1,000 and over $1,100, which means they're taking over $400 to $500 off the top.

It's ultimately your choice. Follow your instincts. If you agree to their pricing, do it because it's still profitable for you and not because you are desperate for work.

Linda


----------



## Guest

$850 per level. Including temp heating permits. Call your insurance agent since usage of open flame inside a enclosed structure is often excluded unless your licensed hvac or plumber.


----------



## thanohano44

So glad I didn't jump on with Rimes. He was trying to do the same with LPS's bundle.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

From what I can gather, by reading the complaints, Brandon Rimes takes what he can get from the vendors, then closes [I've heard bankruptcy mentioned more than a couple of times] and re-opens under a new dba. 

Then, according to the complaints, he repeats the process with the new company....opening, running up debt, then closing and re-opening another company.

I can't remember the name of the most recent company. It's in the long list of complaints that I posted the link to.

NAPA and Rimes are both in Florida and, if the DIRECT DEPOSIT FORM doesn't indicate some sort of association between the two [at some point], then I don't know what will.

Companies might copy other companies' agreements and forget to change the letterhead but a direct deposit form indicates [at minimum] a banking relationship, in my eyes.

Linda


----------



## Guest

That type of activity ought to be prosecuted, not to mention litigated!!! :furious:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Curb Appeal REO said:


> That type of activity ought to be prosecuted, not to mention litigated!!! :furious:


Agreed. I haven't seen any lawsuits posted but I was contacted by someone at http://complaintsboard.com recently who's offered to buy my receivables @ 75% of what Rimes owes me. 

According to him, he's having some success at collecting from Rimes on behalf of some of their vendors.

I've asked him to contact me directly so we'll see what his plan is. I'd be comfortable with 75% at this point just to get them off my books....... as long as I don't have to pay it back to him if they fail to collect.

Linda


----------



## Guest

You have to pay them back? I thought the risk was part of the collector's cost of doing business.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Not sure, to be honest. That's why I've asked him to contact me directly at my e-mail instead of the site.

The way things are these days, having to pay it back wouldn't surprise me. I want to see the agreement I'd have to sign before I make any commitments.

Linda


----------



## Guest

National Asset Protection Agency LLC
Tampa, Florida
Colby Fox - Managing Member
Shane Mitchell - ( our contact )
Started February 5,2010

This is the company that contacted us, can't seem to find if this is a Brandon Rimes spin-off


Name:National Asset Protection Agency LLCPhone813) 699-4250Address:1715 N West Shore Blvd Ste 925
Tampa, FL 33607-3919Website:www.nationalapa.comOriginal Business Start Date:February 2010Principal:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing MemberCustomer Contact:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing Member - (813) 699-4250 or [email protected]Entity:Limited Liability CompanyIncorporated:February 2010, FLType of Businessroperty Management CompaniesBBB Accreditation:National Asset Protection Agency LLC is not a BBB Accredited business.Name:National Asset Protection Agency LLCPhone813) 699-4250Address:1715 N West Shore Blvd Ste 925
Tampa, FL 33607-3919Website:www.nationalapa.comOriginal Business Start Date:February 2010Principal:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing MemberCustomer Contact:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing Member - (813) 699-4250 or [email protected]Entity:Limited Liability CompanyIncorporated:February 2010, FLType of Businessroperty Management CompaniesBBB Accreditation:National Asset Protection Agency LLC is not a BBB Accredited business.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

This is the contact I received from him at Complaints Board:

_"Good morning Linda, over the past 5 years I have helped hundreds of clients that have posted similar situations on complaintsboard.com, and shortly I will be assisting another client that is owed over $3,500 from Rimes. If your company or anyone you know of would like the opportunity to receive 75% of what is owed *based on contingency*, feel free to contact me when you have a moment. Best Regards,"_

See the words in red? THAT is what concerns me.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I don't have a solid link between the two, at least not through internet links. 

A little later, I'll see if I can locate the e-mail I sent to one of the recruiters at Rimes questioning them about NAPA/Rimes. When I find it, I'll post it.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Decided to go to the source
Called the company and asked for Brandon Rimes
Who?
No Brandon Rimes there?
No
No Brandon Rimes associated with the company?
No, never heard that name before
O.K. thank you


----------



## APlusPPGroup

danny1217 said:


> Decided to go to the source
> Called the company and asked for Brandon Rimes
> Who?
> No Brandon Rimes there?
> No
> No Brandon Rimes associated with the company?
> No, never heard that name before
> O.K. thank you


lol. They probably get that a lot. I know I've questioned them about it, too. I'll check my mail for their response.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Okay. In the interest of getting the NAPA/Rimes relationship cleared up once and for all, I sent an e-mail to my contact at NAPA this morning:

_*"We did several jobs for Rimes Ventures and there is a combined total of $503 open, going all the way back to May of 2010. I've been sending statements and demands to their accounting department to get paid before the vendors file small claims.*_

_*How do we get the invoices taken care of and is it possible that the invoices should have gone to NAPA instead of Rimes? Do you have more than 1 billing address? This is something that really needs to be taken care of, especially if we decide to accept work from you. Should our vendors make the connection between NAPA and Rimes and research the complaints, of which there are many, they will decline the work. We'd like to find a way to get these resolved.*_

_*Now, before you tell me there is no relationship between Rimes and NAPA, I'd appreciate some clarification as to why the vendor package sent to us from Rimes has NAPA all over the letterhead. The direct deposit form also has NAPA's logo on it, which indicates [at the very minimum] a banking relationship, whether in the past or present.*_

_*I would really like to get the relationship status cleared up as soon as possible, since I'm prepared to file a small claims action on each of the properties if the payment issue is not resolved. If there is no association between Rimes and NAPA, please explain what it WAS and why NAPA is no longer associated with Brandon Rimes."*_

This is the response I just received:

_*"We did have a relationship with Rimes at one point. We both shared the same processing company. Our owner and Brandon Rimes shared an office when starting this company and a lot of the paperwork was the same. Beyond that we have no association with Rimes, because of this very reason. So we got a different processing company and totally eliminated any relationship we had with them. There is no reason they should have sent you any info with our name on it if it is was work for them. Brandon Rimes is a sneaky individual and has tried all kinds of ways to give us a bad reputation. I can assure you though there is absolutely no association between our companies. NAPA has a great track record for paying all of our contractors on time and do not have any lingering payments. Looking at your invoice those properties were not in our control and we would not be able to do anything to help you get paid from Rimes. I know that there are some contractors that do work for us that previously worked with Rimes and they are having the same issues. I am not really sure what you can do to get the payments from them."*_ 

My contact clarified and he did it quickly, which makes me feel more comfortable with them, even though we haven't accepted any of their work. Thoughts?

Linda


----------



## Guest

*Brandon Rimes*



danny1217 said:


> National Asset Protection Agency LLC
> Tampa, Florida
> Colby Fox - Managing Member
> Shane Mitchell - ( our contact )
> Started February 5,2010
> 
> This is the company that contacted us, can't seem to find if this is a Brandon Rimes spin-off
> 
> 
> Name:National Asset Protection Agency LLCPhone813) 699-4250Address:1715 N West Shore Blvd Ste 925
> Tampa, FL 33607-3919Website Business Start Date:February 2010Principal:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing MemberCustomer Contact:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing Member - (813) 699-4250 or Entity:Limited Liability CompanyIncorporated:February 2010, FLType of Businessroperty Management CompaniesBBB Accreditation:National Asset Protection Agency LLC is not a BBB Accredited business.Name:National Asset Protection Agency LLCPhone813) 699-4250Address:1715 N West Shore Blvd Ste 925
> Tampa, FL 33607-3919Website: Business Start Date:February 2010Principal:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing MemberCustomer Contact:Mr. Colby S Fox, Managing Member - (813) 699-4250 or :Limited Liability CompanyIncorporated:February 2010, FLType of Businessroperty Management CompaniesBBB Accreditation:National Asset Protection Agency LLC is not a BBB Accredited business.


 
Hi everyone. Thanks for all the great information. I'm a contractor in the Florida Panhandle and have been following this blog for a while but this is my first post.

I can't stand it when someone rips off a hardworking person so I felt like I had to speak up.

Brandon Rimes started the following business with the Florida Department of State on 07/02/2010:

HBIQ TAMPA, LLC 
123 WESTSHORE BLVD.
8TH FLOOR
TAMPA FL 33609 

That's suspicially close to NAPA's address so something is probably happening between the two of them.

FYI he also holds an active mortgage broker's license in Florida. All Florida mortgage broker's licenses are currently being reviewed through the U.S. government & the Florida Department of Financial Regulation. 

I would imagine that the Florida Department of Financial Regulation would like to know more about this guy. The link for the form to file a complaint against him is: flofr.com/Finance/CompFormDownload.htm


For a mortgage applicant to receive a license they must be in good standing:

(13) "Good standing" means that the registrant or licensee, or a subsidiary or affiliate thereof, is not, at the time of application, being penalized for one or more of the following disciplinary actions by a licensing authority of any state, territory, or country: 
(a) Revocation of a license or registration. 
(b) Suspension of a license or registration.
(c) Probation of a license or registration for *an offense involving fraud, dishonest dealing, or an act of moral turpitude*

If anyone has information about him they might want to forward it to the FDFR.

Good luck, 
Dave


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Action-1 said:


> That's suspicially close to NAPA's address so something is probably happening between the two of them.


Dave ~

If you read my response, just above yours, my contact at NAPA already said there WAS a relationship with Rimes........ at one time. He's explained how the relationship was and why they are not connected any longer. So they mystery of their past relationship has been solved. If I find out down the road I was lied to, I'll post that as well.

I live right down the street from a truly scandalous vendor but am not associated. So, just because their addresses are near each other, doesn't mean they're in cahoots.

I could have left my comments in this thread alone and left people wondering about my take on the NAPA/Rimes connection. But I didn't. I went to the source and posted his response. So be careful not to connect companies unless there's actual proof.

Welcome to the forum and thank you, btw, for posting Brandon Rimes' new company info. I think there's another one, too, in addition to HBIQ.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Dave ~
> 
> If you read my response, just above yours, my contact at NAPA already said there WAS a relationship with Rimes........ at one time. He's explained how the relationship was and why they are not connected any longer. So they mystery of their past relationship has been solved. If I find out down the road I was lied to, I'll post that as well.
> 
> I live right down the street from a truly scandalous vendor but am not associated. So, just because their addresses are near each other, doesn't mean they're in cahoots.
> 
> I could have left my comments in this thread alone and left people wondering about my take on the NAPA/Rimes connection. But I didn't. I went to the source and posted his response. So be careful not to connect companies unless there's actual proof.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and thank you, btw, for posting Brandon Rimes' new company info. I think there's another one, too, in addition to HBIQ.
> 
> Linda


 
Hi Linda,

Sorry, but I didn't notice your response until after mine was posted. It took a while because it was my first post and had to remove hyperlinks, etc.

Anyway, my main point is that if this guy is being dishonest the proper authorities need to investigate and stop the way he does business.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I agree with you 100%, Dave. Someone needs to put a list of companies he's owned together with a list of his associations and evaluate where he fits into the grand scheme first, though.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Check out this story.......

http://consumerist.com/2011/02/how-this-philly-homeowner-foreclosed-on-wells-fargo.html


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Great story! 

Moral: never ignore the "little" things or they will come back to bite you in the ...........!

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> From what I can gather, by reading the complaints, Brandon Rimes takes what he can get from the vendors, then closes [I've heard bankruptcy mentioned more than a couple of times] and re-opens under a new dba.
> 
> Then, according to the complaints, he repeats the process with the new company....opening, running up debt, then closing and re-opening another company.
> 
> I can't remember the name of the most recent company. It's in the long list of complaints that I posted the link to.
> 
> NAPA and Rimes are both in Florida and, if the DIRECT DEPOSIT FORM doesn't indicate some sort of association between the two [at some point], then I don't know what will.
> 
> Companies might copy other companies' agreements and forget to change the letterhead but a direct deposit form indicates [at minimum] a banking relationship, in my eyes.
> 
> Linda








I've said over and over that in many ways this industry is much like trucking.

This is a familiar song, 2nd verse it seems like.


Brokers will arrange for freight from the shippers. Find a truck(s) to haul it and tell them they'll pay with in 30 days. Around day 35 or so when no check shows up and attempts to contact the broker are fruitless then the emails bounce and the phone seems to be disconnected.


Next thing you know you might get a bankruptcy notice or hear about it thru the grapevine. 
If you are one of the lucky ones you only hauled on load for the guy.


Even so collectively this dishonest SOB screwed truck owners that have a hard enough time making a living out of many tens of thousands of dollars in that 30 to 40 day window of nonpayment for services rendered. Only to resurface a month or two later under a new name.

The gooberment does little to track these guys and because the truck owner often will live across country from the shyster much of the time nothing of consequence happens to the thief.


It would not surprise me that on the couple months the guy is away from freight brokering hes screwing over P&P contractors etc.

Its a miserable racket and its hard to catch em.


----------



## ARPPP

BPWY said:


> Altisource
> 
> I finally managed to find the original w/o and created some thing.
> 
> Who knows if its correct or not. lol


I forgot to add this: If the workorder you created is not a pre-approved item then it needs to be reviewed by Altisource and accepted. Upon review they will accept, in which case you will receive a new order. If it is marked for corrections pending, there is no email or flag for this status. To find out if it is in pending correction status you will have to go back to the work items list, which is only in the inspection and preservation order and click on it to find out if there is a pending on it. Orders can sit there for infinity if you don't know it....

Annette


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> Decided to go to the source
> Called the company and asked for Brandon Rimes
> Who?
> No Brandon Rimes there?
> No
> No Brandon Rimes associated with the company?
> No, never heard that name before
> O.K. thank you




I'm not saying the person was or was not lying................ but this in and of itself doesn't mean much to me.

Experienced shysters will have all this figured out.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Scott ~
> 
> Do you think that maybe your "contact" is taking stuff? He/she would know when you change the locks and when you would start the trashout.
> 
> How about installing a minicam on the next one? A couple hundred for a decent infra-red cam might save you thousands, or even hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Install it pointed towards the door that would be easiest to take stuff out of. Logic tells me the person won't go through the back door, unless you can pull a truck up to it.
> 
> Just a thought. You are low man on the totem pole and "stuff" rolls downhill. One of these days it will cover you up, if you can't figure out who's doing it.
> 
> Fremont ................. very nice. Never saw impressionistic art look so....... so...... gee, what's the word for it? Oh, yeah.......... crappy!:laughing:
> 
> Linda


holy crap i thought i was the only lunitic that put video cameras in the "good stuff" properties!!!!  lol........ i knew i should have patten pending that idea lol but on a serious level yes i have about 12 cameras i use all going via satellite feed to a dvr recorder at my office.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Action-1 said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Sorry, but I didn't notice your response until after mine was posted. It took a while because it was my first post and had to remove hyperlinks, etc.
> 
> Anyway, my main point is that if this guy is being dishonest the proper authorities need to investigate and stop the way he does business.
> 
> Thanks, Dave



I agree action-1 ....what are u going to do?????


----------



## Guest

D&R Services said:


> I agree action-1 ....what are u going to do?????


Hi Mike,

He hasn't done anything to me personally but I don't like what I'm hearing about him. Even though people will probably never get the money they are owed he should be stopped. The Attorney General in Florida is very aggressive against this type of crime. Here's a quote from their website: 

_*"The Attorney General's Office investigates and litigates civil cases involving certain Florida Statutes, including civil theft and deceptive trade practices".*_

This sounds exactly like what he's been doing.

Anyway, Linda suggested that someone needs to put together a list of all the businesses he's involved with so tomorrow I'll see what I can find out and let everyone know.

Dave


----------



## Guest

*Richard rodriguez-integrity custom contracting*

The guy mentioned latley, Rimes, sounds like the guy who screwed me. Still trying to find him. I have had several contractors contact me about him, after I posted a complaint, that they had the same experience. I dont know if he has started up any other companies since, but the one we "worked" for is long gone and shut down. Again, if ANYONE knows Richard Roriguez from Arizona, please let me know! His company was called Integrity Custom Contracting. It was located in Pheonix AZ. All the work was given to him by Cyprexx. We have contacted them several times and they are no help. But the did confirm that he was paid for all the work we did. I dont know how people live with them selves knowing that they have screwed people out of thousands. I really hope Karma has it eye on him...


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Two different guys, Joshua, two different companies. Rimes is out of Florida and Richard out of Arizona. 

Most of us around here keep our eyes and ears open. Should Richard Rodriguez surface, I'm sure someone will take note and post it here.

I remember you posting about it in the other thread. I think there was another vendor, though, whose experience was more positive. I'm not sure if he shared info with you or not.

Just found this on Ripoff Report: http://www.ripoffreport.com/real-es...-con/integrity-custom-contracting-r-9a8e5.htm

Linda


----------



## Guest

"""""holy crap i thought i was the only lunitic that put video cameras in the "good stuff" properties!!!!  lol........ i knew i should have patten pending that idea lol but on a serious level yes i have about 12 cameras i use all going via satellite feed to a dvr recorder at my office.... :thumbsup: """"

Have you ever worried about privacy laws Mike? We seriously did consider this....not saying we might just drop something in a house someday but seen a lot of press about unauthorized video and pics. Dunno if its worth the risk. Dunno


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Two different guys, Joshua, two different companies. Rimes is out of Florida and Richard out of Arizona.
> 
> Most of us around here keep our eyes and ears open. Should Richard Rodriguez surface, I'm sure someone will take note and post it here.
> 
> I remember you posting about it in the other thread. I think there was another vendor, though, whose experience was more positive. I'm not sure if he shared info with you or not.
> 
> Just found this on Ripoff Report: http://www.ripoffreport.com/real-es...-con/integrity-custom-contracting-r-9a8e5.htm
> 
> Linda[/QUOte
> 
> Oh right, I didnt think they were the same guy. I just ment they both seem to have the ame way of doing buisness. Screwing people, then closing up shop. Really scuch a bummer these kind of people are out there. Wish we could stop them...


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> """""holy crap i thought i was the only lunitic that put video cameras in the "good stuff" properties!!!!  lol........ i knew i should have patten pending that idea lol but on a serious level yes i have about 12 cameras i use all going via satellite feed to a dvr recorder at my office.... :thumbsup: """"
> 
> Have you ever worried about privacy laws Mike? We seriously did consider this....not saying we might just drop something in a house someday but seen a lot of press about unauthorized video and pics. Dunno if its worth the risk. Dunno



_*State hidden camera statutes*_
_*The laws of 13 states expressly prohibit the unauthorized installation or use of cameras in private places. In Alabama, Arkansas, California, Delaware, Georgia, Hawaii, Kansas, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, South Dakota and Utah, installation or use of any device for photographing, observing or overhearing events or sounds in a private place without the permission of the people photographed or observed is against the law. A private place is one where a person may reasonably expect to be safe from unauthorized surveillance.*_
_*Alabama, Delaware, Georgia, Hawaii, Kansas, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, South Dakota and Utah also prohibit trespassing on private property to conduct surveillance of people there. In most of these states, unauthorized installation or use of a hidden camera, or trespassing to install or use one, is a misdemeanor, punishable by a fine. In Maine, the privacy violation is a felony. In Michigan, unauthorized installation or use of a hidden camera is a felony, punishable by a $2,000 fine and up to two years in prison.*_


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> _*State hidden camera statutes*_
> _*The laws of 13 states expressly prohibit the unauthorized installation or use of cameras in private places. In Alabama, Arkansas, California, Delaware, Georgia, Hawaii, Kansas, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, New Hampshire, South Dakota and Utah, installation or use of any device for photographing, observing or overhearing events or sounds in a private place without the permission of the people photographed or observed is against the law. A private place is one where a person may reasonably expect to be safe from unauthorized surveillance.*_
> _*Alabama, Delaware, Georgia, Hawaii, Kansas, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, South Dakota and Utah also prohibit trespassing on private property to conduct surveillance of people there. In most of these states, unauthorized installation or use of a hidden camera, or trespassing to install or use one, is a misdemeanor, punishable by a fine. In Maine, the privacy violation is a felony. In Michigan, unauthorized installation or use of a hidden camera is a felony, punishable by a $2,000 fine and up to two years in prison.*_


I'm in the safe zone! But, since I don't make crapola for money, I guess I wont be considering this. Besides, 99% of the homes I go to have nothing but trash in them anyway!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Speaking of ripoffs, another NOW PP complaint just posted at Ripoff Report.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/propert...pert/sam-sesi-now-property-preserva-aa84a.htm

I think the poster might be right. There have been an awful lot of press releases lately regarding Sam Sesi and NOW PP. I had a funny feeling he might be trying to draw attention away from the complaints by posting his "heroics" and it seems this person feels the same way.

Problem is, Sam is drawing more attention to himself than ever before and it looks like it might be catching up with him.:clap:

Linda


----------



## Guest

FAS's track/connect system alone is enough to make me wish we hadn't done the jobs for them. 
Ugh, like the coordinator, our negotiated prices are fair....but I can't close a job out for ****


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> """""holy crap i thought i was the only lunitic that put video cameras in the "good stuff" properties!!!!  lol........ i knew i should have patten pending that idea lol but on a serious level yes i have about 12 cameras i use all going via satellite feed to a dvr recorder at my office.... :thumbsup: """"
> 
> Have you ever worried about privacy laws Mike? We seriously did consider this....not saying we might just drop something in a house someday but seen a lot of press about unauthorized video and pics. Dunno if its worth the risk. Dunno



no i don't and here's why...cuz i'm a G....lol no but seriously i mainly put them in on properties where we are working so i can watch my guys and make sure they are doing what they are supposed to and on houses where there are big named items where theft is likely...i watch to make sure no one tired to blame me AND make sure my guys aren't the ones doing the taking...i don't put it up to catch copper thieves or neighborhood gang bangers that break in and make the house their hang out....PLUS these are so small i even challenged my employees to find them and do this day haven't been able to..they go in smoke detectors, behind wall caps for coax cables, in hvac ducts, etc etc...very tiny, infra-red, and amazing quality!!! here's the kicker though, hefty price tag......in an industry where everyone is out to screw you no matter what, sometimes you gotta truely cya, not just jot it down on paper. B/C you know as well as i do when the previous owner states the vendor broke in they always have 6 real picaso paintings and the original mona-lisa, bla bla bla


----------



## Guest

Coordinator emails me job order for maintenance clean and lawn.

We discover prop has never had initial clean/lawn. Still debris on site, even.
I respond to her email with that info.

She responds for me to send photos.

I respond with photos.

She responds "submit bid to do initial clean/lawn"

I respond with bid.

She responds "prop received initial clean/lawn 1/11/11.

Um..no it hasn't.

She asks for photos to show it hasn't :blink:

I respond with photos.

She responds "please submit bid to do initial lawn/clean"


WTF :blink: I give up...


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Coordinator emails me job order for maintenance clean and lawn.
> 
> We discover prop has never had initial clean/lawn. Still debris on site, even.
> I respond to her email with that info.
> 
> She responds for me to send photos.
> 
> I respond with photos.
> 
> She responds "submit bid to do initial clean/lawn"
> 
> I respond with bid.
> 
> She responds "prop received initial clean/lawn 1/11/11.
> 
> Um..no it hasn't.
> 
> She asks for photos to show it hasn't :blink:
> 
> I respond with photos.
> 
> She responds "please submit bid to do initial lawn/clean"
> 
> 
> WTF :blink: I give up...


BS like that is what drives me crazy. The problem is I truely believe that the bulk of these armchair contractors have no @$#*(%^#1 clue what they are doing and I can't tell you how many times they say something is missing or wasn't done when it was. They just didn't do their job, thus causing me to have to REDO my job........:furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Guest

Did you try to just call the person direct onsight? if this was a fas order call the pm coordinator and its delt with in mins.


----------



## Guest

Well its been an interesting day...
While sitting at a house watching it dry a contractor stopped. Just turned 19 and his girlfriend was with him. Asked "what those machines doing?" Well "duh those things are dryers and that big thing along the home is a heater". Talked about lawn service and he actually stated that he agreed to mow 100 lawns at $15.00 minus discount and he might be able to finally buy a "decent" truck. I said "if I would him I would go buy a new truck so its dependable and a new zero turn mower with a new trailer so they don't break down". Thats what he was going to do. 
I did tell him to go talk to his "mom and dad" before taking that jump.....I sure hope his parents are smarter. 
Thats the competition


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Unfortunately, Fremont, they don't know a whole lot by that age. In fact, there are still a lot of people in their 30's who don't have a clue until after they've stepped in it.

Right now the world is his oyster. Won't be long before he realizes that not every oyster produces a pearl.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Well its been an interesting day...
> While sitting at a house watching it dry a contractor stopped. Just turned 19 and his girlfriend was with him. Asked "what those machines doing?" Well "duh those things are dryers and that big thing along the home is a heater". Talked about lawn service and he actually stated that he agreed to mow 100 lawns at $15.00 minus discount and he might be able to finally buy a "decent" truck. I said "if I would him I would go buy a new truck so its dependable and a new zero turn mower with a new trailer so they don't break down". Thats what he was going to do.
> I did tell him to go talk to his "mom and dad" before taking that jump.....I sure hope his parents are smarter.
> Thats the competition



Iowa is a big state. Every 50 miles he drives pulling a trailer he will burn $15................:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

IdahoProperty said:


> Did you try to just call the person direct onsight? if this was a fas order call the pm coordinator and its delt with in mins.


 
It was actually Cyprexx..I have yet to ever get my coordinator on the phone. Starting to believe she is a myth. 

These companies kill me with their pricing. Another company offers me 60 to do a wint on a property, yet the recurring mow on same prop pays 100 for 12,000 sq ft???


----------



## Guest

I must be spoiled. I have worked only for Cyprexx since starting my business about 2 years ago. I get paid on time. Everyone answers the phone when I call. I get most of the bids I put in. They always approve extra work when I call from site. I netted about 70k last year and I wasn't super busy.

I'm new here, but I think communication and responsibility go along way with these national companies. Sometimes you do something cheap and more work comes 10 fold. When some of my bids come back approved, they give me more than I asked for!! Maybe my bids are too low??:whistling


----------



## Guest

Cyprexx also uses a flat rate pricing system and I can count on getting the same amount everytime.

If you get friendly with a rep, they will tell you what you can get away with and what you can charge.

For instance: If your bid is under $1000 for a trashout, you will most likely get automatic approval. You just have to get creative in getting rid of the trash. I load it up in my trailer, put some out at my house, my neighbors house, my fathers house. This works for the smaller cleanouts. Otherwise, forget the dumps, just get a dumpster. Use them regularly and you will get MAJOR discounts. I pay $175 for a 30 yd. Then I only pay for the amount dumped. They charge me after they dump it. Get credit, It helps


----------



## Guest

NAPA
Got our first 2 work orders.....snow removal from driveway/sidewalk $200 and trashout/sales clean $462.50. Went to look at the 2nd one to see if we needed to bid it higher but combo was wrong and could not get in. Contact ordered new locks and lockbox from Home Depot that we're picking up this morning to install. Their client is Ocwen Loan Servicing...........will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Guest

I am ready to be done with winter. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

garyh35 said:


> Cyprexx also uses a flat rate pricing system and I can count on getting the same amount everytime.
> 
> If you get friendly with a rep, they will tell you what you can get away with and what you can charge.
> 
> For instance: If your bid is under $1000 for a trashout, you will most likely get automatic approval. You just have to get creative in getting rid of the trash. I load it up in my trailer, put some out at my house, my neighbors house, my fathers house. This works for the smaller cleanouts. Otherwise, forget the dumps, just get a dumpster. Use them regularly and you will get MAJOR discounts. I pay $175 for a 30 yd. Then I only pay for the amount dumped. They charge me after they dump it. Get credit, It helps


Not around here. Dumpsters are way more and we pay $80 per ton to dump just regular household trash. This doesn't include hazards. 

Creative you say......Interesting


----------



## Guest

I second that I am ready for winter to be over !!!! Bring on those grass cuts


----------



## mtmtnman

shipp said:


> I second that I am ready for winter to be over !!!! Bring on those grass cuts



Send me your winter! I have made more $$$$ with less work plowing snow from the comfort of my truck than i have EVER made cutting grass. I paid off a nearly new V-plow on my truck in less than a month in November. According to my quickbooks i grossed more $$$$ Year to date plowing snow than i did May through July last summer cutting grass. After July here grass cuts are trip charges unless their irrigated. Not to mention today i will be on my 42'nd property thaw! * I LOVE WINTER!!! :clap::clap:* Grass cuts will be so cheap this summer from the e-mails i have been getting on pricing from the nationals along with $3.50 a gallon fuel i may just fish all summer......................


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone know how US best does it? My thought is the banks are paying a LOT faster that we are led to believe. I did a rather pricey crawlspace pump out and thaw as well as house thaw on a property and turned it in Saturday Feb. 12th. This means it didn't get turned into the bank until the 14th. They invoiced it on the 17th, cut a check on the 21st and i had the check the 24th! Paid on a job in 12 days from a National??????:clap::clap::clap: that's unheard of in this industry!!!!


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Well its been an interesting day...
> While sitting at a house watching it dry a contractor stopped. Just turned 19 and his girlfriend was with him. Asked "what those machines doing?" Well "duh those things are dryers and that big thing along the home is a heater". Talked about lawn service and he actually stated that he agreed to mow 100 lawns at $15.00 minus discount and he might be able to finally buy a "decent" truck. I said "if I would him I would go buy a new truck so its dependable and a new zero turn mower with a new trailer so they don't break down". Thats what he was going to do.
> I did tell him to go talk to his "mom and dad" before taking that jump.....I sure hope his parents are smarter.
> Thats the competition



prob was his sister, gf too probably


----------



## mtmtnman

Just got a pic of my competition!!!!!


----------



## brm1109

*Grass cuts*

Call me crazy but, I know that everyone is annoyed about bidding the grass cuts and how much the nationals will make. I have a different feeling on this, now don't get me wrong I am not doing $20.00 cuts (never have and never will) but. I know what I need to make per hour to cover o/h and expenses and make my profit.
I have seen it already getting ready for lawn cuts that I am needing to lower some of my prices from last year for my regular customers. So while we don't like it it only makes sense that if my private customers are tightening their belts so then is everyone else.
If I know that I need to make xx per cut but a national is charging xx, more power to everyone. I would rather have to cut a little from my fee and STILL MAKE PROFIT than to bid so high where I will get no work.
Just my thought.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> Call me crazy but, I know that everyone is annoyed about bidding the grass cuts and how much the nationals will make. I have a different feeling on this, now don't get me wrong I am not doing $20.00 cuts (never have and never will) but. I know what I need to make per hour to cover o/h and expenses and make my profit.
> I have seen it already getting ready for lawn cuts that I am needing to lower some of my prices from last year for my regular customers. So while we don't like it it only makes sense that if my private customers are tightening their belts so then is everyone else.
> If I know that I need to make xx per cut but a national is charging xx, more power to everyone. I would rather have to cut a little from my fee and STILL MAKE PROFIT than to bid so high where I will get no work.
> Just my thought.


I hear you man! Just submitted my bids.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Just got a pic of my competition!!!!!


Wow?


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> Call me crazy but, I know that everyone is annoyed about bidding the grass cuts and how much the nationals will make. I have a different feeling on this, now don't get me wrong I am not doing $20.00 cuts (never have and never will) but. I know what I need to make per hour to cover o/h and expenses and make my profit.
> I have seen it already getting ready for lawn cuts that I am needing to lower some of my prices from last year for my regular customers. So while we don't like it it only makes sense that if my private customers are tightening their belts so then is everyone else.
> If I know that I need to make xx per cut but a national is charging xx, more power to everyone. I would rather have to cut a little from my fee and STILL MAKE PROFIT than to bid so high where I will get no work.
> Just my thought.


It's not right for the nationals to make more than the contractor but cut throat cheapies have caused this. If EVERYONE would stand their ground (it will never happen) We could all make a good living. For what these banks are willing to pay i do not know of a regular lawn service co. in my area that would even waste their time and then spend all night in the office uploading photos to "PROVE" they cut the grass. The few owner occupied's i do are 15,000 to 30,000 sq feet. I get in mow and get out, collect more than most nationals are willing to pay and don't have to futz with photos and uploads. Anyone familiar with MCS will understand this better than anyone as a grass cut with them can take a half hour to upload...........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> It's not right for the nationals to make more than the contractor but cut throat cheapies have caused this. If EVERYONE would stand their ground (it will never happen) We could all make a good living. For what these banks are willing to pay i do not know of a regular lawn service co. in my area that would even waste their time and then spend all night in the office uploading photos to "PROVE" they cut the grass. The few owner occupied's i do are 15,000 to 30,000 sq feet. I get in mow and get out, collect more than most nationals are willing to pay and don't have to futz with photos and uploads. Anyone familiar with MCS will understand this better than anyone as a grass cut with them can take a half hour to upload...........


Don't forget yourtape measure for the grass to prove it's over 2inches so you can cut it. Lol.


----------



## Guest

I heard a national radio show yesterday where the fella was a "hometown " diesel mechanic charging $52/ hour and going broke. The financial councillor said he needs to get up to $75/hr to cover expenses and profit. " come on man you got tools, equipment, building to account for"...
I don't know about you all but it seems all of us have equipment, tools, vehicles, buildings. AND we drive to the customers home.... as I keep preaching HUDS $20/Jr then discounts is a race to the poor house.i


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Send me your winter! I have made more $$$$ with less work plowing snow from the comfort of my truck than i have EVER made cutting grass. I paid off a nearly new V-plow on my truck in less than a month in November. According to my quickbooks i grossed more $$$$ Year to date plowing snow than i did May through July last summer cutting grass. After July here grass cuts are trip charges unless their irrigated. Not to mention today i will be on my 42'nd property thaw! *I LOVE WINTER!!! :clap::clap:* Grass cuts will be so cheap this summer from the e-mails i have been getting on pricing from the nationals along with $3.50 a gallon fuel i may just fish all summer......................


I hear you there brother. A loaded down F250 Diesel passes everything on a hill but a fuel station.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> I hear you there brother. A loaded down F250 Diesel passes everything on a hill but a fuel station.



Been averaging 14-15 plowing and last summer 13-14 pulling a single axle landscape trailer. I have a Diesel 5 speed stick with a Gear Vendors Overdrive unit. Running empty i see the high teens on the highway and 16 in town........


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver ; 
Those were the prices on the work order. We've been told we can submit a bid on any job if their prices are too low. The driveway was 10x30 - 4" deep snow. The trash out is a "very" full ( cab height ) pick up truck worth. My dumpster guy lets me unlock the gate to his dumpster yard after hours and throw the stuff in one of the dumpsters sitting there. We did the snow job for their price and upped the other to $495 since they said anything under $500 you get paid in 2-3 days.... the contact did what he said and purchased the new elec.lockbox/deadbolt from homedepot and we picked it up and installed it. Hope he's true to his word and we see some $ in a couple of days. If it works out, I'll send you his contact info if your interested.


----------



## ARPPP

Altisource

I received their email today
Dear Vendors;

We understand your confusion and frustration with the recently implemented Initial Services Bundle (ISB).....

You think  Anyway.... My original question has not been answered yet. Wondering if anyone knows. I am pretty sure I already know the answer. How are multi-unit properties being paid? Simple enough question???

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> It was actually Cyprexx..I have yet to ever get my coordinator on the phone. Starting to believe she is a myth.
> 
> These companies kill me with their pricing. Another company offers me 60 to do a wint on a property, yet the recurring mow on same prop pays 100 for 12,000 sq ft???





Cyprexx asked me today about grass cuts. They only pay $35 per acre. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 


As a sole proprietor I can't get worker's comp insurance thru the state unless I have employees.
Well they lost interest in talking to me real fast after that!


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> Not around here. Dumpsters are way more and we pay $80 per ton to dump just regular household trash. This doesn't include hazards.
> 
> Creative you say......Interesting










Same here, dumpsters are twice that and UP.

Depending on the part of the country you are in a dumpster can cost $800.

Depending on the landfill it can go as high as $90 per ton.


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> NAPA
> Got our first 2 work orders.....snow removal from driveway/sidewalk $200 and trashout/sales clean $462.50. Went to look at the 2nd one to see if we needed to bid it higher but combo was wrong and could not get in. Contact ordered new locks and lockbox from Home Depot that we're picking up this morning to install. Their client is Ocwen Loan Servicing...........will let you know how it goes.






"Their client is Ocwen"..................... I'd REALLY question those bid amounts if the client is Ocwen.


Their standard snow removal is $65 I think, and $150 for initial janitorial.


----------



## BPWY

ARPPP said:


> Altisource
> 
> I received their email today
> Dear Vendors;
> 
> We understand your confusion and frustration with the recently implemented Initial Services Bundle (ISB).....
> 
> You think  Anyway.... My original question has not been answered yet. Wondering if anyone knows. I am pretty sure I already know the answer. How are multi-unit properties being paid? Simple enough question???
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation





How'd you like the requirement on debris?

I'm not about to take one from them. I bid an incredibly bad 60 yrder for just under $5000 including janitorial, debris and odor control.
Not to mention that the house is completely full of mold and animal feces.

I'm not about to even consider $1100 for that one!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:



> "Their client is Ocwen"..................... I'd REALLY question those bid amounts if the client is Ocwen.
> 
> 
> Their standard snow removal is $65 I think, and $150 for initial janitorial.


I hear ya, I was surprised to see Ocwen as their client on the w/o with the approved pricing on the w/o. No out of pocket expenses other than fuel and our time on these 1st two so it's a good test to see if they're true to their word


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> I hear ya, I was surprised to see Ocwen as their client on the w/o with the approved pricing on the w/o. No out of pocket expenses other than fuel and our time on these 1st two so it's a good test to see if they're true to their word







Typically Ocwen pays within 7 to 21 days. Direct deposit.


Don't let them hold you out more than 30 days.
A lot of companies pay once a month so if thats the case with your client
you should see your check before too long.


----------



## mtmtnman

How many companies handing out OCWEN work are asking for TIME STAMPS? I know of none.

From Ocwen e-mail "Please note: Orders lacking the required camera generated _*time/date*_ stamped photos for all activities cannot be approved for payment."


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> How many companies handing out OCWEN work are asking for TIME STAMPS? I know of none.
> 
> From Ocwen e-mail "Please note: Orders lacking the required camera generated _*time/date*_ stamped photos for all activities cannot be approved for payment."







They've always had the time requirement but don't enforce it. 
Long as they are date stamped they don't say any thing.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> They've always had the time requirement but don't enforce it.
> Long as they are date stamped they don't say any thing.



If they have it as a requirement they can enforce it at any time. Good way to loose $$$$. I would just time stamp them as well and not worry about it.......


----------



## Guest

The time stamp is easier said then done, I have been looking for a new camera that does good wide angle shots, found some really good ones in a decent $100 price range, so if they would get beat up not to bad to buy a new one. Only problem they don't do date/time stamp just date. Finally settled on a Canon Power Shot A3000-IS that has date/time. We have only one client that requires this on photos


----------



## mtmtnman

Rich51 said:


> The time stamp is easier said then done, I have been looking for a new camera that does good wide angle shots, found some really good ones in a decent $100 price range, so if they would get beat up not to bad to buy a new one. Only problem they don't do date/time stamp just date. Finally settled on a Canon Power Shot A3000-IS that has date/time. We have only one client that requires this on photos




I have date/time turned off on all my cameras. Don't need it. Run it through Fastone and you can pull the data from the chip. It will correctly date/time stamp photos all at once.


BTW, I use solely Cannon cameras. $70 at K-Mart for the A490 and i got a 3 yr warranty for another $12. It WILL break before 3 years! LOL!


----------



## Guest

OK how many of you Northerners are fighting chargebacks for not *TARPING* *ice dams* when you report this as a potential roof damage claim if not removed? :no:


----------



## Guest

I have a house across the street that is a HUD home. I was looking out my window today and watched a contractor pull up to it, go to the lawn and throw snow from the lawn onto the bare cement of the driveway, take a picture, shovel the snow off, take another picture, throw some ice melt out and take off again.

LMAO at the homeboy making a buck.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> OK how many of you Northerners are fighting chargebacks for not *TARPING* *ice dams* when you report this as a potential roof damage claim if not removed? :no:



Lemme guess, Idiots at MCS who have NO IDEA what an ice dam is. The only ice they know is in their sweet tea!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> I have a house across the street that is a HUD home. I was looking out my window today and watched a contractor pull up to it, go to the lawn and throw snow from the lawn onto the bare cement of the driveway, take a picture, shovel the snow off, take another picture, throw some ice melt out and take off again.
> 
> LMAO at the homeboy making a buck.


People like that make it hard for the rest of us...................


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> I have a house across the street that is a HUD home. I was looking out my window today and watched a contractor pull up to it, go to the lawn and throw snow from the lawn onto the bare cement of the driveway, take a picture, shovel the snow off, take another picture, throw some ice melt out and take off again.
> 
> LMAO at the homeboy making a buck.







With out A LOT of work thats going to be obvious from the pics that some thing isn't right.
I'm guessing he may not get paid.


----------



## mtmtnman

For you safeguard experts. Got 3 RURAL properties. Gravel drives and no sidewalks. Their stupid upload site WILL NOT let me complete a work order without salting photos. #1 how much salt will it take to do a 200' gravel drive?? #2 there is no sidewalk to the front door. Just grass like most rural properties here. Usually you can right click the photo box anf click cannot provide pic. but in the snow removal completion this says it's not a valid option. This is typical with these companies GENERALIZING there upload sites. I'm thinking i will just upload a pic of a bag of salt with a circle and a cross through it..................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> ..... I'm thinking i will just upload a pic of a bag of salt with a circle and a cross through it..................


lol. Will this work?

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. Will this work?
> 
> Linda




PERFECT!!!!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. Thought you might like that. And if someone's becoming a real pain in the patootie..............:laughing:

Linda


----------



## ARPPP

mtmtnman said:


> For you safeguard experts. Got 3 RURAL properties. Gravel drives and no sidewalks. Their stupid upload site WILL NOT let me complete a work order without salting photos. #1 how much salt will it take to do a 200' gravel drive?? #2 there is no sidewalk to the front door. Just grass like most rural properties here. Usually you can right click the photo box anf click cannot provide pic. but in the snow removal completion this says it's not a valid option. This is typical with these companies GENERALIZING there upload sites. I'm thinking i will just upload a pic of a bag of salt with a circle and a cross through it..................


 
I clear a path in the grass to the front porch. Maybe 2 feet at the most wide. I hand throw salt on the gravel. You don't use that much, maybe a couple pounds at the most.

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> I clear a path in the grass to the front porch. Maybe 2 feet at the most wide. I hand throw salt on the gravel. You don't use that much, maybe a couple pounds at the most.
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC



I did that but didn't throw salt on the grass. Just uploaded Linda's pic for that photo requirement. Didn't salt the 200' drive either. The gravel is poking through.....................


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Cyprexx asked me today about grass cuts. They only pay $35 per acre. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> 
> As a sole proprietor I can't get worker's comp insurance thru the state unless I have employees.
> Well they lost interest in talking to me real fast after that!


It must vary by vendor...we are getting minimum 45. We bid on anything over an acre. 45 is still low for acre, but thus far on 25 recurring mows, only one has been 1 acre for 45, all others are either half acre or less for 45, or over 1 acre and we are bidding.

they do annoy me with trying to talk us down on all bids. But, I stand my ground and they end up approving for my price.


----------



## Guest

Grr...

Did initial secure for national last week. Work order states if prop listed with realtor, do not perform services.

Well, my guy arrived, house not listed. He completed initial mow, changed 4 locks and winterized. While he is completing photos of completed winterization, realtor walks in. When my guy is leaving he sees sign posted in front yard. 
National calls and says we have to go out and return property to initial condition. Replace locks, dewinterize. Told them no way, services were completed before realtor showed. I actually called realtor myself and he states he will back us up totally...that we were finished when he arrived.

Still waiting to hear back from national. 
Damned if I will eat a 400.00 job...


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Grr...
> 
> Did initial secure for national last week. Work order states if prop listed with realtor, do not perform services.
> 
> Well, my guy arrived, house not listed. He completed initial mow, changed 4 locks and winterized. While he is completing photos of completed winterization, realtor walks in. When my guy is leaving he sees sign posted in front yard.
> National calls and says we have to go out and return property to initial condition. Replace locks, dewinterize. Told them no way, services were completed before realtor showed. I actually called realtor myself and he states he will back us up totally...that we were finished when he arrived.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from national.
> Damned if I will eat a 400.00 job...



Guaranteed that the national submits an invoice to the bank either way.......................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I'm looking for a new camera that will date stamp without using external software. 

My camera, a HP Photosmart M44, is on its last legs which, after 3+ years is pretty good, considering I only paid $100 and its been dropped countless times. I definitely got my money's worth.

I'd like to see what everyone else is using but I want to buy locally, not online or through e-bay.

Anyone have any suggestions? What model do you use and where did you buy it?

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I'm looking for a new camera that will date stamp without using external software.
> 
> My camera, a HP Photosmart M44, is on its last legs which, after 3+ years is pretty good, considering I only paid $100 and its been dropped countless times. I definitely got my money's worth.
> 
> I'd like to see what everyone else is using but I want to buy locally, not online or through e-bay.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? What model do you use and where did you buy it?
> 
> Linda



Linda,

This one will do DATE & TIME on the photos and take photos in 640x480. It also uses AA's so no battery pack to worry about. As far as i know Cannon is the ONLY camera to take a 640x480 so the pic does not have to be resized to expedite e-mailing. Our local store stocks them. All i have is Cannon's......

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_020W020906620001P?keyword=a490&sLevel=0&prop17=a490


----------



## JenkinsHB

mtmtnman said:


> Linda,
> 
> This one will do DATE & TIME on the photos and take photos in 640x480. It also uses AA's so no battery pack to worry about. As far as i know Cannon is the ONLY camera to take a 640x480 so the pic does not have to be resized to expedite e-mailing. Our local store stocks them. All i have is Cannon's......
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_020W020906620001P?keyword=a490&sLevel=0&prop17=a490


 

I'm using Kodak c713's ... I can pick them up on ebay cheap, but my guys destroy about 8 a month.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Thanks, Matt. I like that you don't have to resize photos, too. Never thought of that but it's a great feature.

I'll have to go check it out. I appreciate the referral. Not sure how long mine's gonna last. Night before last, it didn't want to take pics, yesterday it did. Don't want to get out to a property and not be able to take pics.

I'm glad it takes AA batteries. I have absolutely NO luck with rechargeable battery packs whatsoever. They just don't last long enough.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I've been using Kodak C160s and C182s.

So what if I have to resize the pics. Only takes a few seconds.
Mine are cheaper than mntman's :laughing: :clap:

Believe it or not almost ALL of my current clients are not requiring date stamps. 
Only Ocwen and the very few QCs that I do.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I'm glad it takes AA batteries. I have absolutely NO luck with rechargeable battery packs whatsoever. They just don't last long enough.
> 
> Linda







I use rechargable AAs. The duracells last long enough both in the camera and in terms of life span that the extra money is worth it to buy them up front.
The energizer rechargables don't seem to take as many pix per charge or have as much life span.

I get several hundred pix per charge off the duracells. Mix of flash and non flash.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Thanks, Matt. I like that you don't have to resize photos, too. Never thought of that but it's a great feature.
> 
> I'll have to go check it out. I appreciate the referral. Not sure how long mine's gonna last. Night before last, it didn't want to take pics, yesterday it did. Don't want to get out to a property and not be able to take pics.
> 
> I'm glad it takes AA batteries. I have absolutely NO luck with rechargeable battery packs whatsoever. They just don't last long enough.
> 
> Linda



I actually use the AA rechargeable's and get a day out of them most of the time.l....


----------



## Guest

I've been using a Kodak Easy Share C743 for a couple of years. Has a date stamp and uses 2 AA bats. Been a very good camera, bought it at Best Buy ($89) but model# probably no longer available since it was a few years ago


----------



## APlusPPGroup

The life of the rechargeables probably has more to do with how many photos you take. 

I take very detailed photos and can easily take 300+ per property and can visit up to 3 properties a day. That's probably why they don't last long enough for me.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> The life of the rechargeables probably has more to do with how many photos you take.
> 
> I take very detailed photos and can easily take 300+ per property and can visit up to 3 properties a day. That's probably why they don't last long enough for me.
> 
> Linda






Using duracell rechargables I've been getting 300 plus pix. You'd probably use 2 sets a day. Maybe 3 if ALL of the pix were flash.
Compared to buying them rechargables is the only way to go. 

In my highly valued opinion. :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

One month to grass cut season.


Dang it seems like such a long winter!


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> The life of the rechargeables probably has more to do with how many photos you take.
> 
> I take very detailed photos and can easily take 300+ per property and can visit up to 3 properties a day. That's probably why they don't last long enough for me.
> 
> Linda



Holy crap! I don't hardly EVER get that many on an initial service (lawn, Debris and Janitorial) much less an inspection but then again most of my properties are in decent to EXCELLENT condition. On an initial inspection i MIGHT get 50-60 and that's 5 photos of every room, 1 of each side of the house, 1 of each meter and a couple of street shots. What exactly are taking photos of and how long are you taking to LABEL and upload 300 photos????


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> One month to grass cut season.
> 
> 
> Dang it seems like such a long winter!



Come on winter!! Got another thaw today that will pay me more that 30 average grass cuts!! By the middle of March i will be able to take a month off on yard maintenance as the snow will be melted off and grass won't need to be cut till the end of April!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Holy crap! I don't hardly EVER get that many on an initial service (lawn, Debris and Janitorial) much less an inspection but then again most of my properties are in decent to EXCELLENT condition. On an initial inspection i MIGHT get 50-60 and that's 5 photos of every room, 1 of each side of the house, 1 of each meter and a couple of street shots. What exactly are taking photos of and how long are you taking to LABEL and upload 300 photos????


My first visit to the property includes very detailed photos for a couple of reasons. 

First, I don't want to miss anything and risk being sent back. Second, there is quite often more work that needs to be done than is on the original order. The more detailed the photos, the more work the clients send our way.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Come on winter!! Got another thaw today that will pay me more that 30 average grass cuts!! By the middle of March i will be able to take a month off on yard maintenance as the snow will be melted off and grass won't need to be cut till the end of April!






Your mommy always said you were special. :laughing:



I've done exactly 1 thaw this winter.
And while it paid well.......... I'm sick of the cold. 
Won't be long and I'll be b1tchin about the heat. And so will you. arty:
Just like you b1tch about the cold now.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> My first visit to the property includes very detailed photos for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First, I don't want to miss anything and risk being sent back. Second, there is quite often more work that needs to be done than is on the original order. The more detailed the photos, the more work the clients send our way.
> 
> Linda



I'm just trying to figure out what to take 300 photos of that's all. That's 30 pics per room on a 3 bed 2 bath and another 60 outside. I'm just wondering if i am missing something.:sad: On an extremely poor condition property or a rural property with debris everywhere i can get close to 300 but most of mine are nice homes with virtually nothing in them and nothing to fix. Are you standing in the middle of the room and click, turn 1 foot right, click, turn 1 foot right?:laughing: Seems as though a video would be faster! :thumbup: Enlighten me PLEASE?? I may be selling myself short!


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Your mommy always said you were special. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done exactly 1 thaw this winter.
> And while it paid well.......... I'm sick of the cold.
> Won't be long and I'll be b1tchin about the heat. And so will you. arty:
> Just like you b1tch about the cold now.


Last thaw i was down to a t-shirt and sweating my arse off! Must have lost 10# that day! Had the house to 96* but it thawed in 6 hours! Had 5 fans and 350,000 BTU of heat going. Felt like a desert wind in that house!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what to take 300 photos of that's all. That's 30 pics per room on a 3 bed 2 bath and another 60 outside. I'm just wondering if i am missing something.:sad: On an extremely poor condition property or a rural property with debris everywhere i can get close to 300 but most of mine are nice homes with virtually nothing in them and nothing to fix. Are you standing in the middle of the room and click, turn 1 foot right, click, turn 1 foot right?:laughing: Seems as though a video would be faster! :thumbup: Enlighten me PLEASE?? I may be selling myself short!


Exterior includes close up of adress on house, entire front of house, main door, yard from all 4 corners toward the house and down each side [front & back], electric, water, and gas meters, condensing unit, and front & back of rooftop from ground level. Interior of all sheds or outbuildings, pool from all angles, pool equipment, and inside of all trash cans.

Interior includes lights on, water running, stovetop flame [if gas is on], hot water heater [including controls and fittings], under sink plumbing, forced air units, alarm systems, cabinets and drawers open & closed, sinks, showers, toilet bowls, fireplaces, bedrooms & bedroom closets, living room, dining room, garage & rafters, and any damages or missing items. 

Take photo from both directions up & down the street, as well as street sign on the corner with view of cross street name.

Depending on the size of the property, I can easily take 300 pics. Our photo guidelines are very strict and cover all the guidelines of all our clients combined. That way nothing's missed and the client has a very good idea of the layout and condition of the property. 

The only time our vendors are sent back is if they ignore the guidelines and they've missed something the client needs to see. When they go back, they do it at their own expense. And, if we have to keep sending them back, we stop giving them work.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Exterior includes close up of adress on house, entire front of house, main door, yard from all 4 corners toward the house and down each side [front & back], electric, water, and gas meters, condensing unit, and front & back of rooftop from ground level. Interior of all sheds or outbuildings, pool from all angles, pool equipment, and inside of all trash cans.
> 
> Interior includes lights on, water running, stovetop flame [if gas is on], hot water heater [including controls and fittings], under sink plumbing, forced air units, alarm systems, cabinets and drawers open & closed, sinks, showers, toilet bowls, fireplaces, bedrooms & bedroom closets, living room, dining room, garage & rafters, and any damages or missing items.
> 
> Take photo from both directions up & down the street, as well as street sign on the corner with view of cross street name.
> 
> Depending on the size of the property, I can easily take 300 pics. Our photo guidelines are very strict and cover all the guidelines of all our clients combined. That way nothing's missed and the client has a very good idea of the layout and condition of the property.
> 
> The only time our vendors are sent back is if they ignore the guidelines and they've missed something the client needs to see. When they go back, they do it at their own expense. And, if we have to keep sending them back, we stop giving them work.
> 
> Linda



Good guidelines. If your uploading all of them it has to take forever unless your on a t-1 line. Initial services for Fannie Mae takes me around 45 minutes to upload 2-300 pics. FNMA national i do work for requires 100-150 pics for full initial services and gives me hell once in a while for too many. (takes em forever to audit my pics LOL!) When i do a FNMA through the broker i take NO PICS! Saves me 2-3 hours on a 10 hour job when i don't have to stop and take ACTION shots. Broker normally turns in 20-30 pics on the BPO. Many times i take the photos for them as i am the 1st in on a rekey. 1st couple i did the broker asked "why are you taking so many pics? I only need a couple dozen"


----------



## Guest

Most I ever took at one time was 500+ photos. 

I was about a mill and a half house nearly 7000 S.F.

With a 50K repair bid.......

NNNEVEEEEEEER got approved and work has never been done. Big waste of time.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Good guidelines. If your uploading all of them it has to take forever unless your on a t-1 line. Initial services for Fannie Mae takes me around 45 minutes to upload 2-300 pics. FNMA national i do work for requires 100-150 pics for full initial services and gives me hell once in a while for too many. (takes em forever to audit my pics LOL!) When i do a FNMA through the broker i take NO PICS! Saves me 2-3 hours on a 10 hour job when i don't have to stop and take ACTION shots. Broker normally turns in 20-30 pics on the BPO. Many times i take the photos for them as i am the 1st in on a rekey. 1st couple i did the broker asked "why are you taking so many pics? I only need a couple dozen"




45 mins???????????? My gawd their site must suck!

Every body I work for 300 pics is less than 5 mins.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

The largest house we've taken photos of is over 10,000 sf interior and includes a pool and lots of landscaping.

I think we netted over 800 photos, including securing. A lot of the photos were of the water damage on the first floor. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> 45 mins???????????? My gawd their site must suck!
> 
> Every body I work for 300 pics is less than 5 mins.



4 files. Have to date/time them, PDF them and Type a few notes before clicking send.

Landscape with pics
Wint with pics
Clean with pics
Trash with pics.

All pics pdf'ed. I think the server is overwhelmed as everybody is uploading in the evening..........


----------



## Guest

Just a FYI: my I.S. photos usually go in the lines of front, house #, side, side, back. before, during, after of knob/locks and lockbox. 4 of each room (in, out, floor, ceiling) except bathrooms (those are 3...in, floor, ceiling), wint. pics (before, during, after). meter pics (elect., gas, water) interior debris, exterior debris, int. h.h., ext. h.h. and any misc. bids. and damages pics.

My average photos of a single property are in the 200 range. Give or take on debris, h.h., lawn cuts.

Kodak easyshares are my main camera choice.....even though you gotta flick the lens once in a while when the dust door dont open all the way! You fellow easyshare users know what i'm talkin' about!!


----------



## BPWY

somewherein815 said:


> You fellow easyshare users know what i'm talkin' about!!





Yup, I think thats a weakness of theirs. I've had nearly new undropped cameras not work right that way.
Once they get dropped 6 times all bets are off.


----------



## mtmtnman

somewherein815 said:


> Just a FYI: my I.S. photos usually go in the lines of front, house #, side, side, back. before, during, after of knob/locks and lockbox. 4 of each room (in, out, floor, ceiling) except bathrooms (those are 3...in, floor, ceiling), wint. pics (before, during, after). meter pics (elect., gas, water) interior debris, exterior debris, int. h.h., ext. h.h. and any misc. bids. and damages pics.
> 
> My average photos of a single property are in the 200 range. Give or take on debris, h.h., lawn cuts.
> 
> Kodak easyshares are my main camera choice.....even though you gotta flick the lens once in a while when the dust door dont open all the way! You fellow easyshare users know what i'm talkin' about!!




How many are you finding with Debris? I get less than 30% with any sort of debris. The other 70% usually have a couple paint cans. Most of mine are listed properties though. My initials average 100- 150 pics and that's after i doubled what i was taking 6 months ago. Many are duplicates or overlaps. I swear im going to take more but i never seem to get more that what i quoted above even with many oveerlaps and duplicates. On a PTC i might get 200-250 depending on how many locks. I've never been sent back for more photos cept for Cyprexx wanting a pic of the secure sign from far away. Just had one close up on that order. 

On wints i can usually get the sink and toilet label in one pic. Have NEVER labeled showers or tubs nor had a national question that. I also do only 3 pics of the toilet, pouring anti-freeze in CLEAN toilet and tank and label afterwards. I know some take 6 or 7 of each toilet but why?

Here is what i ask of my subs,
Winterize, 40-50
Lawn, 10-12
snow, 8-10
Initial with wint, 100-150
Initial with lawn, 100-125
PTC 200-250
Loss Drafts 20-30 (anymore and i catch hell!)

_*Same jobs for brokers, 0.0! *_

The biggest issue with massive amounts of photos especially for companies like MCS and 5 Brothers is the hour you spend labeling the photos 1 by one. I have found a shortcut that makes things a LITTLE quicker with 5 Bros and don't do work for MCS anymore due to the PITA they became. With 5 brothers if you miss labeling 1 pic they kick it back. Something as simple as the house # you have to label it_ "house_ _number" _ Pouring Anti-Freeze has to be labeled _"Pouring Anti-Freeze"

_To be honest the more broker work i get the more i move away from the nationals.Just did a dewint today that a Safeguard Contractor did the wint on last month. 2 out of 3 boiler zones where frozen. Broker called safeguard as this property is a short sale and Screwguard wouldn't give her the time of day. Said someone must have de-winted it. BS!!! Water heater was empty and the 1st thing that would fill on a dewint would be the water heater as this boiler system is the water heater and the inlet is 3 feet away from the well tank at the bottom. There contractor SCREWED UP. Montana is a heat on state so it should not have been winterized in the 1st place.........


----------



## Guest

Got a crazy Sub contractor of a m&m HUD company called me today for lawn care ( routine lawn cuts) offered $10 and up to $20 a cut . WTF I could not stopped laughing . Good luck with that.


----------



## Guest

I am glad we started a new thread, 90 percent of the last thread was just a few telling everyone how they are the only ones that did it correctly in thier area, glad that hasn't carried over here....hahahaha whatever

I think I am leaning this year on higher bids for grass cuts unless its a concentrated zipcode, anyone else being proactive on how there going to handle it or going to wait to hear what your getting paid ? less work probably, but better oppurtinity I am hoping to reach out to other interest that earns income then being flat on grass cuts


----------



## Guest

I want the "old days" back

Polaroid pics. $2.00 per picture. 12 pics max. Put them in the mail and we never ever ever had any problems. Did the work per phone approval or a faxed bid and took 12 after pics @ $2.00 per pics again. 

Man I got some film if anyone needs some!!! :thumbup: 

OH yeah the Service Companies supplied the Polaroid Camera too


----------



## Guest

I've been thinking (yes dangerous) but this could help a bunch of us out:whistling

Does anyone have a website and are concerned about SEO rankings?

If so then everyone should give everyone a "good review" and move us contractors up the rankings?

My website is down right now for construction but would be more than willing to give a "thumbs up review:thumbsup:" if anyone needs. 

Maybe this is wrong? 
Any ideas?:blink:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the info on all y'all's photos. It's been something I've struggled with. I primarily have been doing work directly with a mortgage company. I was just told to provide before and after photos...no mention of date/time. I take only about 50-75 depending on the amount of debris, etc. BTW, I haven't done any locks or wints. I have documented however, the shoddy lock work... More than once the lock sets haven't matched the doors, leaving a 1/4" or larger gap. To me, that's a little bush league. 

I've asked if my photos are acceptable and I've been told that they are just fine, even got compliments on the format on which I turn them in.... But, I know that I haven't provided the numbers y'all have.


----------



## Racerx

[ 
*! You fellow easyshare users know what i'm talkin' about!![/quote]*

I've got two EasyShare's that always seemed to work fine...until I needed to take a picture !!..now I rock the Nikon Coolpix :thumbup: 69.00 from Radio Shack (had to leave the job and buy it...Thanks Kodak) came with a card reader/writer and a tripod:clap:,re-chargeable battery and charger.


----------



## Guest

I mow by the county here in Kansas and Missouri . I do pretty good . And with diesel 3.53 a gallon I ready to mow local counties only. I do preservation work all over Missouri and Kansas and it kills me these nationals act like fuel is still .89 cents a gallon. and I should not raise my prices when the property is 150 miles away. GET REAL !!!


----------



## BPWY

IdahoProperty said:


> I am glad we started a new thread, 90 percent of the last thread was just a few telling everyone how they are the only ones that did it correctly in thier area, glad that hasn't carried over here....hahahaha whatever
> 
> I think I am leaning this year on higher bids for grass cuts unless its a concentrated zipcode, anyone else being proactive on how there going to handle it or going to wait to hear what your getting paid ? less work probably, but better oppurtinity I am hoping to reach out to other interest that earns income then being flat on grass cuts






$50 is my min this year. Travel, price of gas/diesel and wages...... I can't do it for less.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> I want the "old days" back
> 
> Polaroid pics. $2.00 per picture. 12 pics max. Put them in the mail and we never ever ever had any problems. Did the work per phone approval or a faxed bid and took 12 after pics @ $2.00 per pics again.
> 
> Man I got some film if anyone needs some!!! :thumbup:
> 
> OH yeah the Service Companies supplied the Polaroid Camera too





You are really starting to show your AGE :laughing: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

I had an employee out at a small UT town the other day doing an initial. Cop shows up and says she has to leave. After being shown the work order the cop responded "I dont care, you still have to leave." 
My employee questioned why since it was a legitimate work order and the cop responded "Because this house belongs to a personal friend of mine and he is a good guy, now get your stuff and get out of his house."
She didn't call me until she was a way down the road. I was pretty hot and wanted his contact info and everything else. She was so rattled she didn't get any of it from him. She told me "he was six and a half feet tall with a gun on each hip and a temper. I wasn't going to press him at all." Then she told me she had asked if he was going to haul her to jail and if she could get a burger first.
In several years of doing this I have had several visits with the cops and never had one that didn't calm right down after seeing the work order.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> I've been thinking (yes dangerous) but this could help a bunch of us out:whistling
> 
> Does anyone have a website and are concerned about SEO rankings?
> 
> If so then everyone should give everyone a "good review" and move us contractors up the rankings?
> 
> My website is down right now for construction but would be more than willing to give a "thumbs up review:thumbsup:" if anyone needs.
> 
> Maybe this is wrong?
> Any ideas?:blink:




So how do we do this?



When I search Lawncare Cheyenne my site doesn't even show on the first page. 

When I search by my biz name it comes up within a nano second.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

We haven't seen a cop in years, unless we we're filing a police report for vandalism. Back when I started, we did a lot of presale properties, tho. That's when the cops would show up.

Sorry about your girl. No doubt this was an experience for her. He does need to be reported, tho. He's keeping her from doing her job and, if it's not done, the listing agent/broker are going to throw a fit about delaying the showing of it.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> I had an employee out at a small UT town the other day doing an initial. Cop shows up and says she has to leave. After being shown the work order the cop responded "I dont care, you still have to leave."
> My employee questioned why since it was a legitimate work order and the cop responded "Because this house belongs to a personal friend of mine and he is a good guy, now get your stuff and get out of his house."
> She didn't call me until she was a way down the road. I was pretty hot and wanted his contact info and everything else. She was so rattled she didn't get any of it from him. She told me "he was six and a half feet tall with a gun on each hip and a temper. I wasn't going to press him at all." Then she told me she had asked if he was going to haul her to jail and if she could get a burger first.
> In several years of doing this I have had several visits with the cops and never had one that didn't calm right down after seeing the work order.



I can top that. I had a work order on a cops house! Got run off by him once as he said he was staying there. (nothing in the house at all) I dropped the area shortly after and a friend of mine took it up. He got the same house the next month and got ran off again! After that he turned it in as occupied every time! House is still sitting. BPWY should remember this one from the regional out of SLC.............


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> I had an employee out at a small UT town the other day doing an initial. Cop shows up and says she has to leave. After being shown the work order the cop responded "I dont care, you still have to leave."
> My employee questioned why since it was a legitimate work order and the cop responded "Because this house belongs to a personal friend of mine and he is a good guy, now get your stuff and get out of his house."
> She didn't call me until she was a way down the road. I was pretty hot and wanted his contact info and everything else. She was so rattled she didn't get any of it from him. She told me "he was six and a half feet tall with a gun on each hip and a temper. I wasn't going to press him at all." Then she told me she had asked if he was going to haul her to jail and if she could get a burger first.
> In several years of doing this I have had several visits with the cops and never had one that didn't calm right down after seeing the work order.








Say it isn't so, a fuzz abusing his power.
Normally yes they leave you alone with a work order. But this was his good
buddy's house. The rules are changed.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> BPWY should remember this one from the regional out of SLC.............







The one thats almost bankrupt?


----------



## Guest

EZ Land said:


> Thanks for all the info on all y'all's photos. It's been something I've struggled with. I primarily have been doing work directly with a mortgage company. I was just told to provide before and after photos...no mention of date/time. I take only about 50-75 depending on the amount of debris, etc. BTW, I haven't done any locks or wints. I have documented however, the shoddy lock work... More than once the lock sets haven't matched the doors, leaving a 1/4" or larger gap. To me, that's a little bush league.
> 
> I've asked if my photos are acceptable and I've been told that they are just fine, even got compliments on the format on which I turn them in.... But, I know that I haven't provided the numbers y'all have.


If they're happy with what you currently provide there is no need to provide any additional.

As a Sonar Tech once told our Commanding Officer, (US Naval Submarine Force) the Captain of the Sub we were on, and I quote " Sir, If the minimum wasn't good enough, it wouldn't be the minimum." We were taking a physical rediness test and he stopped doing set ups when he reached the required amount based on his age. The Captain had asked him why he stopped when it looked like he could have kept going easily. Me and the other guys thought it was pretty funny:w00t:. The Captain not so much.......:furious:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> The one thats almost bankrupt?



Yup! Couldn't happen to a nicer turd!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Yup! Couldn't happen to a nicer turd!!








Maybe he'll learn........... what goes around..... comes around.


----------



## Guest

I did an eviction a few months ago on a police man . His wife was in shock said he paid all the bills and handled the money. I found several gambling cards in trash out$$$!!! Guess he decided to go to local casinos instead . The attending deputy knew the occupant. I have never had problems from police or deputies in any of my areas.


----------



## Cooper2001

I was changing locks on a house when the police came in through the garage door and asked what I was doing. I told him well I have a drill, some locks, and a camera....I'm baking an apple pie what does it look like I'm doing. He told me to stop being a smart a$$ to which I replied I thought it was quite obvious what I was doing. I went to the truck to get the work order and found another officer waiting around the corner with his hand on his gun. They both told me the neighbors had called and said someone was walking around the exterior of the house taking photos and it looked supsicious. What ever happened to common sense?


----------



## Guest

Cooper2001 said:


> I told him well I have a drill, some locks, and a camera....I'm baking an apple pie what does it look like I'm doing.


Not the way I would have answered the officer. Any time I run into that situation, I treat them with respect. Show them the W/O and they are on their way. That could have turned it into a hour long visit from police if they treated you like you just treated them. 

One thing you need to realize is that maybe the neighbors around this house have never seen an initial service done on a house before. I know if I didn't know any better and I seen a guy taking pictures and drilling into a door I think I'd be calling the cops too.


----------



## BPWY

I've heard it from a couple of other sources and have found it to be true in my experience.


Look professional, drive a some what clean truck with your company name on the side.
Cuts down on the hassle from the cops.
I realize that this time of year its pretty hard to keep a clean truck. But don't have the salt and road grime be an inch thick. Wash a layer off once in a while.


The neighbors know these houses are vacant and if they see some one show up that looks shady they will be calling the po po. A truck with a company name on it looks a lot less suspicious than some one showing up on a bicycle and crawling thru a window.


----------



## Guest

It's not the cops I worry about, it's the locals/neighbors that start gathering during a trash out in a "not so nice" area of town wanting to know what we're doing taking their homeboys stuff. There are some areas you need to call the police first to be escorted to the property. 
This can be a dangerous job sometimes if your not aware of your surroundings. Did a wint at the end of a dead end street, lots of activity around the house with a full blown domestic violence situation going on across the street. Worked as fast as possible to exit the area PDQ


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> It's not the cops I worry about, it's the locals/neighbors that start gathering during a trash out in a "not so nice" area of town wanting to know what we're doing taking their homeboys stuff. There are some areas you need to call the police first to be escorted to the property.
> This can be a dangerous job sometimes if your not aware of your surroundings. Did a wint at the end of a dead end street, lots of activity around the house with a full blown domestic violence situation going on across the street. Worked as fast as possible to exit the area PDQ


I hear you there...lol

I watched a woman beat the piss out of her MAN from the front of the house, all the way thru and out the back into the alley. I was literally the next house over. A row house at that.

I also was putting on a security door in a not so pleasant hood. I heard a noise that sounded like a gun shot, a couple of minutes later the Five O was all over the place. Funny thing was that the guy got shot in the ARSE:laughing:, drug deal gone wrong...lol, the police handcuffed him and put him on a stretcher to be hauled off. I don't doubt he was out on bail before the bleeding stopped.:furious:

I immediately told my rep for the company I was doing the work for that my price skyrockets for me to go in that area anymore..........


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> I had an employee out at a small UT town the other day doing an initial. Cop shows up and says she has to leave. After being shown the work order the cop responded "I dont care, you still have to leave."
> My employee questioned why since it was a legitimate work order and the cop responded "Because this house belongs to a personal friend of mine and he is a good guy, now get your stuff and get out of his house."
> She didn't call me until she was a way down the road. I was pretty hot and wanted his contact info and everything else. She was so rattled she didn't get any of it from him. She told me "he was six and a half feet tall with a gun on each hip and a temper. I wasn't going to press him at all." Then she told me she had asked if he was going to haul her to jail and if she could get a burger first.
> In several years of doing this I have had several visits with the cops and never had one that didn't calm right down after seeing the work order.


I'm glad she doesn't have my temper. When they start off acting like that I return the favor. :furious: I'd have told him that is his friend paid his bills I wouldn't be there doing the job I was legally directed to do. Then I'd either be in jail or buried somewhere in a field on the edge of town. :sad:


----------



## JenkinsHB

We have the cops called on us about once a week. The cops in St Paul are all up on the terminology ... ask us for our work order, ask if we're doing a lock change and wint, etc. We secured a house in Milwaukee last summer that the police were using to bust drug dealers. After we entered the house we had cops come out of no-where with their guns drawn.


----------



## brm1109

A while ago I went to do an initial secure and winterization in a high end neighborhood.
As I was getting out of my truck I had a drill and screwdriver in my hand and I saw a detective car parked a couple of doors away and he was watching me. I had my pickup without my company name instead of my regular truck.
As soon as I saw him on the radio, I walked up to him with the work order in my hand and said why I was there.
He laughed and said "good, save us the time". I am sure he was calling for backup. lol


----------



## Guest

*angel property preservation*

Has anybody ever worked for or know anything about angel property preservation out of Detroit??? Thanks in advance


----------



## APlusPPGroup

chicagoguy said:


> Has anybody ever worked for or know anything about angel property preservation out of Detroit??? Thanks in advance


Sorry, never heard of them.

Linda


----------



## Guest

chicagoguy said:


> Has anybody ever worked for or know anything about angel property preservation out of Detroit??? Thanks in advance


 
I've never heard of them either.

How bout *PK management* out of Florida? Got an unsolicited email from them today asking for a price list?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

barefootlc said:


> I've never heard of them either.
> 
> How bout *PK management* out of Florida? Got an unsolicited email from them today asking for a price list?


Haven't heard of PK Management. Make sure it's not another vendor that's asking for the price list. You'd be surprised at how sneaky your competitors can be.

Linda


----------



## Guest

LOL Linda...

They provided a link to their website in the email. Just sounds wierd to be contacting me out of the blue....

Good morning - 
We are a US Government/Department of Housing and Urban Development Field Service Manager in search of a vendor company to provide us with the following type of services: 
*PROPERTY PRESERVATION SPECIALISTS -* 
*Lock Changes (Commercial and Residential)* 
*Visual Inspections* 
*Trash Out* 
*Initial Cleaning Services* 
*Secure Pool/Spa* 
*Repair - Windows, Doors, etc.* 
*Debris Removal* 
Serving primarily US Government owned single family residences throughout the United States, we are sourcing for a vendor in your area that can provide multiple services including those listed above. If you are interested in working with us, please respond to the e-mail below with your coverage areas and fees for services. We also have a website www.pkmg.net with a vendor registration form and questionnaire for your review.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

They sound like a HUD vendor who wants to sub HUD work to you. Normally, these companies will send YOU a price list, not ask for one from you.

Maybe they're tired of being laughed at and want to use yours to present to their client or see if yours is close enough to theirs that a slightly lesser amount has the potential to be acceptable to you.

It would be nice to find out what their angle is............ if there is one.

Linda


----------



## JenkinsHB

barefootlc said:


> LOL Linda...
> 
> They provided a link to their website in the email. Just sounds wierd to be contacting me out of the blue....
> 
> Good morning -
> We are a US Government/Department of Housing and Urban Development Field Service Manager in search of a vendor company to provide us with the following type of services:
> *PROPERTY PRESERVATION SPECIALISTS -*
> *Lock Changes (Commercial and Residential)*
> *Visual Inspections*
> *Trash Out*
> *Initial Cleaning Services*
> *Secure Pool/Spa*
> *Repair - Windows, Doors, etc.*
> *Debris Removal*
> Serving primarily US Government owned single family residences throughout the United States, we are sourcing for a vendor in your area that can provide multiple services including those listed above. If you are interested in working with us, please respond to the e-mail below with your coverage areas and fees for services. We also have a website www.pkmg.net with a vendor registration form and questionnaire for your review.


Look at their client page. They work for AMS and MM mortgage co. I'm sure they're willing to pay you top dollar.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

JenkinsHB said:


> Look at their client page. They work for AMS and MM mortgage co. I'm sure they're willing to pay you top dollar.


M&M absolutely does NOT pay top dollar and I recently had a huge blow out with them last month over invoices that were due a year ago! 

They tried to wriggle out of a bunch of invoices. Then they "Fedex-ed" the check for what they WANTED to pay. It never arrived, so they stopped and re-issued, then they re-issued the same check a third time because the 2nd "Fedex" didn't arrive either. 

The balance I argued with them over arrived in my mailbox before ANY of the checks and was sent by regular mail the same day as the first Fedex. George is nothing but a schuyster and Adrianna loyally backs him up.

They used to be good people to work with and I've recommended them in the past. They've gone totally downhill as far as how they treat their vendors and are VERY argumentive over the phone. I wouldn't recommend them to the lowest vendor in the world.

Linda


----------



## Guest

LOL Jenkins...I didn't notice that.

They ask for a check for 25.00 to be sent with completed vendor app for background check. I have never done that :no:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Just thought I'd throw this out there, in case anyone needs to describe an ultra-nasty property to someone with just a single photo.:w00t:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Well, that didn't work. I didn't realize it was the wrong image type. Here it is, hopefully, in the correct format.

Linda


----------



## oteroproperties

barefootlc said:


> I've never heard of them either.
> 
> How bout PK management out of Florida? Got an unsolicited email from them today asking for a price list?


RUN, ill elaborate later.


----------



## Guest

Cooper2001 said:


> I was changing locks on a house when the police came in through the garage door and asked what I was doing. I told him well I have a drill, some locks, and a camera....I'm baking an apple pie what does it look like I'm doing. He told me to stop being a smart a$$ to which I replied I thought it was quite obvious what I was doing. I went to the truck to get the work order and found another officer waiting around the corner with his hand on his gun. They both told me the neighbors had called and said someone was walking around the exterior of the house taking photos and it looked supsicious. What ever happened to common sense?



I think common sense is not smarting off to a police officer. What are u 12?


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> They sound like a HUD vendor who wants to sub HUD work to you. Normally, these companies will send YOU a price list, not ask for one from you.
> 
> Maybe they're tired of being laughed at and want to use yours to present to their client or see if yours is close enough to theirs that a slightly lesser amount has the potential to be acceptable to you.
> 
> It would be nice to find out what their angle is............ if there is one.
> 
> Linda



actually I've been getting more and more companies asking me what i charge AND if i fall with in their limits they'll send me work.....i ignore those companies because to me it seems like their embarrassed of their price sheets and that never spells profits for me.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> LOL Jenkins...I didn't notice that.
> 
> They ask for a check for 25.00 to be sent with completed vendor app for background check. I have never done that :no:





red flag !!! SCAM ..... red flag !!!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Maybe he'll learn........... what goes around..... comes around.


Is this S****** Feild services or Home services?


----------



## Guest

somewherein815 said:


> Not the way I would have answered the officer. Any time I run into that situation, I treat them with respect. Show them the W/O and they are on their way. That could have turned it into a hour long visit from police if they treated you like you just treated them.
> 
> One thing you need to realize is that maybe the neighbors around this house have never seen an initial service done on a house before. I know if I didn't know any better and I seen a guy taking pictures and drilling into a door I think I'd be calling the cops too.


 
I whole heartedly second this. 

The cops have a necessary and terrible job to do and don't get half the respect/thanks/pay they deserve. I am pretty thankful for how they operate. Spending a few years in the Philippines really changed my veiw of cops. 
Had a pretty good call with an officer today. Evidently a 12 yr old neighbor kid decided to park mom's car in a house we winterized a couple of weeks ago. :thumbup:
The cops have been a pretty decent source of work too. They are in charge of getting the nusance properties cleaned up. We do a few trashouts and clean ups for them each year. A couple cops I have gotten to be friends with don't have any problem about writing citations for properties, citations which the bank must get cured...:whistling


----------



## Guest

Have a question, have any of you in the property preservation business ever asked for a certificate of salvage for a property? We have one that is loaded from top to bottom were estimating over 200 cyd with rotting food, three refrigerators full of rotting food, rat feces, raw food, well you get the idea. It is all mixed in with clothing, hazards, and personals. We were asked to give a bid to clean out. It will require us to dispose of contaminated personal property. We have done bio-hazards and have had the salvage certificate issued. This allows us to toss things and not get in trouble. Just wondering.


----------



## oteroproperties

barefootlc said:


> I've never heard of them either.
> 
> How bout *PK management* out of Florida? Got an unsolicited email from them today asking for a price list?


I made the mistake of trying them out after they contacted me out of the blue with this hurry up attitude. they expidited all paper work and paid for the BC, next day i had 10 work orders, prices were ridiculous, but that is not the worst of it. they had people go in after us to test out the systems and one guy made a mess in a property trying to get to the water heater. they tried to send me back saying we did not clean correctly. i didnt even entertain the issue. i just told them not to send me anything else and never invoiced them for the jobs we did. 

couple weeks passed and i got a call from a contractor saying they didnt understand the order. I asked who they were and what they were talking about and they said they are working for PK and my company letter head was on the paperwork. 

I called PK and handled that quick, but a couple more weeks past and i got a call from a Pedro (who i later found out was the owner) asking if we could work something out. He said they could up their prices if could expand my coverage area. In a moment of weakness i agreed and sent him a price sheet i could deal with......Havent heard from them since. 

In the interest of fairness, some people have the same types of issues with Safeguard with whom i have a long and prosperous relationship with so anythings possible, but id be careful if for no other reason the prices.


----------



## Guest

shipp said:


> I second that I am ready for winter to be over !!!! Bring on those grass cuts


 
Do they ever stop oh wait winter never gets here:w00t:


----------



## BPWY

What about "aim field solutions"?

Got a recruiting email from them today. 
They want E&O which I don't have. If they are a stickler on 
it then I won't be workin for them.


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> Is this S****** Feild services or Home services?








Yeah, you're on the right track here.


----------



## Guest

Rich51 said:


> Have a question, have any of you in the property preservation business ever asked for a certificate of salvage for a property? We have one that is loaded from top to bottom were estimating over 200 cyd with rotting food, three refrigerators full of rotting food, rat feces, raw food, well you get the idea. It is all mixed in with clothing, hazards, and personals. We were asked to give a bid to clean out. It will require us to dispose of contaminated personal property. We have done bio-hazards and have had the salvage certificate issued. This allows us to toss things and not get in trouble. Just wondering.


Rich, 
Most States do have these certificates but hardly ever used till it comes a "legal issue". In MN its called Certificate of Abandonement, in Iowa it called Certificate of Personal Salvage...

Just requested 1 today in MN that the Personal Property Notice has expired but the address was used for a Work Comp Rehabilitation Center (private residence) and there is 15 TALL file cabinets with Personal Medical Records. Bank wants it pitched and I said without the Certificate and Proper Disposal they will be sure to be on the NEWS

Watch for this on Jenkins:thumbsup: None of us need to be on Fox 9 :whistling
I don't want it and bid it HIGH HIGH HIGH:notworthy


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> If they're happy with what you currently provide there is no need to provide any additional.
> 
> As a Sonar Tech once told our Commanding Officer, (US Naval Submarine Force) the Captain of the Sub we were on, and I quote " Sir, If the minimum wasn't good enough, it wouldn't be the minimum." We were taking a physical rediness test and he stopped doing set ups when he reached the required amount based on his age. The Captain had asked him why he stopped when it looked like he could have kept going easily. Me and the other guys thought it was pretty funny:w00t:. The Captain not so much.......:furious:


Dream,

What boat were you on. I served in the Submarine force myself.


----------



## Guest

Josh.08 said:


> Dream,
> 
> What boat were you on. I served in the Submarine force myself.


The Rickover....Out of Norfolk


----------



## Guest

*awsome*



DreamWeaver said:


> The Rickover....Out of Norfolk


I served on the Montpelier out of Norfolk as well. Out of the Navy and still in the area.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> It must vary by vendor...we are getting minimum 45. We bid on anything over an acre. 45 is still low for acre, but thus far on 25 recurring mows, only one has been 1 acre for 45, all others are either half acre or less for 45, or over 1 acre and we are bidding.
> 
> they do annoy me with trying to talk us down on all bids. But, I stand my ground and they end up approving for my price.


Yea, it must vary by vendor. I have never done a acre for anything less than $75. That is for a re-cut. Way more on a initial cut for a acre. Crazy how we are all doing work for the same national and all have different prices.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I'm looking for a new camera that will date stamp without using external software.
> 
> My camera, a HP Photosmart M44, is on its last legs which, after 3+ years is pretty good, considering I only paid $100 and its been dropped countless times. I definitely got my money's worth.
> 
> I'd like to see what everyone else is using but I want to buy locally, not online or through e-bay.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? What model do you use and where did you buy it?
> 
> Linda


 
The only camera we use is Nixon. I am pretty sure no matter what model you use they all have date/time stamo option. Really good picture quality also. Sams club is a really good place to buy electronics.


----------



## Guest

Where was the cheapest place to get those PIA Electronic locks?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

DreamWeaver said:


> Where was the cheapest place to get those PIA Electronic locks?


If it's a job for Altisource:

Anaconda Universal Products, Inc 
709 East Cochran Street, Unit B
Simi Valley, CA 93065
Main Office: 805-579-9292 (M-F 9am-6pm PST)
http://www.anacondatools.com

Linda


----------



## Guest

Anyone secured an above ground pool with cage/legs per hud?
We have done lots of ingrounds, with purchased cover and with cage, but this is the first above ground we have come across. I know with ingrounds, it was hard to find 20 ft boards to go across...would think it would be much harder/expensive to find boards to clear diameter of 24 ft above ground. 
Trying to bid it...any help/tips?


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Anyone secured an above ground pool with cage/legs per hud?
> We have done lots of ingrounds, with purchased cover and with cage, but this is the first above ground we have come across. I know with ingrounds, it was hard to find 20 ft boards to go across...would think it would be much harder/expensive to find boards to clear diameter of 24 ft above ground.
> Trying to bid it...any help/tips?


Where did you find the 20 ft. boards?


----------



## Guest

we had to have them ordered.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Menards carries 2x6's up to 24' long in the lumberyard where we are. But I don't think they have stores down there.


----------



## Guest

does anyone have instructions for building one?
I have the drawing for building the inground one.

Never heard of Menard, must not be around here...


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> does anyone have instructions for building one?
> I have the drawing for building the inground one.
> 
> Never heard of Menard, must not be around here...


I researched it a while back. If I remember correctly, there's a HUD guidelines publication which has the specs for building a pool cage. Someone was selling the HUD sheet for $5.95. I couldn't find anything like that on HUD's website. Go figure.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Straight from the 2010 HUD Guidelines:


Above Ground Pools: If the above ground pool is in good condition (i.e., built-up with decking or other infrastructure that provides value and will support a pool cover), secure it with a cover that prevents entry, either deliberate or accidental. Above ground pools in poor condition or those that cannot be secured shall be removed. When an above ground pool is removed, remediate any depression in the ground that might constitute a hazard.

There's not really any specs on how to secure it, like the specs they've included in previous versions of the mortgagee letter.


----------



## Guest

The HD on Platts(something ) road in Greenville will order 2"x6"'s up to 26' if you tell them that you can use 100 at a time. If u go there buy a slawdog for me if they still have the stand out front:thumbup:

I have never built a wire cover on a above ground pool unless there is a wrap around d deck. Removed many.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> The HD on Platts(something ) road in Greenville will order 2"x6"'s up to 26' if you tell them that you can use 100 at a time. If u go there buy a slawdog for me if they still have the stand out front:thumbup:
> 
> I have never built a wire cover on a above ground pool unless there is a wrap around d deck. Removed many.








I've never had to secure a pool.

In fact only once house that I've ever been to has had a pool. 
In the 5 yrs I've been doing this.
The season is just too short for exterior pools here.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> does anyone have instructions for building one?
> I have the drawing for building the inground one.
> 
> Never heard of Menard, must not be around here...


I can email it to you. Pm me your email.


----------



## BPWY

Sterling Field Services.................... any body heard of em? worked for them?
How well do they pay? how long do they take to pay?

Thanks






Speaking of Sterling...... In the last couple weeks I've started seeing companies advertising on Craigslist again.
Its been probably 6 months since I've seen that in this area.


----------



## Guest

Hi, this is my first time posting anything to this site. However, I was reading all the posts on the previous thread. 

I want to introduce myself a little. We do REO work, Brokers and a National in Northeast Pennsylvania. We started in 2004 by accident. The brokers in our area couldn't get anybody to do anything. So we started doing it, and we are still here. LOL...

One of the National's is pushing for us to switch from using a digital to a smartphone. Worried about them monitoring us all day long. Such as where we are at all times (GEO track). Anybody have any feedback about this?


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting anything to this site. However, I was reading all the posts on the previous thread.
> 
> I want to introduce myself a little. We do REO work, Brokers and a National in Northeast Pennsylvania. We started in 2004 by accident. The brokers in our area couldn't get anybody to do anything. So we started doing it, and we are still here. LOL...
> 
> One of the National's is pushing for us to switch from using a digital to a smartphone. Worried about them monitoring us all day long. Such as where we are at all times (GEO track). Anybody have any feedback about this?







This would be FAFS?


----------



## mtmtnman

Are you really an independent contractor????? Seems as though this law-firm don't think so!!!

*
**Class Action Allegations: This case arises out of the mis-classification of employees as independent contractors, and the resulting failure to comply with the Labor Code, by defendants Madrissa Group, LLC doing business as Cal State Inspections, First American Corelogic, Inc. and/or First American Financial Corporation, and Mortgage Contracting Services, LLC, who are the employers of persons who perform home inspection services. By treating inspectors as independent contractors instead of employees, Madrissa, First American and MCS fail to *


*pay inspectors minimum wages owed *
*pay inspectors overtime wages owed *
*provide inspectors meal periods *
*pay inspectors additional pay for missed meal periods *
*provide inspectors with itemized wage statements *
*reimburse inspectors for business related mileage expenses. *
Pass this on to EVERYONE in this business you know! This is the straw that could break the Nationals back and force them to classify us correctly and pay accordingly!


http://deskinlawfirm.com/first_amer...nd_mortgage_contracting_services_class_action


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Are you really an independent contractor????? Seems as though this law-firm don't think so!!!
> 
> 
> *Class Action Allegations: This case arises out of the mis-classification of employees as independent contractors, and the resulting failure to comply with the Labor Code, by defendants Madrissa Group, LLC doing business as Cal State Inspections, First American Corelogic, Inc. and/or First American Financial Corporation, and Mortgage Contracting Services, LLC, who are the employers of persons who perform home inspection services. By treating inspectors as independent contractors instead of employees, Madrissa, First American and MCS fail to *
> 
> 
> *pay inspectors minimum wages owed *
> *pay inspectors overtime wages owed *
> *provide inspectors meal periods *
> *pay inspectors additional pay for missed meal periods *
> *provide inspectors with itemized wage statements *
> *reimburse inspectors for business related mileage expenses. *
> Pass this on to EVERYONE in this business you know! This is the straw that could break the Nationals back and force them to classify us correctly and pay accordingly!
> 
> 
> http://deskinlawfirm.com/first_amer...nd_mortgage_contracting_services_class_action


 
:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:thumbup::notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Guest

How do you find this stuff Matt?
Seems I barely have time to glance at this forum each evening after uploading WO results. Let alone go searching for other things. Either way, thanks for the info & link!

So does this mean that if I have completed work for companies that contracted to these named companies, I might have a case?




mtmtnman said:


> Are you really an independent contractor????? Seems as though this law-firm don't think so!!!
> 
> 
> *Class Action Allegations: . . .*


----------



## mtmtnman

PropPresPro said:


> How do you find this stuff Matt?
> Seems I barely have time to glance at this forum each evening after uploading WO results. Let alone go searching for other things. Either way, thanks for the info & link!
> 
> So does this mean that if I have completed work for companies that contracted to these named companies, I might have a case?



I have been getting phone calls all night from the e-mail contacts i have sent this too. They are ALL calling in tomorrow morning. This is HUGE! Think Chargbacks, Mileage, Davis Bacon Wages, Overtime Ect. Ect. Ect!!!


----------



## BPWY

PropPresPro said:


> How do you find this stuff Matt?





In time you'll learn that he has mad skillz. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> The HD on Platts(something ) road in Greenville will order 2"x6"'s up to 26' if you tell them that you can use 100 at a time. If u go there buy a slawdog for me if they still have the stand out front:thumbup:
> 
> I have never built a wire cover on a above ground pool unless there is a wrap around d deck. Removed many.


 
Ha..my daddy eats there once a week!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Are you really an independent contractor????? Seems as though this law-firm don't think so!!!
> 
> 
> *Class Action Allegations: This case arises out of the mis-classification of employees as independent contractors, and the resulting failure to comply with the Labor Code, by defendants Madrissa Group, LLC doing business as Cal State Inspections, First American Corelogic, Inc. and/or First American Financial Corporation, and Mortgage Contracting Services, LLC, who are the employers of persons who perform home inspection services. By treating inspectors as independent contractors instead of employees, Madrissa, First American and MCS fail to *
> 
> 
> *pay inspectors minimum wages owed *
> *pay inspectors overtime wages owed *
> *provide inspectors meal periods *
> *pay inspectors additional pay for missed meal periods *
> *provide inspectors with itemized wage statements *
> *reimburse inspectors for business related mileage expenses. *
> Pass this on to EVERYONE in this business you know! This is the straw that could break the Nationals back and force them to classify us correctly and pay accordingly!
> 
> 
> http://deskinlawfirm.com/first_amer...nd_mortgage_contracting_services_class_action


Don't hold your breath waiting on that to happen. As a certified residential real estate appraiser, I can tell you that we've been battling with "national" Appraisal Management Companies (AMCs) encroaching on our territory for years. AMCs work the same way (exactly) as the nationals --- in some cases (First American), they are one and the same. We've often fantasized about hitting them with the independent contractor/employee argument. Believe me, their lawyers know how to get them right up to the legal line without crossing it.

Five years ago, on a standard appraisal, I made $375 per (collected at the door) and enjoyed years of mutual respect with the clients I had cultivated. Today, AMCs have 80%+ of the residential appraisal business and pay $175 to appraisers. But now the appraisal research and reporting process takes twice as long and the appraiser is open to way more liability. AMCs insist on unreasonable turn-around times, send back stupid "corrections" and decide when they'll get around to paying. The appraiser's expenses have remained the same, with AMCs contributing and providing nothing in the way of supplies, software, liability insurance, etc.

The dirty little secret is that in many cases, the banks own the AMC --- and it wouldn't surprise me if that's true in the case of some of the PP nationals. They always find a way to keep the money in-house and make huge profits off the backs of the little guy. And they have the clout, the big-time lawyers and the lobbyists in Washington, so the laws that apply to the rest of us will not be applied to them.

With the stroke of a pen (involving Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac), a huge lion's share of the independent appraisal business was wiped away and handed on a silver platter to AMCs. If the Fannie/Home Depot rumors are true, it looks like the same thing is about to happen to independent PP contractors.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I have been getting phone calls all night from the e-mail contacts i have sent this too. They are ALL calling in tomorrow morning. This is HUGE! Think Chargbacks, Mileage, Davis Bacon Wages, Overtime Ect. Ect. Ect!!!


Keep dreaming. It'll never happen --- been there, done that! :furious:

That said, there's nothing that would make me happier than to have to come back on this forum and apologize to you in ALL CAPS. :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Keep dreaming. It'll never happen --- been there, done that! :furious:
> 
> That said, there's nothing that would make me happier than to have to come back on this forum and apologize to you in ALL CAPS. :laughing:



More power in numbers. The more people that jump on board the harder it will be for a judge to look the other way. I as a general contractor CANNOT get away with what these Nationals are doing..............................:furious::furious:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> More power in numbers. The more people that jump on board the harder it will be for a judge to look the other way. I as a general contractor CANNOT get away with what these Nationals are doing..............................:furious::furious:


Tell me where to sign up. For that matter, tell the law firm they've got another class (tens of thousands of independent fee appraisers) ready to sign on with the same complaints against AMCs. :clap:


----------



## Guest

I posted the link to the lawyers' website at appraisersforum.com - it will be interesting to see what kind of response it gets. Believe me, appraisers *HATE* AMCs (nationals). :furious:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I doubt very seriously that they will win the case, regardless of how many people join the suit or file complaints.

*Independent Contractor or Employee?*

http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=99921,00.html

You own your own business, provide your own equipment, provide services on your own timeline [even though you have a due date] and do not have an exclusive relationship with any client in particular.

Most of us sign contracts to "provide services for a fee". That will automatically exclude you from being an employee.

Now, if you're using materials and equipment provided by the client, telephones provided by the client, and/or a desk in their office, you can argue the point.

We all enjoy being self-employed but it also means we are independent contractors. We can't have it both ways.

Linda


----------



## ARPPP

Altisource Deadbolt

Does anyone in or near Chicago have one of these I can buy off of you or replace next Thursday. I am out of them and need one quickly.

Thanks,
Annette Rogers
AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


----------



## Guest

Is anyone using the Marshall and Swift RCX Software? 

I just got told this is the software BAC is using for construstion type estimates. Based on the approval I just got for a roofing job it is realistic for what I would charge a regular consumer...

Meaning that after having a discount pulled off the price I would get enough to cover materials and gas to drive out to the job. I might buy the software just so I can use it for other construction jobs and to figure out how to make the BAC bids I submit as high as profitable possible.


----------



## JenkinsHB

marshal and swift is what HUD is using.


----------



## Guest

Marshall & Swift Cost Estimating is the software a large proportion of appraisers use to develop the Cost Approach to valuing real estate improvements. I've used it for 10 years. Solid company --- they're not going anywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Did anyone call the attorneys office today? I did and apparently a lot of others are too

I think we may all be wrong....I now think they will win. Call Sam (attorney) and asked him all kinds of questions. The lawyers behind this are of National promenance. 

As far as US (you and I) contractors signing contracts that "make us independent contractors" don't hold water since (as I was told by .....) the contracts also state "the contract will evolve to meet and follow federal, state, county, city and local ordinance which makes the contract amend to the law.....if it is determined that they broke federal labor laws than the contract would automatically make them abide by the law......

Now I need to say this "I am not a lawyer but this is how I interpret how it would work" 

I was also told that anyone can call and discuss AND this does not apply to only the inspectors but to the contractors as well. If you don't want to call then just fill out the form on the contact page and they will contact. 

The choice is yours. *I did it to find information and won't say if I agree with this but I sure understand why:thumbsup:*

*SCARY:shutup:*


----------



## Guest

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Marshall & Swift Cost Estimating is the software a large proportion of appraisers use to develop the Cost Approach to valuing real estate improvements. I've used it for 10 years. Solid company --- they're not going anywhere. :thumbup:


I hate MSB. We use them for replacement cost estimators in the Insurance Industry and they are extremely high on pricing. 

House just built for $225,000 and MSB Estimator comes in at $400,000 to build so this makes the homeowner have to "overpay" for homeowners insurance. 

Do you find that in appraisals for real estate comps that MSB is "within line" or grossly overvalued on property values?

For those that don't know MSB (Marshall Swift Boeckh Estimators)


----------



## Guest

Take a look at www.costestimator.com if you want a decent inexpensive program that is paid on a monthly basis, this will get you right in the ball park with all of the more expensive programs like exactamate, bluebook, and MSB. Its good for PP work. If you do mold, biohazards or hazardous material then go with one of the others we use bluebook, but have been looking at exactamate. You can try costestimator free for 30 days


----------



## Guest

Regarding the employee, independent contractor thing. I refused to provide a second bid to a company as I could not do it with in their perimeters, when they come back and try to tell you that if you dont provide a bid they are going to back charge you for the work when its completed by another contractor, I think that definitely crosses the line.


----------



## mtmtnman

Rich51 said:


> Regarding the employee, independent contractor thing. I refused to provide a second bid to a company as I could not do it with in their perimeters, when they come back and try to tell you that if you dont provide a bid they are going to back charge you for the work when its completed by another contractor, I think that definitely crosses the line.



THAT is just one thing that's a red flag in my book........


----------



## brm1109

*Date stamp*

Sorry folks,
I know that somewhere in this forum is the info for the date stamping program for photos that can be uploaded. I just can't find it.
Please tell me the name of it and where to get it.
Thank you


----------



## BPWY

Faststone photo resizer.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I hate MSB. We use them for replacement cost estimators in the Insurance Industry and they are extremely high on pricing.
> 
> Do you find that in appraisals for real estate comps that MSB is "within line" or grossly overvalued on property values?
> 
> For those that don't know MSB (Marshall Swift Boeckh Estimators)


I agree that M&S is expensive.

I have never used Marshall and Swift in appraisals for anything other than replacement cost estimating and development of the Cost Approach to value (basically, cost to build + cost of lot less depreciation on improvements). If they make anything dealing with comparable sales, I've never heard of it. Then again, I haven't done an appraisal in almost a year.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Rich51 said:


> Regarding the employee, independent contractor thing. I refused to provide a second bid to a company as I could not do it with in their perimeters, when they come back and try to tell you that if you dont provide a bid they are going to back charge you for the work when its completed by another contractor, I think that definitely crosses the line.


Rich ~

Just like clients are not obligated to provide you with work, you are not obligated to provide bids or services. Just because you signed an agreement with them, it doesn't mean you have to do anything and everything they request of you. 

Clients who impose penalties [chargebacks] on a service provider for not bidding or taking a job is illegal............. unless you have made a prior and specific commitment to that particular job. Even then, it has to be equitable for both parties or any prior agreement becomes invalid.

Once the client / vendor relationship becomes an obligation to either party, it's time to reconsider the direction it's going [or has gone] and take pro-active steps to either remedy the issues and get back on level ground or terminate the relationship.

If a client becomes threatening, it's time to collect what you're legitimately owed and move on. 

EMPLOYEES work under duress. INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS don't.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

*Anyone ever heard of Sterling Field Services? Their on a nationwide Craigslist push for contractors.......*


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Rich ~
> 
> Just like clients are not obligated to provide you with work, you are not obligated to provide bids or services. Just because you signed an agreement with them, it doesn't mean you have to do anything and everything they request of you.
> 
> Clients who impose penalties [chargebacks] on a service provider for not bidding or taking a job is illegal............. unless you have made a prior and specific commitment to that particular job. Even then, it has to be equitable for both parties or any prior agreement becomes invalid.
> 
> Once the client / vendor relationship becomes an obligation to either party, it's time to reconsider the direction it's going [or has gone] and take pro-active steps to either remedy the issues and get back on level ground or terminate the relationship.
> 
> If a client becomes threatening, it's time to collect what you're legitimately owed and move on.
> 
> EMPLOYEES work under duress. INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS don't.
> 
> Linda



Good post Linda. What about them threatening to pull work? Had one company that always threatened if i didn't do jobs way out of my way (sometimes over 100 miles)they would pull my local work and they did eventually..............


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Are you thinking about buying them?:laughing:

There's a Sterling Field Services in Las Vegas up for sale.

http://www.busimarket.com/business-for-sale-21109.html

Never heard of them until I did a search just a few moments ago. Just happened to come across this but they have ads all over the place.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Good post Linda. What about them threatening to pull work? Had one company that always threatened if i didn't do jobs way out of my way (sometimes over 100 miles)they would pull my local work and they did eventually..............


Time to leave. They have no right to coerce you into taking jobs in areas you didn't sign up for.

Hopefully, you didn't put all your eggs in their basket. Look around locally and talk to realtors. See if any of them will put you to work on some of their properties. Or sign up with other companies who have work in your coverage area.

Can you name the company who's threatening you or do you want to keep it to yourself for the time being?

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Are you thinking about buying them?:laughing:
> 
> There's a Sterling Field Services in Las Vegas up for sale.
> 
> http://www.busimarket.com/business-for-sale-21109.html
> 
> Never heard of them until I did a search just a few moments ago. Just happened to come across this but they have ads all over the place.
> 
> Linda



Damn! This where the $15 lawn cuts are coming from?? " Currently books show gross sales of $200k with $84k take home."


----------



## APlusPPGroup

The owner says he's selling for health reasons. No doubt it's industry stress. This is not one of the easiest industries to be in and I, personally, have never worked [or stressed so hard] for so little.

I'd have to question the growth potential, which he says he expects to double in the next 6 months. The way things are going, he'd have to have a niche in order to double. Clients and work load might double, profits might not.

I'd definitely be looking at his contracts to see who his clients are, his receivables, and bank account to see how liquid he really is. Might not be worth the $150,000. He might just be dumping the company and going out with a bang.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> The owner says he's selling for health reasons. No doubt it's industry stress. This is not one of the easiest industries to be in and I, personally, have never worked [or stressed so hard] for so little.
> 
> I'd have to question the growth potential, which he says he expects to double in the next 6 months. The way things are going, he'd have to have a niche in order to double. Clients and work load might double, profits might not.
> 
> I'd definitely be looking at his contracts to see who his clients are, his receivables, and bank account to see how liquid he really is. Might not be worth the $150,000. He might just be dumping the company and going out with a bang.
> 
> Linda





It's actually an emigrant woman owner so she MIGHT have some good contracts being a Minority....


http://www.sterlingfieldservices.net/about


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I think I found one of her niches.

*Special Opportunity for General Contractors*

Licenses for Exclusive Territories available from $3,000 nationwide. Send email to [email protected] for more information.


She's got a nice website. I was enjoying it until I read that.

I can't see myself paying $3,000 for an exclusive territory but I'm sure many have. I wonder if it panned out for them and I wonder what the turnover rate is in the "exclusive territories".

If you're the only one in your area, you can pretty much charge what you want......... when you assume you have no competition. In order to make a profit, I wonder if she had more than one contractor in any of her exclusive territories without anyone knowing? 

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I doubt very seriously that they will win the case, regardless of how many people join the suit or file complaints.
> 
> *Independent Contractor or Employee?*
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=99921,00.html
> 
> You own your own business, provide your own equipment, provide services on your own timeline [even though you have a due date] and do not have an exclusive relationship with any client in particular.
> 
> Most of us sign contracts to "provide services for a fee". That will automatically exclude you from being an employee.
> 
> Now, if you're using materials and equipment provided by the client, telephones provided by the client, and/or a desk in their office, you can argue the point.
> 
> We all enjoy being self-employed but it also means we are independent contractors. We can't have it both ways.
> 
> Linda




Linda, A few things jump out at me here.

An employee is generally subject to the business’s instructions about when, where, and *how to work*. All of the following are examples of types of instructions about how to do work.


 When and where to do the work.
 What tools or equipment to use.
 What workers to hire or to assist with the work.
 Where to purchase supplies and services.
 What work must be performed by a specified individual.
 *What order or sequence to follow when performing the work.*
 *Degree of Instruction*

Degree of Instruction means that the more detailed the instructions, the more control the business exercises over the worker. *More detailed instructions indicate that the worker is an employee.* * Less detailed instructions reflects less control, indicating that the worker is more likely an independent contractor.*
*Note:* The amount of instruction needed varies among different jobs. Even if no instructions are given, sufficient behavioral control may exist if the employer has the right to control how the work results are achieved. A business may lack the knowledge to instruct some highly specialized professionals; in other cases, the task may require little or no instruction. The key consideration is whether the business has retained the right to control the details of a worker's performance or instead has given up that right.


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's more. How many companies have monthly "training" Safeguard and Alti-Source come to mind.

*Training*

*If the business provides the worker with training on how to do the job, this indicates that the business wants the job done in a particular way. This is strong evidence that the worker is an employee. Periodic or on-going training about procedures and methods is even stronger evidence of an employer-employee relationship. However, independent contractors ordinarily use their own methods.*


----------



## mtmtnman

*Services Provided as Key Activity of the Business*

If a worker provides services that are a key aspect of the business, it is more likely that the business will have the right to direct and control his or her activities. For example, if a *law firm hires an attorney*, it is likely that it will present the *attorney’s* work as its own and would have the right to control or direct that work. This would indicate an employer-employee relationship.


Replace underlined with "national hires a P&P contractor" and attorney with "P&P contractor"




I can see why this is all coming to light. If you look at the case from the California Law website it has been in the courtroom quite a few times since July of last year. The guy who filed the suite either has deep pockets or the attorney is pretty sure of himself and see's large $$$$ signs and is doing it pro bono. I guess we'll see what happens April 19th.


----------



## mtmtnman

One last thing from the IRS site and this basically covers it all. 


_*"You are not an independent contractor if you perform services that can be controlled by an employer (what will be done and how it will be done). This applies even if you are given freedom of action. What matters is that the employer has the legal right to control the details of how the services are performed."*_


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Matt ~

I can understand how this can be confusing. 

The way the rules were written, they are open to interpretation. This is done on purpose, in order to leave a little leeway in the system for the system to prevail. Ultimately, the final interpretation will be the system's decision in order to facilitate penalties on one party or another.

As far as control goes, who really has it? The independent contractor does, not the national. You provide a service, as do many others. You have the right to refuse to provide the service, an employee does not.

We are all adhering to the same basic established guidelines on how the work is done. The nationals didn't make these up. When the national creates a work order, they use the basic guidelines. They can add instructions to those guidelines but they can never take away from them. This is not illegal. Every business, in every industry, does this.

Fees provided in the established guidelines are called allowances. Each business has a right to set their rates as much or as little up to those allowances, depending on the profit they want to make. Or, if they're good at negotiating, they can mark those fees up to specific clients, then allow vendors to charge the max allowance.

Nationals should be considered brokers, who typically have a very large pool of vendors to choose from. They accept work from larger clients and broker it to the vendors. The relationship is considered business to business because the vendors have the right to refuse for any reason, which forces them to turn to another vendor. The independent contractor has the control.

The best analogy I can come up with to explain control is this:

A manufacturing firm has a product they need shipped to a customer. They have a variety of transportation brokers they can call to get it shipped. They call and receive quotes from different brokers and, once they make their selection, the broker then calls trucking companies to see who can do it within the rate they gave the client, minus a fee [usually a percentage]......... or the rate they want to pay [net rate], keeping a portion of the quoted rate as their fee for providing the service.

Independent contractors have the right to make their own decisions about too many things to be considered an employee.

For instance, we are given the parameters of the job, the fees associated, and a deadline. But we don't punch a time clock, we can negotiate rates through bidding, and, as long as the deadline is met, we can do it at our leisure or sub the work out to another vendor.

We, as independent contractors, have more control than the nationals do. If we accept a job, we accept the terms of it. 

I hope this all makes sense. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

How about chargebacks for work we refuse? If we are truly independent do we not have the right to accept or refuse work on a whim??


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Threatening chargebacks or deducting a penalty for refusing a work order is illegal. It's called coercion and whoever coerces you can be sued.

I don't care who your client is, you have the right to refuse work. The worst they can do is terminate you, not continue to use your services and charge you back.

If you have threats in writing, or unexplained deductions, THAT is proof of coercion. Keep those handy for the judge.

Fight every deduction but be logical and don't get angry when you do. Be professional AT ALL TIMES. You never know when YOUR own written word will be presented in court.

If you are owed money due to chargebacks, take the matter to small claims IN YOUR LOCAL JURISDICTION. You have the right to do this, too, even though nationals like Safeguard say you can only fight in their county.

Remember, local laws take precedence and you can force them to come to you, incurring attorneys' cost and travel expenses, on top of what's owed.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,

Very well written, however what is your take on a vendor that sends a work order and does not give you the option to accept or decline the work. I am not referring to a bid approval order as you the contractor submitted a bid, but a general work order, for lets say an initial secure that is sent to your e-mail. I can name 3 vendors that do this every day 

Take this one step further if you call and let them know you cannot get to their rush initial secure within the 24 hours they give you, they hit you with the "if you don't do the work order we wail send out another contractor to have it completed and you will be responsible for the cost to have the other contractor complete it." You and I both know this is illegal in every state as you have not bid or signed a contract to complete that particular job, but it is done every day to supposed independent contractors. I do know this if you do not do anything such as call the vendor or send back an e-mail advising you can not perform the work, it can be construed that you have accepted the work order. 

It is really important to know the laws of your state regarding contractors and subcontractor, My company is waiting on advice as to how we are to handle bids and work orders over $500 in PA. The Home improvement law is very specific, in that any improvement job over $500 must have a signed contract by both parties. Since each vendor requires us to have a proper license to perform the work it is our license on the line. In addition without a contract the contractor has no teeth for any recourse against the vendor. More then likely we will lose a few vendors (nationals) that will not agree to a written contract, but since they are doing business in our state they must also follow the rules. We are trying to incorporate the contract language into our bid/ estimates provided. Well see how it plays out.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Rich ~

Same answer I gave to Matt regarding coercion. Do you have those threats in writing? Keep them handy and use them in court if they take ANY money from you that is not a legitimate claim.

NO ONE CAN FORCE YOU TO TAKE THE WORK. And they certainly can't make you pay to have someone else do it.

They must think you're HUNGRY and, when a vendor needs to put food on his table, they will assume he's desperate enough to take anything.

Did you give them this impression when you first started working with them? If you did, they will come to expect it even if you're no longer hungry.

Set the record straight with them and collect your money. Quite obviously, the clients are only interested in one thing........ and it's certainly not your health.

They are looking for ways to keep money in their pockets and have not yet suffered the consequences of unethical and illegal behavior.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

Rich51 said:


> Linda,
> 
> Very well written, however what is your take on a vendor that sends a work order and does not give you the option to accept or decline the work. I am not referring to a bid approval order as you the contractor submitted a bid, but a general work order, for lets say an initial secure that is sent to your e-mail. I can name 3 vendors that do this every day
> 
> Take this one step further if you call and let them know you cannot get to their rush initial secure within the 24 hours they give you, they hit you with the "if you don't do the work order we wail send out another contractor to have it completed and you will be responsible for the cost to have the other contractor complete it." You and I both know this is illegal in every state as you have not bid or signed a contract to complete that particular job, but it is done every day to supposed independent contractors. I do know this if you do not do anything such as call the vendor or send back an e-mail advising you can not perform the work, it can be construed that you have accepted the work order.
> 
> It is really important to know the laws of your state regarding contractors and subcontractor, My company is waiting on advice as to how we are to handle bids and work orders over $500 in PA. The Home improvement law is very specific, in that any improvement job over $500 must have a signed contract by both parties. Since each vendor requires us to have a proper license to perform the work it is our license on the line. In addition without a contract the contractor has no teeth for any recourse against the vendor. More then likely we will lose a few vendors (nationals) that will not agree to a written contract, but since they are doing business in our state they must also follow the rules. We are trying to incorporate the contract language into our bid/ estimates provided. Well see how it plays out.



Rich,

This is a HUGE reason the Nationals just need to go away. The local brokers and agents can handle these properties much better than a company 2,000 miles away in Florida that don't even know what snow is for example. So much of this work is un-necessary and although i am grateful for having work i see the other side of it as a taxpayer. I would venture to guess over 1/2 the Fannie homes i have serviced this year where absolutly spotless with no debris and didn't need nothing more than a quick dusting but the taxpayer got banged for a full initial clean on every one of them. I can't tell you how many lawns i had to fake a lawncut on to appease a national. More taxpayer $$$$ wasted. Forced to do a winterize by a national a day or 2 before the listing agent had a home inspection? A dozen times or more recently! (boy that pisses the brokers off!!) What a waste of $$$$ and it's no wonder the brokers and agents HATE the national service companies!! IMHO small regional's servicing small areas they live in (they have an understanding of the area, distances traveled ect.) and good realty brokers will end up with this work in the near future. We will ALL make more $$$$ with a true Independent Contractor relationship and will be able to spend more time with family. 

Maybe i am just too honest for this business???


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Matt ~

I know you. You're an honest, hard working guy. You will always work by the rules of the industry and will always fight for what's fair and right, regardless of the outcome, even when it's detrimental to you.

If you're having a problem with a particular client, let's get together one day next week and go over your options.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Sorry, if I made it seem this is our problem, we have had it happen to us once and just recently on a second bid. But, it is a common issue that is raised on many forums and can be found when searching legal post regarding independent contractor material, and its not just in the PP field. 

By the way I'm always hungry 

mtmtnman that is our problem as well we are to d*** honest.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

For the most part, we are ALL hungry.

Even if you're addressing an issue that is common for a lot of vendors, my answer would still be the same.

Ethics NEED to prevail, whether it be a vendor who's fudging the work and expecting payment for it or a client who's trying to find ways to keep the money. The only way to have a good business relationship is for everyone to play honestly and fairly.

My response won't change, regardless of who's posing the question.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

Rich51 said:


> Sorry, if I made it seem this is our problem, we have had it happen to us once and just recently on a second bid. But, it is a common issue that is raised on many forums and can be found when searching legal post regarding independent contractor material, and its not just in the PP field.
> 
> By the way I'm always hungry
> 
> mtmtnman that is our problem as well we are to d*** honest.



Rich, I was raised a farm boy in the Midwest. An honest days work for an honest days pay. Never screw anyone as KARMA is a byach! I bugs the hell out of me to do work that is not needed but i also realize someone else who don't give a damn will do the work if i don't.............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Linda, A few things jump out at me here.
> 
> An employee is generally subject to the business’s instructions about when, where, and *how to work*. All of the following are examples of types of instructions about how to do work.
> 
> 
> When and where to do the work.
> What tools or equipment to use.
> What workers to hire or to assist with the work.
> * Where to purchase supplies and services.*
> What work must be performed by a specified individual.
> *What order or sequence to follow when performing the work.*
> *Degree of Instruction*
> 
> Degree of Instruction means that the more detailed the instructions, the more control the business exercises over the worker. *More detailed instructions indicate that the worker is an employee.* * Less detailed instructions reflects less control, indicating that the worker is more likely an independent contractor.*
> *Note:* The amount of instruction needed varies among different jobs. Even if no instructions are given, sufficient behavioral control may exist if the employer has the right to control how the work results are achieved. A business may lack the knowledge to instruct some highly specialized professionals; in other cases, the task may require little or no instruction. The key consideration is whether the business has retained the right to control the details of a worker's performance or instead has given up that right.






The first red highlight.................. Altisource comes to mind. Demanding that we must buy a specific lock make and model from a specific sales outlet.



2nd red highlight........... A lot of the nationals and regionals are going to get hung on this one.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Here's more. How many companies have monthly "training" Safeguard and Alti-Source come to mind.
> 
> *Training*
> 
> *If the business provides the worker with training on how to do the job, this indicates that the business wants the job done in a particular way. This is strong evidence that the worker is an employee. Periodic or on-going training about procedures and methods is even stronger evidence of an employer-employee relationship. However, independent contractors ordinarily use their own methods.*





Again............


A lot of the nationals and regionals are going to get hung on this one.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> we can negotiate rates through bidding
> 
> Linda






:no: :no: :no:



This is very debatable!!!!!!

How many times have you turned in a bid and had the national tell you that they didn't agree with the amount of yrds or what ever and demand that you do it for their rate????????
Happens all the time.

If we were true honest to god independent contractors they'd get 2 or 3 competitive bids just like all the other trades and go with the bid they liked the best.

But thats not how it works most of the time.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very debatable!!!!!!
> 
> How many times have you turned in a bid and had the national tell you that they didn't agree with the amount of yrds or what ever and demand that you do it for their rate????????
> Happens all the time.
> 
> If we were true honest to god independent contractors they'd get 2 or 3 competitive bids just like all the other trades and go with the bid they liked the best.
> 
> But thats not how it works most of the time.




This has happened to me WAY more than i like. Bid a job, get approval for say 80 Cu. Yds. Do the job and then get a damn invoice adjustment because they say they only see 60 cu. yds. in the photos. Who was the dumbazz that approved 80 cu. yds. and why isn't it coming out of his/her pay???


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very debatable!!!!!!
> 
> How many times have you turned in a bid and had the national tell you that they didn't agree with the amount of yrds or what ever and demand that you do it for their rate????????
> Happens all the time.
> 
> If we were true honest to god independent contractors they'd get 2 or 3 competitive bids just like all the other trades and go with the bid they liked the best.
> 
> But thats not how it works most of the time.


Yep, I get it all the time as well. here is one from a recent w/o

_You have submitted a bid/s to perform work, but have not included
adequate photos to support that bid. As you know, supporting photos
must be provided when bids are submitted.

Your bid photos do not support the following bids

22 CYDs Int Debris (Photos show 17)

***Important***
Your bids have been submitted as they appear on your update. This is
your first and only warning. If approval is received and you fail to 
supply sufficient photos to support the completion of your bid work
your invoice will be cut immediately.

If the client/HUD reduces your bid you will be responsible for
completing the work for the approved amount for failure to submit
supporting photos._


----------



## mtmtnman

somewherein815 said:


> Yep, I get it all the time as well. here is one from a recent w/o
> 
> _You have submitted a bid/s to perform work, but have not included
> adequate photos to support that bid. As you know, supporting photos
> must be provided when bids are submitted.
> 
> Your bid photos do not support the following bids
> 
> 22 CYDs Int Debris (Photos show 17)
> 
> ***Important***
> Your bids have been submitted as they appear on your update. This is
> your first and only warning. If approval is received and you fail to
> supply sufficient photos to support the completion of your bid work
> your invoice will be cut immediately.
> 
> If the client/HUD reduces your bid you will be responsible for
> completing the work for the approved amount for failure to submit
> supporting photos._



You can turn in 1000 photos and still get that BS. Funny thing is i have NEVER had a local broker dispute any of my bids whether it's for their client on a for sale listing or on an REO.................


----------



## BPWY

In a true independent contractor relationship the bid would read "this bid is for removal of all interior and exterior debris for the sum of $1000. This includes all clothes, dishes, boxes, furniture, bath items, cleaning items, bikes, lawn mower engine, wood, trash/debris. House will be broom swept at completion. Price includes all associated fees and costs for disposal."


Big national would be at their liberty to have some one else bid it and they might bid $800, they might bid $1200.
Bidding by the cubes only makes it much easier for the nationals and banks to use any and all excuses to cut the invoices.


----------



## Guest

Would this constitute a threat?

"I understand I am not the only person you do work for but we require to have the work completed when it is suppose to. As of today if you are not performing to par and following the timelines and scoop of work required you will not get work. This email is not to scold anyone or is not being directed to just one person it is just to inform you of how much harder we need to work to be the best!"


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> In a true independent contractor relationship the bid would read "this bid is for removal of all interior and exterior debris for the sum of $1000. This includes all clothes, dishes, boxes, furniture, bath items, cleaning items, bikes, lawn mower engine, wood, trash/debris. House will be broom swept at completion. Price includes all associated fees and costs for disposal."
> 
> 
> Big national would be at their liberty to have some one else bid it and they might bid $800, they might bid $1200.
> Bidding by the cubes only makes it much easier for the nationals and banks to use any and all excuses to cut the invoices.



Exactly right! That is just how i used to bid million dollar sewer and water jobs. In the winter though we usually got T&M on repairs............


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Would this constitute a threat?
> 
> "I understand I am not the only person you do work for but we require to have the work completed when it is suppose to. As of today if you are not performing to par and following the timelines and scoop of work required you will not get work. This email is not to scold anyone or is not being directed to just one person it is just to inform you of how much harder we need to work to be the best!"


I got one like that too.

_" I need the following properties uploaded by Sunday. My manager is going to pull all contractors that have late properties!!!! If you cannot do cleaning because of lock box issues, I need you to still get the landscaping done & uploaded!!"_

6 properties that was in regards too out of 43 i maintain. 4 of the 6 needed nothing. 3 of those 4 are sold, waiting on closing and have not been entered since i was there 2 weeks ago. Turned in 10 photos each of those. The other 2 i was able to plow 1-2" of snow off gravel drives. I was hoping to wait for the next snow so i could show something done.


----------



## Guest

My opinion is "just my opinion" but on this lawsuit thing here is what I think:

1) I don't think the big legal beagles would be pursuing this if they don't think they can win...especially after all the dang court filings and dockets that has been filed according to the Court Website.

2) I wonder who "really" is behind this? I just can't imagine any "inspector" has the $$ to pay for the law fee's to keep this running.

3) IF the plaintiff wins and the Service companies lose and are found responsible for the 1000's of contractors/inspectors back wages, benefits, Insurance, Meals, Mileage etc etc I don't think they have enough MONEY to pay this out and they (service companies) will file bankruptcy and walk away and start under a new name. Meanwhile WE MAY be out our pay and have to make filings to the bankruptcy courts and get $.07 on the dollar since we are considered unsecured creditors (If we are lucky). Been there done that.

JMHO:whistling:shutup:


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> My opinion is "just my opinion" but on this lawsuit thing here is what I think:
> 
> 1) I don't think the big legal beagles would be pursuing this if they don't think they can win...especially after all the dang court filings and dockets that has been filed according to the Court Website.
> 
> 2) I wonder who "really" is behind this? I just can't imagine any "inspector" has the $$ to pay for the law fee's to keep this running.
> 
> 3) IF the plaintiff wins and the Service companies lose and are found responsible for the 1000's of contractors/inspectors back wages, benefits, Insurance, Meals, Mileage etc etc I don't think they have enough MONEY to pay this out and they (service companies) will file bankruptcy and walk away and start under a new name. Meanwhile WE MAY be out our pay and have to make filings to the bankruptcy courts and get $.07 on the dollar since we are considered unsecured creditors (If we are lucky). Been there done that.
> 
> JMHO:whistling:shutup:



As far as your #3 this is a concern. It is also why i am very glad i have diversified my business. While it may hurt for a while i believe the end result would be much better for the industry. 

Fremont, You have been in this for 15 or more years. When you started was it a better relationship with the Nationals than it is now?


----------



## BPWY

Liens, the banks and fannie will be leaning on the nationals so hard to pay up that they won't be able to close up shop and reopen under a new name.
Yes indeed this could get very ugly by the time its all said and done.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> In a true independent contractor relationship the bid would read "this bid is for removal of all interior and exterior debris for the sum of $1000. This includes all clothes, dishes, boxes, furniture, bath items, cleaning items, bikes, lawn mower engine, wood, trash/debris. House will be broom swept at completion. Price includes all associated fees and costs for disposal."


When I submit my bids, I go through and list most major items shown in the photos........computer desks, old tv's, clothes, lumber, sofa's, tables, etc. etc. and I usually end it with something like "and misc. debris" to cover anything small I didn't list. Thanks for the heads up BPWY, I will start adding ''Price includes all associated fees and costs for disposal'' to the end as well. Just as an added bid structure.


----------



## Guest

10 years ago...we got the work order faxed to us. We went to the home, changed the locks. Called the Service Company and told them how much it was going to cost and they either said Yea or Nay. 

If it was Yea we did it and left. No pics. No uploads. Faxed in the work order with an invoice and paid within 30 days or sooner. 

Reason for the delay on pay? The bank/service company had an inspector and he/she would check the work and if all was good than the check was cut....if we "happened to miss something" then normally the inspector would call us and tell us what we overlooked and we would run back and correct. No pics again. Inspector knew we would correct so they wouldn't tell tell the bank/service company.

Years ago I had the fun time of taking the CEO of Bank of America and 10 upper level staff employees through a bunch of foreclosed homes since they wanted to "see what they were really like". Of course I picked the worse of the worse, Barefoot can tell you how bad South Carolina homes can be.....They were TROOPERS and I found a new respect for the "bankers". They couldn't believe it BUT they slogged through them. 
They had NO IDEA what was going on in the field....Service Companies were not exactly fully "truthful". 

We all cuss bankers BUT I found the guy very open and thirsty for knowledge.


----------



## Guest

Here is how I bid to try to alleviate these changes on cyds.

"Bid is for equavelent of 22cyd +/- and is only an estimate. This estimate is the cost for the services to be completed. Any changes in the estimated amount of Cyds is the responsibility of ***X. "


----------



## oteroproperties

Years ago I had the fun time of taking the CEO of Bank of America and 10 upper level staff employees through a bunch of foreclosed homes since they wanted to "see what they were really like"

We did the same thing a couple years back with the heads of HSBC. Only they wanted to be present upon start of an initial secure for one of their properties. They were really cool people. We got some really good insight as to how they think. It was worth every minute we spent with them.


----------



## Guest

I really think FremontREO is right on the money. Some of our problem is in how we send in our bids, we are waiting on some info, but I am fairly sure our bids for anything over $500 will have terms and conditions that are required in PA and once they accept the bid and send out the bid approval there will be language is the terms and conditions that acknowledge they agree to those terms and conditions and it becomes a binding contract. Remember electronic signatures and similar type documents are held as legal. We are not trying to screw anybody, but during an internal audit we were told we are not following Pennsylvania's Home Improvement Law regarding there regulations on how our bids/estimates and contracts are being handled. There is very specific language that has to be in them, one is the 3 day right of recindance. (How many of you have that in your bids for a national?) And, every single agreement we have with a vendor say we must follow federal, state, and local laws and ordinances in performing our work. 

Pennsylvania also has a Contractor / Subcontractor payment act, if we aren't providing proper bids and contracts we have no recourse under the act. 

For any thing under $500 we will have to play their game, at least for now.


----------



## Guest

Rich51 said:


> I really think FremontREO is right on the money. Some of our problem is in how we send in our bids, we are waiting on some info, but I am fairly sure our bids for anything over $500 will have terms and conditions that are required in PA and once they accept the bid and send out the bid approval there will be language is the terms and conditions that acknowledge they agree to those terms and conditions and it becomes a binding contract. Remember electronic signatures and similar type documents are held as legal. We are not trying to screw anybody, but during an internal audit we were told we are not following Pennsylvania's Home Improvement Law regarding there regulations on how our bids/estimates and contracts are being handled. There is very specific language that has to be in them, one is the 3 day right of recindance. (How many of you have that in your bids for a national?) And, every single agreement we have with a vendor say we must follow federal, state, and local laws and ordinances in performing our work.
> 
> Pennsylvania also has a Contractor / Subcontractor payment act, if we aren't providing proper bids and contracts we have no recourse under the act.
> 
> For any thing under $500 we will have to play their game, at least for now.


Rich51, 

Keep us up to date on this. PA is not the only State where you must have a contract (Work Authorization etc etc) to follow State Contractor Laws. We have tried sending in the copy of the Work Auth with Terms/Conditions on every bid and they were like Sheep falling off a cliff:no:
The Service Reps have absolutely no idea on contracts, laws or authorizations and they won't sign anything. That was a quote from 1 National. I don't care if they don't know the law since it IS their responsibility if they "take care" of a State then they better be damn well trained how to comply with that States Contracting Laws. 

They want to keep us in the dark with no recourse.


----------



## Guest

:clap:


mtmtnman said:


> You can turn in 1000 photos and still get that BS. Funny thing is i have NEVER had a local broker dispute any of my bids whether it's for their client on a for sale listing or on an REO.................


 I agree, I did an eviction had over 750 pics and national came back and said client /investor says not enough pics to justify 130 cyds. The crew that did the job had 12 full trailer loads 16' trailer with 6 ft sides and gave away all the metal . had over 40,000 in weight in all combined trailers weight going to landfill . The guy said he made 1500.I doubt it when you figure fuel prices and remote area of house to landfill and took 3 guys five days to complete. When I arrived to remove my portion of bid approval he was a little bent . I was happy to remove the boat and quad runner for a grand minus discount lmao . arty:


----------



## mtmtnman

shipp said:


> :clap:
> I agree, I did an eviction had over 750 pics and national came back and said client /investor says not enough pics to justify 130 cyds. The crew that did the job had 12 full trailer loads 16' trailer with 6 ft sides and gave away all the metal . had over 40,000 in weight in all combined trailers weight going to landfill . The guy said he made 1500.I doubt it when you figure fuel prices and remote area of house to landfill and took 3 guys five days to complete. When I arrived to remove my portion of bid approval he was a little bent . I was happy to remove the boat and quad runner for a grand minus discount lmao . arty:



750 pics not enough eh? What a friggen joke especially when you consider 12 16 foot by 6 foot wide and 6 foot tall trailer loads is over 200 yards! That 40,000# in weight at some transfer stations south of here would run you north of $2,000 in disposal fees!


----------



## Guest

Hope the quad runner and boat didn't have any leins and the only 1 happy is the towing company that can remove these items....to put into storage. 
Did you ever contact the towing company to see if anyone claimed them? There is some good deals if you can pick them up from the towing/storage yard after the required abandonment time runs out at the new titles are issued. Make friends with the tow companies and they will let you buy cheap a few times every year


----------



## Guest

No need for towing companies, I had letters from owners giving them and titles to me . Lmao I did the eviction put a lot of what Items they wanted in their trailer and moving van. LMAO. I didnt take the items the day of eviction due to some much debris in the way. If you treat people with respect you get respect (most of the time). I do have a friend that has a towing company and tow lot , he is a great asset . the boat was junk and my son loves the quad !!!


----------



## Guest

shipp said:


> No need for towing companies, I had letters from owners giving them and titles to me . Lmao I did the eviction put a lot of what Items they wanted in their trailer and moving van. LMAO. I didnt take the items the day of eviction due to some much debris in the way. If you treat people with respect you get respect (most of the time). I do have a friend that has a towing company and tow lot , he is a great asset . the boat was junk and my son loves the quad !!!


LMAO. 

I had the "kinda same thing" happen in Independence.....Got a few goodies but had to kick a couple of $100 back to the tow yard after nobody claimed. 

I just mentioned to one of the guys from the forum today about this one: I got an old '66 John Deere 60 lawntractor...1 cylinder popper. Been sitting in an old shed for who knows how long. Got it back to Iowa and put a battery in it and it started right up..couldn't believe it!

Couldn't believe it again when some sucker stole it out of my shed/lot about a week later


----------



## BPWY

LMAO, it got repoed from you by the previous owner.


----------



## BPWY

Any body wanna buy a solar panel? 

I got one out of a house last week that looks to be over $600 new.










Specs


----------



## Guest

That is funny , sorry about it getting stolen. I have done a few that left old ford 8n tractors but never a Deere o well maybe some day .


----------



## BPWY

I just got done doing an REO trashout and janitorial on hands down the absolute nastiest house that I've ever cleaned.
I've been in some real turd holes but haven't had to clean them up.

The more we cleaned this one the worse the smell of urine and feces got. Along with many years of living like animals the previous inhabitants were some of the nastiest folks around.
Most likely if family services would have showed up at their door they'd have lost their kids on the spot.

My help almost mutinied on me and while I generally have a pretty tough stomach I nearly hurled a couple of times over the sights and smells. 
After 20 man hrs of steady work you MIGHT be able to get merry maids in now to do a move in clean.
I figure it'll take 4 workers 4 8 hr days to make it inhabitable. 128 more man hours than what the national is willing to pay for.
Like the help said "no self respecting woman would have stepped foot into this house".
He also told me that hes been in crack houses that weren't that nasty.


----------



## BPWY

shipp said:


> That is funny , sorry about it getting stolen. I have done a few that left old ford 8n tractors but never a Deere o well maybe some day .







If you find an 8n that runs PM me post haste. I'll make arraignments to pick it up. 
Or a nice JD. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Anyone have any suggestions on how to remove eggs from interior walls? We have a sales clean coming up where the owners egged the hell out of their house. who knows how long it has been sitting. The agent is hoping to get bid approval to paint, but in the avent that they dont approve, we want to clean it off best we can. And I am sure we will need to clean it off before we paint any ways. Anyy suggestions would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Guest

LOL. Call an IICRC Odor Control Tech. They can get the smell right out. Takes about 36 hours running Vapor Shark machine or a Hydroxol Machine. 
Some say a metered ozone but I don't know if that can get egg smells out? Rich51 may have more Ozone experience than I do. 
You might even try fogging home with Odorox and wipe walls down. Should work without having to encapsulate.

You might also go and pose that question at www.restorationforum.com. Thats where the guys/gals that handle this stuff hang out a bit 

Hope that helps. Do wear your hazmat suit and a respirator though....Lots of bacteria in eggs. Charge Hazmat Rate. Go get 'em!


----------



## Guest

OR Call BPWY!!!!

He has been doing OJT on stinky homes lately:w00t::clap:


----------



## Guest

Actually, it really doesn't smell in there! I just need to know if there is a way to remove the actual dried, yellow egg from the wall.


----------



## Guest

Still treat it like it STINKS. 

Still carries bacteria AND some people eat them raw! There isn't much of a risk eating them right from the fridge raw since Salmonella isn't a big problem since the manufacturers test hard. Its when its been sitting in air and I presume warm temps? 

I would spray down with a good bacteria/germ killer such as Modec 500 (7.9% Hydrogene Peroxide) to kill the uglies, wipe walls down with Benefect or Sporicide or Microban Institutional Cleaner after the spray dries. Then if it still shows "yellowing" than I would use a good encapsulating primer such as Fosters, Microban or equavalent. Not cheap stuff ($255/5ga bucket +/- and only covers about 300sf). Make sure to bid it appropriately. 

Even if it doesn't stink remember to be safe. All chems can be dangerous. Wear the respirators, hazmat suit and good rubber/vinyl gloves.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Any body wanna buy a solar panel?
> 
> I got one out of a house last week that looks to be over $600 new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs



Hook it up to your pad! Just need a charge controller and a couple batteries. You already got an inverter! Seriously though in your part of the country it will move fast on Craigslist. Some guy with a remote cabin will jump right on it!!


----------



## Guest

joshuajames99 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how to remove eggs from interior walls? We have a sales clean coming up where the owners egged the hell out of their house. who knows how long it has been sitting. The agent is hoping to get bid approval to paint, but in the avent that they dont approve, we want to clean it off best we can. And I am sure we will need to clean it off before we paint any ways. Anyy suggestions would be helpful. Thanks


A spatulaarty: lol..... Just sayin:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Anybody ever hear of and / or know who NRCS is?


----------



## Guest

*1099*

I have a company that has sent me 2 different 1099's and neither one of the match my records. I no longer work for this company but I contacted them asking for a list of payments made in 2010 but they have stated the following.

I am sorry we cannot provide this information to you.
You must maintain your own records.
I apologize for the inconvenience.

Of coarse I replied stating that I do have my own records but they do not match their 1099's.
Having a similar problem with another company that seems to have fallen off the face of the earth, so I can't even make contact with them.
Has anyone ever had this sort of problem?


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> I have a company that has sent me 2 different 1099's and neither one of the match my records. I no longer work for this company but I contacted them asking for a list of payments made in 2010 but they have stated the following.
> 
> I am sorry we cannot provide this information to you.
> You must maintain your own records.
> I apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Of coarse I replied stating that I do have my own records but they do not match their 1099's.
> Having a similar problem with another company that seems to have fallen off the face of the earth, so I can't even make contact with them.
> Has anyone ever had this sort of problem?



Are they out of PA????


----------



## Guest

Yes there are? Are you having the same problem?


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Anybody ever hear of and / or know who NRCS is?


Never mind, I got my answer.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> Yes there are? Are you having the same problem?



Supposedly they never sent the 1st ones out to the thieves in DC. The second one i got is close to correct.............


----------



## Guest

Joshuajames99,

Think I can help on the egg stains. We have had to do this ourselves, Make the surface wet with warm water and DAWN dish liquid, Keep it wet for 15 to 30 minutes until the egg stains are soft use a soft bristled brush in a circular motion and gently scrub the area, you may need to repeat this process, most should loosen and come off. As a final rinse use Oxyclean in water, This is actually *Sodium percarbonate *or a hydrogen peroxide solution and will do two things for you, it will help bleach any remaining stains and will foam up to let you know what you have missed, as hydrogen peroxide foams when it comes into contact with an organic. Just some precautions, be careful of carpets, as a strong mix will bleach them or any other fabrics. A little prep work will prevent this. There is no need to rinse with water as the product will breakdown and dry ok.


----------



## mtmtnman

So how many of you have signed Waivers of Subrogation with the Nationals that require it??????????????


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> OR Call BPWY!!!!
> 
> He has been doing OJT on stinky homes lately:w00t::clap:





That aint that funny! :no: :no:




And he cant afford me.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> Anybody ever hear of and / or know who NRCS is?





mtmtnman said:


> Supposedly they never sent the 1st ones out to the thieves in DC. The second one i got is close to correct.............







What did you find? Got a website?


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> So how many of you have signed Waivers of Subrogation with the Nationals that require it??????????????











Not me, upon advice from my legal counsel  and my insurance agent.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking of naming my dog _Freddie Mac_.
Am I sick?


----------



## BPWY

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Poor Dog


----------



## Guest

PropPresPro said:


> I'm thinking of naming my dog _Freddie Mac_.
> Am I sick?


That's better than FannieMae if it were a girl...lol


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> What did you find? Got a website?


It's just an acronym for their parent company. It was in some of their paperwork that I was looking over.


----------



## mtmtnman

Hmmm, Got a work order by e-mail and it says 
*"***PLEASE COMPLETE TODAY***Work Order# (*&^%#"*


Does this make me a subcontractor????


----------



## Guest

A couple of days ago I got an order for a snow removal that needed to be done by the next morning. It was in New York, we are in Maryland. This is not in our coverage area...lol

I did however respond telling them that I could do it for a $1200 trip charge plus the cost of the snow removal. 

Funny thing is, I never got a reponse back from them:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Do ya's think the trip charge was to high...lol:laughing:

Oh well.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> A couple of days ago I got an order for a snow removal that needed to be done by the next morning. It was in New York, we are in Maryland. This is not in our coverage area...lol
> 
> I did however respond telling them that I could do it for a $1200 trip charge plus the cost of the snow removal.
> 
> Funny thing is, I never got a reponse back from them:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Do ya's think the trip charge was to high...lol:laughing:
> 
> Oh well.



I think these Nationals are in for a rude awakening. I just put in $136 worth of Diesel to fill my truck yesterday. Can't afford to go to far and mow this year............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I think these Nationals are in for a rude awakening. I just put in $136 worth of Diesel to fill my truck yesterday. Can't afford to go to far and mow this year............


Amen to that brother. We're pushing nearly 4 bucks a gallon for diesel here now. Only gettin crazier:w00t:


----------



## Guest

*Debris RemovalRFP Pricing*
_Regular $15.00_
_ Hazard $15.00 _
_Paint $3.50 _
_Tires $6.00_
_ Oil/chemical $4.00_

* WinterizationRFP Pricing*
_Dry heat Unit 1 $30.00_
_ Dry heat Additiona $20.00_
_ Dry heat De-wint $17.50 _
_Steam heat unit 1 $75.00_
_ Steam heat additional $25.00 _
_Steam Heat De-winterization $45.00 _
_Wet/Radiant Heat 1 Unit $90.00 _
_Wet/Radiant Heat Additional Units $45.00_
_ Wet/Radiant Heat De-winterization $50.00_

* Yard MaintenanceRFP Pricing*
_Initial up to 5000 sq ft $20.00_
_ Initial cut 5001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $31.00_
_ Initial cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $40.00_
_ Initial cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $45.00_
_ Initial cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 Acre $60.00 _
_Re-cut up to 5,000 sq ft $15.00_
_ Re-cut 5001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $20.00_
_ Re-cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $25.00 _
_Re-cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $30.00_
_ Re-cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 Acre $40.00 _

:laughing:_ :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:_
_ :no: :no: :no:_


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I'd be laughing, too, Barefoot. The only problem is there are too many companies who price like this and too many vendors accepting the work at those rates.:sad:

Vendors who keep accepting low pricing are never going to get anywhere. If they have insurance, pay labor, taxes, etc. now, then one by one all those liabilities will stop being paid, then they'll run out of money and close their doors.

Nobody's fault but their own.:no:

Linda


----------



## Guest

It amazes me....wanted to ask the lady if she was kidding.

There is no way someone can work for those rates...after gas/locks/antifreeze there is no profit.

Had a company the other day ask me to do an initial lawn for 85.00.
It was a large lawn, told them we'd do it for 220.00.
They laughed and said no thanks.
We got the work order today for 220.00


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Yeah, I know.:laughing:

Got a call this morning asking if we could handle 3,000 inspections in LA County, from drive-by to occupancy verification. Too bad they're only paying $3 to $5 per inspection.

Excuse me?

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Yeah, I know.:laughing:
> 
> Got a call this morning asking if we could handle 3,000 inspections in LA County, from drive-by to occupancy verification. Too bad they're only paying $3 to $5 per inspection.
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> Linda



And how much is gas down there? Over $4 no???


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> *Debris RemovalRFP Pricing*
> _Regular $15.00_
> _Hazard $15.00 _
> _Paint $3.50 _
> _Tires $6.00_
> _Oil/chemical $4.00_
> 
> * WinterizationRFP Pricing*
> _Dry heat Unit 1 $30.00_
> _Dry heat Additiona $20.00_
> _Dry heat De-wint $17.50 _
> _Steam heat unit 1 $75.00_
> _Steam heat additional $25.00 _
> _Steam Heat De-winterization $45.00 _
> _Wet/Radiant Heat 1 Unit $90.00 _
> _Wet/Radiant Heat Additional Units $45.00_
> _Wet/Radiant Heat De-winterization $50.00_
> 
> * Yard MaintenanceRFP Pricing*
> _Initial up to 5000 sq ft $20.00_
> _Initial cut 5001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $31.00_
> _Initial cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $40.00_
> _Initial cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $45.00_
> _Initial cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 Acre $60.00 _
> _Re-cut up to 5,000 sq ft $15.00_
> _Re-cut 5001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $20.00_
> _Re-cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $25.00 _
> _Re-cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $30.00_
> _Re-cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 Acre $40.00 _
> 
> :laughing:_ :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:_
> _ :no: :no: :no:_







Those prices sound familiar with Homeland Field Services pricing.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> It amazes me....wanted to ask the lady if she was kidding.
> 
> There is no way someone can work for those rates...after gas/locks/antifreeze there is no profit.
> 
> Had a company the other day ask me to do an initial lawn for 85.00.
> It was a large lawn, told them we'd do it for 220.00.
> They laughed and said no thanks.
> We got the work order today for 220.00


I wouldn't doubt that their internal conversation was something like this.
Pres. Co-ordinator to Manager - "I've tried numerous times to get Hobo Joe's Pres Service on the phone to schedule the lawn service for their agreed upon price of $85 less our 35% discount, but other people keep answering the pay phone outside Looney's Liquors and nobody's seen Hobo Joe or his cart for 3 days."

Manager - "Well who else have you contacted on our Super Secret Lowballers List?"

Pres. Co-ord. - " No luck with contacting any of the 3. And one of them wouldn't accept a collect call. What should I do?"

Manager - "Duh, look for another sucker. I new I should have hired the ex bank exec., they're much better at finding people to screw over." 

Pres. Co-ord. - " Sir, everybody I talk to wants way more than Hobo Joe did for that initial yard service. The Asset Manager that assigned this property to us is threatening to reassign all the properties she gave to us if this property isn't serviced by tomorrow."

Manager - " Well send an order out to whoever was the next cheapest bidder asap, idiot. We'll figure out how to get it down to $85 AFTER the lawn service has been completed. There's always something we can make up to dispute to cut the agreed upon price. Not to mention, we can drag out paying them until we go under or they do....lol. Oh, by the way, when is the next career day at the local prison for upcoming parolees? We need to line up some more new vendors, apparently we've burned thru the ones we had."

Just my attempt at putting a bit of levity into our daily grind:w00t::laughing::w00t::laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> And how much is gas down there? Over $4 no???


The daughter of one of my friends says it's $4.54 in Simi Valley.

Linda


----------



## Guest

I had a guy call me and offer to buy my Property Preservation company for $500,000. I have only been in this business for 2 years and if something sounds too good to be true.....

Has anyone else encountered this? Is this something that "could be" legit? I'm in Fl, btw.

Thanks, Locker


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Another company tried to buy All REO Preservation a couple years ago. But it didn't feel right and my name would still be associated with the company. So if they screwed up, it would be my reputation on the line, not theirs.:no:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Lockr1967 said:


> I had a guy call me and offer to buy my Property Preservation company for $500,000. I have only been in this business for 2 years and if something sounds too good to be true.....
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Is this something that "could be" legit? I'm in Fl, btw.
> 
> Thanks, Locker









Have a lawyer keep an eye on the proceedings and cash out. :thumbup:



Tell him that I got one for $499,999  :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

So today one of the regionals I've been working for sends me their 2011 grass cut pricing.
Less than 2010.

Ummmm yeah, I don't think so! Like I told them the price of fuel and gas is up over a $1 per gallon along with related costs compared to a yr ago. And its only predicted to go higher.
Aint happening.


$75 initials up to 15k and 8'' and $50 recuts up to 15k and 8'' is the lowest I'm going this yr.

I'll let the cheap guys destroy their equipment and go broke buying gas/diesel before I stoop to that.


----------



## Guest

Crap I'd sell. Take the $$ and run. Also you can tell him to call me! I'm ready to retire....so I'm not just tired


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> So today one of the regionals I've been working for sends me their 2011 grass cut pricing.
> Less than 2010.
> 
> Ummmm yeah, I don't think so! Like I told them the price of fuel and gas is up over a $1 per gallon along with related costs compared to a yr ago. And its only predicted to go higher.
> Aint happening.
> 
> 
> $75 initials up to 15k and 8'' and $50 recuts up to 15k and 8'' is the lowest I'm going this yr.
> 
> I'll let the cheap guys destroy their equipment and go broke buying gas/diesel before I stoop to that.


I hear ya there...

It amazes me that it is apparently inconceivable to Nationals / Regionals that prices should be going up for any legitimate company due to the price of EVERYTHING else going up. They got it Bass Akwards. They think as operational and material costs rise that billable charges should decrease.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Crap I'd sell. Take the $$ and run. Also you can tell him to call me! I'm ready to retire....so I'm not just tired


Same here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:
This industry is sadly being destroyed by the largest and smallest preservation companies from within.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Crap I'd sell. Take the $$ and run. Also you can tell him to call me! I'm ready to retire....so I'm not just tired


Too late now, unfortunately. I was advised by friend that it was too good to be true, not to trust. I lost contact info.....this was several months back.


----------



## Guest

With these gas prices it now takes me $70 to drive from home to the other end of my territory and back again. You really have to get a lot of work done to make it worth it.


----------



## Guest

Coincidentally, after reading some older posts on this thread about fish, I have come across two different properties with dead fish...really weird.


----------



## BPWY

Lockr1967 said:


> With these gas prices it now takes me $70 to drive from home to the other end of my territory and back again. You really have to get a lot of work done to make it worth it.







My home county is 2688 sq miles.
For comparison Rhode Island is ONLY 1545 sq miles.

I can drive A LOT of miles and never leave the county. 

The mailing zip code I live in is 250 sq miles. Its one of the smallest zips in the county.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> My home county is 2688 sq miles.
> For comparison Rhode Island is ONLY 1545 sq miles.
> 
> I can drive A LOT of miles and never leave the county.
> 
> The mailing zip code I live in is 250 sq miles. Its one of the smallest zips in the county.




I got you beat. My home county is over 5000 Sq Miles............


----------



## mtmtnman

Who's disconnecting water meters and well piping??? NOT ME! Got 1 particular national nagging the hell out of me but i will not do it due to local and national plumbing codes.

*Local:*
*All work of plumbing and drainage shall be performed by a Journeyman plumber, duly licensed hereunder as such and under supervision of an employing master plumber duly licensed and bonded. (opening of any plumbing system and water meters are included) *

*National code 509.700.............*


----------



## Guest

Nope, nada....not I...


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> Nope, nada....not I...


Not I.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I got you beat. My home county is over 5000 Sq Miles............









My internet wenis is bigger than yours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :clap:
















:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Who's disconnecting water meters and well piping??? NOT ME! Got 1 particular national nagging the hell out of me but i will not do it due to local and national plumbing codes.
> 
> *Local:*
> *All work of plumbing and drainage shall be performed by a Journeyman plumber, duly licensed hereunder as such and under supervision of an employing master plumber duly licensed and bonded. (opening of any plumbing system and water meters are included) *
> 
> *National code 509.700.............*




I thought you told me you didn't have to worry about insignificant things like building codes etc etc etc etc in the great unregulated state of MT.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I thought you told me you didn't have to worry about insignificant things like building codes etc etc etc etc in the great unregulated state of MT.



Only in a few cities. In the county their isn't even building inspection................


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Sterling Field Services.................... any body heard of em? worked for them?
> How well do they pay? how long do they take to pay?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Speaking of Sterling...... In the last couple weeks I've started seeing companies advertising on Craigslist again.
> Its been probably 6 months since I've seen that in this area.


My first thought about craigslist is the contractors that responded last time quit.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting anything to this site. However, I was reading all the posts on the previous thread.
> 
> I want to introduce myself a little. We do REO work, Brokers and a National in Northeast Pennsylvania. We started in 2004 by accident. The brokers in our area couldn't get anybody to do anything. So we started doing it, and we are still here. LOL...
> 
> One of the National's is pushing for us to switch from using a digital to a smartphone. Worried about them monitoring us all day long. Such as where we are at all times (GEO track). Anybody have any feedback about this?


We've had a company do that to us and it didn't work very well but the phones weren't what they are now. The problem we had was they slowed things down alot and if we didn't have service in the area, we couldn't access the property photo area.


----------



## Guest

*Smartphones for the Nationals*

We had a long term talk with the #3 big wig at the National regarding this very issue. Conversation went well. They "are only looking at the very first photo" which is a marking of where that phone is, to show that exact location to verify the house is correct and can be stored for future. Assured us that they are not interested in anything else, however when we convert, the phones will spend 98% of their time in a Mylar bag. (Mylar bag makes them untraceable.) :whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## BPWY

I've got a very good idea who this national is.

I've got no use for them!!!! Been there, done that and got hosed doing so.
Worked for them for 3 months. In that time frame I didn't even break even on the work and distance I traveled for them.
Not to mention they had a really hard time understanding WHY they needed to pay for work completed, and then had a real hard time figuring out HOW to cut a check.


----------



## mtmtnman

bpwy said:


> i've got a very good idea who this national is.
> 
> I've got no use for them!!!! Been there, done that and got hosed doing so.
> Worked for them for 3 months. In that time frame i didn't even break even on the work and distance i traveled for them.
> Not to mention they had a really hard time understanding why they needed to pay for work completed, and then had a real hard time figuring out how to cut a check.




that's just bout every national isn't it?????


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> that's just bout every national isn't it?????






You have a point.



Its an affliction that seems to bite all of them at some point or another.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've got a ryly good idea who this national is.
> 
> I've got no use for them!!!! Been there, done that and got hosed doing so.
> Worked for them for 3 months. In that time frame I didn't even break even on the work and distance I traveled for them.
> Not to mention they had a really hard time understanding WHY they needed to pay for work completed, and then had a real hard time figuring out HOW to cut a check.


Been with this nat. for years, 1000,s invoices. No love no hate. They send us work and we do it. They really never bother us. Some bumps in the road every now and then, but that is normal.


----------



## oteroproperties

PoconoP said:


> Been with this nat. for years, 1000,s invoices. No love no hate. They send us work and we do it. They really never bother us. Some bumps in the road every now and then, but that is normal.


Same here. I've had small issues but pay has never been an issue.


----------



## Guest

*Property Preservation*

Good Morning!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I've got a good one for you all. I bid on a debris removal. Everything is covered in urine and feces (more than a dozen cats ran out when we opened the door) so I noted it on the bid. Well I got an email wanting us to bid on removing the feces by the cubic yard. 
Removing all the debris would be fine, just go in with a shovel but sifting through the debris to pick up each turd and only getting paid for 1cy, not going to happen.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That IS a good one! Are you sure they don't want you to remove only the feces, not the debris.:w00t:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I just tell em that the feces is thru out and completely mixed. The debris bid stands as its written.
If they don't like to get it 2nd bid.


----------



## Guest

I placed the debris bid and also a bid to remove the carpet. I thought I made it clear that most of the debris is contaminated but it doesn't seem to matter. I've about had it with this company anyways, it's always bidding, bidding, bidding and they always say we are too high but then come back months later asking if we can still stand behind our original. They are my biggest headache.


----------



## Guest

I'm pretty new to this site....I notice nobody mentions the "company" name they contract for. Is it taboo to mention the names. Unfortunately, I have most of my eggs in one basket (a national) and when I see someone comment about a national....I wonder is it the one I do work for or a different one. To know the names would definitely add to my interest. Just curious.


----------



## thanohano44

Lockr1967 said:


> I'm pretty new to this site....I notice nobody mentions the "company" name they contract for. Is it taboo to mention the names. Unfortunately, I have most of my eggs in one basket (a national) and when I see someone comment about a national....I wonder is it the one I do work for or a different one. To know the names would definitely add to my interest. Just curious.


To each their own.... My favorite national to work for that I have NO problems with, seems to Give others many problems. I have a friend who has been with a national that I never hear anything good about and I had a terrible experience with them, but my friend swears by them. Almost like he has a bromance with the owner. It's all relative tonyour experiences I guess. Or the PM you're dealing with.


----------



## Guest

Quiet Weekend..... HUH everyone must be working 

OR watching the tragedy in Japan....Sad.


----------



## Guest

So I heard thru the grapevine that a large National wants their contractors to sign a contract stating that they will maintain their E&O insurance for 3 years after they, the contractor, terminate the National.

Now that's some funny She-ot there, I don't care who you are, that's funny.....lol

You'd have to be a fool to agree to that. But I'm sure many have.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> So I heard thru the grapevine that a large National wants their contractors to sign a contract stating that they will maintain their E&O insurance for 3 years after they, the contractor, terminate the National.
> 
> Now that's some funny She-ot there, I don't care who you are, that's funny.....lol
> 
> You'd have to be a fool to agree to that. But I'm sure many have.





My first question would be what are you paying me for this coverage.

We all know why they want it.......... to facilitate their illegal and fraudulent use of chargebacks.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Quiet Weekend..... HUH everyone must be working
> 
> OR watching the tragedy in Japan....Sad.


Terrible what's going on over there. 

Faith, Hope, and Love will get them thru it. God Bless and watch over all those touched by this tragedy.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> My first question would be what are you paying me for this coverage.
> 
> We all know why they want it.......... to facilitate their illegal and fraudulent use of chargebacks.[/
> 
> Unless they want to keep paying me for 3 years after I Leave them, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## brm1109

*Slow*

Hello all,
Is it just me or is anyone else slow. I am in NJ and actually haven't received any work orders for over a week. Very strange.


----------



## BPWY

Last week was way busy for me.

This week not much at all.


----------



## Guest

What can they possibly charge you back for? Never knew of us to ever get one.


----------



## BPWY

Pull ANY IMAGINABLE excuse out of your hat. 

They've probably used that one multiple times.

I've been hit with other contractors straight up lying about my work.

I know guys that a neighbor threw debris onto the yard after it was trashed out and a QC inspector showed up and found it. Ghost grass clippings left in the lawn. Forgotten outlet cover in an obscure place is reason to back charge for the full order.
The list goes on and on.


----------



## mtmtnman

Opening of plumbing systems after winterization. (disconnect water meter/well tank) Seems very few nationals have issue with me NOT doing this after i explain the national plumbing code but one. I get this letter this morning......

_"It is standard procedure to disconnect water pipe. You did the rest of the wint. You dont get to pick and choose when you are going to follow the city code about plumbing work."_


----------



## BPWY

LMAO



So they are saying since you broke code and winterized that you shouldn't have any issue with breaking code and disconnecting the water meter?

I see their point.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> So I heard thru the grapevine that a large National wants their contractors to sign a contract stating that they will maintain their E&O insurance for 3 years after they, the contractor, terminate the National.
> 
> Now that's some funny She-ot there, I don't care who you are, that's funny.....lol
> 
> You'd have to be a fool to agree to that. But I'm sure many have.


Can you tell which national you heard this was?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> So they are saying since you broke code and winterized that you shouldn't have any issue with breaking code and disconnecting the water meter?
> 
> I see their point.



In a winterize you are NOT opening the system so all is good. The rub comes when you open a line as then you need to be licensed.


----------



## Guest

Lockr1967 said:


> Can you tell which national you heard this was?


 
1 of my subs said FAS has this requirement in their contract this year so he quit. Said no freakin way!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Pull ANY IMAGINABLE excuse out of your hat.
> 
> They've probably used that one multiple times.
> 
> I've been hit with other contractors straight up lying about my work.
> 
> I know guys that a neighbor threw debris onto the yard after it was trashed out and a QC inspector showed up and found it. Ghost grass clippings left in the lawn. Forgotten outlet cover in an obscure place is reason to back charge for the full order.
> The list goes on and on.


Wow, that's one heck of a way to work. Every now and then we will miss something and qc will just ask for a picture to show that it was done. As far as the debris in the yard, CYA with before/after photos. Our response would be "Wasn't there when we left so issue a work order and well clean it up.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Opening of plumbing systems after winterization. (disconnect water meter/well tank) Seems very few nationals have issue with me NOT doing this after i explain the national plumbing code but one. I get this letter this morning......
> 
> _"It is standard procedure to disconnect water pipe. You did the rest of the wint. You dont get to pick and choose when you are going to follow the city code about plumbing work."_


I would ask them, In Writing, to confirm, In Writing, that it is their companies Standard Procedure to violate the law... I would be curious to see their response.

I do NOT and will NOT disconnect water meters. Here some are inside the house, some are in the vault (ground) near the curb.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> I would ask them, In Writing, to confirm, In Writing, that it is their companies Standard Procedure to violate the law... I would be curious to see their response.
> 
> I do NOT and will NOT disconnect water meters. Here some are inside the house, some are in the vault (ground) near the curb.



Here is a snippet from my e-mail to them in which i did not receive a reply too.

_"In the contract i signed with your company i agreed to follow all federal, state and local regulations. If you are willing to write a letter on your letterhead stating that your request over-rides Nation and City plumbing codes i will gladly do the work."_


----------



## Guest

That is correct FAS does require this, they also are now requiring 2 million in general liability and 1 mil each occurrence. Here is the real kicker *you must* purchase their E&O insurance even if you have professional liability. They keep sending us request to complete their application from a Ms. Cropper

*Insurance*- F.A.S requires that you carry *2 million dollars in General Liability 1 million dollars on each occurrence. We need to be listed as a certificate holder and additional insured*. There also needs to be description of services that you will be performing for our company.

I just don't see us getting around to that application any time soon


----------



## Guest

All in All the premium would not be that much beginning the 2nd year after termination since the audits would be zero unless you were working for another company that required E&O. 

Just the idea of the Service Company using MY INSURANCE as their ATM Machine to start charging back for willy nilly stuff to they can collect monies while YOU the policyholders Credit Score tanks for multiple claims being filed and you can't do anything about. 

I can tell everyone this: IF I quit this business my policy will be cancelled the day BEFORE I notify the Service Company OR I will have the Additional Insured/Certificate Holder removed 30 days prior to termination. The Service Company won't realize what hit them by the 30th day since they wouldn't figure it out.

I have always said this business is like being in the MAFIA....Once in the family you can never leave...at least fully intact.


----------



## mtmtnman

Rich51 said:


> That is correct FAS does require this, they also are now requiring 2 million in general liability and 1 mil each occurrence. Here is the real kicker *you must* purchase their E&O insurance even if you have professional liability. They keep sending us request to complete their application from a Ms. Cropper
> 
> *Insurance*- F.A.S requires that you carry *2 million dollars in General Liability 1 million dollars on each occurrence. We need to be listed as a certificate holder and additional insured*. There also needs to be description of services that you will be performing for our company.
> 
> I just don't see us getting around to that application any time soon



Between the extra insurance expense over what most everyone else requires and their CHEAP CHEAP rates its a VERY quick race to the bottom! Sometimes i think these companies are pulling all this stuff on purpose so the contractors loose their home and add to the workload.........................


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> We've had a company do that to us and it didn't work very well but the phones weren't what they are now. The problem we had was they slowed things down alot and if we didn't have service in the area, we couldn't access the property photo area.


 oh FAS...i will admit, it does save time. I dont care if they know where I am. I have nothing to hide. it's not a must have to work with them.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> *debris removalrfp pricing*
> _regular $15.00_
> _hazard $15.00 _
> _paint $3.50 _
> _tires $6.00_
> _oil/chemical $4.00_
> 
> *winterizationrfp pricing*
> _dry heat unit 1 $30.00_
> _dry heat additiona $20.00_
> _dry heat de-wint $17.50 _
> _steam heat unit 1 $75.00_
> _steam heat additional $25.00 _
> _steam heat de-winterization $45.00 _
> _wet/radiant heat 1 unit $90.00 _
> _wet/radiant heat additional units $45.00_
> _wet/radiant heat de-winterization $50.00_
> 
> *yard maintenancerfp pricing*
> _initial up to 5000 sq ft $20.00_
> _initial cut 5001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $31.00_
> _initial cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $40.00_
> _initial cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $45.00_
> _initial cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 acre $60.00 _
> _re-cut up to 5,000 sq ft $15.00_
> _re-cut 5001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $20.00_
> _re-cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $25.00 _
> _re-cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $30.00_
> _re-cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 acre $40.00 _
> 
> :laughing:_ :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:_
> _:no: :no: :no:_


 
unacceptable!!!


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> oh FAS...i will admit, it does save time. I dont care if they know where I am. I have nothing to hide. it's not a must have to work with them.


So you don't mind giving up your independance.

Interesting, considering you're an indepedent contractor.


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> So you don't mind giving up your independance.
> 
> Interesting, considering you're an indepedent contractor.


No, the geo stamp just let's them know That the job was done at job site, or around it based off of the geo stamp coordinates. They don't ask to know where YOU are at all times. I should have been more clear. The benefits of using that software is that you can send your results straight from site. On less lap top and air card to pay for. Less time in the office submitting results.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> No, the geo stamp just let's them know That the job was done at job site, or around it based off of the geo stamp coordinates. They don't ask to know where YOU are at all times. I should have been more clear. The benefits of using that software is that you can send your results straight from site. On less lap top and air card to pay for. Less time in the office submitting results.







So they give you the equipment? 

If so.......... I STILL AM NOT going to work for FAS. In 3 months of screwing I'm pretty sure I learned my lesson. 
They sure can talk a good game tho.


Give me equipment that only works for their jobs isn't going to do me much good. I still need a laptop and air card for my other customers.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> So I heard thru the grapevine that a large National wants their contractors to sign a contract stating that they will maintain their E&O insurance for 3 years after they, the contractor, terminate the National.
> 
> Now that's some funny She-ot there, I don't care who you are, that's funny.....lol
> 
> You'd have to be a fool to agree to that. But I'm sure many have.


I agree you'd have to be a fool to agree to that, however, there's a good reason for the requirement:

Once you drop the E & O, that's it --- the insurer is no longer required to cover prior acts, even though they may have been covering you (and you had paid them for coverage) when the error occured. As a certified RE appriaser, I know this from facing the same dilemma when considering dropping E & O. Once it's gone, it doesn't really matter that I carried the insurance for the work I did the past 7 years. :furious:


----------



## mtmtnman

*Foreclosure Filings hit 3 year low..............*

This may explain the slowdown eh??

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ear-low-as-u-s-servicers-in-dysfunction-.html


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Most of that really isn't NEW news, tho. We all knew it would slow down as the "robo-signers" got their collective acts together and actually READ their documents before they signed them.

If you think about it, though, if the banks ever developed a conscience and reworked the loans in favor of the homeowners, a lot of preservation companies would be out of work.

Greed created a need for the preservation industry and greed is destroying it.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

That last line is awesome analysis of the situation.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Here is a snippet from my e-mail to them in which i did not receive a reply too.
> 
> _"In the contract i signed with your company i agreed to follow all federal, state and local regulations. If you are willing to write a letter on your letterhead stating that your request over-rides Nation and City plumbing codes i will gladly do the work."_


For some reason, I suspect that you won't get anymore work from them.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Did you take it up the food chain?


----------



## Guest

After watching Devils win again I was looking a new price that a co sent us. $18 a cy. $25.a cut int/ong. dry/w $40. 
do these people think we live in trailers and eat everything with two hands? I do look foward for the day all these brokers move onto some type of other scam. There is a good point to them, theve have recrutied so many folkes in our area and flat out burned them that our pool of vendors is close to the end. The nat. that claims to be the biggest has no one around. no snows where done this season and the grass on the one on my street was'nt cut all last year. Two guys came around last fall and where trashing everyday and in ten weeks they learned the hard way. they lost huge, the "biggest" just ****ed them. There still making payments to the transferstation.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> After watching Devils win again I was looking a new price that a co sent us. $18 a cy. $25.a cut int/ong. dry/w $40.
> do these people think we live in trailers and eat everything with two hands? I do look foward for the day all these brokers move onto some type of other scam. There is a good point to them, theve have recrutied so many folkes in our area and flat out burned them that our pool of vendors is close to the end. The nat. that claims to be the biggest has no one around. no snows where done this season and the grass on the one on my street was'nt cut all last year. Two guys came around last fall and where trashing everyday and in ten weeks they learned the hard way. they lost huge, the "biggest" just ****ed them. There still making payments to the transferstation.


 
thats what happens when they cant do simple math.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> For some reason, I suspect that you won't get anymore work from them.:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Did you take it up the food chain?



Never got a response. These guys claim to be the oldest national. You would think they know better??


----------



## Guest

I don't know if it's simple math. The way the scale master told me is the guys got less then 1/2 what they invoiced for on each job. So my guess would be if they said 50cy they got paid for 25-30 cy and when you don't know for over a month or more you can dig yourself a big hole.


----------



## Guest

What these nationals are doing to people borders on criminal. I feel sorry for anyone who gets screwed by these companies. After all, who's next, me? You?



PoconoP said:


> I don't know if it's simple math. The way the scale master told me is the guys got less then 1/2 what they invoiced for on each job. So my guess would be if they said 50cy they got paid for 25-30 cy and when you don't know for over a month or more you can dig yourself a big hole.


----------



## BPWY

PropPresPro said:


> *What these nationals are doing to people borders on criminal.* I feel sorry for anyone who gets screwed by these companies. After all, who's next, me? You?







I certainly think so. And apparently the law firm in CA does too.



At the bare minimum they are cold heartless basturds!

How many P&P contractors or inspectors have been driven into bankruptcy and/or lost their own house due to these jerks actions of back charges or straight up not paying for services rendered?

A friend of mine told me of a P&P contractor's house he secured.
Another contractor told me of one where the guy hadn't took his debris, paint or tires to the landfill. Apparently his mortgage co figured out what was up with the amount of debris there and wasn't too happy that they had to pay for removal after the guy had been paid some thing, probably not enough to have disposed of it the first time.


----------



## thanohano44

PropPresPro said:


> What these nationals are doing to people borders on criminal. I feel sorry for anyone who gets screwed by these companies. After all, who's next, me? You?


So what you're saying is that the contractors aren't being paid for the 50 cyds they've been but for 25 cyds instead? Now that's just beyond down right disrespectful!! After the national and regional take their cut?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> So what you're saying is that the contractors aren't being paid for the 50 cyds they've been but for 25 cyds instead? Now that's just beyond down right disrespectful!! After the national and regional take their cut?


Happens all the time! 

What pis**s us off are these companies that state "you have preapproval for debris removal for anything up to 40cyds--Do Not Bid"

Thats fine but once you complete the work and YOU *think *YOU removed 30cyd and you invoice for it the service company comes back and states "the pictures only justify 20cyd" and they cut your invoice....
Its to late once you show pics that you have dumped into the landfill. 

We NO LONGER will automatically trashout a home for their "up to 40cyd" due to the invoice cutting. We bid it ALL trashouts and state due to hazards or due to "possible" personal property we have to bid it. When we put the bid in at the 30cyd they never cut the invoice since they have approved our bid (at least in our situation) AND they KNOW that the debris equavelent can show back up in the driveway.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> AND they KNOW that the debris equavelent can show back up in the driveway.


:whistling:whistling :laughing::laughing:


----------



## brm1109

Originally Posted by FremontREO 
AND they KNOW that the debris equavelent can show back up in the driveway. 
I ran into something like this but not on a preservation job. A contractor hired me to remove 15 yards of construction debris for a job that they did on the 2nd floor of a house.
Well after we got everything carried down and loaded the guy pulls the "oh I forgot the check I will mail it to you". Now mind you I never met this guy before. I told him that I could take his credit card and run it over the phone while we were there, "uh no I'll just mail it".
I told him either pay me now I am not not taking the trash. The guys laughs and says yea but you already loaded it.
I hit the button on my dump truck and 10 seconds later it was sitting in the driveway. lol.
Told him if he still wanted removed it would now be double. Said good bye and drove off laughing as he was wondering what to do before the homeowners got home.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. Good one! Doing it right in front of the guy had to give you a great deal of satisfaction. I wonder if he actually would have mailed the check, tho.:shifty:

I worked for a general contractor years ago and we had hired an HVAC guy to install a brand new system in a brand new home.

He didn't get paid when he THOUGHT he should so he went back to the house and removed the condensing unit and pulled the wire runs up through the dirt, cut them short, and left the wires exposed.

His draw was actually on its way to him already so, at his expense, he had to go back and re-install everything the day after he got the check. For obvious reasons, we never used him again. lol

Linda


----------



## brm1109

I have worked with contractors that have paid me later. But I just didn't get a good feeling from this guy. 
As a side note, I worked as an investigator for 15 years and I learned to always go with my gut feeling. 99% of the time is never lets me down.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> He didn't get paid when he THOUGHT he should so he went back to the house and removed the condensing unit and pulled the wire runs up through the dirt, cut them short, and left the wires exposed.
> 
> His draw was actually on its way to him already so, at his expense, he had to go back and re-install everything the day after he got the check. For obvious reasons, we never used him again. lol
> 
> Linda


It may have paid for him to make a few calls before his head-up-his-heinie instincts got the better of him. I've got an HVAC guy I'm about cut loose because he can't figure a way past demanding $70 per service call regardless of accepted/unaccepted bid. He gets all our business and has installed several complete systems. Plus he quotes bids without considering sales tax and springs that on us later (I always try to quote the worst case scenario and occasionally turn in invoices for less than the approved bid when the job doesn't cost as much as anticipated).

Had a guy come to my apartment the week of Christmas to service the oil heat and he said he works for a local RE broker and doesn't charge them anything for a bid service call because they give him all their business. He doesn't mind the occassional bid that doesn't pan out. When the weather heats up and the ACs are crapping out, I think I'll be making a change.

Some people don't understand the value of cultivating good business relationships and only focus on today's bucks.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Never got a response. These guys claim to be the oldest national. You would think they know better??


I know exactly who you are talking about my BROTHER:whistling...lol

And they are full of $%*!&%#.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Happens all the time!
> 
> What pis**s us off are these companies that state "you have preapproval for debris removal for anything up to 40cyds--Do Not Bid"
> 
> Thats fine but once you complete the work and YOU *think *YOU removed 30cyd and you invoice for it the service company comes back and states "the pictures only justify 20cyd" and they cut your invoice....
> Its to late once you show pics that you have dumped into the landfill.
> 
> We NO LONGER will automatically trashout a home for their "up to 40cyd" due to the invoice cutting. We bid it ALL trashouts and state due to hazards or due to "possible" personal property we have to bid it. When we put the bid in at the 30cyd they never cut the invoice since they have approved our bid (at least in our situation) AND they KNOW that the debris equavelent can show back up in the driveway.


I was talking to a contractor that just returned nearly 70 cubic yards to a property because he had been battling with a company trying to get paid for the job and it became apparent that he wasn't going to get paid.:clap::clap::clap:We both had a good laugh about that.

I've had bids approved for debris removal and ofter doing it, they come back and say that the pictures didn't justify however many cubic yards it was that they ORIGINALLY APPROVED. Don't you love that, someone that has never set foot in the property determines that based on the pictures AFTER the debris are removed, that it is not the same amount they already approved. 

That right there I believe is a huge winnable Lawsuit. 

I once took extra pictures that I didn't submit of a small debris removal that was an approved bid. I kept them for backup because I new they were going to try and cut the c.y. They had been trying to several times already. Now mind you, the photos submitted where nearly carbon copies of those submitted with the original bid. Low and behold, they tried to cut the amount. So I sent them an email with the additional photos showing measurements and about a one page break down calculating down to the CUBIC INCH the amount of debris. It actually calculated out to about 2 additional yards. They ended up paying the original amount approved. But not a penny more. Idiots....................


----------



## Guest

Well....hell :sad:

Haven't gotten around to stocking up on those Altisource locks and now they send me an order. 

On another note...anyone familiar with/work with Default Services Inc?
Got a call asking us to bid on some general repair work at a property.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Some people don't understand the value of cultivating good business relationships and only focus on today's bucks.


Exactly right! I've brought new vendors into our network and, within their first couple of bid requests, they are telling me that they will only accept actual work requests but they won't go out on a bid. 

I'm sorry but, if you're going to survive in this industry, you have to do both. It doesn't mean you continue to do it over and over again until you're broke. But a LOT of our work comes from bids.

We don't charge for our bids because we end up getting more work this way. I totally understand time and expenses 'cause I still get out in the field myself and bid jobs that I can give to my vendors. [Naw, I don't spoil my vendors. lol]

For me it's good to get out from behind the desk for a day so I still do lock changes, preservation bids, and inspections. I do just enough to get me out of the office but not enough to take work away from the vendors.

Linda


----------



## Racerx

barefootlc said:


> *Well....hell :sad:*
> 
> *Haven't gotten around to stocking up on those Altisource locks and now they send me an order. *
> 
> 
> Welcome to my day!!!


----------



## ARPPP

barefootlc said:


> Well....hell :sad:
> 
> Haven't gotten around to stocking up on those Altisource locks and now they send me an order.
> 
> On another note...anyone familiar with/work with Default Services Inc?
> Got a call asking us to bid on some general repair work at a property.


Happened to me 2 weeks ago. I sent the asset manager an email and he approved a Kwickset lock. He actually stated in email, any digital lock. I attached email approval and ISB was approved. May not always work, but try it and order the Anaconda lock. The worst case it will buy you time until the Anaconda lock comes in :shutup:

Annette 
AR Professional Property Preservation.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the tip Annette, I will try that. Noticed the anaconda lock was showing up to 10 day shipping.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Well....hell :sad:
> 
> Haven't gotten around to stocking up on those Altisource locks and now they send me an order.
> 
> On another note...anyone familiar with/work with Default Services Inc?
> Got a call asking us to bid on some general repair work at a property.


 
We work with DSI, they are a good company, professional, trustworthy
and pay promptly. We have worked with them for a few years now. Never any of the nonsense I have read about on this forum.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> oh ***...i will admit, it does save time. I dont care if they know where I am. I have nothing to hide. it's not a must have to work with them.


Well we don't work for them, we do work for them. Just in that term says it all but heres some more of our problems with there outlook. They want all our trucks to have one, and they want them to be used to call from sight to speed up there process for there cust "don't bid just call from sight and someone will decide the action needed. WRONG. 1st anything we do for the national must be in writing, period.2 we had a couple trucks on evc. today for a broker and if one of those phones where on- thats not theres to know. Another point we did 67 cy for them last thurs. one truck was on that job from 6.50 and back in the yard by 2.30 they could start to avg jobs by timeframes and start to qu. vendors all over. We all have differnt ideas on how we do our work and our system works for us. In other words we could be faster our slower than another local vendor and they could steer work according to there ideas. Thats not fair ther'es enough work for everyone right now.


----------



## Guest

really never thought of it like that, while we use our phones off and on and only on initial work orders we never do the whole job with them and haven't seen a decrease in workload. I have not to this point use them on recurring, and I think with grass cuts must be done on due dates I think this is going to get ugly with more reasons for no pay on completed orders.


----------



## mtmtnman

Curb Appeal REO said:


> It may have paid for him to make a few calls before his head-up-his-heinie instincts got the better of him. I've got an HVAC guy I'm about cut loose because he can't figure a way past demanding $70 per service call regardless of accepted/unaccepted bid. He gets all our business and has installed several complete systems. Plus he quotes bids without considering sales tax and springs that on us later (I always try to quote the worst case scenario and occasionally turn in invoices for less than the approved bid when the job doesn't cost as much as anticipated).
> 
> Had a guy come to my apartment the week of Christmas to service the oil heat and he said he works for a local RE broker and doesn't charge them anything for a bid service call because they give him all their business. He doesn't mind the occassional bid that doesn't pan out. When the weather heats up and the ACs are crapping out, I think I'll be making a change.
> 
> Some people don't understand the value of cultivating good business relationships and only focus on today's bucks.



About 90% of the professional bids(plumbers, HVAC, Roofers ect.) done here by outside sources are never approved so i have started hitting the banks with a bid fee. Minimum $100 refundable when the bid is accepted. Without this it is near impossible to get a bid anymore as the banks, especially on the REO properties are using the bids to reduce the asking price......


----------



## Guest

If a 3rd party vendor does not require a trip/service call fee in our area than we flat will not use them. Every area in the country is different but if I can find a "non fee" contractor they normally to terrible work, not insurance or not licensed. Won't run the risk--period. 

Example: today we had to find a contractor to raise a home, replace basement, install drain field, mound, hvac, int plumbing, foundation, wall and to replace the dirt floor. $300 to complete bid. Cheapest we found. I figure his bid will take minimum 6-8 hours to figure, drive time to home and fuel costs. Worth every penny. The bid fee is refundable upon bid approval so really the bid is free *when the bid is approved.*


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> If a 3rd party vendor does not require a trip/service call fee in our area than we flat will not use them. Every area in the country is different but if I can find a "non fee" contractor they normally to terrible work, not insurance or not licensed. Won't run the risk--period.
> 
> Example: today we had to find a contractor to raise a home, replace basement, install drain field, mound, hvac, int plumbing, foundation, wall and to replace the dirt floor. $300 to complete bid. Cheapest we found. I figure his bid will take minimum 6-8 hours to figure, drive time to home and fuel costs. Worth every penny. The bid fee is refundable upon bid approval so really the bid is free *when the bid is approved.*


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Getting a bid approved is laughable. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I was talking to a contractor that just returned nearly 70 cubic yards to a property because he had been battling with a company trying to get paid for the job and it became apparent that he wasn't going to get paid.:clap::clap::clap:We both had a good laugh about that.
> 
> I've had bids approved for debris removal and ofter doing it, they come back and say that the pictures didn't justify however many cubic yards it was that they ORIGINALLY APPROVED. Don't you love that, someone that has never set foot in the property determines that based on the pictures AFTER the debris are removed, that it is not the same amount they already approved.
> 
> That right there I believe is a huge winnable Lawsuit.
> 
> I once took extra pictures that I didn't submit of a small debris removal that was an approved bid. I kept them for backup because I new they were going to try and cut the c.y. They had been trying to several times already. Now mind you, the photos submitted where nearly carbon copies of those submitted with the original bid. Low and behold, they tried to cut the amount. So I sent them an email with the additional photos showing measurements and about a one page break down calculating down to the CUBIC INCH the amount of debris. It actually calculated out to about 2 additional yards. They ended up paying the original amount approved. But not a penny more. Idiots....................


After reading so many of these stories here, I'm 100% convinced that it's solely the nationals who are making these decisions to withhold funds from the contractors. And for no reason other than maximizing (illegally) profit. I say this because, after 2.5 years in this business, I have never had a trash-out invoice paid lower than what was charged and a few have approached $3,000. The only difference is that I don't do any work for nationals, only brokers --- and these brokers are presenting the bills directly to the banks' asset managers for reimbursement. 

Try to search the internet for the names of the banks' asset managers(somewhere I've seen a list before). Contact them and let them know when a national has done this to you. If they hear it enough, maybe they'll pass along the information to their higher-ups.


----------



## JenkinsHB

barefootlc said:


> On another note...anyone familiar with/work with Default Services Inc?
> Got a call asking us to bid on some general repair work at a property.


Here is my experience with them. We bid $27,000 rehab on a property. They cut it down to about $20,000 and approved it. I was slow, so I took it. Turns out we were bidding against the realtor/contractor, who in turn had to approve and sign off on our work. He went over everything with a fine tooth comb, it was outrageous. The realtor then told us Default was getting paid just under $50,000 to do the job.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> Here is my experience with them. We bid $27,000 rehab on a property. They cut it down to about $20,000 and approved it. I was slow, so I took it. Turns out we were bidding against the realtor/contractor, who in turn had to approve and sign off on our work. He went over everything with a fine tooth comb, it was outrageous. The realtor then told us Default was getting paid just under $50,000 to do the job.


Ouch! That would chap anyone's azz! :furious:


----------



## Guest

Curb Appeal REO said:


> After reading so many of these stories here, I'm 100% convinced that it's solely the nationals who are making these decisions to withhold funds from the contractors. And for no reason other than maximizing (illegally) profit. I say this because, after 2.5 years in this business, I have never had a trash-out invoice paid lower than what was charged and a few have approached $3,000. The only difference is that I don't do any work for nationals, only brokers --- and these brokers are presenting the bills directly to the banks' asset managers for reimbursement.
> 
> Try to search the internet for the names of the banks' asset managers(somewhere I've seen a list before). Contact them and let them know when a national has done this to you. If they hear it enough, maybe they'll pass along the information to their higher-ups.


I agree with you completely. We do work for local brokers too and they have never questioned pricing on an invoice. Difference is time frames. Got one last Monday but can't get to it until next Monday. Broker's response: Okay, that's fine.


----------



## mtmtnman

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! Got yet ANOTHER e-mail asking why i didn't disconnect the water line!!!!!!! What part of the Chapter, subsection and paragraph of the local code i have sent it 3X now do they NOT understand?????


----------



## brm1109

*Question about company*

Has anyone ever had dealing with a company called Unique Management out of Conn.
Thanks,


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Has anyone ever had dealing with a company called Unique Management out of Conn.
> Thanks,


 
Sorry, never heard of them.

Maybe I don't have to worry about that Altisource lock. 
Coord called yesterday to see if I would take the order, told her yes.
But, have yet to see it when I log in...not in new orders or new offers. Either I don't know where to look or she changed her mind....


----------



## Guest

USB lockbox's
Does anyone know off hand where the cheapest place to purchase these are? This is the first time I've had a property requiring it and my current lockboxs don't have the letters for it.


----------



## Guest

Curb Appeal REO said:


> After reading so many of these stories here, I'm 100% convinced that it's solely the nationals who are making these decisions to withhold funds from the contractors. And for no reason other than maximizing (illegally) profit. I say this because, after 2.5 years in this business, I have never had a trash-out invoice paid lower than what was charged and a few have approached $3,000. The only difference is that I don't do any work for nationals, only brokers --- and these brokers are presenting the bills directly to the banks' asset managers for reimbursement.
> 
> Try to search the internet for the names of the banks' asset managers(somewhere I've seen a list before). Contact them and let them know when a national has done this to you. If they hear it enough, maybe they'll pass along the information to their higher-ups.


I've actually done that in the past. I had a check with over 12 grand deducted and none of it was legitimate. I had records to prove it all. Sent it to HUD and the company that had the main contact that was giving them the work. I never got a response. We quit working for them and the head of the co actually came to my house to try to make it right, said he would fix it but guess what, it never happened. Sorry to sound negative but from my personal experiences, nobody cares about us contractors. Later I even spoke to someone from HUD and was told that I don't have to contact with that co if I don't like it.


----------



## Racerx

BPWY said:


> What about "aim field solutions"?
> 
> Got a recruiting email from them today.
> They want E&O which I don't have. If they are a stickler on
> it then I won't be workin for them.


Ever find out anything about these guy's??, I see they're posting on Craigslist in my area now.


----------



## Guest

We have read our agreements or contracts that we have with nationals, none have anything about charge backs, changing invoices, or penalty deductions. I'm curious to know if anyone has any contracts that do have this type of language. We have done large contracts that have had charge backs and penalties, but they have to be very specific in their terms. 

Also we will not do any work for a bid approval that does not match the amount of the bid that we have sent in. I have called and refused 2 in the last several days, that were less than half of what we bid. If you do this one time they will expect it all of the time. 

One more question has anyone received a new Independent Contractor Form recently? It seems some are trying to justify a no employee relationship.

Poconop sent you a PM


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone want to do a cash for keys for me????:hang:


----------



## brm1109

A case like this is when my bullet proof vest would be used. lol


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone want to do a cash for keys for me????:hang:


 
I would say the sign serves as notice that cash-for-keys can be skipped and go straight to sheriff's eviction. Let the law clear them out for you.


----------



## Guest

I heard from a reliable source that LPS is behind in processing their files by 3 YEARS....

So you know what that means ya'll. Anyone set up with them shouldn't be surprised if they try to issue you a charge back from 3 years ago...:no:

That's what they tried to do to this individual.

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oteroproperties

DreamWeaver said:


> I heard from a reliable source that LPS is behind in processing their files by 3 YEARS....
> 
> So you know what that means ya'll. Anyone set up with them shouldn't be surprised if they try to issue you a charge back from 3 years ago...:no:
> 
> That's what they tried to do to this individual.
> 
> AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I might not be right here, but it probably wasnt that they are behind three years. Hud audits their files at random and issues backcharges accordingly. Recently an associate of mine was sent a backcharge for an order from 5 yrs ago. He has not worked with them in about that amount of time so they sent a collections company after him. He got it closed out but the fact that they would even try prompted me to inquire with some managers of some pretty large firms. Turns out that the national does the same thing as hud. 

I was also contacted by the same company and asked to provide photos of an order from 3 yrs ago. I did so and it was done but this was not due to slow processing. Its due to auditing, an excuse no doubt but that just reaffirms the photos photos photos statement.

I typically send the minimum amount of photos needed to complete an order though i always have video and at least double the photos in my archives just in case. As a result i have never been backcharged for anything that wasnt my fault. Though they have certainly tried. And they always tell me the same thing when i provide additional documentation. "if you sent this in the first time it would have never happened" well we all know thats bull**** but still i say "if you can justify asking me for additional before photos of a job you know damn well is already done then you shouldnt be suprised when i can provide them" 

You gotta be one step ahead of these people. I have found this to be a simple task because im typically smarter then the people who make the decisions at these companies.


----------



## Guest

oteroproperties said:


> I might not be right here, but it probably wasnt that they are behind three years. Hud audits their files at random and issues backcharges accordingly. Recently an associate of mine was sent a backcharge for an order from 5 yrs ago. He has not worked with them in about that amount of time so they sent a collections company after him. He got it closed out but the fact that they would even try prompted me to inquire with some managers of some pretty large firms. Turns out that the national does the same thing as hud.
> 
> I was also contacted by the same company and asked to provide photos of an order from 3 yrs ago. I did so and it was done but this was not due to slow processing. Its due to auditing, an excuse no doubt but that just reaffirms the photos photos photos statement.
> 
> I typically send the minimum amount of photos needed to complete an order though i always have video and at least double the photos in my archives just in case. As a result i have never been backcharged for anything that wasnt my fault. Though they have certainly tried. And they always tell me the same thing when i provide additional documentation. "if you sent this in the first time it would have never happened" well we all know thats bull**** but still i say "if you can justify asking me for additional before photos of a job you know damn well is already done then you shouldnt be suprised when i can provide them"
> 
> You gotta be one step ahead of these people. I have found this to be a simple task because im typically smarter then the people who make the decisions at these companies.


I can only go by what the rep for LPS told that individual, whom I unquestionably trust. And yes, I can absolutely believe it, with the volume of work having been done over the past couple of years and the terrible management of some of these companies. I look at the Nationals histories on how they handle things and it speaks volumes. I've been contacted weeks / months later requesting information on a certain property. Now if the original order was required to be completed within 24-48 hours how is it that questions are being asked so much later? I'll tell you, incompetence, poor management, oh and the we got what we need for the moment montra to bill for the job. Notice I said bill for the job, NOT pay for the job. I've had reps ask me for things I've previously submitted, sometimes several times, that I can easily find in their systems and yet they say they are incapable of seeing it in their system. BULL$--T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call it what you want, laziness, stringing along, incompetence, willful neglect etc. etc. etc. 

I will say, I don't currently nor have I ever done work for LPS.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I can only go by what the rep for LPS told that individual, whom I unquestionably trust. And yes, I can absolutely believe it, with the volume of work having been done over the past couple of years and the terrible management of some of these companies. I look at the Nationals histories on how they handle things and it speaks volumes. I've been contacted weeks / months later requesting information on a certain property. Now if the original order was required to be completed within 24-48 hours how is it that questions are being asked so much later? I'll tell you, incompetence, poor management, oh and the we got what we need for the moment montra to bill for the job. Notice I said bill for the job, NOT pay for the job. I've had reps ask me for things I've previously submitted, sometimes several times, that I can easily find in their systems and yet they say they are incapable of seeing it in their system. BULL$--T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call it what you want, laziness, stringing along, incompetence, willful neglect etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I will say, I don't currently nor have I ever done work for LPS.


 
Maybe I'm just stupid (no comments, please! :no.... But, it seems to me, that if any company issues a work order, which requires you (the contractor) to provide "XYZ" documentation/photos/follow their guidelines, etc., and they approve the work and issue payment, then what legitimate reason do they have to issue a charge back? Now, I understand that if a building subcontractor did questionable work that failed, or that was not immediately discovered (ie- a faulty foundation, sub-standard electrical work, etc.), but that's what the building inspectors are supposed to do... In the PP industry, what reason would be legitimate to back charge months or years after the service? I mean, its cutting grass, hauling trash, lock changes, winterizations... 

In my mind, even if there was an audit of a national, that's on them (the national) ...they approved the work from their sub. If they're too dumb to not adequately hire the right subs and check the work being done, then they shouldn't be in the business. 

It's enough to make the ******* in me come out....:furious::furious:


----------



## Guest

EZ Land said:


> Maybe I'm just stupid (no comments, please! :no.... But, it seems to me, that if any company issues a work order, which requires you (the contractor) to provide "XYZ" documentation/photos/follow their guidelines, etc., and they approve the work and issue payment, then what legitimate reason do they have to issue a charge back? Now, I understand that if a building subcontractor did questionable work that failed, or that was not immediately discovered (ie- a faulty foundation, sub-standard electrical work, etc.), but that's what the building inspectors are supposed to do... In the PP industry, what reason would be legitimate to back charge months or years after the service? I mean, its cutting grass, hauling trash, lock changes, winterizations...
> 
> In my mind, even if there was an audit of a national, that's on them (the national) ...they approved the work from their sub. If they're too dumb to not adequately hire the right subs and check the work being done, then they shouldn't be in the business.
> 
> It's enough to make the ******* in me come out....:furious::furious:


EZ, I agree.

Here's the problem with how chargebacks are administered. NO GUIDELINES and nothing to protect the contractors from the unscrupulous demons of greed:furious:. 

The individual that I spoke of earlier in my original post was going to be charged back for doing what he was instructed to do by that particular National. He told me he started thinking about it and started wondering how many jobs he did based on their original guidance over the past several year, ALL of which they paid him for, that they could arbitrarily charge him back for.


----------



## oteroproperties

It's not the nationals getting audited it them doing the auditing. And you are right there is no legitimate reason for the charge back most of the time. What you don't hear on this forum is the other side of the coin. The REAL reason some people get backcharged is not always revealed here. As far as the work you listed. I do far more then that but still nothing that should be charged back after billing and payment has been issued.

I would also like to point out that we want the nationals to assume we know what were doing. Give us the benefit of the doubt, but complain when they do. 

This industry is a game. The way to stay in is to stay ahead of the dumbest **** possible. 

Now I know it seems second nature to ask why we still do this if blah blah blah. Everybody's answer is different, mine is simple and consistent. 300k a year.

I have done over 10000 orders in the last 3 years for safegaurd and I've only ever been hit once on the with an illegitimate backcharge. 3 yrs later. Handled it quick and got paid. That's it.


----------



## mtmtnman

oteroproperties said:


> It's not the nationals getting audited it them doing the auditing. And you are right there is no legitimate reason for the charge back most of the time. What you don't hear on this forum is the other side of the coin. The REAL reason some people get backcharged is not always revealed here. As far as the work you listed. I do far more then that but still nothing that should be charged back after billing and payment has been issued.
> 
> I would also like to point out that we want the nationals to assume we know what were doing. Give us the benefit of the doubt, but complain when they do.
> 
> This industry is a game. The way to stay in is to stay ahead of the dumbest **** possible.
> 
> Now I know it seems second nature to ask why we still do this if blah blah blah. Everybody's answer is different, mine is simple and consistent. 300k a year.
> 
> I have done over 10000 orders in the last 3 years for safegaurd and I've only ever been hit once on the with an illegitimate backcharge. 3 yrs later. Handled it quick and got paid. That's it.




How many people do you have doing uploads? Their site is one of the worst in the industry. Even a grass cut takes forever due to all the pics required that have nothing to do with cutting grass. I know one of their inspectors here and she is taking the same photos i am a few days later. She also struggles with the uploads. I did only 15% of what you did last year with them. Did most of my work for others and about 20% of my gross was direct broker/bank work. The local banks/brokers don't require pics! LOL!


----------



## Guest

oteroproperties said:


> It's not the nationals getting audited it them doing the auditing. And you are right there is no legitimate reason for the charge back most of the time. What you don't hear on this forum is the other side of the coin. The REAL reason some people get backcharged is not always revealed here. As far as the work you listed. I do far more then that but still nothing that should be charged back after billing and payment has been issued.
> 
> I would also like to point out that we want the nationals to assume we know what were doing. Give us the benefit of the doubt, but complain when they do.
> 
> This industry is a game. The way to stay in is to stay ahead of the dumbest **** possible.
> 
> Now I know it seems second nature to ask why we still do this if blah blah blah. Everybody's answer is different, mine is simple and consistent. 300k a year.
> 
> I have done over 10000 orders in the last 3 years for safegaurd and I've only ever been hit once on the with an illegitimate backcharge. 3 yrs later. Handled it quick and got paid. That's it.


Just so we understand each other, I really don't care WHO is doing the auditing. 3 years later is beyond reasonable and quite frankly ridiculous.


----------



## oteroproperties

mtmtnman said:


> How many people do you have doing uploads? Their site is one of the worst in the industry. Even a grass cut takes forever due to all the pics required that have nothing to do with cutting grass. I know one of their inspectors here and she is taking the same photos i am a few days later. She also struggles with the uploads. I did only 15% of what you did last year with them. Did most of my work for others and about 20% of my gross was direct broker/bank work. The local banks/brokers don't require pics! LOL!


I have a full time updater. She works about 10 hrs a day and I pay her more then my field guys for obvious reasons. The only updates that take a long time for me is the FHA cuts. They require some extra pics and info. but the regular grass cuts only take a min or two. 2 befores 2 afters and a during. As for the worst site its the only one I've ever used. So..... its a hell of a lot better then their old site I can tell you that. I do love my broker as well though. Someone who actually trusts me to do the best work possible and no crazy requirements.


----------



## oteroproperties

DreamWeaver said:


> Just so we understand each other, I really don't care WHO is doing the auditing. 3 years later is beyond reasonable and quite frankly ridiculous.


Agreed. But it is what it is. Be prepared. Whether its to fight or to submit. Be prepared. That's all I'm saying


----------



## Guest

OH BOY...this line of posts have rattled my cage

Chargebacks...uhg. The only facts I know:

1) The nationals have meetings with the vendor managers looking for additional ways to chargeback the contractors (yep heard the recordings--even the employees have to watch their backs)

2) The nationals do their own audits to increase their "bottom line" to offset all the costs that they have to "eat" themselves for the contractors that have went out of business and tell the nationals when they get their chargebacks 2 years later after being out of business to Screw OFF.

3) You can truly cover all your bases and if they want to get you the WILL get you.....

4) You can have all the additional pics in the world and its still at the "determination of the company" if they will accept your pics or not or if they will allow your chargeback contest to be granted or not. 

Personally we run a 6.9% chargeback rate on gross profits. This cost is passed right back to the National by us marking up our bids 9% for "bad debt". Its a business decision. A1 Property made the best EYE OPENING comment the other day about GREED. She was 100% right on!! 
Its also known as the Circle of Destruction or What goes around Comes Around.

We had 12 chargebacks last week. Now a lot of people would crap having 12 and we did not even waste our time contesting since as stated "A Waste Of Time To Contest" so we will just keep plugging along marking up the bids. Now were these chargebacks valid? Not on your life. 

4 Winterizes done in Jan 2009 and another contractor stated that 10 months later in Nov 2009 that there was water in the lines (2 homes) and there was water in the toilets (2 homes)...:no: Thats an easy way to get paid for some work when there wasn't anything else to get paid for by dumping water in the toilets and/or pouring out water in front of a faucet......unfortunately the winterize contractor eats the chargeback. 

3 Grass cuts since they state they could see grass cut clippings in the pics....UMMM we didn't but I guess when they were done 2 years ago how can you convinse them? You can't so forget it and press on like a good soldier. 

5 Grass cuts for wrong sized lot pay. Well the assessors page is provided showing the OFFICIAL lot size but guess what? The bank said they have measurements from another contractor that is different thus the assessors page must be incorrect....HUH.... Press on good soldier


Now there is a reason why the chargebacks are not coming to the contractor for up to 7 years NOW according to the new HUD contracts:

1) If the contractor does not see the chargeback for years after the work has been done then that contractor has no recourse to go after the property...ie leins.

2) If that chargeback comes back on the contractors Insurance Policy after the home is already sold then YOUR insurance policy has no way to prove if YOU did the work incorrectly and if there is any liability on the contractors Commercial General Liability Policy. THUS the reason for E&O....

3) The reason for the E&O coverage "wanted" by the Nationals after YOU terminate....KACHING KACHING can you say ATM? If you quit the business can you just imagine all the chargebacks that will be turned into your E&O Policy? NOW you will say "I never done anything wrong and I am not giving authorization for my policy to pay"......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: WRONG the Service Companies require YOU THE CONTRACTOR to add them as Additional Insured on the POLICY that YOU PAY FOR and by adding them then they are also the POLICYHOLDER with the same rights as YOU THE CONTRACTOR and if THEY (service company) tells YOUR insurance policy that you did the work wrong then the insurance policy has to pay since Service Company is the policyholder saying they admit guilt to bad work...

4) March on good soldier

5) SCAM


----------



## oteroproperties

FremontREO said:


> OH BOY...this line of posts have rattled my cage
> 
> Chargebacks...uhg. The only facts I know:
> 
> 1) The nationals have meetings with the vendor managers looking for additional ways to chargeback the contractors (yep heard the recordings--even the employees have to watch their backs)
> 
> 2) The nationals do their own audits to increase their "bottom line" to offset all the costs that they have to "eat" themselves for the contractors that have went out of business and tell the nationals when they get their chargebacks 2 years later after being out of business to Screw OFF.
> 
> 3) You can truly cover all your bases and if they want to get you the WILL get you.....
> 
> 4) You can have all the additional pics in the world and its still at the "determination of the company" if they will accept your pics or not or if they will allow your chargeback contest to be granted or not.
> 
> Personally we run a 6.9% chargeback rate on gross profits. This cost is passed right back to the National by us marking up our bids 9% for "bad debt". Its a business decision. A1 Property made the best EYE OPENING comment the other day about GREED. She was 100% right on!!
> Its also known as the Circle of Destruction or What goes around Comes Around.
> 
> We had 12 chargebacks last week. Now a lot of people would crap having 12 and we did not even waste our time contesting since as stated "A Waste Of Time To Contest" so we will just keep plugging along marking up the bids. Now were these chargebacks valid? Not on your life.
> 
> 4 Winterizes done in Jan 2009 and another contractor stated that 10 months later in Nov 2009 that there was water in the lines (2 homes) and there was water in the toilets (2 homes)...:no: Thats an easy way to get paid for some work when there wasn't anything else to get paid for by dumping water in the toilets and/or pouring out water in front of a faucet......unfortunately the winterize contractor eats the chargeback.
> 
> 3 Grass cuts since they state they could see grass cut clippings in the pics....UMMM we didn't but I guess when they were done 2 years ago how can you convinse them? You can't so forget it and press on like a good soldier.
> 
> 5 Grass cuts for wrong sized lot pay. Well the assessors page is provided showing the OFFICIAL lot size but guess what? The bank said they have measurements from another contractor that is different thus the assessors page must be incorrect....HUH.... Press on good soldier
> 
> Now there is a reason why the chargebacks are not coming to the contractor for up to 7 years NOW according to the new HUD contracts:
> 
> 1) If the contractor does not see the chargeback for years after the work has been done then that contractor has no recourse to go after the property...ie leins.
> 
> 2) If that chargeback comes back on the contractors Insurance Policy after the home is already sold then YOUR insurance policy has no way to prove if YOU did the work incorrectly and if there is any liability on the contractors Commercial General Liability Policy. THUS the reason for E&O....
> 
> 3) The reason for the E&O coverage "wanted" by the Nationals after YOU terminate....KACHING KACHING can you say ATM? If you quit the business can you just imagine all the chargebacks that will be turned into your E&O Policy? NOW you will say "I never done anything wrong and I am not giving authorization for my policy to pay"......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: WRONG the Service Companies require YOU THE CONTRACTOR to add them as Additional Insured on the POLICY that YOU PAY FOR and by adding them then they are also the POLICYHOLDER with the same rights as YOU THE CONTRACTOR and if THEY (service company) tells YOUR insurance policy that you did the work wrong then the insurance policy has to pay since Service Company is the policyholder saying they admit guilt to bad work...
> 
> 4) March on good soldier
> 
> 5) SCAM


That's eye opening. I'll never understand this industry. I really won't. Just when you think you got it figured. I really don't understand how some people can go 20 years and never eat anything and some get taken from the get go........ you would think it is just certain companies but thats obviously not the case because of the difference of opinions between all of us on them.


----------



## Guest

oteroproperties said:


> That's eye opening. I'll never understand this industry. I really won't. Just when you think you got it figured. I really don't understand how some people can go 20 years and never eat anything and some get taken from the get go........ you would think it is just certain companies but thats obviously not the case because of the difference of opinions between all of us on them.


 
We agree 100%. No rhyme or reason. Some companies better than others? Dunno. 

Never had a chargeback for 8 years....the last 5 has stunk since we know the Nationals have been changing their business models.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> We agree 100%. No rhyme or reason. Some companies better than others? Dunno.
> 
> Never had a chargeback for 8 years....the last 5 has stunk since we know the Nationals have been changing their business models.



The last 5 years has had all the photo requirements and not so much the 8 before. Coincidence??


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> If a 3rd party vendor does not require a trip/service call fee in our area than we flat will not use them. Every area in the country is different but if I can find a "non fee" contractor they normally to terrible work, not insurance or not licensed. Won't run the risk--period.
> 
> Example: today we had to find a contractor to raise a home, replace basement, install drain field, mound, hvac, int plumbing, foundation, wall and to replace the dirt floor. $300 to complete bid. Cheapest we found. I figure his bid will take minimum 6-8 hours to figure, drive time to home and fuel costs. Worth every penny. The bid fee is refundable upon bid approval so really the bid is free *when the bid is approved.*





PoconoP said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Getting a bid approved is laughable. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:







Getting a bid fee eliminates the tire kickers, which is about 99% of the banks.

I've already turned in a price "to obtain professional, licensed bid". 

You never hear back from the bank/national. 
I don't care, I'm sick and tired of them wanting every thing bid including furnace work, roofing etc etc etc and never giving out a bid approval to my fellow contractors that I network with.

Free estimates were never meant to be given with 0% expectation of getting work.
Business just does not work that way.


----------



## BPWY

All-Craft said:


> Ever find out anything about these guy's??, I see they're posting on Craigslist in my area now.





Never heard any thing about them one way or the other.


I never signed with them either.


----------



## BPWY

One of these banks comes back on me 3/5 yrs after the fact demanding more pics I will tell them that when they send me a check for $50 for an hr of office time and it clears I'll get the pics sent right over.
Other wise.............. wish in one hand and &&&& in the other, see which one fills up first.


Central valley is bad for loosing pics, 2, 3 and 4 times. I've had to resend and resend, other wise I get no payment.
Speaking of CVMS..... any body get 2011 grass pricing out of them? I've asked twice................ nada.
Maybe they don't plan on using me or some thing this yr.

Another regional I do a limited amount of work for actually cut their rates for 2011 from what they were in 2010. I told them they were going in the wrong direction and what my price was for 2011. They didn't even have the common courtesy to email a reply.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> OH BOY...this line of posts have rattled my cage
> 
> Chargebacks...uhg. The only facts I know:
> 
> 1) The nationals have meetings with the vendor managers looking for additional ways to chargeback the contractors (yep heard the recordings--even the employees have to watch their backs)
> 
> 2) The nationals do their own audits to increase their "bottom line" to offset all the costs that they have to "eat" themselves for the contractors that have went out of business and tell the nationals when they get their chargebacks 2 years later after being out of business to Screw OFF.
> 
> 3) You can truly cover all your bases and if they want to get you the WILL get you.....
> 
> 4) You can have all the additional pics in the world and its still at the "determination of the company" if they will accept your pics or not or if they will allow your chargeback contest to be granted or not.
> 
> Personally we run a 6.9% chargeback rate on gross profits. This cost is passed right back to the National by us marking up our bids 9% for "bad debt". Its a business decision. A1 Property made the best EYE OPENING comment the other day about GREED. She was 100% right on!!
> Its also known as the Circle of Destruction or What goes around Comes Around.
> 
> We had 12 chargebacks last week. Now a lot of people would crap having 12 and we did not even waste our time contesting since as stated "A Waste Of Time To Contest" so we will just keep plugging along marking up the bids. Now were these chargebacks valid? Not on your life.
> 
> 4 Winterizes done in Jan 2009 and another contractor stated that 10 months later in Nov 2009 that there was water in the lines (2 homes) and there was water in the toilets (2 homes)...:no: Thats an easy way to get paid for some work when there wasn't anything else to get paid for by dumping water in the toilets and/or pouring out water in front of a faucet......unfortunately the winterize contractor eats the chargeback.
> 
> 3 Grass cuts since they state they could see grass cut clippings in the pics....UMMM we didn't but I guess when they were done 2 years ago how can you convinse them? You can't so forget it and press on like a good soldier.
> 
> 5 Grass cuts for wrong sized lot pay. Well the assessors page is provided showing the OFFICIAL lot size but guess what? The bank said they have measurements from another contractor that is different thus the assessors page must be incorrect....HUH.... Press on good soldier
> 
> 
> Now there is a reason why the chargebacks are not coming to the contractor for up to 7 years NOW according to the new HUD contracts:
> 
> 1) If the contractor does not see the chargeback for years after the work has been done then that contractor has no recourse to go after the property...ie leins.
> 
> 2) If that chargeback comes back on the contractors Insurance Policy after the home is already sold then YOUR insurance policy has no way to prove if YOU did the work incorrectly and if there is any liability on the contractors Commercial General Liability Policy. THUS the reason for E&O....
> 
> 3) The reason for the E&O coverage "wanted" by the Nationals after YOU terminate....KACHING KACHING can you say ATM? If you quit the business can you just imagine all the chargebacks that will be turned into your E&O Policy? NOW you will say "I never done anything wrong and I am not giving authorization for my policy to pay"......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: WRONG the Service Companies require YOU THE CONTRACTOR to add them as Additional Insured on the POLICY that YOU PAY FOR and by adding them then they are also the POLICYHOLDER with the same rights as YOU THE CONTRACTOR and if THEY (service company) tells YOUR insurance policy that you did the work wrong then the insurance policy has to pay since Service Company is the policyholder saying they admit guilt to bad work...
> 
> 4) March on good soldier
> 
> 5) SCAM


Regarding your point about grass cut lot size...

I had 2 situations with the same company regarding cuts that absolute baffled me.

The first, a property was assigned to me for seasonal grass maintenance. It was for a City Rowhouse. The property was literally about 1600 S.F. total. I informed them on their forms of the dimensions and billed accordingly. They paid HUD rates. I get a check for a 15K S.F. cut. I don't want to get hit later with a charge back so we inform them of te mistake, TWICE. Their response was the previous contractor stated that the lot was such and such size and that's how it's set up in their system. I literally cut this properties grass with a weed wacker. Based on what they said I could tell that they entered the data incorrectly, at least that's what seemed logical. They would not reduce it down to where it should be and until we parted company I cut that lawn numerous times at the higher rate. Now I fullfilled my reponsibilities regarding this property. What would you call what the National did. I would qualify it as fraudulent and deceptive business practices. 

The second property, I was asked if I could take it over because something happened with the other contractor. I go out, measure the property, it's over 15K S.F. so I submit a bid. They say the previous contracotr stated the lot was only like 8K S.F. I tell them he and they are both wrong, I verified it with the public land records. We went back anf forth numerous times because I would not cut it for the lower rate. They eventually said that they would DECREASE their discount on that lawn only to make up difference. ALL because they refused to change the lot size to the correct size in their system and report it as such to the asset manager. I guess that they were afraid that the truth would set them free......lol If you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest

That's the problem with these national companies-they can't handle the truth. 

A prior contractor put into the software in 2009 lots were over price point for lot size over 10,800 SF ( they said 11,000+) when in truth they were 9,000+/-. Due to this the Hud payout would be substantially less. In 2010 we notified service company the lot size descrepancy and was notified in writing they could not change-the invoice screen automatically put in the pay amounts -which obviously we knew was incorrect. Some we managed to manually change and some wouldn't allow us. 

In late 2010 and so far in 2011 we have got over 300 chargebacks for properties we did up to 10 recuts. We did expect this and withheld funds from those recuts so it was no "shock" but how long should we have been expected to withhold our subs pay? These chargebacks can come years and years later. The nationals we do business with are stating hud can go back up to 7 years. 

300 sounds like a lot (it is) but is only 30 properties mowed 10x each.


----------



## BPWY

Hud charge backs........................ Are they actually doing this? 
Or is this just another lie from the nationals in an effort to pad their bottom lines?


Has any one seen proof of a HUD charge back? If not wouldn't a good lawyer be able to force 
a national to produce proof of the charge back or pay for the work legitimately done?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Hud charge backs........................ Are they actually doing this?
> Or is this just another lie from the nationals in an effort to pad their bottom lines?
> 
> 
> Has any one seen proof of a HUD charge back? If not wouldn't a good lawyer be able to force
> a national to produce proof of the charge back or pay for the work legitimately done?




Unless your independently wealthy you will get nowhere as these nationals have full time teams of lawyers helping them skirt the law and in many case get by with illegal things. Just look at the current deal with Contrator/employee relationship going on. Lots of $$$$ on the line here......


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Hud charge backs........................ Are they actually doing this?
> Or is this just another lie from the nationals in an effort to pad their bottom lines?
> 
> Has any one seen proof of a HUD charge back? If not wouldn't a good lawyer be able to force
> a national to produce proof of the charge back or pay for the work legitimately done?


Yes in a way. They used to with the m&m 2 if a property failed their SPI inspection. But the m&m could fight it but they usually wouldn't spend the time to do it. For example if HUD found the grass too high or a broken window then the m&m could show photos of the last visit showing it was mowed or the window wasn't broken.


----------



## Guest

My opinion is that once the National has issued payment, which is nearly always over 30 days from the date of invoice submission and never BEFORE they clear the file / work for payment that have effectively agreed that the work was perfomed and performed correctly. UNLESS there is overwhelming evidence to the contrary supported by a third party investigation, AT THEIR COST, WITHIN 6 months. 

On bigger items the work and terms should have to be laid out in a written contract signed by all parties for each job.


----------



## mtmtnman

Otero, Are you edging walks and drives every visit and trimming bushes under the allowable for Safeguard???? For what they want to pay the extra work isn't worth it to us out here as most of our lawns fall between 10,000 & 15,000 sq ft already. They also say your supposed to use an edger not a string trimmer...............


----------



## Guest

New hud guidelines for $20. flat fee grass cuts . Cut up to 25k, pick up all clippings and label in clear trash bag. Edge all beds and drive way with fixed blade. trim shurbs, trim all trees, clean gutters, wash ext. windows, plant flowers, mulch all beds use up two 3 cy mulch, clean up after all dogs, armorall realtor sign, check lock box, check keys in lock box, check toilets [clean if needed] for a/f, check water main zipped, water meter removed, pictures of all utilites, check for termites, check all light bulbs, pictures of everything. All clear labeled bags must be photoed at end day and dump reciept must be included in photos. charge backs will be allowable fo 25 years. 

Thanks Tom Y head of how to screw contractors with out them knowing.
Remember to tell all contractors equipment and materials must be bought from the Y co.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Time to boycott these companies, don't you think? What is everyone waiting for? Is the rest of the work they give you really worth it?

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Otero, Are you edging walks and drives every visit and trimming bushes under the allowable for Safeguard???? For what they want to pay the extra work isn't worth it to us out here as most of our lawns fall between 10,000 & 15,000 sq ft already. They also say your supposed to use an edger not a string trimmer...............


Whaaaaaat? No frickin' way.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> New hud guidelines for $20. flat fee grass cuts . Cut up to 25k, pick up all clippings and label in clear trash bag. Edge all beds and drive way with fixed blade. trim shurbs, trim all trees, clean gutters, wash ext. windows, plant flowers, mulch all beds use up two 3 cy mulch, clean up after all dogs, armorall realtor sign, check lock box, check keys in lock box, check toilets [clean if needed] for a/f, check water main zipped, water meter removed, pictures of all utilites, check for termites, check all light bulbs, pictures of everything. All clear labeled bags must be photoed at end day and dump reciept must be included in photos. charge backs will be allowable fo 25 years.
> 
> Thanks Tom Y head of how to screw contractors with out them knowing.
> Remember to tell all contractors equipment and materials must be bought from the Y co.


Who is this company? I really doubt it's HUD but you never know. I know our state rate for those services are $35 bimonthly, but the state right next to us is $120 bimonthly . I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen the contract for my self.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> New hud guidelines for $20. flat fee grass cuts . Cut up to 25k, pick up all clippings and label in clear trash bag. Edge all beds and drive way with fixed blade. trim shurbs, trim all trees, clean gutters, wash ext. windows, plant flowers, mulch all beds use up two 3 cy mulch, clean up after all dogs, armorall realtor sign, check lock box, check keys in lock box, check toilets [clean if needed] for a/f, check water main zipped, water meter removed, pictures of all utilites, check for termites, check all light bulbs, pictures of everything. All clear labeled bags must be photoed at end day and dump reciept must be included in photos. charge backs will be allowable fo 25 years.
> 
> Thanks Tom Y head of how to screw contractors with out them knowing.
> Remember to tell all contractors equipment and materials must be bought from the Y co.


Do they ship a jar of vaseline with the checks to their Vendors / Contractors:w00t:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

DreamWeaver said:


> Do they ship a jar of vaseline with the checks to their Vendors / Contractors:w00t:


Naw. Just a small plastic envelope kinda like mayo or ketchup comes in. Any larger than that and they'd have to charge you for it.

Check and make sure it's not extra hot hot sauce before you use it.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Naw. Just a small plastic envelope kinda like mayo or ketchup comes in. Any larger than that and they'd have to charge you for it.
> 
> Check and make sure it's not extra hot hot sauce before you use it.
> 
> Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol, Matt. Hey, you never know when [or how] they might try to light a fire under ya.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Naw. Just a small plastic envelope kinda like mayo or ketchup comes in. Any larger than that and they'd have to charge you for it.
> 
> Check and make sure it's not extra hot hot sauce before you use it.
> 
> Linda


So once again, they would be a pain in the ARSE :laughing::laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Yes, they would be. Just in a different sort of way.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> Who is this company? I really doubt it's HUD but you never know. I know our state rate for those services are $35 bimonthly, but the state right next to us is $120 bimonthly . I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen the contract for my self.


I take that back, it's $105


----------



## Guest

Hey BarefootLC
Just returned home to a mix of rain and snow, temps in the mid 30's. Was down your way playing golf with the guys for 5 days, sunny and mid 70's everyday. Wishin' I was still there. A few threads ago you asked about the electronic locks, We're working with a company ( NAPA ) that ships them to us per work order. When we get it, we go install it.


----------



## Guest

GRRRRRR....

I despise "hud pool securing". :furious:

Did a bid for property with above ground pool.
*500.00 *to drain/dismantle and store in garage.
*1400.00* to drain and "cover per hud specs"

Thinking surely they would laugh at the bid and tell me to take it down.
Nope...just got bid approval to drain and cover per hud. Due wednesday. :blink:

Same bid is giving me 850.00 for removing toothpaste, shampoo, shaving cream, lotion, and 81 other "chemicals"??
Never thought of toiletries as chemicals....


----------



## Guest

Here is a creative way someone on Craig's list has invented to up his hazard totals:

_"HOUSE PAINT/SPRAY PAINT wanted. Don't throw away. Contact me. (Scranton/NEPA)_
_Date: 2011-03-16, 4:59AM EDT_
_Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]_
_I am looking for any unwanted HOUSE PAINT/supplies and/or any unwanted store bought aerosol SPRAY PAINT cans. No matter how old or how much paint is left, I can use what's is still good and safely dispose of the cans that are too far gone in an environmentally safe manner. I am only looking for FREE and UNWANTED paint etc. Take a look around the garage or basement etc. and if you would like to get rid of any of it, please feel free to contact me and I can arrange to come and pick it up free of charge. Thanks _
_•Location: Scranton/NEPA _
_•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests_


_PostingID: 2268144130"_
__


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I would think it might be a legitimate ad, except for the excessive use of "I" and "Me".

Maybe these guys would like to know about the ad, too. http://www.nepa-alliance.org/

Linda


----------



## BPWY

We don't get paid "per hazard" any more.
Won't do that guy much good.


He might be recycling the paint. In some parts of the country thats a good business
if you can get your paint for free.


----------



## Guest

We have one client who pays per hazard...if he's working for them, he's getting $6 a spray can, $10/gallon for paint.


----------



## Guest

Question for anyone? Have you heard of this that happened to us today:

Sub had approval for plumbing repairs with the licensed plumber. Upon arrival of the plumber he presented us with a form that had to be signed before the work could begin. Form stated that "the signing parties are the representative of the owner of the home and responsible for any problems arising from allowing the inspector to enter the home"...

Apparently another very large and very respected plumbing company had applied for a plumbing permit to install a hot water heater last *September.* This was completed and the inspector for the City came to do the Final Inspection on the water heater and while there noted many other issues that had to be done on plumbing to be code compliant.....Large plumbing company told the inspector they were only retained for the hot water heater and the inspector signed off on that but then "condemned" home for non-compliant plumbing which has to be brought up to code compliance before the home could be sold.

*November* the same plumbing company got sued from the National Service Company and the Bank for granting permission to the inspector to enter the home. The arguments were that the only person/entity that could grant access to the home was the owner of the home. Due to this fact they asked that the plumbing company have to pay for the plumbing that was code violated since they illegally allowed the inspector to enter the home....

From what our plumber stated: The bank won or there was a settlement. Now supposedly all the plumbers are making this "release" form be signed.....

Now the plumbing community talks and has anyone else heard of anything like this?????


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I haven't seen one before but it sounds like a waiver of responsibility or hold harmless agreement. They are just trying to protect themselves and signing it might also protect you. 

On the other hand, it might not protect either of you. I would show it to your attorney. See what he says.

Just for the record, we don't allow anyone access to the homes while we're there and it doesn't matter who they are, if for no other reason than to protect ourselves from "slip and falls", theft, damage, etc. We like to minimize our risks as much as possible.

Sometimes nosy neighbors or prospective buyers come by and try to walk in and look around. We give them the client's name and number but don't allow them inside. If an inspection company wants access, they HAVE TO BE ACCOMPANIED by the listing agent.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Is it too much to ask for one google photo of hud secured above ground pool?
Apparently no one else likes to do them either.


----------



## Guest

I have never done a above ground secure unless deck around it then its just like an in-ground. 

The inspector was the city plumbing inspector that had to sign off on the permit.


----------



## Guest

I've only saw it state a cover that prevents entry, wether accidental or on purpose. 
You might be better off contacting your local HUD office and asking them. Preferably via email so you have it in writing.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> GRRRRRR....
> 
> I despise "hud pool securing". :furious:
> 
> Did a bid for property with above ground pool.
> *500.00 *to drain/dismantle and store in garage.
> *1400.00* to drain and "cover per hud specs"
> 
> Thinking surely they would laugh at the bid and tell me to take it down.
> Nope...just got bid approval to drain and cover per hud. Due wednesday. :blink:
> 
> Same bid is giving me 850.00 for removing toothpaste, shampoo, shaving cream, lotion, and 81 other "chemicals"??
> Never thought of toiletries as chemicals....


Make sure that you have verbiage in the work order that protects you from damage to the lining. It is not uncommon when lined pools are pumped down for the lining to dry and split. You don't want to have to pay to have the pool relined down the road. So make sure you cya.....


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> Make sure that you have verbiage in the work order that protects you from damage to the lining. It is not uncommon when lined pools are pumped down for the lining to dry and split. You don't want to have to pay to have the pool relined down the road. So make sure you cya.....


At $1400, I don't know how you can turn a profit on a pool board up. Unless lumber is cheaper where you are. Pools should be drained to 4th on the deep end to avoid cracking and raising.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> Is it too much to ask for one google photo of hud secured above ground pool?
> Apparently no one else likes to do them either.


Can you use the HUD approved pool covers sold on bargain locks or us hardware supply?


----------



## Guest

You might want to check with your local municipality regarding the above ground pool, ours follows the international residential code and our code inspector has told us that an above ground pool must be drained and dismantled if the property has been labeled *vacant*, and it requires a permit, that requires an inspection to make sure all safety hazards have been properly take care of such as electric, any holes in ground, debris removed, etc.

Also regarding the plumbing issue or for that matter any issue that would require a permit. We always make the owner or responsible party pull a permit, and actually all permits in our area require the owner or responsible party of the property to sign the application. This brings up another problem, How many have done work orders for code violations? We just did one for fleas, garbage, weeds and the catch all uninhabitable conditions. The code violation itself required that the code inspector return and sign off on the items. How do you complete the work order if you aren't allowed to let them in the property and you certainly can't tell them they can't look at anything except the work.


----------



## Guest

Rich51 said:


> You might want to check with your local municipality regarding the above ground pool, ours follows the international residential code and our code inspector has told us that an above ground pool must be drained and dismantled if the property has been labeled *vacant*, and it requires a permit, that requires an inspection to make sure all safety hazards have been properly take care of such as electric, any holes in ground, debris removed, etc.
> 
> Also regarding the plumbing issue or for that matter any issue that would require a permit. We always make the owner or responsible party pull a permit, and actually all permits in our area require the owner or responsible party of the property to sign the application. This brings up another problem, How many have done work orders for code violations? We just did one for fleas, garbage, weeds and the catch all uninhabitable conditions. The code violation itself required that the code inspector return and sign off on the items. How do you complete the work order if you aren't allowed to let them in the property and you certainly can't tell them they can't look at anything except the work.


Stip for it in the bid..... Also, make sure you bid for it.


----------



## Guest

reguarding above ground pool covering. There's always seems to be a guy on the street who puts a pick axe in the side. "Don't need a kid falling in there, no ***** or wildlife either, better of empty bugs wont nest there." Ok will bid to remove.


----------



## oteroproperties

mtmtnman said:


> Otero, Are you edging walks and drives every visit and trimming bushes under the allowable for Safeguard???? For what they want to pay the extra work isn't worth it to us out here as most of our lawns fall between 10,000 & 15,000 sq ft already. They also say your supposed to use an edger not a string trimmer...............


We bid shrubs, we mow edge blow and spray weed kill. For safeguard the better part of my cuts are within 15 miles of my shop so it works for us. I do have some out as far as 25 miles, and i have a client with 100 or so cuts out as far as 50 miles. Better then 60% of my profit comes from recuts and id trade all preservation work for more cuts if they werent need to actually obtain more cuts.


----------



## oteroproperties

FremontREO said:


> I have never done a above ground secure unless deck around it then its just like an in-ground.
> 
> The inspector was the city plumbing inspector that had to sign off on the permit.


Hud no longer has instructions for installation. Its up to the client do determine design and its usually what is acceptable to code enforcement officer. Here we board an above ground just like an inground. I have done better then 100 board ups with no issues in our design. However when i go into a new area i get with the code office and make sure they approve


----------



## Guest

oteroproperties said:


> Hud no longer has instructions for installation. Its up to the client do determine design and its usually what is acceptable to code enforcement officer. Here we board an above ground just like an inground. I have done better then 100 board ups with no issues in our design. However when i go into a new area i get with the code office and make sure they approve


Willing to share any pics?
We cant remove as it is still pre foreclosure.
I would love to find someone at hud who would okay a simple prefabricated cover.


----------



## Guest

oteroproperties said:


> Hud no longer has instructions for installation. Its up to the client do determine design and its usually what is acceptable to code enforcement officer. Here we board an above ground just like an inground. I have done better then 100 board ups with no issues in our design. However when i go into a new area i get with the code office and make sure they approve


 
HUH come to think of it I did do 1 above ground pool cover that the bank demanded and it was in South Carolina.....

Maybe its because "up here" those pool covers built out of the 2x6 framing holds snow and thus the extra weight....I have seen people try and the pools are crushed by the time I found 'em. Never really gave it much thought since we always remove. The biggest "gotcha" is to make sure to take tons of pics showing the depression in the ground is taken care of. Got charged back for not putting in a "non guarantee" that the newly filled dirt won't washout on the next heavy rain leaving another depression albeit small but that was enough excuse


----------



## Guest

What I'd probably do is anchor in the ground several 4" X4" post around the perimeter of the pool. Then basically construct a rim joist around the pool and then ultimatley frame in joist and cover with plywood or wire mesh and heavy plastic per HUDs previous regs. 

This would allow you to create a stable cover and help with load /weight problems from possible snow for the problem Fremont discussed.

Kinda like building a deck on top of the pool.


----------



## mtmtnman

Mineral stained toilets. A company want's this toilet cleaned. Might be able to get it in 20-30 minutes of scrubbing with a pumice stone but it is brush clean as can be. They are trying to send me out there to reclean and refresh anti freeze...........


----------



## mtmtnman

Look at the water coming out the hose.......


----------



## BPWY

In the completion notes if you mention the staining usually they'll leave you alone.

After they determine it needs clean................ yer screwed. 
Kinda like charge backs, they CLAIM there is an appeal process..... you can appeal all you want.... they 
continue to deny, deny, deny.


----------



## BPWY

Absolute property preservation out of MI............


Any body else get their joke of a pricing? 
Its obvious they are working for Altisource. 
Their flat rate bundle is between $400 and $700 depending on the size of the lot.
Unreal, they are taking a $600 cut off of the standard pricing.


No I'm *not* going to be working for them.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Matt ~

Someone told me years ago that denture cleaner works great on toilets because they're made of the same materials that go into dentures.

If you have to go back out there, see if it works. Won't hurt to try.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

oteroproperties said:


> We bid shrubs, we mow edge blow and spray weed kill. For safeguard the better part of my cuts are within 15 miles of my shop so it works for us. I do have some out as far as 25 miles, and i have a client with 100 or so cuts out as far as 50 miles. Better then 60% of my profit comes from recuts and id trade all preservation work for more cuts if they werent need to actually obtain more cuts.





15 miles????



Doesn't even get me "into town". 

This makes things much different than the populated states and also very challenging. We have to hold firm on our requests for extra distance money.
And be extra diligent on planning routes.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Matt ~
> 
> Someone told me years ago that denture cleaner works great on toilets because they're made of the same materials that go into dentures.
> 
> If you have to go back out there, see if it works. Won't hurt to try.
> 
> Linda





As the proud owner of a full set of store boughts.............. I wouldn't hold my breath on that working.


----------



## REO2Rentals

BPWY said:


> Absolute property preservation out of MI............
> 
> 
> Any body else get their joke of a pricing?
> Its obvious they are working for Altisource.
> Their flat rate bundle is between $400 and $700 depending on the size of the lot.
> Unreal, they are taking a $600 cut off of the standard pricing.
> 
> 
> No I'm *not* going to be working for them.


Some are so damn GREEDY!!


----------



## BPWY

MichiganREO said:


> Some are so damn GREEDY!!





You work for them?



I have to wonder if it isn't NOW PP rebranded.


----------



## REO2Rentals

BPWY said:


> Absolute property preservation out of MI............
> 
> 
> Any body else get their joke of a pricing?
> Its obvious they are working for Altisource.
> Their flat rate bundle is between $400 and $700 depending on the size of the lot.
> Unreal, they are taking a $600 cut off of the standard pricing.
> 
> 
> No I'm *not* going to be working for them.


 
Some are so darn GREEDY!!:whistling


----------



## REO2Rentals

BPWY said:


> You work for them?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder if it isn't NOW PP rebranded.


NOPPPPPEEEE:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> As the proud owner of a full set of store boughts.............. I wouldn't hold my breath on that working.


You never know until you try. My vendor swore by it. Said it worked on really tough toilet stains.

I don't know about the stains in the tank. Perhaps CLR would work best.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Got a work order today to trim a tree off a house . Was told I had a excessive bid and client had reduced the bid approval. Hell reduce , they want me to drive 120 miles round trip trim 4 trees off a roof 30 feet high and take it to landfill for $250 before discount lmao . I will sending this back as not interested and good luck . O and as far as stained toilets do what my local competitor did... spray paint them white lmao !!! OH by the way he is out of business or I would send him this tree job.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

OMG. I would never even dream of spray painting the interior of a toilet. lol

So what would this guy do to shortcut tree trimming? Go up in a skybucket and paint them the color of the sky?:laughing:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

With the militant mentality of some of these nationals on hard water/mineral stained toilets that cannot be cleaned ......... spray painting might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## BPWY

shipp said:


> Got a work order today to trim a tree off a house . Was told I had a excessive bid and client had reduced the bid approval. Hell reduce , they want me to drive 120 miles round trip trim 4 trees off a roof 30 feet high and take it to landfill for $250 before discount lmao . I will sending this back as not interested and good luck . O and as far as stained toilets do what my local competitor did... spray paint them white lmao !!! OH by the way he is out of business or I would send him this tree job.





Tell em to call a tree service and compare your prices. 

Thats crazy on their part.


----------



## mtmtnman

I just did 2 trees for more than that. The key phrase is *"safety equipment required"*


----------



## Guest

Agreed we did one tree, detailed out safety equip needed as there was a daycare next door, approved for 3k. And since I would not want my kid to be in a daycare next to me handling a chainsaw, had a pro do it and he took care of it all and you would be shock at how cheap his price was.


----------



## Guest

I've been getting that a lot lately. Put a bid in back in Dec for $1,000. They came back stating my bid was approved for a reduced amount of $450. I told them I couldn't do it for that so the reassigned it. Well last week they came back and asked if I would still honor my bid. I said yes but guess what. I got an email back stating that my bid was approved for a reduced amount. This time $100...before discount. Needless to say I sent it back along with the email from Dec. 
All I can do is laugh!!


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> I've been getting that a lot lately. Put a bid in back in Dec for $1,000. They came back stating my bid was approved for a reduced amount of $450. I told them I couldn't do it for that so the reassigned it. Well last week they came back and asked if I would still honor my bid. I said yes but guess what. I got an email back stating that my bid was approved for a reduced amount. This time $100...before discount. Needless to say I sent it back along with the email from Dec.
> All I can do is laugh!!


Sounds like Safeguard to me.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Same happened to me. Put in a bid for $1,910 and it was approved for $500. No way, Jose. I asked them to please reassign to another vendor.

No, it wasn't Safeguard either. Those guys can kiss my fanny, right along with Cyprexx, and First Am!

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Same happened to me. Put in a bid for $1,910 and it was approved for $500. No way, Jose. I asked them to please reassign to another vendor.
> 
> No, it wasn't Safeguard either. Those guys can kiss my fanny, right along with Cyprexx, and First Am!
> 
> Linda


 They are all crazy. I sent mine back and two phone calls asking me why I could not do it for that amount. I explained distance, landfill, fuel cost ,etc and they said is that all ????? WELL YA


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Sounds like Safeguard to me.


Not Safeguard. I figured when they came back asking me to honor my bid it was because my bid was the lowest. I never would have thought they would go even lower on me. I have another one in the works now that they came back at me with. I hope it doesn't end the same way, if it does I'll lose all hope in getting any bids approved.... Without reduction lol


----------



## Guest

Not safeguard here either


----------



## Guest

Mntnman,
denturecream will turn turn RV fluid from pink to clear like water...old school trick.


----------



## Guest

I also know a lot of guys who paint those toilets.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Mntnman,
> denturecream will turn turn RV fluid from pink to clear like water...old school trick.


Bleach makes it turn yellow---ish..... Looks like it belongs there if ya know what I mean:whistling

When I was in the service, we cleaned the toilets (stainless steel) with bug juice (like Kool-Aide) and man did it work great.....:blink:


----------



## Guest

anyone here lucky enough to get HUD mowing in there area directly from HUD ? I have been contacted and have contacted several companies in Kansas City area and all are subs of a sub out of California ??? What the heck Linda lol just asking it use to make me alot of money but not anymore..... no it pays pennies on the dollar


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Mntnman,
> denturecream will turn turn RV fluid from pink to clear like water...old school trick.




So does bleach.......................


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> I also know a lot of guys who paint those toilets.


I have never seen this. Wow, and I thought I saw it all. Lmao


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I have never seen this. Wow, and I thought I saw it all. Lmao


Yeah but you know you have seen it all when they paint the toilet PINK to match the fluid!!! NO KIDDING:w00t:

Funny as heck. I don't blame the contactors 1 bit....better then these people charging back for dirty toilets when its got old "iron water" stains that have probably been there for 40 years. Man you got to love these people judging your toilet cleans when the JUDGERS probably don't have a toilet themselves...."Outsourcing reviewers".


----------



## APlusPPGroup

shipp said:


> anyone here lucky enough to get HUD mowing in there area directly from HUD ? I have been contacted and have contacted several companies in Kansas City area and all are subs of a sub out of California ??? _*What the heck Linda*_ lol just asking it use to make me alot of money but not anymore..... no it pays pennies on the dollar


Shipp ~

Why are you addressing me? I don't sub work from HUD subs. Ever. If my vendors don't make money, I don't take the job. Period.

Linda


----------



## Racerx

a1propertyclean said:


> Same happened to me. Put in a bid for $1,910 and it was approved for $500. No way, Jose. I asked them to please reassign to another vendor.
> 
> No, it wasn't Safeguard either. Those guys can kiss my fanny, right along with *Cyprexx*, and First Am!
> 
> Linda


Just got a call from Cyprexx today, am I headed for trouble??:no:


----------



## Guest

Update of bid approval at reduced rate
I received the following email.

Ok per my supervisor in order to appeal this price we need extremely detail bid sent in to explain why you are bidding at your price. Needs to include materials and equipment and prices. Thanks

Appeal! How about reassign it again. I swear they want to know exactly how many screws you are going to use and the name brands of the tools LOL! It feels like a game and I don't want to play!


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> Update of bid approval at reduced rate
> I received the following email.
> 
> Ok per my supervisor in order to appeal this price we need extremely detail bid sent in to explain why you are bidding at your price. Needs to include materials and equipment and prices. Thanks
> 
> Appeal! How about reassign it again. I swear they want to know exactly how many screws you are going to use and the name brands of the tools LOL! It feels like a game and I don't want to play!


They must not understand tree trimming. The chains, probably 5 men, the blades, disposal fees by weight, rope, safety equipment.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> They must not understand tree trimming. The chains, probably 5 men, the blades, disposal fees by weight, rope, safety equipment.


That's a common problem in the preservation industry. You have people trying to tell the contractors that are the ones actually doing the work what they should be charging and quite frankly they often have NO FRIGGIN CLUE :jester: how to price a job or as to what it takes and cost to run a business. Unless it's running it into the ground, they excel at that.

I once had a rep say that the bank doesn't like paying for such and such. My response was I don't like having to pay taxes, but guess what, it ain't up to me. Me no gonna get paid, me no gonna do work:no:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

All-Craft said:


> Just got a call from Cyprexx today, am I headed for trouble??:no:


Probably. But don't take my word for it. Other vendors like working with them. Just read through the posts and you'll see who does and who doesn't.

Linda


----------



## Racerx

a1propertyclean said:


> Probably. But don't take my word for it. Other vendors like working with them. Just read through the posts and you'll see who does and who doesn't.
> 
> Linda


Yeah I was on the old thread too, and have been researching them on the net, it's about 60-40 negative vs positive right now, but your word carries a lot of weight here, so I"ll consider myself warned.


----------



## mtmtnman

Depends on the area. They have been decent to me. No my favorite by far but i don't hate on them too much.............


----------



## Guest

Cyprexx *used to be* a good company. Now it seems everyone can get along for about 5-6 months then it all goes to heck. I gave up and quit them 2009-early 2010. Couldn't handle the ignorance anylonger. 

Try 'em but be sure to watch out for your best interest.


----------



## Guest

Anybody hear of a company called Buczek Enterprises? Wondering if you could give me the "Good" :smile: The "Bad" :furious: and the "Ugly"  about this company.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> That's a common problem in the preservation industry. You have people trying to tell the contractors that are the ones actually doing the work what they should be charging and quite frankly they often have NO FRIGGIN CLUE :jester: how to price a job or as to what it takes and cost to run a business. Unless it's running it into the ground, they excel at that.
> 
> I once had a rep say that the bank doesn't like paying for such and such. My response was I don't like having to pay taxes, but guess what, it ain't up to me. Me no gonna get paid, me no gonna do work:no:





Theres a company out of MI that starts with 5. I had one of their absolutely clueless female employees tell me in a very haughty condescending way that there is absolutely no reason under the sun for an independent contractor to figure in any sort of travel time or travel expenses into your bids. "My boss does not pay me for my travel to my job and there is absolutely no reason you should worry about what it costs for you to travel to your jobs."


Unbelievable, I didn't work for them much at all after that.
It was sad, they were such a good company for me for the first 9 or 10 months.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> .................. i don't hate on them too much.............







THAT speaks VOLUMES in and of itself.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Theres a company out of MI that starts with 5. I had one of their absolutely clueless female employees tell me in a very haughty condescending way that there is absolutely no reason under the sun for an independent contractor to figure in any sort of travel time or travel expenses into your bids. "My boss does not pay me for my travel to my job and there is absolutely no reason you should worry about what it costs for you to travel to your jobs."
> 
> 
> Unbelievable, I didn't work for them much at all after that.
> It was sad, they were such a good company for me for the first 9 or 10 months.


So you and the brothers are screwed over one person, thats dumb. She should have been sent home till she learns how to talk to people. And you should have been given more w/os. Shes overhead, you make them money. The contractor pool is always drianing.


----------



## BPWY

There is a reason they are recruiting as hard as they are.
They've run off a lot of their good vendors.


----------



## BPWY

Interesting craigslist ad. 





> Genesis Preservation is searching for a contractor with nearly a year of experience in the Property Preservation Industry. Or we are also looking for a contractor who is familiar with the Foreclosure Industry but does not classify themselves as a Property Preservation contractor. We need a contractor that is familiar with and can perform the following types of projects:




What constitutes "nearly a year" of experience?

11 months? 10 months? lol


There is probably a reason that the contractor does not want to classify themselves as a PP contractor.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

They are probably recruiting people who are familiar with the rules and regs but not with pricing.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

You got the feeling that they are cheap??

Yeah me too.


----------



## BPWY

Some looking around their site shows they are working for NAPA and Ocwen.


cheap cheap cheap


Also they are a small regional.


----------



## REO2Rentals

BPWY said:


> Some looking around their site shows they are working for NAPA and Ocwen.
> 
> 
> cheap cheap cheap
> 
> 
> Also they are a small regional.


 
Who is NAPA= OCWEN= 

HOW CHEAP$ ARE THEY?

Thanks:chinese:


----------



## BPWY

MichiganREO said:


> Who is NAPA= OCWEN=
> 
> HOW CHEAP$ ARE THEY?
> 
> Thanks:chinese:



NAPA National Asset Protection Agency


Ocwen... Altisource.

Can't say for NAPA, but Ocwen is the absolute lowest price that I'll accept when they are contractor direct. $70 wints, $25 per yrd debris, $150 janitorial etc.
When their rates go thru a national/regional they are well below what I'll accept.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Interesting craigslist ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What constitutes "nearly a year" of experience?
> 
> 11 months? 10 months? lol
> 
> 
> There is probably a reason that the contractor does not want to classify themselves as a PP contractor.


So they want somebody that knows the foreclosure industry, but not really.

They also want a property preservation contractor, but not really.

So what they are looking for is someone that THINKS they can make some easy money..... But we know, not really:no:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

DreamWeaver said:


> So they want somebody that knows the foreclosure industry, but not really.
> 
> They also want a property preservation contractor, but not really.
> 
> So what they are looking for is someone that THINKS they can make some easy money..... But we know, not really:no:



Very well said.:thumbup: 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Very well said.:thumbup:
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Linda


Amazing


----------



## Guest

So far so good working with NAPA for the last 6 weeks. They have a price matrix but tell us to ignore it and bid each job. They have accepted every bid ( about 10 to this point ), and the monies are deposited the following Tuesday in our account after the week of completion. We are currently pricing out a roof, windows, stairs, chimney repair on a house. Probably gonna be about 50k, we'll see if it gets approved.


----------



## Guest

That whole wanting to know every piece of material involved in the job is because they are using the Marshall and Swift RCX software. We had a roof bid get cut from $2200 down to $1150. When I asked why I was told because it was how the cost estimater software bid the job. I decided I should buy the software so I would know what I was up against. In the RCX presentation their sales guy was doing a demonstration and it showed that to do a 2x2 drywall repair I should charge $80. I was supposed to buy materials, pay labor and make a second trip to sand and paint for the $80. I told him the software sucked and I was going out of business if all my bids were going to subject to that sort of nonsensical price. He told me their labor pricing was based upon unskilled labor like the kind I could pick up in Home Depot's parking lot. I told him I would go to jail for hiring illegals if I did that and if his company was encouraging that I would let ICE know. I also told him to make drywall look right is not an unskilled labor job. It takes serious skill.
2 days after our conversation ended with me saying I just couldn't see any value in his program I got another email. It stated he had done more research and learned there were other ways to enter a drywall patch and the software was now showing I could charge $430 for the job. $430 seemed on the high side but I would gladly charge it. 
Point of all that being is that if the RCX sales guy didn't even know all the ins and outs of his software which is controlling *our* bids, the donkey legs sitting behind the desk at XYZ National surely don't. After getting the second email I decided it might be worth it to buy the software. Just so I could make sure the bids were being imput properly and have a little ammunition the next time I get told the cost estimator said this job should only cost $***. Software is $175 per year.


----------



## JenkinsHB

that has been my biggest gripe about the rcx software. the people at hud have no idea how to use the software. I got a bid cut to $23 to paint a door that had grafitti on it. That's less than a trip charge? I'll be buying the software here soon to combat the bid cutting.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Wouldn't turning down the job be cheaper than buying the software? Even if you buy it, it may not change anything with regards to the client's approval process.

You might be able to prove how you arrived at your numbers but we all know that it's 99% futile in arguing a point and swaying the client's decision.

Linda


----------



## Guest

We have estimating software but in the end we always figure if we can "make a *good* profit after paying expenses" then we will complete the work. Understand that Profit is not breaking even or very little profit otherwise its rejected.


----------



## Guest

I agree, I have answered four calls today about a bid I finally said " have somebody else do it "... If I am sub contractor ...I have that right ??? At this point they can keep there work and pennies it pays. I have grass cut season in a week and it is always good to me and the client I work for is not a knuckle head. (YET) Just letting off steam sorry


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> that has been my biggest gripe about the rcx software. the people at hud have no idea how to use the software. I got a bid cut to $23 to paint a door that had grafitti on it. That's less than a trip charge? I'll be buying the software here soon to combat the bid cutting.


No Thanks,

I set my prices... They can try to get whatever they want but If it ain't worth it to me, I could give a $-H-I-T less what their software says. 

Ya see, they funny thing is, my software works exactly the way theirs does, it says exactly what I want it to say.

Negotiations are one thing, being told this is what this job should pay, ironically by most people that have no clue, as I've said before, is laughable:laughing::laughing::laughing:. 

As I said, NO THANKS.... My software always tends to come out to exactly what a job is worth for me to do.:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

Hey DreamWeaver..... guess who bought me a nice expensive salmon supper last night?

I hope you make lots of $$$$$ for them so they buy me more. lol


----------



## BPWY

M&M Mortgage......


They called me to cover a previous contractor's bid that is no longer with them. 
I didn't like his prices but it turned out OK in the long run. Not great, but OK.
And they paid in 16 days from when I did the work. Can't beat that.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Hey DreamWeaver..... guess who bought me a nice expensive salmon supper last night?
> 
> I hope you make lots of $$$$$ for them so they buy me more. lol


I'm Locked, Cocked and ready to Rock my friend. 

Can't wait... 

Wild or Farm raised...Not you, the Salmon:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Probably not wild this far inland.


Don't matter, tasted damn good.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Probably not wild this far inland.
> 
> 
> Don't matter, tasted damn good.


I like the wild better, but definately more expensive. 

You ever had cedar plank salmon?


----------



## Guest

Looks like we're the only ones in the sandbox right now... 

I'm beat, had a long friggin day.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> I'm Locked, Cocked and ready to Rock my friend.
> 
> Can't wait...
> 
> Wild or Farm raised...Not you, the Salmon:laughing:




Depending on who you asked they'd tell you I was raised a little of both. :laughing:

Can't say that I've had cedar plank salmon.
I'm not real up on the kinds of salmon. Don't get a chance to eat much of it.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Paul ~

Watch out for M&M. They're great to work with for a little while. I just collected on invoices they owed me for over a year and they only wanted to pay half. Once I told them I would file small claims against each property they didn't pay the invoice on, they paid the balance in full.

It hasn't been that long since I gave you a thumbs up. This has all come about since then. Just keep your eyes open.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> M&M Mortgage......
> 
> They called me to cover a previous contractor's bid that is no longer with them.
> I didn't like his prices but it turned out OK in the long run. Not great, but OK.
> And they paid in 16 days from when I did the work. Can't beat that.


They hire hacks too. I did a resecuring for them. Their previous contractor did a dry wint and drained the water heater in the garage which and was full of clothes and rags.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

When we first went nationwide, M&M was our first client. They gave us lots of work but, little by little, they starting taking short cuts on the work and bigger discounts than they told us, ALL of which got paid back in the very last payment. 

I terminated them after a few months and they kept sending orders asking us "please, pretty please". We did a couple more jobs, then terminated them again.

The girls sending the orders were nice to work with, Adrianna in accounting was not. I almost NEVER yell and scream but Adrianna got exactly what she deserved when she called. And George, the owner, is a total head, if you know what I mean. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> I like the wild better, but definately more expensive.
> 
> You ever had cedar plank salmon?



BPWY don't get that fancy with his cooking. :no::no::bangin: I on the other hand am very familiar with planking. Try Shrimp or Tuna on them sometime. I also like Cuthroat Trout done on a plank.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> BPWY don't get that fancy with his cooking. :no::no::bangin: I on the other hand am very familiar with planking. Try Shrimp or Tuna on them sometime. I also like Cuthroat Trout done on a plank.


----------



## BPWY

I doubt that M&M will have much work for me.
I'm hoping that this is my last year in P&P. 
I am hoping that I'll pick up enough local work and non bank owned work that I can tell the rest of the service companies I still work for that "its been real, and its been fun........ but it HAS NOT been real fun."


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> BPWY don't get that fancy with his cooking. :no::no::bangin: I on the other hand am very familiar with planking. Try Shrimp or Tuna on them sometime. I also like Cuthroat Trout done on a plank.


I'm picturing BPWY with a fish nailed to a 4" X 6" pressure treated PLANK in one hand, with a pnuematic nail gun in the other:shutup:, a bon fire:blink: and the Fire Department showing up in the background.......:laughing:

And him being in the Preservation Industry I'm thinking the fish could ONLY be the Cuthroat Trout......lololololol


----------



## Guest

Is this the M&M out of Ohio?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> unacceptable!!!



yikes brother!!! what company is this from?? Tell me so i can email them and tell them how acceptable their prices are lol


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Question for anyone? Have you heard of this that happened to us today:
> 
> Sub had approval for plumbing repairs with the licensed plumber. Upon arrival of the plumber he presented us with a form that had to be signed before the work could begin. Form stated that "the signing parties are the representative of the owner of the home and responsible for any problems arising from allowing the inspector to enter the home"...
> 
> Apparently another very large and very respected plumbing company had applied for a plumbing permit to install a hot water heater last *September.* This was completed and the inspector for the City came to do the Final Inspection on the water heater and while there noted many other issues that had to be done on plumbing to be code compliant.....Large plumbing company told the inspector they were only retained for the hot water heater and the inspector signed off on that but then "condemned" home for non-compliant plumbing which has to be brought up to code compliance before the home could be sold.
> 
> *November* the same plumbing company got sued from the National Service Company and the Bank for granting permission to the inspector to enter the home. The arguments were that the only person/entity that could grant access to the home was the owner of the home. Due to this fact they asked that the plumbing company have to pay for the plumbing that was code violated since they illegally allowed the inspector to enter the home....
> 
> From what our plumber stated: The bank won or there was a settlement. Now supposedly all the plumbers are making this "release" form be signed.....
> 
> Now the plumbing community talks and has anyone else heard of anything like this?????



yes, they are doing that in vegas


----------



## APlusPPGroup

SWOH REO said:


> Is this the M&M out of Ohio?


No. This is M&M Mortgage out of Miami, Florida.

Linda


----------



## Guest

D&R Services said:


> yes, they are doing that in vegas


 
Mike, 

Do you sign the forms? I'm thinking we are going to send them off to the National for signature:whistling

I did hear a rumor that the plumbing company is in discussions with the realtor/contractor that hired them to complete the repairs. This was from a plumber who used to work for the company that got "shafted". 

I imagine that discussion went like this: MR/MRS Realtor/contractor you hired us so you gonna pay for this mess or we will sick our corporate dog lawyer on you


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you sign the forms? I'm thinking we are going to send them off to the National for signature:whistling
> 
> I did hear a rumor that the plumbing company is in discussions with the realtor/contractor that hired them to complete the repairs. This was from a plumber who used to work for the company that got "shafted".
> 
> I imagine that discussion went like this: MR/MRS Realtor/contractor you hired us so you gonna pay for this mess or we will sick our corporate dog lawyer on you


I would make sure a statement is included in any bid that requires an inspection and I would also include a seperate line item for arranging the inspection. Making certain that they know that no work will be done without a signed authorization and agreement as to the terms of the bid.

Kind of a boomerang effect on their lame arses.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Do you sign the forms? I'm thinking we are going to send them off to the National for signature:whistling







After the mess of the lawsuit etc I'd be sending it off to them.
No way in hell is my sig going on the dotted line.


----------



## thanohano44

D&R Services said:


> yikes brother!!! what company is this from?? Tell me so i can email them and tell them how acceptable their prices are lol


Bpwy, posted the price for a regional of OCWEN's who took $600 to $700 off of the bundles. Unacceptable!! I never take more than 25% off of an invoice for a sub of mines. You treat your subs well, pay them well and they will always perform. It seems they were taking almost 50% off the other work as well! 

Some these regionals are wanting to pay employee rates without benefits. Unreal. Makes me want to head butt somebody

Troy aka your friendly neighbor hood Polynesian pleasure provider. I mean preservation provider. Lol


----------



## Guest

To show you the disparity between what the Nat's want to pay and what the real world DOES pay for services provided, I did a lock change for a Real Estate Agent that involved replacing 1 knoblock on the front door of the dwelling and install a Padlock and hasp on the gate for $200+. 

Oh, and they already had a keybox on the door.

Some of the Nat's only want to pay $90 for up to 6 lock changes.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> To show you the disparity between what the Nat's want to pay and what the real world DOES pay for services provided, I did a lock change for a Real Estate Agent that involved replacing 1 knoblock on the front door of the dwelling and install a Padlock and hasp on the gate for $200+.
> 
> Oh, and they already had a keybox on the door.
> 
> Some of the Nat's only want to pay $90 for up to 6 lock changes.


 
Here's a difference between two nationals. Frist week of Feb, due int on reo. Oc/Alt has property next door with a posting from early Jan. about per/rmove 18 days. Ours job snow covered, bid to due snow before services performed.
Trip charge.$**. bid for snow appv. two days latter. $***. Rekey both doors.$**. wet/w $***. frozen bid to dethaw $***. X 2 floors, bid to pump basement. $***. Bid to install sump pump.$***. another snow $**. All bids appv. bid minor plumbing repair. $***. another snow $**. and the plumbing fixed with another wet/w $***. And the time is almost up on our posting for personals. 35 c/y at $**. jant. $**. and then grass cut every two weeks $**. and a once a month polish at $**. till it sells. 
Back to Oc/Alt door smashed and wide open at thrid vist, elec heat full on,water on just a mess. No one has ever been back. The only thing that the guy that went got paid for is a digital lock change, what $20. bucks. :w00t:


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone notice the inherent lack of P&P work over the last few weeks? While my REO work is steady i have virtually NO P&P work, 1 - 2 orders a week where i used to get 20 to 30 orders a week with 7 different nationals. My other contacts in my state are seeing the same thing. Now were coming up on grass cut trip charge season, (Lions share of our lawns are over 15,000 sq ft and i never seem to get approvals. The banks let them grow and hope the neighbors cut them) and i have virtually no work for my main crew. Reo work is steady but i can handle most of that on my own. My worry is P&P work now normally translates into REO work down the road. I think that by the end of summer if things don't change in P&P that the REO work where i make the most of my income will be no-existent.


----------



## BPWY

Its been a *VERY* quiet last 3 weeks for me.

Lucky for me my non bank owned spring clean ups and lawn care is gearing up quickly.


----------



## Guest

For the last 3 weeks we have had tumbleweeds blowing through my yard it's been so dry...work wise that is. Like you I am glad the non bank grass cuts started. Maybe we won't dry up and blow away, BUT maybe our competition will. :whistling


----------



## BPWY

BPWY said:


> Its been a *VERY* quiet last 3 weeks for me.
> 
> Lucky for me my non bank owned spring clean ups and lawn care is gearing up quickly.





What was odd about the big slow down is the week before that I was eyeballs deep. Worked 8 days straight.
Then nothing.


----------



## brm1109

*What a bad estimate*

Boy did I mess up on my estimate. Had a call for a total trashout of a house from a private customer.
I figured 40 yards of trash, so I ordered a 40 yard dumpster. Well guess what it was actually 70 yards of trash, thank God the customer was cool about about and agreed to pay for 75% of the second dumpster.
Got lucky that I didn't really lose that much.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Boy did I mess up on my estimate. Had a call for a total trashout of a house from a private customer.
> I figured 40 yards of trash, so I ordered a 40 yard dumpster. Well guess what it was actually 70 yards of trash, thank God the customer was cool about about and agreed to pay for 75% of the second dumpster.
> Got lucky that I didn't really lose that much.


 
This is the problem with cubic yard gestimates of large volumes of scattered about trash / debris. Tough to figure accurately, yet we need to figure the volume somehow for pricing. 

When I et into large volumes I try to visualize how many 30 or 40 yard dumpster will be needed. Then I try to account for any heavy materials seperately because here we pay to dump based on weight. 

You did truly luck out with the Private Customer. If it had been a Pres. Co. that awarded the bid they would have made you eat the additional cost and would not have thought twice about it.


----------



## Guest

Two weeks ago a we had a cfk on a mother/daughter. One side went with the deal, the other not intrested. The guy wanted to get a laywer and stay, reason No Cash to move on with, the money the creditor was offering was enough to clean just the ext. no help to him. He needed the money to move on. Here is what we came up with and how the women who runs the office handled the deal. She confrenced the broker and creditor and sold them on will do all work up front, for X amount. He can have all the money from the cfk and move on. He signed and we gave him ten days . We took out over 5,500.lbs and 47 tires today I gave him his check at 1:00 pm , we finished and gave the house to the realtor by 4. Here's the selling points . House on market today, no courts, no sheriff or there fees, your going to pay clean it up, just now or latter. The creditor really won on this deal i think, we got people in houses for years and we dont make money on them. Like i said we tried a new idea and it worked because the a/m listened.


----------



## Guest

Personally I hate CFK's but I'm being selfish:whistling

It seems to me that the bank comes out with a steak, the ex-homeowner comes out with peanut butter and jelly sandwich and We come out with the crumbs....

But then again none of our companies will pay us for a CFK anylonger...just the lockchange fees if we get to change the locks. SO we normally turn them down.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Personally I hate CFK's but I'm being selfish:whistling
> 
> It seems to me that the bank comes out with a steak, the ex-homeowner comes out with peanut butter and jelly sandwich and We come out with the crumbs....
> 
> But then again none of our companies will pay us for a CFK anylonger...just the lockchange fees if we get to change the locks. SO we normally turn them down.


Your 100% right about the money, there is none. Thats why we spun the deal in our favor. We made money on front end. We also got a wet/w, jant. locks and grass/c but 4 inchs snow didnt let that happen.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Thanks to someone picking up the fight [this morning!] that was over in the last thread, the mods closed it permanently.
> 
> Here we have a chance to start fresh so, hopefully, we can all leave our differences of opinions regarding race, religion, and politics out of it and continue with discussions regarding property preservation.
> 
> So, with that said............ Good morning, everyone!:clap:
> 
> Linda


Hello,
My name is Sandy and I am the co-owner of Devil Dog Preservation and Landscaping. I have been reading through the forum here for a few hours and I am intrigued by your knowledge and I would very much like to become a vendor for your company. 
I am in Arizona.....Tucson area which covers Pima, Pinal, Santa Cruz and some of Cochise counties. Please let me know if you have a need here.
Thanks so much,
Sandy
520-483-9993


----------



## Guest

Hey guys,

I haven't been on the site since the shutdown. I wasn't upset, just got busy  Hope all are well. 

Have a scenario I wanted to run by you that I ran into today. One of my guys went to a house for the initial services and it ended up being a bid (120 c.y., dirty house, the works). We got the approval and in and amongst the debris in the barn was discovered a small 2-3 c.y. pile of asbestos. He left it there and we called the professionals for prices to handle and dispose of it and informed the M&M that we would be providing a bid to remove. All was well until this afternoon we got the email that it should have been included in the original bid, yada yada yada and we would have to remove it as part of our approved amount.

I can understand that oversight of a hazard is not good, but it was 120 yards and it was everywhere. Also, do they expect contractors who are not licenced to be able to accurately identify it anyway? Furthermore I'm pretty sure that although we have coverage for asbestos work most of their contractors don't.

Any comments generated by experience on how to handle would be greatly appreciated


----------



## brm1109

*Cheap*

This still amazes me, with the price of gas and insurances that somebody actually had the nerve to run this ad for New Jersey. Sad part is somebody will probably do it.

INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE, SELF-MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO DO PHOTO INSPECTIONS OF HOMES. 
MOST INSPECTIONS REQUIRE ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOME. 
GPS, COMPUTER, CAMERA/SMART PHONE CAMERA REQUIRED. 
START IMMEDIATELY CALL 

Location: BERGEN COUNTY
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $3/ORDER


----------



## Guest

I would stick to the story that's the hazards were covered in the debris. Now that you brought it to their attention you have opened their eyes on ways to charge you back...no hazmat license, no hazmat placards for transportation and I can think of a lot more. 
Its not your fault and this is not a regular hazard such as a chemical / paints etc etc


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> I would stick to the story that's the hazards were covered in the debris. Now that you brought it to their attention you have opened their eyes on ways to charge you back...no hazmat license, no hazmat placards for transportation and I can think of a lot more.
> Its not your fault and this is not a regular hazard such as a chemical / paints etc etc


Their pictures shouldn document this.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Their pictures shouldn document this.


 
Exactly! If they couldn't see it in the pics than how could the crew?

OH YEAH I guess they can determine how many cyd's of debris there is from the pics I'm sure they have some fancy dancy program that they can use x-ray subatomic imagery software that can see in the interior of the pile


----------



## APlusPPGroup

RFS, you did exactly what you should do. You stopped when you found the hazardous material.

No one, and I mean no one, can expect you to tear apart, and sort through, a pile of debris to determine if there's anything hidden beneath it.

Reduce the amount of cy you bid originally, lowering the amount to the client, then add the amount you are going to have to pay [+ your markup] for the asbetos removal. Definitely have a licensed asbestos removal company haul it off.

I would let the client know that's the best you can do for them right now. But you [and everyone] might want to consider adding a disclaimer for items that are hidden. Contractors do this all the time. It's pretty standard.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Sandra, I received all of Devil Dog's files. Will be contacting you tomorrow.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> This still amazes me, with the price of gas and insurances that somebody actually had the nerve to run this ad for New Jersey. Sad part is somebody will probably do it.
> 
> INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE, SELF-MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO DO PHOTO INSPECTIONS OF HOMES.
> MOST INSPECTIONS REQUIRE ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOME.
> GPS, COMPUTER, CAMERA/SMART PHONE CAMERA REQUIRED.
> START IMMEDIATELY CALL
> 
> Location: BERGEN COUNTY
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Compensation: $3/ORDER


Inspections are not profitable here at $15 each. My zip code alone is 378 sq miles. County is over 4000 sq miles.......


----------



## Guest

Wht don't everyone start flagging these Craigslist ads as inappropriate everytime and keep getting them removed?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

As long as they don't violate the TOS, they can post anything they like. 

As long as they are posting $3 pricing, they probably won't get too many takers anyway.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Wht don't everyone start flagging these Craigslist ads as inappropriate everytime and keep getting them removed?






I've flagged a lot of FAS's and Homelands :thumbup: :clap: :clap: :thumbup: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've flagged a lot of FAS's and Homelands :thumbup: :clap: :clap: :thumbup: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


One of these gets vendors from c/l. That explains a boatload of bad in our area. W.T.F. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

I've seen both advertising in my area.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Exactly! If they couldn't see it in the pics than how could the crew?
> 
> OH YEAH I guess they can determine how many cyd's of debris there is from the pics I'm sure they have some fancy dancy program that they can use x-ray subatomic imagery software that can see in the interior of the pile


I would love to have that software:devil2:


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> RFS, you did exactly what you should do. You stopped when you found the hazardous material.
> 
> No one, and I mean no one, can expect you to tear apart, and sort through, a pile of debris to determine if there's anything hidden beneath it.
> 
> Reduce the amount of cy you bid originally, lowering the amount to the client, then add the amount you are going to have to pay [+ your markup] for the asbetos removal. Definitely have a licensed asbestos removal company haul it off.
> 
> I would let the client know that's the best you can do for them right now. But you [and everyone] might want to consider adding a disclaimer for items that are hidden. Contractors do this all the time. It's pretty standard.
> 
> Linda


 
The problem is when a client takes the stance they are it puts us in the position where we have to dig in our heels and risk losing a major client, or give in and pay the extra $$ to make it go away.

So my arguments would be: 1.Hazardous material hidden by debris. 2. Even if it is not hidden we are not licensed to identify or handle asbestos. 3. Asbestos is not a typical field services "hazard", but is actually hazardous material as defined by the EPA.

Thanks guys for the responses we'll see how it goes....


----------



## Guest

RFS, 
Don't take so long coming back to the forum  
Good luck!


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I really like dealing with home owners more (don't get me wrong, the work from nationals is good) but it is just so much easier dealing with home owners.
> Got a call for an estimate for a clean-out. Went Sunday for estimate, gave my price, they signed and done today. No photos, no paperwork.


When dealing with home investors, they try to skim your price down as much as possible!


----------



## Guest

Cilas,

I think there is a big difference between the homeowner and the investor. 
BUT
You are 100% right on the investors! They are worse than the service companies since they have their personal money on the table. They will do *anything* to turn a profit even if that means screwing the contractors.... I quit doing any investor (flipper) work without a 50% upfront payment, 25% at the halfway mark and the final payment upon completion. NO ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's a good reason why banks are not wanting to give loan modifications thus people loose their homes. Some banks are making, that's right i said MAKING more $$$$ on short sales and foreclosures than they are on people paying their payments. In 2 weeks when y'all write a check to uncle sugar remember your paying part of your own wages......


http://www.youtube.com/user/fiercefreeleancer


----------



## Guest

I need advise ASAP
So we have an initial secure. The roof is in bad shape, the ceiling has a stain. I don't know for sure if it is old or not. How can you truly say yes or no about an active leak, if you don't actually see it leaking???


----------



## BPWY

"Active leak" as explained to me is that its dripping/running or what ever when you are there to witness it.

If its not "actively" leaking when you were there its a "previous" leak, current status unknown.

Hope that helps.

Makes very little sense to me but thats what they are calling it.
It could become active the second you walk out the door if a rain shower moves in.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> "Active leak" as explained to me is that its dripping/running or what ever when you are there to witness it.
> 
> If its not "actively" leaking when you were there its a "previous" leak, current status unknown.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Makes very little sense to me but thats what they are calling it.
> It could become active the second you walk out the door if a rain shower moves in.


 
Thanks but I told them.
The ceiling has a water stained, it wasn't wet so there is no way of knowing if it is old or recent.
The roof is in really bad shape and will only get worse if not replaces.

This is what I got back.
You should be able to advise even if it's not raining and if you are still unsure then you can spray the roof to advise but if you don't advise yes or no and we have to send someone else then you will be held accountable if they report it is leaking. Need answer ASAP


----------



## BPWY

The electric is off, the water is off........... HOW IN THE F am I supposed to spray the roof and who is paying for my time?

Gawd I get sick of the insanity.
I'll say it *again*............. the level of insanity expressed by the nationals/regionals and the banks would get any one else committed to a padded room. And these clowns continue to get a free pass. Unreal.


----------



## Guest

We give them all the facts and they refuse to make a decision. Why, so they can put all of the accountably on us. If we say yes without proof, we are wrong. If we say no then we are responsible if there is in the future. It feels like we can't win.


----------



## BPWY

Sounds similar to some work I did with MSI.


Is that your client?

I did an inspection for them and turned in the results stating what I saw.
They made an assumption that turned out to be wrong and when that happened it was ALL my fault.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Sounds similar to some work I did with MSI.
> 
> 
> Is that your client?
> 
> I did an inspection for them and turned in the results stating what I saw.
> They made an assumption that turned out to be wrong and when that happened it was ALL my fault.


No it's not MSI. I'll give you a clue, it's not 4 sisters LOL


----------



## BPWY

SWOH REO said:


> No it's not MSI. I'll give you a clue, it's not 4 sisters LOL




Ah 



They would be like that too. 


By now you've probably read about my disagreements with them.


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> Thanks but I told them.
> The ceiling has a water stained, it wasn't wet so there is no way of knowing if it is old or recent.
> The roof is in really bad shape and will only get worse if not replaces.
> 
> This is what I got back.
> You should be able to advise even if it's not raining and if you are still unsure then you can spray the roof to advise but if you don't advise yes or no and we have to send someone else then you will be held accountable if they report it is leaking. Need answer ASAP


An active leak is a leak. If the source which has caused the leak/water stains in the dwelling is still present, its an active leak.

The way you're describing the damage i would call it an active leak because it's spring time an it will be raining. Which would then cause it to be an active leak which makes you responsible. Submit the bid to tarp, repair and replace. 

I've learned to always operate under the "just in case" mentality or Murphy's law so to speak. Doing this has helped me avoid any costly charge backs and leaves me with no doubt that we did everything in our power to secure and preserve these properties. 

Call a spade a spade. This coutry is going down the tubes because of our inept leaders. This industry is going down the tubes because of inept nationals, regionals and contractors. Don't contribute to your own downfall. Bid the heck out of that property for anything that's wrong, will go wrong(since they won't do anything for 6 months) and demand they resolve this matter in 8 days time otherwise you're not responsible and your price will more than double.


----------



## Guest

When in doubt Bid it out...............

I always errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr on the side of caution. If they insist on an answer they will always get on that covers my ARSE. 

Stating that "Based on conditions at the time of inspection BLAH,BLAH,BLAH due to the nature of the problem contractor makes NO GUARANTEES and upon starting approved bid repairs, other damage(s) may be discovered and additioanl repairs found to be necessary. At which point contractor will stop ALL work immediately, contact rep, and provide bid for additional repairs. This bid is good for ***XX days from ****** (Date Submitted). If not approved within that time period it is at the contractors SOLE discretion to accept the awarded bid in its current state or to re-bid because conditions may have changed OR refuse it entirely.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> I need advise ASAP
> So we have an initial secure. The roof is in bad shape, the ceiling has a stain. I don't know for sure if it is old or not. How can you truly say yes or no about an active leak, if you don't actually see it leaking???


 
Here's how we handle ANY roof work. DENY the work order.


----------



## brm1109

*Knuckle head*

Ok so I go to a property today that is in the inner city. When you look at the front, the contractor boarded the windows. There is one problem, whoever the brain surgeon was that did the boarding, never boarded any of the side or rear windows.


----------



## Guest

When a roof "may" need a repair puts us all in a "no win" situation..

I agree with Dreamer about when in doubt bid it out....BUT we have done this for the last couple years and now when we bid it to CYA these damn Service Companies are coming back stating "if any unnecessary repairs are completed than you may be held liable for the work that is completed"...WTH!

I'm sure some of you can relate to this bad years bad ICE DAMS....the banks would not allow us to remove them or NO APPROVALS and several interior ceilings have water stains...roof may be ok? Interiors are dry...sheeting appeared dry....insulation appears dry.....interior walls appeared dry..... BUT what if the next contractor runs in there and throws a dang tarp up there and says " OH MR. BANKER I had to tarp the roof since there is a major leak and the roof needs a complete R&R".... 

NOW guess who they will blame?


----------



## Guest

I really dont understand all this talk about being held accountable for anything that happens on an uncccupied asset. These thoughts have to be just threats tossed around by cubical workers that don't now the differance between a roof and a basement. And back to the guy this started with, tell who you got the w/o from they need a pro roofing bid and it will cost you X. Them telling/ asking you, and if this is not your field of expertise they are not servicing their client in the right way. You or anyone in this line of work is not expected to know all areas of a house.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> I really dont understand all this talk about being held accountable for anything that happens on an uncccupied asset. These thoughts have to be just threats tossed around by cubical workers that don't now the differance between a roof and a basement. And back to the guy this started with, tell who you got the w/o from they need a pro roofing bid and it will cost you X. Them telling/ asking you, and if this is not your field of expertise they are not servicing their client in the right way. You or anyone in this line of work is not expected to know all areas of a house.


Pocono,
I agree 100% but the threats are not hollow and yes they happen all the time. NOT only the threats but the chargebacks...Its called the power of having the checkbook. 

OH the favorite saying is: "Client will NOT pay for 3rd party professional bids or estimate fees". In our area the roofers,plumbers,electricians, hvac guys and most General Contractors will ask if the home is owner occupied and if not then they charge an estimate fee. They know the bid 99% of the time if futile and they bid is a waste of time.


----------



## BPWY

My reply is "well tough s##t"
The licensed trades don't give free estimates, pay up or go with out.
The bid fee is refundable on the back of any bid work that is awarded.

"look in the phone book and call and see if your charm can talk you into a free estimate from one of the licensed trades. My charm ran out, along with my give a damn."


----------



## Guest

Well not paying for expert advice always cost ten fold down the road. Heres an example the national we do work for let one of there vendors bid and try to do plumbing repairs. It went really bad. We where asked to fix everything, I looked at the work and walked right back out of the house. The vendor in hopes of getting more w/o placed a bid on work he didnt know. He's now fired, the national got egg all over there face, and the guy who signed the contract with the national just keeps saying. "Who did they hire over there Jerrys kids?" We stick to our expertise, heres an example w/o says bid to replace meter pan, power co won't turn on power till replaced. Our bid stated all that is wrong and power co wont turn on untill you do all this and pass inspection. We charge for pro bid and we dont take it off the price. We got the bid approved.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Well not paying for expert advice always cost ten fold down the road. Heres an example the national we do work for let one of there vendors bid and try to do plumbing repairs. It went really bad. We where asked to fix everything, I looked at the work and walked right back out of the house. The vendor in hopes of getting more w/o placed a bid on work he didnt know. He's now fired, the national got egg all over there face, and the guy who signed the contract with the national just keeps saying. "Who did they hire over there Jerrys kids?" We stick to our expertise, heres an example w/o says bid to replace meter pan, power co won't turn on power till replaced. Our bid stated all that is wrong and power co wont turn on untill you do all this and pass inspection. We charge for pro bid and we dont take it off the price. We got the bid approved.




Your one of the lucky ones if your getting a bid fee. 95% of the time here they just find someone else who don't charge the fee.


----------



## Guest

I've been in a water restoration class the last couple of days and several of the contractors are complaining about insurance adjusters doing unfair things to them. After listening to their complaints it makes me want to jump into flood work full time. What they are considering stupid and unrealistic sounds like a dream situation after some of the crap I've put up with from the jack wagons sitting in the cubes at XYZ National. I started to explain a chargeback to several of them who were upset they couldn't get into the bank work. They decided adjusters weren't so bad after all.


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> I've been in a water restoration class the last couple of days and several of the contractors are complaining about insurance adjusters doing unfair things to them. After listening to their complaints it makes me want to jump into flood work full time. What they are considering stupid and unrealistic sounds like a dream situation after some of the crap I've put up with from the jack wagons sitting in the cubes at XYZ National. I started to explain a chargeback to several of them who were upset they couldn't get into the bank work. They decided adjusters weren't so bad after all.


THEY have no ideas eh? Did you take the wrt class or the wrt/asd combo?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Your one of the lucky ones if your getting a bid fee. 95% of the time here they just find someone else who don't charge the fee.


 
Thats because they know there never getting the bid approved.


----------



## mtmtnman

So how's grass cut trip charge season starting out for y'all? I have had 7 grass cut orders since yesterday that where all no growth or snow on the grass trip charges spread across 140 miles. If our wint's here go through 4/30 grass cuts shouldn't start till then but that would be using common sense which we know these nationals have NONE OF...............


----------



## BPWY

I'll probably see some of mine ready to mow within the last 10 days of April.

I was shocked that I only got one cut issued yesterday........... on an occupied....... over and over and over and over and over and ................ you get the point.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone doing FNMA work should click HERE........


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> I really dont understand all this talk about being held accountable for anything that happens on an uncccupied asset. These thoughts have to be just threats tossed around by cubical workers that don't now the differance between a roof and a basement. And back to the guy this started with, tell who you got the w/o from they need a pro roofing bid and it will cost you X. Them telling/ asking you, and if this is not your field of expertise they are not servicing their client in the right way. You or anyone in this line of work is not expected to know all areas of a house.


 
PoconoP, the reason is that we are to PRESERVE these properties. We are to report all damages and any potential damages that could occur because of the properties present condition. if the property worsens due to "OUR, the contractors" neglect, we take on that responsibility. This is why I bid the hell out of everything. I bid to lock each window with window locks. replace every smoke detector. use seismic braces. cap everything. bid door jamb enforcers on each door. it's excessive but it will save you. I created a bid sheet where it's all on there and in the process of making it iphone/droid and blackberry ready...saves money and time... and tree's if you're a hippy.


----------



## thanohano44

"look in the phone book and call and see if your charm can talk you into a free estimate from one of the licensed trades. My charm ran out, along with my give a damn."[/qu

I'm going to borrow this line if you don't mind....


----------



## BPWY

Have at it.


The banks don't have a clue what they are dealing with. I am certain that some of the folks they are hiring are struggling on many fronts.
But not all of us are the low IQ workers that the cubical minds think that we are.
They treat us all like idjits but once in a while a blind squirrel finds a nut and comes up with a pretty good reply to their insanity.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> PoconoP, the reason is that we are to PRESERVE these properties. We are to report all damages and any potential damages that could occur because of the properties present condition. if the property worsens due to "OUR, the contractors" neglect, we take on that responsibility. This is why I bid the hell out of everything. I bid to lock each window with window locks. replace every smoke detector. use seismic braces. cap everything. bid door jamb enforcers on each door. it's excessive but it will save you. I created a bid sheet where it's all on there and in the process of making it iphone/droid and blackberry ready...saves money and time... and tree's if you're a hippy.


Preserve the property, :clap: oh put a blue trap on a roof for a couple years. window locks:no: WTF!! Locks only keep the honest out. Here's how to save time and money. Don't waste your time on bidding if it ain't an reo.


----------



## Guest

T minus 16


----------



## BPWY

huh???


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Preserve the property, :clap: oh put a blue trap on a roof for a couple years. window locks:no: WTF!! Locks only keep the honest out. Here's how to save time and money. Don't waste your time on bidding if it ain't an reo.


I get close to 62% of my bids back on Pp jobs. You might want enhance your bidding verbiage on bids you submit. Remember pp work is backed by HUD, so no rehab work will be approved. You have to preserve the property. Basically do what it takes to keep it upright and secured. As long as you bid and report all damages, you cannot be held liable. 


I've been doing this for 8 years and prior to that I worked in Loss Mitigation for 10 years for Wells Fargo and CitiMortgage. I don't claim to know it all(I don't) but I have an idea of what it takes.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Preserve the property, :clap: oh put a blue trap on a roof for a couple years. window locks:no: WTF!! Locks only keep the honest out. Here's how to save time and money. Don't waste your time on bidding if it ain't an reo.


I get close to 62% of my bids back on Pp jobs. You might want enhance your bidding verbiage on bids you submit. Remember pp work is backed by HUD, so no rehab work will be approved. You have to preserve the property. Basically do what it takes to keep it upright and secured. As long as you bid and report all damages, you cannot be held liable. 


I've been doing this for 8 years and prior to that I worked in Loss Mitigation for 10 years for Wells Fargo and CitiMortgage. I don't claim to know it all(I don't) but I have an idea of what it takes.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I get close to 62% of my bids back on Pp jobs. You might want enhance your bidding verbiage on bids you submit. Remember pp work is backed by HUD, so no rehab work will be approved. You have to preserve the property. Basically do what it takes to keep it upright and secured. As long as you bid and report all damages, you cannot be held liable.
> 
> 
> I've been doing this for 8 years and prior to that I worked in Loss Mitigation for 10 years for Wells Fargo and CitiMortgage. I don't claim to know it all(I don't) but I have an idea of what it takes.



I've got 3 basements with 2-3 feet of water. You would think this would concern them but NOPE! after 2 months Mold is starting to grow. Oh Well i say! We get about 20% of bids back professionally written.....................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I've got 3 basements with 2-3 feet of water. You would think this would concern them but NOPE! after 2 months Mold is starting to grow. Oh Well i say! We get about 20% of bids back professionally written.....................


That just sounds like they're filing an insurance claim against the homeowners insurance if it's there or against the CPI provider. Or the banks don't deem it that important and think it might be better to claim it a loss and get paid out for it.


----------



## Guest

T minus 15


----------



## APlusPPGroup

So what are we counting down to, Fremont?

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> So what are we counting down to, Fremont?
> 
> Linda


 
I guess the 12:01 am grass cut "drop" on 4/15?


----------



## BPWY

Lets evict granny.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2axN1zsZno&feature=player_embedded

This just sickens me. And shows the pattern that I've heard over and over and over. The banks are not serious about modification loans. Not even a little bit.





Foreclosure mess news.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...elookout/the-foreclosure-mess-isnt-going-away

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011...49646_page2.shtml?tag=contentMain;contentBody


----------



## Guest

I am guessing Fremont is counting down until someone throws a temper tantrum.

Fremont - WRT training from Barry Costa. If he ever comes to town take a class from him. He was an amazing teacher. There were over 20 guys in the class and we all thought it was the best course we had been through. He plans to have an ASD center set up in AZ next year. Hopefully it will make for a nice February trip. He pulled the owners aside for an extra training on owner related items to help make us more profitable. 
Have you taken an ASD course yet?


----------



## Guest

I can't figure out our P&P bids. They are so random, something that we get approved everytime that baffles me is capping the drain in the laundry room. But then the house down the road that flooded and had ice coming through the walls gets ignored. Got a few grass cut orders and a winterization order today. Our season ended on April 1. So random.


----------



## Guest

*LATE payment*

I have a good one!
Just got paid $7k for work completed in Sept. Well the check was shorted 2 routines. I know that 2 routines isn't at big deal but when you go to a property, cut the grass, clean the toilets and do everything else needed at the house, it matters. 
I email about the shortage and I'm told that their policy is not to revisit invoices once payment is made. My big beef is that this company charges contractors 4% to receive early payment (before 45 days), so I'm thinking that I should be owed an additional $1400 since it took them so long to pay. But of coarse I don't get a reply. Nice to know they can just choose to not pay for work and choose not to respond!!


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> I can't figure out our P&P bids. They are so random, something that we get approved everytime that baffles me is capping the drain in the laundry room.


Capping a laundry drain??????????? That's one of the most ridiculous bid approvals i have ever heard of! LOL! I have never seen a laundry drain without a built in trap. Might as well bid to plug sinks and bathtubs too as they are no different................


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> I have a good one!
> Just got paid $7k for work completed in Sept. Well the check was shorted 2 routines. I know that 2 routines isn't at big deal but when you go to a property, cut the grass, clean the toilets and do everything else needed at the house, it matters.
> I email about the shortage and I'm told that their policy is not to revisit invoices once payment is made. My big beef is that this company charges contractors 4% to receive early payment (before 45 days), so I'm thinking that I should be owed an additional $1400 since it took them so long to pay. But of coarse I don't get a reply. Nice to know they can just choose to not pay for work and choose not to respond!!


AMS??? If so did you not get an audit to approve??


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Lets evict granny.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2axN1zsZno&feature=player_embedded
> 
> This just sickens me. And shows the pattern that I've heard over and over and over. The banks are not serious about modification loans. Not even a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreclosure mess news.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...elookout/the-foreclosure-mess-isnt-going-away
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011...49646_page2.shtml?tag=contentMain;contentBody


 I hear of that a lot, banks refusing payments! It's ridiculous!


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> I am guessing Fremont is counting down until someone throws a temper tantrum.
> 
> Fremont - WRT training from Barry Costa. If he ever comes to town take a class from him. He was an amazing teacher. There were over 20 guys in the class and we all thought it was the best course we had been through. He plans to have an ASD center set up in AZ next year. Hopefully it will make for a nice February trip. He pulled the owners aside for an extra training on owner related items to help make us more profitable.
> Have you taken an ASD course yet?


Temper Tantrum:furious::no::no::no:

Yep met Barry in Nashville. He came down to meet one of the owners of Disaster Restoration Inc...who was teaching a course. He offers a heck of a course from what I hear.
Yeah I've got the WRT/ASD/FSRT/AMRT/OCT and in couple more weeks the CCT from IICRC... I might be missing somemore alphabet soup but thats the main things. 
If you get a chance to go to a flood home then do go. Nashville at the DriEaze Academy has the flood home. Thats worth its weight in gold to actually have the hands on OJT. 
Good luck and make some $$$ this year with the floods!! I'll shoot you a P.M. if you want a very good lead program for nothing but water jobs if your interested?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> AMS??? If so did you not get an audit to approve??


Yes it was but the check wasn't for the amount that was approved!
Another funny thing is the printed email of the approval that they sent (again without the amout matching) was worded differently then what I had in my sent mail. Theirs didn't thave where I stated the invoice number for work completed Sept 2010. The missing info doesn't make a difference but I find it strange.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> Yes it was but the check wasn't for the amount that was approved!
> Another funny thing is the printed email of the approval that they sent (again without the amout matching) was worded differently then what I had in my sent mail. Theirs didn't thave where I stated the invoice number for work completed Sept 2010. The missing info doesn't make a difference but I find it strange.


Damn, And i byach when my check is out 30 days!! I have qualified for early pay and bonus for 10 consecutive months but never get my check for 30 days from the end of the previous month. WTF took them so long to get you a check? I know a half dozen contractors and never heard of one being more than 45-50 days.........


----------



## mtmtnman

By the way if it was not for the amount approved they CAN AND WILL fix it if you raise a stink. Your e-mail approval of your audit WILL stand up in court........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Damn, And i byach when my check is out 30 days!! I have qualified for early pay and bonus for 10 consecutive months but never get my check for 30 days from the end of the previous month. WTF took them so long to get you a check? I know a half dozen contractors and never heard of one being more than 45-50 days.........


I emailed them every now and then about it but would never get a response. In Jan. they emialed me stating that they didn't show that we were paid for Sept but it still didn't go anywhere. 
I'm not sure what the qualified early pay and bonus is, we never had anything like that. We haven't worked for them since the new M&M's took over, I think that's why they were so slow to pay.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> By the way if it was not for the amount approved they CAN AND WILL fix it if you raise a stink. Your e-mail approval of your audit WILL stand up in court........


I'm so tired of having to fight for what is rightfully ours. Originally they didn't have them on the audit, stated that we only did one. But I did a print screen of EMS showing they were uploaded and even sent on to the M&M. Thought I had it fixed. You have to watch them pretty close.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> I emailed them every now and then about it but would never get a response. In Jan. they emialed me stating that they didn't show that we were paid for Sept but it still didn't go anywhere.
> I'm not sure what the qualified early pay and bonus is, we never had anything like that. We haven't worked for them since the new M&M's took over, I think that's why they were so slow to pay.



Are you doing REO?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Are you doing REO?


It was HUD, they were the middleman!


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> It was HUD, they were the middleman!



There's the difference. I do FNMA work and very little HUD


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> There's the difference. I do FNMA work and very little HUD


Are they pretty good with the FNMA work? There are some very good people that work for AMS and some that are very hard to work with!


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> Are they pretty good with the FNMA work? There are some very good people that work for AMS and some that are very hard to work with!



I have had very few issues but i am the exception. FNMA pay depends on where you live.

Are you working for 1st Preston now? They tried to get me aboard but i wouldn't give them a _"waiver of subrogation"_ on my GL policy.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I have had very few issues but i am the exception. FNMA pay depends on where you live.
> 
> Are you working for 1st Preston now? They tried to get me aboard but i wouldn't give them a _"waiver of subrogation"_ on my GL policy.


No, we've never worked for First Preston. The only HUD we do now is with Cityside but it's very little.


----------



## BPWY

to da lee da da do :whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling



I beat Fremont to his count down today. :laughing:


T minus 14. :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I have had very few issues but i am the exception. FNMA pay depends on where you live.
> 
> Are you working for 1st Preston now? They tried to get me aboard but i wouldn't give them a _"waiver of subrogation"_ on my GL policy.






Same here. 

Told them that on the advice of my insurance man I was not going to do it.
If they wanted me to work for them then they needed to find a way around it.
They didn't, I don't work for them.


----------



## BPWY

I am SHOCKED that the feds have not stopped ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! foreclosures because of the absolute mess that this 4 page article lays out.
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/04/01/60minutes/main20049646.shtml?tag=contentMain;contentBody

This company "Docx" thats in deep trouble......... owned/managed by LPS. 

I certainly hope that the gov is able to force the banks into paying to clean up all these illegal transactions. After the taxpayers bailed these SOBs out, most of the bail out completely against the will of the people and then they turn around and bite the hand that fed them. Unbelievable.
Its absolutely sickening to see whats been going on.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Capping a laundry drain??????????? That's one of the most ridiculous bid approvals i have ever heard of! LOL! I have never seen a laundry drain without a built in trap. Might as well bid to plug sinks and bathtubs too as they are no different................




Funny we have to bid every laundry drain line as open sewer line and get approved all day long to cap. But they forget about the tree that came thru the roof in last months storms lol. And or the posted violations for trash and weeds. Great business


----------



## mtmtnman

shipp said:


> Funny we have to bid every laundry drain line as open sewer line and get approved all day long to cap. But they forget about the tree that came thru the roof in last months storms lol. And or the posted violations for trash and weeds. Great business


How is it an open sewer line?? What about the floor drain in the basement? Bathtub? Kitchen sink? Laundry sink? Toilet? Why are they not considered open sewer lines? I was just on the phone with my plumber this morning on a 15K replumb (boiler & freshwater frozen and broken) and told him about caping a laundry drian an he blew coffee out his nose! Now i feel bad!:whistling:whistling

This is no different than a few companies cutting the water line where it comes into the house when the water is already shut off at the curb box 6 feet under ground. I do not break into fresh water systems as i am not a plumber and these guys get all pissy with me about it. Oh well! There used to people skirting the law and expect it from P&P contractors. Just read the Robo- Signing article above..............


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I am SHOCKED that the feds have not stopped ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! foreclosures because of the absolute mess that this 4 page article lays out.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/04/01/60minutes/main20049646.shtml?tag=contentMain;contentBody
> 
> This company "Docx" thats in deep trouble......... owned/managed by LPS.
> 
> I certainly hope that the gov is able to force the banks into paying to clean up all these illegal transactions. After the taxpayers bailed these SOBs out, most of the bail out completely against the will of the people and then they turn around and bite the hand that fed them. Unbelievable.
> Its absolutely sickening to see whats been going on.


 
The only problem with this story is, the people in it havent paid there bills. Like i tell occupints who tell me there not late. "Look I dont go door to door here, looking for folkes that dont pay there bills. I have your data. can we move forward." Now on to your next problem The goverment. :w00t: 
UGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

More lawn regs!!! A company gave me 28 Grass cuts today. They require a MINIMUM of _*35*_ photos per grass cut!! For the last 2 years i have never turned in more than 15 or 20 on an average lawn.

1 address
1 house front from street
1 shot towards each corner showing 2 sides of the house (8)
1-2 of height
2-3 action shots
Sometimes a full front after and a full back yard before and after if the corner shots lack showing all of the yard.


Nobody has ever griped or asked for more photos on my grass cuts. WTF am i gonna take 35 photos of??


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> The only problem with this story is, the people in it havent paid there bills. Like i tell occupints who tell me there not late. "Look I dont go door to door here, looking for folkes that dont pay there bills. I have your data. can we move forward." Now on to your next problem The goverment. :w00t:
> UGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There has also been cases where a loan has changed hands but the homeowners where never notified. They keep sending payments to company X, Company X cashes said check, Company Y forecloses on the owner. Huge nightmare! I am really pushing towards the 100% down plan. As cheap as the lease here is on 5 acres 12 miles from town it's almost a no brainer.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> More lawn regs!!! A company gave me 28 Grass cuts today. They require a MINIMUM of _*35*_ photos per grass cut!! For the last 2 years i have never turned in more than 15 or 20 on an average lawn.
> 
> 1 address
> 1 house front from street
> 1 shot towards each corner showing 2 sides of the house (8)
> 1-2 of height
> 2-3 action shots
> Sometimes a full front after and a full back yard before and after if the corner shots lack showing all of the yard.
> 
> 
> Nobody has ever griped or asked for more photos on my grass cuts. WTF am i gonna take 35 photos of??


Anything they can do to drive up the costs with the possibility of not having to pay.....


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> Anything they can do to drive up the costs with the possibility of not having to pay.....



Amen to that! Might as well set up a cam-corder and video tape the jobs anymore.............


----------



## mtmtnman

Copy and paste from e-mail.......


•Before and after photos MUST show a difference in grass height in order to be paid for a grass cut. Having during photos showing the lawn mower going over the lawn does not necessary mean the lawn is cut. Especially when the grass is already 2 inches or less, it is not going to show a significant cut in the grass height.​ •Close up shots will not be accepted. Photos must be taken towards the house or from a distance so there may be a reference point to help support the grass cut.​ •Grass clippings MUST be removed from the lawn and the property as well. Do not dump the clippings in the trash cans at the property because the property is vacant, no one will take the trash cans out to the curb for pick up.​ •All grass cuts should have a minimum of 35 photos. Trip charge should have a minimum of 10 photos. Bids on over allowable grass and debris in the way of the grass should have a minimum of 25 photos.​


----------



## Guest

Wow...we never have more than 10 or 12 photos of lawn. Never had a complaint.

Anyone near Greenwood SC? Need some lawn/shrub photos for a bid at a property on Montague Ave in Greenwood.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I just received this in a mass e-mail and thought it would be good to post it here for all to see. I don't have any way to confirm this but, if true, beware. 

_*To whom it may concern,*__*

Beware all classes of REO Contractors and Handymen in the State of California. There's a company named Assets Care and Management Services, Inc. in San Dimas, CA ripping off multiple contractors throughout the State. We are putting together a class act lawsuit against them and their accomplices. If you have worked, are planning to hire or you're working with them you could be held accountable as an accessory for multiple frauds to the FDIC, white collar crimes and Real Estate law crimes!!!. Look out for for Mr. Amin and Jacqueline Martin, Hamel Patel or Guido Rodriguez they're a group of con-artists and they have no morals or remorse in not paying people their hard earned money with the excuse of them not being paid which is untrue as well. Please to all you hardworking people out there who has worked for them and they haven't pay you in full email us. There is no room for this kind of crowd in our industry. They go by other names and they tell you they're the bank's office which is untrue we have full proof of their fraudulent operations, of them issuing federal notes and not honoring them, and of them cutting invoices and putting excuses not to pay people in need all over CA.

The banks and the federal authorities have been notified of this scam and we need to take legal action; this can’t go unresolved. 

Thanks,

Integrity Contracting Services, LLP.

[/font]*_Linda


----------



## BPWY

You gotta just hate their mission statement.



> Our mission is to provide the best possible solutions for the Preservation Care, Management and Value Enhancements of Real Estate portfolios for our clients, for the lowest possible cost with real time services.


We all know that the lowest possible cost means the contractor doing the work will be taking it in the shorts.


----------



## brm1109

A while ago I posted about a company that said I couldn't work until I issued a new cert. with them as additional insured. Since I never got any work I wouldn't do it. Fast forward to today. They call me and same story so I tell them I will give a certificate with their name but not additional insured until I get work.
Then I get, well ok we have a job for you to do. I find out the fees and said I wouldn't work for that. The guy says well there are a lot of contractors in your area who don't complain.
"Well then call them". They think they are doing me a favor by offering work at not not even break even fees. Finally ended with telling him to go to the other contractors who probably aren't even licensed for the fees they pay.
Sorry to vent but getting p***ed off with these low ballers.


----------



## BPWY

Sounds like homeland.


Al tho i'm sure there are plenty just like them.


----------



## Guest

We have had six differnt companys try to recruit us for 2011 grass season. We did our homework on them and decided to decline any work from all of them.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> We have had six differnt companys try to recruit us for 2011 grass season. We did our homework on them and decided to decline any work from all of them.


You just saved yourselves lots of head aches. Good job!!


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> A while ago I posted about a company that said I couldn't work until I issued a new cert. with them as additional insured. Since I never got any work I wouldn't do it. Fast forward to today. They call me and same story so I tell them I will give a certificate with their name but not additional insured until I get work.
> Then I get, well ok we have a job for you to do. I find out the fees and said I wouldn't work for that. The guy says well there are a lot of contractors in your area who don't complain.
> "Well then call them". They think they are doing me a favor by offering work at not not even break even fees. Finally ended with telling him to go to the other contractors who probably aren't even licensed for the fees they pay.
> Sorry to vent but getting p***ed off with these low ballers.


That's what they always say....there's other contractors in your area. No ****? Why'd you call me then if there were others? Besides you're not complaining, your running a business for profit. 

If you don't set them straight in the beginning, you're going to go broke. They'll call you back in a week....at the price you requested.


----------



## Guest

Well with gas at $3.80 in our area and 4.00 just a week away I wonder how long those $15-20 grass cut guys will hold on?


----------



## BPWY

It sure is tough to be working in a small population market.


Some grass cuts are very adamant that absolutely no faking the cut if it doesn't need it.
The next company demands that a cut be done each and every time no matter what.
No work completed because of dormant grass will not be tolerated. 

I wish these guys could make up their minds.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> It sure is tough to be working in a small population market.
> 
> 
> Some grass cuts are very adamant that absolutely no faking the cut if it doesn't need it.
> The next company demands that a cut be done each and every time no matter what.
> No work completed because of dormant grass will not be tolerated.
> 
> I wish these guys could make up their minds.


 
The nat we do work for, policy is unless snow covered, cut it no excuses.


----------



## BPWY

Because of the low population density here I work for a lot of em.


At the height of my client list maybe as many as 10. Forget for sure now.

Now I'm down to I think 4. In 30 days it'll be 3. Told one this week I'm done with their nonsense.


----------



## Guest

One is enough, we do a huge amount of recuring for them and repairs. We have in the past looked at others. to much bull**** to even think of getting involed. We only cover 1 hour from the office, they google map it and if its 64 min. we decline I have met people who have to do 300 miles f*** that.


----------



## BPWY

I've put one some serious miles at times as well.


Where I live there is only 90k population in the 2788 sq miles of my county. 
The most populated one of the state.

Some companies are quite liberal with their additional trip fees making the trips out of town worth while.
Others................... NOT so much. 

I had 5 Brothers ask me to travel 200+ plus one way and think that a mere $25 extra was enough.
Ummmmmmmmm NO, not only no, but HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They got quite offended when I declined the work.
Then again they are of the mentality that travel time, distance and expenses should have absolutely no bearing what so ever on an independent contractor's business plan. I had one gal tell me that out right. Others seemed to have that idea ingrained in them as well.


----------



## mtmtnman

What i don't get is like BPWY mention, 1 company says it will back charge you if you mow and it's not needed. Another will tell you to mow no matter what! I had one national tell me to "SCALP" the lawn last year. I do not abuse my equipment that way!!


----------



## Guest

The reason they are so aggressively persuing companies for lawn cuts is because many WISE contractors are refusing to work for there ridiculously low prices and asininely time consuming requirements. 35 photos of a lawn cut. I hope that this come across with the proper inflection " They can go "F" themselves."

Most of these companies and reps are seriously suffering from cranial rectal inversion.

I'm not in this for a JOB (Just - Over - Broke) as they must think we are. I have taken on all joys and headaches of owning my own company to get ahead in the rat race. Not to be treated like a rat in a trap...........:furious:


----------



## BPWY

Wayne don't hold back.

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## brm1109

*grass cuts*

Every single regional company only wants to pay $20.00 per lawn. I think I will sit back and wait for the ones that take them because they will "get tons of work".
Once they go broke on gas and equipment maybe then I will raise my price even more.
lol


----------



## APlusPPGroup

We aren't taking those either, darlin'. 

We don't take a discount on invoices that are $20 or less........... why should I put in all the time generating orders when I know they're not going to get done for that much anyway?

Duh.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> Every single regional company only wants to pay $20.00 per lawn.






They all WANT us to work for free. But that aint happenin.


I'm not touching any thing less than $30...... right in town.
I've got others that pay the old HUD rate. $68 to me up to 10,000.


----------



## Guest

HEY we have a company that doesn't want us to bid at all...just do it and bid after the fact! WHEEEHEEE Here is what one company said they would pay for these bid after the facts... What do you all think will happen and hows this for pay? 

Vendors are guaranteed the following minimum amounts per 100 square feet: $0.78 for Initial Grass Cuts and $0.70 for Re-cuts. For example, an Initial Grass Cut for 25,000 square feet = 250 x .78 = $195.00 at a minimum. This is a minimal price; additional factors will be considered to substantiate higher bid-after-the-fact invoices such as grass height, brush hog equipment rentals, etc. as long as photos and work order notes justify the cost.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I sure hope the company's legit and not someone who just wants to get a bunch of grass cuts done, then bail later.

Good luck, Fremont. If it turns out well, let us know.:thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Its a National. I hate these batf jobs since once the works done they can decide what they want to pay and/or if they want to pay at all. I'm trying to decide "who is winning and who is losing" at these rates?>>!! Seems awfully low for the 18" tall and taller grass but OK for the 6" to 12" size.... 
Dunno


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Sounds like First Am to me. I hope it works out for you. You just never know these days.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I sure hope the company's legit and not someone who just wants to get a bunch of grass cuts done, then bail later.
> 
> Good luck, Fremont. If it turns out well, let us know.:thumbsup:
> 
> Linda






The big M would never screw any body. Say it isn't so.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Every single regional company only wants to pay $20.00 per lawn. I think I will sit back and wait for the ones that take them because they will "get tons of work".
> Once they go broke on gas and equipment maybe then I will raise my price even more.
> lol


 
What is a regional company? If it is what i think it is, we call them "hacks". We would never call them companys, they work off of laptops on kitchen tables. They have no investment in anything, most have worked for a national and there plan is f**k vendors,change name repeat

Longevity in business comes from investment & hard work {done right}


----------



## brm1109

What is a regional company? If it is what i think it is, we call them "hacks". We would never call them companys, they work off of laptops on kitchen tables. They have no investment in anything, most have worked for a national and there plan is f**k vendors,change name repeat
LOL about the kitchen table.
I have a home office but sometimes I do feel like sitting at the table and doing some work. ie. Right now having my coffee. lol


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> What is a regional company? If it is what i think it is, we call them "hacks". We would never call them companys, they work off of laptops on kitchen tables. They have no investment in anything, most have worked for a national and there plan is f**k vendors,change name repeat
> LOL about the kitchen table.
> I have a home office but sometimes I do feel like sitting at the table and doing some work. ie. Right now having my coffee. lol


 
Again, what is a regional company?


----------



## BPWY

Seriously that is pretty self explanatory.


National is nation wide.

Regional is one that operates in a state or states but not nationwide.


----------



## BPWY

Altisource's photo uploader sucks many times worse than Safeguards.


----------



## Guest

So i guess a regional is like McCaff**** prop. But he is a crook, plain and simple. I could name two others but no point. We have been asked to take on the entire state, would that make us a regional? I myself nor the others who make the choices would even think of it. We only take on work that is done in house. The thought of some guy calling himself a contractor with a pickup, and a mower he grabed off a property doing work under our name aint happen. My guess is we go down in flames rather quick.


----------



## ARPPP

BPWY said:


> Altisource's photo uploader sucks many times worse than Safeguards.


 

Timed out on you too? For ISB's, submit throughout the uploading so you do not have to reload everything again if it times out. I figured this out the other night. 

Annette


----------



## BPWY

Between the continual time outs and just flat out rejecting my photos I spent well over an hour ATTEMPTING to upload.

Finally converted the last file it would not accept to a PDF and it took it just fine. 
I wonder if they will complain?


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> HEY we have a company that doesn't want us to bid at all...just do it and bid after the fact! WHEEEHEEE Here is what one company said they would pay for these bid after the facts... What do you all think will happen and hows this for pay?
> 
> Vendors are guaranteed the following minimum amounts per 100 square feet: $0.78 for Initial Grass Cuts and $0.70 for Re-cuts. For example, an Initial Grass Cut for 25,000 square feet = 250 x .78 = $195.00 at a minimum. This is a minimal price; additional factors will be considered to substantiate higher bid-after-the-fact invoices such as grass height, brush hog equipment rentals, etc. as long as photos and work order notes justify the cost.


Careful my friend. What about the 1500 S.F. yard..... A wopping $11.70 on the initial. The problem with bidding after the fact is that it's to easy for the contractor to get screwed IMO... Of course, following work orders doesn't guarantee that you'll get paid anyhow:sad:


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Careful my friend. What about the 1500 S.F. yard..... A wopping $11.70 on the initial. The problem with bidding after the fact is that it's to easy for the contractor to get screwed IMO... Of course, following work orders doesn't guarantee that you'll get paid anyhow:sad:


So true so true! Last year with all the pay cuts all the contractors i know would greatly markup the initial gc bids to overcome the recut pricing. Now these companies are taking g that avenue away also. This one company is also telling us to remove yard debris to a location off the yard and bill in labor hours. You can figure what's going to happen here ... 3 man crew moving crud to the garage for an hour equals 3 manhours @$20/hr... 

Response : "we can't tell why it took 3 men 1 hour each so we are cutting your invoice to 1 hour total labor" 
Of course this cut will happen 6-12 months later when you have no recourse.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Altisource's photo uploader sucks many times worse than Safeguards.




I have had no issues. Resized to 300x400 it took a minimum of time to upload 300 photos...........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I have had no issues. Resized to 300x400 it took a minimum of time to upload 300 photos...........





Your gmail don't work and mine does.

Looks like we're even.


----------



## BPWY

I'm going to try the 300x400 next time.

Obviously they can't handle the 480x640 ones.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Your gmail don't work and mine does.
> 
> Looks like we're even.


I have a funny situation on my Netbook as does my right hand man who has a different brand netbook a year newer. Google maps SUCKS on the netbook. Takes 2-3 minutes to load a map but Bing works perfect. Google maps on the desktop is blazing fast though. WTF????


----------



## BPWY

Your stuff don't like you. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Gmaps works just fine for me.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Your stuff don't like you. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Gmaps works just fine for me.



On your netbook too? I have no issues on a desktop but the netbook hangs.........


----------



## BPWY

Yup.


the air card is slower over all than the home system but it does not take 2 to 3 mins to load


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> the air card is slower over all than the home system but it does not take 2 to 3 mins to load



I'll have to try it on the home wi-fi through the netbook to see if it's Verizon related or Netbook related..............


----------



## ARPPP

BPWY said:


> Between the continual time outs and just flat out rejecting my photos I spent well over an hour ATTEMPTING to upload.
> 
> Finally converted the last file it would not accept to a PDF and it took it just fine.
> I wonder if they will complain?


 
They usually do not have an issue with a .pdf The uploader is kinda strange as sometimes it does not like certain titles, and other times it accepts them fine. Go figure...


----------



## BPWY

If only the whole world was as easy as NVMS.


Click on the email link and email em in. With the w/o in the title they email to the right place on their own.

I can mass label photos in the photo file in just a couple mins. 

Or with NVMS not label them when sending via email.


----------



## mtmtnman

Trip charged 91 Grass cuts this week. Here are a few pics.............


----------



## mtmtnman

Here is one i have talked till i'm blue in the face on. When the snow DOES melt there is not a stem of grass on this property. It is a 45* slope down to the lake with a few bushes, mountain Bitteroot Flowers and trees.


----------



## mtmtnman

Here is a HUD i have been getting bitched at for over a week as i have not been to the property. I finally said F-It and went. 15 miles up in the mountains on a 1 track dirt road. Wonder what there gonna say about the driveway??


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Here is one i have talked till i'm blue in the face on. When the snow DOES melt there is not a stem of grass on this property. It is a 45* slope down to the lake with a few bushes, mountain Bitteroot Flowers and trees.


Once the snow melts, I bid these properties to have pest control, snake repelent, pre emergent and a post emergent. And repeat in 4-6 months. 

I've also bid to run a Gannon box or drag skid towed by an atv to clear out the area. I get a lot of those back.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Here is a HUD i have been getting bitched at for over a week as i have not been to the property. I finally said F-It and went. 15 miles up in the mountains on a 1 track dirt road. Wonder what there gonna say about the driveway??


Bid to drop and spread gravel. Advise them this will help other contractors and inspectors safely reach the property. Then bid to spray the lot with herbicides. Mark it up 60%. I dont have a lot like these but I've gotten back about 20% of the jobs I've bid to do this.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Trip charged 91 Grass cuts this week. Here are a few pics.............


Do you remove the snow if it's present? And bill accordingly?


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Do you remove the snow if it's present? And bill accordingly?



They don't want it done as i have never gotten a bid approval for snow with this company unless the property is going to convey and honestly this time of year you do more damage than good to drives as the dirt is soft under the snow and it gets rutted up. You also push tons of gravel onto the lawn. I have had my skid shoes on the plow dig in 3" and let the plow cutting edge push gravel.


The property with the deep snow above would be bid north of $600 NET and i would have to bring a skid steer in to do it as even with all 4 tires chained up i couldn't push that much snow with my vee plow. Roads in this area are restricted till mid May and i couldn't get a skid steer up there anyways. That house is a BAC house that has sat vacant for 3 years. Totally gutted by the owner before he left. Bid the grass 8 times last summer and no approval. Yet i get approvals on 5 acres of horse pasture down in the valley that wasn't necessary to cut.........


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Bid to drop and spread gravel. Advise them this will help other contractors and inspectors safely reach the property. Then bid to spray the lot with herbicides. Mark it up 60%. I dont have a lot like these but I've gotten back about 20% of the jobs I've bid to do this.



I am an excavator by trade. This driveway would take near 100 yards to top dress the driveway with 4" 10 feet wide. Gravel trucked to this area is $300 a 10 yard load and the roads are on load limits till at least the middle of May. This property is under contract with a CASH buyer but HUD drags their feet 45 days for closing..


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Once the snow melts, I bid these properties to have pest control, snake repelent, pre emergent and a post emergent. And repeat in 4-6 months.


In 2 years i have NEVER got a bid approval for anything like that. Then again some of y'all get bid approvals to cap a wash machine drain........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> In 2 years i have NEVER got a bid approval for anything like that. Then again some of y'all get bid approvals to cap a wash machine drain........


This is true. My goal is to always get the $2500 cap on each property. That way if anything goes wrong, I did my part and bid it all out. 

To date the most I have received off of a HUD property without emergency extras is $2300 in work.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> They don't want it done as i have never gotten a bid approval for snow with this company unless the property is going to convey and honestly this time of year you do more damage than good to drives as the dirt is soft under the snow and it gets rutted up. You also push tons of gravel onto the lawn. I have had my skid shoes on the plow dig in 3" and let the plow cutting edge push gravel.
> 
> The property with the deep snow above would be bid north of $600 NET and i would have to bring a skid steer in to do it as even with all 4 tires chained up i couldn't push that much snow with my vee plow. Roads in this area are restricted till mid May and i couldn't get a skid steer up there anyways. That house is a BAC house that has sat vacant for 3 years. Totally gutted by the owner before he left. Bid the grass 8 times last summer and no approval. Yet i get approvals on 5 acres of horse pasture down in the valley that wasn't necessary to cut.........


I hear ya.


----------



## Guest

MTMTNMAN, 
Bid to remove the pine needles off the roof as a possible fire hazard? I'd think that would be a big thing out there?

Trying to see if I'm going to Colorado to do smoke damage from forest fires....Wish they would get off their arse so I know one way of the other...gotta love these banks!


----------



## BPWY

Sitting on arse doing nothing productive is what the banks do best.


----------



## Guest

Ha and I was hoping u could help 

But figured you would be busy on your airport project


----------



## BPWY

You know the number. 




Suuuuuuuuuuure I'll be. :no: :no:


----------



## Guest

WE are trapping a roof tomorrow. I cant find any guidelines or diagrams on how to do it. Any suggestions?


----------



## thanohano44

joshuajames99 said:


> WE are trapping a roof tomorrow. I cant find any guidelines or diagrams on how to do it. Any suggestions?


What type of roof?


----------



## Guest

Just a regular composite roof.


----------



## thanohano44

Post pictures.


----------



## Guest

Never posted photos-
Hopefully this works?


----------



## Guest

Ok I got one of those fantastic modified bids again today. Client wants a dehumidifier placed in home for the cost of the dehumidifier ?????? Ok sure, NOT!! I am not even going to start with the total new roof modified bid. They are nuts.


----------



## Guest

Joshua James, what area are you in. We are in California


----------



## Guest

Keep your pet bats away from compact flourescent lights!!!

View attachment 46307


----------



## Guest

monumentinc said:


> Joshua James, what area are you in. We are in Northern California (Sonoma County)?


We are 2 hours north of Sacramento, right on I-5. We are in Tehama County. Near Redding.


----------



## mtmtnman

For you smartphone users. The bank knows where you took that picture! No cheating now! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2vARzvWxwY


----------



## Guest

Who is BAC?

Brian 
Shore Maintenance LLC
Max Preservation Services


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> We aren't taking those either, darlin'.
> 
> We don't take a discount on invoices that are $20 or less........... why should I put in all the time generating orders when I know they're not going to get done for that much anyway?
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Linda


I'm located in Annapolis MD so we are in a heavily populated areas with a large number of REOs within a 30 min or less drive. Just like every other property preservation company We have national companies contact us weekly and try to get us to cut for $30 - $35. I have been lucky to build relationships with a few good REO agents that send us most of their properties. (the ones they have the authority to hire lawn care). I have found they pay much more bc there is no middle man. $55 to $75 a property and $125 for the initial cut regardless if it is a town house or quarter acre . We also work with one nationwide company and was fortunate to have negotiated a good price for the lawns and the monthly refresh cleans. I found that being picky with who we do work with and holding firm on our pricing has saved me alot of headaches. When we first started I was running everywhere and willing to work for anyone. Later to realize i wasnt making the money i could if I focused on finding a few good agents with at least 10 properties or more and one or two nationwide companies that would send me volume and pay top dollar knowing they can depend on us and their properties are being maintained as if we were cutting for a homeowner. With having just a few clients but alot of properties we get less phone calls, emails, and have a system down for each company as far as providing pics and billing. Once the properties are on our routine maintenance list we walk the property inside and out with a checklist and note anything that is a hazard, needs cleaning, repairs, etc then submit estimates to our clients.This has worked very well for us.I hope this helps some other companies. 
If anyone needs help finding REO agent to work with reply back and i will explain how i find the agent that are responsible for hiring the and getting estimates for all preservation services. 

Brian 
Shore Maintenance.com
Max Preservation Services


----------



## BPWY

So Altisource is moving their RealTrans results uploading site to software built by http://www.zsl.com/vendor-management-system.

Any one here have experience with that software and know if it'll be any easier or user friendly than RealTrans?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've never used it, Paul. But, considering I can't upload files over 3mb at a time in Real Trans, it's got to be an improvement!

RT has a note on the uploader that says not to upload files over 10mb. I have to split photo files up so that they're right around 2.5mb to 3 mb.

It will be interesting to see how the new software works.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Same thing the montana goober told me.

Under 3meg. 



The w/o I was having problems with over the weekend I get an email telling me they can't see the photos or results. 
I'm sure they are lying to me. The results are there when I looked at them, and when I called customer service the gal told me the results were there on her end.

Lie = chargeback or in this case don't pay at all.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Is that the one you posted as a PDF? If so, the results might be there but the photos might not be big enough to show detail.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

The PDF is there but for some reason the photos are all side ways. :laughing::laughing:



We all know how such a small thing like that would seriously stress out the folks that work that end of the uploading process. 
W/Os have been rejected for far less than that.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

When they kick it back, or if they already have, just break the photos down into smaller files and upload one file at a time. It's a pain in the butt but at least they'll get what they want.

It doesn't matter how much you rotate photos, if they were taken sideways, they will ALWAYS end up sideways on the PDF. This is one of the reasons I don't accept photos in PDF format from the vendors. When I QC jobs, I look at each photo individually so it's easier when they come in that way.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I never take photos sideways.

CUTEPDF converted them that way.


The only reason I tried to PDF them was out of sheer frustration with their POS site.


And yeah I look at the photos individually too. Only occasionally am I not the one taking the photos.
Some times the help takes them or like this week I have 2 inspections that are being down out of town by friends that are in the inspection biz and travel to areas I don't.


----------



## mtmtnman

I take "portrait" shots on some occasions when i want to emphasize something in a photo where a "landscape" shot will not work well. Sometimes landscape is just too wide. For example, i can get the entire interior of a fridge in a Portrait shot but it will take 2 landscape shots to get the whole fridge.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anybody want to bid to pump a crawl space??


----------



## mtmtnman

House was built on the edge of a slough. The water table outside the home is the same as in the crawlspace. Told them till i was blue in the face that pumping is a no win situation. It will run back in as fast as i pump it out and i have nowhere to pump it too!! House is an REO HUD and it needs to be either lifted 3' and backfilled around or split and hauled away leaving an empty lot. Called the county and had them come out to condemn the septic as it is saturated and will not function just to prove my point.........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I take "portrait" shots on some occasions when i want to emphasize something in a photo where a "landscape" shot will not work well. Sometimes landscape is just too wide. For example, i can get the entire interior of a fridge in a Portrait shot but it will take 2 landscape shots to get the whole fridge.






I still won't take photos sideways for stairs, or fridges.


Got ripped too many times by Fremont's favorite folks back in 09.
Its not my problem if they don't like the pics all taken regular.


----------



## Guest

I take them both ways. Never really had any complaints about it. Although I rarely take them sideways. Only if needed.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

We take photos both ways, then just rotate the sideways photos while we're reviewing them so they're all straight up. That way the clients don't have to do it, they can just go through them.

When you print the photos to a PDF, however, they will load sideways. It's just something in the file attributes and I don't think there's any way to avoid it.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> House was built on the edge of a slough. The water table outside the home is the same as in the crawlspace. Told them till i was blue in the face that pumping is a no win situation. It will run back in as fast as i pump it out and i have nowhere to pump it too!! House is an REO HUD and it needs to be either lifted 3' and backfilled around or split and hauled away leaving an empty lot. Called the county and had them come out to condemn the septic as it is saturated and will not function just to prove my point.........


Amazing!! They always tell us we are their eyes and ears in the field. Let them know you're their brains too because theirs aren't functioning properly. 

I've had a national demand I Rekey and board up a dilapidated trailer home before the city came to tear it down. Too bad for them. There were rattle snakes and wasps infesting the area. Lol. I bid a reptile removal and repellent application on the 2 acre lot.....after they approve the removal of 322 cyds of debris. The declined it. I got the work order back 6 days ago. The city removed all of it. Shoulda gone with me when I told them a year ago.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Amazing!! They always tell us we are their eyes and ears in the field. Let them know you're their brains too because theirs aren't functioning properly.
> 
> I've had a national demand I Rekey and board up a dilapidated trailer home before the city came to tear it down. Too bad for them. There were rattle snakes and wasps infesting the area. Lol. I bid a reptile removal and repellent application on the 2 acre lot.....after they approve the removal of 322 cyds of debris. The declined it. I got the work order back 6 days ago. The city removed all of it. Shoulda gone with me when I told them a year ago.


Just out of curiosity (and ignorance), how do you go about "reptile removal" --- besides "very carefully"?


----------



## thanohano44

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Just out of curiosity (and ignorance), how do you go about "reptile removal" --- besides "very carefully"?



Get a professional that does it.


----------



## Guest

Another one of my Q's. Today we finally had clear weather and we brought in some day labor to clean up a job site. One of them worked for a vendor (different nat) in our area and i was able to ask alot of Q's. He confirmed what i always thought. 
How do these vendors keep people busy day in day out. We have'nt heard from the nat. we do work for in two weeks. Its nothing we did that just don't have the work. He said his longest work week was 3 days this year. Is this common or is it just our area?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

It's a lot more common than you think, depending on the area you're in and who you're working with.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

Trashout anyone????? This is a PRE-Foreclosure. Without going into to many details, An infection from living in this craphole caused the guy to get Gangrene in his toe. It was amputated, he went back home and got Gangrene in his foot. State stepped in and cleaned up the home. Neighbor said that when the state did this the whole neighborhood had to set mouse traps. He caught over 100 mice in a weeks time!! Fast forward 2 years guy gets gangrene in his leg and is now in permanent state care. House is in foreclosure. Bank is going to want it cleaned out. Fire dept. practice burn is my suggestion. Can't even eat supper tonight...............


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> It's a lot more common than you think, depending on the area you're in and who you're working with.
> 
> Linda






Safeguard told me last week they've been very slow for a month to 6 weeks.
If the biggest national is "very slow" I'm sure that a lot of the underdogs are going to be too.

My work has picked up the last 2 weeks, but then again I don't do ONLY P&P.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I don't care who you are, if you allow your home to get into that kind of shape, you deserve whatever you get. That's so disgusting.

You should see the house Fremont went to yesterday. ALMOST puts this one to shame! Actually, in one way, it does!

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Safeguard told me last week they've been very slow for a month to 6 weeks.


Maybe the boycott against Safeguard is working.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Feast on this: 2 years the dogs were left inside the home. Owner was a long haul trucker who stopped every 7-10 days to throw a couple 25lbs of dogfood in the house and pails of water and then left...this was what the policeman said anyway. You could smell the home from the front sidewalk


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. And those weren't the worst of the photos either! 

I didn't tell you this yesterday but my rep started looking through them and stopped before she was halfway through, saving the rest for this morning. Poor girl. She's such a good sport but, between the pics and your description, she couldn't do this at the end of the day.:no:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Holy crow!!!! 

We had one a little while ago were the dogs were locked in the basement for several months. The rest of the house was in pretty decent shape, but the basement had crap about 6 inches deep.
We were mowing the grass on the place as a pre-foreclosure for the whole season and the poor dogs would look at us from the basement windows. Neighbors said the owners would stop by every day or two and feed them.
The humane society and police said there was nothing they could do about it since the dogs had food and shelter. It was sick to see they way the poor animals were treated. I was very tempted on several occasions to use a realtor key and go from there. 
We finally got the place as an REO a couple of weeks ago and the dogs were gone by then.


----------



## Guest

Our first round of pre-foreclosure grass cuts last year had 146. This year it was 263. Pretty crazy to have it almost double. Took us by surprise.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That's so sad about the dogs looking at you from the basement window. I can picture that, too, and it breaks my heart.

You could have gotten the ASPCA involved. The Humane Society has limited resources, where the ASPCA can do whatever is necessary without limitation.

It's one thing to provide food and water but quite another not to give them a clean place to live.

Linda


----------



## Guest

what is ASCPA?


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> what is ASCPA?



*American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals..........................*


----------



## APlusPPGroup

uintahiker said:


> what is ASCPA?


It's the American Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. They can do a lot for animals that are mistreated. They are donation only but very, very worth every penny.

We're going to a charity event this Sunday put on by an organization that takes care of, and finds homes for, animals that were abandoned in foreclosed homes. I don't know if they'll have any animals there but maybe I'll post a couple pics on Monday.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Wish we would have known about them. It was so sad to watch the poor things look out at us like they were begging for help and not a thing we could do. It just amazes me how awful people can be to animals and to each other, but that is a whole different trail to head down.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Feast on this: 2 years the dogs were left inside the home. Owner was a long haul trucker who stopped every 7-10 days to throw a couple 25lbs of dogfood in the house and pails of water and then left...this was what the policeman said anyway. You could smell the home from the front sidewalk


Last summer we had a row house w six five gallon buckets filled with human fluids. These were used by two women with yeast problem (our guess) They were dumped into outdoor rain catch, and the smell so bad the city block was shut down. Police, fire showed up.
my quote "I KNOW WHAT HELL SMELLS LIKE" 
All pictures like above should come with a scratch and sniff deal.:clap:


----------



## Guest

Fremont you should have called, my guys would have eaten the rest of the dog food. Just Kidding !!!!


----------



## Guest

Lol. Didn't find any food in the place. Normally I carry 1 paprs (powered air purification respirator system ) in the truck but been working a fire damaged home and of course the respirator was in the trailers.


----------



## Guest

All joking aside a good papr or respirator with a p100/organic set of filters on is one of the best things you can have for a job like that. Most people can handle the visual issue it is really the smells that get them. Our crews carry them in their ppe kits.


----------



## Guest

Agree 100%. We busted down a while back and bought the powered respirators. The difference is night/day. Learned a valuable lesson though: don't skimp on PPE. I figure just this one thing increased productive labor by 25% minimum.


----------



## Guest

Come on guys..... a clothes pin on the nose works just as good and cost much less.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

On a serious note, in the houses that aren't quite so offensive to the olfactory glands, a bit of Vick's Menthalatum (SP?) Rub placed under the nose works good enough to get you thru it without having to wear a repirator.


----------



## Guest

Regarding the trash out pics on previous page:
Looked at a 4 unit yesterday to trash out, worst one i've ever seen. Unbelievable mess, toilets filled to brim with human sh*t, needles all around, used condoms, etc. Walls, baseboard heating, plumbing, all torn up. Most windows are broken out so not much of a bad smell. About 150yrds worth of stuff, and they want a sales clean. Bid it at $9800 total, if we're gonna deal with this one, they're gonna have to pay for it. 
On a happier note, the next one we drove to wants 2 rooms painted and a shower leak fixed
:clap:


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver, 

:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> Regarding the trash out pics on previous page:
> Looked at a 4 unit yesterday to trash out, worst one i've ever seen. Unbelievable mess, toilets filled to brim with human sh*t, needles all around, used condoms, etc. Walls, baseboard heating, plumbing, all torn up. Most windows are broken out so not much of a bad smell. About 150yrds worth of stuff, and they want a sales clean. Bid it at $9800 total, if we're gonna deal with this one, they're gonna have to pay for it.
> On a happier note, the next one we drove to wants 2 rooms painted and a shower leak fixed
> :clap:


Should be double that with needles, condoms, ext or let someone else do it......................


----------



## Guest

It crossed my mind while walking thru...do we want to do this one? $$$ was the answer. We'll bang it out in 12-15 hrs and make a nice profit


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> It crossed my mind while walking thru...do we want to do this one? $$$ was the answer. We'll bang it out in 12-15 hrs and make a nice profit


 They are going to get muti/bids on #'s like that. If you can do it in 15 hrs bid it logical. We do up to 125cy for $3,600. flat fee, and we always get them appv. 100 cy is an 8hr day for four guys.(for us). We pay the highest rate in fees for dumping $105 a ton and i have never seen one job cost more than $650. Our cost on these w/o's is about $1,350. for the day. So making 2 large for the day in this line of work we consider good.


----------



## Guest

I hear ya Pocono
We're pushing the envelope on this one, been approved on every bid so far ( our pricing, not the normal low nat'l prices ) with this company and want to see how far we can go. Did a quick 4 hr 30 yard trash out / clean for this company 2 weeks ago for $1500 so i'm thinking they don't mind spending $......we'll see:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> I hear ya Pocono
> We're pushing the envelope on this one, been approved on every bid so far ( our pricing, not the normal low nat'l prices ) with this company and want to see how far we can go. Did a quick 4 hr 30 yard trash out / clean for this company 2 weeks ago for $1500 so i'm thinking they don't mind spending $......we'll see:thumbup:







Stop it already, you are making me jealous.


Please PM the name of the company. I'm thousands of miles from you.
I'm sure you wouldn't feel the competition. :no: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> I hear ya Pocono
> We're pushing the envelope on this one, been approved on every bid so far ( our pricing, not the normal low nat'l prices ) with this company and want to see how far we can go. Did a quick 4 hr 30 yard trash out / clean for this company 2 weeks ago for $1500 so i'm thinking they don't mind spending $......we'll see:thumbup:


Very cool


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> I hear ya Pocono
> We're pushing the envelope on this one, been approved on every bid so far ( our pricing, not the normal low nat'l prices ) with this company and want to see how far we can go. Did a quick 4 hr 30 yard trash out / clean for this company 2 weeks ago for $1500 so i'm thinking they don't mind spending $......we'll see:thumbup:


Just watch what you want to say on this site, I'm sure there are people who monitor this place for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> They are going to get muti/bids on #'s like that. If you can do it in 15 hrs bid it logical. We do up to 125cy for $3,600. flat fee, and we always get them appv. 100 cy is an 8hr day for four guys.(for us). We pay the highest rate in fees for dumping $105 a ton and i have never seen one job cost more than $650. Our cost on these w/o's is about $1,350. for the day. So making 2 large for the day in this line of work we consider good.




hey I agree with you, if it can be done in 15 hours bid what it cost plus a profit.... BUT all these dumbaxx nationals want cyd bids then thats what they get. Hell Ya we can do trash outs for 2 grand profit but that is not the way they want it in there bids. so if it 126 cyd then the bid is 126 x cyd rate . They want to get stuff done on the cheap then over pay on other stupid crap so be it.


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> I hear ya Pocono
> We're pushing the envelope on this one, been approved on every bid so far ( our pricing, not the normal low nat'l prices ) with this company and want to see how far we can go. Did a quick 4 hr 30 yard trash out / clean for this company 2 weeks ago for $1500 so i'm thinking they don't mind spending $......we'll see:thumbup:




All i'm getting at is when you said needles i see $$$$$$$$. If you figure 4 units at 1000 Sq Ft full of debris without seeing the pics i am guessing 40 cu yds per unit. That's $2000 per unit at HUD allowable. The "sharps" is what bothers me. Who knows what's floating around in that place. Most dumps want sharps sorted out and yeah you can mix it in the trash but is that the right thing to do? You dump a load at the landfill and later your neighbor takes a load from his place to the dump and steps on a needle sticking up in the ground contracting Hepatitis or worse yet Aids??

Pocono, You doing trash out's for $28.80 a cu. yd when the going rate is $50? You know damn well the nationals are pocketing the other $21.20 a cu yd PLUS your discount for themselves. Bidding that cheap is how these nationals get "averages" I pay hell anymore to get $25 a cu. yd for extra debris above my 40 Cu Yd flat rate here on an REO and sometimes have to haul debris 40-50 miles to the landfill. I wish everyone would bid near Hud Allowable and quit making these nationals bloody rich!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> All i'm getting at is when you said needles i see $$$$$$$$. If you figure 4 units at 1000 Sq Ft full of debris without seeing the pics i am guessing 40 cu yds per unit. That's $2000 per unit at HUD allowable. The "sharps" is what bothers me. Who knows what's floating around in that place. Most dumps want sharps sorted out and yeah you can mix it in the trash but is that the right thing to do? You dump a load at the landfill and later your neighbor takes a load from his place to the dump and steps on a needle sticking up in the ground contracting Hepatitis or worse yet Aids??
> 
> Pocono, You doing trash out's for $28.80 a cu. yd when the going rate is $50? You know damn well the nationals are pocketing the other $21.20 a cu yd PLUS your discount for themselves. Bidding that cheap is how these nationals get "averages" I pay hell anymore to get $25 a cu. yd for extra debris above my 40 Cu Yd flat rate here on an REO and sometimes have to haul debris 40-50 miles to the landfill. I wish everyone would bid near Hud Allowable and quit making these nationals bloody rich!!!


 
Will I can say that we get $30 a c/y w/nat we do work for. $50. aint going to happen around here. (You will be out of work FAST) We dont pay any discounts. The nat is now recruiting vendors at $15-20 because the regionals have been getting away with it, don't blam us with the prices dropping. We have access to eight landfill/transfer in our 1 hour coverage area. The one thing i can say is the nat are here to stay, although they have reached there peak. We are on the downside of this work and just my thought that it will continue to dry up.:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Will I can say that we get $30 a c/y w/nat we do work for. $50. aint going to happen around here. (You will be out of work FAST) We dont pay any discounts. The nat is now recruiting vendors at $15-20 because the regionals have been getting away with it, don't blam us with the prices dropping. We have access to eight landfill/transfer in our 1 hour coverage area. The one thing i can say is the nat are here to stay, although they have reached there peak. We are on the downside of this work and just my thought that it will continue to dry up.:whistling


The brokers around here are getting more and more direct bank work than ever as the banks have started to figure out the nationals are screwing them. I am bidding bank work direct on a weekly basis and i am coming in at 25% under HUD rate as i am paying no discounts and getting paid in a week or two. 90% is getting approved..........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The brokers around here are getting more and more direct bank work than ever as the banks have started to figure out the nationals are screwing them. I am bidding bank work direct on a weekly basis and i am coming in at 25% under HUD rate as i am paying no discounts and getting paid in a week or two. 90% is getting approved..........


Outstanding, I hope thats the future. arty:


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Outstanding, I hope thats the future. arty:




I think this whole business runs in cycles. I sure hope it heads in a new direction soon. Just got done with my taxes tonight and while it was my best year ever, i worked a hell of a lot harder than i should have for my net......


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I think this whole business runs in cycles. I sure hope it heads in a new direction soon. Just got done with my taxes tonight and while it was my best year ever, i worked a hell of a lot harder than i should have for my net......







Stop bitching. You got the world by the tail.


----------



## Guest

Seems like our Wyoming Cowboy friend had too much fun Saturday night. Touch on the grumpy side today. But on the other hand my brother just got back from Rock Springs WY and he was grumpy too. Might just be that wonderful Wyoming isn't so wonderful.


----------



## BPWY

lol


I know the mountain man off forum.


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> Seems like our Wyoming Cowboy friend had too much fun Saturday night. Touch on the grumpy side today. But on the other hand my brother just got back from Rock Springs WY and he was grumpy too. Might just be that wonderful Wyoming isn't so wonderful.



Did the non stop wind get to your brother?? :whistling:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Stop bitching. You got the world by the tail.


I think it's got me by the tail some days!!! LOL!


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> Seems like our Wyoming Cowboy friend had too much fun Saturday night. Touch on the grumpy side today. But on the other hand my brother just got back from Rock Springs WY and he was grumpy too. Might just be that wonderful Wyoming isn't so wonderful.







I'd be grumpy in Rock Springs too.


----------



## Guest

No offense, but don't want to jinx our good luck so far by mentioning names, but you might confuse them with a large "auto parts company". They currently only have work in 6 states on the east coast.

MNTM...I like to sleep at night, so the needles will be bagged, tagged and discarded at my wifes office where they deal with that stuff.

Pocono....We're payin $500+ for a 30 yarder in our area. It's an hour drive to the job site which we factor in and we can only get 1 dumpster a day delivered. The driver will wait 3 hrs ( factor in price ) while we fill it then haul it away cause there is nowhere to put it except on the street in front of the house. Yes, we'll make a good $ but that's why I'm an independent contractor, I decide what I want to make! 

No offense to those of you who's majority of work comes from nationals
We're doing about 50% homeowner, 30% REO Broker and 20% national work, so if the nationals pass on our pricing.......oh well, I'm not working for their scraps


----------



## Guest

danny,

What do you mean by "homeowner" work?


----------



## Guest

We're not just doing PP work. We advertise all property services to homeowners, Brokers, property managment companies, insurance companies, etc. 
Homeowners: top $ / paid the day complete
REO Brokers and alike: Good $ / paid in days
Nationals:  $ / Paid 14-90 days............hopefully


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> We're not just doing PP work. We advertise all property services to homeowners, Brokers, property managment companies, insurance companies, etc.
> Homeowners: top $ / paid the day complete
> REO Brokers and alike: Good $ / paid in days
> Nationals:  $ / Paid 14-90 days............hopefully


Homowner work---Danny if you lived in nepa you wouldnt even think of it.


----------



## Guest

"Homowner work---Danny if you lived in nepa you wouldnt even think of it". 

We're in Fairfield County, CT....Mucho $ here, last week had a customer ask me to powerwash the house & deck, paint the deck (10x10) and do a spring clean up on the yard. Never asked me how much, just get it done. Gave her the bill, and she wrote the check. While I was there, picked up some work from one neighbor, and a weekly lawn mowing from another neighbor.
Love homeowner work!


----------



## Guest

Good for you man! That is a much better niche if your demographics can support it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Lets see in this area it dont matter if your a fuel oil del guy, septic sucker, hvac, painter, or the guy who makes pizza. All these guys got a wall full of bad checks, phone tag trying to collect. Take someone to court here and if you win a judgement, try to collect. Our laws are from 1800's pay the sheriff and they will go to the homeowners house and tag your judgement money. $50. for a couch, $25. for tv, $ 40. for microwave, you get the idea. Then you get yourself a uhall, pickup the stuff and sell it, thats how you collect. Everyone knows the game and its who can f**k who. Go out here and do a service call on well pump, bill $1,800 and get payments of $10 a month. NO THANKS.


----------



## BPWY

Pocono you are saying you'd rather work for nationals than work for home owners?????



You need a better clientele!


My very actively moving towards more H/O work and less national work. 
Until the agents can get it back I'm not pursuing bank owned work thru the nationals.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Pocono you are saying you'd rather work for nationals than work for home owners?????
> 
> 
> 
> You need a better clientele!
> 
> 
> My very actively moving towards more H/O work and less national work.
> Until the agents can get it back I'm not pursuing bank owned work thru the nationals.


No not at all, I pefer to just do our own work, we buy and rehab major projects. But those projects dont move like they did. So we are where we are. If this whole industry was gone this week, by monday I'd be somewhere taking apart a 25 kw gen. I had 16 years in at the largest mech. frim this side of Mississippi. A tech for 10


----------



## Guest

Never got a bad check or non payment from homeowners although i've been screwed by tennants paying on a couple of properties i used to own and rent out. Evict, court, win, (then try to collect ). Liquidated assets a few years ago, got tired of playing landlord. Been doing business in this area for 25 yrs. so name recognition and referrals is what brings in the work from homeowners. Thought about buying and rehabbing over the last couple years but the market is too bad, yes you can pick'em up on the cheap but then the trick is to sell em. Too risky, might end up carrying properties for too long. I'm also a licensed realtor and have my finger on the pulse of the market.
Diversity is what works for me
Outdoor Property Maint
Home Improvement Contractor
PP Vendor
Realtor
Sometimes it's pretty crazy juggling the work but it's a good kinda crazy


----------



## Guest

Just got our first approved bid / work order from Wells Fargo. Hooked up with them direct last week through a local agent. Wells fargo sent out a notice to agents cutting the agents out of the loop. Wells fargo wants to work directly with the contractor in recieving bids, approving bids and rendering payment for the work. (Our Wells Fargo contact says payment is direct deposited the week after you submit invoice and pics). Our realtor contact says from his experience, that's a true.
:clap:


----------



## BPWY

Danny I know a guy locally that flips and is having success at it.

He tries to buy every thing no more than 100k, never has more than one in the pipeline at a time and he and his biz partner do as much of the work themselves as they can.
Once one goes on the market he starts looking for another one that fits them. They do between 2 and 4 a year. By not having more than one in the pipeline at a time they don't get over extended that way.
Which would be real easy to do.


----------



## Guest

I hear ya on the flipping, in theory it can work and some people are having success but the wifey put her foot down on these ventures. We might turn a 20k-30k profit in a three month time frame from purchase to sale, but I could make that (and then some) without the risk.


----------



## BPWY

Absolutely, you gotta do what feels comfortable to you and your business.


I certainly don't blame any one for not wanting to take on the risk.


----------



## Guest

On another note:
Winter has extended 2 extra weeks in this area. Checked last years mowing schedule for April, started on the 14th. Have'nt cut a lawn yet, and probably won't till next week.


----------



## BPWY

Spring is a wee bit early here.

I'll be cutting quite a few of my yards next week.
Pretty good compared to years that we were into May before the first cutting took place.


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> Seems like our Wyoming Cowboy friend had too much fun Saturday night. Touch on the grumpy side today.







You thought I was grumpy sunday?????




Try today.


I already got a grass cut charge back..... on the first one I did no less. 
And my help told me today hes thinking of quitting, needs more hours.
Or maybe hes already quit. He won't text me back answering if hes working tomorrow.
Just F ing lovely.

Sunday I was the most pleasant guy around compared to tonight.
Any body know where I can find a 5th?


----------



## Guest

Oh the stories I could tell about flipping,,, Ummm or should I say in a more politically correct manner "Rapid Retailing":laughing:


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Oh the stories I could tell about flipping,,, Ummm or should I say in a more politically correct manner "*Rapid Retailing"*:laughing:


 
NOW THATS FUNNY!:notworthy


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> You thought I was grumpy sunday?????
> 
> Try today.
> 
> I already got a grass cut charge back..... on the first one I did no less.
> And my help told me today hes thinking of quitting, needs more hours.
> Or maybe hes already quit. He won't text me back answering if hes working tomorrow.
> Just F ing lovely.
> 
> Sunday I was the most pleasant guy around compared to tonight.
> Any body know where I can find a 5th?


How do you get charged back on a lawn?


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> How do you get charged back on a lawn?




Any reason a National sees fit. Safeguard AKA Screwguard, Core-Logic and MCS are notorious for this. They tell you you HAVE TO cut the grass no matter what, Scalp it if necessary and no matter how many action shots you turn in they charge you back because the cannot see from a photo on a computer monitor from 1000 miles away that there is a difference before and after. Hell of a racket and they get away with it!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

There has to be "a noticeable difference" in the before or after photos or they won't pay. We've only had this happen once. But, then again, we've never been told to scalp the lawn.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> There has to be "a noticeable difference" in the before or after photos or they won't pay. We've only had this happen once. But, then again, we've never been told to scalp the lawn.
> 
> Linda



Linda, Thank your lucky stars you don't work for Screwguard. They sent out a notice 4/1 that you HAVE to cut the lawn no matter what. No "limited growth" or dead grass pics. Mow it EVERY CYCLE or you will be charged back and they will send another contractor in to do it. Why do the banks tolerate this waste of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?????


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> There has to be "a noticeable difference" in the before or after photos or they won't pay. We've only had this happen once. But, then again, we've never been told to scalp the lawn.
> 
> Linda





So what do you do with a w/o that states the only acceptable reason for not mowing is snow?
And clearly states that under no circumstances is a grass cut trip charge to be made for "no/limited growth"?????

The only time a trip charge is acceptable is for over height or size bids.


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> Linda, Thank your lucky stars you don't work for Screwguard. They sent out a notice 4/1 that you HAVE to cut the lawn no matter what. No "limited growth" or dead grass pics. Mow it EVERY CYCLE or you will be charged back and they will send another contractor in to do it. Why do the banks tolerate this waste of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?????


 

Why do the banks tolerate this waste of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$????? 

Bank didnt' know it (pics no date or time stamp).......everytime u cut grass SCREWGuard can collect more moola from bank, I bet they double $$ or triple $$$ that sucker up


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> So what do you do with a w/o that states the only acceptable reason for not mowing is snow? And clearly states that under no circumstances is a grass cut trip charge to be made for "no/limited growth"????? The only time a trip charge is acceptable is for over height or size bids.


I don't have clients like that. We don't fool around with idiots like Safeguard, FAS, MCS, Cyprexx, etc. etc. etc.

I run a business and, if my vendors aren't making money, we aren't either.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

What about Ocwen? Do you work for them?

In my opinion there isn't a lick of difference between them and the others on that list.


----------



## Guest

I love OCWEN/Altisource!!! Oh wait I don't work for them:thumbup:

I did have a major company today call and asked "we are looking at implementing a monthly grass recut instead of biweekly and what are your thoughts on this?"

DUH... Thats ok by me since I would bid this at least 2.5X the normal biweekly grass cut amount due to the rapid grass growth in the Midwest, the extra weedeating/edging, the extra grass removal/bagging, the extra labor, the extra wear/tear on my equipment. Come to think about it I would have to bid this 3X the normal amount. OH I would save gas/fuel though.....Lets do this!

They got off the phone fast anyways...:no:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> They tell you you HAVE TO cut the grass no matter what


This is our first year we are required to BATF lawn cuts and I just have a sick feeling on this one. It doesnt make sense. It can never work. Some contractor will attempt $600 for a yard I might charge $100 and we might both get charged back to $50.

The real pain is we pay our subs weekly, one week in arrears. I gave up trying to get subs to get paid when we get paid. The sell is too hard. Anyhow for this, I have changed grass to hourly workers to avoid an expensive loss.


----------



## ARPPP

BPWY said:


> What about Ocwen? Do you work for them?
> 
> In my opinion there isn't a lick of difference between them and the others on that list.


 
Has anyone ever received a chargeback from them. I have never received a chargeback from any company (no pay at all doesn't count ). I would probably lose it completely if I ever did.


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> I have never received a chargeback from any company (no pay at all doesn't count ). I would probably lose it completely if I ever did.


281 chargebacks/adjustments from Corelogic in 2010, which we are still fighting over. Most are under $4, but many are in the hundreds. We think we will get back about 20k out of 60k from them. They are arguing chargebacks such as disputed late fees, HUD regs vs bank requirements (remember slide locks on back doors vs door knobs?).

Having said that, Corelogic is still worth it. It's a business expense and I know it's coming, and we charge them appropriately for it.

Never done work with Altisource. 

We have done one job for Ocwen, and havent been paid, its 90 days old. It could be the realtor's fault or Ocwen, I dont really know.


----------



## Guest

Never been charged back here, either. OF course, we don't work for those companies...

Grass cuts have hit hard here...trying to find some more help. 

Got a question on hot tub cover. Assuming it is basically pool cover on a smaller scale? Any specifics I need to be aware of? First time we have been required to cover with hud frame rather than manufactured cover. 

Back to zipping photos.....


----------



## Guest

Hot tubs depend on the client.

Some clients want a cage (2x6s, tarp, wire mesh) and some want the old cover held down with a 2x4s attached to a hasp and padlock.

FYI, the cage is no longer HUD spec (HUD letter 10-17) but some still want it because they dont know better.

If there is a cover, attach a 2x4 border around the hut tub, then put a 2x4 perpendicular to the cover hinge, attach with hasp and padlocks for $200.

If there is no cover, make a 2 piece plywood cover, attach with hasp and padlock on each side with a hinge in the middle for $250.


----------



## Guest

foothillsco said:


> Hot tubs depend on the client.
> 
> Some clients want a cage (2x6s, tarp, wire mesh) and some want the old cover held down with a 2x4s attached to a hasp and padlock.
> 
> FYI, the cage is no longer HUD spec (HUD letter 10-17) but some still want it because they dont know better.
> 
> If there is a cover, attach a 2x4 border around the hut tub, then put a 2x4 perpendicular to the cover hinge, attach with hasp and padlocks for $200.
> 
> If there is no cover, make a 2 piece plywood cover, attach with hasp and padlock on each side with a hinge in the middle for $250.


There is a cover, but it is damaged. Client wants replaced with 2x6 boards and wire cover. "build cage around hot tub circumference with 2x6 boards and support beams to hud specs"....


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> There is a cover, but it is damaged. Client wants replaced with 2x6 boards and wire cover. "build cage around hot tub circumference with 2x6 boards and support beams to hud specs"....


2x6 rim around the top, inside the rim, 24" on center spacing or better. Then put down 4mil or heavier plastic (or tarp), stapled down. Must be tucked under the 2x6 cage. Then put down wire mesh that is 6"x6" squares, stapled down to the 2x6s.


----------



## Guest

sounds like the above ground pool we just finished....


should it be attached/secured to the decking in some way?


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> should it be attached/secured to the decking in some way?


nope, not a cage


----------



## BPWY

ARPPP said:


> Has anyone ever received a chargeback from them. I have never received a chargeback from any company (no pay at all doesn't count ). I would probably lose it completely if I ever did.





Well you have a point on the chargebacks. 
Not paying.......... they do do that.



Don't be wound so tight. It aint worth the high BP. 
In this biz eventually there will be one. It comes with the territory.
Luckily I've not had a lot like some of the guys have.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I love OCWEN/Altisource!!! Oh wait I don't work for them:thumbup:
> 
> I did have a major company today call and asked "we are looking at implementing a monthly grass recut instead of biweekly and what are your thoughts on this?"
> 
> DUH... Thats ok by me since I would bid this at least 2.5X the normal biweekly grass cut amount due to the rapid grass growth in the Midwest, the extra weedeating/edging, the extra grass removal/bagging, the extra labor, the extra wear/tear on my equipment. Come to think about it I would have to bid this 3X the normal amount. OH I would save gas/fuel though.....Lets do this!
> 
> They got off the phone fast anyways...:no:


I'll bet that conversation ended with you saying " Hello, Hello,,,,,, is their anybody there?" :w00t::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

Nationals are REAL IDIOTS. I know a young lady that does inspections for Screwguard. She had a rural mountain property address that is a summer home at 4,000 foot elevation. Address is 3550 but they quit plowing snow at 2950 which is the last person on the street that lives there year around. Snow past there is 2-3 feet deep yet. She took a photo of the last accessible address on the street showing the snow further down the road that was impassable. They kicked the inspection back asking here to make an honest attempt to get the inspection done!!! Is she supposed to hike in over 1/2 mile on snow shoes?


----------



## BPWY

I just had Ocwen kick back a CFK.

First attempt the client straight up refused. They've been fighting Ocwen for 4 yrs. 
Lawyers, mediation companies, the banking commission, state senators etc. Nobody is able to communicate with them. No phone calls are ever returned, emails are never answered etc.
One law firm gave their retainer back because they were unable to get in contact with them.

The customer made the comment that it sure feels like Ocwen is running out the clock by ignoring all communication so that they are able to take the house away from them. This is not the first time I've heard that sentiment from home owners dealing with Ocwen.

Any way Ocwen sends me another CFK w/o for the same property. I rejected that one because there is absolutely no point in me going out to the property and being told no a second time. The home owner was certain they were not interested in CFK and would be moving in their own time. (right of redemption period isn't up yet)

We don't get paid a red cent for CFK unless its successful. Why should I make multiple free trips to visit with clients that aren't interested?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I just had Ocwen kick back a CFK.
> 
> First attempt the client straight up refused. They've been fighting Ocwen for 4 yrs.
> Lawyers, mediation companies, the banking commission, state senators etc. Nobody is able to communicate with them. No phone calls are ever returned, emails are never answered etc.
> One law firm gave their retainer back because they were unable to get in contact with them.
> 
> The customer made the comment that it sure feels like Ocwen is running out the clock by ignoring all communication so that they are able to take the house away from them. This is not the first time I've heard that sentiment from home owners dealing with Ocwen.
> 
> Any way Ocwen sends me another CFK w/o for the same property. I rejected that one because there is absolutely no point in me going out to the property and being told no a second time. The home owner was certain they were not interested in CFK and would be moving in their own time. (right of redemption period isn't up yet)
> 
> We don't get paid a red cent for CFK unless its successful. Why should I make multiple free trips to visit with clients that aren't interested?



Ocwen is being really stupid. I have one for them where the home is in the wife's name and the couple is divorced. The Judge gave the house AND child custody to the Husband but the husband could not get the wife to sign off on the deed and the wife was foreclosed on. The husband has offered Ocwen CASH MONEY at about 10% more that Ocwen would get on the open market per the appraisal (i know the broker who submitted the deal) and OCWEN is still trying to boot the guy. I think its just a foreign company that thinks it's funny to see an American get booted to the curb.........


----------



## BPWY

I've heard of them over paying at the sheriff's sale by $60,000 just to keep any body else from getting the property. Market value around $125,000. They paid $186,000
roflmao, they'll NEVER get it. Not if they wait for 10 yrs to put it on the market.

If you look at the assessor's page they over paid by about $100,000 lmao
Talk about some body taking it in the shorts.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone heard of these folks? 

Dear Vendor Partner,
iMortgage Services is currently working to build another area of our business, *iMortgage Services Asset Management* *and we’re looking for* service providers around the country to increase our provider base. We have a current endeavor that should be breaking in the coming weeks and months where we are looking for *licensed general/repair contractors to visit REO properties and provide repair bids*................................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Nationals are REAL IDIOTS. I know a young lady that does inspections for Screwguard. She had a rural mountain property address that is a summer home at 4,000 foot elevation. Address is 3550 but they quit plowing snow at 2950 which is the last person on the street that lives there year around. Snow past there is 2-3 feet deep yet. She took a photo of the last accessible address on the street showing the snow further down the road that was impassable. They kicked the inspection back asking here to make an honest attempt to get the inspection done!!! Is she supposed to hike in over 1/2 mile on snow shoes?


Simple to me. You invoice for a trip charge, place an estimate for $600 for snowmobile rental to reach the property. If they send it back, just resubmit your estimate.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I just had Ocwen kick back a CFK.
> 
> First attempt the client straight up refused. They've been fighting Ocwen for 4 yrs.
> Lawyers, mediation companies, the banking commission, state senators etc. Nobody is able to communicate with them. No phone calls are ever returned, emails are never answered etc.
> One law firm gave their retainer back because they were unable to get in contact with them.
> 
> The customer made the comment that it sure feels like Ocwen is running out the clock by ignoring all communication so that they are able to take the house away from them. This is not the first time I've heard that sentiment from home owners dealing with Ocwen.
> 
> Any way Ocwen sends me another CFK w/o for the same property. I rejected that one because there is absolutely no point in me going out to the property and being told no a second time. The home owner was certain they were not interested in CFK and would be moving in their own time. (right of redemption period isn't up yet)
> 
> We don't get paid a red cent for CFK unless its successful. Why should I make multiple free trips to visit with clients that aren't interested?


To me, some jobs are the price of doing business. CFKs can be very profitable and easy. If this property is an all day drive, then I understand a call to verify the work. Otherwise, your complaining about a std part of the business.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I think its just a foreign company that thinks it's funny to see an American get booted to the curb.........


I think it's just business to them. Does any serious business go out of their way for something funny?

Watch the Godfather, "it's nothing personal, it's just business."


----------



## BPWY

foothillsco said:


> To me, some jobs are the price of doing business. CFKs can be very profitable and easy. If this property is an all day drive, then I understand a call to verify the work. Otherwise, your complaining about a std part of the business.





Combined CFKs for Ocwen have barely broke even for me.

This one isn't an all day drive, how ever the home owner already said no. End of story. They are not going to say yes the 2nd time.

This is the 2nd one in a row thats gone this way. Occupant says no they aren't interested..... they usually mean it.


----------



## BPWY

BPWY said:


> I've heard of them over paying at the sheriff's sale by $60,000 just to keep any body else from getting the property. Market value around $125,000. They paid $186,000
> roflmao, they'll NEVER get it. Not if they wait for 10 yrs to put it on the market.
> 
> If you look at the assessor's page they over paid by about $100,000 lmao
> Talk about some body taking it in the shorts.





foothillsco said:


> *I think it's just business to them.* Does any serious business go out of their way for something funny?
> 
> Watch the Godfather, "it's nothing personal, it's just business."





In light of my post are you SURE about that???????????

Because I am not!


Until you've dealt with Ocwen don't be too sure about your 2nd sentence either.
WHY else is every story the same???
Ocwen NEVER returns phone calls or emails in any attempt to work things out with a short sale, refi, gooberment work out etc.
Multiple clients have told me the same story.


In fact Google search "ocwen lawsuits". You'll be amazed.


----------



## mtmtnman

foothillsco said:


> I think it's just business to them. Does any serious business go out of their way for something funny?
> 
> Watch the Godfather, "it's nothing personal, it's just business."



What other reason would they have to loose money? The guy is offering greenbacks at 10% over the appraisal. Seems like common sense to me to sell him the house............


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Combined CFKs for Ocwen have barely broke even for me.
> 
> This one isn't an all day drive, how ever the home owner already said no. End of story. They are not going to say yes the 2nd time.
> 
> This is the 2nd one in a row thats gone this way. Occupant says no they aren't interested..... they usually mean it.


Well if the cfks for a client dont make money, and the overall relationship isn't profitable, then I see your frustration.

The CFKs we did for Cyprexx were $90 for the lockout, $400 for the debris/clean, $120 for the wint, $30 for the grass. For us, we usually either canceled it immediately and got $40 trip or there was no debris, clean and we made $400 very quickly. Overall, we usually got $500+ for 2 hours worth of work.

For other clients, we make more than that. Never done work with Ocwen.


----------



## Guest

BPWYOcwen NEVER returns phone calls or emails in any attempt to work things out with a short sale said:


> I dont understand. Your a contractor or more than that? I never am concerned with matters such as the short sale, refi etc. I get a wo and it tells me what to do.
> 
> As far as returning phone calls, emails, what client does a good job that is a national? They are all dysfunctional when it comes to communication. I think MCS is pretty good in comparison but its still on their terms.


----------



## BPWY

Ocwen is special. They use the contractor for every thing other than selling the house. 
CFK included.

They are a lien holding loan servicing company. They are not identical to MCS etc.


----------



## Guest

So I got an offer today to do 850 home Inspections. They pay per job is 
FI - Field Inspection: $4.50
DFI - Contact Attempt Inspection: $4.50
FIB/FINC - Bankruptcy Inspection: $4.50
FIR - Rush Inspection: $6.50
SALE - Sale Date Inspection: $6.50
FINT - Interior Inspection: $8.50
FIPINT - Post Sale Interior Inspection: $8.50
IL - Insurance Loss Inspection: $12

I don't see it feasible to make money. Anyone else?? By the time you take the pics, check the occupancy, drive from location-location, upload and fill out reports etc. I figure each job would take you at least 20 minutes. Fuels $4.50 a gal. for Diesel in Washington. It would keep me busy but how long would it take to do 850 jobs.


----------



## BPWY

Tell em at $15 for the first 3 and $25 for the other 5 you'll consider it. Other wise have a nice day.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

No, Matt. Not feasible @ $4.50, no matter who you do it for. :no:

Just imagine driving to 10 houses, then back to your own. You've MADE $45 but how much did you spend in gas and the time it took you to do them?

Don't forget you have to figure indirect costs such as vehicle maintenance, taxes, and insurance, plus the time it takes you to fill out forms and upload everything to the client.

You MIGHT be able to afford a happy meal at the end of the day.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> No, Matt. Not feasible @ $4.50, no matter who you do it for. :no:
> 
> Just imagine driving to 10 houses, then back to your own. You've MADE $45 but how much did you spend in gas and the time it took you to do them?
> 
> Don't forget you have to figure indirect costs such as vehicle maintenance, taxes, and insurance, plus the time it takes you to fill out forms and upload everything to the client.
> 
> You MIGHT be able to afford a happy meal at the end of the day.
> 
> Linda


Yeah happy meal if I'm lucky. I'd guess I'd be dumpster diving though. I told him exactly what you said. I figured I'd be making $12 an hour before I took off gas, insurance, vehicle maintenance etc. I told him I'd be lucky to break even. 

Thanks to both of you for the info. Just wanted a second opinion to make sure I wasn't totally missing something. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY

For $4.50 I'd look out my kitchen window to see if my neighbor's house was still standing.

Outside of that it aint happening at $4+ fuel.

I hear some noise but I can't make out whats being said. Sounds like a foreign language to me.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> For $4.50 I'd look out my kitchen window to see if my neighbor's house was still standing.
> 
> Outside of that it aint happening at $4+ fuel.
> 
> I hear some noise but I can't make out whats being said. Sounds like a foreign language to me.


Yeah pretty much. No comprende. I can't believe these fuel prices. Yuck!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Those prices are exactly why we screen our clients' pricing, discounts, hidden fees, etc. first. I'd hate to accept work from a company and find out later that there's nothing in it for us or for the vendor. 

I don't charge a fee for invoices under $20 so, if we did ANY inspections at ANY of these rates, I'd most definitely be working for free.

Linda


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> So I got an offer today to do 850 home Inspections. They pay per job is
> FI - Field Inspection: $4.50
> DFI - Contact Attempt Inspection: $4.50
> FIB/FINC - Bankruptcy Inspection: $4.50
> FIR - Rush Inspection: $6.50
> SALE - Sale Date Inspection: $6.50
> FINT - Interior Inspection: $8.50
> FIPINT - Post Sale Interior Inspection: $8.50
> IL - Insurance Loss Inspection: $12
> 
> I don't see it feasible to make money. Anyone else?? By the time you take the pics, check the occupancy, drive from location-location, upload and fill out reports etc. I figure each job would take you at least 20 minutes. Fuels $4.50 a gal. for Diesel in Washington. It would keep me busy but how long would it take to do 850 jobs.


I'm not in the inspection business. Those that are usually just do inspections and do them by the thousands. If you have all of these 850 inspections in a single zip code, it is still low. Most companies only do them for $7 per inspection and up and then they are not subbing them out. 

So my advise is ask for more money if they are in a tight cluster. If they aren't, then you need to decide if you want to start doing inspections for everyone, and getting that number up to 5,000 per month, and still ask for more.

Everything in this business is negotiable
.
Guessing that you dont do them already so this is probably a pass.


----------



## Guest

For quite some time I have heard and seem people discussing this Prop Pres stuff, but never thouhght to look into it. But the more I read here on CT, not sure if it honestly would be worth getting involved in it. Maybe I am wrong. wouldn't be the first time I was wrong. :whistling


----------



## Guest

trueandsquare said:


> For quite some time I have heard and seem people discussing this Prop Pres stuff, but never thouhght to look into it. But the more I read here on CT, not sure if it honestly would be worth getting involved in it. Maybe I am wrong. wouldn't be the first time I was wrong. :whistling


I think its a great, very profitable business. I deal with a lot of bs I don't deal with compared to remodeling. But all businesses have their warts. In p&p, back office work and industry knowlege are more important than the actual work itself. I would say my company is closer to an bookkeeping firm than a construction company.


----------



## Guest

trueandsquare said:


> For quite some time I have heard and seem people discussing this Prop Pres stuff, but never thouhght to look into it. But the more I read here on CT, not sure if it honestly would be worth getting involved in it. Maybe I am wrong. wouldn't be the first time I was wrong. :whistling


 
After just getting notice about a couple of chargebacks from lawns mowed last summer I would have to say you aren't wrong.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> sounds like the above ground pool we just finished....
> 
> 
> should it be attached/secured to the decking in some way?



Shouldn't that have a railing around is so when kids climb the stairs to play on the new dance floor they don't fall off???:whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44

uintahiker said:


> After just getting notice about a couple of chargebacks from lawns mowed last summer I would have to say you aren't wrong.


Whaaaaaaat? Lawns mowed LAST summer?


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Yeah pretty much. No comprende. I can't believe these fuel prices. Yuck!!


Better chip those diesel trucks!! I have the diablo sports predator in my Duramax and looooove it.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Whaaaaaaat? Lawns mowed LAST summer?


Nothing unusual. They go back 2-3 years sometimes to "charge back" or in other words raise their profit margin.............................


----------



## Guest

A fellow called into a local talk show today and said he was a supervisor for a large vehicle fleet operation and he was at the local fuel supply wholesaler to buy the 2011-2012 season and the wholesaler said NO WE CAN'T SINCE WE ARE EXPECTING FUEL TO GO UPWARDS OF $9.00/GA! 


PHP:




Personally I don't think it will go anywheres that high but I do think its going up up up.:furious:


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> A fellow called into a local talk show today and said he was a supervisor for a large vehicle fleet operation and he was at the local fuel supply wholesaler to buy the 2011-2012 season and the wholesaler said NO WE CAN'T SINCE WE ARE EXPECTING FUEL TO GO UPWARDS OF $9.00/GA!
> Personally I don't think it will go anywheres that high but I do think its going up up up.:furious:



$6 by the end of summer is my prediction. Put $128 in my truck this AM, Drove to Spokane Empty, Bought a 6 1/2 X 12' flatbed utility trailer, picked up a used 1400# 61" cut Grasshopper diesel mower and drove home. Put $120 in it tonight.:furious: 503 miles and 28.92 Gallons. :clap: Gotta love a diesel with an auxiliary overdrive unit behind the factory trans!!! arty:Would have cost me $50 more to drive the old gasser even though gas is .49 cents a gallon less than diesel...............


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Better chip those diesel trucks!! I have the diablo sports predator in my Duramax and looooove it.


My brother has a chip in his Duramax and loves it. I need to put one in mine as well.


----------



## Guest

WhooHooo,
So Joe Schmo "winterized" said house, even put stickers all around."NOT" Just completed first phase of repairing all the breaks from freezing to get the water to go up to the 2nd floor. It'll be about 5k by the time we're done. Let the $ flow in, for repairs from the hacks that were hired to do the wints.
Trashed out a house in Feb., put in a bid to repair water leaks and wint, ($600) never heard from them. Were sent there yesterday to bid damage repair. Mold, hardwood heaved, pipes burst, etc. Needs to be gutted. Now we're talkin 8k-10k minimum. Gotta love these big time decision makers.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Better chip those diesel trucks!! I have the diablo sports predator in my Duramax and looooove it.



I was an Edge, Diablo, Western Diesel dealer for 6 years. For rthe cost of performance electronics the payback is nil. Now the fun factor is a different story! Can't afford FUN with these fuel prices though. I will say electronics will help an automatic transmission but i won't own one behind a diesel. If automatics where so great every semi truck would have one.........


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> WhooHooo,
> So Joe Schmo "winterized" said house, even put stickers all around."NOT" Just completed first phase of repairing all the breaks from freezing to get the water to go up to the 2nd floor. It'll be about 5k by the time we're done. Let the $ flow in, for repairs from the hacks that were hired to do the wints.
> Trashed out a house in Feb., put in a bid to repair water leaks and wint, ($600) never heard from them. Were sent there yesterday to bid damage repair. Mold, hardwood heaved, pipes burst, etc. Needs to be gutted. Now we're talkin 8k-10k minimum. Gotta love these big time decision makers.



Our plumber don't "FIX" problems like that. Much more cost effective to run new PEX to all fixtures ect. Typical re-plumb on a 3 bed 2 bath here runs $3500 to $4000 not including any sheetrock repair.........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I was an Edge, Diablo, Western Diesel dealer for 6 years. For rthe cost of performance electronics the payback is nil. Now the fun factor is a different story! Can't afford FUN with these fuel prices though. I will say electronics will help an automatic transmission but i won't own one behind a diesel. If automatics where so great every semi truck would have one.........






Every day that goes by more and more semis get em.
Open the truck paper one day and look.


I just put an edge programmer on my pickup. 
Fuel mileage return..... can't see it. $300 down the drain.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Every day that goes by more and more semis get em.
> Open the truck paper one day and look.


That's because so few people learn on a standard anymore. Go to Europe where fuel is 7-8$ a gallon and a standard trans is VERY common...............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> That's because so few people learn on a standard anymore. Go to Europe where fuel is 7-8$ a gallon and a standard trans is VERY common...............






Different arguement than what you said before, questioning the reliability.


My 2000 PSD with auto gets the same mileage as my other 2000 PSD with standard did.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Different arguement than what you said before, questioning the reliability.
> 
> 
> My 2000 PSD with auto gets the same mileage as my other 2000 PSD with standard did.



Your older and wiser now. The skinny pedal is not near as fun when it hits you in the wallet! My fuel savings is huge this year just slowing down. Makes me wonder how much i could have saved yesterday driving 60 instead of 70. The norm out here when fuel was cheap was 80-85 mph and the Highway Patrol rarely would bother you. 

Really hoping this diesel mower will cut my job times. I have a LOT of 1/2 to 1 acre properties this year and going from a 1.2 gallon an hour Kawasaki 17 Horse 48" cut to a .6 gallon an hour Kubota Diesel with a 61" cut will save me both time and fuel $$$$. I have given my foreman all the small lawns up to 1/4 acre. My wife will have the 48" Zero Turn on the 1/4 to 1/2 with obstacles and i am going to run the 1/4 to 1 acre wide open properties with the 60" diesel for now......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Our plumber don't "FIX" problems like that. Much more cost effective to run new PEX to all fixtures ect. Typical re-plumb on a 3 bed 2 bath here runs $3500 to $4000 not including any sheetrock repair.........


That's descent pricing where you are. On average our plumbers, carpenters,electricians get $100-$125hr ( 1 man ) My partner and I get $60-$75hr each for painting and misc labor. Those are the going rates for licensed, reputable contractors in are area. We charged $350 to look for potential leaks, $2500 to fix 13 breaks. Now we can get the water to 2nd floor where we found today 4 more leaks and need to replace zone valve (pissing all over the place) to get water through lines running under 60' of hardwood to see if any leaks there. Kinda hard to explain the way this house is laid out, but it's 4000sq ft of addition, after addition on a 100 yr old house ( found an old bathroom behind a wall they closed off at some point ) Mold remediation folks gutted the whole first floor a few days ago so with plumbing, electric, sheetrock, painting, carpentry, all new baseboard heating, 200+ yrds of carpet, etc. We're gonna be at around $80+k for this project. It's an afluent area so they can get $850k - $1mil for it when it's done............should be worth it to spend the moola :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> That's descent pricing where you are. On average our plumbers, carpenters,electricians get $100-$125hr ( 1 man ) My partner and I get $60-$75hr each for painting and misc labor. Those are the going rates for licensed, reputable contractors in are area. We charged $350 to look for potential leaks, $2500 to fix 13 breaks. Now we can get the water to 2nd floor where we found today 4 more leaks and need to replace zone valve (pissing all over the place) to get water through lines running under 60' of hardwood to see if any leaks there. Kinda hard to explain the way this house is laid out, but it's 4000sq ft of addition, after addition on a 100 yr old house ( found an old bathroom behind a wall they closed off at some point ) Mold remediation folks gutted the whole first floor a few days ago so with plumbing, electric, sheetrock, painting, carpentry, all new baseboard heating, 200+ yrds of carpet, etc. We're gonna be at around $80+k for this project. It's an afluent area so they can get $850k - $1mil for it when it's done............should be worth it to spend the moola :thumbup:


Damn. Master plumber here is $75 an hour..............


----------



## Guest

most semi's are not auto, they are auto shifters. they still have a clutch and you can shift manually by pushing the button.:tank:


----------



## Guest

fftopic:Have a happy Easter everyone


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> fftopic:Have a happy Easter everyone


You as well sir!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi, Mike Mora here. I am new. Just putting it out there that if anyone in Arizona needs help with the grass cut season, I am looking for work from any company that will actually pay for the jobs that I complete ha. I can provide plenty of photos to show the quality of my work, have my GL, and I have experience doing Arizona and Washington homes. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## mtmtnman

MorasYard said:


> Hi, Mike Mora here. I am new. Just putting it out there that if anyone in Arizona needs help with the grass cut season, I am looking for work from any company that will actually pay for the jobs that I complete ha. I can provide plenty of photos to show the quality of my work, have my GL, and I have experience doing Arizona and Washington homes. Thanks.
> 
> Mike


Welcome to CT. You'll find a lot of good info here. My foreman moved here to Montana from Mesa last summer as things where way to competitive (cheap) down there. I am afraid your going to have a hard row to hoe so to speak. He told me that there where companies subbing work to illegals for $10 a lawn. Pretty hard to compete with that! Try to present yourself to local agents and brokers. Put "licensed and insured" on your business cards Ect. From last year to now, i have had a huge increase in broker work. I also give them net 45 days which helps.


----------



## Guest

Thanks mtmtnman, I definitely appreciate the response. The work is really competitive. I have heard of some vendors taking as low as $8 a property. It is really bad that the people are working for this cheap,I have come across several HUD homes while doing inspections that shows on the sign in sheet that someone was just there and did the yard, yet it looks like nobody had been there in months. Not only have I found it hard to get a fare wage for this type of work, but I have found it harder to find anyone that isn't constantly trying to pull a fast one over my head ha. I just hope in the end, the ones that have integrity will weed out all the bad seeds.


----------



## Guest

MorasYard said:


> Thanks mtmtnman, I definitely appreciate the response. The work is really competitive. I have heard of some vendors taking as low as $8 a property. It is really bad that the people are working for this cheap,I have come across several HUD homes while doing inspections that shows on the sign in sheet that someone was just there and did the yard, yet it looks like nobody had been there in months. Not only have I found it hard to get a fare wage for this type of work, but I have found it harder to find anyone that isn't constantly trying to pull a fast one over my head ha. I just hope in the end, the ones that have integrity will weed out all the bad seeds.


1st welcome aboard, 2nd someone that is doing 8 cuts is not termed anything.(vendor, business, competior, etc} That type of work is called.
Sucking d**k for beer money.:laughing:


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking about buying an electric pick. Anyone have any preferences of model? I usually just use standard hand picks and heard that the electric was a super fast way. Any thoughts on that? Is it worth getting one?


----------



## BPWY

MorasYard said:


> Thanks mtmtnman, I definitely appreciate the response. The work is really competitive. I have heard of some vendors taking as low as $8 a property. It is really bad that the people are working for this cheap,I have come across several HUD homes while doing inspections that shows on the sign in sheet that someone was just there and did the yard, yet it looks like nobody had been there in months. Not only have I found it hard to get a fare wage for this type of work, but I have found it harder to find anyone that isn't constantly trying to pull a fast one over my head ha. I just hope in the end, the ones that have integrity will weed out all the bad seeds.






I'm not touching that! I charge $25 just to show up for residential customers. Over 3000 sq ft the price starts going up. For that price I usually get paid cash on the spot too, NOT wait 60 days to get paid.


----------



## thanohano44

Mora, pm me your info.


----------



## Guest

hey guys long time no talk !!! how are things ????


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> $6 by the end of summer is my prediction. Put $128 in my truck this AM, Drove to Spokane Empty, Bought a 6 1/2 X 12' flatbed utility trailer, picked up a used 1400# 61" cut Grasshopper diesel mower and drove home. Put $120 in it tonight.:furious: 503 miles and 28.92 Gallons. :clap: Gotta love a diesel with an auxiliary overdrive unit behind the factory trans!!! arty:Would have cost me $50 more to drive the old gasser even though gas is .49 cents a gallon less than diesel...............




i was fueling up three to four times a week and saw my gas account at around 1600.00 a month.....so i went out and bought a crotch rocket to go around and do my bids/estimates and inspections....i now spend 125.00 a month and my new zx7 is bad azz !! lol


----------



## Guest

Anyone hear of All year services, LLC? or All year landscaping? I am wondering if anyone else out there is having the same problems of not getting paid. I normally wouldn't make a post like this, but the truck payment and my GL is due today, and I still have not been paid. It's extremely frustrating that there is these kinds of people/companies out there.


----------



## mtmtnman

D&R Services said:


> i was fueling up three to four times a week and saw my gas account at around 1600.00 a month.....so i went out and bought a crotch rocket to go around and do my bids/estimates and inspections....i now spend 125.00 a month and my new zx7 is bad azz !! lol




Your a brave soul on 2 wheels in LV. I've been there and saw how they drive..............


----------



## thanohano44

D&R Services said:


> i was fueling up three to four times a week and saw my gas account at around 1600.00 a month.....so i went out and bought a crotch rocket to go around and do my bids/estimates and inspections....i now spend 125.00 a month and my new zx7 is bad azz !! lol


Drive safe. With the money you save on gas, you can buy a new diesel 4x4 Duramax.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Drive safe. With the money you save on gas, you can buy a new diesel 4x4 Duramax.



No thanks. They took taxpayer $$$$$$ in the bailout. I'll stick with Ford.......


----------



## thanohano44

Lol. A powerjoke vs Duramax? Are you sure? Lol. I will admit that you get more truck for your money in a Ford but the Allison tranny(get your mind out of the gutter) is bulletproof. 

I also saw a super duty powerstroke f350 with a flex fuel emblem on it. Might be worth looking into. I'm not sure if it was a dream or for real. I'll look it up tonight. The new ford super duty trucks look very nice though.


----------



## thanohano44

Also, please forgive my ADD lol. But have any of you heard about the Toyota diesels coming to the USA? I drove a hilux at my family reunion in new Zealand, and it was Fu king beautiful!!


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. A powerjoke vs Duramax? Are you sure? Lol. I will admit that you get more truck for your money in a Ford but the Allison tranny(get your mind out of the gutter) is bulletproof.
> 
> I also saw a super duty powerstroke f350 with a flex fuel emblem on it. Might be worth looking into. I'm not sure if it was a dream or for real. I'll look it up tonight. The new ford super duty trucks look very nice though.





The new diesels are good for B20.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. A powerjoke vs Duramax? Are you sure? Lol. I will admit that you get more truck for your money in a Ford but the Allison tranny(get your mind out of the gutter) is bulletproof.
> 
> I also saw a super duty powerstroke f350 with a flex fuel emblem on it. Might be worth looking into. I'm not sure if it was a dream or for real. I'll look it up tonight. The new ford super duty trucks look very nice though.



I have never owned a pickup with a slushbox auto in it. Grew up rowing gears and actually enjoy it. Less maintenance is more $$$$ in my pocket. I also wait for someone else to take the depreciation. It makes no logical sense to pay 60K for a new truck. I can get them a few years old for 1/2 that. One of the secrets of wealthy people is they rarely buy new rigs and don't finance anything. I have seen people get in this business and finance everything just to go broke 6 months down the road. I shop at pawn shops, craigslist and e-bay for what i need. Last month i picked up 200 Knoblocks for under $4 shipped. Random key codes but i just rekey as i need them. I'm like a bloodhound with my nose to the ground for a bargain. I'll post pics of my latest find in a bit.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> No thanks. They took taxpayer $$$$$$ in the bailout. I'll stick with Ford.......


 
AMEN!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

It is a sad day when REO preservation becomes an industry.


----------



## Guest

*Reglazing*

Is it just me, or does it seem crazy for the pay to be the same or less for reglazing vs boarding?


----------



## BPWY

PlumbersSanJose said:


> It is a sad day when REO preservation becomes an industry.







WHAT is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> WHAT is this supposed to mean?




I take it that "its a sad day that this industry is even needed"


----------



## mtmtnman

We'll it looks like BAC is up to the same games as last grass cut season. The 2nd round of grasscuts is trickling in and no bid approvals. Not even any approvals for perimeter cut on 5-10 acre properties and they where bid at HUD rate!! Looks like they will be trip charged all summer long again but it won't be by me!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> We'll it looks like BAC is up to the same games as last grass cut season. The 2nd round of grasscuts is trickling in and no bid approvals. Not even any approvals for perimeter cut on 5-10 acre properties and they where bid at HUD rate!! Looks like they will be trip charged all summer long again but it won't be by me!!!


Wait till they start cutting your bids.


----------



## BPWY

Pretty obvious they don't have a freaking clue whats going on at the BAC HQ.


I have a grass cut thats due today. 
Got a new W/O today thats due in 4 days.......... SAME property.

Another property they issued identical grass cut W/Os ....... for the SAME property.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Pretty obvious they don't have a freaking clue whats going on at the BAC HQ.
> 
> 
> I have a grass cut thats due today.
> Got a new W/O today thats due in 4 days.......... SAME property.
> 
> Another property they issued identical grass cut W/Os ....... for the SAME property.


I got one for the property that had 4 feet of snow on it a week ago. Won't be able to mow it till at least June. Told them i am not driving 50 miles round trip for a $20 trip charge....................................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Your a brave soul on 2 wheels in LV. I've been there and saw how they drive..............


That's a fact, Matt. Took me about 4 months before I rode on the streets in this town and there's one spot on the freeway that spooks me called the Spaghetti Bowl.

I used to keep my bike in a friend's garage over near Lake Mead. That way I didn't have to ride through the city until I found the cojones to take the chance. Now's she's at home right outside the front door. I'm getting used to it but this city is the scariest I know.

Mike........ if you ever want to ride with us, let me know. We're off to the river run this weekend. BTW..... The reason I bought my bike? Same as yours. To save fuel when all I have to do are lock changes, inspections, and trashout bids. 

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> I have never owned a pickup with a slushbox auto in it. Grew up rowing gears and actually enjoy it. Less maintenance is more $$$$ in my pocket. I also wait for someone else to take the depreciation.


I picked up a 1988 Silverado HD3500 a couple years ago with a 454 under the hood and 3 on the floor. I've always loved a standard transmission and I've never been happier with my choice. Paid $3,500 and it only had 42,000 original miles on it. It was well-maintained by the owner and then by his son when he passed away.

Although I prefer a standard shift, my 1995 Toyota Avalon is an automatic. It gets great mileage and it handles well. I bought it used for $800 and it's in great shape mechanically and electronically. It needs a new interior but the seat covers and a dash cover take care of the that until I can afford to re-upholster. It's perfect when I don't need the truck.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

Took on a new area today for 2 of my clients. The hack work I see never ceases to amaze me. For example I went to a multi million dollar home today. This particular client has us Rekey every knob and dead bolt. This house has 10 doors + 4 security doors. So a total of 28 new locks to be installed. You do the math $60 hud per set. 60 x 14=$840 in just lock work. Add in the lock box. The 6 padlocks they also didn't install. That's a lot of missed opportunities. Even of you work for a regional that's still a lot of money. 

The front door was wide open when I arrived. Reported it. Received authorization to enter. Luckily for the dumb sh*t. No vandalism or missing fixtures or appliances.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Took on a new area today for 2 of my clients. The hack work I see never ceases to amaze me. For example I went to a multi million dollar home today. This particular client has us Rekey every knob and dead bolt. This house has 10 doors + 4 security doors. So a total of 28 new locks to be installed. You do the math $60 hud per set. 60 x 14=$840 in just lock work. Add in the lock box. The 6 padlocks they also didn't install. That's a lot of missed opportunities. Even of you work for a regional that's still a lot of money.
> 
> The front door was wide open when I arrived. Reported it. Received authorization to enter. Luckily for the dumb sh*t. No vandalism or missing fixtures or appliances.


Couldn't have been BOA. I have had them tell me to walk away from homes with broken windows and doors swinging in the breeze due to personals. On hold with them as we speak trying to get an auth.................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Couldn't have been BOA. I have had them tell me to walk away from homes with broken windows and doors swinging in the breeze due to personals. On hold with them as we speak trying to get an auth.................




1 hour....... 2 hours


----------



## Guest

ok..quick question.

I know when boarding windows and doors on house you do plywood, with carriage bolts and bracing boards on inside.

Is it the same with a freestanding piece of crap garage?

We offered to knock the thing down and dispose, but apparently they are gonna go with boarding....which will cost more:blink:

Want it done to hud specs, just wasn't sure if it has to be the same as doors and windows?


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> ok..quick question.
> 
> I know when boarding windows and doors on house you do plywood, with carriage bolts and bracing boards on inside.
> 
> Is it the same with a freestanding piece of crap garage?
> 
> We offered to knock the thing down and dispose, but apparently they are gonna go with boarding....which will cost more:blink:
> 
> Want it done to hud specs, just wasn't sure if it has to be the same as doors and windows?


yes, board those windows/openings the same. install a plywood security door with padlock and hasps.

just looking at that garage, I would also bid to demo. that POS doesnt look safe IMHO. looks like a fire hazzard to me, not to mention termite buffet.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> That's a fact, Matt. Took me about 4 months before I rode on the streets in this town and there's one spot on the freeway that spooks me called the Spaghetti Bowl.
> 
> I used to keep my bike in a friend's garage over near Lake Mead. That way I didn't have to ride through the city until I found the cojones to take the chance. Now's she's at home right outside the front door. I'm getting used to it but this city is the scariest I know.
> 
> Mike........ if you ever want to ride with us, let me know. We're off to the river run this weekend. BTW..... The reason I bought my bike? Same as yours. To save fuel when all I have to do are lock changes, inspections, and trashout bids.
> 
> Linda


I saw a guy with a weed eater on a moped once doing a property next to me. blew my mind. I also saw contractors with electric lawn mowers, trimmers etc...plugged into the neighbors outlets. I cannot believe the things I see sometimes.


----------



## BPWY

Stealing my electric is a good way to shot.

I know in some cities stealing electric is going to be considered stealing from city gooberment.
Like if a meter has the little boots put on it so the current isn't running thru and some one pulls it and removes the boots.... if the city can catch who ever did it they'll be in deep trouble from the city.
Now I'm not sure what would happen in a case like this if the city would get involved or not.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Stealing my electric is a good way to shot.
> 
> I know in some cities stealing electric is going to be considered stealing from city gooberment.
> Like if a meter has the little boots put on it so the current isn't running thru and some one pulls it and removes the boots.... if the city can catch who ever did it they'll be in deep trouble from the city.
> Now I'm not sure what would happen in a case like this if the city would get involved or not.


this contractor asked the neighbor. but I dont know how these guys get any work done on properties with no power. they didnt even have a generator with them in case they had no power. I told them to use gas tools, they're better, wont damage as easily and will start as long as there is gas. he then told me he was doing his part to clean up the enviroment and being green is the way to go. LOL I told him his tools were delivered to Home Depot on a diesel barge and diesel truck. if he thinks that helps, he should buy a goat for each property he services to eat the grass.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I'm thinking about buying an electric pick. Anyone have any preferences of model? I usually just use standard hand picks and heard that the electric was a super fast way. Any thoughts on that? Is it worth getting one?


I use a lock pick gun. I like it better than the electric pick. I got it from bargainlocks.com


----------



## Racerx

Weird day today,i have three inspections to do ,first one is only a few blocks from my kid's school so I fiqure kill two birds with one stone and drop my son off at school (gas is 4.05 here) and do my first inspection of the day in one surgical operation.. 

As I walk to the door I see a woman in the kitchen washing dishes, I knock on the door and a male comes answers we look at each other and say "Dude what are you doin here??!!"..He turns out to be a very good friend of mine from the old neighborhood ( two weeks ago I did one on a guy I went to high school with)who bought a new home and moved out at about the same time I did a little over a year ago, We talked and hung out for awhile, the whole time me feeling like a vampire for being there under those circumstances.

Next one ,We finally get the homeowner ( a Hispanic gentleman)to come to the door after cop knocking for about two minutes (we knew someone was there due to the Lincoln Navigator parked in backyard) he comes out the front door and in perfect english ask "can I help you? " and in perfect english I tell him "we're from the bank are you j****** ? " which he replies to me with "Me no habla ingles_" to which I respond " Que? you no habla ingles?,bien me habla espanol ,es tu nobre j******?," :blink::blink:he just smiled and we finished our conversation in English :no:,thanks to my 1 semester high school Spanish class, my Puerto Rican ex, and my daughters Spanish class homework....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Do you guys usually bid everything that can possibly be done to a house?? Example, the house has half metal windows and half vinyl windows. If I bid to match windows is there any chance the bank will go for it? Also missing trim, un-finished sheetrock etc. I was at a job today re-routing their downspout system and figured why not? Anyone have any luck snagging jobs that "don't need to be done"?


----------



## Racerx

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Do you guys usually bid everything that can possibly be done to a house?? Example, the house has half metal windows and half vinyl windows. If I bid to match windows is there any chance the bank will go for it? Also missing trim, un-finished sheetrock etc. I was at a job today re-routing their downspout system and figured why not? Anyone have any luck snagging jobs that "don't need to be done"?


I do,I mainly stick to serious issues like roof repairs, broken windows missing gutters etc.. so far it's been about 60/ 40 on my part..


----------



## Guest

I'm having a hell of a time getting started with most companies. Slow, slow, slow.


----------



## Racerx

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I'm having a hell of a time getting started with most companies. Slow, slow, slow.


My suggestion to you would be to read as many post about the business on here as you can ,and then re-read them ,there's a ton of info here and a lot of good advice and leads, I just got a Realtor on the line by using some of the tips I've got from these post:clap::clap:

lot of great people here (aarp, dreamweaver, A1property et.al) stay strong,work hard and you'll be O.K:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

All-Craft said:


> My suggestion to you would be to read as many post about the business on here as you can ,and then re-read them ,there's a ton of info here and a lot of good advice and leads, I just got a Realtor on the line by using some of the tips I've got from these post:clap::clap:
> 
> lot of great people here (aarp, dreamweaver, A1property et.al) stay strong,work hard and you'll be O.K:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah I have. Not just some either, all of them going back to the last thread before it was closed. I did preservation before but the co. I was working for got out of my state so my connection was gone when I decided to get back in.


----------



## Racerx

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Yeah I have. Not just some either, all of them going back to the last thread before it was closed. I did preservation before but the co. I was working for got out of my state so my connection was gone when I decided to get back in.












































I"ll let some of the more seasoned folks on here give you some guidance from here, but one last bit of advice I can give you is pound the phones, write emails , and research everything...and just when you think you've done enough, get your second wind and do more!!!..Good Luck too you :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Guest

All-Craft said:


> I"ll let some of the more seasoned folks on here give you some guidance from here, but one last bit of advice I can give you is pound the phones, write emails , and research everything...and just when you think you've done enough, get your second wind and do more!!!..Good Luck too you :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks. That's exactly what I've been doing.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I saw a guy with a weed eater on a moped once doing a property next to me. blew my mind. I also saw contractors with electric lawn mowers, trimmers etc...plugged into the neighbors outlets. I cannot believe the things I see sometimes.


Dam it!!!!!!!!! I knew the poparazzi was after me... I'll have to work in disguise as a REO Contractor instead of a P&P Contractor till the heats off...lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Do you guys usually bid everything that can possibly be done to a house?? Example, the house has half metal windows and half vinyl windows. If I bid to match windows is there any chance the bank will go for it? Also missing trim, un-finished sheetrock etc. I was at a job today re-routing their downspout system and figured why not? Anyone have any luck snagging jobs that "don't need to be done"?


As ALL-Craft said...

I bid mostly safety and security issues. Never really been able to get anything else approved unless they specifically asked for it.

So watch how much time you waste. Bidding everything doesn't typically payoff. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> As ALL-Craft said...
> 
> I bid mostly safety and security issues. Never really been able to get anything else approved unless they specifically asked for it.
> 
> So watch how much time you waste. Bidding everything doesn't typically payoff. At least in my neck of the woods.







Bidding any thing rarely produces any results here.

They leave every thing sit for the most part. I can go back months later and every thing I've bid is still as it was. On almost every property.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Do you guys usually bid everything that can possibly be done to a house?? Example, the house has half metal windows and half vinyl windows. If I bid to match windows is there any chance the bank will go for it? Also missing trim, un-finished sheetrock etc. I was at a job today re-routing their downspout system and figured why not? Anyone have any luck snagging jobs that "don't need to be done"?


If it's a PPO, I bid all damages, hazards, and safety issues. I never bid to replace appliances in these unless asked. These properties convey to HUD, so it has to be hazard free, usually free of debris, no violations etc. Anything to preserve the property and to prevent it from declining further. 

If it's an REO property, I bid anything and everything i would on an PPO plus anything else to put the property in marketable condition. Paint, appliances, resod, overseeding, sprinkler repairs, shampoo carpet, replace carpet and fixtures. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mtmtnman

All-Craft said:


> Weird day today,i have three inspections to do ,first one is only a few blocks from my kid's school so I fiqure kill two birds with one stone and drop my son off at school (gas is 4.05 here) and do my first inspection of the day in one surgical operation..
> 
> As I walk to the door I see a woman in the kitchen washing dishes, I knock on the door and a male comes answers we look at each other and say "Dude what are you doin here??!!"..He turns out to be a very good friend of mine from the old neighborhood ( two weeks ago I did one on a guy I went to high school with)who bought a new home and moved out at about the same time I did a little over a year ago, We talked and hung out for awhile, the whole time me feeling like a vampire for being there under those circumstances.
> 
> Next one ,We finally get the homeowner ( a Hispanic gentleman)to come to the door after cop knocking for about two minutes (we knew someone was there due to the Lincoln Navigator parked in backyard) he comes out the front door and in perfect english ask "can I help you? " and in perfect english I tell him "we're from the bank are you j****** ? " which he replies to me with "Me no habla ingles_" to which I respond " Que? you no habla ingles?,bien me habla espanol ,es tu nobre j******?," :blink::blink:he just smiled and we finished our conversation in English :no:,thanks to my 1 semester high school Spanish class, my Puerto Rican ex, and my daughters Spanish class homework....:laughing::laughing:



You know i really hate when they pull that "Me no habla ingles_" BS!! When i was a foreman in the Chicago area i got that all the time but they mysteriously learned English within seconds when it came to "denero"!! For those that may want to call me a racist, my wife of 17 years is 1/2 Mexican..............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> You know i really hate when they pull that "Me no habla ingles_" BS!! When i was a foreman in the Chicago area i got that all the time but they mysteriously learned English within seconds when it came to "denero"!! For those that may want to call me a racist, my wife of 17 years is 1/2 Mexican..............





I'm not racist. :no: I hate everybody. :laughing: :laughing:


A lot of folks THINK my wife looks mexican, does that count?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> You know i really hate when they pull that "Me no habla ingles_" BS!! When i was a foreman in the Chicago area i got that all the time but they mysteriously learned English within seconds when it came to "denero"!! For those that may want to call me a racist, my wife of 17 years is 1/2 Mexican..............


mtmtnman, Don't worry, I never thought you owned a race car.....lol:laughing:


----------



## brm1109

*This is why I love private customers.*

The week is finally over.
30 lawns, 3 cleanouts and 2 cleanouts scheduled for Monday. All for private customers. No photos, no waiting for payments, no haggling.
Then I had pp work that takes 2x's as long to download photos and get paid.
Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> The week is finally over.
> 30 lawns, 3 cleanouts and 2 cleanouts scheduled for Monday. All for private customers. No photos, no waiting for payments, no haggling.
> Then I had pp work that takes 2x's as long to download photos and get paid.
> Have a great weekend everybody.


Congrats!!


----------



## Guest

Just a simple grass (reassign) story from this week.

Been doing recuring on this property for 2 years, didnt get it for this season untill Tues.
Lot 260x300 
Some craigslister bid it for whatever and made 4 full passes with his 20 incher.

The End.-- Of his time in the reo/pp world.


----------



## Guest

Just went over our 27,000th invoice today and still broke  

Wanna party but for what and who's going to pay? 

All I got is carpet tunnel syndrome and an empty wallet

OH and *NO* race car like MNTMTNMAN:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

It still amazes me but i get contacted almost weekly by companies wanting me to do HUD HPIR's and BACKFEED houses with a generator. When you tell them it's ILLEGAL they act stupid and say "that's what HUD wants" I really don't believe that HUD is requiring this. I think the servicing companies are TOO CHEAP to activate utilities..........


----------



## mtmtnman

It also blows my mind how little the banks give a damn about these properties. I am on my 3rd season with this BAC home and have told them over an over again to activate utilities. 3rd year running now with spring water in the basement. 1st year we had a 60K mold bid from a restoration company. Today, I would rent an excavator, hire some dump trucks and bill them 20K today to knock it down, haul it off and haul in fill material for the empty hole. Total loss after 3 years of anywhere between 4" and 6' of water in the basement. Sad thing is it WAS a marketable home..............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> It still amazes me but i get contacted almost weekly by companies wanting me to do HUD HPIR's and BACKFEED houses with a generator. When you tell them it's ILLEGAL they act stupid and say "that's what HUD wants" I really don't believe that HUD is requiring this. I think the servicing companies are TOO CHEAP to activate utilities..........







I ASSUME that the HUD contract winners told HUD they could get it done and HUD probably didn't research it on their own.


I just tell em that my insurance won't cover it. 



As for your house.............. its depressing in a big way to see houses that have been sitting empty for several years now. Full of trash.
Knowing if they were cleaned up and priced right they'd sell.
It also pisses me off thinking about all the sleepless nights I've spent worrying about how to pay bills and these houses are just sitting needing trashed out. Lots of work in my small world, but noooooooooooo. Leave em sit.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> It also blows my mind how little the banks give a damn about these properties. I am on my 3rd season with this BAC home and have told them over an over again to activate utilities. 3rd year running now with spring water in the basement. 1st year we had a 60K mold bid from a restoration company. Today, I would rent an excavator, hire some dump trucks and bill them 20K today to knock it down, haul it off and haul in fill material for the empty hole. Total loss after 3 years of anywhere between 4" and 6' of water in the basement. Sad thing is it WAS a marketable home..............


I've also got a property similar to this one, we've been on it for 4 years. no work done. all we have ever done was the lawn and rekey. it's in a bad area of town but a nice house overall. what a shame. makes you wonder what their reasoning is. this is a tract home thats maybe 4 years old!! its now surrounded by Section 8 homes but so what, getting this sold would mean they'd have 6 times that original balance opened up to lend out.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> It also blows my mind how little the banks give a damn about these properties. I am on my 3rd season with this BAC home and have told them over an over again to activate utilities. 3rd year running now with spring water in the basement. 1st year we had a 60K mold bid from a restoration company. Today, I would rent an excavator, hire some dump trucks and bill them 20K today to knock it down, haul it off and haul in fill material for the empty hole. Total loss after 3 years of anywhere between 4" and 6' of water in the basement. Sad thing is it WAS a marketable home..............


also looks like some roof damage there...


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> also looks like some roof damage there...


Just an old roof. Might have a year or 2 left in it.....................


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Congrats!!


That's a great week. Love the no pics, just get it done.


----------



## brm1109

*This takes the cake*

I recently had a company tell me that they were charging me back for work from last year.
This happened once before with another company.
I very nicely put it this way to them, mind you I will most likely never get anymore work from them but they haven't given me that much anyway.
I stated that since the work was done a year ago, I know that they got paid and the chances of their client charging them back now was close to 0. They said we are still charging you back. 
"Fine after you prove to me that you were charged back I will agree, if I don't see proof then I am filing a theft by deception charge against your company". I was told that they didn't need to show me proof and "not to threaten them".
Finished with, "it's no threat the charges will be filed". I even gave them my attorney's name and number.
Guess what it was a mistake there will be no need for a chargeback.
All I can say folks, is we need to stand up for our rights. Don't let them think that they have free reign.


----------



## REO2Rentals

brm1109 said:


> I recently had a company tell me that they were charging me back for work from last year.
> This happened once before with another company.
> I very nicely put it this way to them, mind you I will most likely never get anymore work from them but they haven't given me that much anyway.
> I stated that since the work was done a year ago, I know that they got paid and the chances of their client charging them back now was close to 0. They said we are still charging you back.
> "Fine after you prove to me that you were charged back I will agree, if I don't see proof then I am filing a theft by deception charge against your company". I was told that they didn't need to show me proof and "not to threaten them".
> Finished with, "it's no threat the charges will be filed". I even gave them my attorney's name and number.
> Guess what it was a mistake there will be no need for a chargeback.
> All I can say folks, is we need to stand up for our rights. Don't let them think that they have free reign.



WTF:no: Can you pm me which company I'll avoid them.....THAT'S BS


----------



## mtmtnman

MichiganREO said:


> WTF:no: Can you pm me which company I'll avoid them.....THAT'S BS


Name one. They all do it to one extent or another. It's just a matter of time with most. The one larger one out of your state has been good about cutting bid amounts lately.......


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> Name one. They all do it to one extent or another. It's just a matter of time with most. The one larger one out of your state has been good about cutting bid amounts lately.......


Are we talking about SCREWU:clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

MichiganREO said:


> Are we talking about SCREWU:clap:




No, Multiple male siblings....................


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> No, Multiple male siblings....................


Thanks How can they sleep at night!


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I recently had a company tell me that they were charging me back for work from last year.
> This happened once before with another company.
> I very nicely put it this way to them, mind you I will most likely never get anymore work from them but they haven't given me that much anyway.
> I stated that since the work was done a year ago, I know that they got paid and the chances of their client charging them back now was close to 0. They said we are still charging you back.
> "Fine after you prove to me that you were charged back I will agree, if I don't see proof then I am filing a theft by deception charge against your company". I was told that they didn't need to show me proof and "not to threaten them".
> Finished with, "it's no threat the charges will be filed". I even gave them my attorney's name and number.
> Guess what it was a mistake there will be no need for a chargeback.
> All I can say folks, is we need to stand up for our rights. Don't let them think that they have free reign.


Your lucky you got paid at all, I ran into this guy up in the north tier, Andy who got a 30 y dumpster filled it plus a couple truck loads. Zero pay. reason.
No action photo of battery in smoke detector.
That would be McCaffertie prop. Told him there just about an hour from here other side of Cortland. He said "Thats close,I think I'll take a ride"


----------



## Guest

Pocono,

PM me if you need (or have) any additional info on the company you referenced. I'll let you know how my legal case is going.....nuff said.


----------



## Guest

Honestly guys/gals these chargebacks stink but just get "used" to them and mark up your bids accordingly.

We got 1 today for $170 for securing a property that a realtor was maintaining (supposedly). At the property there was NO signage on the property (in the pics no signs but there was 44" of snow). OUR Excuse was: how the hell are we suppose to know that a realtor was maintaining when we had to wade through 4' of snow to get to the home and there was absolutely no signage from any realtors?

Answer: Will the REALTOR said they were maintaining so you shouldn't have secured......:no:

OUR FINAL Answer was: OK then from now on we will only take a picture of the front of the house and turn it in that ***X Company will have to verify that there is no realtor maintaining the property and if that means ***X Company may have to call every realtor in a 50 mile radius and ask around so be it

Stupid is as Stupid Does:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Honestly guys/gals these chargebacks stink but just get "used" to them and mark up your bids accordingly.
> 
> We got 1 today for $170 for securing a property that a realtor was maintaining (supposedly). At the property there was NO signage on the property (in the pics no signs but there was 44" of snow). OUR Excuse was: how the hell are we suppose to know that a realtor was maintaining when we had to wade through 4' of snow to get to the home and there was absolutely no signage from any realtors?
> 
> Answer: Will the REALTOR said they were maintaining so you shouldn't have secured......:no:
> 
> OUR FINAL Answer was: OK then from now on we will only take a picture of the front of the house and turn it in that ***X Company will have to verify that there is no realtor maintaining the property and if that means ***X Company may have to call every realtor in a 50 mile radius and ask around so be it
> 
> Stupid is as Stupid Does:whistling



Try to get a Realtor to sign off that they are maintaining a property. I have NEVER been able too....................


----------



## Guest

I had a few Realtors sign off on houses last winter. They all were within days of closing. I was pretty surprised each time. I think there were 4 of them out of the gazillion we called.

Sorry to hear about your house that has been flooded for years. We just got our second work order to pump out a a house. We pumped it out about 2 weeks ago and the water was running in through the foundation as soon as we got done. I notified National we needed a sump pump asap because water was coming in as we were leaving. We just got our second work order to pump out the house but not install a sump pump. Go figure. I called them and told them it would do no good to pump it if we weren't going to install a sump pump and they said they didn't care to pump it anyway. Baffles me. :blink:
And they wanted me to repair a valley on a roof that was bad. I went past to check out the roof and the valley was only part of an entire roof that was shot. I told them I wouldn't touch it unless we got approval to replace the whole roof. They said: Nope, all they want is the valley. So I said: Nope, not interested in that kind of liability.


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> I had a few Realtors sign off on houses last winter. They all were within days of closing. I was pretty surprised each time. I think there were 4 of them out of the gazillion we called.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your house that has been flooded for years. We just got our second work order to pump out a a house. We pumped it out about 2 weeks ago and the water was running in through the foundation as soon as we got done. I notified National we needed a sump pump asap because water was coming in as we were leaving. We just got our second work order to pump out the house but not install a sump pump. Go figure. I called them and told them it would do no good to pump it if we weren't going to install a sump pump and they said they didn't care to pump it anyway. Baffles me. :blink:
> And they wanted me to repair a valley on a roof that was bad. I went past to check out the roof and the valley was only part of an entire roof that was shot. I told them I wouldn't touch it unless we got approval to replace the whole roof. They said: Nope, all they want is the valley. So I said: Nope, not interested in that kind of liability.



In Mn. if you repair any part of a roof you have to warranty the entire roof for 10 years. Virtually no roof repair going on their............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> In Mn. if you repair any part of a roof you have to warranty the entire roof for 10 years. Virtually no roof repair going on their............


That's twice as ridiculous as what some nationals expect.


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> I had a few Realtors sign off on houses last winter. They all were within days of closing. I was pretty surprised each time. I think there were 4 of them out of the gazillion we called.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your house that has been flooded for years. We just got our second work order to pump out a a house. We pumped it out about 2 weeks ago and the water was running in through the foundation as soon as we got done. I notified National we needed a sump pump asap because water was coming in as we were leaving. We just got our second work order to pump out the house but not install a sump pump. Go figure. I called them and told them it would do no good to pump it if we weren't going to install a sump pump and they said they didn't care to pump it anyway. Baffles me. :blink:
> And they wanted me to repair a valley on a roof that was bad. I went past to check out the roof and the valley was only part of an entire roof that was shot. I told them I wouldn't touch it unless we got approval to replace the whole roof. They said: Nope, all they want is the valley. So I said: Nope, not interested in that kind of liability.


Got another order for this property: install a dehumidifier:blink: 
Water is running in through the walls and floor and they want to take care of it with a flipping dehu!!! I told them until we have a sump pump in the house a pumping every other day and installing a dehumidifier won't do much good.


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> Got another order for this property: install a dehumidifier:blink:
> Water is running in through the walls and floor and they want to take care of it with a flipping dehu!!! I told them until we have a sump pump in the house a pumping every other day and installing a dehumidifier won't do much good.



Install it and go back 2 days later to show it sitting under water..............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

Another Ocwen idiot story. Cash for keys i have. Per county records house went default for 240K. Ocwen bought it for 295K. BPO's and appraisals are between 190K & 210K Where did these people go to school? :whistling:whistling Ocwen houses are sitting here for 10-12 months and still not sold while FNMA homes average 60 days on the market.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> It also blows my mind how little the banks give a damn about these properties. I am on my 3rd season with this BAC home and have told them over an over again to activate utilities. 3rd year running now with spring water in the basement. 1st year we had a 60K mold bid from a restoration company. Today, I would rent an excavator, hire some dump trucks and bill them 20K today to knock it down, haul it off and haul in fill material for the empty hole. Total loss after 3 years of anywhere between 4" and 6' of water in the basement. Sad thing is it WAS a marketable home..............



I've had situations like yours and done nothing. Over the years I've grown more socially conscious. Next one I get, at the very least I will turn into the city. In my mood today, I might email those photos to the bank itself and everywhere.else for an hour.

We are all paying for this in one way or another.

Btw, you in Denver?


----------



## mtmtnman

foothillsco said:


> I've had situations like yours and done nothing. Over the years I've grown more socially conscious. Next one I get, at the very least I will turn into the city. In my mood today, I might email those photos to the bank itself and everywhere.else for an hour.
> 
> We are all paying for this in one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you in Denver?


No, Western Montana.............


----------



## mtmtnman

Deutsche Bank Sued. Goes with my post stating Ocwen/Alti-source are idjits......

http://news.hereisthecity.com/2011/...e-files-lawsuit-against-deutsche-bank-and-su/


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Deutsche Bank Sued. Goes with my post stating Ocwen/Alti-source are idjits......
> 
> 
> Finally . Hope this puts a fire under the others @#$&%$ to get these properties taken care of. I can only go to a property so many times and see the same issues not resolved." Could please bid the following items so we know what it cost to not fix them. Thanks"


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> mtmtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deutsche Bank Sued. Goes with my post stating Ocwen/Alti-source are idjits......
> 
> 
> Finally . Hope this puts a fire under the others @#$&%$ to get these properties taken care of. I can only go to a property so many times and see the same issues not resolved." Could please bid the following items so we know what it cost to not fix them. Thanks"
> 
> 
> 
> And bid OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER & OVER AGAIN!
Click to expand...


----------



## thanohano44

I so agree with you!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Try to get a Realtor to sign off that they are maintaining a property. I have NEVER been able too....................







I've had one for BAC...................... A WEEK AFTER CLOSING!!!!!!




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


She said no problem, she'd already gotten and cashed her commission check.
Other wise no.


----------



## BPWY

> *IndyMac, Deutsche Bank Mortgage Fraud and Illegal Evictions*
> 
> IndyMac Mortgage Services, Inc. is the mortgage servicing company for Deutsche Bank National Trust Company. It is responsible for foreclosing on homes (both legally and illegally) and Deutsche, a German company, is one of the most abusive when it comes to foreclosure evictions in the United States. Recently, the following story broke showing just how much criminal activity Deutsche is into. IndyMac Bank failed and was taken over by OneWest Bank, but amazingly, IndyMac is still permitted to operate and engage in fraudulent servicing for other bank companies like Deutsche. What’s the government thinking in allowing this cozy fraud network. Nothing. The government is in the deep pockets of rich bankers. Government officials routinely take bribes in the form of campaign funds from the big banks. So they are NOT interested in protecting YOUR interests!
> http://citizensjustice.wordpress.co...he-bank-mortgage-fraud-and-illegal-evictions/




I know the article is claiming that FAS is the national that supposed to be responsible for some of this. But isn't Ocwen/Altisource tied in with IndyMac too???????

I read some where that Ocwen had acquired HomeEq and was thinking I'd seen where they are tied with the Deutsche bank.


This seems to be an article from last yr (2010) but is relevant to the troubles Deutsche is in now.


----------



## ARPPP

BPWY said:


> I know the article is claiming that FAS is the national that supposed to be responsible for some of this. But isn't Ocwen/Altisource tied in with IndyMac too???????
> 
> I read some where that Ocwen had acquired HomeEq and was thinking I'd seen where they are tied with the Deutsche bank.
> 
> 
> This seems to be an article from last yr (2010) but is relevant to the troubles Deutsche is in now.


Ocwen does service Deutsche Bank Mortgages, they also acquired HomeEqs portfolio last year and they also service loans for others. The blog quoted sounds like an angry homeowner. There is a lot of slander on his part as well. Take it for what its worth, an angry rant. 

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


----------



## Guest

*Price dropping party!!*

There is a company looking for contractors nationwide so I decided to look into them. The company is called SS of A (Specified Services of America) and they are proud to announce a coming out party for price dropping. 
Check it out!
http://ss-of-a.com/specified_services_drop-1.pdf

If that's what they charge their clients, I would hate to see what they pay their contractors.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Gee............ I should subcontract work to them. I could make a killing!

NOT, NOT, NOT. Ain't gonna do it! Not even at DOUBLE those rates! 

Anyone with prices that low has absolutely NOTHING going for them and are desperate for work, which usually translates into "I have no clue what I'm doing, don't pay taxes, and don't carry the proper insurance so I can accept less money".

I have some of the best clients in the world so I put EXPERIENCED people on their jobs, not someone who has to beg for work and not pay their vendors enough to feed their families!

I find it incredible to think that this price list will probably be accepted by nationals who just want to make more money and don't care how they make it or who they hurt in the process. But there will be some who will buy into it....... and probably come to regret it.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

Omg. Missed my flight, logged on to see what's going on and I see this. Unreal. All this does is guarantee poor work, illegals staying in this country with jobs and these people going bankrupt and the work coming back to us. Even of you paid people hourly, you're not making any money.


----------



## Guest

I know after I saw that I thought "I can't imagine why they would be in need of contractors" I'm sure all the ones they had quit after that party!! This company even requires contractors to carry E&O! :laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I'm going to get a little off-track here but, speaking of vendors needing work.............

I'm going to be dumping a lot of vendors real quick and will be looking for replacements who can get the work done within the guidelines and the due dates.

I have literally been swamped with work for the past month and can barely keep up.

So, when I have to contact vendors every single day via e-mail and phone call for the results of a job that's past due, it takes precious time out of my day and it's hard to focus on other things that are equally important like screening new clients, getting more work from the ones we have, adding new vendors in the system fast enough to generate work orders I have waiting for them, and getting everyone paid on time.

Being the person in the middle is not just a matter of receiving and sending work orders, then sitting back and waiting for the money to roll in. There's a LOT that goes on in the background that nobody sees. I am not compensated for the number of hours I spend searching for reliable vendors, making sure the clients pay on time, and getting the vendors to turn the work in CORRECTLY by the due dates.

I have some of the best clients in the industry and one in particular has been sending me work throughout the entire US lately in locations we've never had work before. And they're sending it en masse.

This particular client is just one of a few that pays on time every month and I've worked with them for over a year. They never miss a beat and my vendors get paid very quickly for the work they do the month before, right up to the cutoff around the 28th.

The way this client is expanding is causing a lot of chaos in my office right now. It's a very welcome chaos but searching for good, reliable vendors is very time-consuming.

But........ to spend all this time searching, then have a good portion of the new vendors totally miss the due dates or flake on me altogether is making me wonder if the percentages of good, reliable companies isn't shifting in the wrong direction.

I realize that a lot of vendors have been burned by the nationals and they are hesitant. But what part of being paid quickly do these people not understand? This is what every decent company asks for and deserves when they do the work. So why do they shoot themselves in the foot by dragging their feet? There are many who don't even get their FIRST work order from me done on time and I've become very frustrated lately.

All REO Preservation has been around for a long time and I come up in just about everyone's search, no matter what search terms they use. I can be found easily via a couple of forums. I don't hide and my business is pretty much out there for everyone to see.

People write to me literally begging for work, then they don't perform. What the heck is up with that?

This didn't start out to be a rant but I guess that's where it ended up. I won't apologize for it because, for me, it's better to spill it and make people aware that there is a LOT more to doing what I do than most vendors even realize and to, hopefully, give a few people a better appreciation of what their own clients and asset managers go through.

The tides are turning in this industry and, if vendors don't get off their collective butts, there won't be an industry any longer. There just doesn't seem to be much integrity in the field these days from the majority.

Linda


----------



## Guest

I'm sure no contractor would work for those prices much less work for less so they can make a profit, it looks like there just setting this up to screw the worker regardless if they get paid or not.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> There is a company looking for contractors nationwide so I decided to look into them. The company is called SS of A (Specified Services of America) and they are proud to announce a coming out party for price dropping.
> Check it out!
> 
> 
> If that's what they charge their clients, I would hate to see what they pay their contractors.


They probably got so good at staging there pics they figured free money. 

I had a job the other day that was a three acre grass cut that was about 1.5 hrs away from my house and I had to remove a camping trailer. I was working in the area the night before so I ran over to grab the trailer so I could haul my trailer and rider the next day. The camper was gone and there was exterior debris all over the driveway. Get called from the client in the AM saying the homeowner must have taken it and they told me they had someone coming to clean up the exterior debris and somehow ended up w/ two work orders. Mine was to mow and trashout interior. Anyway, show up the next day, afternoonish, and the driveway has been cleaned, -a chest freezer and a couple of other things. The rest of the stuff was scattered about the property. The client calls the next day and pays me more to go back and take complete photos of the property again in and out because his other contractor was trying to pull a fast one. Showed an empty driveway w/ all debris removed. LOL. Dumb asses would took less time to load up their truck then it would have scattering the debris throughout the property. Nice to know what I'm up against as far as competition goes. :no:


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I'm going to get a little off-track here but, speaking of vendors needing work.............
> 
> I'm going to be dumping a lot of vendors real quick and will be looking for replacements who can get the work done within the guidelines and the due dates.
> 
> I have literally been swamped with work for the past month and can barely keep up.
> 
> So, when I have to contact vendors every single day via e-mail and phone call for the results of a job that's past due, it takes precious time out of my day and it's hard to focus on other things that are equally important like screening new clients, getting more work from the ones we have, adding new vendors in the system fast enough to generate work orders I have waiting for them, and getting everyone paid on time.
> 
> Being the person in the middle is not just a matter of receiving and sending work orders, then sitting back and waiting for the money to roll in. There's a LOT that goes on in the background that nobody sees. I am not compensated for the number of hours I spend searching for reliable vendors, making sure the clients pay on time, and getting the vendors to turn the work in CORRECTLY by the due dates.
> 
> I have some of the best clients in the industry and one in particular has been sending me work throughout the entire US lately in locations we've never had work before. And they're sending it en masse.
> 
> This particular client is just one of a few that pays on time every month and I've worked with them for over a year. They never miss a beat and my vendors get paid very quickly for the work they do the month before, right up to the cutoff around the 28th.
> 
> The way this client is expanding is causing a lot of chaos in my office right now. It's a very welcome chaos but searching for good, reliable vendors is very time-consuming.
> 
> But........ to spend all this time searching, then have a good portion of the new vendors totally miss the due dates or flake on me altogether is making me wonder if the percentages of good, reliable companies isn't shifting in the wrong direction.
> 
> I realize that a lot of vendors have been burned by the nationals and they are hesitant. But what part of being paid quickly do these people not understand? This is what every decent company asks for and deserves when they do the work. So why do they shoot themselves in the foot by dragging their feet? There are many who don't even get their FIRST work order from me done on time and I've become very frustrated lately.
> 
> All REO Preservation has been around for a long time and I come up in just about everyone's search, no matter what search terms they use. I can be found easily via a couple of forums. I don't hide and my business is pretty much out there for everyone to see.
> 
> People write to me literally begging for work, then they don't perform. What the heck is up with that?
> 
> This didn't start out to be a rant but I guess that's where it ended up. I won't apologize for it because, for me, it's better to spill it and make people aware that there is a LOT more to doing what I do than most vendors even realize and to, hopefully, give a few people a better appreciation of what their own clients and asset managers go through.
> 
> The tides are turning in this industry and, if vendors don't get off their collective butts, there won't be an industry any longer. There just doesn't seem to be much integrity in the field these days from the majority.
> 
> Linda


Check out my email I just sent you yesterday and lets get to work!!


----------



## Guest

"This didn't start out to be a rant but I guess that's where it ended up. I won't apologize for it because, for me, it's better to spill it and make people aware that there is a LOT more to doing what I do than most vendors even realize and to, hopefully, give a few people a better appreciation of what their own clients and asset managers go through.

The tides are turning in this industry and, if vendors don't get off their collective butts, there won't be an industry any longer. There just doesn't seem to be much integrity in the field these days from the majority.

Linda"

I feel your pain.....its 12:09 am and I'm just getting fired up for a few more hours of work....8am till 3 am is not bad hours for only 5 days a week.
The problem with this industry (with my recruiting efforts) as I have been finding out the hard way is: the contractors with experience have been burned so HARD that skeptical is their middle name 

I can't really blame them...been there and done that. I'm having to give out MY References and MY Subs names and numbers to verify that we are legit. Once again I can't blame them. Kinda rough right now and I think the rough is just getting going. 

Hang on to the good ones and cull the herd. We have done that a few times over the years and we are meaner and leaner...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> There is a company looking for contractors nationwide so I decided to look into them. The company is called SS of A (Specified Services of America) and they are proud to announce a coming out party for price dropping.
> Check it out!
> http://ss-of-a.com/specified_services_drop-1.pdf
> 
> If that's what they charge their clients, I would hate to see what they pay their contractors.


Have I got some work for them!:laughing:


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> There is a company looking for contractors nationwide so I decided to look into them. The company is called SS of A (Specified Services of America) and they are proud to announce a coming out party for price dropping.
> Check it out!
> http://ss-of-a.com/specified_services_drop-1.pdf
> 
> If that's what they charge their clients, I would hate to see what they pay their contractors.


Dam, prisoners make more than that on the chain gang......

"That's the sound of the men, working on the chain gang.....":laughing:


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> There is a company looking for contractors nationwide so I decided to look into them. The company is called SS of A (Specified Services of America) and they are proud to announce a coming out party for price dropping.
> Check it out!
> http://ss-of-a.com/specified_services_drop-1.pdf
> 
> If that's what they charge their clients, I would hate to see what they pay their contractors.


I pulled their Pricing Schedule back up and was unable to find anything stating whether or not the required VASALINE was included in the pricing for each line item. They've got to realize that based on their pricing structure that it will be an absolutely essential item that they should drop ship to each and every vendor immediately upon signing them up....:blink:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

DreamWeaver said:


> I pulled their Pricing Schedule back up and was unable to find anything stating whether or not the required VASALINE was included in the pricing for each line item. They've got to realize that based on their pricing structure that it will be an absolutely essential item that they should drop ship to each and every vendor immediately upon signing them up....:blink:



It probably depends on the size of the jar......... but I thought everyone carried their own and wrote it off to job materials anyway.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> It probably depends on the size of the jar......... but I thought everyone carried their own and wrote it off to job materials anyway.:laughing:
> 
> Linda


Understood, but if they're being the "Pain in the A$$" shouldn't they be providing it. 

I wonder where OSHA stands on it....lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

DreamWeaver said:


> Understood, but if they're being the "Pain in the A$$" shouldn't they be providing it.
> 
> I wonder where OSHA stands on it....lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well, I don't know about that. Companies give me lock changes to do but they don't send me locks.:no:

OSHA would probably just tell you that you work for yourself and to make sure you and your employees are covered.

Linda


----------



## brm1109

*Just so excited*

WOW, I just got this price sheet and boy I can barely control my excitement. I just ordered locks and all new equipment. Can't wait.
Are they kidding or what??


Appliance Removal - (Needs Authorization) Bid Approval
Debris Removal - (All debris including hazards) $20.00 per CYD

Trip Charge - (Includes: Photos/Bids/Estimates/Restore Utilities) per property "$	15.00"

Locks - 1st Lock - (Secure/ReSecure) "$	28.00"
Locks - Additional Locks ea (Does not include Padlock & Hasp)"$	15.00"
Locks - Padlock & Hasp ea "$	7.00"

Grass Cuts - (Up to 2,000sqft) "$	20.00"
Grass Cuts - (2001sqft to 15,000sqft) "$	30.00"
Grass Cuts - (Over 15,000sqft or Over 1' Tall entire grass - require a Bid Approval) Bid Approval

Janitorial (Initial and Monthly) "$	38.00"

Pressure Test (as separate client order) "$	30.00"
Thaw Property - (Bid to replace water heater or boiler damaged from freeze) "$	225.00"
Winterization - Dry "$	40.00"
Winterization - Wet/Radiant Heat "$	80.00"

Install Dehumidifier "$	237.50"
Install Sump Pump "$	237.50"

Outlet Covers ea "$	2.50"
Switch Plates ea "$	2.50"

Repair Pipe Separation "$	15.00"

Cap Pipe "$	15.00"
Cap Wire "$	4.00"
Cap Toilet Bid Approval

Tarping - (Roof or Pool) Call For Pricing

Install - Hand Rail Bid Approval
Install - Security Door "$	75.00"
Pump Basement - (Must provide pictures of yard stick/tape measure to show depth) $65 per ft
Boarding Windows ea - (Small 2'x2') "$	35.00"
Boarding Windows ea - (Medium 3'x3') "$	50.00"
Boarding Windows ea - (Large 4'x4') "$	70.00"

Allow Access - 1st Hour "$	15.00"
Allow Access - Additional Hours (Up to 3 Additional Hrs total) -According to work order "$	10.00"

**Work Order Instructions supersede all other instructions 
**Call Office for Approval to Proceed on Unsecure Properties/Active Leaks/Basement Flooding
**Bid Approvals - Anything not on this List requires a Bid Approval 
**Your Bid Approval Price - Get in Writing/Email 
**Trip Charges - Only paid when work cannot be completed and billed for at a property


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. You ARE going to shop for supplies and equipment at the 99 cent store, correct?:laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> WOW, I just got this price sheet and boy I can barely control my excitement. I just ordered locks and all new equipment. Can't wait.
> Are they kidding or what??
> 
> 
> Appliance Removal - (Needs Authorization) Bid Approval
> Debris Removal - (All debris including hazards) $20.00 per CYD
> 
> Trip Charge - (Includes: Photos/Bids/Estimates/Restore Utilities) per property "$	15.00"
> 
> Locks - 1st Lock - (Secure/ReSecure) "$	28.00"
> Locks - Additional Locks ea (Does not include Padlock & Hasp)"$	15.00"
> Locks - Padlock & Hasp ea "$	7.00"
> 
> Grass Cuts - (Up to 2,000sqft) "$	20.00"
> Grass Cuts - (2001sqft to 15,000sqft) "$	30.00"
> Grass Cuts - (Over 15,000sqft or Over 1' Tall entire grass - require a Bid Approval) Bid Approval
> 
> Janitorial (Initial and Monthly) "$	38.00"
> 
> Pressure Test (as separate client order) "$	30.00"
> Thaw Property - (Bid to replace water heater or boiler damaged from freeze) "$	225.00"
> Winterization - Dry "$	40.00"
> Winterization - Wet/Radiant Heat "$	80.00"
> 
> Install Dehumidifier "$	237.50"
> Install Sump Pump "$	237.50"
> 
> Outlet Covers ea "$	2.50"
> Switch Plates ea "$	2.50"
> 
> Repair Pipe Separation "$	15.00"
> 
> Cap Pipe "$	15.00"
> Cap Wire "$	4.00"
> Cap Toilet Bid Approval
> 
> Tarping - (Roof or Pool) Call For Pricing
> 
> Install - Hand Rail Bid Approval
> Install - Security Door "$	75.00"
> Pump Basement - (Must provide pictures of yard stick/tape measure to show depth) $65 per ft
> Boarding Windows ea - (Small 2'x2') "$	35.00"
> Boarding Windows ea - (Medium 3'x3') "$	50.00"
> Boarding Windows ea - (Large 4'x4') "$	70.00"
> 
> Allow Access - 1st Hour "$	15.00"
> Allow Access - Additional Hours (Up to 3 Additional Hrs total) -According to work order "$	10.00"
> 
> **Work Order Instructions supersede all other instructions
> **Call Office for Approval to Proceed on Unsecure Properties/Active Leaks/Basement Flooding
> **Bid Approvals - Anything not on this List requires a Bid Approval
> **Your Bid Approval Price - Get in Writing/Email
> **Trip Charges - Only paid when work cannot be completed and billed for at a property


Wow those prices are impressive. What co. is that?? Another for the don't bother calling list.


----------



## Guest

Here's a wtf story from last week.

A scrapper shows up to take a load away (Truck is toast) backs up and both wheels point completely inward. Idle arm fell right out. he climbs under and sets it back on the worn ball. 
"Been like that for the last year, you cant turn the wheel past 10 or 2 or it falls off. he says. "What about sharp turns?" I say
I just dont go on those roads" He says beaming 
What the F**k


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Here's a wtf story from last week.
> 
> A scrapper shows up to take a load away (Truck is toast) backs up and both wheels point completely inward. Idle arm fell right out. he climbs under and sets it back on the worn ball.
> "Been like that for the last year, you cant turn the wheel past 10 or 2 or it falls off. he says. "What about sharp turns?" I say
> I just dont go on those roads" He says beaming
> What the F**k


That's hell funny:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> That's hell funny:laughing:



Until he kills someone. I would have called the fuzz..............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Until he kills someone. I would have called the fuzz..............


True.


----------



## brm1109

*Pricing*

So I responded to the company that sent me those prices that I posted.
I responded with my standard pricing sheet. HUD -25%.
There response was "sorry your pricing is way to high".
Thats fine let someone else do the work. lol


----------



## brm1109

*Bad neighborhood*

So me and my guys are doing a cleanout today. The next street you hear pow pow. Then all of the police cars are screaming down the street. SOmebody got shot on the sidewalk.
Nice neighborhood. One of my guys asked if they could get extra for hazard pay.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Here's an unusual request for everyone...............

I got a call from a reporter at a national radio station, who is doing some kind of report on Fannie Mae properties.

They need to locate a property in Maryland, Virginia, or Washington DC where a grass cut is scheduled to be done.

ALL they want to do is record the sound of the lawn being mowed in the background at a Fannie Mae property. 

They are NOT reporting the address or anything like that so, if anyone is interested, just send me a message and I'll forward you her e-mail address.

I've done the TV thing many times and been cited in several articles but this is a first. :blink:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Here's an unusual request for everyone...............
> 
> I got a call from a reporter at a national radio station, who is doing some kind of report on Fannie Mae properties.
> 
> They need to locate a property in Maryland, Virginia, or Washington DC where a grass cut is scheduled to be done.
> 
> ALL they want to do is record the sound of the lawn being mowed in the background at a Fannie Mae property.
> 
> They are NOT reporting the address or anything like that so, if anyone is interested, just send me a message and I'll forward you her e-mail address.
> 
> I've done the TV thing many times and been cited in several articles but this is a first. :blink:
> 
> Linda





I'd have told em to find a lawn mower any where. 
Its gonna sound the same at a fannie property as it will any where else.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That's what I told her. But she doesn't want to lie so she wants to be at a Fannie Mae property.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> Allow Access - 1st Hour "$	15.00"
> Allow Access - Additional Hours (Up to 3 Additional Hrs total) -According to work order "$	10.00"







Based on this similar wording to Ocwen's I'm going to assume this is another national with gold in their eye that is promising Ocwen they can cover the entire USA with their network of subs.


I've long lost count of how many folks they've tried to get to cover the whole country this way.
Pricing is similar on most. 

I'd have to assume that these multitude of companies are less than successful based on the number of new ones cropping up trying to do the same thing.


----------



## BPWY

Linda you got any of that premium work in Cheyenne?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Working on it, Paul. This client is giving me work darn near everywhere right now. No doubt it's just a matter of time before we get it in your area, too.:thumbup:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I figured that here was the one place you wouldn't have it. lol

Let me know if you need some thing done.


Its not like I NEED the work right now with mowing non bank owned lawns but I'd fit it in.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

There are still quite a few places I don't have work right now. We just started getting slammed about a month ago and I can't even respond to new client requests for vendor info.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda,

If anything comes up in Tallahassee Florida, let me know. 

Santa's Little Helpers, LLC.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

At the moment, I'm looking for people throughout the states of North and South Dakota. I have next to no coverage in either state and my client says to expect orders in both.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Do you have much in Washington?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Right now I have 1 order in the entire state of Washington, Matt, but it's not in your area. I checked your county list before sending it out.

Shouldn't be long before I have something for you but Washington has always been on again, off again. We never know when we're going to get hit with a bunch all at once or just come to a dead stop.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Right now I have 1 order in the entire state of Washington, Matt, but it's not in your area. I checked your county list before sending it out.
> 
> Shouldn't be long before I have something for you but Washington has always been on again, off again. We never know when we're going to get hit with a bunch all at once or just come to a dead stop.
> 
> Linda


Yeah the couple of companies I am working with are either sending me a full days worth of work, or one lawn cut an hour away from my house. LOL. I've been trying to grab as many as I can from the both of them and make myself a full days work. Been keeping pretty busy so far, but would love to be overwhelmed w/ work. Thanks Linda.


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Yeah the couple of companies I am working with are either sending me a full days worth of work, or one lawn cut an hour away from my house. LOL. I've been trying to grab as many as I can from the both of them and make myself a full days work. Been keeping pretty busy so far, but would love to be overwhelmed w/ work. Thanks Linda.


Overwhelmed, I dont know if you would truly want that. I didnt work easter, but daylight to well past dark EVERYDAY. More work comes in than we do everyday. Hire more people? no way trying get people to work nowadays. NO I"M NOT A BABYSITTER.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> At the moment, I'm looking for people throughout the states of North and South Dakota. I have next to no coverage in either state and my client says to expect orders in both.
> 
> Linda







I wish you the best of luck finding folks in ND especially that will do the work. 

With the oil field boom and resulting housing shortage that is going on there from what I hear there is virtually no repos in some towns. If a house goes on the market it sells. End of story. Unless its just trashed.
Because of that preservation contractors are going to be hard to find and most able bodied individuals are going to be attracted to the higher pay that comes with oil field work.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I wish you the best of luck finding folks in ND especially that will do the work.
> 
> With the oil field boom and resulting housing shortage that is going on there from what I hear there is virtually no repos in some towns. If a house goes on the market it sells. End of story. Unless its just trashed.
> Because of that preservation contractors are going to be hard to find and most able bodied individuals are going to be attracted to the higher pay that comes with oil field work.



Laborers in the oil patch are grossing 100K a year IF they want to work. I know a dozen people from here that have went their to work. Good $$$$$$$$............................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Laborers in the oil patch are grossing 100K a year IF they want to work. I know a dozen people from here that have went their to work. Good $$$$$$$$............................


Thats some good news! One of the areas I cover is similar to this place when the industry tanked, people just left their homes. The entire area suffered. It was sad. I do work for 5 nationals and a regional in this area. We are swamped. It's 3 hours from the closest metropolitan area. 

The people in those areas are used to the big bucks. They won't work for Pnp money or REO work. It's $5 to dump a trailer of trash at the landfill there. It's rare I see other contractors here.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Troy ~

Do you ever go to Kearny in Arizona? I had a potential vendor who was anxious to do a job for us there and they are not responding to any of my requests.

Unfortunately, the job can't wait for whenever they decide to contact me. It's due on Monday.

If you're interested, e-mail or PM me. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

I'm not too far from Kearney. It's about a 45 minute drive. I live in the same county that Kearny is in. I hate that drive but pm me.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Thanks, Troy. I just responded to your PM. I appreciate you being able to take this one. The area is too remote for most and has been difficult to cover.

Linda


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Overwhelmed, I dont know if you would truly want that. I didnt work easter, but daylight to well past dark EVERYDAY. More work comes in than we do everyday. Hire more people? no way trying get people to work nowadays. NO I"M NOT A BABYSITTER.


When I had my framing company that was normal for us. 12-14 hr days every day. I had employees and it does suck. They were like trying to work with 12 yr old girls. Moody little babies. I took care of them too and it still wasn't enough. They always thought they were more then they were and didn't know their places.


----------



## Guest

I've been offered $200 twice today to drive a total of 6 hours to do one re-cut by two different companies. Um, no.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Maybe they were both for the same property. Should have taken them and made $400.:laughing:

J/K. lol

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Maybe they were both for the same property. Should have taken them and made $400.:laughing:
> 
> J/K. lol
> 
> Linda


No they weren't. One was North and one was East. I told them each $500 and they were kinda blown away. :laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

What do they expect for 6 hours of driving? Or is that 6 hours each way?

Either way, even your $500 wouldn't be enough.:no:

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> What do they expect for 6 hours of driving? Or is that 6 hours each way?
> 
> Either way, even your $500 wouldn't be enough.:no:
> 
> Linda


3 hours each way. 

You're telling me. I figured it was a steal and I would've been doing them a favor. $200 would have just covered the fuel. They all want you to work for nothing. It was nice when our areas coverage girls assistant called back later and said she was sitting there listening to the conversation. She said she thought we would have been nuts to do it for $200. Well at least someone has some sort of a clue in there. Bump that girl up to manager. LOL.


----------



## mtmtnman

Most are clueless about distance. My state is over 700 miles across and over 300 miles top to bottom. I cover over 10,000 sq miles in 2.5 counties!!!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah the one wanted to send me almost to Canada. Hell, why don't you send me to Africa. I'll bring my weed eater on the plane and leave tomorrow.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Just be careful not to disturb the lions and tigers and bears with your weedeater, okay? lol

Linda


----------



## Guest

We had a company really try hard to get use to work with them. They finally agreed to our pricing and we did some int grasscuts. Problem is we cut on a 14 day cycle, and the w/o s from them never came. They said just cut them every 3 weeks. We said " Bye bye."


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Just be careful not to disturb the lions and tigers and bears with your weedeater, okay? lol
> 
> Linda


That's an extra cost. :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

I've been hearing rumors for some time now that MCS is going to be taking over all of the BAC work.


Any one else hear this?

I've heard this for several months now.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Funny, I heard the same thing.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

I hope not. That would suck.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've been hearing rumors for some time now that MCS is going to be taking over all of the BAC work.
> 
> 
> Any one else hear this?
> 
> I've heard this for several months now.


I do see alot of mcs paper work setting in our office, and i am asked every other day that i need to call someone there, I'm just never around. 
So my guess is their adding vendors in our area to handle it. And since its Sat/n and heavy rain tomorrow, me and my shot glass are going to put a big dent in this bottle of cherry brandyarty:


----------



## Guest

I'm still trying to digest this crap.... A "Company" sent us the new paperwork for BAC when they start on the 17th. 

I keep hearing BAD about BAC then ..... tonight I heard nothing but love & praise.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

What people say about BAC, good or bad, probably depends on where vendors are getting the work, or who their BAC client is, more than anything else.

We all tend to complain about our "jobs" until we don't have them anymore. Sometimes the complaint is about the client and sometimes about who you hire. 

I've tried to fire myself soooooooooooo many times.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> I'm still trying to digest this crap.... A "Company" sent us the new paperwork for BAC when they start on the 17th.
> 
> I keep hearing BAD about BAC then ..... tonight I heard nothing but love & praise.



We are having about 80% denials on initial secures. I work the REO side as well and BAC properties are conveying to HUD & Fannie with water in the basements, Grass 4 feet tall and some have never had an initial secure. No idea how they are conveying this way but they are.

One of my guys got a denial for the 3rd time in as many months because the pic he sent in didn't match the pic BAC has on file. Never mind that the meter disconnect tag had the correct address on it, The foreclosure sale notice had the correct address on it on the front door and the Realtor confirmed he was at the right property. This took over 2 hours and it was a 75 mile round trip from his nearest grass cut and 100 miles round trip from home office!


----------



## Guest

Yeah its scary screwed up!

The guy I spoke with used to work with us for 3 years and he was offered a position with another regional that I told him he should take. He took the position and lasted for about a year then he took another job out of State and is no longer in the P&P business BUT he said that nearly 80-90% of their work was BAC and got authorizations on nearly ALL their phone calls and got at least 50% approval on all the repairs that they bid. 

I really don't know if there is any rhyme or reason. Just don't want to waste my time nor my subs time!


----------



## BPWY

I didn't get many initials for BAC, probably got 25% denials for the ones I did get.
I've seen their stuff convey with no lock change, no wint, no trash out, no grass cut.
And don't get me started on the 20 times repeat convey condition trip charges for new photos.........

And their grass cut system is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo screwed up!


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Yeah its scary screwed up!
> 
> The guy I spoke with used to work with us for 3 years and he was offered a position with another regional that I told him he should take. He took the position and lasted for about a year then he took another job out of State and is no longer in the P&P business BUT he said that nearly 80-90% of their work was BAC and got authorizations on nearly ALL their phone calls and got at least 50% approval on all the repairs that they bid.
> 
> I really don't know if there is any rhyme or reason. Just don't want to waste my time nor my subs time!





"waste my time"



Count on it. LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of wasted and 1000% uncompensated time. That is one thing they are very on top of..... wasting contractor's time, cell phone minutes and data plan.
Every thing else............ they aint up to snuff on, not even a little bit.


----------



## REO2Rentals

bpwy said:


> i've been hearing rumors for some time now that mcs is going to be taking over all of the bac work.
> 
> 
> Any one else hear this?
> 
> I've heard this for several months now.




mcs got it


----------



## APlusPPGroup

So was everyone working with BAC directly before this change? Or was the work being brokered to you through another company?

I did one job for BAC a little over 2 years ago. They paid $4,000 for a dirt lot cleanup. Most of it was weedeating on a hillside, trimming a couple shrubs, removing a couple tires and a 1/4 barrel of waste oil, backfilling a 12" dia. x 10' deep hole, and sandbagging the easement. Took 3 days to complete and 2 weeks to get paid, then nothing after that.

Sounds like it worked out for the best for me. I don't have that kind of time to waste and neither do my vendors.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Its my understanding that BAC is too big to bother with small vendors that only cover one county.

All of my work has been thru two national/regional types. The day I had a direct BAC vendor tell me they were getting paid from BAC in 2 wks was the day I dropped Central Valley for taking 60+ days to pay their vendors.

Working direct for BAC or not isn't going to change the fact that you have to call in to the auth center and waste A LOT of time on hold waiting for them to make up their minds on whether or not to allow a single lock change.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Its my understanding that BAC is too big to bother with small vendors that only cover one county.
> 
> All of my work has been thru two national/regional types. The day I had a direct BAC vendor tell me they were getting paid from BAC in 2 wks was the day I dropped Central Valley for taking 60+ days to pay their vendors.
> 
> Working direct for BAC or not isn't going to change the fact that you have to call in to the auth center and waste A LOT of time on hold waiting for them to make up their minds on whether or not to allow a single lock change.


That's what FAS and Safeguard said.....and look at how much their quality of work suffered. FAS lost Fannie Mae, Safeguard has Fannie Mae and are in the same boat and are about to lose FAnnie Mae. ...or so my sources have told me.


----------



## BPWY

Neither one of them are too good for working with small venders in my area.

The reason that FAS especially suffers is that they are too cheap and then they bang the contractors out of what little they pay. Been there done that in 09.

Safeguard hasn't been too bad to me, but then again I'm the guy that gets it done in these parts when they cant find any body else to get it.
Traveling 3 hrs plus on occasion to "gitter dun".

I've had a couple times of the corporate BS trying to poke me but because I get it done the vendor manager fixes what ever gets jacked up. In return.... I make her look good on those jobs.


----------



## brm1109

*Just another day at the office*

Another day of 3 foot grass.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> Another day of 3 foot grass.


What state are you in?


----------



## brm1109

New Jersey


----------



## REO2Rentals

thanohano44 said:


> That's what FAS and Safeguard said.....and look at how much their quality of work suffered. FAS lost Fannie Mae, Safeguard has Fannie Mae and are in the same boat and are about to lose FAnnie Mae. ...or so my sources have told me.


Got too GREEDY:no:


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Another day of 3 foot grass.


Just being a smart ass, but i hope that didnt take more than 40 min and not a day.


----------



## thanohano44

MichiganREO said:


> Got too GREEDY:no:


LPS too.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> New Jersey


What did the back yard look like?


----------



## brm1109

The back yard looked the same. lol


----------



## brm1109

front and back was a total of 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## BPWY

Watch out for Central Valley. 

Not only do they take 60 days to pay their contractors when BAC is paying them in 2 weeks but they just banged me for 10 yrds on a BID APPROVAL trashout w/o.

Just reinforces my decision to turn in my resignation a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Guest

ATTN: The Formal INFORMAL POLL

Should BPWY return the unpaid portion back to the job site?

1) YES


----------



## BPWY

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

5/14 taking advantage of the annual free tire day.

48 tires, half of which came off of one place. Not the one referenced above.

Disposal prices vary from $3 to $9. If you figure $6 as an average I saved $288. :thumbup: I can get up early on a saturday for that.


----------



## BPWY

Ok, It wasn't 3' high, but still looks nice when its done.


----------



## Guest

gator blades??


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> gator blades??


He sucks all the debris up..................


----------



## Guest

What do the Gator Blades do that make them so awesome? I've heard a lot of talk about them. I have the factory blades on my Deere and if there were a better blade out there that really mulched up the grass, I'd be all for changing.


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> What do the Gator Blades do that make them so awesome? I've heard a lot of talk about them. I have the factory blades on my Deere and if there were a better blade out there that really mulched up the grass, I'd be all for changing.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSizWplbgRw&NR=1


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSizWplbgRw&NR=1


I'm an MCS vendor.

I like MCS in that they are professional, good communicators, pay ontime, pay full amount. Infact, their communication is terrific for the industry.

However, I seem to only get their certain clients that pay $25/cu yd with a 20% discount which sucks compared to Corelogic and Safeguard.

I've never worked for LPS but that's who I thought had BOA and I didnt hear a lot good.


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> gator blades??







Its in the mower. I don't have mtman's money to be able to afford a mower for bank owned yrds and one for my local customers. :no: :no: :no:
So I have one mower that does the job for all. Yeah it sucks to be bagging but.... it won't be long and I'll be able to mow all day without emptying the grass box. No water... no growth.


I'm using bottom of the line Oregon blades with this mower. You can tell the metal hardness isn't there compared to OEM blades.... but the price is also less.
Gator blades are the bomb for mulching. I even use them on my john deere side discharge. Cuts the grass blades up smaller so they fall into the grass rather than sit on top.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSizWplbgRw&NR=1


Thanks brother, that was extremely helpful.


----------



## Guest

I know a lot of you don't like FAS. I haven't had the pleasure, or displeasure of working for them yet. I'm an approved vendor but have yet to receive any work. 

Anyway, I just got an email from them about their annual vendor conference. Has anyone ever attended it, and if so, what did you think??


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I know a lot of you don't like FAS. I haven't had the pleasure, or displeasure of working for them yet. I'm an approved vendor but have yet to receive any work.
> 
> Anyway, I just got an email from them about their annual vendor conference. Has anyone ever attended it, and if so, what did you think??


If it were a company you wanted to work for, it would be a good thing but since it isn't, why consider going?


----------



## Guest

I've got a Q if anyone can help?
Where does the hud label go on a mobile home?

Thanks


----------



## BPWY

USUALLY on the exterior rear of the section, rear as in not the tongue end.

If that fails then look thru all of the cabinets and the electric panel cover for another full page sheet of info. The HUD # will be there as well.

If that fails........ you are out of luck.


----------



## Guest

bpwy said:


> usually on the exterior rear of the section, rear as in not the tongue end.
> 
> If that fails then look thru all of the cabinets and the electric panel cover for another full page sheet of info. The hud # will be there as well.
> 
> If that fails........ You are out of luck.


thank you.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> I've got a Q if anyone can help?
> Where does the hud label go on a mobile home?
> 
> Thanks


I found one today in the closet w/ the hot water tank. Sometimes they can be right inside the door and like BPWY said, check all the cabinets.


----------



## Guest

My expience when I first started with FAS after the training, check everyday for orders they didn't provide me any notification I had an order till I got an email the next day asking for updates.


----------



## Guest

IdahoProperty said:


> My expience when I first started with FAS after the training, check everyday for orders they didn't provide me any notification I had an order till I got an email the next day asking for updates.


Thats whats going to end up happening w/ me. Eventually I will quit looking and as soon as I do they'll have something to me. Do you still work with them?


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I found one today in the closet w/ the hot water tank. Sometimes they can be right inside the door and like BPWY said, check all the cabinets.


I don't even no what a hud tag is I've never been in a trailer in my life. Would'nt even no if they take knoblocks if I had to secure one. For that matter I've never been in a taxi, subway ,public bus.etc.


----------



## BPWY

Dang you live a sheltered life.


----------



## Guest

yes I still work with FAS, its kind of a love hate relationship. My best suggesting when you start getting orders is to take yor time and really take the time on the orders at first. You have three days to do a initial order shoot to get it done in two days and on the third day go back to the property and really double check it and communicate with your crews what you found and what can be better. I know that it sounds very unprofitable doing that but it the long run it will be a better scorecard, less BSO issues to get more work, and the most important thing will be it will help with the quality issues right up front. I hope that makes sence busy day and I am trying to get some coffee in me before running out the dor


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Dang you live a sheltered life.


Seriously, dude!


----------



## Guest

I live it one when I was a kid, aint nothing in the world compares to the sound of the rain hitting on the tin roofs would put me to sleep like a baby everytime. Of course I think they make them trailers different now then back in my day.


----------



## mtmtnman

IdahoProperty said:


> I live it one when I was a kid, aint nothing in the world compares to the sound of the rain hitting on the tin roofs would put me to sleep like a baby everytime. Of course I think they make them trailers different now then back in my day.


I have been in $130,000.00 triple wide repo's (not including lot price) on crawl spaces. Look like a normal home until you go in the crawl space and look up to see metal frames. Many MFG homes are better than stick built homes these days as they are built in a controlled environment. Home many stick built homes do you know of built in 2-3 pieces could roll down the road 500 miles and not fall apart???


----------



## BPWY

Since 1995 all I've lived in was manufactured housing.... with a few short stays in other types of housing.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Dang you live a sheltered life.


That's where I was gonna go.


----------



## mtmtnman

LIES, LIES, LIES!! Got an invoice adjustment from a National that is similar to multiple siblings. I am told that the most i could invoice for a grass trip charge was $15. Then they take 20%. I got out of inspections long ago as their was no $$$ in it and now P&P trip charges are at inspection rates but i am dragging a landscape trailer around getting less MPG than the old truck i did inspections with. I know they are full of chit and they are lining their pockets as i have other companies that are 2 steps from the bank paying me $20 and $25 net!!!! I'm about done with P&P and i am just going to stick with REO i think. I make more $$$ in REO with a LOT less headaches................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LIES, LIES, LIES!! Got an invoice adjustment from a National that is similar to multiple siblings. I am told that the most i could invoice for a grass trip charge was $15. Then they take 20%. I got out of inspections long ago as their was no $$$ in it and now P&P trip charges are at inspection rates but i am dragging a landscape trailer around getting less MPG than the old truck i did inspections with. I know they are full of chit and they are lining their pockets as i have other companies that are 2 steps from the bank paying me $20 and $25 net!!!! I'm about done with P&P and i am just going to stick with REO i think. I make more $$$ in REO with a LOT less headaches................


Ah-- now your talking, PP work is a joke. Int are what we call "red" jobs, losing from the start. Recuring is the only money in pp, the nat we do work for has some of them in pp for 3-4 years. As for reo, our work in them is:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Ha...I've never been in a mobile home either. My kids think they are cool and want to go see one.

Never rode in a taxi...

Did ride the public bus in Mexico 

So, one of y'all wanna bid this mess??? They want repairs on floor/ceiling/walls.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Ha...I've never been in a mobile home either. My kids think they are cool and want to go see one.
> 
> Never rode in a taxi...
> 
> Did ride the public bus in Mexico
> 
> So, one of y'all wanna bid this mess??? They want repairs on floor/ceiling/walls.



NEVER BEEN IN A MOBILE IN SC???????  Half the homes in the south are mobiles. Used to live in Florida and have friends in Beauford, SC. As far as your house goes, bid to demo. Looks like repair cost outweigh the property value.


----------



## BPWY

I am outraged that this person thinks they are a lawn service, let alone call themselves one.
It give all of us legit businesses a BAD name.

I watch this guy pull up and park on the wrong side of the street. Unload a craftsman rider and begin mowing. Later I drove by and was able to take one pic.
Without stopping I couldn't get more but this is what his crime scene looked like.
Grass all over the sidewalk and street. Grass all over the drive way of this house and grass on the neighbor's driveway.


I suspect the house is bank owned but am not certain.

What I am certain of is that this guy needs beat with a lawn mower blade and his mowers taken away from him!



Whats odd is that from the pic it looks like it was mowed with a 21'' mower. I saw him using a rider.


----------



## brm1109

*Pics I posted of overgrown grass*

So I get a call that the photos I sent in don't justify extra pay for the overgrown grass. Because when they gave me the ok on the phone they thought it was more overgrown. Besides the photos I posted, the rear yard was even worse. So they can only pay me the regular price.
Are you kidding me?
This was the only order this company gave me so far (thankfully).
My response was fine I am filing a lien and you explain to your client why.
I will probably spend more on the lien but it is the principle.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> So I get a call that the photos I sent in don't justify extra pay for the overgrown grass. Because when they gave me the ok on the phone they thought it was more overgrown. Besides the photos I posted, the rear yard was even worse. So they can only pay me the regular price.
> Are you kidding me?
> This was the only order this company gave me so far (thankfully).
> My response was fine I am filing a lien and you explain to your client why.
> I will probably spend more on the lien but it is the principle.


Can you post the photos and dollar amounts?

Fyi, liens here are $16.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like everyone is having a rough day. I my self am getting very discouraged. Whats the point is asking us to bid, if you are just going to end up telling us what we have to do it for. Bid a job for $650, they came back with a work order (bid approved at a reduced rate) $170! Bid a trash out, 28 cy, it got approved. Now they say photos don't justify 28, only 20, and I have to revise the invoice! GRRR! I need to get a new client but we all know a decent one is hard to find!


----------



## brm1109

*I am not really a bad guy.*

So I get an email response within 10 minutes of my original email that I was going to lien the property. "There was a misunderstanding and we are issuing a check for the whole amount today. Please do not lien the property".
Now I must rant a little. 99.99% of the time if there is an accounting issue, I try to correct it with the company. However; if I feel that I am right, then I will fight to the death. If something that we did was wrong then I can accept it, but just NEVER try to break an agreement. My word is my bond and my reputation.
If there is a legit reason to hold funds, so be it but if there is not just don't try to screw me over. I get my Italian temper going.
Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------



## BPWY

Hopefully the check is good.


----------



## brm1109

*With friends like this, I don't need enemies*

So my friend was tired of cutting his lawn so he hired a landscaper (forgot I cut lawns).
Then they needed a friend's home cleaned out (forgot to ask).
Now they wanted their deck demoed because it was damaged (they hire their landscaper to do it). But asked if I would mind letting them throw it on my truck. Are you kidding me? 
What a week I am having.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> So my friend was tired of cutting his lawn so he hired a landscaper (forgot I cut lawns).
> Then they needed a friend's home cleaned out (forgot to ask).
> Now they wanted their deck demoed because it was damaged (they hire their landscaper to do it). But asked if I would mind letting them throw it on my truck. Are you kidding me?
> What a week I am having.


Hell of a guy. Sounds like some of my friends.


----------



## Guest

On a subject similar to YOUR buddy I've got the same predicament. As part of our "real business " we do carpet cleaning. A best bud has helped us doing jobs, for pay of course, and he started using the equipment for a percentage but the problem is we haven't seen this percentage BUT he managed to purchase a used carpet cleaning system and "putting it together"....well we used his labor that last couple of days and he was asked to be paid since he needed $600 to finish off his cleaner. He owned us $550 so his check was $50. "What's this?" YOUR PAY TO CLEAR YOUR ACCOUNT. He then asked to borrow the equipment Monday & Tuesday so he can get his needed money. WTH YOU THINK IM GOING TO HELP MY NOW NEW COMPETITION?


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> On a subject similar to YOUR buddy I've got the same predicament. As part of our "real business " we do carpet cleaning. A best bud has helped us doing jobs, for pay of course, and he started using the equipment for a percentage but the problem is we haven't seen this percentage BUT he managed to purchase a used carpet cleaning system and "putting it together"....well we used his labor that last couple of days and he was asked to be paid since he needed $600 to finish off his cleaner. He owned us $550 so his check was $50. "What's this?" YOUR PAY TO CLEAR YOUR ACCOUNT. He then asked to borrow the equipment Monday & Tuesday so he can get his needed money. WTH YOU THINK IM GOING TO HELP MY NOW NEW COMPETITION?


Yeah, sorry buddy, that's the name of the game. When I was framing houses with my old boss we were really good friends and as soon as I told him I was going out on my own, it was like I didn't even know him anymore.


----------



## Guest

Yep for sure. Only thing different was before you went on your own you didn't ask your boss to borrow nearly $50k in equipment to make $$ so you could buy equipment to compete with.


----------



## BPWY

You shoulda seen it coming before now and put a stop to it. 
I thought you were smarter than that. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

The guys where complaiing about the fuel caps on our fs90's (they suck you can't get them closed anymore) and a couple weeks ago I needed a pair of pliers to open the fuel cap on a chainsaw. I did some research and ethanol is to blame, this stuff is really bad news. Sucks for me, I have a 79 Trans Am 6.6 and a 97 Yukon 5.7. that just sit in the garage. And mech there just rusting from the inside out. My Yukon's fuel tank is all rusted and the factorty coating is on the floor, not even 20k on it and has never been out in bad weather. The Trans am is really f**ked mech pump, sending unit, carb and the hose's will just rot away. Ive owned it for 27 years and kept inside sense 86 and the f**king US govt steps with some horse s**t idea that is'nt going to change anything except wreck alot of things


----------



## BPWY

My uncle swears by this stuff.
http://mystarbrite.com/startron/

In my area I don't have a lot of problems.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> My uncle swears by this stuff.
> http://mystarbrite.com/startron/
> 
> In my area I don't have a lot of problems.


Thanks, never heard of the product but will look into it. I shouldnt have to buy a supplement to protect my toys from a f**ked up goverment.


----------



## BPWY

My uncle is an independent small engine repair shop and also runs his own 3 man crew lawn service.

Hes got a lot more engines he uses this on than I would. His area has more tree hugger mandates too it seems.... more ethanol in the gas.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> My uncle is an independent small engine repair shop and also runs his own 3 man crew lawn service.
> 
> Hes got a lot more engines he uses this on than I would. His area has more tree hugger mandates too it seems.... more ethanol in the gas.


Whell if runs a shop he will tell you Sthill is now selling the carb for the fs for $30 bucks. Maybe the whole ethanol deal is about selling us stuff we really didnt need to buy if they just left things alone.


----------



## mtmtnman

You should be able to find non-ethanol gas especially if your near any boating recreation areas. My stuff gets no ethanol whatsoever as there are quite a few ethanol free stations around.



http://pure-gas.org/

http://www.buyrealgas.com/


----------



## BPWY

Altisource's new site....... whose got their training all done?

I


It aint that bad, just takes time. 2 hrs handled all 6 tests and associated reading for me.


----------



## BPWY

Fremont quick make a post. You are sitting at the dreaded triple 6.


----------



## Guest

I wondered what was going on......a black cat just ran across the road and I turned around. Now all is going to be better!


----------



## BPWY

Just don't walk by a mirror today or any day for that matter.
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Hahhhh I already broke the mirror


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Altisource's new site....... whose got their training all done?
> 
> I
> 
> 
> It aint that bad, just takes time. 2 hrs handled all 6 tests and associated reading for me.



Pain in the arse but i have a short attention span.........................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Pain in the arse but i have a short .... span.........................










I know, your wife told me. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing::clap: :clap:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Pain in the arse but i have a short attention span.........................






It is a pain, but not as bad as you were making it out to be friday on the phone. It wasn't as bad as I feared it would be.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Altisource's new site....... whose got their training all done?


Not sure if I'm going to stay or pass on the new program/site so I'm putting it off. They are only going to send work within 50 miles of your zip code and we service over 30,000 zip codes in 48 states. So why go through the training if I don't plan to stay?

I've already contacted Altisource to let them know they'll lose a lot of coverage if they can't make the changes regarding our coverage. I'll make up my mind when they make up theirs.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Actually its drive time from your zip now.

You can accept as much as 4 hrs from your zip.

In your case you'd have to give them an address for each area you have coverage when you set up your vendor profile. And its mandatory if you use a sub for repairs etc that they have all the sub's info too.... business license/certs, W-9 etc.
I think thats a joke and just a way for them to glean info so that they can go around the PP vendor for repairs etc.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> In your case you'd have to give them an address for each area you have coverage when you set up your vendor profile. And its mandatory if you use a sub for repairs etc that they have all the sub's info too.... business license/certs, W-9 etc.
> 
> I think that's a joke and just a way for them to glean info so that they can go around the PP vendor for repairs etc.


Exactly my point and that's why I'm not going to be setting up all those zip codes. Not only do I not have the time for a project like that but they don't need all my vendors' information.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

How do your vendors feel about working for Altisource rates less discount?

My bottom dollar pricing I'll accept is Altisource's full rate. 
I'd never be able to do a wint less discount at their rates.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> How do your vendors feel about working for Altisource rates less discount?
> 
> My bottom dollar pricing I'll accept is Altisource's full rate.
> I'd never be able to do a wint less discount at their rates.


We work with Altisource a little differently than most. We bid everything first and make sure we and the vendors are both covered, profit-wise. 

Lately we've been getting about 75% - 80% approvals. For a long time, approvals were between 10% - 20%. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Bid EVERYTHING for each job?


Wow, to listen to them its "take what we give and like it, or hit the road".
One of the new things they are saying is that if your bids are 10% over what they deem to be the correct pricing is that it'll lower your score card and eventually lead to less/no work/out on your butt.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

We won't do lock changes, which means we don't get their bundles. They are usually not cost-effective anyway. And we turn down anything that has an unreasonable price on it, telling them [in the comments] that our vendors refuse to work for that price and let them know what we WILL do it for. If they re-issue the order at the rate I quoted in the comments, fine. If not, then we don't need to send the vendors work they won't make any money at.

We bid trashouts, hazards removal, wints, dewints, and grass cuts, both initial and routine maintenance.

I could care less about someone's score card and I've already had that discussion with them. If they want the work done, they work with ME, not the other way around. I'm not going to short-change the vendors for a buck.

Vaseline is not a product I care to use often. If you don't stand up for yourself, no one is going to do it for you. Just be tactful about how you do it. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I've only done one bundle so far. I didn't get rich but I did not go broke on it either.

By being the primary vendor and seeing the property first at the time of the occupancy inspection you are at an advantage of accepting or declining the work. 
I won't accept a bundle if I can't make money on it. They say the bundle is for up to 60 yrds and if its over you have to do 60 yrds and bid the rest with good documentation that you did 60 yrds.

About 30 is my limit on what I'll accept on the bundle. Good luck on getting some one to do 60 yrds for only $1100 or so. This includes the initial mowing, janitorial and lock too.



Back in the winter I bid almost $5000 on a trash out that had what I guessed to be 60 yrds of trash. This was before their bundle pricing came out. This place was a severe hazmat, with A LOT of mold, feces, urine etc. Really bad environment.

They found a guy to do it for $3000 and gave him the work. I saw him working at the property and he was complaining about how bad he got banged on the job. I asked him how many yards he had hauled off....... 60. Damn am I good or what? lol

He admitted that he way under bid it and was ill when he found out my price. Stating that my price was far closer to what it should have been.... not his. He also admitted to not doing a thorough walk thru and that he doesn't do a lot of trash outs.... more handy man type work is what he does.


His trash out was substandard to mine and the janitorial.............. well you could spend a couple days alone on that and it wouldn't be move in ready. Because of all the mold it should have been leveled!


----------



## Guest

BPWY , I have a ? How is a trash out any different from another? Where you say substandard.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> BPWY , I have a ? How is a trash out any different from another? Where you say substandard.



I have seen substandard work here too. Crap in the bushes, Ect. Basically not doing a good cleanup job. Hitting the newspaper in the yard with the lawnmower instead of picking it up. Ect.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> BPWY , I have a ? How is a trash out any different from another? Where you say substandard.





Really?????





A trashout not completed.


----------



## BPWY

I do a few REO QC inspections. 
The two most common failures are the janitorial not done well and incomplete trashouts.
Poor or non existent yard maintenance is right up there too.


----------



## Guest

Well I don't no if incomplete is the right wording, we remove everything most of the time. But there are things that stay and may make it look incomplete. Things like siding, shingles, window screens, are always left. I left really high end bar stools on one job and the realtor was happy we did. Left a free standing light in a house to light the staircase, its still there no complaints. As far as outside, winter t/o are a differnt deal snow,ice change the game. On our own t/o we will clean up(some) during recuring. But on other vendor jobs we just wont picture anything left behind. (NOT OUR FIGHT) Got flaged once for a shower curtin, removed and all was well. That inspector showed up on one of our rehabs 6mths latter and his payback sucked, left his cell phone and paper work on counter when he went for photos, phone went into green pool. He left pissed, he said he brought in, I said didnt see it.


----------



## BPWY

LMAO, paybacks are a beach aint they?



When I do a trash out the place is cleaned out. 
Unless the siding is matching the house and in exceptional shape it goes. Same with shingles, window screens, shower curtains, TV coax, window coverings, etc.


----------



## Guest

Okay...what the heck is this for? Tubing looped along fence outside pool area...


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Okay...what the heck is this for? Tubing looped along fence outside pool area...



Looks like a home made pool heater............


----------



## Guest

Solar water heating?? 

I lived in a house in the Philippines that had copper tubing similiar to that for a water heater system. It sure sucked compared to a 40 gal gas unit here, but it was better than a completely cold shower. 
Thank God for the USA and God Bless America!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Altisource's new site....... whose got their training all done?
> 
> I
> 
> 
> It aint that bad, just takes time. 2 hrs handled all 6 tests and associated reading for me.




This is going to be a pain. I think i'll have to drop little arrows on the ground so i am sure to get EVERY DAMN PHOTO from the same angle!! 

_*" Every Before photo must have a corresponding After photo.
 If there are fewer After pictures than Before pictures, VMS will not
allow the order to be completed."*_

On a 50 yard trashout how in the HELL do you make sure you have corresponding before and after?? Sometimes i turn in 300+ photos. If the before pics show a mess and the after pics FROM EVERY ANGLE show it clean WTF is the difference??? I'm sure glad broker work is picking up. This photo garbage gets old fast. Funny thing is doing the same work for brokers i take NO PHOTOS.......


----------



## Cooper2001

Can anyone let me know what they are currently paying for E and O insurance? I just received my renewal offer, $3500/year on $300,000 in receipts. Is this pretty close to what others pay or am I getting rippe off?


----------



## Guest

$2,200 for g/l and e/o together, 2mil/ cov.


----------



## Guest

Lol  3500 is cheap. $2200 is minimum premium for real p&p e&o insurance. Only know of 2 companies that actually write it. York-jersey and a company out of Utah. Forgot the name but there's a fella on here who has a company that got "admitted " in the USA to offer coverage. They will be bidding mine in June.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Lol  3500 is cheap. $2200 is minimum premium for real p&p e&o insurance. Only know of 2 companies that actually write it. York-jersey and a company out of Utah. Forgot the name but there's a fella on here who has a company that got "admitted " in the USA to offer coverage. They will be bidding mine in June.


What is p&p ins?


----------



## Guest

E&O insurance designed for property preservation field. Its a seperate ISO classification as of 2009. Currently only surplus lines companies write this. General liability you can buy anywhere and some "domestic " companies have a rider for professional e&o but that is not p&p e&o. Big difference when you get hit with a claim and eventually everyone will have a claim in this field.


----------



## Guest

There is a question everyone can pose to their agent that will tell you if you have coverage : " Mr/Ms agent will my policy pay for a claim that happened 18 months ago that was repaired by another contractor and I don't file a notice of loss within 60 days of the date of loss and the adjustor's can't look at the damage to determine if it was a coverable loss under the policy-will you go ahead and pay this or will you cover a $20,000 chargeback? " 


If the answer is NO then you don't have e&o


----------



## Guest

Has someone every got a charge back of 20k? That would have to be something that went crazy wrong.


----------



## Guest

Listen to the "Wise Ole Sage" whom calls himself FremontREO. He is wise beyond his years grasshopper.:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Guest

$20,000 Chargeback is peanuts in today's world. Boy some of the stories I know 

The 200,000 chargeback for the inspector that did a driveby $6.00 inspection that didn't notice the additional sign posted with the already signs on the door that said "demolitiion notice" and 60 days later on the next driveby the house was gone.....he paid for the house.

The contractor that had a house that had an ice dam that winter and there was no noticeable roof damage till that spring and that contractor had not been back since the winter...another contractor reported the roof being ruined and needed replaced. $18,000 chargeback. 

See the service companies are REAL quick on approving work when "someone else gets to pay for it". Its very very important to be properly insured for these situations. Normal insurance that you or I could purchase off the street does not account for this "lolla land" business. 

There are many posts on this forum about insurance. Research around. Look at NAMFS or ask your agent to research and take his/her advise...just be sure to get it in writing. 

have a good day and make bank!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

The biggest chargebcks I've seen are the results of poor bidding language.

"Repair all plumbing" means repair all water lines? And drains? What about the boiler and infloor radient heating?

A buddy of mine is staring down a 35k chargeback for the above. He wanted to bid a mold job, but language was vague. They thought he intended to do the mold AND the repairs.

In 2007, I had 3 chargebacks each over 5k. Each one, a sub took personal property probably worth a 1/10 of the actual chargeback.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

foothillsco said:


> The biggest chargebcks I've seen are the results of poor bidding language.
> 
> "Repair all plumbing" means repair all water lines? And drains? What about the boiler and infloor radient heating?


Altisource is famous for being *exactly* this non-descriptive in their bid requests. 

If they can't tell the contractor what to bid on, the requests should all be turned down and a request for specifics should be put in the comments when they're declined.

You know for a fact someone has reported something about the plumbing, otherwise why would they ask you to bid? SOMEONE knows SOMETHING so why not spell it out?

Linda


----------



## Guest

Freemont, I was reading your last post and you should tell us who it was who did this chargeback. How can a guy be held liabl for mother nature?


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Freemont, I was reading your last post and you should tell us who it was who did this chargeback. How can a guy be held liabl for mother nature?







The catch all excuse is "HUD charged us back, so now you get it".


And they never offer proof of HUD's charge back.


----------



## Guest

I would love to but..confidentially rules apply. It really doesn't matter though since all the national companies have the same play book. 

Fun to tell the horror stories that happen. I did a job ($145,000) mold demo and rebuild that the prior contractor didn't see the mold INSIDE the walls under the leaking windows and due to the banks neglect the mold worsened to the point of a total gut job. That was going to court and I hope the contractor wins. 

Personally, and several on this forum know what we went through, on a allegedly stolen Nintendo games (3) that cost us $21,000. Triple the alleged value of the games (we had all the pictures of those games that was provided to the service company at the time of the job) that was settled for $3700 and the lawyer costs of $17,600. Big ripoff. The lady never did Sue us but we did the paying. 

Cost of doing business we were told. Get used to it cuz eventually it will bite you to.


----------



## Guest

Those are some scary stories. I'd be so pissed if that happened to me.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> The catch all excuse is "HUD charged us back, so now you get it".
> 
> 
> And they never offer proof of HUD's charge back.


We explored using the Freedom of Information Act to gain the information that HUD is providing this "HUD chargeback" and its a nightmare just to get the paperwork to file and then it takes years to get the information. All a big joke.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I would love to but..confidentially rules apply. It really doesn't matter though since all the national companies have the same play book.
> 
> Fun to tell the horror stories that happen. I did a job ($145,000) mold demo and rebuild that the prior contractor didn't see the mold INSIDE the walls under the leaking windows and due to the banks neglect the mold worsened to the point of a total gut job. That was going to court and I hope the contractor wins.
> 
> Personally, and several on this forum know what we went through, on a allegedly stolen Nintendo games (3) that cost us $21,000. Triple the alleged value of the games (we had all the pictures of those games that was provided to the service company at the time of the job) that was settled for $3700 and the lawyer costs of $17,600. Big ripoff. The lady never did Sue us but we did the paying.
> 
> Cost of doing business we were told. Get used to it cuz eventually it will bite you to.


Can you do it in code?


----------



## Guest

If it is taking years to get the info, the agency is in breach of FOI act.

if I remember correctly, they have 30 days after filing to comply.
Carry on...


----------



## Guest

FOI requests avg nearly 6 years to get a response. If I remember correctly I think they are to have a response in 12 weeks but remember its the government


----------



## mtmtnman

Pays to troll the www for deals. Picked up a bunch of authentic Qwikset merchandise delivered to my home for around $3.79 each including shipping. This is all shelf pulls from national chains and the prices on these locks where from $18- $35 per piece retail. What's nice is i have many different styles for my REOS so they don't look like REPO'S. The brokers like this. All are less than 2 minutes to rekey.........


----------



## BPWY

Since Feb I think I've changed 3 locks. Including one electric slide bolt for Ocwen.

It'd take me years to use up all those locks. 
I DO NOT plan on being in the P&P biz that long.
I'd like to be out of it some time in 2012.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Since Feb I think I've changed 3 locks. Including one electric slide bolt for Ocwen.
> 
> It'd take me years to use up all those locks.
> I DO NOT plan on being in the P&P biz that long.
> I'd like to be out of it some time in 2012.



I'm pretty much out of P&P and into REO for brokers. Big difference. I do what the brokers want nowdays instead of the banks..........


----------



## Guest

I can't seem to figure out how to get in w/ the brokers. All of them that I've talked w/ say they have to run their jobs through the Nationals. What's the key to hooking them.

On a positive note, I got a $1500 bid approval today that will be done in one day, maybe even half a day.


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to get in w/ the brokers. All of them that I've talked w/ say they have to run their jobs through the Nationals. What's the key to hooking them.
> 
> On a positive note, I got a $1500 bid approval today that will be done in one day, maybe even half a day.


Who does their re-keys Ect? Much of the time the agents are required to do this even though a national does the rest. Any agent working for Premier (Wells REO) can give you work as well.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Who does their re-keys Ect? Much of the time the agents are required to do this even though a national does the rest. Any agent working for Premier (Wells REO) can give you work as well.


Okay great. Good to know. I haven't given up, just trying to figure out how to hook them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## brm1109

I hope everybody can relax and enjoy your long weekend. And lets not forget the true meaning of Memorial Day.


----------



## mtmtnman

So at the beginning of April i get like 60 grass cuts for BAC through a regional. Trip charged EVERY ONE as most still had snow and none had growth. 1st of June on Wednesday and have not gotten a work order on any of them for a second round. Now every one of them i drove by yesterday are 1-2 feet tall. Same crap happened last year. This proves BAC has no clue what they are doing.............


----------



## BPWY

I got issued grass cuts on saturday that are due tomorrow.

On a holiday weekend. WTF?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I got issued grass cuts on saturday that are due tomorrow.
> 
> On a holiday weekend. WTF?


I hear you. It just plain sucks.

Now and then, I hit a wall and say something I can't print here.

Our cuts went undone and I'm ok with it.


----------



## BPWY

No amount of training seems to get thru their heads.


This company repeatedly sends me orders on friday after 5pm with a due date of monday.

If I don't have nothing else pressing I'll do em, but if there is other work already scheduled..... I DO NOT stress it.
I send em an email and tell them over and over that work issued that late in the day friday with such a short due date may not get done because of work previously scheduled. 
They still send me work, so it must not piss em off too bad.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> No amount of training seems to get thru their heads.
> 
> This company repeatedly sends me orders on friday after 5pm with a due date of monday.
> 
> If I don't have nothing else pressing I'll do em, but if there is other work already scheduled..... I DO NOT stress it.
> I send em an email and tell them over and over that work issued that late in the day friday with such a short due date may not get done because of work previously scheduled.
> They still send me work, so it must not piss em off too bad.


What I see when that happens is that they already issued to someone else prior . Then they sat on it, then decided to pass. The due date didn't change when they issued to me. Just let them know its.not going to happen for scheduling reasons and tell them when it will, they'll get over it.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

The jury is in, regarding switching over to the new VMS site with Altisource. I'm glad I didn't waste my time training on it. Here's my termination note from this morning:

_*Carlos ~

Since your system cannot accept what we have to offer in the areas we can offer it, we have no choice but to decline signing up to your new VMS system.

We will only ever have one location, even though we have over 500 vendors to serve you. I wish you the very best of luck, moving forward.

Once I have closed all jobs in RealTrans and been paid in full, we can terminate RealTrans as well.*_

Linda


----------



## BPWY

The new training is going to be a PAIN.



I'm still getting past due notices for the modules I've completed and passed.

Then again the whole system is on hold indefinitely last I heard for further testing.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've been ignoring the Axentis training requests, waiting for an answer from Altisource. This is exactly why I'm glad I didn't waste my time.

No biggie. We have other clients and other resources. It will only cut us back on the load temporarily. On the bright side, they won't be keeping me so busy I can't focus on our other clients. So there's a good and bad side to it, from my point of view.

Linda


----------



## brm1109

N INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE AND SELF MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO TAKE PHOTOS OF HOMES.
COMPUTER, GPS AND DIGITAL CAMERA OR SMARTPHONE REQUIRED. MOST ORDERS CONSIST OF
ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOUSE. HIGH VOLUME. 
START IMMEDIATELY. CALL 609-385-6509. 

Location: SOUTHERN BERGEN & PASSAIC, HUDSON
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $2/ORDER


----------



## brm1109

*Another cheap company*

N INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE AND SELF MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO TAKE PHOTOS OF HOMES.
COMPUTER, GPS AND DIGITAL CAMERA OR SMARTPHONE REQUIRED. MOST ORDERS CONSIST OF
ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOUSE. HIGH VOLUME. 
START IMMEDIATELY. CALL 609-385-6509. 

Location: SOUTHERN BERGEN & PASSAIC, HUDSON
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $2/ORDER


----------



## APlusPPGroup

LOL. For a whole $2, I'll be right there. I only make a buck fifty with everyone else.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> N INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE AND SELF MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO TAKE PHOTOS OF HOMES.
> COMPUTER, GPS AND DIGITAL CAMERA OR SMARTPHONE REQUIRED. MOST ORDERS CONSIST OF
> ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOUSE. HIGH VOLUME.
> START IMMEDIATELY. CALL 609-385-6509.
> 
> Location: SOUTHERN BERGEN & PASSAIC, HUDSON
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Compensation: $2/ORDER




What a friggen joke! $2 when gas prices are..................


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> N INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE AND SELF MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO TAKE PHOTOS OF HOMES.
> COMPUTER, GPS AND DIGITAL CAMERA OR SMARTPHONE REQUIRED. MOST ORDERS CONSIST OF
> ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOUSE. HIGH VOLUME.
> START IMMEDIATELY. CALL 609-385-6509.
> 
> Location: SOUTHERN BERGEN & PASSAIC, HUDSON
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Compensation: $2/ORDER





a1propertyclean said:


> LOL. For a whole $2, I'll be right there. I only make a buck fifty with everyone else.:laughing:
> 
> Linda





mtmtnman said:


> What a friggen joke! $2 when gas prices are..................



:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

Lol


----------



## Guest

IF ANYONE IS GOING TO THE ALTISOURCE CONVENTION IN PALM SPRINGS THIS YEAR PLEASEEEEEE PUT IN A REQUEST FROM ME.....HIRE AMERICANS CALL TAKERS!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T UNDERSTAND ANY OF THEM !!!

oh btw hi everyone....sorry so far between posts but been swamped plus i'm back in school for nursing so i should have more free time say around 2014 lol.... and i don't want to hear any male nurse jokes!! what's really funny is I'm dating a dr now and I'm going to be a nurse, talk about a gender swap huh......all my friends are having a field day with it lol.....anywho talk to u all soon,,,,hope all ur business are booming cuz i know the ones in vegas are!!!!!!! ciao


----------



## thanohano44

D&R Services said:


> IF ANYONE IS GOING TO THE ALTISOURCE CONVENTION IN PALM SPRINGS THIS YEAR PLEASEEEEEE PUT IN A REQUEST FROM ME.....HIRE AMERICANS CALL TAKERS!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T UNDERSTAND ANY OF THEM !!!
> 
> oh btw hi everyone....sorry so far between posts but been swamped plus i'm back in school for nursing so i should have more free time say around 2014 lol.... and i don't want to hear any male nurse jokes!! what's really funny is I'm dating a dr now and I'm going to be a nurse, talk about a gender swap huh......all my friends are having a field day with it lol.....anywho talk to u all soon,,,,hope all ur business are booming cuz i know the ones in vegas are!!!!!!! ciao


I'll let them know.....again


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> No amount of training seems to get thru their heads.
> 
> 
> This company repeatedly sends me orders on friday after 5pm with a due date of monday.
> 
> If I don't have nothing else pressing I'll do em, but if there is other work already scheduled..... I DO NOT stress it.
> I send em an email and tell them over and over that work issued that late in the day friday with such a short due date may not get done because of work previously scheduled.
> They still send me work, so it must not piss em off too bad.




plain and simple I DON'T WORK WEEKENDS NO MAS!! for anyone.....


(except to rule is a profit margin of over 70% lol ) I'll work on xmas for that


----------



## BPWY

That same client has worried me 4 or 5 times they were going to default on their payments.
Just this week they changed their pay schedule to 60 days.

Thats it. Resignation letter sent. I've got plenty of local customers that are standing there with payment as soon as the job is done. There is no reason to turn them down to work for 60 days out along with the repeated fears of them going BK and not getting paid at all.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

If you haven't noticed, all orders sent during the week have due dates of the following Monday.

So, when they send me an order Monday, I have 7 days. When they send an order Friday, I only have 3 days.

Most of these are impossible to get out on Friday to meet Monday's due dates. Fortunately, the bulk of their requests comes in Wednesday and other stuff just dribbles in Thursday and Friday. I think that's mostly because of other vendors declining work earlier in the week. It takes awhile for them to catch up.

Then, of course, they ALWAYS have system problems, which make it difficult to upload everything on time.

Linda


----------



## brm1109

*What a weekend*

Up for work @ 6 AM sat. 4 lawn cuts, 3 estimates and a trip to the ER for a pulled chest muscle. Then home @ 10PM to upload and write everything up.
It never is dull around here. lol


----------



## Guest

That kind of dull thing is not good! Hope all is well.


----------



## ARPPP

Somebody shoot me :wallbash::wallbash: take me out of my misery please. When is Realtrans going away. I have spent way too many trying to upload and create orders for work done 

Annette 
ARPPP


----------



## BPWY

*LMAO!!!!!!!
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*Homeowners Foreclose on Bank*


http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/fox-f...eclose-on-bank/?playlist_id=163197?test=faces


----------



## APlusPPGroup

ARPPP said:


> Somebody shoot me :wallbash::wallbash: take me out of my misery please. When is Realtrans going away. I have spent way too many trying to upload and create orders for work done
> 
> Annette
> ARPPP


I can sympathize with that one. They've been loading me down with work and their system is acting up worse than ever. Less than 3mb uploads now consistently.

It doesn't help when I have bid requests that are going to be late if I don't get them in over the weekend and their system goes down for maintenance two days in a row, then doesn't come back up at the hour they've posted.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BTW. Don't bother sending an e-mail to the address they have regarding system issues. I sent one on Saturday when the system didn't come back up and the mail was rejected on their end.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> BTW. Don't bother sending an e-mail to the address they have regarding system issues. I sent one on Saturday when the system didn't come back up and the mail was rejected on their end.
> 
> Linda




Matt says to email Patrica McTaggert with problems. 
She speaks english and seems to be able to get things done.


----------



## BPWY

I had big problems with the uploads the other day. 

Had to keep closing the upload file window and reopen.
I could get a few more files and then do it again.
The ZIPs it was rejecting were less than 1mb.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I had big problems with the uploads the other day.
> 
> Had to keep closing the upload file window and reopen.
> I could get a few more files and then do it again.
> The ZIPs it was rejecting were less than 1mb.


Hurts, doesn't it? I don't have time to keep uploading files time and time again.

I just sent an estimate document and 1 of 2 files under 2.5mb. It accepted the bid and the first file. I had to close the window and reopen it for the 2nd file. What a pain!

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Matt says to email Patrica McTaggert with problems.
> She speaks english and seems to be able to get things done.


She's got quite a load on her, too, I imagine. It takes a week or more to get a response so, in a pinch, she's not the one I would contact first. And neither is Carlos.

So, basically, I feel as if we're just on our own here.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Here is where Altisource and I are going to part company sooner than they planned because I intend to decline every new order, from this point forward:

1. Bids coming in from over 2 months ago as "Rejected, No Work Needed"
2. Bids they *JUST* requested, for which I'm trying to upload photos, being cancelled because the property is *NOW* "Out of REO"

Why are they waiting this long to update me on rejected bids? I pretty much assume that if I DON'T hear anything, we didn't get the job and I don't worry about it. Now I have to spend time searching their system to see which one cancelled. They are wasting my time!

And WHY ask for a bid on a property that is closing escrow? What kind of BS is that?

I'm ready to send them a _*"Dear Carlos"*_ letter. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Here is where Altisource and I are going to part company sooner than they planned because I intend to decline every new order, from this point forward:
> 
> 1. Bids coming in from over 2 months ago as "Rejected, No Work Needed"
> 2. Bids they JUST requested, for which I'm trying to upload photos, being cancelled because the property is NOW "Out of REO"
> 
> Why are they waiting this long to update me on rejected bids? I pretty much assume that if I DON'T hear anything, we didn't get the job and I don't worry about it. Now I have to spend time searching their system to see which one cancelled. They are wasting my time!
> 
> And WHY ask for a bid on a property that is closing escrow? What kind of BS is that?
> 
> I'm ready to send them a "Dear Carlos" letter.
> 
> Linda


We were in the process of joining Altisource. In your opinion is it worth the hassle?


----------



## Guest

I'm having a hell of a time getting in w/ any of the larger nationals. I have two regionals keeping me pretty busy but they are pretty cheap.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

JarrattProp said:


> We were in the process of joining Altisource. In your opinion is it worth the hassle?


It can be worth it, depending on how much time you want to spend uploading photos.

They are going to a new system so, who knows, maybe it will get better. We get a lot of work through here and I don't have time to fight with their current system.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Is anyone going to the REO Convention in dallas next week?


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Is anyone going to the REO Convention in dallas next week?


Did anyone go last year and was it worth the experience? I'd be interested in going to it.


----------



## ARPPP

ARPPP said:


> Somebody shoot me :wallbash::wallbash: take me out of my misery please. When is Realtrans going away. I have spent way too many trying to upload and create orders for work done
> 
> Annette
> ARPPP


System down again....

Active Server Pages error 'ASP 0240'


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> She's got quite a load on her, too, I imagine. It takes a week or more to get a response so, in a pinch, she's not the one I would contact first. And neither is Carlos.
> 
> *So, basically, I feel as if we're just on our own here.*
> 
> Linda






Very true.


----------



## BPWY

JarrattProp said:


> We were in the process of joining Altisource. In your opinion is it worth the hassle?







As a solo contractor working a fairly small area..... I'd say yes.


For Linda....... I can see where its a huge pain.


My goal is to be out of working for nationals completely by or in 2012.
I'm down to 3 part timers now. Actually all the companies I've work for in the past were part timers because of the low population of the area I run.

My lawn care biz is picking up on a daily basis and there is NO reason under the sun to work for 60 days out payment when my local customers are handing me checks when the job is done.


----------



## BPWY

As for Altisource, their new upload site and local work.................. I don't even have time to attend their mandatory training.


----------



## Guest

*Rimes-NAPA*

Just came across this thread, FYI fact:

Brandon Rimes and Colby Fox started NAPA together, Rimes was/is a silent partner. A girl named Christen and another one named Ashly worked at Rimes and now they run NAPA. Do your homework and connect the dots. Anyone at NAPA will deny any relationship with Rimes because of his history.

Another one to look out for is Mark Newkirk at Southeastern Asset Services in Tampa, they owe our company $1,000's.

Also Robert Penny at Anythings Possible Property Services again $1000's

We no longer work for the middle men wanta be's, only nationals.

There are too many dirt bags out there that get a big office and overhead and dont know how to run a business then live off your money:sad:.

Most of the guys above came from the mortgage industry except for Penny.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Welcome to CT, John. 

You sound like one of us who have been there, done that and I look forward to reading more of your contributions.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

The list of DO NOT work for companies is certainly a long one.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> The list of DO NOT work for companies is certainly a long one.



From the e-mails i have been getting there is one particular company that is REALLY giving contractors the shaft at the moment..........


----------



## mtmtnman

It's always the contractors fault..............

_*You performed the initial grass cut on 05/06. Why didn't you question that there were no recuts until 06/03? This should have been cut again in May. Please advise. *_


And my response..............

_*With all due respect It is not my job to keep track of when a property goes to foreclosure sale and when the work orders quit coming i assume the property has conveyed.*_

It is getting harder and harder to stay professional in this business these days..........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> From the e-mails i have been getting there is one particular company that is REALLY giving contractors the shaft at the moment..........






If/when I'm able to collect as much as possible from them I'll be making their name known.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> If/when I'm able to collect as much as possible from them I'll be making their name known.





I'm in the same boat. Here is the rundown i have.....

Myself around $5,000
Contractor south of here $21,000
Nuther $9,000
Nuther $6,500
Nuther $10,000
Nuther $14,000

And this is just a few contractors i know that work for them. The lions share of these invoices are over 90 days and about 15% of mine date to last year. I'm afraid they will just close the doors and walk...............


----------



## BPWY

$4500 here


Furby got banged for around $30,000.
Remember that? I think thats how much he said.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> $4500 here
> 
> 
> Furby got banged for around $30,000.
> Remember that? I think thats how much he said.


Which co. is this? PM me if you don't want it public.


----------



## Guest

*Additional information:*



Johnbrown said:


> Just came across this thread, FYI fact:
> 
> Brandon Rimes and Colby Fox started NAPA together, Rimes was/is a silent partner. A girl named Christen and another one named Ashly worked at Rimes and now they run NAPA. Do your homework and connect the dots. Anyone at NAPA will deny any relationship with Rimes because of his history.
> 
> Another one to look out for is Mark Newkirk at Southeastern Asset Services in Tampa, they owe our company $1,000's.
> 
> Also Robert Penny at Anythings Possible Property Services again $1000's
> 
> We no longer work for the middle men wanta be's, only nationals.
> 
> There are too many dirt bags out there that get a big office and overhead and dont know how to run a business then live off your money:sad:.
> 
> Most of the guys above came from the mortgage industry except for Penny.


I checked into it to be fair and found that Rimes was a partner in NAPA in the beggining but when Rimes started going down Fox bought him out. Rimes reputation was getting worse and Fox did'nt want him associated with NAPA. Sounds like maybe Fox is a straight up guy, I have not heard anything bad about NAPA but it would be nice if they would just tell the truth.:001_unsure:


----------



## mtmtnman

Here is the e-mail from them this morning......

_*I have many contractors who are really on top of things, and notify me that a property is not being cut, or if recut orders are too close together. *_

And my response.......


_*Properties close every day. I do over 200 lawn cuts a month and i have NEVER had this situation in the 3 years i have been doing this. We had a PTC previous to the last grass order so that tells me the property is going to convey. Don't try and blame me because someone in your office goofed up. It is your responsibility to issue work orders on a timely basis. This is why you take a discount. If i am supposed to keep track of cut dates and conveys i might as well work direct with the bank.*_




mtmtnman said:


> It's always the contractors fault..............
> 
> _*You performed the initial grass cut on 05/06. Why didn't you question that there were no recuts until 06/03? This should have been cut again in May. Please advise. *_
> 
> 
> And my response..............
> 
> _*With all due respect It is not my job to keep track of when a property goes to foreclosure sale and when the work orders quit coming i assume the property has conveyed.*_
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to stay professional in this business these days..........


----------



## Guest

Any good words on Sentinel F.S. out of Utah, I believe.


----------



## BPWY

I haven't heard of them.


I'd stay far away from Spectrum Home Services, Spectrum Field Services and Homeland Field Services.

All three aren't above board.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I haven't heard of them.
> 
> I'd stay far away from Spectrum Home Services, Spectrum Field Services and Homeland Field Services.
> 
> All three aren't above board.


Anyone done work for Mikes Construction? Joke...


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Anyone done work for Mikes Construction? Joke...


I ment Miken. Hate auto spell.


----------



## Guest

I would actually recommend Spectrum Field Service, they have always been fantastic to work with.


----------



## Guest

? Can anyone tell me when we all switched from a cubic yard to a compacted cubic yard. And 2nd ? what is a compacted c/y.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I haven't heard of them.
> 
> 
> I'd stay far away from Spectrum Home Services, Spectrum Field Services and Homeland Field Services.
> 
> All three aren't above board.


One of the three you mention owes me 5k and I'm doubting I get it.


----------



## Guest

How about waving your right to lien? It seems like every company wants you to do this. I've done it w/ two companies and I absolutely hate doing it.


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> How about waving your right to lien? It seems like every company wants you to do this. I've done it w/ two companies and I absolutely hate doing it.


I think its funny. In Mi you can not sign away your right to lien, even if you sign it ,it won't hold up in court. I would cross off that part in their contracts. If they asked ,which none did, I would tell them that Mi law does not allow me to sign away my right to lien until after the work has been completed. Even then if I didn't pay a sub or employee they still have the right to lien a property. It's all b.s.


----------



## thanohano44

IdahoProperty said:


> I would actually recommend Spectrum Field Service, they have always been fantastic to work with.


Same here.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Any good words on Sentinel F.S. out of Utah, I believe.


I've been working for them for about 4 years. They're good to work with and I learned a lot from them. We cover only a small area for them, which is my hometown. They're a regional, so their prices aren't the highest but you can negotiate your prices with them. They always pay on time.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I've been working for them for about 4 years. They're good to work with and I learned a lot from them. We cover only a small area for them, which is my hometown. They're a regional, so their prices aren't the highest but you can negotiate your prices with them. They always pay on time.


Great to know. thanks. Just got an app. from them today. Prices are about what every other regional pays. I will try and negotiate w/them.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> ? Can anyone tell me when we all switched from a cubic yard to a compacted cubic yard. And 2nd ? what is a compacted c/y.


I think the compacted cyd is the funniest thing!:clap:

Easy to work around by putting into your bid to rent a trash compactor to compact the debris...our local trash company will stop by with a trash compactor for about $400 plus fuel plus landfill charge. The companies poop when you tell them you are happy to bid for a compacted yard but........:laughing:

I have seen where approx 10 cyd of debris will compact down to 2 or 3 yards. Depending on what your are compacting.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> I think the compacted cyd is the funniest thing!:clap:
> 
> Easy to work around by putting into your bid to rent a trash compactor to compact the debris...our local trash company will stop by with a trash compactor for about $400 plus fuel plus landfill charge. The companies poop when you tell them you are happy to bid for a compacted yard but........:laughing:
> 
> I have seen where approx 10 cyd of debris will compact down to 2 or 3 yards. Depending on what your are compacting.


Safeguards the only company that expects is to break down and compact the debris i factor in man hours for that as well as what you do. I've even offered to take HD videos of how long it takes to compact those items and then I'd bill them to store the videos.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Safeguards the only company that expects is to break down and compact the debris i factor in man hours for that as well as what you do. I've even offered to take HD videos of how long it takes to compact those items and then I'd bill them to store the videos.


Thanks for the help, wouldnt even think of talking to s*******d. This ia a co that sent paper work and when I asked him about a com c/y. He said "It's the new standerd"


----------



## Guest

The "compacted yard" is Huds standard. If it becomes the "standard" for the rest of the industry, most of the legit companies will make an exodus out of this industry. Using the compancted yard is an easy way to go broke. We got out of Hud work when they said we had to remove a 3 c.y. pile of concrete debris for the same price as anything else. It doesn't get much more "compacted" than that!


----------



## Guest

Any pros/cons for US Best Repairs out of Cali?


----------



## mtmtnman

JarrattProp said:


> Any pros/cons for US Best Repairs out of Cali?


All pro's, no con's..............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> All pro's, no con's..............


Thanks


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> All pro's, no con's..............






YET





I had 9 good months with 5 Bros before they went down hill.


----------



## Guest

U.S. Best has been going to get me a w/o to start me off on for months and they can't ever seem to come up w/ one. I'd like to work w/ them. Have gotten good vibes from the guys in there.


----------



## Guest

We have had pretty good luck with US Best In Ca. They pay very fast and don't try to short you. My only complaint is that, when we place a bid, it is an accurate bid, and sometimes may seem high to them. So they will get some joker to go out and do the work a lot cheaper, but for sure not better. As they saying goes, you get what you pay for... 
But all in all, we have been working for them for 1 year and no complaints.


----------



## thanohano44

joshuajames99 said:


> We have had pretty good luck with US Best In Ca. They pay very fast and don't try to short you. My only complaint is that, when we place a bid, it is an accurate bid, and sometimes may seem high to them. So they will get some joker to go out and do the work a lot cheaper, but for sure not better. As they saying goes, you get what you pay for...
> But all in all, we have been working for them for 1 year and no complaints.


I've just received an app for them, not sure how I got it. I think they're a regional.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, Im a little out of my element in this forum, but 2 weeks ago I hopped on with McCaffrey Properties out of Syracuse, and bam i'm a preservation contractor all of a sudden. 

Feeling Pretty overwhelmed, seems like McCaffrey doesn't really have their sh!t together.. they do work for mostly corelogic and LPS, and we have got some from onewest REO. The prices suck. But i figured just like everything else I would start at the bottom of the barrel.

Yesterday I saw a craigslist ad for REO and PP contractors in boston, so I called. It was Reliable Field Service out of Las Vegas, they get work from fannie mae through National Field? I think that was their nationals name. 

Well anyway, just wondering if anyones heard of these companies and if they are good for their money.. which should be about 21 days away still  oh well it's all in the business. Any tips and tricks would be great too! I've been reading this forum for the past few months thinking I would break into the field, and all of a sudden it happened! good luck all..


----------



## Guest

dibs16 said:


> Hey everyone, Im a little out of my element in this forum, but 2 weeks ago I hopped on with McCaffrey Properties out of Syracuse, and bam i'm a preservation contractor all of a sudden.
> 
> Feeling Pretty overwhelmed, seems like McCaffrey doesn't really have their sh!t together.. they do work for mostly corelogic and LPS, and we have got some from onewest REO. The prices suck. But i figured just like everything else I would start at the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a craigslist ad for REO and PP contractors in boston, so I called. It was Reliable Field Service out of Las Vegas, they get work from fannie mae through National Field? I think that was their nationals name.
> 
> Well anyway, just wondering if anyones heard of these companies and if they are good for their money.. which should be about 21 days away still  oh well it's all in the business. Any tips and tricks would be great too! I've been reading this forum for the past few months thinking I would break into the field, and all of a sudden it happened! good luck all..


Are they good for the money? Well the 1st name you said NO! He will not pay you.


----------



## Guest

Ok thanks for the input. Mind giving me a little background info?


----------



## Guest

His modus operandi is the same any where you go. Track down anyone who got fu*ked by him. He changes due dates, w/o#s etc. say went to wrong prop. He will never tell you what happens, you invoice $1,255. Your check will be for $30.00 yes thirty bucks.


----------



## REO2Rentals

PoconoP said:


> His modus operandi is the same any where you go. Track down anyone who got fu*ked by him. He changes due dates, w/o#s etc. say went to wrong prop. He will never tell you what happens, you invoice $1,255. Your check will be for $30.00 yes thirty bucks.


I'm lost... NAME OR CO OF SCUMBAG


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> I'm lost... NAME OR CO OF SCUMBAG


I agree. I need some more info on this. Can you please tell me who you dealt with specifically? Pm me please. Michigan have you heard of them?


----------



## Guest

US Best is on the up&up?
Just got off the phone with them, they have 12 lock changes for us. He said they pay in 10-14 days ($20 per lock). All the w/o's are past due so I know they're desperate to find a vendor to do them. He's sending the app, price list and locations of the properties.BOA is the client so it's take pics,upload,get on the phone for authorization while at the prop.
Gonna see where the properties are, and if they supply the locks.....I'll consider it. If I have to buy the locks.........forget it


----------



## REO2Rentals

dibs16 said:


> I agree. I need some more info on this. Can you please tell me who you dealt with specifically? Pm me please. Michigan have you heard of them?


Nope:no: For all veteran out there please PM us with name if you don't want to make it public yet.....I don't know why the law protect these scumbag - cannot mention the name...well they deserved it


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> US Best is on the up&up?
> Just got off the phone with them, they have 12 lock changes for us. He said they pay in 10-14 days ($20 per lock). All the w/o's are past due so I know they're desperate to find a vendor to do them. He's sending the app, price list and locations of the properties.BOA is the client so it's take pics,upload,get on the phone for authorization while at the prop.
> Gonna see where the properties are, and if they supply the locks.....I'll consider it. If I have to buy the locks.........forget it


$20 for a lock change even if they supply sucks. I get over $100


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> $20 for a lock change even if they supply sucks. I get over $100


How in the heck do you get $100?? HUD allowable is $40 for a knoblock or $60 for deadbolt and knoblock. Hell i don't even get that for private work. If i charged that i would be railroaded out of town!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> US Best is on the up&up?
> Just got off the phone with them, they have 12 lock changes for us. He said they pay in 10-14 days ($20 per lock). All the w/o's are past due so I know they're desperate to find a vendor to do them. He's sending the app, price list and locations of the properties.BOA is the client so it's take pics,upload,get on the phone for authorization while at the prop.
> Gonna see where the properties are, and if they supply the locks.....I'll consider it. If I have to buy the locks.........forget it


$20 is for REO. $25 for P&P. This is Bank Of America work. I just did one today. I re-key 80% of my locks so my lock expense is next to nothing. All prices they quote are NET TO CONTRACTOR. They have been very good with me adding extra trip charges due to the large area i cover. They do pay in 2 weeks and have never shorted me. The bid approvals are VERY good as well. More than i ever saw with Screwguard or First American. Been with them for 8 months.....


----------



## Guest

dibs16 said:


> Ok thanks for the input. Mind giving me a little background info?



Frist i'll just start by saying i'm not going to spell out anyones name. But you named the co you where doing work for, so here's how this guy works. his m.o. If you have grass cuts that are due on say
7/20 and you send them in on the 19th he will simpley tell you months
later that you were late and they didnt get the photos till the 22nd and you get no pay. Do your homework on this co for your own good and dont do a lot of work for anyone till you know where you stand with there q/c. 
example: We are trying out a new co, we did one work order and thats it all the other w/o won't be touched untill all q/c and payments are in order and dollar amount confrimed.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Frist i'll just start by saying i'm not going to spell out anyones name. But you named the co you where doing work for, so here's how this guy works. his m.o. If you have grass cuts that are due on say
> 7/20 and you send them in on the 19th he will simpley tell you months
> later that you were late and they didnt get the photos till the 22nd and you get no pay. Do your homework on this co for your own good and dont do a lot of work for anyone till you know where you stand with there q/c.
> example: We are trying out a new co, we did one work order and thats it all the other w/o won't be touched untill all q/c and payments are in order and dollar amount confrimed.


That was exactly my plan. I have about 7 w/o's complete, knowing that not every one would be perfect the first time. I gave it a week and have uploaded all my pics when I said I was going to so we'll see. Thanks for the heads up, and for the details. Appreciate it. I did talk to another reo company today but that's a convo for another day..maybe tomorrow


----------



## Guest

"$20 is for REO. $25 for P&P. This is Bank Of America work".

Yes, these are REO-DIL ($20 bucks ea). We usually get $40 for the 1st, $60 for 2, etc. per property. I checked out where the properties are and it would take about 8 hrs with drive time to complete the 10 w/o's. (add 2 hrs to that if it takes 15 min per for auth at each location) With time and fuel, probably not worth it. I also don't want to sign away my rights to sue for payment or execute a lien which they require in the contract.
I don't know why I keep looking into these offers to work with nationals. I just made the same money in 2 hrs cleaning gutters that I would make for an entire day doing lock changes.
Just got the go ahead on a $60k re-hab through Wells so maybe i'll focus on that and forget these nickel and dime jobs through the nat's 
BTW....still working with NAPA, done several jobs at "our pricing" and payment has been direct deposited within 7-10 days.


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> "$20 is for REO. $25 for P&P. This is Bank Of America work".
> 
> Yes, these are REO-DIL ($20 bucks ea). We usually get $40 for the 1st, $60 for 2, etc. per property. I checked out where the properties are and it would take about 8 hrs with drive time to complete the 10 w/o's. (add 2 hrs to that if it takes 15 min per for auth at each location) With time and fuel, probably not worth it. I also don't want to sign away my rights to sue for payment or execute a lien which they require in the contract.
> I don't know why I keep looking into these offers to work with nationals. I just made the same money in 2 hrs cleaning gutters that I would make for an entire day doing lock changes.
> Just got the go ahead on a $60k re-hab through Wells so maybe i'll focus on that and forget these nickel and dime jobs through the nat's
> BTW....still working with NAPA, done several jobs at "our pricing" and payment has been direct deposited within 7-10 days.



60K??? Must be a nice place as Premier (Wells) just sells em as is here. Fixing them RARELY makes the bank any more $$$ than selling as is in this part of the country. I would guess in big cities it would work better but out here people like doing their own work. It's not unusual to see brand new houses sell with no landscaping or paint.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> How in the heck do you get $100?? HUD allowable is $40 for a knoblock or $60 for deadbolt and knoblock. Hell i don't even get that for private work. If i charged that i would be railroaded out of town!!!


You must be doing work for nationals only? My business is not working for them. It was, but that didn't always pay the bills. I remember doing an initial on a property an hour away. When I was done I noticed in the pictures that there was two heater vent covers missing. I called them they told me to replace them. So I drive back out, stop by the home devil ( they were $7 each ) and replace them. They payed me $14 for this, not even worth it. They wouldn't let me bid it or haggle the price. Since then I've changed the way I do business. Sometimes its better to pass on making nothing than just doing it to do it. What's it cost in your neck of the woods to have a locksmith come out and change your locks?(especially with no keys). Try getting work from buyers instead of sellers / property sitters. All these prices they what to pay now is putting good companies out of business. How do justify driving a hour for twenty bucks. That don't even work with a $10hr guy.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> You must be doing work for nationals only? My business is not working for them. It was, but that didn't always pay the bills. I remember doing an initial on a property an hour away. When I was done I noticed in the pictures that there was two heater vent covers missing. I called them they told me to replace them. So I drive back out, stop by the home devil ( they were $7 each ) and replace them. They payed me $14 for this, not even worth it. They wouldn't let me bid it or haggle the price. Since then I've changed the way I do business. Sometimes its better to pass on making nothing than just doing it to do it. What's it cost in your neck of the woods to have a locksmith come out and change your locks?(especially with no keys). Try getting work from buyers instead of sellers / property sitters. All these prices they what to pay now is putting good companies out of business. How do justify driving a hour for twenty bucks. That don't even work with a $10hr guy.



I do about 1/3 of my work for private individuals and landlords. I rekey entire houses 3-4 doors, for 100. Takes me a half hour and usually do it on my way somewhere. If it's an emergency their is a $50 extra charge. I'm an amateur locksmith among other things. I don't go out of my way for banks unless i have other work in the area. Used to cover 600 inspections a month but when the wanted us to go from $12 to $8 i said to hell with inspections............


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> I don't know why I keep looking into these offers to work with nationals. I just made the same money in 2 hrs cleaning gutters that I would make for an entire day doing lock changes.







Its tough to look away from this type of work when you've been used to doing it.

How ever jobs like yours or the one I booked yesterday it helps you get your mind off of the bank work.
$275 worth of work. Already paid for in advance and I won't do the work until some time this coming week.

Who needs bank work?


----------



## Guest

60K??? Must be a nice place as Premier (Wells) just sells em as is here. Fixing them RARELY makes the bank any more $$$ than selling as is in this part of the country. 

It's a 4000 sq ft house on 2+ acres in an affluent area. They'll get close to a $mil for it. Don't know what they're losses are on the foreclosure but there was mold issues from water damage so they spent $12k gutting the first floor and mold remediation. We just finished 4k worth of plumbing repairs and apparently the REO agent has convinced them to do the rest of the work needed.
Electrical,HVAC,Carpentry,Carpeting,Hardwood refinishing and entire interior / exterior painting.
$26k for my subs, we'll do the painting. Should net $30k for 30-45 days


----------



## BPWY

On one like that it makes sense to rehab it.


If its real bad the bank is looking at selling for lot value less the cost of demo.
Spend $100K or so and sell it for closer to market value.


Recent house I was in needs a total gut, mold rehab and rebuild. Its a nice house in a nice hood. Livable condition its north of $300k. Because the bank doesn't want to deal with the cost of rehabing they are going to list it for lot value. 
The agent thinks its a dumb idea, but like always the owner (bank) gets to do with it what he wants.
I'm going to assume that the lot is worth $75,000. If some one buys it for that and puts $160,000 into rehab they'll have a nice house in a nice hood. For $235,000.
And its worth another $100k more than that.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I do about 1/3 of my work for private individuals and landlords. I rekey entire houses 3-4 doors, for 100. Takes me a half hour and usually do it on my way somewhere. If it's an emergency their is a $50 extra charge. I'm an amateur locksmith among other things. I don't go out of my way for banks unless i have other work in the area. Used to cover 600 inspections a month but when the wanted us to go from $12 to $8 i said to hell with inspections............


Your not an amateur. If someone will pay you to do the work and you make a profit , that's a professional. We all have had our share of locks to deal with in this business. I rekey also, but for the $100 I stated earlier that's a replacement, not a rekey. My target is to make a minimum of $50 hr per guy. That covers overhead and profit. If I can't make that I'm not going to send someone out, plane and simple.


----------



## Guest

Anyone dealt with or heard of JVI ?


----------



## Guest

jason
what areas do you cover in NE OK?


----------



## mtmtnman

Got deep grass? Just blow it into the pasture! This is a 40 Acre REO that is WAAAY the heck up in the mountains. I have not been able to get to it and when i finally did i was filling a 15 Cu. Ft. hopper every 75' (mower is a 61" cut) Just took the tube off and blew it to the horse pasture! Saved a BUNCH of work.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Got deep grass? Just blow it into the pasture! This is a 40 Acre REO that is WAAAY the heck up in the mountains. I have not been able to get to it and when i finally did i was filling a 15 Cu. Ft. hopper every 75' (mower is a 61" cut) Just took the tube off and blew it to the horse pasture! Saved a BUNCH of work.


Easy for the horses to eat too. Win win. Unless it's vacant and when it dries up and becomes a fire hazard.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Easy for the horses to eat too. Win win. Unless it's vacant and when it dries up and becomes a fire hazard.


It is what it is. There's 40 acres of pasture and woods. The grass will be 3-4 feet tall by August.....


----------



## BPWY

That is so 1000% *******.

lmfao


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> That is so 1000% *******.
> 
> lmfao


A guys gotta do what a guys gotta do!! LOL! I coulda hauled a couple ton of wet grass 30 miles back to town and went back after my mower. Their was enough on 20,000 sq ft to fill up a rather large trailer........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> A guys gotta do what a guys gotta do!! LOL! I coulda hauled a couple ton of wet grass 30 miles back to town and went back after my mower. Their was enough on 20,000 sq ft to fill up a rather large trailer........







I aint denying that. We've all ******* engineered something. 
:thumbup::thumbup:
Nothing wrong with that.


But it does provide me with :laughing::laughing::laughing: value. :clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I aint denying that. We've all ******* engineered something.
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> But it does provide me with :laughing::laughing::laughing: value. :clap:



Here is something to do with all the mowers you haul off from repos...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QZ4cDGCCD0


----------



## BPWY

I get extremely few mowers.

The ones I do see...... are pure junk.
They go straight to the recycle yard.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I get extremely few mowers.
> 
> The ones I do see...... are pure junk.
> They go straight to the recycle yard.


I got 2 this year that where good. Put a carb kit in one and a set of points in the other.............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I got 2 this year that where good. Put a carb kit in one and a set of points in the other.............







Keep braggin.   Remember who got you hooked up in da biz.

We've had this discussion. :blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Keep braggin.   Remember who got you hooked up in da biz.
> 
> We've had this discussion. :blink::blink::laughing:



No braggin. Gave em both away. I like my Ariens.............


----------



## BPWY

I've often wondered about the articulating front wheels.
How do you like it?


Looks *just* like a John Deere............... painted orange.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I've often wondered about the articulating front wheels.
> How do you like it?
> 
> 
> Looks *just* like a John Deere............... painted orange.



I just junked out a Deere and kept the Kawasaki engine off of it. The Ariens is true variable speed. No gears. I like the swivel wheels so much i got a set from Fleabay and put them on my other mower. Their is a locking mechanism operated by a cable on the handlebar to keep them straight.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I do about 1/3 of my work for private individuals and landlords. I rekey entire houses 3-4 doors, for 100. Takes me a half hour and usually do it on my way somewhere. If it's an emergency their is a $50 extra charge. I'm an amateur locksmith among other things. I don't go out of my way for banks unless i have other work in the area. Used to cover 600 inspections a month but when the wanted us to go from $12 to $8 i said to hell with inspections............


Where do you get your re-pinning sets?


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Where do you get your re-pinning sets?



Ebay has the best prices..................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> No braggin. Gave em both away. I like my Ariens.............


I've got a Deere that looks exactly like that. Love the articulating wheels. A true work horse. I've had that mower for nearly 6 years now. Have never had to put it in the shop for anything. Although, the rear wheels need to be replaced because I have literally worn the tread off them. Still starts on the first or second pull. The only thing I don't like is the side discharge shoot for the bagger. Get's clogged fairly easy if the grass is wet or fairly high. Other than that, I'd buy another'n in a heart beat.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> I've got a Deere that looks exactly like that. Love the articulating wheels. A true work horse. I've had that mower for nearly 6 years now. Have never had to put it in the shop for anything. Although, the rear wheels need to be replaced because I have literally worn the tread off them. Still starts on the first or second pull. The only thing I don't like is the side discharge shoot for the bagger. Get's clogged fairly easy if the grass is wet or fairly high. Other than that, I'd buy another'n in a heart beat.


The Ariens rear discharge rarely clogs. The variable speed disc type drive is very smooth compared to the Deere gear drive.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The Ariens rear discharge rarely clogs. The variable speed disc type drive is very smooth compared to the Deere gear drive.


I got your P.M. Amazing is all I can say.

Ariens has a great line of products. I was just saying, my deere has been and continues to be a WORK HORSE...


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> I got your P.M. Amazing is all I can say.
> 
> Ariens has a great line of products. I was just saying, my deere has been and continues to be a WORK HORSE...



Honestly Deere wouldn't be worth a damn without the Kawasaki powertrain. Kawi's cause VERY few issues........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Ebay has the best prices..................


Is there a make an model you use? I'm trying to figure out which one would do all the locks.


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Is there a make an model you use? I'm trying to figure out which one would do all the locks.


One will not do all but the 236 Kwikset kit will do Kwikset, Weiser, Defiant and most generic Kwickset styles. I do not do to many Schlage's as i don't see many of them. They take a separate kit but with a little practice and a file you can use Kwikset pins. Ebay has Generic kits but if you want a really good one look for the 236 Builder kit. 236 builder search


----------



## mtmtnman

Actually Ebay has a decent price on the 236...........

236 kit


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Actually Ebay has a decent price on the 236...........
> 
> 236 kit


Right on. Thanks. There's so many different ones and prices I was lost. I haven't re-pinned anything in like three yrs and the regional I was working for at the time supplied the pinning kits. 

what about when you rekey for a residential client, do you just use the standard key codes the banks use or...


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> The Ariens rear discharge rarely clogs. The variable speed disc type drive is very smooth compared to the Deere gear drive.







Variable disk you say? Like the Snappers?

HATE it. 

Slip, slide and bog is the name of the game when on a hill with a full bagger.

I'll pass. JD gear drive don't do that.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Right on. Thanks. There's so many different ones and prices I was lost. I haven't re-pinned anything in like three yrs and the regional I was working for at the time supplied the pinning kits.
> 
> what about when you rekey for a residential client, do you just use the standard key codes the banks use or...


Wow!! That's a steal!!


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Wow!! That's a steal!!


Yeah and it was the $300+ sets.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Variable disk you say? Like the Snappers?
> 
> HATE it.
> 
> Slip, slide and bog is the name of the game when on a hill with a full bagger.
> 
> I'll pass. JD gear drive don't do that.


Twice the size of a Snapper and enclosed so it don't get grass on it. Same drive the John Deere snowblowers use. Many John Deere blowers are made by Ariens......


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Wow!! That's a steal!!



I have a key cutter and can cut codes at random..........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I have a key cutter and can cut codes at random..........


Es mucho nice amigo. Mucho keys Por mucho casas.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> es mucho nice amigo. Mucho keys por mucho casas.



lol!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I have a key cutter and can cut codes at random..........


That's pretty cool. You got it all brother. :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> That's pretty cool. You got it all brother. :thumbup:



I look at it this way. I need all the deductions i can get so every time i see something that may be usable in this business and could be used in the future and the price is right i buy it. Key machine cost me $75.....................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I look at it this way. I need all the deductions i can get so every time i see something that may be usable in this business and could be used in the future and the price is right i buy it. Key machine cost me $75.....................


I hear that. $75??? Holy **** that is a steal.


----------



## BPWY

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I hear that. $75??? Holy **** that is a steal.





After all "steal" is his middle name.


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I hear that. $75??? Holy **** that is a steal.


Their around. Watch Craigslist. I get a lot of my stuff out of Spokane as it's only a few hours away. Bought my big mower there a few months ago...........

http://yakima.craigslist.org/tls/2381336324.html


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I look at it this way. I need all the deductions i can get so every time i see something that may be usable in this business and could be used in the future and the price is right i buy it. Key machine cost me $75.....................


You got a $15k machine for $75? Did you have some Guatemalans create it for you from left over mower parts and pepsi cans? Jk


----------



## thanohano44

thanohano44 said:


> You got a $15k machine for $75? Did you have some Guatemalans create it for you from left over mower parts and pepsi cans? Jk


Meant $1500. Sorry. Went to public school in Hawaii. Lol


----------



## BPWY

I told you his middle name is "steal".


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Meant $1500. Sorry. Went to public school in Hawaii. Lol



Nah, It's an old Curtis 2000. Worth about $200-$300 bucks on the open market.......


----------



## Guest

*owner*

Is the customer complaining. Go give the customer a bid. fine out if hes pleased with the work.This client most likely ant your.


----------



## Guest

For all you reo contractors:

Monday, June 13th, 2011, 2:27 pm

Servicers made a fundamental shift in how they resell previously foreclosed property at the end of 2010.

More are now willing to go through the extra expense of repairing REO ahead of the sale, according to Kevin Schriver, a Wells Fargo (WFC: 26.90 +2.38%) vendor network manager.

"One very big thing for us -- and one that is catching on for others -- is repairing properties. As other servicers begin to change their philosophy on this, it will be more important for our agents to understand. I think this is the biggest shift for us in some time, as far as getting everyone on board," Schriver told close to 2,000 attendees at the REO Expo default services conference in Fort Worth, Texas, Monday.

Schriver said asset managers will begin expecting more from real estate agents who sell these properties. Schriver's team will look for things like new paint jobs, replacing more appliances and keeping up the appearance of the property.

These repairs, Schriver said, will push the value on the properties in the inventory of foreclosed homes - which totals as much 4.5 million in some estimates - and make them more attractive to owner-occupants.

Indeed, the median price for a distressed property increased 5% in the fourth quarter, according to Clear Capital.

"This marks the longest gain in median price for REOs since the market correction began in 2006," Clear Capital said. "This is a positive signal at minimum. It indicates buyers' appetite for higher-end REO, which could lead to an increase in sale volume this season."

Even the government-sponsored enterprises are making the shift. Patti Donovan, the supplier services manager for Freddie Mac's HomeSteps division said at a later panel Monday that REO repairs will be essential to liquidate this inventory.

"It's important to maintain the property both inside and outside," Donovan said. "If an REO property has 12-inch high grass, how would you like it if that property was next to you?"

Gary Acosta, executive chairman of the asset managing firm New Vista Asset Management, said the REO industry needs to rebrand itself as part of the recovery process, not the profiteers. Targeting owner-occupants and repairs instead of dumping off properties to investors is key.

"The economy will not recovery until the housing market recovers," Acosta said. "And the housing market won't recover until the REO market recovers."


----------



## mtmtnman

JarrattProp said:


> For all you reo contractors:
> 
> Monday, June 13th, 2011, 2:27 pm
> 
> Servicers made a fundamental shift in how they resell previously foreclosed property at the end of 2010.
> 
> More are now willing to go through the extra expense of repairing REO ahead of the sale, according to Kevin Schriver, a Wells Fargo (WFC: 26.90 +2.38%) vendor network manager.
> 
> "One very big thing for us -- and one that is catching on for others -- is repairing properties. As other servicers begin to change their philosophy on this, it will be more important for our agents to understand. I think this is the biggest shift for us in some time, as far as getting everyone on board," Schriver told close to 2,000 attendees at the REO Expo default services conference in Fort Worth, Texas, Monday.
> 
> Schriver said asset managers will begin expecting more from real estate agents who sell these properties. Schriver's team will look for things like new paint jobs, replacing more appliances and keeping up the appearance of the property.
> 
> These repairs, Schriver said, will push the value on the properties in the inventory of foreclosed homes - which totals as much 4.5 million in some estimates - and make them more attractive to owner-occupants.
> 
> Indeed, the median price for a distressed property increased 5% in the fourth quarter, according to Clear Capital.
> 
> "This marks the longest gain in median price for REOs since the market correction began in 2006," Clear Capital said. "This is a positive signal at minimum. It indicates buyers' appetite for higher-end REO, which could lead to an increase in sale volume this season."
> 
> Even the government-sponsored enterprises are making the shift. Patti Donovan, the supplier services manager for Freddie Mac's HomeSteps division said at a later panel Monday that REO repairs will be essential to liquidate this inventory.
> 
> "It's important to maintain the property both inside and outside," Donovan said. "If an REO property has 12-inch high grass, how would you like it if that property was next to you?"
> 
> Gary Acosta, executive chairman of the asset managing firm New Vista Asset Management, said the REO industry needs to rebrand itself as part of the recovery process, not the profiteers. Targeting owner-occupants and repairs instead of dumping off properties to investors is key.
> 
> "The economy will not recovery until the housing market recovers," Acosta said. "And the housing market won't recover until the REO market recovers."



This will be VERY area specific. We have tried carpeting, appliances, pait, ect. ect. and the average days on the market don't change nor does the selling price less repair investment change. Owner occupants out here LIKE to add their own touches. I have seen properties we have done "updates" on and a week after someone buys it the new carpet is ripped out and something different is put in. Now if it's a total dump it might be a different story but the majority of our REO's are pretty new and nice. Ever hear the term "throw good money after bad"?? We just get em cleaned up good, maintain the yard and get em sold in a couple months.......


----------



## Guest

JarrattProp said:


> For all you reo contractors:
> 
> Monday, June 13th, 2011, 2:27 pm
> 
> Servicers made a fundamental shift in how they resell previously foreclosed property at the end of 2010.
> 
> More are now willing to go through the extra expense of repairing REO ahead of the sale, according to Kevin Schriver, a Wells Fargo (WFC: 26.90 +2.38%) vendor network manager.
> 
> "One very big thing for us -- and one that is catching on for others -- is repairing properties. As other servicers begin to change their philosophy on this, it will be more important for our agents to understand. I think this is the biggest shift for us in some time, as far as getting everyone on board," Schriver told close to 2,000 attendees at the REO Expo default services conference in Fort Worth, Texas, Monday.
> 
> Schriver said asset managers will begin expecting more from real estate agents who sell these properties. Schriver's team will look for things like new paint jobs, replacing more appliances and keeping up the appearance of the property.
> 
> These repairs, Schriver said, will push the value on the properties in the inventory of foreclosed homes - which totals as much 4.5 million in some estimates - and make them more attractive to owner-occupants.
> 
> Indeed, the median price for a distressed property increased 5% in the fourth quarter, according to Clear Capital.
> 
> "This marks the longest gain in median price for REOs since the market correction began in 2006," Clear Capital said. "This is a positive signal at minimum. It indicates buyers' appetite for higher-end REO, which could lead to an increase in sale volume this season."
> 
> Even the government-sponsored enterprises are making the shift. Patti Donovan, the supplier services manager for Freddie Mac's HomeSteps division said at a later panel Monday that REO repairs will be essential to liquidate this inventory.
> 
> "It's important to maintain the property both inside and outside," Donovan said. "If an REO property has 12-inch high grass, how would you like it if that property was next to you?"
> 
> Gary Acosta, executive chairman of the asset managing firm New Vista Asset Management, said the REO industry needs to rebrand itself as part of the recovery process, not the profiteers. Targeting owner-occupants and repairs instead of dumping off properties to investors is key.
> 
> "The economy will not recovery until the housing market recovers," Acosta said. "And the housing market won't recover until the REO market recovers."


it the perfect opportunity to begin a process like this. with the interest rates being so low we all can benefit from this. hopfully they will follow through with the process.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> This will be VERY area specific. We have tried carpeting, appliances, pait, ect. ect. and the average days on the market don't change nor does the selling price less repair investment change. Owner occupants out here LIKE to add their own touches. I have seen properties we have done "updates" on and a week after someone buys it the new carpet is ripped out and something different is put in. Now if it's a total dump it might be a different story but the majority of our REO's are pretty new and nice. Ever hear the term "throw good money after bad"?? We just get em cleaned up good, maintain the yard and get em sold in a couple months.......


there is some truth to that but, i have bought and sold many of these REO's and an invester you want the lowest price obviously but as an owner occupant (which we know there are 10 times more out there than investers) its a good deal. They may not up the listing tremendously but they will up it to cover cost. just multiply the extras they put in by how many houses these lenders have out there. We are talking millions of dollars. Hopefully they are trying to boost the economy.


----------



## Guest

JarrattProp said:


> For all you reo contractors:
> 
> Monday, June 13th, 2011, 2:27 pm
> 
> Servicers made a fundamental shift in how they resell previously foreclosed property at the end of 2010.
> 
> More are now willing to go through the extra expense of repairing REO ahead of the sale, according to Kevin Schriver, a Wells Fargo (WFC: 26.90 +2.38%) vendor network manager.
> 
> "One very big thing for us -- and one that is catching on for others -- is repairing properties. As other servicers begin to change their philosophy on this, it will be more important for our agents to understand. I think this is the biggest shift for us in some time, as far as getting everyone on board," Schriver told close to 2,000 attendees at the REO Expo default services conference in Fort Worth, Texas, Monday.
> 
> Schriver said asset managers will begin expecting more from real estate agents who sell these properties. Schriver's team will look for things like new paint jobs, replacing more appliances and keeping up the appearance of the property.
> 
> These repairs, Schriver said, will push the value on the properties in the inventory of foreclosed homes - which totals as much 4.5 million in some estimates - and make them more attractive to owner-occupants.
> 
> Indeed, the median price for a distressed property increased 5% in the fourth quarter, according to Clear Capital.
> 
> "This marks the longest gain in median price for REOs since the market correction began in 2006," Clear Capital said. "This is a positive signal at minimum. It indicates buyers' appetite for higher-end REO, which could lead to an increase in sale volume this season."
> 
> Even the government-sponsored enterprises are making the shift. Patti Donovan, the supplier services manager for Freddie Mac's HomeSteps division said at a later panel Monday that REO repairs will be essential to liquidate this inventory.
> 
> "It's important to maintain the property both inside and outside," Donovan said. "If an REO property has 12-inch high grass, how would you like it if that property was next to you?"
> 
> Gary Acosta, executive chairman of the asset managing firm New Vista Asset Management, said the REO industry needs to rebrand itself as part of the recovery process, not the profiteers. Targeting owner-occupants and repairs instead of dumping off properties to investors is key.
> 
> "The economy will not recovery until the housing market recovers," Acosta said. "And the housing market won't recover until the REO market recovers."


I'll believe it when I see it. Yesterday the news reported another drop in home prices in my area. Awhile back a did a rehab on an REO property, new kitchen, paint the works. I was paid more than they sold the home for. Something got to change.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> This will be VERY area specific. We have tried carpeting, appliances, pait, ect. ect. and the average days on the market don't change nor does the selling price less repair investment change. Owner occupants out here LIKE to add their own touches. I have seen properties we have done "updates" on and a week after someone buys it the new carpet is ripped out and something different is put in. Now if it's a total dump it might be a different story but the majority of our REO's are pretty new and nice. Ever hear the term "throw good money after bad"?? We just get em cleaned up good, maintain the yard and get em sold in a couple months.......


In your and BPWY's neck of the woods, have you ever thought of putting new tires and maybe some really nice rims on these homes:whistling....:laughing:

Just saying.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> In your and BPWY's neck of the woods, have you ever thought of putting new tires and maybe some really nice rims on these homes:whistling....:laughing:
> 
> Just saying.



LOL! I don't do any work for Greentrree.............


----------



## BPWY

Smart axx  :laughing:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Smart axx  :laughing:


I thought that would get ya's laughing.....

Have a great day my friends. I'm going to try and only make it a half day today. Want to spend some time with my beautiful bride.... Been married 14 years today and only seems like yesterday when we said "I Do".

For some reason I think I made out much better in this deal than she ever possibly could


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> I thought that would get ya's laughing.....
> 
> Have a great day my friends. I'm going to try and only make it a half day today. Want to spend some time with my beautiful bride.... Been married 14 years today and only seems like yesterday when we said "I Do".
> 
> For some reason I think I made out much better in this deal than she ever possibly could





7 yrs in less than two weeks for me.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Guest

is there a time frame from placing a tarp on a leaky roof to when permanent repairs should begin? 

I tarped a leaky roof on a house in Dec 2010. Then yesterday the asset manager sent me a notice stating that the tarp has come completely off because it was not tarped correctly. Well, it was tarped correctly...it's been six months. I never received pay for tarping it to begin with and now they say they wont since i had to go back out to the property. For one thing, the tarp did not come completely off the roof, it looked like something had been tearing at one of the corners to make it flap in the wind.


----------



## BPWY

I tarped a roof some time ago and explicitly told the client that it was a very temporary repair as the area received a lot of high winds.
On a regular basis.

The only thing they did was bid to replace. NOTHING more.
It only took a couple months to blow completely off.


----------



## Guest

ransom11 said:


> is there a time frame from placing a tarp on a leaky roof to when permanent repairs should begin?
> 
> I tarped a leaky roof on a house in Dec 2010. Then yesterday the asset manager sent me a notice stating that the tarp has come completely off because it was not tarped correctly. Well, it was tarped correctly...it's been six months. I never received pay for tarping it to begin with and now they say they wont since i had to go back out to the property. For one thing, the tarp did not come completely off the roof, it looked like something had been tearing at one of the corners to make it flap in the wind.


If your photos support what you say. That you tarped it properly. I would ask why this was not brought up by there QC department shortly after the REQUIRED PHOTOS were submitted. 

Don't get a satisfactory answer tell them you demand payment for services rendered. Do this in writing. Get their response. If still not satisfactory, Lien the property and let them know that you are doing so. You see, by leining the property, the owner, which is the lender, will most certainly want the find out what is going on.

Stand your ground, if not this industry will destroy you....

What company is it?

**** This should not be considered legal advice, only my personal opinion as to what I would do in this situation. I'm not a lawyer. Should you need legal counsel seek competent advice from a licensed Lawyer.****


----------



## BPWY

> Do this in writing. Get their response.




The company I've been referring to a couple times in this thread doesn't even have the courtesy and respect for their vendors to address issues that have been expressed in writing.


----------



## Guest

*To dibs16 Re: working for McC****ry*

Just saw your inquiry from a couple days ago......my response: Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## Guest

Sorry, my Title didn't post. It was meant for dibs16 re: working for McC***ry Prop.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> 7 yrs in less than two weeks for me.
> Enjoy your day.


It weren't a shotgun wedding, were it?????

Congrats my friend.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> It weren't a shotgun wedding, were it?????
> 
> Congrats my friend.






No kids, then or now.


----------



## BPWY

Oh and I come armed.


One might want to get the drop on me if a shotgun wedding is in their plans.


----------



## Guest

Anyone work w/ AMS?


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Anyone work w/ AMS?


Yeah, not so fun. Another reason I got away from nationals.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Yeah, not so fun. Another reason I got away from nationals.


ugh, really, why?


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> ugh, really, why?


They have you agree to packages for a set price say $600 (ie initial secure,trash out,winterize and clean ). Then they only have you do one of those items. Then their price for just that item is peanuts, which they don't tell you that . That comes 2 months later. Their trash outs are for up to sixty cyrds for that price. In my area they have their own employees do the best paying jobs and give us the crap.


----------



## Guest

JarrattProp said:


> For all you reo contractors:
> 
> Monday, June 13th, 2011, 2:27 pm
> 
> Servicers made a fundamental shift in how they resell previously foreclosed property at the end of 2010.
> 
> More are now willing to go through the extra expense of repairing REO ahead of the sale, according to Kevin Schriver, a Wells Fargo (WFC: 26.90 +2.38%) vendor network manager.
> 
> "One very big thing for us -- and one that is catching on for others -- is repairing properties. As other servicers begin to change their philosophy on this, it will be more important for our agents to understand. I think this is the biggest shift for us in some time, as far as getting everyone on board," Schriver told close to 2,000 attendees at the REO Expo default services conference in Fort Worth, Texas, Monday.
> 
> Schriver said asset managers will begin expecting more from real estate agents who sell these properties. Schriver's team will look for things like new paint jobs, replacing more appliances and keeping up the appearance of the property.
> 
> These repairs, Schriver said, will push the value on the properties in the inventory of foreclosed homes - which totals as much 4.5 million in some estimates - and make them more attractive to owner-occupants.
> 
> Indeed, the median price for a distressed property increased 5% in the fourth quarter, according to Clear Capital.
> 
> "This marks the longest gain in median price for REOs since the market correction began in 2006," Clear Capital said. "This is a positive signal at minimum. It indicates buyers' appetite for higher-end REO, which could lead to an increase in sale volume this season."
> 
> Even the government-sponsored enterprises are making the shift. Patti Donovan, the supplier services manager for Freddie Mac's HomeSteps division said at a later panel Monday that REO repairs will be essential to liquidate this inventory.
> 
> "It's important to maintain the property both inside and outside," Donovan said. "If an REO property has 12-inch high grass, how would you like it if that property was next to you?"
> 
> Gary Acosta, executive chairman of the asset managing firm New Vista Asset Management, said the REO industry needs to rebrand itself as part of the recovery process, not the profiteers. Targeting owner-occupants and repairs instead of dumping off properties to investors is key.
> 
> "The economy will not recovery until the housing market recovers," Acosta said. "And the housing market won't recover until the REO market recovers."


Repairing properties--intrusting. our rehab work is good and keeps use busy but there is a catch. invoices 65- 120 days on payment plus. We have a huge rehab that wont start till someone signs a letter intent of WHO will pay in 30 days.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> They have you agree to packages for a set price say $600 (ie initial secure,trash out,winterize and clean ). Then they only have you do one of those items. Then their price for just that item is peanuts, which they don't tell you that . That comes 2 months later. Their trash outs are for up to sixty cyrds for that price. In my area they have their own employees do the best paying jobs and give us the crap.


I got my first job w/ them today and it was the initial secure, t.o, lawn and maid service for roughly the $600 you said. 

The yrd was maybe 4" tall, there was about 2 cuyds in and out, changed three sets of locks and cleaned a house that just needed a once over. Quick money. 

I think their max cuyds is 40 now and it only pays $250, so that would be the killer when you find something w/ bulk cuyds, but I just figured I'd bid it or reject it.


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> I got my first job w/ them today and it was the initial secure, t.o, lawn and maid service for roughly the $600 you said.
> 
> The yrd was maybe 4" tall, there was about 2 cuyds in and out, changed three sets of locks and cleaned a house that just needed a once over. Quick money.
> 
> I think their max cuyds is 40 now and it only pays $250, so that would be the killer when you find something w/ bulk cuyds, but I just figured I'd bid it or reject it.


If you get the whole package its not bad. But they were slow to pay.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've been hearing really bad things about AMS lately about them getting into vendors for thousands of dollars.

Whether rumor or fact, I don't have the personal experience with them to confirm or deny so please do an online search for complaints about AMS before you get too much further.

Any vendor new to the business or has not heard anything positive about a company should always do their research on them first.

There are far too many vendors being burned these days, newbies and old hands alike.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Yeah, i'll look into them more. It seems like there'e more schiesters out there then good honest people anymore. Amazing. What happened to the good old hand shake will do ya? Nice world we're living in.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> If you get the whole package its not bad. *But they were slow to pay.*


Aren't they all?


----------



## Guest

It sucks when you read rip-off report on any company there is always complaints about all of them. It sure makes it tough to digest which is good and which is bad. Are the hacks just mad because they couldn't get away w/ their normal hack moves or...


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Yeah, i'll look into them more. It seems like there'e more schiesters out there then good honest people anymore. Amazing. What happened to the good old hand shake will do ya? Nice world we're living in.


It seems those days are gone. I see alot of crappy work done by so called professionals in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Guest

JarrattProp said:


> It seems those days are gone. I see alot of crappy work done by so called professionals in my neck of the woods.


Oh yeah, the knoblocks were 44535 on the property I went to today and I was to change them. LPS had already been there so they were obviously changed by one of their contractors. The screws were so freaking stripped it was ridiculous. A couple of them were round instead of phillips. I was pissed. Luckily he couldn't finish screwing it in it was so stripped and left it hanging out a 1/4", just enough I could grabn it with some needle nosed pliers and twist it loose. Thought I was gonna have to get out the sawzall. And there was a handful of screws that weren't quite that bad, but they were a little bit of a chore to get out. 

If you can't even screw in a screw w/o f-ing it up like no other, you should probably be working it at McDonalds.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> 7 yrs in less than two weeks for me.
> Enjoy your day.



I got 10 on ya! Seems like forever ago!!


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Oh yeah, the knoblocks were 44535 on the property I went to today and I was to change them. LPS had already been there so they were obviously changed by one of their contractors. The screws were so freaking stripped it was ridiculous. A couple of them were round instead of phillips. I was pissed. Luckily he couldn't finish screwing it in it was so stripped and left it hanging out a 1/4", just enough I could grabn it with some needle nosed pliers and twist it loose. Thought I was gonna have to get out the sawzall. And there was a handful of screws that weren't quite that bad, but they were a little bit of a chore to get out.
> 
> If you can't even screw in a screw w/o f-ing it up like no other, you should probably be working it at McDonalds.



Must have been a HUD? No lock changes on Fannies..........


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Oh yeah, the knoblocks were 44535 on the property I went to today and I was to change them. LPS had already been there so they were obviously changed by one of their contractors. The screws were so freaking stripped it was ridiculous. A couple of them were round instead of phillips. I was pissed. Luckily he couldn't finish screwing it in it was so stripped and left it hanging out a 1/4", just enough I could grabn it with some needle nosed pliers and twist it loose. Thought I was gonna have to get out the sawzall. And there was a handful of screws that weren't quite that bad, but they were a little bit of a chore to get out.
> 
> If you can't even screw in a screw w/o f-ing it up like no other, you should probably be working it at McDonalds.


I was at an AMS property awhile back , to do a winter and clean. They didn't give me the HPIR on this one, anyway half way thru another guy shows up in this little hatchback car with a generator in back. He said that he was doing the Hpir and system check. I was watching him, he went back to the car popped the hatch, started the generator waited 2 mins then shut it off and went it and sign the sheet then left. Did nothing. It takes me an hour to do the check he did in 5 mins. Wink wink.


----------



## Guest

*NE Ok*



STAT Services said:


> jason
> what areas do you cover in NE OK?


I'm not Jason, but we cover several counties in NE OK


----------



## Guest

Nevermind.....reply to old post. :whistling


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Must have been a HUD? No lock changes on Fannies..........


I change locks on fannies all the time . Also use 44535, maybe I did that house. wink wink.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Must have been a HUD? No lock changes on Fannies..........







The locks get changed on the Fannie's all the time.

Maybe it aint you doing them.

After the agent has to get a key from some where to put in the lockboxes.
99.9999% of the time the key code for the house after the owners leave is going to be unknown.


----------



## mtmtnman

What i am getting at is AMS does no lock changes on FNMA's. The broker hires this done........




BPWY said:


> The locks get changed on the Fannie's all the time.
> 
> Maybe it aint you doing them.
> 
> After the agent has to get a key from some where to put in the lockboxes.
> 99.9999% of the time the key code for the house after the owners leave is going to be unknown.


----------



## mtmtnman

How are you doing the HPIR's without power?? Don't tell me your hooking up a generator to a stove or dryer outlet................




mbobbish734 said:


> I was at an AMS property awhile back , to do a winter and clean. They didn't give me the HPIR on this one, anyway half way thru another guy shows up in this little hatchback car with a generator in back. He said that he was doing the Hpir and system check. I was watching him, he went back to the car popped the hatch, started the generator waited 2 mins then shut it off and went it and sign the sheet then left. Did nothing. It takes me an hour to do the check he did in 5 mins. Wink wink.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> How are you doing the HPIR's without power?? Don't tell me your hooking up a generator to a stove or dryer outlet................


No I would take a huge generator, isolate then power the whole house.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> No I would take a huge generator, isolate then power the whole house.


But that's another reason not to work for AMS. I hate doing that. But that's what they want you to do. They want all the liability on YOU.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> But that's another reason not to work for AMS. I hate doing that. But that's what they want you to do. They want all the liability on YOU.


That is why we resigned when they got a share of the FSM contract in MI. No thanks I got enough liability already.


----------



## thanohano44

I will not do one of those.


----------



## brm1109

*WOW $2.00 I can't wait. lol*

IN NEED OF AN INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE, SELF-MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL TO TAKE PHOTOS OF HOMES.
MOST ORDERS REQUIRE ONE PHOTO OF THE FRONT OF THE HOUSE.
GPS, COMPUTER AND CAMERA PHONE OR DIGITAL CAMERA REQUIRED.
START IMMEDIATELY. 

Location: HUDSON/PASSAIC/BERGEN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $2/ORDER


----------



## BPWY

Thats one way to go broke quick like.


----------



## brm1109

*One thing we will not stand*

Yes I will extend time for payment if it is needed. Even if it means overriding my office manager (the wife). 
If you forgot to mail a payment, just say it and we will wait another couple of days (mistakes happen).
But never, I mean never tell me or her that you mailed something when you didn't. THAT IS A LIE.
A mistake I will forgive, a lie and I will be your worst enemy!!


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> That is why we resigned when they got a share of the FSM contract in MI. No thanks I got enough liability already.


Same here. I did them when I didn't know better, but as safe as possible. I done being someone's goat. No offence to goats. When i started I had lots on experience working on houses, but none doing preservation. They prey upon that with the new vendors. As I got more experience I started to see there b.s. now if I ain't making money its not happening.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> But that's another reason not to work for AMS. I hate doing that. But that's what they want you to do. They want all the liability on YOU.


Is AMS the same as AMS REO?


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> Same here. I did them when I didn't know better, but as safe as possible. I done being someone's goat. No offence to goats. When i started I had lots on experience working on houses, but none doing preservation. They prey upon that with the new vendors. As I got more experience I started to see there b.s. now if I ain't making money its not happening.


We have five years in the biz and when the FSM contract switched over they sent us a video of the right way to do and HPIR electric test. 
They had Joe blow unclip the city meter outside, take off the panel and proceed to hook up with a generator that could barely power a light bulb. 
Can't believe they would want you to break a utility seal that says do not remove. Oh wait yes I can.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> We have five years in the biz and when the FSM contract switched over they sent us a video of the right way to do and HPIR electric test.
> They had Joe blow unclip the city meter outside, take off the panel and proceed to hook up with a generator that could barely power a light bulb.
> Can't believe they would want you to break a utility seal that says do not remove. Oh wait yes I can.


They forgot to show the neighbor kid walking over and sticking his finger in the box...POW. AMS and so many others want that done. I didn't do it like that anyway. Buy still not completely safe. I don't get who's making this crap up. Nice video though, not. I don't see any of this changing any time soon. If there not going to turn the power on to save a home from flooding, there not going to do it to do a proper systems check. They want us to be a maid service, a landscaper,electrician, plumber, mason, handrail mechanic, and home inspector all for the low low price of no profit. No thanks.


----------



## Guest

I keep getting a pop up on this scrip that says this scrip is making my computer run slowly if I stay on it my computer my freeze any one getting it


----------



## BPWY

WOW, this guy is really unhappy.


This is an unsolicited email that I got yesterday. I have no idea who sent it, the email address tells nothing and no signed name. It is copied and pasted in its entirety.


BUT, it does point out some names of companies he feels are not on the up and up. 
And then there is this too, that lends some backing to the email.


And to think that I almost signed up with Center Point. But I had this funny feeling...... I'm learning to listen to my gut more often. 
Wasn't there some one on this forum or maybe it was the yahoo groups that was recruiting for Center Point. The reason I got immediately suspicious was the first given out website address was bogus. It took a little looking but I found the "right" one. I just had a feeling about the whole thing.






> Auto Responder? Really………….I Can do that on 1and1 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc,
> 
> 
> 
> First, I would like to tell you that up until recently, I had always respected you as a man and as a Man of your word. Amazing how things change over a few months. I know the magic jack server wasn’t down when you said you would call later. It was a lie. I have learned that most things that come out of your mouth are lies. I am past the point of wanting to hear from you. I don’t want any emails from you, no phone calls from you and you are not welcome at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you know that you owe EVERYONE money; you have screwed every one of them. I have been able to collect a rough estimate from all of the people that you ran out on and you owe approximately $300k to all of these people. We know that you are bouncing around the world on other people’s money. Who have you NOT screwed? I have a list of unpaid jobs from every person that worked for you; they include jobs from LPS, Keller William, Kendra Todd, 5 Brothers, etc, etc. How do you justify NOT paying all of these people?
> 
> 
> 
> You go someplace and you’re like the plaque. You leave unpaid bills, screw people out of money, leave broken promises, use everyone that you can, suck as much out of them as you can, and then you move on leaving a path of destruction, broken hearts, and broken lives. Why don’t you just Man up and tell everyone that you are NOT going to pay them. You just DON’T have it in you! EVERYTHING that comes out of your and Sheryl’s mouths are lies. I have in my possession, emails to contractors that you said you didn’t own Centerpoint or Capitol REO but were just the face of it and it was the “REAL” owners that weren’t paying contractors…………REALLY Marc…You really except people to believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> This email has been a long time in the coming. I like many of the people that you have screwed over the years, couldn’t believe that you would do that to me. The list would be shorter if we just counted the ones you haven’t screwed YET. Regardless to what you believe to be the case you have even screwed Sheryl; figuratively speaking. All of Centerpoint, All of Capitol REO, and All of anything that needs a name put on it, has Sheryl’s name; not yours! Even the Centerpointfs.com web site, you talk about all the achievements of Marc, the president of Centerpoint. Not Marc Thornton but just Marc, everyone else is named specifically by first and last name. Why would that be? Let’s see what we know…….Well EVERYTHING is in Sheryl’s name for what reason? Is it background checks, child support, warrants, or a mixture of all?
> 
> 
> 
> You sat in my house, ate my food and told me how CPFS/LPS failure was a little bit of everyone’s fault but John and Adam had REALLY done a number and you were going to fire them both, yet a month later you were going to keep them because you NEEDED them. You couldn’t pull off VPR or DW without them. I have never met a more backstabbing, 2 faced person in my life, EVERY word that rolls out of your mouth is a lie. I have witnessed you go off on anyone that owed you money but if you owe anyone money…………….****, Em, are the words that you use.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this email will fall on deaf ears but I’m going to say some things that no one has ever said to Marc Thornton. Forward and Delete emails has always been your way, right?
> 
> 
> 
> There are explanations about why CPFS and LPS are no more. I have your explanation and I have LPS’s and according to LPS it is due to Failing SLA agreements AND CPFS inability to pay contractors for work completed. I do believe that….. My time with you ponied up a $200k loss over the years (all audited, documented, and proven to IRS). There were late orders sure, and penalized orders, and even some orders that weren’t paid to you, but to blatantly refuse to pay people for work that you in fact were paid for? It’s not only un-ethical and illegal it also makes you look like an ass and a POS.
> 
> 
> 
> You sold people on Dwellworks; they believed it would be a great thing. In fact you made people believe that LPS was going to pay you in May and that you would pay them just so they would stick around. May has come and gone and no one got their money. Have you told all these people that you sold Preservtrac and walked away from it all? Have you told all these people that you got $185,000 for the system and that ALL of that $ was yours, even thou you stole money from all those contractors. You have turned lives upside down and never once looked back to see what you have done. I know about class action suits against you and I know that you usually pay off the one that’s making all the noise. Except now there are complaints filed on you, Sheryl, Centerpoint, and Capitol REO with every Attorney General, in every state that you did business in. Maybe you know this, maybe that’s why you bounce from Costa Rico to Europe to Panama, etc. Who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> I was your largest contractor; I was told time and again that you were having Adam review my unpaid list prior to RFP, Never Happened. In fact EVERY unpaid list that I sent to you came back with excuses (like being paid already), when in fact all you ever paid were Grass Cuts and Trip charges. The last quarter of 2010 yielded $42k, did you ever try and pay any of it? Nope!!
> 
> 
> 
> What about the alleged legal action against LPS? It doesn’t exist!
> 
> According to LPS and their legal team they have settled with you, months ago! I suspect that you took that money and bailed.
> 
> 
> 
> You live a flamboyant lifestyle funded by monies that were owed to contractors. I brought to your attention about CPFS funding payroll for all your “CapReo” staff, monies that should have been paid to contractors. You committed fraud, lied, stole, and cheated from most everyone in your life. Rod, your lawyer….doesn’t exist. In fact he is an accountant, an accountant that has refused to do your taxes, an accountant that now knows what you have been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> Levygoldblum.com is your domain (supposedly you attorneys law firm) it doesn’t exist, search on who.is and you can learn all that info. I have seen you manipulate emails, send fake emails, etc. I know that the IRS will have a field day with you or I should say Sheryl. You place blame on me and others about CPFS but wasn’t it the intention all along to move OUT of preservation? Wanted to soak up the dollars in VPR, is what you said!
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing you told me was you would likely use me stateside for VPR since we had a joint checking account, what happened with that? I’m guessing that you got someone else to do it, before that it was going to be You, Sheryl, Me, and Tyra sitting on a beach somewhere doing VPR…………….ALL LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that you didn’t want to promise anything to me but that didn’t stop you from feeding John, Brandon, Adam, Cliff, or Will! In fact I believe that you fed the ENTIRE “Core Group” except me until 1st of May. You found John and Brandon jobs with Dwellworks, Adam bailed and told you he didn’t want to wake up one day without a job. That leaves you and Will!
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that you, Will, Sheryl were doing VPR and then you woke up one day and decided you weren’t doing it anymore, gave it away! There is a great deal of people that you have confided in Marc, and they just share your ideas of anonymity. They listen to you and then inform the rest of us. It’s quite comical, really! I’m sure your new venture is Weed; you were working on growing and dealing it. I know……it was ALL legal is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> You have left me NO way to feed my family, no way to pay bills or even support my family. I have bills and you knew it, you even stated that you would NEVER drag me into something and NOT make certain that I had what I needed to survive but again you lied and had no concerns. I would move and lower some bills if I could simply afford to do it. My kids and wife have been greatly affected by this….how? By having a father and husband that is stressed beyond his ability. I have looked and looked and looked to find a job, ANY job…. but to no avail. It’s hard for a 42 year old to start all over, new career, and job, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged me to Vegas and you cold heartedly SCREWED ME! You left me with NO way to pay my bills, No job, I can’t even find a job in Vegas. I can’t leave, I don’t have the money. I spent it all believing every word that came out of your mouth. Have you ever lost a night’s sleep over your actions? You how many people thought I was stupid to uproot and come to Vegas for you? Didn’t you tell everyone that you paid the rent for my house and ALL expenses for me to relocate to Vegas from TX? ALL LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centerpoint didn’t have contractors (what was it….12), I had the contractors, 42 of them to be exact, that I brought to the table. Effectively quadrupling the size of “Centerpoint” overnight. I did my job as TXPS and CPFS job……. all for one money, the money that I was supposed to be getting for jobs completed as TXPS, never said a word. I just did it! I believed in my future with Marc Thornton, not Centerpoint, not CapitolREO, but Marc Thornton!
> 
> 
> 
> Many of contractors still have NOT been paid and you don’t believe that you owe it to them! **** THEM ALL!!!! Is what you said, I was there, I heard you say it. I know about your belief of the failure of CPFS and my ability to talk to people on the phone……………….ONE TIME, ONE TIME ONLY, did I get angry, no cussing just a simple comment. You bailed on the lead of CPFS because you knew of the storm brewing. That’s why you put me there; you set me up to fail. PERIOD!!!!! You gave EVERYONE at LPS my #, not only my cell phone but home as well. I took all of the calls. You didn’t do that, when CPFS grew, you had Chris, Ginger; etc, etc. you only took important calls, not calls about a lot size at 5 in the morning. You could not have done what you threw on me. The ONLY calls you EVER took were escalated calls, That’s It.
> 
> 
> 
> You did the same thing to me as you did to Pat, you remember him…..Pat..Colorado! One day a part of your life and the next day out of your life forever! GONE!!!!! You owed him money too, didn’t you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken default judgments against me because of your actions! How is this……… well, the money that you owed me for jobs completed was owed to other people, those people and their lawyers don’t accept “I have had to pay monies out of my own pocket” as a defense and neither will the judge. I know as others do that this is “YOUR” defense for NOT paying monies that are owed to people.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard one lie after another from you, you said you Sold IT Company! Never happened, you worked Home depot, Sheryl worked PetCo all AFTER you left IT. YOU JUST LIED!
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog, that was supposed to be here a month; attacked my bird, it cost me $1200 to save the birds life. I didn’t get a single thing from you, other than “SPCA” in a text. No, sorry dude let me pay for the vet bill. Nothing, not one thing! Funny thing is that I would have spent the same $ on Pebbles. Now, I know you…..Screw it, let her die! I’m not spending $1200 on a bird but I will spend it on a surf board, camera lens, plane tickets, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you what I see happening…………IF you manage to read all of this email………. You will decide….Terry Adams…Screw him! I don’t need him in my life! As of the composing of this email I wasn’t really a part of your life anyway, now was I. I know you will take great offense to this email and no doubt you will find fault with it and believe that it’s all fabricated. The truth is that I asked for the opinion of some of the people that have been most affected by your actions. People from the past and people you currently talk with; and the general consensus is that all of these people have seen you screw a lot of others and most have had it happen to them or expect that it will happen to them. That Marc……….is Screwed up!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself one question……if you had NO money, who are the people you could count on? I know the answer to that question…IF it was asked a year ago, Today!!! I’m not too sure, maybe you are.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get what’s coming to you Marc; I will make sure of it. The sad part is that it’s going to come down on Sheryl, all because you are a coward of a man that not only bails on his “Friends” but his child as well. A deadbeat father is a worthless piece of ****, I had one so it kind of hits home for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s call a spade a spade! You are the biggest piece of **** that there is, you are the mere shadow of a man. You have absolutely screwed over everyone that you have come in contact with (or you will before it’s all done). You made……… what was it you said, over 20 million in your time with LPS and another $185k on Preservtrac being sold and you not only screwed people out of their money but your own child as well. You’re a snake in the grass Marc; you’ve heard that before haven’t you?
> 
> 
> 
> You have screwed people out of money time and time again and somehow you always come out smelling like a rose. It will catch up with you and you will be so deep in the crap that you will drown in it. If Sheryl was smart; she would bail on you before you make it worse for her than its already going to be. What’s sad is that the damage is done dude. You have caused probably more damage to her than you have anyone and when the time comes you’re going to bail on her too and leave her holding this bag of crap that YOU created.
> 
> 
> 
> You know some pretty influential people, that’s no doubt. The problem is that they don’t really know the things that you have done or who you really are……….but they will soon enough! I know you will try and explain it all away as some disgruntled employee or contractor and that’s fine. People will make up their own minds. You are not Marc Thornton, the self-made man! No, you are the Marc Thornton that lives the life of a Playboy; on other people’s money.
> 
> 
> 
> The sad fact is Marc, you and Sheryl owe EVERYONE money. Your sole intent is to screw all of them out of the money that they worked for……..WHY? You have to finance your lifestyle!!!! This is not the rambling of a single disgruntled employee!!!! This is the anger from Myself, My family, and EVERY person that has called ME; to help them get the money that you owe them. You and Sheryl are by no means innocent in ANY way! You know what you have done to people. YOU GOT YOUR MONEY, but no one got theirs from you, essentially you took it and ran. You have any idea how many times that question was asked of me? Terry, Is Marc going to take all of our money and run, being that he’s moved out of the country? As we know now, it turns out that I lied to all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You have talked about all the Rats in the Preservation industry, Rob Stevens, Tyler McGuire, Cynthia Sullivan, Tucker Harris, and many more……..Remember calling ALL of them a piece of ****? The ones that take the contractors money and don’t pay the guy for the work he did. Didn’t you pride yourself on always paying your people and if nothing else you could be regarded as a better person for it? Didn’t you say you could sleep at night knowing that you took care of the people that worked hard for you?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that you are bouncing around the country on money that doesn’t belong to you. It’s called the commingling and embezzlement of funds, not to mention theft of services.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I have learned a great deal about the kind of people you & Sheryl are, it is unfortunate that you turned her into that kind of person but at this point; she’s as guilty as you!
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out that you are a Liar, Cheat, and a thief. You Commit Fraud daily, embezzlement, and you are a deadbeat father. You are a heartless, spineless man! The beautiful thing about this is that it Will catch up with you. People will learn who you REALLY are and they will re-evaluate the friend and business partner that they THINK they have found in you.
> 
> 
> 
> Run Forest, Run……………………..


----------



## BPWY

I think some one has hacked Center Point's home page. lol


http://centerpointfs.com/index.html


----------



## Guest

bpwy said:


> wow, this guy is really unhappy.
> 
> This is an unsolicited email that i got yesterday. I have no idea who sent it, the email address tells nothing and no signed name. It is copied and pasted in its entirety.
> 
> But, it does point out some names of companies he feels are not on the up and up.
> and then there is this too, that lends some backing to the email.
> 
> And to think that i almost signed up with center point. But i had this funny feeling...... I'm learning to listen to my gut more often.
> Wasn't there some one on this forum or maybe it was the yahoo groups that was recruiting for center point. The reason i got immediately suspicious was the first given out website address was bogus. It took a little looking but i found the "right" one. I just had a feeling about the whole thing.


wow


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I received the same e-mail. Here are a couple other complaints:

http://www.scaminformer.com/scam-re...ol-reo-centerpoint-field-services-c19463.html

http://www.scaminformer.com/scam-re...-work-owes-me-over-6000-las-vegas-c34100.html

http://www.ripoffreport.com/property-management/capitol-reo/capitol-reo-center-point-cent-f859a.htm

Thankfully, I haven't done any business with these people. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

They owe my buddy about $45k.


----------



## Guest

*Date/Time Stamp?*

Hey everyone, 
I have a question that may sound silly but nevertheless here it goes...

I use FastStone to resize and put the date/time stamp on our pictures. Of course the date/time is generated from the camera in the image file but on some of our cameras it doesn't actually show on the photo after its dowloaded to the computer. My question is does using faststone make the date/timestamp computer generated? 

I ask because a was called by QC with AMS yesterday and told it had to be camera generated and not computer generated. Anyone know how you could tell the difference? 

Thanks in advance for your help. :clap:


----------



## thanohano44

Right click on your photos. Go to properties and it is there.


----------



## thanohano44

Happy Fathers day to all of hard working (not hardly working) Fathers out there!! Get some rest and have a great weekend. Las Vegas, here I come!!


----------



## Guest

kileconstructio said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a question that may sound silly but nevertheless here it goes...
> 
> I use FastStone to resize and put the date/time stamp on our pictures. Of course the date/time is generated from the camera in the image file but on some of our cameras it doesn't actually show on the photo after its dowloaded to the computer. My question is does using faststone make the date/timestamp computer generated?
> 
> I ask because a was called by QC with AMS yesterday and told it had to be camera generated and not computer generated. Anyone know how you could tell the difference?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. :clap:


I don't think you can tell the difference . Especially them, their not the smartest bunch.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

ATTENTION ARIZONA VENDORS:

This article appeared on www.azcentral.com this morning:
_*

A Tucson mayoral candidate from a fringe political party has seized dozens of foreclosed homes in metro Phoenix, changing the locks, kicking out real-estate agents and posting "Do Not Trespass" signs.

Marshall Home, who claims many foreclosures are illegal, has filed documents in the past two weeks with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office showing he has supposedly taken ownership of at least 21 homes belonging to government-owned mortgage giant Fannie Mae. But none of the documents shows any money has changed hands, and Fannie Mae says it has not sold the houses.

Real-estate agents and experts say Home's documents, a type of real-estate form called a special-warranty deed, aren't valid.

"Fannie Mae has not authorized the transfer of the properties in question to the organization," spokesman Andrew Wilson said. "We will pursue appropriate legal action and involve law enforcement as necessary."

But for now, Home's Independent Rights Political Party Trust is claiming to own the houses. Several of the homes have people living in them.

"Lenders are gangsters, and they can't prove they own these homes. So they have no right to foreclose," said the 80-year-old self-professed billionaire from his real-estate and political office in Tucson on Tuesday. "I plan to continue to take homes from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. I would buy them, but those groups can't produce the notes showing they are the rightful owners to sell or foreclose on them."

He said he plans to continue to seize houses from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac even if he's not elected. The chances are slim he will become Tucson's next mayor.

He has filed several lawsuits against what he considers unlawful foreclosures in Arizona.

Registered as a Democrat, Home is a controversial mayoral candidate. His opponents are trying to have him expelled from the race because he has a criminal record, and some say he is not fit to serve as mayor.

Tom Ruff, real-estate analyst with data firm Information Market, examined the 21 special-warranty deeds Home's group filed in Maricopa County.

"He knows how to file a real-estate document that looks legitimate," Ruff said, "even if it may not be."

House seized
Last week, Phoenix HomeSmart real-estate agents Brett Barry and Roland Cleveland got a call from their brokerage telling them Independent Rights Political Party Trust had sent a letter saying it "acquired all rights" to the house at 6032 E. Skinner Drive in Cave Creek. The agents were hired by Fannie Mae to maintain and market the property and had heard nothing about a sale of the home.

The notice told the real-estate agents they had 72 hours to remove their signs and lockboxes, so they rushed to the house wondering what was happening and why hadn't they been informed. But they were too late. Home's group had taken their lockboxes, installed new locks and posted signs saying the house was under video surveillance and any trespassers would be "dealt with to the fullest extent of the law."

A special-warranty deed, stamped by the Maricopa County Recorder's Office, also was posted on the window of the home. The deed said the Federal National Mortgage Association, Fannie Mae, had conveyed the property to the Independent Rights Party. It was signed by Home and his notary, but there were no signatures from Fannie Mae on it.

Cleveland immediately sensed something was wrong.

"We called the people who hired us and work with Fannie Mae, and they didn't know anything about a sale," he said. "It appeared right away the document was fraudulent."

On orders from Fannie Mae, Cleveland broke the new locks, tore down the trespass warning and other fliers and put new locks on the home. He now watches the house closely every day.

"It's crazy," he said. "How does someone just declare they own a home without paying for it or obtaining a clear title?"

A warranty deed is a document filed for almost all home sales conveying a property from the seller to the buyer. But a special-warranty deed is only used in unusual circumstances. In a typical transaction, a title agent makes sure the property has no liens or ownership issues and all the paperwork is correct before both the buyer and seller sign the documents, which are then filed with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office.

All types of documents can be filed with the Recorder's Office as long as they are notarized. Not all documents are scrutinized before the county agency accepts them because that's not its job. But Home said Maricopa County Recorder Helen Purcell did reject some of his filings, though he would not say why.

More seizures
Home said his group also has claimed control over foreclosure houses in Tucson and other parts of the country, including Florida and Las Vegas.

Besides his political party, Home runs a company called Stop Foreclosure Underwriters. Home said he receives requests from homeowners for help taking back their homes and files the paperwork in response. He and his employees or members of his party post the signs and handle the paperwork to take control of a government-owned home.

Home said he took control of a 145-unit condominium project for a man in Florida.

"We've seized hundreds of homes from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac," Home said. "Those groups have no legal right to them."

Home said he likes to have someone living in a home his group seizes because that makes it more difficult for the federal agencies to reclaim the houses and evict tenants.

The Cave Creek house Cleveland and Barry are in charge of is empty, but the agents are checking it regularly for unwanted tenants.

The houses that Independent Rights is claiming ownership to in metro Phoenix span from Scottsdale to Peoria.

Besides suing Home, Fannie Mae must contact local law enforcement and prosecutors to stop him from taking over its foreclosure homes.

Angst at lenders
Home is tapping into a growing sentiment among homeowners angry with lenders who won't work with them on loan modifications. Instead, the homeowners are often dismayed to see the lender foreclose, then resell the house for a bargain price, sometimes a price the original owner could have paid. Some of Home's critics call him an anarchist. He has said the government doesn't have the right to require licenses of any kind, whether business, marriage or driving. Home himself said he drives but doesn't have a license.

Home said he is running for mayor in part to try to stop fraudulent foreclosures, but he could be kicked out of the Tucson election this week because he hasn't lived in the city for the requisite three years and has a criminal record for assaulting a federal court officer.

He said that won't stop him from taking back foreclosure homes from Fannie Mae and fellow mortgage backer Freddie Mac.

"I haven't been contacted by either entity nor has either one done anything to stop me," Home said. "I look forward to a call from one of them so I can explain why I am legally in the right to take over taxpayer-owned homes."*_

I believe I have one of these properties right now and I just forwarded the article to the client. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> ATTENTION ARIZONA VENDORS:
> 
> This article appeared on www.azcentral.com this morning:
> 
> 
> A Tucson mayoral candidate from a fringe political party has seized dozens of foreclosed homes in metro Phoenix, changing the locks, kicking out real-estate agents and posting "Do Not Trespass" signs.
> 
> Marshall Home, who claims many foreclosures are illegal, has filed documents in the past two weeks with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office showing he has supposedly taken ownership of at least 21 homes belonging to government-owned mortgage giant Fannie Mae. But none of the documents shows any money has changed hands, and Fannie Mae says it has not sold the houses.
> 
> Real-estate agents and experts say Home's documents, a type of real-estate form called a special-warranty deed, aren't valid.
> 
> "Fannie Mae has not authorized the transfer of the properties in question to the organization," spokesman Andrew Wilson said. "We will pursue appropriate legal action and involve law enforcement as necessary."
> 
> But for now, Home's Independent Rights Political Party Trust is claiming to own the houses. Several of the homes have people living in them.
> 
> "Lenders are gangsters, and they can't prove they own these homes. So they have no right to foreclose," said the 80-year-old self-professed billionaire from his real-estate and political office in Tucson on Tuesday. "I plan to continue to take homes from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. I would buy them, but those groups can't produce the notes showing they are the rightful owners to sell or foreclose on them."
> 
> He said he plans to continue to seize houses from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac even if he's not elected. The chances are slim he will become Tucson's next mayor.
> 
> He has filed several lawsuits against what he considers unlawful foreclosures in Arizona.
> 
> Registered as a Democrat, Home is a controversial mayoral candidate. His opponents are trying to have him expelled from the race because he has a criminal record, and some say he is not fit to serve as mayor.
> 
> Tom Ruff, real-estate analyst with data firm Information Market, examined the 21 special-warranty deeds Home's group filed in Maricopa County.
> 
> "He knows how to file a real-estate document that looks legitimate," Ruff said, "even if it may not be."
> 
> House seized
> Last week, Phoenix HomeSmart real-estate agents Brett Barry and Roland Cleveland got a call from their brokerage telling them Independent Rights Political Party Trust had sent a letter saying it "acquired all rights" to the house at 6032 E. Skinner Drive in Cave Creek. The agents were hired by Fannie Mae to maintain and market the property and had heard nothing about a sale of the home.
> 
> The notice told the real-estate agents they had 72 hours to remove their signs and lockboxes, so they rushed to the house wondering what was happening and why hadn't they been informed. But they were too late. Home's group had taken their lockboxes, installed new locks and posted signs saying the house was under video surveillance and any trespassers would be "dealt with to the fullest extent of the law."
> 
> A special-warranty deed, stamped by the Maricopa County Recorder's Office, also was posted on the window of the home. The deed said the Federal National Mortgage Association, Fannie Mae, had conveyed the property to the Independent Rights Party. It was signed by Home and his notary, but there were no signatures from Fannie Mae on it.
> 
> Cleveland immediately sensed something was wrong.
> 
> "We called the people who hired us and work with Fannie Mae, and they didn't know anything about a sale," he said. "It appeared right away the document was fraudulent."
> 
> On orders from Fannie Mae, Cleveland broke the new locks, tore down the trespass warning and other fliers and put new locks on the home. He now watches the house closely every day.
> 
> "It's crazy," he said. "How does someone just declare they own a home without paying for it or obtaining a clear title?"
> 
> A warranty deed is a document filed for almost all home sales conveying a property from the seller to the buyer. But a special-warranty deed is only used in unusual circumstances. In a typical transaction, a title agent makes sure the property has no liens or ownership issues and all the paperwork is correct before both the buyer and seller sign the documents, which are then filed with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office.
> 
> All types of documents can be filed with the Recorder's Office as long as they are notarized. Not all documents are scrutinized before the county agency accepts them because that's not its job. But Home said Maricopa County Recorder Helen Purcell did reject some of his filings, though he would not say why.
> 
> More seizures
> Home said his group also has claimed control over foreclosure houses in Tucson and other parts of the country, including Florida and Las Vegas.
> 
> Besides his political party, Home runs a company called Stop Foreclosure Underwriters. Home said he receives requests from homeowners for help taking back their homes and files the paperwork in response. He and his employees or members of his party post the signs and handle the paperwork to take control of a government-owned home.
> 
> Home said he took control of a 145-unit condominium project for a man in Florida.
> 
> "We've seized hundreds of homes from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac," Home said. "Those groups have no legal right to them."
> 
> Home said he likes to have someone living in a home his group seizes because that makes it more difficult for the federal agencies to reclaim the houses and evict tenants.
> 
> The Cave Creek house Cleveland and Barry are in charge of is empty, but the agents are checking it regularly for unwanted tenants.
> 
> The houses that Independent Rights is claiming ownership to in metro Phoenix span from Scottsdale to Peoria.
> 
> Besides suing Home, Fannie Mae must contact local law enforcement and prosecutors to stop him from taking over its foreclosure homes.
> 
> Angst at lenders
> Home is tapping into a growing sentiment among homeowners angry with lenders who won't work with them on loan modifications. Instead, the homeowners are often dismayed to see the lender foreclose, then resell the house for a bargain price, sometimes a price the original owner could have paid. Some of Home's critics call him an anarchist. He has said the government doesn't have the right to require licenses of any kind, whether business, marriage or driving. Home himself said he drives but doesn't have a license.
> 
> Home said he is running for mayor in part to try to stop fraudulent foreclosures, but he could be kicked out of the Tucson election this week because he hasn't lived in the city for the requisite three years and has a criminal record for assaulting a federal court officer.
> 
> He said that won't stop him from taking back foreclosure homes from Fannie Mae and fellow mortgage backer Freddie Mac.
> 
> "I haven't been contacted by either entity nor has either one done anything to stop me," Home said. "I look forward to a call from one of them so I can explain why I am legally in the right to take over taxpayer-owned homes."
> 
> I believe I have one of these properties right now and I just forwarded the article to the client.
> 
> Linda


He did this to 3 properties I just rekeyed in Sahuarita. Or so said the agent. I'll be heading back down there Tuesday. Apparently, he is also letting homeless people stay there. Basically allowing them to squat there.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> ATTENTION ARIZONA VENDORS:
> 
> This article appeared on www.azcentral.com this morning:
> 
> 
> A Tucson mayoral candidate from a fringe political party has seized dozens of foreclosed homes in metro Phoenix, changing the locks, kicking out real-estate agents and posting "Do Not Trespass" signs.
> 
> Marshall Home, who claims many foreclosures are illegal, has filed documents in the past two weeks with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office showing he has supposedly taken ownership of at least 21 homes belonging to government-owned mortgage giant Fannie Mae. But none of the documents shows any money has changed hands, and Fannie Mae says it has not sold the houses.
> 
> Real-estate agents and experts say Home's documents, a type of real-estate form called a special-warranty deed, aren't valid.
> 
> "Fannie Mae has not authorized the transfer of the properties in question to the organization," spokesman Andrew Wilson said. "We will pursue appropriate legal action and involve law enforcement as necessary."
> 
> But for now, Home's Independent Rights Political Party Trust is claiming to own the houses. Several of the homes have people living in them.
> 
> "Lenders are gangsters, and they can't prove they own these homes. So they have no right to foreclose," said the 80-year-old self-professed billionaire from his real-estate and political office in Tucson on Tuesday. "I plan to continue to take homes from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. I would buy them, but those groups can't produce the notes showing they are the rightful owners to sell or foreclose on them."
> 
> He said he plans to continue to seize houses from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac even if he's not elected. The chances are slim he will become Tucson's next mayor.
> 
> He has filed several lawsuits against what he considers unlawful foreclosures in Arizona.
> 
> Registered as a Democrat, Home is a controversial mayoral candidate. His opponents are trying to have him expelled from the race because he has a criminal record, and some say he is not fit to serve as mayor.
> 
> Tom Ruff, real-estate analyst with data firm Information Market, examined the 21 special-warranty deeds Home's group filed in Maricopa County.
> 
> "He knows how to file a real-estate document that looks legitimate," Ruff said, "even if it may not be."
> 
> House seized
> Last week, Phoenix HomeSmart real-estate agents Brett Barry and Roland Cleveland got a call from their brokerage telling them Independent Rights Political Party Trust had sent a letter saying it "acquired all rights" to the house at 6032 E. Skinner Drive in Cave Creek. The agents were hired by Fannie Mae to maintain and market the property and had heard nothing about a sale of the home.
> 
> The notice told the real-estate agents they had 72 hours to remove their signs and lockboxes, so they rushed to the house wondering what was happening and why hadn't they been informed. But they were too late. Home's group had taken their lockboxes, installed new locks and posted signs saying the house was under video surveillance and any trespassers would be "dealt with to the fullest extent of the law."
> 
> A special-warranty deed, stamped by the Maricopa County Recorder's Office, also was posted on the window of the home. The deed said the Federal National Mortgage Association, Fannie Mae, had conveyed the property to the Independent Rights Party. It was signed by Home and his notary, but there were no signatures from Fannie Mae on it.
> 
> Cleveland immediately sensed something was wrong.
> 
> "We called the people who hired us and work with Fannie Mae, and they didn't know anything about a sale," he said. "It appeared right away the document was fraudulent."
> 
> On orders from Fannie Mae, Cleveland broke the new locks, tore down the trespass warning and other fliers and put new locks on the home. He now watches the house closely every day.
> 
> "It's crazy," he said. "How does someone just declare they own a home without paying for it or obtaining a clear title?"
> 
> A warranty deed is a document filed for almost all home sales conveying a property from the seller to the buyer. But a special-warranty deed is only used in unusual circumstances. In a typical transaction, a title agent makes sure the property has no liens or ownership issues and all the paperwork is correct before both the buyer and seller sign the documents, which are then filed with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office.
> 
> All types of documents can be filed with the Recorder's Office as long as they are notarized. Not all documents are scrutinized before the county agency accepts them because that's not its job. But Home said Maricopa County Recorder Helen Purcell did reject some of his filings, though he would not say why.
> 
> More seizures
> Home said his group also has claimed control over foreclosure houses in Tucson and other parts of the country, including Florida and Las Vegas.
> 
> Besides his political party, Home runs a company called Stop Foreclosure Underwriters. Home said he receives requests from homeowners for help taking back their homes and files the paperwork in response. He and his employees or members of his party post the signs and handle the paperwork to take control of a government-owned home.
> 
> Home said he took control of a 145-unit condominium project for a man in Florida.
> 
> "We've seized hundreds of homes from Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac," Home said. "Those groups have no legal right to them."
> 
> Home said he likes to have someone living in a home his group seizes because that makes it more difficult for the federal agencies to reclaim the houses and evict tenants.
> 
> The Cave Creek house Cleveland and Barry are in charge of is empty, but the agents are checking it regularly for unwanted tenants.
> 
> The houses that Independent Rights is claiming ownership to in metro Phoenix span from Scottsdale to Peoria.
> 
> Besides suing Home, Fannie Mae must contact local law enforcement and prosecutors to stop him from taking over its foreclosure homes.
> 
> Angst at lenders
> Home is tapping into a growing sentiment among homeowners angry with lenders who won't work with them on loan modifications. Instead, the homeowners are often dismayed to see the lender foreclose, then resell the house for a bargain price, sometimes a price the original owner could have paid. Some of Home's critics call him an anarchist. He has said the government doesn't have the right to require licenses of any kind, whether business, marriage or driving. Home himself said he drives but doesn't have a license.
> 
> Home said he is running for mayor in part to try to stop fraudulent foreclosures, but he could be kicked out of the Tucson election this week because he hasn't lived in the city for the requisite three years and has a criminal record for assaulting a federal court officer.
> 
> He said that won't stop him from taking back foreclosure homes from Fannie Mae and fellow mortgage backer Freddie Mac.
> 
> "I haven't been contacted by either entity nor has either one done anything to stop me," Home said. "I look forward to a call from one of them so I can explain why I am legally in the right to take over taxpayer-owned homes."
> 
> I believe I have one of these properties right now and I just forwarded the article to the client.
> 
> Linda


Femocracks always want something for nothing


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Sounds like the vigilante groups that did the exact same thing in California and Florida just a couple years ago.

But a mayoral candidate? For Pete's sake! I certainly wouldn't vote for him. He thinks he's above the law, obviously, which could be devastating for everyone, since it means he thinks he can do anything he wants anytime he wants.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Right click on your photos. Go to properties and it is there.









I am smarter than the QC folks and have the "remove exif data" button clicked on the fast stone settings. :thumbup::laughing:

Right clicking for properties does them 0.0 good.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> ATTENTION ARIZONA VENDORS:
> 
> This article appeared on www.azcentral.com this morning:
> _*
> 
> A Tucson mayoral candidate from a fringe political party has seized dozens of foreclosed homes in metro Phoenix, changing the locks, kicking out real-estate agents and posting "Do Not Trespass" signs.
> 
> Marshall Home, who claims many foreclosures are illegal, has filed documents in the past two weeks with the Maricopa County Recorder's Office showing he has supposedly taken ownership of at least 21 homes belonging to government-owned mortgage giant Fannie Mae. But none of the documents shows any money has changed hands, and Fannie Mae says it has not sold the houses.
> *_
> 
> I believe I have one of these properties right now and I just forwarded the article to the client.
> 
> Linda










Any body wanna take bets on who is going to go to jail? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

So my new business plan is to become a hitman and go after the guys not paying the contractors. I'm sure I could get a good chunk of change out of the contractors.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> So my new business plan is to become a hitman and go after the guys not paying the contractors. I'm sure I could get a good chunk of change out of the contractors.


You're hired!!!


----------



## BPWY

I know a guy that says he knows 2 guys that will break legs just because they enjoy seeing some one else in pain.

I bet they'd be able to extract a lot of the contractor's money.


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> So my new business plan is to become a hitman and go after the guys not paying the contractors. I'm sure I could get a good chunk of change out of the contractors.


I used to work for a Luciano in the Chicago area. Had some scary guys show up at the shop a few times............


----------



## Guest

Although I'd heard about it,last week I saw my first upper decker( I hope the last) the rooster tail gave it away. Some people just aint right.


----------



## brm1109

*Contracts work both ways.*

Original post:Yes I will extend time for payment if it is needed. Even if it means overriding my office manager (the wife).
If you forgot to mail a payment, just say it and we will wait another couple of days (mistakes happen).
But never, I mean never tell me or her that you mailed something when you didn't. THAT IS A LIE.
A mistake I will forgive, a lie and I will be your worst enemy!!

So my office mgr. contacted a company that has outstanding invoices for over 60 days and told them that the payment they supposedly mailed 5 days earlier was not received and that we were going to put a stop work order on all projects including 2 where we pulled the permits. They said to her that they would overnight the payment and she said that would be best (this was on Wed.) I know for a fact since I was in the room. Well needless to say by Friday with no payment so I told them that I wanted all of the outstanding invoices paid.
They actually turned around and wrote that "the agreement states payment after 30 days". 
Well this was my response " Yes the agreement states 30 days but since we now have invoices that are 60 and 50 days old you have breeched the agreement and so ALL invoices are due and payable and I am placing liens on all properties until the payments are received.
Now don't get me wrong, I try my hardest not to lien or argue with my clients. But why work if your not getting paid and don't tell me I have to abide by a contract but not you.
The moral of the story is, if they tried to work with me then I would do the same but since they lied I will do what I have to.


----------



## Guest

Got first Altisource occ insp...completed and turned in. Now get order for same property to do signage and winterization. Not sure what signage I am putting up? Don't see it in any docs from altisource and nowhere to download on site.....anyone have a copy or tell me where i should be looking for it?


----------



## BPWY

Its the for sale signs.

The brown truck will bring them to your front door.


----------



## Guest

ahh...but work order is due today and I have not received one. Guess I need to make a phone call.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> ahh...but work order is due today and I have not received one. Guess I need to make a phone call.






Sounds about right.


----------



## Guest

apparently I should have received wint stickers too....


----------



## BPWY

Thats a new one for me.

I use my own.

What did they say about them?


----------



## Guest

Any one work with Border preservation solutions out of Texas?


----------



## HollandPPC

barefootlc said:


> apparently I should have received wint stickers too....


I just use a generic sticker I print out myself and never have had a complaint. As long as I use thick blue painters tape on everything all is well in the world.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> Any one work with Border preservation solutions out of Texas?


I know someone who did. Bad things were said about them.


----------



## Guest

I was told to wait on their stickers...just to go ahead with isb for now and do wint when stickers arrive.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> I was told to wait on their stickers...just to go ahead with isb for now and do wint when stickers arrive.







That is a new one on me.


I've never heard of them using their own stickers.








You wanna know how messed up they are........... 2 weeks ago they had a sheriff's eviction. And haven't bothered to change the locks since.

The law firm has been begging me to go change the locks but I won't do it until I get a work order. I keep telling them that without a w/o I won't get paid. And thats not going to happen.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> That is a new one on me. I've never heard of them using their own stickers.


Neither have I. We use our own.



BPWY said:


> You wanna know how messed up they are........... 2 weeks ago they had a sheriff's eviction. And haven't bothered to change the locks since.
> 
> The law firm has been begging me to go change the locks but I won't do it until I get a work order. I keep telling them that without a w/o I won't get paid. And thats not going to happen.


We maintain a property in Tucson that is constantly being vandalised. I can't tell you how many times I received e-mails to take care of securing [locks, boarding, etc.] but no order. They kept requesting that I "do the needful". No order, no approval amount, even though bids were submitted for the "needful".

I don't like properties to go unsecured. But I'm with you, Paul, I won't get paid unless I have a work order to submit the results to that has a specific dollar amount. So I won't do the work unless they send me an order.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I'm all over "doing the needful". But not for free.


Lol, its funny how they can't get that thru their heads.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Neither have I. We use our own.
> 
> We maintain a property in Tucson that is constantly being vandalised. I can't tell you how many times I received e-mails to take care of securing [locks, boarding, etc.] but no order. They kept requesting that I "do the needful". No order, no approval amount, even though bids were submitted for the "needful".
> 
> I don't like properties to go unsecured. But I'm with you, Paul, I won't get paid unless I have a work order to submit the results to that has a specific dollar amount. So I won't do the work unless they send me an order.
> 
> Linda


Isn't Tucson beautiful? I cant wait to see what i will stumble upon down there tomorrow. In southern Tucson, vandalized properties are the norm.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Yup. We've had 2 so far. The client requested a police report months ago. I sent the vendor out for photos and meet the police at the property and am still waiting on payment for the trip. Altisource, of course on the unpaid one.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone figured out Alti-Sources VMS yet??? I went through all the training and i am still totally lost. My biggest gripe is it won't work in Firefox. Had to update to IE8 and that threw my computer into a tizzy! Friggen microsoft trash browser!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! How in the "f" do you get this damn silverlight to download??? It keeps asking me for an sql server password!!! Wtf is that?????? I have a home office stand alone system!!!!!! What is it with these companies having to make simple stuff so damn difficult???? Middle of grass cut season and i don't have time for this bs!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! How in the "f" do you get this damn silverlight to download??? It keeps asking me for an sql server password!!! Wtf is that?????? I have a home office stand alone system!!!!!! What is it with these companies having to make simple stuff so damn difficult???? Middle of grass cut season and i don't have time for this bs!!!!


Try updating your windows first. If using XP go to Start button, then Control Panel. On lefthand side click Windows Update. This process worked for me considering I only use ie8 because the nationals require it.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## brm1109

*Question for everyone*

I signed an agreement with a company and it said that all invoices are paid 35 days after work is completed.
Now my question, the company had me pull a permit to do a job with the agreement that I would get a check for 10% of the job and they would send me a check for the fee that I paid for the permits. They gave me the 10% but never paid me for the permit fee plus they owe me invoices from April.
Long story short, they lied and said that the checks were mailed and then said they would overnight them. Well when we didn't receive them, we put a stop work order and I went and pulled the permits. SO now they say that they are deducting the $500.00 paid since I took the permits back which I have no problem with.
But if they violated the terms of the contract and have not paid for invoices from April don't I have a right to now make all invoices due and payable. They claim no that I can't demand it since the contract says 35 days. I say yes I can because that contract is now voided since they didn't live up to it.
We are talking close to $4k.


----------



## Guest

I was told 2 days ago they were sending signing via priority....haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Guest

We had an initial secure work order for this property today...


----------



## mtmtnman

JarrattProp said:


> Try updating your windows first. If using XP go to Start button, then Control Panel. On lefthand side click Windows Update. This process worked for me considering I only use ie8 because the nationals require it.
> 
> Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!



I have no idea what is wrong but i think Silverlight screwed the pooch with my computer............................


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> We had an initial secure work order for this property today...



Too little Too late...........................


----------



## brm1109

I would bid for a board up. lol


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Barefoot ~

I hope they gave you the wint order, too, so that you didn't lose on the securing.:laughing:

Well, at least it will be easy to demo. Looks like it happened a long time ago. I wonder if an agent was ever assigned to this. I'm surprised it wasn't reported.

Linda


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I signed an agreement with a company and it said that all invoices are paid 35 days after work is completed.
> Now my question, the company had me pull a permit to do a job with the agreement that I would get a check for 10% of the job and they would send me a check for the fee that I paid for the permits. They gave me the 10% but never paid me for the permit fee plus they owe me invoices from April.
> Long story short, they lied and said that the checks were mailed and then said they would overnight them. Well when we didn't receive them, we put a stop work order and I went and pulled the permits. SO now they say that they are deducting the $500.00 paid since I took the permits back which I have no problem with.
> But if they violated the terms of the contract and have not paid for invoices from April don't I have a right to now make all invoices due and payable. They claim no that I can't demand it since the contract says 35 days. I say yes I can because that contract is now voided since they didn't live up to it.
> We are talking close to $4k.



That is one for the lawyer types.... Personally I would go pull the permits or never went and removed the permits and let them sit in an "open status" before the finals are completed. That way they cannot do anything with the property till the permits are either signed off on or cancelled. Better than a lein anyday. Go back and pull the permits and sit on them  JMO


----------



## Guest

Any of our Indianopolis Brothers & Sisters on the forum? Wanna hear the scoop of what happened to the P&P crew guy that was attacked by the homeowner that was still occupying the house...... I heard that the guy hit the homeowner with a drill and the homeowner was in critical condition...Any word what is happening if anyone knows?


----------



## Guest

I think I can see a door throw the back window. Put a lock on it.Nail ply wood over them window someone may crawl throw them.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I would bid for a board up. lol


LOL!! We did bill for a 275.00 mow.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> LOL!! We did bill for a 275.00 mow.


Bid to demo. Remove debris. Hazardous waste. Trip hazards and barewires. Bid to board and secure any door. These fools will charge you back if you don't report it. 

Had a property like this 3 years ago. They had us go back and rekey the 3 standing doors. And do a grass cut for 1 year before approving the 80 cyd debris removal. 6 months later we got the demo. And still did recuts till it sold. Weirdest thing i ever experienced. They were getting fined daily by the city. For almost 3 years!!


----------



## mtmtnman

OK you Altisource people. Can't understand the darn indians in tech support but here is a screen shot of what i have. Where in the hell do i browse for photos?????


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> We had an initial secure work order for this property today...


Now that's hilarious.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## Guest

I despise VMS

can't upload photos.

I am trying to update to vms but having trouble with photo uploader. Attempting to select that photo was taken 6/22 at 8:45 a.m. but it keeps giving me error message stating that “photo capture time should be less than or equal to current time”.

what the hell does that mean.


----------



## mtmtnman

Where on the screen i posted do you put the photos? Their is no browse link!!!! What a POS piece of software.........





barefootlc said:


> I despise VMS
> 
> can't upload photos.
> 
> I am trying to update to vms but having trouble with photo uploader. Attempting to select that photo was taken 6/22 at 8:45 a.m. but it keeps giving me error message stating that “photo capture time should be less than or equal to current time”.
> 
> what the hell does that mean.


----------



## Guest

We did an initial secure on a property. The house is in a bad part of town, it's 85 years old and full of debris. We got a work order a month later to inspect for vandalism. We get there and there is a squatter in the house. We take pictures and bid again on the debris. It had been raining for days and there was water coming through the cinder block basement walls, not flooding though. Now they are saying we have to waterproof the basement at our own cost for not reporting. I'm just wanting some other peopeles opinions because to me it's normal when you are dealing with a property this old. The thing that really makes me mad is that even if we would have reported it, they would have done nothing. I'm wondering what's going to happen here because I refuse to waterproof for free.


----------



## Guest

Sorry folks, I have to laugh and thank my lucky stars over the Altisource issues some of you are experiencing. After signing up with them over a year ago, I never accepted a w/o because of pricing.
We've been doing work for a company over the last 6 months who's work comes from Altisource. They sent me the for sale signs, some elec. dead bolt locks and some lockboxes to have in stock. We get better pricing on the work ( just did an initial cut,10x15 patch of grass and trim the hedges today, took 30 min. for $225 ) and upload pics on the other company's system ( very easy ). Checks go out each Friday. The name of this company you ask......... someone was ranting about them a few threads back, they may have had a less than honest individual in the initial start up but he has since been thrown to the curb.
Moral of this little diddy........there's always a better way, just keep looking for it.


----------



## Guest

And yet they keep trying 
Got this while writing the previous thread
$6 and $8...........be still my heart


Dear Vendor



Altisource Property Inspections and Preservation is expanding its business line to include Property Management Services in their Pre-Foreclosure Properties. 

We would like to extend an invitation for you to participate in this program. You will be required to provide us the list of Zip codes serviced by you, please fill out the attached form and return it to us at the earliest.



The price that is currently offered for inspections and preservation jobs are as follows:



· Regular Occupancy inspections (Drive By) - $6.00, with a TAT of 10 business days. 

· Rush Occupancy inspections (Drive By) - $ 8.00, with a TAT of 2 business days.



If the property is found to be occupied, two (2) photograph will be required. If the property is found to be vacant, two (2) or more photographs will be required to qualify for the inspection and preservation requirement. If preservation maintenance work is identified on a vacant and abandoned property, the work will be assigned to you. 



· Once the inspection work is completed you have to fill out our inspection form on our REALTRans website, upload the inspection photographs and submit the inspection reports. 

· For preservation works, once the work is completed you have to manually fill out the work completion form attached above, provide before, after and during work photographs and send it to [email protected]



If you can cover any of the zip codes in the above attached spreadsheet, kindly send us the list in another excel sheet so that we can use it for assigning orders to your company.



Standard Pricing for property preservation work is as shown in the attached file.











Thank you in advance for your timely attention to this e-mail.



Team

Pre-Foreclosure Inspections and preservations


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> We did an initial secure on a property. The house is in a bad part of town, it's 85 years old and full of debris. We got a work order a month later to inspect for vandalism. We get there and there is a squatter in the house. We take pictures and bid again on the debris. It had been raining for days and there was water coming through the cinder block basement walls, not flooding though. Now they are saying we have to waterproof the basement at our own cost for not reporting. I'm just wanting some other peopeles opinions because to me it's normal when you are dealing with a property this old. The thing that really makes me mad is that even if we would have reported it, they would have done nothing. I'm wondering what's going to happen here because I refuse to waterproof for free.


Normally 2 things could happen. 1) they ignore OR 2) they hire another contractor to complete and charge you back for their cost. 

Cross your fingers that no mold grows since they can get a whole new interior on your Buck (insurance claim)...


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> We did an initial secure on a property. The house is in a bad part of town, it's 85 years old and full of debris. We got a work order a month later to inspect for vandalism. We get there and there is a squatter in the house. We take pictures and bid again on the debris. It had been raining for days and there was water coming through the cinder block basement walls, not flooding though. Now they are saying we have to waterproof the basement at our own cost for not reporting. I'm just wanting some other peopeles opinions because to me it's normal when you are dealing with a property this old. The thing that really makes me mad is that even if we would have reported it, they would have done nothing. I'm wondering what's going to happen here because I refuse to waterproof for free.


And that's just one way to get something for nothing. Your negligence in not reporting the problem did not cause it. Did the pics show the water coming in ? You would think someone looks at all these pictures we take and would issue a work order based off that. If they owe you a lot $, uh oh. If they don't you might be ok. It's just plain wrong what they'll try to do to us. Next they say that the asbestos siding under the vinyl was not reported and want you to remediate that too.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Neither have I. We use our own.
> 
> 
> 
> We maintain a property in Tucson that is constantly being vandalised. I can't tell you how many times I received e-mails to take care of securing [locks, boarding, etc.] but no order. They kept requesting that I "do the needful". No order, no approval amount, even though bids were submitted for the "needful".
> 
> I don't like properties to go unsecured. But I'm with you, Paul, I won't get paid unless I have a work order to submit the results to that has a specific dollar amount. So I won't do the work unless they send me an order.
> 
> Linda





BPWY said:


> I'm all over "doing the needful". But not for free.
> 
> 
> Lol, its funny how they can't get that thru their heads.





Today they finally sent me an email asking me to do the needful and secure the joint that they had a sheriff's eviction 2 plus weeks ago.
I told em to send me a w/o on real trans so that I can upload completion photos. 
They got right on it. LMAO, I never mentioned getting paid. Just that they would want the photos. They got it done in minutes.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Today they finally sent me an email asking me to do the needful and secure the joint that they had a sheriff's eviction 2 plus weeks ago.
> I told em to send me a w/o on real trans so that I can upload completion photos.
> They got right on it. LMAO, I never mentioned getting paid. Just that they would want the photos. They got it done in minutes.


I'd be concerned that, since you didn't mention getting paid, they won't pay you. Did the order have a dollar amount on it or was it -0- ?

Linda


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I have no idea what is wrong but i think Silverlight screwed the pooch with my computer............................








You computer hates you.


Like my wife's. Her computer hates her because it can.



I DLed their new requirements without a glitch.
2007 computer too. Not a new one like you got.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I'd be concerned that, since you didn't mention getting paid, they won't pay you. Did the order have a dollar amount on it or was it -0- ?
> 
> Linda







The follow up email said I'll be getting the ISB.
They've taken to doing multiple jobs on Real Trans for the different work items. Instead of one big bundle.

Lucky me the property is huge, over 10k.

I have a feeling that I'll be earning my $1200 less discount in a big way on this one.
The evicties WERE NOT happy. In fact the sheriff department told the law firm to NOT allow any contractors to go there to change locks without a sheriff escort. I spoke to the law firm today and the gal told me that by now hopefully the folks have calmed down. But that if there is even the slightest hint of trouble to immediately call the sheriff.
I'm thinking I'm going to have the deputy come by any way..... just to make sure.
Won't hurt to have a friend on the LEO side.


----------



## BPWY

There is another property that I did an occupancy inspection on and the occupant ran me off the property.
I asked the law firm about that case after the conversation previously mentioned and she said they were VERY familiar with it.
That they had a settlement and that I should not have been sent a CFK w/o. 
Because of background issues she told me to NOT even drive by on the street with my work truck (I have signs) until after the agreed upon move out date. 
We do not want the slightest thing or excuse hindering their hard fought settlement.
The occupant could take seeing my truck drive by as harassment and attempt to derail the whole thing.
Oh the fun and games we run into in this biz.


----------



## mtmtnman

They tell me my Silverlight is not right. Here is what i have loaded. 

Silverlight home page
The version of Silverlight installed is:
Silverlight 4 (4.0.60531.0)

You are ready to use Microsoft Silverlight. 

It sure as hell would be nice if these indians spoke decent English!!!! Grrrrrr!! I have 3 occupancy's to upload and 1 bundle!!!!



barefootlc said:


> I despise VMS
> 
> can't upload photos.
> 
> I am trying to update to vms but having trouble with photo uploader. Attempting to select that photo was taken 6/22 at 8:45 a.m. but it keeps giving me error message stating that “photo capture time should be less than or equal to current time”.
> 
> what the hell does that mean.


----------



## BPWY

Today I had an out of town 4 plex owner contact me about some lawn care.
I met with him at the property and listened to his concerns and desires for the property. I promised him that we'd be able to make his the hottest unit on the block and that our goal was 0.0 headaches for him.

I had to offer a couple of freebies but in the end got the job. 
He said that hes going to mail a $500 check tomorrow for starter money to get the sprinkler system up to snuff and any overage would go towards mowing or any other work. 

Because hes an out of town property owner I told him that we'd email him digital photos so that he can see that we are doing what we say we are going to do and he is able to verify exterior property conditions with out having to make an expensive trip to visit in person. 
He seemed to like that idea.

With customers like this now WHY would we want to work for service companies that spend hours out of their week to dream up new and improved ways of banging the contractors out of each and every penny they manage to make?
Why would we want to wait 30 to 60 to 90 days on payment (or never) and run the risk of charge backs?


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> They tell me my Silverlight is not right. Here is what i have loaded.
> 
> Silverlight home page
> The version of Silverlight installed is:
> Silverlight 4 (4.0.60531.0)
> 
> You are ready to use Microsoft Silverlight.
> 
> It sure as hell would be nice if these indians spoke decent English!!!! Grrrrrr!! I have 3 occupancy's to upload and 1 bundle!!!!








Rather than waste a lot of your time on some thing that isn't going to happen I'd email Patricia, Carlos and who ever else you have emails for and tell them that due to glitches in their system you are unable to upload until further notice. Include work order numbers etc and tell them the jobs are completed waiting on them to get their stuff straight.

Then I'd just save the results until they get their poop in a group and ready for action.

You are just going to waste a lot of time and get more and more frustrated and pissed off, and be no farther ahead than you are now.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Today I had an out of town 4 plex owner contact me about some lawn care.
> I met with him at the property and listened to his concerns and desires for the property. I promised him that we'd be able to make his the hottest unit on the block and that our goal was 0.0 headaches for him.
> 
> I had to offer a couple of freebies but in the end got the job.
> He said that hes going to mail a $500 check tomorrow for starter money to get the sprinkler system up to snuff and any overage would go towards mowing or any other work.
> 
> Because hes an out of town property owner I told him that we'd email him digital photos so that he can see that we are doing what we say we are going to do and he is able to verify exterior property conditions with out having to make an expensive trip to visit in person.
> He seemed to like that idea.
> 
> With customers like this now WHY would we want to work for service companies that spend hours out of their week to dream up new and improved ways of banging the contractors out of each and every penny they manage to make?
> Why would we want to wait 30 to 60 to 90 days on payment (or never) and run the risk of charge backs?


Agree. I have several customers that every winter and the beginning of summer who calls me to apply some pre M and post M to keep their property nice. Also the same ones call me to thin their trees and any concrete work. 

It's nice doing work for these folks who own their house outright.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> They tell me my Silverlight is not right. Here is what i have loaded.
> 
> Silverlight home page
> The version of Silverlight installed is:
> Silverlight 4 (4.0.60531.0)
> 
> You are ready to use Microsoft Silverlight.
> 
> It sure as hell would be nice if these indians spoke decent English!!!! Grrrrrr!! I have 3 occupancy's to upload and 1 bundle!!!!


I heard that Silverlight works on Safari browser as well. I have not tried yet but you can give it a shot.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Today I had an out of town 4 plex owner contact me about some lawn care.
> I met with him at the property and listened to his concerns and desires for the property. I promised him that we'd be able to make his the hottest unit on the block and that our goal was 0.0 headaches for him.
> 
> I had to offer a couple of freebies but in the end got the job.
> He said that hes going to mail a $500 check tomorrow for starter money to get the sprinkler system up to snuff and any overage would go towards mowing or any other work.
> 
> Because hes an out of town property owner I told him that we'd email him digital photos so that he can see that we are doing what we say we are going to do and he is able to verify exterior property conditions with out having to make an expensive trip to visit in person.
> He seemed to like that idea.
> 
> With customers like this now WHY would we want to work for service companies that spend hours out of their week to dream up new and improved ways of banging the contractors out of each and every penny they manage to make?
> Why would we want to wait 30 to 60 to 90 days on payment (or never) and run the risk of charge backs?


I love that kind of work. That's what it was like in MI till this crap storm hit, then it was nothing but preservation work. Can't wait till it turns back around.$$


----------



## Guest

Any help/info on draining solar water heater for winterization?


----------



## brm1109

*This is what we are up against, more $20 cuts*

These 2 adds were on Craigslist. I guess they have burned through the contractors they had.
The best is the second add. The day before they were advertising for REO contractors. Now they are advertising for college kids to cut grass. Well guess we know they don't have the overhead of insurance.

Hello,

I am the Hiring Manager of a fast growing well respected Property Preservation Company and currently we are looking to Subcontract out grass cuts on bank owned properties in North New Jersey and the surrounding areas.

The basic duties include: grass cutting, weed whacking, picture taking and other basic lawn services.

Interested??? Please e-mail [email protected]

We will provide you with all of the information about the jobs to be completed. You just need to provide
your own tools and materials to get the work done.

A digital camera, internet access and reliable transportation are a must.

If you have the tools needed and some experience please respond to [email protected] with the following:

Phone Number
Location (City & State)
Availability

We look forward to hearing back from you.

Thank you! 

•	Location: North New Jersey
•	Compensation: $20 per grass cut and $10 trip charge paid when only photos are taken.
•	This is a part-time job.
•	Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
•	Please, no phone calls about this job!
•	Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.




We need guys to mow lawns in Somerset, Hunterdon, Warren, Sussex, Morris, counties.
$20 for a small residential lawn up to $125 - $200 for larger lawns. Mulching only, no need to remove clippings.
We have about 100 per week that need mowing.

YOU MUST OWN:
Truck
Mower
Weed eater
GPS
Computer
Camera

Do not reply or call. You must fill in the form on our website. 

•	Location: Warren & Sussex
•	Compensation: Depends on the size of the lawn; Average $1000/week
•	Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
•	Please, no phone calls about this job!
•	Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## Guest

Had a guy contact us a couple of days ago asking if we would be interested in cutting about 50 lawns in Rockland County
Same guy?
Asked him how much $ we talking about, it's about an hours ride to the Tappan Zee from our office. He said there was no $ amount on the work orders but he would look into it
Haven't heard from him since


----------



## Guest

Curb Appeal REO said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting on that to happen. As a certified residential real estate appraiser, I can tell you that we've been battling with "national" Appraisal Management Companies (AMCs) encroaching on our territory for years. AMCs work the same way (exactly) as the nationals --- in some cases (First American), they are one and the same. We've often fantasized about hitting them with the independent contractor/employee argument. Believe me, their lawyers know how to get them right up to the legal line without crossing it.
> 
> Five years ago, on a standard appraisal, I made $375 per (collected at the door) and enjoyed years of mutual respect with the clients I had cultivated. Today, AMCs have 80%+ of the residential appraisal business and pay $175 to appraisers. But now the appraisal research and reporting process takes twice as long and the appraiser is open to way more liability. AMCs insist on unreasonable turn-around times, send back stupid "corrections" and decide when they'll get around to paying. The appraiser's expenses have remained the same, with AMCs contributing and providing nothing in the way of supplies, software, liability insurance, etc.
> 
> The dirty little secret is that in many cases, the banks own the AMC --- and it wouldn't surprise me if that's true in the case of some of the PP nationals. They always find a way to keep the money in-house and make huge profits off the backs of the little guy. And they have the clout, the big-time lawyers and the lobbyists in Washington, so the laws that apply to the rest of us will not be applied to them.
> 
> With the stroke of a pen (involving Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac), a huge lion's share of the independent appraisal business was wiped away and handed on a silver platter to AMCs. If the Fannie/Home Depot rumors are true, it looks like the same thing is about to happen to independent PP contractors.


Both Madrissa Group and First American and MCS have all lost some preliminary Hearings in this case. The original suiter has been awarded unemployment compensation and the guy has won an his IRS SS8 form filing asking the IRS too make a determination on whether this guy was an IC or Employee making the companies liable for all employess working in that classification elgible for back payments of taxes owed, and a slew of other things . :clap: They are dead to rights and the only thing keeping others from joining is that they cant afford to quit as unemployment would not begin to replace the money being made. Just because you sign a contract saying you are and IC does not make it so. The case will be judged on the companies ability to DIRECT AND CONTROL the details of the work . An email went out at one point from an involved party saying that there could be no subletting of inspections to others that the IC might hire and If caught doing so would result in immediate TERMINATION. How do you fire some one who is not an employee???. There is so much of this stuff in evidence that they will probably seek and out a settlement. This is being handles at the state level so the IRS is the only federal agency involved party and they want there taxes and other witholdings SS. Read the IRS section about form SS8


----------



## mtmtnman

Great news!!! Hopefully these companies will get their arse handed to them and start treating contractors with a bit of respect!!!!!!!





Calwlfmn said:


> Both Madrissa Group and First American and MCS have all lost some preliminary Hearings in this case. The original suiter has been awarded unemployment compensation and the guy has won an his IRS SS8 form filing asking the IRS too make a determination on whether this guy was an IC or Employee making the companies liable for all employess working in that classification elgible for back payments of taxes owed, and a slew of other things . :clap: They are dead to rights and the only thing keeping others from joining is that they cant afford to quit as unemployment would not begin to replace the money being made. Just because you sign a contract saying you are and IC does not make it so. The case will be judged on the companies ability to DIRECT AND CONTROL the details of the work . An email went out at one point from an involved party saying that there could be no subletting of inspections to others that the IC might hire and If caught doing so would result in immediate TERMINATION. How do you fire some one who is not an employee???. There is so much of this stuff in evidence that they will probably seek and out a settlement. This is being handles at the state level so the IRS is the only federal agency involved party and they want there taxes and other witholdings SS. Read the IRS section about form SS8


----------



## mtmtnman

These Alti-Sure Idjits!!! There telling me the only thing i can use is IE7 or IE8. Guess what?? Neither are compatible with Windows 7!!!!! So these idjits build a antiquated program right out of the box?????? Then they tell me they are not having many issues. I call BS!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> These Alti-Sure Idjits!!! There telling me the only thing i can use is IE7 or IE8. Guess what?? Neither are compatible with Windows 7!!!!! So these idjits build a antiquated program right out of the box?????? Then they tell me they are not having many issues. I call BS!!!


I am using windows 7 and ie8 and having no issues accessing vms.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> I am using windows 7 and ie8 and having no issues accessing vms.


When i try to download IE8 i get a popup saying "IE8 is not compatible with this operating system." Are you able to upload photos???


----------



## Guest

yes, i am


----------



## brm1109

The one thing I can't figure out is why there are still some companies that their systems don't work with Macs.
I love Macs and that is all we use. I just can't see investing in a new computer system. I had one company tell me they wanted us to work for them but we needed a Windows based computer.
Instead of running out and buying one, I said ok and I was going to use my friend's for the uploading. After I put them on insurance and all I received 1 order after 8 months and it wasn't even in our coverage area.
Wishing everybody a good weekend.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> The one thing I can't figure out is why there are still some companies that their systems don't work with Macs.
> I love Macs and that is all we use. I just can't see investing in a new computer system. I had one company tell me they wanted us to work for them but we needed a Windows based computer.
> Instead of running out and buying one, I said ok and I was going to use my friend's for the uploading. After I put them on insurance and all I received 1 order after 8 months and it wasn't even in our coverage area.
> Wishing everybody a good weekend.


Exactly. I have an old PC that I use for uploads. All my other computers are Macs. If you have a newer Mac (intel) you can put windows on it, but windows will never hit my Macs.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> These Alti-Sure Idjits!!! There telling me the only thing i can use is IE7 or IE8. Guess what?? Neither are compatible with Windows 7!!!!! So these idjits build a antiquated program right out of the box?????? Then they tell me they are not having many issues. I call BS!!!


Are you using. 32bit version of win7 or 64bit? I doubt the 64 bit version would work. My best CPU i own runs xp 64 bit and I can't run most of my clients software on them. It's a pain cuz I built this one for a gamer and it's screaming fast. Works great for checking email since i don't play video games. Lol


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Are you using. 32bit version of win7 or 64bit? I doubt the 64 bit version would work. My best CPU i own runs xp 64 bit and I can't run most of my clients software on them. It's a pain cuz I built this one for a gamer and it's screaming fast. Works great for checking email since i don't play video games. Lol




I have no friggen clue. I bought it brand new from Dell last year. Works for Safeguard, Core-Logic and the bigger ones out there. Just don't work with Alti-Sources antiquated crap...........................................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I have no friggen clue. I bought it brand new from Dell last year. Works for Safeguard, Core-Logic and the bigger ones out there. Just don't work with Alti-Sources antiquated crap...........................................


I'll call you in a bit.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I'll call you in a bit.


Thanks. I have disabled the IE9 updates per Microcraps website and now i can't even find IE on my computer!! When i try to re-download it it still tells me it's not compatible with my OS. All of these IE issues is why i quit using IE many years ago. I have absolutely ZERO, ZILCH, NADA issues with Firefox which i am on right now and a common person can understand it!!!


----------



## BPWY

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

:no::no::no::no:


I got this via email. I've talked with them a couple of times and told them that I am not paying for some thing up front with no guarantee of work. 
They can't get it thru their heads.





> CONTRACTORS NEEDED
> Statewide Coverage Available
> 
> 
> 
> For a limited time we are offering statewide coverage for contractors who register for the Charter Membership option on LAMCONetwork.
> 
> 
> 
> $659 - Charter Membership
> 
> 
> 
> Register today for the Charter Membership and all contractors will receive statewide coverage.
> 
> Call us directly at 877-331-2664.
> 
> 
> 
> Referrals are welcome and appreciated!
> Asset Managers continue to utilize Charter Members of LAMCONetwork on a daily basis for liquidation purposes. Property Preservation Contractors are in high demand. Maximize your marketing efforts by showcasing your services nationally and expanding your service area.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a limited time promotion, subject to change anytime. Applicable to contractors that register as Charter Members on LAMCONetwork. Terms/Conditions available at www.LAMCONetwork.com
> 877-331-2664
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> WWW.LAMCONetwork.com


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> :no::no::no::no:
> 
> I got this via email. I've talked with them a couple of times and told them that I am not paying for some thing up front with no guarantee of work.
> They can't get it thru their heads.


What has this industry come to?


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> :no::no::no::no:
> 
> I got this via email. I've talked with them a couple of times and told them that I am not paying for some thing up front with no guarantee of work.
> They can't get it thru their heads.


Lol. I wonder if people actually pay for this. I've only read of people who have used this thing and have gotten burned.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. I wonder if people actually pay for this. I've only read of people who have used this thing and have gotten burned.








If their business model is to fund operations thru charging contractors to sign up they must be finding A LOT of suckers.
As I understand it they are only a clearing house for banks or service companies trying to find contractors.


They don't do any of the work themselves.............. As told to me.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. I wonder if people actually pay for this. I've only read of people who have used this thing and have gotten burned.


This is a service geared more toward REO agents to list their properties. I have not come across any PP companies that work for them.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## Guest

Educate me a bit on altisource, please. This is our first isb for them. All other jobs have ben rehab bids,
There pic uploading is the most f'd up thing I have ever dealt with, so dont want to upload any more than I absolutely have to. For wint, what pics do you send? And for lawn, clean, and t/o...do they require during photos? Our can u get by with before and after?


----------



## BPWY

I always send as many pics as possible.

You know..... the old baffle them with BS adage.


My last/first ISB I think I sent them around 300 pics of the yard, wint, property condition, trash out, janitorial etc.


----------



## Guest

I didnt know if that would be with the hassle with the new vms system...wanted to do the min required but no idea what tbey require.
Another? ...house is mid remodel...lots of doors, light fixtures not installed...leave in house? Remove?


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> I didnt know if that would be with the hassle with the new vms system...wanted to do the min required but no idea what tbey require.
> Another? ...house is mid remodel...lots of doors, light fixtures not installed...leave in house? Remove?








I usually remove every thing that is not attached. Unless its a bundle of shingles that matches the house or siding that matches the house.
Other wise when I do a trash out....... ITS TRASHED OUT!


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> I didnt know if that would be with the hassle with the new vms system...wanted to do the min required but no idea what tbey require.
> Another? ...house is mid remodel...lots of doors, light fixtures not installed...leave in house? Remove?


I'm lucky enough to know who the Alti-source broker is here so i ask them what they want with that sort of stuff. I still have no "browse" button to upload photos. I'm about ready to say screw it and toss $1500 of work out the window............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I'm lucky enough to know who the Alti-source broker is here so i ask them what they want with that sort of stuff. I still have no "browse" button to upload photos. I'm about ready to say screw it and toss $1500 of work out the window............


My advice is to back up everything Important, maybe to an external drive. Use your Dell windows reinstall discs. When you deleted those files from your CPU that can cause problems, probably that's why AMS stuff wot work. 

Or buy and older used windows CPU off of craigslist. Better than losing $1500


----------



## thanohano44

thanohano44 said:


> My advice is to back up everything Important, maybe to an external drive. Use your Dell windows reinstall discs. When you deleted those files from your CPU that can cause problems, probably that's why AMS stuff wot work.
> 
> Or buy and older used windows CPU off of craigslist. Better than losing $1500


Forgot to mention reinstall everything. Could take 2-5 hrs though.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Forgot to mention reinstall everything. Could take 2-5 hrs though.


My last resort will be my Sister in law tomorrow who works as an IT person in Wilmington.


----------



## Guest

I'm ready to boot alti cause of the photo upload...way more time consuming than any of our other clients. I'm letting it stress me out. 

For anyone else I upload wint pics.....all photos from meter, draining water heater, etc up to filling everything with antifreeze are uploaded as before photos....then all fixtures with stickers and wint postings are uploaded as after...and I'm done.

With alti, have to have same number of after as I do befores. And I don't....If the after is the toilet taped shut with sticker on it...what is the before? Dirty toilet? draining water from bowl? pouring antifreeze? If I choose one as before, then I don't show a full wint being done... 

Sales clean is easier to choose photos. Dirty sink is bef, clean sink is after. But takes forever to upload them, do descript, choose date and time then find photo to upload. Not liking this at all. I prefer the clients that have me zip photos and email with invoice.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> I'm ready to boot alti cause of the photo upload...way more time consuming than any of our other clients. I'm letting it stress me out.
> 
> For anyone else I upload wint pics.....all photos from meter, draining water heater, etc up to filling everything with antifreeze are uploaded as before photos....then all fixtures with stickers and wint postings are uploaded as after...and I'm done.
> 
> With alti, have to have same number of after as I do befores. And I don't....If the after is the toilet taped shut with sticker on it...what is the before? Dirty toilet? draining water from bowl? pouring antifreeze? If I choose one as before, then I don't show a full wint being done...
> 
> Sales clean is easier to choose photos. Dirty sink is bef, clean sink is after. But takes forever to upload them, do descript, choose date and time then find photo to upload. Not liking this at all. I prefer the clients that have me zip photos and email with invoice.




I hear ya on the same # thing. Mentioned that about 20 pages ago. Makes no sense whatsoever. I just used duplicates to get the same # on the old system.


----------



## Guest

Okay....
The VMS pic and doc mngmt guide states:

Time Date Stamp
A camera generated time date stamp *will no longer* be necessary
within the photo itself. In VMS during the upload the Vendor must
place the time and date of when the work was performed on the​
photo upload screen. This is mandatory for all photos. 

But... my contract orders state:
Kindly submit the during and after pictures which has camera generated date and time stamp by the due date. Please submit the completed Winterization Check list along with the fulfillment. 
If you have any queries, please call on toll-free number 866-952-6514, Option 2. 
NOTE: In the absence of date and time stamped photographs your payment will not be processed.

So I just spent half the night uploading photos with no date and time stamp. Do I have to start all over??


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Educate me a bit on altisource, please. This is our first isb for them. All other jobs have ben rehab bids,
> There pic uploading is the most f'd up thing I have ever dealt with, so dont want to upload any more than I absolutely have to. For wint, what pics do you send? And for lawn, clean, and t/o...do they require during photos? Our can u get by with before and after?


I'm with BPWY.....take as many pics as possible. I can't find the e mail sent a few months back, but it had the required minimum pics per job type that they expect.(before,during,after....same angles)
As for the mid re-hab clean out....if the doors, fixtures, etc are new as if to be installed, I would clean out a room, take the after pics, then move those items into that room and leave them, especially if your bidding on the fix up.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone heard of this company? WSR Preservation, out of Southern Ca? They have contacted us, and I wanted to find more out about them before talking with them...


----------



## mtmtnman

REO Allegiance???? Any comments? Did a favor for them as one of my brokers recommended me to them. They wanted to see if i could do a flat rate on a rural property. Their flat rate is about enough $$$ for a small condo in town and this is a 5,000 sq ft custom home, never lived in but finished 2 years ago on 5.48 acres so i bid it. This is a completed house ready to move in after a thorough clean. All to code an inspections passed Ect. They are mad at me because i didn't put 2 new smoke detectors in while i was their bidding it!!! They said even though i bid it i should have put 2 detectors in the house _"in case something would happen" _ #1. their are already 13 working detectors in the house, #2. Who would hear them??? #3. why are they flipping out over smoke detectors before the initial services????


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> REO Allegiance???? Any comments? Did a favor for them as one of my brokers recommended me to them. They wanted to see if i could do a flat rate on a rural property. Their flat rate is about enough $$$ for a small condo in town and this is a 5,000 sq ft custom home, never lived in but finished 2 years ago on 5.48 acres so i bid it. This is a completed house ready to move in after a thorough clean. All to code an inspections passed Ect. They are mad at me because i didn't put 2 new smoke detectors in while i was their bidding it!!! They said even though i bid it i should have put 2 detectors in the house "in case something would happen" #1. their are already 13 working detectors in the house, #2. Who would hear them??? #3. why are they flipping out over smoke detectors before the initial services????


In case something were to happen? Should you install hurricane braces in case a hurricane hits there? How about a radioactive proof basement in case of a atom bomb is dropped?


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> In case something were to happen? Should you install hurricane braces in case a hurricane hits there? How about a radioactive proof basement in case of a atom bomb is dropped?



ROTFLMAO!!!! I keep hearing the same deal in my head over and over. _If a tree falls in the woods and no one is their to hear it does it make a sound??? _ _ If 13 original smoke detectors and 2 new ones go off in a vacant house and no one is their to hear them do they make a sound??_


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> What has this industry come to?


We used to work with Lamco before they started this and they wouldn't allow us to continue without joining. So that was the end.


----------



## brm1109

*Reo*

2 years ago, they sent me a work order to secure the gate around a pool.
I drove 1 hour round trip and they tried to pay me $10.00 for the lock and that was it. That didn't fly, they wound up paying me for the lock and a trip charge. BUt then I never heard from them again.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> 2 years ago, they sent me a work order to secure the gate around a pool.
> I drove 1 hour round trip and they tried to pay me $10.00 for the lock and that was it. That didn't fly, they wound up paying me for the lock and a trip charge. BUt then I never heard from them again.


That was probably a blessing for you.:clap:


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> 2 years ago, they sent me a work order to secure the gate around a pool.
> I drove 1 hour round trip and they tried to pay me $10.00 for the lock and that was it. That didn't fly, they wound up paying me for the lock and a trip charge. BUt then I never heard from them again.


Same thing happened to me.3 hr round trip to check out a missing electric meter cover. The cover was there and they wanted to give me $15 , hard to make $$ like that.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> We used to work with Lamco before they started this and they wouldn't allow us to continue without joining. So that was the end.


We joined a while ago and we only get about 5 work orders a year, all reo and the prices are really good. avg $2,900. for about10- 20 c/y a sales clean, lock/lb, and int grass. Bids appv in 3-4 days. Bad-- pay in 90 days


----------



## Guest

I've had the same experience as Pocono although it sounds like our volume has been better. I'd say my initial investment of a couple hundred bucks was well worth it, but 600+???


----------



## BPWY

Myself and two helpers moved 4.25 tons of junk today.

To say that I'm a worn out puppy tonight is an understatement.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Myself and two helpers moved 4.25 tons of junk today.
> 
> To say that I'm a worn out puppy tonight is an understatement.


Hope you have a hottub.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## BPWY

No such luck.


Nobody wants to sell me one for the price I'm willing to pay. :lol:


----------



## brm1109

*When will some companies learn they can't take advantage*

Add this to the list of stupid ways of trying to charge someone back that will not work.
Received notice that I was being charged back on 10 work orders because the photos were submitted late.
Well guess what, I researched it and found that all 10 were actually submitted 1-2 days before they were due.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Add this to the list of stupid ways of trying to charge someone back that will not work.
> Received notice that I was being charged back on 10 work orders because the photos were submitted late.
> Well guess what, I researched it and found that all 10 were actually submitted 1-2 days before they were due.


Good luck. We find that the appeals process pretty much is nothing but BS and a waste of paperwork. They normally find someother excuse to not pay. Give them HEL* for ME


----------



## brm1109

*This is why private customers are better*

Just did a job today for a private customer. 40 yards of trash plus on the original bid I quoted to replace 35 drop ceiling panels and they agreed.
Whole job was 9 hours with me and 2 other guys with a nice thank you and tip at the end and no need to do paperwork or photos.
I am going to sleep now. lol


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Just did a job today for a private customer. 40 yards of trash plus on the original bid I quoted to replace 35 drop ceiling panels and they agreed.
> Whole job was 9 hours with me and 2 other guys with a nice thank you and tip at the end and no need to do paperwork or photos.
> I am going to sleep now. lol


I'm jealous.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone see 5 brothers split??? They are running another company out of the same address. 

Summit Field Services, LCC
14200 East 11 Mile Road
Waren, Mi 48089

5 Brothers Mtg
Home Offices:
14156 East 11 Mile Road
Warren, MI 48089

14200 East 11 Mile Road
Warren, MI 48089

14300 East 11 Mile Road
Warren, MI 48089


----------



## APlusPPGroup

They could have put a crew together and are subbing to themselves.

Or, they could have formed a partnership with another company. Or, they could be leasing space to another company.

Interesting, though.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

I worked for wells Fargo. Wells owned the complex our offices were. We still paid rent to the parent company. And they rented other spaces out. 

They could be starting an in house company to do work for other nationals, like a few nationals already do.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I worked for wells Fargo. Wells owned the complex our offices were. We still paid rent to the parent company. And they rented other spaces out.
> 
> They could be starting an in house company to do work for other nationals, like a few nationals already do.






I thought they already did..... Premier assets or some such name.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone see 5 brothers split??? They are running another company out of the same address.
> 
> Summit Field Services, LCC
> 14200 East 11 Mile Road
> Waren, Mi 48089
> 
> 5 Brothers Mtg
> Home Offices:
> 14156 East 11 Mile Road
> Warren, MI 48089
> 
> 14200 East 11 Mile Road
> Warren, MI 48089
> 
> 14300 East 11 Mile Road
> Warren, MI 48089






I'm glad I no longer work for them. They started good......... turned out not good.
It sure seemed to me like they were out to bang the contractor .... very similar to so many of the other nationals.


America's Infomart has been good to work for for a long time.
Recently they have started getting really needy, demanding and in general a pain in the butt.
Giving out W/Os late this afternoon demanding that the due date be adherred to strictly even tho monday is a holiday..... tough stuff etc.
I'll hate to see them go, but if this is to be the end of the road for me/them..... then so be it. 
My goal is to be out of P&P by spring of 2012. 
At the rate I'm going it'll be before the end of 2011. :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I'm glad I no longer work for them. They started good......... turned out not good.
> It sure seemed to me like they were out to bang the contractor .... very similar to so many of the other nationals.
> 
> America's Infomart has been good to work for for a long time.
> Recently they have started getting really needy, demanding and in general a pain in the butt.
> Giving out W/Os late this afternoon demanding that the due date be adherred to strictly even tho monday is a holiday..... tough stuff etc.
> I'll hate to see them go, but if this is to be the end of the road for me/them..... then so be it.
> My goal is to be out of P&P by spring of 2012.
> At the rate I'm going it'll be before the end of 2011. :laughing:


They probably forgot to email those work orders out to you.


----------



## BPWY

I didn't mean to say that AIM fired me. 


Just that IF it happens......... oh well... lol


----------



## brm1109

*Enjoy your long weekend*

I hope everyone enjoys their long weekend.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> I hope everyone enjoys their long weekend.


Lots of work. Still got like 75 grass cuts left. Hope the weather holds up.


----------



## brm1109

*question about check*

I recently received a check from a company that I did work for. But when I looked at the stub part, they listed it as "expense report". Is there a difference of why this would have been posted like this? I am wondering if it is a way of them trying to save on tax or something?


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I recently received a check from a company that I did work for. But when I looked at the stub part, they listed it as "expense report". Is there a difference of why this would have been posted like this? I am wondering if it is a way of them trying to save on tax or something?


Either way its an expense right off.


----------



## mtmtnman

Wonder what thief in Utah this is?????


_We are a property preservation company in Utah expanding into the following states: WA, OR, NV, AZ, NM, TX, UT, CO, ID, MT, WY, ND, SD, NE. We are looking for individuals to perform but not limited to....
*Lock Changes
*Debris Removal
*Inspections
*Lawn Maintenance Services
*Snow Removals
*Winterizations
*Janitorial Services
*Bidding Minor to Major Repairs
*Board-ups
*Major/Minor Repairs
*Communicate with our office in a timely and effective manner.

Requirements working with our company include...
*Great Work Ethic
*Honesty
*Reliability
*Good Communication Skills
*Digital Camera
*Reliable computer to send photos and documents
*Need to have knowledge of computers for web access and sending work flow back and forth
*Lawn Equipment
*Truck and/or Trailer
*Ability to obtain liability insurance

If interested in working with our company please include...
*Name
*Business Name
*Phone Number
*Email Address
*Desired Coverage Area
*Previous Experience
*Cell Phone Carrier

Thank you!
_


----------



## mtmtnman

And HVH are CHEAP barstards!!!!

_1) Winterizations (Once a year for full inventory and continuously as new properties enters into inventory)

Checklist includes but is not limited to the following:

a) Disconnecting Water Supply
b) Draining the System
c) Blowing the lines
d) Pressure Test System
e) Adding Anti-Freeze Stickers
f) If Radiant or Steam Heating System -- special instructions apply


2) De-winterizations (as utilities are tested prior to property sale)

Requirements: Digital camera (BEFORE, DURING & AFTER PHOTOS) /ability to upload photos. High speed Internet/Online access.

Although you may have previously emailed Hooks Van Holm, Inc. (HVH)/ National Management Services, Inc. (NMS) of your interest and/or registered with the company, you must register using our new online registration process.

To Apply, copy below URL and complete online information request (no other inquiries will be considered complete):

https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit/?id=665251

In the resume upload section, attach a description of company and capabilities. Disclosures may be declined.


* Compensation: $40 - $50 per property
* This is a contract job. _


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> And HVH are CHEAP barstards!!!!
> 
> 1) Winterizations (Once a year for full inventory and continuously as new properties enters into inventory)
> 
> Checklist includes but is not limited to the following:
> 
> a) Disconnecting Water Supply
> b) Draining the System
> c) Blowing the lines
> d) Pressure Test System
> e) Adding Anti-Freeze Stickers
> f) If Radiant or Steam Heating System -- special instructions apply
> 
> 2) De-winterizations (as utilities are tested prior to property sale)
> 
> Requirements: Digital camera (BEFORE, DURING & AFTER PHOTOS) /ability to upload photos. High speed Internet/Online access.
> 
> Although you may have previously emailed Hooks Van Holm, Inc. (HVH)/ National Management Services, Inc. (NMS) of your interest and/or registered with the company, you must register using our new online registration process.
> 
> To Apply, copy below URL and complete online information request (no other inquiries will be considered complete):
> 
> https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit/?id=665251
> 
> In the resume upload section, attach a description of company and capabilities. Disclosures may be declined.
> 
> * Compensation: $40 - $50 per property
> * This is a contract job.


Nice. I will get right on that. Not!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Wonder what thief in Utah this is?????
> 
> We are a property preservation company in Utah expanding into the following states: WA, OR, NV, AZ, NM, TX, UT, CO, ID, MT, WY, ND, SD, NE. We are looking for individuals to perform but not limited to....
> *Lock Changes
> *Debris Removal
> *Inspections
> *Lawn Maintenance Services
> *Snow Removals
> *Winterizations
> *Janitorial Services
> *Bidding Minor to Major Repairs
> *Board-ups
> *Major/Minor Repairs
> *Communicate with our office in a timely and effective manner.
> 
> Requirements working with our company include...
> *Great Work Ethic
> *Honesty
> *Reliability
> *Good Communication Skills
> *Digital Camera
> *Reliable computer to send photos and documents
> *Need to have knowledge of computers for web access and sending work flow back and forth
> *Lawn Equipment
> *Truck and/or Trailer
> *Ability to obtain liability insurance
> 
> If interested in working with our company please include...
> *Name
> *Business Name
> *Phone Number
> *Email Address
> *Desired Coverage Area
> *Previous Experience
> *Cell Phone Carrier
> 
> Thank you!


This homeless field services


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> This homeless field services


They owe at least 3 people up here i know thousands of dollars.............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Wonder what thief in Utah this is?????
> 
> 
> _We are a property preservation company in Utah expanding into the following states: WA, OR, NV, AZ, NM, TX, UT, CO, ID, MT, WY, ND, SD, NE. We are looking for individuals to perform but not limited to....
> *Lock Changes
> *Debris Removal
> *Inspections
> *Lawn Maintenance Services
> *Snow Removals
> *Winterizations
> *Janitorial Services
> *Bidding Minor to Major Repairs
> *Board-ups
> *Major/Minor Repairs
> *Communicate with our office in a timely and effective manner.
> 
> Requirements working with our company include...
> *Great Work Ethic
> *Honesty
> *Reliability
> *Good Communication Skills
> *Digital Camera
> *Reliable computer to send photos and documents
> *Need to have knowledge of computers for web access and sending work flow back and forth
> *Lawn Equipment
> *Truck and/or Trailer
> *Ability to obtain liability insurance
> 
> If interested in working with our company please include...
> *Name
> *Business Name
> *Phone Number
> *Email Address
> *Desired Coverage Area
> *Previous Experience
> *Cell Phone Carrier
> 
> Thank you!
> _






Most likely Homeland


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> They owe at least 3 people up here i know thousands of dollars.............






They only porked me out of a couple hundred.


I was onto them from the first recruiting phone call!!!
I went against my gut because I needed work at the time. Turns out I was right in my bad feelings from the get go.
After talking me into driving well outside my area and then only paying me half what they had promised I didn't work for them after that.


----------



## BPWY

I'm surprised that HVH/NMS is so damn cheap on their wints.

They pay $20 for QC inspections where as NVMS only pays $10.




AIM still pays on the old HUD rate for work. 
$130 wints in my state.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> They owe at least 3 people up here i know thousands of dollars.............


This is just my own personal input on the default business we all work in. I blam the one that calls it self the biggest for starting the whole lets **** the contractor. I remember as far back as 06-07 hearing the frist stories about non-payment to vendors. Sa******D was at the forefront and broke guys all around the country, Those people lost not only money but ther homes, spouses, they wrecked a family I personal know. But house's went to closing and changed hands. (Cant lein on it after). This year has now become the worse I've ever seen. I have watched a guy with seventeen years in default go flat broke. (His situation is really bad). We as a company are out over 65k with over 100k owed on invoices some over 400 days. And no one wants to pay. We tell the one where alot of work comes from "We are not working on your stuf till you pay." response
"We will just get someone else." Odds are we will get paid, but when who knows. The guy who was from out west looking for a guy who owed him, and he had his truck payment, ins payment due, he won't.
The bad part is there is no reslove to this, untill some has to look down the business end of a 9mm and know that others have had what us ******** call "cash in hand or brains on the wall" will it change.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> This is just my own personal input on the default business we all work in. I blam the one that calls it self the biggest for starting the whole lets **** the contractor. I remember as far back as 06-07 hearing the frist stories about non-payment to vendors. Sa******D was at the forefront and broke guys all around the country, Those people lost not only money but ther homes, spouses, they wrecked a family I personal know. But house's went to closing and changed hands. (Cant lein on it after). This year has now become the worse I've ever seen. I have watched a guy with seventeen years in default go flat broke. (His situation is really bad). We as a company are out over 65k with over 100k owed on invoices some over 400 days. And no one wants to pay. We tell the one where alot of work comes from "We are not working on your stuf till you pay." response
> "We will just get someone else." Odds are we will get paid, but when who knows. The guy who was from out west looking for a guy who owed him, and he had his truck payment, ins payment due, he won't.
> The bad part is there is no reslove to this, untill some has to look down the business end of a 9mm and know that others have had what us ******** call "cash in hand or brains on the wall" will it change.





These are terrible stories.


I count myself one of the lucky ones thats had enough local work pick up to where I've told all but 2 maybe 3 of the part time bank companies I work with to have a nice life.......... without me.


I recognized early in my modern bank owned business experience that this was a dead end road and began only a few months into it to start moving towards local work. I spent all of 2010 getting my feet under me and was ready to roll in 2011. My local work has gone from less than 25% of my business in 2010 to about 90% of my business in 2011.
2012 looks to be a very bright year. Two large appartment complexes have asked for prices from me for the 2012 season. Were I to get both..... it'd be $6200 a month income from both, for our 5 month lawn care season.

My suggestion to every one still in the P&P business to diversify!!!
If your only business is P&P I really think you'll be in a world of hurt in the near future. 
My uncle told me he doubted it would be a sustainable business when I asked his advice before entering it back in 09. He was right. And well under the 5 yrs he gave it back then.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> These are terrible stories.
> 
> 
> I count myself one of the lucky ones thats had enough local work pick up to where I've told all but 2 maybe 3 of the part time bank companies I work with to have a nice life.......... without me.
> 
> 
> I recognized early in my modern bank owned business experience that this was a dead end road and began only a few months into it to start moving towards local work. I spent all of 2010 getting my feet under me and was ready to roll in 2011. My local work has gone from less than 25% of my business in 2010 to about 90% of my business in 2011.
> 2012 looks to be a very bright year. Two large appartment complexes have asked for prices from me for the 2012 season. Were I to get both..... it'd be $6200 a month income from both, for our 5 month lawn care season.
> 
> My suggestion to every one still in the P&P business to diversify!!!
> If your only business is P&P I really think you'll be in a world of hurt in the near future.
> My uncle told me he doubted it would be a sustainable business when I asked his advice before entering it back in 09. He was right. And well under the 5 yrs he gave it back then.


While i have other irons in the fire i have had good luck with REO. I am just about out of P&P. Much of my REO work is local banks and brokers. Local banks are GREAT! Cut an empty lot on Tuesday, Mailed invoice on Thursday, Check in the mail yesterday!! For about 3 times what Screwguard would have paid me as well. I think i have had better luck than many in the REO end of things as we have a very small population density and our nearest city of over 50,000 is 200 miles away. Their are not many people in the business here as you have to work for at least 10 different companies to make a go at it. I honestly only have had 3 companies screw me royally and all told it is under 6K in 2 years. 5% of my income I'll most likely never see but in this business that is VERY low. 

I'm going to keep riding it out until Dozer work kicks back up in a few years as i cannot afford to get into lawn care up here. $20-25 for a weekly cut on a town lot is the norm and i don't want to compete with that. Their are 30-40 lawncare companies up here already for around 40,000 people. My only non bank lawn jobs are acre plus properties and it seems most lawn care guys don't want to do them. My equipment is large enough that i can cut and trim an acre very nicely in under an hour. On the other hand much of my equipment won't fit on a town lot.

I have a few miles of private road i plow in the winter as well so this will keep me busy then...............


----------



## Guest

We only do recuring in pp work. (I would bet we havent even entered 75% of the houses we do recuring on) The nat we do that work for always pays. It's our local work thats giving it to us in the shorts. We did start to change things a two weeks when we told the bank (Local) that you can only deal with us direct. They where fine with it and the work was done and oked. (I was a m/fer about it, I want a letter of whose paying and pay in 30 days)


----------



## Guest

Did you ever find out anything about WSR ? I just saw a job posting for them in AZ and am wondering myself.

Update -I just found something positive on this site about them while warning contractors about another company http://www.scaminformer.com/scam-re...vation-assured-asset-preservation-c19153.html


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'm glad I no longer work for them. They started good......... turned out not good.
> It sure seemed to me like they were out to bang the contractor .... very similar to so many of the other nationals.
> 
> 
> America's Infomart has been good to work for for a long time.
> Recently they have started getting really needy, demanding and in general a pain in the butt.
> Giving out W/Os late this afternoon demanding that the due date be adherred to strictly even tho monday is a holiday..... tough stuff etc.
> I'll hate to see them go, but if this is to be the end of the road for me/them..... then so be it.
> My goal is to be out of P&P by spring of 2012.
> At the rate I'm going it'll be before the end of 2011. :laughing:


I think when you see the "New" pricing you'll be gone anyway...At least I am....


----------



## thanohano44

I've been some ridiculous pp and REO pricing going around lately. I just can't believe how awful it is becoming.


----------



## BPWY

Parmelee said:


> I think when you see the "New" pricing you'll be gone anyway...At least I am....




Please elaborate.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Please elaborate.


You should be getting an email


----------



## BPWY

Parmelee said:


> You should be getting an email






You weren't kidding.



Their prices are lower than Altisource's now.

That means they are done. Altisource's is the lowest I'll accept.


----------



## REO2Rentals

BPWY said:


> You weren't kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Their prices are lower than Altisource's now.
> 
> That means they are done. Altisource's is the lowest I'll accept.


Which co:001_unsure:


----------



## BPWY

MichiganREO said:


> Which co:001_unsure:





America's Infomart.


They were a good company to work for. The last month or so i've been afraid they were going to the birds.

This morning they just proved me right.

$60 dry wints is not going to happen!
They were paying $104 after discount. The price of every thing I buy is going up. And they are cutting prices????
Phooy on them. I am not working for that.


----------



## BPWY

_Fee Schedule:_ *
* 
 
 *
* *
* *
* *
* *Property Inspections:* 
 Rep-Fee No Disc taken on Insp. Drive By Broker Price Opinion (All comp and subject photos included in price) 
 50 
 Interior Broker Price Opinion (All comp and subject photos included in price.) 
 75 
 Appraisals 
 
 
 Bankruptcy/No Contact Occupancy Inspections 
 7.5 
 Contact Inspections / Delinquency / Occupancy 
 7.5 
 Property Condition Reports (Free if requested with maintenance orders.) 
 7.5 
 Property Security Reports 
 15 
 FEMA Inspections with necessary bids for exterior damage 
 15 
 Insurance Loss Inspection (With or without scope, photos included in price.) 
 15 
 Home Improvement Inspection/Dealer Loans (With contract, includes photos.) 
 15 
 Vacant Property Registration Sent Certified Mail/Return Receipt (Excludes City Fee) 
 0 
 Drive By New Construction 
 25 
 
 
 
 
 *Property Preservation:* 
 Rep-fee Rep-fee after 20% Disc Locks 
 40 32 Slider/Thumb/Window Lock 
 15 12 Lock Box 
 30 24 Padlock 
 20 16 Dry Wint  
 75 60 Dry Wint Additional Units 
 50 40 Wet Wint (Steam) 
 175 140 Wet Wint (Steam) Additional Units 
 50 40 Wet Wint (Radiant) 
 225 180 Wet Wint (Radiant) Additional Units 
 50 40 Debris (Excludes Hazards); AK, AZ, AR, HI, IA, KS, MO, NE, OK, WA 
 35 28 Debris (Excludes Hazards); CA, CO, ID, IL, MN, NV, NM, ND, OH, OR, UT, WI 
 40 32 Debris (Excludes Hazards); All other States 
 45 36 Boarding Windows  
 65 52 Boarding Single Man Door/Large Window 
 110 88 Security Door, Hinges and Padlock/Hasp 
 150 120 Strap W/H 
 50 40 Cap Water Line 
 35 28 Carbon Monoxide Detector 
 55 44 Smoke Detector 
 25 20 Extract/Pump Water (Under 1 foot, or 670 sq. cubic feet) 
 175 140 *Repair Bids - Charged only when they are declined 
 35 28 *Estimates obtained by specialist (i.e.; certified structural engineer reports) may vary by location. Bids will be provided prior to any work performed. 
 
 
 Trip Charge 
 35 28 ** Alaska preservation/REO services may be higher 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 Yard Maintenance (Under 7" in Height) 
 
 
 Initial Lawn Cuts -Up to 5,000 sq ft 
 50 40 Initial Lawn Cuts -Up to 9,999 sq ft 
 75 60 Initial Lawn Cuts - Up to 14,999 sq ft 
 95 76 Lawn Recuts - Up to 5,000 sq ft 
 50 40 Lawn Recuts - Up to 9,999 sq ft 
 70 56 Lawn Recuts - Up to 14,999 sq ft 
 90 72 Lawn Over 15,000 sq ft or over 7" in height, Per Bid Approval 
 
 
 Snow 
 50 40 Snow over 75 ft long or over 7" deep, Per Bid Approval


----------



## BPWY

I'm curious about some thing.


Doesn't changing the fee structure break the previous contract and require them to give us a new contract to sign?



Any way I'm going to send them a resignation letter. 

I am not winterizing for $60. RV antifreeze is $4 a gallon, not to mention our costs of every thing else is going up. Food, electric, supplies of all kinds.
I'm pretty sure that the folks that work at these places would not take a 40% pay reduction laying down either.
I do not know why they expect us to.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> I'm curious about some thing.
> 
> Doesn't changing the fee structure break the previous contract and require them to give us a new contract to sign?
> 
> Any way I'm going to send them a resignation letter.
> 
> I am not winterizing for $60. RV antifreeze is $4 a gallon, not to mention our costs of every thing else is going up. Food, electric, supplies of all kinds.
> I'm pretty sure that the folks that work at these places would not take a 40% pay reduction laying down either.
> I do not know why they expect us to.


You would think these guys would be able to afford to send some Lube if they are going to screw us so bad? That is the least they could do. Right?


----------



## BPWY

I made the final payment on my pickup today. Sure feels good!!!!
Paid for pickup pulling a paid for trailer with all paid for equipment...... feels pretty damn good!!!
Other than the trailer, one weed eater and back pack blower most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
Thats what counts.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I made the final payment on my pickup today. Sure feels good!!!!
> Paid for pickup pulling a paid for trailer with all paid for equipment...... feels pretty damn good!!!
> Other than the trailer, one weed eater and back pack blower most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
> Thats what counts.


Good for you. I can't wait until my truck is paid off. Only 25K to go


----------



## Guest

Anyone with any snow plow bucket recommendations for a truck? Whats a good price for one?


----------



## BPWY

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Good for you. I can't wait until my truck is paid off. Only 25K to go



thanks!

OUCH!



You are gonna need lots of P&P good luck.


----------



## Guest

BPWY,

See what all the good paying P&P work has got ya? :clap:

A nice diesel truck and that big red horse trailer LOL LOL LOL .....


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> thanks!
> 
> OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna need lots of P&P good luck.


You're not kidding. I was thinking about selling it and going and buying something for 10-12K cash, just to get out of the payment.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> BPWY,
> 
> See what all the good paying P&P work has got ya? :clap:
> 
> A nice diesel truck and that big red horse trailer LOL LOL LOL .....




LMAO!! Yup! He can haul cows from summer pasture to winter pasture with that trailer!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I made the final payment on my pickup today. Sure feels good!!!! Paid for pickup pulling a paid for trailer with all paid for equipment...... feels pretty damn good!!!


Nice rig, Paul. I did something similar with my trailer. 

I bought a flatbed, then had the steel company I used to do the books for build 6' high expanded metal sides, with a split ramp in the back that I can drive a car up on if I need to and a 30" deep cage at the front with doors on both side so I can reach my compressor, generator, gas cans, shop vac, etc. from both sides. I love my trailer. 

Congratulations!

Linda


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> BPWY,
> 
> See what all the good paying P&P work has got ya? :clap:
> 
> A nice diesel truck and that big red horse trailer LOL LOL LOL .....





mtmtnman said:


> LMAO!! Yup! He can haul cows from summer pasture to winter pasture with that trailer!






Your point is??????????????
Both of you are just jealous. 




I'm a high priced ho, long as theres money to be made...... I'm all over it. :clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Your point is??????????????
> Both of you are just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a high priced ho, long as theres money to be made...... I'm all over it. :clap:



Them tall sides would annoy the hell out of me. I like to be able to reach over the side to grab things when needed. For a few more bucks couldn't you have had an enclosed??


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I made the final payment on my pickup today. Sure feels good!!!!
> Paid for pickup pulling a paid for trailer with all paid for equipment...... feels pretty damn good!!!
> Other than the trailer, one weed eater and back pack blower most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
> Thats what counts.


" most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
Thats what counts. "

For the sake of keeping this a G rated thread, I won't go there my friend.:whistling:blink:

Hope you all enjoyed your INDEPENDENCE Day.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> " most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
> Thats what counts. "
> 
> For the sake of keeping this a G rated thread, I won't go there my friend.:whistling:blink:
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed your INDEPENDENCE Day.







Thats what you tell your wife isn't it??? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Them tall sides would annoy the hell out of me. I like to be able to reach over the side to grab things when needed. For a few more bucks couldn't you have had an enclosed??





A few????


Try twice. 



You are too easily annoyed. It sure is nice for hauling trash/branches until it comes time to unload. Its a pain then. I've got another trailer for that.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I made the final payment on my pickup today. Sure feels good!!!!
> Paid for pickup pulling a paid for trailer with all paid for equipment...... feels pretty damn good!!!
> Other than the trailer, one weed eater and back pack blower most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
> Thats what counts.





BPWY said:


> Thats what you tell your wife isn't it??? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Once again, I won't go there:no::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> A few????
> 
> 
> Try twice.
> 
> 
> 
> You are too easily annoyed. It sure is nice for hauling trash/branches until it comes time to unload. Its a pain then. I've got another trailer for that.



Mikey just picked up one like this. http://www.foxtrailers.com/index.php/trailers/8-x-16-tailwind-wide-body.html He likes it he likes it!! LOL!! Living in town he has to keep things tied down. All i have to worry about are Coyotes and the occasional bobcat.........


----------



## BPWY

Thats a grand more than mine.


My stuff can be locked down too. 

High sides aren't going to stop a theft, but they sure will slow things down.
We've got very low theft too.


----------



## mtmtnman

By the way BPWY, My brother is mad as hell at me. Dragging my 12' flatbed with a 1 ton crew cab total weight truck and trailer of just over 10K he fueled it for me the 2nd time in the last week and hand calculated was 14.45 MPG yesterday, The previous tank was 14.30 MPG His dually that is 9 years newer, same gear ratio, automatic 2wd barely gets that empty!! I'm betting your around 12MPG dragging that anchor around! :tt2::tt2::tt2::tt2: :whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've got a 1988 Chevy Silverado 3500 HD. I bought it almost 2 years ago with less than 41,000 original miles on it for $3,500. The trailer cost $1,500 and the fabrication cost $2,100. Total paid $7,100, all cash, and I love it. Nothing I hate more than payments!

My truck gets around 20 to 22mpg when I'm not hauling anything and around 15 to 16mpg fully loaded, neither of which I'm unhappy about even with the price of gas these days. My truck and trailer have paid for themselves many times over.

Linda


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Mikey just picked up one like this. http://www.foxtrailers.com/index.php/trailers/8-x-16-tailwind-wide-body.html He likes it he likes it!! LOL!! Living in town he has to keep things tied down. All i have to worry about are Coyotes and the occasional bobcat.........


I have one nearly identical to that. I love it. Only problem is, its so long, its kind of a bitch to get around in tight driveways and such.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I've got a 1988 Chevy Silverado 3500 HD. I bought it almost 2 years ago with less than 41,000 original miles on it for $3,500. The trailer cost $1,500 and the fabrication cost $2,100. Total paid $7,100, all cash, and I love it. Nothing I hate more than payments!
> 
> My truck gets around 20 to 22mpg when I'm not hauling anything and around 15 to 16mpg fully loaded, neither of which I'm unhappy about even with the price of gas these days. My truck and trailer have paid for themselves many times over.
> 
> Linda


Thats exactly why I want to get rid of my payment princess. I hate dumping money into that payment every month.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

The last vehicle I made payments on was repo'd, thanks to my 1st partner in this business. Everything since then has been paid for in cash and I've gotten some awesome deals. I will never finance anything again in my life!:no:

I have lots of stuff to maintain now, which can be a pain, but at least it's all bought and paid for. No finance companies breathing down my neck during a slow month. 

Linda


----------



## brm1109

*What are some people thinking*

This is actually a 2 part post.
1. I have officially given up on recommending contractors. I know one contractor that we are pretty close with. Asked him for a bid to do work. After he gave the bid I signed the contract and was told "it will be done next week". Then I went ahead and recommended him to 3 other people and they all signed contracts within the same week.
8 weeks later, not only didn't he do my work because he is "so busy" but these other people are calling me trying to get him to do the work. If I don't have the time to do the work, I simply tell the customer that. I hate to say yes and not be able to do it.
Part 2:
I just had to do 2 almost identical bids for drywall repair and painting $2k each (one for a bank and one for a regular customer).
Customer agrees and gives me a 30% deposit and we are doing it in 2 weeks. Then I am told that the bank said my bid was to high and I had to lower it. No I am not lowering it, that is the bid.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> This is actually a 2 part post.
> 1. I have officially given up on recommending contractors. I know one contractor that we are pretty close with. Asked him for a bid to do work. After he gave the bid I signed the contract and was told "it will be done next week". Then I went ahead and recommended him to 3 other people and they all signed contracts within the same week.
> 8 weeks later, not only didn't he do my work because he is "so busy" but these other people are calling me trying to get him to do the work. If I don't have the time to do the work, I simply tell the customer that. I hate to say yes and not be able to do it.
> Part 2:
> I just had to do 2 almost identical bids for drywall repair and painting $2k each (one for a bank and one for a regular customer).
> Customer agrees and gives me a 30% deposit and we are doing it in 2 weeks. Then I am told that the bank said my bid was to high and I had to lower it. No I am not lowering it, that is the bid.


Yeah had that happen before. Stuck to my bid ,they said they'll have someone else do it. A month later they called to let me know my bid was approved. Can't wait for this crap to turn around. Nothing better than to work for home owners. Even the crappy ones are better than banks.


----------



## BPWY

database said:


> subcontractors needed in all 50 states, send your coverage area ,state and counties to [email protected] you must have general liability ins, to be considered for assignments







Post up your pay scale. 
On this forum you're unlikely to get much action without it. 
We've all grown weary of bargain basement pay.

I don't mean to be rude, just stating facts of life.


----------



## Guest

database said:


> subcontractors needed in all 50 states, send your coverage area ,state and counties to [email protected] you must have general liability ins, to be considered for assignments



State your company name. For due dilegence we need to be checking out your credentials.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I made the final payment on my pickup today. Sure feels good!!!!
> Paid for pickup pulling a paid for trailer with all paid for equipment...... feels pretty damn good!!!
> Other than the trailer, one weed eater and back pack blower most of the equipment is WELL used, but its getting the yob done.
> Thats what counts.


It does feel good. Other than my personal house everything else is paid off. This allows me the ability to concentrate on growing biz, instead of worrying about creditors. Welcome to the club.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## BPWY

Some thing thats been bugging me most of the week and that resigning from AIM has brought to my attention again. Just how rude the service companies are. Arrogant, rude and disrespectful of the contractors. Its no wonder at all why the industry is where it is.



In my time I've quit a few companies from different lines of work.
All of them that I can remember would AT THE LEAST send a letter thanking me for my past work and expressing sadness that I was moving on.
Most of that I AM SURE was a canned letter but at least they acknowledge that you resigned and blow smoke about missing you.


With foreclosure service companies NOT A ONE that I've had the misfortune of quitting do they even bother to acknowledge that I've sent in a resignation letter. They are too rude and obnoxious to reply to it and at least fake sadness that I'm moving on.

To me its another sign of how incredibly low that this industry has sunk to. 


With the exception of Spectrum Home Services they've all just ignored my resignation email. The only way I knew they got it was that the work stopped.
With SHS we had words and didn't part on good terms..... lol

HomeLand FS, 5 Brothers, Mid American, AIM, FAS, Central Valley, and the list goes on and on. Now a one of them acknowledged the resignation.


----------



## Guest

You might of resigned from the companies but they won't drop you from their list of contractors.


1) you are still "counted" for government work as an eligible contractor for credit for getting people back to work.

2) surprising that most contractors don't call their insurance agent to drop the additional insured rider so they still "use" your policy as part of their blanket of insurance protection. 

3) they sincerely think YOU WILL MISS THEM and come crawling back


----------



## BPWY

I renew in Nov so they'll get dropped then.


Thats a good idea on calling the agent and having them dropped from the add insured.
I don't want some body trying to pin some thing stupid on my company that wasn't even my fault or at a property I didn't even work on.
Not that these squeaky clean and highly reputable companies would ever do some thing so low and fraudulent as that.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I renew in Nov so they'll get dropped then.
> 
> 
> Thats a good idea on calling the agent and having them dropped from the add insured.
> I don't want some body trying to pin some thing stupid on my company that wasn't even my fault or at a property I didn't even work on.
> Not that these squeaky clean and highly reputable companies would ever do some thing so low and fraudulent as that.


They don't respect the people (Contractors) that put the food on their table when you do work for them. :no:

My friend, what would possibly make you think any differently once you've told them to pound sand.:blink:

My take on it is NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I truely don't see most of these companies surviving any length of time.

The term "You get what you pay for." has never been more true than it is now in this business.


----------



## brm1109

*Screwing whoever possible (WTF)*

My wife asks me why I hate people sometimes. This could be a reason.
I have been working with a couple of investors doing cleanouts for them. Now I know a contractor that does a lot of work but he has been using the same trash removal company for years, so he is set with them. However; now this investor has 4 properties that they just bought and are getting ready to cleanout and renovate. 
I met them 3 weeks ago and gave bids for all of the trashouts and gave them this contractors number and told the contractor that I recommended him. They call and he goes out and gives them numbers for all of the work. Then he tells them that he can give them a bid for trashout (why even do that when I have a company and you know I am the one that recommended you).
SOmehow he talks to 1 of the investors and finds out my bid. Guess what he turns around and underbids me by 10%. So not only does he get all of the construction work but now he gives the cleanout to his friend.
Guess it is one less Christmas card I need to send.


----------



## thanohano44

Know your people bro. I let mines know I'd beat that ass if they ever undercut me. No joke.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

brm1109 said:


> My wife asks me why I hate people sometimes. This could be a reason.
> I have been working with a couple of investors doing cleanouts for them. Now I know a contractor that does a lot of work but he has been using the same trash removal company for years, so he is set with them. However; now this investor has 4 properties that they just bought and are getting ready to cleanout and renovate.
> I met them 3 weeks ago and gave bids for all of the trashouts and gave them this contractors number and told the contractor that I recommended him. They call and he goes out and gives them numbers for all of the work. Then he tells them that he can give them a bid for trashout (why even do that when I have a company and you know I am the one that recommended you).
> SOmehow he talks to 1 of the investors and finds out my bid. Guess what he turns around and underbids me by 10%. So not only does he get all of the construction work but now he gives the cleanout to his friend.
> Guess it is one less Christmas card I need to send.


That's so not cool. Definitely don't recommend anyone unless you're not going to be anywhere near the job performing any kind of work.

That's a tough lesson to learn about honesty in the industry but no doubt it will make you stop and think the next time someone wants a referral. There are far too many cutthroats out there these days.

Sorry you had to learn that particular lesson.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Had same thing happen to us on a 4 unit condo fire this past winter from a Servpro franchisee. I "used " to give them quite a bit of work..... he called to talk about a big job that we underbid them on that we start the 18th to ask if we would sub some work to their franchise ....he sure wasn't happy when I told him "never again will he see any work from us"... his "cheating " cost his franchise about 150k a year. Shame on you the first time but shame on me the 2nd time and there will NOT be a 2nd time!


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Had same thing happen to us on a 4 unit condo fire this past winter from a Servpro franchisee. I "used " to give them quite a bit of work..... he called to talk about a big job that we underbid them on that we start the 18th to ask if we would sub some work to their franchise ....he sure wasn't happy when I told him "never again will he see any work from us"... his "cheating " cost his franchise about 150k a year. Shame on you the first time but shame on me the 2nd time and there will NOT be a 2nd time!


Such is life. At least it wasn't one of your friends who did it to you.


----------



## brm1109

*My thoughts on this industry*

I see all of these ads for property preservation contractors needed but then when you contact 90% of them they try to pay you $50.00 for a winterization or $20.00 for a lawn cut.
Don't these companies realize that all they are getting are the hacks who can't possibly take any pride in their jobs for that rate. Then they quit after a couple of weeks and it starts all over again.
Then you have the one's that while they pay a little more they try to charge you back.
Somewhere along the lines, there has to be a happy medium when it comes to this business. 
Meantime, the honest and caring contractors such as myself are stuck with not even accepting some of the work for the low fees and then have to scramble to pick up other work. I am not sure why the banks and management companies haven't figured out that if they pay a decent fee their properties would be better maintained and would be ready for sale faster.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> I see all of these ads for property preservation contractors needed but then when you contact 90% of them they try to pay you $50.00 for a winterization or $20.00 for a lawn cut.
> Don't these companies realize that all they are getting are the hacks who can't possibly take any pride in their jobs for that rate. Then they quit after a couple of weeks and it starts all over again.
> Then you have the one's that while they pay a little more they try to charge you back.
> Somewhere along the lines, there has to be a happy medium when it comes to this business.
> Meantime, the honest and caring contractors such as myself are stuck with not even accepting some of the work for the low fees and then have to scramble to pick up other work. I am not sure why the banks and management companies haven't figured out that if they pay a decent fee their properties would be better maintained and would be ready for sale faster.


Everyone's trying to make a buck. That's all that there is to it.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I see all of these ads for property preservation contractors needed but then when you contact 90% of them they try to pay you $50.00 for a winterization or $20.00 for a lawn cut.
> Don't these companies realize that all they are getting are the hacks who can't possibly take any pride in their jobs for that rate. Then they quit after a couple of weeks and it starts all over again.
> Then you have the one's that while they pay a little more they try to charge you back.
> Somewhere along the lines, there has to be a happy medium when it comes to this business.
> Meantime, the honest and caring contractors such as myself are stuck with not even accepting some of the work for the low fees and then have to scramble to pick up other work. I am not sure why the banks and management companies haven't figured out that if they pay a decent fee their properties would be better maintained and would be ready for sale faster.


Most banks do pay pretty good.We get $150. per lock direct. $45. nat.
There really is no c/y in direct work just a bid. pictures are now becoming the norm, but a year ago we really didnt take them for direct work. What your seeing is work sub on top of sub etc. AND THERE LOOKING FOR ANY REASON NOT TO PAY. On another note you said you get screwed out of work by friends, That doesnt happen around here, no one wants anything to do with work, you have to beg people to get something outsourced in this area. Hell our drywall hanger and our finisher come out from NJ, cause no one here will do it.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Everyone's trying to make a buck. That's all that there is to it.







I am not about to be that generous.

There is out right fraud and greed going on in this industry perpetuated by the banks and especially the service companies.
Its far more than just trying to make a living.


----------



## Guest

So I have a manufactured home that needs to be demo'd. 

1250 sq. ft. Stripped down to studs inside and out. All thats left is the subfloor, int/ext studs. trusses, roof sheething, and comp. + 2 porches. Approx. 10 sq. of roofing on the porches combined. 

I'm trying to figure out a dollar figure on the demo and am not sure how to get there. 
Any good pointers. Is there a price/sq ft. rule of thumb or...

Any help would be appreciated. 

A google search says the avg. home demo is between $6-$15/sq ft. Accurate?


----------



## BPWY

I always got a bid from some one with heavy equipment and dump trucks.

By the time you rent the right tools for the job its unlikely you'll be competitive on your bid pricing.


----------



## brm1109

*Pricing*

Today I received an e-mail from a company regarding property preservation work. In the e-mail they asked me to fill out the application to start the process.
I replied asking for a copy of the pricing sheet this way no one wastes our time if the prices are to low. Got a response that they only send out the pricing if they hire you.
Is it me, but why go through all of the paperwork and all (for both parties) if I would just need to laugh if the prices are to low.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> Today I received an e-mail from a company regarding property preservation work. In the e-mail they asked me to fill out the application to start the process.
> I replied asking for a copy of the pricing sheet this way no one wastes our time if the prices are to low. Got a response that they only send out the pricing if they hire you.
> Is it me, but why go through all of the paperwork and all (for both parties) if I would just need to laugh if the prices are to low.






In the thread that got closed we went over that.

I've had it happen several times. They won't give a price list.
I thank them for their time and tell them what you just said.
Its pointless to go thru the process if they won't show you the price list.
To me its a clear indication that they are so ashamed of what little they are offering that they are hoping once you've gone to the effort of applying and getting approved that you'll just stay on even tho its too cheap.

Once I went against my gut and did it any way.
I was right. WAY TOO DAMN cheap. They pinched me $35 for a back ground check that I told them would come back clean..... and then I never got any work at all from them.

I wouldn't do that again.



Right now I'm getting so much local work that I've let almost all of the service companies go. Local work pays so much better and I've got folks pre paying me or begging for the invoice so that they can pay me.
Why should I wait on these clowns to get around to paying me 60 to 90 or longer days out, when ever they don't have any thing better to do so they write checks.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

brm1109 said:


> Got a response that they only send out the pricing if they hire you.


Been there, done that a time or two myself. Filled a couple out just to see the pricing. Prices were always ridiculously low.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

Has anyone here ever picked a kwikset smart key lock set? I have been unsuccessful on every attempt. I hate drilling out locks and usually do that as a last resort. I've followed everything I've seen on YouTube. I can't find any locksmith friends who know how. They all use this tool i forget what it's called.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Has anyone here ever picked a kwikset smart key lock set? I have been unsuccessful on every attempt. I hate drilling out locks and usually do that as a last resort. I've followed everything I've seen on YouTube. I can't find any locksmith friends who know how. They all use this tool i forget what it's called.



I have an electric lock pick and have never defeated one. Takes 30 seconds to drill them out though. HINT! Don't drill the keyway, drill where the bolts go through.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I have an electric lock pick and have never defeated one. Takes 30 seconds to drill them out though. HINT! Don't drill the keyway, drill where the bolts go through.......


Have you bumped locks before? Works 90% of the time and takes seconds.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> Have you bumped locks before? Works 90% of the time and takes seconds.



Don't work on a Schlage or the high end Kwiksets..................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Don't work on a Schlage or the high end Kwiksets..................


I bump schlages all the time, and usually faster than the cheap ones. There is only a couple models of schlages that are bump proof. What makes them easier is they have better tolerances on pin holes ,that allows the pins to jump smoother. I only ever ran into a bump proof schlage on a million dollar home and a condo that the association rekeyed. If that don't work drill out where the screws are. Just curious does the sheriffs around you break the doors down when they evicted someone?


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> Just curious does the sheriffs around you break the doors down when they evicted someone?






lock shop or the P&P guy

I've never seen the sheriff do a lock change.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> lock shop or the P&P guy
> 
> I've never seen the sheriff do a lock change.


The sheriff never changes the locks, they kick the door in and leave that for me


----------



## Guest

Hey folks.
I was contacted by Commercial Asset Preservation ( out of Utah ). Looking for a vendor for my state. Has anyone had any experience(s) with them?
Thanx


----------



## brm1109

*Commercial Asset Protection*

I signed up with them 2 years ago ( added to insurance and all) after I was told they had "a lot of work" never received a work order.
They called me last year because they said my insurance expired. I informed them that I could sent them a cert. with them named but will not pay to have them listed as additional insured until I started receiving work. They said no so I told them to take me off their list.


----------



## BPWY

This right here would stop me from having any thing to do with them.




> In addition to Bunker's involvement with CAP, Bunker is also currently President and CEO of Spectrum Field Services, Inc., a nationwide field services provider. Spectrum was founded by Bunker in 1987, when the field services industry was in its infancy.


The last I knew Spectrum's pricing is just as pathetic as Homeland's.


----------



## Guest

I work for CAP, and I have had no bad experience to share with this company.


----------



## mtmtnman

idahoproperty1 said:


> I work for CAP, and I have had no bad experience to share with this company.



What are they paying? About 35% of HUD rate???


----------



## Guest

How much your going to get paid is a question you need to take to them, but no we do not get paid that low from them.


----------



## Guest

idahoproperty1 said:


> How much your going to get paid is a question you need to take to them, but no we do not get paid that low from them.


I think I've heard that one before.


----------



## Guest

I assure you mbobbish that I am a real company that makes my sole income from the property preservation field, everyone needs to do there own dd and make the best choices for there biz on who they work with. I am only stating I have had no issues with working with CAP and there legit I didn't have any desire to play 20 questions about the company and since you have heard that before it sounds like you do great research for yourself.


----------



## BPWY

idahoproperty1 said:


> I work for CAP, and I have had no bad experience to share with this company.





idahoproperty1 said:


> I assure you mbobbish that I am a real company that makes my sole income from the property preservation field, everyone needs to do there own dd and make the best choices for there biz on who they work with. I am only stating I have had no issues with working with CAP and there legit I didn't have any desire to play 20 questions about the company and since you have heard that before it sounds like you do great research for yourself.







You do realize that as soon as they are mentioned your first post on the forum is in defense of them. And when very mildly questioned you immediately get extremely defensive about your motives in defending them.
Makes you look like a company water carrier.
I'm just saying.



For most of us this is not our first day around forums. I've personally seen it on another forum in a different line of work where a company gets a bad rap and immediately some one shows up to carry the company water and proclaim every one else full of hot air and liars.

It does look very suspicious.


----------



## Guest

idahoproperty1 said:


> I assure you mbobbish that I am a real company that makes my sole income from the property preservation field, everyone needs to do there own dd and make the best choices for there biz on who they work with. I am only stating I have had no issues with working with CAP and there legit I didn't have any desire to play 20 questions about the company and since you have heard that before it sounds like you do great research for yourself.


What's the name of your company again? I love to research stuff, its a hobby of mine. Yes.


----------



## Guest

BRWY, thats a fair statement but not the case. I do not play 20 question about another company only because I am not qualified to answer those questions as I feel you wouldn't be qualified to answer question about my biz, the only thing I can offer about CAP is there real they pay the amount someone agrees to work for them for and thats all I can offer. not really defending them just answering to what i know.


----------



## BPWY

idahoproperty1 said:


> BRWY, thats a fair statement but not the case. I do not play 20 question about another company only because I am not qualified to answer those questions as I feel you wouldn't be qualified to answer question about my biz, the only thing I can offer about CAP is there real they pay the amount someone agrees to work for them for and thats all I can offer. not really defending them just answering to what i know.







I can see your point and while I wish there was more info forth coming I can see you are CYA to a high level.

I have a big mouth and some days it does get me into trouble. :laughing:


You are more qualified than you may realize to answer questions about them.
You work for them and as such makes you far more qualified to answer questions about them than what I am to answer questions about your biz.

About the only questions I could answer is that "yes I've seen your profile on CT" and "I have to assume that you work in the P&P/REO industry".
I don't work for or with your company.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I can see your point and while I wish there was more info forth coming I can see you are CYA to a high level.
> 
> I have a big mouth and some days it does get me into trouble. :laughing:
> 
> You are more qualified than you may realize to answer questions about them.
> You work for them and as such makes you far more qualified to answer questions about them than what I am to answer questions about your biz.
> 
> About the only questions I could answer is that "yes I've seen your profile on CT" and "I have to assume that you work in the P&P/REO industry".
> I don't work for or with your company.


Paul,

You shouldn't be getting in any trouble for what you say. You're just being honest.


----------



## Guest

Hi all, Figured I would introduce myself before I start asking questions.

I am a recently retired from the Military, I have been doing propertymanagement and maintenance, along with all kinds of Handyman services on theside for 25+ years. I came across this post by accident and have been puttingALLOT of research into it.

I am very impressed with quite a few of the contributors, you can reallypick out the sincere members from their input.

The one thing I have a question about that people post allot on the subject inhere is pricing, is the pricing on the HUD list all encompassing (labor ANDparts)? It seems that there are some items that is a bit low to be parts andlabor.

Same with the inspection, for the lack of PPCs in this area, I would assumethere are properties that are not cost effective (time, gas, wear and tearetc.) to go and perform inspections that expense more than the return.
Can someone help meout here?


----------



## BPWY

Welcome to the forum, thank you for your service to our country.


What state do you do work in?


----------



## Guest

Thank You and Thank You.

I am in FL, the closest PPC from me are about 40 - 80 miles away. I know it might be a downside if I decide to exicute this plan of getting into this biz, but I am not interested in joining the "Nationals" just yet, not getting allot of good vibes from them on the research I am doing, except for *a1propertyclean,* I am more impressed with her outfit than the others, but want to try this solo first.

Again, thanks for any assistance you could provide.


----------



## Guest

DMLLC said:


> Hi all, Figured I would introduce myself before I start asking questions.
> 
> I am a recently retired from the Military, I have been doing propertymanagement and maintenance, along with all kinds of Handyman services on theside for 25+ years. I came across this post by accident and have been puttingALLOT of research into it.
> 
> I am very impressed with quite a few of the contributors, you can reallypick out the sincere members from their input.
> 
> The one thing I have a question about that people post allot on the subject inhere is pricing, is the pricing on the HUD list all encompassing (labor ANDparts)? It seems that there are some items that is a bit low to be parts andlabor.
> 
> Same with the inspection, for the lack of PPCs in this area, I would assumethere are properties that are not cost effective (time, gas, wear and tearetc.) to go and perform inspections that expense more than the return.
> Can someone help meout here?


Welcome, and thank you for your service. The hud rates are for parts and labor where applicable . That being said doesn't mean that you have to do the work for that. At least not all the time. Where it doesn't make sense or you can't make a profit you can bid out the work and hope to get the job. The problem is, at least where I'm at ,is there are others that will always work for less. It's hard to work and make a profit,being a licensed and insured business, when there are kids and hacks that will do it for less. And if you work thru a middleman...ie a national or a regional.. your not even going to get close to the hud rates. And don't get me started on the occupancy check rates:no


----------



## BPWY

DMLLC said:


> Thank You and Thank You.
> 
> I am in FL, the closest PPC from me are about 40 - 80 miles away. I know it might be a downside if I decide to exicute this plan of getting into this biz, but I am not interested in joining the "Nationals" just yet, not getting allot of good vibes from them on the research I am doing, except for *a1propertyclean,* I am more impressed with her outfit than the others, but want to try this solo first.
> 
> Again, thanks for any assistance you could provide.






My advice is to only make P&P a small part of your business. That is where I got my footing back into business after driving truck for 7 yrs but there is no way today I'd want it to be much of my business model. 

P&P work is slowing down and for the most part the pay rate has declined over the last 2 yrs to a point where there is little profit if you are the first guy in the pay line. Add a national or a regional and ...... forget about it.


I'd be looking at lawn care, handy man jobs, etc. Any thing you are good at and where you are dealing direct with the person that is cutting the check. 

I turned an invoice over to collections this morning for $2000. For what ever stupid reason the attorney general does not allow the collection agencies to follow state law and add collection fees on top of the original invoice. This means I give up 40% for the collection agency's fees. $800

There went any or all profit that WAS in the job.

There is no way I want to see you start out with the wolves that the P&P industry has become.


----------



## Guest

Thanks!, I appreciate the insight, from what I have researched, you areright in-line with the findings.

I think I might have a rough time with this, from what I see, this is aget-in and get-out work, which is fine for the trash-outs/clean-ups, but forthe actual work, I have allot of pride and attention to detail when I dothings, that is what has always benefited me with a constant stream of work(not much profit, but had the military income to supplement, not the case anylonger). I have a feeling that there might be allot of free estimates in myfuture with little to no return unless I degrade the quality of effort I putinto this and reflect it in the estimate. I assume that there are very few (ifany) chargeable estimate in this biz.


----------



## Guest

My apologies for all the combines words in my posts, they are not like that as I type????


----------



## Guest

Dpwy is right. Dont make the preservation all of the business. You can make more doing handyman type work,if you can line up the jobs. As for charging for quotes, ain't happening. These people will have you drive 50miles to put two wire nuts on for $4 if you let them. Best of luck. And again thanks for your service.


----------



## Guest

DMLLC said:


> Hi all, Figured I would introduce myself before I start asking questions.
> 
> I am a recently retired from the Military, I have been doing propertymanagement and maintenance, along with all kinds of Handyman services on theside for 25+ years. I came across this post by accident and have been puttingALLOT of research into it.
> 
> I am very impressed with quite a few of the contributors, you can reallypick out the sincere members from their input.
> 
> The one thing I have a question about that people post allot on the subject inhere is pricing, is the pricing on the HUD list all encompassing (labor ANDparts)? It seems that there are some items that is a bit low to be parts andlabor.
> 
> Same with the inspection, for the lack of PPCs in this area, I would assumethere are properties that are not cost effective (time, gas, wear and tearetc.) to go and perform inspections that expense more than the return.
> Can someone help meout here?


Thank You for your service:thumbup:

If you haven't already, read my thread "To the Newbies", there's some good info in there.

Regarding pricing, HUD, FannieMae, FreddieMac, the VA etc. all have established base prices that typically do include Materials and Labor. Having said that, this industry is now in an era where the Nationals and Regionals want more work for less money. They want you to shoulder ALL the liability, they want you to finance there project for months and they want to provide minimal compensation to you for doing so. Thus, they don't pay the established rates typically. In the real world that just doesn't work.

The old saying "You get what you pay for." couldn't be more true than it is now in the Prop. Pres. biz. Most legit contractors can't or won't work for what they want to pay. They then get some poor schmuck to do it for a pitance. It usually doesn't get done properly. That schmuck usually gets screwed over by the company that requested the work.

My best words of advice for you are to tread cautiously into this business and it has "GOT" to be worth it for you to do it. You don't want a job, you are running a business.

Remember, J-O-B stands for Just Over Broke.

Good Luck my friend.


----------



## oteroproperties

DreamWeaver said:


> Thank You for your service:thumbup:
> 
> If you haven't already, read my thread "To the Newbies", there's some good info in there.
> 
> Regarding pricing, HUD, FannieMae, FreddieMac, the VA etc. all have established base prices that typically do include Materials and Labor. Having said that, this industry is now in an era where the Nationals and Regionals want more work for less money. They want you to shoulder ALL the liability, they want you to finance there project for months and they want to provide minimal compensation to you for doing so. Thus, they don't pay the established rates typically. In the real world that just doesn't work.
> 
> The old saying "You get what you pay for." couldn't be more true than it is now in the Prop. Pres. biz. Most legit contractors can't or won't work for what they want to pay. They then get some poor schmuck to do it for a pitance. It usually doesn't get done properly. That schmuck usually gets screwed over by the company that requested the work.
> 
> My best words of advice for you are to tread cautiously into this business and it has "GOT" to be worth it for you to do it. You don't want a job, you are running a business.
> 
> Remember, J-O-B stands for Just Over Broke.
> 
> Good Luck my friend.



I own a profitable property preservation company in florida. We have worked for Safeguard for many years with very little issues. There are the occasional problems but none that are not solved in a phone call. I also Sub (not typical for us) for another company that has proved to be a very good decision. I have been in business for about 10yrs 7 of them inc. 3 guys that work with me are their families sole providers. All own homes.

What you have to remember is that this is your business, not theirs (nationals, brokers, customers). They are 100% focused on their profit and performance and you should be as well. I will give you an example. Due dates, i take them as mere suggestions. I dont do it to be defiant i do it because routing is one of the largest obsticles to overcome in this business, nail that down first.

The people on this forum will tell you that i am an unusual case and that "it" will happen to me eventually. I simply refuse to believe that. I have been in this industry for a while and am mentored by elders that have been doing this for 20yrs, they seem to be doing fine. 

I will say one more thing. Your geographical location is the largest deciding factor on how much money you can make and how important you are to the companies you work for. The guys who have alot of problems are in lower volume more rural areas


----------



## Guest

In response to dreamweavers last statement, heres a new one thta has shown up on rehab bids the last two weeks
Terms of payment: Upon sale (c losing) of the property.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> In response to dreamweavers last statement, heres a new one thta has shown up on rehab bids the last two weeks
> Terms of payment: Upon sale (c losing) of the property.







Once again they are trying to get the contractors to finance their jobs.

No way i'd sign on for that ****.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> In response to dreamweavers last statement, heres a new one thta has shown up on rehab bids the last two weeks
> Terms of payment: Upon sale (c losing) of the property.


Um....no. Absolutely not. Never. Take the advice from me, as a 10-year real estate appraiser: Pay at closing is for real estate brokers and loan officers making thousands in commissions. Your rates are FEES to be paid upon completion of work. End of story.


----------



## BPWY

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!

*Homeowner Forecloses on Bank of America*




Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure, I believe them from the bottom of my heart.


> “We apologize to Mr. Nyerges that there was a delay in receiving the funds,”read the bank’s written statement to the _Naples News_. “The original request went to an outside attorney who is no longer in business.”


----------



## BPWY

oteroproperties said:


> I will give you an example. Due dates, i take them as mere suggestions. I dont do it to be defiant i do it because routing is one of the largest obsticles to overcome in this business, nail that down first.
> 
> The people on this forum will tell you that i am an unusual case and that "it" will happen to me eventually. I simply refuse to believe that.






One day you will get it. You just mentioned how too.

Not all of these nationals will play with you.
America's InfoMart charges a 10% penalty on top of the discount if you miss the deadline.
I've seen some that go as much as a 25% penalty.... on top of the discount.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Everyone's trying to make a buck. That's all that there is to it.


Not all money is good money.


----------



## Guest

That's a gorgeous rig. Nice, very nice!


----------



## Guest

Anybody wanna share some info with me?



Had an aquaintance in NC ask if we could help with some safeguard mows. 

She said she is getting 35.00 (in NC) for up to an acre and up to 12" height and bid rest. 

I have a guy who said he is willing to do them for her for 30.00. I won't be taking a cut at all. 

But, she said most lawns were 7000 to 30000....not true, 40% are over 30,000.

And she says safeguard doesn't increase pay till over an acre. My guy is to cut an acre and bid the rest.



Like I said, she is an aquaintance....but my guy is my guy you know? He works hard, has wife and 2 kids. I just want to make sure she is being upfront with him regarding the pricing. I would be upset to find she is getting increase for over .25 of acre and not giving it to him until over a full acre.


----------



## BPWY

Sounds right for 09 pricing levels.


Not sure if they've increased for 2011. 
They asked me back in Feb if I'd do them for $45.
I said no.... $50. 
Still didn't get em.

I do a few.... HEAVY emphasis on few..... pre-foreclosure lawns for them. 
Price varies per client. $40 to $60 to $80.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> Anybody wanna share some info with me?
> 
> Had an aquaintance in NC ask if we could help with some safeguard mows.
> 
> She said she is getting 35.00 (in NC) for up to an acre and up to 12" height and bid rest.
> 
> I have a guy who said he is willing to do them for her for 30.00. I won't be taking a cut at all.
> 
> But, she said most lawns were 7000 to 30000....not true, 40% are over 30,000.
> 
> And she says safeguard doesn't increase pay till over an acre. My guy is to cut an acre and bid the rest.
> 
> Like I said, she is an aquaintance....but my guy is my guy you know? He works hard, has wife and 2 kids. I just want to make sure she is being upfront with him regarding the pricing. I would be upset to find she is getting increase for over .25 of acre and not giving it to him until over a full acre.


That's not true. Safeguard pays at 5k -9.9k sf 10k-14.9sf and so forth every 5k sf. Unless that is, your acquaintance did a deal with them to do up to an acre for that amount during competitive grass cut mailed season.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Homeowner Forecloses on Bank of America
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure, I believe them from the bottom of my heart.


Just beautiful


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> That's not true. Safeguard pays at 5k -9.9k sf 10k-14.9sf and so forth every 5k sf. Unless that is, your acquaintance did a deal with them to do up to an acre for that amount during competitive grass cut mailed season.





Are you doing their REO grass cuts?


I know they use a different price level for REO and P&P.


----------



## Guest

I think it is pp, she just sent 57 mows that are every 7 and 10 days.
Most are over a month late.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Are you doing their REO grass cuts?
> 
> I know they use a different price level for REO and P&P.


Both. REO is lower because it's done every 7 days here. We bid to overseed, fertilize etc. Safeguards good on the REO end. Not so much on PP.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> I think it is pp, she just sent 57 mows that are every 7 and 10 days.
> Most are over a month late.


I would think out where you're at as well as Wy and Mt, you'd be cutting lawns every 7 days regardless Ppo or REO.


----------



## Guest

Actually, just checked and they are reo.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I would think out where you're at as well as Wy and Mt, you'd be cutting lawns every 7 days regardless Ppo or REO.






7 days?


Only if its watered and fertilized. Aint happening on a bank owned.
Around here if it isn't watered it aint growing. 
The last couple yrs it hasn't dried up until about this time of yr. But I've seen years when the lawns never turned green until the sprinkler systems were started.


I've got one they put in at once a month.


----------



## Guest

Another brilliant try of a scam : we put 7sq siding on a mobile home that was required by Hudson M&M in April. Property conveyed same month. Original siding blew off 2 years ago in windstorm. NOW in June a tornado hot the area and blew off this 7sq plus one entire side of siding....

NOW hud wants us to reinstall the siding again for free due to this "must have been improperly installed " idiots!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> 7 days?
> 
> Only if its watered and fertilized. Aint happening on a bank owned.
> Around here if it isn't watered it aint growing.
> The last couple yrs it hasn't dried up until about this time of yr. But I've seen years when the lawns never turned green until the sprinkler systems were started.
> 
> I've got one they put in at once a month.


Here in AZ, all REO properties have to compete with the new builds due to the endless supply of tract homes. Safeguard demands the lawn be watered and cut once a week.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> 7 days?
> 
> Only if its watered and fertilized. Aint happening on a bank owned.
> Around here if it isn't watered it aint growing.
> The last couple yrs it hasn't dried up until about this time of yr. But I've seen years when the lawns never turned green until the sprinkler systems were started.
> 
> I've got one they put in at once a month.


Does the grass just not grow there? In Utah, regardless of watering the grass grows. Same in Hawaii. In AZ almost 18 hours of sun a day, very little rain, our ppo's can germinate into 4ft jungles in 2 weeks. Even during the winter the grass and weeds still grow.


----------



## BPWY

No water, no grow.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> No water, no grow.


Is Wyoming arid? I remember it being very humid when I went there several years ago. Went to watch a football game at the U of Wyoming. Oh those uniforms were ugly.


----------



## Guest

*Altisource VMS*

Any one using the new Altisource VMS?

Are you getting work at the same rate you were in RealTrans?

Are you getting paid?


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Is Wyoming arid? I remember it being very humid when I went there several years ago. Went to watch a football game at the U of Wyoming. Oh those uniforms were ugly.




WY humid???? :laughing::laughing:
Maybe compared to parts of AZ.

WY is a very dry state. Dry and sandy soil.


The average rain fall for Cheyenne is 14 inches. Once the rain stops and the wind begins blowing the soil drys out and every thing except the stoutest weeds quits growing.
Other parts of the state are even lower.


Grass whether native grasses or planted sod goes dormant, quits growing and turns brown once the water stops.
On a typical year Aug, Sept, and Oct a grass cut MIGHT be needed once a month to catch the few weeds. 
Certainly not needed in Oct. Its too cold and too much snow some years.


----------



## ARPPP

ppm&m said:


> Any one using the new Altisource VMS?
> Are you getting work at the same rate you were in RealTrans?
> Are you getting paid?


Yes, I am getting work orders in the VMS System.
-Not happy with it. It is not compatible with Windows 7 and IE 9 and I cannot go backwards with IE on Windows. Will have to find an old computer to upload with 

Are you getting work at the same rate you were in RealTrans?
-Work orders have slowed somewhat, still getting quite a few in REALTrans. Alot of bids, that they are calling you on 2-3x's a day for status on :hammer:

Are you getting paid?[/
-No, I am sure you got the email today apologizing for the delay in payment due to "technology delays".

IMO it is not ready for prime time, and we should not be the test monkeys for the system 

Annette
ARPPP


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> Yes, I am getting work orders in the VMS System.
> -Not happy with it. It is not compatible with Windows 7 and IE 9 and I cannot go backwards with IE on Windows. Will have to find an old computer to upload with
> 
> Are you getting work at the same rate you were in RealTrans?
> -Work orders have slowed somewhat, still getting quite a few in REALTrans. Alot of bids, that they are calling you on 2-3x's a day for status on :hammer:
> 
> Are you getting paid?[/
> -No, I am sure you got the email today apologizing for the delay in payment due to "technology delays".
> 
> IMO it is not ready for prime time, and we should not be the test monkeys for the system
> 
> Annette
> ARPPP



DAMMIT!!!!!! That is why i am having all the issues i am having!! The stupid Indians couldn't tell me that!! I told them i was running Win. 7 and IE9 too!!!!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> DAMMIT!!!!!! That is why i am having all the issues i am having!! The stupid Indians couldn't tell me that!! I told them i was running Win. 7 and IE9 too!!!!!!!!


damn **************!!! how I love indian food. curry beef stew with some mayonaise hits the spot.


----------



## Guest

*Alti VMS*

It is slow and no pay. Got the email yesterday, I hope they fix it soon. We have been assigned one OI since VMS started in June (CRAZY). We were waiting for the ISB and checked our acct and the OI order was gone. We called VMO and they don’t know what happen. Two days ago we got a hold of a team lead and they say it was no longer an REO and assigned to another Dept. I mean the right foot doesn’t know what the left foot is doing! The team lead also said that they hope to have the problems with the VMS fixed with-in a week and will assign more orders. "If it ain't broke why fix it" (Realtrans)


----------



## ARPPP

ppm&m said:


> It is slow and no pay. Got the email yesterday, I hope they fix it soon. We have been assigned one OI since VMS started in June (CRAZY). We were waiting for the ISB and checked our acct and the OI order was gone. We called VMO and they don’t know what happen. Two days ago we got a hold of a team lead and they say it was no longer an REO and assigned to another Dept. I mean the right foot doesn’t know what the left foot is doing! The team lead also said that they hope to have the problems with the VMS fixed with-in a week and will assign more orders. "If it ain't broke why fix it" (Realtrans)


They don't tell you, but if the property is under contract they do not assign an ISB. They will do nothing to the property unless specifically requested by buyer, which includes lock change.

You will also notice that unlike REALTrans, VMS does not recognize weekends or holidays. Due dates will fall where they fall.

Annette ARPPP


----------



## Guest

I actually saw some decent ads on craigslist. They actually wanted experienced vendor who are well qualified and know the guidelines. One even stated they pay 100% of bid amount! Looks like some actually still care about the quality of work.


----------



## brm1109

*WOW got a bid approved*

So the other day I receive a work order for a bid that I submitted for an initial grass cut. Only problem is the bid was put in in late April and they send it to me now (with the same price). Uh not happening, you wait almost 3 months and expect the same price, I don't think so...


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> So the other day I receive a work order for a bid that I submitted for an initial grass cut. Only problem is the bid was put in in late April and they send it to me now (with the same price). Uh not happening, you wait almost 3 months and expect the same price, I don't think so...


I've had the same thing happen with mold remediation bids. They wait 3 months to accept it. My bid allows for a week,or I re-bid. You would think they would figure out how fast this stuff spreads by now. Guess not.


----------



## BPWY

SWOH REO said:


> I actually saw some decent ads on craigslist. They actually wanted experienced vendor who are well qualified and know the guidelines. One even stated they pay 100% of bid amount! Looks like some actually still care about the quality of work.






100% of the bid amount means they are adding their mark up to your bid.

If I bid $100 knowing they are going to take 25% discount then I'll tell them I need $133. They'll take their discount and I get paid what I wanted.

With this company you bid $100, get paid $100 and don't worry about their discount getting added on the front end.


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> I've had the same thing happen with mold remediation bids. They wait 3 months to accept it. My bid allows for a week,or I re-bid. You would think they would figure out how fast this stuff spreads by now. Guess not.





I used to think that nationals and those that work at them are the most ignorant folks around. Because they CLAIM to not understand how this works.


Then after more thought I'm convinced that its an "ignorance routine". Its all part of banging the contractors. Getting more for the same or less money.

Thats why the bids have to have clauses in them.
Bid terms and conditions drive nationals insane but you gotta CYA.

5 Brothers would get very irate when you put bid conditions on your bids. 
They tried to claim the price was the price no questions or stipulations.


----------



## BPWY

$1800 delivered to the house.
Needs a little work.


I hope it snows A LOT this winter.


----------



## oteroproperties

BPWY said:


> One day you will get it. You just mentioned how too.
> 
> Not all of these nationals will play with you.
> America's InfoMart charges a 10% penalty on top of the discount if you miss the deadline.
> I've seen some that go as much as a 25% penalty.... on top of the discount.


I know. Thats what you keep saying. . . . . .

Anyway i dont work for americas info mart. If i did i would have to make sure i got them done on time unless it was worth it to take the hit.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> $1800 delivered to the house.
> Needs a little work.
> 
> I hope it snows A LOT this winter.


Niiiiiice


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Another brilliant try of a scam : we put 7sq siding on a mobile home that was required by Hudson M&M in April. Property conveyed same month. Original siding blew off 2 years ago in windstorm. NOW in June a tornado hot the area and blew off this 7sq plus one entire side of siding....
> 
> NOW hud wants us to reinstall the siding again for free due to this "must have been improperly installed " idiots!


Hmmm.... Tornado proof siding. Who would've thunk it? I didn't even know it existed:blink:lololol

What idiots, anything they think they can do to get out of their obligations.


----------



## BPWY

More gooberment interference in the housing market thats going to make things worse.
Section 8 housing coming to a location near you.


----------



## Guest

? We havent had an int/secure in two months. Is it just our area, or are you guys busy w/locks.


----------



## Guest

we see alot of the times we will get most of the secures and cc work in Oct since that is the start of the winterization in our area. But we are still currently getting those orders


----------



## Guest

20+ initial secures a day here but we don't do trashouts and that kind of work.


----------



## thanohano44

Slammed with initial secures. Problem is....most of the properties are occupied!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Slammed with initial secures. Problem is....most of the properties are occupied!!!!!!


62% here for the month of June. July is looking worse than that!


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> 62% here for the month of June. July is looking worse than that!


I haven't pulled the numbers but I'm sure we are close to that as well.


----------



## BPWY

Remember a couple weeks ago I was so happy I'd paid off my truck??


All that hard work was for nothing it seems.



Some folks need to learn how to drive and that stop means stop!!!!!!

I'm out of business until I can locate a truck and insurance moves at the speed of a mud slide.

Theres a lot of damage that doesn't really show in the pics.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Remember a couple weeks ago I was so happy I'd paid off my truck??
> 
> All that hard work was for nothing it seems.
> 
> Some folks need to learn how to drive and that stop means stop!!!!!!
> 
> I'm out of business until I can locate a truck and insurance moves at the speed of a mud slide.
> 
> Theres a lot of damage that doesn't really show in the pics.


Ouch!!!! I hope you find something soon.


----------



## brm1109

That really sucks. Hopefully you are ok. Good luck.


----------



## ARPPP

I am so sorry to see a "man down", hopefully this is temporary for you and you can get back to work quickly. Any buddies with a beater they can loan for you a little while? Hopefully everything will come out smelling like roses. Keep your head up!


----------



## Guest

Any one do work for LPSField service? How are they to work for and do they pay good.


----------



## brm1109

*This was hell of a yard*

OMG,
Did this initial lawn cut today. My God it was one of the worst that I ever had to do.
Funny thing is I have 2 more almost as bad to get done this week.
View attachment 52335


View attachment 52337


View attachment 52336


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> OMG,
> Did this initial lawn cut today. My God it was one of the worst that I ever had to do.
> Funny thing is I have 2 more almost as bad to get done this week.
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52335"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52337"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52336"/>


Wow. Atleast no snakes. Another p&p company did the yard of a forclosure two houses from me. He came across atleast 5 copperheads. Glad I didnt get that job.


----------



## Guest

JarrattProp said:


> Wow. Atleast no snakes. Another p&p company did the yard of a forclosure two houses from me. He came across atleast 5 copperheads. Glad I didnt get that job.


I was scared to death of them snakes when I worked SC! I did a house in the mountain boonies by NC border and the owners father showed up in an ambulance from fishing a body out of a stream from a snakebites (copperhead )victim. Said those dang things jump, climb trees and chase you during mating season. Also said that every Parrish carries a full supply of antivenom and don't worry.....screw that! My John Deere mowed like a blur in many many areas


----------



## BPWY

I'd have been mowing with one hand and the other hand clutching my .45 loaded with bird shot.


----------



## Guest

Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. What draws you to be angry with your own foolishness. If I dont like a customer. I dont work for him anymore. What entices you to do more. are you in love with bitching.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I was scared to death of them snakes when I worked SC! I did a house in the mountain boonies by NC border and the owners father showed up in an ambulance from fishing a body out of a stream from a snakebites (copperhead )victim. Said those dang things jump, climb trees and chase you during mating season. Also said that every Parrish carries a full supply of antivenom and don't worry.....screw that! My John Deere mowed like a blur in many many areas


wtf...I dont do snakes. probably would have packed up on that one. Because my home is backed up to the woods, I'm gearing up for the copperheads here at my house. Didnt know what i was getting into with this house. House even comes with its own coyote. Thing was 20 ft from me, wife and two of my children. They thought I ws joking when I sd run back in the house(smh).


----------



## Guest

our pet coyote.


----------



## mtmtnman

JarrattProp said:


> wtf...I dont do snakes. probably would have packed up on that one. Because my home is backed up to the woods, I'm gearing up for the copperheads here at my house. Didnt know what i was getting into with this house. House even comes with its own coyote. Thing was 20 ft from me, wife and two of my children. They thought I ws joking when I sd run back in the house(smh).


Coyotes don't get to close around here. If they do either my daughters or myself throw high velocity lead at them............


----------



## BPWY

Unless a coyote is rabid normally they are pretty scared of humans.


Lead down range might have some thing to do with that. lol

In WY they are open season all year long.


----------



## Guest

*Speaking of coyotes and varmits.....*

Hey All,

I know many of you are clients or ex-clients of Ocwen/Altisource. We did work last year for an Altisource contractor and they stiffed us for 100% of the money. We are going through the legal process and I know it is a long shot, but if any of you have a solid contact in their billing/accounting department it would be greatly appreciated. If I can prove the Altisource contractor was paid it should be case closed on me getting paid.

Otherwise I'm facing an uphill battle since I'm dealing with the lowest of the low and they will just lie and fabricate anything and the "burden of proof" falls on me since I'm the one who sued and their contract pretty much puts you in a lose-lose situation (don't sign those anymore).

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Guest

My advise? Chalk it up as a loss and keep plugging. I had same experience on mold testing for an altisource home for another contractor. Got nowhere calling, emailing or faxing. Not enough money to waste time liening home.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Coyotes don't get to close around here. If they do either my daughters or myself throw high velocity lead at them............


The thing is that we dont live in the mountains. My next door neighbor who is from the mountains and still has a house there was even suprised when he saw it. Said he was doing his 4 am walk and ran across him. He shouted or something and the coyote walked away. Being a city boy I would have shot it not knowing that they are scared of humans.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> My advise? Chalk it up as a loss and keep plugging. I had same experience on mold testing for an altisource home for another contractor. Got nowhere calling, emailing or faxing. Not enough money to waste time liening home.


We worked for them for a couple months, until the 60 day mark came and went and we saw they were just using us. In retrospect I should have liened all the homes, but that time is past. Unfortunately it is enough money to "waste time on" :sad:


----------



## mtmtnman

RFS said:


> We worked for them for a couple months, until the 60 day mark came and went and we saw they were just using us. In retrospect I should have liened all the homes, but that time is past. Unfortunately it is enough money to "waste time on" :sad:



Direct with Alti-Source i have always been paid. Working through someone else?? Not so much.........


----------



## Guest

Heres some info that came out today on Altisource

http://www.housingwire.com/2011/07/...8-revenue-up-45-on-gains-in-mortgage-services


----------



## Guest

Here's two short stories from this week.
Trashed out a house loaded with paper.(mail,letters, fliers.) Going down I-80 75mph a/c cranked Def Leppard cranked windows up. Car pulls up along side, lady pointing backwards. Look in mirror "snowing at 87 degrees" I say. Road is just covered. I just went faster so no one could get the plate#. (Convicts clean the roads in the summer, give them something to do.)

We put cloths in those bins on the side of the road and had the injoyment of talking to the lady who owns them. She has 110 of them they hold 2,000 lbs and she sells the cloths for get this .40 cents a pound. Empties the ones we where at 3 times a week. She said she makes 12k a week. NO DISCOUNT.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Direct with Alti-Source i have always been paid. Working through someone else?? Not so much.........






Same here. Some times you have to email them about paying, but usually you don't have the BS with getting paid that other nationals and regionals put the vendors thru.
Ocwen's direct pricing is as low as I'll accept.


----------



## Guest

RFS said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I know many of you are clients or ex-clients of Ocwen/Altisource. We did work last year for an Altisource contractor and they stiffed us for 100% of the money. We are going through the legal process and I know it is a long shot, but if any of you have a solid contact in their billing/accounting department it would be greatly appreciated. If I can prove the Altisource contractor was paid it should be case closed on me getting paid.
> 
> Otherwise I'm facing an uphill battle since I'm dealing with the lowest of the low and they will just lie and fabricate anything and the "burden of proof" falls on me since I'm the one who sued and their contract pretty much puts you in a lose-lose situation (don't sign those anymore).
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


I would contact them directly and ask them what there policy is on their contractors paying their subs. I'm not certain but I believe some of my contracts with nationals state something in that regards. I hope it works out for you. I hate to see this happen to people who work so hard for a living.


----------



## Guest

Thought everyone here would find this interesting. 

"Investors would rehab homes, run the leasing process, and contract with national property management firms to handle day-to-day tenant demands."

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904233404576458300001332210.html


----------



## Guest

*Now this is some funny Shi-at....lol*

Now this is some funny Shi-at here.....lol

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:ZENITH DESIGN LLC:no::no::no::no:
Please keep in mind: all prices are approximation & can vary between clients, & states.
Price List
LAWN MAINTENANCE $15 - $35
SALES CLEAN $15.00
WINTERIZATION $45 - $60
DEBRIS REMOVAL $7.00 per cubic yard
INITIAL SERVICE $100 - $200
STANDARD BOARD-UP $35.00
LOCKCHANGE/SECURE $40.00
DE-WINTERIZE $30.00
WIRE CAPS $0.10 per cap
OUTLET/PLATE COVERS $0.50 per cover
CASH FOR KEYS $150 - $180
ROOF TARP $100 (BIDABLE)
SNOW REMOVAL $25.00
ALL OTHER SERVICES BID TO BID BASIS


----------



## brm1109

I saw those prices once and laughed. $7.00 per yard for trash. So let's see how that would work.
20 yds x 7.00 = $140.00
Disposal, min charged at dump is $40.00
I pay my people $12.00 per hr. after taxes and all it costs about $16.00.
4 hours payroll (1 guy) $66.00
Dump $40.00
$140.00
- $106.00
Total: $ 34.00
Oh ya I'm jumping all over that.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. Zenith should get a prize for the lowest prices ever. Now who would go for those?

Incredible!

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Most likely a company working for Ocwen.


----------



## Guest

I got a call today from a company in ft lauderdale (sp?) that needed help...

"what is your prices?" "we pay $2.00/inspection" i started laughing and the lady got mad. I couldn't understand a word she said, couldn't even understand her to catch the company name....

I told her sorry i was laughing at her cheap pricing and she said she was having a bad day.....she couldn't get anyone recruited. AGAIN i bust a gut laughing....told her to try craiglist since that is where all the frauds advertise....with that she hung up


----------



## brm1109

*Bid approval*

I received a work order for 35% of my original bid. When I told the company that I would not do it for that price, they told me that I needed to explain why it couldn't be done.
My answer: Because that was not the price I quoted, no other explanation needed. Thank you.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> I received a work order for 35% of my original bid. When I told the company that I would not do it for that price, they told me that I needed to explain why it couldn't be done.
> My answer: Because that was not the price I quoted, no other explanation needed. Thank you.







Using the line "as an independent contractor I can bid what ever I like" seems to really get under some folks skin. Like the Brothers.

They REALLY hated when I told them that. And cancelled my bid at that point. 

And my working relationship with them soon went in the toilet.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Using the line "as an independent contractor I can bid what ever I like" seems to really get under some folks skin. Like the Brothers.
> 
> They REALLY hated when I told them that. And cancelled my bid at that point.
> 
> And my working relationship with them soon went in the toilet.


Thats just their way of dancing around paying us.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I received a work order for 35% of my original bid. When I told the company that I would not do it for that price, they told me that I needed to explain why it couldn't be done.
> My answer: Because that was not the price I quoted, no other explanation needed. Thank you.


I get a kick out of when they say "Can you justify what you are bidding."

I usually tell them I don't have to, that is what I bid.But here lately it has been coming out more like "I can, but I won't.:no:". They really get pissed at that.


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> I get a kick out of when they say "Can you justify what you are bidding."
> 
> I usually tell them I don't have to, that is what I bid.But here lately it has been coming out more like "I can, but I won't.:no:". They really get pissed at that.


Or the other line is, in order for us to stay competing and continue to receive a healthy amount of work orders, we need you to come down on your bid to a manageable price. Translation= we can't mark up your bid anymore and get the work. Getting the work done costs us nothing. It's costing you everything but we'd like to be paid by you who is doing the work.


----------



## Guest

Bingo! Well said.


----------



## mtmtnman

Spectrum Field Services???????


We are a property preservation company in Utah expanding into the following states: WA, OR, NV, AZ, NM, TX, UT, CO, ID, MT, WY, ND, SD, NE. We are looking for individuals to perform but not limited to....
*Lock Changes
*Debris Removal
*Inspections
*Lawn Maintenance Services
*Snow Removals
*Winterizations
*Janitorial Services
*Bidding Minor to Major Repairs
*Board-ups
*Major/Minor Repairs
*Communicate with our office in a timely and effective manner.

Requirements working with our company include...
*Great Work Ethic
*Honesty
*Reliability
*Good Communication Skills
*Digital Camera
*Reliable computer to send photos and documents
*Need to have knowledge of computers for web access and sending work flow back and forth
*Lawn Equipment
*Truck and/or Trailer
*Ability to obtain liability insurance

If interested in working with our company please include...
*Name
*Business Name
*Phone Number
*Email Address
*Desired Coverage Area
*Previous Experience
*Cell Phone Carrier

Thank you!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Spectrum Field Services???????






Most likely.


SFS = cheap and lies and non payment.
You don't want any thing to do with them.


----------



## BPWY

Heres one I just found.

Notice the highlighted parts.





> *Can You Work As A Sub Contractor
> *
> 
> We are a property preservation firm searching sub-contractors in the surrounding places to do initial clean-outs and initial cuts. To be selected, crews must possess own vehicle, liability insurance, digital camera and cell phone. Should give own equipment and supplies; to involve but not limited to generator, vacuum cleaner, overall cleaning supplies yard upkeep equipment. Crews would be needed to complete quality work on deadlines and submit required paperwork using own computer in a timely way. Excellent salary paid to qualified contractors.
> 
> Compensation: $18/hour




First of all..... I'm curious as to when a CONTRACTOR is paid a salary?
If hes salaried then hes an employee???? Right?

Second.... when is $18 an hr considered "excellent" compensation for running your own business and having the head aches of making payroll, payroll taxes, insurance and the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Heres one I just found.
> 
> Notice the highlighted parts.
> 
> First of all..... I'm curious as to when a CONTRACTOR is paid a salary?
> If hes salaried then hes an employee???? Right?
> 
> Second.... when is $18 an hr considered "excellent" compensation for running your own business and having the head aches of making payroll, payroll taxes, insurance and the list goes on and on and on.


Fishing for hacks.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Spectrum Field Services???????
> 
> We are a property preservation company in Utah expanding into the following states: WA, OR, NV, AZ, NM, TX, UT, CO, ID, MT, WY, ND, SD, NE. We are looking for individuals to perform but not limited to....
> *Lock Changes
> *Debris Removal
> *Inspections
> *Lawn Maintenance Services
> *Snow Removals
> *Winterizations
> *Janitorial Services
> *Bidding Minor to Major Repairs
> *Board-ups
> *Major/Minor Repairs
> *Communicate with our office in a timely and effective manner.
> 
> Requirements working with our company include...
> *Great Work Ethic
> *Honesty
> *Reliability
> *Good Communication Skills
> *Digital Camera
> *Reliable computer to send photos and documents
> *Need to have knowledge of computers for web access and sending work flow back and forth
> *Lawn Equipment
> *Truck and/or Trailer
> *Ability to obtain liability insurance
> 
> If interested in working with our company please include...
> *Name
> *Business Name
> *Phone Number
> *Email Address
> *Desired Coverage Area
> *Previous Experience
> *Cell Phone Carrier
> 
> Thank you!


Sounds like homeland fs.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Sounds like homeland fs.





HFS and SFS are very similar in their pricing and tactics in my experience.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Fishing for hacks.






I was going to say "you should see some of the rigs I see around town".
But then I'm sure we all see them in our areas.

This summer I've dropped a lot of my bank work and you should see the folks they are finding to do the work I won't.

How many ways can you say UNPROFESSIONAL?


----------



## Guest

These Nat's ( kinda like gnats - but more of a pain in the arse.) know that if they cast a big enough net that they will be sure to catch a few unsuspecting guppies.......

It really is sad what this industry has come to. 

There are those that will post how wonderful the biz is and they always do things there way and making that whopping $20 per cut works because there volume, and how they have 6 crews running, etc.....

I take that for what it's worth. I'm sure somewhere in the world there is an elephant keeper at a circus that loves walking around behind the animals. However, I doubt that there is a line of people waiting for that job.

Personally, I'd rather do one job and make a thousand dollars than to do ten jobs making $100 each.


----------



## Guest

Hello all, Has anyone heard off or done work for ZVN Properties in Canal Fulton, OH. I saw their add on Craigslist ( that alone scares me) I contacted them now i'm trying to find out more info on them, any help is appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have a general number for the field services division of Ocwen that might prove sucessful? It would reduce my "runaround time" and stress tremendously!:blink: 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

House,

In my experience they seem like good people, but it depends on what type of work they have in your area. We have not been very excited about what they gave us, but a friend out east seems to like them...


----------



## thanohano44

House, they owe me $20k. Started off great. Then they lost Safeguard and First American in AZ. Their accounting lady Jackie is a b. Wont return calls or emails.


----------



## thanohano44

thanohano44 said:


> House, they owe me $20k. Started off great. Then they lost Safeguard and First American in AZ. Their accounting lady Jackie is a b. Wont return calls or emails.


They also owe a friend of mines close to $60k and another around $40k. These guys are GC's who got slow and picked up work to stay alive.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info, I guess i'll keep looking. I was working for a company and recently went out on my for own. So now i'm looking for work in south eastern Wisconsin.


----------



## thanohano44

house685 said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess i'll keep looking. I working for a company and recently went out on my for own. So now i'm looking for work in south eastern Wisconsin.


Apply for work with the nationals and local agents


----------



## REO2Rentals

thanohano44 said:


> They also owe a friend of mines close to $60k and another around $40k. These guys are GC's who got slow and picked up work to stay alive.


Why in the world did your friend let his account receivable goes that high with a single company....60k is a lot of money lucky if he will see that fraction of $$$ again. I'm sorry to hear that....If it were me the [email protected] better run fast!:clap:


----------



## thanohano44

Did a few big jobs for them every month. They paid about 80% of the invoices like clockwork. One excuse was waiting on approval from client, etc etc. Which was the same as what happened to me. They paid most invoices most of time. So you give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Guest

Been there, done that, and they took my T-shirt


----------



## Guest

Good news for the Chicago pp companies: http://www.housingwire.com/2011/08/...rdinance-bad-news-for-mortgage-lenders-moodys


----------



## BPWY

JarrattProp said:


> Good news for the Chicago pp companies: http://www.housingwire.com/2011/08/...rdinance-bad-news-for-mortgage-lenders-moodys







No one should count their chickens before they hatch.


The water cooler buzz on a different board is that this will only create money for the lawyers that fight city hall over it. 
And this is why...........


> The ordinance passed by Chicago's City Council would force lenders to pay for maintenance on vacant properties, *even leaving them open to having to pay for upkeep before they officially own the property*, Moody's said.


----------



## Guest

This will still be interesting to see how it plays out. This may change the rules nationwide.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## brm1109

*EPA RRP Certification*

Has anyone else had their company certified for the EPA RRP. I actually got trained last year but never applied for my company's certification. Finally did, now just have to wait for it to be returned. We are getting more into demolition and have actually had too turn down a couple of jobs because they were pre 1978 properties.


----------



## REO2Rentals

brm1109 said:


> Has anyone else had their company certified for the EPA RRP. I actually got trained last year but never applied for my company's certification. Finally did, now just have to wait for it to be returned. We are getting more into demolition and have actually had too turn down a couple of jobs because they were pre 1978 properties.


Yes...Just got it!


----------



## HollandPPC

Got mine six months ago for myself but not shelling out $500.00 for my company plus each employee.


----------



## brm1109

*EPA RRP Certification*

The only problem is that like anything else, we will still be competing with the ones that don't get it and then we have to raise our prices.


----------



## Guest

Sure we are EPA Certified Firm and each sub is individually RRP Certified. If you are not a Certified Firm than you are basically not "Certified" if you are the owner of your company. 
This warning has been posted by us and others that if you are an owner of a company and you are not a Certified Firm and all your Subs are not certified RRP Contractors and YOU do any Government Backed Loan work than you are just asking for fines since YOU ARE EASY TO FIND. Sorry but our "very good" connections say WE ARE NEXT for the fines. 
We send the EPA RRP Forms to the Service Companies for signature on every pre-1978 loan since they are technically the General Contractor. YEP this has cost us $1000's worth of work since as of today we have got ZERO signatures returned. BUT I have a very good "suspicion" that if the work has been done by others that the EPA was informed and there are Service Companies being investigated.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Sure we are EPA Certified Firm and each sub is individually RRP Certified. If you are not a Certified Firm than you are basically not "Certified" if you are the owner of your company.
> This warning has been posted by us and others that if you are an owner of a company and you are not a Certified Firm and all your Subs are not certified RRP Contractors and YOU do any Government Backed Loan work than you are just asking for fines since YOU ARE EASY TO FIND. Sorry but our "very good" connections say WE ARE NEXT for the fines.
> We send the EPA RRP Forms to the Service Companies for signature on every pre-1978 loan since they are technically the General Contractor. YEP this has cost us $1000's worth of work since as of today we have got ZERO signatures returned. BUT I have a very good "suspicion" that if the work has been done by others that the EPA was informed and there are Service Companies being investigated.


These companies all have ties in government. They will not follow rrp and nothing will ever be done about it. We are the only ones that will be held responsible. In MI all sellers have to fill out a sellers disclosure statement. You think the banks have to follow that? They work around it and nothing ever happens. They are immune by saying we never lived in the home, so we didn't know it had mold problems. Yet they paid someone to remove it. Same crap.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> These companies all have ties in government. They will not follow rrp and nothing will ever be done about it. We are the only ones that will be held responsible. In MI all sellers have to fill out a sellers disclosure statement. You think the banks have to follow that? They work around it and nothing ever happens. They are immune by saying we never lived in the home, so we didn't know it had mold problems. Yet they paid someone to remove it. Same crap.



All the pre-78 Fannies sold here have a lead disclosure....................


----------



## mtmtnman

Waste, Waste, Waste!!! Just got a new REO. Knew the broker that had it listed, know the contractor that secured it last week for GMAC (PTC), now i changed the locks all over again for the REO servicing co. Never ceases to amaze me the amount of $$$$ these banks waste! LOL! 2 full lock changes in 2 weeks??? (2 different key codes) And when something needs to be done to preserve a property it isn't.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> All the pre-78 Fannies sold here have a lead disclosure....................


As they do here. That's not the point. They are never held responsible for what's done to the home while in their possession. Nothing will come back on them. If the national,regional,bank is acting like a GC then they too should be rrp certified. But there not.


----------



## Guest

"If the national,regional,bank is acting like a GC then they too should be rrp certified. But there not."

I concur, and properly licensed in the State(s) in which the are conducting business.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> "If the national,regional,bank is acting like a GC then they too should be rrp certified. But there not."
> 
> I concur, and properly licensed in the State(s) in which the are conducting business.


Exactly. But they continue on with no problems. It's cause they got the law firm of Dewy Cheatum and Howe working for them.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> Exactly. But they continue on with no problems. It's cause they got the law firm of Dewy Cheatum and Howe working for them.


Lol


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> As they do here. That's not the point. They are never held responsible for what's done to the home while in their possession. Nothing will come back on them. If the national,regional,bank is acting like a GC then they too should be rrp certified. But there not.






I read an article last week where many of the states are quietly selling out their residents by granting the mortgage companies immunity from lawsuits stemming from their illegal and fraudulent loan practices.

Just sickening how much politicians at all levels sell out the working man and woman.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I read an article last week where many of the states are quietly selling out their residents by granting the mortgage companies immunity from lawsuits stemming from their illegal and fraudulent loan practices.
> 
> Just sickening how much politicians at all levels sell out the working man and woman.


Do you have a article link to reference?

Listening to the commander in thief right now using his fear mongering and blaming both parties but not himself and saying what he "intends" to do. He hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I read an article last week where many of the states are quietly selling out their residents by granting the mortgage companies immunity from lawsuits stemming from their illegal and fraudulent loan practices.
> 
> Just sickening how much politicians at all levels sell out the working man and woman.


One day this will all be over, and we can all get back to some normalcy. I just don't think it will happen under this administration. So until then, you have to play the game.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> One day this will all be over, and we can all get back to some normalcy. I just don't think it will happen under this administration. So until then, you have to play the game.


I don't think it will be over soon. Fan/Fred have over 15 million prop waiting right now, 60 years is the est to clean it up.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> I don't think it will be over soon. Fan/Fred have over 15 million prop waiting right now, 60 years is the est to clean it up.


It ain't going to take 60 yrs unless the government doesnt change their ways. With a good president and a congress to back him fannie and Freddie will be gone. Just think what the prices would be in 60 yrs of what's going on now, 20 cent inspections $2 winterze and $1 per cubic stadium for trash.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> It ain't going to take 60 yrs unless the government doesnt change their ways. With a good president and a congress to back him fannie and Freddie will be gone. Just think what the prices would be in 60 yrs of what's going on now, 20 cent inspections $2 winterze and $1 per cubic stadium for trash.


Not far off the mark right now.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Do you have a article link to reference?
> 
> Listening to the commander in thief right now using his fear mongering and blaming both parties but not himself and saying what he "intends" to do. He hasn't done anything yet.






This isn't the one I saw, but it does mention it.

http://takeyourhomeback.com/?p=506


----------



## Guest

Hey folks, have'nt been on in a while.
Knock on wood, been very busy with Wells Fargo, NAPA and homeowners.
We will definetly be in this housing crisis for a long time,there's about 4-5 years of inventory (norm is 6 months) the market is stagnat and they're still waiting to dump more properties into the market. Our contact at Wells said she handles approx 200 e-mails a day for the properties she's in charge of. She's just 1 little drop in an ocean of foreclosed and distressed properties.
As far as our "leader" goes, I hope everyone who put him in office "to be part of history" is happy now. I miss my good old USA, I want it back


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> It ain't going to take 60 yrs unless the government doesnt change their ways. With a good president and a congress to back him fannie and Freddie will be gone. Just think what the prices would be in 60 yrs of what's going on now, 20 cent inspections $2 winterze and $1 per cubic stadium for trash.


Here's why it is. Meet the shierff, broker at 10 am for a fan/m evc. Home owner still on phone w/layer trying to stop evc. This house has been a REO sense Jan 2010. 19 mths just to get them out. There stuff all has go into storage still and who knows how long will have to hold onto it. This is just one house.


----------



## REO2Rentals

PoconoP said:


> Here's why it is. Meet the shierff, broker at 10 am for a fan/m evc. Home owner still on phone w/layer trying to stop evc. This house has been a REO sense Jan 2010. 19 mths just to get them out. There stuff all has go into storage still and who knows how long will have to hold onto it. This is just one house.


Same here! most of these homeownerS live rent FREE anywhere from a year AND half to 3 years and refused to vacate - they alway crying - BLAMING GAME it the bank fault! - heck if you keep up with your mortgage payment - ENOUGH OF THESE BULLCRAP:no:


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> Same here! most of these homeownerS live rent FREE anywhere from a year AND half to 3 years and refused to vacate - they alway crying - BLAMING GAME it the bank fault! - heck if you keep up with your mortgage payment - ENOUGH OF THESE BULLCRAP:no:


Are you saying it wasn't the banks fault? I thought they already proven they were robo signing and throwing people out wrongfully. This industry been around forever, what changed? This is not going to take sixty yrs guys. Sure this industry is here to stay but not with all these homes in inventory. You watch this administration will side step these banks and either rent these home out( probably to existing home owner) or have fannie and Freddie take over all the paper to allow this to stop. I'm telling you how its going, this cannot sustain its self . There will be no companies around to handle the volume or prices they'll be willing to pay. You watch.


----------



## brm1109

*And how they try to lie*

So we are still going back and forth with this company that owed us $3800.00 for work. They paid 1/2 2 months and then heard nothing else. My office manager sent an e-mail 3 weeks ago about the remaining balance and the reply was they were getting their check on Friday and would take care of it. 
Fast forward 3 weeks and no calls so we sent 2 e-mails with the latest stating that if we received payment by Friday (tomorrow) we would settle for 1k instead of the whole 1300.00 we just want to be done with them. 2 e-mails and no response so my office manager calls today and asks for the woman who owns the company the receptionist forgot to put the call on hold and heard the owner say really nasty I will call them later.
Well 3 hours later I called and they said she not there. So I went on about not ignoring us and the recept says "she's not ignoring you she is in the hospital for a few days. See how they lie.
1. Do not lie
2. Do not F#$% with my family's money.


----------



## Guest

How is FAS possibly getting vendors to agree to the "anything over 20 cyd debris results in 20% discount on full invoice" carp?

She says none of the other vendors have a problem with it....seriously??


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> How is *** possibly getting vendors to agree to the "anything over 20 cyd debris results in 20% discount on full invoice" carp?
> 
> She says none of the other vendors have a problem with it....seriously??


We have been asking that ? for years, there is not on person in Austin who knows why they charge it. We still do them though, I would'nt really care about paying it if the work was on a 7 day time frame. 3 days WTF!


----------



## BPWY

I only worked for them very briefely but I soon figured out where the slack was and if I had over 20 but less than say 25 or 26 I'd still report it as 20. 

It was until above those numbers that the extra became worth it.

Lets say you had 25 but got nailed with a discount you would make less than if you just told them 20 and let it ride.


The contractors have to be smarter than the folks they are dealing with in situations like this.


----------



## Guest

wait to you hit the cy which gives you the second level of discount


----------



## Guest

Wait for the ripple effect in the P&P business from the S&P Credit Downgrade. Banks will be concentrating how they will keep the bonds affordable. There won't be as much money to "go around". 

MBobbish734 is correct. As I have been saying for months this business "is not sustainable". 

Good call MBobbish734.

JMO


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> MBobbish734 is correct. As I have been saying for months this business "is not sustainable".
> 
> Good call MBobbish734.
> 
> JMO






I started in this industry March of 09. It didn't take me 6 months to realize that.

I'm lucky that I've been able to push for and find an ever growing business in the home owner and business sector and start letting the bank owned stuff go.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I only worked for them very briefely but I soon figured out where the slack was and if I had over 20 but less than say 25 or 26 I'd still report it as 20.
> It was until above those numbers that the extra became worth it.
> Lets say you had 25 but got nailed with a discount you would make less than if you just told them 20 and let it ride.
> The contractors have to be smarter than the folks they are dealing with in situations like this.


We have a little different approach, with NAPA anyway, who gets all their work from Ocwen. We always submit "our" price for the work they want done. Did an occupancy insp. on Monday, about 10 cy's of trash out, initial grass cut and sales clean ( $600 bundle ).
Submitted $930 bid and got the work order Friday approved for the $930. Have'nt been turned away yet, could be our area though, not any cometition in the way of legit PP companies.


----------



## Guest

Thanks fremontreo


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Here's why it is. Meet the shierff, broker at 10 am for a fan/m evc. Home owner still on phone w/layer trying to stop evc. This house has been a REO sense Jan 2010. 19 mths just to get them out. There stuff all has go into storage still and who knows how long will have to hold onto it. This is just one house.


Were you successful in the eviction process? 19 months huh? Must be some legal issues or they're protected by a bankruptcy stay.


----------



## thanohano44

MichiganREO said:


> Same here! most of these homeownerS live rent FREE anywhere from a year AND half to 3 years and refused to vacate - they alway crying - BLAMING GAME it the bank fault! - heck if you keep up with your mortgage payment - ENOUGH OF THESE BULLCRAP:no:


Relax. This could be you. Most Americans are a paycheck away from losing it all. Besides, isn't your state the worse in terms of unemployment?


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> Are you saying it wasn't the banks fault? I thought they already proven they were robo signing and throwing people out wrongfully. This industry been around forever, what changed? This is not going to take sixty yrs guys. Sure this industry is here to stay but not with all these homes in inventory. You watch this administration will side step these banks and either rent these home out( probably to existing home owner) or have fannie and Freddie take over all the paper to allow this to stop. I'm telling you how its going, this cannot sustain its self . There will be no companies around to handle the volume or prices they'll be willing to pay. You watch.


The fannie Mae backed loans are doing this. Went to do A corelogic Ppo IS yesterday. This was at a contractors house too none the less. When i pulled up it was like he was waiting for me. Offered me pepsi and a pizza. Showed me his paper work with several options. Short sale, mod, redo, refi, dilt or RENT from the insurer!!!!!!

Scary. This means the govt is just going to have more control. The "projects" are going to be project neighborhoods. This is not good.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> So we are still going back and forth with this company that owed us $3800.00 for work. They paid 1/2 2 months and then heard nothing else. My office manager sent an e-mail 3 weeks ago about the remaining balance and the reply was they were getting their check on Friday and would take care of it.
> Fast forward 3 weeks and no calls so we sent 2 e-mails with the latest stating that if we received payment by Friday (tomorrow) we would settle for 1k instead of the whole 1300.00 we just want to be done with them. 2 e-mails and no response so my office manager calls today and asks for the woman who owns the company the receptionist forgot to put the call on hold and heard the owner say really nasty I will call them later.
> Well 3 hours later I called and they said she not there. So I went on about not ignoring us and the recept says "she's not ignoring you she is in the hospital for a few days. See how they lie.
> 1. Do not lie
> 2. Do not F#$% with my family's money.


Time to make a trip to the office. Take the news crew with you. Email their clients with work orders. Force the payment.


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> How is FAS possibly getting vendors to agree to the "anything over 20 cyd debris results in 20% discount on full invoice" carp?
> 
> She says none of the other vendors have a problem with it....seriously??


Barefoot, it's up to 40% on some. If you refuse it, you could lose your contract with them. They make you sign off on it. Or no work orders. They used to be my favorite client. Been with them 8 years. 

Theyre cutting their prices to the servicers so that they can get more work. They are paid flat fee's for initials. They turned to crap once they lost Fannie Mae in AZ, TX, NV, CA.


----------



## Guest

*Missing Post*

A post of mine went AWOL. Somebody replied to my posting but I do not see it.


----------



## brm1109

Actually I finally just got disgusted and filed liens on all of the properties. Only the 2nd time in 4 years I have had to do it but they left me no choice. I also contacted the company they received the work from just to let them know who they are dealing with and to give them a heads up that the liens were going.
Now I am going to send the past dues to collection.
After the liens and collections agency I probably will wind up with nothing anyway, but they just got me going. I'm Italian and when I get going watch out!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Oh the utter waste of $$$$$! It's unbelievable in this business!! I'm seeing some of the stupidest bid requests ever from Nationals this year. One of my subs works for a LARGE national that i don't work for. He had an initial secure 2 weeks ago. Rural property on 10 acres. The house and horse barn sits on 2 acres and there is a balance of 8 acres of hayfield/horse pasture. When he arrived the house was vacant and the hay fields where swathed into windrows. He bid the area around the house which was just freshly mowed. The called him and had him bid the 8 acres as well. (remember it was swathed) Fast forward to last Friday. Bid approval for the 2 acres around the house and the 8 acres of hayfield/pasture. Gets to the property and again it's freshly mowed around the house (home is listed for sale) and the hay has been baled and hauled off. They ask how tall the grass in the hayfield/pasture is (hay you dumbasses!!) and he tells them the alfalfa stubble is 2-3". They tell him to cut it!!!! WTF??????? He is on a 20 acre farmette today that they had him bid 2 large manure piles on!!! This is 20 acres 40 miles from town!!!!!! They approved a bid to haul off 60 cu yds of horse manure!!!!! I keep getting bid approvals to mow wooded acreage that has NEVER EVER been mowed! Geez it's woods!! I'll GUARANTEE the bank never looks at these because i NEVER get such silly requests from local banks. The nationals just enjoy wasting $$$$ and in the end you, I and every other working person pays for this!! The problem is i was not brought up to be a thief!!


----------



## mtmtnman

AIG to Sue BofA For $10B Over Troubled Mortgages: Report

Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/2011/08/08/aig-to-sue-bank-america-over-mortgages-report/#ixzz1UVEGs52V


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> I don't think it will be over soon. Fan/Fred have over 15 million prop waiting right now, 60 years is the est to clean it up.


Fan/ Fred are now showing 6 trillion in bad loans. What a lgreat govt program


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Fan/ Fred are now showing 6 trillion in bad loans. What a lgreat govt program



And it keeps going. You would think the lending institutions would learn but they STILL are doing zero down loans!!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> And it keeps going. You would think the lending institutions would learn but they STILL are doing zero down loans!!!!!!






The credit down grade will put a stop to that.


----------



## Guest

Anyone hear of or done work for Good Choice out of Florida. They contacted me today in need of vendors for CT. Said about 200 properties are being released on the 15th from their client and it's their first time in my state.


----------



## brm1109

*Never stops amazing me*

last week I get another call from a company looking to bring on vendors (I don't even remember their name) anyway, they send me all of the forms to fill out and one was a non compete and they wanted the insurance info. I replied that it is our policy not to release insurance or sign anything unless we agree on the pricing (which I have not seen). Sent 2 e-mails to them and never even a reply.
Yesterday I get a call from NAPA preservation, tell them to send the pricing matrix so I can review it. Nothing..
Am I missing something?


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> last week I get another call from a company looking to bring on vendors (I don't even remember their name) anyway, they send me all of the forms to fill out and one was a non compete and they wanted the insurance info. I replied that it is our policy not to release insurance or sign anything unless we agree on the pricing (which I have not seen). Sent 2 e-mails to them and never even a reply.
> Yesterday I get a call from NAPA preservation, tell them to send the pricing matrix so I can review it. Nothing..
> Am I missing something?






Nope, not in my opinion.



I've found out that when companies are too ashamed of their price plan to be forth coming with it for those folks like us that don't just drink the koolaide without asking questions, the price plan is usually some thing they should be ashamed of and that you won't work for them any way.


----------



## BPWY

How to get local and private work and transition your business away from bank work. Some folks claim to be lucky and never get charge backs, no pays, etc etc etc in the bank work arena. To me it sure seemed rife with fraud and folks holding the purse strings above me bent on screwing me out of my hard earned money.
I do not claim to know every thing there is to know about this business.
But am passing on some of what I do know so that maybe it benefits some one that is struggling.


Strategize, plan, advertise strategically, talk to folks, pass out tons of cards and do the absolute best work you know
how to do. Word of mouth good reputation will get you a long way.
But do not put all your business eggs into the bank owned arena. Branch into grounds care for these other sources of work in the private and local areas. It didn't take me long in 09 to realize that there was NO future in the bank owned area. I started planning then
to move out of that and into lawn care for private and local customers. I kept that goal all thru 2010 and have been very 
happy with the amount of private work I've been able to pick up in 2011. Then today I get handed another 10 4 plex 
apartment buildings. All lawn care, weed control, fertilizing, sprinkler service and snow plowing. I never could have dreamed in 09 I'd be where I am today. I am excited for what 2012 will bring because I've been led to believe that a lot more local work is coming.


----------



## BPWY

Is Altisource's site down tonight for any body else?


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> How to get local and private work and transition your business away from bank work. Some folks claim to be lucky and never get charge backs, no pays, etc etc etc in the bank work arena. To me it sure seemed rife with fraud and folks holding the purse strings above me bent on screwing me out of my hard earned money.
> I do not claim to know every thing there is to know about this business.
> But am passing on some of what I do know so that maybe it benefits some one that is struggling.
> 
> Strategize, plan, advertise strategically, talk to folks, pass out tons of cards and do the absolute best work you know
> how to do. Word of mouth good reputation will get you a long way.
> But do not put all your business eggs into the bank owned arena. Branch into grounds care for these other sources of work in the private and local areas. It didn't take me long in 09 to realize that there was NO future in the bank owned area. I started planning then
> to move out of that and into lawn care for private and local customers. I kept that goal all thru 2010 and have been very
> happy with the amount of private work I've been able to pick up in 2011. Then today I get handed another 10 4 plex
> apartment buildings. All lawn care, weed control, fertilizing, sprinkler service and snow plowing. I never could have dreamed in 09 I'd be where I am today. I am excited for what 2012 will bring because I've been led to believe that a lot more local work is coming.


Nice. Getting back into commercial work too. It's just as cut throat here in AZ.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

http://www.housingwire.com/2011/08/11/fannie-mae-details-new-property-preservation-pricing

New matrix from Fannie Mae, as reported by Housing Wire.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Hey all,

Just wondering how you guys deal with the former residents coming back onto the property. I was reinstalling a lock and the homeowners came asking me who I was working for, papers, what bank, etc. I couldn't help but feel threatened. I have the right to tell them to leave the property, correct? I had just a boxcutter on me but should I be carrying my .40 instead? Do you guys face confrontations like this often in this field??


----------



## BPWY

Lizzie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering how you guys deal with the former residents coming back onto the property. I was reinstalling a lock and the homeowners came asking me who I was working for, papers, what bank, etc. I couldn't help but feel threatened. I have the right to tell them to leave the property, correct? I had just a boxcutter on me but should I be carrying my .40 instead? Do you guys face confrontations like this often in this field??







I haven't personally but I've heard of it happening.
Not a position I'd want to be in.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> http://www.housingwire.com/2011/08/11/fannie-mae-details-new-property-preservation-pricing
> 
> New matrix from Fannie Mae, as reported by Housing Wire.
> 
> Linda






If they were serious about saving money they'd move states like WY, MT etc to a May 1 thru Sept 30 grass cut season.

Instead they are paying for 2 completely not needed months of grass cuts. There are places in the mountains where the snow isn't melted out until into June and begins falling again in Sept.


----------



## Guest

Lizzie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering how you guys deal with the former residents coming back onto the property. I was reinstalling a lock and the homeowners came asking me who I was working for, papers, what bank, etc. I couldn't help but feel threatened. I have the right to tell them to leave the property, correct? I had just a boxcutter on me but should I be carrying my .40 instead? Do you guys face confrontations like this often in this field??


Wrong. 
If the homeowners come to the property you have to leave. UNLESS you can tell if the property is abandoned (not vacant) or if you are willing to be sued....

If the homeowner asks for papers and who you work for WE politely say we are there for our employer (do not say the bank) and tell them the number to your employer or service company (fake number) and pull your signs fast. Then RUN!

To the PUNDITS there are exceptions to this rule but we tell all our crews to leave and let the bank sort this out. DON'T give them YOUR name since if anything has disappeared or if the homeowners decide to MAKE UP that things have disappeared then you better get out the checkbook and sign it and leave the amount blank since your screwed... YEP happened to us 3 times now. Gotta love this crap!


----------



## thanohano44

Lizzie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering how you guys deal with the former residents coming back onto the property. I was reinstalling a lock and the homeowners came asking me who I was working for, papers, what bank, etc. I couldn't help but feel threatened. I have the right to tell them to leave the property, correct? I had just a boxcutter on me but should I be carrying my .40 instead? Do you guys face confrontations like this often in this field??


this happens quite a bit for me. I just advise them I have a work order to secure this property which has been reported as abandoned. I am always carrying. I do not disclose who i am working for. the only people I share my work order with is the police. we cannot advise them that we are with a lender or field services company, that would imply that would be a violation of the FDCPA. we cannot disclose we are there for the bank, that implies that we are aware of the credit situation, which we are not.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Wrong.
> If the homeowners come to the property you have to leave. UNLESS you can tell if the property is abandoned (not vacant) or if you are willing to be sued....
> 
> If the homeowner asks for papers and who you work for WE politely say we are there for our employer (do not say the bank) and tell them the number to your employer or service company (fake number) and pull your signs fast. Then RUN!


This is even after you have met the sheriff there to evict the residents? Several times the man told me " I mean I know it's not your fault" while at the same time speaking as if I were to blame. He said he drives by every day trying to catch vandals who have been messing with the house (several things are broken/missing since I was there 3 weeks ago). This is more of a side job for me, I don't want to get knee deep in it or be on anyone's property where I don't belong... LEGALLY I cannot be there even with a work order, even after the sheriff had met me there to lock them out, and even after our lock has been installed?


----------



## Guest

If the sheriff has cleared the property, that seems to imply that the foreclosure/eviction is signed, sealed and delivered. Done. At that point, the foreclosure and credit status is a matter of public record, no?


----------



## BPWY

After a sheriff's eviction or a Cash For Keys negotiation the former occupants have 0.0 legal interest in the property..... far as I know.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've had former homeowners return to the property but have had no problem giving them the bank's contact information and have had no issues. I simply tell them I have a work order authorizing me to do a particular job and that's the only thing I'm there for. I have never seen the point in not giving them the info. They'll get it somehow and then it will make it appear you're trying to hide something.

If there are personals at the house, I assure them that all we do is take photos to document everything that's there but that nothing is being moved or removed at that time. If I haven't already given them the contact info, I do at that point so they can make arrangements to collect their things. If there's a realtor sign, I tell them to contact the agent.

If they come back while the actual trashout is being done and we are loading trucks and trailers with items from the house, we usually let them take what they want........ as long as it's not an all day affair.

So far, the only problem I ever had was when we moved everything to storage that a squatter had set up in the house. His ultimate goal was a nice, fat CFK offer and this was not the first property he did this with. 

His nephew showed up when we were doing the final clean and called the police. I gave the squatter my card, when he showed up, and showed the police the work order. No big deal. [BTW. The nephew climbed through an open bedroom window and came up behind us. Weird, don't you think?]

It took him 2 months to empty the storage out, even though I told him he could come get it anytime. Of course he filed a lawsuit and of course he e-mailed a lot of threats but my client took care of everything.

If I recall correctly, he and about 7 other people, were later brought up on real estate fraud and a few other charges in San Diego County.

This industry has certainly been an interesting one to work in.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Lizzie, thats a State specific question. In 1 State we work after an eviction Nobody , including us, can be on the property for 60 days , another is 28 days and another is everything goes to the curb. Suggest you hire an attorney and learn all the rules for your State. 
It seems the part-timers are always getting the "high risk" work since they don't know better.


----------



## Guest

Linda,

Reason why never mention we are working for the bank is the "new confidentiality" laws. The service companies are even putting it in thier contracts and work orders to not mention the bank nor their name. So much easier to play dumb and give tbem the service companies number and leave. Absolutely no reason to open yourself up to a breach of work/contract issue. 

Also, we are seeing a ton more hostile ex homeowners. Getting scary in certain areas.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I can understand not breaking a contract. Fortunately, we don't have any agreements where "confidentiality" is an issue.

Yes, they are becoming more and more hostile. Where we see it the most, however, is the initial letter delivery, whether it's a 10-day notice, 30-day notice, or CFK offer. We've had more than our share of vendors run off by homeowners with shotguns.:sad:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Just got back from a occupancy inspection.
Occupado, with a huge barking dog alongside the not so accomodating occupant. Not so sure $25 is worth putting myself in harms way.


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> Just got back from a occupancy inspection.
> Occupado, with a huge barking dog alongside the not so accomodating occupant. Not so sure $25 is worth putting myself in harms way.






I call em occupied from the street. lol


I've already had to do some pretty discreet pics from the street while driving by.
Folks in the front yard are eye balling any one that drives by a second time.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I call em occupied from the street. lol
> 
> 
> I've already had to do some pretty discreet pics from the street while driving by.
> Folks in the front yard are eye balling any one that drives by a second time.


When i was doing inspections i used a POS camera most of the time but kept my good camera with me that had a VERY good telephoto lens. Don't miss inspections one bit!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Don't miss inspections one bit!!





I still do a few. But most are Fannie QCs any more.


----------



## Guest

Been getting alot of OI's and eviction lock outs this week. Running around 1/2 the state getting them done. About 80% of the OI's are vacant so we're get the bundles and most of them we're bidding above the $600:clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> Been getting alot of OI's and eviction lock outs this week. Running around 1/2 the state getting them done. About 80% of the OI's are vacant so we're get the bundles and most of them we're bidding above the $600:clap:


If this is Ocwen bundles you must not be doing them direct as direct pays WAAAAY better!


----------



## Guest

They are Ocwen bundles but not direct, which is why we bid our price on each one and and have our client either eat the increase themselves or get the difference from Ocwen. I won't do'em at $600 unless there's less than a pick up truck of debris.


----------



## brm1109

So I had to do a bid to remove feces from a toilet that another contractor said was there. I go to the property and check the toilets and there was no feces, just usual wear and tear from an old bowl and I reported it as such. Then I get another order to go and check the other toilets.
WTF I dont know about the other contractor but I only found 2 bathrooms in the house. I may have bad days but I think I would notice an extra bathroom.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> So I had to do a bid to remove feces from a toilet that another contractor said was there. I go to the property and check the toilets and there was no feces, just usual wear and tear from an old bowl and I reported it as such. Then I get another order to go and check the other toilets.
> WTF I dont know about the other contractor but I only found 2 bathrooms in the house. I may have bad days but I think I would notice an extra bathroom.







You're on the way out with this vendor.


Same thing happened with me and 5 Brothers. Right before the end they started claiming all kinds of BS.
Every bit of it lies, and on properties that would cost me a lot of expense and time to go correct. Nothing close by the office.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> So I had to do a bid to remove feces from a toilet that another contractor said was there. I go to the property and check the toilets and there was no feces, just usual wear and tear from an old bowl and I reported it as such. Then I get another order to go and check the other toilets.
> WTF I dont know about the other contractor but I only found 2 bathrooms in the house. I may have bad days but I think I would notice an extra bathroom.


Did you bid to replace the toilets?


----------



## brm1109

It was actually a 2nd bid since I guess the first vendor bid to clean them. This is the second time this happened. The first one the original vendor bid to clean the feces. Guess what there was none and I had photos to prove it. 
Funny though this contractor seems to be getting all the work in my area, he was be underbidding and trying to make it up on bs like the toilets.


----------



## Guest

Its a common game. Contractor 1 says there is feces (takes pics of cleaning them and after pics while there) then sends in a low $40-$50 bid. This generates a wo for you to inspect/2nd bid. Then the first contractor gets an approval and walla he sends in the dirty pics and the clean pics so now YOU look bad for not finding the dirty toilets so they send you back a 2nd time to look again. Thats when you find a bag of dog doey and dump in the toilet and the first contractor than gets charged back. Funny game this stupid business is.....costs us all $$ going back and forth and guess who the idiots are? US


----------



## brm1109

See games like that are what I hate. I am from the old school of just do the work honestly and don't try to cheat or get over. But then you have guys that cut the corners and cheat and they make all of the money while the honest folks are suffering.
But as I always say, Karma is a bitch.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> See games like that are what I hate. I am from the old school of just do the work honestly and don't try to cheat or get over. But then you have guys that cut the corners and cheat and they make all of the money while the honest folks are suffering.
> But as I always say, Karma is a bitch.


Well I hope I get some good karma soon. It is sad that being so honest costs me so much money. I am getting tired of spending 5k + a month on gas. On the bright side I have like a million speedway points.

Maybe I can use my points to get a helicopter so I can get to inspections faster.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Well I hope I get some good karma soon. It is sad that being so honest costs me so much money. I am getting tired of spending 5k + a month on gas. On the bright side I have like a million speedway points.
> 
> Maybe I can use my points to get a helicopter so I can get to inspections faster.


I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Guest

Ill send you some of my karma. Tell me when you get it. Its good karma. Goooood Karma,


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's a 1st Preston W/O for you guys to LYAO at!

cover holes in soffit at right side and at rear of house/ install a HUD padlock on crawlspace door. $25

cut off long screw protruding from interior of exterior door/ remove loose house wrap around the shed/ stake concrete
sticking out of ground on left side of front deck/ cap exposed wires at power pole/ attach rear steps to house/ remove
honey beehive from inside right hand door of shed. $20

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brm1109

WOW be right on that one.


----------



## Guest

Environmental company friend is out $20K to 1st Preston and the suing is starting. Liens filed Friday and 1st Preston should be getting the copies Monday/Tuesday. Badmouthing these people is the only thing I could do. I continues to amaze me the outright thieves that manage this business.


----------



## BPWY

Its appearing like I got stiffed for over $3400 from every one's favorite company based between me and you.

I'm getting nothing but run around and BS when I want to know where my money is.
Some of it dating back to Jan and April of this year.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Its appearing like I got stiffed for over $3400 from every one's favorite company based between me and you.
> 
> I'm getting nothing but run around and BS when I want to know where my money is.
> Some of it dating back to Jan and April of this year.



It's unfortunate your lien laws are so weak down there......


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Here's a 1st Preston W/O for you guys to LYAO at!
> 
> cover holes in soffit at right side and at rear of house/ install a HUD padlock on crawlspace door. $25
> 
> cut off long screw protruding from interior of exterior door/ remove loose house wrap around the shed/ stake concrete
> sticking out of ground on left side of front deck/ cap exposed wires at power pole/ attach rear steps to house/ remove
> honey beehive from inside right hand door of shed. $20
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


As we say in Hawaii....mean da dope!!! Only people smoking the finest dope can come up with this nonsense. Like boarding up a "missing" toilet. I'm going to rekey a missing door now.


----------



## brm1109

*Pricing*

I recently was speaking with somebody in the field about the pricing. They were saying how great they are doing. When I asked about pricing they said " well some jobs we lose money but other we might make extra so it comes out even". 
Well sorry but I am not in this to "break even". One money losing job is to much for me.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> I recently was speaking with somebody in the field about the pricing. They were saying how great they are doing. When I asked about pricing they said " well some jobs we lose money but other we might make extra so it comes out even".
> Well sorry but I am not in this to "break even". One money losing job is to much for me.






Your goal should be every job holding its own. 

Do some we lose on? absolutely, its kinda hard to not have a job so south.
Some times unexpected things pop up.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Does anyone have any resources they can share with me to locate new vendors? I need people in Tennessee, Kentucky, Missouri, Texas, and Iowa.

I have coverage in all these states but not in the areas that I have work orders for and I've had so many vendors totally flake on me 3 to 5 days AFTER they've accepted orders. I'm stuck and have exhausted every resource I have. Any info or ideas would be appreciated.

If you don't want to put them in a post, feel free to send a message. 

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Guest

Might be a last resort, but have you tried the Chamber of Commerce in those areas. Our little town of 18,000 has 400 business's listed.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I've tried COC in just about every area. Some of the orders I'm getting are very rural and tough to find vendors for. If these orders weren't for my best client, I would just decline them.

They go out of their way for us so we go out of our way for them. Have had an excellent relationship with them for over 2 years and they pay on time at the end of every month. When they ask us to cover new areas, we do it gladly. But the searching can be exhausting! 

We cover over 34,000 zip codes but they manage to find us work in the ones we don't. It sure does keep life exciting. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Is that what your calling it these days......exciting?:laughing:


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> As we say in Hawaii....mean da dope!!! Only people smoking the finest dope can come up with this nonsense. Like boarding up a "missing" toilet. I'm going to rekey a missing door now.


Let them know their keyboard is malfunctioning. It somehow keeps dropping the second 0 from the fee amount.:whistling


----------



## Guest

Danny, Ive been doing Preservation work for 8 years and recently signed on with Good Choice down there in FL (im in NY) and I found that at a first glance the pricing seems a little drastic but i decided to go with it and the volume I have recieved so far is deffinetly making up for the Leary pricing. But the people there are surprisigly helpful and nice..best company ive worked for yet!


----------



## mtmtnman

KredmonGCP said:


> Danny, Ive been doing Preservation work for 8 years and recently signed on with Good Choice down there in FL (im in NY) and I found that at a first glance the pricing seems a little drastic but i decided to go with it and the volume I have recieved so far is deffinetly making up for the Leary pricing. But the people there are surprisigly helpful and nice..best company ive worked for yet!


I knew that i had hear of that company before.....

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/20...property-preservation-personal-property-locks


----------



## Guest

I saw that article when I was investigating. Looks like Mr Good has had about 4 different business names in the last 2-3 yrs. I just spoke with Good Choice today about their pricing and told them we would be more than happy to handle all the work they send our way if we can bid it all. I told them I won't sign their pricing matrix. Got the usual song and dance about how much work we would get, but I wouldn't budge on the pricing issue and neither would he. I wished him good luck in finding PP vendors in our area to work for them. Everyone has their own profit margins in this business and I have to stick with what gets me to mine.
On a lighter note: Did a powerwash for a realtor on an REO house/deck today, 4 hrs for $900 :whistling


----------



## thanohano44

Question for you folks. How does receiving the VOLUME of low paying work equate into better profits? I can only see that being the case if you cover a small area in which there is a lot of volume.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Question for you folks. How does receiving the VOLUME of low paying work equate into better profits? I can only see that being the case if you cover a small area in which there is a lot of volume.



The only way it makes sense is that if you use the Wal Mart philosophy. Have to be very careful that time doesn't get carried away.

Everyone has their own business plans.


----------



## Guest

I am new to the forums and new to the industry. I have read quite a few posts in this forum and has been very informative to say the least.

I have noticed in my state (Maryland) there were quite a few companies being formed and are now out of business.

I have started a new company and wanted to know from Linda if she still is doing any training? 

Thank you in advance...

Geoffrey


----------



## Guest

I have been doing this for about 6 months now. I'm out, the SAM we go through is just simply a thief. I managed to get a hold of one of his submittals of our bids and found out he's taking about 45% off the top of our bids. BSORs come back with our numbers extremely reduced. Some of you say that it all comes out in the wash...... bull. Some one somewhere is making a crap load of cash and it's ain't the guy doing the work. Personally I am tired of pimping myself out to these leeches. Maybe there is a decent SAM out there, but like real estate agents and lawyers they are few and far between. *rant off*


----------



## Guest

*New to preservation, but not to contracting*

Hi I've been contracting for years. I was partners with one of the largest roofing contractors in MO doin all of the inside repairs, and am affiliated with numerous large scale land/homeowners locally. However Ive been in contact with a national company about property preservation. Looks like a pretty fair deal. Im just confused as far as what the flat rate constitutes as. I mean lockouts pay x amount, trashouts pay x amount, so whats the flat rate involve?? I appreciate any advice and guidance some experts may be able to offer


----------



## Guest

Flat rates usually include everything. Grass cut, locks, board ups, winterizing, outlet/switch covers, line caps, handrails, shrub trimming and thorough cleaning. Sometimes even mold removal. We have one now that has us remove every nail, screw and window blinds/hardware from the walls.


----------



## brm1109

*NAPA Preservation*

Hello all,
Has anyone had any dealings with NAPA? If so can I get your input. If you want you can send me a message about them.
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Been working with NAPA for 8 months now. Haven't had alot of work from them ( maybe 4 w/o's a month ) but they pay the following Monday if you get your invoice in by Wed. No problems yet, have been paid every time we do the work and they've been willing to accept our bids on work above their pricing.


----------



## Guest

OK but since the boards ups only cost x amount, and graSS CUTS cost x amount, why is there a flat rate of 400. Does that mean first time i initially et 400, or does a certain amount of work need to be involved to get the 400?


----------



## Guest

Handyrob said:


> OK but since the boards ups only cost x amount, and graSS CUTS cost x amount, why is there a flat rate of 400. Does that mean first time i initially et 400, or does a certain amount of work need to be involved to get the 400?


Are you saying someone or some company offered you $400 for flat rate service?

If so, RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN fast and run far......


----------



## Guest

Handyrob said:


> OK but since the boards ups only cost x amount, and graSS CUTS cost x amount, why is there a flat rate of 400. Does that mean first time i initially et 400, or does a certain amount of work need to be involved to get the 400?


Let me pull up some papers and remove the company name and I will post it.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Are you saying someone or some company offered you $400 for flat rate service?
> 
> If so, RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN fast and run far......


BTW. The one I'm going to post pays $300 LOL!!


----------



## Guest

REO Properties: (All loan types)
Initial Yard Maintenance (up to 10,000sqft): $45
Lock changes (per lock charge): $20
Trip charges: $20
Lawn re-cuts: $35
Monthly Maid Service: $25
Dry Winterization: $55
Wet/Steam Winterization: $125
Debris removal: $20/cubic yard
Hazardous Material Removal: $10/gallon
Padlock/hasp installation: $15
HUD Window Boarding: $45
HUD Door Boarding: $55
REO Initial Service Flat Rate (Debris removal/winterization/janitorial/lock change/yard cut) $400
Perform Estimate: $20
Eviction Assistance (Man Hour charge): $14/hour

thats the pay on REO's and ill be the only contractor they have in my 50mile radius. I have other work, and since this sounded kinda underpaying i was thinkin about using to get some reference work then going firectly to banks to get the preservation work. Just tryin to figure out what actually pays that 400


----------



## Guest

This is a checklist form from a HUD M&M. We thought it wouldn't be that bad when we accepted because you would think the properties would be in convey condition but we are finding them to be far from it.


----------



## Guest

Again thanx for any advice I hate jumping into things blindly


----------



## Guest

http://www.housingwire.com/2011/08/19/ocwen-altisource-extend-ties-to-keep-costs-down


----------



## Guest

*Confused...thought Altisource did only bundles?*

Got an order assigned for bid request (in realtrans, which i thought was phasing out....)
They are requesting bid for trashout and initial janitorial. 
It appears someone set a fire, how do you clean this??
sorry, crappy cellphone pics. 

And, no altisource lock or signs on house.
Actually...there isn't even a front door.
And only asking for t/o and clean...although there are many broken windows and an above ground filled, uncovered pool in back yard.

I don't want to call these people, I really don't...


----------



## Guest

So...should I just load pics and provide bid?
Or, call them and give them a headsup on the condition of the house?


----------



## Guest

Ahhhh the smell of money has a "smokey" smell 

$425 bid fee to a certified FSRT Crew to scope the work and hope you get the approval.

Good luck


----------



## Guest

Here's another reason this ind. is filled with immature people. We inform all we do work for about our summer closing schedule. 1 week july, 1 aug. One we do just recuring for (6 bi/grass) pulled those jobs from us. We never asked why and we just moved forward. Last week we where in Pittsburgh for the week (They knew off this) They called and said they needed a w/o complete imd. Refused, walked in office today to find email Services no longer needed. Oh well, Pirates won Steelers won and we got to watch the filming of the new batman movie.


----------



## Guest

Pocono you strike a cord with your comments. We hear over and over "staff your office accordingly". Easy to say but hard to accomplish. I say kudos to those of you that can trust anyone but yourselves to talk or upload or bid or Invoice or or or to these banks/service companies. 1 slip of tongue or mistype on keyboard can literally cost you $1000s. THE last I heard we are still independant contractors....


----------



## Guest

Barefoot, tell them someone already started the cleanout


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Ahhhh the smell of money has a "smokey" smell
> 
> $425 bid fee to a certified FSRT Crew to scope the work and hope you get the approval.
> 
> Good luck


So I suggest this to altisource? I can only assume they are unaware of the fire. Prob 70 cyd of debris in house and yard, and unable to even check out the second story...stairs are badly damaged.


----------



## Guest

Dont step foot in that place. Its a structural and a chemical hazard and not safe to be in. Will they fix it? Probably not. But there is still very good money to be made. Normally all openings are boarded so no entry (ordered by fire chief) and you can avg $250/sheet. No bolt boarding just screws. also, if any roof damage bid plywood over opening with tarp.


----------



## thanohano44

Wow!!!! Stay away. We had one like that for FAS 4 years ago. It took them 1 year of letters and fines from the City before they asked me for a bid to do anywork. 8 months later bid was approved and when we arrived......the city had demolished it. Be careful.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone heard word form Altisource on their RSP approvals. Haven't heard anything, just seeing if someone else out there has.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

*Property Preservation Seeking A Few Good Contractors in PA AREA*

Hello, 

My name is Makeva Deas and I currently work for a property preservation company by the name of Safe Harbor Field Services. We mainly focus on foreclosure homes and REO properties. We currently have some available work in the PA area and we are look for a few good contractors who can do the following: 

Debris Removal/Trashout
Lock Change/Securing
Boarding
Interior Cleaning
Yard Maintenance
Winterization
Property Inspections
Evictions
Misc Repairs

If you are interested I can be reach by email at [email protected] Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## brm1109

These people really suck. they have the same ad on craigslist every 2 weeks. 
IN SEARCH OF A SELF-MOTIVATED, INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE INDIVIDUAL TO TAKE PHOTOS OF HOMES.
LARGE QUANTITY OF WORK. MOST ORDERS REQUIRE JUST TWO PHOTOS.
GPS, COMPUTER AND SMART PHONE REQUIRED. START IMMEDIATELY.
CALL LISA AT 609-926-1780 OR 609-335-9398 

Location: BERGEN/PASSAIC/HUDSON COUNTIES
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $2/ORDER


----------



## Guest

MakevaD said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Makeva Deas and I currently work for a property preservation company by the name of Safe Harbor Field Services. We mainly focus on foreclosure homes and REO properties. We currently have some available work in the PA area and we are look for a few good contractors who can do the following:
> 
> Debris Removal/Trashout
> Lock Change/Securing
> Boarding
> Interior Cleaning
> Yard Maintenance
> Winterization
> Property Inspections
> Evictions
> Misc Repairs
> 
> If you are interested I can be reach by email at [email protected] Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from you soon.


If your willing to post "help wanted" ads then please post your payment structure and don't forget the discounts so everyone can see "what your all about". :whistling


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> If your willing to post "help wanted" ads then please post your payment structure and don't forget the discounts so everyone can see "what your all about". :whistling


That won't happen.


----------



## Guest

Handyrob said:


> REO Properties: (All loan types)
> Initial Yard Maintenance (up to 10,000sqft): $45
> Lock changes (per lock charge): $20
> Trip charges: $20
> Lawn re-cuts: $35
> Monthly Maid Service: $25
> Dry Winterization: $55
> Wet/Steam Winterization: $125
> Debris removal: $20/cubic yard
> Hazardous Material Removal: $10/gallon
> Padlock/hasp installation: $15
> HUD Window Boarding: $45
> HUD Door Boarding: $55
> REO Initial Service Flat Rate (Debris removal/winterization/janitorial/lock change/yard cut) $400
> Perform Estimate: $20
> Eviction Assistance (Man Hour charge): $14/hour
> 
> thats the pay on REO's and ill be the only contractor they have in my 50mile radius. I have other work, and since this sounded kinda underpaying i was thinkin about using to get some reference work then going firectly to banks to get the preservation work. Just tryin to figure out what actually pays that 400


Handyrob,

Those numbers are very low. If your the only one in a 50 mile radius, you need to up your prices by 100%. $400 is too low for the majority of your properties. If you find a clean house, with a few yards of debris, small, recently cut yard, then your ahead. 

You must get the basic items up and have to bid on everything else.


----------



## Guest

MakevaD said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Makeva Deas and I currently work for a property preservation company by the name of Safe Harbor Field Services. We mainly focus on foreclosure homes and REO properties. We currently have some available work in the PA area and we are look for a few good contractors who can do the following:
> 
> Debris Removal/Trashout
> Lock Change/Securing
> Boarding
> Interior Cleaning
> Yard Maintenance
> Winterization
> Property Inspections
> Evictions
> Misc Repairs
> 
> If you are interested I can be reach by email at [email protected] Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from you soon.


I met Safe Harbor at the last NAMFS conference. They focus on repair related work. We have given them about 10 bids, never heard a word back. I think its a small company, like 5 or fewer employees. Doesnt mean they are crooked or anything, just saying.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Does anyone have any resources they can share with me to locate new vendors? I need people in Tennessee, Kentucky, Missouri, Texas, and Iowa.
> 
> I have coverage in all these states but not in the areas that I have work orders for and I've had so many vendors totally flake on me 3 to 5 days AFTER they've accepted orders. I'm stuck and have exhausted every resource I have. Any info or ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> If you don't want to put them in a post, feel free to send a message.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Linda


We cover Southern KY, East TN and Southern VA and work the HUD M&M contract for HUDs primary provider. If your pricing is on par with them we can discuss what you need. I pm'd you my number. We have all the "usual suspects" in our tool inventory: John Deere bush hog and mowers, trailers, rekey kits, working relationships with all LEOs in our area for evictions (see generally: http://offgridops.org/foreclosurepedia/index.php/East_Tennessee --- this is my new wiki under construction for our Area of Operations). Probably easiest to call and go from there.


----------



## mtmtnman

So the bolt on a deadbolt hole cover is now a hazard? Apparently 1st Preston thinks so as i got a request to go cut it off............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> So the bolt on a deadbolt hole cover is now a hazard? Apparently 1st Preston thinks so as i got a request to go cut it off............


Yes because it is eye level to a child.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> So I suggest this to altisource? I can only assume they are unaware of the fire. Prob 70 cyd of debris in house and yard, and unable to even check out the second story...stairs are badly damaged.









I had one that was an extreme health hazard/danger due to massive amounts of mold.

I went in with a full suit and mask.
Took photos, changed door lock and left.

They wouldn't read the w/o notes and see where its an extreme hazard and kept rejecting my w/o because I didn't have plumbing winterize photos.
I kept sending it back .... they kept rejecting because they wouldn't read the notes.

Finally after about 6 times of this I copied/pasted the w/o notes and converted them to a jpeg and renamed it "winterize photos" :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: then uploaded that as a photo.

They finally got the point. And ended up selling it as is, where is.

I would do some thing like that with this house, make sure you post your notes as a jpeg and upload them or its unlikely they'll read em.
The cost of rebuilding all of that is not some thing they'll take on. (I highly doubt it any way)

More than likely they'll sell it for the land value. This is what I'm seeing in my area.
Who ever buys it will be stuck with the rebuild or demolish.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Yes because it is eye level to a child.




Hmmm. I never use the things as i rekey the deadbolts but i see them quite often. This is the 1st time i have had anyone say anything about one. It sticks out maybe 1/2 inch and it is 4" above a door know so i think a kid would have a better chance of winning powerball VS getting and eyeball poked out by one.


Got another one. A contractor i know was sent back to a Fannie Mae house he did to pull plant hooks and eyebolts that where screwed into the soffit 10 feet from the ground. It was a "no charge" since he missed them on the initial. How in the hell is this a hazard? 

I have a current work order on a HUD reo to "caution tape" a transition between the laundry room and kitchen. Their is 1/4" difference in floor levels.

I really think these nationals are throwing anything and everything up against the wall no matter how ridiculous hoping some of it will stick. The unfortunate thing is we are all paying for this nonsense VIA taxes and bailouts.


Finally, Look at this photo and tell me if it needs a handrail on the steps.


----------



## Guest

I looked all over the website to try to find the information, but I wasn't able to. Anyways, I have just recently been approved with City side Management Services for Septic Inspections in my county in Washington state. With my research on property perservation services, it seems that most of you have guidelines on how much you can charge for each line item. I was given 4 work orders the other day and told to bid for the inspections and pumpings and any additional things that would drive up the price, i.e no record drawings at the county, obstructions impeding access, etc. Then to submit the bid. My understanding is that I am the only person bidding on this inspection, that it is not competative. Of course I am just charging what I would normally charge in each situtation, but I have been researching HUD and cannot find any information on Septic System inspections specifically, but was told by the contractor that it is a matter of public safety and more that likely all bids would be approved. The only thing that I would have to provide as proof is my inspection report that I file with the county. To me this sound way out of line of what most of you have to deal with on property perservation. Does anyone have any experience with Cityside or Septic inspections and have any advice for me?


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmm. I never use the things as i rekey the deadbolts but i see them quite often. This is the 1st time i have had anyone say anything about one. It sticks out maybe 1/2 inch and it is 4" above a door know so i think a kid would have a better chance of winning powerball VS getting and eyeball poked out by one.
> 
> Got another one. A contractor i know was sent back to a Fannie Mae house he did to pull plant hooks and eyebolts that where screwed into the soffit 10 feet from the ground. It was a "no charge" since he missed them on the initial. How in the hell is this a hazard?
> 
> I have a current work order on a HUD reo to "caution tape" a transition between the laundry room and kitchen. Their is 1/4" difference in floor levels.
> 
> I really think these nationals are throwing anything and everything up against the wall no matter how ridiculous hoping some of it will stick. The unfortunate thing is we are all paying for this nonsense VIA taxes and bailouts.
> 
> Finally, Look at this photo and tell me if it needs a handrail on the steps.


The plant hooks are possibly loose and if they fall, could hit someone on the head and cause the victim a sinus head ache! Jk. Per Fannie Mae guidelines, all hooks, nails and screws need to be removed from the property. 

As far as the transition strip, it's a trip hazard. Some clumsy ambulance chaser would see that and fall and demand millions. (probably a O supporter). You're supposed to tape off all uneven surfaces anyways. 

I would bid a handrail on it. Because it frees me up from having to do it for free. This a CYA bid. I can assure you that there's a 99.9% chance that this will not be approved.


----------



## mtmtnman

redragon19 said:


> I looked all over the website to try to find the information, but I wasn't able to. Anyways, I have just recently been approved with City side Management Services for Septic Inspections in my county in Washington state. With my research on property perservation services, it seems that most of you have guidelines on how much you can charge for each line item. I was given 4 work orders the other day and told to bid for the inspections and pumpings and any additional things that would drive up the price, i.e no record drawings at the county, obstructions impeding access, etc. Then to submit the bid. My understanding is that I am the only person bidding on this inspection, that it is not competative. Of course I am just charging what I would normally charge in each situtation, but I have been researching HUD and cannot find any information on Septic System inspections specifically, but was told by the contractor that it is a matter of public safety and more that likely all bids would be approved. The only thing that I would have to provide as proof is my inspection report that I file with the county. To me this sound way out of line of what most of you have to deal with on property perservation. Does anyone have any experience with Cityside or Septic inspections and have any advice for me?




Most likely peeing into the wind. I have 3 properties with failed drainfields. 2 are REO's and one a pre-foreclosure. Have doc.s from the county on all 3 and nothing is being done with them. I am a licensed installer and blew the whistle to the county on all 3 properties as i didn't want to see some young family buy one of these and have to spend 15K on a level II system a few months after moving in............


----------



## Guest

They just want the inspection reports at this point. So all that I would be bidding any work associated with it at this point. In my state it is required to have a septic inspection filed with the county for the property transfer. If I was to find something that needed maintenance I was told to bid that work and send it in and it would either be approved or not.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> The plant hooks are possibly loose and if they fall, could hit someone on the head and cause the victim a sinus head ache! Jk. Per Fannie Mae guidelines, all hooks, nails and screws need to be removed from the property.
> 
> As far as the transition strip, it's a trip hazard. Some clumsy ambulance chaser would see that and fall and demand millions. (probably a O supporter). You're supposed to tape off all uneven surfaces anyways.
> 
> I would bid a handrail on it. Because it frees me up from having to do it for free. This a CYA bid. I can assure you that there's a 99.9% chance that this will not be approved.



There is VERY little common sense in this business. A plant hook 10 feet overhead does not consist of a hazard in my book. Hell that ceiling fan in the living room could fall and kill someone too right? What about that light in the hallway? If you slam the bedroom door will it fall?

As far as the transition, professionally installed floating wood floors have a 1/4 transition strip between them and tile or carpet. Where do you stop with all of this???

Oh, and the handrail? you guessed it! Put it up! The broker is pissed, the buyer is pissed Neither want the handrail,(home closing in 2 weeks) but my hands are tied.

Like i said, NO COMMON SENSE!! Or another phrase i like to use "*Cubicle Minds*"


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> There is VERY little common sense in this business. A plant hook 10 feet overhead does not consist of a hazard in my book. Hell that ceiling fan in the living room could fall and kill someone too right? What about that light in the hallway? If you slam the bedroom door will it fall?
> 
> As far as the transition, professionally installed floating wood floors have a 1/4 transition strip between them and tile or carpet. Where do you stop with all of this???
> 
> Oh, and the handrail? you guessed it! Put it up! The broker is pissed, the buyer is pissed (home closing in 2 weeks) but my hands are tied.
> 
> Like i said, NO COMMON SENSE!! Or another phrase i like to use "Cubicle Minds"


Exactly.


----------



## mtmtnman

redragon19 said:


> They just want the inspection reports at this point. So all that I would be bidding any work associated with it at this point. In my state it is required to have a septic inspection filed with the county for the property transfer. If I was to find something that needed maintenance I was told to bid that work and send it in and it would either be approved or not.


You do have an advantage their. No such requirement here......


----------



## Guest

Yeah, at least the homeowner will know what they are getting into before it closes. I was also told smaller repairs would be approved because it is a matter of safety, I am just skeptical because of all the bad things I hear about non-payment, etc.

At this point this is what I understand is my process:

1. Get and accept work order for bid
2. Bid work as I see fit ( not bidding against anyone)
3. Get notice to proceed and complete the inspection and pumping
4. Find additional maintenance needed to be completed (or not if in good shape)
5. Bid the additional work (Non competative bid again, unless outrageous)
6. Get the work or not
7. Complete the work. (I'm guessing there would be pics, documents require to do this stuff)
8. submit invoice and get paid

To me this sounds too good to be true. I just was wanting to know if anybody has had any experience with City side or septic inspections that are required for transfer.


----------



## thanohano44

redragon19 said:


> Yeah, at least the homeowner will know what they are getting into before it closes. I was also told smaller repairs would be approved because it is a matter of safety, I am just skeptical because of all the bad things I hear about non-payment, etc.
> 
> At this point this is what I understand is my process:
> 
> 1. Get and accept work order for bid
> 2. Bid work as I see fit ( not bidding against anyone)
> 3. Get notice to proceed and complete the inspection and pumping
> 4. Find additional maintenance needed to be completed (or not if in good shape)
> 5. Bid the additional work (Non competative bid again, unless outrageous)
> 6. Get the work or not
> 7. Complete the work. (I'm guessing there would be pics, documents require to do this stuff)
> 8. submit invoice and get paid
> 
> To me this sounds too good to be true. I just was wanting to know if anybody has had any experience with City side or septic inspections that are required for transfer.


I don't believe the part about you not bidding against anyone. This field is made up of 2nd, 3rd and 4th bids.


----------



## Guest

Well, that is at least what I was told. I was told there are only 2 people approved by their company as septic inspectors in my county (me and another co.) and that they distribute the workload evenly between the two of us as not to overload the workload on one contractor.

Cityside is one of only two direct management firms working for hud in WA state, AMS being the other. So I am working directly for them. Not being a sub of a sub of a sub...

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I don't believe the part about you not bidding against anyone. This field is made up of 2nd, 3rd and 4th bids.









Along with LIES, BS and more LIES about what is or isn't being done.
About other contractors that are or are not doing some thing this or that way.
The nationals are not above lying their butts off in an attempt to get you to do some thing they want done or to punish a contractor who they feel has stepped out of line. Or to just out right pad their pockets at the expense of the contractor.


As for the sewer inspections it would be best to check with the government agencies in your area that regulate these sort of things.
Just because you are certified by Cityside as an inspector don't mean jack squat to the county or state.


----------



## Guest

> As for the sewer inspections it would be best to check with the government agencies in your area that regulate these sort of things.


I am a licensed, certified Septic Inspector for my county. I report directly to the Health Department. I understand what your saying though, because I have been contacted by subcontractors of AMS to do septic inspections, who are out of South Carolina and Louisiana. I live in WA, soyour telling me they can be an approved vendor for Septic in WA state? That's just silly. I guess Cityside cut out the middle man, but can I trust them either?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> There is VERY little common sense in this business. A plant hook 10 feet overhead does not consist of a hazard in my book. Hell that ceiling fan in the living room could fall and kill someone too right? What about that light in the hallway? If you slam the bedroom door will it fall?
> 
> As far as the transition, professionally installed floating wood floors have a 1/4 transition strip between them and tile or carpet. Where do you stop with all of this???
> 
> Oh, and the handrail? you guessed it! Put it up! The broker is pissed, the buyer is pissed Neither want the handrail,(home closing in 2 weeks) but my hands are tied.
> 
> Like i said, NO COMMON SENSE!! Or another phrase i like to use "Cubicle Minds"


They will probably try to not pay on the handrail because its not required by code. But yeah its all B.S.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> They will probably try to not pay on the handrail because its not required by code. But yeah its all B.S.


Don't get me started on code. I had a 10x30 deck a few weeks ago that was between 16" and 20" off the ground. They made me put a rail around it. Code is 32" Funny thing is i see other contractors putting legitimate rails around decks 3-4 feet off the ground and just a top rail, no balusters. Per code balusters are 5" on center. So on one hand they have us do things not required by code but ask for things that are against code on the other hand. Here is 2 pics of a deck job i did 6 weeks ago. Did a temp rail inside as well.........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Don't get me started on code. I had a 10x30 deck a few weeks ago that was between 16" and 20" off the ground. They made me put a rail around it. Code is 32" Funny thing is i see other contractors putting legitimate rails around decks 3-4 feet off the ground and just a top rail, no balusters. Per code balusters are 5" on center. So on one hand they have us do things not required by code but ask for things that are against code on the other hand. Here is 2 pics of a deck job i did 6 weeks ago. Did a temp rail inside as well.........


Looks good. With all the b.s. going around I don't see how their in business. And if it keeps going how are we to stay in business. I feel like the little dutch boy with 3 fingers on 1hand and 2 on the other pluging holes and all that's left is my toes ... and then the phones ringing. What to do ,what to do.


----------



## BPWY

Mid American Property Management out of Nebraska City, NE.


Exercise EXTREME CAUTION with them as you will get screwed out of thousands of $$$$. Its not a matter of IF, its a matter of WHEN.

This is only a small sampling of those they've took for thousands if not tens of thousands.

http://activerain.com/blogsview/235570/mid-american-property-mgmt-photos-s-bpo-s


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Mid American Property Management out of Nebraska City, NE.
> 
> 
> Exercise EXTREME CAUTION with them as you will get screwed out of thousands of $$$$. Its not a matter of IF, its a matter of WHEN.
> 
> This is only a small sampling of those they've took for thousands if not tens of thousands.
> 
> http://activerain.com/blogsview/235570/mid-american-property-mgmt-photos-s-bpo-s


4 of us up here are out near 40K with them..........


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> 4 of us up here are out near 40K with them..........







Post on that link I posted. 
Contact the NE attorney general.

A company that goes out of its way like this to defraud the contractors needs to be SHUT DOWN!
As that link shows these guys have made a habit of their actions for many years now.


----------



## Guest

That mid am was caught doing some pretty shady stuff in kc . I hope everyone gets paid .


----------



## Guest

So the siblings are now requiring photos to also be time stamped. The only reason I see for this is money. I think when a bid is put in with the "man hours" they will deduct if the job didn't take that long. Guess I need to find new cameras.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> So the siblings are now requiring photos to also be time stamped. The only reason I see for this is money. I think when a bid is put in with the "man hours" they will deduct if the job didn't take that long. Guess I need to find new cameras.


Fastone Photo Resizer is a wonderful thing. 

You can put what ever date, time you want. Resize to whatever you want also.

Don't bid by man hours, bid by the job. If they have a problem with that ask them if they will pay you by the hour when a job takes longer than estimated. 

Remember it is estimated, not carved in stone.

The bid approval should be for the job.


----------



## brm1109

*Date stamp*

Obviously I have no problem with the date stamp. BUT first not all cameras have the time stamp. I tried on 2 of mine and neither will printout the time.
Also, I agree with the other poster if I bid $*** for a job and actually get it done quicker then that is my business as is it my loss if it takes longer than I estimated.
I am getting a little tired of all this micro management. We are professional business people so start treating us as such.


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> Obviously I have no problem with the date stamp. BUT first not all cameras have the time stamp. I tried on 2 of mine and neither will printout the time.
> Also, I agree with the other poster if I bid $*** for a job and actually get it done quicker then that is my business as is it my loss if it takes longer than I estimated.
> I am getting a little tired of all this micro management. We are professional business people so start treating us as such.



Every camera stamps the time in the HEX data of the photo file. Yes, even your cellphone. I have NEVER used the date/timestamp on any of my cameras. I just run the files through Fastone and it adds what i need. So many companies i work for ask you NOT to datestamp and my dumb azz would forget to turn it off and tick off one of those companies so i just add what i need at the office.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Every camera stamps the time in the HEX data of the photo file. Yes, even your cellphone. I have NEVER used the date/timestamp on any of my cameras. I just run the files through Fastone and it adds what i need. So many companies i work for ask you NOT to datestamp and my dumb azz would forget to turn it off and tick off one of those companies so i just add what i need at the office.


My friend, you are a stepping razor....so dangerous. Dangerous. Lol


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> My friend, you are a stepping razor....so dangerous. Dangerous. Lol








I've done the same thing since 09.
So many of the companies don't want a date stamp. In fact require you to not have one.


----------



## Guest

*Intro*

Hello everyone, new to the forum and have spent the past few days reading though all the posts. Have been doing PP work for several years for market clients (landlords and investors) as well as the occasional job for a national. I’ve always declined to sign their contracts, but it hasn’t stopped them from sending the odd job my way. Having dealt with ‘nationals’ in another industry, I’m very familiar with their lack of regard for their contractors, low and slow pay, and their stupid procedures. (I once called a national on a wint job order in February –house had already frozen and the toilet traps were blown out. Their response – Pour in anti-freeze and take the picture.) However, with the market business being so slow I’m looking to increase my PP work. Cheers. -DD


----------



## Guest

Dabney,

Thats a normal response for the national. Then 2 years later they will issue a chargeback stating you were the last responsible party to winterize property. Oh you would win the war but lose valuable time, which time is money, fighting the stupidity. Worse yet the file a claim against your insurance then you start paying legal fee's .

It's dog eat dog right now


----------



## Guest

Anyone familiar with RHAM Preservation? I think they are out of N.C. I was contacted by them, but not sure what they are all about.....:whistling


----------



## Guest

Isn't it kind of funny. When we started in this business you had to beg for work, now they come out of the wood work trying to snag some newbies. Or worse yet insult our intelligence .


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> Isn't it kind of funny. When we started in this business you had to beg for work, now they come out of the wood work trying to snag some newbies. Or worse yet insult our intelligence .


If I had a dollar for every scumbag company that has solicited us to work I could have retired long ago a rich man.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> If I had a dollar for every scumbag company that has solicited us to work I could have retired long ago a rich man.


Amen


----------



## Guest

We did an eviction for rham once a few months ago. Wouldnt work for them again. Tried to short ud on eviction hrs and had to harass them for payment. Weeks after they were paid, they were still claiming they were waiting for payment.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the insight :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

CVMS sent out a memo on Friday stating that BAC was no longer paying trip charges for limited growth grass cuts. 

Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## BPWY

It doesn't surprise me.


Over a year ago they told me that the industry was moving towards paying no trip fee.
I told the head honcho that he'd better fight it tooth and nail because when I pulled up at the stop and rob to fuel and told them I wasn't paying for fuel because the banks I work for don't pay for trips they wouldn't take too kindly to it.

I really doubt if the message sank in.


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> CVMS sent out a memo on Friday stating that BAC was no longer paying trip charges for limited growth grass cuts.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this?



I don't believe it. The National is calling the shots here as they don't make jack squat on a trip charge but make a LOT on a grass cut. Since mid July 75% of the grass cuts i have done where not needed whatsoever. Just a HUGE waste of taxpayer $$$$$$$$ on these FNMA and HUD properties.......


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I don't believe it. The National is calling the shots here as they don't make jack squat on a trip charge but make a LOT on a grass cut. Since mid July 75% of the grass cuts i have done where not needed whatsoever. Just a HUGE waste of taxpayer $$$$$$$$ on these FNMA and HUD properties.......









Some of Safeguard's work orders say that "limited growth" IS NOT a reason to not mow the lawn.

Other than snow it must be cut. End of discussion.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Some of Safeguard's work orders say that "limited growth" IS NOT a reason to not mow the lawn.
> 
> Other than snow it must be cut. End of discussion.




like i said, Huge waste of Taxpayer dollars. Had some last year with Screwguard and all you could see is dirt. Still had to cut it.......


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> like i said, Huge waste of Taxpayer dollars. Had some last year with Screwguard and all you could see is dirt. Still had to cut it.......





They aint the only ones. AIM used to belly ache about "limited growth, no cut performed" trip charges because in their good days they paid the full trip fee to the contractors. So they got nothing.

Then in their greed they changed the policy and began taking a cut of the trip fee. Then there was less complaining about not cutting the grass because there was nothing there.
They've been going down hill ever since.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I don't believe it. The National is calling the shots here as they don't make jack squat on a trip charge but make a LOT on a grass cut. Since mid July 75% of the grass cuts i have done where not needed whatsoever. Just a HUGE waste of taxpayer $$$$$$$$ on these FNMA and HUD properties.......


Mtmman, if you spent 6 mths in this part of the country you'd find what a waste of taxpayer money REALLY is. 80% of the student body in my kids school is on free lunch/breakfast. 1 of 3 people in line at walmart are on assistance. Acces cards are eveywhere and used for almost anything. School lights and the lights on the football field have never been off. People live better on the govt programs here than they would ever working, all taxpayer money. I could go on till this hit page 2,500. but i won't. Working in U.S. is for suckers like me, to much pride to take the free ride.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Mtmman, if you spent 6 mths in this part of the country you'd find what a waste of taxpayer money REALLY is. 80% of the student body in my kids school is on free lunch/breakfast. 1 of 3 people in line at walmart are on assistance. Acces cards are eveywhere and used for almost anything. School lights and the lights on the football field have never been off. People live better on the govt programs here than they would ever working, all taxpayer money. I could go on till this hit page 2,500. but i won't. Working in U.S. is for suckers like me, to much pride to take the free ride.



I grew up 70 miles West of Chicago and saw 4 and 5 generations on "Welfare", spent 5 yrs in Florida and get to the Indian Reservations here on occasion. I know what your talking about........


----------



## thanohano44

uintahiker said:


> CVMS sent out a memo on Friday stating that BAC was no longer paying trip charges for limited growth grass cuts.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this?


Liars


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I grew up 70 miles West of Chicago and saw 4 and 5 generations on "Welfare", spent 5 yrs in Florida and get to the Indian Reservations here on occasion. I know what your talking about........


Lol. If I was president.....welfare would require drug testing and they would work for that money. Cut out casinos and put them all to work. End of recession.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Some of Safeguard's work orders say that "limited growth" IS NOT a reason to not mow the lawn.
> 
> Other than snow it must be cut. End of discussion.


That's how it is with our A2Z contract (they hold the HUD MM contract right now here in East TN). HUD defines the cutting season as April - October for lawn maintenance. 

The reason for the cuts is billing. HUD says, "We have X properties in inventory and each property receives X for maintenance. Now, to understand how this works you need to understand how the government works. I am ex military (worked in Naval Intelligence) and those vets will easily understand. When you have a budget of X for the fiscal year (FY) you spend *ALL* of it. Why? Because if you do not your budget for next FY will be reduced to what you spent the _prior_ FY. So, say HUD had a FY budget of $100 for 10 properties (just round numbers for the example) they know that they will loose say 3 properties over the FY due to attrition. They *MUST* spend all they can so that they can justify next FYs budget! So, the padding of the lawn maintenance, so to speak, is both legal and legitimate in HUDs eyes as they may loose say 3 properties and _gain_ four. For those whom are vets you'll definately understand. Additionally, for those running a small to medium size business you'll understand it as Business 101.

We generally call it staging when there is limited growth. The HUD MM contract defines it as "lawn maintenance." Now, there is a plethora of items within lawn maintenance. Leaf blowing, edging, etc. That is why, during lawn maintenance season, we utilize something for the pix to show some kind of action. Here's the kicker though: we get the $100 per lawn (BWM) year round. It's hammered out in the HUD MM contract so during the winter (OCT - APR) we simply refresh the winterization (add a bit of antifreeze. All completely within the scope of the HUD MM.

I also wanted to comment on another item: getting screwed out of pay. Look, you use the computer to submit your work and such. PULL THE FINANCIALS on the the outfit you're looking to do business with! That way you have a heads up! And if they do try to screw you, the mechanic's lien is gold. The waivers some outfits have you sign hold no water under the UCC (Uniform Commercial Code). We had to file four last year and were awarded an additional $750 on each $80 lawn cut to lift lien. I do all our own legal work (pro se) so there is no overhead _nor_ excuse for not being on the ball. This is a business folks.


----------



## mtmtnman

And that my friend is one of the reasons this country is so deep in debt. The school system where my wife works is the same way. If money is left over at the end of the year she has to waste it on things that are not needed instead of saving it for the next year and when an emergency comes up and their is no money left in the budget she is screwed!!! Whomever came up the this system should be hanged, drawn and quartered!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

FCPDIA said:


> That's how it is with our A2Z contract (they hold the HUD MM contract right now here in East TN). HUD defines the cutting season as April - October for lawn maintenance.
> 
> The reason for the cuts is billing. HUD says, "We have X properties in inventory and each property receives X for maintenance. Now, to understand how this works you need to understand how the government works. I am ex military (worked in Naval Intelligence) and those vets will easily understand. When you have a budget of X for the fiscal year (FY) you spend ALL of it. Why? Because if you do not your budget for next FY will be reduced to what you spent the prior FY. So, say HUD had a FY budget of $100 for 10 properties (just round numbers for the example) they know that they will loose say 3 properties over the FY due to attrition. They MUST spend all they can so that they can justify next FYs budget! So, the padding of the lawn maintenance, so to speak, is both legal and legitimate in HUDs eyes as they may loose say 3 properties and gain four. For those whom are vets you'll definately understand. Additionally, for those running a small to medium size business you'll understand it as Business 101.
> 
> We generally call it staging when there is limited growth. The HUD MM contract defines it as "lawn maintenance." Now, there is a plethora of items within lawn maintenance. Leaf blowing, edging, etc. That is why, during lawn maintenance season, we utilize something for the pix to show some kind of action. Here's the kicker though: we get the $100 per lawn (BWM) year round. It's hammered out in the HUD MM contract so during the winter (OCT - APR) we simply refresh the winterization (add a bit of antifreeze. All completely within the scope of the HUD MM.
> 
> I also wanted to comment on another item: getting screwed out of pay. Look, you use the computer to submit your work and such. PULL THE FINANCIALS on the the outfit you're looking to do business with! That way you have a heads up! And if they do try to screw you, the mechanic's lien is gold. The waivers some outfits have you sign hold no water under the UCC (Uniform Commercial Code). We had to file four last year and were awarded an additional $750 on each $80 lawn cut to lift lien. I do all our own legal work (pro se) so there is no overhead nor excuse for not being on the ball. This is a business folks.


Amen


----------



## BPWY

Several years ago I had the lawn maint contract for the National weather service office in my area.
Same thing. Month before the fiscal year's end they'd have me doing this or that small project to make sure the money was spent.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Several years ago I had the lawn maint contract for the National weather service office in my area.
> Same thing. Month before the fiscal year's end they'd have me doing this or that small project to make sure the money was spent.



It's a wonder our taxes are not higher in this country...................


----------



## Guest

*New here first post*

New here like to introduce myself.
Have been reading through this forum and have found a place were a little mentoring occurs (for me anyways). I am a GC in Calif and like a lot of others here migrated to PP and REO work as a result of the economy. I enjoy the work although it would have been IMMENSELY easier had this resource been known about earlier. 6 months in, doing just ok. Look forward to your future posts.
Rick


----------



## thanohano44

probog said:


> New here like to introduce myself.
> Have been reading through this forum and have found a place were a little mentoring occurs (for me anyways). I am a GC in Calif and like a lot of others here migrated to PP and REO work as a result of the economy. I enjoy the work although it would have been IMMENSELY easier had this resource been known about earlier. 6 months in, doing just ok. Look forward to your future posts.
> Rick


Good luck California!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> It's a wonder our taxes are not higher in this country...................


You should ask your accountant how much tax you really pay. 68% of my personal gross in 2010 went to the four branchs of goverment.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone want to do a wint?????


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone want to do a wint?????


Cha-Ching. As long as the price is right.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone want to do a wint?????


Holy cow! It's going to take 8hrs of draining.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Cha-Ching. As long as the price is right.


FNMA is not doing a thing with it. Heat will be maintained until sold........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> FNMA is not doing a thing with it. Heat will be maintained until sold........


That's probably best anyways .


----------



## Guest

We got w/o's to do winterization inspection. This is a new program for the nat that we do work for.Guidlines that are unrealalistic and all for a trip charge.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> We got w/o's to do winterization inspection. This is a new program for the nat that we do work for.Guidlines that are unrealalistic and all for a trip charge.



How do you do a wint inspection??? If you say it "LOOKS" correct are you now on the hook if it isn't???


----------



## GTX63

Last one who touches it is "It".


----------



## mtmtnman

gtx63 said:


> last one who touches it is "it".



yup!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> yup!!!


This is just one more way for unscrupulous contractors to sabotage others work.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I agree with Troy. Who's to say that the one doing the inspection won't turn the water back on and flush the anti-freeze out of the system so he can get a wint order out of it?

Also, I think it would be very dangerous [financially, speaking] to inspect winterizations. I wouldn't want to be the one to say everything's okay, then find out there was a leak somewhere and pipes were either frozen at the time of the inspection or froze after I left. No way, huh-uh. 

I haven't received any such requests but I'll refuse them if I do. Too much risk involved.

Linda


----------



## Guest

In response to the W/insp. Here are some of the guidelines. All water removed from toilet. We dont even know what that means. Photo of a gas powered comp. Photos of any freeze damage. Who knows where that can be unless that gas comp is hooked up.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I agree with Troy. Who's to say that the one doing the inspection won't turn the water back on and flush the anti-freeze out of the system so he can get a wint order out of it?
> 
> Also, I think it would be very dangerous [financially, speaking] to inspect winterizations. I wouldn't want to be the one to say everything's okay, then find out there was a leak somewhere and pipes were either frozen at the time of the inspection or froze after I left. No way, huh-uh.
> 
> I haven't received any such requests but I'll refuse them if I do. Too much risk involved.
> 
> Linda







I've been the victim of what you are talking about.
Its not a pleasant place to be. Having lies told about you, your work and ultimately your good business name.


----------



## Guest

I love working the weekends NOT dam compliance %


----------



## Guest

NAPA contacted us to do some work orders in our area. $16. for a lock and winterization's are all bid. Are they for real?


----------



## GTX63

Yes, because they know someone out there will bite on the hook, and then someone after them, and someone after them.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Yes, because they know someone out there will bite on the hook, and then someone after them, and someone after them.


That sounds all well and good but don't they have to get the work done for someone else. I mean going through contractors would be to me just a waste of time. I would rather find someone pay them good and they in turn will get the work done. That in turn lets you spend time finding more work.


----------



## GTX63

I agree, unfortunately there are non professional guys out there that sign up for these cellar bottom rates, perform sub satisfactory work and then are gone in 60 days due to the invoices being kicked back or charged back. It's a game a lot of these companies play and it is getting worse.


----------



## Guest

I know all of use have talked about this in past post bottom feeders looking just to put food on the table, but they cause a lot of problems in the way of more rules for us. Heres one example where this non sense has landed us. M.*.S did a wint on a 3,600 sq ft house and this guy didnt even come close to getting any water out. Hobby comp. was in the pictures i saw. That was last year and the guy who did it long gone, M.** wont pay, the people they sub to long gone, and the stagecoach people aint paying. Result house sits, we gut grass every 2 weeks and the broker caint sell the thing. And shes pissed.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> I agree, unfortunately there are non professional guys out there that sign up for these cellar bottom rates, perform sub satisfactory work and then are gone in 60 days due to the invoices being kicked back or charged back. It's a game a lot of these companies play and it is getting worse.


I agree.


----------



## GTX63

To expand on it a little further, take grass cuts for example. Our guys complain to us when we tell them, "This year we need yardstick pics, or three more edging photos, or clippings bagged photos" and they go to these properties where grass has been blown from the discharge onto the siding, mulch piles left on the porch, the side walk, no trimming of any kind, etc. The first thing they ask is "How did those guys get away with that?" Well, the short answer is they didn't. They turned in some sort of photos, the National rejected their invoices and so they cut 20 or 30 yards for free. Then they pack it in and go back to part time at the fast food joint. The Nationals reassign the order and call it a "Recut" and pay accordingly. We bid it and of course they refuse and repeat the cycle with the next batch of wannabes.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> To expand on it a little further, take grass cuts for example. Our guys complain to us when we tell them, "This year we need yardstick pics, or three more edging photos, or clippings bagged photos" and they go to these properties where grass has been blown from the discharge onto the siding, mulch piles left on the porch, the side walk, no trimming of any kind, etc. The first thing they ask is "How did those guys get away with that?" Well, the short answer is they didn't. They turned in some sort of photos, the National rejected their invoices and so they cut 20 or 30 yards for free. Then they pack it in and go back to part time at the fast food joint. The Nationals reassign the order and call it a "Recut" and pay accordingly. We bid it and of course they refuse and repeat the cycle with the next batch of wannabes.


Or the national tells them to go back and fix it.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> To expand on it a little further, take grass cuts for example. Our guys complain to us when we tell them, "This year we need yardstick pics, or three more edging photos, or clippings bagged photos" and they go to these properties where grass has been blown from the discharge onto the siding, mulch piles left on the porch, the side walk, no trimming of any kind, etc. The first thing they ask is "How did those guys get away with that?" Well, the short answer is they didn't. They turned in some sort of photos, the National rejected their invoices and so they cut 20 or 30 yards for free. Then they pack it in and go back to part time at the fast food joint. The Nationals reassign the order and call it a "Recut" and pay accordingly. We bid it and of course they refuse and repeat the cycle with the next batch of wannabes.


It's amazing how several of these national companies are built upon the incompetency of their vendors.  I don't think that these companies will last with this kind of business model. Hopefully it is essentially a small-time "bubble" that will soon be popped.


----------



## GTX63

The REO business world has changed from last year, evolved from three years ago and is unrecognizeable from say 2006. 5k Trashouts five years ago might pay $1500 today or less, before discounts, trumped up billing penalties and misc "fine print" fees. You, the business owner, must decide if you can stomach the crap and continue, or move your chips over to other tables in the room with better odds.


----------



## Guest

All int secures from last week occupied, this morning two more occupied. WTF these people will still be there this time next year to. Nowadays it pays to not pay the mortage.


----------



## Guest

house685 said:


> Hello all, Has anyone heard off or done work for ZVN Properties in Canal Fulton, OH. I saw their add on Craigslist ( that alone scares me) I contacted them now i'm trying to find out more info on them, any help is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


Hi...Seen your question about ZVN! Stay clear of this company (Brian and Ric) They will get you invested 45days or some invoice 90 days or just will not pay you at all. I have verified with lps that ZVN was payed on thousands of dollors owed to me!
I'm surprise they put there name on craigslist so that It could be seen!!
contact me at 623-695-2364 If further questions. @7months and not getting fully paid one of Zvn accountants had gotten burned by Ric and Brian(owners) called me and another contractor In Phoenix and spilled the beans that they had no intentions on paying me. ******MAJOR CON ARTIST****


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> All int secures from last week occupied, this morning two more occupied. WTF these people will still be there this time next year to. Nowadays it pays to not pay the mortage.


Your missing the big picture. This is what these asshats get for $3 inspections. When i first got into this biz i was doing 600 inspections a month PLUS preservation work. About 6 months in i saw that the fee they where paying me, $10 per, was not cutting it. I was working on a letter to get a few more bucks out of them when low and behold i got an e-mail saying if we couldn't do them for $6 they had another one to do them. Told them GOOD LUCK! From that time on over 3/4 of my initial secures where occupied! Whomever they hired on the cheap never took the time to get out of their rig to see if a property was vacant. Figured if it was overgrown people where gone which is not the case on many occasions. Again, The Race To The Bottom!!!


----------



## thanohano44

sugarwalker said:


> Hi...Seen your question about ZVN! Stay clear of this company (Brian and Ric) They will get you invested 45days or some invoice 90 days or just will not pay you at all. I have verified with lps that ZVN was payed on thousands of dollors owed to me!
> I'm surprise they put there name on craigslist so that It could be seen!!
> contact me at 623-695-2364 If further questions. @7months and not getting fully paid one of Zvn accountants had gotten burned by Ric and Brian(owners) called me and another contractor In Phoenix and spilled the beans that they had no intentions on paying me. ******MAJOR CON ARTIST****


This company has screwed many contractors around the states of AZ and NV. I even met a contractor who relocated to NV for them who is owed close to 6 figures. 

They shorted a lot of our invoices and their accounting lady, won't respond to emails or phone calls. Better off going to apply with their clients instead of them. They do work for FAFS, MCS, BAC and Ocwen.


----------



## Guest

Are y'all noticing increased evictions? We seem to be getting them like crazy for the past few weeks. Sheriff said prepare to be swamped, he was advised to dedicate several officers just for evicitions.


----------



## Guest

From what I have been told is that the Mortgage Companies are pushing all the delinquient loans through evictions as soon as possible before the 1 year moratorium that is ready to be placed. I've been told Oct 1 and then I've been told 1-1-12. Who knows. 

Bigger concern is these Service Companies trying to force unknowledgable contractors into doing the inventory lists which according to our legal council you have to be a Notary for them to be legal and binding.... :no:


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> From what I have been told is that the Mortgage Companies are pushing all the delinquient loans through evictions as soon as possible before the 1 year moratorium that is ready to be placed. I've been told Oct 1 and then I've been told 1-1-12. Who knows.
> 
> Bigger concern is these Service Companies trying to force unknowledgable contractors into doing the inventory lists which according to our legal council you have to be a Notary for them to be legal and binding.... :no:


I've been hearing 12-1-11 for the moratorium at the earliest.


----------



## BPWY

More gooberment interference?????????????
Sounds par for the course.






I hear that BAC is levying a $2500 fine for improper procedures on initial secures.
W O W


----------



## Guest

From a bank "lawyer" 10-1-11 excluding winterizes IF they are "ready". Ready? That could mean sometime 2012!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> More gooberment interference?????????????
> Sounds par for the course.
> 
> I hear that BAC is levying a $2500 fine for improper procedures on initial secures.
> W O W


This is true


----------



## mtmtnman

Read this............................


http://www.cnbc.com/id/44518030/


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Read this............................
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/44518030/


Just another way for the government to own everything and pay for it with our money.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Read this............................
> 
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/44518030/






> Housing Market May Be Better Off Left Alone





Ya think????


----------



## mtmtnman

How y'all like this grass cut?? Another hack in the business!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> How y'all like this grass cut?? Another hack in the business!!


Lol, I let my contact know via email. For some reason, she didn't respond.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Lol, I let my contact know via email. For some reason, she didn't respond.



Just goes to show they don't care. The "neighbor" called them today.....................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Just goes to show they don't care. The "neighbor" called them today.....................


The grandmother?


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> How y'all like this grass cut?? Another hack in the business!!


Why, that's just a burn pile in waiting...


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> The "neighbor" called them today.....................





I'm sure. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Pay $20 for a cut and that is what you get.


----------



## Guest

Had a ppr house for the last two years, go for grass recuring,now occ. Our l/b and knb changed stickers gone. house fully furnished. knock on door, intro myself and the guy shows me a lease. All jeberish not even same adress. 
I leave. 
Go to another house yesterday, ppr, 3 seasons of grass, 2 wints and a dethaw and now this ones occ. All the last persons posessions in garage and house furnished. Electric meter jumped. Oh and lock & l/b seen through window laying on garage floor.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Had a ppr house for the last two years, go for grass recuring,now occ. Our l/b and knb changed stickers gone. house fully furnished. knock on door, intro myself and the guy shows me a lease. All jeberish not even same adress.
> I leave.
> Go to another house yesterday, ppr, 3 seasons of grass, 2 wints and a dethaw and now this ones occ. All the last persons posessions in garage and house furnished. Electric meter jumped. Oh and lock & l/b seen through window laying on garage floor.


I've heard of that happening,just haven't ran into it yet. Their either squatters ,or someone actually leased them that house. Either way someones breaking a law.


----------



## GTX63

We have had a couple of cases where the owners are going thru a divorce, neither are making the payments, both split. Bank orders the property secured. Months later, new romance is over or whatever, one of them returns and set up again. Not always a squatter, sometimes they just know the game.


----------



## BPWY

I've heard of scammers in the Denver area advertising on craigslist for renters. 
The price is enough lower than going rate to encourage folks to not ask too many questions.
Come to find out its a scammer renting out bank owned houses.
Now the new occupant is facing eviction and/or trespassing charges.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I've heard of scammers in the Denver area advertising on craigslist for renters.
> The price is enough lower than going rate to encourage folks to not ask too many questions.
> Come to find out its a scammer renting out bank owned houses.
> Now the new occupant is facing eviction and/or trespassing charges.


Old news. Realtors in the Phoenix area have been doing it for years.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Why, that's just a burn pile in waiting...


Burn pile is right. If it com-busts on it's own the garage will go with it and possibly the neighbors house too........................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Burn pile is right. If it com-busts on it's own the garage will go with it and possibly the neighbors house too........................


And the trees, and ......


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I've heard of scammers in the Denver area advertising on craigslist for renters.
> The price is enough lower than going rate to encourage folks to not ask too many questions.
> Come to find out its a scammer renting out bank owned houses.
> Now the new occupant is facing eviction and/or trespassing charges.


Another scam is the owners renting out a short sale property till it sells or the bank rejects the offers. A lot of times the renters are unaware. 

Or another one is to rent out the house to a friend or family member to force a cash for keys check. I knew of a broker in Tempe, AZ who set his college aged sons and their friends up for this. They'd then split the checks. I busted his ass on 3 of his properties.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Another scam is the owners renting out a short sale property till it sells or the bank rejects the offers. A lot of times the renters are unaware.
> 
> Or another one is to rent out the house to a friend or family member to force a cash for keys check. I knew of a broker in Tempe, AZ who set his college aged sons and their friends up for this. They'd then split the checks. I busted his ass on 3 of his properties.




Some states have real strong renter laws and once a tentant signs a rental agreement the bank cannot break it. Even for a foreclosure for 6 months or what ever time length that state has.

Did any thing happen to your broker?
Or did they just keep makin bank?


Its too bad folks won't use their imagination to make money legitimately instead of thinking up ways of trying to have the law come after them.


----------



## GTX63

That may also depend on what the lender's loan documents specify regarding use of the property. Many times a CFD, Lease to Own, etc are prohibited as part of the loan and can also cause default. We recently knew of a guy locally that lost some property he was leasing to a couple. Bank refused their payments, ignored their rental agreement and filed eviction against them and the courts upheld it.


----------



## thanohano44

*get a load out of this craigslist ad.....*

Hiring Exp Property Preservation crews (Valley wide)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-09-14, 2:11PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Are you capable of performing trash removal, landscaping, yard maintenance, and sales cleaning efficiently, cost-effectively, and at the highest quality? Do you believe that a premium workforce is every company's greatest asset?

Looking to hire two, 2 man crews ASAP, one lead and a laborer, two more back up crews as well
Pay as follows:
150-175 dollars a day, to be paid to lead man, who in turn needs to pay his laborer
Pay to be cut weekly on Friday

• We have a working relationship with a large Property preservation company that operates locally here in the valley. 
• Ideal crew will work hard and long , for guaranteed pay
• Must have truck and tools, must bring truck and tools to interview
• Must be able to work unsupervised and get the job done
• Must have a business license, if not, must obtain one ( very simple process) http://www.cityapplications.com/business-licenses/AZ-Arizona/biz-Arizona.html
• Must have a digital camera
• Must have a laptop
• Must complete one to two properties per day
• Must have good MVD record and drivers license

For more info and an interview please send contact info and/or resume to the Craigs List link at the top of the page

Address: 4643 S 32nd st Phoenix, AZ 85040
I-10 to 32nd st , South thru the light at Broadway, few hundred yards to 4643 on East side of street


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That's probably the most professional Craigslist ad I've ever seen and at least it states the pay and the conditions. Most of them don't. I'm sure they'll get quite a few applicants.

The only problem I see is the business license, which I just noticed. If he's "hiring crews", they should be classified as employees, not business owners. The rate will be too low for independent contractors who know what they need to get the job done.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> That's probably the most professional Craigslist ad I've ever seen and at least it states the pay and the conditions. Most of them don't. I'm sure they'll get quite a few applicants.
> 
> The only problem I see is the business license, which I just noticed. If he's "hiring crews", they should be classified as employees, not business owners. The rate will be too low for independent contractors who know what they need to get the job done.
> 
> Linda






My thoughts exactly.

For that wage I'll bring a pair of leather gloves and lunch.
When I was driving truck a "normal" (no such thing in the trucking world) day would be $200 for siting on your butt and driving.
Because of the non normal days with loading/unloading/waiting on weather/traffic your daily average would come down but a $1200 gross week was not out of the equation. Taxes were off of that.

I would not be doing manual labor "long days" for that pay scale and then paying the help out of that too. Along with tools, gas for the pickup, dump fees etc.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Had a ppr house for the last two years, go for grass recuring,now occ. Our l/b and knb changed stickers gone. house fully furnished. knock on door, intro myself and the guy shows me a lease. All jeberish not even same adress.
> I leave.
> Go to another house yesterday, ppr, 3 seasons of grass, 2 wints and a dethaw and now this ones occ. All the last persons posessions in garage and house furnished. Electric meter jumped. Oh and lock & l/b seen through window laying on garage floor.


could be that the owners are going through legal issues/bankruptcy and it was reaffirmed. it could be that the bank did an illegal foreclosure/forgot some docs...and boo yaa...free and clear title. a house we were trying to do an eviction for LPS, went this route. they were evicted. 3 months later they were back and the guy showed me to paperwork. they took the bank to court, had all the docs. and there it is.

I'm glad it worked out for him. I went to church with this guy and they just fell on some hard times. now he is making much more money and has no payment on a mortgage. how blessed are they!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

For many, that rate is good and most will do it so they're not just sitting around the house waiting on a callback from the multitude of interviews they've gone on that seemed even remotely promising. A lot of people these days are making far less and unemployment has run out in many households.

If a guy or gal puts his teenager to work, the employment taxes are lower because they're family. THAT could work for some.

But the problem is, most people will not understand the tax implications and will get themselves in trouble at the end of the year. No doubt they'll be 1099'd, leaving the entire burden on the person they "hire".

Some will chance it because they need the money now. But what if they have to wait for their money like the rest of us do?

Preservation vendors won't be able to do it at that rate, simply because of all the expenses involved. At the end of the day, there will be nothing, or next to nothing, left.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> For that wage I'll bring a pair of leather gloves and lunch.
> When I was driving truck a "normal" (no such thing in the trucking world) day would be $200 for siting on your butt and driving.
> Because of the non normal days with loading/unloading/waiting on weather/traffic your daily average would come down but a $1200 gross week was not out of the equation. Taxes were off of that.
> 
> I would not be doing manual labor "long days" for that pay scale and then paying the help out of that too. Along with tools, gas for the pickup, dump fees etc.


this is one of the RFP winners for LPS, Safeguard and FAS. the "owner" is also a broker and recently pulled his name off of all documents because it was reported that he was in a conflict of interest of running and owning this business. one of my subs works for them making $10 a cut. they do about 1200 cuts a month. but he see's himself being phased out because of the new daily rates which these guys also have to do 30 recuts a day for $125 tops. do that math!!

whats funny is my sub is treated like an employee, they have meetings they must attend once a week at 5am, told what to wear and are sometimes supplied with gas, oil and what not.

I can't stand people who take advantage of people who are hurting financially when they are still getting $75 a cut. (my sub had a few invoices accidently inserted in his route...which they print out and pay him a 1099)


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> For many, that rate is good and most will do it so they're not just sitting around the house waiting on a callback from the multitude of interviews they've gone on that seemed even remotely promising. A lot of people these days are making far less and unemployment has run out in many households.
> 
> If a guy or gal puts his teenager to work, the employment taxes are lower because they're family. THAT could work for some.
> 
> But the problem is, most people will not understand the tax implications and will get themselves in trouble at the end of the year. No doubt they'll be 1099'd, leaving the entire burden on the person they "hire".
> 
> Some will chance it because they need the money now. But what if they have to wait for their money like the rest of us do?
> 
> Preservation vendors won't be able to do it at that rate, simply because of all the expenses involved. At the end of the day, there will be nothing, or next to nothing, left.
> 
> Linda







These companies know that these folks are desperate and thats why they are going so low.

In the long run the folks they hire will be in worse shape than when they started because they'll be left owing taxes that they simply cannot pay.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I can't stand people who take advantage of people who are hurting financially when they are still getting $75 a cut.








Doesn't it make you wish there was open season on jerks?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Troy ~

Only EMPLOYEES are required to attend mandatory weekly meetings. The only time an independent contractor has to attend a meeting is at the start of a job and ONLY if it's necessary to coordinate all contractors at one time. All other meetings are by appointment only.

Your sub has the right to file a lawsuit against the company and make them pay ALL of his employment taxes.

Also, and I don't know if this is true in all states but, in California, if you supply your own tools, you are to be paid a MINIMUM of $12 per hour, according to wage & hour laws for the state.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

The guy should quite and then go try to draw unemployment.

That'll get this company in deep trouble, or so I've heard from another forum member.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

He doesn't necessarily need to quit. He can work all the way up to the hearing and anything he's owed will include all work performed up to the meeting with an arbitrator.

If it were me, I'd quit just because of the rate they're paying. Ridiculous!

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> He doesn't necessarily need to quit. He can work all the way up to the hearing and anything he's owed will include all work performed up to the meeting with an arbitrator.
> 
> If it were me, I'd quit just because of the rate they're paying. Ridiculous!
> 
> Linda


He got in with them in 2009 and he lost his safeguard work with all the under cutting. His residential work was slowing down. So $12000 a month of guaranteed cash worked for him. He's been working for me since 2010. And he's kept that one because this guy has a lot of the work in Phoenix. He does much less for me and makes much more. I'd give him more work if i had it to give him.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Doesn't it make you wish there was open season on jerks?


It's open season on them everyday if they try to pull stuff like this on me. There's 3 other AZ posters on this board who can attest to that.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> It's open season on them everyday if they try to pull stuff like this on me. There's 3 other AZ posters on this board who can attest to that.






What I had in mind involved a little more violence and a lot less subterfuge. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> What I had in mind involved a little more violence and a lot less subterfuge. :laughing: :laughing:


That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Hiring Exp Property Preservation crews (Valley wide)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-09-14, 2:11PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Are you capable of performing trash removal, landscaping, yard maintenance, and sales cleaning efficiently, cost-effectively, and at the highest quality? Do you believe that a premium workforce is every company's greatest asset?
> 
> Looking to hire two, 2 man crews ASAP, one lead and a laborer, two more back up crews as well
> Pay as follows:
> 150-175 dollars a day, to be paid to lead man, who in turn needs to pay his laborer
> Pay to be cut weekly on Friday
> 
> • We have a working relationship with a large Property preservation company that operates locally here in the valley.
> • Ideal crew will work hard and long , for guaranteed pay
> • Must have truck and tools, must bring truck and tools to interview
> • Must be able to work unsupervised and get the job done
> • Must have a business license, if not, must obtain one ( very simple process) http://www.cityapplications.com/business-licenses/AZ-Arizona/biz-Arizona.html
> • Must have a digital camera
> • Must have a laptop
> • Must complete one to two properties per day
> • Must have good MVD record and drivers license
> 
> For more info and an interview please send contact info and/or resume to the Craigs List link at the top of the page
> 
> Address: 4643 S 32nd st Phoenix, AZ 85040
> I-10 to 32nd st , South thru the light at Broadway, few hundred yards to 4643 on East side of street


WTF this ad is to vague, truck? ,1or2 prop a day? Long day? This shows just why this line of work is filled w/circus peanuts who havent a clue about it.
Lets see $150. -50 gas -30 taxes -20 ins. -20 wear/tear - 12. lunch -45 debris = $147. so $150.-147= 3.00 divde by 2= $1.50 Can you live on that in AZ.


----------



## BPWY

> Recent data indicates the economy is at the precipice of a second Great Recession—perhaps worse.
> 
> Household incomes have sunk to their lowest levels since 2007, and the number of Americans living in poverty is rising.
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011...-verge-another-major-recession/#ixzz1Y3myvnhP
> ​


...


----------



## APlusPPGroup

PoconoP said:


> WTF this ad is to vague, truck? ,1or2 prop a day? Long day? This shows just why this line of work is filled w/circus peanuts who havent a clue about it.
> Lets see $150. -50 gas -30 taxes -20 ins. -20 wear/tear - 12. lunch -45 debris = $147. so $150.-147= 3.00 divde by 2= $1.50 Can you live on that in AZ.


Nope. No one I know of can live on that per day. Now, if I were in Venezuela and only paying .08 per gallon for gas, I might think that was a premium rate. 

From past experience, I can tell you that the only thing most readers are going to see right off the bat is the posted rate. It appears reasonable until you start to break it all down. In all honesty, I don't think most really understand what it costs them per day to live. And I'm not just talking about vendors.

Vendors, if they're smart, will already have evaluated their per diem average cost of living and costs of doing business. This posted rate is not going to work for them, especially if they are required to have 2 jobs completed per day.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

More industry news...............


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Mortgage-default-warnings-apf-157937671.html?x=0


----------



## Guest

Distressed Real Estate Makes Its Way Into Obama's Jobs Plan

http://www.dsnews.com/articles/distressed-real-estate-makes-its-way-into-obamas-jobs-plan-2011-09-12


----------



## GTX63

Another federal jobs program using taxpayer money to support banks and the unemployed, with "good intentions".

Kind of like when your wife tells you your nose is too big so you grow a moustache.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> Distressed Real Estate Makes Its Way Into Obama's Jobs Plan
> 
> http://www.dsnews.com/articles/distressed-real-estate-makes-its-way-into-obamas-jobs-plan-2011-09-12


I really don't think either side will let his jobs bill go thru. Last time he passed some crap like that he spent like $200k to create and or save a job. Government doesn't create jobs, businesses create jobs. The only thing their (guberment) is good at is getting in the way.


----------



## Guest

Looking at the way it works contacting on HUD homes, they could create jobs just by paying contractors a fair amount. $35 bimonthly to maintain lawns, inspect and perform any repairs or maintenance is not going to cut it. That doesn't leave any financial room for hiring although the work load does. Before all that came into play we have 7 people just working on the HUD homes but then they started with filling out the inspection form and then adding completing everything needed for only the lawn pay. They pay the same for all that work for what we got just to cut the grass 10 years ago.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone every seen the American dream film?


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Some states have real strong renter laws and once a tentant signs a rental agreement the bank cannot break it. Even for a foreclosure for 6 months or what ever time length that state has.
> 
> Did any thing happen to your broker?
> Or did they just keep makin bank?
> 
> 
> Its too bad folks won't use their imagination to make money legitimately instead of thinking up ways of trying to have the law come after them.


I'm not sure if anything happened with that broker. I know of 3 others who used to do the same thing and...they're still going strong!! so I am sure it's the same thing. I think the client isn't too interested in fighting someone who might help them move their inventory or they just don't want to pursue anyone for fear of bad media coverage. the cops were called and the "tennant" called the landlord to come down and explain whats going on property (which was previously secured by us a month ago-our LPS stickers are on the window). The landlord never showed up. then the kids spilled the beans to the cops...

whats frustrating is that we risk our lives doing these initial secures sometimes and then when we run up on a renter, we need to get #'s, copies or photos of the lease etc etc. and they do nothing to back us up.


----------



## Guest

Cant give good advice on that. But recently Ive learned in my area a company makes $100,000 putting up Christmas tree lights $500 minimum $1500 average up to $9000 gits all work from door hangers something to consider. For December so if you charge $1500 by $300 in lights you my make $1200 - labor 1 or 2 day still good you remove them next mouth. 1 day still good


----------



## BPWY

artiospainting said:


> Cant give good advice on that. But recently Ive learned in my area a company makes $100,000 putting up Christmas tree lights $500 minimum $1500 average up to $9000 gits all work from door hangers something to consider. For December so if you charge $1500 by $300 in lights you my make $1200 - labor 1 or 2 day still good you remove them next mouth. 1 day still good





Please put your location in your profile. We aren't asking for your street address, but at the least put your state.
Other wise we are left to assume you are any where, from the US to China, or India or .... or .... or....
That goes for every body that won't do it.

Like every thing else in life the good stuff takes a lot of hard work.
A gravy train just doesn't fall into one's lap.


If they are grossing that they've spent a few years, a lot of work and a lot of money on advertising to reach that point.
To date 2011 I've got $0.0 for my efforts to sell holiday decorations.
If you can get it good for you, but don't expect to make $100k the first year with a minimum of effort.


----------



## thanohano44

artiospainting said:


> Cant give good advice on that. But recently Ive learned in my area a company makes $100,000 putting up Christmas tree lights $500 minimum $1500 average up to $9000 gits all work from door hangers something to consider. For December so if you charge $1500 by $300 in lights you my make $1200 - labor 1 or 2 day still good you remove them next mouth. 1 day still good


I know of someone in my area who does that too. He's been doing it for years. He makes pretty good.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I know of someone in my area who does that too. He's been doing it for years. He makes pretty good.




I think it's more of a big city thing. You see VERY few lights here if any. They cost $$$$$$ to run even though our rates are pretty cheap.......


----------



## Guest

quad cities Iowa ill. area. 300,000 population the security business sound ruff .what if you could do 10,000 he said flyers only.


----------



## BPWY

artiospainting said:


> quad cities Iowa ill. area. 300,000 population the security business sound ruff .what if you could do 10,000 he said flyers only.





If you can make it work go for it.

My commercial grade supplier wanted the orders in before now as they have some stuff in stock but try to not have a lot of inventory left over going into next yr.
They said that orders after sept could be hit and miss on whats still available.

I think I'm going to order a box of the 24'' pre-lit wreaths and see if I can peddle those. Kinda get my name out more.
Come next yr I might be able to move more.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

http://www.bbb.org/us/article/bbb-alert-insurexx-has-ties-to-troubled-homestead-contracting-29541

_"Jeffrey Wolfson has a long history of legal problems. In May 1999, a St. Louis County Circuit Judge barred him from ever “owning or having any supervisory role in a home remodeling business.” That ban came after numerous customer complaints registered with the BBB and an investigation by the attorney general’s office into allegations of consumer fraud. The court ordered Wolfson to pay $264,000 in restitution over five years. In August 2000, he was sentenced to five years in prison when he returned to contracting work and failed to make restitution payments."_

There's more to the article than this................ so sad when people have to take advantage of others in order to "succeed". This is far from a success story, however.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Holy Crap! A company by an entirely different name begged us to go East to do water removal jobs from the hurricane since they weren't certified and couldn't invoice the insuance companies. This "other company" had insurexx all over its website. I had that weird gut feeling and didnt go....whew I coulda been the next robbed contractor. 

Thanks Linda for that article! The Forum Fraternity on the watch!


----------



## Guest

Will the arugument the the nats don't like to pay just went south. We ran into a vendor today doing a winterization, guy introed himself as "Vice President in charge of all field operations" with a title like that someones paying $$$$$$$.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Will the arugument the the nats don't like to pay just went south. We ran into a vendor today doing a winterization, guy introed himself as "Vice President in charge of all field operations" with a title like that someones paying $$$$$$$.




And the Spouse is the President


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Holy Crap! A company by an entirely different name begged us to go East to do water removal jobs from the hurricane since they weren't certified and couldn't invoice the insuance companies. This "other company" had insurexx all over its website. I had that weird gut feeling and didnt go....whew I coulda been the next robbed contractor.
> 
> Thanks Linda for that article! The Forum Fraternity on the watch!


Linda is awesome!


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Will the arugument the the nats don't like to pay just went south. We ran into a vendor today doing a winterization, guy introed himself as "Vice President in charge of all field operations" with a title like that someones paying $$$$$$$.


Ask him who the HNIC? Lol. When a certain national tried to tell me they were going to pull some work from me because I decided to stop covering an area for them, they asked me who else could they talk to over me!! I advised them I'm not their gopher (go for this go for that) and that I was The HNIC. The conversation ended and no work was pulled in my more profitable areas. Lol


----------



## BPWY

I refer to myself as the HMFIC. 

Same thing.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Will the arugument the the nats don't like to pay just went south. We ran into a vendor today doing a winterization, guy introed himself as "Vice President in charge of all field operations" with a title like that someones paying $$$$$$$.







I am the owner of the company, the CEO, the CFO, the president of office ops, the president of field ops, purchasing agent, general manager, site manager and the main slave..... etc etc etc etc. 
Titles don't mean much.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I refer to myself as the HMFIC.
> 
> Same thing.


When you use the N word, the corporate types tend to back down. They don't want to offend anyone. Personally, words and racial slurs don't bother me. Cutting my money i worked for does. My grandmother called me much worse growing up. Lol


----------



## Guest

This a neat to have front row seat at this new underwater mortage game. Hus/wife let home go in foreclosure and now are trying to get it back $75k less than what the brooker wants, catch all there personals sit in our warehouse (shop) at $40.00 a day storage. 2,000 sqt plus. let them go back and forth for a while, Christmas will be good. Ughh can we say Christmas here.


----------



## Guest

If there is dried up crap in the toilet, does Safeguard pay extra to clean?

Also, am I liable for leaving behind safety hazards (sections of porch missing), even if I mention them in my report and include photos/bids?


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> If there is dried up crap in the toilet, does Safeguard pay extra to clean?
> 
> Also, am I liable for leaving behind safety hazards (sections of porch missing), even if I mention them in my report and include photos/bids?


Paradizzle my nizzle,

You need to bid to clean the feces. That is a health hazard that needs to be cleaned with a microbial agent. 

As far as being liable for items you mention on your report, as long as you supply bids to repair and remedy the situation you are ok. Make sure your bids include a description of what's wrong. What caused the damage, a bid to remove. A bid to repair and a bid to replace. On situations like the one you describe, I always bid to remove the existing structure since i can't guarantee it's safe and was built the right way. Another thing to look for is that everything is up to code. If it isn't, you will be held liable when it's time to demolish and remedy it.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Paradizzle my nizzle,
> 
> You need to bid to clean the feces. That is a health hazard that needs to be cleaned with a microbial agent.
> 
> As far as being liable for items you mention on your report, as long as you supply bids to repair and remedy the situation you are ok. Make sure your bids include a description of what's wrong. What caused the damage, a bid to remove. A bid to repair and a bid to replace. On situations like the one you describe, I always bid to remove the existing structure since i can't guarantee it's safe and was built the right way. Another thing to look for is that everything is up to code. If it isn't, you will be held liable when it's time to demolish and remedy it.


Thank you very much. How much do you normally bid per toilet?

And another noob question incoming - how do I check to make sure everything is up to code on a 100+ year old home like this with damage/vandalism?


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> Thank you very much. How much do you normally bid per toilet?
> 
> And another noob question incoming - how do I check to make sure everything is up to code on a 100+ year old home like this with damage/vandalism?


No offense,but you need to do a little homework. I take it your not a licensed contractor? Do you have insurance? All these questions add up to someone that should probably not be in this business. They will find a way to stick you with the liability for not knowing. They even try for the ones that do.


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> Thank you very much. How much do you normally bid per toilet?
> 
> And another noob question incoming - how do I check to make sure everything is up to code on a 100+ year old home like this with damage/vandalism?


It depends on how bad the toilet is. Remember, cleaning a commode means sanitizing the entire toilet, inside and out. Check the HUD guidelines for your area on pricing. I'll pm you what I charge depending on what type of client I'm dealing with(broker, national or regional). 

Post photos of the house in CT. Find out what your local codes are. Do you have any friends or family that would be knowledgable in your state and county?

If a house is that old, I'd get a pro to come in and give it a look. Homes that old have issues such as mold, termites etc. You might find that it needs to be condemned and you must report that to Screwguard otherwise you're on the hook if the city demolishes it.


----------



## Guest

You need to pull permits to remove any part of the structure that is a safety hazard....not the feces  Structure only. That has to be a licensed contractor. 

OH yeah most companies require cleaning the toilet to be part of the winterize if you are winterizing the home...otherwise it is a bid item.

Also, as far as being up to code you need to demand from Safeguard if there is Building Ordinance Coverage on the ForcePlace Insurance then they will need to bring the home up to code if you or someone else can determine any cause of loss on the home. If you don't place a "demand" than Safeguard can determine you liable to pay for the upgrades to code requirements...

No offense but that is just one reason why this business is not for NEWBIES right now.....They will make you the scapegoat.


----------



## GTX63

Once you submit your bids, be prepared for the National to inform you that "Your bid of $1000 to rebuild the rear wood deck is above the current industry standard and has been adjusted to $620 before discount." That one is a whole other discussion.


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> If there is dried up crap in the toilet, does Safeguard pay extra to clean?
> 
> Also, am I liable for leaving behind safety hazards (sections of porch missing), even if I mention them in my report and include photos/bids?


Becarefull with the co your working for, with the q's your asking, your lack of exp shows. A home insp, I know spent near 3 mths and about 8k and learned that paying to work is not good. He never got one dollar in pay.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, It's been a while.
Had one of our regular nats send us a work order for a re cut $45. Approx. 1.5-2 hrs round trip + site time & $30 in fuel. I nicely let them know that $15 net is a no go. They said it's within your service area so you should do it. I told them that since it's a re cut, I can assume the Isb has been done, thus taking away our incentive. I suggested they have the company that did the initial do the re cut. No response, but a work order for an Isb at another property sent the following day.
I'm a big fan of standing our ground on what's cost effective for us. You know the old saying, give em an inch........
We may end up losing this client anyway. They just got a new bank their working with, sent the pricing matrix during the Webinar, and I informed them that they went way too low to get this client and we will not be doing any of the work they send us for their new client. Pre-approved ISB $500
15 cy's, all first floor knoblocks and deadbolts, boarding of broken windows and doors, grass cut, hedge trimming, sales clean. They will "adjust payment" after pics sent in if they feel it didn't meet the minimum


----------



## GTX63

Yep, we review out of area orders to make sure it meets our minimum too. Had too many reps call playing as my office manager's best friend with the "old buddy old pal, can you help a friend out" routine. They will guarantee you the work once you get there, just call in from site with the totals, bla bla. Send a crew two or three hours one way only to find out the order was canceled, already completed, etc. Not anymore, we graduated that class.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> Holy Crap! A company by an entirely different name begged us to go East to do water removal jobs from the hurricane since they weren't certified and couldn't invoice the insuance companies. This "other company" had insurexx all over its website. I had that weird gut feeling and didnt go....whew I coulda been the next robbed contractor.
> 
> Thanks Linda for that article! The Forum Fraternity on the watch!


I am sooooooooooo glad you trusted your instincts and didn't go. My instincts have served me well over the years and my losses have been relatively minimal compared to so many others.

And you're welcome. If we don't watch out for each other, who will? 

Linda


----------



## Guest

*New to website*

Hello all, My name is Jeff from Chicago been reading everyones post for past year and just decided to join ! Oh and thanks for all the things I have already read !


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> You need to pull permits to remove any part of the structure that is a safety hazard....not the feces  Structure only. That has to be a licensed contractor.
> 
> OH yeah most companies require cleaning the toilet to be part of the winterize if you are winterizing the home...otherwise it is a bid item.
> 
> Also, as far as being up to code you need to demand from Safeguard if there is Building Ordinance Coverage on the ForcePlace Insurance then they will need to bring the home up to code if you or someone else can determine any cause of loss on the home. If you don't place a "demand" than Safeguard can determine you liable to pay for the upgrades to code requirements...
> 
> No offense but that is just one reason why this business is not for NEWBIES right now.....They will make you the scapegoat.


Thanks for the advice. I wouldn't see the point in them coming after me, because at my age I don't have a large amount of assets; the assets I do have are not in my name (long story). 

I've taken plenty of pictures and documented all of the damage. We don't go directly through Safeguard and work for an honest company that Safeguard can = Screwguard. We will bid some of the repairs but advise Safeguard that the house will require a major overhaul to bring it up to current codes.


I've already learned so much and I plan on continue learning. We all have to start somewhere. Thanks again for answering my questions Fremont, I'm very sorry we got off on the wrong foot due to my arrogance.


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> Thanks for the advice. I wouldn't see the point in them coming after me, because at my age I don't have a large amount of assets; the assets I do have are not in my name (long story).
> 
> I've taken plenty of pictures and documented all of the damage. We don't go directly through Safeguard and work for an honest company that Safeguard can = Screwguard. We will bid some of the repairs but advise Safeguard that the house will require a major overhaul to bring it up to current codes.
> 
> I've already learned so much and I plan on continue learning. We all have to start somewhere. Thanks again for answering my questions Fremont, I'm very sorry we got off on the wrong foot due to my arrogance.


They don't care about your age. All they care about is their bottom line. If they can screw you or the person you're working for and if they see it fit...it will happen. 

Common sense and reasoning go out the door in this business. Don't ever thinking you're above or below getting screwed. Age ain't nothing but a number to them. Contractors are nothing but a number to them as well. 

That's one of many lessons you will learn about real life. Nobody cares who you are, what you are, what you have or don't. If you cause them additional costs, they will find a way to make you pay.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I am sooooooooooo glad you trusted your instincts and didn't go. My instincts have served me well over the years and my losses have been relatively minimal compared to so many others.
> 
> And you're welcome. If we don't watch out for each other, who will?
> 
> Linda







Going with my gut on issues of life is some thing that is learned.
I'm still learning. The price paid is hell when you don't listen.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> they will find a way to make you pay.







Thats one of the reasons they make you wait out over 30 days some as long as 90 to get paid.

They've got you by the family jewels.


----------



## Guest

The big league nuts are coming now:
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/we-...te-protests-break-laws-occupy-abandon-houses/


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> The big league nuts are coming now:
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/we-...te-protests-break-laws-occupy-abandon-houses/


WTF is a community organizer.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> WTF is a community organizer.






Our current joke of a president would be one example.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> WTF is a community organizer.


An idiot who gathers up other like minded idiots and stirs up nonsense about nothing. Makes them think there is a just cause for what they're doing....yet nobody knows what they're doing.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> An idiot who gathers up other like minded idiots and stirs up nonsense about nothing. Makes them think there is a just cause for what they're doing....yet nobody knows what they're doing.


I just got done googling it, Yea thats it, people who pray on the weak and get them to "drink the kool aid" How the f**k do they make money.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> WTF is a community organizer.


Jesse Jackson


----------



## BPWY

OMG

lmfao :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

This pic comes from a lawn care forum, the guy is passing himself off as a professional lawn care service. 
All I see is H A C K!


Sorry its not bigger, thats how the software is treating the link.
Its a Jeep with a receiver hitch toter on it holding most all of this guy's tools.
I'll just bet he mows a lot of repo yards.


----------



## Guest

*ZVN and Lost pond*

Both out of Ohio anyone have any insight on these 2 companies...Be greatly appreciated  

ZVN and Lost Pond


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> OMG
> 
> lmfao :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> This pic comes from a lawn care forum, the guy is passing himself off as a professional lawn care service.
> All I see is H A C K!
> 
> 
> Sorry its not bigger, thats how the software is treating the link.
> Its a Jeep with a receiver hitch toter on it holding most all of this guy's tools.
> I'll just bet he mows a lot of repo yards.


maybe he's a Macgyver of lawn care


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> OMG
> 
> lmfao :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> This pic comes from a lawn care forum, the guy is passing himself off as a professional lawn care service.
> All I see is H A C K!
> 
> Sorry its not bigger, thats how the software is treating the link.
> Its a Jeep with a receiver hitch toter on it holding most all of this guy's tools.
> I'll just bet he mows a lot of repo yards.


Hey man don't knock my jeep.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Both out of Ohio anyone have any insight on these 2 companies...Be greatly appreciated
> 
> ZVN and Lost Pond


Dont do it. Very dishonest. The owe about 12 contractors in AZ over $400k total. 

Lost pond? Las Vegas. Lost wages.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Jesse Jackson


Al Sharpton

Elijah Muhammed

Michael Moore

They make money just like the government. My having others pay for their programs and explain why they need to dig deep.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Hey man don't knock my jeep.


It's not as bad as the sedans I see pulling up to some of these REO's to do cuts. With generators and electric powered tools.


----------



## Guest

*Zvn*



XLARGEX said:


> Both out of Ohio anyone have any insight on these 2 companies...Be greatly appreciated
> 
> ZVN and Lost Pond[/QUOT:
> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> 
> Never heard of Lost Pond. But I can tell you this hope you have NOT contracted with them. Rick, Brian ,Chris , kyle and Jackie (The accountant) They will require you to invest your money up front for 45 days after that you might get a 200.00 check or they will just lie and say they haven'nt been payed on accounts. I found out about 18moths later from LPS they where payed on accounts. A few of employee that had quite ZVN In Ohio began CONTACT CONTRACTORS AND ALERT THEM!!!!!
> ANY QUESTIONS 623-695-2364


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> OMG
> 
> lmfao :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> This pic comes from a lawn care forum, the guy is passing himself off as a professional lawn care service.
> All I see is H A C K! <SNIP>
> 
> Well, he might be a hack or he might be a guy out working hard every day with the tools he can afford. Expensive equipment makes the jobs go faster and easier, but at the end of the day, it's a person's work ethic that determines whether they are a professional or not.


----------



## Guest

Moon circket job of the year for us today. 20 cy that has to be put in storage for 30 days. $350. WTF, We paid to do this f-ing thing. The drama that envolved this whole job just sucked beyond words. One things gonna happen to this stuff in 31 days, behind the shop .223 w/tracers.


----------



## BPWY

Pocono I wouldn't touch it.

Get a legal moving service to move and store these items.
Fremont can tell you why better than I can.
Maybe he'll check in shortly.


----------



## GTX63

Sounds like you need to vent. But if there is even the smallest chance the owners are still around, even if no one has heard from them....
Take plenty of photos and then take some more. Yes, the only one left holding the bag at the end of the day is you. $350 certainly isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Guest

No this is old junk, tvs, records, old record players, stuff that gonna get shot. alot!


----------



## mtmtnman

OK, Now they want you to put Humidifiers in for free.....

September 21, 2011

Attn: All Contractors

RE: Bidding Dehumidifiers

Please be advised we have been informed by HUD that they will not approve more than $250.00
to install a dehumidifier. This amount is non negotiable per HUD. Please make sure that your bids
for dehumidifiers do not exceed this $250.00 maximum.


$250 - 20% = $200 - $169 to purchase the de-humidifier leaves me $31 to drive to the store, pick up the unit, drive to the house, install it and spend 1/2 uploading pics. I don't think so........................
Thank You for Your Cooperation in this Matter,

**** ******** Management


----------



## Guest

That is ridiculous.


----------



## BPWY

National Field Network only pays $12 for lock boxes. - 20%

Regardless of the fact that it costs around $15 each with shipping.
Same thing with them, thats all HUD pays so tough ####.


----------



## Guest

I do not see why a contractor would work with National Field Network if their other services are priced accordingly. Is this true?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> National Field Network only pays $12 for lock boxes. - 20%
> 
> Regardless of the fact that it costs around $15 each with shipping.
> Same thing with them, thats all HUD pays so tough ####.



I was told HUD rate - 20% by them so i invoiced them $25 and never heard a thing???


----------



## BPWY

Thats what the paper I just got said.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Both out of Ohio anyone have any insight on these 2 companies...Be greatly appreciated
> 
> ZVN and Lost Pond


If you're going to work with anyone out of Ohio, go straight to Safeguard. But be sure to ready carefully, take lots of photos and be ready to deal with BS. 

At least when you're paid, you'll be making more than the average regional will pay.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> If you're going to work with anyone out of Ohio, go straight to Safeguard. But be sure to ready carefully, take lots of photos and be ready to deal with BS.
> 
> At least when you're paid, you'll be making more than the average regional will pay.




And i'll add they have EARNED the name Screwguard for good reason.......................


----------



## Guest

"OK, Now they want you to put Humidifiers in for free....."

Did one last week for Wells Fargo. $379 approved, recieved payment yesterday
We work direct so no % off the top. It's getting harder and harder to get "profitable" work from the nats. 
Wint season fast approaching, lots of w/o's but i never feel like i'm making money


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> Wint season fast approaching, lots of w/o's but i never feel like i'm making money








You aren't. Not at HUD rate. By the time you figure drive time, labor costs, material costs etc.... you are only breaking even. There isn't really profit in doing wints.

Back on the old HUD rate my state was $130 it wasn't too bad then.


----------



## GTX63

We've done very well with Wells Fargo. They don't squawk over our prices, not a bunch of hoops to jump thru and we usually get their check in the office within 15 days.


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> OK, Now they want you to put Humidifiers in for free
> 
> 
> $250 - 20% = $200 - $169 to purchase the de-humidifier leaves me $31 to drive to the store, pick up the unit, drive to the house, install it and spend 1/2 uploading pics. I don't think so........................
> Thank You for Your Cooperation in this Matter,
> 
> **** ******** Management


I heard a contractor call those "loaner prices."


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> You aren't. Not at HUD rate. By the time you figure drive time, labor costs, material costs etc.... you are only breaking even. There isn't really profit in doing wints.
> 
> Exactly right, that's why I dread the wint season. Spend too much time out of the day making virtually no $ while taking time away from more profitable work. What to do, what to do..........decline the wint work and the work nazi say's "no more work for you"


----------



## mtmtnman

Any hints how to install a handrail in plaster and lath on the turn of the century Victorian without screwing up the plaster and lath???? The plaster and lath are in EXCELLENT cosmetic condition but you know damn well as soon as you start to screw into it it will crack and fall down being 100 years old......This is an REO Fannie Mae..............


----------



## P3+

mtmtnman said:


> Any hints how to install a handrail in plaster and lath on the turn of the century Victorian without screwing up the plaster and lath???? The plaster and lath are in EXCELLENT cosmetic condition but you know damn well as soon as you start to screw into it it will crack and fall down being 100 years old......This is an REO Fannie Mae..............


Predrill...predrill...predrill! Start with a small bit for pilot hole and work your way up from there if needed.


----------



## mtmtnman

What about finding the stud? And when i tighten the rail up the whole surface cracks and falls. Now i have a real mess not to mention LBP. Broker says leave it be but waiting a response from Fannie.....


----------



## P3+

Get a magnetic stud finer (just a clear plastic box with a magnet on one end and a prong that moves when the magnet senses metal. By it moving it is telling you that the stud is there since that is the only place to nail the lathe. 
However, I typically just use the "knuckle knock" technique. A little tougher with plaster but there is definitely a different sound when you run across a stud versus just the lathe/plaster.


----------



## mtmtnman

PipCo said:


> Get a magnetic stud finer (just a clear plastic box with a magnet on one end and a prong that moves when the magnet senses metal. By it moving it is telling you that the stud is there since that is the only place to nail the lathe.
> However, I typically just use the "knuckle knock" technique. A little tougher with plaster but there is definitely a different sound when you run across a stud versus just the lathe/plaster.



I need to find my magnetic one. The electric one didn't find squat. I usually use my knuckles on sheetrock but this ones tough as the plaster is super thick. Almost like it has been skim coated a few times...........


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> It's not as bad as the sedans I see pulling up to some of these REO's to do cuts. With generators and electric powered tools.


Or a rider loaded up in the back of an El Camino.


----------



## Guest

Good Evening,
While I slightly understand the scorn laid down upon individuals rolling through area's with a lawnmower in the trunk; I do not fully understand the repeated remarks brow beating these individuals. I had read earlier some neutral or, at the very least, positive comments, I must say that I feel some compassion for these people. 

Most people don't have the funds to purchase (or get a loan) a heavy duty truck, massive dump trailer, or any of the other tools. I find that individuals who look down upon these people attempting to eek out a living to be pompous ingrates. These people who start out this way are, for all purposes, small things like ants. Do you think you are so successful and proud that I (because I do not speak for all) am to give a Jersey Shore fist pump for tramping on them?


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> While I slightly understand the scorn laid down upon individuals rolling through area's with a lawnmower in the trunk; I do not fully understand the repeated remarks brow beating these individuals. I had read earlier some neutral or, at the very least, positive comments, I must say that I feel some compassion for these people.
> 
> Most people don't have the funds to purchase (or get a loan) a heavy duty truck, massive dump trailer, or any of the other tools. I find that individuals who look down upon these people attempting to eek out a living to be pompous ingrates. These people who start out this way are, for all purposes, small things like ants. Do you think you are so successful and proud that I (because I do not speak for all) am to give a Jersey Shore fist pump for tramping on them?



At least in my case up here the people with a mower in the back of their Subaru tend to be the ones doing a half azzed job but mostly i think we all feel they are the ones that are undercutting the profitability in this business. I roll out every day with all my tools, a 16 YR old low miles diesel pickup, Gas air compressor, used commercial mowers and a trailer all covered by a $1,000,000 $2,000,000 insurance policy. It's all paid for but it cost me $$$ to get where i am. The guy with a $500 car and $50 garage sale mower probably can turn a meager profit at $20 a lawn where i need $40 or $50 These little guys just getting in do not realize the amount of $$$$$$$$$$ they are leaving on the table taking cheap work and lining the nationals or crooked fatcat regionals pockets. If they would work for the same $$$ i am they could have decent equipment. The other thing is many of these guys are NOT insured and when they screw up it makes ALL of us look bad..............


----------



## Guest

My question would be do you ever just go up and talk to these mower-in-the-trunk guys? Perhaps they just don't know the amount of money they are leaving on the table. I am not trying to be a [email protected] Just curious how many have stopped these individuals to ask them if they know just how to do what they are doing.

I have had plenty of people ask me what I am doing. I usually tell them what is going on. I don't talk prices much with people. My wife usually is the one that asks that question.


----------



## Guest

yes I have stopped to talk to some of these " mower in the trunk" wannabe's. Do I have compassion for my executioner? This type of people is killing this industry. They are not contractors and don't deserve the respect. 

I do feel sorry for them though since all the ones I have spoke to have fallen upon hard times. There is a big difference between compassion and feeling sorry for their situation. The bottom line is: they are driving this business to the bottom fast!


----------



## GTX63

Should a plumber or other trade feel compassion for the guy down on his luck trying to get a start in his business? Yes. Should he ignore the fact he is working without a license, insurance, the proper tools and undercutting his rate by 50% and incorrectly installing the water heater?
I don't hear anyone with a pompous attitude. I read people who have to pay thousands upon thousands for insurance, trailers and equipment that will take the abuse and last and then given a "take it or leave it" rate for work that paid twice that only a few years ago, mostly due to ill qualified and poorly equipped "rookies". If they are the honest to goodness hard worker, I'd hire them, but over the years that has been the exception to the rule.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> While I slightly understand the scorn laid down upon individuals rolling through area's with a lawnmower in the trunk; I do not fully understand the repeated remarks brow beating these individuals. I had read earlier some neutral or, at the very least, positive comments, I must say that I feel some compassion for these people.
> 
> Most people don't have the funds to purchase (or get a loan) a heavy duty truck, massive dump trailer, or any of the other tools. I find that individuals who look down upon these people attempting to eek out a living to be pompous ingrates. These people who start out this way are, for all purposes, small things like ants. Do you think you are so successful and proud that I (because I do not speak for all) am to give a Jersey Shore fist pump for tramping on them?


"Pompous Ingrates" nnnaaaahhhhhh.... Pissed Off Professionals is more like it.

As I said in another post, I and I would venture to say most, of the PROFESSIONALS on this board don't disparage any on their right to start and operate a biz of their own. It's the American way and most will freely give info to assist others in this persuit however they can. BBUUUUUTTTTTTT, when you have witnessed what most of us have you see those that are skirting the law, lack qualified knowledge, have no business sense and are driving this biz into the ground. Why, because the National or Regional that hires such could give a [email protected]#$ less about them as long as they do the job. Not necessarily right, they love chargebacks, fattens their pocket while emptying yours. 

I was on a job the other day for a National when their lawn service crew showed. They looked very nervous, rode past us twice before actually turning around and stopping to do the recut. They, what I assume was a husband, wife, and what appeared to be a 3-4 year old child got out of the vehicle, took the mower and weed wacker out of the trunk and started the service. The husband did a little weed wacking, the wife cut the grass, they snapped a photo and was gone. There was no bagger attached to to mower, they did,t use a blower or even a rake to collect the grass clippings and didn't trim properly.

I said to myself, that's what you get for the low cut rates, low cut service.....

I should have turned them in, but I didn't because the child.


----------



## Guest

Turn them in to who? No one but cares. City doesn't care, service company doesn't care. We are the only ones who care,and voice don't matter.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> OK, Now they want you to put Humidifiers in for free.....
> 
> September 21, 2011
> 
> Attn: All Contractors
> 
> RE: Bidding Dehumidifiers
> 
> Please be advised we have been informed by HUD that they will not approve more than $250.00
> to install a dehumidifier. This amount is non negotiable per HUD. Please make sure that your bids
> for dehumidifiers do not exceed this $250.00 maximum.
> 
> $250 - 20% = $200 - $169 to purchase the de-humidifier leaves me $31 to drive to the store, pick up the unit, drive to the house, install it and spend 1/2 uploading pics. I don't think so........................
> Thank You for Your Cooperation in this Matter,
> 
> **** ******** Management


When I put my bid in on these, I put my amount followed by "we cannot compete for $250 due to, what you stated. You also need to factor in the fact that they send you out to bid and then take away the bidding trip charge because the bid was approved. So 2 trips to property, 2 uploads, 2 inspections, 1 trip to the store all for some pocket change. It's getting bad for us. Items approved at a reduced rates are unthinkable. Drylok 15 sq ft for $3, replace soffit that is 12' above porch roof $12. Then the time wastes having to explain why it cannot be done for that amount.


----------



## Guest

Is HUD just the scape goat here because that's what I'm starting to think. Trimming shrubs for example. HUD will only pay $30 - 20% regardless of the cy created, then why does it matter how much cy are created. Another HUD (different national) $65 to trim one bush and cy isn't even asked.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What about finding the stud? And when i tighten the rail up the whole surface cracks and falls. Now i have a real mess not to mention LBP. Broker says leave it be but waiting a response from Fannie.....


Can you screw posts into the steps and mount the handrail to the posts?


----------



## GTX63

Fastening them to the steps works well when you do not want to disturb plaster. Makes the broker happy too. Remember, the railings are not intended to be permanent fixes. They are meant to follow a safety standard until the property is sold.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Fastening them to the steps works well when you do not want to disturb plaster. Makes the broker happy too. Remember, the railings are not intended to be permanent fixes. They are meant to follow a safety standard until the property is sold.


Yeah,but its ugly.


----------



## BPWY

72opp said:


> My question would be do you ever just go up and talk to these mower-in-the-trunk guys? Perhaps they just don't know the amount of money they are leaving on the table. I am not trying to be a [email protected] Just curious how many have stopped these individuals to ask them if they know just how to do what they are doing.
> 
> I have had plenty of people ask me what I am doing. I usually tell them what is going on. I don't talk prices much with people. My wife usually is the one that asks that question.



.



Its not my job to train these folks. and I give a hearty second to the comments made so far.

I didn't have some one hold my hand.

No one begrudges these guys the chance to start a business. But we do expect them to look and act professional.


----------



## BPWY

SWOH REO said:


> Is HUD just the scape goat here because that's what I'm starting to think. Trimming shrubs for example. HUD will only pay $30 - 20% regardless of the cy created, then why does it matter how much cy are created. Another HUD (different national) $65 to trim one bush and cy isn't even asked.








Some one explained it to me at some point in time like this.

They don't intend for you to make the entire property look purdy.
They are wanting to allow access to the house. 
So lets say the shrubs at the front entrance to the side walk or front door are over grown and you trim that up to allow access this is where their pre-approved $30 comes from.
Other wise its a bid item.

For $30 less discount I'll give em about 10 mins of my time. Not a lot of trimming is going to get done in that time.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Some one explained it to me at some point in time like this.
> 
> They don't intend for you to make the entire property look purdy.
> They are wanting to allow access to the house.
> So lets say the shrubs at the front entrance to the side walk or front door are over grown and you trim that up to allow access this is where their pre-approved $30 comes from.
> Other wise its a bid item.
> 
> For $30 less discount I'll give em about 10 mins of my time. Not a lot of trimming is going to get done in that time.


I could deal with it if that was the case but for us it's not, it anything touching the house regardless. Even if it's 25' tall they will only do the $30.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Fastening them to the steps works well when you do not want to disturb plaster. Makes the broker happy too. Remember, the railings are not intended to be permanent fixes. They are meant to follow a safety standard until the property is sold.



The broker has actually requested FNMA do nothing as the quality of the woodwork and plaster in this home is extremely nice. They don't want screw holes in anything.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone want to bid a trashout? This is by far the worst i have come across spread over 10 acres.........

http://photobucket.com/worsttrashoutever


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> .
> 
> Its not my job to train these folks. and I give a hearty second to the comments made so far.
> 
> I didn't have some one hold my hand.
> 
> No one begrudges these guys the chance to start a business. But we do expect them to look and act professional.


Not mention if you're going to work in an unprofessional manner, chances are....your quality of work will be the same. 

I can almost guarantee this trunk or treaters aren't working for a national. They're working for a regional or a sub of a regional(is that a bad word?)

I can certainly empathize with these individuals who are trying to make a buck and this might be their only way right now. Times are hard for everyone. At the same time That's not a reason to feel sorry for them.


----------



## BPWY

SWOH REO said:


> I could deal with it if that was the case but for us it's not, it anything touching the house regardless. Even if it's 25' tall they will only do the $30.








Not this fat boy. :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Not this fat boy. :laughing:


You're not fat, you're fluffy.


----------



## Guest

*The control level is getting out of hand*

We bid 30 cy of a debris removal and they have come back saying photos only justify 20 and that if I don't provide "NEW" photos justifying 30 cy within 24 hours, I will be responsble for removing at 20 cy pay. Can they really MAKE a contractor do that? What happened to work order refusal? I'm almost at my limit.


----------



## P3+

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone want to bid a trashout? This is by far the worst i have come across spread over 10 acres.........
> 
> http://photobucket.com/worsttrashoutever


Ha! That one is a doozy...but I have actually seen worse, just not quite so spread out. I wonder what the determination will be regarding the mobile home that looks like it was hit by a tornado will be? 

On a side note....the view looks really NICEEEE compared to the flatlands around here.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> We bid 30 cy of a debris removal and they have come back saying photos only justify 20 and that if I don't provide "NEW" photos justifying 30 cy within 24 hours, I will be responsble for removing at 20 cy pay. Can they really MAKE a contractor do that? What happened to work order refusal? I'm almost at my limit.


Only if you want the work from them. Otherwise no.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> Only if you want the work from them. Otherwise no.


Ask them to send you the photos that they say is 20 cyds broken down by photos. You break yours down for them as well.


----------



## brm1109

*brick removal*

I was asked to give a bid for removing what turned out to be about 2 yards of bricks. I told them that I was charging extra because of the weight. The companies reply was that I couldn't charge extra.
Let me see 2 yards of bricks would be about at least 400 lbs. minimum at dump is $60.00.
2x$45.00 = $90.00 - $60.00 dump = $30.00 for the removal.
NOPE!!!


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Ask them to send you the photos that they say is 20 cyds broken down by photos. You break yours down for them as well.


I sent them the photos labeling how many cy in each photo. The reply was that they were the same photos as the bid and I must go out and get new photos.


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard will cry "boo hoo" over the weight of brick, block and rock. They will tell you that you get the same rate for brick as you do for feathers, lol. Regarding the 30 cyd bid knocked down to 20, what is the standard they are using to measure? Standard cyd, compacted cubic yard, their boss's bad day? Make sure you itemize the hazards. Nationals used to pay 2 cyds for an entertainment center, now they calculate it based on how big it is after you collapse and break it down. We don't return for more pics for free and our experience trumps some newbie they just trained. You'll have to decide for yourself if you want to keep your dog in that fight.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard will cry "boo hoo" over the weight of brick, block and rock. They will tell you that you get the same rate for brick as you do for feathers, lol. Regarding the 30 cyd bid knocked down to 20, what is the standard they are using to measure? Standard cyd, compacted cubic yard, their boss's bad day? Make sure you itemize the hazards. Nationals used to pay 2 cyds for an entertainment center, now they calculate it based on how big it is after you collapse and break it down. We don't return for more pics for free and our experience trumps some newbie they just trained. You'll have to decide for yourself if you want to keep your dog in that fight.


Have documentation from your local dumping facility to enable them to understand why you must charge more.


----------



## BPWY

Last winter I had a job with a full dump truck load of bricks on it for SG.
They wanted to pay standard yardage. I told em NO WAY!

We got a bid for loader and dump truck and had a friend haul them off.
We saved them a few bux because he was able to dump where a guy he knew wanted fill. Instead of by the ton at the landfill.

Other wise I told them that the bricks were staying right where they sat.
End of discussion. 

Lucky for me I had a vendor rep that took good care of her vendors that took care of her.
Too many of the reps don't care.


----------



## mtmtnman

We'll had an REO that the owner removed all of the TREX decking before he moved out. Left a bunch of rough cut lumber nailed down and it was a severe safety hazard. Put a bid in and i'll be damned the bank bit! Here is a few shots....


----------



## mtmtnman

Some more


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> We'll had an REO that the owner removed all of the TREX decking before he moved out. Left a bunch of rough cut lumber nailed down and it was a severe safety hazard. Put a bid in and i'll be damned the bank bit! Here is a few shots....


Sweet. Finally they made a good decision.2 million more and we'll all be good.


----------



## BPWY

I bid a job today that is a MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm estimating around 300 yards. Some of the rooms you cannot enter because the debris is stacked to the ceiling as soon as you open the door.

The back yard weeds are 5' to 6' tall with debris scattered thick and deep thru out the weeds.


Heres a couple of pix.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I bid a job today that is a MESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm estimating around 300 yards. Some of the rooms you cannot enter because the debris is stacked to the ceiling as soon as you open the door.
> 
> The back yard weeds are 5' to 6' tall with debris scattered thick and deep thru out the weeds.
> 
> 
> Heres a couple of pix.


on this episode of Hoarders-Burried Alive....


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Some more


looks great!


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> looks great!


Thanks Troy. We figured the value jumped around $10,000 - $15,000 from just doing the decking and railing. They will get their investment back and then some......


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> on this episode of Hoarders-Burried Alive....








I was thinking of "trash out contractor" buried alive. :blink:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> We'll had an REO that the owner removed all of the TREX decking before he moved out. Left a bunch of rough cut lumber nailed down and it was a severe safety hazard. Put a bid in and i'll be damned the bank bit! Here is a few shots....


You should be building decks on the side...Looks great !


----------



## Guest

Integrity REO Solutions.....Doug Williams.......out of Texas
Anyone had any experiences with 

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## thanohano44

danny1217 said:


> Integrity REO Solutions.....Doug Williams.......out of Texas
> Anyone had any experiences with
> 
> Thanks,
> Danny


I think he was the first black QB to win a super bowl.


----------



## GTX63

Been all downhill since then...


----------



## Guest

That's hilarious, I'm a life long ******* fan so that's the first thing i thought of when he said his name. I asked him if he left coaching Grambling to get into PP work? He didn't get it, so it went over like a lead balloon.
Anyway....looking for any insight into his company. He called us for an initial cut bid at a property he said had not been cut in 2+ yrs.


----------



## Guest

Dont any of you have work ? Your always on CT


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> Dont any of you have work ? Your always on CT






Thats a hilarious comment when you think about it.


You're not working and are here posting yourself.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Thats a hilarious comment when you think about it.
> 
> You're not working and are here posting yourself.


Smart phones, tablets and laptops sure come in handy on job sites.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Smart phones, tablets and laptops sure come in handy on job sites.


Right on!


----------



## Guest

Rain every day seems, 16 inchs this month 3 days without rain, wtf is this Seattle. We have had enough rain to have 12 feet of snow. We spent the time getting snow eq out.


----------



## mtmtnman

Eat your hearts out city folks! View from my porch when i got home tonight..............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Eat your hearts out city folks! View from my porch when i got home tonight..............


:thumbsup: Wow... that's a beauty!


----------



## mtmtnman

Here is what i deal with getting to grass cuts. Very nice home up a 7 mile logging road and they want me to mow it every 10 days!!!!! FWIW i hadn't mowed it since August 10th and it STILL didn't need it! Check out the road video HERE  Everything was neatly organized on my dash on the way up to the property but fell off too the floor. Before i came down i tossed it all back up on the dash but you can see things starting to fall again. Also note i was doing between 10 and 15 MPH. All this for a $50 (to me) grass cut that was 38 days past due and didn't need it.


----------



## Guest

An employe left the nat we do work and went to Homstead field service in Cicero NY and is now trying to recruit us. Anyone have any dealings good or bad.


----------



## Guest

Is her name Kris? She contacted me the other day and I'm also trying to get the scoop on Homestead. They don't seem to have a web site


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Dont any of you have work ? Your always on CT


Don't you know, The Preservation Field is one of them special fields wher you pretty much make the same amount, be it sitting at the office OR out performing services and repairs........lololololololol

Actually, sometimes it's cheaper to stay at the office, and that's no B.S.


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> Is her name Kris? She contacted me the other day and I'm also trying to get the scoop on Homestead. They don't seem to have a web site


Yes, her name was Kris. That isn't the name of the girl that referred us to their company, but that is the one that contacted us. I would really like it if you could PM me. 

We asked Kris for some contractors phone numbers that work with them and they turned me down. Saying they don't "feel comfortable" giving that information out.

I find that weird. I explained to her that I have read some pretty nasty things about a Homestead company on the net. She, of course, said that they are not the same Homestead. Unsure.


----------



## REO2Rentals

danny1217 said:


> Is her name Kris? She contacted me the other day and I'm also trying to get the scoop on Homestead. They don't seem to have a web site


http://activerain.com/homesteadfield


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> Eat your hearts out city folks! View from my porch when i got home tonight..............


Wow:thumbup: So peaceful.....I'm jealous:smile:


----------



## BPWY

MichiganREO said:


> http://activerain.com/homesteadfield






Thats all I was able to find on them too.
Their website seems to be broken.


----------



## Guest

Pocono......
Homesteads client is BoA
Price sheet to follow


----------



## REO2Rentals

danny1217 said:


> Pocono......
> Homesteads client is BoA
> Price sheet to follow


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Homestead Field Services*

Sub-Contractor Flat Rate Pricing

Securing:
Doorknob or Deadbolt: $30/25 (Locks provided by HFS)
Padlock and/or Hasp: $20/15 (Locks provided by HFS)
Lockbox: $20/15 (Locks provided by HFS)
Slider Locks (FHA only): $15/10 (Locks provided by HFS)

Boarding: $.50 / United Inch 
Winterization:
Dry Winterization (Per Unit) $70
Wet Winterization (Radiant): Varies by state and loan type
Wet Winterization (Steam): Varies by state and loan type
Pressure Test $50

Debris Removal: Varies by state and loan type 
$20 - $35

REO Visit One (Within Allowable: 35 cyds per unit) $675

REO Sales Clean (Per Unit) $30

REO Snow Removal $45
FHA Snow Removal $30

Damage Reports $20 – Bids under $5000
$75 – Bids over $5000

Trip Charge $20

Grass Cutting: 

REO: NY, PA, MA

Allowable - 15,000 sq. ft. and 3 ft. tall
Initial Grass Cut: 1 ft. - $40
2 ft. - $60
3 ft. - $80
Recuts: $35

PPO: CT, MA, NY, PA, RI

Allowable - 15,000 sq. ft. and 1 ft. tall
Initial Yard Maintenance (IYM): $40 
Recuts: $35
** FHA loans up to 5000 sq. ft. **
** Initial Yard Maintenance (IYM): $35
** Recuts: $30



**All other services and bid work will be paid an agreed upon price per job**


----------



## BPWY

Lmao at their grass cut prices. 3' up to 15k is only $80???



3' and 15k could take 3 or 4 hrs. Thats $200 right there. At least.
No way I'd agree to those prices.


----------



## REO2Rentals

danny1217 said:


> Sub-Contractor Flat Rate Pricing
> 
> Securing:
> Doorknob or Deadbolt: $30/25 (Locks provided by HFS)
> Padlock and/or Hasp: $20/15 (Locks provided by HFS)
> Lockbox: $20/15 (Locks provided by HFS)
> Slider Locks (FHA only): $15/10 (Locks provided by HFS)
> 
> Boarding: $.50 / United Inch
> Winterization:
> Dry Winterization (Per Unit) $70
> Wet Winterization (Radiant): Varies by state and loan type
> Wet Winterization (Steam): Varies by state and loan type
> Pressure Test $50
> 
> Debris Removal: Varies by state and loan type
> $20 - $35
> 
> REO Visit One (Within Allowable: 35 cyds per unit) $675
> 
> REO Sales Clean (Per Unit) $30
> 
> REO Snow Removal $45
> FHA Snow Removal $30
> 
> Damage Reports $20 – Bids under $5000
> $75 – Bids over $5000
> 
> Trip Charge $20
> 
> Grass Cutting:
> 
> REO: NY, PA, MA
> 
> Allowable - 15,000 sq. ft. and 3 ft. tall
> Initial Grass Cut: 1 ft. - $40
> 2 ft. - $60
> 3 ft. - $80
> Recuts: $35
> 
> PPO: CT, MA, NY, PA, RI
> 
> Allowable - 15,000 sq. ft. and 1 ft. tall
> Initial Yard Maintenance (IYM): $40
> Recuts: $35
> ** FHA loans up to 5000 sq. ft. **
> ** Initial Yard Maintenance (IYM): $35
> ** Recuts: $30
> 
> 
> 
> **All other services and bid work will be paid an agreed upon price per job**


 
Where's the pipe! :wallbash:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Thats a hilarious comment when you think about it.
> 
> 
> You're not working and are here posting yourself.


I do have the Iphone App tho :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Eat your hearts out city folks! View from my porch when i got home tonight..............


Where the hell is that ? Big sky country ?


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Where the hell is that ? Big sky country ?


Yup!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Yup!!!!!







Look whose browsing and playing instead of working. :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Look whose browsing and playing instead of working. :laughing:



Pot and kettle. Remember, my truck is a mobile office!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Eat your hearts out city folks! View from my porch when i got home tonight..............


You're one lucky porch sitting watching guy.


----------



## thanohano44

Just refused to do some BS work for a client. They called yapping, i dont know what's going on? Tell me what's wrong? Lets mend these fences. I said, to mend this fence will cost you what you have shorted me on invoices plus 28 percent interest.


----------



## BPWY

Let me guess, they didn't want to mend fences that bad.


----------



## Guest

This one today, gutter cleaning at 123 Getscrewed, Blvd. 

Pay $10.00 per cubic yard. W/o declined.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> This one today, gutter cleaning at 123 Getscrewed, Blvd.
> 
> Pay $10.00 per cubic yard. W/o declined.


lolololol.....Now that's funny there.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Let me guess, they didn't want to mend fences that bad.


I'll let you know once their check gets here. They said they would also give me a 15% discount vs the 20% I already do for 6 months as an act of good faith. I advised them that usually my faith proceeds the miracle. When my check of miracles shows up, I will go back to having faith in you people. I'll update you Tuesday when my check should be here. Or when i receive my tracking number. Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Guest

*key cutter machine*

Read post back from March this year by MTMTNMAN re: re keying locks.
Question is how many forum members re key your own, where can a machine be found and is it easy to learn?
Been lurking here for a few months can't tell you how much I appreciate the exchanges here.
Regards, Rick


----------



## BPWY

I rekey, you don't use a machine.
Its done by hand. You just need a rekey kit.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=rekey&_kw=kit


Rekey vids can be found at youtube. The first couple will drive you nutz until you figure out the process. Then you'll wonder why you waited so long to start.


----------



## thanohano44

probog said:


> Read post back from March this year by MTMTNMAN re: re keying locks.
> Question is how many forum members re key your own, where can a machine be found and is it easy to learn?
> Been lurking here for a few months can't tell you how much I appreciate the exchanges here.
> Regards, Rick


There's a machine to cut keys. You re pin the locks by hand like BPWY said. It's very easy. Takes about the same amount of time to open your box of pre manufactured locks and assemble it as it is to rekey an existing qwikset lock.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> There's a machine to cut keys. You re pin the locks by hand like BPWY said. It's very easy. Takes about the same amount of time to open your box of pre manufactured locks and assemble it as it is to rekey an existing qwikset lock.




I'm down to less than a minute to rekey a Qwikset. Saves me 30 bucks on an average house with 3 doors and a deadbolt/knoblock on each.


----------



## JFMURFY

Very intersted in finding out more about this tupe of lock change... can you help...


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> Very intersted in finding out more about this tupe of lock change... can you help...





BPWY said:


> I rekey, you don't use a machine.
> Its done by hand. You just need a rekey kit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=rekey&_kw=kit
> 
> 
> Rekey vids can be found at youtube. The first couple will drive you nutz until you figure out the process. Then you'll wonder why you waited so long to start.







Directions were already posted.

What specific questions do you have?


----------



## BPWY

Commercial preservation.




For over two years I've been looking for a way to find leads for bank owned commercial properties.
So far, nada.
Is there a service company that works with these properties?


----------



## BPWY

I saw on the weather channel this morning that parts of WV and NC got snow this weekend.

Where is Al Gore with his cries of wolf wolf now???


----------



## JFMURFY

Mark Insul is or or has gotten into the commercial P&P, he and his father used to own Universal before they sold out to what has become LPS. Might check with Tim Doehner(former NAMFS director) for his contact info.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Commercial preservation.
> 
> For over two years I've been looking for a way to find leads for bank owned commercial properties.
> So far, nada.
> Is there a service company that works with these properties?


You need to apply directly to the commercial lenders. Worthless commercial PP companies. Safeguard, FAS and LPS does them too. 

I had done a bid on a 48 acre unfinished tract development for ZVN properties through Safeguard about 2 years ago. I gave a damn good bid and write up with maps and everything. Took me 2 hours to write it up. Didn't get it. 

I know that guy who did it and his bid was A little more than twice as much I had bid. He told me my best bet was to go straight to the source. I've since done 8 large jobs over the last 2 years.


----------



## Guest

Is pumping out an above ground pool part of the "initial services" for HUD? Or is that a bid item??


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Is pumping out an above ground pool part of the "initial services" for HUD? Or is that a bid item??


Check with your servicer. In AZ we have to drain and dismantle on the initial as a BATF. But not in UT. Maybe it depends on the client.


----------



## JFMURFY

*Pool pumping*

All clients I have and have dealt with in the past... its a bid item.
You show up on site...do you have to bring a 1 1/2" -2" trash pump evry where you go. I'd bid it depending it electric is already on..or do you need a generator...


----------



## Guest

JFMURFY said:


> All clients I have and have dealt with in the past... its a bid item.
> You show up on site...do you have to bring a 1 1/2" -2" trash pump evry where you go. I'd bid it depending it electric is already on..or do you need a generator...


That 's not the case here seems everything is part of int service. 
Drain the pool, part of service, kitchen full of mold, clean with bleech (WTF) part of int service clean the gutters, remove 20 cy of junk, cut down trees "near" house part of service, trim shrubs to 3 ft tall there over 20 ft now. climb onto 3rd story 12 pitch and check under shingles. remove Jimmy Hoffa from basement part of int service. NO BIDS ALL PART OF INT SERVICE.


----------



## BPWY

I received confirmation today that my company has been awarded the 3rd large apartment complex I bid for 2012.


If I retain most of this years clients, and I should, I am pretty much schedule full for next year and we are months and months away from next years lawn season.



Out of bank work by 5/1/2012 is looking better and better.


----------



## JFMURFY

Good for you... who is this cistomer that wants all these items included in Intitial services.. I would want to steer clear of that...


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I received confirmation today that my company has been awarded the 3rd large apartment complex I bid for 2012.
> 
> 
> If I retain most of this years clients, and I should, I am pretty much schedule full for next year and we are months and months away from next years lawn season.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of bank work by 5/1/2012 is looking better and better.


How do you find multi-unit properties that need lawn care? I service a couple and they actually contacted me off of a Craigslist ad I keep up. Everything else is SF residential, but I'd like to have some large contracts for next year.


----------



## BPWY

Paradox said:


> How do you find multi-unit properties that need lawn care? I service a couple and they actually contacted me off of a Craigslist ad I keep up. Everything else is SF residential, but I'd like to have some large contracts for next year.







Takes a lot of time and a good reputation. You've got to get out and find the work. Its not going to come to you.




Back in the late 90s and early 2000s I had a lawn care biz. In 02 I got stupid and sold it going into trucking for 7 years.
In 09 I got out of trucking and into bank work. It only took me a couple of months in 09 to realize that was a serious dead end road and to begin making plans towards leaving bank work and growing another lawn care biz.
All three of these large apartments are built off of my business reputation 12 years ago. All I had to do was show my face and I was immediately asked for bids at one, then two and then three of the complexes. It helped that all three places were sick and tired of the same company that had been doing their maintenance. That company can't be real happy with me or themselves right about now.
It was their poor business practices that cost them the work.
I've got 28 or so small units I maintain for another company. Most of them are on one street so thats real nice. I don't burn much fuel in the truck on mow day there.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> That 's not the case here seems everything is part of int service.
> Drain the pool, part of service, kitchen full of mold, clean with bleech (WTF) part of int service clean the gutters, remove 20 cy of junk, cut down trees "near" house part of service, trim shrubs to 3 ft tall there over 20 ft now. climb onto 3rd story 12 pitch and check under shingles. remove Jimmy Hoffa from basement part of int service. NO BIDS ALL PART OF INT SERVICE.


This is insane and the very reason this industry has gone to hell.

NO WAY, NO HOW, Ain't going to happen on my worst day and their best day.

Tell them what I just told a Rep the other day. Find another sucker, cause I'm in this business to make money, not to absorb losses for your company do to there terrible or lack of negotiating skills.

I have also told companies that because they negotiated a terrible contract / agreement with whomever they get their work from doesn't mean I going to be the one to take the loss for doing work at such ridiculous rates and that they should fire whomever obligated them to such.

They usually don't like that answer, but people often don't like to hear the truth.


----------



## Guest

You hit the nail on the head DreamWeaver. Had the same conversation last week with a new nat'l Rep looking to use us. They're backing themselves into a corner trying to out duel their competition by offering more for less. We were told by the Rep, you're exactly what were looking for, experienced in the PP process. He said, I don't want to put an ad on craigslist and get some hacks to do the work.
Guess what, with the pricing you're offering, that's what you will get.
Good Luck with that and have a nice day


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Takes a lot of time and a good reputation. You've got to get out and find the work. Its not going to come to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the late 90s and early 2000s I had a lawn care biz. In 02 I got stupid and sold it going into trucking for 7 years.
> In 09 I got out of trucking and into bank work. It only took me a couple of months in 09 to realize that was a serious dead end road and to begin making plans towards leaving bank work and growing another lawn care biz.
> All three of these large apartments are built off of my business reputation 12 years ago. All I had to do was show my face and I was immediately asked for bids at one, then two and then three of the complexes. It helped that all three places were sick and tired of the same company that had been doing their maintenance. That company can't be real happy with me or themselves right about now.
> It was their poor business practices that cost them the work.
> I've got 28 or so small units I maintain for another company. Most of them are on one street so thats real nice. I don't burn much fuel in the truck on mow day there.


I would think once they saw your face.......um.....um......:whistling I'll leave it at that...lol


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> I would think once they saw your face.......um.....um......:whistling I'll leave it at that...lol











Hey now.




Actually they are paying me to go away.
Only problem is that like your cousin Eddie....... I keep coming back week after week.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Hey now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are paying me to go away.
> Only problem is that like your cousin Eddie....... I keep coming back week after week.


How'd you know about my cousin?

We never discuss him in public......:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

YOU were talking about my looks.


A lot of folks have learned the hard way that I'm not as dumb as I look.
Its an act.

This way folks don't depend on me until I figure out what angle they are working.




:laughing:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> YOU were talking about my looks.
> 
> 
> A lot of folks have learned the hard way that I'm not as dumb as I look.
> Its an act.
> 
> This way folks don't depend on me until I figure out what angle they are working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


lolololol.....


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> This is insane and the very reason this industry has gone to hell.
> 
> NO WAY, NO HOW, Ain't going to happen on my worst day and their best day.
> 
> Tell them what I just told a Rep the other day. Find another sucker, cause I'm in this business to make money, not to absorb losses for your company do to there terrible or lack of negotiating skills.
> 
> I have also told companies that because they negotiated a terrible contract / agreement with whomever they get their work from doesn't mean I going to be the one to take the loss for doing work at such ridiculous rates and that they should fire whomever obligated them to such.
> 
> They usually don't like that answer, but people often don't like to hear the truth.


Love it!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I received confirmation today that my company has been awarded the 3rd large apartment complex I bid for 2012.
> 
> If I retain most of this years clients, and I should, I am pretty much schedule full for next year and we are months and months away from next years lawn season.
> 
> Out of bank work by 5/1/2012 is looking better and better.


Yeeeeeah!! Congrats!!


----------



## brm1109

*Turning down work*

I responded to an ad for pp contractors (Craigslist, first mistake)lol.
Get a call, this company has "a ton of winterizations they need done".
First thing I asked was the fee and get "well there is a lot of work". Yup $50.00 for a dry and a whopping $65.00 for wets.
I was very nice and said that for that price all I could do was add anti freeze. The other end of the line went silent. When I asked if they were ok the girl said "that is not how you do them and you said you were experienced".
Ya I am but for $50.00 that is all you get thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Check with your servicer. In AZ we have to drain and dismantle on the initial as a BATF. But not in UT. Maybe it depends on the client.


I personally NEVER do any BATF. I know peeps that got burned by doing that. 

Once you've done the work, they got what they needed at the moment. Now, are they going to agree with your Bid After The Fact?

My policy is ABTF....... Approve Before The Fact and email it directly to my phone while I'm on site. Because if I leave, most likely the bid amount is going up.

I've never done one. I've never understood why it couldn't be approved before I spent my time doing it. 

Remember, they hold the purse strings.:detective:

JMHO for what it's worth. Although, I've been told a time or two that IT and a $3 bill will get you a ham sandwich......lololol:blink:


----------



## brm1109

I would never do a bid after the fact. If you want the work done send the approval. No work order no work done. Kind of like, I once had a cleanout for a customer and after we were done she actually said she thought I was charging to much because it took us less time than I had originally said.
My answer was it took less time but is the same amount of trash.


----------



## thanohano44

It's rare any BATF pays what you bid.


----------



## Guest

Was called about this pool deal today.
"put the pump in the pool and do other work on property"
'Can't do it, if our equipment is working we have to be paid' I say.
"Why do you want a bonus?. His term for paying for things he wants done for free. 
"I don't want a bonus- I want to be payed a fair rate for the work we do." 
The pool is still full.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Was called about this pool deal today.
> "put the pump in the pool and do other work on property"
> 'Can't do it, if our equipment is working we have to be paid' I say.
> "Why do you want a bonus?. His term for paying for things he wants done for free.
> "I don't want a bonus- I want to be payed a fair rate for the work we do."
> The pool is still full.


Unreal!!! Glad you told them how it's going to be.


----------



## Guest

Whats up gang? Thought I'd stop in and catch up. We've been super swamped the last few months and have been doing well. Only mistake so far was getting in w/ Safeguard. Got in, and got out. LOL.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> An employe left the nat we do work and went to Homstead field service in Cicero NY and is now trying to recruit us. Anyone have any dealings good or bad.


We did 34 grass cuts for them today, they stayed true to our terms 30 min max from our shop. And they actually sent over a price increase sheet. Next step is will we get paid.:whistling


----------



## BPWY

Today while leaving a bank owned mobile home in a trailerhood I saw a chick with an ankle monitor. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason.




And then later this afternoon I THOUGHT I was working in a nice town until I happened to glance at the list of available wifi services. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Today while leaving a bank owned mobile home in a trailerhood I saw a chick with an ankle monitor. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason.
> 
> And then later this afternoon I THOUGHT I was working in a nice town until I happened to glance at the list of available wifi services. :laughing:


They might be following you.:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Today while leaving a bank owned mobile home in a trailerhood I saw a chick with an ankle monitor. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason.
> 
> And then later this afternoon I THOUGHT I was working in a nice town until I happened to glance at the list of available wifi services. :laughing:


Lol


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> They might be following you.:laughing:


Same thought I had.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Today while leaving a bank owned mobile home in a trailerhood I saw a chick with an ankle monitor. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason.
> 
> And then later this afternoon I THOUGHT I was working in a nice town until I happened to glance at the list of available wifi services. :laughing:


Haven't seen any black helicopters lately have you?


----------



## BPWY

No not too much.



I drove around the block once and the signal faded away completely.
They must not have been hunting me. phew


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> It's rare any BATF pays what you bid.


That's my point my friend.

Once you've done the work you have no leverage.

If it's important enough to them to get it done right now, they can approve what I am willing to do it for, Right Now.....


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> That's my point my friend.
> 
> Once you've done the work you have no leverage.
> 
> If it's important enough to them to get it done right now, they can approve what I am willing to do it for, Right Now.....


Never once been not payed on BATF items ! But for sure I see where your coming from


----------



## Guest

We always are paid on batf till 2-3 years later when the client comes back with "the batf was exhorbitant and we are reducing to a lower amount". Government insured loans can now excersise this option up to 7 years after the fact.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> We always are paid on batf till 2-3 years later when the client comes back with "the batf was exhorbitant and we are reducing to a lower amount". Government insured loans can now excersise this option up to 7 years after the fact.


I have not had that happen yet but good to know, I did have QC at corelogic say I only removed 2 yds but billed 3, I was like really are you kidding !


----------



## Guest

All I'm saying fella's is why is it even necessary?

The term Bid implies a proposal. Not a gurantee of payment and by no means a bindable contract.

To each their own, but I just won't risk workng for free, it's easy enough to get screwed without this type of transaction.

I don't see why if a company says we absolutely need the above ground pool pumped down, cut up and disposed of, you can't give them a bid over the phone while you're there and get a approval if terms are reached, that are then sent you in writing immediately while you are on site before the work begins.

There is NO LIGITAMATE reason for it.

No exposure for them, tons for you.


----------



## brm1109

*Most stupid request yet.*

So somebody contacts me today to complete a work order.
Received photo from inspector of broken crawl space window. Please go to property to give bid and photo for the broken window.
Well, #1 I am not traveling 30 miles each way to place a bid for maybe a $35-40.00 job.
#2. If you already know it is broken from a photo, what the hell are you asking me for one. Give me the wo to repair it and then you will get all of the photos.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> So somebody contacts me today to complete a work order.
> Received photo from inspector of broken crawl space window. Please go to property to give bid and photo for the broken window.
> Well, #1 I am not traveling 30 miles each way to place a bid for maybe a $35-40.00 job.
> #2. If you already know it is broken from a photo, what the hell are you asking me for one. Give me the wo to repair it and then you will get all of the photos.


They want you to get the measurements and bid everything else as well.


----------



## brm1109

*Bid*

No they didn't want anything else bid. Just the window. And as I said it is a crawl space window. I will usually go out of my way for folks but don't get stupid with me.


----------



## Guest

Agree with ya! I got one today to drive 100 mile round trip to see if the electric company has restored the electric....

I say to the Service Company "I can't drive 100 miles to flip a freakin switch when I've never made a dime off this property. You can just reassign back to the contractor that did all the "paying" work"

Reply: "Well that company is not able to cover this since they live 40 miles away" 

My reply: "well hell isn't that to bad!---reassign it".


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Agree with ya! I got one today to drive 100 mile round trip to see if the electric company has restored the electric....
> 
> I say to the Service Company "I can't drive 100 miles to flip a freakin switch when I've never made a dime off this property. You can just reassign back to the contractor that did all the "paying" work"
> 
> Reply: "Well that company is not able to cover this since they live 40 miles away"
> 
> My reply: "well hell isn't that to bad!---reassign it".


I'd say pay $1 per mile mileage fee plus the trip charge. And send you more work in the following zip codes.....etc.


----------



## Guest

I have been bidding to pump a basement in a house for 6 months with no EA's 
Except to clean 2 toilets ! Isnt a flooded basement kinda like a HH ????


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Agree with ya! I got one today to drive 100 mile round trip to see if the electric company has restored the electric....
> 
> I say to the Service Company "I can't drive 100 miles to flip a freakin switch when I've never made a dime off this property. You can just reassign back to the contractor that did all the "paying" work"
> 
> Reply: "Well that company is not able to cover this since they live 40 miles away"
> 
> My reply: "well hell isn't that to bad!---reassign it".







It sure seems that the level of stupid for the service companies is on a huge up swing right now.


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> I have been bidding to pump a basement in a house for 6 months with no EA's
> Except to clean 2 toilets ! Isnt a flooded basement kinda like a HH ????






One thing you gotta wrap your head around really tight is that the banks DO NOT CARE. They were bailed out by the tax payers and continue to be bailed out by the taxpayers and they simply do not care.
They have do not care attitude to whole new low.


I've had several NICE houses that had water damage and were still salvageable with drying out and some minor work compared to what would be required after they let it sit and completely fill with mold.
But nooooooooooo, spending up to 30k to preserve a 300k house was just too much to expect from them.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> I have been bidding to pump a basement in a house for 6 months with no EA's
> Except to clean 2 toilets ! Isnt a flooded basement kinda like a HH ????


That should be covered by the emergency allowable?


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> It sure seems that the level of stupid for the service companies is on a huge up swing right now.


They're waiting for CPI to pay for that damage.


----------



## Guest

I get a kick out of when the Nat's Rep says the bank (or we / they / them / the Nationals) don't or can't pay that much for an item I bid on for repairs.

I have had this conversation many times. It usually starts with me laughing then I will reply " Well what can you / they do?" If they give a ridiculous response I sometimes start breaking it down for them, which they never like, and it usually ends with "It ain't going to happen." coming from me.

If I can't be paid fairly, why bother.

There are better ways that I can think of to lose money. At least you can have fun while doing it.


----------



## Guest

How are pictures posted here? Would like to post recent job photos for comment. Rick B.


----------



## BPWY

Hit "post reply" once that screen loads scroll down to "manage attachments" or some thing like that. Follow the directions from there.


----------



## JFMURFY

*You got that right...*



BPWY said:


> One thing you gotta wrap your head around really tight is that the banks DO NOT CARE. They were bailed out by the tax payers and continue to be bailed out by the taxpayers and they simply do not care.
> They have do not care attitude to whole new low.
> 
> 
> I've had several NICE houses that had water damage and were still salvageable with drying out and some minor work compared to what would be required after they let it sit and completely fill with mold.
> But nooooooooooo, spending up to 30k to preserve a 300k house was just too much to expect from them.




It is quite apparent..."that the banks DO NOT CARE"... however they do care when a work order is issued and they want results back in 3-4 days on stuff they've ignored for months. What do they say...your mis-managment is not my headache.


----------



## Guest

for sending pics to BAC try [email protected] just enter the state you are in.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Hit "post reply" once that screen loads scroll down to "manage attachments" or some thing like that. Follow the directions from there.


Doesn't he need a certain post count to attach pics?


----------



## Guest

*MidOhio*

Has anyone worked for Midohio? I just wanted to get everyone's feedback. I'm thinking about contacting them to see if they have any work. I have heard complaints of contractors being short paid or not paid because of no photos even though they sent them in. If anyone has worked for them, I would like to get your feedback.


----------



## JFMURFY

*Mid-ohio*



lorenzen said:


> Has anyone worked for Midohio? I just wanted to get everyone's feedback. I'm thinking about contacting them to see if they have any work. I have heard complaints of contractors being short paid or not paid because of no photos even though they sent them in. If anyone has worked for them, I would like to get your feedback.


I contacted them approx 6 months ago... went thru there price list...not good. At least here in CT... there a regional an taking a 2nd bite at the apple before it gets to you.
Talked with a buddy who has been doing inspections with them for 3 years...they asked if he would do some wintz for them here in CT, ...lol offered him $60 for a wintz on a dry system... 
HOW IN THE WORLD....LMAO... if it wasn't so funny it would be insulting.


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> Doesn't he need a certain post count to attach pics?








Could be, but I don't know about CT.


At another forum I moderate its like that.


----------



## Guest

lorenzen said:


> Has anyone worked for Midohio? I just wanted to get everyone's feedback. I'm thinking about contacting them to see if they have any work. I have heard complaints of contractors being short paid or not paid because of no photos even though they sent them in. If anyone has worked for them, I would like to get your feedback.


CYA w photos I worked alone today, 4 b.w.m. 3 recurring and one maid 687 photos.


----------



## Guest

*Look what was left behind*

From a recent trash out in upscale Santa Barbara property. Seeing that I am from California, and so many here are environmentally conscious, I felt it was my civic duty to recycle these bottles. I have discovered that they empty out best when opened ice cold...


----------



## thanohano44

Gross


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Gross


You must prefer a wine spritzer :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Maybe its just me but I will not eat or drink any thing out of a bank owned.

Maybe its a mental thing that brings back the smells of these crap holes we work in or some thing.


Probog if you can get it past your nose then good for you.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> You must prefer a wine spritzer :laughing:


I refuse to eat or drink anything i find at these homes. Who knows if these bastards had crabs or something. Especially in hippy free loving California.


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> You must prefer a wine spritzer :laughing:





















:laughing: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I refuse to eat or drink anything i find at these homes. Who knows if these bastards had crabs or something. Especially in hippy free loving California.




I have run many bottles of Beer through the dishwasher.......................


----------



## BPWY

Thanohano is on the left, probably me in the green shirt, Fremont is wearing a blue jacket, and mtmntman is on the far right.


----------



## BPWY

Actually I'm not in that pic. 

No bald guys. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Look what I found in my driveway tonight.
Its mostly working, just a few kinks to work out.

Not bad for about $2700 installed.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Look what I found in my driveway tonight.
> Its mostly working, just a few kinks to work out.
> 
> Not bad for about $2700 installed.


That's sweet dude. I want one. Someone said I can't put one on my Duramax. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## BPWY

I don't know about that.

Go over to plowsite.com and ask about it. 
I'm pretty sure that plenty of guys over there are plowing with chevys.
Not my preference but its your money not mine.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I thought that MtMtnMn was 4'2"  hahaha


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> That's sweet dude. I want one. Someone said I can't put one on my Duramax. Anyone know if that's true?


Like the kenyans say....yes we can!!!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> Go over to plowsite.com and ask about it.
> I'm pretty sure that plenty of guys over there are plowing with chevys.
> Not my preference but its your money not mine.


Problem is, I don't think we get enough snow in Washington to make it worth while. It would be a blast though I would think.


----------



## BPWY

On the east side of the state we tend to have much drier winters than the west side.

Its a crap shoot. Could go either way. Busy busy busy, so busy that we want to scream.
Or nothing to be proud of and any thing in between.


----------



## mtmtnman

We get plenty here. I plow on average of 60-70 REO's when it snows.....


----------



## BPWY

Our snow usually isn't that wet and heavy.

If it was I'd have been looking for a V like that one.


----------



## brm1109

*May be losing a client*

Last week we went and did a bid to cure a city violation (the home caught fire and the debris was thrown outside). 
When we did the bid it was a straight forward cleanout. But now we went back today and I guess it was because of the change in weather and people throwing more trash but now the property is infested with every type of bug you can imagine.
We were there for about an hour and then with everything we moved, they just got worse.
Finally I just called it a day and canned the job.
I know the client will not be happy but I am going to tell them that they need an exterminator to spray before we will remove the debris. 
Like I said, it wasn't like that last week.
Just looking for other's opinions on how you would handle it?


----------



## BPWY

More than likely without finishing the job you won't get paid any thing.
Not one red cent.
Thats how these guys work it. Your bid is your bid is your bid.


----------



## brm1109

I am not worried about not getting paid for it. I would rather eat the payroll than have me or my guys get sick.


----------



## JFMURFY

*Force majeure-uncomplete work*

Change in Conditions... you bid a project with conditions as you viewed them...your bid was based upon these conditions at the time you collected the info on the work that needed to be done. As often is the case conditions change as banks, and/or clients take days or weeks to address the condition you bid.
If conditions change from when you bid untilthe work is awarded, stop, call the client and advise that conditions have changed from when you bid the work... its called Force majeure. it shrt its and event or act that prevents you from performing the work as originally bid. At a minimum at least demand a Trip Charge.

Force majeure (French; pronounced: [fɔrs maʒœr], approximately fors ma-zhur) or vis major (Latin) "superior force", also known as cas fortuit (French) or casus fortuitus (Latin) "chance occurrence, unavoidable accident",[1] is a common clause in contracts that essentially frees both parties from liability or obligation when an extraordinary event or circumstance beyond the control of the parties, such as a war, strike, riot, crime, or an event described by the legal term act of God (such as hurricane, flooding, earthquake, volcanic eruption, etc.), prevents one or both parties from fulfilling their obligations under the contract.

I have made it a practice to include force majeure verbage in bidding work...I don't care if the minimum wage data processing people don't understand it...its business, and as this industry is geeting more an more legalize with shoirt pays and not pays...ya gotta protect yourself.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Classic !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

To all: need immediate assistance if possible

Just got off phone with my client. A CFK I completed last week is reported by appraiser as missing a vanity and garbage disposal. Realtor pics and my uploads show sink and disposal in place before I left. Water has leaked out into house. Realtor states she found the property with the main valve off ( I left it that way) My peeps say leave it alone we have pics to support our position. Question: If there is a chance this can fall on me. I rightfully distrust all parties. A quick as possible answer would be appreciated. Rick B.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Last week we went and did a bid to cure a city violation (the home caught fire and the debris was thrown outside).
> When we did the bid it was a straight forward cleanout. But now we went back today and I guess it was because of the change in weather and people throwing more trash but now the property is infested with every type of bug you can imagine.
> We were there for about an hour and then with everything we moved, they just got worse.
> Finally I just called it a day and canned the job.
> I know the client will not be happy but I am going to tell them that they need an exterminator to spray before we will remove the debris.
> Like I said, it wasn't like that last week.
> Just looking for other's opinions on how you would handle it?


I went in a house for debris removal and ofcourse its flea infested ! I told them must be exterminated before I do anything and they DID approve the exterminator bid


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> That's sweet dude. I want one. Someone said I can't put one on my Duramax. Anyone know if that's true?


Sounds like non sense


----------



## brm1109

need immediate assistance if possible:
I would say that as long as you have the pictures (especially) date stamped you should be ok.


----------



## BPWY

probog said:


> To all: need immediate assistance if possible
> 
> Just got off phone with my client. A CFK I completed last week is reported by appraiser as missing a vanity and garbage disposal. Realtor pics and my uploads show sink and disposal in place before I left. Water has leaked out into house. Realtor states she found the property with the main valve off ( I left it that way) My peeps say leave it alone we have pics to support our position. Question: If there is a chance this can fall on me. I rightfully distrust all parties. A quick as possible answer would be appreciated. Rick B.






"Is there a chance this can fall back on you?"

OF COURSE. Ask Fremont how they do this. Pin any thing they want on you and your insurance to pay for it.


After an experience I had with an appraiser while doing a trash out I wouldn't trust the appraiser to not have took the vanity and disposal.

I realize this is a bad egg giving the entire profession a bad name just like in our industry but the odds are there.


----------



## Guest

BPWY,
No forced entry, found secure by appraiser 2 days after I completed, realtors before and my after pics match. In fact I do not see it as my problem if notification is made 4 days after discovery. I am very consistent with quality and my client knows it. They offered $ 150.00 trip charge (204 miles round trip) to do it for them as somebody else dropped the ball. After following this forum and reading through hundreds of posts I have my feelers out for being tossed under the bus. 
Although I have been a GC for almost a decade but doing field services only 8 months this one thing stated here over and over again I learned early: Nobody cares about me! Nobody. Understand it move on. Just shifted my thick Gen Contractor skin to cover the places were Field services contractor need protection. Upward and onward.


----------



## JFMURFY

probog said:


> BPWY,
> No forced entry, found secure by appraiser 2 days after I completed, realtors before and my after pics match. In fact I do see it as my problem if notification is made 4 days after discovery. I am very consistent with quality and my client knows it. They offered $ 150.00 trip charge (204 miles round trip) to do it for them as somebody else dropped the ball. After following this forum and reading through hundreds of posts I have my feelers out for being tossed under the bus.
> Although I have been a GC for almost a decade but doing field services only 8 months this one thing stated here over and over again I learned early: Nobody cares about me! Nobody. Understand it move on. Just shifted my thick Gen Contractor skin to cover the places were Field services contractor need protection. Upward and onward.


*
If you have photo's to show the items in question where there when you departed the property...why would it be your concern...???*


----------



## Guest

JFMURFY said:


> If you have photo's to show the items in question where there when you departed the property...why would it be your concern...???


Not to play devils advocate or anything,but whos to say he didn't take pics then strip the joint. I've seen guys doing trashouts that would move the stuff from one room to another taking pics to look like it was gone.


----------



## JFMURFY

mbobbish734 said:


> Not to play devils advocate or anything,but whos to say he didn't take pics then strip the joint. I've seen guys doing trashouts that would move the stuff from one room to another taking pics to look like it was gone.


It's been no to happen, but he indicated the broker has the same pics...


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> *
> If you have photo's to show the items in question where there when you departed the property...why would it be your concern...???*







Like I said..... Fremont can tell you that none of that means squat when the service company decides that YOU are the scape goat.


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> Like I said..... Fremont can tell you that none of that means squat when the service company decides that YOU are the scape goat.


I had a $15/k claim FAS was trying to pin on me... an thru documentation... they dropped the claim... that's why God made computers...


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> It's been no to happen, but he indicated the broker has the same pics...


No proof that it was either of you.


----------



## Guest

It should not be my problem, but I am not willing to assume it isn't. With the horror stories coming out of the forum members who are way beyond me in experience, I am careful...not panicky but always looking for the pitfalls. 
I am new at this and know that eventually something is going to arise that I will be helpless to defend. Its the nature of the industry. According to this client, they will back me up because they have never received a QC complaint, ever, and my pics are solid. 
I'm committed to learning this thing and are investing rude amounts of time to getting it understood. I have not worked this hard in 20 years...at least it is beginning to pay off. I dare not compare myself to MTMTMN, a1 propertyclean, PoconoP, etc but I already have my share of teeth gnashing, blood curlding experiences with these regionals/nationals. I have already confronted the CEO of a regional that he had a culture of lying in his staff, and he was the example they followed. Believe it or not they still send me bid approvals. Whatever, I just do the ones that have the best potential and eat a few along the way. Sorry if a newbie rattled off as I have.. Rick B.


----------



## Guest

probog said:


> It should not be my problem, but I am not willing to assume it. With the horror stories coming out of the forum members who are way beyond me in experience, I am careful...not panicky but always looking for the pitfalls.
> I am new at this and know that eventually something is going to arise that I will be helpless to defend. Its the nature of the industry. According to this client, they will back me up because they have never received a QC complaint, ever, and my pics are solid.
> I'm committed to learning this thing and are investing rude amounts of time to getting it understood. I have not worked this hard in 20 years...at least it is beginning to pay off. I dare not compare myself to MTMTMN, a1 propertyclean, PoconoP, etc but I already have my share of teeth gnashing, blood curlding experiences with these regionals/nationals. I have already confronted the CEO of a regional that he had a culture of lying in his staff, and he was the example they followed. Believe it or not they still send me bid approvals. Whatever, I just do the ones that have the best potential and eat a few along the way. Sorry if a newbie rattled off as I have.. Rick B.


Newbie or not everyone's input make us all stronger. Good bad or ugly. You experiences can be different than ours, and that's ok we all learn from each other. It will probably blow over.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Not to play devils advocate or anything,but whos to say he didn't take pics then strip the joint. I've seen guys doing trashouts that would move the stuff from one room to another taking pics to look like it was gone.


Yup, see it all the time. I was working for this low end cheap client that didn't pay worth a **** and expected the world when I bid a house for a t.o. that I just received as an REO through on of my top clients the other day(this is months later). Anyway, it's my job for this client to remove all trash, mow lawn, wint, take care of any hazards, etc. I showed up and the t.o. had been completed(probably by the low end client I quit working for) and half the **** from house had been stacked up out on the street corner. LOL. 

Funny thing, when I first started working for them, they had two w.o.'s for one property. I had the three acre cut and garage t.o. and someone else had the exterior debris removal. There was also a "trailer" that had to be removed, so I went there to scout it the day before since I was in the area. The trailer wasn't there. Went back the next day and noticed a bunch of the exterior debris was gone and the rest had been scattered throughout the property(by one of their subs). Once I turned in my photos at the end of the day the owner of the company called me questioning all the items I had taken pics of scattered throughout the property and bitching about his sub doing half ass work. He then paid me to go back and move the items to make it look like they weren't there so he could charge his client for the work. This is the owner of the company. Huh, wonder where your sub got it from? LOL. What a **** show of a company.


----------



## JFMURFY

thanohano44 said:


> No proof that it was either of you.


What the hell are you talking about..."either of you"... I live in CT dude


----------



## thanohano44

JFMURFY said:


> What the hell are you talking about..."either of you"... I live in CT dude


No proof that whomever stole the items. Both of your photos show the items.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Yup, see it all the time. I was working for this low end cheap client that didn't pay worth a **** and expected the world when I bid a house for a t.o. that I just received as an REO through on of my top clients the other day(this is months later). Anyway, it's my job for this client to remove all trash, mow lawn, wint, take care of any hazards, etc. I showed up and the t.o. had been completed(probably by the low end client I quit working for) and half the **** from house had been stacked up out on the street corner. LOL.
> 
> Funny thing, when I first started working for them, they had two w.o.'s for one property. I had the three acre cut and garage t.o. and someone else had the exterior debris removal. There was also a "trailer" that had to be removed, so I went there to scout it the day before since I was in the area. The trailer wasn't there. Went back the next day and noticed a bunch of the exterior debris was gone and the rest had been scattered throughout the property(by one of their subs). Once I turned in my photos at the end of the day the owner of the company called me questioning all the items I had taken pics of scattered throughout the property and bitching about his sub doing half ass work. He then paid me to go back and move the items to make it look like they weren't there so he could charge his client for the work. This is the owner of the company. Huh, wonder where your sub got it from? LOL. What a **** show of a company.


I've known realtors to do that.


----------



## Guest

JFMURFY said:


> What the hell are you talking about..."either of you"... I live in CT dude


lol i JUST FINISHED MY 17TH MILLER AND iM NOT AS LOST AS YOU ARE ! rEAD IT CAREFULLY caps dam it


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> lol i JUST FINISHED MY 17TH MILLER AND iM NOT AS LOST AS YOU ARE ! rEAD IT CAREFULLY caps dam it


Dang YOU ARE A NEWBIE!! :laughing::laughing:

Most of the P&P Crews I see are on their 18th by 2pm while working:whistling 

Hopefully a disignated driver


----------



## Guest

probog said:


> It should not be my problem, but I am not willing to assume it isn't. With the horror stories coming out of the forum members who are way beyond me in experience, I am careful...not panicky but always looking for the pitfalls.
> I am new at this and know that eventually something is going to arise that I will be helpless to defend. Its the nature of the industry. According to this client, they will back me up because they have never received a QC complaint, ever, and my pics are solid.
> I'm committed to learning this thing and are investing rude amounts of time to getting it understood. I have not worked this hard in 20 years...at least it is beginning to pay off. I dare not compare myself to MTMTMN, a1 propertyclean, PoconoP, etc but I already have my share of teeth gnashing, blood curlding experiences with these regionals/nationals. I have already confronted the CEO of a regional that he had a culture of lying in his staff, and he was the example they followed. Believe it or not they still send me bid approvals. Whatever, I just do the ones that have the best potential and eat a few along the way. Sorry if a newbie rattled off as I have.. Rick B.


As others have Stated I can personally attest that pictures "Don't mean much of anything besides more work" 

I've had the lawyers tell me this, I've had the police detectives tell me this, I've had the insurance companies tell me this AND YES I've had the Service Companies tell me this (when its in their best interest).

What you have going for ya as I see it is: the ex-homeowner isn't the one doing the complaining cuz if it was then you are screwed. JMHO

Whats Not going for ya is: its soooo dang easy for these service companies to state "just turn it into your insurance company" and then you are "branded" for having a claim and your rates go up and if to many claims then being cancelled and you can't purchase elsewhere. Everyone will tell you that "change your business name and start over" well that don't easily work without mistating "lying" on the application. 

I wouldn't worry over things you can't change and just keep on trucking:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Pic of another large job we picked up today. Keep us very busy for the next month or so:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Pic of another large job we picked up today. Keep us very busy for the next month or so:thumbsup:


Sweet. I like these kinda gigs. I just did a clean out of a house that a guy bled out inside of. I wish I could land these kinda jobs more often. Seems like banks just would rather let them sit. I've seen plenty of them that are needing demoing; black mold, ceilings/walls falling in, etc. 

Eh, we'll just let it sit for a few more years.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Pic of another large job we picked up today. Keep us very busy for the next month or so:thumbsup:


Was you cooking again???


----------



## brm1109

*How are they doing it?*

I am still trying to figure out how the hell companies underbid for the contracts and then try to pay $40-50.00 for a winterization, $15.00 yd. for debris ect. 
Unless there are that many people willing to be screwed I can't understand how they are getting these jobs done? When will people realize that others will not work for these cheap wages and pay a decent fee. I have actually cut down to only taking jobs from 2 companies. In the meantime I just keep trying to get other private customers.
I understand that everybody needs their cut but I will be damned if I am going to go broke while working my ass off. 
Perfect example: I gave a bid for a job and it was not accepted. I drove past the property and there was a company doing it, no markings on the truck, not even commercial plates. And the guys working, well I wouldn't even let them in my yard.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how the hell companies underbid for the contracts and then try to pay $40-50.00 for a winterization, $15.00 yd. for debris ect.
> Unless there are that many people willing to be screwed I can't understand how they are getting these jobs done? When will people realize that others will not work for these cheap wages and pay a decent fee. I have actually cut down to only taking jobs from 2 companies. In the meantime I just keep trying to get other private customers.
> I understand that everybody needs their cut but I will be damned if I am going to go broke while working my ass off.
> Perfect example: I gave a bid for a job and it was not accepted. I drove past the property and there was a company doing it, no markings on the truck, not even commercial plates. And the guys working, well I wouldn't even let them in my yard.


It's the same everywhere. To me if your trucks not marked your part of the problem.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> It's the same everywhere. To me if your trucks not marked your part of the problem.


None of our trucks are marked. Been doing this almost 9 years. Some of our clients request that we don't have markings. 

When I'm doing residential and commercial work, then my signs come out. I would rather not have my marked trucks working on these properties with the heavy traffic of other hack contractors coming by and doing sub standard work and being associated with them. 

You need to see these hacks who are doing my 2nd bids. I've had 2 young men ask me to buy supplies off of me. They can't even come up with the cash to order a basic supply of locks etc. So I sold them a few knobs and dead bolts at $15 each keyed to their code of choice. They advised me that they don't even have adequate insurance coverage. All they have is landscaping coverage on GL Sold them 10 padlocks for $20 each. $25 a lock box. They complained they won't make any money with what I'm charging. I said well....neither am I with you driving the prices down. And you cant get your work done either without these supplies They bought the supplies. I don't feel bad one bit.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> None of our trucks are marked. Been doing this almost 9 years. Some of our clients request that we don't have markings.
> 
> When I'm doing residential and commercial work, then my signs come out. I would rather not have my marked trucks working on these properties with the heavy traffic of other hack contractors coming by and doing sub standard work and being associated with them.
> 
> You need to see these hacks who are doing my 2nd bids. I've had 2 young men ask me to buy supplies off of me. They can't even come up with the cash to order a basic supply of locks etc. So I sold them a few knobs and dead bolts at $15 each keyed to their code of choice. They advised me that they don't even have adequate insurance coverage. All they have is landscaping coverage on GL Sold them 10 padlocks for $20 each. $25 a lock box. They complained they won't make any money with what I'm charging. I said well....neither am I with you driving the prices down. And you cant get your work done either without these supplies They bought the supplies. I don't feel bad one bit.


LOL NOW THATS GOOD!!!:laughing:
Heck someone might as well be turning a profit and it might as well be YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44

Check out my new work truck.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> None of our trucks are marked. Been doing this almost 9 years. Some of our clients request that we don't have markings.


Never have I had a client request unmarked vehicles. But around here how it works ,all the unmarked guys are avoiding 1. Commercial insurance 2. Being registered by US DOT. How do you get away with no markings ie. DOT #'s . Here if your driving a truck and pulling a trailer you have to have them(commercially). Must have company name and number on vehicle with dot numbers.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Never have I had a client request unmarked vehicles. But around here how it works ,all the unmarked guys are avoiding 1. Commercial insurance 2. Being registered by US DOT. How do you get away with no markings ie. DOT #'s . Here if your driving a truck and pulling a trailer you have to have them(commercially). Must have company name and number on vehicle with dot numbers.


I dont have Markings,But I do have EnO GL Workers comp among other things and a state reg.buisness so the markings means nothing


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> I dont have Markings,But I do have EnO GL Workers comp among other things and a state reg.buisness so the markings means nothing


What about dot numbers?


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> What about dot numbers?


Don't need them here unless your involved in interstate surface transportation, in other words a trucking outfit or your over 26,000 gvwr. Heck my plumber i use don't have anything on his box truck but has his business name on the vans. I too do not have any markings on my truck. Don't want em doing repo work as it's a good way for a disgruntled homeowner to show up on your doorstep and start some chit.............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Don't need them here unless your involved in interstate surface transportation, in other words a trucking outfit or your over 26,000 gvwr. Heck my plumber i use don't have anything on his box truck but has his business name on the vans. I too do not have any markings on my truck. Don't want em doing repo work as it's a good way for a disgruntled homeowner to show up on your doorstep and start some chit.............


With all the weapons you have:laughing: here if your over 10k you gotta have them.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> With all the weapons you have:laughing: here if your over 10k you gotta have them.



I'm 13,360 with an EMPTY dump trailer hooked up. We have pricks for DOT around here but all they bother is big trucks. BPWY and myself used to have regular visits with a big fat tub o chit DOT cop when we drove dump truck. This guy was 6'6" 400# and got right under those trucks. He pulled me over on the interstate one day with the semi and side dump. A utility truck came up and smacked his truck just missing him and he never pulled me over again after that!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I'm 13,360 with an EMPTY dump trailer hooked up. We have pricks for DOT around here but all they bother is big trucks. BPWY and myself used to have regular visits with a big fat tub o chit DOT cop when we drove dump truck. This guy was 6'6" 400# and got right under those trucks. He pulled me over on the interstate one day with the semi and side dump. A utility truck came up and smacked his truck just missing him and he never pulled me over again after that!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


what kind of setup you got?
Im usually right at 13,360 empty as well
I got 01 F350 dually with 7x14 dump


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> what kind of setup you got?
> Im usually right at 13,360 empty as well
> I got 01 F350 dually with 7x14 dump


95 F350 CC Diesel singel rear wheel 4x4 with Fisher plow subframe, gas air compressor in bed with all my tools and a 7x14 Parker dump trailer with 5' sides........


----------



## Guest

probog said:


> It should not be my problem, but I am not willing to assume it isn't. With the horror stories coming out of the forum members who are way beyond me in experience, I am careful...not panicky but always looking for the pitfalls.
> I am new at this and know that eventually something is going to arise that I will be helpless to defend. Its the nature of the industry. According to this client, they will back me up because they have never received a QC complaint, ever, and my pics are solid.
> I'm committed to learning this thing and are investing rude amounts of time to getting it understood. I have not worked this hard in 20 years...at least it is beginning to pay off. I dare not compare myself to MTMTMN, a1 propertyclean, PoconoP, etc but I already have my share of teeth gnashing, blood curlding experiences with these regionals/nationals. I have already confronted the CEO of a regional that he had a culture of lying in his staff, and he was the example they followed. Believe it or not they still send me bid approvals. Whatever, I just do the ones that have the best potential and eat a few along the way. Sorry if a newbie rattled off as I have.. Rick B.


Back you up, never happen. Under the rear wheels of a bus is where they will place you. Here's what happend to us a couple of years ago.
Call about a piece of jade missing from an int/secure. Nat wanted us to get our insurance to pay. "I'll meet w/them and give them a check I don't want ins in this. E mail person name, $ amount of item missing and I will take care of it"
Right to police station I went. Meet cop and homeowner at house and I asked for police report, insurance on item and a reciept for the item. Cop told her you can go to jail for false statement, All was dropped right there. 
35*** key and A3** is used all over the place around here, you can go in any house you want, go to "Harlem with trees" and you will find at least 6 house's per street, don't blame it all on the realtor


----------



## BPWY

The wife and I are bagging up around 300 lbs of elk meat.
Not gonna be around much tonight.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> What about dot numbers?


Not needed here, When I drive a tractor trailer yes but not for my truck/trailer :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> The wife and I are bagging up around 300 lbs of elk meat.
> Not gonna be around much tonight.


Can I get some ? Friends were just in lost springs only got like 8 animals out of 18 hunters !


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Back you up, never happen. Under the rear wheels of a bus is where they will place you. Here's what happend to us a couple of years ago.
> Call about a piece of jade missing from an int/secure. Nat wanted us to get our insurance to pay. "I'll meet w/them and give them a check I don't want ins in this. E mail person name, $ amount of item missing and I will take care of it"
> Right to police station I went. Meet cop and homeowner at house and I asked for police report, insurance on item and a reciept for the item. Cop told her you can go to jail for false statement, All was dropped right there.
> 35*** key and A3** is used all over the place around here, you can go in any house you want, go to "Harlem with trees" and you will find at least 6 house's per street, don't blame it all on the realtor


Whats wrong your star key was stuck ? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> The wife and I are bagging up around 300 lbs of elk meat.
> Not gonna be around much tonight.


That was a LITTLE elk! I got over 600# out of mine!! Took me and 2 friends 2 afternoons to butcher, cut roasts and steaks and grind the rest.


----------



## Guest

My truck isn't marked either. I've never had my trucks marked. Don't need Dot #'s here either.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> That was a LITTLE elk! I got over 600# out of mine!! Took me and 2 friends 2 afternoons to butcher, cut roasts and steaks and grind the rest.


Holy ****. That's awesome.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Can I get some ? Friends were just in lost springs only got like 8 animals out of 18 hunters !



Damn wolves are getting them around here. Neighbors brother was up near Canada and got a nice 5 point bull a few days ago. They tracked it till dark and never found it. Next day at daylight 10 hours later they found the carcass and it was stripped, arrow on the ground nearby. They documented the scene for fish and game and when they came back the next day, even the bones where gone. My daughter and i high tailed it out of the hills last fall when we heard the damn wolves getting way to close. I only had 20 rounds for my .45 and 5 rounds in my .270 and my daughter had 5 rounds in her 7mm08 I felt we where under ammoe'd so we left. Contemplating on carrying the AR (30 rds) and my .270 this year!!!


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> What about dot numbers?





mbobbish734 said:


> With all the weapons you have:laughing: here if your over 10k you gotta have them.





XLARGEX said:


> Not needed here, When I drive a tractor trailer yes but not for my truck/trailer :thumbup:






Mbobbish is correct. Over 10k they are required by regs.
But many states are lax about enforcing the regs under 26k.
But let them get a little more broke.
You'll begin to see all sorts of revenue enhancement tactics.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> That was a LITTLE elk! I got over 600# out of mine!! Took me and 2 friends 2 afternoons to butcher, cut roasts and steaks and grind the rest.







Two cows. 

Are you counting hanging weight? 
Hanging weight on ours was 467. Figure 30% bone loss for around 320 lbs of meat.
600 lbs of tough bull versus my 300+ of tender cow..... I'll let you guess which one I prefer for eating.



And I've got an entirely different version of that first pic you posted. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Whats wrong your star key was stuck ? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


No, I'm sure people read this form just for info, so telling them key codes i dont thing is a super idea.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Two cows.
> 
> Are you counting hanging weight?
> Hanging weight on ours was 467. Figure 30% bone loss for around 320 lbs of meat.
> 600 lbs of tough bull versus my 300+ of tender cow..... I'll let you guess which one I prefer for eating.


3 yr old bull was NOT tough eating. Could cut the steaks with a fork. He was relaxed and grazing on a hillside and never knew what hit him. Dropped where he was and never took a step. It's an old wives tale that cows are more tender than bulls. This holds true unless you shoot a 10 yr old bull or one that has been on the run. Then they can be tough but an old cow or a cow on the run can be tough too. Fish and game figured live weight on mine was near 1000# Game cart was rated for 400# and we broke it carrying the back half out. Shot at 7am and took till 4 pm to haul out. Elk pretty much stay in the timber here due to wolves and bears. Never see them in the open.................


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> No, I'm sure people read this form just for info, so telling them key codes i dont thing is a super idea.


I understand just being a typical smartass :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Mbobbish is correct. Over 10k they are required by regs.
> But many states are lax about enforcing the regs under 26k.
> But let them get a little more broke.
> You'll begin to see all sorts of revenue enhancement tactics.



Not here.

"Intrastate: Intrastate motor carriers are required to obtain and display the
motor carriers name and a USDOT number followed by MT on both sides
of all commercial motor vehicles in accordance with Part 390.21 *if the*
CMV:
• Has a GVW of 26001 or more or 
• Transports placarded haz mat shipments or 
• Is designed to transport 15 or more passengers (including the driver)
not for compensation or 
• Is designed to transport 9 or more passengers (including the driver) for
compensation "

And your state. "Intrastate: All CMVs over 26,000 pounds must display the motor carriers
name and Intrastate Operating Authority Certificate or Permit number on
both sides of each power unit. If operating authority certificate or permit is
not required, the name of the motor carrier must be displayed by itself. All
lettering is to be visible from 50 feet away, in a contracting color to the
background on which its placed."


----------



## Guest

*Michigan – DOT # required for CMV 10,001 GVW or more 
Illinois – No Requirement 
Montana – No Requirement 
Michigan – DOT # required for CMV 10,001 GVW or more 

Just a few I found
*


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Not here.
> 
> "Intrastate: Intrastate motor carriers are required to obtain and display the
> motor carriers name and a USDOT number followed by MT on both sides
> of all commercial motor vehicles in accordance with Part 390.21 *if the*
> CMV:
> • Has a GVW of 26001 or more or
> • Transports placarded haz mat shipments or
> • Is designed to transport 15 or more passengers (including the driver)
> not for compensation or
> • Is designed to transport 9 or more passengers (including the driver) for
> compensation "
> 
> And your state. "Intrastate: All CMV’s over 26,000 pounds must display the motor carriers
> name and Intrastate Operating Authority Certificate or Permit number on
> both sides of each power unit. If operating authority certificate or permit is
> not required, the name of the motor carrier must be displayed by itself. All
> lettering is to be visible from 50’ feet away, in a contracting color to the
> background on which it’s placed."


You not a CMV IMO


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> 3 yr old bull was NOT tough eating. Could cut the steaks with a fork. He was relaxed and grazing on a hillside and never knew what hit him. Dropped where he was and never took a step. It's an old wives tale that cows are more tender than bulls. This holds true unless you shhot a 10 yr old bull or one that has been on the run. Then they can be tough but an old cow or a cow on the run can be tough too. Fish and game figured live weight on mine was near 1000# Game cart was rated for 400# and we broke it carrying the back half out. Shot at 7am and took till 4 pm to haul out. Elk pretty much stay in the timber here due to wolves and bears. Never see them in the open.................


All this talk of food, I'm getting hungry. Never had elk before why don't do send me some of dat. Back to dot. If you get popped here its a fine of $700 and up. We use to have weigh masters patrolling these things, now due to cuts its the troopers. So your good as long as your not on a freeway.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> You not a CMV IMO


ok I gonna go drive around in my smart car and cut lawns now


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> *Michigan – DOT # required for CMV 10,001 GVW or more
> Illinois – No Requirement
> Montana – No Requirement
> Michigan – DOT # required for CMV 10,001 GVW or more
> 
> Just a few I found
> *


Illinois is VERY vague but then again that's normal for that state.

"Intrastate: Intrastate carriers must display on both sides of the power unit
the name of the motor carrier and intrastate (ICC #) license number. Both
the motor carrier’s name and license number must be in letters at least 2”
high."

Michigan looks to be a Serious PITA!! 
"Intrastate: MI has adopted the federal regulations part 390.21, therefore 
all vehicles defined as a commercial motor vehicle under federal
regulations 390.5 must display the name of motor carrier and USDOT #
followed by MI.
All commercial vehicles with a single or combination gross weight rating 
of 5,000 pounds to 10,000 pounds and all towing or platform bed wrecker
road service vehicles operating on Michigan roads must have the
company name, city and state permanently displayed on each side of
the vehicle in letters at least 3” tall and located not lower than the bottom
edge of door. Vehicles in this weight group displaying a valid USDOT 
number and legal company name according to Federal Regulation 
390.21 would be considered in compliance with this requirement. 
MI PUC regulated carriers: In addition to the above noted requirements,
carriers operating under authority from the Michigan Public Service
Commission must also display the MPSC decal and the authority numbers
on both doors in letters at least 3” tall."


5,000# would qualify virtually EVERY pickup used commercially in the state! Better drive a Ranger or s-10!!


----------



## mtmtnman

For those who's state is not listed go here: https://www.permitsplus.com/downloads/fedReg390.pdf


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Illinois is VERY vague but then again that's normal for that state.
> 
> "Intrastate: Intrastate carriers must display on both sides of the power unit
> the name of the motor carrier and intrastate (ICC #) license number. Both
> the motor carrier’s name and license number must be in letters at least 2”
> high."
> 
> Michigan looks to be a Serious PITA!!
> "Intrastate: MI has adopted the federal regulations part 390.21, therefore
> all vehicles defined as a commercial motor vehicle under federal
> regulations 390.5 must display the name of motor carrier and USDOT #
> followed by MI.
> All commercial vehicles with a single or combination gross weight rating
> of 5,000 pounds to 10,000 pounds and all towing or platform bed wrecker
> road service vehicles operating on Michigan roads must have the
> company name, city and state permanently displayed on each side of
> the vehicle in letters at least 3” tall and located not lower than the bottom
> edge of door. Vehicles in this weight group displaying a valid USDOT
> number and legal company name according to Federal Regulation
> 390.21 would be considered in compliance with this requirement.
> MI PUC regulated carriers: In addition to the above noted requirements,
> carriers operating under authority from the Michigan Public Service
> Commission must also display the MPSC decal and the authority numbers
> on both doors in letters at least 3” tall."


Hence my view of ,if your unmarked your a hack company. But after learning what I gotta do and you don't, I'm sorry if I offended anyone. It just goes to show you how different it is for all of us,though we do the same work. Were my elk, did I win.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> Hence my view of ,if your unmarked your a hack company. But after learning what I gotta do and you don't, I'm sorry if I offended anyone. It just goes to show you how different it is for all of us,though we do the same work. Were my elk, did I win.




Funny how the over-regulated states have such a poor economy. One of the worst economies in the country is California and they by far have the most regulations for business? Coincidence????:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Funny how the over-regulated states have such a poor economy. One of the worst economies in the country is California and they by far have the most regulations for business? Coincidence????:no::no::no::no:


Mi is right there too.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Hence my view of ,if your unmarked your a hack company. But after learning what I gotta do and you don't, I'm sorry if I offended anyone. It just goes to show you how different it is for all of us,though we do the same work. Were my elk, did I win.


Michigan like the Tigers are a joke :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> Mi is right there too.


Much of your problems fall on the backs of the greedy Unions............


----------



## mtmtnman

Here is a work order from the supposed largest National in the country:

_*"Please Kilz the mold on the walls on this one, Complete for $200. We do not need perfection, we just need a quick fix. "*_


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Here is a work order from the supposed largest National in the country:
> 
> _*"Please Kilz the mold on the walls on this one, Complete for $200. We do not need perfection, we just need a quick fix. "*_


Quick fix to bad if doesnt work


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Here is a work order from the supposed largest National in the country:
> 
> "Please Kilz the mold on the walls on this one, Complete for $200. We do not need perfection, we just need a quick fix. "


I've heard that one before. Just say no.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Here is a work order from the supposed largest National in the country:
> 
> "Please Kilz the mold on the walls on this one, Complete for $200. We do not need perfection, we just need a quick fix. "


You work for safeguard too? You better save your email!! That's just fantastic. Send that to their client and see what they say about that.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Someone mention Elks? 

Here are a few pics of the ones we saw in the Hualapai Mountains here in Arizona weekend before last. The first 3 are of the 6x6, the last 2 are of the 7x7.

View attachment 56877


View attachment 56878


View attachment 56879




Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Someone mention Elks?
> 
> Here are a few pics of the ones we saw in the Hualapai Mountains here in Arizona weekend before last. The first 3 are of the 6x6, the last 2 are of the 7x7.
> 
> View attachment 56877
> 
> 
> View attachment 56878
> 
> 
> View attachment 56879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda



I hope at least one is in your freezer!!!!!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> I hope at least one is in your freezer!!!!!!!


lol. Nope. This is how I "bag" my critters anymore. I used to hunt a lot when I was younger. I love Elk meat but I just don't have it in me anymore to shoot one.

Linda


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> That was a LITTLE elk! I got over 600# out of mine!! Took me and 2 friends 2 afternoons to butcher, cut roasts and steaks and grind the rest.


Schweeet!!!!!

The Elk, not you....lol


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. Nope. This is how I "bag" my critters anymore. I used to hunt a lot when I was younger. I love Elk meat but I just don't have it in me anymore to shoot one.
> 
> Linda


I bag my critters in a Vacuseal bag....lol


----------



## BPWY

I know...... I suck. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'll soon be eatin.


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> I bag my critters in a Vacuseal bag....lol





From last night.


----------



## BPWY

4 tubs of ground, 1 with steaks, roasts, tenderloin etc.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> 4 tubs of ground, 1 with steaks, roasts, tenderloin etc.


Nice


----------



## brm1109

*Need help*

Hello all,
I think, no I know I am having a senior moment (week). I have the HUD fee allowables but can't find anything for FHLM. Where can I find these please.
Thanks


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Hello all,
> I think, no I know I am having a senior moment (week). I have the HUD fee allowables but can't find anything for FHLM. Where can I find these please.
> Thanks


See if this is what you need. 

http://www.mmmortgage.com/Download/FHLMC Guidelines.pdf


----------



## brm1109

*Thank you*

Thank you


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Thank you


No problem'o.....


----------



## Cooper2001

What are other contractors doing with paint found at properties. The dumps where I live will not take it so we end up paying a recycling center. Sometimes I get paid from screwguard and sometimes...well....enough said.


----------



## Guest

I heard of some that pour out the paint on plywood they get during trashouts and then trash once dried


----------



## mtmtnman

IdahoProperty said:


> I heard of some that pour out the paint on plywood they get during trashouts and then trash once dried



I do that or dump it on black plastic. When i road trip over 2 counties the landfill takes in for $50 a pickup load and sells it to a paint re-purposer...............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I do that or dump it on black plastic. When i road trip over 2 counties the landfill takes in for $50 a pickup load and sells it to a paint re-purposer...............


I take them to the little Mexican towns and give it to them for free. Nothing ever matches in those areas anyways.


----------



## thanohano44

thanohano44 said:


> I take them to the little Mexican towns and give it to them for free. Nothing ever matches in those areas anyways.


Just joking. We have several business in my area that collect used and bad paint.


----------



## Guest

Cooper2001 said:


> What are other contractors doing with paint found at properties. The dumps where I live will not take it so we end up paying a recycling center. Sometimes I get paid from screwguard and sometimes...well....enough said.


For us the easy way is to burn it.


----------



## Guest

Anyone hear of ZVN Properties out of Ohio?
Thanx


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> Anyone hear of ZVN Properties out of Ohio?
> Thanx




I think there was some mention of them in the locked thread......


----------



## Guest

*Genesis Preservation*

Hello all --

Matt has forced me out of lurking by not posting this question! 

Does anyone have any experience with Genesis Preservation out of Colorado? 


-Chris


----------



## mtmtnman

mt4closure said:


> Hello all --
> 
> Matt has forced me out of lurking by not posting this question!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Genesis Preservation out of Colorado?
> 
> 
> -Chris


Oooops!!!!! Sorry bro! I have this problem with C R A F T!!!!


----------



## Guest

Cooper2001 said:


> What are other contractors doing with paint found at properties. The dumps where I live will not take it so we end up paying a recycling center. Sometimes I get paid from screwguard and sometimes...well....enough said.


I live in Chicago so you can throw anything in the trash tires,paint,Ect
Not saying it's legal but no one cares :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I live in Chicago ..............



I traded your back yard for this..............:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## thanohano44

danny1217 said:


> Anyone hear of ZVN Properties out of Ohio?
> Thanx


Stay away from them. They pay slow and skim a few more bucks off of your already approved pricing.


----------



## Guest

Paints in our area: need DOT Hazmat sign if MORE THAN 9 ga on trailer (they do periodic inspections at the landfill gate) and landfills will only take if dried otherwise they have to go to paint recycling center at $3.50/ga plus tax. 

I guess you can dispose like other contractors are doing...save them up and dump in the next HUD home and let them deal with the "debris". The last garage we found had 500+ cans paints (couldn't count all of them), tires, propane tanks, oils and chemicals. We bid 5 cans at 1 gallon and stick to it and of course the service companies fight it. This last one that they fought and denied the bid 10X is going to cost them big since someone called the Dept of Natural Resources who then called the EPA who has now condemned the home as a hazardous illegal dumping site. 

No we did not place the call. Figure the 2/3/4th bidder got tired of denied bids and called it in.


----------



## REO2Rentals

FremontREO said:


> Paints in our area: need DOT Hazmat sign if MORE THAN 9 ga on trailer (they do periodic inspections at the landfill gate) and landfills will only take if dried otherwise they have to go to paint recycling center at $3.50/ga plus tax.
> 
> I guess you can dispose like other contractors are doing...save them up and dump in the next HUD home and let them deal with the "debris". The last garage we found had 500+ cans paints (couldn't count all of them), tires, propane tanks, oils and chemicals. We bid 5 cans at 1 gallon and stick to it and of course the service companies fight it. This last one that they fought and denied the bid 10X is going to cost them big since someone called the Dept of Natural Resources who then called the EPA who has now condemned the home as a hazardous illegal dumping site.
> 
> No we did not place the call. Figure the 2/3/4th bidder got tired of denied bids and called it in.


Penny Wise and Pound Foolish:no:


----------



## mtmtnman

Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids and virtually no approvals. Only about 15% of my work is P&P anymore but it seems like these service companies are throwing anything and everything up against the wall to see what will stick! They will try and bid most anything these days and have 2 or 3 other contractors bid it as well and NO ONE gets the approvals as i get many of these on the REO side and virtually everything i had bid on the P&P side was never done. Anyone else seeing this as well??? The lousy trip charges don't even pay for fuel!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids and virtually no approvals. Only about 15% of my work is P&P anymore but it seems like these service companies are throwing anything and everything up against the wall to see what will stick! They will try and bid most anything these days and have 2 or 3 other contractors bid it as well and NO ONE gets the approvals as i get many of these on the REO side and virtually everything i had bid on the P&P side was never done. Anyone else seeing this as well??? The lousy trip charges don't even pay for fuel!






its been like that for a long time. 
In 09 when I very briefly worked for homeland they had a sheet that they wanted bid every time. No exceptions. Things like earth quake strapping the water heater. We aren't in CA but that made no never mind to them. Throw it on the wall and see what stuck.


----------



## BPWY

MichiganREO said:


> Penny Wise and Pound Foolish:no:







Thats our idiot gooberment at play.


With them its more like penny wise, 1 million pounds foolish.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids and virtually no approvals. Only about 15% of my work is P&P anymore but it seems like these service companies are throwing anything and everything up against the wall to see what will stick! They will try and bid most anything these days and have 2 or 3 other contractors bid it as well and NO ONE gets the approvals as i get many of these on the REO side and virtually everything i had bid on the P&P side was never done. Anyone else seeing this as well??? The lousy trip charges don't even pay for fuel!


Sounds exactly like my story.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids,Bids, Bids, Bids and virtually no approvals. Only about 15% of my work is P&P anymore but it seems like these service companies are throwing anything and everything up against the wall to see what will stick! They will try and bid most anything these days and have 2 or 3 other contractors bid it as well and NO ONE gets the approvals as i get many of these on the REO side and virtually everything i had bid on the P&P side was never done. Anyone else seeing this as well??? The lousy trip charges don't even pay for fuel!


That's the way of the preservation world is now. They want to pay NOTHING or nearly nothing, both regionals and nationals, to the contractor for going out to a property wanting them to bid everything under the sun and then if you're lucky, they'll approve a $150 repair out of the $5,000 bid you wasted your valuable time AND MONEY preparing for them. 

What's worse is they think you should be standing in line to receive this work. 

Let's see, I just did about 3.5 hours of work, traveled less than a 10th of a mile, spent only about $25 in supplies, billed for over $700 and was paid immediately. That's the private sector.

Now the preservation job would have been work 8-10 hours, travel 100 miles, spend a small wad, hope to actually get something that pays and covers the current losses on the job(s) and hey you should be thankful that you got to work at a loss, because there are other people waiting in line to do so. (Sad part is that there truely is.)

Ain't hard to figure out where I spend most of my time trying to get work. I actually do very little pres work anymore.

There biz plans and mine are polar opposites.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> That's the way of the preservation world is now. They want to pay NOTHING or nearly nothing, both regionals and nationals, to the contractor for going out to a property wanting them to bid everything under the sun and then if you're lucky, they'll approve a $150 repair out of the $5,000 bid you wasted your valuable time AND MONEY preparing for them.
> 
> What's worse is they think you should be standing in line to receive this work.
> 
> Let's see, I just did about 3.5 hours of work, traveled less than a 10th of a mile, spent only about $25 in supplies, billed for over $700 and was paid immediately. That's the private sector.
> 
> Now the preservation job would have been work 8-10 hours, travel 100 miles, spend a small wad, hope to actually get something that pays and covers the current losses on the job(s) and hey you should be thankful that you got to work at a loss, because there are other people waiting in line to do so. (Sad part is that there truely is.)
> 
> Ain't hard to figure out where I spend most of my time trying to get work. I actually do very little pres work anymore.
> 
> There biz plans and mine are polar opposites.


Frist you can't compare preservation to a homeowner. pp bid is never getting appv. The bank is not the owner and is not going to put a dime into it. They just want to know what they got. DONT WASTE YOUR TIME BIDDING. Reo bids do get appv, we get them every week big and small, you have to bid a little less but you do get volume.


----------



## Guest

Nasty story of the week : B*** changed the locks on an reo Tuesday, Friday we went to do rest of reo services. Nats grass cutter went into house between time, dropped his shorts backed in and threw one down in a winterized toilet, he didn't do any paperwork (I'll bet he got a grade 5 monkey butt by midday.) He/she put the shrink wrap back on though, but left the grass clippings all over the toilet


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Frist you can't compare preservation to a homeowner. pp bid is never getting appv. The bank is not the owner and is not going to put a dime into it. They just want to know what they got. DONT WASTE YOUR TIME BIDDING. Reo bids do get appv, we get them every week big and small, you have to bid a little less but you do get volume.


I can and did compare.....:laughing:

I should have stated Pres and REO work I do very little of anymore.

I'll take HO work any day over pres and reo.
Better, Faster pay and less B.S.:clap:

No having to provide bids on everything, photos documenting everything, providning a bisd to somebody, that has to provide my bid to somebody, that has to provide my bid to somebody, that has to have it reviewed by a bean counter, that thinks it isn't needed or should be for much less....etc.etc.etc.... 

That was the point I was making.

I've done plenty of REO work and still do some.

But I'll take a HO over pres and reo any day of the week.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Nasty story of the week : B*** changed the locks on an reo Tuesday, Friday we went to do rest of reo services. Nats grass cutter went into house between time, dropped his shorts backed in and threw one down in a winterized toilet, he didn't do any paperwork (I'll bet he got a grade 5 monkey butt by midday.) He/she put the shrink wrap back on though, but left the grass clippings all over the toilet


That's the norm around here.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Cooper2001 said:


> What are other contractors doing with paint found at properties. The dumps where I live will not take it so we end up paying a recycling center. Sometimes I get paid from screwguard and sometimes...well....enough said.


I put a couple scoops of clumping cat litter in the pail and let it dry out overnight. It's solid enough to take it to the dump at that point.


----------



## Guest

See reo bids do get appv. Clean nasty toilet $75. (see photos) 10/14/11
Bid appv. 10/15/11

That is so nasty in the bowl you could put a pair of gloves on it and a set of teeth and set it out as a halloween dec, scare the paints off the folks.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> See reo bids do get appv. Clean nasty toilet $75. (see photos) 10/14/11
> Bid appv. 10/15/11
> 
> That is so nasty in the bowl you could put a pair of gloves on it and a set of teeth and set it out as a halloween dec, scare the paints off the folks.


No pix are up. Is that a froze. Hobo stew you're telling us about?


----------



## Guest

I dont post pictures that are taken from the nat we do work for, in my eyes it's there property and we dont have permission to post them.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> I dont post pictures that are taken from the nat we do work for, in my eyes it's there property and we dont have permission to post them.


I have been told by more than 1 National that photos are ours the few times i had a request from Realtors for old photos of properties i had on my hard drive......


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> I dont post pictures that are taken from the nat we do work for, in my eyes it's there property and we dont have permission to post them.


I've heard that too. However, if it's on my storage, it's mine. I don't post house #'s and address. The national doesn't own the property any more than you and I do. The photos you sent them are their property. The photos you still have is yours. I have every photo we ever took still stores along with it's work order.


----------



## Guest

All right I'll post a picture of something i took from an int/secure about two weeks ago, shortly I'm watching Christine.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> All right I'll post a picture of something i took from an int/secure about two weeks ago, shortly I'm watching Christine.


You dont have to.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

View attachment 57159
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> :thumbsup:


I would drain the tank and stick about 20 HUGE multi ply bags over that puppy, pop the bottom nuts and flip it over, tie it TIGHT and find a nice location far from the work area to store it


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> :thumbsup:





XLARGEX said:


> View attachment 57159
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That is ****ing foul. Not cool. What'd you use a shovel?


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=57159"/> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Bring 15 gallons of water per toilet. Bring some bleach and CLR. 

Shrink wrap the toilet so nothing splatters. Leave a little opening to pour bleach. Let sit for 30 minutes. In the same opening pour 5 gallons of water. It will flush most it out. Use your toilet bowl cleaner and let it sit in the basin. Spray every sq inch of that toilet with CLR including the floor space around the toilet. Clean it all up and run 5 more gallons through that toilet. coat it with Ajax and scrub one last time. Flush another 5 gallons down. 

You should have no more problems. It should dry out clean as well.


----------



## JenkinsHB

those are nice. I just bid to replace the toilet at that point.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> those are nice. *I just bid to replace the toilet at that point.*


x2.


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> That is ****ing foul. Not cool. What'd you use a shovel?


30 gal of water and 1 gallon of clorox :laughing:


----------



## Guest

Lawn Mower Man said:


> I would drain the tank and stick about 20 HUGE multi ply bags over that puppy, pop the bottom nuts and flip it over, tie it TIGHT and find a nice location far from the work area to store it


Im with you on the that one!! When i first started in the industry and working for Safeguard, you wouldn't believe how many houses were somehow "missing" toilets when we got there:whistling


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> 30 gal of water and 1 gallon of clorox :laughing:


3rd time cleaning in 2 months :thumbsup: Whole house boarded but deboarded by locals everday


----------



## Guest

Hope this photo that I am uploading will come out.


----------



## Guest

Screw that. Sledgehammer it to pieces then take a pic. Easier to shovel than to clean and I'd never clean THAT.


----------



## Guest

Was that tiger found in the toilet too!


----------



## Guest

Found him laying with four dead syblings really bad shape covered with maggots and crap, the sound coming out of him was about as loud a a dead 9v battery in a smoke dector. put him in my glove wrapped him in a towel and he rode in the truck with me for about ten hours slept the whole time. my wife and kids cleaned him and bottle feed back, 4 days and he was going good. He went to jersey shore for Col/day weekend with us and Sun afternoon he's got a new home. One of my wifes friends is coming for him.


----------



## Guest

You will be rewarded for the act of kindness. Good man.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Found him laying with four dead syblings really bad shape covered with maggots and crap, the sound coming out of him was about as loud a a dead 9v battery in a smoke dector. put him in my glove wrapped him in a towel and he rode in the truck with me for about ten hours slept the whole time. my wife and kids cleaned him and bottle feed back, 4 days and he was going good. He went to jersey shore for Col/day weekend with us and Sun afternoon he's got a new home. One of my wifes friends is coming for him.


Good story brother. My wife and kids woulda never let me get rid of that cat. Glad it was you and not me. LOL.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Screw that. Sledgehammer it to pieces then take a pic. Easier to shovel than to clean and I'd never clean THAT.


Last winter I was cleaning a toilet hung over and got splashed in the face and I think you know what happened :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Last winter I was cleaning a toilet hung over and got splashed in the face and I think you know what happened :laughing::laughing:


I work hung over just about everyday, you get used to--sometimes.


----------



## BPWY

BigDaddyPin said:


> Im with you on the that one!! When i first started in the industry and working for Safeguard, you wouldn't believe how many houses were somehow "missing" toilets when we got there:whistling







I hate when that happens. :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Hope this photo that I am uploading will come out.





PoconoP said:


> Found him laying with four dead syblings really bad shape covered with maggots and crap, the sound coming out of him was about as loud a a dead 9v battery in a smoke dector. put him in my glove wrapped him in a towel and he rode in the truck with me for about ten hours slept the whole time. my wife and kids cleaned him and bottle feed back, 4 days and he was going good. He went to jersey shore for Col/day weekend with us and Sun afternoon he's got a new home. One of my wifes friends is coming for him.





ColbyEnterprise said:


> Good story brother. My wife and kids woulda never let me get rid of that cat. Glad it was you and not me. LOL.








That kitty looks really similar to one my wife found at a rest area back in 08.
When it came time to send him to a new home with my aunt and uncle.................. she wouldn't let him any where near my pickup.
Still have him. I didn't find any kitten pics of him on this computer.
The other cat is our oldest one. His name is "big spoiled baby". 



The third pic is big spoiled baby trying to help with work order uploads. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> That kitty looks really similar to one my wife found at a rest area back in 08.
> When it came time to send him to a new home with my aunt and uncle.................. she wouldn't let him any where near my pickup.
> Still have him. I didn't find any kitten pics of him on this computer.
> The other cat is our oldest one. His name is "big spoiled baby".
> 
> 
> 
> The third pic is big spoiled baby trying to help with work order uploads. :thumbup:


Very cool.


----------



## Guest

Here's my spoiled baby guarding the homestead at 2 yrs old........named Semper Fi. he just turned 4. Take him with me quite often as he is quite a deterent to unwanted visitors at the job site.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> See reo bids do get appv. Clean nasty toilet $75. (see photos) 10/14/11
> Bid appv. 10/15/11
> 
> That is so nasty in the bowl you could put a pair of gloves on it and a set of teeth and set it out as a halloween dec, scare the paints off the folks.


I would of bid that and if they didn't want to approve what I bid it for they could get someone else to do it.

I've told reps this before when they start squabbling about me biding a toilet like that. " You want me to put my face where everybody else has been putting their ARSES at, and you think I'm being unreasonable.":laughing:

Seriously, there's no telling what type disease could be lingering in or on that bowl. 

Talk about taking SHHHIATT off you clients.....

Definately a special handling situation.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Found him laying with four dead syblings really bad shape covered with maggots and crap, the sound coming out of him was about as loud a a dead 9v battery in a smoke dector. put him in my glove wrapped him in a towel and he rode in the truck with me for about ten hours slept the whole time. my wife and kids cleaned him and bottle feed back, 4 days and he was going good. He went to jersey shore for Col/day weekend with us and Sun afternoon he's got a new home. One of my wifes friends is coming for him.


Me and my father had a similar situation happen about 2 years ago at our hunting property. 

We got there late in the evening and after getting unpacked and settled in I went to my camper to hit the sack because getting up early in the morning. While lying there I could hear an ever so faint meowing. It went on long enough that I went outside and me and my father started trying to locate where the noise was coming from. I thought that somehow a cat had gotten into one of the other guys campers. Finally, after about an hour of intense searching we found a kitten, balled up next to his dead sibling, in terrible condition. The only thing he could do was meow ever so slightly. We took him the the lady the owns the property because she had other cats. She began trying to nurse him back to health but nothing seemed to be working. Sadly he didn't make it.:sad: I'll never forget that little kitten.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> Me and my father had a similar situation happen about 2 years ago at our hunting property.
> 
> We got there late in the evening and after getting unpacked and settled in I went to my camper to hit the sack because getting up early in the morning. While lying there I could hear an ever so faint meowing. It went on long enough that I went outside and me and my father started trying to locate where the noise was coming from. I thought that somehow a cat had gotten into one of the other guys campers. Finally, after about an hour of intense searching we found a kitten, balled up next to his dead sibling, in terrible condition. The only thing he could do was meow ever so slightly. We took him the the lady the owns the property because she had other cats. She began trying to nurse him back to health but nothing seemed to be working. Sadly he didn't make it.:sad: I'll never forget that little kitten.


That is sad. :sad: At least she tried to help the little guy.


----------



## BPWY

Lets hear your best story of completing a bid approval on the cheap.



Mine is last winter I had bid to replace a freeze damaged toilet.
I got bid approval the same day I had gone by the local consignment auction and saw a toilet among the sale items.
I went back that night and got a nearly new toilet for $5. Bought the $1 wax ring and installed it all the next day. 
The photos were approved and payment sent out. 


lol


----------



## JenkinsHB

BPWY said:


> Lets hear your best story of completing a bid approval on the cheap.


I did a bid approval for debris removal earlier this year. It was nearly all metal and cars. I called the local metal recycler and they came a picked up the cars and dropped off two 20 CY dumpsters for all the metal. All in all I got paid for the debris removal and the metal recycler cut me a check for $850. Double dippin.


----------



## BPWY

Nice one.


I had a trash out similar. 
Between the items we "recycled" we got an additional $600.
That was my best one. I've recycled $50 to $200 off of some of my other ones.
Under $50 it usually isn't worth the extra time it takes to "recycle" the item(s).


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Nice one.
> 
> 
> I had a trash out similar.
> Between the items we "recycled" we got an additional $600.
> That was my best one. I've recycled $50 to $200 off of some of my other ones.
> Under $50 it usually isn't worth the extra time it takes to "recycle" the item(s).


If you really lean how to "recycle" you will find it's always worth the effort. I think i may have had 2 or 3 jobs in 4 years that cost me more at the dump then what i got for metal and paper. I pay $80/ton for trash, light iron is usually around $11/100 lately, and paper/cardboard is $125/ton. On most 30-40 yard jobs i make $200-$300 over what it cost to dump and that's on top of getting paid for the job.
My guys are trained to separate everything. Usually we start in one room and throw all metal in 1 corner, paper in another, and clothes in another (there are donation boxes everywhere), all the rest is trash and goes into the dump trailer. One of the biggest things that people don't realize is power cords. Every lamp, toy, toaster, radio, etc... even if you do throw it away clip off the cord first. Fill up a trash can full and its around $100, doesn't take much either. Brass is another big item that is all over trashouts and brass is $2.50/lb


----------



## JenkinsHB

The electrical cord thing is interesting. What am I looking up on Google to find a place I can sell paper/cardboard to? Do you bail it first?

I use a local auction house that starts everything at $2 to get rid of anything that has any value left in it. Otherwise I've got a dumpster sitting at my shop that takes all the appliances that we take ... raw food and all. I get about $80 for a dumpster load of nasty refrigerators, but that's a lot better than paying to get rid of them.


----------



## BPWY

Big Daddy some of what can be recycled depends on your market.
Obviously in a big market like Philly you've got A LOT more outlets than I do.
Example..... I still have to pay to get rid of clean cardboard, etc.
I don't waste my time with metal unless I've got enough to be worth a trip to the salvage yard.
Keep in mind I do the amount of trash outs in a year that you probably do in a month, maybe less. I don't collect any thing other than aluminum at the shop until I get enough to go to the salvage yard. It trashes my places up worse than it already is.
The reason I collect alum is that with the handicap ramps I install once in a while I get the privileged of taking out a competitor's system and "disposing" of it..... at the salvage yard. $700 a ton.
The guy I've had working for me since June has only helped with 3 trash outs now. My primary focus over the summer has been the lawn care biz and after April next year I don't plan on doing any bank work. 
I'm pretty much schedule full for lawn care next season. And this year's season is just coming to a close. I know I'll get more calls in the spring.


----------



## BPWY

JenkinsHB said:


> The electrical cord thing is interesting. What am I looking up on Google to find a place I can sell paper/cardboard to? Do you bail it first?
> 
> I use a local auction house that starts everything at $2 to get rid of anything that has any value left in it. Otherwise I've got a dumpster sitting at my shop that takes all the appliances that we take ... raw food and all. I get about $80 for a dumpster load of nasty refrigerators, but that's a lot better than paying to get rid of them.







My local place wont take the fridges with crap in them. 
I don't have to clean them, but the loose boxes/bags have to be out of it.
$10 for freon capture at the salvage yard versus $35 at the dump.
If I take in 2 washers/dryers along with the fridge I can usually talk them into taking the fridge for free.


----------



## BPWY

And the cord thing..... I'm going to be checking on that.


----------



## Guest

There is a huge paper factory in Philly that I take paper and cardboard to, no need to bail it, they call it "mix paper" I keep it at my shop till i get enough to fill my 14' box truck and then take it all at once, usually twice a month and its around 5-6K lbs or $300-$375.

If you dont have a paper factory you might want to check out local schools, they usually have paper dumpsters there and you can just dump there, you wont make any money but save on dump fees. Paper is heavy!!

The power cords are considered insulated copper, the scrap yard buys them for usually $1.25 to $1.75/LB. This does add up fast and easy to store in trash cans and wont take up space or make your place look trashy. You will be surprised if you take the time to look on your next trashout. Power cords, extension cords, power strips, phone wire, computers, monitors, tvs, fans... Of course that's only if you are trashing the item its connected to, but no need to trash the cords.

I look at everything as how much it would cost to dump ($0.04/lb) compared to how much i can make. Paper pays me $0.065/lb + the $0.04 i saved by not dumping = $0.105 per lb! Metal is around $0.15/lb

My rule#1 for refrigerators is if the electric is off bust out the duct tape and tape that baby shut!! I don't need or want to know whats inside because I know its gonna smell nasty! 

Around here the scrap yards don't really care what you dump, fridges loaded with crap, condensers still on them and all. If its got metal I don't care what else is attached, it goes in the pile. Shovels with the wooden handle still attached, dishwashers which are more plastic then metal, chairs that have metal legs but wood/plastic seats, water heaters with water in them, I even throw in the plastic weights that are concrete! HAHAHA. The things we get away with around here:thumbup:


----------



## JenkinsHB

I've thought about putting the plastic weights in the metal dumpster. There are so many of them. Maybe next time just fill a frig up with bricks. I'm kidding of course.


----------



## Guest

The thing is I go in with my dump trailer which holds about 18cy. and usually around 7-8K lbs so everything just kind of blends in, bricks wont work because they would stick out like a sore thumb! The weights are black and just blend in with the other metal. Besides, im only talking about 50-60 lbs per load.


----------



## Guest

The funny part is that when the crackheads come in with a shopping cart full of metal, they make them strip EVERYTHING that's not metal:laughing:

I swear, this one crackhead pulls a "Shawshank Redemption" loads his pockets with dirt, then shakes his pant legs around near the pile:whistling


----------



## Guest

Yeah, electrical wiring is the way to go. I have trash cans I fill up and like previously mentioned, they are about $100 ea. Brass, most of your keys are brass, a lot of the knobs are brass which can be parted between dirty and clean and that adds up quick. Any copper that is clean is $$$. I took just a small roll of copper pipe in and it was like $80. Scrap metal is definitely worth your time. The bad thing about iron is that a lot of it is so big and takes up so much room to store, @ .09 a lb, takes a bit to add up. The bigger items crappy W/D sets, big metal desks, car parts, etc. that are left behind do add up quick though.


----------



## thanohano44

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Yeah, electrical wiring is the way to go. I have trash cans I fill up and like previously mentioned, they are about $100 ea. Brass, most of your keys are brass, a lot of the knobs are brass which can be parted between dirty and clean and that adds up quick. Any copper that is clean is $$$. I took just a small roll of copper pipe in and it was like $80. Scrap metal is definitely worth your time. The bad thing about iron is that a lot of it is so big and takes up so much room to store, @ .09 a lb, takes a bit to add up. The bigger items crappy W/D sets, big metal desks, car parts, etc. that are left behind do add up quick though.


I have a few guys that all they do for us is haul off the metal to be recycled and clothes other goods to be donated.


----------



## Guest

I love getting calls requesting us to work. The calls from the companies in desperate need of contractors and giving them a big fat NO! 

$25 cy. NO
$40 initial cut. NO
$50 winterization. NO
$15 trip charge. NO


----------



## HollandPPC

SWOH REO said:


> I love getting calls requesting us to work. The calls from the companies in desperate need of contractors and giving them a big fat NO!
> 
> $25 cy. NO
> $40 initial cut. NO
> $50 winterization. NO
> $15 trip charge. NO


LOL. Got a hack always trying to call us to do conveyance checks for $10.00


----------



## mtmtnman

OK, Tell me what i am missing........

"THERE IS MISSING FASCIA THAT HAS NOT BEEN REPORTED. ADVISE IF THIS
MISSING FASCIA IS CAUSING DAMAGE/ENTRY AND SUBMIT A BID TO REPAIR IF SO. YOU MAY BE HELD LIABLE FOR REJECTED
BIDS DUE TO YOUR FAILURE TO ADDRESS PREVIOUSLY. THANKS."


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> OK, Tell me what i am missing........
> 
> "THERE IS MISSING FASCIA THAT HAS NOT BEEN REPORTED. ADVISE IF THIS
> MISSING FASCIA IS CAUSING DAMAGE/ENTRY AND SUBMIT A BID TO REPAIR IF SO. YOU MAY BE HELD LIABLE FOR REJECTED
> BIDS DUE TO YOUR FAILURE TO ADDRESS PREVIOUSLY. THANKS."


Dang, the brothers sure are trippin'.....


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Dang, the brothers sure are trippin'.....



Boy you guess that one good!!!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Boy you guess that one good!!!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I know their verbiage too well.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I know their verbiage too well.



Yeah it is pretty obvious. They USED to be one of my favorites. Now I could care less if they go away tomorrow.............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah it is pretty obvious. They USED to be one of my favorites. Now I could care less if they go away tomorrow.............


I sadly agree. For a year they took over FAS for me as far as being my favorite client.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I sadly agree. For a year they took over FAS for me as far as being my favorite client.



I really don't know what happened to them. They where always very nice, helpful and courteous, Paid well and didn't give me any grief. Now they are just bitchy and mean!


----------



## GTX63

We still deal with very nice and courteous folks there but they do tend to think they will just send over NO CHARGE orders if even the slightest item is missed during previous orders.


----------



## BPWY

They got angry when I didn't take to them asking me to work for free.
One non brain surgeon over there said that her boss did not pay her for travel time to work and there was no reason under the sun that contractors needed to be paid for extensive travel.

They were my best at one point giving me over $20k of work in one year. Thats pretty substantial for this area from one client.

Ask em why they want all these bids when they approve 0.0.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> OK, Tell me what i am missing........
> 
> "THERE IS MISSING FASCIA THAT HAS NOT BEEN REPORTED. ADVISE IF THIS
> MISSING FASCIA IS CAUSING DAMAGE/ENTRY AND SUBMIT A BID TO REPAIR IF SO. YOU MAY BE HELD LIABLE FOR REJECTED
> BIDS DUE TO YOUR FAILURE TO ADDRESS PREVIOUSLY. THANKS."


Fascia cover seems to be low on the list of things that addition needs, but my question is do you bid it in white or brown.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Fascia cover seems to be low on the list of things that addition needs, but my question is do you bid it in white or brown.


The whole place needs torn down. It's a double wide that has totally been trashed,..............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I really don't know what happened to them. They where always very nice, helpful and courteous, Paid well and didn't give me any grief. Now they are just bitchy and mean!


You'd be that way living in Michigan too. Lol


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> You'd be that way living in Michigan too. Lol



I agree!! The only place i could stomach in Michigan is the U.P. EH? Loved snowmobiling there when i lived in Hellinois.


----------



## mtmtnman

Bad thing is if you get off the trail you gotta do a lot of digging!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> OK, Tell me what i am missing........
> 
> "THERE IS MISSING FASCIA THAT HAS NOT BEEN REPORTED. ADVISE IF THIS
> MISSING FASCIA IS CAUSING DAMAGE/ENTRY AND SUBMIT A BID TO REPAIR IF SO. YOU MAY BE HELD LIABLE FOR REJECTED
> BIDS DUE TO YOUR FAILURE TO ADDRESS PREVIOUSLY. THANKS."


I would ask them to point out, specifically, the missing fascia.

Because from what I'm seeing there is fascia board on the structure. Fascia can be made of many things, Wood, vinyl, PVC and aluminum are the most common.

Dumbarses

This is one of the reasons we parted ways some time ago. Bid, Bid, Bid.....EVERYTHING, right now, it's an emergency...... With very few approvals.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Maybe they confused fascia for skirting. They see a gap somewhere and think something's missing. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

WHY CAN'T THESE BROKERS GET THEIR CHIT TOGETHER??????? I have no problems with brokers in my area as i have them trained to turn their re-keys in 1st thing in the morning. When they turn the re-key in it triggers a drop in the FNMA system and then AMS gets a W/O out to the contractor. We are supposed to have 3 days and do if the rekey is turned in ist thing i nthe AM but when a broker turns in a rekey before they leave the office at night, the W/O drops and gets assigned at 9PM!!! No because of the antiquated system FNMA runs we have lost our 1st day so we have only 2 days to complete! I have told the out of town brokers many times over but it seems they don't give a hoot! Thank god i only get 1 or 2 orders out of my area a month. My brokers here in the valley are AWESOME!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> WHY CAN'T THESE BROKERS GET THEIR CHIT TOGETHER??????? I have no problems with brokers in my area as i have them trained to turn their re-keys in 1st thing in the morning. When they turn the re-key in it triggers a drop in the FNMA system and then AMS gets a W/O out to the contractor. We are supposed to have 3 days and do if the rekey is turned in ist thing i nthe AM but when a broker turns in a rekey before they leave the office at night, the W/O drops and gets assigned at 9PM!!! No because of the antiquated system FNMA runs we have lost our 1st day so we have only 2 days to complete! I have told the out of town brokers many times over but it seems they don't give a hoot! Thank god i only get 1 or 2 orders out of my area a month. My brokers here in the valley are AWESOME!!


The amounts of direct work to the brokers is relative to how fast the nationals can get the work done on time and the amount of defaults in an area. This is what a broker told me today. He and most of his colleagues would rather not use field services. 

He told me to be late on all of my REO's and tell my friends to do the same and he will get the work to me. Lmao. I advised him a signed a contract and must live up to it. Sometimes I wonder why I let my morals and pride get in the way of making money, when some of these nationals don't care.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> The amounts of direct work to the brokers is relative to how fast the nationals can get the work done on time and the amount of defaults in an area. This is what a broker told me today. He and most of his colleagues would rather not use field services.
> 
> He told me to be late on all of my REO's and tell my friends to do the same and he will get the work to me. Lmao. I advised him a signed a contract and must live up to it. Sometimes I wonder why I let my morals and pride get in the way of making money, when some of these nationals don't
> 
> 
> I would tell that broker to go scratch fleas.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> thanohano44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amounts of direct work to the brokers is relative to how fast the nationals can get the work done on time and the amount of defaults in an area. This is what a broker told me today. He and most of his colleagues would rather not use field services.
> 
> He told me to be late on all of my REO's and tell my friends to do the same and he will get the work to me. Lmao. I advised him a signed a contract and must live up to it. Sometimes I wonder why I let my morals and pride get in the way of making money, when some of these nationals don't
> 
> 
> I would tell that broker to go scratch fleas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. What thanohano44 says makes perfect sense. Nationals CANNOT get people to cover these rural areas for cheap prices and as the prices fall the amount of direct broker work i get goes up...........
Click to expand...


----------



## GTX63

It can take some real head butting, but we can get most every national (other than SG) to budge some on pricing for out of area properties. The other one will try to bully and threaten unless you yield to their demands.


----------



## BPWY

Once again it must depend on your vendor manager.


Last winter I did several out of town SG properties.
They were pretty open with their $100 extra trip fees.


----------



## GTX63

Depends on location as well. If your out in rural areas, they won't have as many options they can reassign orders to.


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's a toy for you Northern guys who cut lawns AND remove snow!! Remember, Spend it now or spend it April 15th!!!!!!!

http://www.toro.com/golf/docs/cm_gm 7200_polar_brochure.pdf


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Here's a toy for you Northern guys who cut lawns AND remove snow!! Remember, Spend it now or spend it April 15th!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.toro.com/golf/docs/cm_gm%207200_polar_brochure.pdf


That would be sweet!


----------



## Guest

I wonder how much that cost?


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> I wonder how much that cost?


Mid to upper 20's..................


----------



## BPWY

This rig is so cool and versatile.

I really want one!











































http://www.belos.com/Produkter/TransPro3440/tabid/567/language/en-GB/Default.aspx


----------



## Guest

What are your guys thoughts on Cyprexx?


----------



## Guest

Cypricks? Ok for a while then the jabbing starts. We used to avg $700k a year till we got fed up with them and said goodbye.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Cypricks? Ok for a while then the jabbing starts. We used to avg $700k a year till we got fed up with them and said goodbye.


Wow, you must have a bunch of guys, huh?

They contacted me today. I might try them out for awhile and see how it goes. My thing is, I have six clients that are keeping me nice and busy. If you start w/ me as a new client, you start at the bottom of my list, and have to work your way up. I don't care what your company name is.(cough, cough, safeguard)


----------



## GTX63

We have had companies send us our "Vendor Report Cards" and tell us, "If you would start doing such and such or agree to bla bla, you might improve your score and we could start sending you more work."
My report card is my bank account. Our response has always been that we already do quality work, and that we are a very busy company that focuses it's manpower on the clients that generate the biggest revenue stream, not the ones that promise to. If a National sends over an out of area trashout a month and complains because it took three days to complete, I apologize, ask them to please hold and enjoy the music and we'll get back with you in the order that you called.


----------



## HollandPPC

ColbyEnterprise said:


> What are your guys thoughts on Cyprexx?


Flat Rate is a joke. Bid everything out or you will lose your ass.


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Wow, you must have a bunch of guys, huh?
> 
> They contacted me today. I might try them out for awhile and see how it goes. My thing is, I have six clients that are keeping me nice and busy. If you start w/ me as a new client, you start at the bottom of my list, and have to work your way up. I don't care what your company name is.(cough, cough, safeguard)


Used to. 8 States. Now not worth the hassle and like I told a police detective yesterday we have trimmed the fat and are lean and mean 

As Holland stated the flat rate is a joke. 5 years ago we got $1100 flat for up to 25cyd. Today is like $350 +/- for up to 40cyd.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> We have had companies send us our "Vendor Report Cards" and tell us, "If you would start doing such and such or agree to bla bla, you might improve your score and we could start sending you more work."
> My report card is my bank account. Our response has always been that we already do quality work, and that we are a very busy company that focuses it's manpower on the clients that generate the biggest revenue stream, not the ones that promise to. If a National sends over an out of area trashout a month and complains because it took three days to complete, I apologize, ask them to please hold and enjoy the music and we'll get back with you in the order that you called.


Love it!!


----------



## brm1109

*Bids*

I know this has been covered before but I am doing it again.
I have been keeping track of all the bids that we have been sent to do for the past 4 years. This is what I found when it comes to approvals. (this includes trashouts, lawns, demo, snow and repairs).
Private clients: 77% approvals
PP: 2.5%
Then some of the nationals wonder why we stopped working for them and/or why it may take us longer to get the bids in. Because for the majority of the pp we are wasting our time and payroll.
I just has an approval sent over for mold that another vendor had submitted but stopped in pp.
I refused it and said we would not do it.


----------



## Guest

Folks,
Anyone hear ofroperty Preservation, Quantum Facs out of NY

They contacted me today via e mail. Said they have "volume" in our state at FHA pricing less 25%
I know the FHA matrix, not the best, not the worst, but don't know the company


----------



## Guest

I had the honer of watching an inspection this week. One of those $3.00 ones, Appx time in house 2 min. time talking to me appx 4 min. That service is just a joke.


----------



## Guest

*







*

*Good or Bad...........anybody had experience with them*


----------



## Guest

*Altisource again....*

Received a "migration bundle". Basically, lawn servie and janitorial.
240.00 flat rate.
states:
The following are the expectations of the Migration Bundle. Perform an Initial Lawn Maintenance. There is no differentiation for lot size or length of grass. Vendors are to cut shrubs off of house and cut tree limbs off of roof to prevent dragging and scrapping, perform edge trimming and weeding along walks and drives, remove all incidental debris (newspapers, flyers, bottles, cans, etc.), mow the front, side and back yards, and collect cuttings to be disposed of offsite. All paved areas (sidewalks, driveways, patios, etc.) are to be broom swept or blown clean. The property is to appear clean, attractive and presentable for sales traffic. Perform the Initial Janitorial cleaning, install air fresheners as required and complete the Initial Inspection form included in the order.
The lot is 2.5 acres....they really think we can do the lawn and sales clean for 240???


----------



## Guest

That is why I do not like flat rate on multi-item work orders. They tell you that it will work out in the long run but it never will.


----------



## brm1109

*Winterization advice needed*

So in the time that I have been doing winterizations whenever I have found a property with missing plumbing or obvious problems we do not do the winterization and state why.
Well, I was at a property and 1) there must have been a leak in the 2nd floor bathroom because the ceiling on the first floor completely came down. 2) There was a sink with a missing pipe. So I sent it back and said why we didn't do the work. 
Well now I get an order that says missing plumbing is not an excuse for not doing the winterization. Am I wrong because I can see in the future a problem and they blaming me.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> So in the time that I have been doing winterizations whenever I have found a property with missing plumbing or obvious problems we do not do the winterization and state why.
> Well, I was at a property and 1) there must have been a leak in the 2nd floor bathroom because the ceiling on the first floor completely came down. 2) There was a sink with a missing pipe. So I sent it back and said why we didn't do the work.
> Well now I get an order that says missing plumbing is not an excuse for not doing the winterization. Am I wrong because I can see in the future a problem and they blaming me.


Submit bids for repairs. And once repairs done you can wint the property. The wint can't be completed anyways. They will tell you to do the wint to the best of your ability.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> So in the time that I have been doing winterizations whenever I have found a property with missing plumbing or obvious problems we do not do the winterization and state why.
> Well, I was at a property and 1) there must have been a leak in the 2nd floor bathroom because the ceiling on the first floor completely came down. 2) There was a sink with a missing pipe. So I sent it back and said why we didn't do the work.
> Well now I get an order that says missing plumbing is not an excuse for not doing the winterization. Am I wrong because I can see in the future a problem and they blaming me.







The min wage desk jockey working QC doesn't have a clue. 
He/she thought it would be cool to say what they did simply because they have no clue what so ever that plumbing has to be intact in order to perform a wint.


I used to do as much as I could in a situation like yours.
Blow out the water heater, pour rv anti-freeze into the drains.
But now I hear they'll try to pin the entire thing on you if its freeze damaged etc.

Come on April 2012 so I can kiss this madness good bye.


----------



## brm1109

*Winterization*

Just sent an e-mail stating that they need to have a licensed plumber look at it (in new jersey you need a licensed plumber to do the repairs). Told them that I can't and will not be held liable for half a job. Once the plumber fixes it then I can do the winterization.
See what they say.


----------



## BPWY

I haven't decided yet if I believe their revenue claims.






> We are heavily recruiting for Pennsylvania, Minnesota, and Wisconsin!
> 
> National Creditors Connection, Inc. (NCCI) is looking for individuals to conduct two minute face to face interviews with consumers regarding there mortgage, auto loan, or personal loan; in an attempt to help the consumer secure their collateral.
> 
> *** Fun and fulfilling work for the right person ***
> 
> Independent Field Representatives will often need to take up to three pictures of the collateral. A digital camera with date and time stamp is required. Must have reliably transportation and internet access, as well. Must be at least 21 years old and ability to pass a 7-year criminal background check.
> 
> Complete the quick and easy registration process today and be on your first assignment in less than 3 business days.
> 
> Great way to subtel your income! Paid per assignment, reps receive a 1099 at the end of the year. Amount of work does vary; average reps make $300 to $500 monthly. Top rep makes $2000 to $4000 monthly.
> 
> *** CONTACT A NCCI VENDOR RECRUITER TODAY ***
> Ask about our Direct Regional Program for expansion opportunities!
> 
> [email protected]
> 800-300-0743 ext 7653


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I wouldn't even WANT that kind of work. How awful to have to be face to face with mortgagors asking questions and watching their faces.

No way, Jose!

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Oh yeah, borrower interviews SUCK.



Once I had one guy get down right distraught because of the super efficient (sarcasm) way the banks work they didn't process his payment before the bundle inspections went out and then they didn't cancel it either after they got his payment.
He was really in a tizzy thinking they thought he was a dead beat. I felt really sorry for him.


----------



## Guest

We have an eviction Fri, w/o put all into 30 day storage.
problem, broker said 300 plus c/y. Who even knows what the differance between 250 and say 350 c/y is.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

PoconoP said:


> We have an eviction Fri, w/o put all into 30 day storage.
> problem, broker said 300 plus c/y. Who even knows what the differance between 250 and say 350 c/y is.


I think it's about $5,000.:laughing:

Linda

(Sorry, couldn't resist. lol)


----------



## Guest

In Mn we have to use a licensed and bonded moving company when transporting personal property for hire. We've had evictions top $40,000. JUST make sure you keep a very good inventory list for the "disappearance or breakage" claim. 

If you plan on transporting yourself I'd be calling and adding Interstate Cargo Transit Coverage on your insurance policy and a Cargo Bond for any claims.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> In Mn we have to use a licensed and bonded moving company when transporting personal property for hire. We've had evictions top $40,000. JUST make sure you keep a very good inventory list for the "disappearance or breakage" claim.
> 
> If you plan on transporting yourself I'd be calling and adding Interstate Cargo Transit Coverage on your insurance policy and a Cargo Bond for any claims.


It's all junk, photos show about an inch of dust on everything. I would rather just see it all go in the landfill, witch is where it will go on day 32 anyway. Or maybe they will get an extension.


----------



## Guest

Guess who contacted me today..... Berghorst.


----------



## Guest

Not junk till the mandatory wait time is over. In Iowa it goes to curb then the vultures swoop in. Sometimes we have had the Deputy declare it as junk BUT they won't sign the form making it official so it goes to storage or the client stores it on site.


----------



## brm1109

In New Jersey you also have to be a licensed mover. If you get caught moving the personals and don't have a movers license you can get fined.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> In New Jersey you also have to be a licensed mover. If you get caught moving the personals and don't have a movers license you can get fined.



Exactly. We have that in Mn. Its a royal pain since for us the Deputy has the right to say it stays on site OR they may say to remove and store. Either way the movers get paid a $600 fee for trucks,men and cancelled move fee. Banks HATE this so they are always hunting for newbies who don't know the laws so most of the Deputies are asking for their Movers License Number.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> Guess who contacted me today..... Berghorst.


Run


----------



## Guest

Boy that Berhorst must have really changed? I knew of some guys who worked for them till last year. One bought a business and the other moved to another State. Both loved Berghorst. 

what is confusing is one was an employee and the other was a sub..... 

Different class of worker? or they have both independents and employees?
Dunno


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Received a "migration bundle". Basically, lawn servie and janitorial.
> 240.00 flat rate.
> states:
> The following are the expectations of the Migration Bundle. Perform an Initial Lawn Maintenance. There is no differentiation for lot size or length of grass. Vendors are to cut shrubs off of house and cut tree limbs off of roof to prevent dragging and scrapping, perform edge trimming and weeding along walks and drives, remove all incidental debris (newspapers, flyers, bottles, cans, etc.), mow the front, side and back yards, and collect cuttings to be disposed of offsite. All paved areas (sidewalks, driveways, patios, etc.) are to be broom swept or blown clean. The property is to appear clean, attractive and presentable for sales traffic. Perform the Initial Janitorial cleaning, install air fresheners as required and complete the Initial Inspection form included in the order.
> The lot is 2.5 acres....they really think we can do the lawn and sales clean for 240???



I just got one of these too. It is on a property where i did the $1100 initial services bundle 6 months ago. Just happens i was there yesterday showing my folks the house. (HUGE CUSTOM HOME) Just a few flies and grass is 3" tall......


----------



## World LLC

brm1109 said:


> In New Jersey you also have to be a licensed mover. If you get caught moving the personals and don't have a movers license you can get fined.


that's good to know...


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> I wouldn't even WANT that kind of work. How awful to have to be face to face with mortgagors asking questions and watching their faces.
> 
> No way, Jose!
> 
> Linda


It's not that bad Linda. Just keep it professional, dress the part and let them talk 90% of the time. Just empathize and not sympathize.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Received a "migration bundle". Basically, lawn servie and janitorial.
> 240.00 flat rate.
> states:
> The following are the expectations of the Migration Bundle. Perform an Initial Lawn Maintenance. There is no differentiation for lot size or length of grass. Vendors are to cut shrubs off of house and cut tree limbs off of roof to prevent dragging and scrapping, perform edge trimming and weeding along walks and drives, remove all incidental debris (newspapers, flyers, bottles, cans, etc.), mow the front, side and back yards, and collect cuttings to be disposed of offsite. All paved areas (sidewalks, driveways, patios, etc.) are to be broom swept or blown clean. The property is to appear clean, attractive and presentable for sales traffic. Perform the Initial Janitorial cleaning, install air fresheners as required and complete the Initial Inspection form included in the order.
> The lot is 2.5 acres....they really think we can do the lawn and sales clean for 240???


Have you serviced the lawn at this property before or are you just taking it over? 

We just got the same order for a large acreage we service and we just mowed it Thursday. Basically the realtor/broker wants all the flowers and other cut back and it cleaned up fresh for the winter, so its a maid refresh and any extra yard clean up that the recut did not get. Hour or 2 of cake work for a couple of workers.

Mowing over 15,000sgft should be a separate work order and pay alot more, at least that is how we have been getting them from 
Ocwen/Alti. :jester:


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> So in the time that I have been doing winterizations whenever I have found a property with missing plumbing or obvious problems we do not do the winterization and state why.
> Well, I was at a property and 1) there must have been a leak in the 2nd floor bathroom because the ceiling on the first floor completely came down. 2) There was a sink with a missing pipe. So I sent it back and said why we didn't do the work.
> Well now I get an order that says missing plumbing is not an excuse for not doing the winterization. Am I wrong because I can see in the future a problem and they blaming me.


With these we do a partial and report it as a partial. Do what can be done, drain the water heater, disconnect the meter, and so on.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> With these we do a partial and report it as a partial. Do what can be done, drain the water heater, disconnect the meter, and so on.




We have been instructed by MULTIPLE companies *NOT* to do partial wints. Bid everything........


----------



## BPWY

Picked up ANOTHER nice snow plow contract just now.


----------



## REO2Rentals

BPWY said:


> Picked up ANOTHER nice snow plow contract just now.


SWEET:clap:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Picked up ANOTHER nice snow plow contract just now.


Yeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> We have been instructed by MULTIPLE companies NOT to do partial wints. Bid everything........


I've never been told to not do a partial wint. It makes so much sense why you wouldn't. Especially in areas like where you reside.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I think it's about $5,000.:laughing:
> 
> Linda
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist. lol)


Hey Linda!, I just saw this. 5k is about what the bid is looking to be. We got a waiver to dump most and keep only high end stuff. 12 trips to transfer station, lucky for me I'll be Dallas for a couple days and will get to miss it. On the other hand it sure bets going to Snowshoe PA:whistling


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I think it's about $5,000.:laughing:
> 
> Linda
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist. lol)


Hey Linda!, I just saw this. 5k is about what the bid is looking to be. We got a waiver to dump most and keep only high end stuff. 12 trips to transfer station, lucky for me I'll be in Dallas for a couple days and will get to miss it. On the other hand it sure beats going to Snowshoe PA:whistling
(Sorry, couldn't resist. LOL...)


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I've never been told to not do a partial wint. It makes so much sense why you wouldn't. Especially in areas like where you reside.



Reason being is you find breached plumbing ect. and cannot get the plumbing blown dry but you do the rest the bank forgets about the breached plumbing and does nothing. Then 6 months from now after the property has frozen and broken all to hell, they want to charge you back. If you do NOTHING and bid it the damages are on the bank if they ignore the bid as you did NOTHING but bid the job. No different than a boiler system. We bid every one of them.......


----------



## APlusPPGroup

PoconoP said:


> On the other hand it sure beats going to Snowshoe PA:whistling
> (Sorry, couldn't resist. LOL...)


lol. No doubt. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Reason being is you find breached plumbing ect. and cannot get the plumbing blown dry but you do the rest the bank forgets about the breached plumbing and does nothing. Then 6 months from now after the property has frozen and broken all to hell, they want to charge you back. If you do NOTHING and bid it the damages are on the bank if they ignore the bid as you did NOTHING but bid the job. No different than a boiler system. We bid every one of them.......


My view is, if we don't winterize toilets for example and they freeze, they will come back at us. But if we document that only a partial was done due to plumbing damage and we bid repair, the ball is in their court.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> My view is, if we don't winterize toilets for example and they freeze, they will come back at us. But if we document that only a partial was done due to plumbing damage and we bid repair, the ball is in their court.


I agree.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> My view is, if we don't winterize toilets for example and they freeze, they will come back at us. But if we document that only a partial was done due to plumbing damage and we bid repair, the ball is in their court.


If you do NOTHING and bid it they have nothing to hang you on. If you show up to a house and half the roof is blown off letting water in do you tarp the damaged area out of the goodness of your heart, Tarp part of it up to the HUD allowable or bid the whole thing?? I would think you would bid it if over allowable. No different is it??? Both are over allowable. FWIW, i don't remember ever seeing an allowable for a partial wint in HUD guidelines. How do you invoice a partial??


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> If you do NOTHING and bid it they have nothing to hang you on. If you show up to a house and half the roof is blown off letting water in do you tarp the damaged area out of the goodness of your heart, Tarp part of it up to the HUD allowable or bid the whole thing?? I would think you would bid it if over allowable. No different is it??? Both are over allowable. FWIW, i don't remember ever seeing an allowable for a partial wint in HUD guidelines. How do you invoice a partial??


We would invoice for a full wint for partials. 

The reason is, that client has it in the agreement with the servicer that a lawn, wint, snow removal and initial maid services be "attempted" for all initial services. They have to do this on all Fannie Mae properties. Or so I was told. FAS lost Fannie Mae, so I don't know of that's even an issue....for me anyways. 

I always bid a winterization on all properties we service just on case it freezes here in AZ. The last 3 winters we experienced freeze damages on properties in the county in which I live.


----------



## Guest

I'm really missing the days when we just got a work order that listed what to do and the price we would be paid. Life was so much simpler then.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> If you do NOTHING and bid it they have nothing to hang you on. If you show up to a house and half the roof is blown off letting water in do you tarp the damaged area out of the goodness of your heart, Tarp part of it up to the HUD allowable or bid the whole thing?? I would think you would bid it if over allowable. No different is it??? Both are over allowable. FWIW, i don't remember ever seeing an allowable for a partial wint in HUD guidelines. How do you invoice a partial??


One thing we dont do is deal with any HUD guidlines. Another thing we do is we don't tarp anything. If a roof is gone we bid complete replace. ( we get appv, and we sub them out.) We do however do partial winterizations and we clean, fill and seal toilets, we note where we can faults in the plumbing. One thing we do do is post our own 8x11 stating that "PLUMBING DAMAGE HAS BEEN FOUND-WE P***** P******* M******* are not responsible for this damage please contract ************** for more information about the extent of damage. We do not post a winterized posting if the home has failed a pres test. Witch ever posting is used it is photoed next to a cell phone date and time stamp.


----------



## Guest

These new policies that the nationals are using is the exact reason I walked away from doing work for them back in August. It's absolutely asinine to think that a comprehensive bid can be performed in a property with no power, heat, water supplied to the structure, let alone trying to get a precise bid to remedy issues. Simply put, you have to pad the bid just to CYA in the event (which is more often than not) that there are unforeseen issues that couldn't have been caught upon the initial analysis. 
For the life of me I cannot understand how they can incorporate this policy of: "If you don't bid the repairs you don't get paid for the wint". On a side note, this was never pointed out as a new policy from this national going into this wint season (had been doing them for this natl for 3 years now). I politely asked their managing state rep to show me where it states this policy in any literature that they provide...he couldn't do it. Moreover, the straw that broke my back was this. I did a wint for a FNMA property with multiple noted issues. Submitted my report with photos, also noting that this was a high end house that likely had other "unforeseen" compromises in the lines. It had been previously "winterized" by some other schmuck 8 months previous. It had 5 bathrooms and all were above finished space. No matter how large a compressor a person used (I actually ran 2 on this one, one through the washing machine hookups, and the other through the main branch line @ the meter) there is no way to get air to travel to the second floor baths due to broken pipes in the finished ceiling space beneath the first floor. That being said, I submitted my bid as a "T&M Exploratory" bid, explaining that ceilings would have to be opened up and who knows what else. They refused to pay for any or part of the wint. In a bitter rage I fired off a prompt email telling them not so kindly to NEVER CONTACT ME AGAIN. This after several years of bailing them out of situations that they were in a pickle on, and simply couldn't find anyone else to do the work or look at the job. 
I will admit, my anger got the best of me, I wish I had kept my cool. But after several months of seeing their ridiculous chargebacks on the audits I had simply had enough. I am not going to lay my company's reputation on the line, and more importantly I am not going to continually do the right thing only to be brow beaten over nickels and dimes. Ironically someone from this same natl, but in another branch called and offered me to come do work on this other end of the spectrum...and thus far it has been a delight to deal with this department. They have their act together, always answer calls/emails, pay on time, and even offer to pay for extras that I'd normally do anyhow. So one door closes, and another opens. 
Sad thing is, I actually enjoyed doing wints. The pay was grotesquely under valued, but the work itself is somewhat fun. The tougher the house, the more fun it was.


----------



## brm1109

*Getting fed up more and more*

We have all talked about how stupid some companies are but here is the best. I put in a bid for a national last week for an initial lawn cut and put in that we needed heavy duty equip.
They send me the workorder Monday afternoon about 5 PM "needs to be completed by tomorrow".
I email that we will get equipment and do the cut on Wed.
I have had 4 phone calls and 5 emails asking when we are doing it. The same response "Wed.". Actually got a call as we were finishing it today, just checking when it will be done? Give me a break.
Now I get an order for a bid because of damages. I checked the paperwork and these same items were bid by someone else in order to prevent the damages that now I need to bid on. You guessed it. RUSH.
Not sure but I think that pretty soon the only one I will be working for is Linda.


----------



## BPWY

It was a LOOOOONG day yesterday. $$$$$$ :clap:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That's a pretty tall order for me to fill, Rich, but I certainly appreciate the thought. 

I hope we can get even busier than we've been. Things seem to be slowing down a little. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> That's a pretty tall order for me to fill, Rich, but I certainly appreciate the thought.
> 
> I hope we can get even busier than we've been. Things seem to be slowing down a little.
> 
> Linda






Has any body identified a good reason why the work load runs in cycles so much?


----------



## JenkinsHB

BPWY said:


> Has any body identified a good reason why the work load runs in cycles so much?


Not sure, but I've also noticed that similar bid approvals will cycle as well. One week we will get all approvals for trimming trees and then the next week we'll install 10 a/c unit covers.


----------



## BPWY

AC covers?


Just when you think you've seen it all along comes a new one.

In over 2 years this is the first I've heard of a client wanting that.
Makes sense tho.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Has any body identified a good reason why the work load runs in cycles so much?


Shadow inventory and the laws of supply and demand. When the market is too saturated to get the asking prices, they stop putting houses on the market and the work slows down.

But don't ask me why the off-market ones don't get cleaned up. That will ALWAYS remain a mystery to me. It's certainly not like the grass doesn't grow and the houses aren't vandalized just 'cause they're not actively listed.

It's getting close to the time of year that the banks start imposing their moratoriums. Watch what you spend so you don't get caught short if they do it again this year.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> AC covers?
> 
> Just when you think you've seen it all along comes a new one.
> 
> In over 2 years this is the first I've heard of a client wanting that.
> Makes sense tho.


In AZ, if the a/c units are not covered and not in use, they freeze, rust and get chock full of dirt/sand, causing another costly repair.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Shadow inventory and the laws of supply and demand. When the market is too saturated to get the asking prices, they stop putting houses on the market and the work slows down.
> 
> But don't ask me why the off-market ones don't get cleaned up. That will ALWAYS remain a mystery to me. It's certainly not like the grass doesn't grow and the houses aren't vandalized just 'cause they're not actively listed.
> 
> It's getting close to the time of year that the banks start imposing their moratoriums. Watch what you spend so you don't get caught short if they do it again this year.
> 
> Linda


It could be due to possible legal issues. Such as a pending BK in which the lender is waiting on a case# or some other hold up. A lot of times even when a customer is not protected by a stay, the banks will stop all efforts to to collect and foreclose in order to allow the customer to work it out. A BK or the lure of a possible BK on a defaulted mortgage loan is much better for the banks. It's a write off of something that they don't have to claim a loss on a remarket. 

Or it just got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## thanohano44

thanohano44 said:


> It could be due to possible legal issues. Such as a pending BK in which the lender is waiting on a case# or some other hold up. A lot of times even when a customer is not protected by a stay, the banks will stop all efforts to to collect and foreclose in order to allow the customer to work it out. A BK or the lure of a possible BK on a defaulted mortgage loan is much better for the banks. It's a write off of something that they don't have to claim a loss on a remarket.
> 
> Or it just got lost in the shuffle.


I meant 
Claim a loss on and then remarket the asset. 

For every defaulted mortgage, the lending bank has to hold 6 times the defaulted amount from future lending until the asset is sold. 

I hope that this makes sense.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> It could be due to possible legal issues. Such as a pending BK in which the lender is waiting on a case# or some other hold up. A lot of times even when a customer is not protected by a stay, the banks will stop all efforts to to collect and foreclose in order to allow the customer to work it out. A BK or the lure of a possible BK on a defaulted mortgage loan is much better for the banks. It's a write off of something that they don't have to claim a loss on a remarket.
> 
> Or it just got lost in the shuffle.


That's a possibility. But when they impose the moratoriums, a LOT of the routine maintenance stops, too. Have you ever noticed that?

Linda

BTW............ Paul. Are you talking about anti-theft A/C covers? We've installed a couple of those over the years.


----------



## BPWY

Never see AC covers here. Of any kind.


Only see a few AC thefts. I'm assuming most are done by the vacating H/O.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> AC covers?
> 
> 
> Just when you think you've seen it all along comes a new one.
> 
> In over 2 years this is the first I've heard of a client wanting that.
> Makes sense tho.



And the inexperienced person will cover a heat pump and when the Realtor turns the heat on POOF! There goes a $2000 heat pump......


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> And the inexperienced person will cover a heat pump and when the Realtor turns the heat on POOF! There goes a $2000 heat pump......


Ace hardware sells specially made AC covers for $18.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Ace hardware sells specially made AC covers for $18.



Do they let air through? A covered heat pump is an accident waiting to happen. The go out on high limit due to lack of airflow and after so many times of this something usually ends up breaking......


----------



## mtmtnman

There Goes The Neighborhood!!!

Got this today.........

Effective Oct. 28, 2011,
BACFSC will continue to service the 19 states in which it currently operates. Bank of America is expanding its Property Preservation Supplier Network by partnering with four new suppliers to perform REO Initial Services in states not serviced by Bank of America Field Service Corporation.
New process for agents in non-BACFSC states
_*Local contractors will no longer be used to conduct property preservation services on REO properties.*_ My area got FAS and the local agents i deal with are LIVID! Using my company i know what needs to be done and the agents would give me the address and all would be completed per the guidelines. Now the broker will be required to check up on the nationals contractor (FAS HERE) to make sure the work is done. This will mean multiple trips to the property some of which are an hour or 2 each direction! It also adds more paperwork for the agent. The nearest FAS contractor here is over 250 miles away.

I really cannot figure out how BAC thinks this is going to save them money. From the half azzed work i see out of the cheaply paid FAS contractor it will COST them $$$$ in the long run!!! I do know that the work will be half azzed as there is no way in hell you can drive as far as i do on these properties for a $25 grass cut and 10 bucks a cubic yard for debris.............................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> There Goes The Neighborhood!!!
> 
> Got this today.........
> 
> Effective Oct. 28, 2011,
> BACFSC will continue to service the 19 states in which it currently operates. Bank of America is expanding its Property Preservation Supplier Network by partnering with four new suppliers to perform REO Initial Services in states not serviced by Bank of America Field Service Corporation.
> New process for agents in non-BACFSC states
> Local contractors will no longer be used to conduct property preservation services on REO properties. My area got FAS and the local agents i deal with are LIVID! Using my company i know what needs to be done and the agents would give me the address and all would be completed per the guidelines. Now the broker will be required to check up on the nationals contractor (FAS HERE) to make sure the work is done. This will mean multiple trips to the property some of which are an hour or 2 each direction! It also adds more paperwork for the agent. The nearest FAS contractor here is over 250 miles away.
> 
> I really cannot figure out how BAC thinks this is going to save them money. From the half azzed work i see out of the cheaply paid FAS contractor it will COST them $$$$ in the long run!!! I do know that the work will be half azzed as there is no way in hell you can drive as far as i do on these properties for a $25 grass cut and 10 bucks a cubic yard for debris.............................


I wonder of the illegal immigrant population is headed your way?


----------



## JenkinsHB

Bac ... Good luck. I don't know how FAS will service their properties to their standards. Will that include the authorization center?


----------



## BPWY

FAS is so pathetic I cannot see how they stay in biz.
They are pathetic as a company, their pay is pathetic and the quality of work they accept from their subs is pathetic.

I had a local agent tell me once that he NEVER EVER sees the same FAS contractor twice. Never.
He was shocked to have seen me twice. 
I doubt he was surprised when I suddenly quit working for them.


Is it because there are so many unemployed folks out here right now and FAS is over looking the fact that they aren't carrying insurance etc?
Folks are operating out of the back of their soccer van with weed eater brand wal mart crap equipment. We've all seen the "weekender contractor".

I use the word contractor in the absolute loosest sense of the word.





Some one that is a master BSer should attempt to sign on with FAS and try to convince them they don't have insurance and can't afford it. See if they'll let em slide.


----------



## mtmtnman

JenkinsHB said:


> Bac ... Good luck. I don't know how FAS will service their properties to their standards. Will that include the authorization center?



This is just for REO..........................


----------



## JenkinsHB

mtmtnman said:


> This is just for REO..........................


You don't have to do the authorization for reo? Cuz I do.


----------



## BPWY

JenkinsHB said:


> You don't have to do the authorization for reo? Cuz I do.






Every REO I did ......... same thing.


I'd get properties that were RUSH!!!!!!!!! etc etc that they'd have on the market with in two weeks of me doing the rush initial lock/wint and trash out.
Still have to call and sit on hold.


----------



## thanohano44

JenkinsHB said:


> You don't have to do the authorization for reo? Cuz I do.


Not if you do Safeguards BofA work.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Not if you do Safeguards BofA work.








Or Five Bros.




I think I had two BAC's for them. No call in required.


----------



## JFMURFY

Been doing rehab REO work for FAS here inCt for about 2 years now... bid the work...they haggle on some pricing...but the work is good... Just gotta stay away from the pre-sale... that's were it's poverty work.


----------



## BPWY

Rehab versus trash out, lock change and grass cut is way different.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Do they let air through? A covered heat pump is an accident waiting to happen. The go out on high limit due to lack of airflow and after so many times of this something usually ends up breaking......


No, these are removed when the power is turned on. Most realtors here remove it.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> That's a possibility. But when they impose the moratoriums, a LOT of the routine maintenance stops, too. Have you ever noticed that?
> 
> Linda
> 
> BTW............ Paul. Are you talking about anti-theft A/C covers? We've installed a couple of those over the years.


Yes. Don't remind me. Ugh. Nightmares.


----------



## brm1109

*treat mold*

Get a work order to submit bid to treat mold and "remember that the HUD allowable is $1.00 per sq. ft.
Since the property was in my town I figured I would go and just take a look.
Well the mold is a total of 36 sq. ft. Did the bid (not according to HUD):clap: and was told I had to rebid. Sure I am going to bid $36.00 ya right. Lets see who does that one.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Get a work order to submit bid to treat mold and "remember that the HUD allowable is $1.00 per sq. ft.
> Since the property was in my town I figured I would go and just take a look.
> Well the mold is a total of 36 sq. ft. Did the bid (not according to HUD):clap: and was told I had to rebid. Sure I am going to bid $36.00 ya right. Lets see who does that one.


Someone will, they always do


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Get a work order to submit bid to treat mold and "remember that the HUD allowable is $1.00 per sq. ft.
> Since the property was in my town I figured I would go and just take a look.
> Well the mold is a total of 36 sq. ft. Did the bid (not according to HUD):clap: and was told I had to rebid. Sure I am going to bid $36.00 ya right. Lets see who does that one.


Just tell them there is a 1000sf of suspected mold on the backside that isn't visible and you need professional testing to verify. This is what is getting so many P&P contractors in trouble. You ought to hear the stories I hear from the hygentist that is testing these homes that the P&P contractors have followed the Service Companies assinine rules and then flow down the liability on the contractor.


----------



## mtmtnman

JenkinsHB said:


> You don't have to do the authorization for reo? Cuz I do.



No. I get homes direct from the brokers. The sames addresses that have had 2-3 initial secure denials from BAC before sheriffs sale. I rekey all locks, remove trash, winterize and mow. I make DAMN good $$$ and am paid in 2 weeks. I'm gonna miss that but at least i was able to pick up a bunch of equipment i needed when the $$$$ was coming in heavy......


----------



## Guest

if you have 36 sq. feet of vizable mold you have unseen mold on everything including duct work you need to wash the hole area and every thing in it.take a flash light and shine sideways on things you will see mold pop up on a lot of things doors rafters panaling funicher walls.


----------



## GTX63

Over the past 2 years, we have heard directly form people in the know that when the moritorium is on, certain lenders (not all) may cease services to some properties. Part of the reasoning was they were not going to absorb costs for properties the owners now had an opportunity to reclaim. They were also not going to be able to load the costs onto their loan. Makes no sense to us (neither does this business) to have a fixed asset lose half its value or more to vandalism, flooding, etc. Do they really believe Joe and Sally are going to move back in and spend 5K on mold remediation if they couldn't afford the $700 monthly payment to begin with? The shadow inventory isn't a secret to the Government. They know if every foreclosed property was released tomorrow we wouldn't get 10 cents on the dollar for our homes on the open market, they just seem to believe we're all just better off not knowing the details.


----------



## Guest

Out of curiosity. What steps does everyone take when capping a water line? I'm not seeing $10 before discount a fair price.


----------



## BPWY

If you are using a shark bite cap the cost is at or above the total you are getting paid.


----------



## thanohano44

swoh reo said:


> out of curiosity. What steps does everyone take when capping a water line? I'm not seeing $10 before discount a fair price.


$25


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> Out of curiosity. What steps does everyone take when capping a water line? I'm not seeing $10 before discount a fair price.



I don't remove water lines or meters no matter what the nationals tell me. It is illegal per National Plumbing Code for an unlicensed plumber to breach a water line.......


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I don't remove water lines or meters no matter what the nationals tell me. It is illegal per National Plumbing Code for an unlicensed plumber to breach a water line.......








You are kidding yourself if you think Vanderbilt cares about this when they tell you to cut/cap the incoming water line.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> You are kidding yourself if you think Vanderbilt cares about this when they tell you to cut/cap the incoming water line.


I have done a half dozen for Vanderbilt and they have NEVER questioned me and always paid me.........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I have done a half dozen for Vanderbilt and they have NEVER questioned me and always paid me.........


I think that this is illegal everywhere.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Just tell them there is a 1000sf of suspected mold on the backside that isn't visible and you need professional testing to verify. This is what is getting so many P&P contractors in trouble. You ought to hear the stories I hear from the hygentist that is testing these homes that the P&P contractors have followed the Service Companies assinine rules and then flow down the liability on the contractor.


Just had 2 properties just like this drop into our ques. One for a regional and another for me and Matt's favorite national. This particular national who sent me the work order, back charged their other contractor for the same reason you've noted. It almost seems like they're setting us up to take the fall.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Just had 2 properties just like this drop into our ques. One for a regional and another for me and Matt's favorite national. This particular national who sent me the work order, back charged their other contractor for the same reason you've noted. It almost seems like they're setting us up to take the fall.







When they hold upper level management meetings on new and mo better ways of hosing the contractors................. what do you expect other than for them to set folks up?


Like we've already discussed the ONLY thing of concern for these service companies is profits and bottom line for their share holders.
Every thing else is a necessary evil to those ends. Contractors are just in the way. 

Because this is such a loosely regulated industry the unethical behavior of screwing the contractor is going to continue.
I am no fan of gooberment regs but some thing needs to change.
In a good economy they wouldn't be able to draw from such a pool of desperate to make any money folks that would work for the service companies min wage pay scales.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> When they hold upper level management meetings on new and mo better ways of hosing the contractors................. what do you expect other than for them to set folks up?
> 
> Like we've already discussed the ONLY thing of concern for these service companies is profits and bottom line for their share holders.
> Every thing else is a necessary evil to those ends. Contractors are just in the way.
> 
> Because this is such a loosely regulated industry the unethical behavior of screwing the contractor is going to continue.
> I am no fan of gooberment regs but some thing needs to change.
> In a good economy they wouldn't be able to draw from such a pool of desperate to make any money folks that would work for the service companies min wage pay scales.


Paul,

I'll call you soon. Perhaps speak with Matt. I've got an idea and would like to gauge your interest.


----------



## BPWY

Any of you folks that are doing other work besides bank owned and want the info on your company to be accurate might want to check your free listing on http://www.lookupbook.com/index.html.

I just looked at mine and had to make some changes. 
They had the phone number wrong and the classification wrong.
If you are INC, LLC or any other way registered with the state your info will be on their site.


----------



## Guest

Should I be sad or alarmed that my company isn't listed on the link provided by the BPWY...


----------



## BPWY

lol



Are you INC, LLC etc?

The info I read said their info comes from public records.


----------



## Guest

I am Inc (subchapter S) in Minnesota.


----------



## BPWY

Send em an email telling them they are slacking.


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Should I be sad or alarmed that my company isn't listed on the link provided by the BPWY...



I'm not in there either. BPWY is S P E C I A L !!! I think our gooberment is watching him!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I'm not in there either. BPWY is S P E C I A L !!! I think our gooberment is watching him!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:





Nobody in MT is in there.

Apparently ya'll don't even rate an honorable mention. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Nobody in MT is in there.
> 
> Apparently ya'll don't even rate an honorable mention. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Any of you folks that are doing other work besides bank owned and want the info on your company to be accurate might want to check your free listing on http://www.lookupbook.com/index.html.
> 
> I just looked at mine and had to make some changes.
> They had the phone number wrong and the classification wrong.
> If you are INC, LLC or any other way registered with the state your info will be on their site.


I have no clue if I'm in there or not, to be honest. I don't see a place to search by my company name.

You know what I don't understand? Very rarely do you see the heading of "Property Preservation" at ANY directory. Why not? The industry's been around enough years to warrant its own classification.

I'm searching under Real Estate right now. What are you guys searching under and why, oh why, are they not in alphabetical order? Ugh.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I searched my town. I'm the first one on top of the list.

They also said some thing about being "new" businesses.
Then again I saw some old business names there too for this area.

Who knows.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That site is a total waste of time, Paul. I can search by state, then city but cannot get a breakdown by category. In small cities, no problem. Big cities...................... HUGE problem.

If I search by category, it doesn't allow you to break it down by state and city. A category search brings up every business in that category in all 50+ states.

I thought maybe I was having one of those DUH moments but I can see, after checking it out a 2nd time, it's not me. It's the site. The very least they could do is list businesses in alphabetical order.

Go look for someone in Los Angeles, California. You'll see what I'm talking about. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I know.

It leaves A LOT to be desired.


Then again its free. Worth exactly what you pay for it.
You might be able to put your biz in there........... that is if you care enough to do that.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I know.
> 
> It leaves A LOT to be desired.
> 
> 
> Then again its free. Worth exactly what you pay for it.
> You might be able to put your biz in there........... that is if you care enough to do that.


Nope. Not worth my time. I chose the name A+ for a reason.

I like being on top. And.............. be careful how you respond to that. lol

LInda


----------



## REO2Rentals

a1propertyclean said:


> Nope.  Not worth my time. I chose the name A+ for a reason.
> 
> I like being on top. And.............. be careful how you respond to that. lol
> 
> LInda


That's the best place to be:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

LMAO, I am not going there.


Too many land mines to stumble across.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

*Homeland field service*

(company name deleted) is Salt Lake City is the worst. It is run by High school kids and burn out druggies who know nothing about preservation and contracting. LPS and Wells Fargo are there main clients but they still miss pay checks and try to nickle and dime you to death. If you want a 19 year dumb kid running you around then sign up with them. They will run you death. If you want to get paid stand in Line...This is an awful company.


----------



## Guest

stayawayhfs said:


> (company name deleted) is Salt Lake City is the worst. It is run by High school kids and burn out druggies who know nothing about preservation and contracting. LPS and Wells Fargo are there main clients but they still miss pay checks and try to nickle and dime you to death. If you want a 19 year dumb kid running you around then sign up with them. They will run you death. If you want to get paid stand in Line...This is an awful company.


Why would you complain about a company and NOT list their name?


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Why would you complain about a company and NOT list their name?


MOD Deleted the name. Anyone in the business more than 6 months can tell from the OP's user name who they are talking about and FWIW i agree with them. Stay away from HFS................


----------



## BPWY

Oh yeah..... ruuuuuuuuuuuuun.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Oh yeah..... ruuuuuuuuuuuuun.


You could walk.


----------



## Guest

Anybody running an auto-tarp on their dump trailers? If so, did you build it or buy it? I'm trying to figure out a clever way to build one rather than buy one, as I am not so certain it will hold up given the abuse it will endure.


----------



## mtmtnman

P3+ said:


> Anybody running an auto-tarp on their dump trailers? If so, did you build it or buy it? I'm trying to figure out a clever way to build one rather than buy one, as I am not so certain it will hold up given the abuse it will endure.



I,m to cheap to invest in an autotarp. Old trampoline cloths work great and they are free. Now if i was still in trhe dirt business i would have one but they don't hold up to well hauling rubbish.............


----------



## brm1109

*I have had it.*

Well I must say that I have officially had it with this one company that I am (was) doing work for.
When I replied that we can't bid certain jobs according to HUD (mold $1.00 sq. ft) I was informed that if you can't bid it then we will take all bids away from you. 
Then with that they send me a bid to reglaze a broken window (HUD $30.00) minus discount that is 45 minutes away each way. Are you kidding me?
$30- 20% leaves $24.00 - material and travel.
I have also let it be known that I will not accept leftovers when they give houses that are in my own town and around me to another contractor. Yet they want me to do all of the second bids (that they don't approve) and jobs that the others apparently don't want.
I started a business with the idea of making a profit and not cheating or screwing anybody. 
But from the looks of it I must have the wrong mentality but I will live with it. 
As I said to someone. God forbid, I would rather close the business from a lack of business then to go broke busting my ass.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> Well I must say that I have officially had it with this one company that I am (was) doing work for.
> When I replied that we can't bid certain jobs according to HUD (mold $1.00 sq. ft) I was informed that if you can't bid it then we will take all bids away from you.
> Then with that they send me a bid to reglaze a broken window (HUD $30.00) minus discount that is 45 minutes away each way. Are you kidding me?
> $30- 20% leaves $24.00 - material and travel.
> I have also let it be known that I will not accept leftovers when they give houses that are in my own town and around me to another contractor. Yet they want me to do all of the second bids (that they don't approve) and jobs that the others apparently don't want.
> I started a business with the idea of making a profit and not cheating or screwing anybody.
> But from the looks of it I must have the wrong mentality but I will live with it.
> As I said to someone. God forbid, I would rather close the business from a lack of business then to go broke busting my ass.


Sorry to hear the brothers treating you that way.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Sorry to hear the brothers treating you that way.






Sure sounds familiar.



Its a shame too. Back when I started working for them I THOUGHT they were THE premier company to work for.

Didn't take long for that day dream to turn into nightmare.


And I got tired of the lies about no work in my home area.
And they'd call asking me to do them a favor for an extra $25 trip fee to cover gas............. oh yeah the favor involved a 5 or 6 hour round trip out of area to cover some w/o they couldn't get covered by some one closer.

I'd tell them that their trip fee was lacking a 0 in front of the decimal point.
They'd get seriously butt hurt.


----------



## Guest

More than the "brothers" doing this. I won't do them either.

My big gripe is the 5 page work orders to verify if the heat was set to 55 by the wzing company...bs if we are filling out 5 pages of inspection crap for a measly trip charge or the 6 page inspection that has to be completed as part of a wz workorder.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Well I must say that I have officially had it with this one company that I am (was) doing work for.
> When I replied that we can't bid certain jobs according to HUD (mold $1.00 sq. ft) I was informed that if you can't bid it then we will take all bids away from you.
> Then with that they send me a bid to reglaze a broken window (HUD $30.00) minus discount that is 45 minutes away each way. Are you kidding me?
> $30- 20% leaves $24.00 - material and travel.
> I have also let it be known that I will not accept leftovers when they give houses that are in my own town and around me to another contractor. Yet they want me to do all of the second bids (that they don't approve) and jobs that the others apparently don't want.
> I started a business with the idea of making a profit and not cheating or screwing anybody.
> But from the looks of it I must have the wrong mentality but I will live with it.
> As I said to someone. God forbid, I would rather close the business from a lack of business then to go broke busting my ass.


we do the window at allowable AFTER we receive the $100 bid for the broken glass removal is approved.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Well I must say that I have officially had it with this one company that I am (was) doing work for.
> When I replied that we can't bid certain jobs according to HUD (mold $1.00 sq. ft) I was informed that if you can't bid it then we will take all bids away from you.
> Then with that they send me a bid to reglaze a broken window (HUD $30.00) minus discount that is 45 minutes away each way. Are you kidding me?
> $30- 20% leaves $24.00 - material and travel.
> I have also let it be known that I will not accept leftovers when they give houses that are in my own town and around me to another contractor. Yet they want me to do all of the second bids (that they don't approve) and jobs that the others apparently don't want.
> I started a business with the idea of making a profit and not cheating or screwing anybody.
> But from the looks of it I must have the wrong mentality but I will live with it.
> As I said to someone. God forbid, I would rather close the business from a lack of business then to go broke busting my ass.


Mold for a dollar a sq ft, what does that mean?


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Mold for a dollar a sq ft, what does that mean?


Your getting screwed.


----------



## brm1109

*Mold for a dollar a sq ft, what does that mean?*

It means that they want you to treat the mold for $1.00 per sq. ft. If there is a 5x5 area with mold, they don't care what is behind it, they just want the visible treated. 5x5 = 25 sq. ft. = $25.00.


----------



## HollandPPC

So got a call from SG today. Wanted to know if I could cover a zone at 22.50 a push. Are you kidding me? Don't their yards pay like 35 or 40 a cut. How the hell did 22.50 cone into play. Hope they send the lube in the mail.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> So got a call from SG today. Wanted to know if I could cover a zone at 22.50 a push. Are you kidding me? Don't their yards pay like 35 or 40 a cut. How the hell did 22.50 cone into play. Hope they send the lube in the mail.


Probably someone who was doing it for $25 complained. SG told them. There are a lot of contractors who don't complain and you're replaceable. So they're trying to find a replacement.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> So got a call from SG today. Wanted to know if I could cover a zone at 22.50 a push. Are you kidding me? Don't their yards pay like 35 or 40 a cut. How the hell did 22.50 cone into play. Hope they send the lube in the mail.


..."you'll make up for it in volume". That's what they told me 2 years ago. Which to an extent was true, however some of their coverage area in my zone was 120 miles away. And yes, there were always those stragglers that were out on the very edge of the stinking zone! 
Needless to say, I don't do any snow removal for them any longer. Pretty much tapered back to simply letting brokers and the occasional natl call to see if I'm interested. Private party work has it's pitfalls too, but I'd much rather clear the snow for lil 'ol Bessie down the street at that rate than have to cover to timbuktu and back.


----------



## HollandPPC

P3+ said:


> ..."you'll make up for it in volume". That's what they told me 2 years ago. Which to an extent was true, however some of their coverage area in my zone was 120 miles away. And yes, there were always those stragglers that were out on the very edge of the stinking zone!
> Needless to say, I don't do any snow removal for them any longer. Pretty much tapered back to simply letting brokers and the occasional natl call to see if I'm interested. Private party work has it's pitfalls too, but I'd much rather clear the snow for lil 'ol Bessie down the street at that rate than have to cover to timbuktu and back.


Good lord could not even imagine what kind of pictures they would want. Plus I can just see all the invoice adjustments.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> It means that they want you to treat the mold for $1.00 per sq. ft. If there is a 5x5 area with mold, they don't care what is behind it, they just want the visible treated. 5x5 = 25 sq. ft. = $25.00.


I would think one would stay away from that, let your ins. co find out your doing mold treatments and see how quick you wont have ins.


----------



## HollandPPC

PoconoP said:


> I would think one would stay away from that, let your ins. co find out your doing mold treatments and see how quick you wont have ins.


That's why many call it discoloration and not mold. Less liability using KILLZ on discoloration. LOL


----------



## Guest

Grass cut season is now over for us. A foot of snow today ended it a couple days early, and thats ok by me. On a side note downtown was filled with 3 wheelers Fri/night, ( They meet once a year and ride in all our empty coal mines) NY NJ Conn plates everywhere. City folks riding in snow covered mines not to smart


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Grass cut season is now over for us. A foot of snow today ended it a couple days early, and thats ok by me. On a side note downtown was filled with 3 wheelers Fri/night, ( They meet once a year and ride in all our empty coal mines) NY NJ Conn plates everywhere. City folks riding in snow covered mines not to smart



LOL! We had near 60* here today and all i see is a dusting of snow in the mountains!! Oh, And ATV's are street legal here. We ride them right down the highway!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! We had near 60* here today and all i see is a dusting of snow in the mountains!! Oh, And ATV's are street legal here. We ride them right down the highway!


We are mine riders out here, we get real dust dirty, riding on the roads aint going to happen. My kids and I belong to an atv club and that works out good, but we ride local most of the time. (When I get time) We have 1,000s of acres just 3 miles from my house.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> We are mine riders out here, we get real dust dirty, riding on the roads aint going to happen. My kids and I belong to an atv club and that works out good, but we ride local most of the time. (When I get time) We have 1,000s of acres just 3 miles from my house.






Thats got to be pretty nice.


----------



## BPWY

I bet DreamWeaver is wishing right about now that he'd listened to me and mounted a snow plow on the work truck.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$




towns near the Maryland-Pennsylvania border saw 10 inches fall.
Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2011...east-coast-with-wet-heavy-snow/#ixzz1cEh0Bx3H
​


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Sure sounds familiar.
> 
> Its a shame too. Back when I started working for them I THOUGHT they were THE premier company to work for.
> 
> Didn't take long for that day dream to turn into nightmare.
> 
> And I got tired of the lies about no work in my home area.
> And they'd call asking me to do them a favor for an extra $25 trip fee to cover gas............. oh yeah the favor involved a 5 or 6 hour round trip out of area to cover some w/o they couldn't get covered by some one closer.
> 
> I'd tell them that their trip fee was lacking a 0 in front of the decimal point.
> They'd get seriously butt hurt.


I did one of those trip charge favors after a month of them emailing me. Spent 7 hrs driving to the property and getting the bid in. A week later the work order was canceled. $25 is nothing for the fuel and time but it's the principle that they weren't even going to pay me that.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> I did one of those trip charge favors after a month of them emailing me. Spent 7 hrs driving to the property and getting the bid in. A week later the work order was canceled. $25 is nothing for the fuel and time but it's the principle that they weren't even going to pay me that.



They have been bugging me for 3 weeks on an initial secure 110 miles one way but WILL NOT give a trip charge. Most of the companies i work with will give me a buck a mile one way but not the brothers. They are CHEAP! Like BPWY said, they WHERE good to work for but not anymore.......


----------



## brm1109

*SNow*

Ahh that is it. Done with all my snow customers. A thank you and check or cash in hand.
NO waiting, no photos.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> Ahh that is it. Done with all my snow customers. A thank you and check or cash in hand.
> NO waiting, no photos.


Make sure you report all that cash income so the government can tax the hell out you. Uncle Sam has to get his discount.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I bet DreamWeaver is wishing right about now that he'd listened to me and mounted a snow plow on the work truck.
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towns near the Maryland-Pennsylvania border saw 10 inches fall.
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2011...east-coast-with-wet-heavy-snow/#ixzz1cEh0Bx3H
> ​


BPWY,

I took MTMTNMAN's advice and Gorilla Taped 3 poly snow shovels to my front bumper for plowing and a 50 gal. trash can on my tailgate with a hole in it to spread salt. But man, after having to keep getting out to flip the snow off the shovels and having to kick and shake the trash can to get the salt to come out it took me nearly 4 hours to 1 small driveway.

I don't know, I really don't see how you guys make any money doing it this way:blink:

I figured I'd be able to upgrade to 2 trucks by now, but I can't get anybody else to drive the other one...:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Mtmntman fed you a line of bull and you believed him.


I'm not sure who deserves to be laughed at more.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Mtmntman fed you a line of bull and you believed him.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who deserves to be laughed at more.


What do you mean????? That's not the way you guys do it...:blink:


----------



## BPWY

That may be how he does it. It wouldn't surprise me none.



This is how I do it. From the comfort of my heated pickup. :clap:


----------



## GTX63

We use steel shovels and laundry baskets for the salt.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Mtmntman fed you a line of bull and you believed him.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who deserves to be laughed at more.


Fremont confirmed that this was the best way to do it. But this might explain why I've gone thru like a hundred of the plastic shovels. I think I'll do what GTX63 said and upgrade to the metal shovels. My son is getting pretty mad at me because he has to set in the back and keep kicking and shaking the trash can for the salt distribution

You know these youngins, I told him he was born with 10 fingers and toes, he can make do with a few less on his appendages:blink:

Next storm I'm gonna go with a piece of corrogated metal roof and a hand held seed dispenser. I think this will make my son very happy:clap:

BPWY, quit being a show off, not all of us have made the millions in P&P like you have to be able to buy one of them there fancy shmancy plow thingy's...:sad:


----------



## BPWY

That plow was around $2700 installed. Not counting my labor for install hours.
With the last storm its about half paid for already.


All that big deck building money you make you should be able to buy a NEW one. :boxing: :hammer: :cheesygri :cheesygri :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And that big ramp money.


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver, Where your at Fisher is king. http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/index.php

I LOVE mine.........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> DreamWeaver, Where your at Fisher is king. http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/index.php
> 
> I LOVE mine.........


I don't do Ice Fishing...:laughing:

Oh, you were talking about the plow maker.

Friggin showoffs........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> Friggin showoffs........:laughing::laughing::laughing:







Hey Matt, I think hes really getting jealous now. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Hey Matt, I think hes really getting jealous now. :laughing::laughing::laughing:



LOL! Here's some more..............


----------



## Guest

This is what we use in Nebraska/ Iowa :jester:


----------



## BPWY

Lawn man I have no doubt. 
Along with a few more of these contraptions.



http://www.mileanhour.com/files/2010/1/*******-snow-plow.jpg











And I even found the one that DreamWeaver was using.
Unfortunately it wont IMG post.

It was a ford superduty like he runs with snow shovels mounted to the bumper. It was perfect.


----------



## BPWY

Mtmntman told me he had a blade for his 4 wheeler.

What he didn't tell me was that his mug is on the internet "plowing" with it.

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


















http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/gallery/data/500/RedneckPlow1.JPG


----------



## Guest

Thank goodness for BAC's call center. What would I do with all those extra cell phone minutes if I wasn't on hold for hours a day?


----------



## thanohano44

uintahiker said:


> Thank goodness for BAC's call center. What would I do with all those extra cell phone minutes if I wasn't on hold for hours a day?


Before today, our average hold time was 2hrs and 18 minutes. First call lasted about 1 hr and 8 minutes.


----------



## BPWY

You guys are a lot more patient than I am.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Lawn man I have no doubt.


Yeah the Midwest was a shock on my senses when I first arrived; lucky for me I'm a transplant from Northern California who escaped the BS liberal gun laws of the 90's :gunsmilie: :2guns: So at least I can officially say mom and dad weren't related BEFORE marriage... But being this close to Missouri is scary







Don't let anyone fool you, some things will flow up a river against the current :whistling


----------



## BPWY

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



I've met FremontREO :blink: :laughing::laughing::clap::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know of any sub's in the Peoria IL area ?


----------



## brm1109

*New Jersey*

Well this puts a new twists on winterizations in New Jersey. I was told about this and took a while to verify it but. According to code NJ State Code # 45:14C-12.3 winterizations can only be done by a licensed plumber (as is 98% of all other plumbing work).
The state is now starting to crack down on this. 
I have to admit that I wasn't completely aware of this but now we can't do the winterizations.
Possible fines of $2500.00 and 30 days.


----------



## BPWY

This is similar to national plumbing code.

Not all states enforce it.

Wints in NJ just got a whole lot costlier.
No plumbers I know will wint for a measley $100 less discount and/or take photos of their work.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Well this puts a new twists on winterizations in New Jersey. I was told about this and took a while to verify it but. According to code NJ State Code # 45:14C-12.3 winterizations can only be done by a licensed plumber (as is 98% of all other plumbing work).
> The state is now starting to crack down on this.
> I have to admit that I wasn't completely aware of this but now we can't do the winterizations.
> Possible fines of $2500.00 and 30 days.


I think alot of states are like this but ofcourse they dont enforce it as far as I know


----------



## GTX63

We were at a vendor conference for SG where they had plumbers on hand to walk everyone thru each type of winterization. During the Q & A session, it was asked over and over again, how can an unlicensed plumber make repairs or modifications to the system without violationg local or state codes and requirements. The best answer they could come up with was to find a licensed plumber (maybe a friend of a friend) and work a deal with them to make repairs or mods, using the "volume for discount" approach. It was all done with a wink and a nod, and we were suprised that they even ageed to appear with SG knowing they were training people who may never have even touched a plumbing sytem before.


----------



## brm1109

I have been on the phone with some plumbers I know. Guess what they each told me that they don't touch winterizations for under $300.00.


----------



## JFMURFY

So to all..just start tellin your cheap clients...are going up... Two years ago LPS was paying $450 for a wet wintz...then Hud came down with that ML18 an shot the $$$ to sh t with their Marshal-Swift costing. I don't think their rowing with all oars in the water.


----------



## Guest

I find it a total disgrace that these companies KNOW that technically you need to be a licensed plumber but lead everyone on that "its ok so shutup and do your work" but they will be the first ones to "run for the hills" when the fines start coming down since it will be the contractors fault 100%. I sincerely hope someone taped that Safeguard meeting and some turns those plumber in so they can lose their licenses (if they actually were licensed plumbers). 

We were called from Omaha, NE code enforcement Friday wanting us to provide a list of all the properties we winterized this year in Omaha.....HHHMMMM wonder why? I'll tell ya: they are getting the fine books out and going to make some $$$$! Fortunately we turned down all the winterizes in NE this year so we cool. 

I'm waiting for the other Cities to start asking....holding our breath.


----------



## mtmtnman

$350 minimum here for a plumber to do a wint. Near a grand for a wet with with Glycol.


----------



## Guest

Got a NC work order for toilets. The reason, the last contractor had photos showing a clean toilet. Our visit before that other contractor, same dirty toilet. I get an email with the clean toilet photo that was obviously cropped and not date stamped. My thought is of course the other contractor didn't want to clean it for free with the free broom sweep with debris removal. I get emailed back, toilet was clean, NC order still stands. 
We just can't seem to win. Getting punished for doing your job! That's exactly why that was probably a old cropped photo! I wish they would realize that by doing that, people will just start working their system and nothing will get done right.


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's a good one. Had to fill out an "in consideration of" Lien Release for BAC and get my signature notarized for a multi thousand dollar job i completed through a local agent. Did this the 1st week of September. They kicked it back 3 weeks later as per BAC the amount was not spelled out properly. I wrote out _63/100_ instead of _Sixty Three Cents or should it be Sixty Three One Hundreths of a Dollar??? _ So i crossed out the 63/100 and wrote out Sixty Three Cents and kicked it back to them. Got it back today and they want a whole new one filled out and notarized as they didn't like me crossing out the 63/100. WTF is going on????? I have written checks for 00/000 for 24 years and NEVER had a bank complain!!! I have a dozen checks here on my desk, some from nationals, some from brokers and one from Wells Fargo and NONE of them have the cents spelled out!!! I'm betting when i do finally get the check from BAC the cents will not be spelled out either!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

Any excuse to hold onto your money as long as they can.


----------



## BPWY

My bitch for the day is I bid $12,000 on 300 yrds of debris, initial lawn, removal back deck fall hazard, and removal interior carpet that is badly stained with urine/feces, initial janitorial (nasty house) and winterize.


Nothing happens with the property that I can see except that I get a wint order.
Today when I go by another company is doing the debris removal for $6000. He is not doing initial yard, he is not removing the collapsing back deck, he is not removing the stained carpet and he is not doing the janitorial. But he got the job because his bid was less.


What idiots these banks are. They took his bid because it looked less never once taking into account that he was not doing no where near the amount of work I had been told to bid on.
And I know hes not going to do a real good job of debris removal. They'll still be a yard or two left behind.

When an apples to apples bid isn't done its not fair to the other bidders.


----------



## mtmtnman

And he's working through a regional out of Texas right? Add 20 to 25% to that $6000and they still need the deck removed, carpets removed and janitorial so now the "client" pays more in the end than it would have cost them by hiring you all in with no discount to add as you work direct. By the way, How can he justify getting rid of trash for $20 a yard? Your rates are 5X my rates here and i don't work for $20 a yard!!!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> And he's working through a regional out of Texas right? Add 20 to 25% to that $6000and they still need the deck removed, carpets removed and janitorial so now the "client" pays more in the end than it would have cost them by hiring you all in with no discount to add as you work direct. By the way, How can he justify getting rid of trash for $20 a yard? Your rates are 5X my rates here and i don't work for $20 a yard!!!!






Thats who he used to work for.



He doesn't bid the way I do.
He was planning on 2 30 yarders and breaking every thing down as he goes. Some body already got the metal/recyclables out for him and all the scrap wood hes hauling off in a pickup taking approx 7 days to complete the debris removal. I guess if you want to spend all that time in break down and special runs hauling the wood off your over head would be lower.
My plan was for production and to be in and out in 3 days. Rent a skid loader, run 2 dump trailers (pull one with my truck and a friend the other one, he could make dump runs while we filled the empty) and probably 2 worker bees.

As for the amount of yards....... he didn't think there was even half the number of cubes that I did.


The last job I ran into him on when he got done he told me he was half what I was and that my price was much closer to reality than his. 
I wonder where he'll come out on this one?

I would have liked the money but....... it was a big job.

Once hes "done" with his job I'll bid the carpet and deck tear down at $6000. :laughing:


----------



## Cooper2001

Regarding the need to have a licensed plumber complete winterization...does anyone know how I can find out what the specific laws are in the state of Indiana? I have looked on in.gov but not having much luck. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BPWY

Its national plumbing code.

What you gotta do is find out if your local enforces it.


----------



## Cooper2001

Where can I find the national code that states this? Who would I call in my area to see if they enforce that? Code enforcement?


----------



## BPWY

Fremont might have a link to nat plumbing code.


And probably your building department.


----------



## mtmtnman

Nothing in national code specific to winterizations though. It is up to "interpretation" just like our Constitution has been for many years........


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Thats who he used to work for.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't bid the way I do.
> He was planning on 2 30 yarders and breaking every thing down as he goes. Some body already got the metal/recyclables out for him and all the scrap wood hes hauling off in a pickup taking approx 7 days to complete the debris removal. I guess if you want to spend all that time in break down and special runs hauling the wood off your over head would be lower.
> My plan was for production and to be in and out in 3 days. Rent a skid loader, run 2 dump trailers (pull one with my truck and a friend the other one, he could make dump runs while we filled the empty) and probably 2 worker bees.
> 
> As for the amount of yards....... he didn't think there was even half the number of cubes that I did.
> 
> 
> The last job I ran into him on when he got done he told me he was half what I was and that my price was much closer to reality than his.
> I wonder where he'll come out on this one?
> 
> I would have liked the money but....... it was a big job.
> 
> Once hes "done" with his job I'll bid the carpet and deck tear down at $6000. :laughing:



I add 15% to all debris estimates anymore and usually end up pretty close. I shorted myself on debris one too many times. Agent had 3 bids on a 400 Yd Fannie Mae job and still no approval on any of them......


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I add 15% to all debris estimates anymore and usually end up pretty close. I shorted myself on debris one too many times. Agent had 3 bids on a 400 Yd Fannie Mae job and still no approval on any of them......






Same here.


----------



## Guest

Cooper2001 said:


> Where can I find the national code that states this? Who would I call in my area to see if they enforce that? Code enforcement?


We have it in writing from the Dept of Labor - State Code Division. It basically say's no person shall disturb any domestic water supply line unless you are a licensed plumber or the homeowner. Traps, drains and toilets being winterized is not considered domestic water but what good is a "trap only" winterize?.

Each State may have different rules but most that I know follows national codes or actually take National Code and strengthen them.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> We have it in writing from the Dept of Labor - State Code Division. It basically say's no person shall disturb any domestic water supply line unless you are a licensed plumber or the homeowner. Traps, drains and toilets being winterized is not considered domestic water but what good is a "trap only" winterize?.
> 
> Each State may have different rules but most that I know follows national codes or actually take National Code and strengthen them.


Ok, if that's the case are the plumbers pulling permits to do the wints? If so I see it as a scam for the cities to make bank. Also like I said it's up to interpretation. Ask ten different inspectors get ten different answers.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Ok, if that's the case are the plumbers pulling permits to do the wints? If so I see it as a scam for the cities to make bank. Also like I said it's up to interpretation. Ask ten different inspectors get ten different answers.




Agree but it only takes getting the wrong inspector once doesn't it...

You know as well as I that its nothing more than a money grab. If true safety of the consumer was at mind than I would wager that at least 30% of foreclosures (from the homes we see) would never pass code compliance.

Today: went into another mold coverup where someone painted over it and now bleeding through stronger than the original problem. House has non-functioning sewer lines to street and had sewage in it for 2 months, bank knows it, realtor knows it but the poor lady who stopped to ask what we were doing at the house since she has an tentative offer approval on the home has no idea...

Do you tell them? Keep your mouth shut? I won't say what I did.

The work completed should have had permits. Was there any pulled? You already know the answer. A hvac contractor supposedly inspected the furnace...do you actually believe that? If there was a licensed pro and if he/she was informed that the furnace sat for 2 months in sewage I tend to think that a recomendation would have been made to replace. 

I guess its like everything else in this business...its best not to know...huh.

Rant over


----------



## JFMURFY

Although it well and good to require licensed plumbers to perform wintz...its not practical...hell its even hard to nab one to get you a legitimate
quote on system replacements after the entrepreneurs have mined the property.

Who this assembly needs to contact is you state and national politicians...to get to HUD...they control the purse strings.
Many clients speak of national average pricing...but the fact of the matter is what is your time worth and what us the risk worth.


----------



## Guest

I get a kick out of when they tell you to pull the water meter.

I've never pull not even one.

The water meter is the municipalities property, NOT the homeowners.

They get pissed but I really can't translate into writing how little I actually care what they think when it comes to this.

I tell them the truth and it tick them off something fierce. Only a municipality employee or a licensed plumber can do that OR turn the water off at the curb.

If they start whining I simply tell them to contact the municipality. The conversation usually ends at that point.

As BPWY said, inform them of the requirements of THEIR contract that you signed with them. They really don't like hearing that.

I say we form an independent board to advise HUD Fannie how this industry is going and what they NEED to do to properly protect and preserve their rapidly depriciating assets.


----------



## Guest

I'm not working for the people you guys are but one time I had a job one city inspector oked some work to get it don.agreeing with the hud officer. Then after it was don a different inspector made me redo it plus do more Hud wouldn't pay me until the inspector approved it.. I was forest to do another $1000 of work. for free. and hud made like they were innocent. because the cities inspector made me do it. my bid was $19,000 the other bid for the same work from other contractor was $30,000 to $35,000 the cap of the grant was $20,000. I did extras filling sorry for the poor lady to start with. nothing was taken into account I just had to fix every thing. everybody involved will fill sorry for the same person and fill they helped them on your account. they all fill good about themselves. again on your account. I moved on and adjusted the way I did business with HUD I did complain to every one I could the HUD officer was fired. that year. git-ting someone fired dos fill awkward. I wasn't out to get him fired. but that was his consequences. other contractor thank me the next year.


----------



## JFMURFY

DreamWeaver said:


> I say we form an independent board to advise HUD Fannie how this industry is going and what they NEED to do to properly protect and preserve their rapidly depriciating assets.


This is what needs to be done...you are exactly right.
Form a non-profit and find out how to lobby Congress. ..


----------



## brm1109

The way it works is that for the winterization, you don;t need to pull a permit, you just need to be licensed to do it.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I say we form an independent board to advise HUD Fannie how this industry is going and what they NEED to do to properly protect and preserve their rapidly depriciating assets.


I really do not believe that HUD Fannie care about their assets.


----------



## thanohano44

72opp said:


> I really do not believe that HUD Fannie care about their assets.


And why should they? These properties have CPI on them.


----------



## Guest

I do not know what CPI stand for.


----------



## thanohano44

72opp said:


> I do not know what CPI stand for.


Collateral protection insurance.


----------



## Guest

Very well. Thank you. If they have this insurance on all of their properties, again I do not see how they would care about them...


----------



## thanohano44

72opp said:


> Very well. Thank you. If they have this insurance on all of their properties, again I do not see how they would care about them...


They do. This type of insurance in placed on all loan secured by a collateral.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> They do. This type of insurance in placed on all loan secured by a collateral.


That's not entirely true if you're talking about the insurance required for a loan that is over a specific loan to value....i.e. typically 80% LTV or greater of the purchase price / value / refiance amount. This is what's called PMI (Private Mortgage Insurance) or MI (Mortgage Insurance) Basically it is insuring the top 20% of the loan in the event of foreclosure and sometimes even default without foreclosure. But this is only for the loan, has nothing to do with the property.

Or are you talking about forced insurance which is typically placed on a property when the HO fails to pay their HO property insurance premiums. Just about every Mortgage / Deed of Trust has a provision that allows the Lender to put Forced Insurance on a property to PROTECT their investment in the event of an insurable loss. Now, whether they actually use that money collected from an insurance company for a covered loss or not is another story.


----------



## mtmtnman

Seem's like there a new nationals everyday. This one sound familiar to anyone?????

_Growing National REO and Property Preservation company is looking for REO or Bank owned repair contractors. Contractor vendors will be taking digital pictures of properties, filling out a property evaluation form and then performing the necessary repairs.


Contractor must be licensed and insured according to state, county or local regulations

Contractor must be able to have provide own tools, material, and labor to complete all jobs

Contractor must be able to perform the following types of repairs either through their own crews or other licensed subcontractors.

Painting - Interior / Exterior

Drywall- Repair and install

Water Heaters

Kitchen and Bathroom Cabinets

Counter tops- Granite, Formica, tile

Flooring- tile, Linoleum, carpet

Interior / exterior doors

Toilets, sinks and light plumbing

Electrical outlets, GFI

Tubs

Water Heaters

HVAC

Roofing


If you are interested in getting more information please respond to this email with your company contact information and Vendor account representative will contact you and provide our complete vendor packet.

We look forward to speaking to you. Thank you_


----------



## Guest

Dreamweaver,

I think Thanhanohanohan is talking the forced placed insurance. Collateral (cpi) normally is termed as forced placed ins all the time but you are correct concerning ltv ratios that apply on CPI. This is how I got into the P&P fiasco 15 yrs ago..writing forced placed insurance on loans that went into default.


----------



## Guest

They want a bid to seal with kilz...


----------



## Guest

My little halloweeners


----------



## Guest

They look like there grow up looking good . they also look imaginative God bless Good luck on the mold cover up.


----------



## brm1109

barefootlc said:


> They want a bid to seal with kilz...


I had one where the entire walls were covered with black "discoloration". So they have me go to do a bid to treat it.
I wrote that there was no way of treating it because it was so bad that the walls had to be demoed.
Well after several back and forths, they reassigned it. Said that I needed to give a price to treat it but just put that I couldn't guarantee it. I refused because if you covered and somebody didn't realize it you would be held responsible.


----------



## Guest

Anyone know what's up with FNMA? We received a lot of TO and wints two-three weeks ago, but nothing since. The company we go through placed themselves on voluntary hold in order to get every contractor in my area (SC) up to speed and ensure every property met the requirements. Work is starting to flow in for NC but not SC, anyone know why?


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> Anyone know what's up with FNMA? We received a lot of TO and wints two-three weeks ago, but nothing since. The company we go through placed themselves on voluntary hold in order to get every contractor in my area (SC) up to speed and ensure every property met the requirements. Work is starting to flow in for NC but not SC, anyone know why?


Maybe when they were on hold, someone took right over. It happens. You should never place work on hold.


----------



## Guest

Maybe they found someone with no insurance and not a licensed contractor in your area cheaper? Probably what happened since that is the nature of the business.

Otherwise our Fannie work has tripled in the last few months so it would make you wonder.


----------



## HollandPPC

Saw this AD on craigslist in my area. I swear there is a new one of these everyday. 5.60 inspections anyone. Might have to get my bicycle tuned up for this. 

We are a professional Property Preservation firm looking to both increase coverage in current areas and expand into new areas.

Looking for inspectors to complete drive-by inspections (minimum of 3 photos) to verify occupancy and property condition. A short online inspection form and photo upload is required. You can expect and average of 50-300 inspections per month depending on area. The inspections pay $5.60 each. 

You must be insured, able to provide digital photos via online sites, meet all deadlines (typically 7 calendar days), and provide your own equipment (vehicle, camera, etc). You will be a 1099 sub-contractor.

Please respond via email. In the body of the email you MUST provide the following:
* County coverage (must cover entire counties)
* Contact information. 

Our office will call or email you to setup an interview and discuss the opportunity!


----------



## mtmtnman

Paradox said:


> Anyone know what's up with FNMA? We received a lot of TO and wints two-three weeks ago, but nothing since. The company we go through placed themselves on voluntary hold in order to get every contractor in my area (SC) up to speed and ensure every property met the requirements. Work is starting to flow in for NC but not SC, anyone know why?


Which company are you working for? I heard a rumor one of the biggies lost 4 states for FNMA back east......


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> Saw this AD on craigslist in my area. I swear there is a new one of these everyday. 5.60 inspections anyone. Might have to get my bicycle tuned up for this.
> 
> We are a professional Property Preservation firm looking to both increase coverage in current areas and expand into new areas.
> 
> Looking for inspectors to complete drive-by inspections (minimum of 3 photos) to verify occupancy and property condition. A short online inspection form and photo upload is required. You can expect and average of 50-300 inspections per month depending on area. The inspections pay $5.60 each.
> 
> You must be insured, able to provide digital photos via online sites, meet all deadlines (typically 7 calendar days), and provide your own equipment (vehicle, camera, etc). You will be a 1099 sub-contractor.
> 
> Please respond via email. In the body of the email you MUST provide the following:
> * County coverage (must cover entire counties)
> * Contact information.
> 
> Our office will call or email you to setup an interview and discuss the opportunity!


Hmmm, $3.50 a gallon gas, I'll be all over that!!!!!!!:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Maybe they found someone with no insurance and not a licensed contractor in your area cheaper? Probably what happened since that is the nature of the business.
> 
> Otherwise our Fannie work has tripled in the last few months so it would make you wonder.


I don't think that they could pay any rational person any less. It's good money for me while I'm still a college student, but for someone with bills, kids, insurance, etc... not so much. Also, the company I work with closes out W/O on time and handles a large volume.

The last few months have been relentless here too until this voluntary hold. But it does make you wonder/worry. 


If they release a huge workload with ridiculous due dates on one day again... Well, can't do anything about it but hit it or quit it


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmm, $3.50 a gallon gas, I'll be all over that!!!!!!!:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


If you use a bicycle that is zero gas hence 100% savings. How can I lose?


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> If you use a bicycle that is zero gas hence 100% savings. How can I lose?


Moped.60-70 mpg


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> Moped.60-70 mpg


Might be hell in the winter.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Might be hell in the winter.


Chains:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> I don't think that they could pay any rational person any less. It's good money for me while I'm still a college student, but for someone with bills, kids, insurance, etc... not so much. Also, the company I work with closes out W/O on time and handles a large volume.
> 
> The last few months have been relentless here too until this voluntary hold. But it does make you wonder/worry.
> 
> 
> If they release a huge workload with ridiculous due dates on one day again... Well, can't do anything about it but hit it or quit it


Paradox, are you saying you are not insured? :blink:


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> Paradox, are you saying you are not insured? :blink:






Sure looked to me like that was what was said.




Most of the time the regionals that are screwing over their subs the way many regionals do don't require insurance from their subs.

They know the pay is so low that a legit business can't make a go of it.






Recently I did a couple of grass cuts and property condition inspections for a new national client. They demanded E&O for this work.
I told them they are out of their mind and that I was NOT going to be buying E&O for the very small amount of work they were giving me.
The premium cost would have been more than what work they were giving me ALL YEAR long.


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> That's not entirely true if you're talking about the insurance required for a loan that is over a specific loan to value....i.e. typically 80% LTV or greater of the purchase price / value / refiance amount. This is what's called PMI (Private Mortgage Insurance) or MI (Mortgage Insurance) Basically it is insuring the top 20% of the loan in the event of foreclosure and sometimes even default without foreclosure. But this is only for the loan, has nothing to do with the property.
> 
> Or are you talking about forced insurance which is typically placed on a property when the HO fails to pay their HO property insurance premiums. Just about every Mortgage / Deed of Trust has a provision that allows the Lender to put Forced Insurance on a property to PROTECT their investment in the event of an insurable loss. Now, whether they actually use that money collected from an insurance company for a covered loss or not is another story.


CPI is a forced placed insurance. The moment the lender is alerted that the current insurance policy is canceled, this policy is force placed on the collateral. (the owner is sent a letter advising them they have 14-31 days to show proof of coverage, if there is any type of a lapse, the owner is billed for the CPI during the time of lapsed coverage) This protects the lenders interest in the collateral. 

If the properties broken into, CPI takes care of it. Mold due to neglect or vandalism? CPI takes care of it.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Sure looked to me like that was what was said.
> 
> Most of the time the regionals that are screwing over their subs the way many regionals do don't require insurance from their subs.
> 
> They know the pay is so low that a legit business can't make a go of it.
> 
> Recently I did a couple of grass cuts and property condition inspections for a new national client. They demanded E&O for this work.
> I told them they are out of their mind and that I was NOT going to be buying E&O for the very small amount of work they were giving me.
> The premium cost would have been more than what work they were giving me ALL YEAR long.


Uninsured = Hack


----------



## brm1109

This is what we are up against, somebody with no insurance and probably no other business expenses or senses and we have to suffer.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> This is what we are up against, somebody with no insurance and probably no other business expenses or senses and we have to suffer.


Not to mention living rent free in mommy and daddy's basement.


----------



## brm1109

*heres another*

Received a wo awhile ago that I refused because it was for reglazing at HUD rate $30.00 I posted the rest earlier.
Receive another to submit bid. Why would I even submit a bid when I have been told that the reg. is all that is paid. 
Lets see, travel, photos, type bid, have bid denied.
lose lose lose.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> This is what we are up against, somebody with no insurance and probably no other business expenses or senses and we have to suffer.







This is why the rates have gotten to be as low as they are.
The banks/nats/HUD have all heard of the low prices these folks are willing to work for and been like "Hey great we can pay less and keep more, making more for doing less work on our end."

As for HUD rates going down so much the last few years................ when has the gooberment done price cuts???????????????? Normally working for the gooberment pays better than most other places.


As for Paradox............ wasn't he the one that came on here with a chip on his shoulder from the first post asking all sorts of newbie questions? And when he didn't get the answers he wanted told all of us that we are full of  (fecal matter)???? Guys like Fremont, Linda and Thano that have been in the biz for many years, guys like mtmntman and myself that have over 2 years experience among others........ that we were full of 


And then after all of that he sends out PMs to folks hoping that they'll give him some good tips and advice any way.

LMAO, that didn't happen. (the free advice)
Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice..... type of deal there boys and girls.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Here we go again!

http://www.conwaydailysun.com/node/476598/

LPS Field Services reports a property vacant or abandoned and hauls off $14,000 worth of PP from an address Chase THOUGHT was theirs, even though the difference in the address was 519 and 529.

WTG, Chase. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

WTG LPS too.


There are a lot of idiots in the chain of command here.

The contractor for starters should have reported this property occupied due to amount of personal property present.
LPS should have agreed with him and told Chase to go thru an eviction. 
Chase should have known enough to go with an eviction as well.


Plenty enough of idiots to stand in line with their pocket books open once the courts award judgment.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> This is why the rates have gotten to be as low as they are.
> The banks/nats/HUD have all heard of the low prices these folks are willing to work for and been like "Hey great we can pay less and keep more, making more for doing less work on our end."
> 
> As for HUD rates going down so much the last few years................ when has the gooberment done price cuts???????????????? Normally working for the gooberment pays better than most other places.
> 
> 
> As for Paradox............ wasn't he the one that came on here with a chip on his shoulder from the first post asking all sorts of newbie questions? And when he didn't get the answers he wanted told all of us that we are full of  (fecal matter)???? Guys like Fremont, Linda and Thano that have been in the biz for many years, guys like mtmntman and myself that have over 2 years experience among others........ that we were full of
> 
> 
> And then after all of that he sends out PMs to folks hoping that they'll give him some good tips and advice any way.
> 
> LMAO, that didn't happen. (the free advice)
> Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice..... type of deal there boys and girls.


Yes, that was me that asked newbie questions. I've learned a lot since then, some from experience and some resources such as this forum. I went off on Fremont because his post annoyed me at the time, which was an immature thing to do. I never said anyone was full of anything. I just didn't enjoy being cast aside due to my inexperience.

Anywho, how can you blame me for capitalizing on a good opportunity? I'm definitely not interested in this business long-term. After my bachelors I'd like to get my MBA and M of F and someday maybe own my own business. 

If you were in my situation you would be doing the same thing.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> http://www.conwaydailysun.com/node/476598/
> 
> LPS Field Services reports a property vacant or abandoned and hauls off $14,000 worth of PP from an address Chase THOUGHT was theirs, even though the difference in the address was 519 and 529.
> 
> WTG, Chase.
> 
> Linda


Wow.....


----------



## BPWY

Paradox said:


> Anywho, how can you blame me for capitalizing on a good opportunity? I'm definitely not interested in this business long-term. After my bachelors I'd like to get my MBA and M of F and someday maybe own my own business.
> 
> If you were in my situation you would be doing the same thing.







I fault any body that is a participant in depressing the rates that legitimate businesses must charge to cover business expenses and stay in business.

Does not matter if its P&P or lawn care, or retail sales etc etc etc.

By accepting low ball rates and operating with no insurance and no license that makes you or any body that operates that way part of the problem.
If you are operating legitimately, which you've never answered the questions to, by default that makes you guilty, then you need to study much harder in how to operate a business.
I'd say if you cannot understand these principles then you've got no business being in business for yourself.


----------



## HollandPPC

Paradox said:


> Yes, that was me that asked newbie questions. I've learned a lot since then, some from experience and some resources such as this forum. I went off on Fremont because his post annoyed me at the time, which was an immature thing to do. I never said anyone was full of anything. I just didn't enjoy being cast aside due to my inexperience.
> 
> Anywho, how can you blame me for capitalizing on a good opportunity? I'm definitely not interested in this business long-term. After my bachelors I'd like to get my MBA and M of F and someday maybe own my own business.
> 
> If you were in my situation you would be doing the same thing.


Let's give it a year and see how well you are capitalizing when you realize the cost of doing real business. 
Real business expenses like Workmans Comp, Insurance, Taxes, equipment repairs, etc. 
Good look with your weekend warrior approach to property preservation.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I fault any body that is a participant in depressing the rates that legitimate businesses must charge to cover business expenses and stay in business.
> 
> Does not matter if its P&P or lawn care, or retail sales etc etc etc.
> 
> By accepting low ball rates and operating with no insurance and no license that makes you or any body that operates that way part of the problem.
> If you are operating legitimately, which you've never answered the questions to, by default that makes you guilty, then you need to study much harder in how to operate a business.
> I'd say if you cannot understand these principles then you've got no business being in business for yourself.


Well said.


----------



## Guest

Lord forbid he gets sued and loses everything he owns.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> Lord forbid he gets sued and loses everything he owns.


Sometimes it's best to let them learn from their mistakes and lack of knowledge on their own.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> Lord forbid he gets sued and loses everything he owns.


Maybe his parents will co sign for some real equipment for him. Not much to take though if you live in your parents basement and use their Internet to upload work orders.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Sometimes it's best to let them learn from their mistakes and lack of knowledge on their own.


I've learned along time ago a mistake is the fastest way to learn ,even if it wasn't my mistake. He can take it what ever way he likes ,but he is taking a huge risk and is part of the problem with this trade.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> I've learned along time ago a mistake is the fastest way to learn ,even if it wasn't my mistake. He can take it what ever way he likes ,but he is taking a huge risk and is part of the problem with this trade.


I think I will name him. "weekend warrior hack".


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I fault any body that is a participant in depressing the rates that legitimate businesses must charge to cover business expenses and stay in business.
> 
> Does not matter if its P&P or lawn care, or retail sales etc etc etc.
> 
> By accepting low ball rates and operating with no insurance and no license that makes you or any body that operates that way part of the problem.
> If you are operating legitimately, which you've never answered the questions to, by default that makes you guilty, then you need to study much harder in how to operate a business.
> I'd say if you cannot understand these principles then you've got no business being in business for yourself.


I understand where you're coming from. We don't do work that we can't do. I think it might help to add that my grandfather, a general contractor, works with us. We don't do anything over our head or where there is great liability involved, such as mold removal, plumbing repairs, etc. We aren't dumb. 

The T/O we do are typically debris removal, maid service, handrail, maybe a padlock or two, and a few other minor things. We thoroughly document any preexisting damage and include it in our PCR. I understand how to cover my back. 

We complete our W/O on time and we do a good job. I'm not a vendor that halfway does a job, damages a property and doesn't report it, etc. 


Shifting gears... If the industry is in such terrible shape, why not consider a career change?

e: Liking the ad hominems and presuppositions Holland. Impressive stuff man.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> CPI is a forced placed insurance. The moment the lender is alerted that the current insurance policy is canceled, this policy is force placed on the collateral. (the owner is sent a letter advising them they have 14-31 days to show proof of coverage, if there is any type of a lapse, the owner is billed for the CPI during the time of lapsed coverage) This protects the lenders interest in the collateral.
> 
> If the properties broken into, CPI takes care of it. Mold due to neglect or vandalism? CPI takes care of it.


That's what I thought you were talking about.


----------



## BPWY

Paradox said:


> Shifting gears... If the industry is in such terrible shape, why not consider a career change?





I'm way ahead of you. By 4/2012 I fully plan on leaving bank work behind me.


I've got a lot of lawn care on the plate with signed contracts for 2012.
It looks to be a much brighter future than P&P.



And you still should have insurance for what you are doing.


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> I understand where you're coming from. We don't do work that we can't do. I think it might help to add that my grandfather, a general contractor, works with us. We don't do anything over our head or where there is great liability involved, such as mold removal, plumbing repairs, etc. We aren't dumb.
> 
> The T/O we do are typically debris removal, maid service, handrail, maybe a padlock or two, and a few other minor things. We thoroughly document any preexisting damage and include it in our PCR. I understand how to cover my back.
> 
> We complete our W/O on time and we do a good job. I'm not a vendor that halfway does a job, damages a property and doesn't report it, etc.
> 
> Shifting gears... If the industry is in such terrible shape, why not consider a career change?
> 
> e: Liking the ad hominems and presuppositions Holland. Impressive stuff man.



If you're running without the proper insurances you're dumber than you think.:jester:

If you're being hired by someone that doesn't require you to have at least GL insurance, they're dumber than you.:jester::jester::jester:

Not trying to be a smart ARSE, but it doesn't sound like that edumakation is paying dividends. Just saying.....


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> If you're running without the proper insurances you're dumber than you think.:jester:
> 
> If you're being hired by someone that doesn't require you to have at least GL insurance, they're dumber than you.:jester::jester::jester:
> 
> Not trying to be a smart ARSE, but it doesn't sound like that edumakation is paying dividends. Just saying.....


I like the personal attacks  I don't remember you seeing my transcript, or knowing my career options immediately upon graduation? I'd say that my "edumakation" is paying dividends. 

And don't worry about my liability situation, I did a lot of research on that and know where I stand. I'm good :clap:


You are looking out for your best interests, I understand. And I understand that what I'm doing is a small part of what you blame for the low prices. But why have you chosen a career path where the majority of the companies you deal with try to screw you over, cut rates to the bare minimum, and offer no job security? Sorry for the personal attack, but it looks like someone else's "edumakation" isn't paying off :jester:


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> You are looking out for your best interests, I understand. And I understand that what I'm doing is a small part of what you blame for the low prices. But why have you chosen a career path where the majority of the companies you deal with try to screw you over, cut rates to the bare minimum, and offer no job security? Sorry for the personal attack, but it looks like someone else's "edumakation" isn't paying off :jester:


You still didn't get it. What your doing to make your way thru college is the reason these prices are the way they are. You come into our trade to make ends meet,but when you leave to do what you do and we are still stuck with the crap you left behind. My only hope is the same for you. Going for medical degree and the government regulates you into making nothing. Then you'll know the pain.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Paradox said:


> I like the personal attacks  I don't remember you seeing my transcript, or knowing my career options immediately upon graduation? I'd say that my "edumakation" is paying dividends.
> 
> And don't worry about my liability situation, I did a lot of research on that and know where I stand. I'm good :clap:
> 
> 
> You are looking out for your best interests, I understand. And I understand that what I'm doing is a small part of what you blame for the low prices. But why have you chosen a career path where the majority of the companies you deal with try to screw you over, cut rates to the bare minimum, and offer no job security? Sorry for the personal attack, but it looks like someone else's "edumakation" isn't paying off :jester:


Wrong.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> You still didn't get it. What your doing to make your way thru college is the reason these prices are the way they are. You come into our trade to make ends meet,but when you leave to do what you do and we are still stuck with the crap you left behind. My only hope is the same for you. Going for medical degree and the government regulates you into making nothing. Then you'll know the pain.


The cream rises gang. The **** sinks.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> You still didn't get it. What your doing to make your way thru college is the reason these prices are the way they are. You come into our trade to make ends meet,but when you leave to do what you do and we are still stuck with the crap you left behind. My only hope is the same for you. Going for medical degree and the government regulates you into making nothing. Then you'll know the pain.


It's not my fault that a college kid can enter your trade and get the job done without any prior experience. The industries related to construction have always been feast or famine. What you're seeing now is exacerbated by the recession that we had, but it is still true. 

The trashouts we handle do not require someone with a general contractor's license. It's not complicated stuff. We don't repair roof damage or take care of other major bids. Also, since when are medical doctors hurting for money? 

I don't think any of you complained when you got paid several hundreds of dollars to do a winterization, even though you knew that by law only a licensed plumber could do that kind of work.

You aren't getting it.


----------



## Guest

OK boys and girls 

The "student" has it right on this one. IMO

This is an industry that has very little or NO regulations. Its the wild west mentality that is killing everyone. 

Service Companies KNOW that they only have a contract with the Banks for "X" number of years. They know that for them to make money (get rich) is to pay as little as possible for the longest amount of time. Its called getting rich of the workers back. Nothing new in this philosophy. Not saying its right but nonetheless it is happening or has happened in many industries until the workers actually *take a stand and say enough*

This "taking a stand" will never happen, albeit I wish it would, until either the economy improves (5-7 years longer in my humble opinion) or till all the workers go broke (1 year in my humbler opinion) staying in the P&P field. THEN they will reload and hire a new round of desperate people who will work for desparate wages. 

I despise government regulation and support TRUE free trade so I personally have no hard feelings that the young man is helping to pay his wage through school...Better than the other students taking loans up to their eyeballs and will never be able to pay it back and WE THE TAXPAYERS pay for those student loans when WE ALL KNOW those students can work doing something to HELP finance their way to/through school. I worked in my own small business (selling insurance) while in school. Yes that is heavily regulated and licensing was needed and P&P doesn't require it except for certain trades (each State is different) but something is better than nothing. 

I know this opinion won't be liked but I feel we are all looking at this from our own experiences trying to feed our families and pay our bills.

Look in the mirror tonight (not in the morning since we may scare ourselves and ask yourself this:

Are we willing to lobby to the Senators/Congress/Atty Generals and ASK that this field be regulated?:whistling


"oh man I'm not wanting to hit that submit button but here goes"


----------



## HollandPPC

I agree with Fremont to some extent but it still sounds like you have no insurance. So when you do your easy trashout with no experience do you ever have a helper? Here comes comes Workers Comp, or do you just pay them a little cash under the table. Wait until a little helper gets hurt on the job moving a giant moldy fridge. It will be a field day. I am sure you thought about this though.


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> It's not my fault that a college kid can enter your trade and get the job done without any prior experience. The industries related to construction have always been feast or famine. What you're seeing now is exacerbated by the recession that we had, but it is still true.
> 
> The trashouts we handle do not require someone with a general contractor's license. It's not complicated stuff. We don't repair roof damage or take care of other major bids. Also, since when are medical doctors hurting for money?
> 
> I don't think any of you complained when you got paid several hundreds of dollars to do a winterization, even though you knew that by law only a licensed plumber could do that kind of work.
> 
> You aren't getting it.


In some ways you are right but in others not so much. Regulated or not makes no difference to me. All you and Fremont are talking about is a man made legality, how about a moral one? People get operations and procedures done out of a van all the time who does it hurt? Both parties. If it all comes down to a law for you then your already breaking some. No workman comp, here if the repair is over $600 you have to be licensed. You say because we could get a few hundred for a wint before now its ok for us to break the law, who's to say any of us has done this? Simple fact, when a legitimate business tries to compete with a unlicensed hack such as yourself, we all lose. Contractors get a bad wrap from guys like you just looking to make some cash. Please do what other college kids do ,stay at home and work at Wendy's


----------



## BPWY

Paradox said:


> And don't worry about my liability situation, I did a lot of research on that and know where I stand. I'm good :clap:









Just admit that you are an uninsured hack. Instead of all this dancing around the issue. The only person you are fooling is yourself.





It sure appears that your high priced official education is a waste of money if you can't understand why you have to be licensed and carry worker's comp. :no::no::no:



MAN up and run a legit business.


----------



## GTX63

REO/Preservation/Inspection Insurance claims can be made against you long after you have forgotten the property or the reason you were even there. We were once issued a $400 chargeback 14 months after we had invoiced for our work because the property failed to come into compliance during the required time frame. After some research and verifying dates, realized it was no fault of our own; it was a reassigned order. Nevertheless, field service insurance isn't in case you screw up, it is to cya when someone feels that you did.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> WTG LPS too.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of idiots in the chain of command here.
> 
> The contractor for starters should have reported this property occupied due to amount of personal property present.
> LPS should have agreed with him and told Chase to go thru an eviction.
> Chase should have known enough to go with an eviction as well.
> 
> 
> Plenty enough of idiots to stand in line with their pocket books open once the courts award judgment.


I wont touch a house if it has anywhere near 500 in personals :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I wont say I have not secured a property with 500 in personals but I mean you can usually tell when their not occupied....An example I secured a nice big house that was almost completely empty except for the dune buggy in the living room ! How they got this in is beyond me


----------



## Guest

Mbobbish... You stated the obvious==== "morally right?"

Thank you since NOBODY in this industry AT THIS TIME wants to talk about the ethics of doing the "right thing". 

In this aspect Paradox could be wrong but I will still have to contend that the BIGGEST violator of any ethics is the Service Companies. The righting the wrong has to start somewhere and if the leadership won't then it comes back to the contractors? 

I think regulation is coming like a freight train. States are trying to make some rules but they are way late. Feds will just screw it up. If the industry doesn't self-regulate than we are in big big trouble.


----------



## HollandPPC

FremontREO said:


> Mbobbish... You stated the obvious==== "morally right?"
> 
> Thank you since NOBODY in this industry AT THIS TIME wants to talk about the ethics of doing the "right thing".
> 
> In this aspect Paradox could be wrong but I will still have to contend that the BIGGEST violator of any ethics is the Service Companies. The righting the wrong has to start somewhere and if the leadership won't then it comes back to the contractors?
> 
> I think regulation is coming like a freight train. States are trying to make some rules but they are way late. Feds will just screw it up. If the industry doesn't self-regulate than we are in big big trouble.


Even though most of the service companies are scumbags we should not stoop to their level. It may be ok for some people like PARADOX but for me I sleep much better knowing I follow regulations to the best of my ability. I do not run as high of a profit margin as superstar college hack but in the end I know I am doing what is right. Karma is a b*%#*.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> REO/Preservation/Inspection Insurance claims can be made against you long after you have forgotten the property or the reason you were even there. We were once issued a $400 chargeback 14 months after we had invoiced for our work because the property failed to come into compliance during the required time frame. After some research and verifying dates, realized it was no fault of our own; it was a reassigned order. Nevertheless, field service insurance isn't in case you screw up, it is to cya when someone feels that you did.


Why tell him anything? We've all tried to help him. But like every 18 year old. They know it all. You can't tell them anything. He's done his research (google, word of mouth etc) . Let his uninsured azz get beat like a race horse. He sounds like a kid that was never beat as a kid by his parents. He thinks he can come in here and flaunt his arrogance. He thinks he's making a sound business decision and that those of us with the experience, license and insurance are the idiots. Let him ask for help again and advice. And let's just remain silent like a the unassuming idiots that he thinks we are.


----------



## Guest

You gotta give the kid some kudos!

He can sure stir up a hornets nest


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah this is also only my thoughts:

He is using this forum for a sociealogy thesis (study) and is not a contractor at all......

Hmmmm? Imo


----------



## HollandPPC

FremontREO said:


> Oh yeah this is also only my thoughts:
> 
> He is using this forum for a sociealogy thesis (study) and is not a contractor at all......
> 
> Hmmmm? Imo


Or better yet he works for a major service scumbag. SG, Five Related Siblings, etc.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Even though most of the service companies are scumbags we should not stoop to their level. It may be ok for some people like PARADOX but for me I sleep much better knowing I follow regulations to the best of my ability. I do not run as high of a profit margin as superstar college hack but in the end I know I am doing what is right. Karma is a b*%#*.


Amen!!


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Or better yet he works for a major service scumbag. SG, Five Related Siblings, etc.


He said he works for someone who has the contract. As we idiots all know. With no insurance, he's working for our competition who will have a lot of mistakes not reported and they will get back charged and then offset paradox's receivables and he will come in here crying.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> He said he works for someone who has the contract. As we idiots all know. With no insurance, he's working for our competition who will have a lot of mistakes not reported and they will get back charged and then offset paradox's receivables and he will come in here crying.


Watch them roll in and out like the tide.


----------



## Guest

Its friday just chill out and come have a martini with me tonight peeps !


----------



## HollandPPC

XLARGEX said:


> Its friday just chill out and come have a martini with me tonight peeps !


Believe me and JACK will be hanging out.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Why tell him anything? We've all tried to help him. But like every 18 year old. They know it all. You can't tell them anything. He's done his research (google, word of mouth etc) . Let his uninsured azz get beat like a race horse. He sounds like a kid that was never beat as a kid by his parents. He thinks he can come in here and flaunt his arrogance. He thinks he's making a sound business decision and that those of us with the experience, license and insurance are the idiots. Let him ask for help again and advice. And let's just remain silent like a the unassuming idiots that he thinks we are.


I have never even implied that any of you are idiots. Don't put words in my mouth.

"He sounds like a kid that was never beat as a kid by his parents." Are you kidding me? 

I respect where y'all are coming from. We won't agree on this issue. But please understand I'm not going into these jobs and screwing up or leaving behind a mess for some other guy to come clean up. My business model doesn't depend on screwing people over like business model the service companies employ.


----------



## HollandPPC

Paradox said:


> I have never even implied that any of you are idiots. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> "He sounds like a kid that was never beat as a kid by his parents." Are you kidding me?
> 
> I respect where y'all are coming from. We won't agree on this issue. But please understand I'm not going into these jobs and screwing up or leaving behind a mess for some other guy to come clean up. My business model doesn't depend on screwing people over like business model the service companies employ.


You may be good at picking up debris but there is much more than just that. It is highly unlikely with no license, insurance, experience that you can identify all aspects of the industry. You and your buddies may be causing more damage then you even know. Just because you have a pickup truck does not make you a contractor.


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> Its friday just chill out and come have a martini with me tonight peeps !






You just made me thirsty for a pitcher of house margaritas. :clap:


Its your fault.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> You may be good at picking up debris but there is much more than just that. It is highly unlikely with no license, insurance, experience that you can identify all aspects of the industry. You and your buddies may be causing more damage then you even know. Just because you have a pickup truck does not make you a contractor.


Again, my grandfather is a licensed general contractor and comes along with us to every job. Having built over 100 houses, I think he has a little bit of experience :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

Paradox said:


> Again, my grandfather is a licensed general contractor and comes along with us to every job. Having built over 100 houses, I think he has a little bit of experience :thumbsup:




So is he the one signed up with the national/regional?? Is he currently insured?? Is he carrying work comp on you?? If he has built over 100 homes i'm sure he knows being low bidder does not always equal profit.............


----------



## HollandPPC

Paradox said:


> Again, my grandfather is a licensed general contractor and comes along with us to every job. Having built over 100 houses, I think he has a little bit of experience :thumbsup:


I am sure he cones to every job and babysits you. Can only imagine what your "Shop" looks like.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> So is he the one signed up with the national/regional?? Is he currently insured?? Is he carrying work comp on you?? If he has built over 100 homes i'm sure he knows being low bidder does not always equal profit.............


Why do you want all of these details? I'm tired of defending myself against people who are using me as the scapegoat to get all of their anger and frustration out on.

Holland: Grow up. You started making pathetic personal attacks from the beginning. Take your anger out on the service companies that have cut the prices. The construction industry was a bubble for several years, and it is not my fault that it popped. 

I know that if any of you were in my shoes, the majority of you would be doing the same thing. Unfortunately several of you, like Holland, are too immature to view something from a different, unbiased perspective.


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> Again, my grandfather is a licensed general contractor and comes along with us to every job. Having built over 100 houses, I think he has a little bit of experience :thumbsup:


So your grandfather is a GC with nothing to do? I don't know of any GC who would ride around to watch anyone work without a vested interest in the job. I don't know of 1 GC who would work for regional rates.


----------



## mtmtnman

Paradox said:


> Why do you want all of these details? I'm tired of defending myself against people who are using me as the scapegoat to get all of their anger and frustration out on.
> 
> Holland: Grow up. You started making pathetic personal attacks from the beginning. Take your anger out on the service companies that have cut the prices. The construction industry was a bubble for several years, and it is not my fault that it popped.
> 
> I know that if any of you were in my shoes, the majority of you would be doing the same thing. Unfortunately several of you, like Holland, are too immature to view something from a different, unbiased perspective.




WHY???? Don't get me started. At one time not to long ago i employed 3 people feeding 3 families. Due to all the "Weekend Warriors" like yourself getting in with no real plans of running a legitimate business and driving the prices down so you can make beer money, 2 out of 3 of these families are at the food bank every week for groceries!! Both of these people could go to work tomorrow for the lowballers advertising on CL but both know it would just be a good way for them to loose even more $$$ in the end because they have seen the good times in the business and know to operate a legitimate business it would cost them more than they where being paid. You don't seem to understand by you working for beer money you are setting the rate for the rest of us that run a business and employ people.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> So your grandfather is a GC with nothing to do? I don't know of any GC who would ride around to watch anyone work without a vested interest in the job. I don't know of 1 GC who would work for regional rates.


There are friends and family that volunteer to help each other in all walks of life and in many endeavors. Having supportive family is not so unusual. Not everyone helps others only if they have a "vested interest"


----------



## thanohano44

packer_rich said:


> There are friends and family that volunteer to help each other in all walks of life and in many endeavors. Having supportive family is not so unusual. Not everyone helps others only if they have a "vested interest"


I understand what you're saying. I find it hard to believe a GC will go with his grandson to every single job he does. When he has a business to attend to. I've helped my family members an employed up to 38 of them at one time. I've trained numerous contractors who were friends and family members as well in PNP. I know that it's possible to go with someone to every single job. 5-10 maybe.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> So is he the one signed up with the national/regional?? Is he currently insured?? Is he carrying work comp on you?? If he has built over 100 homes i'm sure he knows being low bidder does not always equal profit.............


Perhaps his grandfather hasn't figured out that he could get a lot of higher paying work for his grandson.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Perhaps his grandfather hasn't figured out that he could get a lot of higher paying work for his grandson.


Boy you people spend an awful lot of your day on this page :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Boy you people spend an awful lot of your day on this page :laughing:


When you run a legit business like many of us, you tend to have high end products to help you do the job. Like smartphones, tablets etc that send you notifications on the CT app


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> When you run a legit business like many of us, you tend to have high end products to help you do the job. Like smartphones, tablets etc that send you notifications on the CT app


I have the CT app on my Iphone :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> When you run a legit business like many of us, you tend to have high end products to help you do the job. Like smartphones, tablets etc that send you notifications on the CT app


Do you use a tablet ? If so whats the advantages, I have always used a netbook myself !


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> I have the CT app on my Iphone :thumbup:


As they say in FB, #SMH. Lol


----------



## Guest

I think the Iphone is a great back up camea for when I break the reg one for the 10th time


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I think the Iphone is a great back up camea for when I break the reg one for the 10th time


Apple crap is overated. I know of VERY few contractors that can keep one more than a few months without destroying it. The Otterbox is too bulky. I am running this one and so far VERY pleased. http://www.casiogzone.com/commando/


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Do you use a tablet ? If so whats the advantages, I have always used a netbook myself !


I like my netbook. The tablets have no "feel" as they have no keyboard.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Apple crap is overated. I know of VERY few contractors that can keep one more than a few months without destroying it. The Otterbox is too bulky. I am running this one and so far VERY pleased. http://www.casiogzone.com/commando/


LOL I agree but I love the Iphone and I have a otterbox ! It's like your a Ms. Cleo of CT :laughing:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I like my netbook. The tablets have no "feel" as they have no keyboard.......


Well it's almost 2012 I prefer no keyboard :laughing: 
I guess when you live in BFE and you dont get out much it's differrent :no:


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> LOL I agree but I love the Iphone and I have a otterbox ! It's like your a Ms. Cleo of CT :laughing:


What advantage is the Iphone over an Android???


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Well it's almost 2012 I prefer no keyboard :laughing:
> I guess when you live in BFE and you dont get out much it's differrent :no:


LOL! I type a LOT better on a keyboard. Feeling the click makes the difference i think. I find when i type on my phone screen i have to constantly go back and correct spelling and the same thing when i tried an Ipad.....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What advantage is the Iphone over an Android???


The Iphone is "the thing to have" LOL...I had a blackberry and droid pro and just didnt like them...


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Apple crap is overated. I know of VERY few contractors that can keep one more than a few months without destroying it. The Otterbox is too bulky. I am running this one and so far VERY pleased. http://www.casiogzone.com/commando/


I use Siri to right up my bids as I'm walking through the house. The camera is great for recurring work. I have apps that I use for work. I think I emailed you an example of one of them. I use an otterbox and love it. I would have broken this phone a loooooong time ago if I didn't have it.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I like my netbook. The tablets have no "feel" as they have no keyboard.......


I like my iPad for the apps. I'm sure an android table would be just as nice.


----------



## HollandPPC

Paradox said:


> Why do you want all of these details? I'm tired of defending myself against people who are using me as the scapegoat to get all of their anger and frustration out on.
> 
> Holland: Grow up. You started making pathetic personal attacks from the beginning. Take your anger out on the service companies that have cut the prices. The construction industry was a bubble for several years, and it is not my fault that it popped.
> 
> I know that if any of you were in my shoes, the majority of you would be doing the same thing. Unfortunately several of you, like Holland, are too immature to view something from a different, unbiased perspective.


Too immature hmmm. Own my own "real business". I have six full time employes. They all have health insurance through the company. Start of next year 401 K will be starting. Instead of being a dickbag take the harsh advice as the reality of the business. If you can't play with the big boys don't open your mouth.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> What advantage is the Iphone over an Android???


I find the iPhone much easier to navigate. We have android phones. I like those 2 but my experience with the androids is that it stalls too dang much and doesn't have many apps(so far) that can help make it useful. I do like the android camera.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Too immature hmmm. Own my own "real business". I have six full time employes. They all have health insurance through the company. Start of next year 401 K will be starting. Instead of being a dickbag take the harsh advice as the reality of the business. If you can't play with the big boys don't open your mouth.


Well said. If you're a sensitive nancy boy, this industry ain't for you.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Boy you people spend an awful lot of your day on this page :laughing:


Crappy pic of my "portable office" If a guy could get an tablet and also use a stand alone keyboard i think it would be ok. The Sheriffs dept tried a couple tablets in their cars a while back but they didn't work out.....


----------



## REO2Rentals

Paradox said:


> It's not my fault that a college kid can enter your trade and get the job done without any prior experience. The industries related to construction have always been feast or famine. What you're seeing now is exacerbated by the recession that we had, but it is still true.
> 
> The trashouts we handle do not require someone with a general contractor's license. It's not complicated stuff. We don't repair roof damage or take care of other major bids. Also, since when are medical doctors hurting for money?
> 
> I don't think any of you complained when you got paid several hundreds of dollars to do a winterization, even though you knew that by law only a licensed plumber could do that kind of work.
> 
> You aren't getting it.





thanohano44 said:


> He said he works for someone who has the contract. As we idiots all know. With no insurance, he's working for our competition who will have a lot of mistakes not reported and they will get back charged and then offset paradox's receivables and he will come in here crying.


Let have a bottle of warm breastmilk ready for him:clap:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Crappy pic of my "portable office" If a guy could get an tablet and also use a stand alone keyboard i think it would be ok. The Sheriffs dept tried a couple tablets in their cars a while back but they didn't work out.....


Looks like your on facebook


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Looks like your on facebook




Nope, CT!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What advantage is the Iphone over an Android???


iPhone & other "Apple Crap" is more universally supported by not only the PP industry but most other industries. You will find more apps written for Apple products than all the others combined. I can interface with a couple of the companies I deal with through their iPhone apps. One of the companies even gives preference to contractors with iPhones.


----------



## BPWY

MichiganREO said:


> Let have a bottle of warm breastmilk ready for him:clap:






LMFAO :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## HollandPPC

Is it beer time yet?


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Oh yeah this is also only my thoughts:
> 
> He is using this forum for a sociealogy thesis (study) and is not a contractor at all......
> 
> Hmmmm? Imo





So you're saying he is admitting to being an unprofessional "contractor" (I use that term in the absolute loosest sense of the word) while in turn acting like an experienced forum troll????


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Crappy pic of my "portable office" If a guy could get an tablet and also use a stand alone keyboard i think it would be ok. The Sheriffs dept tried a couple tablets in their cars a while back but they didn't work out.....


The ASUS Eeeepad is what I have for tablet and it DOES have a keyboard add on, it's been great for me so far in writing bids out in the field. And I'm with you I find those touch keyboards to be a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## thanohano44

P3+ said:


> The ASUS Eeeepad is what I have for tablet and it DOES have a keyboard add on, it's been great for me so far in writing bids out in the field. And I'm with you I find those touch keyboards to be a bit of a nuisance.


The iPad2 has a physical keyboard add on. A bit pricey. I'm sure when Siri is available for the iPad that will change things. I'm working on some forms for the ioS devices Plan on working on as winter time is a nice break being in AZ.


----------



## Guest

New rule! Debris in toilets, tubs and sinks are to be removed at no extra charge when doing a winterization.


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> New rule! Debris in toilets, tubs and sinks are to be removed at no extra charge when doing a winterization.


Says who? I refuse to clean a medium or heavy toilet for free. Disgusting.


----------



## mtmtnman

mt4closure said:


> iPhone & other "Apple Crap" is more universally supported by not only the PP industry but most other industries. You will find more apps written for Apple products than all the others combined. I can interface with a couple of the companies I deal with through their iPhone apps. One of the companies even gives preference to contractors with iPhones.




My experience with Apples goes back to PC's and Apple always had to be the odd one out where nothing most everyone was running worked on an Apple so it was always a pain. The cost has also been a factor as i admit i am a CHEAP SOB! It's funny P&P co's don't have android apps as there are probably 10X more android phones out there than Iphones. I find it simpler to e-mail stuff from the netbook on site VS the phone anyways as the screen and keyboard on any phone sucks. I just find it hard to buy into all the hype. My phone needs to function as a phone with the occasional internet capability. I am never but a few steps from my netbook. I could give a tinkers damn about music or movies and it seems the Iphone builds around all that hype from the adds i have seen.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Says who? I refuse to clean a medium or heavy toilet for free. Disgusting.


Siblings


----------



## BPWY

SWOH REO said:


> New rule! Debris in toilets, tubs and sinks are to be removed at no extra charge when doing a winterization.





SWOH REO said:


> Siblings






Wish in one hand, poop in the other.


See which one fills up first.


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> Siblings


I haven't heard that yet. I always bid it out.


----------



## Guest

Wow, I've been reading these last couple pages and why does anybody care what anyone else does. The college kid is not in any way responsible for pricing, there are 100 guys behind him willing do do the work for less. So F**king what. The pricing will continue to drop and then one day unemployment will drop to 5% and the people will leave and the prices will go up. 

Next Topic: Went to nat we do work for conference during the week. Great experiance, meet alot of great folks. Got alot of contacts for work in our area, and learned alot of bad some folks are doing. ("I've got over 700 gallons of paint in my yard. What should i do with it?" 
"Let the EPA find it they will take care of it for you.") Learning what the future of reo was an eyeopener, the money is going to be huge. The fun was closing the bar each night, we drank alot, but some of those folks couldnt seem to make breakfest at 7:00 am. 

Abe Lincolns advice to Obama. "Go see a play"-


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Learning what the future of reo was an eyeopener,






So do tell whats going to be new and improved.

thanks


----------



## Guest

Differnt because what is going to happen will change everything about housing we ever knew.


----------



## thanohano44

More government intervention.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Differnt because what is going to happen will change everything about housing we ever knew.







Details man, this post tells nothing that the other one didn't already cover.



Give us some thing to work with.

One or two specifics.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> More government intervention.







That certainly seems to be the one constant in life. Along with too high of taxes.


More gooberment meddling into things they have no business meddling in.


----------



## Guest

Will one thing i'll say is the goverment is not in this part of it witch is why it will work and if the goverment was smart they would stay out of it because it will work if they stay out.

On a side note i got a new shot glass in TX, and its like they say about everything being bigger so i get more vol. per shot. I'm breaking it in tonight.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Differnt because what is going to happen will change everything about housing we ever knew.



Likely smoke, mirrors and rah rah rah. Been around corporate America too many years to believe it...............


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> That certainly seems to be the one constant in life. Along with too high of taxes.
> 
> More gooberment meddling into things they have no business meddling in.


What? You don't think our government is better managing out money and lives better than we can. How absurd. Lol


----------



## Guest

You cant have it both ways, you guys want licensed contractors, permits used, hud rules and so on. So you have to accept them in other parts to, r.e. taxes etc.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Wow, I've been reading these last couple pages and why does anybody care what anyone else does. The college kid is not in any way responsible for pricing, there are 100 guys behind him willing do do the work for less. So F**king what. The pricing will continue to drop and then one day unemployment will drop to 5% and the people will leave and the prices will go up.
> 
> Next Topic: Went to nat we do work for conference during the week. Great experiance, meet alot of great folks. Got alot of contacts for work in our area, and learned alot of bad some folks are doing. ("I've got over 700 gallons of paint in my yard. What should i do with it?"
> "Let the EPA find it they will take care of it for you.") Learning what the future of reo was an eyeopener, the money is going to be huge. The fun was closing the bar each night, we drank alot, but some of those folks couldnt seem to make breakfest at 7:00 am.
> 
> Abe Lincolns advice to Obama. "Go see a play"-


When do you see unemployment going back down to 5% or lower? Recent trends show otherwise. 

I agree with you that there are a 100 other guys willing to do the work for less. If they're insured, licensed and run a legitimate business, I doubt it! More power to them to run themselves and their business into the dirt.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> You cant have it both ways, you guys want licensed contractors, permits used, hud rules and so on. So you have to accept them in other parts to, r.e. taxes etc.


PoconoP, the government works for us. Not we work for them. They are getting in the way of WE THE PEOPLE. Taxing us business owners more when we are the ones who create and provide jobs for other Americans. When I'm busting my azz 18+ hours a day to build a better life for my family, building a business that gainfully employees my fellow man and then punishes my hard work to reward the lazy, unmotivated and ignorant, I have a problem with that! I have no problem paying my fair share and helping those in need. I have a problem when they take my hard earn money and apply it to causes I would never give my money to.


----------



## mtmtnman

We'll folks, once or twice a year you get an e-mail you just can't help but pass along. Any of y'all that are over 40 or grew up in the the country can relate to this......................


A DIFFERENT KIND OF DRUG PROBLEM....


The other day, someone at a store in our town read that a Methamphetamine lab had been found in an old farmhouse in the adjoining county and he asked me a rhetorical question, “Why didn't we have a drug problem when you and I were growing up?”

I replied, I had a drug problem when I was young: I was drug to church on Sunday morning. I was drug to church for weddings and funerals. I was drug to family reunions and community socials no matter the weather.

I was drug by my ears when I was disrespectful to adults. I was also drug to the woodshed when I disobeyed my parents, told a lie, brought home a bad report card, did not speak with respect, spoke ill of the teacher or the preacher, or if I didn't put forth my best effort in everything that was asked of me.

I was drug to the kitchen sink to have my mouth washed out with soap if I uttered a profanity. I was drug out to pull weeds in mom's garden and flower beds and cockleburs out of dad's fields. I was drug to the homes of family, friends and neighbors to help out some poor soul who had no one to mow the yard, repair the clothesline, or chop some firewood, and, if my mother had even known that I took a single dime as a tip for this kindness, she would have drug me back to the woodshed.

Those drugs are still in my veins and they affect my behavior in everything I do, say or think. They are stronger than cocaine, crack, or heroin; and, if today's children had this kind of drug problem, America would be a better place.

God bless the parents who drugged us.


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> I like the personal attacks  I don't remember you seeing my transcript, or knowing my career options immediately upon graduation? I'd say that my "edumakation" is paying dividends.
> 
> And don't worry about my liability situation, I did a lot of research on that and know where I stand. I'm good :clap:
> 
> 
> You are looking out for your best interests, I understand. And I understand that what I'm doing is a small part of what you blame for the low prices. But why have you chosen a career path where the majority of the companies you deal with try to screw you over, cut rates to the bare minimum, and offer no job security? Sorry for the personal attack, but it looks like someone else's "edumakation" isn't paying off :jester:


Like I tell my MANY clients outside the P&P world, "Sometimes the truth hurts, but I'm not going to lie to make you feel better." 

For the record, P&P is a small portion of my business. I saw that train wreck happening a mile away.

You keep rollling and make that big money in P&P. Eventually you'll wake up either forcefully or by epiphany and realize what we've all been telling you. Wall Streets a calling:laughing:


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> PoconoP, the government works for us. Not we work for them. They are getting in the way of WE THE PEOPLE. Taxing us business owners more when we are the ones who create and provide jobs for other Americans. When I'm busting my azz 18+ hours a day to build a better life for my family, building a business that gainfully employees my fellow man and then punishes my hard work to reward the lazy, unmotivated and ignorant, I have a problem with that! I have no problem paying my fair share and helping those in need. I have a problem when they take my hard earn money and apply it to causes I would never give my money to.


Sorry the goverment does not work for you,25 years ago yes. !8 hour work day and what you hang a flag and say your free. We live in the U.S.S.R. I learned about growing up in the 70's only 100 fold worse.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> You cant have it both ways, you guys want licensed contractors, permits used, hud rules and so on. So you have to accept them in other parts to, r.e. taxes etc.



All I ask for is a LEVEL PLAYING FIELD!

I'd simply like to know that the person/business that I am directly competing against is on the up and up as most of us are. It's absurd to think that we as legitimate business owners can competitively bid against some jacksmack that's running a "business" without G&L, Work Comp, Comm. Auto, Umbrella, GC License, Lead Safe Cert. etc. Simply put if we are expected to expedite these "URGENT" bids then they better damn well be an apples for apples bid and the competitor best be playing on the big boy court and not trying to hustle their way through the pee wee division. Precisely why I will NEVER do any work for a regional, they allow these damn so called _craigslist contractors _ to thrive simply to improve their bottom line. Don't get me wrong, I do understand their plight (those that are trying to save), but this is also what is forcing so many responsible, respectable, and trustworthy business' to shut their doors....they just cannot compete in pricing. No matter how you peel the layers back....we all know our operating costs are exactly what they are. There is little we can do to alter that. I'd be more willing to bet that most of us know almost to the dollar the amount of revenue must be generated to the day/week to simply pay expenses.

Sorry for the rant....just irks me to no end seeing a$$ clowns get away with this. I used to be quite happy in my "dream job" for many years as a construction director for a development company....and then! Well we all know what happened POP goes the bubble.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I haven't heard that yet. I always bid it out.


I found out via a NC work order.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Sorry the goverment does not work for you,25 years ago yes. !8 hour work day and what you hang a flag and say your free. We live in the U.S.S.R. I learned about growing up in the 70's only 100 fold worse.


You live in the "USSR" because you allow it.


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> I found out via a NC work order.


Wow. I just did 4 for them yesterday and it had no mention of that. If the toilet is too bad, just submit a bid or call in for a increase.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Wow. I just did 4 for them yesterday and it had no mention of that. If the toilet is too bad, just submit a bid or call in for a increase.


I've never had an issue with it before. Seems like they are making stuff up as they go lately.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> I've never had an issue with it before. Seems like they are making stuff up as they go lately.



Bout right for the siblings.................


----------



## mtmtnman

Damn Ocwen is a pain! For all the questions they had on this migration bundle that i ALREADY answered on my initial SVS bundle in April we uploaded over* 900 photos!!!!!*


----------



## BPWY

This is why I didn't make the switch to their new system.


----------



## mtmtnman

Grrrr!!!!!!!!! Trying to get Ocwens wint uploaded and VMS is telling me before and after don't friggen match!!!!! WHERE IN THE HELL DO YOU CHECK BEFORE AND AFTER IN VMS???????????

Before and After Photo Count does not Match.

*After Photo does not exist in the following Before photo : * 

after
Winterize photos.


----------



## mtmtnman

Nowhere is there a place for checking before and after. It's looking like i paid my sub for a rewint i wont get paid for as i sure as hell am not going to try to get help from the Indians that can't speak English or understand what i am trying to tell them........ God i LOVE broker work! None of this BS!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

Email Carlos.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Nowhere is there a place for checking before and after. It's looking like i paid my sub for a rewint i wont get paid for as i sure as hell am not going to try to get help from the Indians that can't speak English or understand what i am trying to tell them........ God i LOVE broker work! None of this BS!!!!!


Email them screen prints and all photos.


----------



## Guest

*I've got the power......back*

Hey boys and girls, my town just got power back from last Sat. storm in Connecticut:clap: Power line, phone line, cable line torn off house from falling trees. What a nightmare. No water (well pump), no heat, cold nights (20's), infrequent showers at friends with power, all hotel rooms booked, running back and forth to the gas station to keep the generator going for fridge and a couple of lights. Finally got my electrician to come over Thurs and re-wire my boiler to get some heat. From generators humming all last week to chain saws buzzing yesterday
Really need to get my house wired and set up for the next disaster.
Don't appreciate how spoiled we are with all our conveniences till we lose them for a week.


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> Hey boys and girls, my town just got power back from last Sat. storm in Connecticut:clap: Power line, phone line, cable line torn off house from falling trees. What a nightmare. No water (well pump), no heat, cold nights (20's), infrequent showers at friends with power, all hotel rooms booked, running back and forth to the gas station to keep the generator going for fridge and a couple of lights. Finally got my electrician to come over Thurs and re-wire my boiler to get some heat. From generators humming all last week to chain saws buzzing yesterday
> Really need to get my house wired and set up for the next disaster.
> Don't appreciate how spoiled we are with all our conveniences till we lose them for a week.


Glad you are slowly getting your life back to normal. Document EVERYTHING for the ins adjuster..even the hours of generator usage. Have a contractor with xactimate knowledge, if you don't, estimate your loss so you can get your entitled amount of ins loss. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Grrrr!!!!!!!!! Trying to get Ocwens wint uploaded and VMS is telling me before and after don't friggen match!!!!! WHERE IN THE HELL DO YOU CHECK BEFORE AND AFTER IN VMS???????????
> 
> Before and After Photo Count does not Match.
> 
> *After Photo does not exist in the following Before photo : *
> 
> after
> Winterize photos.


Did you add the before photos first using the drop down selector ?


----------



## mtmtnman

PigPenCleaners said:


> Did you add the before photos first using the drop down selector ?


If you look at my screenshot there is no choice for before and after. What you see is what VMS has............


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> Hey boys and girls, my town just got power back from last Sat. storm in Connecticut:clap: Power line, phone line, cable line torn off house from falling trees. What a nightmare. No water (well pump), no heat, cold nights (20's), infrequent showers at friends with power, all hotel rooms booked, running back and forth to the gas station to keep the generator going for fridge and a couple of lights. Finally got my electrician to come over Thurs and re-wire my boiler to get some heat. From generators humming all last week to chain saws buzzing yesterday
> Really need to get my house wired and set up for the next disaster.
> Don't appreciate how spoiled we are with all our conveniences till we lose them for a week.


We had that happen to us last year. It was miserable.


----------



## oteroproperties

packer_rich said:


> There are friends and family that volunteer to help each other in all walks of life and in many endeavors. Having supportive family is not so unusual. Not everyone helps others only if they have a "vested interest"


Agreed. My business would be closed by now without my family.


----------



## Guest

Such a rough life didnt get home till 7am from last nights partying and what do ya know no hangover !!!


----------



## Guest

Is any one certified in mold remediation? Any one considering it? I think when some of these neglected homes hit the market, there will be a need for mold work. Any one do mold rem as part of their scope?


----------



## HollandPPC

packer_rich said:


> Is any one certified in mold remediation? Any one considering it? I think when some of these neglected homes hit the market, there will be a need for mold work. Any one do mold rem as part of their scope?


To much liability won't touch the stuff.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Such a rough life didnt get home till 7am from last nights partying and what do ya know no hangover !!!


Thats bull****. I've been hung over all day.


----------



## mtmtnman

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Thats bull****. I've been hung over all day.


You boys are not as old and wise as i am. I know when to quit as i HATE the hungover feeling. Been at least 20 years since i have had a hangover!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

packer_rich said:


> Is any one certified in mold remediation? Any one considering it? I think when some of these neglected homes hit the market, there will be a need for mold work. Any one do mold rem as part of their scope?



Yes, I have 3. Having them and knowing how to make money with them with a nat is a game like no other. Experience is number 1, having the people is number 2, having the equipment 3. time frame is 4. If you are thinking of getting into mold work, go work for a frim for 3 years min before you set out on your own. If you f**k up in this field, fasten your seatbelt.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> You boys are not as old .... as i am.









I can't believe you admit it in public.




:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Just when you think you've seen it all when it comes to "securing" a garage door..... along comes a new one.


----------



## Guest

packer_rich said:


> Is any one certified in mold remediation? Any one considering it? I think when some of these neglected homes hit the market, there will be a need for mold work. Any one do mold rem as part of their scope?



I'm certified for mold. The service companies might fix "the correct way" maybe 5% of the time...now where the future is in getting partnered up with the environmental hygentist that is inspecting these foreclosed homes on the buyers inspections. The homes will fail 99% of the mold lab tests and we go in and bid to do the correct fix and the Service Company approves 70-80% of these bids since they subrogate back to the original fix contractor who improperly treated. BIG SCAM but someones got to do it


----------



## JenkinsHB

packer_rich said:


> Is any one certified in mold remediation? Any one considering it? I think when some of these neglected homes hit the market, there will be a need for mold work. Any one do mold rem as part of their scope?


Certified by whom?


----------



## Guest

Most gov insured homes only accept being certified by 2 bodies. Either iicrc or iaqa.


----------



## Guest

Got a call from a women looking to have a w/o done. Referred by one of our brokers.
Open it tonight, int cut, wint, jan, locks, handrails, ("this is hud") remove any debre, 

security door w/lock, reomove carpet in 5 rooms ($50. per/room) total :$500. 

Who is the *********** who signed this contract? 

W/o for Mon/ morning now, cut firewood till noon, clean up go to Olive Garden for lunch with my wife.


----------



## Guest

Pocono do you do any work with EBI?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> You boys are not as old and wise as i am. I know when to quit as i HATE the hungover feeling. Been at least 20 years since i have had a hangover!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


The only reason for you not having a hangover is because they cant get beer to your parts ! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Pocono do you do any work with EBI?


no.


----------



## Guest

I'll shoot you a pm if you want mold work? Let me know.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> The only reason for you not having a hangover is because they cant get beer to your parts ! :thumbup:




Ahh, not true Grasshopper! I have a brewery 10 miles north of me and 15 miles south of me!:clap::clap:


----------



## Guest

Hey Fremont
Which is a better material for known "wet areas"?
DensArmor (Georgia Paicific)
or 
Mold Tough (Sheetrock)

I've used the mold tough in bathrooms in the past and have no experience with the DensArmor as it is really pricey per sheet. Just wondering if you have any experience with either?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Ahh, not true Grasshopper! I have a brewery 10 miles north of me and 15 miles south of me!:clap::clap:


But are they the legal kind:whistling or is their product bottled in mason jars?:clap:


----------



## BPWY

DreamWeaver said:


> But are they the legal kind:whistling or is their product bottled in mason jars?:clap:






He'd be able to tell you if he could remember his trip out there. :laughing: :laughing::laughing: :laughing:
Its that good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Ahh, not true Grasshopper! I have a brewery 10 miles north of me and 15 miles south of me!:clap::clap:


When I was in Billings I had moose drewl ! Have you ever had this ?


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> When I was in Billings I had moose drewl ! Have you ever had this ?


Great beer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> Hey Fremont
> Which is a better material for known "wet areas"?
> DensArmor (Georgia Paicific)
> or
> Mold Tough (Sheetrock)
> 
> I've used the mold tough in bathrooms in the past and have no experience with the DensArmor as it is really pricey per sheet. Just wondering if you have any experience with either?


Densarmor has no paper so a lot less chance for "food for mold growth" but it is pricey and harder to work with. It scuffs/dents easy IMO.

Mold Tough...its OK but I've still seen a lot of mold growing on it. Cheaper and suppose to retard growth. Backing is treated with antifungal chems. 

I still use Mold Tough. Easier to get and work with.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> When I was in Billings I had moose drewl ! Have you ever had this ?


Someone was just talking to me about Moose Drewl the other day. I'd never heard of it.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I'll shoot you a pm if you want mold work? Let me know.


Just saw this Freemont, don't know how to pm. Sure -- intrusted.


----------



## Guest

Late this afternoon I went out and did a winterization for the nat (1st one this season)and some ************ left me with an upper decker. I just worked around it.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Late this afternoon I went out and did a winterization for the nat (1st one this season)and some ************ left me with an upper decker. I just worked around it.


Gross. But funny.


----------



## ARPPP

mtmtnman said:


> Nowhere is there a place for checking before and after. It's looking like i paid my sub for a rewint i wont get paid for as i sure as hell am not going to try to get help from the Indians that can't speak English or understand what i am trying to tell them........ God i LOVE broker work! None of this BS!!!!!


My Friend,
Did you load the photos the way I show in the below pic and you should receive radio buttons for below and and after.


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> My Friend,
> Did you load the photos the way I show in the below pic and you should receive radio buttons for below and and after.


I finally found the box. Now i have to figure out how to get the exact same # of before and after photos on a wint. This is absolutely absurd!! Also VMS moves slower than molasses at the North Pole!! Still waiting for the photos i uploaded to load. Their so called "training" that i did 2 months ago is virtually worthless. And to think i used to cuss Screwguards site! Screwguard is cakewalk compared to this!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

BTW ARPPP, Thanks. For 1-2 orders a month with these folks it's not worth my effort to sit here all day and figure out their so called "new and improved" system. I liked the old system much better.......


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Someone was just talking to me about Moose Drewl the other day. I'd never heard of it.


Moose Drool is brewed in Missoula, 120 miles south of Matt & I. It's a little too hoppy for my taste. 

Another brewery out of Missoula is Bayern, and they also turn out some fine beers. Dragons Breath and Face Plant being 2 of their best. Just finished a few of their Octoberfest's with the wife's famous chili. 

Coldsmoke on the other hand (also brewed in Missoula, Kettlehouse Brewery) is worth a trip to Montana! This is beer! Even at $8.50 per 4 pack!


----------



## Guest

ColbyEnterprise said:


> Someone was just talking to me about Moose Drewl the other day. I'd never heard of it.


If I remember like Im sober, It was thick like guiness, and tasty


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Gross. But funny.


Oh the one I left you


----------



## Guest

*Interesting Initial Secure*

One of the IS's yesterday had a few plants of "medical" grade smoking stock in it. I decided to call the local PD to come have a look. They documented with 10 or 20 pics (amateurs!), asked me if I was going to replace the lock I broke to get in, and that was that. The plants are still there.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> If you look at my screenshot there is no choice for before and after. What you see is what VMS has............


Yes i did look at your photo and i see you have figured it out now.


----------



## Guest

mt4closure said:


> One of the IS's yesterday had a few plants of "medical" grade smoking stock in it. I decided to call the local PD to come have a look. They documented with 10 or 20 pics (amateurs!), asked me if I was going to replace the lock I broke to get in, and that was that. The plants are still there.


Yummy,you coulda pulled a Cheech and Chong....Up in Smoke

(You get a god dam* job before sundown,or we're shipping you off
to military school with that god dam* Finkelstein sh*t kid...Son of a bitch!)


----------



## ARPPP

mtmtnman said:


> BTW ARPPP, Thanks. For 1-2 orders a month with these folks it's not worth my effort to sit here all day and figure out their so called "new and improved" system. I liked the old system much better.......



Agreed the system is so slooowww. Also, the photo count does not need to match. What needs to match is corresponding photos for before and after. I.e.; you need to have photos for dry winterization before and then go back and choose dry winterization and click the after radio button and then upload under same description you typed for the before photos. Let me know if you want me to talk you through it.

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation


----------



## Guest

Can anyone tell me what fannie pays to do inspections ? Thanks Jeff


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> Agreed the system is so slooowww. Also, the photo count does not need to match. What needs to match is corresponding photos for before and after. I.e.; you need to have photos for dry winterization before and then go back and choose dry winterization and click the after radio button and then upload under same description you typed for the before photos. Let me know if you want me to talk you through it.
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation


Nice day in Chicago if it would stop pouring !


----------



## ARPPP

XLARGEX said:


> Nice day in Chicago if it would stop pouring !


Hey my name is Annette "Rogers" it's always a beautiful day in the neighborhood :smile:

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> Hey my name is Annette "Rogers" it's always a beautiful day in the neighborhood :smile:
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation


My names Jeff, Im in the city in the Mt. Greenwood area if you know it


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> Hey my name is Annette "Rogers" it's always a beautiful day in the neighborhood :smile:
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation


Who would have thought, Cheech & Chong and Mrs Rogers in the same thread. I think we are showing our age


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> BTW ARPPP, Thanks. For 1-2 orders a month with these folks it's not worth my effort to sit here all day and figure out their so called "new and improved" system. I liked the old system much better.......



Now look what you did, Matt. You went and broke their system.

"


Subject:


Technology Issues with VMS




Dear Vendors,

We are currently experiencing technology difficulties with VMS which is causing some orders to appear blank. Please know that the Technology Team is working to resolve this issue as priority."

:laughing:

Linda


----------



## GTX63

I'm sure they will be just as understainding when a tree falls on your local ISP's tower and your off the grid for a few days, lol.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Now look what you did, Matt. You went and broke their system.
> 
> "
> 
> Subject:
> 
> Technology Issues with VMS
> 
> Dear Vendors,
> 
> We are currently experiencing technology difficulties with VMS which is causing some orders to appear blank. Please know that the Technology Team is working to resolve this issue as priority."
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Linda


Lol. I saw that come through a little bit ago. What a pain!!


----------



## BPWY

They sure have a lot of issues.

They should have done a better job originally designing their system.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Lol. I saw that come through a little bit ago. What a pain!!


Seriously, Matt. Why'd you have to go and break their system? 

I told them today take me off their list. I did the training and all that but, for me, it's just a waste of time, time I could be spending elsewhere on clients who are easier to work with. 

I haven't done any orders through VMS so we can just make a clean break.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> They sure have a lot of issues.
> 
> They should have done a better job originally designing their system.


They should have stayed with RT. It wasn't the most efficient but AT LEAST IT WORKED. lol

I get so many emails with "blackout" dates, it's not funny. How do you guys put up with it? I seriously don't have the patience anymore.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> They should have stayed with RT. It wasn't the most efficient but AT LEAST IT WORKED. lol
> 
> I get so many emails with "blackout" dates, it's not funny. How do you guys put up with it? I seriously don't have the patience anymore.
> 
> Linda






I did the first training session. Then when more and more and more and more and more and more ............. you get the point.......... and more and more and more and more training requirments started to show up..... I said no way.

I'm quitting 4/2012 ..... theres no reason to stay with it.
Now Pac Pres has a lot of their work. I'm doing a little thru them.
I don't like the rates but its some thing thru the winter. Next spring.... its bye bye.


----------



## Guest

Once upon a time Regional's Rep says: Never, Never go in a house until *** auth center issues an auth #

Today: 
*** Rep: Is the house unlocked?
Me: Yep
*** Rep: Will you please go in the house and look around?
Me: Nope
*** Rep: It's standard procedure
Me: Tell Regional XYZ that info, they told me that *** will fire all of us if I enter a house without an auth #.
*** Rep: Oh, I was unaware that was our policy :blink:

Last week *** Rep gives us auth and tells us to change the locks on a condo. My guy drills out locks and finds it fully occupied. I had him call the police to report it and comeover, just in case the occupant showed up. Occupant showed up just as the police were getting there. Police took a key to the new lock we had installed, said they would give it to the occupant, and told my guy to get out of the area. Since then, there have been 2 shootings and 3 victims in the complex. Glad we had the cops there that day.


----------



## thanohano44

uintahiker said:


> Once upon a time Regional's Rep says: Never, Never go in a house until *** auth center issues an auth #
> 
> Today:
> *** Rep: Is the house unlocked?
> Me: Yep
> *** Rep: Will you please go in the house and look around?
> Me: Nope
> *** Rep: It's standard procedure
> Me: Tell Regional XYZ that info, they told me that *** will fire all of us if I enter a house without an auth #.
> *** Rep: Oh, I was unaware that was our policy :blink:
> 
> Last week *** Rep gives us auth and tells us to change the locks on a condo. My guy drills out locks and finds it fully occupied. I had him call the police to report it and comeover, just in case the occupant showed up. Occupant showed up just as the police were getting there. Police took a key to the new lock we had installed, said they would give it to the occupant, and told my guy to get out of the area. Since then, there have been 2 shootings and 3 victims in the complex. Glad we had the cops there that day.


West valley or Magma? Lol. Do you service Grantsville? I have 5 wints I need done there.


----------



## Guest

LOL, this was Midvale on main street. 

West Valley and Magna are good places to find shootings.

Just sent you a PM, give me a call and we will see what we can work out the Grantsville jobs. My guy out there didnt have any work today and was pretty bummed. I have guys all over the state.


----------



## ARPPP

XLARGEX said:


> My names Jeff, Im in the city in the Mt. Greenwood area if you know it


Cool! I am actually in Flossmoor, just a wee bit south of you. Holler if you get in a pickle with anything :boxing: I've got some pretty tough guys on my crew. I am not particularly shy either :tt2:


----------



## thanohano44

uintahiker said:


> LOL, this was Midvale on main street.
> 
> West Valley and Magna are good places to find shootings.
> 
> Just sent you a PM, give me a call and we will see what we can work out the Grantsville jobs. My guy out there didnt have any work today and was pretty bummed. I have guys all over the state.


Got it covered. I'll ring you up in a bit.


----------



## BPWY

I didn't realize how many companies I've done work for until going thru the list of who to send additional insureds to on my GL renewal.

1.... nope not them, they f-ed me

2.... nope not them, they f-ed me

3.... nope not them, they NEVER gave me any work

4.... nope not them, they f-ed me

5.... nope not them, one night stand

6.... nope not them, they f-ed me

7.... nope not them, they f-ed me

8.... nope not them, weekend adventure

9.... nope, one night stand

10.... nope not them, they f-ed me


etc etc etc etc etc etc

I don't know how many but it sure seemed like A LOT of companies when the agent was reading off the list.


----------



## mtmtnman

Tools Explained


DRILL PRESS: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it. 

WIRE WHEEL: Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light . Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh--!'

SKIL SAW: A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.

PLIERS: Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

BELT SANDER: An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

HACKSAW: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle... It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

VISE-GRIPS: Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

OXYACETYLENE TORCH: Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race.

TABLE SAW: A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.

HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK: Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.

BAND SAW: A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST: A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER: A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.

PRY BAR: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

HOSE CUTTER: A tool used to make hoses too short.

HAMMER: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.

UTILITY KNIFE: Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

SON-OF-A-BITCH TOOL: (A personal favorite!) Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'Son of a BITCH!' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.

Hope you found this informative.


----------



## Guest

Funny


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Tools Explained
> 
> 
> DRILL PRESS: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.
> 
> WIRE WHEEL: Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light . Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh--!'
> 
> SKIL SAW: A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.
> 
> PLIERS: Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.
> 
> BELT SANDER: An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.
> 
> HACKSAW: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle... It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.
> 
> VISE-GRIPS: Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.
> 
> OXYACETYLENE TORCH: Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race.
> 
> TABLE SAW: A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.
> 
> HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK: Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.
> 
> BAND SAW: A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.
> 
> TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST: A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.
> 
> PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.
> 
> STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER: A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.
> 
> PRY BAR: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.
> 
> HOSE CUTTER: A tool used to make hoses too short.
> 
> HAMMER: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.
> 
> UTILITY KNIFE: Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.
> 
> SON-OF-A-BITCH TOOL: (A personal favorite!) Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'Son of a BITCH!' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.
> 
> Hope you found this informative.


You left out the tool that is typically in everybodies tool box. The Adjustable Wrench / Cresent Hammer / Knuckle Buster / *#$%^^#%$.:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

Fannie Mae needs more money...........

http://blogs.wsj.com/developments/2...e-mae-says-it-needs-7-8-billion-more-u-s-aid/

I wonder how much of this money is needed for un-necessary repairs ordered by Nationals as well as screw ups by some of their hack contractors??????


----------



## GTX63

The bulk of it is because Freddie and Fannie-
loaned more than the house was worth
then after foreclosure, sold it for less than the house was worth
The rest of it, inbetween and otherwise, is just continually throwing good money after bad


----------



## Guest

Funny story for the week. A couple of years ago a 71/2 ft blue spruce was cut, brought home had lights and ornaments placed on it and gave someone a wonderfull Christmas. Today fully decoarated it was removed from the attic. People?


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Funny story for the week. A couple of years ago a 71/2 ft blue spruce was cut, brought home had lights and ornaments placed on it and gave someone a wonderfull Christmas. Today fully decoarated it was removed from the attic. People?


You pulled this from a house? Wow, that's something I never heard of before. Weird.


----------



## mtmtnman

The multiple siblings are once again high. Got a kickback on a P4C because i didn't cut the grass.

#1 it was issued 11/3 so where out of grass cut season.
#2 the grass has been dead here for months.
#3 they could plainly see the heavy frost on the stubble that was left in the yard. 16* the morning i took the pics. My mowers where put to bed for the winter mid October and i AM NOT pulling the boat out of the shed to get at them!!!:no::no:


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> The multiple siblings are once again high. Got a kickback on a P4C because i didn't cut the grass.
> 
> #1 it was issued 11/3 so where out of grass cut season.
> #2 the grass has been dead here for months.
> #3 they could plainly see the heavy frost on the stubble that was left in the yard. 16* the morning i took the pics. My mowers where put to bed for the winter mid October and i AM NOT pulling the boat out of the shed to get at them!!!:no::no:


Did you explain that to them in 6 different languages twice yet?


----------



## GTX63

We are cutting thru the end of this month in the midwest for them. Makes no sense either. Grass has been dormant for weeks. Never thought we would have to buy engine block warmers for the riding mowers.


----------



## BPWY

Their business model like so many others is to throw as much _stuff_ against the wall as they can and see what sticks.
Why are the banks allowing them to demand this work to be done when HUD isn't going to reimburse after Oct for most states?


----------



## Guest

*$10 Inspections*

Received an unsolicited phone call from Safeguard this week. Typical line about high volume work in my area. I told the recruiter to send me the details. They are offering $10-15 for inspections ranging from door knocks to repair verification. And they expect their vendor to cover an area that is hundreds of square miles. Really? For $10? I politely declined to work for them. Please remember those who serve and have served on this Veterans Day. -Dabney


----------



## GTX63

A contractor we know was doing those for $6. He would make up a list of properties for a certain county and send out a sub to chase down addresses in the sticks, run 300 miles in a day and they would both net maybe $120. The next day he would have another address out in the sticks, where they had just been come in as a RUSH (for the $6). Nothing else nearby to help offset the time and fuel. What a way to earn a days living.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Vets!! We appreciate you and what yo have done for us.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Their business model like so many others is to throw as much _stuff_ against the wall as they can and see what sticks.
> Why are the banks allowing them to demand this work to be done when HUD isn't going to reimburse after Oct for most states?



Like i said before, How much of the money Fannie is asking for is for un-necessary work???


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Like i said before, How much of the money Fannie is asking for is for un-necessary work???


Most if it I'm sure.


----------



## Guest

Got an order to bid a property for a clean out, knew it had to be bad because they did not offer the bundle price. When we got there, we found there was a 30cyd dumpster full in the drive way and as least another 30 in the house and garage. 

We have had some extremely nasty dirty houses, bugs, rodents, dead animals, vagrants. But what we found inside was the worst sight in our 3 + years 

Yes that is all POOP, tub is full to the brim 


































Seems another contractor is doing the work, but must be moving too slow for the bank.... 

I think we will let them finish what they started :whistling


----------



## GTX63

Standard sales clean should take care of that...


----------



## Guest

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Got an order to bid a property for a clean out, knew it had to be bad because they did not offer the bundle price. When we got there, we found there was a 30cyd dumpster full in the drive way and as least another 30 in the house and garage.
> 
> We have had some extremely nasty dirty houses, bugs, rodents, dead animals, vagrants. But what we found inside was the worst sight in our 3 + years
> 
> Yes that is all POOP, tub is full to the brim
> 
> Seems another contractor is doing the work, but must be moving too slow for the bank....
> 
> I think we will let them finish what they started :whistling


Where's the vomit button?


----------



## mtmtnman

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Got an order to bid a property for a clean out, knew it had to be bad because they did not offer the bundle price. When we got there, we found there was a 30cyd dumpster full in the drive way and as least another 30 in the house and garage.
> 
> We have had some extremely nasty dirty houses, bugs, rodents, dead animals, vagrants. But what we found inside was the worst sight in our 3 + years
> 
> Yes that is all POOP, tub is full to the brim
> 
> 
> Seems another contractor is doing the work, but must be moving too slow for the bank....
> 
> I think we will let them finish what they started :whistling


*"Out of office reply" *** Company will be out of the office for a family emergency until further notice. Thank you...........*


----------



## mtmtnman

Darn people back east are BITCHY!!!! Got a rush work order yesterday for lock, wint, trash, sales clean and lawn 30 miles from here. Told them Saturday and they said no, had to be done within 24 hrs. Get to the property and it is posted by an agent i know. I turned it in as such and the rep from the National came unglued on me because i didn't complete the job. Here's the rundown. 

This broker was assigned this property BEFORE the BAC changeover on 10/28/2011 He was assigned all the tasks that this National sent me out to do and completed them in Equator. The Agent has the utilities in his name, heat on, a lockbox on the door and has posted the property.

If i complete this job for the National, one of 2 things will happen.

#1. The agent will not get paid for getting the services complete.
#2. i will get charged back as the agent had all services complete and i did them over.

Either way i'm not going there!! I am sick and DAMN tired of these Nationals with a chip on their shoulder!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Darn people back east are BITCHY!!!! Got a rush work order yesterday for lock, wint, trash, sales clean and lawn 30 miles from here. Told them Saturday and they said no, had to be done within 24 hrs. Get to the property and it is posted by an agent i know. I turned it in as such and the rep from the National came unglued on me because i didn't complete the job. Here's the rundown.
> 
> This broker was assigned this property BEFORE the BAC changeover on 10/28/2011 He was assigned all the tasks that this National sent me out to do and completed them in Equator. The Agent has the utilities in his name, heat on, a lockbox on the door and has posted the property.
> 
> If i complete this job for the National, one of 2 things will happen.
> 
> #1. The agent will not get paid for getting the services complete.
> #2. i will get charged back as the agent had all services complete and i did them over.
> 
> Either way i'm not going there!! I am sick and DAMN tired of these Nationals with a chip on their shoulder!!


They don't care about the agent or you,they want their money.scumbags!!


----------



## Guest

*Grasscuts*

Funny, I keep seeing the posts about grasscuts. We are in Ohio and the grass is dormant here as well. I have about 60 grasscuts on a weekly basis which need cut, and recently got my $30 invoice deducted for "not being able to see lines in the grass" to $25.00. Does this grasscut season seem odd this year or is it just me?


----------



## Guest

I have an egress window cover question. On a property that we did the TO on the natl is requiring that we cover an egress window. They wrote the w.o. up for $30, I politely responded to them that it cannot be done for that price and went about my business. Essentially ignoring the open w.o. in my queue. Today I get an email stating that "we need this done today!!!!!" is essentially all the email says. I respond with my usual jibber jabber and quote the IRC in my response, also stating that a conforming egress window cover cannot even be purchased for less than $120. Few minutes later I get a resopnse "cover it with plywood". 
I'm at my wits end with all this nonsense and am about an eighth of an inch from just being completely done with pres. work. I've let it consume my life for long enough. These people are brainless, and more importantly when you try to make sure the "right" thing is done they simply don't G.A.S. 
Rant over


----------



## Guest

*Funny Story*



PoconoP said:


> Funny story for the week. A couple of years ago a 71/2 ft blue spruce was cut, brought home had lights and ornaments placed on it and gave someone a wonderfull Christmas. Today fully decoarated it was removed from the attic. People?



That is funny! We just did a cleanout in a house with the before picture below.....but the house has been vacant since 2008....must be the season for Christmas Trees!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Prism said:


> That is funny! We just did a cleanout in a house with the before picture below.....but the house has been vacant since 2008....must be the season for Christmas Trees!


To me, that's just really sad. Appears to be the homeowner's way of saying thanks for ruining the holidays for us.

I realize that there are people who don't deserve to be run out of their homes and some that do and I know it shouldn't matter what time of year it is. But, still. It's just really sad to see photos like that.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

We are using the wrong technique for working with Altisource. We should be buying their stock instead of servicing their properties. 
_*
Altisource Portfolio Solutions SA(ASPS_) is in the sweet spot, at the forefront of helping mortgage lenders and servicers minimize losses and maximize their recoveries on repossessed real estate. 

The company -- headquartered in Luxembourg and spun-off from subprime mortgage servicing specialist Ocwen Financial (OCN_) of Atlanta in August 2009 -- was recently described by Doug Kass on Real 

Money as "uniquely positioned and has an insurmountable market lead against others that want to enter the field, as Ocwen has been on an acquisition binge." 

And that was before Altisource reported a 75% year-over-year increase in third-quarter net income available to common shareholders of $17.2 million, or 67 cents a share. Gross profit -- revenue less the cost of revenue -- totaled $$73.4 million, increasing 50% from a year earlier. 

Altisource operates in three segments, including Mortgage Services, which provides outsourced mortgage loan servicing for the entire lifecycle of mortgage loans, to mortgage originators and loan servicers. 

The main customer for the Mortgage Services segment is Ocwen, which has made several recent large servicing portfolio acquisitions, including its purchase of Litton Loan Servicing of Houston in September from Goldman Sachs (GS_), for $247.2 million. The Litton acquisition included servicing rights on "approximately 245,000 primarily non-prime residential mortgage loans with approximately $38.6 billion in unpaid principal balance." 

Ocwen agreed on Oct. 19 to purchase Saxon Mortgage Services from Morgan Stanley (MS_) for $59.3 million, in a deal expected to close during the first quarter of 2012. Ocwen will take on the mortgage servicing rights for a loan portfolio with an unpaid balance of $26.6 billion. 

Within the Mortgage Services segment, Altisource focuses on key aspects of the foreclosure and recovery process, including document preparation, title searches, appraisal, property preservation, repossessed property brokerage, and insurance claims processing. 

Through its Financial Services segment, Altisource provides unsecured asset recovery services. The company's Technology Services segment provides "modular, comprehensive integrated technological solutions for loan servicing, vendor management and invoice presentment and payment as well as providing infrastructure support." 

Doug Kass late in October called Altisource "among the best-performing stocks extant," and the shares were up 49% year-to-date, through Wednesday's close at $42.89. 

PiperJaffray analyst Michael Grondahl rates Altisource "Overweight" or "Buy," with a price target of $46.40, and said in an Oct. 27 report after the company announced its third-quarter results that with Altisource only booking $2.2 million in third-quarter revenue from Ocwen's acquisition of Litton, and with large numbers of Litton and Saxon loans to be boarded during the fourth quarter and first quarter of 2012, "the revenue environment looks strong," and the "outlook is very robust." 

Grondahl estimates that Altisource will earn 70 cents a share during the fourth quarter, for full-year earnings of $2.46, followed by EPS of $3.44 in 2012. The analyst expects the company's top-line revenue to increase to $542.3 million in 2012 from an estimated $403.4 million for all of 2011. 

The shares trade for just under 12 times the even more aggressive consensus 2012 earnings estimate of $3.63, among analysts polled by FactSet. 

Altisource's shares are cheaply priced for a company with rapidly expanding revenues in one of the few segments of the U.S. economy that is clearly growing, and with Ocwen's major acquisitions feeding further growth, it's not too late to jump in. *_

Linda


----------



## ARPPP

a1propertyclean said:


> We are using the wrong technique for working with Altisource. We should be buying their stock instead of servicing their properties.
> _*
> Linda*_


_*

I bought a 1000 shares this morning. Think I might be able to retire early :clap:

Annette
ARPPP*_


----------



## thanohano44

ARPPP said:


> I bought a 1000 shares this morning. Think I might be able to retire early :clap:
> 
> Annette
> ARPPP


As long as you sell within 8 months. Lol


----------



## Guest

I wouldnt put $42k into anything foreclosure related (1000 shares). They all are "cooking the books" as we have seen over the last years.


----------



## Guest

I always let scrapers take the metals from our w/o's. Last guy pissed me of with his lazy self. Today all metals went in truck 5 and with a scrap yard on the road in a 10 min stop put $265.00 in my pocket.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> I always let scrapers take the metals from our w/o's. Last guy pissed me of with his lazy self. Today all metals went in truck 5 and with a scrap yard on the road in a 10 min stop put $265.00 in my pocket.


I recently started doing this too. Trust me, you're better off doing it yourself if a scrap yard is close by.


----------



## Guest

*website*

will somebode give me their input on my website i have up, its a work in progress dont get me wrong, but its just me trying to produce a rough estimate for all these new property preservationists.
give it a look
no spam
http://www.wix.com/tazmaxey/mypropertypreservation


----------



## Guest

tazmaxey said:


> will somebode give me their input on my website i have up, its a work in progress dont get me wrong, but its just me trying to produce a rough estimate for all these new property preservationists.
> give it a look
> no spam
> http://www.wix.com/tazmaxey/mypropertypreservation[/QU
> 
> Its blank on my screen. Thats the new Simplistic look?


----------



## ARPPP

FremontREO said:


> I wouldnt put $42k into anything foreclosure related (1000 shares). They all are "cooking the books" as we have seen over the last years.


Oh, it wasn't anywhere near that much. It was trading at $13.04 a share. I spent $13k. I will watch it closely and probably have it sold within the year. I am not looking at this the way I would a blue chip. It's like playing the ponies. Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


----------



## Guest

ARPPP said:


> Oh, it wasn't anywhere near that much. It was trading at $13.04 a share. I spent $13k. I will watch it closely and probably have it sold within the year. I am not looking at this the way I would a blue chip. It's like playing the ponies. Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation, LLC


Just think, your contribution will support 2000 overseas customer service reps. for 5 years.....:laughing:

It may even help to offset the companies cost for the extravagent pricing they pay their U.S. contractors.:no::laughing:


----------



## Guest

tazmaxey said:


> will somebode give me their input on my website i have up, its a work in progress dont get me wrong, but its just me trying to produce a rough estimate for all these new property preservationists.
> give it a look
> no spam
> http://www.wix.com/tazmaxey/mypropertypreservation


Blank screen for me too, although there was a blocked flash app indicated. - Dabney


----------



## Guest

Navigation Looks good but had no content. Model pics are much nicer to look at than under construction grafics.


----------



## Guest

Vsanchezny said:


> Navigation Looks good but had no content. Model pics are much nicer to look at than under construction grafics.


oh ok see there are calculators on the left side of each page except the home page, but they dont show up for you?
if i can get this to work ill ask for help writing this up on each subject. everyone in this business has words of wisdom that i could put to use in this website. THANKS!


----------



## Guest

tazmaxey said:


> oh ok see there are calculators on the left side of each page except the home page, but they dont show up for you?
> if i can get this to work ill ask for help writing this up on each subject. everyone in this business has words of wisdom that i could put to use in this website. THANKS!


How about an intro.


----------



## Guest

dont worry man all is coming, first before i put anything else into this site i need to know if everyone thats looking at it can see all these calculators on it. ill put all my time into this site, i just need some outside help. can yall see the calculators and everything?


----------



## Guest

OK Now I can see it.....

1st thing on the main page you need to list your licenses, certifications for mold etc etc..,
Commercial pollution liability, general liability, Work Comp etc etc. 

When I'm hiring out work I look for the web page that has those policy numbers and the expiration dates. Without that I close out and look for the next contractor. 

BUT to be honest I never hardly look for anyones web page since P&P contractors are like fleas on dogs.....

THEY ARE EVERYWHERE......under rocks, behind trees, hiding in the attic, listening on cell phone calls and shortly getting on the red suit and the white beard:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brm1109

*Never cease to be amazed*

Back in Sept. when we were hit with the hurricane, a customer called me because their basement was completely flooded.
At the time I told them that they needed to rip out the drywall and paneling in order to prevent mold. Gave them a bid and never heard back.
Well guess what, they called me today and asked if I could come over to look at the basement since they think something is wrong. Ah ya there is something wrong, they never ripped anything out and now 2 months later there is black mold covering the drywall, paneling and cinder block foundation. So they ask me what I can do.
I looked on the computer and gave them the number of a mold remediation company. 2 months and you think it will go away.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> Back in Sept. when we were hit with the hurricane, a customer called me because their basement was completely flooded.
> At the time I told them that they needed to rip out the drywall and paneling in order to prevent mold. Gave them a bid and never heard back.
> Well guess what, they called me today and asked if I could come over to look at the basement since they think something is wrong. Ah ya there is something wrong, they never ripped anything out and now 2 months later there is black mold covering the drywall, paneling and cinder block foundation. So they ask me what I can do.
> I looked on the computer and gave them the number of a mold remediation company. 2 months and you think it will go away.


Sounds like the banks mentality. Get a bid, don't approve it, wonder why it gets worse.


----------



## Guest

Tazmaxey, Dont put any ins info out for anyone to see. As far as anyone having a state cont. lisence, It's a check in the mail and you get one. Now on to certifications lets take just two of mine. epa universal and epa lead. Universal allows me to buy things others can't but it also holds me to a standard others dont, I have to reclaim a refrigerator yet a scrapper can just cut the lines. Lead is as big a scam as y2k, I have never seen, been told our know of anyone that has ever followed the guidlines. I've sat in classrooms with nitwitts who dont have a clue yet walk out with the same papers as me. EXPERIENCE is what is most important. I have mold certifications and use them everymonth to get work, maybe or is it that i'm knowledgeable to the product and have the anwsers to the q's i'm asked. Putting some #s on a web page doesnt mean jack. In the elec/ mechanical field its this simple with a new guy. "These 9 leads show me y than delta. On single p 123458 show me 230-1p cap start. They either know it our they dont. As far as the wisdom part tell the people who are looking to you for help stay in there comfort zone witch means only take on work they can do themselves. As for me I just finished a six page report on a contractor who had all the paperwork in order but not much in hands on exp, This is a big mess for the Nat we work for and the things that need to get done to go to closing. The vendor should pick up a copy of the IRC before he starts his next project. Enough said, I'm going to watch the second half of the Patriots game.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone completed an FAS eviction under the "base plus" pricing yet? Was contacted about it this morning and trying to decide if we want to try it out. Quit them last week...


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Has anyone completed an FAS eviction under the "base plus" pricing yet? Was contacted about it this morning and trying to decide if we want to try it out. Quit them last week...


After my experience in the past with FAS i wouldn't do a damn thing for them but to each there own........


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> Has anyone completed an FAS eviction under the "base plus" pricing yet? Was contacted about it this morning and trying to decide if we want to try it out. Quit them last week...


No and We will not.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> OK Now I can see it.....
> 
> 1st thing on the main page you need to list your licenses, certifications for mold etc etc..,
> Commercial pollution liability, general liability, Work Comp etc etc.
> 
> When I'm hiring out work I look for the web page that has those policy numbers and the expiration dates. Without that I close out and look for the next contractor.
> 
> BUT to be honest I never hardly look for anyones web page since P&P contractors are like fleas on dogs.....
> 
> THEY ARE EVERYWHERE......under rocks, behind trees, hiding in the attic, listening on cell phone calls and shortly getting on the red suit and the white beard:laughing::laughing:


:laughing:
I don't want a job, im happily employed. $150 a day. i made this to help "newer" contractors out on their own understand the job, and these calculators help put a number to an individual bid. just plug in the numbers.


----------



## mtmtnman

Damn, RD appraisers are picky!!!!! Got a 4 year old house that the buyer is trying to finance RD. They are griping about a few missing lightbulbs, (Fannie requires 1 working in each room which there is), A torn piece of door weatherstrip, Cracked and peeling paint on door frame (6" long area) Deck out of level 3 inches on one end, Main door handle does not match deadbolt, Missing smoke alarms (Fannie requires one on each floor which there is) Deck rail paint peeling Ect. Ect! And i thought VA was a pain!!!


----------



## GTX63

New Government Regulations on Appraissers are really clogging up the lending process. It is going to result in longer turn around times, higher costs to the buyer and more sales contracts that will never make it to closing. Big Brother can no longer trust our common sense and must step in to save you from yourself.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> New Government Regulations on Appraissers are really clogging up the lending process. It is going to result in longer turn around times, higher costs to the buyer and more sales contracts that will never make it to closing. Big Brother can no longer trust our common sense and must step in to save you from yourself.



Ain't that the truth! Between that and the greedy SVS co's the waste of $$$$ is amazing!!! I can't even count the # of rigged up handrails i have installed lately on 2 step stairways that meet code WITHOUT a handrail but for some reason the service co's have talked FNMA and HUD into doing them. Sidewalk, Step, Step, Deck is NOT 3 steps. That is only 21" but by god we better have a handrail on that 21" tall stairway!! No need for a railing around the rest of the deck that is the same height but they freak out if there is no handrail on the stairway!!!! Problem is the pay is not worth the effort when you have to anchor into concrete Ect. You know the buyer will remove it the day of closing..............:whistling:whistling


----------



## brm1109

*Some just don't get it.*

So I get another call today from a preservation company about doing work. WHen it came to the winterizations, I explained that NJ law requires a licensed plumber for the winterizations.
So they tell me "well we will pay the plumber a fair wage, $80.00 for it". I almost laughed and explained that they charge 3-400 here for winterizations.
There next response was priceless. "well then just do it without the license, a lot of people do it".
Ok, thanks for calling


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> So I get another call today from a preservation company about doing work. WHen it came to the winterizations, I explained that NJ law requires a licensed plumber for the winterizations.
> So they tell me "well we will pay the plumber a fair wage, $80.00 for it". I almost laughed and explained that they charge 3-400 here for winterizations.
> There next response was priceless. "well then just do it without the license, a lot of people do it".
> Ok, thanks for calling


Lemme guess, 5 siblings?????


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Lemme guess, 5 siblings?????


:thumbup:



Or any one of the hundreds of A-Z companies.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> So I get another call today from a preservation company about doing work. WHen it came to the winterizations, I explained that NJ law requires a licensed plumber for the winterizations.
> So they tell me "well we will pay the plumber a fair wage, $80.00 for it". I almost laughed and explained that they charge 3-400 here for winterizations.
> There next response was priceless. "well then just do it without the license, a lot of people do it".
> Ok, thanks for calling






I'd have asked them why they don't follow their contracts and why they think they are above the law.


----------



## Guest

"There next response was priceless. "well then just do it without the license, a lot of people do it"."

That is the reason this business is going to hel*. I'm fairly certain that the contracts these Service Companies are signing with the banks clearly state that "all federal, state, local codes and ordinances will be followed". 

The problem is the idiot Service Company vendor solicitors have no idea what is in THAT CONTRACT and how much trouble their "mispoken" words can cost a company if everyone starts notifying the BANKS what us contractors are being asked to do:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> Agreed the system is so slooowww. Also, the photo count does not need to match. What needs to match is corresponding photos for before and after. I.e.; you need to have photos for dry winterization before and then go back and choose dry winterization and click the after radio button and then upload under same description you typed for the before photos. Let me know if you want me to talk you through it.
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property Preservation



Here is my error message Annette..............


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,

I was just recently told that my office configuration is too highly optimized and I need to downgrade in order to "complete my registration."

Apparently, this company doesn't like windows 7 and they need IE7 or IE 8 in order for their website to load correctly. IE 9 does not work with their system.

Guess I get to break out my old tower and see if that will fire up.


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I was just recently told that my office configuration is too highly optimized and I need to downgrade in order to "complete my registration."
> 
> Apparently, this company doesn't like windows 7 and they need IE7 or IE 8 in order for their website to load correctly. IE 9 does not work with their system.
> 
> Guess I get to break out my old tower and see if that will fire up.



Sounds like Altisource.................................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Sounds like Altisource.................................


Yup...


----------



## BPWY

I copy/pasted this from a snow plow forum.


Sound slightly familiar????????????





tjlands said:


> Snow plowing insurance is changing,
> Thanks..yes in part to the national snow companies.
> I have met with 4 different insurance companies and my lawyer about it.
> They all say the same thing, Sh!t flows down hill.
> the contractors are paying the price.
> I was told in the Northeast that Slip and fall claims are up dramatically over the past couple years.
> Problem,(part of the problem) as they see it is they were covering people(just about anybody) to work for the USM's of the world and their ridiculous contracts and then when the contractors couldnt handle the work they were given for whatever reason, there were accidents and slip and falls
> and breach of contracts, and even many many claims that shouldnt have been snow related,
> the contractors were sued and sued and sued.
> 
> If you have snowplowing insurance you will be affected , count on it


----------



## ARPPP

mtmtnman said:


> Here is my error message Annette..............


This is exactly what I am referring to. When inputting you need to separate your before and after photos. The number of photos does not need to match. What needs to match is that for every set of before photos (you should upload them all at once as a set, not separately) there needs to be a corresponding after set of photos. I think you are uploading them individually hence the count issue. If this is as clear as mud holla back and I will happily talk you through it.

Annette
AR Professional Property


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> This is exactly what I am referring to. When inputting you need to separate your before and after photos. The number of photos does not need to match. What needs to match is that for every set of before photos (you should upload them all at once as a set, not separately) there needs to be a corresponding after set of photos. I think you are uploading them individually hence the count issue. If this is as clear as mud holla back and I will happily talk you through it.
> 
> Annette
> AR Professional Property



I had uploaded the wint as one file. Never in 3 years had any company asked me for AFTER WINT pics. I guess you could consider your labeling after but i have never. A wint is a wint, not a trash out where you can tell the difference...................


----------



## ARPPP

mtmtnman said:


> I had uploaded the wint as one file. Never in 3 years had any company asked me for AFTER WINT pics. I guess you could consider your labeling after but i have never. A wint is a wint, not a trash out where you can tell the difference...................


I usually post the after with photos showing all the fixtures with my stickers on them. In order to avoid the errors you are receiving you are going to have to split them up somewhere into before and after. Before is all of the photos before you start work. The after can go into 2 sets or together showing the process being done and the final product which would be the after with your stickers on them.


----------



## mtmtnman

ARPPP said:


> I usually post the after with photos showing all the fixtures with my stickers on them. In order to avoid the errors you are receiving you are going to have to split them up somewhere into before and after. Before is all of the photos before you start work. The after can go into 2 sets or together showing the process being done and the final product which would be the after with your stickers on them.


guess we'll see what they say. Both W/O's are uploaded. I never had an issue with Realtrans. Did quite a few orders with it.........


----------



## ARPPP

mtmtnman said:


> guess we'll see what they say. Both W/O's are uploaded. I never had an issue with Realtrans. Did quite a few orders with it.........


Good luck. They are finally paying a decent rate for the winterizations. 

Annette
AR Professional Property Preservation


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I had uploaded the wint as one file. Never in 3 years had any company asked me for AFTER WINT pics. I guess you could consider your labeling after but i have never. A wint is a wint, not a trash out where you can tell the difference...................


With FAS, all action shots are before. When you're blowing lines, pressure gauge, pouring anti freeze etc. afters are when then antifreeze has been already poured in the fixtures/traps an toilets covered or shrink wrapped. I've been doing that for all clients since 2006. No problems. 2006 I did my first wint.


----------



## Guest

Where can I buy used and or refurb dehumidifiers ? Anyone know ?


----------



## GTX63

MFS sells refurbs for about 2/3 of what the big box stores charge.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> MFS sells refurbs for about 2/3 of what the big box stores charge.


I deal with LG at Mfs and he will sell pretty cheap but i have had luck on ebay lately


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> I deal with LG at Mfs and he will sell pretty cheap but i have had luck on ebay lately


Ebay is crazy tho Bought 3 last week for 225 shipping free ! Bought one last night for 67 shipping included and bid on 15 more


----------



## Guest

Good Evening,
I done added a profile pic so ya'll know who you be speaking at and whatnot.


----------



## BPWY

That looks like some thing is about to get painful.

Just not sure what yet. lol


----------



## Guest

My daughter dared me to ride a mechanical bull this past summer.


----------



## HollandPPC

XLARGEX said:


> Where can I buy used and or refurb dehumidifiers ? Anyone know ?


If you are able I buy them in bulk from ABC warehouse. I can usually get my cost down to about 60.00. Sounds crazy but if you got the money it helps.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

72opp said:


> My daughter dared me to ride a mechanical bull this past summer.


I did that about 30 years ago and was in the chiropractor's office within the week. lol

But I'd do it again.

Linda


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> I done added a profile pic so ya'll know who you be speaking at and whatnot.


72,

That looks like it was a hell of an initial secure:laughing:


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I did that about 30 years ago and was in the chiropractor's office within the week. lol
> 
> But I'd do it again.
> 
> Linda


So Linda, are you saying that you are an EXTTTRRREEEMMMEEELLLY slow learner:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

DreamWeaver said:


> So Linda, are you saying that you are an EXTTTRRREEEMMMEEELLLY slow learner:blink::laughing::laughing:


LOL. No, I'm actually a pretty quick learner. Well, for the most part anyway. :whistling

I would have ridden it again after that but bulls were banned due to all the injuries and complaints so I never gave it any thought until I saw the picture. I've only seen one or two mechanical bulls since then but was not appropriately dressed either time or I might have tried again.

I'm not an adrenaline junky but every once in awhile it feels good to do something a little out of the ordinary and beat myself up in the process.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Banned??????



Not in WY. Or they weren't last I knew.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I lived in Orange County, California, at the time. People signed waivers before they rode the bulls but they still sued the establishments when they got hurt. So they were banned, then pulled from all the places I used to go.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> LOL. No, I'm actually a pretty quick learner. Well, for the most part anyway. :whistling
> 
> I would have ridden it again after that but bulls were banned due to all the injuries and complaints so I never gave it any thought until I saw the picture. I've only seen one or two mechanical bulls since then but was not appropriately dressed either time or I might have tried again.
> 
> I'm not an adrenaline junky but every once in awhile it feels good to do something a little out of the ordinary and beat myself up in the process.:laughing:
> 
> Linda



Appropriate dressed??? You obviously didn't have enough alcohol in your system! :thumbup: I went HERE last summer while visiting my brother. There where many times NOTHING was left to the imagination!!!! Next time your in Vegas stop at Gilley's. They have one........


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Appropriate dressed??? You obviously didn't have enough alcohol in your system! :thumbup: I went HERE last summer while visiting my brother. There where many times NOTHING was left to the imagination!!!! Next time your in Vegas stop at Gilley's. They have one........


lol. I was wearing a tube top when I rode the bull back then. Didn't bother me that it rolled down to my belly button when I hit the mat. But I was young and full of Kamikazes so nothing was going to ruin my good time. I was 10 foot tall and bulletproof, so to speak. :laughing:

I don't wear much these days either, when the weather's good. But I'm a wee bit older and a little less wild than I was then. Not much less, tho.:whistling

Linda


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,

If have spare time and will, please go to My Business Webpage that I made and leave me some constructive criticism. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> If have spare time and will, please go to My Business Webpage that I made and leave me some constructive criticism. Thanks.


Looking at your prices, I think you may be leaving too much money on the table!


----------



## Guest

Good Evening,

I have heard that saying before but never fully understood what it meant.

I keep my prices reasonable for the area I live in. Mostly, the idea is to just get my companies name out there. I don't depend on this as full-time income as yet. 

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Guest

Anybody got an opinion on snowblowers with tracks vs wheels?


----------



## brm1109

*snow blowers*

We have both, treads and wheels. Personally I don't see any difference and they all work equally well.


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> Anybody got an opinion on snowblowers with tracks vs wheels?



The tracked ones don't like to climb the ramps into the bed as well as the tired ones with chains...............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The tracked ones don't like to climb the ramps into the bed as well as the tired ones with chains...............


Or move around easily when not in use.


----------



## Guest

First time checking out this site. Lots of useful information. Had a question, anybody heard the good, bad, or ugly about Ohio REO Property Services out of Macedonia Ohio? Thanks for the help.


----------



## brm1109

*Opportunity of a lifetime (lol)*

I am in the generous mood today so I thought I would pass this onto whoever is interested. Saw this ad today. But can't take advantage right now.

AN INDEPENDENT, RELIABLE, SELF-MOTIVATED INDIVIDUAL NEEDED TO DO PHOTO INSPECTIONS.
MOST INSPECTIONS JUST REQUIRE TWO PHOTOS. LARGE AMOUNT OF STEADY, CONSISTENT AND
TIGHTLY CONCENTRATED WORK. GPS, SMART PHONE AND COMPUTER REQUIRED.
START IMMEDIATELY. CALL @ 609-335-***x OR 609-926-***x. 

Location: HUDSON/PASSAIC/ESSEX
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $2/ORDER


----------



## GTX63

Are you charging a referal fee for this one?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Sure you don't want to jump right on that, Rich? If you don't have time to fill out the vendor application, I can do it and sub the work out to you.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## brm1109

Sure you don't want to jump right on that, Rich? If you don't have time to fill out the vendor application, I can do it and sub the work out to you.

LOL


----------



## Guest

*Anyone Missed Me*

It's been a long time since I've posted here, we have been so darn busy haven't had time to relax. Well now I'm taking time. Hello everyone, hope everything has been going well for you.......


----------



## BPWY

dmpreservation said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted here






Thats funny, your profile lists you as having exactly one post.
That would be the one you just made.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Thats funny, your profile lists you as having exactly one post.
> That would be the one you just made.


I believe Don had to create a new profile because he couldn't access his old one. Welcome back, Don. You've got a lot of reading to catch up on. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I believe Don had to create a new profile because he couldn't access his old one. Welcome back, Don. You've got a lot of reading to catch up on.
> 
> Linda






Oh, ok.


----------



## BPWY

In April I did a $2000 trash out. 

FINALLY got paid for it this week. 

Yeah I don't work for them any longer. 
Persistence paid off in my attempts to collect.
Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> In April I did a $2000 trash out.
> 
> FINALLY got paid for it this week.
> 
> Yeah I don't work for them any longer.
> Persistence paid off in my attempts to collect.
> Squeaky wheel gets the grease.



They still owe Mike north of 5K...................


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> In April I did a $2000 trash out.
> 
> FINALLY got paid for it this week.
> 
> Yeah I don't work for them any longer.
> Persistence paid off in my attempts to collect.
> Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


8 months ain't bad. That's only 240 or so days. Jk. I hope you charged interest.


----------



## BPWY

Charging interest is kinda like wishing in one hand and pooping in the other.
See which one fills up first.


They aint gonna pay it. I'm just tickled to have finally gotten paid.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> They still owe Mike north of 5K...................





Ouch, but thats still better than where he was.


----------



## Guest

Short week and and no w/o due means I'm taking the rest of the week off, enjoy Thanksgiving folks.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I'm sure it can be. If no one has ever heard of a company, it becomes an unknown quantity and nobody wants to be a "guinea pig", so to speak.
> 
> We've all taken clients on faith, at some point or another. Some work out very well and others do not.
> 
> You just have to follow your gut, not your need for work.
> 
> Linda


I work for a newer preservation company that has been around for several years and we have had nothing but good things come our way. I think that we have great contractors and get alot of work to keep them busy and happy. I really feel that if you talk to a client or the people who you are working with you can get a better understanding of how they are going to do business in the future. Moral of the story, get a feel for the people and the business before you toss them to the wayside because you've never heard of them.


----------



## Guest

hopefully you will be able to take care of the dead beats that we do all required and then cant get our money. They put you so deep in the hole that you fall behind on all of your own finances thinking in 90 days as promised there will be money generated to you to support what you have put out. It is a shame that some of us have been taken so far down in debt that we have lost things of value and had to file bankruptcy to get back to reality. hopefully you are looking into several other states besides your own. Yes you are hired for sure I would like to see if you get anywhere with the contractors who are fraudulently advertising to pay and you never get your money....then on top of that once you leave them because you are so deep in debt with no payback that you are then threatened to be black listed so you cant work out there again............WOW


----------



## brm1109

*Before I forget*

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


Agreed. I am very thankful for all I have been blessed with.


----------



## Guest

Hey folks,
Might have missed the answer that was asked a few threads ago about Mid Ohio Field Services. Anybody have info on them ? They contacted me the other day.
On a good note:
Been working on and off for the last month with what might be the last (2) REO agents in my area that get work from the banks instead of the Nats. $300 wints, $100 lock changes, $50 cu yrd trash outs, etc.

Happy Thanksgiving to all of us working hard to do what we can for our families


----------



## Guest

Happy Thanksgiving to all of us working hard to do what we can for our families[/QUOTE]

:thumbup:


----------



## HollandPPC

YAY have to do a CFK the day before Thanksgiving at 5:30. How messed up is that!!!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

HollandPPC said:


> YAY have to do a CFK the day before Thanksgiving at 5:30. How messed up is that!!!!!


Don't forget your most recent post about being thankful. lol

I'll be working way late tonight myself. Most of my vendors jumped on stuff quick this week and are turning in their work today so they can take the 4 days off. 

I can sympathize with you but I'm happy and very thankful to have the work.:thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## HollandPPC

a1propertyclean said:


> Don't forget your most recent post about being thankful. lol
> 
> I'll be working way late tonight myself. Most of my vendors jumped on stuff quick this week and are turning in their work today so they can take the 4 days off.
> 
> I can sympathize with you but I'm happy and very thankful to have the work.:thumbsup:
> 
> Linda


I am happy to be busy just kind of venting. Got the call at 2:30. I could be much worse off. Going to be weird though doing a CFK walk through with previous owners.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

HollandPPC said:


> I am happy to be busy just kind of venting. Got the call at 2:30. I could be much worse off. Going to be weird though doing a CFK walk through with previous owners.


Shouldn't be too tough, since they are expecting you. Are you just used to unoccupied homes? Is this your first one?

Linda


----------



## HollandPPC

a1propertyclean said:


> Shouldn't be too tough, since they are expecting you. Are you just used to unoccupied homes? Is this your first one?
> 
> Linda


Lots of CFK under my belt. Just feels strange doing it the day before thanksgiving. The lady was so excited to get the check so she could get food for tomorrow. Made me pretty said but made me appreciate even more what I have.


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> Lots of CFK under my belt. Just feels strange doing it the day before thanksgiving. The lady was so excited to get the check so she could get food for tomorrow. Made me pretty said but made me appreciate even more what I have.



WTH??? You only got the call at 2:30??? I know a week in advance on any CFK's i do...............


----------



## GTX63

2:30 sounds about right. We got a call this afternoon to flash a chimney, replace assorted shingles on the front and rear porch, blackjack the peak and various other "compromised" areas. House has a 6/12 pitch and its raining with 15 mph winds. Regional was ticked I wanted more than $250 (before their discount) to pay a licensed roofer and still not have it done by 5 p.m.


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> WTH??? You only got the call at 2:30??? I know a week in advance on any CFK's i do...............


Other vendor bailed that was lined up. Let's say I made a very reasonable amount extra for the "rush ".


----------



## BPWY

I've heard of FAS doing christmas day CFKs.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I've heard of FAS doing christmas day CFKs.



Broker i know had on X-Mas eve last year. She re-scheduled..........


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> Broker i know had on X-Mas eve last year. She re-scheduled..........


Did a 4 unit eviction on Christmas eve 3 or 4 years ago. Needless to say was not fun putting people's stuff on the curb like that.


----------



## BPWY

I'd have told the bank they could go get screwed if they want me to work on a holiday, they had better break out the really big check book if that was their plan. And grease the wheels a head of time too. 

There aint no way I'm going to take a national holiday away from family and work for their cheap axx rates.

I'm a high priced ho, show me the benjamins.


lol


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> I'd have told the bank they could go get screwed if they want me to work on a holiday, they had better break out the really big check book if that was their plan. And grease the wheels a head of time too.
> 
> There aint no way I'm going to take a national holiday away from family and work for their cheap axx rates.
> 
> I'm a high priced ho, show me the benjamins.
> 
> 
> lol


Some of us would be happy to be working. Our work load has gotten light and some of my contractors are really hungry!


----------



## BPWY

Doberman Prop said:


> Some of us would be happy to be working. Our work load has gotten light and some of my contractors are really hungry!










I guess if you've already had a lot of days off like that you'd look at it differently.


----------



## mtmtnman

Doberman Prop said:


> Some of us would be happy to be working. Our work load has gotten light and some of my contractors are really hungry!



I still wouldn't boot a family on Christmas Eve. 90,000 residents in my 5200 Sq Mile county and doing something like that is EXTREMELY bad publicity................


----------



## BPWY

Extremely bad karma too.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

We avoid evictions as much as possible. Most of our work is in rural areas of Southern, IL the contractors know most of the properties. Usually laid off, or medical bills, most of the homes are empty when we get there.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Extremely bad karma too.



And we ALL know Karma is a B$^*(!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

mtmtnman said:


> And we ALL know Karma is a B$^*(!!!!


She's also a very flexible exotic dancer working her way through school wearing 6" clear plastic heels!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Doberman Prop said:


> She's also a very flexible exotic dancer working her way through school wearing 6" clear plastic heels!!!


Why is she going to school? Just keep dancing! http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1vzBCw&usg=AFQjCNEBiSm51NdiMMSEtgvcmQD94YiRuA


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Hey I am not her Guidance counselor just a fan of her um....Assets!:clap:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'd have told the bank they could go get screwed if they want me to work on a holiday, they had better break out the really big check book if that was their plan. And grease the wheels a head of time too.
> 
> There aint no way I'm going to take a national holiday away from family and work for their cheap axx rates.
> 
> I'm a high priced ho, show me the benjamins.
> 
> 
> lol


...And you thought I was the spawn of the devil...
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Great wife of 23 yrs., one daughter completing her degree, the other an EMT becoming a RN, nice home, lots of folks that I know love me, enough money coming in through this line of work to get along well. On this day and all others I am thankful. To all who post and lurk here I wish the fullest day today. 
Rick Bognuda 
California coast


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> Why is she going to school? Just keep dancing! http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1vzBCw&usg=AFQjCNEBiSm51NdiMMSEtgvcmQD94YiRuA


Can't turn tricks forever! Gravity is a B$^*whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

MichiganREO said:


> Can't turn tricks forever! Gravity is a B$^*whistling


Yeah but 3 nights a week is 300K a year. Invest that right and your set!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Happy thanksgiving Gobble gobble


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I still wouldn't boot a family on Christmas Eve. 90,000 residents in my 5200 Sq Mile county and doing something like that is EXTREMELY bad publicity................


Yea I agree not around the holidays :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Doberman Prop said:


> We avoid evictions as much as possible. Most of our work is in rural areas of Southern, IL the contractors know most of the properties. Usually laid off, or medical bills, most of the homes are empty when we get there.


Who do you do work for out of curiosity ? Im up in chicago FYI


----------



## Craigslist Hack

XLARGEX said:


> Who do you do work for out of curiosity ? Im up in chicago FYI


A couple different Nationals and a regional or two pm me some info if you would like.


----------



## Guest

*Results Now*



a1propertyclean said:


> Thanks to someone picking up the fight [this morning!] that was over in the last thread, the mods closed it permanently.
> 
> Here we have a chance to start fresh so, hopefully, we can all leave our differences of opinions regarding race, religion, and politics out of it and continue with discussions regarding property preservation.
> 
> So, with that said............ Good morning, everyone!:clap:
> 
> Linda


Does anyone have any experience with the company called Results Now. I have only been with them 5 weeks and they are telling me that because B of A has gone to 60 day pay that they will only pay us on 60 days. Right now they owe me15K, Should I run . Any one have any ideas. Thanks jlweb55


----------



## Guest

I am working in the Houston, Tx area. Anyone know any good companies to work for that does REO service. Thanks jlweb55


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Is there anyone here in Vermont? I have an initial services order in Montpelier I need to have taken care of and my regular vendor is 2 weeks away from being able to schedule it.

BTW. If someone can take care of this tomorrow, the invoices should be on the client's check on Thursday. If it misses the cutoff, it will be paid on the client's check on the 15th. This is a very good client for us. 

Help, please?

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Is there anyone here in Vermont? I have an initial services order in Montpelier I need to have taken care of and my regular vendor is 2 weeks away from being able to schedule it.
> 
> BTW. If someone can take care of this tomorrow, the invoices should be on the client's check on Thursday. If it misses the cutoff, it will be paid on the client's check on the 15th. This is a very good client for us.
> 
> Help, please?
> 
> Linda


I am in NH,I have a initial in the morning.I have many subs also.PM if you need me


----------



## APlusPPGroup

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am in NH,I have a initial in the morning.I have many subs also.PM if you need me


I appreciate that. Any of them in Vermont, by any chance?

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I appreciate that. Any of them in Vermont, by any chance?
> 
> Linda


I will be about a hour from that location.I am starting to get slammed up in Northern NH and been getting alot of work in VT as of lately


----------



## APlusPPGroup

MKM Landscaping said:


> I will be about a hour from that location.I am starting to get slammed up in Northern NH and been getting alot of work in VT as of lately


If you want the orders, send me a private message with your email address in it and I'll contact you regarding the details. Like I said, this is a very good client of ours.

Linda


----------



## Craigslist Hack

a1propertyclean said:


> If you want the orders, send me a private message with your email address in it and I'll contact you regarding the details. Like I said, this is a very good client of ours.
> 
> Linda


Do you do anything in Indiana, Illinois, Cincinnati, Chattanooga TN, or St. Louis areas?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I get work throughout Tennessee but hardly anything in Indiana, Missouri, or Illinois. When I do, I usually get a bunch or orders all at once, then it stops for awhile.

Some areas are just better than others and we are at the mercy of the banks and what they have available, same as anyone else. Then, of course, vendors come and go all the time making it difficult to cover orders when we DO get hit. 

Life is always exciting in my office. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Still looking for a vendor in Vermont, hopefully within a decent driving distance of Montpelier. 

Linda


----------



## Craigslist Hack

a1propertyclean said:


> I get work throughout Tennessee but hardly anything in Indiana, Missouri, or Illinois. When I do, I usually get a bunch or orders all at once, then it stops for awhile.
> 
> Some areas are just better than others and we are at the mercy of the banks and what they have available, same as anyone else. Then, of course, vendors come and go all the time making it difficult to cover orders when we DO get hit.
> 
> Life is always exciting in my office. :laughing:
> 
> Linda


If you need coverage let us know next time you get some orders. We experience this with several of our clients we will receive 10-20 orders then it turns to a trickle then nothing then 10-20 again. I don't understand and you can tell the properties haven't been touched in months.

From Chattanooga we can cover Northern GA, and Alabama pretty easily.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I get work throughout Tennessee but hardly anything in Indiana, Missouri, or Illinois. When I do, I usually get a bunch or orders all at once, then it stops for awhile.
> 
> Some areas are just better than others and we are at the mercy of the banks and what they have available, same as anyone else. Then, of course, vendors come and go all the time making it difficult to cover orders when we DO get hit.
> 
> Life is always exciting in my office. :laughing:
> 
> Linda


I can help out on occasion in Chicago and surrounding areas if you ever need it ! Im not currently looking for more work but anytime your in a pinch, I can help :blink:


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone ever heard of a "Gasline" inspection? Had to read it 3 times as i kept reading over it thinking it said GASOLINE!:blink::blink: Any guess on the client???


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Altisource. I haven't seen one of these before but it sounds like something they'd want you to check.

Are they serious? Gas line to what? The stove, the meter, the water heater, furnace, boiler, underground?

Gas line is definitely a new one on me. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Altisource. I haven't seen one of these before but it sounds like something they'd want you to check.
> 
> Are they serious? Gas line to what? The stove, the meter, the water heater, furnace, boiler, underground?
> 
> Gas line is definitely a new one on me.
> 
> Linda


Capping the lines? Checking for breaks? Polishing the lines?


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Altisource. I haven't seen one of these before but it sounds like something they'd want you to check.
> 
> Are they serious? Gas line to what? The stove, the meter, the water heater, furnace, boiler, underground?
> 
> Gas line is definitely a new one on me.
> 
> Linda


_*Kindly supply a bid to connect GAS and ensure to supply us with a certified GAS line inspection for the property including camera generated date and time stamped before pictures.Inspector shall be a Licensed Plumber or Certified Home Inspector.Inspector to assess the safe working conditions of all interior and exterior gas systems. Please provide a detailed room by room report with explanation of necessary repairs and cost to repair. Pl Note : The objective is to identify any reparis / replacement & address the same thereby GAS / PLUMBING LINE is tested and GAS is made availble INSIDE the property.*_


Gotta love the foreigners trying to instruct us in English eh? If English and Spanish is Spanglish, What's English and Indian???:whistling:whistling


----------



## BPWY

They sent me several of those wanting second bids.
They were all about 5 hrs one way away.

Told em NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! every time.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Gotta love the foreigners trying to instruct us in English eh? If English and Spanish is Spanglish, What's English and Indian???:whistling:whistling


Hard to understand.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## Gypsos

I am working out of Volusia County, Florida. If anyone knows of any good companies looking for vendors in this area let me know please. Thanks.


----------



## brm1109

*Really getting discouraged*

I have now gone to at least 10 houses for bids where I found that they are giving the initials to other contractors. I think the biggest problem is what I said in the past, in NJ in order to do winterizations you need to be a licensed plumber.
However I know that these other companies are not licensed plumbers because I have checked on the state website.
So here I am following the rules and losing money because I will not take short cuts or cheat.
Sorry for the rant but it just pi$$es me off sometimes.


----------



## GTX63

Some goof at a National fresh out of school tried to tell us "A licensed plumber is only needed when the existing plumbing system has been disturbed." And we wasted all that money on attorneys and insurance.


----------



## Guest

Our attys checked with the respective States where we worked and it boiled down to this:

Anyone can add RV Fluid to the sewage/wastewater pipes (toilets, sinks etc). Draining the hot water heater was "muddy" and no clear answers. Disconnecting the Water Meter was a big big no no--you could turn off only. Anyone can drain domestic water lines and blow those lines but as we all know you cannot get all the water out AND without the meter disconnected there will still be water in the main water line to the first discharge point (normally water heater). So dry systems carry excessive liability due to not being "completely" done.

On wet systems nobody can touch unless licensed to do so. Steamfitter, Pipefitter or Boiler Qualified Plumber only.

This is our States Rules. :thumbsup:

I know the Pi**ed off feelings...Nationals just keep going to the next contractor on the list who doesn't care or know the regs till the work is done.


----------



## Guest

*South Dakota, MN, Iowa*

Hey guys, have proper insurance and equipment for any REO help in SD, MN, IA, NE. If you need any help we're ready to work asap! Thank you so much! 

Away PM


----------



## Guest

How do you cover such an area?


----------



## Guest

What is your secret?


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> What is your secret?


Large family who have skills and established business'


----------



## mtmtnman

What a piece of crap the Grandson is putting his 103 yr old grandmother and 83 yr old mother at risk of being kicked to the curb by not paying his bills!! And Kudo's to the Sheriffs dept for stepping up and helping them out!!!!

http://theweek.com/article/index/222106/the-103-year-old-woman-saved-from-foreclosure


----------



## mtmtnman

Court hearing for Rochester grandmother previously evicted from home postponed indefinitely .................


http://www.whec.com/news/stories/S2396337.shtml?cat=566


----------



## Guest

Last month went to conference for nat/ They talked all morning how they want to get to a billion dollars. (I think they may have watched Justin in Facebook movie 20+ times.) How are they gonna get there, will tonight at 12: is how, all though we only did 4 t/outs for them this year, so where really not involved. Here's the plan. Flat rate and here's where the shorts come down and the vendor bends. $440. for up to 30 cy and that includes a jant. $18. thereafter so that $1,155. job last week (30 cy) is now $750. in there favor, and lets see 2 guys labor day $250. fuel/ ins $65. dump fee $120. = already paid nat to do job for them. At the new rate 15 c/y is break even day.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> At the new rate 15 c/y is break even day.



That means 1/2 of your jobs need to have NO TRASH to make 10% profit and 10% overhead. I don't see it working out...............


----------



## HollandPPC

PoconoP said:


> Last month went to conference for nat/ They talked all morning how they want to get to a billion dollars. (I think they may have watched Justin in Facebook movie 20+ times.) How are they gonna get there, will tonight at 12: is how, all though we only did 4 t/outs for them this year, so where really not involved. Here's the plan. Flat rate and here's where the shorts come down and the vendor bends. $440. for up to 30 cy and that includes a jant. $18. thereafter so that $1,155. job last week (30 cy) is now $750. in there favor, and lets see 2 guys labor day $250. fuel/ ins $65. dump fee $120. = already paid nat to do job for them. At the new rate 15 c/y is break even day.


Just keeps getting worse and worse. Some of the crap these nationals call me about would make you sick if I posted it.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Just keeps getting worse and worse. Some of the crap these nationals call me about would make you sick if I posted it.


They didn't release the price to us until last Thur. Dec 1


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone heard of M & M Mortgage Services Inc. out of Florida?? I remember them contacting me a few years ago and now i see they are working in my area..............


----------



## BPWY

Seems to me that I might have done 1 yob for them.


Don't remember any details about them tho.




http://www.mmmortgage.com/index.php


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Court hearing for Rochester grandmother previously evicted from home postponed indefinitely .................
> 
> 
> http://www.whec.com/news/stories/S2396337.shtml?cat=566


 I am numb to all this stuff I deal with in this work, I give a f**k about nothing. Do you think the guy who owns McDonalds gives a **** about all the fat americans:no. These stories go on everyday, there is no point to any of them, except who can screw who.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> I am numb to all this stuff I deal with in this work, I give a f**k about nothing. Do you think the guy who owns McDonalds gives a **** about all the fat americans:no. These stories go on everyday, there is no point to any of them, except who can screw who.



I have a different attitude here but then again in a lot of ways it's a different class of people here. Had an older lady here that almost moved out of her house after her mother died when i knocked to check occupancy. She was extremely distraught. No family around to help her and she thought she was loosing the home even though everything was willed to her in the estate. Turns out by asking a few questions i got it figured out for her. She started making payments AFTER her mother died but the bank was cashing checks and crediting the wrong account since her last name was different than her deceased mothers name. 

It took the bank almost 6 months to get it straight and i visited her every month, (occupancy check for initial secure) This was 16 months ago and i just finished my 2nd season mowing her lawn for HER not the bank. Got a regular customer by caring instead of carrying out bank orders. She is moving to Arizona now but i have already had a call from the buyer to mow the lawn next summer.

If i have gained one thing from this business it is i have become a pretty good judge of character...........


----------



## Guest

Outstanding, and a class act by you. Life is different in this area, Here's just what Ive dealt with over the last few weeks. Truck 8 went 30 feet of road into muck, gmc 3500 w/ 12x8 landscape dump. Towing bill $12,865.00. $6500 for fuel clean up. 5 gal . settled w/ towing $3,000. Truck 8 at shop Fri removed appx 70 boards of molded drywall into a 12 cy dumpster. Dumpster co tries to tell us we had 10,600 lbs WTF $700. we settled $350. Each and everyday this is the crap that goes on here.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone heard of M & M Mortgage Services Inc. out of Florida?? I remember them contacting me a few years ago and now i see they are working in my area..............


Yes I have done work for them


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Yes I have done work for them


And??????


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> And??????


Not alot of volume.....They pay in like 3 weeks, overall a decent outfit I would say


----------



## Guest

This job is getting worse and worse. I'm ready to get out. After 10 years, the BS has made me not even care about losing all we have worked for. 
I'm tired of trying to explain a common since thing like why we can't do a service when I costs more to do than we are paid. I'll be out soon since I'm not taking anymore BS and I'm okay with it. It's not worth the aggravation to me anymore.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO,

I feel your pain. This business has went into the crapper.

We had a major client that we said bye-bye to Nov 1 and TODAY I get a call from them about an initial secure on 9-28-11 where this client decided to winterize 9-1-11 then changed to 10-1-11 then back to 9-1-11 and finally back to a start date of 10-1-11 so absolutely nobody could keep up with the changes and on the 28th of Sept the WZ start date was 10-1-11 but our contractors went ahead and winterized but since it was to early we didn't invoice for it......TODAY they threatened a chargeback for this winterize that we did not charge for and they wanted all the winterize pics NOW or they were going to charge us back. NOPE was our reply since we did not invoice for it and the winterize MAY NOT be completed entirely so have it redone per the 10-1-11 start date.

2nd call late afternoon...please send the pics and we will "try" to submit it for payment...... Reply "sorry pics were lost--don't worry about paying us for what we may have done and not charged for since we don't want the liability and recommend you having the property winterized before it freezes".


----------



## mtmtnman

Pretty asinine isn't it. Had a W/O today to verify if roof leak was active. 22* and we have had snow on and off for 2 months. Told them due to weather conditions i could neither confirm or deny the roof was leaking............


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone heard of M & M Mortgage Services Inc. out of Florida?? I remember them contacting me a few years ago and now i see they are working in my area..............


They were my first major client when I went nationwide. Their initial payments were quick, then got slower and slower as time went by and the amount of money you could make on each job went downhill.

Took me WELL OVER a year to get the final $3,000 out of them. They only wanted to pay me $1,700. I stood my ground and got it all. But I had to fight for it. I'll never work with them again. Ever.

Linda


----------



## Gypsos

I have a question. Something I have seen on a few vendor applications. It is a discount rate %. What is this?


----------



## Guest

The percentage they keep from the fees and bids. Usually around 20%.


----------



## GTX63

Some vendors leave it blank and you fill in the discount your willing to give them. Most are 25%, 20%. That is off everything you do for them, including trip charges, and is before they mark up your prices to bill their client.


----------



## Guest

I will be getting out soon also after doing it almost 7 years .


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> and is before they mark up your prices to bill their client.



Yeah, I busted a regional a few years back for that. Long story but they where working for BAC field services. We turned in a bid for $3100 less a 20% discount to excavate and replace a curb stop at the street. (my quote from the plumbing contractor was $2000) I would have made $480 to drive to the property a few hours away and hang out to take photos while the job was being completed. They accidentally sent me THEIR approval and it was over $12,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They where slapped on the wrist but 2 years later still work for BAC...........


----------



## Gypsos

So basically you are paying them to be able to work for them? I would just mark up my cost by the percentage to make sure I get what I need. 

Seems like a numbers game to me.


----------



## GTX63

I have gone out of my way many times to let a broker know, that have to sign off on our work, THAT IS NOT THE PRICE WE BID. The markups from some companies is embarrassing and borders on immoral. And no, that is not market capitalism.


----------



## GTX63

Yes, it is a numbers game. Beyond the discount it is a numbers game. Everything you bid or charge for is a numbers game in REO. You should never forget that.


----------



## mtmtnman

Just got an e-mail................

On Tuesday, December 6th there is a potential nationwide protest planned that could impact our industry. We believe protests will likely take place tomorrow at auction sites, homes that are being foreclosed, homes in the eviction stage and vacant homes. We want to make sure that we are all prepared.


----------



## Guest

Who sent you that email?


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Who sent you that email?


A company i do BAC work for................


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> So basically you are paying them to be able to work for them? I would just mark up my cost by the percentage to make sure I get what I need.
> 
> Seems like a numbers game to me.


You have to, try to anyways. Bids don't seem to matter much to us anymore. We always get issued wo's "bid approved at reduced rate". What an oxymoron!


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> You have to, try to anyways. Bids don't seem to matter much to us anymore. We always get issued wo's "bid approved at reduced rate". What an oxymoron!


Or worse....getting sent W.O.'s of bid approvals from ANOTHER contractor (that clearly was clueless). Those simply drive me bonkers!


----------



## brm1109

I love when they send you approved work orders from another vendor. I always go out to the site and resubmit a new bid. Couple of times we were asked why we rebid it. The answer is always the same. The approval you gave me would cover my guys labor and I might be able to make $11-12 per hour myself (not happening I am running a business).

The best was one time one when one of the companies wanted me to do it, I told them to have the original contractor who bid it perform the work, their answer "he went out of business" Gee I wonder why.


----------



## mtmtnman

What is the rush with smoke detectors??? These service companies act like the world is going to end on a house that doesn't have a smoke detector in 24 hours????? Are we trying to protect the mice spiders and cockroaches that are living in these homes?????


----------



## Guest

Just finished up my second "Home Path Loan" rehab job for an investor. Guess what the bank did....genius' at best. They sent out another remodeling contractor to do their inspection. Not that I'm ashamed of the work performed, but it's pretty easy to knit pick something after walking in upon completion having never seen it before the actual work was performed. 
I'll never do one of these jobs again. Too damn difficult to bid appropriately when there is no power/water/heat supplied to the house at the time of the bid. Ended up doing a ton of "extras" because it was impossible to know the condition before getting started.


----------



## Racerx

My brother who is also a contractor once gave me some very valuable advice when I first started in this business "Never talk down another man's work unless you're ready to say it to his face", so now when I get a homeowner or someone looking for me to back them up over someone elses work being shoddy I just say " I won't say it's bad or wrong, it's just not the way I would've done it" :whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> What is the rush with smoke detectors??? These service companies act like the world is going to end on a house that doesn't have a smoke detector in 24 hours????? Are we trying to protect the mice spiders and cockroaches that are living in these homes?????


Insects, like wolves, are people too. Lol


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> Just finished up my second "Home Path Loan" rehab job for an investor. Guess what the bank did....genius' at best. They sent out another remodeling contractor to do their inspection. Not that I'm ashamed of the work performed, but it's pretty easy to knit pick something after walking in upon completion having never seen it before the actual work was performed.
> I'll never do one of these jobs again. Too damn difficult to bid appropriately when there is no power/water/heat supplied to the house at the time of the bid. Ended up doing a ton of "extras" because it was impossible to know the condition before getting started.


Stick w reo bid work there's money in it. You want to play around with pp work, ugh. As for the other contractor if he tossed you under the bus for no reason will krama will hang out with him soon.


----------



## Gypsos

mtmtnman said:


> Just got an e-mail................
> 
> On Tuesday, December 6th there is a potential nationwide protest planned that could impact our industry. We believe protests will likely take place tomorrow at auction sites, homes that are being foreclosed, homes in the eviction stage and vacant homes. We want to make sure that we are all prepared.


Can you give more details?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

CNN posted this an within the past couple hours or so:

http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/06/real_estate/occupy_movement_spreads/?hpt=hp_c1

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

Gypsos said:


> Can you give more details?


That's mall that was said. Se Linda's link above.......


----------



## Guest

sorry I posted a thread on this....


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> sorry I posted a thread on this....


You did? I looked but didn't see anything new.

Linda


----------



## Guest

funny I hasn't showed up yet....

Anyway the Post was "where will the Homeless Go now?"

http://news.yahoo.com/occupy-protests-move-foreclosed-homes-222136796.html


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> funny I hasn't showed up yet....
> 
> Anyway the Post was "where will the Homeless Go now?"
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/occupy-protests-move-foreclosed-homes-222136796.html


It just showed up. Going to take a look at it now.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Oooooo....kay. It's gone now. Did the mods move it, I wonder?

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Oooooo....kay. It's gone now. Did the mods move it, I wonder?
> 
> Linda


Yes. It's in P&R. It will end up there anyway. I mean the OP had Socialists mentioned already.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

They moved it to here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f87/where-will-homeless-go-108824/

Linda


----------



## Guest

It's funny how everyone wants to blame the banks for predatory lending and fight for poor ole Bobby who lost his house to the mean banks.

Let me get this straight. He has lived in the house since 1968, that's 43 years! He has an outstanding mortgage balance of $275K and his house is only worth $80K

SOOOOOOOOO, it would seem to me that POOR OLE Bobby refinanced his house and took out a nice big fat equity check!!!:whistling:whistling

I hope they arrest these idiots for trespassing.


----------



## Guest

I know the folks here in P&P have your own thing going on but the rules still apply. Anything political will be deleted or moved to P&R. Thems the rules.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

angus242 said:


> Yes. It's in P&R. It will end up there anyway. I mean the OP had Socialists mentioned already.


Okay, got it. I wondered why.

Linda


----------



## Guest

angus242 said:


> I know the folks here in P&P have your own thing going on but the rules still apply. Anything political will be deleted or moved to P&R. Thems the rules.


I'm guessing P&R is Politics and Religion?
Is there some special forum for that because I couldn't one.


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> I'm guessing P&R is Politics and Religion?
> Is there some special forum for that because I couldn't one.


Post count 250 I think


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BigDaddyPin said:


> I'm guessing P&R is Politics and Religion?
> Is there some special forum for that because I couldn't one.


Click the link I posted above. In the string, you'll see what area of CT it's posted in and the link itself will take you to the post.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Click the link I posted above. In the string, you'll see what area of CT it's posted in and the link itself will take you to the post.
> 
> Linda


You need 250 posts to enter the P&R section.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Click the link I posted above. In the string, you'll see what area of CT it's posted in and the link itself will take you to the post.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda, but it won't let me in because I don't have 250 post.
Oh well, some day.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

angus242 said:


> You need 250 posts to enter the P&R section.


I never knew that.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

More:

http://news.yahoo.com/occupy-protests-move-foreclosed-homes-222136796.html

http://news.yahoo.com/occupy-movement-taunts-law-home-takeovers-183031232.html

"Protesters also plan to physically prevent police from evicting families from their homes and disrupt auctions selling off foreclosed homes."

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> More:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/occupy-protests-move-foreclosed-homes-222136796.html
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/occupy-movement-taunts-law-home-takeovers-183031232.html
> 
> "Protesters also plan to physically prevent police from evicting families from their homes and disrupt auctions selling off foreclosed homes."
> 
> Linda


Their next move is going to be either occupying a cell or casket.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Anything is possible, Troy. 

This thing's really gotten out of control and I keep wondering how it's going to affect our industry. Are we going to end up being watchdogs for the properties, reporting vagrants found during weekly inspections? 

Could get really scary out there.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Anything is possible, Troy.
> 
> This thing's really gotten out of control and I keep wondering how it's going to affect our industry. Are we going to end up being watchdogs for the properties, reporting vagrants found during weekly inspections?
> 
> Could get really scary out there.
> 
> Linda


In Chicago The police laugh at you when you call about squatters and/or vagrants....


----------



## Guest

I need a little help here guys/girls and wondering if everyone might want to come to TN for a little trip. I sure could use a bigger commercial building but since all the nationals and regionals are cutting prices its going to be hard to afford it, so I was thinking I could just take one over Ill just break the lock and move all my equipment in.


----------



## thanohano44

tenec said:


> I need a little help here guys/girls and wondering if everyone might want to come to TN for a little trip. I sure could use a bigger commercial building but since all the nationals and regionals are cutting prices its going to be hard to afford it, so I was thinking I could just take one over Ill just break the lock and move all my equipment in.


TN is a beautiful place. I wish I was there.


----------



## Guest

Only if your down by the Smokies! 

I'm sure there is some NICE bank owned buildings in "them thar hills"


----------



## Guest

We are about 1 &1/2 hr from Chattanooga and the Smokies but since we are talking about occupying, maybe I can send a scout out there and get everyone lined up with a new vacation property while we are setting up my new shop!!


----------



## BPWY

angus242 said:


> I know the folks here in P&P have your own thing going on but the rules still apply. Anything political will be deleted or moved to P&R. Thems the rules.








[whiny voice on[ come on man, don't you know we're special down here in P&P? just leave us alone[whiny voice off]





:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

LOL... "whiney voice?"... 

You know this is not the first "occupy" foreclosed homes. I had a book I bought that said "How to travel the country for nearly free" and they had web sites on where all the foreclosed homes were. 

Here in Iowa we have a BIG bike ride across the State called RAGBRAI (Registers Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa) (Register is the Des Moines newspaper) anyway I know a TON of these riders who stay in the forclosed homes as they make their way across our State. Free hotel. They turn on the water and light off water heaters for showers and have a great time trashing the homes. We HATE to follow these pedalers from town to town cleaning up the FREE HOTELS!!


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> LOL... "whiney voice?"...
> 
> You know this is not the first "occupy" foreclosed homes. I had a book I bought that said "How to travel the country for nearly free" and they had web sites on where all the foreclosed homes were.
> 
> Here in Iowa we have a BIG bike ride across the State called RAGBRAI (Registers Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa) (Register is the Des Moines newspaper) anyway I know a TON of these riders who stay in the forclosed homes as they make their way across our State. Free hotel. They turn on the water and light off water heaters for showers and have a great time trashing the homes. We HATE to follow these pedalers from town to town cleaning up the FREE HOTELS!!


Are you serious?? Sounds like breaking and entering is not such a big deal.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> Here in Iowa we have a BIG bike ride across the State called RAGBRAI (Registers Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa) (Register is the Des Moines newspaper) anyway I know a TON of these riders who stay in the forclosed homes as they make their way across our State. Free hotel. They turn on the water and light off water heaters for showers and have a great time trashing the homes. We HATE to follow these pedalers from town to town cleaning up the FREE HOTELS!!


Why is it tolerated? I'm curious as to why the ride hasn't been shut down yet?

If a biker even sneezes wrong in Vegas, the run's over. We ride just about everywhere but we pay for rooms or, depending on the weather, we throw a tent & sleeping bags on our bikes. I'd be ashamed to be associated with anyone who would break & enter, then trash a place like that.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

My sister in law does a lot of rides.


She'd never hang out with law breakers like that.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

We ride alone and with friends or other clubs. But even the outlaw clubs don't act like that. Gee, I wonder where bikers get such a bad rep? 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

I should clarify...... she isn't in a "biker" gang/club.

She does bicycle rides.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I should clarify...... she isn't in a "biker" gang/club.
> 
> She does bicycle rides.


Didn't know you meant bicycle.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

When someone says bike, I think of biker....... obviously. lol.... Guess it's normal when you ride your own.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Anything is possible, Troy.
> 
> This thing's really gotten out of control and I keep wondering how it's going to affect our industry. Are we going to end up being watchdogs for the properties, reporting vagrants found during weekly inspections?
> 
> Could get really scary out there.
> 
> Linda



That's why i'm always locked and loaded.............


----------



## Guest

ALWAYS!! I would have to say at least 50% of the properties we go to have drug paraphenalia or some sort of ammo lying around or both. No clue if this is from squatters or the original occupants but I do know that I will attempt to be prepared as possible because neither one of the 2 will be happy that we have crashed the party.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Didn't know you meant bicycle.:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> When someone says bike, I think of biker....... obviously. lol.... Guess it's normal when you ride your own.
> 
> Linda


RAGBRAI is also morons on bicycles, ride from shoulder to shoulder on small roads, won't move to let traffic by, litter where ever they camp. Basically several hundred rolling occupy wall street camps full of new gen hippies








and a few true road bike enthusiasts :whistling


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> That's why i'm always locked and loaded.............


 ALWAYS!!!

Getting lots of practice clearing dark scary buildings, more then likely I have done more then most the local LEO's and in areas of town where the law does not even go :2guns:


----------



## Guest

I absolutely love the Gatlinburg / Pigeon Forge area. Went there a couple of years ago and was amazed at all there was to do there. Plus it's a beautiful area.

Now regarding the Biker Squatters, ya'll are looking at that totally wrong. What ya need to do is get your rig saddled up with all neccesary supplies and ride at the back of the pack doing clean up. They occupy, you spy, contact owner / mortgage co. / National and tell them the property had been recently vandalized and left unsecure, immediately after the squatters depart. Then get the WO to resecure etc.... Do the WO as fast as possible then jump in your rig, play catch up and your on to you next job. So it would kinda be like a working vacation......lololololol:laughing:

Now if that ain't turning a negative into a positive I don't know what is.:clap:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I am finally a member of AARP. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, anyone familiar with/worked for Assurant Property Advantage? Hope all is well.


----------



## BPWY

Please keep our friend Fremont in your thoughts and prayers.

His father is very low and has gone home to rest with his family.
Its especially tough being so near the holiday season.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Thanks for letting us know, Paul. Brent, sorry to hear about your dad.:sad: If you need anything, you know where to find me.

Linda


----------



## brm1109

Hoping for the best.


----------



## thanohano44

Thinking of you Brent and hope and pray that you're family will find peace and comfort in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Guest

Thank you all.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Thank you all.


You know I'm here if you need me my friend.

God Bless


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Paul. Brent, sorry to hear about your dad.:sad: If you need anything, you know where to find me.
> 
> Linda


any one hear of pinelands preservation?


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> At the moment, I'm looking for people throughout the states of North and South Dakota. I have next to no coverage in either state and my client says to expect orders in both.
> 
> Linda


does anyone know about pinelands preservatiom in ca.?


----------



## thanohano44

Hmmmmmm,

http://www.housingwire.com/2011/12/07/las-vegas-ordinance-puts-lenders-in-charge-of-vacany-upkeep


----------



## thanohano44

kizim said:


> does anyone know about pinelands preservatiom in ca.?


I've heard nothing but baaaaaaaaad things.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

kizim said:


> does anyone know about pinelands preservatiom in ca.?


Use the search feature in the upper right-hand corner. You can find posts on them and others you might have questions about. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

kizim said:


> any one hear of pinelands preservation?





kizim said:


> does anyone know about pinelands preservatiom in ca.?









Exactly why are you asking these questions on 12/8 when on 12/6 in another thread you were expounding on how bad they suck??????????

??????????????????????????????????????????????????

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Exactly why are you asking these questions on 12/8 when on 12/6 in another thread you were expounding on how bad they suck??????????
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????????????????????????


Sure does seem strange.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Exactly why are you asking these questions on 12/8 when on 12/6 in another thread you were expounding on how bad they suck??????????
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????????????????????????


LOL You guys and gals are like detectives :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Anyone have a discount code for mfs supply? We had one through one of the nationals, but i can't remember what it was...


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Exactly why are you asking these questions on 12/8 when on 12/6 in another thread you were expounding on how bad they suck??????????
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????????????????????????


im new at this. wasnt sure how this works as far as responses. sorry about that.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Anyone have a discount code for mfs supply? We had one through one of the nationals, but i can't remember what it was...



I won't use them BECAUSE of their relationship with a couple large nationals and their locks suck. There a BYACH to rekey. I use US Hardware Supply and 9 x out of 10 they beat MFS even with a discount code. Right now US has knoblocks by the case for $4.90 which beats the MFS regular price and they are a higher quality lock. http://www.ushardwaresupply.com/door-locksets.aspx FWIW, if you want to order from MFS, try "AMS" or "MCS" for discount codes.....


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I buy from US Hardware Supply also. Fortunately, I'm close enough to pick them up in Vegas so I have no shipping costs.

The prices are good and so is the product.:thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I buy from US Hardware Supply also. Fortunately, I'm close enough to pick them up in Vegas so I have no shipping costs.
> 
> The prices are good and so is the product.:thumbsup:
> 
> Linda



Most people won't notice the quality difference but being i rekey i see the internal difference. I usually carry 3 different key codes even though i use 12 or more different ones. If i had to carry every key code i use i might as well devote the whole back seat of my crew cab to locks. As it is i carry 2 milk crates.........


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> anyone have a discount code for mfs supply? We had one through one of the nationals, but i can't remember what it was...


fasfall


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Most people won't notice the quality difference but being i rekey i see the internal difference. I usually carry 3 different key codes even though i use 12 or more different ones. If i had to carry every key code i use i might as well devote the whole back seat of my crew cab to locks. As it is i carry 2 milk crates.........


I like bargain locks.com quality better.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I like bargain locks.com quality better.


The reason I don't use them is they have the half turn to get out cylinders. Easy to get out and a byach to rekey and put back together.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The reason I don't use them is they have the half turn to get out cylinders. Easy to get out and a byach to rekey and put back together.


I like them and have rekeyed them too. What I like about them is there's no screwing around for different backsets. Just stick em in and screw em down. The ones I was getting you had to remove a piece to allow the other backset.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> I like them and have rekeyed them too. What I like about them is there's no screwing around for different backsets. Just stick em in and screw em down. The ones I was getting you had to remove a piece to allow the other backset.



The Bargain Locks i still have floating around here have that piece to remove as well. The problem rekeying them falls on that little piece of wire and the 2 catches. 9 x out of 10, the cylinder removal tool will not pass those latches. I posted a video where i can rekey the other style in a minute or less where the 1/2 turn ones can sometimes take me up to 5 minutes of screwing around..........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> The Bargain Locks i still have floating around here have that piece to remove as well. The problem rekeying them falls on that little piece of wire and the 2 catches. 9 x out of 10, the cylinder removal tool will not pass those latches. I posted a video where i can rekey the other style in a minute or less where the 1/2 turn ones can sometimes take me up to 5 minutes of screwing around..........


There's no difference to me. I can do them all the same. I'll call you in a few. All I know is, those $5 locks we buy are so easy to break into vs an actual kwikset. Even though kwikset is easy to break in to as well.


----------



## brm1109

*Are other slow?*

It's been really quite here for the past 3 weeks. Seems that ever since I told companies that winterizations need to be performed by plumbers all of the work has stopped.
Yet still seeing the initials and winterizations being done by the unlicensed guys.
Guess I will just sit back and wait for the s*&t to hit the fan when the state finds out.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> It's been really quite here for the past 3 weeks. Seems that ever since I told companies that winterizations need to be performed by plumbers all of the work has stopped.
> Yet still seeing the initials and winterizations being done by the unlicensed guys.
> Guess I will just sit back and wait for the s*&t to hit the fan when the state finds out.


State won't care unless "a little birdie reports them"....:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> State won't care unless "a little birdie reports them"....:whistling



Ditto. Little birdie NEEDS to report them!!!


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> This job is getting worse and worse. I'm ready to get out. After 10 years, the BS has made me not even care about losing all we have worked for.
> I'm tired of trying to explain a common since thing like why we can't do a service when I costs more to do than we are paid. I'll be out soon since I'm not taking anymore BS and I'm okay with it. It's not worth the aggravation to me anymore.


You're not alone my friend, and it's to bad....This business is losing some GREAT people everyday, people that have been in the business years, some with 10 and more years in...These are people who care and are good at what they do.... They care for each property like it were their own and treat it as such till it is taken away and this business is losing them everyday because someone somewhere has gotta keep a bigger piece of the pie then the guy doing the work...It's to bad, you can see the difference in the properties as night and day and the money the banks are losing when they are trying to save, talk about stepping over a dollar to get to a dime....


----------



## Guest

Crying to the government as a means to get work would place you in my book as pathetic. Educate yourself bring a great work ethic to the table and the work will come. Looking for work on c/list is no answer. Some on here hate the nationals, but there (the nat) never going away. There a great source of work, I just sent in scopes for over $60k to the one we work for, most of it will get approved. And i don't give a f**k if they mark it up 200%or more, thats there business, I know what we need to run our program and that's all i care about.


----------



## Guest

Whos crying?


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Crying to the government as a means to get work would place you in my book as pathetic. Educate yourself bring a great work ethic to the table and the work will come. Looking for work on c/list is no answer. Some on here hate the nationals, but there (the nat) never going away. There a great source of work, I just sent in scopes for over $60k to the one we work for, most of it will get approved. And i don't give a f**k if they mark it up 200%or more, thats there business, I know what we need to run our program and that's all i care about.



The Nationals WILL go away ans sooner, not later IMHO. Don't fool yourself. There are too many unscrupulous nationals pulling shady crap which in the end is costing the banks and the taxpayers billions of dollars. It WILL come around full circle and bite them in the arse. Prime example is them knowingly issuing W/O's for wint's in New Jersey fully knowing it's illegal for anyone other than a licensed plumber to do the work and then telling their contractors "it'll be ok, Just do it!"


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The Nationals WILL go away ans sooner, not later IMHO. Don't fool yourself. There are too many unscrupulous nationals pulling shady crap which in the end is costing the banks and the taxpayers billions of dollars. It WILL come around full circle and bite them in the arse. Prime example is them knowingly issuing W/O's for wint's in New Jersey fully knowing it's illegal for anyone other than a licensed plumber to do the work and then telling their contractors "it'll be ok, Just do it!"


 Everyone is unscrupulous in almost everything so thinking that someone will get pissed -- i guess, for working without a license is going to stop something,- not happening. This is the system we live in, just like anyone in any other line of work, its beyond fixing in 10,000 different ways. Now on to nazi jersey, how is it that i can have a AR15 on my front seat (unloaded) and is fine with any peace officer. And 75 miles east of me that same deal will get me a 5 year prison gig. Everything is illegal in nj unless your going to the mall.


----------



## brm1109

I agree that NJ is one of the hardest states to run a business. I am not crying, I am just stating that it sometimes sucks that the more you follow the rules the more you get hurt.
I remember when I went for my DEP license to do trash removal. The damn license took 18 months but then you have every other hack using either the incorrect license or none at all and then we have to lose money because we can't compete with their pricing.
As far as carrying a gun. Several years ago when I was a bail bondsman I couldn't get a carry permit because we have to show a justifiable need. Gee let me see, dealing with criminals and having to lock them up and carrying a lot of cash and there was no justifiable need. 
This state is nuts.


----------



## BPWY

Brent's dad left us this morning.


Please keep the family in your prayers.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I won't use them BECAUSE of their relationship with a couple large nationals and their locks suck. There a BYACH to rekey. I use US Hardware Supply and 9 x out of 10 they beat MFS even with a discount code. Right now US has knoblocks by the case for $4.90 which beats the MFS regular price and they are a higher quality lock. http://www.ushardwaresupply.com/door-locksets.aspx FWIW, if you want to order from MFS, try "AMS" or "MCS" for discount codes.....


MFS is pretty good to us and I dont mind their locks but I guess when your buying them buy the container you get them cheaper


----------



## Guest

Sad... my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Fremont.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Brent's dad left us this morning.
> 
> Please keep the family in your prayers.


Keeping your family in my families prayers. Ia manuia lou malaga


----------



## brm1109

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mtmtnman

Prayers go out to Fremont and family..............


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone else having problems with Altisource? My old Password would not work so i reset it. It sent me a new one, logged in with that and directed me to change it which i did and i still cannot log in. Did this 4 different times tonight even trying [email protected]#ABC which it allowed me to save but could not log in with it. VMS is really a POS program..........................


----------



## Guest

So Sorry Brent.


----------



## Guest

Here's a good one: At the end of Oct we get an initial secure order for a ppo property. It had an agents number who was great to let us in, changed lock, completed wint and had great conversation. For some reason feild com didn't tranfer the order properly. It was about 6 days before it showed up on the clients side.
Last week we got a work order to remove water damaged sheetrock at property at cost because we didn't complete initial order in a timely manner. I called the agent and she stated there was a little damaged sheetrock but didn't want it touched. They about have the sale on the property complete and if sheetrock gets removed it will mess up their buyers and many other potential issues with the short sale approval. I let the regional know this and they requested a comprehensive liabilty release form from the agent. She politely said "HELL NO" which I don't blame her. I let the regional know and they told me if I didn't complete the work then they would be having someone else complete the work and back charging me for it. 
All of this when the homeowner is fully aware of what is going on and pissed about it since they are making a good effort to sale the property.

What the he!!?


----------



## BPWY

Mark down another reason Paul is exiting stage left.




And yes that **** does suck!


----------



## BPWY

Brilliant thought for the day....................... robo sign that puppy with a fictitious name and send it back to the service company.




:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

uintahiker said:


> Here's a good one: At the end of Oct we get an initial secure order for a ppo property. It had an agents number who was great to let us in, changed lock, completed wint and had great conversation. For some reason feild com didn't tranfer the order properly. It was about 6 days before it showed up on the clients side.
> Last week we got a work order to remove water damaged sheetrock at property at cost because we didn't complete initial order in a timely manner. I called the agent and she stated there was a little damaged sheetrock but didn't want it touched. They about have the sale on the property complete and if sheetrock gets removed it will mess up their buyers and many other potential issues with the short sale approval. I let the regional know this and they requested a comprehensive liabilty release form from the agent. She politely said "HELL NO" which I don't blame her. I let the regional know and they told me if I didn't complete the work then they would be having someone else complete the work and back charging me for it.
> All of this when the homeowner is fully aware of what is going on and pissed about it since they are making a good effort to sale the property.
> 
> What the he!!?




Give the broker service companies phone # and tell her to make a habit out of them. It has worked here many times and the service co's don't mess with me much anymore when i give them the facts. I had an initial secure on a property 2 years ago and showed up a few hours after closing of a short sale. The BAC servicer said they weren't notified and to proceed. I told them no, They said they would send someone else. Called the selling agent and told her, She informed me that the buyers brother was a county sheriff. The next day he caught the guy bailing through a window and made the guy call the service co. from site. I guess there was a WHOLE lot of stepping, fetching and apologies going on LMAO! This is the reason i ALWAYS call a broker before i secure a property that is listed.

All this said, the BAC servicer didn't learn and sent ANOTHER initial secure 2 weeks later. By then the home was occupied. Never heard a thing after that!:whistling:whistling

I should have proceeded with secure and wint and let the buyer sue the servicer but i knew damn well it would fall back on me in the end. I would say if you remove the sheetrock and screw up a sale it might also come back to haunt you in the end. I would tell them that if they try to backcharge you they will see you in arbitration.......................


----------



## Guest

Considered robo signing;
Called the cops and told them I was going to be damaging a property against the owners wishes and they asked if I had a work order. They then told me I could do whatever I wanted as long as the work order stated to. 
Talked to my attorney and he said we could take it to court and probably win but at $250 an hour it was probably cheaper to just deal with the issue, so I have talked to the home owner and agreed to make the repair as good as possible and hopefully pick up some business in the future from him.

I was reviewing my contract and it says nothing about these types of punitive actions. The attorney reviewed it and said when I decided I was done with them he would go after them for the chargebacks other punitive no contractual actions they have taken. And only charge me 70% of whatever he gets from them :thumbup:

I laughed and said we would cross that bridge when we got there. As for now business as usual and some extra b*&(hing around my place.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone get the new AMS HUD Pricing matrix???? I can sit home and go broke, It will just take a little longer............


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone get the new AMS HUD Pricing matrix???? I can sit home and go broke, It will just take a little longer............


The first round I said no to their price sheet. So I can only imagine what it is now. If your willing I would love to read over it and have a good laugh.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone get the new AMS HUD Pricing matrix???? I can sit home and go broke, It will just take a little longer............


Tell me it ain't so.... your working with them? When they first got MI I signed up,took me 3 months to say fu. Now they still send me emails all the time and yes I got it.$25 to remove vinyl kitchen floor,yeah right. I'm glad I have nothing to do with them. I laughed the whole time I was reading it.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> Tell me it ain't so.... your working with them? When they first got MI I signed up,took me 3 months to say fu. Now they still send me emails all the time and yes I got it.$25 to remove vinyl kitchen floor,yeah right. I'm glad I have nothing to do with them. I laughed the whole time I was reading it.


I do way over 6 figures on the Fannie side with very few issues and have made damn good $$$. HUD has always been a PITA


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I do way over 6 figures on the Fannie side with very few issues and have made damn good $$$. HUD has always been a PITA


Yeah all they had was hud. I'm at the point now that all my jobs except Fannie rekeys are all bid work. It's so much easier that way.


----------



## BPWY

They've tried and tried and tried and well you get the picture ............ to get me to sign on with them in WY.

I kept saying no, and no, and no until they got the point to leave me alone. They were too damn cheap in 09 and 10, I can't imagine they've improved any.

There is no way I'm going to accept their cheap axx rates when they are getting $2500 per property for initial services.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> They've tried and tried and tried and well you get the picture ............ to get me to sign on with them in WY.
> 
> I kept saying no, and no, and no until they got the point to leave me alone. They were too damn cheap in 09 and 10, I can't imagine they've improved any.
> 
> There is no way I'm going to accept their cheap axx rates when they are getting $2500 per property for initial services.


2500 ON INITIAL SERVICES sorry for caps... I dont know what you get but sounds like some more greedy aholes


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> 2500 ON INITIAL SERVICES sorry for caps... I dont know what you get but sounds like some more greedy aholes








That is a number I've heard thrown around for a long time.
HUD and Fannie pays that to get a property up to sale condition barring special bid items.


I don't get any thing because I won't work for their cheap axx rates and further their unholy greed off the backs of this working man.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone get the new AMS HUD Pricing matrix???? I can sit home and go broke, It will just take a little longer............









You gotta be ing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Winterize $25.00 per property



Boarding, glazing and some/most of their other prices are so clueless to real world costs. 
Their boarding pay ONLY pays for materials, not for anything else related to the job.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> That is a number I've heard thrown around for a long time.
> HUD and Fannie pays that to get a property up to sale condition barring special bid items.
> 
> 
> I don't get any thing because I won't work for their cheap axx rates and further their unholy greed off the backs of this working man.


I hear that !


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> You gotta be ing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boarding, glazing and some/most of their other prices are so clueless to real world costs.
> Their boarding pay ONLY pays for materials, not for anything else related to the job.


Is the 25 just for antifreeze ! Really 25 lousy dollars


----------



## Guest

Any of you guys have a website ? I dont and need Ideas ! If you can help


----------



## BPWY

www.brickmanpropertyservices.com is mine. 
Designed and built by me. Looks sad.


Here is the new one that will soon be uploaded to the proper url.
http://thelayoutshop.com/Brickman Property Site/Brickmanindex.html

Contact http://thelayoutshop.com/ for pricing if you like the work she does.
Tell her that I recommended you.


----------



## Guest

BPWY,

GET THAT PIC OFF the main page! It appears that bush is touching the house and not the required 18" off the home.....

CHARGEBACK!

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> BPWY,
> 
> GET THAT PIC OFF the main page! It appears that bush is touching the house and not the required 18" off the home.....
> 
> CHARGEBACK!
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:






Funny man. :blink: 



Other than the trash clean pics no repo houses were harmed in the taking of these photos.
We personalize service to each folks request. In this case..... Brickman only MOWS the lawn.


The property owner did have his min wage help trim things up after this pic was taken.


----------



## Guest

Just pulling your leg :laughing:

Looks good otherwise.

Also to everyone I have to say thanks for the condolences. :sad:
Dad was my fishing buddy among other things.....


----------



## Guest

www.72opp.com

This is my website that I created.


Edit: Thank you to the 21 people who visited my website last night. I always enjoy the bump in traffic and empty "request more info" forms I get when I post the url here.


----------



## mtmtnman

Any comments on Single Source?? Got a call from them today referred by one of my brokers.............


----------



## GTX63

We get a few from Single Source from time to time. We usually get our bids approved. Pay in about 45 days. I would rate them about three garbage cans out of five. Their website is pretty poor for uploading photos and work orders.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> www.brickmanpropertyservices.com is mine.
> Designed and built by me. Looks sad.
> 
> 
> Here is the new one that will soon be uploaded to the proper url.
> http://thelayoutshop.com/Brickman%20Property%20Site/Brickmanindex.html
> 
> Contact http://thelayoutshop.com/ for pricing if you like the work she does.
> Tell her that I recommended you.


BP, the new layout is much nicer. I've neglected my own site for over 2 years now. This damn preservation biz will do that. I too have 2/3 of my body out the door and going back to my roots as this trade has quickly deteriorated. 
One thing I've found over the last few years is that having a link for people to "request a quote" makes it seem more professional to them. Just a suggestion. All she will have to do is link it directly to your email and it will have something like: Details of the job. Time frame for the job to be completed. 


http://pipcohomeremodeling.webs.com/


----------



## Guest

What do you guys think of mine? www.Bobbishenterprises.com , still doing work on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> What do you guys think of mine? www.Bobbishenterprises.com , still doing work on it.:thumbsup:


Good Morning, Very nice website. Little jealous...did you do the work yourself or hire out? If you hired out, ballpark of what you paid?


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> What do you guys think of mine? www.Bobbishenterprises.com , still doing work on it.:thumbsup:







Looks good to me.


In my opinion if you ever step outside of P&P you might want to consider a multi page site rather than just one page.
Put some pics of your work on it too.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Morning, Very nice website. Little jealous...did you do the work yourself or hire out? If you hired out, ballpark of what you paid?


Did it myself. That's why its still under construction.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> In my opinion if you ever step outside of P&P you might want to consider a multi page site rather than just one page.
> Put some pics of your work on it too.


It is mutlipage and I also do remodeling. You can't access the other pages.? There are pics I just need to add more.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> What do you guys think of mine? www.Bobbishenterprises.com , still doing work on it.:thumbsup:


Nice looking site. Enough info to understand what you do, not so much that it's hard to find the info that is useful to me.


----------



## brm1109

*Nice call*

So I just get a call from a company that is looking for contractors. They start talking about doing initial secures and I said that in NJ you need to be lic. plumber.
Guy says to me "are you kidding me, you will not be in business long trying to bid for a lic. plumber because nobody will pay it. There are a hundred guys doing it without a lic".
My standard reply was the state is cracking down and we do not do it without the license.
Conversation ended with him saying "well good luck to ya with that".
True I may be turning down work because of the regs. but I would rather do that and make money in other areas than to violate the law and get even bigger fines.
Guess I should start looking to get out of this business.


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> So I just get a call from a company that is looking for contractors. They start talking about doing initial secures and I said that in NJ you need to be lic. plumber.
> Guy says to me "are you kidding me, you will not be in business long trying to bid for a lic. plumber because nobody will pay it. There are a hundred guys doing it without a lic".
> My standard reply was the state is cracking down and we do not do it without the license.
> Conversation ended with him saying "well good luck to ya with that".
> True I may be turning down work because of the regs. but I would rather do that and make money in other areas than to violate the law and get even bigger fines.
> Guess I should start looking to get out of this business.


Turn them in as you see them. Should have had them send you an e-mail stating such and then sent it on to the state. Better yet, your state has a 1 party consent law so you can record your conversations with your consent LOL! Man wouldn't the state like to have heard that call! Either way you wouldn't get the work but at least you would put the hurt on a national doing things on the sly!!!

*New Jersey's wiretapping law is a "one-party consent" law. New Jersey makes it a crime to intercept or record an in-person or telephone conversation unless one party to the conversation consents. N.J. Stat. §§ 2A:156A-3, -4. (link is to the entire code; you need to click through to Title 2A, Article 156A, and then locate the specific provisions). Thus, if you operate in New Jersey, you may record a conversation or phone call if you are a party to the conversation or you get permission from one party to the conversation in advance. *


----------



## brm1109

*Need Advise*

Ok so now that I have posted the problems I am having regarding the winterizations, I need some advise from you all.
1. Do I just stop working for these companies since I will not violate the state requirements and find another business?
2. Just accept the orders and then bid out the winterization after I do the lock change? I know this wouldn't last long.
I am just at the point of trying to figure out how to keep this going. How is everyone else handling this.
Thanks,


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> Ok so now that I have posted the problems I am having regarding the winterizations, I need some advise from you all.
> 1. Do I just stop working for these companies since I will not violate the state requirements and find another business?
> 2. Just accept the orders and then bid out the winterization after I do the lock change? I know this wouldn't last long.
> I am just at the point of trying to figure out how to keep this going. How is everyone else handling this.
> Thanks,



Send in your bid with documentation for the state or do what i said above and bust them......................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Send in your bid with documentation for the state or do what i said above and bust them......................


Go for it.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> Ok so now that I have posted the problems I am having regarding the winterizations, I need some advise from you all.
> 1. Do I just stop working for these companies since I will not violate the state requirements and find another business?
> 2. Just accept the orders and then bid out the winterization after I do the lock change? I know this wouldn't last long.
> I am just at the point of trying to figure out how to keep this going. How is everyone else handling this.
> Thanks,


It may sound bad but I do not WNTZ at all. I said screw it. I get enough work I don't have to. From your end it sounds like it boils down to a moral issue. From what I read though you sound like one of the few honest and legit contractors. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

*Warning Scvms and Resultsnow*

I have been with Resultsnow who gets their work from SCVMS who gets their work from B of A. They just let us know that we are not getting paid , They say the reason is that SCVMS has not paid them since last august. Thats great since I have been with them since Oct and no pay yet. They owe me over $25,000 at this point. So everyone beware.


----------



## thanohano44

jlweb55 said:


> I have been with Resultsnow who gets their work from SCVMS who gets their work from B of A. They just let us know that we are not getting paid , They say the reason is that SCVMS has not paid them since last august. Thats great since I have been with them since Oct and no pay yet. They owe me over $25,000 at this point. So everyone beware.


Time to knock some people out.


----------



## Guest

Did anyone watch the GOP debate the other day? A couple of the candidates are touting their position as dissolving HUD, Fannie, Freddie, etc. 
I wonder if that were to happen what kind of impact that would have on this industry? It really got me thinking though. 
Hypothetically that would mean that the work would fall back to bank direct, and then the nationals would all be duking it out to land that contract? Now that would be fun to have ringside tickets to watch. I wonder how much of the work would become broker direct?


----------



## thanohano44

jlweb55 said:


> I have been with Resultsnow who gets their work from SCVMS who gets their work from B of A. They just let us know that we are not getting paid , They say the reason is that SCVMS has not paid them since last august. Thats great since I have been with them since Oct and no pay yet. They owe me over $25,000 at this point. So everyone beware.


Place leins, call BAC and confirm the story.


----------



## thanohano44

P3+ said:


> Did anyone watch the GOP debate the other day? A couple of the candidates are touting their position as dissolving HUD, Fannie, Freddie, etc.
> I wonder if that were to happen what kind of impact that would have on this industry? It really got me thinking though.
> Hypothetically that would mean that the work would fall back to bank direct, and then the nationals would all be duking it out to land that contract? Now that would be fun to have ringside tickets to watch. I wonder how much of the work would become broker direct?


I did. I was somewhat underwhelmed. I like the sound of that really, but I'm convinced it's just pillow talk. For PR purposes, they would probably reorganize and change their process. And do it again when it doesn't work.


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> It is mutlipage and I also do remodeling. You can't access the other pages.? There are pics I just need to add more.









The first time I looked at it I didn't see the links.
I was in too big of a hurry.


----------



## BPWY

jlweb55 said:


> I have been with Resultsnow who gets their work from SCVMS who gets their work from B of A. They just let us know that we are not getting paid , They say the reason is that SCVMS has not paid them since last august. Thats great since I have been with them since Oct and no pay yet. They owe me over $25,000 at this point. So everyone beware.







Tomorrow morning at 8am you'd better be at your lawyer's office filing a whole lot of liens.


You can try contacting BAC but I've heard the results from that are hit and miss. I did it and got paid. 
A friend of mine did it and still didn't get paid.


----------



## BPWY

BTW who is SCVMS?


----------



## Guest

That is all I know about them. SCVMS. I will be calling BofA in the morning and telling them I will be filing liens if not paid. I hope that is all I need to do. This is my first Company to work with directly and I get screwed . Anyone looking for vendors in the Houston,Tx area. Thanks for the information Jlweb


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> BTW who is SCVMS?


Your favorite people. Central Valley..............


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Your favorite people. Central Valley..............


Did one job for them and never got paid. They are rude and nasty people, too. I still have their emails from 4 years ago. lol

Back then they were just CVMS. What does the S stand for?

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> Did one job for them and never got paid. They are rude and nasty people, too. I still have their emails from 4 years ago. lol
> 
> Back then they were just CVMS. What does the S stand for?
> 
> Linda


http://scvms.com/


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Your favorite people. Central Valley..............








SCVMS and CVMS are two different places.......... a few blocks apart.


----------



## BPWY

jlweb55 said:


> That is all I know about them. SCVMS. I will be calling BofA in the morning and telling them I will be filing liens if not paid. I hope that is all I need to do. This is my first Company to work with directly and I get screwed . Anyone looking for vendors in the Houston,Tx area. Thanks for the information Jlweb









If you are out the $25k you say you are I'd get a lawyer involved.
Or tell BAC that they have 5 business days for money to be showing up in your mail.
At that point you'll be involving a lawyer and going after your money. 
Via liens if necessary. I'd be playing hard ball.

BAC had a record in TX several years back of jacking several million out of a handful of contractors. 
They used the tired old lie of "losing the pics". And even when the pics were resubmitted last I heard they still wouldn't pay.


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> http://scvms.com/


I like the line that says the "latest technology of digital cameras".


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone get the new AMS HUD Pricing matrix???? I can sit home and go broke, It will just take a little longer............


I have yet to get the new hud pricing matrix,but you make it sound bad.Ams started off slow for me but now that I am finally on the fannie side of things for AMS they have become one of my better clients.I guess it took a year of doing 60 HUD routines for garbage before they finally said this poor sucker now can have fannie mae work.

BUT AMS still stinks for intials,have 72 hours but I get every work order at 11 55 and have only 2 days to run around like a monkey with a head cut off


----------



## mtmtnman

MKM Landscaping said:


> I have yet to get the new hud pricing matrix,but you make it sound bad.Ams started off slow for me but now that I am finally on the fannie side of things for AMS they have become one of my better clients.I guess it took a year of doing 60 HUD routines for garbage before they finally said this poor sucker now can have fannie mae work.
> 
> BUT AMS still stinks for intials,have 72 hours but I get every work order at 11 55 and have only 2 days to run around like a monkey with a head cut off



Thats cuz your brokers turn them in before they leave the office at night. I have mine trained to turn them in 1st thing in the morning but then again my area only has 2 brokers..........


----------



## BPWY

These guys were hating life today.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> These guys were hating life today.



Shouldn't operate it if you can't fix it. Easy solution. Stick a 5 gallon bucket under the tank and crack the return line slightly. Box will come right down and then you go to the shop and fix it. OR, you tear a phone or power line down and pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BPWY

Before they left the dump yard the boss man was there eye balling it.
Few mins later they left. I'm with you...... pulling down a line would be a concern.
All tho I do think they were less than 14' which is legal every where here.


----------



## BPWY

> "The shadow demand is immense," he says, referring to the 50,000 homes his organization believes are headed into foreclosure. "Most of these homes here," he says, throwing his right hand across the Subaru, are owned by Deutsche Bank.
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/irvi...ory-lending-foreclosure-2011-12#ixzz1gbTuXEqt
> ​






Deutsche bank...... aka Ocwen/Altisource


----------



## Guest

Just got an awesome work order:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peace-of-Mind-Houses/149752705078595


----------



## BPWY

Thats funny.

One day turn on a tree planting..... in Dec.


Planting one this time of year isn't a hazard to the longevity of the tree.
But good luck finding one or getting the hole dug with out using a back ho.


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> Just got an awesome work order:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peace-of-Mind-Houses/149752705078595


I'd put em in a 6" tall sapling.


----------



## Guest

I think Paul's Christmas tree idea from the corner lot is awesome. That would be worth it just to hear Mr Regional sputter when he calls.

One of my guys said we should just dig the old tree out, turn it around once, then put it back in the hole. It won't look any different than any other tree does this time of year.

Our website is www.peaceofmindhouses.com 

I know we haven't gotten a single job from it. I have had people who were referred to us comment that they looked at the site; sort of a confirmation we are legit.


----------



## thanohano44

uintahiker said:


> I think Paul's Christmas tree idea from the corner lot is awesome. That would be worth it just to hear Mr Regional sputter when he calls.
> 
> One of my guys said we should just dig the old tree out, turn it around once, then put it back in the hole. It won't look any different than any other tree does this time of year.
> 
> Our website is www.peaceofmindhouses.com
> 
> I know we haven't gotten a single job from it. I have had people who were referred to us comment that they looked at the site; sort of a confirmation we are legit.


Or send it back to them with increase in price because it took 4 months to get approved.


----------



## BPWY

The cost to rent a backhoe is extra.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> The cost to rent a backhoe is extra.


On certain jobs I place a stipulation that the bid is good for 7-15 days only.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> On certain jobs I place a stipulation that the bid is good for 7-15 days only.



My bid's all have a 15 day clause at the bottom....in small print
Just in case I'm overloaded at the time of approval it gives me an "out"


----------



## Guest

any one have info on sweetwater field services thanks


----------



## APlusPPGroup

hickory reo said:


> any one have info on sweetwater field services thanks


Hickory...... please try the search function in the upper right corner. It works GREAT when you need to find info.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/sweetwater-field-services-107158/

Multiple topics on the same subject [or company] are really getting old. If you don't get an answer, unless you're posting your question in the subject's thread, it's because members are tired of responding to the same stuff over and over again and tired of re-directing you to the information, which you should be able to find easily. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

thanks new to this thanks for the info


----------



## CSREO

UIN - You should send another bid, since it is winter now, and it will be extra work to get through the thaw. They should have hopped on it sooner!


----------



## Guest

On A fun note I did an eviction in Chicago yesterday and I love these county morons that dont even knock just hit the door with a battery ram and knock down the door I mean really is this needed ? Well there were 4 ppl and a dog inside and they threw them out and didnt even let them take their personals !


----------



## GTX63

If they don't answer the door, the deputy has to give warning that he is entering. Did they not read the notices posted and hand delivered previously? I feel bad for kids and dogs but I don't sympathize with ignorance.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> If they don't answer the door, the deputy has to give warning that he is entering. Did they not read the notices posted and hand delivered previously? I feel bad for kids and dogs but I don't sympathize with ignorance.


Nope they dont give a warning at all right up to door and smashed it in


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Nope they dont give a warning at all right up to door and smashed it in


That's the Chicago way!! LOL! We knock on the door here, If no answer, we pick the lock or slip it with a CC. Actually i keep a half dozen Dish Network cards in my truck from trash outs. They work great! Had one a few months ago where there was no answer. Cop said "have at it" Pulled out the card, slipped it in the jamn and was in in less than 5 seconds. Cop gave me a puzzled look LOL! Law is different here. They lock the people out for 24 Hrs and then the Realtor allows access to retrieve belongings. They have a week to get there stuff out and then it's trashed out. Personally i think it's BS to bust down the door and carry stuff to the curb. Makes everyone look bad......................


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Nope they dont give a warning at all right up to door and smashed it in


Did you rehang the door or install a security door?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Did you rehang the door or install a security door?


LOL The door was still hanging sorry for not saying this right...We secured as best we could but the jamb was in pieces and no security door


----------



## Guest

Cop says to my guy if you take a picture of my car Im gonna smash your camera also ! I mean I really wanted to tell him to grow up


----------



## GTX63

Can't get a LEO to sign off on those forms the clients send us, but never had one refuse to let us photgraph the car. Some companies won't pay if you cannot provide proof the Sheriff was present at the time of eviction. Even if they said no we would do it, just in a low key manner.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Cop says to my guy if you take a picture of my car Im gonna smash your camera also ! I mean I really wanted to tell him to grow up


I would've told him to grow up. Remember, you pay his check.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

XLARGEX said:


> Cop says to my guy if you take a picture of my car Im gonna smash your camera also ! I mean I really wanted to tell him to grow up


FYI.........

http://peacefreedomprosperity.com/5...ideotaping-police-is-a-first-amendment-right/

It is NOT illegal to take photos of, or videotape, police or their vehicles. The cop has no right to "smash", much less threaten your guy or he's in violation of your first amendment rights.

Linda


----------



## Guest

jlweb55 said:


> I have been with Resultsnow who gets their work from SCVMS who gets their work from B of A. They just let us know that we are not getting paid , They say the reason is that SCVMS has not paid them since last august. Thats great since I have been with them since Oct and no pay yet. They owe me over $25,000 at this point. So everyone beware.



I have been with them for over a year through a couple of different companies and my books always match. Are you sure it isn't because you turned your stuff in way late? I did the same thing when I first started in this business. Found out pictures and due dates were more important than the actual work. Lost a lot of money in the beginning and almost gave up. The owner of Results used to stay up late with me every night going through how my stuff should have looked, and because of her, I was able to go out and get my own clients directly with her guidance. Are you sure you have the right company name even?


----------



## thanohano44

Warrenruns said:


> I have been with them for over a year through a couple of different companies and my books always match. Are you sure it isn't because you turned your stuff in way late? I did the same thing when I first started in this business. Found out pictures and due dates were more important than the actual work. Lost a lot of money in the beginning and almost gave up. The owner of Results used to stay up late with me every night going through how my stuff should have looked, and because of her, I was able to go out and get my own clients directly with her guidance. Are you sure you have the right company name even?


With this being your first post, one could think you're the owner. 

Although I do agree with your post.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> FYI.........
> 
> http://peacefreedomprosperity.com/5...ideotaping-police-is-a-first-amendment-right/
> 
> It is NOT illegal to take photos of, or videotape, police or their vehicles. The cop has no right to "smash", much less threaten your guy or he's in violation of your first amendment rights.
> 
> Linda


I know that but when your dealing with crook county its a whole diff game !


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> I know that but when your dealing with crook county its a whole diff game !


I did hear about that.


----------



## GTX63

Several years ago we had two crews working the Chicago area. They would get pulled over every 4 to 5 days for supposed worn tires on their trailers, no inspection stickers, excessives loads, etc. Didn't matter what suburb, local popo did everything they could to nitpick a citation for something. Meanwhile, Julio and company would go buzzing by in an old Uhaul with the top of the roof cut off so they could toss refrigerators out of the 2nd floor kitchenette.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

XLARGEX said:


> I know that but when your dealing with crook county its a whole diff game !


Your rights are no different than mine and, should they do something like that, they should be held accountable for their actions.

I know what you mean, though. I've never seen a worse bunch of cops than Vegas' Metro. Those guys literally suck and so do the dirty politicians and judges.

Linda


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> With this being your first post, one could think you're the owner.
> 
> Although I do agree with your post.


I haven't posted anything on here because I just found this website. I was looking for somewhere that I could get some information for my questions without going to the clients themselves. I was reading about the AMS new pay stuff when I came across this. I wanted to see if I was the only one that didn't have the new pay info, and sure enough, I'm not. I run a company in OKC and surrounding areas and keep running into issues with other pres folks in my area so I also wanted to see if there was anything out there about any of them. Thanks for agreeing with me.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> On A fun note I did an eviction in Chicago yesterday and I love these county morons that dont even knock just hit the door with a battery ram and knock down the door I mean really is this needed ? Well there were 4 ppl and a dog inside and they threw them out and didnt even let them take their personals !


Heartless, right before Christmas.


----------



## RichR

thanohano44 said:


> With this being your first post, one could think you're the owner.
> 
> Although I do agree with your post.


Nothing wrong with "Lurking":thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

I grew up 70 miles West of Chicago. It is run by the mob and the cops are in bed with the mob and the politicians. I am so glad I dont live anywhere near there anymore. To many close calls with deaths door. One of my last jobs was around18th and California. We where installing a new rooftop furnace and I looked down at our van in time to see some low lifes breaking into our van. I yelled art them and one pulled a gun and shot at me barely missing. That was enough for me. Now I live where people have no idea where there house keys are!!! Bliss!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I grew up 70 miles West of Chicago. It is run by the mob and the cops are in bed with the mob and the politicians. I am so glad I dont live anywhere near there anymore. To many close calls with deaths door. One of my last jobs was around18th and California. We where installing a new rooftop furnace and I looked down at our van in time to see some low lifes breaking into our van. I yelled art them and one pulled a gun and shot at me barely missing. That was enough for me. Now I live where people have no idea where there house keys are!!! Bliss!!!!


Yes I know the feeling....My guy that covers Chicago had all his tools stolen 2 weeks ago and then shot at the next day and when you hear the bullet whiz by your head it's alittle to close for comfort !


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Heartless, right before Christmas.


Last year they told us if we had to pick the lock or drill it out they wouldnt do the eviction ! I asked them why's that, They say your supposed to have a key, And I said well how am I gonna get a key to open the door...Now I guess they just dont care


----------



## GTX63

Had one in Cicero, got the door to open but it wouldn't go any farther than about 6 inches. Cop is opening and closing the door back and forth trying to work it open. Finally got his head inside and there was a woman passed out from meth laying on the floor with her head against the door. Cop had kept smacking her with it thinking he was pushing a chair back or something. Too much city for a country mouse.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Had one in Cicero, got the door to open but it wouldn't go any farther than about 6 inches. Cop is opening and closing the door back and forth trying to work it open. Finally got his head inside and there was a woman passed out from meth laying on the floor with her head against the door. Cop had kept smacking her with it thinking he was pushing a chair back or something. Too much city for a country mouse.


I bet her head was sore that day :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> I bet her head was sore that day :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Wow!!! Lmao!!! So what did you guys do with the young lady since she was passed out and this was a sheriffs eviction? I have yet to come across a situation like this.


----------



## HollandPPC

GTX63 said:


> Had one in Cicero, got the door to open but it wouldn't go any farther than about 6 inches. Cop is opening and closing the door back and forth trying to work it open. Finally got his head inside and there was a woman passed out from meth laying on the floor with her head against the door. Cop had kept smacking her with it thinking he was pushing a chair back or something. Too much city for a country mouse.


Did you make sure to get action shots of the sheriff bashing her head in?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I grew up 70 miles West of Chicago. It is run by the mob and the cops are in bed with the mob and the politicians. I am so glad I dont live anywhere near there anymore. To many close calls with deaths door. One of my last jobs was around18th and California. We where installing a new rooftop furnace and I looked down at our van in time to see some low lifes breaking into our van. I yelled art them and one pulled a gun and shot at me barely missing. That was enough for me. Now I live where people have no idea where there house keys are!!! Bliss!!!!


I have family in Billings and they seem to have more things stolen than anyone I know living here in Chicago


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I have family in Billings and they seem to have more things stolen than anyone I know living here in Chicago


Billings is really close to the Crow Indian Reservation. Our government has bred Theft, Drunkenness, and laziness into these people. The only Natives i know who have done well for themselves have left the reservation permanently. FWIW, Looks like Rockford is worse than Chicago these days and Rockford USED to be pretty decent...........

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4315839.../crime-down-these-cities-are-still-dangerous/


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Billings is really close to the Crow Indian Reservation. Our government has bred Theft, Drunkenness, and laziness into these people. The only Natives i know who have done well for themselves have left the reservation permanently. FWIW, Looks like Rockford is worse than Chicago these days and Rockford USED to be pretty decent...........
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4315839.../crime-down-these-cities-are-still-dangerous/


Yea Rockford is a dump....I do know anything ever stolen was by Indians in Billings and I think they all love the meth


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Yea Rockford is a dump....I do know anything ever stolen was by Indians in Billings and I think they all love the meth


Has nobody ever beat them down? When I first moved to AZ I would see a lot of them acting stupid to the white and Mexican dudes at this Jamaican bar we would always go to. They only picked on the people who didn't fight back. They would shut up and be quiet if us island boys told them so. Even of the ratio was 4 Indians to 1 of us. 

Once one of the big Navajo "gangsters" thought he was tough. He told one of my friends he wasn't going to take any bullying from us Samoans anymore. What he didn't know was that my friend was Tongan and doesn't like being called a Samoan. So he head butt the Indian dude slammed his head on the table, cut off the Indian dudes pony tail with the indians knife and tied it around his neck!! No lie. It was the funniest thing I ever saw. This was like Wwf comedy. Since then, I haven't heard of any altercations, that was in 1999.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Has nobody ever beat them down? When I first moved to AZ I would see a lot of them acting stupid to the white and Mexican dudes at this Jamaican bar we would always go to. They only picked on the people who didn't fight back. They would shut up and be quiet if us island boys told them so. Even of the ratio was 4 Indians to 1 of us.
> 
> Once one of the big Navajo "gangsters" thought he was tough. He told one of my friends he wasn't going to take any bullying from us Samoans anymore. What he didn't know was that my friend was Tongan and doesn't like being called a Samoan. So he head butt the Indian dude slammed his head on the table, cut off the Indian dudes pony tail with the indians knife and tied it around his neck!! No lie. It was the funniest thing I ever saw. This was like Wwf comedy. Since then, I haven't heard of any altercations, that was in 1999.


Are you a samoan


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Are you a samoan


I'm part Samoan. Mixed with Hawaiian, Portuguese,Filipino and Spanish(from Spain)


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I'm part Samoan. Mixed with Hawaiian, Portuguese,Filipino and Spanish(from Spain)


HAHA You should be in the NFL


----------



## Guest

I gotta patch a concrete step tommorrow for msi but I dont wanna go out its to cold


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I gotta patch a concrete step tommorrow for msi but I dont wanna go out its to cold



That patch ought to hold up good eh?????


----------



## BPWY

If its blanketed it'll be fine.

Throw some straw or some thing over it to hold the heat in a little better.

They pour around here down to 0. Blanket it up for several days.
Sure is very miserable weather for the guys working in it.


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> HAHA You should be in the NFL


Lol. 2 blown out knees and a couple herniated discs in college ended that dream. Lol. Oh and a wife. Lol


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> If its blanketed it'll be fine.
> 
> Throw some straw or some thing over it to hold the heat in a little better.
> 
> They pour around here down to 0. Blanket it up for several days.
> Sure is very miserable weather for the guys working in it.


I've never had one of those bids approved in 8 years.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> If its blanketed it'll be fine.
> 
> Throw some straw or some thing over it to hold the heat in a little better.
> 
> They pour around here down to 0. Blanket it up for several days.
> Sure is very miserable weather for the guys working in it.


It's not a problem to pour new but he said "PATCH" which tells me he is covering old concrete. It is 20* and if he is putting new concrete on top of that it will not stick............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> That patch ought to hold up good eh?????


I got some bonding agent and rapid set cement sets in like 10 min so I hope it works


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I've never had one of those bids approved in 8 years.


Ha I never went to this property ! They said here is a pic and can you do it and I said sure y not


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Ha I never went to this property ! They said here is a pic and can you do it and I said sure y not


We r getting a bunch of rehabs through MSI All insured theft and vandalism ! I guess MSI has like a hazards division and keep sending us jobs !


----------



## GTX63

thanohano44 said:


> Wow!!! Lmao!!! So what did you guys do with the young lady since she was passed out and this was a sheriffs eviction? I have yet to come across a situation like this.


Her kids were in the basement while this was going on. They came up and grabbed her by the ankles and drug her away from the door. She came to after that. Sheriff told us to hook up her van and tow it off (didn't run). She says "Oh no, I'll have my mechanic come get it." She picked a name out of the phone book and told the guy to take it to his garage." One of our guys called him back while he was in route to give him a friendly fyi that she was being evicted so don't count on getting paid anytime soon. He never did show up. She called a church after that and they sent a team over to remove everything from the curb, put it in storage and took her in.


----------



## Guest

Frozen houses


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Last month went to conference for nat/ They talked all morning how they want to get to a billion dollars. (I think they may have watched Justin in Facebook movie 20+ times.) How are they gonna get there, will tonight at 12: is how, all though we only did 4 t/outs for them this year, so where really not involved. Here's the plan. Flat rate and here's where the shorts come down and the vendor bends. $440. for up to 30 cy and that includes a jant. $18. thereafter so that $1,155. job last week (30 cy) is now $750. in there favor, and lets see 2 guys labor day $250. fuel/ ins $65. dump fee $120. = already paid nat to do job for them. At the new rate 15 c/y is break even day.


A few of us from the nat we all do work for have been texting alot about all this. This is really bad, there(vendor) paying to do work orders and i'm told the nat is really watching how where all handling this new system. wonder y?


----------



## mtmtnman

OK you Hot Tun aficionados. A good friend of mine runs an area about 250 miles east of me. He has a Regional out of Texas that wants him to board a 2 year old 8' x 8' PERFECT condition hot tub on a high end home with a perfect cover on it. They want him to build a 2x6 frame ON TOP of the existing cover with plastic and wire mesh. WTF??? I have boarded at least a half dozen hot tubs and always used plywood with a 2x4 frame chained down to the base if there was not an existing cover and if there was an existing cover i have always ran chain over it to the base. Why in the hell does this regional want such a cluster$#%^ instead of a simple plywood cover??? I was LMAO as he was telling me this!! BTW, They are paying $300 less discount.......


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> OK you Hot Tun aficionados. A good friend of mine runs an area about 250 miles east of me. He has a Regional out of Texas that wants him to board a 2 year old 8' x 8' PERFECT condition hot tub on a high end home with a perfect cover on it. They want him to build a 2x6 frame ON TOP of the existing cover with plastic and wire mesh. WTF??? I have boarded at least a half dozen hot tubs and always used plywood with a 2x4 frame chained down to the base if there was not an existing cover and if there was an existing cover i have always ran chain over it to the base. Why in the hell does this regional want such a cluster$#%^ instead of a simple plywood cover??? I was LMAO as he was telling me this!! BTW, They are paying $300 less discount.......


What needs to be done is (since we are supposedly preserving the properties we work on) build a shed that prevents it from the elements. Build a cage around the hot tub to prevent entry. Same as if you were to board a pool. Padlock and hasp the small shed. We had to do this on a Fannie Mae in Park City, UT 3 years ago. I thought it was a rather odd request but I can see why. We usually secure those with a padlock on each corner. If there is no cover present, we then build a cage as if it's a pool.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> OK you Hot Tun aficionados. A good friend of mine runs an area about 250 miles east of me. He has a Regional out of Texas that wants him to board a 2 year old 8' x 8' PERFECT condition hot tub on a high end home with a perfect cover on it. They want him to build a 2x6 frame ON TOP of the existing cover with plastic and wire mesh. WTF??? I have boarded at least a half dozen hot tubs and always used plywood with a 2x4 frame chained down to the base if there was not an existing cover and if there was an existing cover i have always ran chain over it to the base. Why in the hell does this regional want such a cluster$#%^ instead of a simple plywood cover??? I was LMAO as he was telling me this!! BTW, They are paying $300 less discount.......


Very few banks require the plywood top, CL Wants wire mesh, LPS wants visquine and wire


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Very few banks require the plywood top, CL Wants wire mesh, LPS wants visquine and wire



I did 3 for Core logic out of plywood 2 years ago. What the hell good does the wire mesh do?? Just a good way to ruin a hot tub IMHO as plastic WILL get holes in it here when the wind blows and it is 20 below zero, then it will fill up with snow and freeze up the tub. What idiot came up with this system?? *CUBICLE MINDS!! * Also looks like your a VERY unprofessional hack when you do stuff like this.

Here is one of the Wells Fargo ones i did a few years ago for FAFS (Core Logic.) I run the screws in right where the cover latch would normally attach with large washers to secure the chain.


----------



## BPWY

This guy didn't have a good day.


http://wyomingnews.com/articles/2011/12/20/news/01top_12-20-11.txt


----------



## Guest

I hate it when they build the runway length for a normal state with out 100 mph tailwinds.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

I completed a listen only webinar this morning. I had higher expectations for the webinar. Mostly what was covered was all the items that I had to figure out for other nationals in regards to printing wo, submitting wo, adding/uploading photos...

This really makes me wonder if most (certainly not anyone on CT) contractors are just clueless in regards to normal procedures for work orders....

EDIT: Does anyone use the CT Chat function?


----------



## BPWY

uintahiker said:


> I hate it when they build the runway length for a normal state with out 100 mph tailwinds.








If a C-17 can land and take off with room to spare you'd think that a small plane would be able to handle it too. :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I completed a listen only webinar this morning. I had higher expectations for the webinar. Mostly what was covered was all the items that I had to figure out for other nationals in regards to printing wo, submitting wo, adding/uploading photos...
> 
> This really makes me wonder if most (certainly not anyone on CT) contractors are just clueless in regards to normal procedures for work orders....
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone use the CT Chat function?





I've been to those as well. Makes you wonder honest to god what kind of clowns they are bringing on to do their work.


----------



## BPWY

Speaking of clowns.



AIM contacted me today all worried about an updated GL ins policy.
I haven't done work for them in over 6 months. If they want current info on hand so they can back charge me............ good luck with that.
Back in the spring when they cut my rates 50% with 2 days notice and no input from the contractors I told em to have a good life............ with out me.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Speaking of clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> AIM contacted me today all worried about an updated GL ins policy.
> I haven't done work for them in over 6 months. If they want current info on hand so they can back charge me............ good luck with that.
> Back in the spring when they cut my rates 50% with 2 days notice and no input from the contractors I told em to have a good life............ with out me.




Nice! I always love to hear things like this form AIM!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I did 3 for Core logic out of plywood 2 years ago. What the hell good does the wire mesh do?? Just a good way to ruin a hot tub IMHO as plastic WILL get holes in it here when the wind blows and it is 20 below zero, then it will fill up with snow and freeze up the tub. What idiot came up with this system?? *CUBICLE MINDS!! * Also looks like your a VERY unprofessional hack when you do stuff like this.
> 
> Here is one of the Wells Fargo ones i did a few years ago for FAFS (Core Logic.) I run the screws in right where the cover latch would normally attach with large washers to secure the chain.


WOW You must have your pictures in order !


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I did 3 for Core logic out of plywood 2 years ago. What the hell good does the wire mesh do?? Just a good way to ruin a hot tub IMHO as plastic WILL get holes in it here when the wind blows and it is 20 below zero, then it will fill up with snow and freeze up the tub. What idiot came up with this system?? *CUBICLE MINDS!! * Also looks like your a VERY unprofessional hack when you do stuff like this.
> 
> Here is one of the Wells Fargo ones i did a few years ago for FAFS (Core Logic.) I run the screws in right where the cover latch would normally attach with large washers to secure the chain.


As far as a pool board goes I think we do about 12 a week in FL....As far as Im concerned there a big liability far me if I dont do them right so I always do 16 on center and Wire and I stand on it ! Keep in mind im 6'8 395 lol so if it holds i did good


----------



## GTX63

You should keep every sinlge photo you have ever taken for your business on separate hard drives. They will protect you more than anything else in a dispute. Everything we have done from 2005 is immediately accessible. Before that they are stored away.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> WOW You must have your pictures in order !


Just happened to think of the address. Most of our properties are rural and addresses are easy to remember. Had my daughter look it up for me as the originals are on what is now her computer and the backup is buried in the gunsafe...................


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> You should keep every sinlge photo you have ever taken for your business on separate hard drives. They will protect you more than anything else in a dispute. Everything we have done from 2005 is immediately accessible. Before that they are stored away.


I do have all mine but not easily acces. like I should


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I did 3 for Core logic out of plywood 2 years ago. What the hell good does the wire mesh do?? Just a good way to ruin a hot tub IMHO as plastic WILL get holes in it here when the wind blows and it is 20 below zero, then it will fill up with snow and freeze up the tub. What idiot came up with this system?? *CUBICLE MINDS!! * Also looks like your a VERY unprofessional hack when you do stuff like this.
> 
> Here is one of the Wells Fargo ones i did a few years ago for FAFS (Core Logic.) I run the screws in right where the cover latch would normally attach with large washers to secure the chain.


Honestly thats the nicest hot tub cover I have ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Honestly thats the nicest hot tub cover I have ever seen :thumbup:



Thanks. Sure a hell of a lot easier than wire mesh and plastic on 2x6's......................


----------



## brm1109

*Second bid*

So I receive an order for a second bid. Well guess what after reading the whole thing, the bank had already received a second bid. So than this would actually bid the third bid.
Sorry but if they are up to the third bid, I can not take them seriously and will not waste the time.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> So I receive an order for a second bid. Well guess what after reading the whole thing, the bank had already received a second bid. So than this would actually bid the third bid.
> Sorry but if they are up to the third bid, I can not take them seriously and will not waste the time.


If it's HUD they always require three bids.


----------



## Guest

*They said they wished they had more like me.*



Warrenruns said:


> I have been with them for over a year through a couple of different companies and my books always match. Are you sure it isn't because you turned your stuff in way late? I did the same thing when I first started in this business. Found out pictures and due dates were more important than the actual work. Lost a lot of money in the beginning and almost gave up. The owner of Results used to stay up late with me every night going through how my stuff should have looked, and because of her, I was able to go out and get my own clients directly with her guidance. Are you sure you have the right company name even?


They said they wished they had more people like me . All my work was on time and perfect pictures and paperwork. But still no money even after 70 days. They say they are working on it and I know by the email I got that I am not the only one waiting for money. So you are lucky if you are getting paid. Hope it last for you,but I need to find a more stable company to work with.


----------



## Guest

*scvms*



jlweb55 said:


> They said they wished they had more people like me . All my work was on time and perfect pictures and paperwork. But still no money even after 70 days. They say they are working on it and I know by the email I got that I am not the only one waiting for money. So you are lucky if you are getting paid. Hope it last for you,but I need to find a more stable company to work with.


And the work we got was already late sent to them from scvms and we had to go out and hurry up and get it done, special order . Now they say scvms will not pay them. We were new to this company and tried to help them out with stuff they were behind on, but I guess we are going to get screwed.


----------



## Guest

*Yes I have the name right*



Warrenruns said:


> I have been with them for over a year through a couple of different companies and my books always match. Are you sure it isn't because you turned your stuff in way late? I did the same thing when I first started in this business. Found out pictures and due dates were more important than the actual work. Lost a lot of money in the beginning and almost gave up. The owner of Results used to stay up late with me every night going through how my stuff should have looked, and because of her, I was able to go out and get my own clients directly with her guidance. Are you sure you have the right company name even?


Yes I have the name right.


----------



## BPWY

jlweb55 said:


> And the work we got was already late sent to them from scvms and we had to go out and hurry up and get it done, special order . Now they say scvms will not pay them. We were new to this company and tried to help them out with stuff they were behind on, but I guess we are going to get screwed.






Every time one of these companies asks for a favor.......... just remember its a 100% favor to them, and there will never be any favors to you.


----------



## Guest

In "neat news" today, have a crew wrapping up a property that Nolan Ryan lived in decades ago when he played for the Rangers. House has exchanged hands a few times since then and the latest owner was a strip club money laundering type of fellow. Got a 50 year sentence for his naughty behavior! $1700 for jani and carpet clean though. Granted, 6000 sqft house.


----------



## brm1109

*About the second bid*

I mentioned yesterday about not doing the second bid since one was already ordered in the past. Beside the reason that it would be a waste of time in my opinion. This is the same company that calls me every week to do work in locations we are not licensed but gives the initials to another vendor when all of the initials are within 5 miles of where we are.


----------



## Guest

I have been through the REO fiasco with assett managers who try to use my company just to get thier 3 bids in. It doesnt take long to filter them out. The agents back at my home office tip me off about some of them beforehand as well. Some get pretty huffy when I reject a offer to bid. I just tell them that man hours and fuel add up fast, and that we are not in the business of providing them FREE estmates.


----------



## Guest

just wanted to share this i was looking to do inspections and i found a company that does lps ,chase,fannie mae ext the company 24hr corp THEY PAY $3.OO PER AN INSPECTION WHAT THE #$%# IS UP WITH PEOPLE it just blew my mind just thought i would share thanks happy holiday to every one


----------



## HollandPPC

hickory reo said:


> just wanted to share this i was looking to do inspections and i found a company that does lps ,chase,fannie mae ext the company 24hr corp THEY PAY $3.OO PER AN INSPECTION WHAT THE #$%# IS UP WITH PEOPLE it just blew my mind just thought i would share thanks happy holiday to every one


Does that pricing include the lube or do you have to buy your own?


----------



## Guest

lol


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Every time one of these companies asks for a favor.......... just remember its a 100% favor to them, and there will never be any favors to you.


Truer words never spoken. My phone was off for about 6 hours. They had contact numbers for my office girls but didn't bother use them. Instead, once I get my phone on again, I have a dozen voicemails, a couple of them were pretty ugly voicemails about my lack of communication. 

This from people I have told repeatedly over the last few years I am one of their best contractors. They forget so quickly...

I wish it had been a surprise, but like Paul said, its all about them.

It was a great 6 hours. Had a great time with the kids. I will remember that day lots longer than any thing I could have wasted on thankless regionals.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

HollandPPC said:


> Does that pricing include the lube or do you have to buy your own?


Better come with an e-z out, too. They're turning those screws tighter and tighter these days.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

$16 for a house huh? Never assume an empty house is empty. We have been running into this lately up here.....



http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Afte...se-possession-kenneth-robinson-125928273.html


----------



## Guest

Anyone have a $1MM home on the beach that is empty that may have some furniture in it? Would like to winter on the beach this Jan-March.

:whistling:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

Is this the beach you have in mind????

http://realestate.yahoo.com/promo/last-minute-shopping-try-an-opulent-island-paradise.html


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to wish everyone a very merry Christmas!!


----------



## Guest

You think thats a $16.00 beach home? Looks like it would more than work


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> You think thats a $16.00 beach home? Looks like it would more than work








I'm gonna go buy another power ball tic.


----------



## mtmtnman

Wish it would snow! Not enough to put the plow on the truck as it will just pull up gravel so I've been running the 4-wheeler around.........


----------



## Guest

Deep snow behind you in the hills...get out the Sleds and GO GO GO


----------



## Guest

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL
Good health and God's love to everyone and their families, and a wish for a prosperous 2012 in all our endevours


----------



## HollandPPC

Merry Christmas all. I will now force myself off of here for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas :Santa:


----------



## REO2Rentals

Merry Christmas to Everyone!

Best wishes for a happy and prosperous New Year 


*​ 
****​ 
******
*********
***********
**************
*****************
*******************
*********************** 
*************************
****************************
*******************************
************************************* 
***
***
$$$$$​


----------



## mtmtnman

Merry Christmas! Pray for snow!!!


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas~ pray for snow? Santa did ok without it  My Brother-in-law asked if I wanted to go golfing this afternoon after Dinner...IOWA golfing on Christmas? I'd rather be ice fishing but theres no ice


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Merry Christmas~ pray for snow? Santa did ok without it  My Brother-in-law asked if I wanted to go golfing this afternoon after Dinner...IOWA golfing on Christmas? I'd rather be ice fishing but theres no ice


We have ice here. They have been ice fishing for a month. No snow for snowmobiling...............


----------



## Guest

Yep thats bad


----------



## mtmtnman

We'll, There parked in front of the garage for now. Took them out in the pasture and put a few miles on them trying to get the Seafoam worked through the carbs as they both have been sitting for a couple years. Now lets all do the snowdance!!! I'm $10,000 behind on snowplowing this year!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

And here I thought you told me you were broke.


Broke people don't buy toys. Dave Ramsey will tell you that.


No toys at my house.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> And here I thought you told me you were broke.
> 
> 
> Broke people don't buy toys. Dave Ramsey will tell you that.
> 
> 
> No toys at my house.


I buy CHEAP toys. These are 16 & 17 yrs old respectively. I can also get what i paid for them and probably more if i need to. Can use them for business as well if i need to get to a remote property. It will cost them though! Don't care for movies. B O A R I N G! Can't stand to be cooped up inside all winter and Skiing has gotten spendy. For my daughter and i to go skiing, it runs us $95 bucks. I can gas both these up and run all day with the whole family for 1/2 that.


----------



## BPWY

Nipple twister, and it worked. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Forget for the time being all the Three Stooges document-fumbling surrounding the housing collapse. Set aside the obvious malfeasance of robosigning and rocket dockets.
*The question on the table now is, were America's largest mortgage lenders stealing homes?*

Read more: Were big banks ’stealing homes’? | Bankrate.com http://www.bankrate.com/financing/mortgages/were-big-banks-stealing-homes/#ixzz1hk6fvFfb
​


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Forget for the time being all the Three Stooges document-fumbling surrounding the housing collapse. Set aside the obvious malfeasance of robosigning and rocket dockets.
> The question on the table now is, were America's largest mortgage lenders stealing homes?
> 
> Read more: Were big banks 'stealing homes'? | Bankrate.com http://www.bankrate.com/financing/mortgages/were-big-banks-stealing-homes/#ixzz1hk6fvFfb


I would hope one day this all REALLY blows up in thier faces. But in the end its all about governments inablility to do anything right. So for now it continues.


----------



## mtmtnman

Davis Bacon Wages on repairs??????? I think NOT!!!


"All construction and repair bids submitted to our company for work on properties owned by the US Department of Housing and Urban Development, and exceeding $2000, must include the following statement _"The contractor agrees to comply with the minimum rates for wages for laborers and mechanics as determined by the Secretary of Labor in accordance with the provisions of the Davis-Bacon and Related Acts."_ Those minimum rates for wages paid to laborers and mechanics can be found here:http://www.gpo.gov/davisbacon/allstates.html"


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> Davis Bacon Wages on repairs??????? I think NOT!!!
> 
> "All construction and repair bids submitted to our company for work on properties owned by the US Department of Housing and Urban Development, and exceeding $2000, must include the following statement "The contractor agrees to comply with the minimum rates for wages for laborers and mechanics as determined by the Secretary of Labor in accordance with the provisions of the Davis-Bacon and Related Acts." Those minimum rates for wages paid to laborers and mechanics can be found here:http://www.gpo.gov/davisbacon/allstates.html"


AMS pulling BS or someone else?


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> AMS pulling BS or someone else?


Them AND 1st Preston.......................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Davis Bacon Wages on repairs??????? I think NOT!!!







You can think not all you want. Good luck with trying to fight the gooberment.
It shouldn't come as a surprise. Being forced into using estimator software and now this seem to go hand in hand perfectly.
Now to loose the service company mark up and you might be a successful biz.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> You can think not all you want. Good luck with trying to fight the gooberment.
> It shouldn't come as a surprise. Being forced into using estimator software and now this seem to go hand in hand perfectly.
> Now to loose the service company mark up and you might be a successful biz.


Luckily i have never has any bid requests on HUD REO's There typically sold AS IS. Where this comes in is back east where thousands of dollars of code violations are written up on properties. That don't happen here as we have few codes and no Gestapo looking for them to write up..............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Davis Bacon Wages on repairs??????? I think NOT!!!
> 
> 
> "All construction and repair bids submitted to our company for work on properties owned by the US Department of Housing and Urban Development, and exceeding $2000, must include the following statement _"The contractor agrees to comply with the minimum rates for wages for laborers and mechanics as determined by the Secretary of Labor in accordance with the provisions of the Davis-Bacon and Related Acts."_ Those minimum rates for wages paid to laborers and mechanics can be found here:http://www.gpo.gov/davisbacon/allstates.html"


What's the big deal????

I think you are misreading this statement. It's not telling you that you will be paid minimum wage to do the job! It's saying that you agree to comply with the minimum wage when paying your laborers or subs!

GEEZE people, come on!


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> What's the big deal????
> 
> I think you are misreading this statement. It's not telling you that you will be paid minimum wage to do the job! It's saying that you agree to comply with the minimum wage when paying your laborers or subs!
> 
> GEEZE people, come on!


Davis Bacon =Prevailing Wages or in other words Union wages. It has nothing to do with Minimum wage.
_
"The Davis–Bacon Act of 1931 is a United States federal law which established the requirement for paying prevailing wages on public works projects. All federal government construction contracts, and most contracts for federally assisted construction over $2,000, must include provisions for paying workers on-site no less than the locally prevailing wages and benefits paid on similar projects."_

*In other words more bidding for nothing as the bids will get kicked back as "Excessive" * For example if i was bidding a house demo in Chitcago i would be upwards of $80 per hour out of pocket for the guy running the excavator. I'm betting estimating software does not take into account Prevailing wage either. As we all know Prevailing wage has been F'ed up by the Unions. No way in hell an equipment operator running a bobcat is worth more per hour ($47.70 plus fringes) than an ER nurse (28.50 plus bennies) but that's how things are.................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Davis Bacon =Prevailing Wages or in other words Union wages. It has nothing to do with Minimum wage.
> _
> "The Davis–Bacon Act of 1931 is a United States federal law which established the requirement for paying prevailing wages on public works projects. All federal government construction contracts, and most contracts for federally assisted construction over $2,000, must include provisions for paying workers on-site no less than the locally prevailing wages and benefits paid on similar projects."_
> 
> *In other words more bidding for nothing as the bids will get kicked back as "Excessive" * For example if i was bidding a house demo in Chitcago i would be upwards of $80 per hour out of pocket for the guy running the excavator. I'm betting estimating software does not take into account Prevailing wage either. As we all know Prevailing wage has been F'ed up by the Unions. No way in hell an equipment operator running a bobcat is worth more per hour ($47.70 plus fringes) than an ER nurse (28.50 plus bennies) but that's how things are.................


I have never heard of the Davis Beacon act, and assumed by the wording it meant you had to pay at least min. wage.

The way you describe it "must include provisions for paying workers on-site no less than the locally prevailing wages and benefits paid on similar projects."

is totally different then what was quoted in the original post "The contractor agrees to comply with the minimum rates for wages for laborers and mechanics as determined by the Secretary of Labor..."

Anyhow, I guess I was wrong. I do apologize.


----------



## Gypsos

Davis-bacon is not union wages. The wages established by Davis-Bacon can vary from location to location and can even be different for two different projects in the same city. They are based on a rulling as to what the government considers to be a competitive wage for a certain project or area. 

I used to deal with this all the time with commmercial projects for municipalites and the federal governement. My experience is that it was often much lower than what the going rate was for non-union and union wages. 

For example, take the Amway Arena in Orlando, Florida. My trade at the time was drywall. At the time a Journeyman drywall mechanic could expect to earn between $16 & $19 per hour on a non-union project and $17 to $22 per hour on a union project. 

The Davis-Bacon wage determination required us to pay between $11.20 and $14 per hour for the same guy. The crew turnover was insane because we were only able to keep guys until they found somewhere else to work.

Now we could have paid them more money, but my boss would not allow it because there were so many people out of work he felt it was better to hire 5 to 10 new guys each week rather then pay them a competitive wage. 

Do your homework and you may discover that you already pay your guys more than the law requires.


----------



## mtmtnman

Gypsos said:


> Davis-bacon is not union wages. The wages established by Davis-Bacon can vary from location to location and can even be different for two different projects in the same city. They are based on a rulling as to what the government considers to be a competitive wage for a certain project or area.
> 
> I used to deal with this all the time with commmercial projects for municipalites and the federal governement. My experience is that it was often much lower than what the going rate was for non-union and union wages.
> 
> For example, take the Amway Arena in Orlando, Florida. My trade at the time was drywall. At the time a Journeyman drywall mechanic could expect to earn between $16 & $19 per hour on a non-union project and $17 to $22 per hour on a union project.
> 
> The Davis-Bacon wage determination required us to pay between $11.20 and $14 per hour for the same guy. The crew turnover was insane because we were only able to keep guys until they found somewhere else to work.
> 
> Now we could have paid them more money, but my boss would not allow it because there were so many people out of work he felt it was better to hire 5 to 10 new guys each week rather then pay them a competitive wage.
> 
> Do your homework and you may discover that you already pay your guys more than the law requires.



Florida is a right to work state. In forced Union state Prevailing is right in line with Union wages.


For example, Your county, Volusia, 

Carpenter is paid $12.97

Electrician is paid $12.66

Plumber is paid $11.37 


Now to Cook County Chicago where i did most of my work until 10 years ago. Remember, Illinois is a Forced Union State.

Carpenter, $40.77+20.13 in fringes.

Electrician, $39.85+$23.19 fringes

Plumber, $43.00+16.20


See the difference between a forced Union state and a right to work state now? The Unions keep the wages artificially high but on the other hand the right to work states wages are pretty low. We are middle of the road here in Montana as the Unions are VERY weak here.


----------



## Guest

I don't have a problem with the Davis Bacon Wage Scales. I would love to pay the laborers more. The problem is when the Service Companies require you (us) to pay the scale but then won't approve the wage scale rate which leaves the General Contractor in the red. The Service Company should be the one forced to pay DB rate plus the 10% P&O. 

I have done DB Scale work as a General and the paperwork is the nightmare especially when the DOL sends out the audit to verify Scale was paid.

Better get used to it......it is coming to this industry faster than anyone thinks.....its called the union. I don't agree with it but get used to it....all the $$ for foreclosures is coming from Uncle Sam...that money is huge for the unions to grab.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> I don't have a problem with the Davis Bacon Wage Scales. I would love to pay the laborers more. The problem is when the Service Companies require you (us) to pay the scale but then won't approve the wage scale rate which leaves the General Contractor in the red. The Service Company should be the one forced to pay DB rate plus the 10% P&O.
> 
> I have done DB Scale work as a General and the paperwork is the nightmare especially when the DOL sends out the audit to verify Scale was paid.
> 
> Better get used to it......it is coming to this industry faster than anyone thinks.....its called the union. I don't agree with it but get used to it....all the $$ for foreclosures is coming from Uncle Sam...that money is huge for the unions to grab.


Fremont, That's what i was getting at. Where required to pay prevailing, they take a discount and where in the red like always. Oh and the unions? There a LOT of the problem in this country!! They got DAMN greedy and now the bought the presidency for the current term and probably the next term!!!


----------



## Guest

My 2012 forecast::::

Unions will be controlling the workload of the foreclosures and to remain in the P&P Field you will join the Laborers Union to receive work on any home that has Government Money attached to it.

I hope I'm wrong but.....I've got way to many friends in high places on the Union Side that say this is coming..and soooon.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Florida is a right to work state. In forced Union state Prevailing is right in line with Union wages.
> 
> 
> For example, Your county, Volusia,
> 
> Carpenter is paid $12.97
> 
> Electrician is paid $12.66
> 
> Plumber is paid $11.37
> 
> 
> Now to Cook County Chicago where i did most of my work until 10 years ago. Remember, Illinois is a Forced Union State.
> 
> Carpenter, $40.77+20.13 in fringes.
> 
> Electrician, $39.85+$23.19 fringes
> 
> Plumber, $43.00+16.20
> 
> 
> See the difference between a forced Union state and a right to work state now? The Unions keep the wages artificially high but on the other hand the right to work states wages are pretty low. We are middle of the road here in Montana as the Unions are VERY weak here.


My father is a Union carpenter and he makes 48 an hr i think - My friend a sprinklerfitter 50+ an hr


----------



## BPWY

BigDaddyPin said:


> I have never heard of the Davis Beacon act, and assumed by the wording it meant you had to pay at least min. wage.
> 
> The way you describe it "must include provisions for paying workers on-site no less than the locally prevailing wages and benefits paid on similar projects."
> 
> is totally different then what was quoted in the original post "The contractor agrees to comply with the minimum rates for wages for laborers and mechanics as determined by the Secretary of Labor..."
> 
> Anyhow, I guess I was wrong. I do apologize.






Its there in the original post. Check and see.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Better get used to it......it is coming to this industry faster than anyone thinks.....its called the union. I don't agree with it but get used to it....all the $$ for foreclosures is coming from Uncle Sam...that money is huge for the unions to grab.









Let em, I'm out of the industry completely in a couple months. 
Mostly out now.

There are a couple of problems I see out of the deal right off the bat.

Most likely they'll only be doing the REO work after it conveys to HUD. 
Other wise all the service companies are going to be going away and the work assignments and uploads will go thru the union hall = night mare!

Another night mare is going to be when they do half axxed work and take 4 times as long to get it done as what the private industry did.
Think back to the absolute nastiest fly ridden, feces and urine smelling house you've been in. We've all been in some that deserved a can of gas and a couple of matches. And yet we were stupid enough to clean them.
A lot of the union clock punchers come across as rather soft babies.
I simply do not see them having sack enough to go into a nasty axx house and cleaning it up properly.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Let em, I'm out of the industry completely in a couple months.
> Mostly out now.
> 
> There are a couple of problems I see out of the deal right off the bat.
> 
> Most likely they'll only be doing the REO work after it conveys to HUD.
> Other wise all the service companies are going to be going away and the work assignments and uploads will go thru the union hall = night mare!
> 
> Another night mare is going to be when they do half axxed work and take 4 times as long to get it done as what the private industry did.
> Think back to the absolute nastiest fly ridden, feces and urine smelling house you've been in. We've all been in some that deserved a can of gas and a couple of matches. And yet we were stupid enough to clean them.
> A lot of the union clock punchers come across as rather soft babies.
> I simply do not see them having sack enough to go into a nasty axx house and cleaning it up properly.


Ain't that a fact !!!!


----------



## Guest

Thats all the unions are crybabys i worked in 2 unions DHL and Armstrong and my 3 and 2 year olds at the time didnt whine that much!!!!! Hell 1 guy said "im not picking that up its not in my union contract" Hell got lots more examples,


----------



## Guest

wildnwonderful said:


> Thats all the unions are crybabys i worked in 2 unions DHL and Armstrong and my 3 and 2 year olds at the time didnt whine that much!!!!! Hell 1 guy said "im not picking that up its not in my union contract" Hell got lots more examples,


Maybe they are all crybabys but Its def a good living if you can do it


----------



## BPWY

I'm not saying all union workers are crybabies.
I've got a good friend that is a union worker and is an all around good guy.

I've certainly ran into other union workers that were far from stellar.


----------



## Guest

Yea but who wants to pay some1 to work? And listen to ppl cry im goin my union rep my break was 4 minutes late


----------



## Gypsos

My dealings with the local carpenters union was a good experience for me. I was the PM on a $5,000,000 wood framed apartment complex. I had never worked with a union before and was not sure what to expect. It all turned out well. 

The union representatives came to me and told me that they understood that they had to be competitive with the non-union companies to be able to get the work. What we did was work together to price work to try and get it in the union scale to pay the crews, but if I had to cut wages to get a job job I would go over it with them and get them to buy into the reduced wage scale before I submitted a bid. Some jobs paid the guys better than others, but they got to keep their bills paid in any event. 

The union would actually do the leg work for a lot of projects and bring me in for the bidding and contract negotiations. It was a win for both of us. I had the union helping me to find jobs and the union got to be involved in the project from the very start. It benefited everyone everyone because we worked as a team.

I treated the union as a partner and took full advantage of the superior resources they had for training and certifications of my people and the connections they had to find work.


----------



## mtmtnman

Gypsos said:


> My dealings with the local carpenters union was a good experience for me. I was the PM on a $5,000,000 wood framed apartment complex. I had never worked with a union before and was not sure what to expect. It all turned out well.
> 
> The union representatives came to me and told me that they understood that they had to be competitive with the non-union companies to be able to get the work. What we did was work together to price work to try and get it in the union scale to pay the crews, but if I had to cut wages to get a job job I would go over it with them and get them to buy into the reduced wage scale before I submitted a bid. Some jobs paid the guys better than others, but they got to keep their bills paid in any event.
> 
> The union would actually do the leg work for a lot of projects and bring me in for the bidding and contract negotiations. It was a win for both of us. I had the union helping me to find jobs and the union got to be involved in the project from the very start. It benefited everyone everyone because we worked as a team.
> 
> I treated the union as a partner and took full advantage of the superior resources they had for training and certifications of my people and the connections they had to find work.




Again, Your in a right to work state where the Union has no foothold...................


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Again, Your in a right to work state where the Union has no foothold...................


Grew up in a state with unions running the show. Haven't heard of any good from those who have worked for the union.


----------



## Guest

Bring on the unions , Hell I would love Overtime on Saturdays and Sunday and anything over 40 hours a week . Paid double to work Holidays O ya.!!! I belonged to union family and was union for Twelve years until company got greedy sent jobs to another country. Doubt unions would ever touch this mess in housing right to work state or not. Hell grievances and arbitration would be fun to write and argue (been there done that).


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> My 2012 forecast::::
> 
> Unions will be controlling the workload of the foreclosures and to remain in the P&P Field you will join the Laborers Union to receive work on any home that has Government Money attached to it.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but.....I've got way to many friends in high places on the Union Side that say this is coming..and soooon.


I have to disagree with you on this. I guess we will see


----------



## Guest

double post


----------



## mtmtnman

Interesting Article on insurance......

Mortgage Field: Unfair Business Practices?
By David Brauner, Editor

If you are being told which agency to buy insurance from, it may cross the line into a restraint of trade violation, according to small business experts. The IRS may have something to say about it as well.

“I’m really angry at being told where I can and cannot purchase my insurance from,” said one mortgage field services independent contractor who wishes to remain anonymous for fear of retribution in the form of loss of work. “I’m mad because I’m getting lousy customer service and paying more with agencies on the ‘approved list.’ But if I don’t play ball, they will cut off my work. As an independent business owner, I’m being forced to make a decision that is not in the best interests of my company in order to keep getting work. They are exerting too much control over my business and that stinks.”

At least one representative of the Small Business Administration (SBA) – SCORE Division- in San Diego and one seasoned attorney agree that there may indeed be legal issues at play. SCORE provides free expert mentoring and counseling to small business owners under the umbrella of the SBA nationwide. 

http://www.workingre.com/workingre/Mortgage-Field-Unfair-Business-Practices-page.html


----------



## BPWY

The service companies must have some real high friends in high places.
They get away with breaking a lot of laws and out right fraud in not paying for work completed.
Sounds kinda like congress doesn't it?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> The service companies must have some real high friends in high places.
> They get away with breaking a lot of laws and out right fraud in not paying for work completed.
> Sounds kinda like congress doesn't it?


Government contracts seem to be as innocent as Bernie Madoff.


----------



## Guest

Paradox said:


> Government contracts seem to be as innocent as Bernie Madoff.


:laughing::laughing::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

my 5 cents on union work, wont happen those people are just to lazy. We had a union lifer come thru last year trying to work on grass cuts. 3 done by noon,no good tried next day doing a t/o wanted all scrape, he says in the morning no one helped him unload his truck at the scrape yard. I know one hard working union guy but u will only get 8 hrs out of him period. Besides we burned 7+ tons of debris last week and drank a 30 pack in the process. How do you explain that to the union.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Besides we burned 7+ tons of debris last week and drank a 30 pack in the process. How do you explain that to the union.


Got a burn pile in your back yard too eh????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Besides we burned 7+ tons of debris last week and drank a 30 pack in the process. How do you explain that to the union.


we call that lunch :whistling:drink::drink:


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> my 5 cents on union work, wont happen those people are just to lazy. We had a union lifer come thru last year trying to work on grass cuts. 3 done by noon,no good tried next day doing a t/o wanted all scrape, he says in the morning no one helped him unload his truck at the scrape yard. I know one hard working union guy but u will only get 8 hrs out of him period. Besides we burned 7+ tons of debris last week and drank a 30 pack in the process. How do you explain that to the union.



I thought that's why them there dumpsters were made of heavy guage metal......:blink::laughing:


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> I have to disagree with you on this. I guess we will see


Yea I know plenty of BA's and none of them want anything to do with this work! And besides what Union Laborer would actually wanna do this work ? They dont wanna clean shi**y toilets or pick up used needles ! My dad worked with me for a few days and said he feels very lucky to not have to do a job like this one everyday


----------



## mtmtnman

If the government thinks they have it expensive now, get the Union involved and times this mess by at LEAST 3!! Then the Unions can line their coffers even more to put Obama back in the White house!!!! The SEIU spent over 60 million alone to put this guy in there and look at what we have!!


----------



## Guest

Fun little story about MCS...

I get a call from a guy about a TO in my county. He says it is debris-removal w/ "broomsweep clean." He also adds that it has been approved (MCS) for $160. I had to hold the phone away from me when I laughed. The address is not far from where I live so I tell him I'll check it out. He immediately becomes relatively excited and incorrectly infers that we want the job. This was yesterday.

We didn't have any new WO for today so we stopped by the property and looked around. Probably 30-35 cy of debris, property unsecure (crawlspace not padlocked), numerous safety hazards, etc. I will say that because it had obviously been sitting a long time and was structurally in good condition it could make for a profitable rental, so I checked around longer than I had intended.

I call the guy and tell him the incredibly surprising news - $160 is nowhere close to what this should pay. I also tell him about the safety hazards, unsecure, etc. and he said that wouldn't need to be addressed for the initial.. just the debris. He quickly says he could get it approved for $360 and asks if we could finish it within the day. I say no. He asks how much we'd want. I tell him and the conversation soon ends.

The MCS wint stickers were impressive too... duct tape around fixtures, no wint sticker on any door, a few wint printout pages inside, etc. 

I did a title search for the property (potential rental) and the bank is Wells Fargo. Considering bringing up MCS' high standards in this area when I inquire about the estimated asking price, damage, etc.


----------



## brm1109

*Happy New Year*

Wishing everybody a Happy New Year from New Jersey


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year from Washington state


----------



## HollandPPC

Happy New Years from Michigan.


----------



## Guest

Happy New Years from New York


----------



## Guest

I have said before that I won't post photos that pertain to jobs, But, this one doesn't really matter because the National we work for lost their biggest account at midnight tonight. Maybe this is why. This Trashout and janitorial passed their QC department as completed. Went there to do some REO bid work and found all of this left behind. The Realtor already knew about these issues. Boy, was he pissed.


----------



## Guest

:clap:Linda-
Brand new - But certainly not to the Industry! I am RE Broker of 15 years and former Asset Manager for my area for 5 Counties. I ordered property preservation services for the various properties in my area but via several filters never understood "actual" itemized charges per service/property. I recently acquired my General Contractors license and I am thinking of starting PP biz. I know the competition but was wondering about pricing, certifications, insurance, good companies & BAD companies! I have heard billing (turn around) is always and issue, proper filing, specific documentation (photos), and completion times. Also, in trying to establish budgets I am wondering what is "reasonable" volume in my area? ( Sacramento, CA) How further can I find info??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest

Cysco said:


> :clap:Linda-
> Brand new - But certainly not to the Industry! I am RE Broker of 15 years and former Asset Manager for my area for 5 Counties. I ordered property preservation services for the various properties in my area but via several filters never understood "actual" itemized charges per service/property. I recently acquired my General Contractors license and I am thinking of starting PP biz. I know the competition but was wondering about pricing, certifications, insurance, good companies & BAD companies! I have heard billing (turn around) is always and issue, proper filing, specific documentation (photos), and completion times. Also, in trying to establish budgets I am wondering what is "reasonable" volume in my area? ( Sacramento, CA) How further can I find info??? Thanks in advance!


OH NO!!! Be ready to be wiped

Go to the introductions page and introduce yourself to everyone. Wait till all the "old timers" see your #1 post without this and it goes downhill fast:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Dearest FreemontREO - 
Wiped? WOW - It seems vurnacular (read "speaking good") is not a strong suit?! Just thought I could get intelligent and succinct answer....Thanks for removing all doubt!!!


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> I have said before that I won't post photos that pertain to jobs, But, this one doesn't really matter because the National we work for lost their biggest account at midnight tonight. Maybe this is why. This Trashout and janitorial passed their QC department as completed. Went there to do some REO bid work and found all of this left behind. The Realtor already knew about these issues. Boy, was he pissed.



Well at least they wiped the tub down!!!! LMAO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Cysco said:


> Dearest FreemontREO -
> Wiped? WOW - It seems vurnacular (read "speaking good") is not a strong suit?! Just thought I could get intelligent and succinct answer....Thanks for removing all doubt!!!


OH I can be more "vurnacular" :laughing:

The term is more directed at the abuse you will be getting for not doing a proper introduction to the CT Forum world. "Intelligent and succinct answer"? Never saw any good questions.....:whistling


----------



## Guest

Well - I suppose I didn't shake your hand (nor will I ) and the introduction rarely in "cyber world" has anything to do with the quality of any good answers....the fact you didn't read "good" questions is really not my fault...GOOD LUCK! And again - thanks for demonstrating the (hopefully) "minority" representation of this site !!! PEACE -OUT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I must be bored but here's the most fun i had in this work in 11. I had a perimeter recurring and this complete nut lady lived next door, from the minute i got out of the truck till i got back in she was screaming, throwing things at me sitting in front of mower throwing logs in yard hit me with kickball giving me the finger. The best part was i would talk to her in German, and she just kept screaming about me going back to my own land. She would march right along side of me every time i cut yelling. All in all she just wanted the whole lawn cut.


----------



## Guest

LOL another Newbie with an attitude--better learn to keep that in check..jmo.... Hope your New Year is better than 2011. Educate yourself in the P&P field if you have the desire to enter this "rewarding" business. All your questions are answered many many times in the forums and is very easy by using the "search" feature.

I will once again tell you to make Introductions to the forum. It is apparent you are not familiar with the quasi rules.


----------



## Guest

Cysco said:


> Well - I suppose I didn't shake your hand (nor will I ) and the introduction rarely in "cyber world" has anything to do with the quality of any good answers....the fact you didn't read "good" questions is really not my fault...GOOD LUCK! And again - thanks for demonstrating the (hopefully) "minority" representation of this site !!! PEACE -OUT!:thumbsup:


Don't get all ****** out by what someone else says deal with it, but to answer most of the q's u asked this is my advice is to go work for a guy/ co for a couple years and learn it. This work is night / day from when i learned it, and u change with it our u don't. Questions like volume, how far u want to travel, how fast can u do the work, hows the equipment? gps? how reliable are the guys around u? How quick can u break into a house? hows the traffic? How late u willing to work 12 hrs 14 hrs? Learn on someone else (2 years and learn the 5 pages of short cuts in the pp reo for ******** flyer) and then u will be fine.


----------



## GTX63

Cysco said:


> Well - I suppose I didn't shake your hand (nor will I ) and the introduction rarely in "cyber world" has anything to do with the quality of any good answers....the fact you didn't read "good" questions is really not my fault...GOOD LUCK! And again - thanks for demonstrating the (hopefully) "minority" representation of this site !!! PEACE -OUT!:thumbsup:



If your offended that quickly your very short for this game.


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> I must be bored but here's the most fun i had in this work in 11. I had a perimeter recurring and this complete nut lady lived next door, from the minute i got out of the truck till i got back in she was screaming, throwing things at me sitting in front of mower throwing logs in yard hit me with kickball giving me the finger. The best part was i would talk to her in German, and she just kept screaming about me going back to my own land. She would march right along side of me every time i cut yelling. All in all she just wanted the whole lawn cut.


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> Fun little story about MCS...
> 
> I get a call from a guy about a TO in my county. He says it is debris-removal w/ "broomsweep clean." He also adds that it has been approved (MCS) for $160. I had to hold the phone away from me when I laughed. The address is not far from where I live so I tell him I'll check it out. He immediately becomes relatively excited and incorrectly infers that we want the job. This was yesterday.
> 
> We didn't have any new WO for today so we stopped by the property and looked around. Probably 30-35 cy of debris, property unsecure (crawlspace not padlocked), numerous safety hazards, etc. I will say that because it had obviously been sitting a long time and was structurally in good condition it could make for a profitable rental, so I checked around longer than I had intended.
> 
> I call the guy and tell him the incredibly surprising news - $160 is nowhere close to what this should pay. I also tell him about the safety hazards, unsecure, etc. and he said that wouldn't need to be addressed for the initial.. just the debris. He quickly says he could get it approved for $360 and asks if we could finish it within the day. I say no. He asks how much we'd want. I tell him and the conversation soon ends.
> 
> The MCS wint stickers were impressive too... duct tape around fixtures, no wint sticker on any door, a few wint printout pages inside, etc.
> 
> I did a title search for the property (potential rental) and the bank is Wells Fargo. Considering bringing up MCS' high standards in this area when I inquire about the estimated asking price, damage, etc.


Wow. In my area, MCS has Fannie Mae like standards and never seen a bad trash out


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> I have said before that I won't post photos that pertain to jobs, But, this one doesn't really matter because the National we work for lost their biggest account at midnight tonight. Maybe this is why. This Trashout and janitorial passed their QC department as completed. Went there to do some REO bid work and found all of this left behind. The Realtor already knew about these issues. Boy, was he pissed.


Let me guess....safeguard, LPS or FAS.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Let me guess....safeguard, LPS or FAS.


yea its one of them but it's also one of them who got the contract.


----------



## Guest

Cysco, Everyone can be more helpful if you put your location by your name and do an intro. Even though you are new, this has been brought up many times before, and would have been evident to you if you had read previous posts in this thread. Read first and ask questions later. good luck to you


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> I have said before that I won't post photos that pertain to jobs, But, this one doesn't really matter because the National we work for lost their biggest account at midnight tonight. Maybe this is why. This Trashout and janitorial passed their QC department as completed. Went there to do some REO bid work and found all of this left behind. The Realtor already knew about these issues. Boy, was he pissed.







Looks like standard hack work. 
You see it every day.


----------



## mtmtnman

Disconnecting well lines at the pressure tank on an FHLM loan????. Got a work order to bid it so i did even though i cannot find anywhere in the HUD guidelines where it is required to do so. This line has been blown out all the way to the hydrant in the yard 200' from the house. In the HUNDREDS of winterizes i have done in the last 4 years this has NEVER been requested and my thoughts are the servicing company is making it up. Got the approval to bring my plumber in on Thursday with a due date of today. My plumber is out 3 weeks and servicing co. is going to come unglued!! 


Any way multiple issues with this, Home does NOT go to sale until 5/2012. Agent listing the property is a regular client of mine and has a short sale offer on the table which will require an appraisal with the water running. If this line is cut and capped it will take busting concrete out of the floor to get enough slack to re-connect it. The agent knows this and has asked me to leave it be which i am willing to do as the National, know on the forum as "The Siblings" is not a huge part of my life and i could care less if they go away. They sent me just shy of $20K in 2011. What i am wondering is if anyone else has run into this and has found documentation in the HUD guidelines supporting this practice? I know they will send in someone else but at least it's not on me and i can keep a good working relationship with the agent who will likely be here long after the servicing companies are gone.............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Disconnecting well lines at the pressure tank on an FHLM loan????. Got a work order to bid it so i did even though i cannot find anywhere in the HUD guidelines where it is required to do so. This line has been blown out all the way to the hydrant in the yard 200' from the house. In the HUNDREDS of winterizes i have done in the last 4 years this has NEVER been requested and my thoughts are the servicing company is making it up. Got the approval to bring my plumber in on Thursday with a due date of today. My plumber is out 3 weeks and servicing co. is going to come unglued!!
> 
> 
> Any way multiple issues with this, Home does NOT go to sale until 5/2012. Agent listing the property is a regular client of mine and has a short sale offer on the table which will require an appraisal with the water running. If this line is cut and capped it will take busting concrete out of the floor to get enough slack to re-connect it. The agent knows this and has asked me to leave it be which i am willing to do as the National, know on the forum as "The Siblings" is not a huge part of my life and i could care less if they go away. They sent me just shy of $20K in 2011. What i am wondering is if anyone else has run into this and has found documentation in the HUD guidelines supporting this practice? I know they will send in someone else but at least it's not on me and i can keep a good working relationship with the agent who will likely be here long after the servicing companies are gone.............


Never heard of that before, all water around here is below frost line (unless summer lk house) and wouldn't work just the same if u lifted the pitless up. Whats next doing that on in ground pool lines


----------



## Guest

Sure have same company but for an outside woodburner.......in an outbuilding,told them couldnt cause be too short to hook back up then tey sent me wo to remove the outside stove. WTH?


----------



## GTX63

Sorry to think someday a lot of these numbskulls at the Nationals will be working for the government. You can already tell from the thought process.


----------



## mtmtnman

wildnwonderful said:


> Sure have same company but for an outside woodburner.......in an outbuilding,told them couldnt cause be too short to hook back up then tey sent me wo to remove the outside stove. WTH?




REMOVE AN $8,000 OUTDOOR WOOD BOILER????????????? * I'LL TAKE IT!!! * Friggen idiots. The damn think was likely full of Glycol anyways..........


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> REMOVE AN $8,000 OUTDOOR WOOD BOILER????????????? I'LL TAKE IT!!! Friggen idiots. The damn think was likely full of Glycol anyways..........


Yeah I would not argue with a W/O like that.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Yeah I would not argue with a W/O like that.


Until they realize they authorized the removal of an item worth $8,000 and think they can order it to be returned or face an $8,000 chargeback. It's absurd that something like that could happen, but unfortunately I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Guest

LOL I call that the story of the $10,000 wool couch.... Told them this should be stored but nope I know nothing....ordered in writing to dispose...yep I disposed. 2 weeks later was ordered to go and get it BACK  I told them the cost would be a lot more than 10k to dig itout of the landfill....Sent pics of the landfill and MC^ tried to chargeback and had to fight the numbnuts and finally THEY paid the lady $10k for the couch...


----------



## HollandPPC

Paradox said:


> Until they realize they authorized the removal of an item worth $8,000 and think they can order it to be returned or face an $8,000 chargeback. It's absurd that something like that could happen, but unfortunately I wouldn't put it past them.


Right.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> LOL I call that the story of the $10,000 wool couch.... Told them this should be stored but nope I know nothing....ordered in writing to dispose...yep I disposed. 2 weeks later was ordered to go and get it BACK  I told them the cost would be a lot more than 10k to dig itout of the landfill....Sent pics of the landfill and MC^ tried to chargeback and had to fight the numbnuts and finally THEY paid the lady $10k for the couch...


Same here. Had a post sale bid approval to dispose of about $25k worth of tools, electronics, hammer strength equipment, a Viking sword collection and furniture. 

I submitted bids to remove and store as well as remove. They came back with the removal approved. What was odd about it was, 2 nationals were working on the same property. National A received the debris removal work order and National B had the order for the allow access work order. National B also did the initial secure and original bids. National B used the incorrect keycodes and that's why National A got the initial secure redo order, which I personally performed. We did a 30 day post and store at the property. 

Received the debris removal work order. I demanded I have it all in writing that they want me to remove all of those items even though the GSV of the PP exceeded $800. Well I'm not the kind of guy who has our work orders done the day that they're due if I can help it. 2 days after the work was completed and we discarded of the items, National B went to do the allow access work order. The owners were livid!!! I was called just like Fremont, to go and retrieve the items. I advised them those items were gone and can't be recovered unless they want to pay a hazmat team to go through a landfill. They had to replace/reimburse the home owners. From what I understand, the neighbors told me the owners were taking them to court for it. It was a post sale debris removal, not sure what can be done.


----------



## Guest

We had another case where there was some very expensive pinball machines and we were told (in writing) to dispose. Well there was no way we were going to throw them away so they went into the shop. Month later we got the "CALL"..... "Did you dispose of those pinball machines?" You may guess our answer....


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> We had another case where there was some very expensive pinball machines and we were told (in writing) to dispose. Well there was no way we were going to throw them away so they went into the shop. Month later we got the "CALL"..... "Did you dispose of those pinball machines?" You may guess our answer....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:





I'd have told them that Pickers had already picked them up.

For about $10,000 you'd get em back...... payable up front.




:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Just wondering How many people get accused of stealing things from these houses when they work on them ! I had one say that I took someones craftsman lawn mower and I said your kidding right ! I mean when you spend 10k on a mower why on gods green earth would I take a 100 dollar mower


----------



## Guest

Anyone have a 6.0 diesel ? If so Im having issues and wanna dump it in the lake !!!


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Anyone have a 6.0 diesel ? If so Im having issues and wanna dump it in the lake !!!


Mine went bye bye 4 years ago. $12,000 worth of Warranty work in 136,000 miles. Worst truck i have EVER owned. Back in a 95 7.3 DEPENDABLE diesel!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Too bad you don't have the option of getting an older one. The Rust Moths have already had there way with anything over 10 years old where you live!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Mine went bye bye 4 years ago. $12,000 worth of Warranty work in 136,000 miles. Worst truck i have EVER owned. Back in a 95 7.3 DEPENDABLE diesel!!


LOL Have mine now for 5 months Injectors went within a month now this prob thought batteries were dead replaced them today and it started rough.....Got home shut it off and it wouldnt start, So I think its a sensor of some sort with fuel related issues


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Too bad you don't have the option of getting an older one. The Rust Moths have already had there way with anything over 10 years old where you live!!!


My friend just bought a mint truck with 7.3....Went from 6.0 van to 7.3 truck, Van did pull a bobcat everyday and he got 250k out of it


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> LOL Have mine now for 5 months Injectors went within a month now this prob thought batteries were dead replaced them today and it started rough.....Got home shut it off and it wouldnt start, So I think its a sensor of some sort with fuel related issues



Sounds like your High Pressure Oil pump took a dump. Spendy fix!!! Sorry.......................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Too bad you don't have the option of getting an older one. The Rust Moths have already had there way with anything over 10 years old where you live!!!







Thats why I went to TX after my truck got wrecked.
Bought another 7.3, no damn way was I buying a 6.0****.
No rust.




Speaking of spendy fixes.......... my snow plow subcontractor just had over $3000 work done on his 6.0. Less than 500 miles to warranty being up.
Cost him $700 out of pocket. Ford handled the rest.
Talk about a lucky man.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Anyone have a 6.0 diesel ? If so Im having issues and wanna dump it in the lake !!!


We have an 05. Bought brand new and babied it. Replaced turbo, egr, all the expensive stuff that goes out in them. At 108,000 miles to motor blew, the bottom at that. We got a used 03, 6.0 for $5,000 :-/
There's a big lawsuit over those 6.0's but nothing for the consumers.


----------



## Guest

The 03 (first generation) 6.0 isn't as bad as the 05. We were big on the fords. We have a 05, 6.0 bucket truck (trying to sell before motor problems start and a 03, 6.0 excursion. Not buying anymore fords!!
We have a 01 Chevy 2500 hd, gas that well outlasted the 05, 6.0 so when to motor went out of the ford we replaced it with a gmc 2500 gas.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> LOL Have mine now for 5 months Injectors went within a month now this prob thought batteries were dead replaced them today and it started rough.....Got home shut it off and it wouldnt start, So I think its a sensor of some sort with fuel related issues


First thing is to check the oil level.

The HPOP (high pressure oil pump) pressurizes the fuel for the injectors to anywhere between 400 - 3000 psi depending on the vehicle demand at the moment. If the oil level is low it will cause the engine to run rough or not at all.
If you have an oil leak, check around the HPOP. Mine had a leak at the NON SERVICABLE PLUG located on the bottom of the HPOP. There is an aftermarket repair kit for it. Also check the HPOP supply and return OIL lines on the side. It is not uncommon for the orings in them to fail with age. 

If ya want pm me and I'll go a little more indepth with you.


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year ALL!!!!!

May you and yours be blessed with good health and happiness.

I sincerely hope that the new years brings each and everyone of you safety and prosperity.


----------



## mtmtnman

SWOH REO said:


> The 03 (first generation) 6.0 isn't as bad as the 05. We were big on the fords. We have a 05, 6.0 bucket truck (trying to sell before motor problems start and a 03, 6.0 excursion. Not buying anymore fords!!
> We have a 01 Chevy 2500 hd, gas that well outlasted the 05, 6.0 so when to motor went out of the ford we replaced it with a gmc 2500 gas.




The Chebbies can't hang out here with our of road conditions. Ground clearance sucks and they get hung up on everything. I wouldn't touch a chevy or dodge since they took bailout $$$$$$. The new totally designed Ford 6.7 diesel seems to be doing very well. Mileage is in the high teens in town and low 20's on the road with very few issues. That said, i will not spend half the price of a house on something that goes DOWN in value!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

SWOH REO said:


> The 03 (first generation) 6.0 isn't as bad as the 05. We were big on the fords. We have a 05, 6.0 bucket truck (trying to sell before motor problems start and a 03, 6.0 excursion. Not buying anymore fords!!
> We have a 01 Chevy 2500 hd, gas that well outlasted the 05, 6.0 so when to motor went out of the ford we replaced it with a gmc 2500 gas.


Amen. I'm a GM guy, not so hot on the 08 and up models though.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> The Chebbies can't hang out here with our of road conditions. Ground clearance sucks and they get hung up on everything. I wouldn't touch a chevy or dodge since they took bailout $$$$$$. The new totally designed Ford 6.7 diesel seems to be doing very well. Mileage is in the high teens in town and low 20's on the road with very few issues. That said, i will not spend half the price of a house on something that goes DOWN in value!!!!


Our 2001 2500 hd 4x4 has over 250,000 miles and is still a tuff truck. It was our first truck for this industry work and has pulled many full dump trailers and plowed year after year. I like diesels but in my experience they cost more in the long run with them costing an average of 10 grand more, maintenance and even fuel. The family car is a diesel but it doesn't need to perform like a work truck. 
Dodge has a good diesel. We were actually wanting to put a dodge diesel in the ford but was easier to put in another ford.


----------



## Guest

*Classic 5 BROS*

5 BROS: Clueless on workmanship...they are by the book but have no clue how to read it. 
Ever notice the difference in mood when the company you work for is based out of the cold weather states or the warm temp locations. They are all moody and really have no sense of vendor appreciation.


----------



## Guest

No 6.0s again....EVER!!! 
Mine was in the shop untill about a week ago for 2 months.New Headgaskets, new head, new piston, egr delete the whole nine yards. 
It still wasn't running quite right when I got it back but I rolled it over and totaled it this weekend so I guess I don't have to worry about anymore ridiculous repairs considering it is now where it belongs at the junk yard... Too bad it didnt get totaled BEFORE i dropped 6 grand in it though huh??? 

XLARGEX- make sure your truck isnt hydrolocked before you keep trying to turn it over thinking the battery is dead, you could wind up bending a rod or all a number of other things. Is it trying to start or when you turn the key do you just get one hard click and nothing else?


----------



## BPWY

tenec said:


> No 6.0s again....EVER!!!
> Mine was in the shop untill about a week ago for 2 months.New Headgaskets, new head, new piston, egr delete the whole nine yards.
> It still wasn't running quite right when I got it back but I rolled it over and totaled it this weekend so I guess I don't have to worry about anymore ridiculous repairs considering it is now where it belongs at the junk yard... Too bad it didnt get totaled BEFORE i dropped 6 grand in it though huh???






Damn, are you alright?


Post pics of the carnage.




The 6.0 seems to be really hit or miss on which ones were good and which ones sucked.
I just read thru a thread on another forum where a couple of guys were orgasmic with their 6.0 love.

The 7.3 is reliable almost every time. I'll stick with them for a while longer.
Just got one with 96500 on it in Aug after my other one with 232k on it was totaled. It'll last me a long time as long as morons that drive white GM products stay out of my way and follow the traffic laws.


----------



## Guest

*6.dead carnage*

It was apparently not our time to go, the truck on the other hand has been tainted ever since I purchased it. 
I was with my brother on the way home from a job and hit a patch of ice about 1/4 mile from my house, 2nd and 3rd gear were not engaging correctly since I got it back and when it shifted real hard I was right on the ice and it kicked the back end out. I think I blacked out right before we hit the tree so I dont have any clue how I wound up upsidedown facing the opposite direction.
What I do remember is my brother waking me up asking if I was alright and after I unbuckled my seat belt and fell down to the floor, or roof whatever you want to call it, I crawled out and said I'm fine- Happy Birthday by the way! 
Just some small cuts but feel like I've been hit by a train ever since!

I havent personally ever been involved in an accident like this before and I'm not sure how any of you feel about airbags but just a note about this truck apparently the impact that was made was not enough to set mine off... From the looks of the push bar on the front maybe a 50 ft cliff would have done it???


----------



## BPWY

WOW, that is F-ed up. 

You are lucky to not have gotten injured.

My july wreck pushed the cab back 2 to 3 inches on the pass side. No air bags then either.
10 4 on the train wreck feeling. My wife got rear ended right before christmas by a SOB with no insurance. She feels a little worse every day. Hell of a christmas gift.
Tomorrow we are going to see about getting into a DR to see whats going on.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking a combination of feelings, adrenaline, the thought of losing $6000 in repairs just made, being freezin f-in cold waiting on the police and tow truck, and feeling pretty damn lucky to be alive or even moving kept me from feeling any pain but everyday my neck and back have gotten more sore. Getting a box full of emails for new jobs the next morning, well I guess it was just a few hrs later at that point, didn't give me much time for rest either.
I decided to slap down a couple hundred sq. ft of hardwood in my office this afternoon and that might have added a little fuel to the fire...
As for the airbags I'm thinking we should both be thankful that they were defective, hell were still here minus the broken noses right??


----------



## Guest

Hope the wife gets straightened out by the way! A-Hole with no insurance should lose his license, for good! Same goes for these fools hackin away at the P&P jobs with no INS., suspend the bus license for 6 months for first offense and indefinitely there after!


----------



## BPWY

The guy I hit ran a stop and stayed in my blind spot. 
I never saw him other than a very brief flash of white at impact.

My worker saw it coming and was a lot more sore than I was.
Other than being VERY PISSED off and wanting to punch the idiot I hit right in the face I wasn't really injured.



The second pic shows how far the cab was pushed back.


----------



## Guest

Man Tenec you were lucky to be able to walk away. Hope all works out for ya.


----------



## BPWY

tenec said:


> Hope the wife gets straightened out by the way! A-Hole with no insurance should lose his license, for good! Same goes for these fools hackin away at the P&P jobs with no INS., suspend the bus license for 6 months for first offense and indefinitely there after!




thank you!


He didn't have a license either. 
Previous DUI.
The guy doesn't own any thing of apparent value for my wife to sue him for either.

Claims he fell asleep. BULL SHEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll bet good money that he was texting and doesn't want another ticket for that.


----------



## Guest

MARTYGP said:


> 5 BROS: Clueless on workmanship...they are by the book but have no clue how to read it.
> Ever notice the difference in mood when the company you work for is based out of the cold weather states or the warm temp locations. They are all moody and really have no sense of vendor appreciation.


Very good point there sir.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> We have an 05. Bought brand new and babied it. Replaced turbo, egr, all the expensive stuff that goes out in them. At 108,000 miles to motor blew, the bottom at that. We got a used 03, 6.0 for $5,000 :-/
> There's a big lawsuit over those 6.0's but nothing for the consumers.


Im thinking of trading it in for 1 ton cargo van


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

On the topic of airbags, in my old car (96 Cavalier) some kids were playing in the street. One of them fell and hit my front bumper and the airbags engaged blowing the passenger side windshield off the frame....

Frustrating day.


----------



## BPWY

Dang, that must be some really sensitive sensors.

Mine was a 3/4 ton nailing another 3/4 ton and it never went off.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

I think it was just an old car having old car problems. I got the windshield replaced ($150) and used it for about another year w/o airbags then junked it.


----------



## mtmtnman

These banks NEVER cease to amaze me! Got an approval for an initial secure this morning from BAC on a 1930's farm house that has been vacant for 2 years. The broker has a short sale on the table and the buyer will tear the house down and rebuild behind it. Foundation is crumbling and house is settled all over, Packrats are living in it, plumbing is all busted to hell Ect. County Appraiser has given the house itself NO VALUE and has appraised the 3.7 acres and garage about 40K less than what is owed which puts the appraisal at 80K On the other hand, got a denial last week on a nearly new $300,000 house and the power company showed up while i was there to cut the power off.


----------



## BPWY

They wont even bat an eye when the plumbing freezes all to hell and completely ruins the house.
Seen it over and over.


----------



## GTX63

Most of these reps inside the cubicles just don't seem to be able to handle more than one thing at a time. BAC dumps 15000 properties on them and greed won't allow them to properly hire and train staff to handle the loads.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Dang, that must be some really sensitive sensors.
> 
> Mine was a 3/4 ton nailing another 3/4 ton and it never went off.


lool


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> lool


no airbags came out yesterday when me and light pole got into it :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

They won't deploy unless you hit a solid concrete barrier over 14MPH. Here is some good info...... http://www.theairbagblog.com/how-airbags-work/my-airbag-did-not-deploy-what-went-wrong/


----------



## Guest

tenec said:


> No 6.0s again....EVER!!!
> Mine was in the shop untill about a week ago for 2 months.New Headgaskets, new head, new piston, egr delete the whole nine yards.
> It still wasn't running quite right when I got it back but I rolled it over and totaled it this weekend so I guess I don't have to worry about anymore ridiculous repairs considering it is now where it belongs at the junk yard... Too bad it didnt get totaled BEFORE i dropped 6 grand in it though huh???
> 
> XLARGEX- make sure your truck isnt hydrolocked before you keep trying to turn it over thinking the battery is dead, you could wind up bending a rod or all a number of other things. Is it trying to start or when you turn the key do you just get one hard click and nothing else?


no clicking it wants to start but wont


----------



## Guest

tenec said:


> It was apparently not our time to go, the truck on the other hand has been tainted ever since I purchased it.
> I was with my brother on the way home from a job and hit a patch of ice about 1/4 mile from my house, 2nd and 3rd gear were not engaging correctly since I got it back and when it shifted real hard I was right on the ice and it kicked the back end out. I think I blacked out right before we hit the tree so I dont have any clue how I wound up upsidedown facing the opposite direction.
> What I do remember is my brother waking me up asking if I was alright and after I unbuckled my seat belt and fell down to the floor, or roof whatever you want to call it, I crawled out and said I'm fine- Happy Birthday by the way!
> Just some small cuts but feel like I've been hit by a train ever since!
> 
> I havent personally ever been involved in an accident like this before and I'm not sure how any of you feel about airbags but just a note about this truck apparently the impact that was made was not enough to set mine off... From the looks of the push bar on the front maybe a 50 ft cliff would have done it???


This Happen about 14months ago, son inlaw was driving and walked away from it(rolled 6 times)


----------



## Guest

tenec said:


> It was apparently not our time to go, the truck on the other hand has been tainted ever since I purchased it.
> I was with my brother on the way home from a job and hit a patch of ice about 1/4 mile from my house, 2nd and 3rd gear were not engaging correctly since I got it back and when it shifted real hard I was right on the ice and it kicked the back end out. I think I blacked out right before we hit the tree so I dont have any clue how I wound up upsidedown facing the opposite direction.
> What I do remember is my brother waking me up asking if I was alright and after I unbuckled my seat belt and fell down to the floor, or roof whatever you want to call it, I crawled out and said I'm fine- Happy Birthday by the way!
> Just some small cuts but feel like I've been hit by a train ever since!
> 
> I havent personally ever been involved in an accident like this before and I'm not sure how any of you feel about airbags but just a note about this truck apparently the impact that was made was not enough to set mine off... From the looks of the push bar on the front maybe a 50 ft cliff would have done it???


photo


----------



## Guest

another new rule for 12. thru bolts on a board up cannot exceed 1 inch from the nut. So now by grinding them we run the risk of a nice warm fire.


----------



## GTX63

Just an FYI, grind them down after you have the nuts on...:whistling


----------



## BPWY

Sawzall will be much faster than a grinder.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Sawzall will be much faster than a grinder.


Sawzall works on everything.


----------



## Guest

Bad Afternoon,
Sawsall kinda ruined my key lime pie. I blame all of you, specifically you HollandPPC, for leading me to believe I could cut my key lime pie with a sawsall. 

How could you be so cruel?


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> Sawzall works on everything.





72opp said:


> Bad Afternoon,
> Sawsall kinda ruined my key lime pie. I blame all of you, specifically you HollandPPC, for leading me to believe I could cut my key lime pie with a sawsall.
> 
> How could you be so cruel?






:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

He only forgot the disclaimer............ "subject to proper owner handling"


Sounds like a personal problem to me. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

I just snip em with the bolt cutters!


----------



## HollandPPC

If you're skilled with the sawzall you could cut Keylime pie I think it's operator error.


----------



## GTX63

Maybe it is the cook rather than the tool.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> If you're skilled with the sawzall you could cut Keylime pie I think it's operator error.


Bad Afternoon,

Now you are saying it is MY fault?! I think you could be a national...


----------



## HollandPPC

72opp said:


> Bad Afternoon,
> 
> Now you are saying it is MY fault?! I think you could be a national...


Ouch. Lol.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Ouch. Lol.


!


----------



## Guest

This country scams us all the time $3.15 for gas three days before Christmas today $3.49


----------



## BPWY

$2.75 gas and $3.64 diesel.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> $2.75 gas and $3.64 diesel.


I cant remember the last time i saw a $2.** in gas in Pa

I just was told 8-8-10


----------



## Guest

*New Here*

*First time poster, long time reader, probably 2 years now. Mainly of this particular thread only! *

Through that time, ive seen all you heavy posters, and almost feel like i could predict responses due to previous post! 
not a bad thing btw.

Anyway, been through it.. seen most, and could relate to most post. In fact finding this forum some time ago has eased my daily stressful life, I finally didnt feel alone!. 


I could offer advice for days, agreeing and disagreeing with the constant flow of jargon. But why bother right? 

In our most busy years, we ran 7 days, with 4-crews. Could rarely keep up, but loved it, same with our employees, who were actual employees, no subs, as i trust no one. Still managed to ruin friendships, as I quickly learned not to hire ANY family or friends. 

I wont get in to who we contracted through, but trust it was only a couple nationals, and never had any interest or need to advertise, market ourselves, nothing. We were just to busy, which brings me to a point. 

When things were good (years ago and mainly Pre- ML1018)
Clients gave you NO choice but to expand, and rapidly, if you want to prove that you can and will handle anything thrown at you. After all you are their to provide top notch service, and not give excuses of why you cannot complete work on time. When i state (no choice) I
mean you could be fully insured and driving a min-van, paying your taxes, yada yada. 
\HOWEVER, due to your previous month of turning in non-stop bids on initials and what not, you are now approved on 2 roof repairs, debris removal, gas caps, boardings, debris, hazards , etc.. due on the same day!!! You quickly learn that your mini-van is not going to cut it, better move quick. 
Rapid expansion results, providing you have some kind of resources.

In my personal experience, we were not ready to expand, however we did, thankfully successful. I personally believe this may be the largest hurdle for new comers. 

Really, like the most of you veterans I could write for days and days, sharing stories, highlights, fun photos etc...

My main interest in posting today: Selling equipment and
just checking here if there is any interest, will supply links to photos upon request. 

We mainly have grown tired of the preservation industry and just want to exit. 




Not sure to the extent we will go to, but a brief list.

2009 14x7 enclosed trailer --$4000
2010 New Holland Skid steer (110 hrs)--$31000
(also have attachemnt available:
cement hammer,auger,forks, snow pusher box,grapple/demo bucket)

2009 23' Equipment trailer --$3900
2005 Ford F-450SD 10cyd dump truck --$19,000
6.0 Diesel 83k miles
(best feature of this dump truck is the dump box is equiped
with barn doors and not the typical swing/dirt tailgate).


----------



## brm1109

*Not a good day*

Get to our first job, open up the back of the truck and guess what. No tools, somebody forgot to lock the damn truck.
Run out and buy some quick and get back to the property and first time I ever saw this.
Every single door in the house was not only locked (which is no problem) but they also were bolt boarded from the inside. No way of getting into the house without breaking the doors apart. Called and was told to bid.
I think I need a drink or 5 or 6.


----------



## BPWY

If I ever loose my house the P&P contractor will wonder HOW in the world hes gonna get in. Along with wondering how in the hell I got out.
lol


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> If I ever loose my house the P&P contractor will wonder HOW in the world hes gonna get in. Along with wondering how in the hell I got out.
> lol


Lol. If that ever happens to me, I'll be sure to leave them a huuuuuge job.


----------



## BPWY

There'll be plenty of other repo house junk to haul off. lol



Tires, paint, overloaded thrones etc


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> There'll be plenty of other repo house junk to haul off. lol
> 
> Tires, paint, overloaded thrones etc


I'll leave a conveyance checklist and cyd count to help um out. Lol


----------



## brm1109

*Another person from in another world.*

SO I was asked for a bid to perform demo, drywall, painting at a property. I submitted my bid (mind you I am subbing the drywall out).
Also since it is a major project I am not willing to front it all and then have them try to not pay for some stupid reason. So I put in that a deposit was needed and final payment within 10 days of completion.
The owner of the company calls and says " the bid is to much so I need you to lower your bid since I know you put on the extra overhead %". Why would I do that? " Well the number you gave me means I have to lower my end in order to get the job and my client will not give a deposit for work".
Now I know this guy, the last job I did he actually added 50% to it. I told him to lower his end to 25 or 30% and he actually said forget it I will get somebody else.
Could see nothing good coming from it especially since I would be fronting the whole thing.


----------



## BPWY

That regional sounds like a real scum bag.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> SO I was asked for a bid to perform demo, drywall, painting at a property. I submitted my bid (mind you I am subbing the drywall out).
> Also since it is a major project I am not willing to front it all and then have them try to not pay for some stupid reason. So I put in that a deposit was needed and final payment within 10 days of completion.
> The owner of the company calls and says " the bid is to much so I need you to lower your bid since I know you put on the extra overhead %". Why would I do that? " Well the number you gave me means I have to lower my end in order to get the job and my client will not give a deposit for work".
> Now I know this guy, the last job I did he actually added 50% to it. I told him to lower his end to 25 or 30% and he actually said forget it I will get somebody else.
> Could see nothing good coming from it especially since I would be fronting the whole thing.


Sounds like Berghorst Enterprises.


----------



## GTX63

brm1109 said:


> " Well the number you gave me means I have to lower my end in order to get the job and my client will not give a deposit for work".


 
This is just my opinion...his client is not hiring you, he is. But neither can dictate your terms unless you allow it. 
If the guy had offered to front some of his own money as a down payment on the job, even 15% or 20%, that would go a long way with me. One thing we have tired of; financing lenders and assett managers for 90-120 days and then getting less than the contracted amount. Don't fall in love with these clowns that throw out a 10 or 15k rehab on a string. They could care less for you and yours.


----------



## Guest

I just don't get it anymore :wallbash:

I have financed many up to $20,000 jobs* ONLY* when it is a job where permits have to be filed/pulled....We will not do the Permit Final Inspections until the payment in full is received---house can't convey, house can't be sold. You have to keep the permit active at the Building Inspectors Office though. 

Over $20,000 we always get 1/3, 1/3 and 40% upon completion. Normal contract language and signatures required to begin.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> I just don't get it anymore :wallbash:
> 
> I have financed many up to $20,000 jobs* ONLY* when it is a job where permits have to be filed/pulled....We will not do the Permit Final Inspections until the payment in full is received---house can't convey, house can't be sold. You have to keep the permit active at the Building Inspectors Office though.
> 
> Over $20,000 we always get 1/3, 1/3 and 40% upon completion. Normal contract language and signatures required to begin.



I guess that's one advantage of permits. Being we only have electrical and plumbing, (only electrical in the county) we don't have that edge......


----------



## mtmtnman

Man almost looses home over 80 cents..............


Story here.................


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> Man almost looses home over 80 cents..............
> 
> Story here.................


That is why we all love Bank of America.


----------



## Guest

I've heard alot of stories of folks trying to work thru the bank to get a loan modification only to be lead along as the incompetent banks lose their paperwork and re-request they submit it again. This only gets these folks in deeper when they have done EVERYTHING that was asked of them. If the federal gov. would have been half as eager to help out those that could be helped other than throwing ALL the billions to incompetent banks like B.O.A. in the first place, this train wreck would still be on track-bed instead of in the ditch.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

Anyone else get this email yesterday?



MCS Regulatory Advisory said:


> HUD has updated the ML 2010-18 FAQ document to include a revision to questions number 2 and 4, regarding the 2012 grass cut season. Please follow the link below to access the revised FAQ document. The FAQ is updated as of January 5, 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> HUD ML 2010-18 FAQ


----------



## BPWY

So whats the change?


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> That is why we all love Bank of America.


This is Not uncommon. When processing a hardship forbearance, rewrite or a mod, the payment needs to be exactly what is quoted in order for the "system" to process the mod. A machine does this, not a human being. The machine has no feelings, cares or anything. When I worked for My previous employer we would see these all of the time. We had a special department to fix these. An over payment would also delay the process!! 

What it all comes down to is the home owner following directions and the lender having the "right" people doing the job. Mortgages like this fall thru the cracks all of the time. If you're on top of things and return all calls and written correspondence, you should be able to fix this quickly.


----------



## RichR

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=ML1018FAQ.pdf


Grass Cuts:
2) The 2012 grass cut season will begin in less than 90 days. Which pricing schedule
should be used?
Answer – HUD will continue to utilize ML 2008-31, Attachment 6 “Yard Maintenance
and Snow Removal Requirements, Page 39 for grass cut pricing through the end of the
2012 grass cut season. The pricing for shrub trimming and snow removal will continue
to follow ML 10-18.


----------



## Guest

sheeesh.. i am a faithful reader for years, i throw out my first post and get completely ignored. 

whats with that? I even posted in the Introductions thread, as I read to be very important here at CT. 

Im thinking that if i was an arrogant prick, like some newbies that show up here, i may have at least received a "nod".


----------



## BPWY

I've heard that if you tell Griz that hes an arrogant so and so..... thats a sure fire way to feel the love.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

I'm Luvin it! 
Wanted to share some "best of the best" photos, taken through out the years.


----------



## HollandPPC

Preserve This said:


> I'm Luvin it!
> Wanted to share some "best of the best" photos, taken through out the years.


Gotta love the rigged up meter. Classic.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Gotta love the rigged up meter. Classic.


Lol


----------



## Guest

And a couple more


----------



## mtmtnman

I can add to these!


----------



## mtmtnman

Yes, That is grass growing on the living room floor!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I can add to these!


Mtmtnman, reminds you of your old neighborhood in Chicago huh? If you're nice and behave, preserve this might let you take the Sierra home so your nieces and nephews can play in it!!! J/k!!! Lmao


----------



## mtmtnman

This was one of the worst trash out we have done..........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> This was one of the worst trash out we have done..........


A tyvek suite, mask --- I could sit on the counter and eat lunch, hell i'll eat my lunch at the landfill. But i dont take it home changed at the shop or get naked in garage,


----------



## RichR

This would be my Worst. I completed the Initial Secure only. They had a Bio Hazard Contractor come in to trash out.


----------



## BPWY

That looks like some of the horder's houses on that Horders show my wife watches.
It grosses me out to see how disgusting some of these people "live".



Are those 5 gal buckets full of excrement?


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> A tyvek suite, mask --- I could sit on the counter and eat lunch, hell i'll eat my lunch at the landfill. But i dont take it home changed at the shop or get naked in garage,


The suites where more for mold exposure and stench than anything else. Water had ran for weeks in the home........


----------



## RichR

BPWY said:


> That looks like some of the horder's houses on that Horders show my wife watches.
> It grosses me out to see how disgusting some of these people "live".
> 
> 
> 
> Are those 5 gal buckets full of excrement?


Yes they are!
50 year old lady lived here by herself. It appears her toilet stopped working so she stopped using it. The toilet was actually clean. You could not imagine how bad this place smelled! On my first visit to this property during like July or August we could actually smell it from the sidewalk, no joke. Would you believe that during the months following our initial secure and the trash out she was taking items to her Mom's house where she had moved to. She had cats and they urinated so much in the bedroom on the 2nd floor it ran down and stained the living room ceiling below. I was scratching my head for awhile trying to figure out where the water damage had come from since there was only a bedroom above this damaged ceiling :laughing: Definatley my worst. 
I have done 2 hoarder houses both owned by the same family and neither was close to this bad. First hoarder house we removed over 400cyds from a 2 family upper/lower but it was actually pretty clean. God I wish I could do 2-4 of those a year.


----------



## BPWY

I'm pretty sure I don't have to imagine what the smell was like. 


I've had a few REALLLLLLLLLLY bad ones myself.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> This was one of the worst trash out we have done..........


That is terrible


----------



## Guest

I must admit... ive found basements full of feces.. but never 5 gal buckets. that is horrid. attached is my favorite utility fraud i have come across.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> There Goes The Neighborhood!!!
> 
> Got this today.........
> 
> Effective Oct. 28, 2011,
> BACFSC will continue to service the 19 states in which it currently operates. Bank of America is expanding its Property Preservation Supplier Network by partnering with four new suppliers to perform REO Initial Services in states not serviced by Bank of America Field Service Corporation.
> New process for agents in non-BACFSC states
> _*Local contractors will no longer be used to conduct property preservation services on REO properties.*_ My area got FAS and the local agents i deal with are LIVID! Using my company i know what needs to be done and the agents would give me the address and all would be completed per the guidelines. Now the broker will be required to check up on the nationals contractor (FAS HERE) to make sure the work is done. This will mean multiple trips to the property some of which are an hour or 2 each direction! It also adds more paperwork for the agent. The nearest FAS contractor here is over 250 miles away.
> 
> I really cannot figure out how BAC thinks this is going to save them money. From the half azzed work i see out of the cheaply paid FAS contractor it will COST them $$$$ in the long run!!! I do know that the work will be half azzed as there is no way in hell you can drive as far as i do on these properties for a $25 grass cut and 10 bucks a cubic yard for debris.............................


every agent I talk to hates working with the nationals, but they say there hands are tied. they would all rather work with us, but cant due to politics. what are we supposed to do

what happened to (creating jobs) I know a few guys in this business that have lost there homes, or as they say "screw it , let the bank have it" I did a trash out on a friend house a few months ago. it was sad


----------



## Guest

*Our hall of shame*

We just got these. From a nice house in Steamboat Springs CO. There were 4 pig carcasses in the garage. In the fridge are deer parts (I think). The smell was crazy bad. I sub'd it out...


----------



## Guest

*More hall of shame - 3081 Walsh Pl*

I was going to post some of our really bad ones but then I thought, if your in this business, you have seen this, maybe not every week but you have.

Of course, someone new comes to work with you and they say, "oh my God" over and over again and you say, "this? this one of the cleaner ones..."

Btw, we invoiced almost 10k, paid some local non-english speaking helpers and our costs totaled about $400. Yes, this business can be beautiful.


----------



## Guest

Ben a few mouths since Ive read on the HUD repose ant changed


----------



## Guest

Just a quick question for you guys- Anything on Buczek Ent.? I currently work for them, they seem like a pretty good company to work for. I have read and searched for them on here until my eyes were blurry and I dont seem to be able to find too much on them. So if I have missed something on it, I am sorry to be asking again. I did see where there was a topic on them but for some reason it was moved...? I am new to the forum so any "advice" would be great!!

As for the pictures posted, I just thought I have seen some bad houses! WOW!! lol


----------



## thanohano44

joverton8 said:


> Just a quick question for you guys- Anything on Buczek Ent.? I currently work for them, they seem like a pretty good company to work for. I have read and searched for them on here until my eyes were blurry and I dont seem to be able to find too much on them. So if I have missed something on it, I am sorry to be asking again. I did see where there was a topic on them but for some reason it was moved...? I am new to the forum so any "advice" would be great!!
> 
> As for the pictures posted, I just thought I have seen some bad houses! WOW!! lol


Have you tried using google, bing and other search engines?


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> Ben a few mouths since Ive read on the HUD repose ant changed


Exactly!


----------



## Guest

I have researched them a little bit that way. Was Hoping that someone on here might have had dealings with them. I know there are people on here who work with multiple companies. I was just taking a stab to see if anyone had feedback from personal experience.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

What I've heard about Buczek hasn't been good. There used to be a thread somewhere on CT about them but I can't find it. Problem is a lot of people don't put the name of the company they're asking about in the subject line when they start a new post, making it harder to find.

You'll have to keep searching. It's also possible someone mis-spelled it.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Very possible. It took me a while to get the spelling right myself. Lol I do know there was a thread on it, but for some reason it was moved.


----------



## Guest

Can anyone tell me about altisource good or bad ??? Thanks everybody


----------



## Guest

Where in the he** did all the snow go? Haven't even had to get the 2 plows out of storage yet....geeesh 23 private accounts, 46 reo's and not a single removal thus far for the winter of 2011-12! Yikes. 

Sorry, just venting. Had a bit of time today to button up some paperwork and in comparison to the previous year...well not a very good comparison.


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> Where in the he** did all the snow go? Haven't even had to get the 2 plows out of storage yet....geeesh 23 private accounts, 46 reo's and not a single removal thus far for the winter of 2011-12! Yikes.
> 
> Sorry, just venting. Had a bit of time today to button up some paperwork and in comparison to the previous year...well not a very good comparison.


2-6 inchs by thursday in Chicago


----------



## brm1109

*Wish you well in getting help*

Well I was contacted by another company today that I had to wish them well in finding contractors (though I am sure there will be some sucker out there). $10.00 per yd on trash, $3.00 per gallon for hazards. Oh and the best one, on the initial if there is any torn carpets, you need to rip them up and remove.
Well have a nice day.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Every year, when the work slows down to a crawl or to nothing at all through the holidays, the companies out there are convinced we are starving and will work for anything.

Hang in there and hold out for a better paying client. Good news is that we are starting to get busy again. Hope to have orders in NJ soon. The way it's going, we could be swamped shortly. 

I'm looking for vendors throughout Louisiana and Northern Iowa, at the moment.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Every year, when the work slows down to a crawl or to nothing at all through the holidays, the companies out there are convinced we are starving and will work for anything.
> 
> Hang in there and hold out for a better paying client. Good news is that we are starting to get busy again. Hope to have orders in NJ soon. The way it's going, we could be swamped shortly.
> 
> I'm looking for vendors throughout Louisiana and Northern Iowa, at the moment.
> 
> Linda


How is ur vendors list in NJ. I see you are hoping to get work there soon. Do u not normally have work there? I'm in NJ, I sent you an email, maybe things can work out for both of us. Feel free to PM me or reply to the email.

-Steve


----------



## Guest

Has anyone else thought of sending in to "Dirtiest Job". My son told me he was going to after one of ours. It took 5 people about 4 day to cleanout. It turned out to be two trailers and two campers stuck together then three additions and a second floor put on top. The last occupants were real animals, squirrels, possum, raccoon, ect. (Then again I would not want to give any ideas to upset people losing their homes.)


----------



## Guest

We got one good snow fall in early Dec, nothing since... 

Last year we had the snow and a small number of accounts... This year we have the accounts but no snow. 

I'm game for a couple good storms a month until March :thumbup:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

SDel Prete said:


> How is ur vendors list in NJ. I see you are hoping to get work there soon. Do u not normally have work there? I'm in NJ, I sent you an email, maybe things can work out for both of us. Feel free to PM me or reply to the email.
> 
> -Steve


Hi, Steve. I did get your email and will be writing back soon. Right now, though, I have a lot of coverage in NJ so I'm focusing on other areas where our clients need work done and I'm short on vendors.

I appreciate the contact. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Hi, Steve. I did get your email and will be writing back soon. Right now, though, I have a lot of coverage in NJ so I'm focusing on other areas where our clients need work done and I'm short on vendors.
> 
> I appreciate the contact.
> 
> Linda


Oh ok so you do have a lot of coverage here in NJ. I would still like to sign up with you so that you ha e back up plus of other companies go sour on you I'm right there. I look forward to you contacting me.

Thank you,

-Steve


----------



## Guest

*Ohio*

Linda,
How is your coverage in Ohio?
I know there are a ton of them out there but only a few good ones
(like us ... ha-ha).
Just curious because everyone I know in the business here is pretty slow!

Thanks 
CM


----------



## Guest

*Buczek*

As far as Buczek I have not worked for them personally but they are the 'preferred vendor' for a national for PA so you may wanna keep checking on search engines to see what you find for 'real world' experience because a lot of 'preferred vendors' can still screw over the little man.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Prism. We just picked up FAS, Mid Ohio and Results Now... Just needing some of them to pick ip. It's been really slow!!


----------



## Guest

*Mid Ohio*

No problem! If your referring to 'Mid Ohio Field Services' beware. I did one job only for them back in August and have yet to be paid!!! And there are posts on here about them , so be careful!


----------



## mtmtnman

joverton8 said:


> Thanks Prism. We just picked up FAS, Mid Ohio and Results Now... Just needing some of them to pick ip. It's been really slow!!


Good luck with FAS. If i where you i would do a bit of reading here before you get in too deep.......


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Good luck with FAS. If i where you i would do a bit of reading here before you get in too deep.......






I have read some bad stuff on FAS... but we are just going to watch our steps with them. Hopefully things will turn out for the better than worse. Keeping my fingers crossed. Trying to get started in this line of business isn't the easiest.


----------



## Guest

Prism said:


> No problem! If your referring to 'Mid Ohio Field Services' beware. I did one job only for them back in August and have yet to be paid!!! And there are posts on here about them , so be careful!



I haven't found much on Mid Ohio, more than I have found on Buczek though. I will also watch ourselves with this one as well. 
On a positive note... ( at least for now) I haven't heard anything too bad on Results Now..


----------



## mtmtnman

Hey you Minnesota folks. I heard Mille Lacs lake is not frozen yet???? I have ice fished that lake in January before!!!!


----------



## Guest

joverton8 said:


> I have read some bad stuff on FAS... but we are just going to watch our steps with them. Hopefully things will turn out for the better than worse. Keeping my fingers crossed. Trying to get started in this line of business isn't the easiest.


If u work for FAS ,get ready to be screwed with! They become a real joke to work for in the past few years.


----------



## Guest

I have a email showing foreclosures from google earth ! has anyone else seen it ?


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> I have a email showing foreclosures from google earth ! has anyone else seen it ?


no I haven`t


----------



## Guest

Heres a line from a Craigslist ad..I think if your a contractor you are not considered an employee LOL

Results Now LLC is looking to hire contractors in YOUR area! We are a property preservation company that is looking for reliable, timely employees that want to be a part of this exciting field!


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> no I haven`t


Its pretty crazy when you see it...Also has view of entire country with all foreclosures


----------



## thanohano44

joverton8 said:


> I have read some bad stuff on FAS... but we are just going to watch our steps with them. Hopefully things will turn out for the better than worse. Keeping my fingers crossed. Trying to get started in this line of business isn't the easiest.


FAS was great for us for 7 years. This past year was awful. Be careful. I hope and pray you're not a newbie and that you actually understand this type of work. Otherwise you're going to remind us of the hero that knows there are sharks at the beach but goes swimming anyways.


----------



## Guest

Im sick and tired of being sick ! Someone help me


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> FAS was great for us for 7 years. This past year was awful. Be careful. I hope and pray you're not a newbie and that you actually understand this type of work. Otherwise you're going to remind us of the hero that knows there are sharks at the beach but goes swimming anyways.


You know I have tried to get in directly with clients and I have SH*T for luck..Is there something to know that I dont ? Or should I just stick with my regional and be happy ?


----------



## Guest

fas i would not piss on them if they where on fire on of worst out their


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> FAS was great for us for 7 years. This past year was awful. Be careful. I hope and pray you're not a newbie and that you actually understand this type of work. Otherwise you're going to remind us of the hero that knows there are sharks at the beach but goes swimming anyways.


Obviously we need to stay far away from FAS.... I believe I will not be the hero and go swimming anyways.. But I am also wondering how do we get on with the brokers directly?? Are there any certain ways to get their work? I would much rather do work directly for ANYONE rather than be sub'd and sub'd again. With our crew, we have 25 years in landscaping/irrigation and construction. Since the building of new houses has fallen so much the landscaping business isnt what it used to be!


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I have a email showing foreclosures from google earth ! has anyone else seen it ?


Google took that option away in Feb 2011....................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Google took that option away in Feb 2011....................


Google !!! Do you even have a computer up there ? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Google took that option away in Feb 2011....................


Everytime I see your name, I think of the unibomber ! Isnt that kinda strange


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Heres a line from a Craigslist ad..I think if your a contractor you are not considered an employee LOL
> 
> Results Now LLC is looking to hire contractors in YOUR area! We are a property preservation company that is looking for reliable, timely employees that want to be a part of this exciting field!


Seems they think that contractors are employees. Sounds like the pay would be great! :no::no:

-Steve


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Everytime I see your name, I think of the unibomber ! Isnt that kinda strange


The Una-Bomber was not too far from here. Randy Weaver (RUBY RIDGE) lives here in my county as well as his daughter Sara. Both great folks! Met them at a Liberty Bell function last year......


----------



## Guest

Has anyone had dealing with Safeguard? I was thinking about contacting them, until some of my Realtor friend told me some of there experiences with their local contractors. (not completing winterization tarping over roofs with no leaks removing expencive appliances) things that make marketting the property harder. I don't know that I want my company name thrown in with them if these are things they instruct or allow their contractors to do as a rule. I talked to one of the contractor earlier this year. He told me if they see a tab missing from a shingle they take pictures tarp it take a picture of that (changing the date on the camera I would believe) Then submit a report and bid to tarp. If they are approved to tarp they send the after picture and save a trip. If not they are only out the price of a cheap tarp. He told me most of the time they get approval. The thing is when he realtor tries to sale the house even if the tarp was not approved the buyers see the tarp and assume the roof is bad.


----------



## Guest

DMI said:


> Has anyone had dealing with Safeguard? I was thinking about contacting them, until some of my Realtor friend told me some of there experiences with their local contractors. (not completing winterization tarping over roofs with no leaks removing expencive appliances) things that make marketting the property harder. I don't know that I want my company name thrown in with them if these are things they instruct or allow their contractors to do as a rule. I talked to one of the contractor earlier this year. He told me if they see a tab missing from a shingle they take pictures tarp it take a picture of that (changing the date on the camera I would believe) Then submit a report and bid to tarp. If they are approved to tarp they send the after picture and save a trip. If not they are only out the price of a cheap tarp. He told me most of the time they get approval. The thing is when he realtor tries to sale the house even if the tarp was not approved the buyers see the tarp and assume the roof is bad.


I have heard both positive and negative things about Safeguard and there is a lot on CT about them as well, if you look. The bad part about the tarping and removal things is that often these properties get shuffled from one company to another. I have went out to properties for one company when I have already been there for a different company. SG might not have had the roof tarped or the removals completed but they were done before or after they had the properties. I currently work for them as a grasscut/snow contractor but do not do PP work for them so it could be different on that side of things.


----------



## thanohano44

Prism said:


> I have heard both positive and negative things about Safeguard and there is a lot on CT about them as well, if you look. The bad part about the tarping and removal things is that often these properties get shuffled from one company to another. I have went out to properties for one company when I have already been there for a different company. SG might not have had the roof tarped or the removals completed but they were done before or after they had the properties. I currently work for them as a grasscut/snow contractor but do not do PP work for them so it could be different on that side of things.


Doing Pp work for safeguard is great. The reo side, not so much.


----------



## BPWY

joverton8 said:


> I have read some bad stuff on FAS... but we are just going to watch our steps with them. Hopefully things will turn out for the better than worse. Keeping my fingers crossed. Trying to get started in this line of business isn't the easiest.











Whats the point of even having these boards?

Its a common theme no matter the industry..... folks will post about how bad a certain company is...... over and over from many different folks.

And yet............. the FNGs always believe the company line of BS over those that have gone before and are putting out the warning. Thinking that they are going to be the one special one that FAS just loves and they wont get screwed.
With FAS you are guaranteed to get screwed, how bad remains to be seen.
Your first job with them will result in a screwing....... if nothing more just from their incredibly low rates.


----------



## BPWY

DMI said:


> Has anyone else thought of sending in to "Dirtiest Job".








Plenty of times.


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> Heres a line from a Craigslist ad..I think if your a contractor you are not considered an employee LOL
> 
> Results Now LLC is looking to hire contractors in YOUR area! We are a property preservation company that is looking for reliable, timely employees that want to be a part of this exciting field!



I've seen that quite a few times. The P&P industry in some ways thinks they are above the law when it comes to breaking the IRS's regs on whats a INDEPENDENT contractor versus an employee. At best they blur the lines.





XLARGEX said:


> Its pretty crazy when you see it...Also has view of entire country with all foreclosures




Can you post a link?
I'd like to see this.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Doing Pp work for safeguard is great. The reo side, not so much.






I'm the fix it man for them.

When they can't get one of their other contractors to cover some thing they'll pay up the trip charge and I go take care of stuff.
Being a 1x vendor is much less restrictive.


----------



## BPWY

I've run out of expletives on this one.



So I get a RUSH w/o to investigate water running into units. I get to the property on 1/10/12. 
I get the water shut off.

As I'm doing the update I find in the w/o notes where water was first reported .......... are you ready for this???????

7/23/11







ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## GTX63

Who the heck has been paying the bill all that time?

Let it go much longer and the freeze would have shut the water off all by itself, lol.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Who the heck has been paying the bill all that time?
> 
> Let it go much longer and the freeze would have shut the water off all by itself, lol.


It's not uncommon for the homes in his area to have private wells. Not too mention some municipalities forget to shut the water off.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've run out of expletives on this one.
> 
> So I get a RUSH w/o to investigate water running into units. I get to the property on 1/10/12.
> I get the water shut off.
> 
> As I'm doing the update I find in the w/o notes where water was first reported .......... are you ready for this???????
> 
> 7/23/11
> 
> ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


Been there ,done that


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> It's not uncommon for the homes in his area to have private wells. Not too mention some municipalities forget to shut the water off.







This was from a small mountain town.
I wouldn't be surprised if for most of nov/dec the water wasn't froze off and with our record setting temps the last couple weeks it warmed up enough to start running again.



Speaking of stand alone properties...... I've old country wide loans that went bad and per the neighbors the houses were vacant for over a year....... the water heaters on a propane tank had boiled dry.
After the electric was cut the well of course is shut off.


----------



## mtmtnman

I have had wells i could not shut off. Artesian wells are common around here. We had one 2 winters ago where the line froze between the valve in the crawlspace and where it comes under the footing. Had to get a well company to come in, Excavate and put a curb box next to the casing to get it shut down. What a mess..........


----------



## BPWY

Who ever originally installed that was a dumb axx for not installing a shut off.


Just like shared wells when there is no way to isolated the multi units.
Thats stupid too.
That'd be like hooking city houses up to city water with no shut offs for the individual properties.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Who ever originally installed that was a dumb axx for not installing a shut off.
> 
> 
> Just like shared wells when there is no way to isolated the multi units.
> Thats stupid too.
> That'd be like hooking city houses up to city water with no shut offs for the individual properties.




It had a shut off in the basement like any other well. No requirement to put a curb box in at the casing. The well could have been dug in a dry year and was not flowing at the time. Some artesians only run for a few months, some year round............


----------



## Guest

It's also like having a shared basement condo with a sump in one side and not the other. Oh yeah power was off to vacant condo that had the pump.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Hey you Minnesota folks. I heard Mille Lacs lake is not frozen yet???? I have ice fished that lake in January before!!!!


It's been a weird winter... Yes it has a large strip down the middle that is open. Two days ago I was doing an external T.O. in shirt sleaves. Today it's 7 degree and a wind chill -5.


----------



## GTX63

Yep, had one just south of Marseilles, Il years ago. We trashed out out the house and shut off the power. Neighbor comes running over screaming that the well is shared. He supplied the hardware and the owners of the property we were at supplied the electricity. Broker and Banker said "tuff." His attorney got an order to keep the juice on until they sorted the mess out.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Yep, had one just south of Marseilles, Il years ago. We trashed out out the house and shut off the power. Neighbor comes running over screaming that the well is shared. He supplied the hardware and the owners of the property we were at supplied the electricity. Broker and Banker said "tuff." His attorney got an order to keep the juice on until they sorted the mess out.


Are you IL ?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Who ever originally installed that was a dumb axx for not installing a shut off.
> 
> 
> Just like shared wells when there is no way to isolated the multi units.
> Thats stupid too.
> That'd be like hooking city houses up to city water with no shut offs for the individual properties.


I had one the only shutoff in the property turned off 8 other units with the one I was in....No shut off dedicated to the one unit..Made no sense to me


----------



## GTX63

We cover parts of the middle and southern portions of Ill and surrounding states. We covered Chicago and outlaying areas for about 5 months one year as a favor to a National and had crews that were ready to mutiny. Not fun trying to trashout a condo on the 33rd floor with no parking, pay by the hour freight elevators, no access after hours and scattered landfills. We are country mice.


----------



## Guest

Peoria area ?


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> It's also like having a shared basement condo with a sump in one side and not the other. Oh yeah power was off to vacant condo that had the pump.


 This is not that uncommon. Perimeter drain goes to one area and on a shared foundation usually one side or the other get the sump pump. I have done excavation for near 20 years and have installed just like that. Your solution would be to run a dropcord through the crawl through the firewall and plug it in on the other side until foreclosure sale as none of the banks follow HUD guidelines and activate utilities........


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Yep, had one just south of Marseilles, Il years ago. We trashed out out the house and shut off the power. Neighbor comes running over screaming that the well is shared. He supplied the hardware and the owners of the property we were at supplied the electricity. Broker and Banker said "tuff." His attorney got an order to keep the juice on until they sorted the mess out.



That's an A$$HOLE broker (and banker) for sure. ESPECIALLY if there was a legal agreement. NONE of the brokers i deal with would have done anything like that. They would have put the power in there own name and billed the neighbor. We had one a while back where the pressure tank for 2 homes was in the foreclosed home. We activated utilities ans put a small heater in the utility room where the tank was......


----------



## GTX63

Not unless its a well paying one time job or a new client. We went down that path when we first started with the Nationals; sending crews 150+ miles one way for three or four reoccurring services and covering any area they would send us. We keep crews working in the areas they live; that enables us to cover areas we want without mega travel and still make a dollar.


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> That's an A$$HOLE broker (and banker) for sure. ESPECIALLY if there was a legal agreement. NONE of the brokers i deal with would have done anything like that. They would have put the power in there own name and billed the neighbor. We had one a while back where the pressure tank for 2 homes was in the foreclosed home. We activated utilities ans put a small heater in the utility room where the tank was......



Don't know if there was a legal agreement but there were legal issues. Well on one side, power on the other, both long term residents. The house was crap and the Broker probably didn;t want any hiccups trying to sell the place. Area was out in the sticks so who knows what was filed or spelled out.


----------



## mtmtnman

Unreal the duplication of work in this business! Had a wint/lock for BAC last month. Got the same house today now for Greentree for wint/lock(different code). 2 weeks from now when it goes sale i will have another wint for FNMA and lock for broker. While i don't mind the work it is disgusting to see how much $$$ is flushed down the chitter every day in this business!!!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Don't know if there was a legal agreement but there were legal issues. Well on one side, power on the other, both long term residents. The house was crap and the Broker probably didn;t want any hiccups trying to sell the place. Area was out in the sticks so who knows what was filed or spelled out.


Come on! Out in the sticks in Illinois??? I grew up there. Nothing like here! Brokers here routinely travel 100+ miles to properties. Be interesting to find out what happened. Likely a family plot with shared well and houses where sold separate later........


----------



## GTX63

LOL, I paused before using that term that close to I80 and Chicagoland.
It was out in the sticks relative to that area.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I had one the only shutoff in the property turned off 8 other units with the one I was in....No shut off dedicated to the one unit..Made no sense to me




Pretty common on multi-units to have one service line. Likely a 3-4" main servicing building and split off to sprinklers. HOA takes care of the water bill. Usually a valve buried in a wall to shut off a unit to change fixtures ect. I REFUSE to wint multi-units like this as the bank has no incentive to keep the heat on and the valve can and will freeze and break flooding adjacent units. I have seen this happen! Now if the unit is not winterized, the bank has to keep the heat on! Freezing problem solved.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> LOL, I paused before using that term that close to I80 and Chicagoland.
> It was out in the sticks relative to that area.



LMAO!!! We had a Fannie rep here last summer from Dallas. She was blown away that people would live 100 miles from a grocery store. City folk!!
:whistling


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LMAO!!! We had a Fannie rep here last summer from Dallas. She was blown away that people would live 100 miles from a grocery store. City folk!!
> :whistling


Heck in Montana thats like 10 miles to me right


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Heck in Montana thats like 10 miles to me right


LOL! Yup! I can drive 100 miles in the time it takes you to go 10! I grew up in Marengo and worked in Elk Grove Village for many years. Don't miss the traffic or tolls one bit!!!!


----------



## brm1109

*Multi unit winterizations*

I had one wo for a winterization for a condo. Turns out there was one main water supply for all the units.
For whatever reason, the company couldn't understand this and kept telling me to shut the water. AFter a few calls I told them to have the bank send me written authorization that they own all of the units and we'll shut them off.
End of story.


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> I had one wo for a winterization for a condo. Turns out there was one main water supply for all the units.
> For whatever reason, the company couldn't understand this and kept telling me to shut the water. AFter a few calls I told them to have the bank send me written authorization that they own all of the units and we'll shut them off.
> End of story.



Bet they hired a hack to go do it..........


----------



## Guest

Just got a return for of all things TO MUCH antifreeze in the toilet bowl REALLY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! Yup! I can drive 100 miles in the time it takes you to go 10! I grew up in Marengo and worked in Elk Grove Village for many years. Don't miss the traffic or tolls one bit!!!!


Get lots of condos in egv these days


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Just got a return for of all things TO MUCH antifreeze in the toilet bowl REALLY !!!!!!!!!


Geez, I guess being extra sure to prevent freezing to the lines is unacceptable.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Geez, I guess being extra sure to prevent freezing to the lines is unacceptable.


Exactly they said only to pour one cup ! I said well how many onces is in your cup ? lol


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Just got a return for of all things TO MUCH antifreeze in the toilet bowl REALLY !!!!!!!!!



Too many people pouring it on top of water. I just left one a bit ago where the toilet had antifreeze but also had ice. I use a suction gun and suck all water out, then pour a pint of anti-freeze in....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Too many people pouring it on top of water. I just left one a bit ago where the toilet had antifreeze but also had ice. I use a suction gun and suck all water out, then pour a pint of anti-freeze in....


I shop vac the toilet first and they still told me it was to much !


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> Unreal the duplication of work in this business! Had a wint/lock for BAC last month. Got the same house today now for Greentree for wint/lock(different code). 2 weeks from now when it goes sale i will have another wint for FNMA and lock for broker. While i don't mind the work it is disgusting to see how much $$$ is flushed down the chitter every day in this business!!!!!


BOA, Cyprexx, SG, HUD. It happens all the time. On the plus side less locks to buy!!!!


----------



## HollandPPC

XLARGEX said:


> Just got a return for of all things TO MUCH antifreeze in the toilet bowl REALLY !!!!!!!!!


Sounds like Bank of America to me.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> none of the banks follow HUD guidelines and activate utilities........










No kidding. How does HUD put up with that?


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Unreal the duplication of work in this business! Had a wint/lock for BAC last month. Got the same house today now for Greentree for wint/lock(different code). 2 weeks from now when it goes sale i will have another wint for FNMA and lock for broker. While i don't mind the work it is disgusting to see how much $$$ is flushed down the chitter every day in this business!!!!!







How in the H does that work?


I thought greentree was only mobile homes, double wides and modulars.
As a side note they had a previous mortgage for me.


----------



## Gypsos

mtmtnman said:


> none of the banks follow HUD guidelines and activate utilities........


Around here the local cities will turn off the water and have the power shut off to any vacant building. I carry a tool with me to turn the water on if I need it and turn it back off when I am done. I do not mess with the power.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Sounds like Bank of America to me.


Yes


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Yes



Here is a BAC property i was at today secured by the Hack Hiring Kings out of Nebraska City NE. Gotta love the wint labels huh? Curb box was off but main valve in basement was on, I carry 20 different keys and NONE opened the door they re-keyed. It for sure wasn't keyed to a BOA key code. Anti-freeze jugs tossed into a bedroom, OVer 1/2 of the windows in the house where unlocked (how I got access!
:clap 2 man doors on attached garage unlocked and so on and so forth..........

BTW, Did i pull a Rip Van Winkle? Year 12-27-20011?????


----------



## BPWY

Those tape wint labels are pretty common.


Leaving the lids up is too.


----------



## Guest

lid up?the wife and 3 daughters say i do that all the time!!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Those tape wint labels are pretty common.
> 
> 
> Leaving the lids up is too.



You notice the slush in the one toilet? We have been in the 40's for weeks and got down to 5* the last 2 nights. Anti-freeze won't SLUSH till at least 10 below. Also notice how full they are..........................


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Whats the point of even having these boards?
> 
> Its a common theme no matter the industry..... folks will post about how bad a certain company is...... over and over from many different folks.
> 
> And yet............. the FNGs always believe the company line of BS over those that have gone before and are putting out the warning. Thinking that they are going to be the one special one that FAS just loves and they wont get screwed.
> With FAS you are guaranteed to get screwed, how bad remains to be seen.
> Your first job with them will result in a screwing....... if nothing more just from their incredibly low rates.


You are correct. We are not signing on with FAS. Too many bad things heard about them to even take the chance.


----------



## Guest

joverton8 said:


> You are correct. We are not signing on with FAS. Too many bad things heard about them to even take the chance.


good call, they will screw u first chance they get.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

Perhaps someone can clear this up for me. I have been in this business for 2 years and I contract with multiple clients. About half want the toilet sealed (wint cover) after a wint has been completed and the other half want the bowl uncovered. I am told by the ones that don't want the bowl sealed that sealing the bowl increases the chance for microbial to grow in there. Is that true? 

Thanks

PS I follow my work orders to the T so if they want the bowl sealed, I seal it. If they don't, I don't.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anti-freeze won't SLUSH till at least 10 below. Also notice how full they are..........................


Depends on the antifreeze. I was reading the label of a brand the other day, can't remember which, it said it was freeze proof to 20 degrees and burst proof to 30 below. I was surprised to see it would start freezing at 20.


----------



## GTX63

Wint covers should have the vent holes (about dime sized) to allow air to pass thru.


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> Depends on the antifreeze. I was reading the label of a brand the other day, can't remember which, it said it was freeze proof to 20 degrees and burst proof to 30 below. I was surprised to see it would start freezing at 20.


The way I understand it, RV anti-freeze ratings are assuming a 50/50 mix with water. So, if I leave 1 gallon of water in a toilet, I will need to add at least 1 gallon of RV antifreeze for the rated freeze protection. If I clear most of the water out of the bowl, I only need to add enough to seal the trap & I save alot of antifreeze.

BTW, last winter whilst enjoying the weather in the eastern part of this fine state of Montucky, I had 100% RV antifreeze turn to slushy/gel type compound while riding in the back of the pickup!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Here is a BAC property i was at today secured by the Hack Hiring Kings out of Nebraska City NE. Gotta love the wint labels huh? Curb box was off but main valve in basement was on, I carry 20 different keys and NONE opened the door they re-keyed. It for sure wasn't keyed to a BOA key code. Anti-freeze jugs tossed into a bedroom, OVer 1/2 of the windows in the house where unlocked (how I got access!
> :clap 2 man doors on attached garage unlocked and so on and so forth..........
> 
> BTW, Did i pull a Rip Van Winkle? Year 12-27-20011?????


I could understand a little bit of water like an ounce or 2 but thats just crazy


----------



## Guest

Let me ask all you guys/gals your way of thawing a frozen property ????? 
I Wanna see what the best method is


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Let me ask all you guys/gals your way of thawing a frozen property ?????
> I Wanna see what the best method is



I used a 250,000 Chimney heater with a half dozen air movers, Heat the house up to around 85*, keep it there till dark and let it sit overnight with all my equipment removed. The next day, house is still around 50*-60* if it is insulated well, comfortable to work in and thawed. Did 22 thaws in my area last winter and made GOOD $$$$$. Looking for a used military trailer unit heater that they use to heat up jet engines as i would rather have my fuel/fire source outdoors..............


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Let me ask all you guys/gals your way of thawing a frozen property ?????
> I Wanna see what the best method is


A couple of 155,000 BTU propane torpedo heaters and multiple air movers (I have 7 airmovers bu rarely use more than 2 per floor). move the heaters a few times to "strategic" areas, and it usually only takes a few hours to do the trick.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Let me ask all you guys/gals your way of thawing a frozen property ?????
> I Wanna see what the best method is


We have a couple of ways depends on the house, our main one is multiple 195, btu kero forced heaters, w carpet dryers. The others ways are never talked about. Finally a afternoon off, and no snow yet this year i hope it never comes.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> We have a couple of ways depends on the house, our main one is multiple 195, btu kero forced heaters, w carpet dryers. The others ways are never talked about. Finally a afternoon off, and no snow yet this year i hope it never comes.



EEEEW! Kerosene heaters make the house STIIIINK!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> EEEEW! Kerosene heaters make the house STIIIINK!!!!


No not at all these are from grainger and zero fumes.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> No not at all these are from grainger and zero fumes.




Hmmm, I tried a few from rental yards years back and they smell like a diesel truck running and make Co detectors go off............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Hmmm, I tried a few from rental yards years back and they smell like a diesel truck running and make Co detectors go off............


New and modern , stand in my garage when i start my trans am and you will be dead in minutes. If they made trans am today u wouldn't even know there running.


----------



## BPWY

mt4closure said:


> The way I understand it, RV anti-freeze ratings are assuming a 50/50 mix with water. So, if I leave 1 gallon of water in a toilet, I will need to add at least 1 gallon of RV antifreeze for the rated freeze protection. If I clear most of the water out of the bowl, I only need to add enough to seal the trap & I save alot of antifreeze.
> 
> BTW, last winter whilst enjoying the weather in the eastern part of this fine state of Montucky, I had 100% RV antifreeze turn to slushy/gel type compound while riding in the back of the pickup!







Freezing up in the jug isn't that uncommon.
On more than one occasion I've made some road trips to remote properties. You put the days supply of anti freeze out of the bed of the pickup on the passenger floor board so the heat will turn it back into pourable form.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> The others ways are never talked about.






Can of gas and a box of matches???????????




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

We have used rented electric pipe thawers for wet heat systems or when you end up in a crawl space trying to thaw. works amazingly fast. however it does nothing for your traps/water heater. 

Other than that, its propane fired heaters (not torpedoes) and a whole day of sitting there, making sure you don't burn the house down. 

In our area, 80% of the properties are F'd up. with little to no plumbing left in house. and if for some reason... you get approved to replace plumbing either through preservation or hazard claims, dont count on that copper being there the next day. the neighbors are the worst. don't set your screw gun on the porch and go in the house. Dont let anyone see you smoke a cig or they are guaranteed to ask you for one, which then places them locals a little to close for comfort. 

I am not located in NY. i just put that as my profile locale. 


I know a kinda ventured away from heat thawing. but its hard not too. 
The way I describe my business to friends/family is:

Pick a street that you wouldn't dare drive down if you weren't in this industry. "gain entry" to house, report/bid/photograph ALL.. and if you miss it, count on doing it for free.


----------



## BPWY

Geebus, just put your state in your profile if you're worried about people knowing too much about you.

No one is asking for city and cross streets. It helps your fellow forum members under stand better market conditions.


----------



## Guest

Im scuured though. But since were talking about it., I cover Detroit. were people would rather rob you then say hi.


----------



## Guest

Just a headsup to all the "thawers"....Listen to MTMTNMAN on this. External heaters only.


----------



## BPWY

Preserve This said:


> Im scuured though. But since were talking about it., I cover Detroit. were people would rather rob you then say hi.









That sure fits with what I've heard.


Back in 06 when I was trucking I was down the "famous" 8 mile rd in Detroit. Looked like a sheet hole back then. I can't imagine how much worse its gotten in the foreclosure crisis.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Just a headsup to all the "thawers"....Listen to MTMTNMAN on this. External heaters only.







Yup, open flame makes me so dang nervous!!!!! Even my ins man said open flame inside a house aint covered in the event of a fire loss.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Yup, open flame makes me so dang nervous!!!!! Even my ins man said open flame inside a house aint covered in the event of a fire loss.


Yea not a big fan of it myself, but then again I dont leave them unattended for more than a min or 2


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Yup, open flame makes me so dang nervous!!!!! Even my ins man said open flame inside a house aint covered in the event of a fire loss.


I have also used the furnace in the house if its operational and the gas is on which only happens 10% of the time


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I used a 250,000 Chimney heater with a half dozen air movers, Heat the house up to around 85*, keep it there till dark and let it sit overnight with all my equipment removed. The next day, house is still around 50*-60* if it is insulated well, comfortable to work in and thawed. Did 22 thaws in my area last winter and made GOOD $$$$$. Looking for a used military trailer unit heater that they use to heat up jet engines as i would rather have my fuel/fire source outdoors..............


what is a chimney heater ?


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> what is a chimney heater ?


Construction heater. Im on my phone so I can't link you to one right now.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Construction heater. Im on my phone so I can't link you to one right now.


get off the phone now


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> get off the phone now







He needs to have one surgically implanted into his head!


----------



## Guest

8 mile is no biggie. go south 1 mile to 7 mile rd. and then another mile south to 6 mile. 

And bother calling the cops if you need them.. cause there not comming. 

Also.. ive learned this. they will show up on occasion for bull***t

Like throwing your interior debris out the doors to load into trailer, and they show up and give you a ticker for "early bulk day placement" 

Even the water department sucks. horribly. you can call for emergency shut off cause the basement is flooding when you get there. and they dont come, they will ask you if there are boardings or if property is vacant, when you tell them yes. they say it isn't their priority. AND when they do show up... they will spray paint W/O on front of house. 

I had a property that was flooding for months, basement drains werent keeping up. Water department told me they shut it off and spray painted the front door to mark the water was off. So when they finally showed up, they would even get out of there trucks, they would see their markings and move on. I actually had to paint over there marking on the front door baording, and call them again, wait another month. the National company was sooooo mad. 

and lets not comment about the fact that our company did a fire restoration on this house the year prior. The 3 months we were rebuilding this house, crack heads would show up and try to sell us tools they stole, even cans of tuna once.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> what is a chimney heater ?




Similar to this.


----------



## BPWY

Preserve This said:


> 8 mile is no biggie. go south 1 mile to 7 mile rd. and then another mile south to 6 mile.
> 
> And bother calling the cops if you need them.. cause there not comming.
> 
> Also.. ive learned this. they will show up on occasion for bull***t
> 
> Like throwing your interior debris out the doors to load into trailer, and they show up and give you a ticker for "early bulk day placement"
> 
> Even the water department sucks. horribly. you can call for emergency shut off cause the basement is flooding when you get there. and they dont come, they will ask you if there are boardings or if property is vacant, when you tell them yes. they say it isn't their priority. AND when they do show up... they will spray paint W/O on front of house.
> 
> I had a property that was flooding for months, basement drains werent keeping up. Water department told me they shut it off and spray painted the front door to mark the water was off. So when they finally showed up, they would even get out of there trucks, they would see their markings and move on. I actually had to paint over there marking on the front door baording, and call them again, wait another month. the National company was sooooo mad.
> 
> and lets not comment about the fact that our company did a fire restoration on this house the year prior. The 3 months we were rebuilding this house, crack heads would show up and try to sell us tools they stole, even cans of tuna once.






W O W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Where I live folks don't lock their houses, pull the keys out of their vehicles etc.
Of course the odds of getting shot by a pissed off home owner are pretty high.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Similar to this.


Oh got them, we use them for drywall finish and paint to slow for dethaw although we have used them in bathrooms for dethaw. Still got open flame in house, and the tank sweats.


----------



## Guest

Had to share some detroit fun.

Have you ever seen a security door installed on an interior door? leading to the kitchen.. was not a duplex. The dude buying stuff from the open trunk, was my "squatter occupied" photo.


----------



## BPWY

Other than the security door and the drug deal going down I've seen pretty similar stuff.


Axx deep grass, TONS of crap etc.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Oh got them, we use them for drywall finish and paint to slow for dethaw



Too slow??? I can go from 0* to 85* in a house in about 2 hours time..................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Too slow??? I can go from 0* to 85* in a house in about 2 hours time..................






Air temp maybe, not thru the walls and floor.


----------



## Guest

couple more


----------



## Guest

those 2 doors that are broken in half, was after we did the initial. go figure.


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> 8 mile is no biggie. go south 1 mile to 7 mile rd. and then another mile south to 6 mile.
> 
> And bother calling the cops if you need them.. cause there not comming.
> 
> Also.. ive learned this. they will show up on occasion for bull***t
> 
> Like throwing your interior debris out the doors to load into trailer, and they show up and give you a ticker for "early bulk day placement"
> 
> Even the water department sucks. horribly. you can call for emergency shut off cause the basement is flooding when you get there. and they dont come, they will ask you if there are boardings or if property is vacant, when you tell them yes. they say it isn't their priority. AND when they do show up... they will spray paint W/O on front of house.
> 
> I had a property that was flooding for months, basement drains werent keeping up. Water department told me they shut it off and spray painted the front door to mark the water was off. So when they finally showed up, they would even get out of there trucks, they would see their markings and move on. I actually had to paint over there marking on the front door baording, and call them again, wait another month. the National company was sooooo mad.
> 
> and lets not comment about the fact that our company did a fire restoration on this house the year prior. The 3 months we were rebuilding this house, crack heads would show up and try to sell us tools they stole, even cans of tuna once.


HA Chicago's worse then that IMO


----------



## Guest

thats promising!!


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> thats promising!!


My guy was removing EXT debris and guy at end of alley starts unloading hand gun at him ! Didnt get shot but when you hear a bullet whiz by you know its to close !


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> My guy was removing EXT debris and guy at end of alley starts unloading hand gun at him ! Didnt get shot but when you hear a bullet whiz by you know its to close !


Whiz, hiss or snap...?

A whiz means it's in your direction, a hiss means it is close, and a snap.... means SHOOT back! 

Every home, every lawn I am always packing! Feel naked without it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Whiz, hiss or snap...?
> 
> A whiz means it's in your direction, a hiss means it is close, and a snap.... means SHOOT back!
> 
> Every home, every lawn I am always packing! Feel naked without it :thumbup:


No CC here ! Only state without it


----------



## brm1109

*Nfn now*

Has anyone had any dealings with this company NFN NOW, they are based out of New Jersey. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with this company NFN NOW, they are based out of New Jersey.
> Thanks


yes


----------



## BPWY

National Field Network??

Mtmtnman loves em.


I worked for them briefly, they demanded E&O. I said KMA.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with this company NFN NOW, they are based out of New Jersey.
> Thanks


Have done 3 jobs for them in the past month, No pay yet so I will keep you posted !


----------



## Guest

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Whiz, hiss or snap...?
> 
> A whiz means it's in your direction, a hiss means it is close, and a snap.... means SHOOT back!
> 
> Every home, every lawn I am always packing! Feel naked without it :thumbup:


That sounds like a fun way to go through life. F**k that, u bringing a gun and u making it fire would lead me to belive that the trouble that would come with it aint worth it. :no:


----------



## brm1109

They are telling me I would need E&O, only company to want it. I know the policies are pretty pricy would have to see the amount of work.


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> They are telling me I would need E&O, only company to want it. I know the policies are pretty pricy would have to see the amount of work.



LOL! They never asked me for e&o and i'm not bringing it up!! Only had a few jobs with thew but pay is ok..........


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> They are telling me I would need E&O, only company to want it. I know the policies are pretty pricy would have to see the amount of work.


MCS now wants E&O. I told them E&O only provided if invoice totaled $10k a month or your guaranteed $10k a month in writing.

MCS let me know they would get back to me...

Yeah. Right.


----------



## BPWY

72..... let me guess........ you've heard a lot of crickets in the time since? 
lol


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> MCS now wants E&O. I told them E&O only provided if invoice totaled $10k a month or your guaranteed $10k a month in writing.
> 
> MCS let me know they would get back to me...
> 
> Yeah. Right.


They have always required E&O for P&P work. Now they are starting Pollution Liability requirement if any work can disturb paint surfaces on pre-1978 homes to comply with Lead RRP Regs or so my contacts are telling me...:whistling

All the companies will follow suit shortly


----------



## BPWY

A friend of mine installs garage doors in PA.

He said that the local EPA is really cracking down on garage door installs.
Even tho all hes doing is replacing the door and not screwing with the paint.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> A friend of mine installs garage doors in PA.
> 
> He said that the local EPA is really cracking down on garage door installs.
> Even tho all hes doing is replacing the door and not screwing with the paint.


Yeah I saw something about garage doors..on the wooden ones that are painted. I get all these crazy emails from Lead RRP Companies that show all the fines being issued and its crazy!


----------



## Guest

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Whiz, hiss or snap...?
> 
> A whiz means it's in your direction, a hiss means it is close, and a snap.... means SHOOT back!
> 
> Every home, every lawn I am always packing! Feel naked without it :thumbup:


Got to love these companies like, FAS,SAFE,Cyprexx,ect. They do not want you to carrie a gun. 

I carrie any way, they all can piss off!


----------



## BPWY

Most of the contractors do.
Carry any way.


I know if I pull the weapon I'm fired, thats better than dead.


----------



## brm1109

BPWY said:


> Most of the contractors do.
> Carry any way.
> 
> 
> I know if I pull the weapon I'm fired, thats better than dead.


There is an old saying about carrying. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. lol


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> 72..... let me guess........ you've heard a lot of crickets in the time since?
> lol


Pretty much. SG wanted E&O too. Told them the same thing and got the same response.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

STARBABY said:


> Got to love these companies like, FAS,SAFE,Cyprexx,ect. They do not want you to carrie a gun.
> 
> I carrie any way, they all can piss off!


You have no worries. They cannot, by law, tell you how to run your business........... or they risk the government considering you an employee. 

They also cannot deprive you of your 2nd amendment rights.:thumbup:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Concealed means concealed.... :2guns:


----------



## Guest

Carrying guns, wtf , u point a gun in pa at someone not in your home you are going to jail. I had a cfk last winter where the the guy came out with a remington 700. I explained to him that he was on a dash cam live and 911 will be called. He handed the rifle to me I opened the bolt zip tied it and left it on the hood till we where finished. What are u all going to do pull your gun out on this guy on his own land, you'll need a lawyer if you do. Our work that happens in bad hoods happens at 6 in the am just the hoes are out. No need for a gun, I'm 6ft 205 so i dont worry much.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Carrying guns, wtf , u point a gun in pa at someone not in your home you are going to jail. I had a cfk last winter where the the guy came out with a remington 700. I explained to him that he was on a dash cam live and 911 will be called. He handed the rifle to me I opened the bolt zip tied it and left it on the hood till we where finished. What are u all going to do pull your gun out on this guy on his own land, you'll need a lawyer if you do. Our work that happens in bad hoods happens at 6 in the am just the hoes are out. No need for a gun, I'm 6ft 205 so i dont worry much.


I have a friend in PA who is licensed to carry and i call BS. You are able to defend yourself in a life threatening situation. 

_HARRISBURG, DAUPHIN COUNTY—
Governor Tom Corbett has signed an expansion of the so called "Castle Doctrine" into law. The law widens an individuals right to use deadly force in self-defense in Pennsylvania. The Governor signed the bill during a private ceremony in his office at the State Capitol. The State Senate passed the measure last week. Under the new law an individual has the right to use a gun or other deadly force in self-defense in situations outside a person's home or business. _ http://www.fox43.com/news/wpmt-castle-doctrine-law,0,3520683.story

Here in Montana we can open carry and i do in some situations. Seeing a .45 on my belt seems to make people VERY agreeable.

Here is our law. 
Section 2. Openly carrying weapon -- display -- exemption.
(1) Any person who is not otherwise prohibited from doing so by federal or state law may openly carry a weapon and may communicate to another person the fact that the person has a weapon.

*(2) If a person reasonably believes that the person or another person is threatened with bodily harm, the
person may warn or threaten the use of force, including deadly force, against the aggressor, including drawing or presenting a weapon.
*


----------



## mtmtnman

I wish this bank was closer. I would do ALL my business with them!! They where robbed twice last year but since the bank put this sign up they have NOT been robbed!!


----------



## mtmtnman

And a video............ http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2010/09/28/pkg.bank.robbery.guns.khou


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I wish this bank was closer. I would do ALL my business with them!! They where robbed twice last year but since the bank put this sign up they have NOT been robbed!!


very cool


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Here in Montana we can open carry and i do in some situations. Seeing a .45 on my belt seems to make people VERY agreeable.
> 
> Here is our law.
> Section 2. Openly carrying weapon -- display -- exemption.
> (1) Any person who is not otherwise prohibited from doing so by federal or state law may openly carry a weapon and may communicate to another person the fact that the person has a weapon.
> 
> *(2) If a person reasonably believes that the person or another person is threatened with bodily harm, the
> person may warn or threaten the use of force, including deadly force, against the aggressor, including drawing or presenting a weapon.
> *








I'm not sure what our law reads now that any one that is not a criminal is allowed to carry.


Prior to that open carry is allowed but not by some one that has a concealed license.
If you have a concealed license you aren't supposed to switch back and forth at your pleasure.
I'll be keeping my license up so that I can have reciprocity with other states.


----------



## thanohano44

STARBABY said:


> Got to love these companies like, FAS,SAFE,Cyprexx,ect. They do not want you to carrie a gun.
> 
> I carrie any way, they all can piss off!


Nobody can take away my 2nd amendment right or yours. My maids pack heat. When i have them working in Phoenix an parts of Tucson. They operate in teams of (2) for recurring maid services. They have had to use it previously. 

Hell, I would've been dead right now if I didn't have it on me a few weeks ago.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Nobody can take away my 2nd amendment right or yours. My maids pack heat. When i have them working in Phoenix an parts of Tucson. They operate in teams of (2) for recurring maid services. They have had to use it previously.
> 
> Hell, I would've been dead right now if I didn't have it on me a few weeks ago.




Makes you think twice about bailing through an open window eh???????


----------



## HollandPPC

Looky that's gold hanging from them there trees. 


View attachment 63139


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Makes you think twice about bailing through an open window eh???????


Lol. They say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Lol


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> Looky that's gold hanging from them there trees.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63139







Hell yeah it is.


We are supposed to get some this coming monday.

Gawd I hope so. The last 2 events have been a real bust. About 1/2'' accumulation doesn't go very far in producing revenue.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Hell yeah it is.
> 
> We are supposed to get some this coming monday.
> 
> Gawd I hope so. The last 2 events have been a real bust. About 1/2'' accumulation doesn't go very far in producing revenue.


We had 8" come down yesterday and 6" today. Another 6 inches is forecast for 
tomorrow. All of our properties Near the lake get double that because of lake 
effect. Glad it finally came.


----------



## BPWY

I've got 1 residential. lol


The rest are commercial that want to be done before 8 am.


----------



## Guest

It has been high 50s-60s up until this past week in South Carolina. I honestly don't ever think any place 50 miles north or more of me will ever appeal to me as a place to live.. 

As Einstein once stated in his Theory of Comfortability - Warm weather + lakes + beaches + the possibility of one day being tan > Cold weather + snow + layered clothing


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> We had 8" come down yesterday and 6" today. Another 6 inches is forecast for
> tomorrow. All of our properties Near the lake get double that because of lake
> effect. Glad it finally came.


Make that money!!!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I've got 1 residential. lol
> 
> The rest are commercial that want to be done before 8 am.


We made a killing in 2009 on commercial accounts in salt lake city and park city UT. The last 2 winters haven't been quite as generous.


----------



## BPWY

I gross about 1600 for a 12 hr day.

Nice coin but not nearly enough when it only happens once a month.... or less.


----------



## mtmtnman

Finally found a "shorter" truck for plowing. The crew cab is a bit much for a lot of my properties and this will fit in nice. It's a 94 3/4 ton with 76,000 original miles on it. 351 V8 gas with a slushbox tranny. $2,500 cash money!! It will be nice to have a backup plow vehicle............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Finally found a "shorter" truck for plowing. The crew cab is a bit much for a lot of my properties and this will fit in nice. It's a 94 3/4 ton with 76,000 original miles on it. 351 V8 gas with a slushbox tranny. $2,500 cash money!! It will be nice to have a backup plow vehicle............


Nice buy!!


----------



## CSREO

mtmtnman said:


> Finally found a "shorter" truck for plowing. The crew cab is a bit much for a lot of my properties and this will fit in nice. It's a 94 3/4 ton with 76,000 original miles on it. 351 V8 gas with a slushbox tranny. $2,500 cash money!! It will be nice to have a backup plow vehicle............


WOW! I wish I could find a deal like that! Also wish I could have a side gig doing snow plows, but we dont get any snow.


----------



## mtmtnman

Clean Sweep REO said:


> WOW! I wish I could find a deal like that! Also wish I could have a side gig doing snow plows, but we dont get any snow.



We USUALLY get plenty, Just not this year......................


----------



## brm1109

*Go figure*

So go figure, last year less customers and a hell lot of snow. This year we have more customers, a total of 30 properties and no snow. lol.


----------



## Guest

A little off topic from snow, but I was curious what items do you seem to find at every house when you go to do them? It seems that every house we go to has brooms and wire hangers left behind. I guess people don't think they will need them at their new places.. Lol


----------



## thanohano44

joverton8 said:


> A little off topic from snow, but I was curious what items do you seem to find at every house when you go to do them? It seems that every house we go to has brooms and wire hangers left behind. I guess people don't think they will need them at their new places.. Lol


It varies from home to home.


----------



## Guest

joverton8 said:


> A little off topic from snow, but I was curious what items do you seem to find at every house when you go to do them? It seems that every house we go to has brooms and wire hangers left behind. I guess people don't think they will need them at their new places.. Lol


Unopened bills!


----------



## brm1109

*Items*

Most of the houses we go into have the worst item I can imagine. S#%t in the bowls. lol


----------



## Guest

Yeah we have s#*! in alot of ours too. I guess it's their final goodbye.


----------



## BPWY

Paint, bills, hangers, lot of TVs, general trash.


----------



## Guest

joverton8 said:


> A little off topic from snow, but I was curious what items do you seem to find at every house when you go to do them? It seems that every house we go to has brooms and wire hangers left behind. I guess people don't think they will need them at their new places.. Lol



Can anyone guess the number 1 thing that's in almost every house, probably over 90% whether it has been trashout out or not?

Hangers and paint are good ones that are in every house, but this item will be left behind even after an initial trashout!

I will give you a hint, it's screwed to the wall and usually in the basement, or staircase leading to the basement. 

It's not a hook or rack and not part of the house. It's something the homeowner purchased and screwed to the wall for one specific purpose.

Take a guess, as soon as you see the answer you will go OH YEAH!


----------



## Guest

I find a lot of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Paint, bills, hangers, lot of TVs, general trash.


And I swear they go out and find more of the above items just to top it off! 

How can a 2 bedroom house have, 100 gallons of paint, 10 12" TV's and 25k coat hangers...?

Personally I sick of routine cleanings and finding a load, maggots or even whiz in the winterized stool


----------



## BPWY

BigDaddyPin said:


> Can anyone guess the number 1 thing that's in almost every house, probably over 90% whether it has been trashout out or not?
> 
> Hangers and paint are good ones that are in every house, but this item will be left behind even after an initial trashout!
> 
> I will give you a hint, it's screwed to the wall and usually in the basement, or staircase leading to the basement.
> 
> It's not a hook or rack and not part of the house. It's something the homeowner purchased and screwed to the wall for one specific purpose.
> 
> Take a guess, as soon as you see the answer you will go OH YEAH!








Smoke detector? Fire extinguisher?


----------



## mtmtnman

Damn swifer wet jets! I must have a dozen of them!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hand held vacuums?


----------



## Guest

Basements are few and far between in Texas... I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## mtmtnman

P&P is getting pretty annoying. Thank god most of my work is REO. Had an initial secure for BAC about 3 weeks ago. Was denied as there was no street sign or house number. Got an extra trip cg from Us Best on top of the standard. Got an order for Cyprexx on the 10th for the same house. Property is over 70 miles one way so i had to put in for an extra trip charge with Cyprexx. They approved it Friday and my guy went down yesterday. Home was secured by Screwguard on the 9th.!! Were constantly chasing our tail for NOTHING! I would have been really pissed if it wasn't for the extra trip charge.........................


----------



## BPWY

Us Best, Cyprexx and SG are doing BAC?????????????????????




Geebus what a cluster.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Us Best, Cyprexx and SG are doing BAC?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geebus what a cluster.



Soon to be Sentinel as well. I think Mid American is loosing their contract. Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of AZZHATS!!!!!


----------



## Guest

So what do I find in 90% of all houses?

Old school pencil sharpeners!!

Next time you are in a house, look around.


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> So what do I find in 90% of all houses?
> 
> Old school pencil sharpeners!!
> 
> Next time you are in a house, look around.



Most of the houses we secure here are less than 30 years old. I do see those in OLD houses though....

Our foreclosures consist of:
50% less than 10 yrs old.
30% 10-30 years old.
10% 30-50 yrs old.
10% over 50 yrs old..........


----------



## Guest

Wow. Lol we found a pencil sharpener yesterday at a house we were doing an initial secure on. Except this one was inside the cabinet door under the sink in the kitchen. Would have never guessed that.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, newer houses don't tend to have them. I do most of my work in Philadelphia and most houses are at LEAST 60 years old. If house is older then 30 years chances are it has one!

And I rarely see a house WITHOUT a basement. The basement landing is where I mostly find them.


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> Yeah, newer houses don't tend to have them. I do most of my work in Philadelphia and most houses are at LEAST 60 years old. If house is older then 30 years chances are it has one!
> 
> And I rarely see a house WITHOUT a basement. The basement landing is where I mostly find them.



Snoop around on the net before you toss them. Some are worth $$$$$$$ http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=vintage+pencil+sharpener&_frs=1&_sop=16&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Snoop around on the net before you toss them. Some are worth $$$$$$$ http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=vintage+pencil+sharpener&_frs=1&_sop=16&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


OH TRUST ME, I KNOW!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> OH TRUST ME, I KNOW!!!:thumbup:


It's unreal what you can get rid of instead of hauling to the dump if you just take a bit of time.................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> It's unreal what you can get rid of instead of hauling to the dump if you just take a bit of time.................


You're preaching to the choir!

I posted a while back how I recycle almost everything. Had a few people say I'm wasting my time sorting instead of just tossing everything in the dumpster


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> You're preaching to the choir!
> 
> I posted a while back how I recycle almost everything. Had a few people say I'm wasting my time sorting instead of just tossing everything in the dumpster


I took 2 loads to the annual fire dept auction. Mostly junk IMHO and came out with $1500................


----------



## GTX63

What do we find a lot of?
Christmas trees
Crutches
Vaccuums
Pianos


----------



## HollandPPC

GTX63 said:


> What do we find a lot of?
> Christmas trees
> Crutches
> Vaccuums
> Pianos


Paint cans and shingles. Man I hate shingles.


----------



## Guest

i like the shingles cause my roofing crew uses them,lol. Its like free roofing!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> Paint cans and shingles. Man I hate shingles.


If the shingles match the house i leave them in the garage for repairs. I have NEVER been questioned about this and state in my completion that i have left matching shingles for future repair. On the REO side most of the brokers would shoot me if i threw them away.......


----------



## Guest

...almost forgot the one thing we are finding MOST lately $$$$$$$$$


----------



## mtmtnman

P3+ said:


> ...almost forgot the one thing we are finding MOST lately $$$$$$$$$




Question is are they fixing them? They are mostly being conveyed with damages out here............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Question is are they fixing them? They are mostly being conveyed with damages out here............


Last winter (which was much worse climate wise) not so much...this year seems to be a different ballgame. I'd estimate that 50-60% of my bids have been approved thus far this winter. If that were the private market I'd be pretty pleased with a 500 batting average due to the huge flux of starving contractors out there to compete against. But in the pp/reo world...I consider 50% unacceptable provided the amount of time and attention to detail that must be made when providing bids for this type of work.


----------



## Guest

Did a clean out not too long ago that had a couple server/RAID units and assorted HDD's sitting around. Tested, formatted and sold most for $50 on the bay! The ones that tested bad, I checked with Western Digital and they were still under warranty.... :thumbup: Sent them back and got a half dozen brand new drives worth $150+ each and we just let them go on the bay.... Really makes up for slow weeks!!


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> Last winter (which was much worse climate wise) not so much...this year seems to be a different ballgame. I'd estimate that 50-60% of my bids have been approved thus far this winter. If that were the private market I'd be pretty pleased with a 500 batting average due to the huge flux of starving contractors out there to compete against. But in the pp/reo world...I consider 50% unacceptable provided the amount of time and attention to detail that must be made when providing bids for this type of work.







I'm almost out of P&P so have very little work and/or bids.


Back when I was real busy with it 50% bid approval would have been cause for major :clap: :clap: :clap:.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Question is are they fixing them? They are mostly being conveyed with damages out here............


HUD will convey properties with damages, debris and mold.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> HUD will convey properties with damages, debris and mold.



I know, Seems like in some parts of the country they fix more than in others though..............


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> I know, Seems like in some parts of the country they fix more than in others though..............


Most of the conveys in MI we see between 10-12 yards of debris left.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Most of the conveys in MI we see between 10-12 yards of debris left.


Holland,

What's the avg amount of debris per property in MI? In most metro area's we come across 12-14. In our rural areas, 60 cyds are the minimum. We've done 400+ cyd trash outs.


----------



## Guest

joverton8 said:


> A little off topic from snow, but I was curious what items do you seem to find at every house when you go to do them? It seems that every house we go to has brooms and wire hangers left behind. I guess people don't think they will need them at their new places.. Lol


Empty cases of Corona is popular up here


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Holland,
> 
> What's the avg amount of debris per property in MI? In most metro area's we come across 12-14. In our rural areas, 60 cyds are the minimum. We've done 400+ cyd trash outs.


I'd say about 20 would be the average for me , but I'm more in the city than Holland.


----------



## mtmtnman

E-Mail this am...............

"Please note that you need to show action pictures during your recurring maintenance. Please do not just go out and take pictures, but find something to do at the property whether it's picking up trash, fallen limbs, etc."

So my question to all you long timers. Do i take trash with me and throw it on the ground to pick it up? This is a stupid weekly routine exterior in the middle of winter. Not even a leaf on the ground. No snow. Rural million dollar lake property. I have told them OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN that we only need to go there if it snows this time of year but of course they don't listen................


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> I'd say about 20 would be the average for me , but I'm more in the city than Holland.


I think it just depends on the area as some of you have already said ...I notice out in the rural areas tons of crap and then some of the nicer houses have a yard or two


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> E-Mail this am...............
> 
> "Please note that you need to show action pictures during your recurring maintenance. Please do not just go out and take pictures, but find something to do at the property whether it's picking up trash, fallen limbs, etc."
> 
> So my question to all you long timers. Do i take trash with me and throw it on the ground to pick it up? This is a stupid weekly routine exterior in the middle of winter. Not even a leaf on the ground. No snow. Rural million dollar lake property. I have told them OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN that we only need to go there if it snows this time of year but of course they don't listen................


Is it a recurring maid service ? If so get out your mop fool :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> E-Mail this am...............
> 
> "Please note that you need to show action pictures during your recurring maintenance. Please do not just go out and take pictures, but find something to do at the property whether it's picking up trash, fallen limbs, etc."
> 
> So my question to all you long timers. Do i take trash with me and throw it on the ground to pick it up? This is a stupid weekly routine exterior in the middle of winter. Not even a leaf on the ground. No snow. Rural million dollar lake property. I have told them OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN that we only need to go there if it snows this time of year but of course they don't listen................










Its like marriage.


You've been married long enough to know how this works.


You do what you're told like a good little boy and say yes'm while doing it.




If that means taking a couple McDonald's bags with you............ then be a good boy and do what you're told to do.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Is it a recurring maid service ? If so get out your mop fool :laughing:




It's a routine lawn. They got pissy in October as i hadn't cut it since August (no growth) so i went and scalped it for them. Looked like chit but hey i cut it!!! I guess maybe i could pick up a few pieces of driftwood off the shoreline??? Stumbling across icy rocks doesn't sound like fun though. All this goes to show is more waste in this industry........


----------



## BPWY

Matt I won't scalp it. 

Make new tracks in the grass yes, but I am not mowing it below 2''.
Its hard on equipment and wears out blades needlessly.

Scalp it this week and in two weeks they'll be pissy again.

Just run the mower thru it, stage the photos and be done with it.


----------



## CSREO

thanohano44 said:


> Holland,
> 
> What's the avg amount of debris per property in MI? In most metro area's we come across 12-14. In our rural areas, 60 cyds are the minimum. We've done 400+ cyd trash outs.


400+ yards, wow!!!! Our largest was 160 yards at a tweeker house in Victorville. Our Average is around 12- 14 yards.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> It's a routine lawn. They got pissy in October as i hadn't cut it since August (no growth) so i went and scalped it for them. Looked like chit but hey i cut it!!! I guess maybe i could pick up a few pieces of driftwood off the shoreline??? Stumbling across icy rocks doesn't sound like fun though. All this goes to show is more waste in this industry........


Tell them you're trying to increase their clients bottom line so they can actually afford to pay you on the work that actually needs to get done.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Tell them you're trying to increase their clients bottom line so they can actually afford to pay you on the work that actually needs to get done.


Boy thats no joke!! If they would stop the BS work the legitimate work could pay double!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Tell them you're trying to increase their clients bottom line so they can actually afford to pay you on the work that actually needs to get done.











Like that'll happen!

Case in point the water damage that I mentioned last week. 
Been running for over 6 months. 
I've seen it happen a lot, they wont even dry out a property thats been water damaged, allowing major mold to set in and destroy the place. 
Matt's seen it too.

Instead of spending $5000 on a water dry out, not even the rebuild... just the dry out they let a 300,000 property deteriorate to the point that its only got lot value because the house will have to be demolished from mold damage.
How F-ing stupid is that?


----------



## brm1109

*Info sought*

Hello all.
I am looking for your input regarding MAB Construction out of Ohio.
Does anybody have any feedback, good or bad?
Thanks


----------



## Guest

joverton8 said:


> A little off topic from snow, but I was curious what items do you seem to find at every house when you go to do them? It seems that every house we go to has brooms and wire hangers left behind. I guess people don't think they will need them at their new places.. Lol


every hose seems to have a pair of crutches


----------



## Guest

Today we did an unusual t/o 65 cy on a 900 sg ft home about 12 yds to landfill, 10 c/y of cloths ( we bag and put in those roadside bins.) and the rest wood, all burnable. Its nice when in the end 40 c/y plus fills less than two 5 gal pails.
On a side note it was 7 degrees and lunch froze.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

brm1109 said:


> Hello all.
> I am looking for your input regarding MAB Construction out of Ohio.
> Does anybody have any feedback, good or bad?
> Thanks


Rich, Bryan did 1 job for me and took care of it the next day. 

I sent him, and he accepted 2 more orders, and didn't do them. He said he did the first of the two and said he had sent the results. I told him I'd never received anything but he never tried re-sending them. After his email accepting the 3rd order, I never heard from him again. 

Left me hanging with my best client on those two orders so I never sent him anything again. That's just my experience. Maybe someone has had a better one.

Linda


----------



## Guest

these ppl drive me crazy...

have submitted 250.00 bid every other week for the past 2 months to remove leaves and limbs from the roof of a property. They've declined to get the work done each time. Tomorrow I will be submitting a 2800.00 bid to repair roof and ceiling....


----------



## Guest

Barefoot,

This is a perfect example of following protocols for the ceiling..... mold that is. odds are before you even think of inputing a bid for the roof I would be checking the attic for that nasty black stuff or you just may be doing the proper s520 guidelines out of your pocket. 

Of course you could just leave the ceiling and only repair the roof OR you could get a cerftified mold specialist to complete per protocols. 

Just saying.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Nobody can take away my 2nd amendment right or yours. My maids pack heat. When i have them working in Phoenix an parts of Tucson. They operate in teams of (2) for recurring maid services. They have had to use it previously.
> 
> Hell, I would've been dead right now if I didn't have it on me a few weeks ago.


I have not gone out to a property in months...used to do all the occupancy checks, initial photos, etc. One time of finding myself alone with a gang of overly interested thugs was all it took. I am strictly the office gal


----------



## GTX63

Just had one in which the roof had been leaking for months with no response from the National. By now it had damaged the ceiling. We did go into the attic before bidding and discovered most of the sheeting and trussess were covered in black mold. The lender turned it over as an insurance claim. The adjuster then denied the claim as there were no roof vents installed.


----------



## brm1109

*Strange one*

I was speaking the other day with a company regarding some work. Nothing set in stone. 2 days ago they send me a work order for a job. No pricing, just the address and wo.
When I called, they said ya just go out and take care of it and we'll work on a price. Are you crazy? I had to decline.


----------



## HollandPPC

brm1109 said:


> I was speaking the other day with a company regarding some work. Nothing set in stone. 2 days ago they send me a work order for a job. No pricing, just the address and wo.
> When I called, they said ya just go out and take care of it and we'll work on a price. Are you crazy? I had to decline.


Nice. Care to elaborate on who the con artist company is? Never surprises me the crap these guys pull.


----------



## Guest

How or what are you guys using to track snowfall totals? The NOAA site seems a bit difficult to decipher, and I have yet to find a good source to see certain areas snowfall amounts aside from local news stations....which is not exactly conducive to using as a tool when explaining to a Natl that snow removal is needed for a given area.


----------



## Guest

I hope some of of u find this funny, because not having a working brain happens.
The guy who drives t/o trucks out sick, so today I let our helper and his buddy do a 15 c/y and jant alone. Truck came back empty, w/dump rec. Truck was all I really was worried about. Helper has been around for years and a helper for a reason. So I'm sure we paid to do this job for the nat because he took 7 photos. Reason/ said he forgot.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

PoconoP said:


> .......he took 7 photos. Reason/ said he forgot.


OMG. I don't find this funny at all. My EX partner cost us over $1,500 one time because he didn't take pics of the 26' U-Haul truck completely full.

Even though all the before pics show a lot of trash throughout the property and the after pics show everything gone, the property neat and clean, no debris anywhere, SG told us they wouldn't pay the full amount of DR because we didn't have pics of it ALL being hauled off! 

I got rid of the EX partner & SG BOTH, not long after that!

I feel your pain, Pocono!

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> OMG. I don't find this funny at all. My EX partner cost us over $1,500 one time because he didn't take pics of the 26' U-Haul truck completely full.
> 
> Even though all the before pics show a lot of trash throughout the property and the after pics show everything gone, the property neat and clean, no debris anywhere, SG told us they wouldn't pay the full amount of DR because we didn't have pics of it ALL being hauled off!
> 
> I got rid of the EX partner & SG BOTH, not long after that!
> 
> I feel your pain, Pocono!
> 
> Linda


There's no pain gotta laugh its only money. :laughing: People lose there homes everyday, look at family in Con who lost all 3 kids on Christmas. Hell my parents have buried three of there kids in the last 5 years. I know how and make money everyday and as for the helper he makes the co money week in week out.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Here's y its a good deal to have people do $50. winterizations. Go to house today for mold bid, and reason it got there. Someone never put a one inch plug in the main and with a bad gate,it gave us a nice steady drip, lots of water over the course of 3 months. Better money than snow any day.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> OMG. I don't find this funny at all. My EX partner cost us over $1,500 one time because he didn't take pics of the 26' U-Haul truck completely full.
> 
> Even though all the before pics show a lot of trash throughout the property and the after pics show everything gone, the property neat and clean, no debris anywhere, SG told us they wouldn't pay the full amount of DR because we didn't have pics of it ALL being hauled off!
> 
> I got rid of the EX partner & SG BOTH, not long after that!
> 
> I feel your pain, Pocono!
> 
> Linda



You know thats kinda funny because some nationals DON'T WANT load photos............


----------



## Guest

Haven't put a plug in for 2 years....But didn't touch the meter either so no reason to plug eh?


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Haven't put a plug in for 2 years....But didn't touch the meter either so no reason to plug eh?



Yeah me neither. I also call the city to turn the main off.............


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> I hope some of of u find this funny, because not having a working brain happens.
> The guy who drives t/o trucks out sick, so today I let our helper and his buddy do a 15 c/y and jant alone. Truck came back empty, w/dump rec. Truck was all I really was worried about. Helper has been around for years and a helper for a reason. So I'm sure we paid to do this job for the nat because he took 7 photos. Reason/ said he forgot.







You have to stress to the guys that no pics = no pay.

For every body. 

I had a gal that did some inspections for me in areas she covered better and more often than me. She didn't read all the directions and ended up doing a couple of the way out ones twice for the same money before she got the point.


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> You have to stress to the guys that no pics = no pay.
> 
> For every body.


It is too bad, but after you have trained your people that is probably the best tool to re-educate. I have eaten enough orders like that because the sub was honest and hard working, and then it happens again.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Today we did an unusual t/o 65 cy on a 900 sg ft home about 12 yds to landfill, 10 c/y of cloths ( we bag and put in those roadside bins.) and the rest wood, all burnable. Its nice when in the end 40 c/y plus fills less than two 5 gal pails.
> On a side note it was 7 degrees and lunch froze.


Ya know I like that idea with the clothing ! Never thought about doing that....


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> You have to stress to the guys that no pics = no pay.
> 
> For every body.
> 
> I had a gal that did some inspections for me in areas she covered better and more often than me. She didn't read all the directions and ended up doing a couple of the way out ones twice for the same money before she got the point.


Have you ever had someone take 900 pics on a Secure ?


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Barefoot,
> 
> This is a perfect example of following protocols for the ceiling..... mold that is. odds are before you even think of inputing a bid for the roof I would be checking the attic for that nasty black stuff or you just may be doing the proper s520 guidelines out of your pocket.
> 
> Of course you could just leave the ceiling and only repair the roof OR you could get a cerftified mold specialist to complete per protocols.
> 
> Just saying.


Just out of curiosity I know about mold insurance and all that good stuff ! But Isnt the mold industry kinda scetchy on licensing and what not ? I dont think you actually can get state licensing in IL for mold ! Or am I just not going to the right place to look for this info.....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> You know thats kinda funny because some nationals DON'T WANT load photos............


I was thinking the same thing B4 and after photos and no truck photos


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah me neither. I also call the city to turn the main off.............


Meter Whats a meter ?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> It's a routine lawn. They got pissy in October as i hadn't cut it since August (no growth) so i went and scalped it for them. Looked like chit but hey i cut it!!! I guess maybe i could pick up a few pieces of driftwood off the shoreline??? Stumbling across icy rocks doesn't sound like fun though. All this goes to show is more waste in this industry........


Yea I dont like scalping but you can make lines without scalping or just get a striper on the back lol If thats not cheating than what is


----------



## GTX63

XLARGEX said:


> I was thinking the same thing B4 and after photos and no truck photos


Safeguard now requires a photo of your trailer empty, with the dimensions width and length plus height marked on the trailer. They want during photos of the trailer with a dry eraser board in the photo showing the cyds.

We recently had a new crew swear they loaded 69 cyds. I counted 49, the National counted 45. You can't bill for what you can't see.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard now requires a photo of your trailer empty, with the dimensions width and length plus height marked on the trailer. They want during photos of the trailer with a dry eraser board in the photo showing the cyds.
> 
> We recently had a new crew swear they loaded 69 cyds. I counted 49, the National counted 45. You can't bill for what you can't see.


iF YOU GIVE THEM ALL THOS MEASUREMENTS THEY CAN EASILY CALCULATE sorry bout caps cu yds for the trailer so if your trailer comes out to 9 yd and u say 18 there gonna say wheres the #2 trailer


----------



## GTX63

XLARGEX said:


> Yea I dont like scalping but you can make lines without scalping or just get a striper on the back lol If thats not cheating than what is


Sending a crew out to complete a lawn service regardless of grass height is a billable item. I'm not calling FAS and telling them it is their lucky day because I can't charge for a grass cut. If a National sends out an order, it is a time slot I or we could have been somewhere else making money. Find a plumber, electrican,etc that drives around the state for free.


----------



## GTX63

XLARGEX said:


> iF YOU GIVE THEM ALL THOS MEASUREMENTS THEY CAN EASILY CALCULATE sorry bout caps cu yds for the trailer so if your trailer comes out to 9 yd and u say 18 there gonna say wheres the #2 trailer


They are going to ask you where is the after photo of the brick you removed from the crawlspace? Where is the photo of the brush and plywood you pulled out from under the porch? Doesn't matter if they can see it in the trailerer, they still want to see an after shot for every before shot. That's what these guys missed.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Sending a crew out to complete a lawn service regardless of grass height is a billable item. I'm not calling FAS and telling them it is their lucky day because I can't charge for a grass cut. If a National sends out an order, it is a time slot I or we could have been somewhere else making money. Find a plumber, electrican,etc that drives around the state for free.


According to who I work for if grass is to short trim weeds with trimmer,pick up trash anything that the property needs even if we dont cut it they will still pay the cut !


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> They are going to ask you where is the after photo of the brick you removed from the crawlspace? Where is the photo of the brush and plywood you pulled out from under the porch? Doesn't matter if they can see it in the trailerer, they still want to see an after shot for every before shot. That's what these guys missed.


lol gotcha


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard now requires a photo of your trailer empty, with the dimensions width and length plus height marked on the trailer. They want during photos of the trailer with a dry eraser board in the photo showing the cyds.
> 
> We recently had a new crew swear they loaded 69 cyds. I counted 49, the National counted 45. You can't bill for what you can't see.


I tell our crew to not count anything but to make every pic a statement. You can't have too many pics. I do the counts from what I see on the pics.. Just like the people who are going to pay you do. I try to take at least four pics of every load with at least one with the building in it. Also try to document the load as it's being loaded, again can't have too many pics.


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Just out of curiosity I know about mold insurance and all that good stuff ! But Isnt the mold industry kinda scetchy on licensing and what not ? I dont think you actually can get state licensing in IL for mold ! Or am I just not going to the right place to look for this info.....


Don't know about licensing but it does not matter. Its called Industry Guidelines. Mold has guidelines and is called the S520 Standards--easily found on the internet...I know the Service Company Remediation Auditing Company has those Guidelines on their desk.

This applies to a lot more than mold...roofing, concrete, insulation....etc etc. Every industry/trade has Industry Standards, albeit these may change from locale to locale but still if something is being fixed/repaired/replaced there is something written on how to properly complete. 

All I know is as I type this and you read this there are "gremlins" checking your protocols & scopes to see if you are liable for not completing the work per guidelines......:whistling


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Sending a crew out to complete a lawn service regardless of grass height is a billable item. I'm not calling FAS and telling them it is their lucky day because I can't charge for a grass cut. If a National sends out an order, it is a time slot I or we could have been somewhere else making money. Find a plumber, electrican,etc that drives around the state for free.



The point is they shouldn't send someone out in the 1st place. If your a residential lawn service and your customers lawn doesn't need mowing do you still mow it? Maybe i'm just too damn honest for today's society................


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> Have you ever had someone take 900 pics on a Secure ?







lol

No I haven't, thats certainly the other extreme.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> lol
> 
> No I haven't, thats certainly the other extreme.


I think I took 500 Before but I know a guy who took 900 and thats alittle extreme IMO


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Just out of curiosity I know about mold insurance and all that good stuff ! But Isnt the mold industry kinda scetchy on licensing and what not ? I dont think you actually can get state licensing in IL for mold ! Or am I just not going to the right place to look for this info.....


There is no gov licensing on any level. Mold is talked about nowadays because of insurance claims.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> There is no gov licensing on any level. Mold is talked about nowadays because of insurance claims.


So if there is no licensing on any level, Other than doing it the right way and taking the right steps, Anyone that wants to remove or attempt to get rid of mold can ?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> You know thats kinda funny because some nationals DON'T WANT load photos............


This was 4-1/2 years ago and SG always wanted before, during, and after photos. Back then they didn't ask for a dump receipt so I can only presume this was their proof to the bank that it was done.

Linda


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> So if there is no licensing on any level, Other than doing it the right way and taking the right steps, Anyone that wants to remove or attempt to get rid of mold can ?


Bingo!

People on here will lead you to believe you must be certified to remove mold. Certified by who??

I can teach a class in my garage and issue official BDPCMRC (Big Daddy Pin Certified Mold Remediation Contractor) certificate for the low low price of $1,500 per person for a 2 day course!

What makes me any different from any other company out there certifying people? NOTHING, BECAUSE THERE IS NO REGULATION

True, you should know what you are doing, and using the proper technique to insure you are using proper safety precautions and not spreading the mold during remediation and actually causing more damage. 

But there is no such thing as a "Certified" contractor, that just means they took a course, not that they are licensed.

And again, there are tons of companies out there issuing "Certifications" but they don't mean squat!


----------



## Guest

Equipment Question-

Currently have a few torpedo heaters (propane). Time to upgrade. Leaning towards kerosene...however from what I've read the off gasses can be an issue to those with sensitive skin/eyes? Is this true to those of you who use kerosene heaters? I personally have never used one, always been propane. 
I'm really fond of the idea of an all-in-one self contained unit (with the exception of the electric to run the fan). I'm growing tired of hauling around 3 torpedos and 3 tanks....takes up way too much space. 
Insight/advice on the major pitfalls to one over the other? Used mostly for thaws. Not going to be used on a daily basis by any means. 

TIA!


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> Bingo!
> 
> People on here will lead you to believe you must be certified to remove mold. Certified by who??
> 
> I can teach a class in my garage and issue official BDPCMRC (Big Daddy Pin Certified Mold Remediation Contractor) certificate for the low low price of $1,500 per person for a 2 day course!
> 
> What makes me any different from any other company out there certifying people? NOTHING, BECAUSE THERE IS NO REGULATION
> 
> True, you should know what you are doing, and using the proper technique to insure you are using proper safety precautions and not spreading the mold during remediation and actually causing more damage.
> 
> But there is no such thing as a "Certified" contractor, that just means they took a course, not that they are licensed.
> 
> And again, there are tons of companies out there issuing "Certifications" but they don't mean squat!



Good luck getting Environmental/polution liability insurance unless your IICRC certified.............


----------



## mtmtnman

P3+ said:


> Equipment Question-
> 
> Currently have a few torpedo heaters (propane). Time to upgrade. Leaning towards kerosene...however from what I've read the off gasses can be an issue to those with sensitive skin/eyes? Is this true to those of you who use kerosene heaters? I personally have never used one, always been propane.
> I'm really fond of the idea of an all-in-one self contained unit (with the exception of the electric to run the fan). I'm growing tired of hauling around 3 torpedos and 3 tanks....takes up way too much space.
> Insight/advice on the major pitfalls to one over the other? Used mostly for thaws. Not going to be used on a daily basis by any means.
> 
> TIA!


For under a grand you can buy a military surplus trailer heater and run a duct into a window or crawl space. Much safer and faster.......


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin,

Unfortunately your comments make me believe your a Kilz and Bleach person....to bad.

Before you make uninformed comments maybe you should do your research? 90% of your post is incorrect except for not spreading spores and for your ability to have your own "certification class" since I guess anyone can start a mold class and issue toiletpaper (sorry certification) but what good is your toilet paper???? Nobody would recognize it. Also, there is a lot of others who have classes (some very good) but they are not recognized professionally for any certifications..... All knowledge is good. 

Just to set your comments straight:

1) Many States do have licensing for mold. Increasing everyday.
2) Insurance Companies require mold certification to complete restorations.
3) Fannie/Freddie requires certification from IICRC or IAQA
4) You cannot purchase Pollution Liability without certification from either orginization
5) Many States require a certification for mold to complete or receive the Applicators License to treat.
6) Guidelines for mold remediation are published by IICRC and are called the S520 Guidelines.

7) MOST IMPORTANTLY: If I was the Purchasing Homeowner I would BE RICH.... I would ask for your (treating contractor) certifications and your scope of work protocol. A lawyer would make you look silly on the stand 

OH Yeah this is just my opinions  These opinions are established from a restoration contractors experience AND the other side of the street helping insurance companies/Service Companies and Homeowners put the HACK Contractors OUT OF BUSINESS and shift the liability back to non CERTIFIED contractors....


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> BigDaddyPin,
> 
> Unfortunately your comments make me believe your a Kilz and Bleach person....to bad.
> 
> Before you make uninformed comments maybe you should do your research? 90% of your post is incorrect except for not spreading spores and for your ability to have your own "certification class" since I guess anyone can start a mold class and issue toiletpaper (sorry certification) but what good is your toilet paper???? Nobody would recognize it. Also, there is a lot of others who have classes (some very good) but they are not recognized professionally for any certifications..... All knowledge is good.
> 
> Just to set your comments straight:
> 
> 1) Many States do have licensing for mold. Increasing everyday.
> 2) Insurance Companies require mold certification to complete restorations.
> 3) Fannie/Freddie requires certification from IICRC or IAQA
> 4) You cannot purchase Pollution Liability without certification from either orginization
> 5) Many States require a certification for mold to complete or receive the Applicators License to treat.
> 6) Guidelines for mold remediation are published by IICRC and are called the S520 Guidelines.
> 
> 7) MOST IMPORTANTLY: If I was the Purchasing Homeowner I would BE RICH.... I would ask for your (treating contractor) certifications and your scope of work protocol. A lawyer would make you look silly on the stand
> 
> OH Yeah this is just my opinions  These opinions are established from a restoration contractors experience AND the other side of the street helping insurance companies/Service Companies and Homeowners put the HACK Contractors OUT OF BUSINESS and shift the liability back to non CERTIFIED contractors....


First of all, you don't know me or anything about my company. I NEVER ONCE said I bleach and kilz anything, did I? 

That seems to be a national thing and if you read any of my post you would see that I work directly for the banks and brokers.

Why get paid $1 per sf to bleach and kilz when I can charge thousands for remediation? 

Oh, and by the way, I have done hundreds of mold jobs for Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, BAC, Wells Fargo, etc.. and NEVER ONCE have they asked me for any mold certification. NEVER!

So you do admit that anyone can teach a class and issue a certificate??

The IICRC may be required for INSURANCE companies, but that's about it!

I follow the EPA guidelines! You know the GOVERNMENT agency that states: Currently, there are no EPA regulations or standards for airborne mold contaminants.

So come to Philly and buy one of the houses I worked on and sue me!:clap:

Show me the law in the state of PA that requires a scope of work protocol, or certification for mold removal. Don't worry, I won't hold my breath waiting!:laughing:


----------



## Guest

LOL...you got a lot to learn. Its obvious you don't work directly for any of those listed clients otherwise your comments would never have been made. Have fun when your houses are clearance tested this year and good luck to ya.

ps. Nearly everyone of those clients are using a York, PA company to begin testing this year on all homes with mold reported in PA. HUH...wonder why they are doing this? Enough said.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> LOL...you got a lot to learn. Its obvious you don't work directly for any of those listed clients otherwise your comments would never have been made. Have fun when your houses are clearance tested this year and good luck to ya.
> 
> ps. Nearly everyone of those clients are using a York, PA company to begin testing this year on all homes with mold reported in PA. HUH...wonder why they are doing this? Enough said.


You're right! I don't work for any of these clients

What do I know, im just some hack. Please ignore my comments.

I'm not going to keep arguing you with you, it's pointless!

This entire forum is a complete JOKE! 

I try to come here to defend this industry because 90% of what is written here is nothing but people bad mouthing the industry because they are working for middlemen who are taking all of the profits and these people are too stupid to find the work directly!!

Then there are the idiots like you scaring everyone off with FALSE information!!

I'm done with this forum!!


----------



## Guest

My turn, testing out of york pa, for what could they be looking for there are over 1.5 mill species and only 15 cause health problems. What are they going to test air, wtf that count changes by the minute. If they cant get a bulk /swab then what. look for s b s come on. There are no gov standards period. Next point i have many years and 100s of completed scopes in this field, I have certification and knowledge that gets us the work, I heard lots of fear stories and seen A lot of garbage work but the plain old truth is its exp. far above anything a gov. program that will get the work done right.


----------



## thanohano44

BigDaddyPin said:


> You're right! I don't work for any of these clients
> 
> What do I know, im just some hack. Please ignore my comments.
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing you with you, it's pointless!
> 
> This entire forum is a complete JOKE!
> 
> I try to come here to defend this industry because 90% of what is written here is nothing but people bad mouthing the industry because they are working for middlemen who are taking all of the profits and these people are too stupid to find the work directly!!
> 
> Then there are the idiots like you scaring everyone off with FALSE information!!
> 
> I'm done with this forum!!


Man down, man down, we've got a man down. Send back up. The police, the navy, Barack Obama, whomever that is available. LOL

You're running away like a little punk who got caught telling a fib. Come on and man up, admit you're wrong. It's not hard. 

FYI, my background of 10 years in Loss Mitigation and REO remarketing for what was the largest bank in the world at the time, backs up what Fremont has stated on this forum you're running away from. 

Wish you the best BigDaddyPin. When those $25k plus chargebacks come and hit you. I'd like to buy some of your air scrubbers when you go bankrupt. Let me know.


----------



## mtmtnman

BigDaddyPin said:


> You're right! I don't work for any of these clients
> 
> What do I know, im just some hack. Please ignore my comments.
> 
> I'm not going to keep arguing you with you, it's pointless!
> 
> This entire forum is a complete JOKE!
> 
> I try to come here to defend this industry because 90% of what is written here is nothing but people bad mouthing the industry because they are working for middlemen who are taking all of the profits and these people are too stupid to find the work directly!!
> 
> Then there are the idiots like you scaring everyone off with FALSE information!!
> 
> I'm done with this forum!!



So if your doing mold work you must not be insured as you cannot get insurance without being certified. No sense getting hot headed towards a guy that has MANY MANY years in the mold AND insurance industry..................


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> Bingo!
> 
> People on here will lead you to believe you must be certified to remove mold. Certified by who??
> 
> I can teach a class in my garage and issue official BDPCMRC (Big Daddy Pin Certified Mold Remediation Contractor) certificate for the low low price of $1,500 per person for a 2 day course!
> 
> What makes me any different from any other company out there certifying people? NOTHING, BECAUSE THERE IS NO REGULATION
> 
> True, you should know what you are doing, and using the proper technique to insure you are using proper safety precautions and not spreading the mold during remediation and actually causing more damage.
> 
> But there is no such thing as a "Certified" contractor, that just means they took a course, not that they are licensed.
> 
> And again, there are tons of companies out there issuing "Certifications" but they don't mean squat!


It's abundantly apparent that you are unfamiliar with the IICRC and the IAQA. BOTH highly regarded authorities for CERTIFICATION.

My State requires CERTIFICATION. My insurance company requires CERTIFICATION. This certification can't be from just anybody, such as BigDaddyPin. It actually has to be from specified authorities...i.e. IICRC or IAQA. 

Anyone thinking about entering into this type of work should thuroughly research ALL the necessary requirements and seek legal advice.

FremontREO is spot on, BigDaddyPin, not so much.

Here's a question though, if you are doing all these mold remediation jobs, Philly is loaded with old houses, must be tons of mold issues, what procedures and protocols do you use for pre 1978 structures?


----------



## Guest

I do mold jobs I am certified threw caltex international they also make a good mold cleaner. They follow e.p.a. Guidelines you need to take mold seriously . So some body your cleaning for don't sue you or use you for there excuses. But there is only two states that require a state certification one is Florida the other is texas. I don't see why if you past a clearance test you would have to weary about it.There's a lot of hype to intimidate other people from doing mold removal. Ive been cleaning mold for about 20 year. In the past 7 year its been a better business I didn't advertise until about 7 year ago. Other floor cleaning company would wonder were I came from. They took a class from a carpet company and became the know it all of the mold business. there's a lot of them rite know. with there noses up there ass. Thinking there the only one,s doing it right. There pitch is I do it right. You will ask what do you do. They will say will I do it right we now how to do it right . That's about all you will get out of them. If you get a person with toxic mold syndrome you will now. Were you stand they will put you throw the mill your competition will help them with all there fears. Also if hey have toxic mold syndrome they most likely had it before you got there that's why your there. You just have to make Sher its getting clean. Pass your clearance test. There's politics in that to because if the other mold contractors are rubbing shoulders with the mold testers first and more. They can sway it to fail they can sway it to fail also to make more tests. If you clean the sirfus good make sure you clean the air your worst molds linger in the air a long time. I Don't wont to hear about the threat of lawsuits there's conniving people every wear. Things you could learn from a class is about hidden mold and wear to find it. For thous that are queries. kevins web is caltexmoldserivices.com take to Keven Sodhi.


----------



## Guest

The whole point that I am making is this:

The banks are testing houses right NOW. If a P&P contractor reported mold then a "certain company" has been appointed in each area of the country to test. If these tests fail then guess what? They will be asking for Protocols and Guidelines. Do you need to be certified? Not to do the work-anyone can rip out mold and treat in most States. Need I say anymore?

As far as licensing there is more ways to require licensing. Obviously an out and out license that states Mold License and then the backside license of required Antimicrobial Applicators license which many States require. 

What is wrong with this story is: The P&P Companies are telling the contractors to kilz cover and bleach treat and then on the backside the homes are being tested by the Professionals. Not right. 

I know industrial and environmental hygentists that are running wild right now so......*contractors beware*. It will happen to all of us and some will fail. Even the best remediator has failures at some point.


----------



## Guest

You don't need a antimicrobial applicators licence to remove mold. environmental hygienist flexing there clout.That a individual thing like city inspector there not all arrogant but some seem to like the abuse of power. But at the start they can flunk you and tell you what they wont don. Then do it. Git the mold down to 2000c/m3. or 100c/m3 over out side. You don't have to get rid of all the mold just down to safe mold levels. If they don't fix the cause. When it comes back its not your fault. So they have to fix the course. If it comes back whos respnsable. Your job is to cean it. not stop it.


----------



## mtmtnman

artiospainting said:


> You don't need a antimicrobial applicators licence to remove mold. environmental hygienist flexing there clout.That a individual thing like city inspector there not all arrogant but some seem to like the abuse of power. But at the start they can flunk you and tell you what they wont don. Then do it. Git the mold down to 2000c/m3. or 100c/m3 over out side. You don't have to get rid of all the mold just down to safe mold levels. If they don't fix the cause. When it comes back its not your fault. So they have to fix the course. If it comes back whos respnsable. Your job is to cean it. not stop it.



Don't give misinformation. You could potentially get someone in trouble!! If your treating mold you do need a pesticide applicator license for use of any EPA registered, antimicrobial product in 28 states. You don't list your state so i can't tell you if your state requires it or not. Mine does, Bigdaddy's does, Fremonts and Dreamweavers does not.


----------



## GTX63

mtmtnman said:


> The point is they shouldn't send someone out in the 1st place. If your a residential lawn service and your customers lawn doesn't need mowing do you still mow it? Maybe i'm just too damn honest for today's society................


A homeowner would call me and cancell the order, so no, they wouldn't be charged. A National that generates an order and takes up my time and payroll will be charged. It isn't about honesty, I'm billing for my time.


----------



## BPWY

BigDaddyPin said:


> I'm done with this forum!!








:laughing: :laughing:



bye


----------



## Guest

In MI mold is a grey area. No certs required but the overall liability is still there. I did it when I didn't understand the liability, now I make sure to report back to the client when I'm in a home that was remediated and has growth.


----------



## brm1109

*Scammers*

I get a wo to do a bid for a cleanout. Supposedly the first contractor says there is 60 yard of debris between the interior and exterior. So the company tells me that they couldn't figure it out since the photos only show 20 yards and they can't get any others from the contractor.
Ok, so I go and bid the job. Of course they can't see 60 yards of debris in the photos, it's not there.
There is a whopping total of about 15 yards in and out. I hate when people try to scam.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I get a wo to do a bid for a cleanout. Supposedly the first contractor says there is 60 yard of debris between the interior and exterior. So the company tells me that they couldn't figure it out since the photos only show 20 yards and they can't get any others from the contractor.
> Ok, so I go and bid the job. Of course they can't see 60 yards of debris in the photos, it's not there.
> There is a whopping total of about 15 yards in and out. I hate when people try to scam.


I've seen it the other way too. Other contractor bid it at 20cyds and doesn't do it, I go and find way more and I'm not doing it for thier price:no:


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> I get a wo to do a bid for a cleanout. Supposedly the first contractor says there is 60 yard of debris between the interior and exterior. So the company tells me that they couldn't figure it out since the photos only show 20 yards and they can't get any others from the contractor.
> Ok, so I go and bid the job. Of course they can't see 60 yards of debris in the photos, it's not there.
> There is a whopping total of about 15 yards in and out. I hate when people try to scam.








He's probably trying to recoup from a previous butt banging.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> I get a wo to do a bid for a cleanout. Supposedly the first contractor says there is 60 yard of debris between the interior and exterior. So the company tells me that they couldn't figure it out since the photos only show 20 yards and they can't get any others from the contractor.
> Ok, so I go and bid the job. Of course they can't see 60 yards of debris in the photos, it's not there.
> There is a whopping total of about 15 yards in and out. I hate when people try to scam.


What happens when it goes the other way, last week 55 c/y (in before photos) was approved for t/o. Today(after the fact) they came back n said 10 c/y is all they see.
truck used 12x8x6 compacted 3 times. I would really enjoy finding myself alone in a bar bathroom with this person.


----------



## GTX63

National sent an order to remove debris left by another contractor during the initial. They hid it in the garage. The order says to broom sweep the interior for no charge (originally sent to the 1st contractor).
Toilet is full of crap. We took photos and bid it. Guess what, they kicked it back and said go back and clean the toilet for nothing as it was on the order. Sorry we say, not going back to work for free because another company didn't do their job. "We'll have to charge you back then and add on an administrative fee as well."
Now how do you backcharge someone for something you weren't going to pay them for in the first place? LOL. We told them if that is how you treat people that offer to handle your "emergencies" then *your fired*.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> National sent an order to remove debris left by another contractor during the initial. They hid it in the garage. The order says to broom sweep the interior for no charge (originally sent to the 1st contractor).
> Toilet is full of crap. We took photos and bid it. Guess what, they kicked it back and said go back and clean the toilet for nothing as it was on the order. Sorry we say, not going back to work for free because another company didn't do their job. "We'll have to charge you back then and add on an administrative fee as well."
> Now how do you backcharge someone for something you weren't going to pay them for in the first place? LOL. We told them if that is how you treat people that offer to handle your "emergencies" then *your fired*.


Sounds like the Siblings...


----------



## GTX63

why...you old dog you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Ok been at this p&p thing for awhile but cant understand this . Why install a sump pump in a house that all electrical has been stripped out of ??? Two in a week just do not get the waste. O well


----------



## Guest

Bid on a trashout and initial clean a couple of months ago...lost it to a nearby vendor with a lower bid...but, they sent us the work order for refresh clean. 
Sent someone out to do it today.
....looks like they got what they paid for...


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> Bid on a trashout and initial clean a couple of months ago...lost it to a nearby vendor with a lower bid...but, they sent us the work order for refresh clean.
> Sent someone out to do it today.
> ....looks like they got what they paid for...


They don't care. They'll just back charge the original vendor.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> The whole point that I am making is this:
> 
> The banks are testing houses right NOW. If a P&P contractor reported mold then a "certain company" has been appointed in each area of the country to test. If these tests fail then guess what? They will be asking for Protocols and Guidelines. Do you need to be certified? Not to do the work-anyone can rip out mold and treat in most States. Need I say anymore?
> 
> As far as licensing there is more ways to require licensing. Obviously an out and out license that states Mold License and then the backside license of required Antimicrobial Applicators license which many States require.
> 
> What is wrong with this story is: The P&P Companies are telling the contractors to kilz cover and bleach treat and then on the backside the homes are being tested by the Professionals. Not right.
> 
> I know industrial and environmental hygentists that are running wild right now so......*contractors beware*. It will happen to all of us and some will fail. Even the best remediator has failures at some point.


Im not trying to make people upset but I had a rehab job and the city of Lynwood IL wanted a certified mold guy to get rid of the mold ! So I hire a guy that does mold,lead,asbestos and all that and had a cert for insurance...This city inspector was so concerned about the mold as he walked on asbestos floor tiles cracking with each step but never once did he say anything about it... Although I did remove them correctly


----------



## Guest

Did you do a good job was it at safe mold level did you pass that's what counts He problee wasn't concerned with the asbestos because the mold guy was certified for asbestos. A antimicrobial applicators license.Is not required for mold why try so hard to have a license you don't need For one thing your cleaning mold up. Not necessarily killing it.Some people soda blast and remove it some ice blast some use soap they clean it out I personally don't agree with these methods. But they do clean it and pass there tests some use a bug killer why they would use a bug killer has to be nuts. So if it pass I'm happy for you. If it didn't pass clean it again clean the air also.


----------



## mtmtnman

artiospainting said:


> A antimicrobial applicators license.Is not required for mold why try so hard to have a license you don't need For one thing your cleaning mold up.



What state are you in?? 28 states do indeed require a license...............


----------



## Guest

Which 28 states?


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Which 28 states?


Yours for one...............

Residential Antimicrobial Pesticide Applicator License Study Guide......

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/Global/MDADocs/licensing/chemicals/antimicrobialreport.aspx


I just find it funny that some people THINK they know and they don't. When they get pinched, it will cost them a BOATLOAD!!!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> I just find it funny that some people THINK they know and they don't. When they get pinched, it will cost them a BOATLOAD!!!!








Just like the new lead regs.


----------



## Guest

I only had a few minutes to take a look at the link you posted. After reading the executive summary and the recommendations; the only conclusion I can draw is that the State of Minnesota is in the process of designing a licensing program for mold remediation.


----------



## BPWY

Every thing else is regulated in MN, why not mold.

You can't blow grass clippings on the sidewalk with out a fine.

You can't park your vehicle in your grass at your house without a fine.

etc etc


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> Bid on a trashout and initial clean a couple of months ago...lost it to a nearby vendor with a lower bid...but, they sent us the work order for refresh clean.
> Sent someone out to do it today.
> ....looks like they got what they paid for...


run in to this kind of stuff all the time. I send one of my guys to do maid and it needs deep cleaned and the rest of the debris removed.


----------



## Guest

Was a interesting read. But only said you need a license if you use a bug killer. If I was going to get pinch I Would of been pinched Ive worked for the worst plus other mold people would love to cause me trouble. not trying to be disrespectful. its Bean interesting one lady I Work for had toxic mold syndrum her husband was a lawyer and if she could of sue me she would of .A big company wanted to make me there scapegoat. they had hygienist and other companies check and report me. all the could fine is a lot of bad attitude. And it wasn't mine.


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> Was a interesting read. But only said you need a license if you use a bug killer.


Your to funny :clap:

Spent 6 hours today in IAQ classes...guess I don't need them either but its best to know. Don't need a license for IAQ either but then again you won't catch me on the Stand looking like a fool :thumbsup:

Funny to see all the jury awards today for mold remediation (oh not trying to scare anyone--just the facts) from the non certified remediators....wait there was no mention of licensing....just proper recognized certifications. 

Guess you don't have to worry and neither do I.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Your to funny :clap:
> 
> Spent 6 hours today in IAQ classes...guess I don't need them either but its best to know. Don't need a license for IAQ either but then again you won't catch me on the Stand looking like a fool :thumbsup:
> 
> Funny to see all the jury awards today for mold remediation (oh not trying to scare anyone--just the facts) from the non certified remediators....wait there was no mention of licensing....just proper recognized certifications.
> 
> Guess you don't have to worry and neither do I.


Ignorance is bliss....till you get kicked in the jaw, or so my father always said.


----------



## mtmtnman

artiospainting said:


> Was a interesting read. But only said you need a license if you use a bug killer.


If it is an EPA registered antimicrobial product you have to be licensed.............


----------



## Guest

All this s..t your writing is just trying to scare other people from cleaning up mold. You say your watching out for them. You watching out for your competition. Your edge is fear. If you get pinched it will be by a lawyer not by having a license the purpose of a clearance test is to know the mold is clear. If its clear its clear. wear you mask, your rubber gloves your tyvek suit use your hepa vac, clean your air dry your air dehumidify, block off your door ,heat vents, use commonsense on protection. last year I work for another nut Cass that was licensed in Texas he was trying to sue everyone to. He gave every one trouble but me. All he was to me was a pain in the a..s he knew more about me then I did. Payed me and thanked me for my work


----------



## Guest

Your stuck on useing a antimicrobial dont use one. clean clean clean you dont have to kill it you have to remove it.


----------



## mtmtnman

artiospainting said:


> Your stuck on useing a antimicrobial dont use one. clean clean clean you dont have to kill it you have to remove it.




What do you use for inaccessible areas? Mold don't just grow where you can see it and get to it. You will likely have to use an anti-microbial for these areas. I'm not even in the mold business but my bitch is you guys are on here making it sound easy. You make it sound like no education is needed and some newbie is going to read these type of posts, get a mold job, screw it all up and get sued. Also i don't know of an insurance company that will insure you for mold remediation without some sort of certification. (IICRC ect.) Do you?


----------



## JFMURFY

*Chiming in*



mtmtnman said:


> What do you use for inaccessible areas? Mold don't just grow where you can see it and get to it. You will likely have to use an anti-microbial for these areas. I'm not even in the mold business but my bitch is you guys are on here making it sound easy. You make it sound like no education is needed and some newbie is going to read these type of posts, get a mold job, screw it all up and get sued. Also i don't know of an insurance company that will insure you for mold remediation without some sort of certification. (IICRC ect.) Do you?


Pardon my chiming in hear... Living in CT mold remediation is not tightly controlled as say lead and asbestos where licensing and certified training of worker is required. However with everything we perform at property's training and a knowledge of what your doing is essential.
Your never going to rid a house of mold bacteria, short of burning it down.
The prudent thing to do is put disclaimers in your bids and contracts to specify you'll abate the mold to lower than existing levels using a fungicise solution (commonly bleach), or some more expensive product that has the words "anti-microbial" on it. 
As I understand it HUD is big on it, and in my years in this business...if HUD is big on it...then there's a buck to be made at it. 
It's all in the approach, and whether or not your State requires a license to perform mold remediation. If it does then it would behove a contractor to get the license as you can charge more for your service. You can mark up the pre & post air tests performed. But for me the most important thing I do is put disclamers in... stating that the mold will be abated that will decrease the ppm of airborn particulates of mold.


----------



## Guest

Right on point John......We recently put a bid in for some mold/mildew remedeiation in CT. Remove about 3' high sheetrock & insulation around a 15x15 sunroom. Spray with bleach and then replace insulation & sheetrock. Prep and paint. Noted on bid would follow Sate of CT health dept guidelines. Our price was about $1200. The client wanted certification so they had to go with a Mold Remediation Company. $4800 without the repairs.


----------



## JFMURFY

danny1217 said:


> Right on point John......We recently put a bid in for some mold/mildew remedeiation in CT. Remove about 3' high sheetrock & insulation around a 15x15 sunroom. Spray with bleach and then replace insulation & sheetrock. Prep and paint. Noted on bid would follow Sate of CT health dept guidelines. Our price was about $1200. The client wanted certification so they had to go with a Mold Remediation Company. $4800 without the repairs.


So to handle that charge'em $4400, pay an air testing guy $300 for before and after tests, along with a disclaimer stating the the "identified" mold will be abated in accordance with CT Guidance Documents for Mold, certification would be the air testing documents would be the Cert

From CT Guidance Documents on Mold
Basic Tenets Concerning Mold In Indoor Environments 
The basic tenets listed below *should be* followed whenever there is a concern about mold: 

• Find the source of the water 
• Stop the water/ fix the leak 
• Remove moldy materials 
• Discard porous materials that have remained wet for over 48 hours 
• Perform mold abatement as appropriate, according to an abatement plan designed for the particular site. 

.) Please note that the state of Connecticut does not license individuals or entities that perform mold inspection or mold abatement


----------



## Guest

Understood, but in this situation they had already paid a certain mold remediation co. $12k for this house. The gutters around the sunroom were clogged up and tilted toward the house so water got in behind and down the interior walls. We got the bid to replace the gutters and they were livid over having to pay out again to remediate mold/mildew. I think they came to an agreement with the mold company for a reduced price but definetly wanted a cert from them. We ended up doing the repairs after the fact


----------



## JFMURFY

Well... I'm of the opinion that anything we can get from the banks is a plus in our books. Getting to the point that the phase "Property Preservation" doesn't hold true anymore. It should be Property Code Curing as that seems to be the only concept they understand these days...


----------



## Guest

This is for Fremont and Mtmtman, 

I hope you guys understand that I am not a "hack" or someone who doesn't listen (well, read) the advice on this forum. What I am saying is that, for at least my preference, is that verifiable facts be present when issues like licensing of any kind are brought up. 

I haven't done and won't do mold remediation until I know the whole process. I got offered once to do it and I turned it down because I had a bad feeling about it. (It's never good when a national starts talking to you about how "easy" something is....).

I appreciate the link that Mtmtman put in a reply. I also understand BPWY's comment that Minnesota is a Nanny state (my Dad and I love to complain about that!). I have gone so far as to start figuring out where to go to get certified but in my searches for licensing, I have yet to find out where. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places or maybe its not there. I know my insurance agent specifically told me that my GL insurance doesn't cover mold remediation.

However, my main point is that it's great to offer opinions (and I know this forum has saved me from a metric ton of headaches) but for opinions and advice to be fully effective, try to throw out a link to a state/fed website or even pdf detailing your point. I know some of you maybe all "if you're not going to look it up yourself, why should I post a link?" it is because it makes you more authoritative and less, well, high and mighty preachy.

Now I love you all in a very professional contractor kind of way (not red light professional kinda way). I hope you all have a very good and (if possible) profitable weekend!


----------



## Guest

My brain is moldy after all this conversation


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> My brain is moldy after all this conversation


Nice!!!! I can just hear those pumps a purring $$$. Appears that water is relatively clean considering... supply break?


----------



## GTX63

...or no electric for the sumps


----------



## GTX63

72opp said:


> I haven't done and won't do mold remediation until I know the whole process. I got offered once to do it and I turned it down because I had a bad feeling about it. (It's never good when a national starts talking to you about how "easy" something is....).


One of our competitors did a whole house tear out and remediation on a 250k property. About a 50k bid. LEO and his family buy the house and move in. Three months later he orders air sampling and invasive testing due to ongoing respiratory issues with his wife and kids. Yep, they are elevated. He goes after the lender, who dropped it on the National, who...you guessed it, dumped it on the contractor. Thought he had all the wording in his bid/invoice layed out properly and it still bit him in their arses. It they were notsufficiently insured, there would be about 15 out of work ex REO guys in the soup line.


----------



## Guest

we bid to pump that basement several times... for about 4 months, instead they approved some plaster repair. we never did get the approval to pump so who knows. lots of freeze damage, so yeah, supply line break. that pic is years old.


----------



## GTX63

We pumped out a basement 4 times in 6 weeks at a run down shack last winter. Everytime we told the National they need to get the juice on for the sumps. $350 a pop for a house worth about 15K.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> One of our competitors did a whole house tear out and remediation on a 250k property. About a 50k bid. LEO and his family buy the house and move in. Three months later he orders air sampling and invasive testing due to ongoing respiratory issues with his wife and kids. Yep, they are elevated. He goes after the lender, who dropped it on the National, who...you guessed it, dumped it on the contractor. Thought he had all the wording in his bid/invoice layed out properly and it still bit him in their arses. It they were notsufficiently insured, there would be about 15 out of work ex REO guys in the soup line.




Must have been a tear out and bleach job eh??? Bleach don't do jack chit!! Sucks to be a dumbass..............


----------



## GTX63

Not sure what they did after they gutted the house; the point is that if you want to get into mold remediation, you better get your ducks in a row, lettered, numbered and pointed all the same way. Liability, whether deserved or not, doesn't end when the check is cashed.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Not sure what they did after they gutted the house; the point is that if you want to get into mold remediation, you better get your ducks in a row, lettered, numbered and pointed all the same way. Liability, whether deserved or not, doesn't end when the check is cashed.



Exactly!!!! And liability can fall back on you for MANY years!! This is why pollution liability insurance is so damn expensive!!!!!


----------



## Guest

If you cant git to it.You wont git to it with a antimicrobial you have to remove the area Do not use bleach in these area bleach is salt. salt draws moister moister grows mold also dead mold is still considered toxic and has to be removed. You guy seam to be scared of mold. when you pick up trash is there mold on it. Do you leave it when you sweep a floor is there mold wash a house there's mold on everything even things you cant see. them after you clean a house open the door you just contaminated the house. What mold clean up is. Is work so learn the proper protocol and do it this dos not mean you need a licence. Have you learn a few trick on moving lawns equipment and things. Did you have to learn the proper way to hang sheet rock or paint. there are things to know and do them mold classes are about $400 you can google them as well. they will show you there TECHNIQUE. That will give you a understanding of it take the edge off you fear. Then you can start bull****ting the other guy so they don't git into it. What the other mold people are really thinking is way am I telling people this there figure it out and the mold business will go down hill.


----------



## Guest

I have spent 27 years in this industry. I was doing initial secures before they were ever called initial secures. As a Realtor I carried a drill and a hammer in my trunk with extra locks. Why??? because even in the 80's and 90's there were still divorces, jobs lost, people died etc. Hence foreclosures. Not as many but certainly a goodly amount per year. 
Where am I going with all of this? I have always, told the contractors all my contractors in seven different states, to never , ever, bid on mold removal. Not EVER! We could bid to do the testing for them at a reliable lab so they would in fact know they had a problem or not, but never bid to remove a moldy wall, floor, ceiling etc etc. Why?? That liability will bite you in the butt sooner or later. 
Does anyone honestly think they can't be sued? think again. There is a lawsuit with every single one of our names on it some where down the pike just because we do this work. It may not be mold, it may be grandma's Rembrandt painting we took out. It may be the Mercedes we damaged in the driveway while doing lawn care, It might be the brand new appliances and furnace we stole.m Hell, it could be their deceased child's ashes! ( and that one has already been played) We are pigeons waiting to take the fall for the banks and the nationals. That is a fact of doing this work. Yes, we made good money, but we went out every single day wondering if this would be the day we got served for some bogus law suit. For that reason alone why would anyone take that chance??? why put yourself in that position? The Realtor is going to say the house had mold, the bank is going to use that to sell it cheaper and get that liability gone. The buyer mat just buy that house to have a good darn suit for respiratory problems ( imagined or otherwise) , Guys it is not worth it, believe me when I tell you. I have seen enough grief in this industry to write a couple of books. The facts of the matter are the contractors are the bad guys no matter what is wrong or what has happened.


----------



## Guest

these possibility go with every job


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> these possibility go with every job


Yeah I'm going to agree with you, the risk is there for anything we do. That being said ,there might be a greater risk in mold but like they say the greater the risk the greater the reward. If you don't mind the greater risk go for it. These mold guys are making a killing off this,and they need too for the risk. being in business is all risk every one of you should know that by now. Just like ski diving and bungie jumping, not my thing but someone's doing it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

With all the new requirements per each state and HUD encompassing those requirements as they become nationwide. It is getting crazier all the time. I remember when you did not have to check for lead paint, now you do. I can remember when you got paid ten dollars a gallon to just remove paint, now you have procedures to do that in a specific way and get paid three dollars a gallon or so much a cubic yard in some cases.
I remember when we got twenty five dollars a tire to remove them and one hundred and fifty dollars for an initial inspection. 

It seems the prices keep going down while the requirements become more difficult. This is a good way to starve the contractors into doing the crap work like mold remediation. Sometimes it is better to step back and take a good look at the entire picture. Guys there is plenty of money to be made , build your work orders and bid them to win. Remember as long as the National is getting twenty percent they want to see those bids and will work to get them approved.


----------



## mtmtnman

Been a long damn day. Did my long route 100 miles to the west of me. Ffeezing rain all the way over. To far to take the plow on the truck so i took the 4 wheeler and plow. Normally it works awesome but with rain on top of it the snow was HEAVY!! Nearly didn't get this one done.............


----------



## BPWY

I've got a question for the posters that don't believe they have to be certified for mold work and carry the proper insurances.


Do you have the same don't give a damn attitude about the lead paint laws?
If so we know where some of the $37,000 fines are going to be coming from.


----------



## Guest

I'm lead certified have been for about 14 years license and insured. I'm mold certified and insured. Doing that for about 15 years. I do work for many cities around her united way, housing authorities, arsenal, homes, one school, historical society.I'm Considered very fussy bay people that work for me. but not a mean fussy but a concerned fussy I'm also certified lead inspector.I don't know were you get this I don't give a damn atattooed. People are not trying to sue me. There really glad when they see me. They fill they got someone that now. You don't have to be certified in mold except for two states fl. tx. You still wont to do proper work. Like in anything else. Every one is crying about to many laws and restriction And it because of communist like you who wont to regulate every thing.[I bet your saying your not a commuist well you think like one] When you scoop one shovel full of tree bark along a house do you wear your mask there's more mold spores in there then in a entire house. If its a old house there lead in it. Do you were your protection gear. I don't think you give a damn. way didn't you tell me you don't need to because you don't need a certification for that.When you disturbed lead you need a certification. Its in a ground next to a old house .In the ground cover. wears your certification. Don't you care. Next time you pick up a moldy peace of wood are you going to drop it. A shirt, a shoe, drape, A pile of grass that sat there for 24 hr. Now its in your hand. How do you handle it your spreading spores. You are contaminating people. Do you drop it and care enough to run them to the doctor . See if there infected what if they sneeze its your fault. Some lawn boys are even trying to regulate mowing lawn. they've stole jobs from the neighbor kids and made a business out of it. Know there bottom is falling out of it and there crying there's two mean dummies out there mowing lawns. We nead to regulate it they mite get hert.Your concern is just selfish.


----------



## BPWY

artiospainting said:


> I don't know were you get this I don't give a damn atattooed.










No body named names.

Guilty conscience much???????????????????


You certainly are way too defensive to be a certified and licensed any thing. A lot of what you have written in there seems very irrational and silly.



As for the rest of your post. Take a breath and put some breaks between sentences and paragraphs. It'll help those reading it to be better able to see where you are coming from and try to understand what you are saying.


Now it all looks like one giant run on blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Guest

It appears the "Spray and Pray" mentality is running rampent.


----------



## Guest

Artio,

You are correct in the real world but in the context of this forum (which is property preservation) I feel you are wrong. The reason for my first post which seemed to get everyones panties in a bundle is this: 

The banks/service companies ARE starting to inspect these homes under the Healthy Home Program (another new program) and if they can place blame on the contractor to have a home either remodeled or a complete restoration program PAID for by the contractors insurance then they will subrogate against their policy.

As I said to one of the Hygentists recently "this can't possibly work for mold, lead or asbestos due to 99.9% of the P&P contractors have no Pollution Liability and the regular General Liability/E&O provides no coverage for this". Is it coincidence that NOW some Service Companies are asking for Pollution Liability? Don't know but I don't believe in coincidence in the P&P business....

These banks are not dumb...they want their assets fixed up and restored to livable condition....JUST not on their DIME. The shining light for them is the Contractors Insurance Policy....What a 1mm saving account to tap into? Temptation is to great especially for a banker:whistling

Also, How can a contractor know that the black stuff or the paint chips or wrap on the furnace ducts are hazardous without testing? It takes someone professional with proper training to test...Now YOU AND I and everyone else KNOWS that the duct wrap is asbestos or those old paint chips on the window sills have lead or the black crud growing up the walls is mold BUT still without testing it is not known. It is purely speculation without formal testing BUT these Service Companies are requiring ALL the P&P contractors to inspect (visually) for mold(discoloration), lead, mold and other hazards AND if they miss something then that contractor can / will be held liable. 

Anyone can remove mold....the question is "can you remove mold without contaminating the rest of the structure?" Heck anyone can wire a house too....the question is "can you properly wire the house without it burning down?" 

Licensing in my book means nothing BUT proper training does. Proper training receives certifications. When hiring someone that does mold/lead/asbestos the more important question is "how many jobs have you performed and can I see your clearance test results?" and "I need a copy of your Commercial Pollution Liability".

This will truly determine the quality of the contractor. JMO


----------



## Guest

Certification for training is different then a license. a license is only paying to be in business. If your interested In testing your own jobs. pro lab is one lab of many 954 384 4446 Mike hurst [spelling mast likely wrong ]is my sail man. If a outsider test my job. I'll put my test kit right next to there's. If they swab I swab the same spot. I also do mold testing. pro lab offers class on that. The proper training will take some of the edge off your worry.You are exhausting people with worry.I also know a hygienist can butcher me. That should not be there content. Do the best you can let them test it. Its on them know if they past the test If you flunk clean it again. hygienist may be ruff because they know its on there shoulder to. they past it. its most likely in the air after you clean. If you did a good cleaning job. This is Way other mold people don't like me. I'm telling other people how to do it. on the internet they just have to suffer through my spelling. space there's another blog. A Guy wont to give warranties on deck hes calling me a dumb***ss to. His selective under standing my heart him to. I'm also a certified p.d.c.a. paint consultant Does not mean I know it all. Paint and stain changes every day. don't keep up with it all. But I do know say to much on a hand out for decks it will bite you in the rear.


----------



## brm1109

*Thank God, finally snow*

Thank God, we finally got some snow. 45 properties over 2 days (private and foreclosed).
Tired but feeling happy!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I don't plow snow. But it awfully important for crop farmers. Nice you can make money.


----------



## brm1109

We don't plow, just snow blowers for residential properties.


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> We don't plow, just snow blowers for residential properties.


I did 57 with my truck over 3 days. 75% of mine take a plow. Most of my bank owned's are rural. Snowblower would take 2 weeks to do them all. My ground crew did 28 with shovels and blower. Got 18 left for tomorrow....


----------



## Guest

I've got 25 snows to do today. Yah! I find it hard to take good pics in the dark...and this route will take me into the evening. Any good techniques for night pics?


----------



## brm1109

*pictures*

Yea I had the same problem with night photos. I just hope they are accepted. But what can you do when you are working after dark.


----------



## BPWY

Just because you know enough to start a chain saw and get the chain to turning in a wood cutting fashion does not mean you are qualified in any shape or fashion to run it and cut trees down.


http://www.curedrycough.com/letter/funny_photo/backyard-room1.html


The insurance company is going to be so proud of you.


----------



## mtmtnman

GaryArf said:


> I've got 25 snows to do today. Yah! I find it hard to take good pics in the dark...and this route will take me into the evening. Any good techniques for night pics?




I just shine the high beams down the drive. Don't normally have any kicked back...............


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Just because you know enough to start a chain saw and get the chain to turning in a wood cutting fashion does not mean you are qualified in any shape or fashion to run it and cut trees down.
> 
> http://www.curedrycough.com/letter/funny_photo/backyard-room1.html
> 
> The insurance company is going to be so proud of you.


Wtf??? Did they do this on purpose???


----------



## GTX63

Look at the cut he was making. Where did that idiot expect the tree to fall?
I can't believe that was staged, there are homes around the property.
No topping or trimming done.
What would be surpising is that the neighbors weren't out beforehand stopping him.


----------



## BPWY

Matt says its staged. The house is vacant.

If its not their actions sure rank a spot in the darwin awards!


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Yea I had the same problem with night photos. I just hope they are accepted. But what can you do when you are working after dark.


I know you can lighten them on Picasa ! I have never used this method but it works


----------



## brm1109

*Safeguard*

So out of the blue, I get an email from them (Safeguard) to sign up. I know everything I have read but figured what the hell, have some fun.
I immediatley emailed the contact and asked about the insurance. 
I got the normal, additional insured, and from one of their 3 providers.
I emailed back that as an independent business we choose insurance by service and pricing and will not be told who to use and that we couldn't make them additional insured. They responded well this protects you since your contractor insurance doesn't cover everything. Gee that is a surprise to me.


----------



## GTX63

Silly rabbit. They are right. Your insurance doesn't cover you from fraudulent clients, lying contractors who compromise your work, and lenders who demand safeguard pay for crap you had nothing to do with.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Silly rabbit. They are right. Your insurance doesn't cover you from fraudulent clients, lying contractors who compromise your work, and lenders who demand safeguard pay for crap you had nothing to do with.





I've long maintained that the nationals are the ones issuing the charge backs.

Next time you get one ask to see proof of it. They'll deny you that proof.
Telling you to just take their word for it. 

I'm from MO, you gotta show me.


----------



## Guest

Here is a photo update on the little Kitten that came home in a glove. We adopted him out in October to a family that lives about 15 minutes away. Talk about "Outhouse to Penthouse". He is doing really good.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> So out of the blue, I get an email from them (Safeguard) to sign up. I know everything I have read but figured what the hell, have some fun.
> I immediatley emailed the contact and asked about the insurance.
> I got the normal, additional insured, and from one of their 3 providers.
> I emailed back that as an independent business we choose insurance by service and pricing and will not be told who to use and that we couldn't make them additional insured. They responded well this protects you since your contractor insurance doesn't cover everything. Gee that is a surprise to me.


They contacted us last yr for mows....glad we passed on it...


----------



## reoguys

Heard they dominate the field service industry with the others nationals trailing behind. Alls I know is from my experience the majority of their workers sub out the work to other regionals who in turn sub out the work and you end up with a lot of foreigners out there who can't speak a lick of English who don't know what the heck they're doing.


----------



## Gypsos

reoguys said:


> Heard they dominate the field service industry with the others nationals trailing behind. Alls I know is from my experience the majority of their workers sub out the work to other regionals who in turn sub out the work and you end up with a lot of foreigners out there who can't speak a lick of English who don't know what the heck they're doing.


Hey now, that's not fair... I know plenty of guys who speak perfect english and don't know what the heck they are doing.


----------



## reoguys

Sorry about that ... that was our last encounter and so it was fresh in my mind. We do see all types ... who are underbidding and doing work for peanuts both American and foreign ... some who look like they just got released from prison ... and some who speak no English ... neither having a clue what they're doing or supposed to be doing.


----------



## Gypsos

reoguys said:


> Sorry about that ... that was our last encounter and so it was fresh in my mind. We do see all types ... who are underbidding and doing work for peanuts both American and foreign ... some who look like they just got released from prison ... and some who speak no English ... neither having a clue what they're doing or supposed to be doing.


I know what you mean. When I was doing commercial drywall I would keep an eye on projects I lost to these nefarious people and call in worker's Comp Code Enforcement on them once I knew they had illegals on the job or were paying the crews cash to avoid paying overhead on them. 

See it's like this... Immigration only takes away the workers and then the contractor gets new people and does the same the next week.

WC Code Enforcement shuts down the job and issues a stop work order for the offending party, hits them with massive fines and then moves up the ladder to the GC or the owner and assigns all of the people not properly covered by WC insurance to their WC insurance. 

All it takes is for a CG or owner to suddenly have 10+ guys added to his policy retroactive until the start date of the project one time and the sub is out of business. 

The fines start at $1,000 per day per person until they are covered. Going out of business does not stop the accrual of the fines. Only getting a policy does.


----------



## Guest

I have a house I wont to get rid of. There's a big tree in the back I wonder If I can hirer that guy to cut it down.


----------



## Guest

We came across this on one of our jobs. It is the duct work to this home built in the 40's or 50's. Not sure.


----------



## brm1109

brm1109 said:


> So out of the blue, I get an email from them (Safeguard) to sign up. I know everything I have read but figured what the hell, have some fun.
> I immediatley emailed the contact and asked about the insurance.
> I got the normal, additional insured, and from one of their 3 providers.
> I emailed back that as an independent business we choose insurance by service and pricing and will not be told who to use and that we couldn't make them additional insured. They responded well this protects you since your contractor insurance doesn't cover everything. Gee that is a surprise to me.


Boy they must be hurting for contractors. I just received 2 more emails from them looking for vendors. Guess this is what happens when you screw everybody and get such a bad rep.


----------



## brm1109

*Additional insured*

How many times have you added companies as additional insured and then not received any work. I am tired of their games and wasting my money. 
I had 6 companies listed as additional insured and have in the past year, either because of being slow or insane pricing only worked for 3 of them. I removed the others from the policy and from now on I am telling companies they can be named on certificates but that they will not be added as additional insured unless we get the work to justify it.
The funny part is the one company I removed because of no work for a year must have found out and called us within 5 days. "We need to be added because we have alot of work right now". My only question was ok what area is the work in? Nothing but air and then "well we should be getting a new client".
Stop wasting my time.


----------



## Guest

Anyone ever hear of this company out of Maricopa AZ ? Thanohano??????
*John Marsh *


Owner, NATIONWIDE MANAGEMENT REALTY SERVICE


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Anyone ever hear of this company out of Maricopa AZ ? Thanohano??????
> John Marsh
> 
> Owner, NATIONWIDE MANAGEMENT REALTY SERVICE


No, I have not heard of them. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> No, I have not heard of them. Sorry.


Well I guess that could be good !


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> How many times have you added companies as additional insured and then not received any work. I am tired of their games and wasting my money.
> I had 6 companies listed as additional insured and have in the past year, either because of being slow or insane pricing only worked for 3 of them. I removed the others from the policy and from now on I am telling companies they can be named on certificates but that they will not be added as additional insured unless we get the work to justify it.
> The funny part is the one company I removed because of no work for a year must have found out and called us within 5 days. "We need to be added because we have alot of work right now". My only question was ok what area is the work in? Nothing but air and then "well we should be getting a new client".
> Stop wasting my time.


I agree I tell them up front now I will not add anyone till I see a work order ( I do prove insurance coverage just do not add them untill then). I had one tell me I wish you trusted us more , which threw up a red flag. Hell no !!!!


----------



## brm1109

shipp said:


> I agree I tell them up front now I will not add anyone till I see a work order ( I do prove insurance coverage just do not add them untill then). I had one tell me I wish you trusted us more , which threw up a red flag. Hell no !!!!


As soon as somebody says "trust me" the red flags raise. It is funny after spending 15 years doing investigations and interviewing guilty people I have a pretty good sense of when they are lying.


----------



## BPWY

Politicians, lawyers, nationals, and regionals. 
Its easy to tell when they are all lying.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Politicians, lawyers, nationals, and regionals.
> Its easy to tell when they are all lying.


...every time they open their mouth?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brm1109

P3+ said:


> ...every time they open their mouth?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


We used to have a saying about the people we dealt with, " if their lips are moving, they're lying". lol:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Just got a job in.... Tear off 2 brand new roofs and reroof them because no permits were pulled LOL Gotta love it


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Just got a job in.... Tear off 2 brand new roofs and reroof them because no permits were pulled LOL Gotta love it



Oh now that's communist!!!! * Permit = TAX! * What do they do, 3 inspections? 
One after Tearoff
one after Felt is down
one after shingles are down?

Just make the owner pay the permit and a fine for god sake!!! Damn i am glad i left that commie liberal mecca MANY years ago!!! I'm not a treehuuger by any means but damn what a waste of non-renewable resources!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Oh now that's communist!!!! * Permit = TAX! * What do they do, 3 inspections?
> One after Tearoff
> one after Felt is down
> one after shingles are down?
> 
> Just make the owner pay the permit and a fine for god sake!!! Damn i am glad i left that commie liberal mecca MANY years ago!!! I'm not a treehuuger by any means but damn what a waste of non-renewable resources!!!!!


This is a Wells Fargo and I didnt do the first roof thank god....But I know what your saying hell I cant carry a hand cannon for heaven sake


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> This is a Wells Fargo and I didnt do the first roof thank god....But I know what your saying hell I cant carry a hand cannon for heaven sake


I carried anyways when i worked in the windy. IMHO it is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Worked a few jobs on the South Side around 18th and California if you know where that is.....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I carried anyways when i worked in the windy. IMHO it is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Worked a few jobs on the South Side around 18th and California if you know where that is.....


18th and california not even bad ! 63rd and cali different story LOL


----------



## Gypsos

When I first started in the trades I had the good fortune to work for a man who had been a GC for over 50 years. I learned a lot from him. 

He was always at war with the local building department and he usually won. It was amazing. 

I remember one time he sent a letter to the city building official for Sanford, Florida explaining them that he felt that one year was more than ample time for them to address any concerns they might have with his latest project and he was including a construction schedule that would be starting in one week in case they wanted to issue the permit so he could call in inspections and include them as part of the process. One week later and no permit or response. 

Sure enough, we built a 60,000 SF building and built out six 5,000 SF tenant spaces and he rented them all out. About six months later the city had him in front a judge who fined him $4,500. 

When I asked him why he did all that he said it was simple math. He knew the city would drag their feet for several months before they issued the permit and he was able to rent the building out for $30,000 per month for six months at a cost of $4,500 and he did not have to have the first inspection while we built the place. 

So he traded a $4,500 fines for $180,000 in revenues.


----------



## Guest

You left out doctors, can be trusted


----------



## thanohano44

Gypsos said:


> When I first started in the trades I had the good fortune to work for a man who had been a GC for over 50 years. I learned a lot from him.
> 
> He was always at war with the local building department and he usually won. It was amazing.
> 
> I remember one time he sent a letter to the city building official for Sanford, Florida explaining them that he felt that one year was more than ample time for them to address any concerns they might have with his latest project and he was including a construction schedule that would be starting in one week in case they wanted to issue the permit so he could call in inspections and include them as part of the process. One week later and no permit or response.
> 
> Sure enough, we built a 60,000 SF building and built out six 5,000 SF tenant spaces and he rented them all out. About six months later the city had him in front a judge who fined him $4,500.
> 
> When I asked him why he did all that he said it was simple math. He knew the city would drag their feet for several months before they issued the permit and he was able to rent the building out for $30,000 per month for six months at a cost of $4,500 and he did not have to have the first inspection while we built the place.
> 
> So he traded a $4,500 fines for $180,000 in revenues.


Love it!!!!


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> When I first started in the trades I had the good fortune to work for a man who had been a GC for over 50 years. I learned a lot from him.
> 
> He was always at war with the local building department and he usually won. It was amazing.
> 
> I remember one time he sent a letter to the city building official for Sanford, Florida explaining them that he felt that one year was more than ample time for them to address any concerns they might have with his latest project and he was including a construction schedule that would be starting in one week in case they wanted to issue the permit so he could call in inspections and include them as part of the process. One week later and no permit or response.
> 
> Sure enough, we built a 60,000 SF building and built out six 5,000 SF tenant spaces and he rented them all out. About six months later the city had him in front a judge who fined him $4,500.
> 
> When I asked him why he did all that he said it was simple math. He knew the city would drag their feet for several months before they issued the permit and he was able to rent the building out for $30,000 per month for six months at a cost of $4,500 and he did not have to have the first inspection while we built the place.
> 
> So he traded a $4,500 fines for $180,000 in revenues.


Seems like he got the better end of the deal haha.


----------



## Guest

*Property Preservation ???*

Anyone completed work for A2Z??


----------



## Guest

Introductions are in order OklahomaPP81. Go to the intro page. We like to know who we are talking to.

Az who? Lots of fine folks on here from AZ.


----------



## BPWY

A2Z


http://www.a2zfieldservices.com/


----------



## Guest

*Intro*

Okay,

I live in Oklahoma City, and have been and in the PP field now for 3 years. I have done mostly Sub-contracting through regionals. I am trying to cut out the middleman and get a little more money in the process. A2Z is a National company. I wanted to know if anyone has gone through the process with them? Thanks


----------



## Guest

OKlahomaPP81 said:


> Okay,
> 
> I live in Oklahoma City, and have been and in the PP field now for 3 years. I have done mostly Sub-contracting through regionals. I am trying to cut out the middleman and get a little more money in the process. A2Z is a National company. I wanted to know if anyone has gone through the process with them? Thanks


I have been doing work for them for years. Do alot of QC and Hud BW inspection for them.Was doing Hud Bi weekly Mait.(lawn & maid services)have not any of them in months.
A2Z is a good company to work for just make sure you read all there work order instruction. They are very picky on what photos they need. 

A2Z have always paid on time and a plus they pay biweekly:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Guest

Hey Fremont ? 4 u Do you know any contractors that might cover the area around Waarsaw IL ? Let me know thanks


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Hey Fremont ? 4 u Do you know any contractors that might cover the area around Waarsaw IL ? Let me know thanks


Sorry I don't. Never crossed the river due to your DOT regulations on trailers. Well I'd never admit it


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Sorry I don't. Never crossed the river due to your DOT regulations on trailers. Well I'd never admit it



Take the placards off the side and claim personal. 








I hauled Farm Equipment for 5 years out of Woodstock Ill on a 26' Deckover and a 30' Gooseneck. Ran Wisconsin, Minnesota, Iowa, Missouri and Indiana and was NEVER bothered. Just looked like every other farmer hauling equipment.......


----------



## Guest

Got a work order yesterday that they had pulled from another contractor. "Clean feces for $35" That was all it said. We got over there and there was probably 3 yards of the sh!! laying around on the floor, a couch the dog that had been locked in the house had destroyed and shredded and carpet every where that needed removed. It went back to them with a big fat "can complete as priced" and a new bid many, many times higher. UGGG


----------



## BPWY

That price sounds like some thing that Homeland would try to pull.



More than likely they nailed the bank for $500.
They are like that. Along with a whole lot of the other clown nationals.


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> Got a work order yesterday that they had pulled from another contractor. "Clean feces for $35" That was all it said. We got over there and there was probably 3 yards of the sh!! laying around on the floor, a couch the dog that had been locked in the house had destroyed and shredded and carpet every where that needed removed. It went back to them with a big fat "can complete as priced" and a new bid many, many times higher. UGGG


Reminds me of the siblings. They are out of control with their "bid approved at reduced rate" and the hilarious part is, if you say you can't complete for the amount, they say they can reassign but if the other contractor can't complete for that price, you have to pay the difference. It blows my mind. Logically another contractor probably won't do for the approved and that just validates that their reduced rate isn't doable.


----------



## Guest

Hello Everyone. I have been reading your posts for a year now and decided to stop stalking and finally join. Been in the PP industry for 5 years. Unfortunately most of our work is for the Nationals and we all know how that goes. Anyway, thanks for all the great info and I will chime in when I have anything helpful to post.


----------



## Gypsos

SWOH REO said:


> Reminds me of the siblings. They are out of control with their "bid approved at reduced rate" and the hilarious part is, if you say you can't complete for the amount, they say they can reassign but if the other contractor can't complete for that price, you have to pay the difference. It blows my mind. Logically another contractor probably won't do for the approved and that just validates that their reduced rate isn't doable.


Basically if you do not do it for free you pay to not do it? 

Sounds like someone I defintely do not ever want to do business with.


----------



## Guest

I have had a good relationship with a regional for about 3 years, we do a few hundred orders a month for them. Past state coordinators have said we are one of the best contractors they deal with. They got a new cordinator for Utah about 2 months ago, she always complains to me about hating her job and can't wait to quit. Today, her supervisor sent me an email about how if I didn't improve they weren't sending me anymore work. Apparently, I am not the only person she is b!tc4ing to. It is amazing how much damage one 18 year old brat can cause. If they do pull the plug, that is 10 families she will put out of work. 

Looks like I am about to get much more serious about rehabbing houses and cleaning carpets.


----------



## HollandPPC

View attachment 64237


Anyone care for some awesome possum I found rotting under a floor board today?


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Sorry I don't. Never crossed the river due to your DOT regulations on trailers. Well I'd never admit it


Man I deal with the same **** here in Kentucky. Have a dot station next to town I live in.I now have to run dot number(got busted a year ago). Dot is starting bust lawn companies also, they out control


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> Man I deal with the same **** here in Kentucky. Have a dot station next to town I live in.I now have to run dot number(got busted a year ago). Dot is starting bust lawn companies also, they out control


OH yeah! Here in Iowa no big deal....yet. Cross that State line into MN with a 2 axle trailer and expect a $1200 fine. Cross that State line into IL expect a $800 fine, Cross that State into NE expect a $210 fine and cross that line into Missouri and expect a handshake and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

OH and there is a weigh station along the interstate somewhere between Paducah, KY where the dang DOT Lady chased me down when I drove right on by the weigh station pulling my empty Dump Trailers to South Carolina....She let me off but asked that we put an extra couple straps on the double stacked dump trailers..... Guess I couldn't blame her on that one


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> OH and there is a weigh station along the interstate somewhere between Paducah, KY where the dang DOT Lady chased me down when I drove right on by the weigh station pulling my empty Dump Trailers to South Carolina....She let me off but asked that we put an extra couple straps on the double stacked dump trailers..... Guess I couldn't blame her on that one



So i suppose the communist DOT woulda pulled me over back there for this load yesterday????


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> OH yeah! Here in Iowa no big deal....yet. Cross that State line into MN with a 2 axle trailer and expect a $1200 fine. Cross that State line into IL expect a $800 fine, Cross that State into NE expect a $210 fine and cross that line into Missouri and expect a handshake and welcome :thumbup:






I hear that KS is real radical too on lawn guys and other small haulers.


So far I'm lucky. 3/4 T truck with 2 axle lawn care trailer. 
Roll right past a scale twice a day.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I hear that KS is real radical too on lawn guys and other small haulers.
> 
> 
> So far I'm lucky. 3/4 T truck with 2 axle lawn care trailer.
> Roll right past a scale twice a day.


When I got busted,was told that they look at truck and trailer weight that is over 10,000 lbs.

the truck my lawn drives is a reg. cab 1/2 ton and pulls a single axle for mower. No problems as of let this set up.

only trucks I have DOT # for our my two 3/4 tons they 9,000 lbs ea.Its all a money thing ,now that I have the # I get fax`s and email`s trying to get me to buy class for and that. all of it is so gear to the 18 wheelers!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

All it is is a money grab. DOT is a damn joke!!! Mom & Pop can pull a 5th wheel with their dually and weigh 26,000# and no problem but if a guy is pulling a landscape trailer he's busted without dot's "approval" (aka TAX)?????? Mom & Pop can also buy a 45' Diesel Pusher motorhome and roll happily down the road without a problem weighing in north of 40,000# with airbrakes and the works and NO CDL!!!!!!! Who's safer here???


----------



## GTX63

Some states will look for a "Not For Hire" posting on the trailer.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Some states will look for a "Not For Hire" posting on the trailer.



Why should that exempt rv's?? Who is safer? A guy who has been driving big rigs his entire life or Mom and pop who drove nothing bigger than a mini van who go buy A 45' Bus to go to Florida for the winter in?? By the way, I have had a CDL since 1989 and my folks own an RV resort just for those that may think i am mad at truckers and RV'ers. Lawn guys should be exempt no matter what. They are not technically hauling anything for profit. They are hauling their own equipment to a job.............


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> When I got busted,was told that they look at truck and trailer weight that is over 10,000 lbs.



When you and your load hit 10K, your stuck following USDOT rules! Anything less is just some crocked State Cop finger banging you!

And my 3/4 ton truck LOADED, 14' trailer LOADED and 3 Scags is less then 9k, so PISS OFF :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> So i suppose the communist DOT woulda pulled me over back there for this load yesterday????


Hell with that load the NSP would treat you like you had 6k worth of pot on board! :no:


----------



## JenkinsHB

Lawn Mower Man said:


> When you and your load hit 10K, your stuck following USDOT rules! Anything less is just some crocked State Cop finger banging you!
> 
> And my 3/4 ton truck LOADED, 14' trailer LOADED and 3 Scags is less then 9k, so PISS OFF :thumbup:


I believe it's the capability of your total gross load being over 10k pounds. Which a 3/4 ton and a small trailer can easily hit. You could be riding empty with a trailer and still be in violation.


----------



## mtmtnman

JenkinsHB said:


> I believe it's the capability of your total gross load being over 10k pounds. Which a 3/4 ton and a small trailer can easily hit. You could be riding empty with a trailer and still be in violation.


What it is, is discrimination. Guy with a business gets nailed and a regular joe with his Excursion pulling 4 snowmobiles on a trailer and over 10,000 don't have to do squat. Damn i hate gooberment intrusion in my life!!!


----------



## Guest

Jenkins is spot on. a 3/4t pickup will be around 7-8000 lbs plu trailer you are close...add on equipment your over. My 2001 or the 2008 Ford 250 with a 12' baby trailer is 11,000. You should hit a scale and check.... my truck and dump trailer 14' empty is 13,800.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Why should that exempt rv's?? Who is safer? A guy who has been driving big rigs his entire life or Mom and pop who drove nothing bigger than a mini van who go buy A 45' Bus to go to Florida for the winter in?? By the way, I have had a CDL since 1989 and my folks own an RV resort just for those that may think i am mad at truckers and RV'ers. Lawn guys should be exempt no matter what. They are not technically hauling anything for profit. They are hauling their own equipment to a job.............


oh it gets better they that. After i got my DOT #`s I had to have DOT person meet me to let know what I had to do to get legal. She told not to even say I was hauling a mower(s) because there was more red tape if I did(hauling fuel in mower was considered Haz Mat)

One the big things you have to make sure of a double axle trailer HAS to have trailer brakes,a safely break away box on tough of trailer,licence plate. Have have records showing (yearly)DOT inspection on all trucks,trailers in your(fleet)by a qualified inspector,have recorders of all maintains done on truck and trailer, and my personal favorite have to have a driver log on file of time and miles of trucks list under DOT #(not the same as what a 18 wheeler driver`s log book), we do not have to keep it in truck,but have have on file at office.Are under same rules as for 10 hrs driving a day.



thank god I was a trailer mechanic for Averitt express and I was qualifed to do all my own inspection, but it is nothing a complete waste of time and complete joke..


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Some states will look for a "Not For Hire" posting on the trailer.







At this point in the game the DOT cops all know this is a joke.
They've busted way too many liars in their day to believe that without verifying.


----------



## BPWY

Lawn Mower Man said:


> When you and your load hit 10K, your stuck following USDOT rules! Anything less is just some crocked State Cop finger banging you!
> 
> And my 3/4 ton truck LOADED, 14' trailer LOADED and 3 Scags is less then 9k, so PISS OFF :thumbup:





There is no way unless you have a miniature trailer hauling miniature scale models of a mower.
Even then not likely. 
Your truck weighs close to 8000k shipping weight.
Your trailer is at least 1000 by itself and 3 mowers are well over 9000.


Before you tell me I don't know what I'm talking about go hit a public scale and then we'll talk.


----------



## CSREO

We had recieved a ticket for our dump truck not having a DOT # on it approx 4 years ago. The fine here in CA was about $110. The truck is 26k. We have a 3/4 truck that pulls a 12' dump trailer and those weigh over 10, along with a 1 ton dually that pulls a 16' dump trailer. The CHP go by the GVWR, not by what you are weighing at the specific time they pull you over. We have 6 sets of scales around our work area. I only pull in with the dump truck. They will get mad at us if we were to pull in with a regular pickup and trailer. It would clog up the scales. The wait times are already long enough with the rigs.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> There is no way unless you have a miniature trailer hauling miniature scale models of a mower.
> Even then not likely.
> Your truck weighs close to 8000k shipping weight.
> Your trailer is at least 1000 by itself and 3 mowers are well over 9000.
> 
> 
> Before you tell me I don't know what I'm talking about go hit a public scale and then we'll talk.












I need a breathalyzer for my mouse









Anyways I was looking at dump receipts for the 1/2 ton both with and with out the trailer. Truck empty with 2 bodies was 6,970, trailer brought it to just under 8,000. Now sober and looking the 150 shows 6,650 and the the 250 shows 8,800 as gross weight  I was not thinking the weight difference was that much... Plus I can't even fit 3 of the Scags on the trailer without a lot of wrestling; so I have no clue what I was ranting about :blink:

GF had some choice words for me when I woke from my Vodka coma Sunday 

Sorry for the rant... Now I just need to to go and see what other forums I made an a$$ of myself on :whistling


----------



## BPWY

:laughing: :laughing:




Don't do that to your GF too often or pretty soon you'll be enjoying the vodka alone.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> OH yeah! Here in Iowa no big deal....yet. Cross that State line into MN with a 2 axle trailer and expect a $1200 fine. Cross that State line into IL expect a $800 fine, Cross that State into NE expect a $210 fine and cross that line into Missouri and expect a handshake and welcome :thumbup:


Not any more they are going strong to bust in Missouri if combine weight is over 10,000 lbs . and that is what axle rating is and gvw not actual weight. I got popped a year ago in Kansas City  just fyi,


----------



## Guest

okay....who's from Missouri??? 

Cyprexx...(grrr)
My new coordinator calls today (3rd coordinator this month).
Upset that a property has 20 inches of leaves in rear yard.
I explain that last 3 coordinators were aware...property was tenant occupied. They refused to allow us access to rear yard. We maintained rest of property for 6 months. In november, tenant is gone. We go to back yard...way overgrown and tons of leaves. Take photo, send to coordinator, explaining that this will have to be bid..can't be done for maintenance rate.
Never hear anything...next coordinator comes in. Tell her same deal, send pics and bid.
Now todays coordinator wants explanation. Told her the deal...showed all emails to back it up. She tells me to bid. I send LOW bid of 275 to remove 7000 sq ft of leaves, 12-20 inches deep.
She calls back, says no way. She was coordinator for Missouri for 10 yrs so she knows all about leaves. *Tells me that vendors in Missouri would do similiar job all day long for 125.00*. I laugh...tell her I will be happy to let Chris know, but doubt we will be resubmitting a bid.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> *Tells me that vendors in Missouri would do similiar job all day long for 125.00*. I laugh...tell her I will be happy to let Chris know, but doubt we will be resubmitting a bid.





When they tell me that I ask them "then why are you talking to me"?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> When they tell me that I ask them "then why are you talking to me"?



Guess the trip charge would kill them, lol.


----------



## SwiftRes

I'm from Iowa, and I have had probably three reps also email me about this state this month(diff one in Nov) for GMAC properties, and more than that for DILs. Also probably only 20% of my invoices for Nov/Dec/Jan had actually been submitted to accounting by the reps, I find out last week, so they are behind on payments. Not sure what the deal is there.



barefootlc said:


> okay....who's from Missouri???
> 
> Cyprexx...(grrr)
> My new coordinator calls today (3rd coordinator this month).
> Upset that a property has 20 inches of leaves in rear yard.
> I explain that last 3 coordinators were aware...property was tenant occupied. They refused to allow us access to rear yard. We maintained rest of property for 6 months. In november, tenant is gone. We go to back yard...way overgrown and tons of leaves. Take photo, send to coordinator, explaining that this will have to be bid..can't be done for maintenance rate.
> Never hear anything...next coordinator comes in. Tell her same deal, send pics and bid.
> Now todays coordinator wants explanation. Told her the deal...showed all emails to back it up. She tells me to bid. I send LOW bid of 275 to remove 7000 sq ft of leaves, 12-20 inches deep.
> She calls back, says no way. She was coordinator for Missouri for 10 yrs so she knows all about leaves. *Tells me that vendors in Missouri would do similiar job all day long for 125.00*. I laugh...tell her I will be happy to let Chris know, but doubt we will be resubmitting a bid.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> okay....who's from Missouri???
> 
> Cyprexx...(grrr)
> My new coordinator calls today (3rd coordinator this month).
> Upset that a property has 20 inches of leaves in rear yard.
> I explain that last 3 coordinators were aware...property was tenant occupied. They refused to allow us access to rear yard. We maintained rest of property for 6 months. In november, tenant is gone. We go to back yard...way overgrown and tons of leaves. Take photo, send to coordinator, explaining that this will have to be bid..can't be done for maintenance rate.
> Never hear anything...next coordinator comes in. Tell her same deal, send pics and bid.
> Now todays coordinator wants explanation. Told her the deal...showed all emails to back it up. She tells me to bid. I send LOW bid of 275 to remove 7000 sq ft of leaves, 12-20 inches deep.
> She calls back, says no way. She was coordinator for Missouri for 10 yrs so she knows all about leaves. *Tells me that vendors in Missouri would do similiar job all day long for 125.00*. I laugh...tell her I will be happy to let Chris know, but doubt we will be resubmitting a bid.




I live in Kansas City Missouri ... I would not even mow over them for that. lol


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> Guess the trip charge would kill them, lol.






I didn't mean they call me to work in MO.

Just that when any customer, bank service company or local customer tells me that so and so is cheaper and can I match their price I tell them to call that guy.

Usually the response is that their work sucks. 
Well guess what honey, you get what you pay for. My price is X, and you'll be happy with my job.


----------



## Guest

Heck I won't mow in Missouri......Sorry Shipp but its mostly rocks:laughing::laughing:

2.5 hours from KC and whenever these companies call (we are 25 miles from Lineville--yes half in MO and half in IA) I'll forward to you :clap::clap:

Barefoot,
Is the rep named Pat? We have been into the MO wilderness for Cypricks several times and they have had to pay "premium" to get us down there.


----------



## GTX63

If a rep can't be professional about issues that are "you" problems then that is what they remain.


----------



## brm1109

*Already starting here in NJ*

Well I guess it is that time of the year again when the games begin for grass cut season.
Just saw this ad. Sad part they will get people to do it and then the ones who work hard and play by the rules will be left out i the cold.

In search of Contractors/Landscapers
To cut grass at presale and REO properties
Flat fee $25/yard up to 15,000 sq. ft. 
Bid lots over 15,000 sq. ft.


----------



## GTX63

Bid is approved for 19 cyds of debris. Work is completed and invoice submitted. Then the (dramatic music) "work order inquiry" arrives a week later. Why, the bid photos only supported 7 cyds of debris they say. Go and figure. I thought we knew how to count. But hey, they are just trying to safeguard their assetts.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Bid is approved for 19 cyds of debris. Work is completed and invoice submitted. Then the (dramatic music) "work order inquiry" arrives a week later. Why, the bid photos only supported 7 cyds of debris they say. Go and figure. I thought we knew how to count. But hey, they are just trying to safeguard their assetts.


Did you make sure to schedule a photoshoot with your trailer at this WO? Remember, we gotta show that we can properly pack in debris. Oh and don't forget to schedule the placard photoshoot before the trailer photoshoot. We have to do this to safeguard our best interests! 

Don't listen to the (common sense) rumors that tell you (rightly so) that they will look at the photos and go with whichever photoshoot show the least amount of debris so that they can (and will and do) cut your payment (and pocket some $$ fraudulently). They're (not) nonsense!


----------



## mtmtnman

More Bleach & Kilz BS from the siblings. Are there really people doing this??????????????????????????? 

_"Mold- Per FNMA mold/discoloration must be reported within 10 days of discovery. FNMA will not accept bids to remediate. When mold is present at a property the following information is acceptable per FNMA. 

• Bid to bleach clean the mold and then apply Kilz to the affected area.
• If the mold is present due to seepage, a bid to bleach clean the mold and then apply Drylock. 
• The source and/or cause of the discoloration/mold.
• Exact method of treatment to be used.
• Specific location of the discoloration (if in the garage/shed, please advise if it is attached to the main dwelling).

FNMA will not approve bids to remove moldy drywall, this should just be reported.

FNMA’s pay scale for approaching discoloration/mold is $1 per square foot of the affected area. There is a $50 minimum bid base meaning; up to 50 sq ft of discoloration/mold should be bid at $50 to bleach clean and Kilz. Anything over 50 sq ft should be bid no more then a $1 per sq ft." 
_


----------



## brm1109

mtmtnman said:


> More Bleach & Kilz BS from the siblings. Are there really people doing this???????????????????????????
> 
> _"Mold- Per FNMA mold/discoloration must be reported within 10 days of discovery. FNMA will not accept bids to remediate. When mold is present at a property the following information is acceptable per FNMA.
> 
> • Bid to bleach clean the mold and then apply Kilz to the affected area.
> • If the mold is present due to seepage, a bid to bleach clean the mold and then apply Drylock.
> • The source and/or cause of the discoloration/mold.
> • Exact method of treatment to be used.
> • Specific location of the discoloration (if in the garage/shed, please advise if it is attached to the main dwelling).
> 
> FNMA will not approve bids to remove moldy drywall, this should just be reported.
> 
> FNMA’s pay scale for approaching discoloration/mold is $1 per square foot of the affected area. There is a $50 minimum bid base meaning; up to 50 sq ft of discoloration/mold should be bid at $50 to bleach clean and Kilz. Anything over 50 sq ft should be bid no more then a $1 per sq ft."
> _


I WILL NOT bid to bleach clean and apply Kilz. What happens when after you are done with it and the mold is now behind the drywall. Who is going to be hit with the fines. The contractor.


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> I WILL NOT bid to bleach clean and apply Kilz. What happens when after you are done with it and the mold is now behind the drywall. Who is going to be hit with the fines. The contractor.


What it comes down to is they don't want to pay to have it done right so if a contractor does it this way and mold is still there they get it done right for FREE on the original contractors insurance!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What it comes down to is they don't want to pay to have it done right so if a contractor does it this way and mold is still there they get it done right for FREE on the original contractors insurance!!!


Why doesn't someone put together a coherent document outlining the danger of treating mold in this way. It is very dangerous to future homeowners and the "legitimacy" of foreclosures. If word gets out about this, people will be even more hesitant to purchase a foreclosure. If word gets out, people can make an INFORMED decision when they go to purchase a house that has been "treated" for mold. Get some input from mold experts and send the document to reporters and see what happens.

Also, maybe it will lead into an investigation of some of these companies that are undoubtedly acting in a criminally negligent manner in order to make a few bucks.


----------



## BPWY

IF they are not lying and thats actually the FNMA way, there will be a document online to that effect.

They can't provide it....... I'd call em liars to their face.


----------



## BPWY

After over a month with no measurable snow....... we get 6 to 12 in the forecast and whats my clutch do???

Goes south. Just lovely.

Lucky me that a good friend came over yesterday and helped me change it. Theres no way I'd have been able to get it done by myself.


And yup, both of us were FNGs. 
Not so much now. lol


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> More Bleach & Kilz BS from the siblings. Are there really people doing this???????????????????????????
> 
> _"Mold- Per FNMA mold/discoloration must be reported within 10 days of discovery. FNMA will not accept bids to remediate. When mold is present at a property the following information is acceptable per FNMA.
> 
> • Bid to bleach clean the mold and then apply Kilz to the affected area.
> • If the mold is present due to seepage, a bid to bleach clean the mold and then apply Drylock.
> • The source and/or cause of the discoloration/mold.
> • Exact method of treatment to be used.
> • Specific location of the discoloration (if in the garage/shed, please advise if it is attached to the main dwelling).
> 
> FNMA will not approve bids to remove moldy drywall, this should just be reported.
> 
> FNMA’s pay scale for approaching discoloration/mold is $1 per square foot of the affected area. There is a $50 minimum bid base meaning; up to 50 sq ft of discoloration/mold should be bid at $50 to bleach clean and Kilz. Anything over 50 sq ft should be bid no more then a $1 per sq ft."
> _


They go by the old adage "Powder and Paint makes it look like what it ain't.":no:


----------



## Guest

I have so much work I can barely keep up help me


----------



## REO2Rentals

XLARGEX said:


> I have so much work I can barely keep up help me


That is wonderful :thumbup::clap:


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> That is wonderful :thumbup::clap:


I agree not complaining just long days lol


----------



## Guest

2012 self imposed new rule: No More Working for Nationals. Too much b.s. to deal with. Strictly working through REO Brokers. Meet them at the property, re-key and wint for just under their allowable ($300 wint/ $70 per lock) fill out the evaluation form with them for estimated costs, take before pics. Agent submits form, I get notice to bid work, submit bid and pics, get w/o. Do work, submit invoice & after pics, receive payment 7-10 days. Doesn't get much easier than that. 3 Brokers that get Wells Fargo properties only and Wells is fixing up every property. Netted 9k so far this year and starting the next one Monday. Don't know how long it will last, but I'll ride this gravy train to the end.


----------



## GTX63

Good for you. It's an excellent business plan and has been a steady bed of income to us for quite a while now. I stayed in the office yesterday to see for myself why we have staff spending hours on end a day trying to recover shorted invoices and chargebacks for items like missing zip codes on sign in sheets. Then arguing with a National over why I will not send a contractor a half day drive for a no charge bid, why my mold bid for 10K will not be cut to $2500, why 19 cyds of debris is not 7...
I would rather fish all day and let my company make a little money than claw and scratch and scream for a few more crumbs.


----------



## GTX63

danny1217 said:


> 2012 self imposed new rule: No More Working for Nationals. Too much b.s. to deal with. /QUOTE]
> 
> To see how this industry is changing, all you have to do is read all of the requests on this forum for info on this company or that company from newbie start ups with 1 or 2 posts. They are asking about the third and forth rung in the ladder and if they pay, if they send you work, etc. Unemployed, ex painters, carpenters, bankers, etc...They don't know what that $45 winterization paid 2 years ago, and that they can count on getting paid maybe for 70% of their reoccuring orders. The Nationals know all of this and they are sucking them all up.


----------



## Guest

Exactly right, case in point: Was working for a national for about a year, not alot of work but enough, $ was o.k. till they under bid their competitors to get a new client and changed their pay matrix. Gave me 4 wints in November at $70 per and I told them no way. They said we've got a line outside the door of guys that'll do it. I said, then open the door! Bye,Bye


----------



## Guest

danny1217 said:


> Exactly right, case in point: Was working for a national for about a year, not alot of work but enough, $ was o.k. till they under bid their competitors to get a new client and changed their pay matrix. Gave me 4 wints in November at $70 per and I told them no way. They said we've got a line outside the door of guys that'll do it. I said, then open the door! Bye,Bye


Ain't that the truth. There's people that will do it for less, my names not will let him have it.


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> 2012 self imposed new rule: No More Working for Nationals. Too much b.s. to deal with. Strictly working through REO Brokers. Meet them at the property, re-key and wint for just under their allowable ($300 wint/ $70 per lock) fill out the evaluation form with them for estimated costs, take before pics. Agent submits form, I get notice to bid work, submit bid and pics, get w/o. Do work, submit invoice & after pics, receive payment 7-10 days. Doesn't get much easier than that. 3 Brokers that get Wells Fargo properties only and Wells is fixing up every property. Netted 9k so far this year and starting the next one Monday. Don't know how long it will last, but I'll ride this gravy train to the end.




Glad that's working for you. Premiere (Wells) only gets 3-4 properties a month here and very few need anything. Most are in move in condition. The properties that need work are BOA and FAS has all of that sown up now. That last Well's house i did any work on was 3 months ago. 7 Yr Old home, 5 Cu Yds of debris and a sales clean. Boiler system so heat/water was left on. House sold just before Christmas........................


----------



## Guest

*lurker question*

i lurk around here sometimes to find out if i want to try all this

kind of sounds tricky to get and make money

my question what is *wints* or *wint*


----------



## JDRM

:thumbsup:Wint would be winterization, or wints would be more that one winterization.


----------



## Guest

What is the altisource *RFP - Regional vendors for pre foreclosure inspections*?
Received an email asking if we were interested, but it never explains what it is....


And, thought I had read here that FAS lost all the AHMSI work?
Received several work orders from them today....all with AHMSI as client.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> What is the altisource *RFP - Regional vendors for pre foreclosure inspections*?
> Received an email asking if we were interested, but it never explains what it is....
> 
> 
> And, thought I had read here that FAS lost all the AHMSI work?
> Received several work orders from them today....all with AHMSI as client.


Open W/O's will stay with F** until "work" is finished. If we go to a house and the blue l/b with white sticker is gone, we put in for a t/c. All the recurring/ maids/ bids/ are gone. just our rehab work is left w/ american home.


----------



## agcreno

go do it said:


> i lurk around here sometimes to find out if i want to try all this
> 
> kind of sounds tricky to get and make money
> 
> my question what is *wints* or *wint*



:whistling


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Glad that's working for you. Premiere (Wells) only gets 3-4 properties a month here and very few need anything. Most are in move in condition. The properties that need work are BOA and FAS has all of that sown up now. That last Well's house i did any work on was 3 months ago. 7 Yr Old home, 5 Cu Yds of debris and a sales clean. Boiler system so heat/water was left on. House sold just before Christmas........................


Yea,PAS wants heat left on at 58-60 degrees but also orders the wint. I've been makin' extra $ bidding to install valves to isolate domestic from heat for wint and winterize boiler system in case of power loss. I note on initial bid not responsible for freeze damage if power loss causes no heat and heating lines burst. Case in point: went back to a property recently to check on something for the agent, we had winterized the heating system. Walked in and it was cold as hell in the house, someone had shut off the boiler. If the heating wasn't winterized, could have been some major freeze damage.
On another note.......
I know you've been in this biz for a while so you probably already do this, but I monitor Wells web site for Bank Owned listings, get the agents name and contact them for work. All of them already have a vendor they use but I got 2 to start using me because they were fed up with who they had. As the saying goes..."Timing is Everything"


----------



## JDRM

That is good news!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Geez, Another one hiring hacks on C/L!!
_
MH Landscaping and services is seeking reliable individuals to maintain unoccupied properties. Most of the work we do consists of lawn maintenance. To work with us, you would need to have reliable access to the equipment necessary to complete each job. This equipment includes a lawn mower, weed eater, digital camera (smart phone is acceptable) and reliable internet access. Visit us at www.mhlands.com and select >Home >Available Positions for more information._ 

And the pricing is laughable!!! MAYBE in a tract housing situation with 2,000 sq ft of lawn to cut and 10 or 12 in a 1-2 block area but damn i burn $15 bucks worth of diesel between homes!!! Also not no contact info on their website.


----------



## BPWY

"All prices are based on lots less than 15k sq ft"


OK, lets do some assumptions, and some what ifs.

IF there were at least 4 side by side, and IF all them had a gate big enough to get my 60'' ZTR into all of the yard, you might be able to do 4 an hr. 
At $15 each 4 an hr would be acceptable pay. BUT the above two IFs are not going to happen, so my answer is no!
I get 40 to 60 from local customers for 15k sq ft. I damn sure aint going to work so stupid cheap as they are paying. 


Here is an example of a $50 per cut yard I do. I don't think I'll be going to $15 yards any time soon.


----------



## brm1109

*Need better information*

This is the 4th initial secure order in a row that when we get to the property, there are people living there.
I have now spent more on labor for bring my guy with me than I made.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Geez, Another one hiring hacks on C/L!!
> 
> MH Landscaping and services is seeking reliable individuals to maintain unoccupied properties. Most of the work we do consists of lawn maintenance. To work with us, you would need to have reliable access to the equipment necessary to complete each job. This equipment includes a lawn mower, weed eater, digital camera (smart phone is acceptable) and reliable internet access. Visit us at www.mhlands.com and select >Home >Available Positions for more information.
> 
> And the pricing is laughable!!! MAYBE in a tract housing situation with 2,000 sq ft of lawn to cut and 10 or 12 in a 1-2 block area but damn i burn $15 bucks worth of diesel between homes!!! Also not no contact info on their website.


Sweet! Where do I sign up!!


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> This is the 4th initial secure order in a row that when we get to the property, there are people living there.
> I have now spent more on labor for bring my guy with me than I made.






I feel your frustration brother.

I hate to keep beating a dead horse but once again there are MANY reasons my company is exiting stage left from the P&P biz stage.

My advice to every one is to diversify. P&P should only be part of your business model. 
I also never recommend to newbs to try and enter the business.


----------



## mtmtnman

Less than 10% of what i do is P&P now. REO and broker work can be frustrating but the $$$$ is good....


----------



## Guest

fyi sweetwater field services just burnt us for 1,100.00 bunch of scums


----------



## Guest

hickory reo said:


> fyi sweetwater field services just burnt us for 1,100.00 bunch of scums


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Guest

thanks just helping them out thats what happens when your the nice guy i gus


----------



## Guest

hickory reo said:


> thanks just helping them out thats what happens when your the nice guy i gus


If your done with them ,call thier client.


----------



## Guest

*All these complaints....*

I have noticed since I have come back to this board that there are numerous complaints concerning jobs, pay rates, etc, etc. I would like to remind everyone that the reason these things happen is simply because you have to stop and look at where you are on that food chain. You are contracting from a contractor who subs his work from another contractor who may or may not be the actual M & M for that particular bank. 

After spending 27 years in this industry there are some facts I do know for sure.

Guys, the prices have NOT changed! The M & Ms have to pay the HUD allowables minus 20% only! It is the companies farther down the chain that are burning you. It is even happening in the inspection segment of the industry. Do Not work for these contractor shysters. Go to the actual M & Ms and contract with them.
And I am not referring to the HUD contract awards either! We all know those companies are shysters. For God's sake they are bidding on contracts that have already been price fixed! I would never do any HUD properties unless we were paid the allowable. Contractors will continue to be the monkeys on a chain working for peanuts while the organ grinder and his masters split the profits, as long as they allow it. 
They cannot make you accept work orders. 
As for not being paid. Sorry, I would have already called that bank and emailed my intention to place liens, client or no client. Call your HUD state director and that will be the first thing out of their mouth. "Why haven't you filed liens?"
My point in all of this is that you are private contractors and you are the only ones who can control what happens to your business, Cut the fat and work for the real contracts so you can turn your profit margins around.
Again, just my two cents for what it is worth.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> If your done with them ,call thier client.


gave them to feb 10th to pay in full then my lawer will handle it the work was done for m&m mortgage services inc not shure if they are direct but tried to talk to m&m with no luck


----------



## GTX63

Beverly S said:


> Guys, the prices have NOT changed!


Yes Beverly, they have, as well as the costs.
Some posts on this forum may be construed as whining, belly aching, sour grapes, etc. I say keep them coming. The new vendors need to go into this mess with their eyes wide open and fully informed as to the risks. It hasn't taken 27 years for changes in this industry to occurr. It is different now than from September 2011, from February 2011, from November 2010, etc. The old ways do not work, nor do the prices, middleman or no.


----------



## Guest

so did you do the work order for sweetwater or was it an actual M&M Mortgage services work order? Did you contract to work for M & M Mortgage? sweetwater is just another contractor and that would make you their sub. You need to call M & M Mortgage and the first thing out of your mouth should be "I am filing leins. " They do not want leins, it makes them look like the bad guy to the bank. They do not like to get involved with contractor's subs and that will,be one reason you are not getting a good response. 

Again look at where you are on that food chain. Call M & M and ask to apply to be their direct contractor. Take the contract away from sweet water. Whatever you do, do NOT offer to work at a bigger discount! Offer a better timeline, or an extra service such as , we always gave 200 photos minimum on an initial. That got us contracts. Go after that work and secure it for your own company. and place those leins so everyone knows you do not play games.


----------



## GTX63

Hickroyreo is who was scammed for the $1500. We don't work for the fly by nights, and we have cut way back on what we do for the nationals since we only operate on our terms. Local brokers, lenders, insurance, etc is where we can charge what we are worth. We get our prices. I found how much time we wasted chasing money for the Safeguards, FAS, Five Brothers, Cyprexx, and started kicking them to the curb. Doesn't change the fact that the industry is changing and it isn't benefiting the vendor. The company that is in it for the long term will learn to adapt and change their business model. Everyone else will get chewed up and spit out.


----------



## Guest

Certainly the costs have changed as well as the HUD allowables have changed. As I have said before the M & Ms are paying the HUD allowables with their 20% discount. Getting to the top company can be a bit tedious and a bit of hard work finding them, but well worth it in the long run. 
I know the contractors are struggling and having a tough time just keeping their heads above water and trying to keep their own mortgages paid. But it is also contractors who will price cut and stab each other in the backs. Guys that has to stop. You need to stick together and help each other out.
You know there is a lock company with a brother who became a millionaire in one short year by doing preservation. Think about how many contractors he did not pay. Think about how many families he cheated out of their own homes. He is a millionaire and he does not care. There is one in New York the same way and one in Detroit. 
They were contractors just like all of you, but they got greedy. The only way to stop this is to stick together and keep this from happening. 
Me. 
This board is great because you can inform one another. I will be calling all the M & M's the next two days and I will post what they do pay. I want to get it from the horses mouths. I know most of them personally they all started back when I was a new Broker and they were new also.
Let's just see what really is going on.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> so did you do the work order for sweetwater or was it an actual M&M Mortgage services work order? Did you contract to work for M & M Mortgage? sweetwater is just another contractor and that would make you their sub. You need to call M & M Mortgage and the first thing out of your mouth should be "I am filing leins. " They do not want leins, it makes them look like the bad guy to the bank. They do not like to get involved with contractor's subs and that will,be one reason you are not getting a good response.
> 
> Again look at where you are on that food chain. Call M & M and ask to apply to be their direct contractor. Take the contract away from sweet water. Whatever you do, do NOT offer to work at a bigger discount! Offer a better timeline, or an extra service such as , we always gave 200 photos minimum on an initial. That got us contracts. Go after that work and secure it for your own company. and place those leins so everyone knows you do not play games.


the liens will be placed i think sweetwater got the work from fas i am trying to follow the papper trail that i have and found some fas wording so i do have a call into m&m but they dont return the messages i left . i dont think i want to become a vendor for them i heard all bad not good i am just a little fish in a big sea trying to provided for my family then their is scum like this az property rehab (john briggs) took me for 20 thousand a year and a half back just recovered from that sweet water said they maild a check on jan 25 still no check they called friday with 10 work orders and i said no i have to go i will be back latter


----------



## Guest

I hear so many contractors refer to "nationals". A national is nothing more than any company who wants to hire subs in more than ten states. Maxim enterprises is a national, Mcgaffrey properties is a national and Nomad was a national. 

There are in fact M&M's who are NOT nationals but are Regionals depending on the banks they serve.

Guys have any of you tried getting a few of you together in your own state and approaching the banks in your area for statewide services?
Heck offer that 20% discount to the bank! It is only the international big five banks that have to have 50 state coverage and we all know there are many more banks than that.
There are solutions and ways around the problems because you are so correct. with time nothing stays the same and everything does change. That indeed requires you to change how your company does business and how you think of this industry. There is so much more to this industry than Residential preservation and maintenance. I flinch everytime I speak to a contractor and they tell me that maintaining these foreclosed homes is a hard way to make a living. 
Our company had branched out a year after the bubble burst, We went to commercials and we went to investment properties. We knew we had to diversify to stay competitive. Maybe it's time for the contractors to look around and see the opportunities they are walking over.


----------



## Guest

I am confused, who exactly is the M& M? is it M&M mortgage or is it FAS.? 
If it is FAS you need to get to the right person and raise heck. They are a bad company to start with because they hire bad vendor managers and give them bonus's to save money on work orders.

If it is FAS call Jeff brown or Larry Beck and tell them you are going to place liens. And this is important so pay close attention please...... Make sure you tell them you are going to place liens on only the VA and HUD properties, This will definately get their attention. And be prepared. If leins are placed on those two entities properties all hell will break lose at the M & M company. why? Hell hath no fury like a government entity.
So pull your work orders and look for only those two type of properties. Don't have any? No problem, HUD and VA don't know that neither does Jeff or Larry. Yes, you may have to bluff your way to your paycheck but it works, and hey, all is fair when dealing with shysters! LOL


----------



## mtmtnman

Beverly S said:


> or an extra service such as , we always gave 200 photos minimum on an initial. That got us contracts. Go after that work and secure it for your own company. and place those leins so everyone knows you do not play games.



The photo thing is becoming a HUGE joke. I currently work for USDA. They require NO PHOTOS. (i always take some for my own records but don't have to screw with action shots) They just require you do work properly and stand behind it. Send an invoice and it's paid in 2 weeks. No problem!! Same thing with direct broker work! From my contact at USDA, Core Logic will be taking over all homes for them next month. Core logic pays 1/2 the rate on most work while also taking a discount on top of the CHEAP RATES and you have to spend hours taking and uploading photos. Then if your lucky and they are happy with the damn photos you "MIGHT" be paid in 6 weeks and "COULD" get a chargeback for said work a year or 2 down the road. This industry has TOTALLY went to hell!! 

Most real estate agents and local government offices LOVE using local contractors as they have a connection. The Nationals try to HIDE the contractors from the locals. I cannot tell you how many nationals i have pissed off with my local connections. They don't want us in the field to know what's going on PERIOD!!

Case in point, Got a work order from a national in Florida Friday. _"Please go to the property and secure. Regardless of PB's, we can now complete initials as a lockout was done by the Sheriff's office and the court system has released it to us. Please provide bid or flat rate within 48 hours
along with pics."_


Guess what??? WRONG!!!

#1. No need to secure it as it was done by my locksmith on the day of the Sheriffs Eviction 2/1/12

#2. Per the attorneys involved, The owner has 5 days + another 15 days to make arrangements to remove belongings.

I would not have known a thing about this without knowing who the broker is and making a phone call. Can you imagine the hot water i would be in if i had tossed this persons crap in the landfill? Of course the National thinks i am wrong and the broker had to have the attorney contact them yesterday. Now all i hear is "CRICKETS" out of the national.............:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

Wow, that sounds like a cyprexx deal if I ever heard one. 
Working for the brokers is a real good idea, however commercial work has never required a lot of photos. residential does.
I would be careful working for Realtors as well, there was a contractor who took the blame for a brand new half million dollar mansion where a pipe broke and mold grew throughout the house. after two years of court proceedings he is doing 10 to 20 years, the broker got a slap on the wrist.


----------



## mtmtnman

Beverly S said:


> Wow, that sounds like a cyprexx deal if I ever heard one.



DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING-DING! We have a winner!!!



> Working for the brokers is a real good idea, however commercial work has never required a lot of photos. residential does.
> I would be careful working for Realtors as well, there was a contractor who took the blame for a brand new half million dollar mansion where a pipe broke and mold grew throughout the house. after two years of court proceedings he is doing 10 to 20 years, the broker got a slap on the wrist.


Fortunately i have EXCELLENT brokers. We have a regular phone tree thing going and if any of us are going out of the local area, we call each other to see what might be needed to save trips. Saves us all a LOT of windshield time as a lot of our properties are a long ways off.......


----------



## brm1109

*Gas going up*

Well here we go. I was at my regular station today and the owner said that by May they are looking @ $4.00 per gallon.
If that happened will definitly be cutting down on second bids.


----------



## BPWY

Beverly S said:


> Wow, that sounds like a cyprexx deal if I ever heard one.
> Working for the brokers is a real good idea, however commercial work has never required a lot of photos. residential does.
> I would be careful working for Realtors as well, there was a contractor who took the blame for a brand new half million dollar mansion where a pipe broke and mold grew throughout the house. after two years of court proceedings he is doing 10 to 20 years, the broker got a slap on the wrist.







Thats what happens when hack "contractors" don't have insurance.


----------



## BPWY

Beverly S said:


> Certainly the costs have changed as well as the HUD allowables have changed. As I have said before the M & Ms are paying the HUD allowables with their 20% discount. Getting to the top company can be a bit tedious and a bit of hard work finding them, but well worth it in the long run.
> I know the contractors are struggling and having a tough time just keeping their heads above water and trying to keep their own mortgages paid. But it is also contractors who will price cut and stab each other in the backs. Guys that has to stop. You need to stick together and help each other out.
> You know there is a lock company with a brother who became a millionaire in one short year by doing preservation. Think about how many contractors he did not pay. Think about how many families he cheated out of their own homes. He is a millionaire and he does not care. There is one in New York the same way and one in Detroit.
> They were contractors just like all of you, but they got greedy. The only way to stop this is to stick together and keep this from happening.
> Me.
> This board is great because you can inform one another. I will be calling all the M & M's the next two days and I will post what they do pay. I want to get it from the horses mouths. I know most of them personally they all started back when I was a new Broker and they were new also.
> Let's just see what really is going on.






Dont be shy to name names on these bad eggs so that other contractors are not burned by them.


----------



## Guest

Have NO fear, I will be finding the companies who have gone bad the good guys who have remained good. Everyone has a right to know if there is a snake in the grass when they are hunting for their own livlihood.
And those bad eggs are Maxim Enterprises, McGaffrey properties and Nomad. There are plenty more if your stomachs can take it.


----------



## Guest

LOL what are they going to do to me? Fire me? pull my contract? I am retired! Not give me work orders? They all know me personally. They know I will not only list them in my books but I will list them on every single web site that contractors frequent.
My personal vendetta is to put those predators out of business, because it is the very same type of people on wall street and in the big five banks that are destroying our country. 
I guess I am an old lady with a genuine purpose to wake up each morning and do something positive in this world, so it is a better place for our grandchildren.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> I am confused, who exactly is the M& M? is it M&M mortgage or is it FAS.?
> If it is FAS you need to get to the right person and raise heck. They are a bad company to start with because they hire bad vendor managers and give them bonus's to save money on work orders.
> 
> If it is FAS call Jeff brown or Larry Beck and tell them you are going to place liens. And this is important so pay close attention please...... Make sure you tell them you are going to place liens on only the VA and HUD properties, This will definately get their attention. And be prepared. If leins are placed on those two entities properties all hell will break lose at the M & M company. why? Hell hath no fury like a government entity.
> So pull your work orders and look for only those two type of properties. Don't have any? No problem, HUD and VA don't know that neither does Jeff or Larry. Yes, you may have to bluff your way to your paycheck but it works, and hey, all is fair when dealing with shysters! LOL


m&m mortgage services is who the work is for sweetwater uses ezinspections and themain girl that set up the work orders went on vacation so i got work orders that say the client is fas and i have to post the house with m&m postings so i think sweetwater is with fas not m&m


----------



## Guest

That does not make sense. If you are posting the properties with M&M Mortgage stickers then it would not be FAS as the M & M. Possibly FAS could be sub contracting these orders. Call ez inspections and ask who the m&M is. You have tyo know who is the M & M to get results.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> That does not make sense. If you are posting the properties with M&M Mortgage stickers then it would not be FAS as the M & M. Possibly FAS could be sub contracting these orders. Call ez inspections and ask who the m&M is. You have tyo know who is the M & M to get results.


m&m mortgage services inc hired fas fas hired sweetwater field services then i got hired by sweetwater


----------



## Guest

hickory reo said:


> m&m mortgage services inc hired fas fas hired sweetwater field services then i got hired by sweetwater


Is it M&M out of Ohio?


----------



## Guest

That's the only one I can find.

On a side note; I never know what to put in a references section of applications like the one M&M has. Are they looking for personal? Professional? I don't put in professional references because who I contract with is proprietary. And why would they want personal references?


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> Is it M&M out of Ohio?


miami fl


----------



## Guest

The one out of Miami Fla. is a real M & M and they certainly do NOT work like that Call and ask for Armand, he will be very concerned about leins. They have a good reputation and do not need to have it ruined at this point. 
please tell me what FAS claimed their reason was for not paying you? 
You are on the bottom of this food chain , how can you possibly make any money even if they DO pay you???? Why would you work for a sub of a sub to start with?? You need to call some real m&M's and get hired. Try First Preston or REO allegiance. Or call moe at A2Z in Florida . They will not cheat you if you do the job correctly. You are in Az. Correct?


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> The one out of Miami Fla. is a real M & M and they certainly do NOT work like that Call and ask for Armand, he will be very concerned about leins. They have a good reputation and do not need to have it ruined at this point.
> please tell me what FAS claimed their reason was for not paying you?
> You are on the bottom of this food chain , how can you possibly make any money even if they DO pay you???? Why would you work for a sub of a sub to start with?? You need to call some real m&M's and get hired. Try First Preston or REO allegiance. Or call moe at A2Z in Florida . They will not cheat you if you do the job correctly. You are in Az. Correct?


juan from m&m called me back he does not want a lien i guss sweetwater did not pay all of their subs so i think i will be getting paid just sent them a invoice i rearly take work that far down but they call me and i gave it a shot as its a little slow here most of my work is with wsr preservation,ams,sentinel and all year services. i believe i applied to them with no luck


----------



## Guest

Are you doing inspections? P & P ? or both? I know some very good m&M's that will give you a chance. Let me know. 
I am speaking with most of them today and tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> Are you doing inspections? P & P ? or both? I know some very good m&M's that will give you a chance. Let me know.
> I am speaking with most of them today and tomorrow.


i do both. i have good references not very big i have a couple of guys on payroll and work with a good friend that has a coupl of guys just trying to pay the bills as construction took a dive out here . if you know any one that needs vendors in arizona let me know and thanks well i am off to yuma for two days got a bunch of work orders out their.talk to you latter and again thanks


----------



## Guest

Guys have any of you tried getting a few of you together in your own state and approaching the banks in your area for statewide services?
Heck offer that 20% discount to the bank! It is only the international big five banks that have to have 50 state coverage and we all know there are many more banks than that.
There are solutions and ways around the problems because you are so correct. with time nothing stays the same and everything does change. That indeed requires you to change how your company does business and how you think of this industry. There is so much more to this industry than Residential preservation and maintenance. I flinch everytime I speak to a contractor and they tell me that maintaining these foreclosed homes is a hard way to make a living. 
Our company had branched out a year after the bubble burst, We went to commercials and we went to investment properties. We knew we had to diversify to stay competitive. Maybe it's time for the contractors to look around and see the opportunities they are walking over.[/QUOTE]

Beverly, Intrusting to read ur post, good information thank u. 
There is a couple guys in my state who are doing just what u say there going direct and have the $$ & connections to do it. I've seen there prices to me, but the big hit was the nat.(we do work for) price sheet I saw. OUCH. pure greed.


----------



## REO2Rentals

72opp said:


> That's the only one I can find.
> 
> On a side note; I never know what to put in a references section of applications like the one M&M has. Are they looking for personal? Professional? I don't put in professional references because who I contract with is proprietary. And why would they want personal references?


Got same question here too.


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO, 72opp,

As far as the references they are asking for, it is professional references. 

I always listed local REO brokers that we had completed work for and Coordinators, QC Reps, Etc. from the other Nationals we worked for.

Of course you have to get their consent and let them know that you are using them as a reference for whatever company you are applying to. 

In the past I have actually called a few Nationals on this as I was filling out applications.


----------



## brm1109

*Think I will pass*

So I receive a call from another company about a lot of volume and this is the pricing. I responded that there is no way we can work for these prices with insurance and licenses. 
I got the response, well we have hundreds of contractors working for us and just thought we would give you an opportunity. Really 100's working for you and you contacted me out of the blue. Then they asked if I knew anybody that might want fill in work. No one will do it at this rate.
Good luck...

Contractor Services Pricing 

Trip charge (this includes bids, estimates, photos, restoring utilities) per property $17.00 
Locks- 1st Lock- (secure and resecures) $28.00 
Locks- any additional locks each (doesn't include padlock and hasp) $15.00 
Locks- padlock and hasp (each) $7.00 
Janitorial (initial and monthly) $40.00 
Grass cuts- (up to 2,000 sq ft) $20.00 
Grass cuts- (2001 sq ft - 15,000 sq ft) $30.00 
Grass cuts- (over 15,000 sq ft or over 1' high covering the entire property) call for pricing 
Cap pipe $15.00 
Cap wire $4.00 
Cap toilet call for pricing 
Outlet covers (each) $2.50 
Switch plates (each) $2.50 
Installing dehumidifier $200.00 
Installing sump pump $120.00 
Pressure test (separate client order) $20.00 
Winterization (dry) $37.50 
Winterization (wet and radiant heat) $82.00 
Thaw property- bid to replace water heater or boiler due to frozen property $250.00 
Appliance removal (needs authorization) call for pricing 
Debris removal (all debris including hazards) $20 per CYD 
Repair pipe separation $15.00 
Allow access- 1st hour $15.00 
Allow access- any additional hours but only up to 3 hours total (per ea wk order) $10.00 
Installing handrails call for pricing 
Installing security door $75.00 
Board windows (2'x2' small) each $35.00 
Board windows (3'x3' medium) each $50.00 
Board windows (4'x4' large) each $70.00 
Pump basement (provide pictures of yard stick/tape measure to show depth) $65 per ft 
Tarping of a roof $260.00 per 20x20 
Tarping a pool call for pricing


----------



## mtmtnman




----------



## GTX63

Name the company


----------



## BPWY

I saw some wording that reminded me of Homeland.


----------



## Guest

*The list of banks and their M&amp;Ms.*

As I promised here is the bank REO list the banks with no URL for properties has more than one M & M company usually cyprexx ( atlas REO) or AIM or REO allegiance or [email protected] in the southern USA. and of course First Preston, Keystone and M & M Mortgage. I apologise for deleting this list but one member pointed out that it was too hard to navigate.

Please notice that as always Bank of am. and wells fargo still have their own servicing companies. respectively Bof c field services and Five Brothers. 
Also the big five remain;
Citigroup
Chase J P Morgan
Bank of america
GMAC
Wells Fargo.


These are the top m& Ms. and that means they manage AND market the properties themselves. So if you are working for a company and they have a sticker for some other company in the window you are down lower on the food chain. I spoke with all the big five and they are hiring in every state. Guys this is not rocket science, go to the respective urls and get the m&M's info then sign up!


----------



## REO2Rentals

72opp said:


> That's the only one I can find.
> 
> On a side note; I never know what to put in a references section of applications like the one M&M has. Are they looking for personal? Professional? I don't put in professional references because who I contract with is proprietary. And why would they want personal references?





Beverly S said:


> As I promised here is the bank REO list the banks with no URL for properties has more than one M & M company usually cyprexx ( atlas REO) or AIM or REO allegiance or [email protected] in the southern USA. and of course First Preston, Keystone and M & M Mortgage.
> 
> Please notice that as always Bank of am. and wells fargo still have their own servicing companies. respectively Bof c field services and Five Brothers.
> Also the big five remain;
> Citigroup
> Chase J P Morgan
> Bank of america
> GMAC
> Wells Fargo.
> 
> 
> If you go to the respective url and click on a stae for properties, when you click on any property it will bring up that regional M&M that they are contracting with. These are the top m& Ms. and that means they manage AND market the properties themselves. So if you are working for a company and they have a sticker for some other company in the window you are down lower on the food chain. I spoke with all the big five and they are hiring in every state. Guys this is not rocket science, go to the respective urls and get the m&M's info then sign up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank REO List
> 
> 
> AmSouth Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: Regions Bank Owned
> 
> Bank Of America
> Our REO Review
> URL: Bank of America Bank Owned
> 
> Beal Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: Beal Bank Bank Owned
> 
> BB&T
> Our REO Review
> URL: BB&T© Bank Owned
> 
> Citibank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> Compass Bank
> 
> Our REO Review
> URL: Compass Bank Owned
> 
> Countrywide Home Loans
> Our REO Review
> URL: Bank of america Field services
> 
> Downey Savings
> Our REO Review
> URL: Downey Bank Owned
> 
> Fannie Mae
> Our REO Review
> URL: FannieMae Bank Owned
> 
> FDIC
> Our REO Review
> URL: FDIC Bank Owned
> 
> Fidelity National Financial
> Our REO Review
> URL: FIS Bank Owned
> 
> First National Bank of Alaska
> Our REO Review
> URL: FNB Alaska Bank Owned
> 
> First Preston
> Our REO Review
> URL: First Preston Listings
> 
> Freddie Mac
> Our REO Review
> URL: Freddie Mac Owned
> 
> Fremont Investment & Loan
> Our REO Review
> URL:
> 
> GMAC
> Our REO Review
> URL: GMAC/CAPMARK Owned
> 
> GRP Financial (Sallie Mae)
> Our REO Review
> URL: GRP Bank Owned
> 
> HMBI
> Our REO Review:
> URL: HMBI Property Search
> 
> Home Loan Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: Home Loan Bank Owned
> 
> HSBC
> Our REO Review
> URL: HSBC Bank Owned
> 
> HSBC Commercial
> Our REO Review
> URL: HSBC Commercial Owned
> 
> HUD
> Our REO Review
> URL: HUD Owned
> Indy Mac Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: IndyMac Bank Owned
> 
> Integrated Asset Services
> Our REO Review
> URL: IAS Bank Owned
> 
> JP Morgan Chase Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL:
> 
> Kennedy Funding
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Kentucky Housing Corporation
> Our REO Review
> URL: KHC Owned
> 
> Keystone Asset Management
> Our REO Review
> URL: Keystone Asset Management Bank Owned
> 
> Lenders Asset Management
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Lexington State Bank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> M&T Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: M&T Bank Owned
> Mortgage Lenders Network
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> National Bank of Arizona
> Our REO Review
> URL: National Bank of Arizona Bank Owned
> 
> New South Federal Savings Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: New South FSB Bank Owned
> 
> Ocwen Financial
> Our REO Review
> URL: Ocwen Bank Owned
> 
> PNC Bank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> People’s Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: People’s Bank Owned
> 
> Premiere Asset Services (Wells Fargo)
> Our REO Review
> URL: Well Fargo Bank Owned
> 
> Private Financial Services (Bank of OK)
> Our REO Review
> URL: PFS Bank Owned
> 
> Regions Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: Regions Bank Owned
> 
> REO Nationwide
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> REO Trans
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Security National
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Small Business Administration (SBA)
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Texas State Bank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> T R.E.O
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> U.S. Department of Agriculture
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> 
> Unity Bank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> U.S. Bank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Virginia Housing Development
> Our REO Review
> URL: VHDA Bank Owned
> 
> Washington Mutual (WaMu)
> Our REO Review
> URL: Phone Number (Automated)
> Wells Fargo Commercial
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> Western Bank
> Our REO Review:
> URL:
> 
> Wilshire Credit Corp.
> Our REO Review
> URL: Wilshire Bank Owned
> 
> Zions Bank
> Our REO Review
> URL: Zions Bank Owned


Thank you Beverly :smile: You are an Angel :thumbsup:


----------



## tjshandymanser

wow bev that is great work thanks for the info


----------



## Guest

:|.


----------



## Guest

You need to go to a state for a particular bank, then click on a property and the info for the M & M for that bank in that area will be listed.

So then why don't you just go to the major M&Ms I listed at the top paragraph???
Let me tell you again...
A2z
M&M Mortgage
Cyprexx (atlas Reo)
First Preston 
REO Allegiance
Keystone
AIM
LPS for Fannie Mae

These are the main M & Ms, they are asset management companies who contract directly from the bank. The other two, Five Brothers and BAC Field services are created by those two banks for those two banks. The rest of the banks are smaller and will contract to various companies. 
Next I will post a list of companies to avoid.


----------



## Guest

:|.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> I disagree. I clicked on all the links (dodging spyware and virus's like Neo) and when[/] the property information showed up, all I received was the realtor--sometimes MULTIPLE Realtors for the same property but nary a M&M contact.
> 
> My advice (and for whatever that is worth) is that other contractors do not put a whole lot of faith in the list posted by Bev.


She does seem quite knowledgeable. I can usually smell a dumb arse and she's not one.


----------



## Guest

I can understand that you may be having some issues accessing that information. Since I was a realtor for may years I am probably wrongly assuming that everyone knows where to look. So I will delete that list.
But I am most certain anyone can read the list of seven main M&Ms that I listed and I am not at all understanding your problem with those.


----------



## Guest

You know I am just trying to help out some contractors who may be lost and maybe don't understand how this industry works as well. My honest opinion is that other contractors should help them also. 
I am giving free information that I would normally charge for. If anyone does not want that info just say so I have no problem with that.
But I will tell you this. I personally know the people at the top m&Ms and they are NOT happy with the way the contractors treat each other.
Times have certainly changed since we all started years ago.
That important tool called TEAM WORK went out the window with that big club called GREED.


----------



## Guest

Don't listen to him Bev, everybody needs the help. Even the ones that don't know it.:thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals

Beverly S said:


> You know I am just trying to help out some contractors who may be lost and maybe don't understand how this industry works as well. My honest opinion is that other contractors should help them also.
> I am giving free information that I would normally charge for. If anyone does not want that info just say so I have no problem with that.
> But I will tell you this. I personally know the people at the top m&Ms and they are NOT happy with the way the contractors treat each other.
> Times have certainly changed since we all started years ago.
> That important tool called TEAM WORK went out the window with that big club called GREED.


That is so TRUE! if people just stop being greedy, backstabbing s.o.b. this world will be a better place!


----------



## Guest

The big picture that most people are missing is this: There is more than enough work for everyone, if everyone just cooperates and lend a hand to each other, you will be suprised how far you will go.
Back when I was in the industry, when that bubble burst and the foreclosures starting stacking up, it was called a "secret Society". Because it really was a society! We helped each other and we worked together, if the m& M called and had a property too far for us we gave them the name of a contractor who was closer to that property and vice versa.
We loaned each other equipment and manpower when necessary.
We were professionals. 
Many of the contractors today are so worried that someone else may do work orders in their area that they will be detrimental to those new guys. THAT is NOT professional! THAT will get you exactly what you sow! You will lose out every time. 
That is one of the reasons many of the M&Ms will just drop a contractor for no reason. They want to know that their teams are really TEAM PLAYERS! Now there is an interesting concept!
Actually being a good guy and extending a helping hand to the guy who is struggling. Then having that guy in your corner when you are in a bind? Hmmmmm
Gee what are the these contractors missing??

You know I can take all my knowledge , experience and trials and tribulations with the lessons learned the hard way, to my grave with me. 
But, exactly what good does it all do there? Then I would have gone through all those lessons for nothing, zilch, nada, zero. 
I would like to think it was for some good. 
A very wise Realtor once told me that "Knowledge is absolutely worthless unless it is shared!" I have found this to be true. 

So If I tell you what I know and you tell someone else, and on down the line, what do you suppose happens to those greedy S.O.B.s like Maxim, and usbest repairs, and FAS???? 
They go out of business because noone will work for them, that is what happens. In the old days we would actually make that happen. We could put a bad company out on it's ear!! Why can't that happen now??? Stop fighting each other and letting those low rung companies feed off of that!
I have said my piece and I pray that most of you will be able to see the handwriting on the wall and prosper.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> You know I am just trying to help out some contractors who may be lost and maybe don't understand how this industry works as well. My honest opinion is that other contractors should help them also.
> I am giving free information that I would normally charge for. If anyone does not want that info just say so I have no problem with that.
> But I will tell you this. I personally know the people at the top m&Ms and they are NOT happy with the way the contractors treat each other.
> Times have certainly changed since we all started years ago.
> That important tool called TEAM WORK went out the window with that big club called GREED.


Very true but I see more times than not, the client trying use the contractors against each other. I've often received orders that state bill whatever we want, no need to bid because they are back charging a contractor. I refuse them because I know how they play. If a contractor bids, they will cut that bid and if the contractor refuses the order they say they will have another contractor complete and you pay the difference. Not only does that make NO sense, it's immoral.


----------



## Guest

"They go out of business because noone will work for them, that is what happens. In the old days we would actually make that happen. We could put a bad company out on it's ear!! Why can't that happen now??? Stop fighting each other and letting those low rung companies feed off of that!"

As much as I'd like to agree with you on this particular topic, I can't disagree more. The old days of banding together for the common good are long gone. There are simply too many factors influencing the industry now. Given the availability of "makeshift contractors" that pop up by the thousands on a daily basis by simply replying to a craigslist ad, or the influx of migrant workers, or the necessity for quick and disposable labor I don't see the solution as simple as banding together to shut down these lame ducks. 
There are millions of unemployed and underemployed people roaming the web as we speak in this country. They no little of the true costs incurred to run a viable business, moreover they DON'T CARE. They simply want to provide for their family and earn a living. It often takes months if not years before they are able/capable of evaluating the true costs to thrive in this industry. Hell when I first started out I was just as naive, I had zero guidance and minimal experience as I'm sure most of us did. The important factor in this complex equation is the blame game. It's much easier to point the finger than bare the burden of blame. At some point (and I hope sooner rather than later) there will be an unprecedented litigation action that will finally force the scale to be tipped in one direction or the other (and we all know which direction that will be...he who hath the greatest/deepest pockets). Until the severity of the corruption within this industry is exposed there will be little that can be done to thwart these antics. 
In my opinion those of us who try to keep up to date on the ins-outs of this industry only know a fraction of the corruption that exists, and further...the general public is absolutely oblivious to any of it. The majority of the general public has no idea the amount of resources and revenues that are frivolously funneled through these properties as a trickle down effect. 
As they say in plumbing....$h*t rolls down hill, and we are at the bottom with our bucket catching it all. 

I should also note, this is why I am elated to be 70-80% completely out of this biz. It has been a good ride while it lasted, but I am a major Type A personality and I have major issue dealing with some dingleberry in a cubicle fresh out of high school barking at me.


----------



## reoguys

Thank you for sharing this information. Coming from the agent side of things having been an REO agent for years, the good contractors need to pull together. There is too much shoddy work being done out there. And too many middleman companies hiring anyone and it makes it bad for those of us who do good quality work. Thanks again!


----------



## reoguys

Can't wait to see your list of companies to avoid ... although I believe I already know who they are. Knowledge is good for everyone.


----------



## Guest

A2z: Requires who you are working for and who you have worked for (proprietary information)

M&M Mortgage: Requires References

Cyprexx (atlas Reo): Requires Real Estate License and E&O

First Preston: just do a search on this board for FP

REO Allegiance: Require GCL

Keystone: Does not contract with individual contractors works through MCS, SG, ect

AIM: Just do a search on this board for AIM...

LPS for Fannie Mae: Requires E&O


----------



## Guest

beverly s said:


> you know i am just trying to help out some contractors who may be lost and maybe don't understand how this industry works as well. My honest opinion is that other contractors should help them also.
> I am giving free information that i would normally charge for. If anyone does not want that info just say so i have no problem with that.
> But i will tell you this. I personally know the people at the top m&ms and they are not happy with the way the contractors treat each other.
> Times have certainly changed since we all started years ago.
> That important tool called team work went out the window with that big club called greed.


yes we should all work together i will not name but my company and three others are working to gether we are all small but do great work between the three we cover the phoenix valley tucson and yuma witch is about 300 zipcodes we just started doing this about 2 mounths back and its graet guys try it in stead of [email protected]#$ing each other


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> A2z: Requires who you are working for and who you have worked for (proprietary information)
> 
> M&M Mortgage: Requires References
> 
> Cyprexx (atlas Reo): Requires Real Estate License and E&O
> 
> First Preston: just do a search on this board for FP
> 
> REO Allegiance: Require GCL
> 
> Keystone: Does not contract with individual contractors works through MCS, SG, ect
> 
> AIM: Just do a search on this board for AIM...
> 
> LPS for Fannie Mae: Requires E&O


My 2 cents...
A2Z pay is crap
Cyprexx, we do work for them, no real estate license.
AIM, we actually do well with them, my highest volume client.


----------



## reoguys

You're right ... A2Z pay isn't worth the time it takes to read the lengthy inspections
Cyprexx ... we do work for them ... the only issue we have is they keep playing musical chairs with their coordinators and you go from a steady work flow to zero
Will try out AIM
Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like Imperial Property Services AKA McCafrrey properties





brm1109 said:


> So I receive a call from another company about a lot of volume and this is the pricing. I responded that there is no way we can work for these prices with insurance and licenses.
> I got the response, well we have hundreds of contractors working for us and just thought we would give you an opportunity. Really 100's working for you and you contacted me out of the blue. Then they asked if I knew anybody that might want fill in work. No one will do it at this rate.
> Good luck...
> 
> Contractor Services Pricing
> 
> Trip charge (this includes bids, estimates, photos, restoring utilities) per property $17.00
> Locks- 1st Lock- (secure and resecures) $28.00
> Locks- any additional locks each (doesn't include padlock and hasp) $15.00
> Locks- padlock and hasp (each) $7.00
> Janitorial (initial and monthly) $40.00
> Grass cuts- (up to 2,000 sq ft) $20.00
> Grass cuts- (2001 sq ft - 15,000 sq ft) $30.00
> Grass cuts- (over 15,000 sq ft or over 1' high covering the entire property) call for pricing
> Cap pipe $15.00
> Cap wire $4.00
> Cap toilet call for pricing
> Outlet covers (each) $2.50
> Switch plates (each) $2.50
> Installing dehumidifier $200.00
> Installing sump pump $120.00
> Pressure test (separate client order) $20.00
> Winterization (dry) $37.50
> Winterization (wet and radiant heat) $82.00
> Thaw property- bid to replace water heater or boiler due to frozen property $250.00
> Appliance removal (needs authorization) call for pricing
> Debris removal (all debris including hazards) $20 per CYD
> Repair pipe separation $15.00
> Allow access- 1st hour $15.00
> Allow access- any additional hours but only up to 3 hours total (per ea wk order) $10.00
> Installing handrails call for pricing
> Installing security door $75.00
> Board windows (2'x2' small) each $35.00
> Board windows (3'x3' medium) each $50.00
> Board windows (4'x4' large) each $70.00
> Pump basement (provide pictures of yard stick/tape measure to show depth) $65 per ft
> Tarping of a roof $260.00 per 20x20
> Tarping a pool call for pricing


----------



## brm1109

MKM Landscaping said:


> Sounds like Imperial Property Services AKA McCafrrey properties


The name of the company is Secure Assets First. This was the final e-mail.
We have over 100 contractors working for us in New York and Vermont, as do 100's of other PPO and REO companies all over the country who follow the same pricing. The price sheet you received is not exclusive and is a rough summary of the smaller jobs needed to be done. In the preservation industry the real money is made in bid approvals and bigger jobs like roof repairs and mold remediation.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> My 2 cents...
> A2Z pay is crap
> Cyprexx, we do work for them, no real estate license.
> AIM, we actually do well with them, my highest volume client.


I looked at Atlas Reo. AR requires the Real Estate License.

Good luck with AIM. They were great until they slashed prices and shorted 95% of my invoices. They are also a great fan of "bleach & Kilz" orders.


----------



## Guest

None of these companies require a Maintenance contractor to have a Real estate License!!! That is False!! If you are doing inspections it is a requirement for BPO's because uh well... Those are BROKER price opinions! So if you are going to do BROKER price opinions you need to be a licensed BROKER!!!! Geez is that elementary or what?
P & P is separate from Inspections unless you are just doing Mortgage inspections. To be any type of specialized inspector you must have some credentials. 
So let's keep the lemons and the oranges searated okey?

Paul Moe at A2Z pays what HUD requires, they do not cut pays unless some parts of the job s are not completed then they cut them to pay the next contractor to go fix it. 
Suzanne Ball at AIM has an impeccable rep among the contractors and there are some who would kill to work for her. She is one of the best of the best.

M & M Mortgage requires references because they pay extremely well and no that is not propriatary information. They have a right to ask for proof of your expertise. You are suppose to be a professional remember??? 
Also MCB REO.com is hiring contractors and they are tricky to work for, you had better know your stuff or they will nail you to bare minimum on all work completed. 
Also I do hope you guys know how to build your work orders. If not you are just peeing up a rope.


----------



## BPWY

72opp said:


> I looked at Atlas Reo. AR requires the Real Estate License.
> 
> Good luck with AIM. They were great until they slashed prices and shorted 95% of my invoices. They are also a great fan of "bleach & Kilz" orders.







No kidding. They cut prices in half or some cases 60% without notice.
I dropped them real quick when that happened.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> None of these companies require a Maintenance contractor to have a Real estate License!!! That is False!! If you are doing inspections it is a requirement for BPO's because uh well... Those are BROKER price opinions! So if you are going to do BROKER price opinions you need to be a licensed BROKER!!!! Geez is that elementary or what?
> P & P is separate from Inspections unless you are just doing Mortgage inspections. To be any type of specialized inspector you must have some credentials.
> So let's keep the lemons and the oranges searated okey?


Here is the link to Atlas Reo. From what I understand, to get P&P work from them you have to be a Broker/Agent. Looking under Broker/Agent requirements you find the license requirement.

Here is the link to the pdf file in case you think I Photoshopped it.

http://www.atlasreo.com/docs/Broker Guidelines 10-2011.pdf

How did I do about keeping the lemons and oranges _separated_?


----------



## BPWY

Beverly S said:


> Suzanne Ball at AIM has an impeccable rep among the contractors and there are some who would kill to work for her. She is one of the best of the best.








That WAS the case. In 2011 they went and cut prices 50% to 60% without warning, then they started doing slow pays. 
Some thing had clearly changed on their end and it wasn't for the best.
They no longer have that great rep on this forum.


----------



## Guest

If you read the heading it says broker requirements. Atlas REO IS Cyprexx's company for real estate inspections such as BPO's Stay off that side of it unless you are a realtor. The cyprexx side is for P & P . I only included it because I did not know for certain if there might be any Professional Realtors on this board or not. 
Please accept my apology i did not mean to confuse the issue for everyone. I was a Broker so that made sense to me although I also owned a REO Maintenance company and combined them to a Mortgage Field Service Business. 
I will bear in mind there are no brokers on here and try to not confuse anyone further.

And you did really well keeping the apples and oranges separate. LOL I was the guilty party.


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> M & M Mortgage requires references because they pay extremely well and no that is not propriatary information. They have a right to ask for proof of your expertise. You are suppose to be a professional remember??


Professional, right. References are one thing but requiring that you give up every company that you work for (and are, by the way, attempting to cut out of the income loop) is _proprietary_. 

As for references, I can think of about, ohhhh, ALL of the nationals a contractor uses that would be glad to be used as a reference just so they can find out that the contractor is attempting to cut them out of the income loop. That just sounds like a great way to get deactivated at least and blacklisted at worse.


----------



## Guest

I was an expert witness in June of 2011 for a well known law firm out of N England who wanted to go after AIM. I advised them to speak with Suzanne and acted as a go between. They did meet and suzanne was not aware of the contractor's actions, but she immediately took action to rectify the situation for the homeowners and fired that contractor. that was above and beyond for her she could have just passed the blame like so many companies do but she took it on her own shoulders because she does take this industry very seriously. 
I am not sure wjhat happened in your case but maybe you should have had a talk with the owner. Where you dealing with Keith or who? Keith has done a lot to ruin her business.

I do not know of one real m & m that would do that. In fact many of them if you work for any of the top seven, then they want you also. They like to keep the best among themselves. 
Just because you add more companies does not necessarily mean you are quitting another. They do however want to know if you are a bottom feeder or a real contractor. You can't blame them for that. You do NOT have to name every single company. Use some common sense in that aspect.

As we grew we added more companies and more states. That is Business. I will say that the lower rung companies most likely do operate the exact same way you are referring to. How do you solve this? get rid of them.
Please try to let go of that fear and worry about someone cutting into yours. try to be more open minded and branch out I think you will see that it will pay off in the long run. Just do so with the better companies.


----------



## BPWY

72 give them the name of some of your local contacts.
Its unlikely they are going to call them any way.

They don't need to know about the MFS companies you work for.


----------



## BPWY

Beverly S said:


> I was an expert witness in June of 2011 for a well known law firm out of N England who wanted to go after AIM. I advised them to speak with Suzanne and acted as a go between. They did meet and suzanne was not aware of the contractor's actions, but she immediately took action to rectify the situation for the homeowners and fired that contractor. that was above and beyond for her she could have just passed the blame like so many companies do but she took it on her own shoulders because she does take this industry very seriously.
> I am not sure wjhat happened in your case but maybe you should have had a talk with the owner. Where you dealing with Keith or who? Keith has done a lot to ruin her business.





Good for her.

I had some dealings with Keith but he is not the one that signed off on the drastic price cuts and slow pays.
It happened to every body.


----------



## Gypsos

72opp said:


> A2z: Requires who you are working for and who you have worked for (proprietary information)
> 
> M&M Mortgage: Requires References
> 
> Cyprexx (atlas Reo): Requires Real Estate License and E&O
> 
> First Preston: just do a search on this board for FP
> 
> REO Allegiance: Require GCL
> 
> Keystone: Does not contract with individual contractors works through MCS, SG, ect
> 
> AIM: Just do a search on this board for AIM...
> 
> LPS for Fannie Mae: Requires E&O


I do alot of work for Cyprexx - no real estate license or E&O.

One request please. Whenever you post a companies name (for the first time at least) could you please write it out instead of just the initials or acronym? I have no clue who some of these companies are based on the letters alone. Thanks.


----------



## Racerx

Beverly S said:


> I would be careful working for Realtors as well, there was a contractor who took the blame for a brand new half million dollar mansion where a pipe broke and mold grew throughout the house. after two years of court proceedings *he is doing 10 to 20 years*, the broker got a slap on the wrist.


Not trying to call you out or anything but for WHAT??? , in the state I live in you would'nt get that type of time for just about anything short of murder!!.. this woman robbed a local company blind for a lot more than a half million and did'nt get that type of time!!!http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4024537...ex-koss-exec-gets-years-million-embezzlement/


----------



## Guest

Beverly,

Sorry but we see BS when we see it. The half million mansion would be a civil case and not a criminal case. 

Also, per your post on the Suzanne at AIM? LOL if I was fired for filing a lien then that (company) would then have a CIVIL CASE of breach of contract for non-payment. Yep its been done and I can personally attest! Another piece of BS in my book or some very ignorant people with pis* poor legal representation.

JMO


----------



## Guest

thats what i was thinkin i could file breach of contract against siblings if they dont send me ne more work,,,,even though im still probation cause wont take the preservation test..Been doin this 3 years and figured id ride them long as could on probation maybe should have took it but oh well i have enough keep me busy


----------



## Guest

I, too, am not entirely comfortable with giving list of companies I work for as references. I tend to list mainly agents and a few apartment management companies we work with.
I have seen lots dogging AIM, but honestly, they are in the top 3 for us. Love my coordinator. Have never had an invoice deducted or payment changed after my bid. Per cyd trashout...they pay almost double what fas or cyprexx does. Their lawn cut pricing is higher, as well. (Did 4 lawns for them today...350.00, for Cyprexx or Fas that would have paid 200.00)
Not sure why they can't get on board with the wint pricing, though.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> I, too, am not entirely comfortable with giving list of companies I work for as references. I tend to list mainly agents and a few apartment management companies we work with.
> I have seen lots dogging AIM, but honestly, they are in the top 3 for us. Love my coordinator. Have never had an invoice deducted or payment changed after my bid. Per cyd trashout...they pay almost double what fas or cyprexx does. Their lawn cut pricing is higher, as well. (Did 4 lawns for them today...350.00, for Cyprexx or Fas that would have paid 200.00)
> Not sure why they can't get on board with the wint pricing, though.







You're saying that you didn't see a 50% in some cases more price cut in June of 2011?

I was getting $130 for a dry wint from them. Went to $60.
Grass recuts were $80, went to $35. 
I told them to have a nice life I'm outa here.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> You're saying that you didn't see a 50% in some cases more price cut in June of 2011?
> 
> I was getting $130 for a dry wint from them. Went to $60.
> Grass recuts were $80, went to $35.
> I told them to have a nice life I'm outa here.


The wints went down about 30%...other items were only cut 5-10%. 
Our lawns start at 50.


----------



## Guest

First of all the contractor recieved criminal charges because he was NOT insured and found guilty of criminal damages to the mansion. This was in southern Missouri. As I understand it there were two hot water heaters and he only attempted winterization of one of them. Then he signed his name on the stickers he put all over the house plumbing withouit winterizing any of it.Also the water was turned back on and when the pipes broke water ran for two months and froze, then in the spring a neighbor saw water running down the drive way and called the Realtor, By this time the ceilings had caved in and the entire inside was full of black mold.
It was obvious the contractor did NOT know what he was doing when asked if he did winterize he said he turned on the faucets and no water came out so it was not going to freeze.and the kangaroo court in the ozarks found him guilty of criminal vandalism, with the damages being so high he recieved prison time for not only the vandalism but not having a biz license or insurance and this was a home backed by VA. I personally felt the Realtor should have screened the contractors she was using and she should have at least shared the blame. Instead she received probation from the Real estate board for six months and could not sell during that time. This is a true story!! First Preston was the M & M and they really pursued this case. It was in 2007. Just goes to show how scary some of this stuff can be. of course that was when there were strict requirements. 
Now anybody and their brother can gain access to the properties because the work orders are subbed out so many times.it has become a contractor's wild west and it is almost impossible to know who did what today.

AIM had a very low percentage of price cuts. However the contractors who they feel do not do the jobs correctly they will cut drastically so they can send other contractors out to fix the botched jobs, Then they offer lower rates to that contractor they cut so he will move on to a different company and hopefully they will not have to deal with him again.
As for Suzanne on that case, who said she fired a contractor for filing a lien???? No No it was NOT a contractor who filed a lien, it was a homeowner who had their possessions stolen, they hired the law firm and they named their possessions and AIM had photos from the contractor who claimed he took everything to the dump and when checked out he had sold a lot of their possessions on craigslist! Entirely different type of case than a contractor filing a lien. If you call AIM and say you are filing a lien they take that serious and will overnight a check immediately. They pride themselves on paying their contractors on time.
As far as taking the preservation test... that is a fine example of what I was talking about in being a professional. If you want to be in this industry and you want to make the money why not play by the rules??? You want the companies to play by the rules but don't think you should??? I don't understand that at all.
Next the reference issue. All you need is to list one company to prove you do know how to do this work and what it entails. Or even a Realtor for a reference or a building contractor. Just any professional reference it could be your accountant or attorney hell they don't care just someone to say you are who you say you are and you will do what you say you will do. Again, this is not rocket science. It is only as difficult as anyone wants to make it by wanting to do things their own way . And you wonder why the companies are trying to protect themselves?? Geez Louise!!!


----------



## Guest

Beverly S said:


> If you call AIM and say you are filing a lien they take that serious and will overnight a check immediately. They pride themselves on paying their contractors on time.


Not true. AIM shorted me over $5k on invoices. I told them I would lien, they cut me off. No notice, demotion, or overnighted check. Just a vague email saying "we don't want to do business with you". David Kahn is the guy I dealt with.


----------



## BPWY

Beverly S said:


> AIM had a very low percentage of price cuts. However the contractors who they feel do not do the jobs correctly they will cut drastically so they can send other contractors out to fix the botched jobs, Then they offer lower rates to that contractor they cut so he will move on to a different company and hopefully they will not have to deal with him again.
> As for Suzanne on that case, who said she fired a contractor for filing a lien???? ............................. If you call AIM and say you are filing a lien they take that serious and will overnight a check immediately. They pride themselves on paying their contractors on time.





72opp said:


> Not true. AIM shorted me over $5k on invoices. I told them I would lien, they cut me off. No notice, demotion, or overnighted check. Just a vague email saying "we don't want to do business with you". David Kahn is the guy I dealt with.







Beverly you can tell yourself what you want about AIM.

There are too many stories and personal experiences that state the opposite of what you do. 
In the past AIM may have been a good company. 
But I believe they've gotten bitten by the greed bug and have pretty gone the way of so many other service companies.


----------



## Guest

As far as taking the preservation test its been said numerous times on this board to stay on probation long as you can with five siblings cause after you are off they rape you!!!!Im just trying protect my company.And i nevergive out who i work for when asked for refferences i say its a privacy issue,,,never had anyone say anything about it just ok.


----------



## Guest

I believe David bought into America's info mart after I got out of the business in 2010. I am not familiar with him or his business practices, but I am familiar with Suzanne and I do know her. I am going to have a chat with Suzanne and see if she is aware that there are invoices unpaid in the amounts of thousands. I don't know for sure but I think bringing this to her attention is a very good first step to contractors getting paid their money, are there any other contractors who have been stiffed by AIM?? I honestly believe Suzanne would be appalled to find that to be the case, so let's see what is going on.

I know it is none of my business but if I am going to believe in someone being a professional then I want to know if they have exchanged their ethics for greed. If so I will be the first in line on the witch hunt to put them out of business, Suzanne knows I will name them in my book and I will go over their heads and raise hell. 
As for the preservation test I thought you were referring to HUD or VA or Fannie Mae, not five brothers!!!
Oh my God, they are a joke and so is their test! And you can tell them I said so! If that is the case I do not blame you at all and please get the heck away from them and work for companies that will pay you honestly!! 
Once again, references are what you construe them to be! A professional reference is a professional referance, as I said your accountant, attorney, family Doctor , local Realtor will all work. Go to HUD and read the requirements for Professional references and you will see what they are suppose to be asking for. I believe it was in a HUD letter back in the early nineties.

I can seriously see that when anyone makes a staement I need to ask questions to see if they are referring to the subject of my own conversation or not. Perhaps that will help keep the confusion at a minimum.


----------



## Guest

I have 8 companys i work for now and ive read in several of their info packets about privacy and all work orders do also,so i use that against them when ask about references and say for privacy reasons i cant say who i work for but i have talked to my rep at a2z and if they press further i do tell them i work for a2z and 2 of my realtors..Usually they dont press though.I understand where you made the assumption obout the test I shuld have explained better and im sorry.Ive been doin this for over 3 years now damn close four and i do all i can to protect my buss and employees.Ive made mistakes and been burned so i am very cautious now about everything i do and how i do it work wise and how i word what i say when taking on another company, i learned from my mistakes and am better for them i think.As far as if some1 needed help close to me (work order or what have you) i would help i was taught to help everyone..We do alot of volonteer work for the churchs and homeless and even weatherization works..and it always comes back to you in the end someway or how,even if its just god...


----------



## Guest

It's nice that we are really busy right now.
...but sucks that it is our anniversary and I haven't even seen my husband today. :sad:


----------



## Guest

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Guest

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone getting these disaster plan questionnaires from nationals? I'm not sure what kind of disaster i could have where i live. If Yellowstone blows where all dead anyways...........................:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

My disaster plan is to protect me and mine.


----------



## Gypsos

72opp said:


> My disaster plan is to protect me and mine.


What he said.


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> My disaster plan is to protect me and mine.


Amen to that!!


----------



## RichR

72opp said:


> My disaster plan is to protect me and mine.



That just goes to show the arrogance of the Nationals that they would actually expect any other answer. :no:


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone getting these disaster plan questionnaires from nationals? I'm not sure what kind of disaster i could have where i live. If Yellowstone blows where all dead anyways...........................:whistling:whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

It's CELEBRATION time for me!!!! I officially just sent my notice to deactivate as a vendor to my last remaining National that we work for. It was a somewhat troublesome decision to make, but I'm hoping it was the right one. Simply put I am fed up with the antics of this industry that have risen to the forefront over the last few years and am moving into a whole new direction. 
I do hope those of you that have/are in this industry have a prosperous number of years to come! I sincerely mean that. My type A personality is definitely not suited to this type of work....I'm shocked we lasted this long to be honest. I leave behind few fond memories, and far too many lousy memories. Having turned 40 a few months back I had a heartfelt conversation with myself about the direction I was taking this company that I have built up and once I answered myself honestly the writing was on the walls to GET OUT as quickly as possible. It's time to go back to that which I love...repairs and remodels. I have no doubt there will be struggles and we will fall upon hard times, but I cannot put myself, my workers, nor my family through this misery any longer. 

Peace out fellow preservationists! Kudos to you for having the tenacity to stick with the good and bad times. I applaud you for that, genuinely.


----------



## Guest

Good for you!! I know many investment companies are starting to remodel and they are looking for remodel companies. That is more the future than any of this nonsense that seems to linger on. Check out DSNEWS.com there are lots of pointers there for remodel companies to catch up on what is going on. The very best of luck to you.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

@ Michael........... all the very best of luck to you. Anyone who is able to get or create sustainable income and leave the preservation industry gets a big thumbs up from me.

@ Beverly. He may not want the remodel work from any of the banks at this point. 

I get the feeling from Michael's post, he's done with everything and anything having to do with banks...... especially preservation, but that doesn't mean he wants the remodeling work either. 

Linda


----------



## reoguys

Congratulations!!! We're closely behind you. As a former real estate broker we've seen what's been coming for some time and the good contractors are definitely leaving this industry. If anything, we may work for some of the local REO agents. Life is too short to continue in an industry that stems from greed as it is felt throughout and us vendors out in the field are hit the hardest both financially and emotionally.


----------



## Guest

Hi Linda, 
I am sorry if I was unclear. 
He stated he wanted to go to what they love, repairs and remodels. I meant the investment companies that seem to be buying up so many of the foreclosed commercial properties. I know they are starting to advertise for remodeling companies fairly regularly now on monster and indeed both. That seems to be the trend, buy commercial property and remodel and rent. The good news is those companies are in no way associated with the banks. and many REO brokers can even give good direction on some investers in each area.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> I, too, am not entirely comfortable with giving list of companies I work for as references. I tend to list mainly agents and a few apartment management companies we work with.
> I have seen lots dogging AIM, but honestly, they are in the top 3 for us. Love my coordinator. Have never had an invoice deducted or payment changed after my bid. Per cyd trashout...they pay almost double what fas or cyprexx does. Their lawn cut pricing is higher, as well. (Did 4 lawns for them today...350.00, for Cyprexx or Fas that would have paid 200.00)
> Not sure why they can't get on board with the wint pricing, though.


Hey barefootlc
Have u gotten a call from your cyprexx recurring coordinator yet, about reducing lawn recuts from $45 to $35(just like FAS). Was basically told if I didn`t agree to it they would reassign to another vendors that would. I only agree to on ones close to me(can stay at home and not make money).Was also told they hired 70 new vendors. I have a large coverage area and $35 is a joke $45 is note much better.


Just wondering see you post on here about cyprexx.


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> Hey barefootlc
> Have u gotten a call from your cyprexx recurring coordinator yet, about reducing lawn recuts from $45 to $35(just like FAS). Was basically told if I didn`t agree to it they would reassign to another vendors that would. I only agree to on ones close to me(can stay at home and not make money).Was also told they hired 70 new vendors. I have a large coverage area and $35 is a joke $45 is note much better.
> 
> 
> Just wondering see you post on here about cyprexx.




I'm fed up with them at the moment. Got a million dollar home 60 miles round trip from our shop. 4700 sq ft, 3 bed, 3 bath, kitchen AND bar with cooking facilities. We cleaned it May 2011. Now they want a routine janitorial. Flies everywhere, ton of dust on everything, floors filthy, carpets filthy. I bid $200 as i can take my daughter and knock it out in about 4 hours top to bottom. They came back with $75!!!!!!!!! Argued some more and there at $125 now. I'm holding my ground for $200. I'm a business not a charity. I know DAMN WELL they are able to bid it as over allowable!! I also know they will profit way more than i will on it! Funny thing is their next closest contractor is 120 miles south and he's a friend of mine. They called him too!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I'm fed up with them at the moment. Got a million dollar home 60 miles round trip from our shop. 4700 sq ft, 3 bed, 3 bath, kitchen AND bar with cooking facilities. We cleaned it May 2011. Now they want a routine janitorial. Flies everywhere, ton of dust on everything, floors filthy, carpets filthy. I bid $200 as i can take my daughter and knock it out in about 4 hours top to bottom. They came back with $75!!!!!!!!! Argued some more and there at $125 now. I'm holding my ground for $200. I'm a business not a charity. I know DAMN WELL they are able to bid it as over allowable!! I also know they will profit way more than i will on it! Funny thing is their next closest contractor is 120 miles south and he's a friend of mine. They called him too!!! LMAO!!!


I run in to this all the time with them. when I get a property that someone else did the trash out. I go to do the maid and it looks like house wasn`t even touched.I send in a bid to clean before I start the maid services.

As far as house being filthy ,was another contractor doing maid services on it? The maids only pay $25 and have been told it`s only wiping down counters and putting out new air frenshers.(right) then a few months later they bitch at you it being dirty.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I'm fed up with them at the moment. Got a million dollar home 60 miles round trip from our shop. 4700 sq ft, 3 bed, 3 bath, kitchen AND bar with cooking facilities. We cleaned it May 2011. Now they want a routine janitorial. Flies everywhere, ton of dust on everything, floors filthy, carpets filthy. I bid $200 as i can take my daughter and knock it out in about 4 hours top to bottom. They came back with $75!!!!!!!!! Argued some more and there at $125 now. I'm holding my ground for $200. I'm a business not a charity. I know DAMN WELL they are able to bid it as over allowable!! I also know they will profit way more than i will on it! Funny thing is their next closest contractor is 120 miles south and he's a friend of mine. They called him too!!! LMAO!!!


have they asked you to reduce lawn to $35 yet?


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> I run in to this all the time with them. when I get a property that someone else did the trash out. I go to do the maid and it looks like house wasn`t even touched.I send in a bid to clean before I start the maid services.
> 
> As far as house being filthy ,was another contractor doing maid services on it? The maids only pay $25 and have been told it`s only wiping down counters and putting out new air frenshers.(right) then a few months later they bitch at you it being dirty.



Nobody has done a thing with it. I am the only contractor here. I have mowed the lawn all last summer.............


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> have they asked you to reduce lawn to $35 yet?


No and they can wish in one hand, chit in the other and see what fills up first. They have tried for 2 years to get another contractor here and have not been able too. They will pay my price or it won't get done!!!:laughing:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> No and they can wish in one hand, chit in the other and see what fills up first. They have tried for 2 years to get another contractor here and have not been able too. They will pay my price or it won't get done!!!:laughing:


Have alway used cyprexx and FAS lawns as fill in work anyway,while in area doing lawn for my better companies.


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> It's CELEBRATION time for me!!!! I officially just sent my notice to deactivate as a vendor to my last remaining National that we work for. It was a somewhat troublesome decision to make, but I'm hoping it was the right one. Simply put I am fed up with the antics of this industry that have risen to the forefront over the last few years and am moving into a whole new direction.
> I do hope those of you that have/are in this industry have a prosperous number of years to come! I sincerely mean that. My type A personality is definitely not suited to this type of work....I'm shocked we lasted this long to be honest. I leave behind few fond memories, and far too many lousy memories. Having turned 40 a few months back I had a heartfelt conversation with myself about the direction I was taking this company that I have built up and once I answered myself honestly the writing was on the walls to GET OUT as quickly as possible. It's time to go back to that which I love...repairs and remodels. I have no doubt there will be struggles and we will fall upon hard times, but I cannot put myself, my workers, nor my family through this misery any longer.
> 
> Peace out fellow preservationists! Kudos to you for having the tenacity to stick with the good and bad times. I applaud you for that, genuinely.[/QUOT
> 
> Give me a call or pm. I can help you with getting some rebuilds and remodels in DSM area and 1 in Lemars. OH Yeah and Congratulations on getting your Soul Back:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

No...haven't gotten that call. 
If we do, we will be parting ways.
Have actually gotten alot of work from them last week and this week.
Most have been nothing and fall in the allowable flat rate, but a couple ended up being 2500+ bids for debris/clean/lawn.


----------



## Guest

Here is a very interesting bit of news this month and many companies and banks are are already following suit. BEWARE contractors BEWARE!

http://homeequitytheft-cases-articles.blogspot.com/2012/01/bofa-throws-foreclosure-contractor.html


----------



## REO2Rentals

Beverly S said:


> Here is a very interesting bit of news this month and many companies and banks are are already following suit. BEWARE contractors BEWARE!
> 
> http://homeequitytheft-cases-articles.blogspot.com/2012/01/bofa-throws-foreclosure-contractor.html


*On Oct. 21, [West Virginia State Trooper N.F.] Alatta contacted the field service office for Bank of America and spoke with a representative about the situation. The representative told the officer that Bank of America had submitted an order for the grass to be cut at the residence and stated that no one should have gone into the home, including Brown, records show.*

I always instructed/remind my subs/employees when they're arrived at property, if they observed any doors front, back, windows whatever is not secured or been kicked in just don't enter the house CALL THE POLICE 911 AND MAKE A POLICE REPORT - THE POLICE WITNESS/REPORT IS YOUR BEST FRIEND IN THIS BUSINESS!::thumbup:
BTW - Some people think they have mops, broom, vacumm, truck and trailer some tools - they call themselve a pp:whistling


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I'm fed up with them at the moment. Got a million dollar home 60 miles round trip from our shop. 4700 sq ft, 3 bed, 3 bath, kitchen AND bar with cooking facilities. We cleaned it May 2011. Now they want a routine janitorial. Flies everywhere, ton of dust on everything, floors filthy, carpets filthy. I bid $200 as i can take my daughter and knock it out in about 4 hours top to bottom. They came back with $75!!!!!!!!! Argued some more and there at $125 now. I'm holding my ground for $200. I'm a business not a charity. I know DAMN WELL they are able to bid it as over allowable!! I also know they will profit way more than i will on it! Funny thing is their next closest contractor is 120 miles south and he's a friend of mine. They called him too!!! LMAO!!!


Had the joy of seeing our nat. price list. Janitorial up to 3,000 sq ft $1,000. our cut $75.00


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Had the joy of seeing our nat. price list. Janitorial up to 3,000 sq ft $1,000. our cut $75.00








WHAT?




Did you say $100 or $1000?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say $100 or $1000?


Its $1,000. for 3,000 sq feet and less. I saw the wint prices i saw c/y price and so on. Big $ is made at the top. :whistling


----------



## Guest

the national contracts I have seen (the original contracts from a few years ago) was .28 sf for maid service recleans and .30 for initial cleans.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

PoconoP said:


> Its $1,000. for 3,000 sq feet and less. I saw the wint prices i saw c/y price and so on. Big $ is made at the top. :whistling


lol. So do you feel like sharing the document with the rest of us?

Linda


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Its $1,000. for 3,000 sq feet and less. I saw the wint prices i saw c/y price and so on. Big $ is made at the top. :whistling








We've all known they were making a killing, didn't know it was THAT big.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> the national contracts I have seen (the original contracts from a few years ago) was .28 sf for maid service recleans and .30 for initial cleans.







$1000 for 3000 ft I might CONSIDER a french maid outfit. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

But alas I do still have SOME pride left.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> We've all known they were making a killing, didn't know it was THAT big.


Oh I have had a pretty good idea for a long time as I see the allowable price lists from the brokers. I get 2.5x the full HUD winterize rate from brokers for example.......

Oh, BTW, Cyprexx gave me what I wanted after 3 days of arguing. Proves the nationals have PLENTY of room to move on the rates!!!!!


----------



## REO2Rentals

*Happy Valentine's Day to all!*


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> $1000 for 3000 ft I might CONSIDER a french maid outfit. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> But alas I do still have SOME pride left.


I'll loan you one


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> $1000 for 3000 ft I might CONSIDER a french maid outfit. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> But alas I do still have SOME pride left.




I've met you, THAT is a scary thought!!!!!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> I'll loan you one




Are you the one on Craigslist looking for help for an "exotic" cleaning service???? :whistling:thumbup:


_Cabaret Cleaners now hiring. 
Date: 2012-02-13, 5:32PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Professional erotic house cleaning service now hiring women 18+ to clean houses wearing lingerie. $20hr plus tips. One of our employee's made $170 in 3 1/2. _


----------



## Guest

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


mtmtnman said:


> I've met you, THAT is a scary thought!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Are you the one on Craigslist looking for help for an "exotic" cleaning service???? :whistling:thumbup:
> 
> 
> _Cabaret Cleaners now hiring.
> Date: 2012-02-13, 5:32PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Professional erotic house cleaning service now hiring women 18+ to clean houses wearing lingerie. $20hr plus tips. One of our employee's made $170 in 3 1/2. _


Ha...might finally get paid for the photos.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Ha...might finally get paid for the photos.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## reoguys

We used to charge $450-500 for initial sales cleans ... higher if over 3,000 sf. This is what we charged brokers and what was paid routinely. I thought the rates came down over time ... guess only for those actually doing the work.


----------



## GTX63

PoconoP said:


> Had the joy of seeing our nat. price list. Janitorial up to 3,000 sq ft $1,000. our cut $75.00


Please post who this national was.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Please post who this national was.


This is Fannie Mae's contracted prices to nationals.


----------



## mtmtnman

HUD REO inspections. What's the point? I looked at one of the properties i have here locally and i have over 1000 photos from the last year all showing the same chit. Do HUD properties morph themselves into different shapes i am not aware of in other places?? This redundancy is a bit ridiculous! I have FNMA properties that i have not been to in over a month yet HUD wants us there every 2 week to take the same damn photos for peanuts............


----------



## APlusPPGroup

barefootlc said:


> Ha...might finally get paid for the photos.


lol......... maybe more, depending on the photos. :whistling

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> lol......... maybe more, depending on the photos. :whistling
> 
> Linda


Linda, Linda, Linda..............:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

*uughhh*

Hey again, 

as we are tired of preservation and diminishing allowables, Its time to exit this industry after 5 years. We used to make a killing until M-1018 mortgagee letter. Now we drive around capping water/gas lines, doing re-secures, bidding the same items over and over again, taking the same photos over and over again, with no approvals, nothing gets approved anymore it seams, for us or any other contractor that enters the property. After following the post for mold remediation, im even terrified to bid bleach and killz anymore. Added E&O recently, and for what? not sure really. 

A regional company we worked for, ZVN wont pay trip charges for MM's where we know that upon arrival, recurring services have not been approved (if over allowable) or are not needed, resulting in a free trip to property, this is no longer tolerated and we refuse, well.. we all know where that gets us. we work for other nationals not just zvn, and frankly are just tired of the industry all together. 

No interest to diversify, with local REO/Realtors or the sort. 
I havent cut a lawn for over $25, or removed a cyd of debris for over $20 in over 6 months. Just burned out in the situation.

Never used subs, always W2 employees, fully covered. everybody happy until the employees thought they could do better and resulted in our direct competition. As we still talk to these individuals on occasion, they state they regret their decisions. 
Alas, who gives a *****.

Nobody is to be trusted, i never want another employee again. We downsized successfully, and then again. 
And now, as of current, its time to move on, it was good while it was good. 

We have large amounts of knoblocks/deadbolts(35241,44351,67767) 
some lock boxes, close to 100 padlocks (a389) to sell off. 
Also, tons of other stuff that all of us acquire, with no interest to dispose of. such as shovels, rakes, yada yada, upright bagless vacuums, shop vacs, chain link fencing with post, top rails, compressors. like 100 damn hammers, roofing nailers, staplers, roofing jacks, tons of misc vinyl/alum. siding. short scaffolding, commercial paint sprayer. I mean really, what am i to do with all this stuff? gonna have a huge sale out of our office within the comming weeks. 
Also have:

2009 chevy 4 door Z71, 4x4 2500HD, 8 ft bed matching black cap,
65k miles with remainder of 120k warranty. 

2005 Ford E-350 diesel extendo cargo van
2005 Ford F-450 diesel dump truck
14ft dump trailer
12ft dump trailer
23ft 2009 equipment trailer 16,000GVWR
2010 New Holland Skid steer (130hrs)
Cement hammer attachment
9" auger attachment
8' Snow-tech snow pusher box
Demo-grapple bucket - heavy duty
Dirt bucket
forks

It goes on and on. 

have 4 olympus Tough 8000 cameras capable of 640x480
(best P&P camera around) very durable

If there is something your looking for, let me know, i probably have it. 
Trying to sell of everything in the office that we dont really want to put in our own garages. 

I really dont know what else to say at this point, except P&P can suck it.


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> Hey again,
> 
> as we are tired of preservation and diminishing allowables, Its time to exit this industry after 5 years. We used to make a killing until M-1018 mortgagee letter. Now we drive around capping water/gas lines, doing re-secures, bidding the same items over and over again, taking the same photos over and over again, with no approvals, nothing gets approved anymore it seams, for us or any other contractor that enters the property. After following the post for mold remediation, im even terrified to bid bleach and killz anymore. Added E&O recently, and for what? not sure really.
> 
> A regional company we worked for, ZVN wont pay trip charges for MM's where we know that upon arrival, recurring services have not been approved (if over allowable) or are not needed, resulting in a free trip to property, this is no longer tolerated and we refuse, well.. we all know where that gets us. we work for other nationals not just zvn, and frankly are just tired of the industry all together.
> 
> No interest to diversify, with local REO/Realtors or the sort.
> I havent cut a lawn for over $25, or removed a cyd of debris for over $20 in over 6 months. Just burned out in the situation.
> 
> Never used subs, always W2 employees, fully covered. everybody happy until the employees thought they could do better and resulted in our direct competition. As we still talk to these individuals on occasion, they state they regret their decisions.
> Alas, who gives a *****.
> 
> Nobody is to be trusted, i never want another employee again. We downsized successfully, and then again.
> And now, as of current, its time to move on, it was good while it was good.
> 
> We have large amounts of knoblocks/deadbolts(35241,44351,67767)
> some lock boxes, close to 100 padlocks (a389) to sell off.
> Also, tons of other stuff that all of us acquire, with no interest to dispose of. such as shovels, rakes, yada yada, upright bagless vacuums, shop vacs, chain link fencing with post, top rails, compressors. like 100 damn hammers, roofing nailers, staplers, roofing jacks, tons of misc vinyl/alum. siding. short scaffolding, commercial paint sprayer. I mean really, what am i to do with all this stuff? gonna have a huge sale out of our office within the comming weeks.
> Also have:
> 
> 2009 chevy 4 door Z71, 4x4 2500HD, 8 ft bed matching black cap,
> 65k miles with remainder of 120k warranty.
> 
> 2005 Ford E-350 diesel extendo cargo van
> 2005 Ford F-450 diesel dump truck
> 14ft dump trailer
> 12ft dump trailer
> 23ft 2009 equipment trailer 16,000GVWR
> 2010 New Holland Skid steer (130hrs)
> Cement hammer attachment
> 9" auger attachment
> 8' Snow-tech snow pusher box
> Demo-grapple bucket - heavy duty
> Dirt bucket
> forks
> 
> It goes on and on.
> 
> have 4 olympus Tough 8000 cameras capable of 640x480
> (best P&P camera around) very durable
> 
> If there is something your looking for, let me know, i probably have it.
> Trying to sell of everything in the office that we dont really want to put in our own garages.
> 
> I really dont know what else to say at this point, except P&P can suck it.


Won't it be nice to NOT have to worry about having a camera in your hand at every turn of the corner!! :laughing::laughing:
Congrats on GETTING OUT before the turd that is rolling downhill runs you over.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Linda, Linda, Linda..............:laughing::laughing:


lol. Couldn't help myself, Matt. The invitation to abuse the post was right there and I never fail to seize an opportunity to have a little fun with things like that.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. Couldn't help myself, Matt. The invitation to abuse the post was right there and I never fail to seize an opportunity to have a little fun with things like that.:laughing:
> 
> Linda



Hey, Gotta have a little fun sometimes right!!! :clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

Preserve This said:


> Hey again,
> 
> as we are tired of preservation and diminishing allowables, Its time to exit this industry after 5 years. We used to make a killing until M-1018 mortgagee letter. Now we drive around capping water/gas lines, doing re-secures, bidding the same items over and over again, taking the same photos over and over again, with no approvals, nothing gets approved anymore it seams, for us or any other contractor that enters the property. After following the post for mold remediation, im even terrified to bid bleach and killz anymore. Added E&O recently, and for what? not sure really.
> 
> A regional company we worked for, ZVN wont pay trip charges for MM's where we know that upon arrival, recurring services have not been approved (if over allowable) or are not needed, resulting in a free trip to property, this is no longer tolerated and we refuse, well.. we all know where that gets us. we work for other nationals not just zvn, and frankly are just tired of the industry all together.
> 
> No interest to diversify, with local REO/Realtors or the sort.
> I havent cut a lawn for over $25, or removed a cyd of debris for over $20 in over 6 months. Just burned out in the situation.
> 
> Never used subs, always W2 employees, fully covered. everybody happy until the employees thought they could do better and resulted in our direct competition. As we still talk to these individuals on occasion, they state they regret their decisions.
> Alas, who gives a *****.
> 
> Nobody is to be trusted, i never want another employee again. We downsized successfully, and then again.
> And now, as of current, its time to move on, it was good while it was good.
> 
> We have large amounts of knoblocks/deadbolts(35241,44351,67767)
> some lock boxes, close to 100 padlocks (a389) to sell off.
> Also, tons of other stuff that all of us acquire, with no interest to dispose of. such as shovels, rakes, yada yada, upright bagless vacuums, shop vacs, chain link fencing with post, top rails, compressors. like 100 damn hammers, roofing nailers, staplers, roofing jacks, tons of misc vinyl/alum. siding. short scaffolding, commercial paint sprayer. I mean really, what am i to do with all this stuff? gonna have a huge sale out of our office within the comming weeks.
> Also have:
> 
> 2009 chevy 4 door Z71, 4x4 2500HD, 8 ft bed matching black cap,
> 65k miles with remainder of 120k warranty.
> 
> 2005 Ford E-350 diesel extendo cargo van
> 2005 Ford F-450 diesel dump truck
> 14ft dump trailer
> 12ft dump trailer
> 23ft 2009 equipment trailer 16,000GVWR
> 2010 New Holland Skid steer (130hrs)
> Cement hammer attachment
> 9" auger attachment
> 8' Snow-tech snow pusher box
> Demo-grapple bucket - heavy duty
> Dirt bucket
> forks
> 
> It goes on and on.
> 
> have 4 olympus Tough 8000 cameras capable of 640x480
> (best P&P camera around) very durable
> 
> If there is something your looking for, let me know, i probably have it.
> Trying to sell of everything in the office that we dont really want to put in our own garages.
> 
> I really dont know what else to say at this point, except P&P can suck it.




Wish you where closer. Could use the skid steer and all attachments as i progress back into excavation.........


----------



## Guest

Okay, I give up on cameras, the Kodak model that we used to buy is no longer in production, it had the fastest flash on date stamp capable camera. Tried a few other brands and they are very slow. 

Anyone know of a good camera with date stamping that you don't have to wait 5-10 seconds for the flash to recharge.


----------



## mtmtnman

FloridaREO said:


> Okay, I give up on cameras, the Kodak model that we used to buy is no longer in production, it had the fastest flash on date stamp capable camera. Tried a few other brands and they are very slow.
> 
> Anyone know of a good camera with date stamping that you don't have to wait 5-10 seconds for the flash to recharge.




Every camera is date stamp capable. Just run your photos through Fastone and it will pull the data from the photo files and stamp your photos for you. All my cameras have date stamp turned off as about 1/2 of my customers don't want them. I just add them as needed.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Every camera is date stamp capable. Just run your photos through Fastone and it will pull the data from the photo files and stamp your photos for you. All my cameras have date stamp turned off as about 1/2 of my customers don't want them. I just add them as needed.


I do the same thing stamp photos after I resize them.


----------



## Guest

FloridaREO said:


> Okay, I give up on cameras, the Kodak model that we used to buy is no longer in production, it had the fastest flash on date stamp capable camera. Tried a few other brands and they are very slow.
> 
> Anyone know of a good camera with date stamping that you don't have to wait 5-10 seconds for the flash to recharge.


Have try all kinds of cameras. I tried olympus Tough 8000 (not sure if was the 8000) it was very tough. The problem I had with it was the battery,it would only last half the day. If it would have used double A`s it would have worked.

I buy kodak easy share`s all differant models. Buy them a dozen at a time. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> Have try all kinds of cameras. I tried olympus Tough 8000 (not sure if was the 8000) it was very tough. The problem I had with it was the battery,it would only last half the day. If it would have used double A`s it would have worked.
> 
> I buy kodak easy share`s all differant models. Buy them a dozen at a time. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



I am using the A series Cannons. The flash is a bit slow but focus is a lot faster than most. They hold up well...................


----------



## reoguys

How are you date stamping the photos afterwards? Do you use a separate program that pulls the date from the camera's settings or do you install the dates?


----------



## GTX63

Just do a google on date stamping photos. Lots of programs out there for little or no cost. Better JPEG, etc. We date stamp after the fact. Some companies require it, others don't.


----------



## BPWY

Faststone you can put what ever date you want on it.
Its all in the settings.


----------



## BPWY

Speaking of stupid stuff that goes on. 


WHY in the world do the banks and nats think that the contractor is the one responsible for turning on utilities in the bank's name?

So often I get utility companies saying that only a property owner is allowed to make utility service changes. Even for water shut off.


----------



## GTX63

Yes, it is a head scratcher. We have been to a lot of properties that the utilities were off. Then the Nat calls bent out of shape that we overlooked something as they are supposed to be on. Well, why did you send out an order to some fly by night contractor who says they did it and didn't and collected on their invoice? Would have been much better to have done it yourself, since you already have all the information.


----------



## JFMURFY

mtmtnman said:


> Every camera is date stamp capable. Just run your photos through Fastone and it will pull the data from the photo files and stamp your photos for you. All my cameras have date stamp turned off as about 1/2 of my customers don't want them. I just add them as needed.


Hello Mtmtnman,
Wonder why a client would want the date stamp-Off?


----------



## Guest

alot of them want the date samp off and only 2 i work for want it on.Dont make no since me either


----------



## JFMURFY

wildnwonderful said:


> alot of them want the date samp off and only 2 i work for want it on.Dont make no since me either


Well... sounds fishy to me too. Sounds like they want to play with the date & time the actual picture was taken for nefarious purpurposes.


----------



## GTX63

It is just varies from each lender.


----------



## BPWY

At one point even Safeguard wanted them off. 
Their system was stamping them when you uploaded the photos.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Wish you where closer. Could use the skid steer and all attachments as i progress back into excavation.........


meet you half way mtmtman!!

have photos and prices when you want them also!


----------



## Guest

Olympus tough 8000 works great, no date stamp however, but like everybody else said, just run them through another kind of software that stamps accordingly, works great. 

Best part is the 640x480 option. 

crew leader dropped one in a 5 gal bucket of killz and survived no problem.
have been dropped of roofs with no problem. 
and one ended up in the roof tear of dumpster, after 2 hrs of unloading dumpster, camera was retrieved and works great. 

battery life? I hear ya.. thats the down fall. 
We found an after market battery that comes with a car charger for $40 and the was the savior, now you have 2 batteries and a charger with each camera. however those aftermarket batteries suck and are only going to last a year with daily use.


----------



## mtmtnman

Some companies use the photos you take in listings so they don't want a datestamp. None of my direct broker work requires photos period other than a few after shots. The datestamp is a National thing. Banks could care less as long as the work is completed......


----------



## mtmtnman

Damn i am glad i do mostly broker work anymore. I get so sick and tired of STUPID IGNORANT DEADLINES!!! FNMA properties that have sat empty for 2-3 years have to be totally ready for market in 72 hours??? Why the rush now??? HUD properties need a full HPIR inspection in 24 HRS??? WTF is up with that??  Got a HUD that is extremely remote, 130 miles from my shop. They assigned it Tuesday and called about it all day yesterday and have started calling about it again this morning. I secured this place for Wells Fargo in 2009!!! Now its some major rush??? I MIGHT have a crew near there this afternoon. I wish there was another vendor out here they could assign this crap too...........


----------



## thanohano44

Preserve This said:


> meet you half way mtmtman!!
> 
> have photos and prices when you want them also!


Preserve This,

How much you want for the 2009 dura max. And where are you? BPWY would buy the dura max if it were a white one. That's his favorite color gm's.


----------



## GTX63

thanohano44 said:


> Preserve This,
> 
> How much you want for the 2009 dura max. And where are you? BPWY would buy the dura max if it were a white one. That's his favorite color gm's.


Hey now, I've been a die hard ice box white chevy man my whole life. Wouldn't own anything else. Not because they are better, I just know how to fix what goes wrong with them.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Hey now, I've been a die hard ice box white chevy man my whole life. Wouldn't own anything else. Not because they are better, I just know how to fix what goes wrong with them.


I've been a GM man most of my life. I come from a long line of Ford lovers. Lol. I prefer 2007 duramax and prior. I refer to them as pre-Obama trucks. I love the older power strokes (92-98)and the brand new ones but won't pay the cost of a new one.


----------



## brm1109

*Another low baller strikes again*

Well all,
Just got the pricing sheet from Imperial Preservation. Returned it with a nasty e-mail. Just some of the highlights.
Debris: $20.00 yd
Locks: 1st $28.00
additional: $15.00
padlock and hasp $7.00
Grass 2001 -15k $30.00
Dry wint. $40.00

To be honest I hope these companies get nothing but hacks to do their work and everything is F'ed up. You get what you pay for in this world.


----------



## JFMURFY

brm1109 said:


> Well all,
> Just got the pricing sheet from Imperial Preservation. Returned it with a nasty e-mail. Just some of the highlights.
> Debris: $20.00 yd
> Locks: 1st $28.00
> additional: $15.00
> padlock and hasp $7.00
> Grass 2001 -15k $30.00
> Dry wint. $40.00
> 
> To be honest I hope these companies get nothing but hacks to do their work and everything is F'ed up. You get what you pay for in this world.


Nice... Good to read some decent fella's are able to turn this Sh-t away..


----------



## mtmtnman

brm1109 said:


> Well all,
> Just got the pricing sheet from Imperial Preservation. Returned it with a nasty e-mail. Just some of the highlights.
> Debris: $20.00 yd
> Locks: 1st $28.00
> additional: $15.00
> padlock and hasp $7.00
> Grass 2001 -15k $30.00
> Dry wint. $40.00
> 
> To be honest I hope these companies get nothing but hacks to do their work and everything is F'ed up. You get what you pay for in this world.


Damn! I pay my subs more than that and supply all locks, anti-freeze equipment (repo mowers i have fixed) Ect.!!! All they have to supply is their truck, insurance and gas...........


----------



## brm1109

The problem is others are not turning it away.
I just got done having a conversation with a guy this morning. We were talking about the fees and I said I don't do $50 wints or these other lower ball pricing work. His reply was "thats good more for me". According to him he did 3 winterizations yesterday and lock changes. Between driving and work he worked 12 hours. But he was "happy making $200.00 for the day".
I didn't want to burst his bubble so I didn't ask if he subtracted the gas, tolls, material and labor. oh well.


----------



## GTX63

brm1109 said:


> Well all,
> Just got the pricing sheet from Imperial Preservation. Returned it with a nasty e-mail. Just some of the highlights.
> Debris: $20.00 yd
> Locks: 1st $28.00
> additional: $15.00
> padlock and hasp $7.00
> Grass 2001 -15k $30.00
> Dry wint. $40.00
> 
> To be honest I hope these companies get nothing but hacks to do their work and everything is F'ed up. You get what you pay for in this world.




That is just about what we pay our guys too. Wow. Craziness.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> At one point even Safeguard wanted them off.
> Their system was stamping them when you uploaded the photos.


What date was SG's system stamping them? The date the work was completed or the date the pics were uploaded?

If they were stamping them the date they were uploaded, a lot of orders would show as late and be ripe for chargebacks.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Preserve This,
> 
> How much you want for the 2009 dura max. And where are you? BPWY would buy the dura max if it were a white one. That's his favorite color gm's.





GTX63 said:


> Hey now, I've been a die hard ice box white chevy man my whole life. Wouldn't own anything else. Not because they are better, I just know how to fix what goes wrong with them.






Troy has me confused with some one else.


I despise white GM drivers in my area.

They have a horrible reputation for controlling their vehicles and crashing into my Fords.

My wife and I both got taken out in '11 by white GMs. Mine was totalled, hers is still drivable.

I hope that Troy is a better driver than the white GM drivers are in these parts.


----------



## GTX63

They must have been stamping them with the date that the work was completed, which the contractor has to manually input on the order. At the time they were sending out memos for this I don't believe they had the ability to use the exf data to correctly mass label the pics.


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> Troy has me confused with some one else.
> 
> 
> I despise white GM drivers in my area.
> 
> They have a horrible reputation for controlling their vehicles and crashing into my Fords.
> 
> My wife and I both got taken out in '11 by white GMs. Mine was totalled, hers is still drivable.
> 
> I hope that Troy is a better driver than the white GM drivers are in these parts.


White vehicles don't stick out and tend to blend in with traffic.
I must be the exception to the white chebby boys, I havent had an accident in 27 years.


----------



## Guest

whoa whoa whoa... i never said Dura-max fellas


----------



## Guest

this however is a deisel -- $16,000


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> What date was SG's system stamping them? The date the work was completed or the date the pics were uploaded?
> 
> If they were stamping them the date they were uploaded, a lot of orders would show as late and be ripe for chargebacks.
> 
> Linda







I'm going to ASSume the date you put down as completion.

Their system asks for completion date. 

I never had issues because like I mentioned before I'm their clean up guy.
It is very very rare for me to get one that isn't already a few days to a month or more past due.


----------



## BPWY

Nice dump truck.


----------



## mtmtnman

Got mold?? Here is our latest Fannie Mae......


----------



## BPWY

Looks fun. 



I had one today for SG that has a whole lot of structural damage. 
I'd recommend a structural engineer look at it prior to the bank throwing any more money at it. 
They are approaching $3800 in P&P costs.


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:
 

> The problem is others are not turning it away.
> I just got done having a conversation with a guy this morning. We were talking about the fees and I said I don't do $50 wints or these other lower ball pricing work. His reply was "thats good more for me". According to him he did 3 winterizations yesterday and lock changes. Between driving and work he worked 12 hours. But he was "happy making $200.00 for the day".
> I didn't want to burst his bubble so I didn't ask if he subtracted the gas, tolls, material and labor. oh well.


That has been the theme of my day....tired of nationals trying to pit me against other vendors.

I may never get another job from FAS or Cyprexx...but damn, it felt good to lay it all out.


----------



## RichR

mtmtnman said:


> Got mold?? Here is our latest Fannie Mae......


So what was your "Bleach Clean and Kilz Application bid" :laughing:


----------



## GTX63

$1 per foot...before discount.


----------



## mtmtnman

Strategic default, A lot of this is going on but damn the #'s are staggering!!!!!

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-foreclosure-crisis-beverly-hills-050531722.html


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> That has been the theme of my day....tired of nationals trying to pit me against other vendors.
> 
> I may never get another job from FAS or Cyprexx...but damn, it felt good to lay it all out.


They will be calling you back. I received 2 calls already from my former favorite client. I said no twice.


----------



## mtmtnman

RichR said:


> So what was your "Bleach Clean and Kilz Application bid" :laughing:




Fortunately Fannie Mae don't go for that chit!!!


----------



## Guest

We went to a property yesterday for a refresh wint.
Homeless guy had broken in, set up a bedroom, turned the power and water on, and was having a yard sale (personals from the property) in the driveway.


----------



## JFMURFY

barefootlc said:


> We went to a property yesterday for a refresh wint.
> Homeless guy had broken in, set up a bedroom, turned the power and water on, and was having a yard sale (personals from the property) in the driveway.


That is a hoot... I guess,,,,Cash for Keys time


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> this however is a deisel -- $16,000



Your sale is excepted, please send your truck to me, I will send a check for what I think it is worth in 45 - 60 days :whistling


----------



## JFMURFY

Art Vandelay said:


> Your sale is excepted, please send your truck to me, I will send a check for what I think it is worth in 45 - 60 days :whistling


Vandelay Industries is on the "Watch-List"


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> We went to a property yesterday for a refresh wint.
> Homeless guy had broken in, set up a bedroom, turned the power and water on, and was having a yard sale (personals from the property) in the driveway.


Thief stealing from the thieves...


----------



## Guest

Is Rock Springs your area ?


I had one today for SG that has a whole lot of structural damage. 
I'd recommend a structural engineer look at it prior to the bank throwing any more money at it. 
They are approaching $3800 in P&P costs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> Is Rock Springs your area ?








Not really, 5 hrs of drive time one way.
Why do you ask?
How ever if you are desperate and pay enough I can travel.

I just left Rangely CO this morning headed back home.


----------



## BPWY

barefootlc said:


> We went to a property yesterday for a refresh wint.
> Homeless guy had broken in, set up a bedroom, turned the power and water on, *and was having a yard sale * (personals from the property) in the driveway.









That is freaking hilarious.


----------



## brm1109

*Companies wanting field service insurance*

Question,
My company has general liability that is listed as contracting and is good for all of the nationals I either work for or have worked for.
I received a call from a company and they want me to get a field service policy and the one I found was York-Jersey (the company is not SG). However I noticed that it states it is only good for field services. This would mean having to actually have 2 different policies for my company. Has anyone ever had to do this before?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Not really, 5 hrs of drive time one way.
> Why do you ask?
> How ever if you are desperate and pay enough I can travel.
> 
> I just left Rangely CO this morning headed back home.


I will message you later if needed ! Thanks


----------



## GTX63

brm1109 said:


> Question,
> My company has general liability that is listed as contracting and is good for all of the nationals I either work for or have worked for.
> I received a call from a company and they want me to get a field service policy and the one I found was York-Jersey (the company is not SG). However I noticed that it states it is only good for field services. This would mean having to actually have 2 different policies for my company. Has anyone ever had to do this before?


It is a waste of money in my opinion. Most field service policies from York Jersey for companies like FAS and Safeguard start out at $2500 + and more depending on your sales volume and claims loss . My buddy in Mo was paying 7k per year based on his revenue and two claims filed against him by Safeguard. How much business do you need someone to give you to justify the cost? How much did they say they would give you?


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> Question,
> My company has general liability that is listed as contracting and is good for all of the nationals I either work for or have worked for.
> I received a call from a company and they want me to get a field service policy and the one I found was York-Jersey (the company is not SG). However I noticed that it states it is only good for field services. This would mean having to actually have 2 different policies for my company. Has anyone ever had to do this before?






Thats precisely why I will not get two policies.

P&P is not my main focus. My local customer base has more than enough potential to not need to deal with the head aches of 2 ins policies. 
I already pay over $3200 a year for my premium policy. Im not paying another $2500 for ONLY P&P.


Do you need the work this potential client has? 
Remember just because you sign with them it does not mean you will get work. You could pay for the policy and then never get the first red cent of return.

Is it worth the expense of two policies to your company business plan.


----------



## BPWY

XLARGEX said:


> I will message you later if needed ! Thanks







No problem. 


It won't be cheap for 10 hrs of drive time just to get to the property.
But I can get it done.


----------



## brm1109

*Insurance*

Thank you all. I spoke to the company and explained that I am only going to use my general liability policy with is better. They said I couldn't. Oh well thank you for calling.
I also will not get E&O insurance according to my agent there is no need for it for the work we do.
When it comes to insurance, I go by my agent not what another company wants for their best interest.


----------



## Guest

Preserve This

Sorry to hear your out. Can't blame you. I'm in MI. Let me know where you have equipment pics posted and I will take a look. Honestly don't think I will need anything but doesn't hurt to check it out.

To those commenting on Cyprexx. Two days ago I was called because I had already said two or three times before I was unwillling to lower my flat rate by $20. I told them "I'm not interested in lowering prices that are half of what my other clients pay." She politely asked if I realized that that would mean my co. being removed from their vendor list. I politely replied "Yes I do realize that and you will get what you pay for."

FYI - Imperial Preservation is Mc*affrey Props new name.

Have a great day all.


----------



## brm1109

*Low Ballers*

All I can say is that with companies like Imperial and all the others that have all these low ball prices.
I can't wait till they have all the hacks do the work for their prices. I see a couple of senarios happening.
1. They have fake insurance and when a claim is made these companies will be holding the bag.
2. When properties go forever without the work being done because they can't even get a hack at these prices and the clients find everything destroyed these companies will be out of business.
If a company treats people fairly, most people and companies will go the extra mile. When you try to take advantage of another company Karma always comes back to bite you.
As it is I only do work for 2 nationals and I WILL NOT work for a regional.
Best of luck to the hacks and I will just wait until I have to do the repairs. lol


----------



## JDRM

*Exactly*

I was discussing this with a freind of mine, he is also in the business. They will be taking double pictures, scraping the place, copper, a/c,etc.


----------



## Guest

Boy have we got to watch karma do its job over the last couple months. *as was moving right along screwing vendors. Here's there best way to do it, contractor does int, recurring, etc and when the t/o comes instead of giving it to vendor who has it as they get $30 a c/y they bring in a newbie for 12 to 15 a C/Y and say its 45 yards they tell new guy only 30 c/y but they mark it at 50. Nice money adding it gets a jant with t/o. And this is the best part they throw it back to the orig vendor and demand they do on going maid. This time last year over 100 snow removes,now 4. over 100 lay offs there last 3 mths. I like karma.


----------



## BPWY

JDRM said:


> I was discussing this with a freind of mine, he is also in the business. They will be taking double pictures, scraping the place, copper, a/c,etc.







You really have to wonder how much of the scavenging of valuables done at these empty houses is done by hack "contractors".


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> You really have to wonder how much of the scavenging of valuables done at these empty houses is done by hack "contractors".


Do you know any contractors in the big springs area just wanna have somone alittle closer ?


----------



## BPWY

Big Springs NE?


Or Rock Springs WY?

You've mentioned both. I'm cornfuzzled. It doesn't take much. lol


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> Olympus tough 8000 works great, no date stamp however, but like everybody else said, just run them through another kind of software that stamps accordingly, works great.
> 
> Best part is the 640x480 option.
> 
> crew leader dropped one in a 5 gal bucket of killz and survived no problem.
> have been dropped of roofs with no problem.
> and one ended up in the roof tear of dumpster, after 2 hrs of unloading dumpster, camera was retrieved and works great.
> 
> battery life? I hear ya.. thats the down fall.
> We found an after market battery that comes with a car charger for $40 and the was the savior, now you have 2 batteries and a charger with each camera. however those aftermarket batteries suck and are only going to last a year with daily use.


We use the Olympus...very resilient.
And I use program called Gena Photostamper . Love it....just highlight photos, right click and add stamp (date, time or both). It pulls it from the exif...and it can be removed from photos with one click too.


----------



## Guest

Hmmm...this is new.
Never had them flag a bid as emergency....maybe cause I told them 60 ft dead tree could fall on kids walking home from school?


----------



## JDRM

I would assume anyone accepting re-cuts for $15, and doing debris removal for $7 CYD, which are prices I have seen offered, have to be looking for a way to make a buck when they get on site! Because we all know there is only money to be lost at those rates!


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> We went to a property yesterday for a refresh wint.
> Homeless guy had broken in, set up a bedroom, turned the power and water on, and was having a yard sale (personals from the property) in the driveway.


Funny


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> this however is a deisel -- $16,000





Art Vandelay said:


> Your sale is excepted, please send your truck to me, I will send a check for what I think it is worth in 45 - 60 days :whistling


Preserve This

we at Vandelay Industries do not like to make charge backs, but in view of our excepting the sale of your truck for a price yet to be determined and your failure to deliver the truck that we purchased from you, Vandelay Industries had no choice but to purchase a brand new 2012 1 1/4 ton 4x4 diesel crew cab with a 14' landscape dump box, automatic tarp system, snow plow, tool boxes, and the lariat finish, so that we could service our CLIENTs needs. I am sure you are aware that servicing our clients in a timely manor is import to the Vandelay mission. 

Unfortunately we will be charging you the difference between the sale price we are going to except of $5000 and the price we had to pay for a comparable truck that had to purchased after you failed to deliver the truck we bought from you. Please pay the attached bill for $55,000. The truck we had to purchase $60,000 - $5,000 we would have paid you the truck we bought and you failed to deliver.


----------



## JDRM

LMAO!!!! I love it! BACKCHARGE! You must be affiliated with SG! That was good!


----------



## GTX63

"If you disagree with this adjustment or have any questions, please forward this email to [email protected]."
Thank you for your prompt attention to this matter.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Big Springs NE?
> 
> 
> Or Rock Springs WY?
> 
> You've mentioned both. I'm cornfuzzled. It doesn't take much. lol


lol rock springs


----------



## BPWY

I'm sorry I don't know any contractors over there.



I know that WY seems to go thru A LOT of them. Doesn't matter which alphabet soup company. I think its largely because of the long distances between jobs and many companies aren't willing to offer extra trip fees or if they do its only peanuts. Like the siblings would only give an extra $25. Even if they wanted you to go 200 miles one way, $25 was the best they'd do. 
I'd tell em to add another 0 on it and then we'd start getting warmer.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I'm sorry I don't know any contractors over there.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that WY seems to go thru A LOT of them. Doesn't matter which alphabet soup company. I think its largely because of the long distances between jobs and many companies aren't willing to offer extra trip fees or if they do its only peanuts. Like the siblings would only give an extra $25. Even if they wanted you to go 200 miles one way, $25 was the best they'd do.
> I'd tell em to add another 0 on it and then we'd start getting warmer.




I've started putting things in terms the young college age kids working in the cubicles can understand. This is an excerpt from an e-mail to one the other day....


_"For example, We have a SMALL shopping mall here in town Anchor store is a JC Penny's. The next mall is in Missoula MT. 125 miles south of us, Then Helena MT. 195 miles Southeast, Then Great Falls, 230 miles east and Then Spokane Wa 240 miles South West." _


It worked and i got a nice trip charge..............:clap:


----------



## BPWY

Yer mean. 


lol


----------



## Guest

JDRM said:


> LMAO!!!! I love it! BACKCHARGE! You must be affiliated with SG! That was good!


It has been a few years, but apparently the wording stuck in my head


----------



## Guest

Art Vandelay said:


> Preserve This
> 
> we at Vandelay Industries do not like to make charge backs, but in view of our excepting the sale of your truck for a price yet to be determined and your failure to deliver the truck that we purchased from you, Vandelay Industries had no choice but to purchase a brand new 2012 1 1/4 ton 4x4 diesel crew cab with a 14' landscape dump box, automatic tarp system, snow plow, tool boxes, and the lariat finish, so that we could service our CLIENTs needs. I am sure you are aware that servicing our clients in a timely manor is import to the Vandelay mission.
> 
> Unfortunately we will be charging you the difference between the sale price we are going to except of $5000 and the price we had to pay for a comparable truck that had to purchased after you failed to deliver the truck we bought from you. Please pay the attached bill for $55,000. The truck we had to purchase $60,000 - $5,000 we would have paid you the truck we bought and you failed to deliver.


Now that's funny there..... I don't care who you are, that's Funny:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

yeah it was kinda funny, as it sounds about correct. 

dump truck is SOLD!! 

Who is buying the black chevy from me now? 
65k miles, 120k warranty. 
not a Duramax, relax.

skid steer anybody?
2010 (130hrs) 

could i possibly interest you in an equipment trailer? :clap:

or a brand new motorycyle jacket as its way to huge for me, 
and ive never owned a motorcyle, so why would i receive this for an xmas present from an employee? who knows. 

What do you mean you dont even consider paying trip charges?


----------



## Cooper2001

I received a letter in the mail just before Christmas from Safeguard with a return self addressed stamped envelope, requesting donations for the Jewish school Alan Jaffa and Robert Klein are apart of. It ticked me off that they had the nerve to ask the very same contractors that they treat like crap and steal money from everyday to donate money to their private school. Today I received an email from my coordinator asking for more donations and that he would be contacting me in the next week to discuss how much I will be sending in. What a bunch of CRAP! Sending out a letter or email is one thing, but calling me to "discuss" how much I will be sending in I feel is very unprofessional. I think I will tell them that they can take the money that they have back charged me and apply that to the fund, and oh by the way I would like a statement at the end of the year with the amount I "donated" to their charitie for tax purposes.


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> yeah it was kinda funny, as it sounds about correct.
> 
> dump truck is SOLD!!
> 
> Who is buying the black chevy from me now?
> 65k miles, 120k warranty.
> not a Duramax, relax.
> 
> skid steer anybody?
> 2010 (130hrs)
> 
> could i possibly interest you in an equipment trailer? :clap:
> 
> or a brand new motorycyle jacket as its way to huge for me,
> and ive never owned a motorcyle, so why would i receive this for an xmas present from an employee? who knows.
> 
> What do you mean you dont even consider paying trip charges?


Why did u buy a skid steer in this line of work? ? / cheaper to us Mexican backhoes.


----------



## Guest

Out here in the wastelands the skidsteer has been invaluable. Case 40XT with grapple bucket clears off barns and crapholes fast.


----------



## Guest

Skid dteer made rhrs of leveling garagesincluding slab, backfill and rough grade. Not to mention drilling holes for fencpost and tearing out trip hazard driveways in the middle of winter. you know, back when HUD approved those things. Or the massive exterior debris jobs, 100 cyds of bricks/ old tree trunks in large rural properties, tearing down large brick porches. And on occasion pulling stolen vehicle of driveways, because the cops ain't clmming t get them and a dump reciept for a non title vehicle is not always possible in the hood. 

Remember..... 3 days only, no excuses for being late! :no:


----------



## Guest

got it / we have never see w/o for anything u guys listed. It wouldnt get appv anyway


----------



## brm1109

Well just got home from an all day cleanout. Best part, no photos or invoicing to do.. Private customer...


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> Hey again,
> 
> as we are tired of preservation and diminishing allowables, Its time to exit this industry after 5 years. We used to make a killing until M-1018 mortgagee letter. Now we drive around capping water/gas lines, doing re-secures, bidding the same items over and over again, taking the same photos over and over again, with no approvals, nothing gets approved anymore it seams, for us or any other contractor that enters the property. After following the post for mold remediation, im even terrified to bid bleach and killz anymore. Added E&O recently, and for what? not sure really.
> 
> A regional company we worked for, ZVN wont pay trip charges for MM's where we know that upon arrival, recurring services have not been approved (if over allowable) or are not needed, resulting in a free trip to property, this is no longer tolerated and we refuse, well.. we all know where that gets us. we work for other nationals not just zvn, and frankly are just tired of the industry all together.
> 
> No interest to diversify, with local REO/Realtors or the sort.
> I havent cut a lawn for over $25, or removed a cyd of debris for over $20 in over 6 months. Just burned out in the situation.
> 
> Never used subs, always W2 employees, fully covered. everybody happy until the employees thought they could do better and resulted in our direct competition. As we still talk to these individuals on occasion, they state they regret their decisions.
> Alas, who gives a *****.
> 
> Nobody is to be trusted, i never want another employee again. We downsized successfully, and then again.
> And now, as of current, its time to move on, it was good while it was good.
> 
> We have large amounts of knoblocks/deadbolts(35241,44351,67767)
> some lock boxes, close to 100 padlocks (a389) to sell off.
> Also, tons of other stuff that all of us acquire, with no interest to dispose of. such as shovels, rakes, yada yada, upright bagless vacuums, shop vacs, chain link fencing with post, top rails, compressors. like 100 damn hammers, roofing nailers, staplers, roofing jacks, tons of misc vinyl/alum. siding. short scaffolding, commercial paint sprayer. I mean really, what am i to do with all this stuff? gonna have a huge sale out of our office within the comming weeks.
> Also have:
> 
> 2009 chevy 4 door Z71, 4x4 2500HD, 8 ft bed matching black cap,
> 65k miles with remainder of 120k warranty.
> 
> 2005 Ford E-350 diesel extendo cargo van
> 2005 Ford F-450 diesel dump truck
> 14ft dump trailer
> 12ft dump trailer
> 23ft 2009 equipment trailer 16,000GVWR
> 2010 New Holland Skid steer (130hrs)
> Cement hammer attachment
> 9" auger attachment
> 8' Snow-tech snow pusher box
> Demo-grapple bucket - heavy duty
> Dirt bucket
> forks
> 
> It goes on and on.
> 
> have 4 olympus Tough 8000 cameras capable of 640x480
> (best P&P camera around) very durable
> 
> If there is something your looking for, let me know, i probably have it.
> Trying to sell of everything in the office that we dont really want to put in our own garages.
> 
> I really dont know what else to say at this point, except P&P can suck it.


After 15 years in the business... in about 2 months we're right behind you brother...


----------



## Guest

I knew i wasn't alone in...

Sorry to hear, especially after 15 years, but I believe its the right decision by far. Obviously you do to. And we are not the only ones on this board with the same short term goals.


----------



## Guest

Heres a wtf story from today. A cop shows up at a t/o and says paper work in truck not good enough. Makes the two guys wait against the wall till our office can fax police dept all the paper work. In turn this cop is trying to tell the lady he's talking to here are the rules. We have to tell police in advance when when we are in there town. the trucks and there info, the workers and there full id, they have to confirm with bank we are aloud to do this work and this is the best, They (police) need to be on sight whole time to watch and make sure nothing is stolen.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Heres a wtf story from today. A cop shows up at a t/o and says paper work in truck not good enough. Makes the two guys wait against the wall till our office can fax police dept all the paper work. In turn this cop is trying to tell the lady he's talking to here are the rules. We have to tell police in advance when when we are in there town. the trucks and there info, the workers and there full id, they have to confirm with bank we are aloud to do this work and this is the best, They (police) need to be on sight whole time to watch and make sure nothing is stolen.



LOL!!! Over Zealous cops suck!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!!! Over Zealous cops suck!!!!!


oh the story i could tell, but I am  :gun_bandana::help::2guns::confused1: :gunsmilie:  :whistling


----------



## Guest

*Ams*

Laughing a little over this email from AMS today...

They sent me their price list for AMS HUD Pricing in MY area...

Initial trash out up to 20 cyd ------------125.00

WHAT?!? That equals out to 6.25 per cyd...

I dont think I will be accepting those prices. :no:


----------



## mtmtnman

joverton8 said:


> Laughing a little over this email from AMS today...
> 
> They sent me their price list for AMS HUD Pricing in MY area...
> 
> Initial trash out up to 20 cyd ------------125.00
> 
> WHAT?!? That equals out to 6.25 per cyd...
> 
> I dont think I will be accepting those prices. :no:



LOL! I get WAAAAAY more than that here but don't have illegals to compete with........ I have gotten more than that just for a trip charge as they couldn't get anyone else to go the distance!!


----------



## Guest

We have gotten close to that for certain trip charges! But being in Texas we do have our fair share of illegals to compete with. I seriously about fell out when I seen that price..


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Heres a wtf story from today. A cop shows up at a t/o and says paper work in truck not good enough. Makes the two guys wait against the wall till our office can fax police dept all the paper work. In turn this cop is trying to tell the lady he's talking to here are the rules. We have to tell police in advance when when we are in there town. the trucks and there info, the workers and there full id, they have to confirm with bank we are aloud to do this work and this is the best, They (police) need to be on sight whole time to watch and make sure nothing is stolen.





After being jammed against the wall and feet spread I had town cops tell me similar.
That I needed to call in and report when I was doing initial services in their area, other wise I could expect more police harassment.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:



> After being jammed against the wall and feet spread I had town cops tell me similar.
> That I needed to call in and report when I was doing initial services in their area, other wise I could expect more police harassment.



Foreclosure is CIVIL not CRIMINAL so cops can't do a damn thing...............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Foreclosure is CIVIL not CRIMINAL so cops can't do a damn thing...............


In some rural areas in which we do securing, we need to call the cops first.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> In some rural areas in which we do securing, we need to call the cops first.


I have had homeowners call the cops on me more than once and unless there is an "escalated" circumstance the cops ALWAYS tell the owner it is a civil matter and to take it up with the mortgage company............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I have had homeowners call the cops on me more than once and unless there is an "escalated" circumstance the cops ALWAYS tell the owner it is a civil matter and to take it up with the mortgage company............


Wow. They have us leave. 80% of the residents in this particular city are employees of the prisons, national guardsmen, army, police and most have their own firearms. They can shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Wow. They have us leave. 80% of the residents in this particular city are employees of the prisons, national guardsmen, army, police and most have their own firearms. They can shoot first and ask questions later.


Yikes. After 4.5 years i have had the cops called on me exactly 5 times. I have continued with work 3 times and left on 2 others. I'm usually pretty good at working things out with the owners when they show. The .45 tends to calm things down as well. We can open carry here.............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Yikes. After 4.5 years i have had the cops called on me exactly 5 times. I have continued with work 3 times and left on 2 others. I'm usually pretty good at working things out with the owners when they show. The .45 tends to calm things down as well. We can open carry here.............


Had the cops 4x last week alone called on me !


----------



## thanohano44

XLARGEX said:


> Had the cops 4x last week alone called on me !


In some of the rural areas I am called the grim reaper. I have a black Sierra duramax that i use in those areas.


----------



## mtmtnman

Looks like we got another company that will not get any bids from me.....................


_***This email is being sent to all of our contractors***

Please note that effective immediately REO Allegiance will not process invoices to obtain bids unless the charge was pre-approved by an REO Allegiance staff member (Approval will only be given on a rare occasion and for very extreme circumstances only). Reimbursing for bids is not an industry standard, and any invoices for bids that have been processed in the past, and were not pre-approved, were done so in error. Going forward, if you will require a trip charge for an extraordinary circumstance, please advise the order representative prior to accepting a work order. Thank you in advance for your time and understanding. _


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Had the cops 4x last week alone called on me !


Might just be where your at.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Looks like we got another company that will not get any bids from me.....................
> 
> 
> _***This email is being sent to all of our contractors***
> 
> Please note that effective immediately REO Allegiance will not process invoices to obtain bids unless the charge was pre-approved by an REO Allegiance staff member (Approval will only be given on a rare occasion and for very extreme circumstances only). Reimbursing for bids is not an industry standard, and any invoices for bids that have been processed in the past, and were not pre-approved, were done so in error. Going forward, if you will require a trip charge for an extraordinary circumstance, please advise the order representative prior to accepting a work order. Thank you in advance for your time and understanding. _



Break it down for me in simple english, what does this mean? They won't take bids anymore?


----------



## GTX63

They won't be paying for bids anymore. Your time, your fuel, your labor. They'll let you know if and when it gets approved..or not.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Break it down for me in simple english, what does this mean? They won't take bids anymore?



they wont be paying your trip charge for bids anymore


----------



## GTX63

LOL, or they will assign the approved bid to another contractor. Been there, done that.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Looks like we got another company that will not get any bids from me.....................
> 
> ***This email is being sent to all of our contractors***
> 
> Please note that effective immediately REO Allegiance will not process invoices to obtain bids unless the charge was pre-approved by an REO Allegiance staff member (Approval will only be given on a rare occasion and for very extreme circumstances only). Reimbursing for bids is not an industry standard, and any invoices for bids that have been processed in the past, and were not pre-approved, were done so in error. Going forward, if you will require a trip charge for an extraordinary circumstance, please advise the order representative prior to accepting a work order. Thank you in advance for your time and understanding.


I haven't received that email. When did you get it?


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I haven't received that email. When did you get it?



Midnight mountain time this morning. Ck your inbox now. If we where getting 2/3 to 3/4 approved bids i would not bitch but the average bid approval for all my companies is around 15%..................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Midnight mountain time this morning. Ck your inbox now. If we where getting 2/3 to 3/4 approved bids i would not bitch but the average bid approval for all my companies is around 15%..................







Heck the majority of the time mine was much lower than that. 




As for them not paying for bids any more....... they can claim this or that is industry standards but that doesn't make it the case. 
If you need a mold bid, or a roofing bid, or a general contractor bid and they say no we aint doing it without them paying for the bid since the expectation is to get no work from the actual bid...... then who sets the industry standards? 

The industry contractors or some mini cubicle mind in New Jersey?????



I know I'm preaching to the choir but this is the sort of thing that is just irking me to no end and is hastening my exit stage left of the P&P gig. 
I'm sure you guys that have direct work from the banks don't see this because they aren't having to deal with inflated bids from these greedy nationals. And probably go ahead and approve some actual bids.


Folks that work for SG know their damage claims is for an "eye ball estimate". They stress in their training that its none binding, but that they at least need an idea of what it'll cost.


----------



## SwiftRes

Yes, and I see some contractors screwing themselves on this eyeball estimate. I had to bid a house recently that had the entire bathroom demo'd, hole in floor, 80 year old electrical wiring exposed. The previous contractor had put an "eyeball estimate" of $1500. Really? I'd be hard pressed to get materials for that, not including the outdated electrical that could be a disaster. About half the time I have no idea where the previous contractors are coming up with these eyeball estimates. Entire siding needs replaced? Yeah that's about $1800 in damages. 



BPWY said:


> Heck the majority of the time mine was much lower than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for them not paying for bids any more....... they can claim this or that is industry standards but that doesn't make it the case.
> If you need a mold bid, or a roofing bid, or a general contractor bid and they say no we aint doing it without them paying for the bid since the expectation is to get no work from the actual bid...... then who sets the industry standards?
> 
> The industry contractors or some mini cubicle mind in New Jersey?????
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the choir but this is the sort of thing that is just irking me to no end and is hastening my exit stage left of the P&P gig.
> I'm sure you guys that have direct work from the banks don't see this because they aren't having to deal with inflated bids from these greedy nationals. And probably go ahead and approve some actual bids.
> 
> 
> Folks that work for SG know their damage claims is for an "eye ball estimate". They stress in their training that its none binding, but that they at least need an idea of what it'll cost.


----------



## BPWY

I usually double my first impression to turn it in.


I'm not a general and don't know what stuff costs. I figure if I double it its probably close.


----------



## Guest

I used to "bid to get proffesional bid". And works majority of time, unti, recently I was told " we will not longer pay to get a proffesional estimate". So now when a proffesional bis is needed fo a repair, it must just be reported and not bid. 

Used to receive $250 for a proffesional estimate.

Had to get a structural engineer report once and bid/approved for $800, cost me $40 and took 3 weeks of babysitting it, they were so mad when it took 3 weeks to get report


----------



## Guest

I had a homeowner show up while doing the initial, and he started removing his furnace and well pump, so I called the cops and then the client. Cops came and client called back, they said please excuse the police as this property is pre sale and he technically still owns the furnce, he is allowed to take it.

That was odd


----------



## mtmtnman

Preserve This said:


> I had a homeowner show up while doing the initial, and he started removing his furnace and well pump, so I called the cops and then the client. Cops came and client called back, they said please excuse the police as this property is pre sale and he technically still owns the furnce, he is allowed to take it.
> 
> That was odd


As far as i have always been told if it is attached it has to stay........


----------



## thanohano44

Preserve This said:


> I had a homeowner show up while doing the initial, and he started removing his furnace and well pump, so I called the cops and then the client. Cops came and client called back, they said please excuse the police as this property is pre sale and he technically still owns the furnce, he is allowed to take it.
> 
> That was odd


Pre sale, the property hasn't been turned entirely back over to the bank yet. No trustee sale.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> As far as i have always been told if it is attached it has to stay........







No doubt, but we all know how that works.



If I was doing initial and the former H/O showed up I'd have probably rolled out. 
These guys all demand no confrontation.


----------



## Guest

Homeowner was polite, we were their for 2 hrs before he showed up, he didn't care we were chanigng loclks and all other services, he was just taking his stuff.. as far as if its attached it stays, that ones a rule I knew off, but when it came to the homowner eremoving his appliances right in front of us, was just kinda shocked.

Working in the hood, you want no confrontation. Of coarse you carry your piece,but past expeiences says when its showing then every local tribesman has to try you, saying, what you gonna do white boy?. Having it visible is just an instigator tool, if they get to close to you, then warn them their to close, but really its in your own hands, because the cops are not comkng to help you, ever.

There almost more of a threat than the locals

Not to venture to far off subject, I can't tremember having any problems with any homeowners, in ballpark 1000 diff homes.

I hate detroit and all it stands for, place is straight up a dump, dangerous, nobody cares, how bout when there is 40 people at every bus stop... if everyone picked uip a peice of trash instead of contributing to it, then some..just some of the eye sore could be 5% cleaned up. 


Ithink I'm gonna start asking people for cigs and change when I see them on their way over to ask me. Beat them to it


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> No doubt, but we all know how that works.
> 
> If I was doing initial and the former H/O showed up I'd have probably rolled out.
> These guys all demand no confrontation.


I've had The bank tell me and the realtor to allow the home owner takes all appliances.....on a CFK!!!!!!!


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I've had The bank tell me and the realtor to allow the home owner takes all appliances.....on a CFK!!!!!!!







Ocwen's paper work stated only attached or built in appliances stayed. Every thing else was fair game.

Water heater, furnace, built in microwave or stove etc.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Ocwen's paper work stated only attached or built in appliances stayed. Every thing else was fair game.
> 
> Water heater, furnace, built in microwave or stove etc.


This HO tool the garage door opener, entire kitchen set, fans, the freaking HEAT register lol,


----------



## Guest

Had to work today :sad:
My girl who does the clean had sick kid, so I got stuck with it.

And, I really have all the sympathy in the world for these ppl losing their homes. And I understand you don't have the money, so you don't make payments....you are losing the house, so you quit doing maintenance....but, damn, do you have to quit cleaning it??? These people should have lost their kids due to the filth they had them leaving in.

I called coordinator, told her house was nasty...we would do the best we could. 
She said they expected it to be "clean enough that I would live in it myself"
Told her...for 300.00, you get the "I would live there" clean...
for 150.00, you get the "I might visit my sister if she lived there" clean.


----------



## Guest

barefootlc said:


> She said they expected it to be "clean enough that I would live in it myself"
> Told her...for 300.00, you get the "I would live there" clean...
> for 150.00, you get the "I might visit my sister if she lived there" clean.


Funny


----------



## Gypsos

barefootlc said:


> Had to work today :sad:
> My girl who does the clean had sick kid, so I got stuck with it.
> 
> And, I really have all the sympathy in the world for these ppl losing their homes. And I understand you don't have the money, so you don't make payments....you are losing the house, so you quit doing maintenance....but, damn, do you have to quit cleaning it??? These people should have lost their kids due to the filth they had them leaving in.
> 
> I called coordinator, told her house was nasty...we would do the best we could.
> She said they expected it to be "clean enough that I would live in it myself"
> Told her...for 300.00, you get the "I would live there" clean...
> for 150.00, you get the "I might visit my sister if she lived there" clean.


I like that. Similar to the mold ridden house that the regional demanded a bid to abate the mold and repair the house. I bid $100 for 5 gallons of gasoline and a road flare. I never got any more work from them.


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> Homeowner was polite, we were their for 2 hrs before he showed up, he didn't care we were chanigng loclks and all other services, he was just taking his stuff.. as far as if its attached it stays, that ones a rule I knew off, but when it came to the homowner eremoving his appliances right in front of us, was just kinda shocked.
> 
> Working in the hood, you want no confrontation. Of coarse you carry your piece,but past expeiences says when its showing then every local tribesman has to try you, saying, what you gonna do white boy?. Having it visible is just an instigator tool, if they get to close to you, then warn them their to close, but really its in your own hands, because the cops are not comkng to help you, ever.
> 
> There almost more of a threat than the locals
> 
> Not to venture to far off subject, I can't tremember having any problems with any homeowners, in ballpark 1000 diff homes.
> 
> I hate detroit and all it stands for, place is straight up a dump, dangerous, nobody cares, how bout when there is 40 people at every bus stop... if everyone picked uip a peice of trash instead of contributing to it, then some..just some of the eye sore could be 5% cleaned up.
> 
> 
> Ithink I'm gonna start asking people for cigs and change when I see them on their way over to ask me. Beat them to it


Heres the gun thing again, two weeks ago in my county two bad guys broke into a gun shop, owner shot both, killed both, owner sits in jail two counts murder, takes about two plus years to go to trial for that kinda stuff. His life --over.


----------



## BPWY

Gyp thats hilarious.



I've had a couple that I should have done that with.


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> I like that. Similar to the mold ridden house that the regional demanded a bid to abate the mold and repair the house. I bid $100 for 5 gallons of gasoline and a road flare. I never got any more work from them.


priceless:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Heres the gun thing again, two weeks ago in my county two bad guys broke into a gun shop, owner shot both, killed both, owner sits in jail two counts murder, takes about two plus years to go to trial for that kinda stuff. His life --over.


His life may have over !:blink:
better to sit in jail then in the ground!


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> His life may have over !:blink:
> better to sit in jail then in the ground!


U right he's sitting in jail for protecting himself, family, and his castle. Some of u guys are willing to do that for a bank reo:thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Heres the gun thing again, two weeks ago in my county two bad guys broke into a gun shop, owner shot both, killed both, owner sits in jail two counts murder, takes about two plus years to go to trial for that kinda stuff. His life --over.



No castle doctrine in your state?????? NRA will likely defend this guy as long as they weren't shot in the back. 2 scumbags dead is a good day in my book!!:clap::clap:


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> U right he's sitting in jail for protecting himself, family, and his castle. Some of u guys are willing to do that for a bank reo:thumbup:









You must live in a very liberal state.


Got a link to an online report?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> You must live in a very liberal state.
> 
> 
> Got a link to an online report?




Chit like that makes you glad to live out here don't it BP!


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> U right he's sitting in jail for protecting himself, family, and his castle. Some of u guys are willing to do that for a bank reo:thumbup:


Nope pack myself not bank, most them do not want you to have a gun. The way I look at it there not the ones going into these homes.


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone in San Jose wan't to bid a trash out?????


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/21/hoarder-google-maps-trash-pile_n_1290820.html


----------



## thanohano44

barefootlc said:


> Had to work today :sad:
> My girl who does the clean had sick kid, so I got stuck with it.
> 
> And, I really have all the sympathy in the world for these ppl losing their homes. And I understand you don't have the money, so you don't make payments....you are losing the house, so you quit doing maintenance....but, damn, do you have to quit cleaning it??? These people should have lost their kids due to the filth they had them leaving in.
> 
> I called coordinator, told her house was nasty...we would do the best we could.
> She said they expected it to be "clean enough that I would live in it myself"
> Told her...for 300.00, you get the "I would live there" clean...
> for 150.00, you get the "I might visit my sister if she lived there" clean.


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

Gypsos said:


> I like that. Similar to the mold ridden house that the regional demanded a bid to abate the mold and repair the house. I bid $100 for 5 gallons of gasoline and a road flare. I never got any more work from them.


That's because a box of matches cost less than a flare.


----------



## thanohano44

STARBABY said:


> His life may have over !:blink:
> better to sit in jail then in the ground!


This is WTF is wrong with liberalism. They think the government should take care of your every need and provide safety. They make these damn BS sissy laws. I'll never wait for a damn cop or govt official do for me what I can do better. SELF DEFENSE!!!! Who passes these laws and who are the ****ing idiots who vote these deranged ****heads in?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone in San Jose wan't to bid a trash out?????
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/21/hoarder-google-maps-trash-pile_n_1290820.html


last hoarder job I did was a three dayer over 300cyd:blink:


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> U right he's sitting in jail for protecting himself, family, and his castle. Some of u guys are willing to do that for a bank reo:thumbup:


I'm glad AZ is still a red state. Back in 2001 I popped 2 wet backs who tried breaking into my house not knowing I was there with my pregnant wife. 

There's no way I would sit in a cell for protecting myself and my family.


----------



## Guest

:thumbup:


thanohano44 said:


> This is WTF is wrong with liberalism. They think the government should take care of your every need and provide safety. They make these damn BS sissy laws. I'll never wait for a damn cop or govt official do for me what I can do better. SELF DEFENSE!!!! Who passes these laws and who are the ****ing idiots who vote these deranged ****heads in?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> No castle doctrine in your state?????? NRA will likely defend this guy as long as they weren't shot in the back. 2 scumbags dead is a good day in my book!!:clap::clap:


This will be the 1st test of castle in our area. If u want to see a clip google/ wnep/ go to news/ front story.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> This will be the 1st test of castle in our area. If u want to see a clip google/ wnep/ go to news/ front story.


If that's the case the guy should at least be out on bail......


----------



## mtmtnman

Man Pocono, If your talking about Lloyd Thomas that is some seriously crappy reporting!! The article is all over the place!! Can't follow it for nothing! Didn't see anything about a gun shop though......


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> If that's the case the guy should at least be out on bail......







He must not have a very good lawyer.


----------



## Guest

Thats normal reporting for our area, in the video u only see a picture of the gun shop sign. U have to remember us in northeast are 20 years behind all u hip people, the good thing is when the world ends later this year we still have 20 years left.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> As far as i have always been told if it is attached it has to stay........


I think that normally includes appliances...In Will county on an eviction they are considered personals !


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> I think that normally includes appliances...In Will county on an eviction they are considered personals !


Fridge and stove are personals. Built in micro, built in dishwasher, furnace, water heater ect. are not......


----------



## brm1109

*Payment*

So we signed up with a company about 2 years ago and only did one job. Then they send us a job that we did on Jan 2 of this year. 
I sent an email today because we didn't receive payment. And this is what their response was.
"The order is at 50 days, since our payment system is 60 days the payment will be made at that point".
I immediately emailed their vendor manager and told them that we didn't recall that 2 years ago and to take me off their vendor list. We do not work with 60 invoicing.
Things are getting worse.


----------



## BPWY

brm1109 said:


> So we signed up with a company about 2 years ago and only did one job. Then they send us a job that we did on Jan 2 of this year.
> I sent an email today because we didn't receive payment. And this is what their response was.
> "The order is at 50 days, since our payment system is 60 days the payment will be made at that point".
> I immediately emailed their vendor manager and told them that we didn't recall that 2 years ago and to take me off their vendor list. We do not work with 60 invoicing.
> Things are getting worse.











Try the 90 day ****. By the time the check is cut, mailed and delivered you are approaching 100 days from the time you did the work.


----------



## brm1109

*Payment*

No way will we go 90 days. By time they give you a problem with the payment you can't lien the property (at least here in NJ) 60 days and you may get it under the wire. Although sometimes there are other ways to lien it.


----------



## brm1109

*Not that I am a vindictive person BUT*

First for the disclaimer: I have only used this on 2 people (a couple of years ago). You still may not get the money but it will serve some purpose. But if anyone is interested, if a company really gives you a problem with payments. Have at it.

What a UCC Lien Does


I am a Judgment Broker, not a lawyer, and this article is my opinion, please see a lawyer if you need legal advice. 

A UCC (Uniform Commercial Code) lien, either is a general or a specific lien on most business property, and certain kinds of personal property. A UCC lien does not cover real estate property. (Real estate requires a different kind of lien, such as an abstract of judgment, recorded at the county recorder where the property is located.) 

A UCC lien can be voluntary, for example, as a condition to getting something financed, or as condition to fulfilling a business contract or obligation. 

UCC liens can also be involuntary, for example, when a judgment owner records a UCC lien against both most business property, and some types of the debtor's personal property. 

A UCC lien covers business property, but it also covers some kinds of personal property, and may also have some "long shot" advantages. 

UCC liens are obtained from a Secretary Of State (SOS), and each state's SOS is different. It's a good idea to look up and read the laws of your state about personal property liens. Then find your state's SOS office. A good guide to all SOS offices can be found at http://www.coordinatedlegal.com/SecretaryOfState.html 

In California, the UCC lien is called a JL-1, and CCP 697.510-697.670 specifies the types of personal property liened as: 

1) Accounts Receivable (If you can prove what someone owes the debtor.) 

2) Chattel Paper (Legal papers proving secured ownership of something.) 

3) Equipment (Excluding vehicles and vessels registered with the DMV, and Mobile homed or commercial coach registered under Health and Safety Code.) 

4) Farm Products. 

5) Inventory (Durable goods held for sale by retail merchant with unit value greater than $500 or other inventory that is not held by a retail merchant for sale.) 

6) Negotiable Documents of Title (Any written instrument, such as a bill of lading, a warehouse receipt, or an order for the delivery of goods.) 

If your debtor owns or is a business, always record a UCC lien. If you know the business assets of the debtor, write them down on the UCC lien. You may get paid when the business is sold or financed. If your debtor is rich and owns an aircraft, register the UCC lien with the FAA in Omaha, and for large boats, register the UCC lien with the Coast Guard. 

Most debtors do not own a business, and most do not have much of the kind of personal property that UCC liens cover. However, there are several reasons to consider recording a UCC lien on an average (non-business) judgment debtor: 

1) The UCC lien is very easy and cheap, and it costs just $10 and one stamp in California. Recording a UCC lien might annoy, notice, or intimidate some debtors. 

2) The UCC lien might get the attention of a lender when the debtor tries to get financing or borrow money. 

3) Most UCC liens last five years (they can usually be extended within six months of expiration) and recording one might give you a secured status if the debtor files for bankruptcy (and has assets). 

Like most other liens in bankruptcy court, a UCC lien is only a piece of paper unless you can identify and locate specific property encumbered by the lien. (This is why you should write down any known assets of the debtor on the UCC lien.) 

Usually, a court-scheduled debtor exam (called an Order for EXamination - OEX, or a Judgment Debtor Examination - JDX) lien, when personally served on the debtor, is a far better lien on personal property. 

OEX/JDX liens are more comprehensive and provide better security as they apply to all non-exempt property of the debtor. Most OEX/JDX liens are only good for one year, but they can be extended with a motion filed before their expiration for good cause. (Or, you can serve the debtor every year with a new OEX/JDX, renewing the lien. 

4) If your judgment debtor is lucky enough to win even $500 in the lottery, the Lottery Commission will look at all UCC liens, to determine if the winner owes money. If they do, they will pay the creditors in full before they pay the judgment debtor a single penny. 

To record a UCC lien, get the form from the Secretary Of State where your debtor has or may have assets. Complete the form, filling out all the information required, e.g., name of debtor, amount of judgment, etc. Mail it with a check, often $10. When you get the form back, mail a copy of it to the debtor. There is no need to record a UCC lien at the County Recorder. 

Existing UCC liens can be used to find clues to debtor's assets. UCC do not usually show bank accounts, unless a bank has a lien for a loan for equipment. Sometimes business debtors will have a bank UCC lien because the debtor took a loan with the bank. 

Usually, a UCC lien is not a direct way to get money from the debtor. For example, one would record liens, including the UCC, to lien the debtor's computer equipment. To actually collect, you may have to find out who the business does work for, and get an assignment order for the customers to pay you, instead of the debtor. 

When the judgment debt is satisfied, make sure to release the UCC lien, and mail a copy of the UCC lien release to the debtor. 

Sometimes you need to order UCC records to prove a relationship between a debtor and a corporation, or for some other reason. Order certified copies from the Secretary of State. Most of the time, the cost is reasonable. Use the agency's preprinted order forms, and order certified copies of what you need. 

In California, it is often better to deal with the Secretary Of State by mail. The SOS here makes you wait in a line, and a clerk finally asks you what you want. At the counter, the offer only a few options such as a status report (active, suspended, merged out, etc.) and a list of officers (for corporations) or a list of members (for LLCs). 

In person, the California SOS will not let you keep any printouts or make a copy, you must write the information down yourself. How obsolete! 

In California, you should request things by mail because they are fast and don't charge you the extra $10 in person fee. Send them a (e.g.) "not to exceed $100.00" check. More information is at: http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/pdf/be_ircform.pdf, and processing times are shown at: http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/be/processing-times.htm


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> First for the disclaimer: I have only used this on 2 people (a couple of years ago). You still may not get the money but it will serve some purpose. But if anyone is interested, if a company really gives you a problem with payments. Have at it.
> 
> What a UCC Lien Does
> 
> 
> I am a Judgment Broker, not a lawyer, and this article is my opinion, please see a lawyer if you need legal advice.
> 
> A UCC (Uniform Commercial Code) lien, either is a general or a specific lien on most business property, and certain kinds of personal property. A UCC lien does not cover real estate property. (Real estate requires a different kind of lien, such as an abstract of judgment, recorded at the county recorder where the property is located.)
> 
> A UCC lien can be voluntary, for example, as a condition to getting something financed, or as condition to fulfilling a business contract or obligation.
> 
> UCC liens can also be involuntary, for example, when a judgment owner records a UCC lien against both most business property, and some types of the debtor's personal property.
> 
> A UCC lien covers business property, but it also covers some kinds of personal property, and may also have some "long shot" advantages.
> 
> UCC liens are obtained from a Secretary Of State (SOS), and each state's SOS is different. It's a good idea to look up and read the laws of your state about personal property liens. Then find your state's SOS office. A good guide to all SOS offices can be found at http://www.coordinatedlegal.com/SecretaryOfState.html
> 
> In California, the UCC lien is called a JL-1, and CCP 697.510-697.670 specifies the types of personal property liened as:
> 
> 1) Accounts Receivable (If you can prove what someone owes the debtor.)
> 
> 2) Chattel Paper (Legal papers proving secured ownership of something.)
> 
> 3) Equipment (Excluding vehicles and vessels registered with the DMV, and Mobile homed or commercial coach registered under Health and Safety Code.)
> 
> 4) Farm Products.
> 
> 5) Inventory (Durable goods held for sale by retail merchant with unit value greater than $500 or other inventory that is not held by a retail merchant for sale.)
> 
> 6) Negotiable Documents of Title (Any written instrument, such as a bill of lading, a warehouse receipt, or an order for the delivery of goods.)
> 
> If your debtor owns or is a business, always record a UCC lien. If you know the business assets of the debtor, write them down on the UCC lien. You may get paid when the business is sold or financed. If your debtor is rich and owns an aircraft, register the UCC lien with the FAA in Omaha, and for large boats, register the UCC lien with the Coast Guard.
> 
> Most debtors do not own a business, and most do not have much of the kind of personal property that UCC liens cover. However, there are several reasons to consider recording a UCC lien on an average (non-business) judgment debtor:
> 
> 1) The UCC lien is very easy and cheap, and it costs just $10 and one stamp in California. Recording a UCC lien might annoy, notice, or intimidate some debtors.
> 
> 2) The UCC lien might get the attention of a lender when the debtor tries to get financing or borrow money.
> 
> 3) Most UCC liens last five years (they can usually be extended within six months of expiration) and recording one might give you a secured status if the debtor files for bankruptcy (and has assets).
> 
> Like most other liens in bankruptcy court, a UCC lien is only a piece of paper unless you can identify and locate specific property encumbered by the lien. (This is why you should write down any known assets of the debtor on the UCC lien.)
> 
> Usually, a court-scheduled debtor exam (called an Order for EXamination - OEX, or a Judgment Debtor Examination - JDX) lien, when personally served on the debtor, is a far better lien on personal property.
> 
> OEX/JDX liens are more comprehensive and provide better security as they apply to all non-exempt property of the debtor. Most OEX/JDX liens are only good for one year, but they can be extended with a motion filed before their expiration for good cause. (Or, you can serve the debtor every year with a new OEX/JDX, renewing the lien.
> 
> 4) If your judgment debtor is lucky enough to win even $500 in the lottery, the Lottery Commission will look at all UCC liens, to determine if the winner owes money. If they do, they will pay the creditors in full before they pay the judgment debtor a single penny.
> 
> To record a UCC lien, get the form from the Secretary Of State where your debtor has or may have assets. Complete the form, filling out all the information required, e.g., name of debtor, amount of judgment, etc. Mail it with a check, often $10. When you get the form back, mail a copy of it to the debtor. There is no need to record a UCC lien at the County Recorder.
> 
> Existing UCC liens can be used to find clues to debtor's assets. UCC do not usually show bank accounts, unless a bank has a lien for a loan for equipment. Sometimes business debtors will have a bank UCC lien because the debtor took a loan with the bank.
> 
> Usually, a UCC lien is not a direct way to get money from the debtor. For example, one would record liens, including the UCC, to lien the debtor's computer equipment. To actually collect, you may have to find out who the business does work for, and get an assignment order for the customers to pay you, instead of the debtor.
> 
> When the judgment debt is satisfied, make sure to release the UCC lien, and mail a copy of the UCC lien release to the debtor.
> 
> Sometimes you need to order UCC records to prove a relationship between a debtor and a corporation, or for some other reason. Order certified copies from the Secretary of State. Most of the time, the cost is reasonable. Use the agency's preprinted order forms, and order certified copies of what you need.
> 
> In California, it is often better to deal with the Secretary Of State by mail. The SOS here makes you wait in a line, and a clerk finally asks you what you want. At the counter, the offer only a few options such as a status report (active, suspended, merged out, etc.) and a list of officers (for corporations) or a list of members (for LLCs).
> 
> In person, the California SOS will not let you keep any printouts or make a copy, you must write the information down yourself. How obsolete!
> 
> In California, you should request things by mail because they are fast and don't charge you the extra $10 in person fee. Send them a (e.g.) "not to exceed $100.00" check. More information is at: http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/pdf/be_ircform.pdf, and processing times are shown at: http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/be/processing-times.htm


Instead of knowing all that, maybe u should have went to night school and learned plumbing. Then u could do winterizations. 

Not being a wise guy but most of post are drama. You are in the same line of work as us, yet we are busy everyday, Sundays too. U should be too.


----------



## brm1109

*It's not drama, it is a fact of this industry*

I am busy enough. The only difference is that I will not work for regionals. I would rather not be busy than to be working my butt off and not make any money.
If a company is going to pay a fair rate then I will work 24 hrs a day to get the jobs done. 
You may say it is all drama, but I say I have seen the games people try to play. 
How many people have been burned by companies like SG, well why did it happen. If the information is out there and they were foolish enough not to take the advice, then that is on them. Will I work for a company like SG, no, but hey who am I to stop somebody from doing thousands of work just to be chargedback. I consider myself lucky that I have not been chargedback yet. When a couple of companies tried it I had all of my documentation to fight it.
I will not violate laws, I will not cheat people and I sure as hell will not get cheated.
I do know plumbing, but the fact of the matter is the same, I am not going to have anybody in an office tell me what the laws in my state are.


----------



## HollandPPC

YES!!!!! Gold is falling from the sky in Michigan. I love lake effect. 



View attachment 66547


----------



## BPWY

Go make that money.


We've got a couple 1'' events this week. Not enough to plow.

So I'm off to do that other gold producing work....... bank owned clean out.
Highly unlikely to be as much gold produced as what the white gold does.


----------



## Guest

I didn't know MI got snow...:laughing::laughing:



HollandPPC said:


> YES!!!!! Gold is falling from the sky in Michigan. I love lake effect.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66547


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Go make that money.
> 
> We've got a couple 1'' events this week. Not enough to plow.
> 
> So I'm off to do that other gold producing work....... bank owned clean out.
> Highly unlikely to be as much gold produced as what the white gold does.


8" of pure white gold and more coming. Only the third real push this season.


----------



## BPWY

I WAS leaving this morning to do a remote FNMA initial services for Safeguard.



The roads look like this from the WY DOT road cams.
High winds creating 0 visibility.
Do any ya'll see a 4 lane interstate in any of these pics?
You kinda can the last pic.
I'm still at home in the warm.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. I kept waiting for the photos to load. Then I realized they were gray for a reason. 

Brrrr. I'm so glad I don't live in the snow. I'm not a cold weather person at all.

Linda


----------



## GTX63

LOL, BPWY, looks like your in for a billing penalty...


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> LOL, BPWY, looks like your in for a billing penalty...







Like I've mentioned before they protect me. 
I go to remote places and get work done that no one else will do.


I've pulled their jobs out of the fire more than once. 
They show some loyalty for that.
I sent them date stamped proof of the issue at hand. 
Called to make sure they knew about it. Right now I'm still good.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. I kept waiting for the photos to load. Then I realized they were gray for a reason.
> 
> Linda






:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


I know, I know. It's a blonde thing.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I know, I know. It's a blonde thing.:laughing:
> 
> Linda


You know i've heard Blondes have more fun. Is this from laughing at yourself???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> You know i've heard Blondes have more fun. Is this from laughing at yourself???:laughing::laughing:









You know you are digging yourself a deep hole..... right???


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> You know you are digging yourself a deep hole..... right???



Nah, Linda luvs me!!!!! :laughing::clap::whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Nah, Linda luvs me!!!!! :laughing::clap::whistling:whistling:whistling


You got THAT right, Matt.:thumbup: Being a blonde DOES have its rewards. I automatically get a free pass when it comes to some things. 

Paul............ a deeper hole just means we'll have a bigger swimming pool in the summertime.:whistling

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> You know i've heard Blondes have more fun. Is this from laughing at yourself???:laughing::laughing:



BTW............... yes! I don't just have blonde moments......... I have blonde days!:laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

Cyprexx REO routines, Whose doing them?? It's winter here with a lack of snow. Just a little on the ground here and there. Driveways are clear and ice free. AMS has 1 monthly routine on Fannie Mae properties unless we have weather this time of year.  Yet Cyprexx wants us to do a landscaping routine every 10 days. Problem is i find ABSOLUTELY nothing to do! Photos from last week look just like today's! I was 2 days late on this one and got the "OUR CLIENT (GMAC) IS REQUESTING THESE PHOTOS" e-mail. I don't believe them. 1/3 of my business is REO's through brokers and the banks RARELY if ever request photos. I am resorting to carrying sticks and trash in my truck to pick up so it looks like i am doing something. How are the rest of you handling these?????


----------



## SwiftRes

I really really try to avoid them. They asked me to handle two and wanted my price so i gave them a high price and they actually took it. They used to not crack down on being late, but now they are. I have same issues. Last year I used to just take pics and say nothing needs done. Now they emphasize that SOMETHING has to be done. May start doing more of them if they can offer a better price, but they typically wouldn't do more than $35 for me.



mtmtnman said:


> Cyprexx REO routines, Whose doing them?? It's winter here with a lack of snow. Just a little on the ground here and there. Driveways are clear and ice free. AMS has 1 monthly routine unless we have weather this time of year. Yet Cyprexx wants us to do a landscaping routine every 10 days. Problem is i find ABSOLUTELY nothing to do! Photos from last week look just like today's! I was 2 days late on this one and got the "OUR CLIENT (GMAC) IS REQUESTING THESE PHOTOS" e-mail. I don't believe them. 1/3 of my business is REO's through brokers and the banks RARELY if ever request photos. I am resorting to carrying sticks and trash in my truck to pick up so it looks like i am doing something. How are the rest of you handling these?????


----------



## mtmtnman

SwiftRes said:


> I really really try to avoid them. They asked me to handle two and wanted my price so i gave them a high price and they actually took it. They used to not crack down on being late, but now they are. I have same issues. Last year I used to just take pics and say nothing needs done. Now they emphasize that SOMETHING has to be done. May start doing more of them if they can offer a better price, but they typically wouldn't do more than $35 for me.




I have a couple at $85...............


----------



## SwiftRes

Yeah my two are at eighty. That makes them worthwhile.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> I really really try to avoid them. They asked me to handle two and wanted my price so i gave them a high price and they actually took it. They used to not crack down on being late, but now they are. I have same issues. Last year I used to just take pics and say nothing needs done. Now they emphasize that SOMETHING has to be done. May start doing more of them if they can offer a better price, but they typically wouldn't do more than $35 for me.


They had been paying $45 (some even more)and had just started $35. I lost about 30 properties because I wasn`t willing to take the $35. As I told them I can sit at home and not make any money,why work at making nothing?

The just can figure out who can do them this cheep?only ones I have left are in the town I live in.


----------



## Guest

Please let it snow in New Hampshire so tired of doing dormat lawn inspections,maid refreshes.


----------



## Guest

F**king flat fees, *ill and I has to do a flat fee today because *as n there greed. $520. For 20 c/y and a janitorial on 3,200 sq / 4 bath. Could not let reg guys do it, because if they did our take before tax about $100. I'm sure this time next year will pay them a $100. to do it.


----------



## SwiftRes

$100 to submit photos or $400 to work your a$$ off all day? Sometimes taking the $100 is worth it.



PoconoP said:


> F**king flat fees, *ill and I has to do a flat fee today because *as n there greed. $520. For 20 c/y and a janitorial on 3,200 sq / 4 bath. Could not let reg guys do it, because if they did our take before tax about $100. I'm sure this time next year will pay them a $100. to do it.


----------



## mtmtnman

Boy it's fun freaking out Nationals that are not familiar with snow country. I got 3 e-mails and 2 phone calls on this property Friday Afternoon, none of which i answered. Sent them an e-mail just now stating homes here are built for these conditions......


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> $100 to submit photos or $400 to work your a$$ off all day? Sometimes taking the $100 is worth it.


I don't understand.


----------



## SwiftRes

Thought you were saying you did the job yourself because if you paid your guys you'd only make $100. Misunderstood.


----------



## Gypsos

mtmtnman said:


> Cyprexx REO routines, Whose doing them?? It's winter here with a lack of snow. Just a little on the ground here and there. Driveways are clear and ice free. AMS has 1 monthly routine on Fannie Mae properties unless we have weather this time of year. Yet Cyprexx wants us to do a landscaping routine every 10 days. Problem is i find ABSOLUTELY nothing to do! Photos from last week look just like today's! I was 2 days late on this one and got the "OUR CLIENT (GMAC) IS REQUESTING THESE PHOTOS" e-mail. I don't believe them. 1/3 of my business is REO's through brokers and the banks RARELY if ever request photos. I am resorting to carrying sticks and trash in my truck to pick up so it looks like i am doing something. How are the rest of you handling these?????


These routines are my bread and butter right now. I have them down to a science. It has been so dry the last few months that even weeds are barely growing. They still want us to do them every 15 days. So I take before pics, one edger shot, pick up the news papers and any trash, trim the few tall weeds, take after pics and its off to the next one. 

For tall weeds I carry a weed sling. Low tech, no gas and I can carry it with me while I take the before pics and clip the weeds as I walk so they show being cut in the after pics.

Since I am doing so little I will take a few extra minutes and trim a few tree branches and shrubs if needed or rake the leaves if they are real bad. 

That extra few minutes I do has gotten me accolades from brokers and QA inspectors so my coordinators cut me some slack when I need them to.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> Thought you were saying you did the job yourself because if you paid your guys you'd only make $100. Misunderstood.


We take it in the shorts on flat flees, I get same check every week so my labor is free, today.


----------



## mtmtnman

Gypsos said:


> These routines are my bread and butter right now. I have them down to a science. It has been so dry the last few months that even weeds are barely growing. They still want us to do them every 15 days. So I take before pics, one edger shot, pick up the news papers and any trash, trim the few tall weeds, take after pics and its off to the next one.
> 
> For tall weeds I carry a weed sling. Low tech, no gas and I can carry it with me while I take the before pics and clip the weeds as I walk so they show being cut in the after pics.
> 
> Since I am doing so little I will take a few extra minutes and trim a few tree branches and shrubs if needed or rake the leaves if they are real bad.
> 
> That extra few minutes I do has gotten me accolades from brokers and QA inspectors so my coordinators cut me some slack when I need them to.




Problem is where in snow country. I have been salting bare pavement as i have nothing else to do on these........


----------



## Gypsos

mtmtnman said:


> Problem is where in snow country. I have been salting bare pavement as i have nothing else to do on these........


I can see that sucking. I do not miss snow. When I was 14 we lived in Missouri and my dad had to drive truck to earn enough to feed us and pay the bills. That left me in charge of a 40 acre farm with over 20,000chickens to take care of. Every time it snowed I had to use the front end loader and with a grader blade to plow and scoop the drifts off the roads on our property so we could get around. 

We lost mom's car once. A snow storm lasted for two days and dropped over 3 feet. In some places it piled up over 6' and I had to dig lines across our driveway until I found our car and dug it out. Then it was back on the loader to dig us out to get into town. Sometimes we would go a week without being able to get to town for supplies. 

After a bad storm it could take us three days to clear the road to town. The county did not clear the snow off of the gravel roads and it was a couple of miles from our house to the nearest asphalt roads. 

Yeah.. I do not miss snow.


----------



## mtmtnman

Gypsos said:


> I can see that sucking. I do not miss snow. When I was 14 we lived in Missouri and my dad had to drive truck to earn enough to feed us and pay the bills. That left me in charge of a 40 acre farm with over 20,000chickens to take care of. Every time it snowed I had to use the front end loader and with a grader blade to plow and scoop the drifts off the roads on our property so we could get around.
> 
> We lost mom's car once. A snow storm lasted for two days and dropped over 3 feet. In some places it piled up over 6' and I had to dig lines across our driveway until I found our car and dug it out. Then it was back on the loader to dig us out to get into town. Sometimes we would go a week without being able to get to town for supplies.
> 
> After a bad storm it could take us three days to clear the road to town. The county did not clear the snow off of the gravel roads and it was a couple of miles from our house to the nearest asphalt roads.
> 
> Yeah.. I do not miss snow.



I spent 4 years north of Gainesville Fl. I'll take snow ANYDAY over the ungodly heat, humidity, snakes and bugs y'all have down there. I was in the hospital in 01 and 03 for heat exhaustion. Left in early 04 to cooler weather..................


----------



## Guest

I sure wish those pics were in Iowa and I would be saying "ice dam"... AHHH the sweet smell of $$$$


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> I sure wish those pics were in Iowa and I would be saying "ice dam"... AHHH the sweet smell of $$$$




LOL!!! I could show you HUNDREDS of pics like that. Never any damages if they are built correctly. If i get around to it i'll run up the resort area tomorrow and get some pics. They got 22" last night. Some homes have 4-6 feet of snow on their roofs............


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's some more for ya!


----------



## Guest

I wanna see pics with the windshield of the sled in them  Those are pics! Especially off in the backcountry.


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> I wanna see pics with the windshield of the sled in them  Those are pics! Especially off in the backcountry.




Haven't had time for that this year. Here are a couple for ya though!


----------



## Guest

Make time  It will be summer soooon


----------



## mtmtnman

How would you like to get a plow order on a repo here?? We had 2 last summer up on the mountain but they sold before they looked like this. Wanna help shovel the deck????? Pretty nice as i can see this resort town from my deck............


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> How would you like to get a plow order on a repo here?? We had 2 last summer up on the mountain but they sold before they looked like this. Wanna help shovel the deck????? Pretty nice as i can see this resort town from my deck............


Reminds me of park city UT wintwrs


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Reminds me of park city UT wintwrs







Not this year, or at least not 4 weeks ago. 
They had snow but not nearly that much.


----------



## Guest

U have to love smart phones. Text a guy to ask about another guy doing some framing work. His name is Farin, Text read. How about getting faries to do the framing


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> U have to love smart phones. Text a guy to ask about another guy doing some framing work. His name is Farin, Text read. How about getting faries to do the framing


LOL, needed a good laugh today.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> LOL, needed a good laugh today.




Need some more???


http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/ :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Speaking of laughs, I got a good one late today at the dump.

While unloading we see about 24 cases of empty beer bottles. 

RIGHT beside the boxes is a book from AA titled...... "Living Sober".
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Now I have no way of knowing if it came in on the same load but the irony of it all was good for a few laughs. 


The scale gal said there was a high probability the bottles came from a foreclosure clean out.


I'm thinking some one fell off the wagon HARD CORE!!!


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I sure wish those pics were in Iowa and I would be saying "ice dam"... AHHH the sweet smell of $$$$


Or dam ice...


----------



## mtmtnman

For those that like Kodak cameras, here is a killer deal today only..... http://www.woot.com/


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> For those that like Kodak cameras, here is a killer deal today only..... http://www.woot.com/


Thanks:thumbup: I just bought 12 pieces of Kodak cameras! will give out free to my excellent field workers.


----------



## BPWY

Wow, you've got a lot of crews.


----------



## mtmtnman

MichiganREO said:


> Thanks:thumbup: I just bought 12 pieces of Kodak cameras! will give out free to my excellent field workers.


LOL! Glad i could help! WOOT is a great place to find bargains. I know people that buy stuff there and flip it on E-Bay. That Camera retails for $129 on Walmarts site. Cheapest closed auction i found on E-Bay was $89.99 with free shipping.........


----------



## thanohano44

MichiganREO said:


> Thanks:thumbup: I just bought 12 pieces of Kodak cameras! will give out free to my excellent field workers.


Great deal. I prefer the ones that run on 2 double A batteries.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Great deal. I prefer the ones that run on 2 double A batteries.



Yeah, I use the A-series Cannons. Got a friend that keeps a spare battery and cig lighter charger for his Kodak. It's great until you swap vehicles and forget the charger!! LOL!


----------



## mtmtnman

Anyone need a GPS???? http://www.tandtdailydeals.com/


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah, I use the A-series Cannons. Got a friend that keeps a spare battery and cig lighter charger for his Kodak. It's great until you swap vehicles and forget the charger!! LOL!


I hear you. I'll be calling you in a few. This has been a crazy week and it's getting crazier by the minute.


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> For those that like Kodak cameras, here is a killer deal today only..... http://www.woot.com/





BPWY said:


> Wow, you've got a lot of crews.


Yes, they are very loyal and good - you reap what you sow:laughing:

For example - On holidays.... Thanksgiving, I would order Turkey Dinner with all fixin's, trimming and have the restaurant deliver it to their door - wife so happy and it take a lot of stress out. Every month I would buy Starbuck gift card and pass it out to each and everyone of them - Little though that count


----------



## Guest

Yeah we treated our guys great, W2, comp, and our top 2 guys made 66K, plus a 2K xmas bonus, AND paid the taxes on it. This got us no where as they too...got greedy. We had 2 kids, worked hard, 18years old pais him 32k for the year, gave him a bose surround for xms AND... a shake weight (lol).. and he ended up quiting after a while with not even a 2 weeks notice. 

Screw people, employees and the like. I'm very bitter if you can't tell. 
I am out of the helping people business. And as of last week we have cancelled our liabilty ins. And comp


Officially done with this work. I want somebody to tell me what to do for a change.

Counting up remainder of locks to sell, and as most of you know, I have trucks/dump trailers for sale.

Where's the tylenol?


----------



## Guest

I feel like quitting today also.I hate with all passion MCS work orders.


----------



## JFMURFY

MKM Landscaping said:


> I feel like quitting today also.I hate with all passion MCS work orders.


I understand why some you guys feel the way you do. It's understood Nationals take advantage of contractors and dangle carrots an toss peanuts promising sh-t they can't deliver. For my own sanity I can't let it bother me ...I keep the thought process of f'ng them before they have a chance to do it to me. Not in a dishonest way, but in a skeptical manner asking questions before I commit to work order etc.
If it jerks'em off an they find another contractor...so what, ya got your health an don't worry we're a resourceful bunch.


----------



## REO2Rentals

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone need a GPS???? http://www.tandtdailydeals.com/


Darn it I bought one from Sam last week for $199.00. Thanks


----------



## Guest

JFMURFY said:


> I understand why some you guys feel the way you do. It's understood Nationals take advantage of contractors and dangle carrots an toss peanuts promising sh-t they can't deliver. For my own sanity I can't let it bother me ...I keep the thought process of f'ng them before they have a chance to do it to me. Not in a dishonest way, but in a skeptical manner asking questions before I commit to work order etc.
> If it jerks'em off an they find another contractor...so what, ya got your health an don't worry we're a resourceful bunch.


I would tell them off but as of recently MCS accepting about 90 percent of bids I am submitting.


----------



## JFMURFY

MKM Landscaping said:


> I would tell them off but as of recently MCS accepting about 90 percent of bids I am submitting.


Good... an why not find and/or create more work for yourself..why your at 90 of those property's


----------



## mtmtnman

MichiganREO said:


> Darn it I bought one from Sam last week for $199.00. Thanks



Sams will take it back..................


----------



## Guest

Ugh....what a day.

Get a call from C*******, need initial done today. Assigned to another vendor last thursday, didn't get done.

Drive 65 miles in mountains...can't find address. Finally find what we think is property, but no house number, mailbox number, nada. Lockbox code on workorder doesn't work.

Have to drive 15 miles before getting a cellphone signal. Talk to coordinator, get code. Drive back to house.

Another vendor crew is there, state they just finished services. ( in the 30 minutes I was gone?????) Show me the work order from C****. I tell them I need to take photos so I can show C*****. They say fine and leave. I go in, no wint completed...wint stickers are SF from Mar last year. No sales clean completed, but they did place new, dated air fresheners :thumbsup: 
No wonder vendors get a bad rap....they will turn in as complete when they were there for all of 10 mins and did nothing but put in air fresheners.

So.....I have to drive that 15 miles AGAIN to get a signal, call coordinator, give details. Tells us to go back and complete. Told her I would as soon as the JCR was emailed. :whistling


----------



## SwiftRes

They do similar things to me. And they continue to send them jobs and send us to go clean up after them, still cheaper that way as they must be cheap cheap. 

I went to one last week and there was a large piano sitting in the living room, large queen bed frame in bedroom, vacuum in bedroom, jug of water, table in driveway, bricks and pots out front, but was already complete by previous vendor.




barefootlc said:


> Ugh....what a day.
> 
> Get a call from C*******, need initial done today. Assigned to another vendor last thursday, didn't get done.
> 
> Drive 65 miles in mountains...can't find address. Finally find what we think is property, but no house number, mailbox number, nada. Lockbox code on workorder doesn't work.
> 
> Have to drive 15 miles before getting a cellphone signal. Talk to coordinator, get code. Drive back to house.
> 
> Another vendor crew is there, state they just finished services. ( in the 30 minutes I was gone?????) Show me the work order from C****. I tell them I need to take photos so I can show C*****. They say fine and leave. I go in, no wint completed...wint stickers are SF from Mar last year. No sales clean completed, but they did place new, dated air fresheners :thumbsup:
> No wonder vendors get a bad rap....they will turn in as complete when they were there for all of 10 mins and did nothing but put in air fresheners.
> 
> So.....I have to drive that 15 miles AGAIN to get a signal, call coordinator, give details. Tells us to go back and complete. Told her I would as soon as the JCR was emailed. :whistling


----------



## Guest

Cyprexx doesn't send me work orders. Been signed up for awhile but I guess I am in a saturated market...

Who knew that MN was P&P heaven!


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Cyprexx doesn't send me work orders. Been signed up for awhile but I guess I am in a saturated market...
> 
> Who knew that MN was P&P heaven!


You are not missing anything without them.


----------



## Guest

Preserve This said:


> Yeah we treated our guys great, W2, comp, and our top 2 guys made 66K, plus a 2K xmas bonus, AND paid the taxes on it. This got us no where as they too...got greedy. We had 2 kids, worked hard, 18years old pais him 32k for the year, gave him a bose surround for xms AND... a shake weight (lol).. and he ended up quiting after a while with not even a 2 weeks notice.
> 
> Screw people, employees and the like. I'm very bitter if you can't tell.
> I am out of the helping people business. And as of last week we have cancelled our liabilty ins. And comp
> 
> 
> Officially done with this work. I want somebody to tell me what to do for a change.
> 
> Counting up remainder of locks to sell, and as most of you know, I have trucks/dump trailers for sale.
> 
> Where's the tylenol?


Here's the employee part the just burns me. 1 guy here would not ever think off getting a crumb on his wife's floor. But this circus peanut, leaves coffee cups, gatarade bottles, junk food wrapers, etc. in the trucks. leaves garbage all over shop, cig butts all over driveway, NEVER puts anything back where it was. But he does work. (he's the one who forgot to take pics awile back.)


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Here's the employee part the just burns me. 1 guy here would not ever think off getting a crumb on his wife's floor. But this circus peanut, leaves coffee cups, gatarade bottles, junk food wrapers, etc. in the trucks. leaves garbage all over shop, cig butts all over driveway, NEVER puts anything back where it was. But he does work. (he's the one who forgot to take pics awile back.)


have same problems with my guys. I buy old truck and mowers, it`s not there`s so they donot care.


----------



## BPWY

STARBABY said:


> have same problems with my guys. I buy old truck and mowers, it`s not there`s so they donot care.






You have that issue since the first employee known to man, you'll have it until the earth ends.


----------



## SwiftRes

I like an employee that complains about long hours, wanting days off, etc, but works hard when they are on the clock. That means they're less likely to become competition. If you have someone that wants to work as many hours as possible and can do the work just as good as you, they will be finding their way to cut you out.


----------



## Gypsos

PoconoP said:


> Here's the employee part the just burns me. 1 guy here would not ever think off getting a crumb on his wife's floor. But this circus peanut, leaves coffee cups, gatarade bottles, junk food wrapers, etc. in the trucks. leaves garbage all over shop, cig butts all over driveway, NEVER puts anything back where it was. But he does work. (he's the one who forgot to take pics awile back.)


My oldest son worked at a tow truck company with a unique solution to the problem. When you were assigned a truck you were told it was your truck, keep it clean inside and out, or else. 

He told them the trucks would be cleaned once a week. He would pay them to do it or they would pay some one to do it. 

Once a week the owner inspected the trucks. Any that were not clean he paid a local guy $25 to clean and fined the employee $25.

Funny thing was no one knew which day they would be inspected. He rarely found one not clean.


----------



## JDRM

Anyone have an LPS price list?


----------



## BPWY

Good luck with getting direct with LPS. 
Unless you are a large player or cover a very remote area they can't get some one else.


----------



## JDRM

Yes I know.I have tried!


----------



## JFMURFY

JDRM said:


> Anyone have an LPS price list?


Used to deal direct with LPS -15 years (before they were LPS) hear in Connecticut--then they had a stroke of Genius...let somebody elese manage the headache, so the bid the state out to 3 outfits... an were't selected as we're not big enough... but below are the prices
ASON's a Midwest regional was offering for LPS work here in CT back in 2010... prices didn't work out for us...

Debris Removal - Regular/Domestic (cyd) $30.00 
Debris Removal - Hazard (cyd) Priced per Occurrence depending CT DEP Classification
Debris Removal - Paint (each) $5.00 each
Debris Removal - Tires (each) $8.00 each
Debris Removal - Oil/Chemical (gallon) $5.00 each
Winterization 
Dry Heath Unit 1 $100.00 
Dry Heath Additional Units $50.00 
Dry Heat De-winterization $50.00 
Steam Heat 1 Unit $150.00 
Steam Heat Additional Units $50.00 
Steam Heat De-winterization $50.00 
Wet/Radiant Heat 1 Unit $200.00 
Wet/Radiant Heat Additional Units $50.00 
Wet/Radiant Heat De-winterization $65.00 
Yard Maintenance - Initial 
Initial up to 5000 sq ft Quoted Only
Yard Maintenance - Re-Cut 
Re-cut up to 5,000 sq ft $30.00 
Re-cut 5001 sq ft to 10,000 sq ft $40.00 
Re-cut 10,001 sq ft to 15,000 sq ft $50.00 
Re-cut 15,001 sq ft to 20,000 sq ft $70.00 
Re-cut 20,001 sq ft to 30,000 sq ft $80.00 
Re-cut 30,001 sq ft to 1 Acre $120.00 
Snow Removal 
Snow Removal $80.00 
Trim Shrubs 
Trim Shrubs	50'L x 5'H x3'W	$40.00 
Boarding/Re-Glazing 
1/2 inch plywood $0.75 u/i
5/8 inch plywood $0.85 u/i
3/4 inch plywood $0.85 u/i
Re-glaze Windows Quoted Only

Lock Change/Securing 
Install one Knob Lock $25
Install one Knob Lock and Lockbox $40
Padlock $25
Slider Lock Quoted Only
Hasp and Padlock $40
Miscellaneous


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Good luck with getting direct with LPS.
> Unless you are a large player or cover a very remote area they can't get some one else.


LPS and Corelogic is pretty much all I deal with


----------



## JFMURFY

XLARGEX said:


> LPS and Corelogic is pretty much all I deal with


How are they to deal with these days? I still do Q/C inspections on the 3rd party contractors doin their work here in CT... I've told the fella's I stay in touch with at LPS that the work being done is looking more like a SG property being maintained...


----------



## Guest

JFMURFY said:


> How are they to deal with these days? I still do Q/C inspections on the 3rd party contractors doin their work here in CT... I've told the fella's I stay in touch with at LPS that the work being done is looking more like a SG property being maintained...


There not bad its just I think they need to stick with one or two contractors per state if thats possible otherwise you end up with alot of hacks


----------



## Guest

*Starting Up*



a1propertyclean said:


> To add to the post I just made above......
> 
> What will probably happen in this new thread is that a lot of people will come in asking the same questions that have already been answered in the last thread and we will be referring people to it.
> 
> Anyway, it's all good. I don't mind starting fresh. This one will probably end up as large as the other one, eventually. It will probably just be redundant.:blink:
> 
> Actually, since we're still on page 1 of this new thread, here's the link where most of the questions are already answered. New members should go to http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/hud-reo-property-preservation-21666/ and you'll probably find what you're looking for there.
> 
> Linda


I just wanted to say thank you to every one. Linda, the link that you have provided has been a pool of valuable information. My boyfriend is starting his own preservation business. He has been in property management for over 16 years. Sometimes it is time to step out, have some faith (backed by motivation and determination). Over the last few months we have researched and researched. We have done all things necessary to make sure we are ready to go. Business is set up with all of the proper insurance in place. Tools by the dozens as he has done this for years. Trailer purchased.... And now it is time to start looking at sites to be a vendor.

From the other thread I saw that you have a training class. Will you be offering this online as we are in Tennessee? I have heard some really bad things about this business, but you seem to be able to give the TRUTHS about the business without making it seem gloom and doom! I truly appreciate that! I am a firm believer that anyone can do anything with hard work, great work ethics and some determination.

One thing I don't want us to do is to come into this just looking for the money! I know that there is a way to do this and we want to do it the right way. Bidding and knowing how to bid is very important. I have read people coming in, not knowing what they are doing and losing it withing 6 months to a year. We are very aware of the return on the money. And we understand it's going to take some to make some! We just want to know, understand, and do it right the first time.

Any help would be appreciated. Sites to go to, books to get, anyone know of someone in the Nashville, TN area that I could get with? I have my homework cut out for me already, I can see. Just looking to get our foot in the door.

Again Linda, your positive but honest conversation is more appreciated than you know.


----------



## Guest

Just signed on to the site and am very upset what is going on in the p&p world i am here to help any way i can for change been in the property preservation services 40 years and i have never seen any thing like this,,,,,, people listen we do the work,, so we should have a say,, please pass this on,,,


----------



## JDRM

Thanks alot!! This gives me some insight going into this thing, Now the question is, how much they are gonna stomp on it! I have tried getting in with all the Big Dogs in the industry and none are looking for Contractors. (at least in my area) So im just trying to find reasonable pricing! Thanks again!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Home615. Thank you and I'm very glad you've been able to get some good info out of the threads here. We have some really good vendors who contribute really solid information. I still learn things. 

I haven't offered training classes in a couple of years but I have vendors in Tennessee who might be able to guide you.

Send an email to me at the addy below and I'll get back with you as quick as I can.

Linda


----------



## reoguys

Did you get the JCR? 

If you can, get the name of the vendor ... I think Beverly Wendell is manager over all preservation. She wants feedback on what's going on out there ... at least that's what she says.


----------



## Guest

This bucket gets filled usually twice a year. This is just January and February. Something is going on because everybody seems to be loosing their homes in this area. As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> This bucket gets filled usually twice a year. This is just January and February. Something is going on because everybody seems to be loosing their homes in this area. As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here.


Removing an MLS lockbox from a property is a good way to become hated by a Realtor. I ALWAYS call Realtors before an initial secure. It is a relationship builder and i have gotten MANY new clients this way. They all always appreciative to get their $200 lockbox back too..........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Removing an MLS lockbox from a property is a good way to become hated by a Realtor. I ALWAYS call Realtors before an initial secure. It is a relationship builder and i have gotten MANY new clients this way. They all always appreciative to get their $200 lockbox back too..........


those are left behind. If they wanted they would take them when there contract ran out long before we got there. junk to us.
That came out of a T/O Mon, so I dont think they cared, house vac from 09.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> those are left behind. If they wanted they would take them when there contract ran out long before we got there. junk to us.
> That came out of a T/O Mon, so I dont think they cared, house vac from 09.



That's odd. In 5 years of doing this i have never found one on a house that was out of contract........


----------



## mtmtnman

BTW, Wanna sell the quiksets in that bucket that aren't damaged and have the screws? Don't need latches, just both sides of knobs and screws.........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Removing an MLS lockbox from a property is a good way to become hated by a Realtor. I ALWAYS call Realtors before an initial secure. It is a relationship builder and i have gotten MANY new clients this way. They all always appreciative to get their $200 lockbox back too..........


Agreed, those supra's aren't cheap.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> This bucket gets filled usually twice a year. This is just January and February. Something is going on because everybody seems to be loosing their homes in this area. As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here.


Is That A FAS lock box Isee in there :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> That's odd. In 5 years of doing this i have never found one on a house that was out of contract........









You aint been doing this for 5 yrs. I got you started. I know when that was. :jester: :thumbup:


I've seen MLS LBs left behind. Agents get too many properties to keep track of and they forget where they are. Granted not a lot, but it does happen.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> You aint been doing this for 5 yrs. I got you started. I know when that was. :jester: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I've seen MLS LBs left behind. Agents get too many properties to keep track of and they forget where they are. Granted not a lot, but it does happen.


Been damn close. Seems like 25 years. Kinda like being married!!! (don't tell my wife)


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Been damn close. Seems like 25 years. Kinda like being married!!! (don't tell my wife)







I'm at 3 now, this month. You started after me.



I was going to say that some days it feels a hell of a lot longer than 3 years. :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I'm at 3 now, this month. You started after me.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say that some days it feels a hell of a lot longer than 3 years. :laughing:



Man it seems like forever bro. Looking back through the e-mails from your daddy in SLC, 1st one was 2/6/09 I've been in housing a lot longer though. Started digging sewers, septics and basements working with real estate agents, builders and cities here in Montana in 04 after a 5 year "vacation" where i traveled 8-10 weeks a year with my wife and kids for work. Spent 8 years previous to that building homes. What year where you working up here for us? 06?? I have C.R.A.F.T anymore......


----------



## BPWY

That was 07. Came back here 7/5.



2/6 you were already emailing your good buddy?????

Wow, didn't realize it was that early in the year. 
So the 3 year mark is when I quit driving full time.
I did P&P weekends for nearly a month prior to quitting driving.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> That was 07. Came back here 7/5.
> 
> 
> 
> 2/6 you were already emailing your good buddy?????
> 
> Wow, didn't realize it was that early in the year.
> So the 3 year mark is when I quit driving full time.
> I did P&P weekends for nearly a month prior to quitting driving.




My good buddy?? you gave him my number. Seems fitting after all the contractors he's screwed he is getting his comeuppance!!!!!


----------



## JFMURFY

PoconoP said:


> This bucket gets filled usually twice a year. This is just January and February. Something is going on because everybody seems to be loosing their homes in this area. As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here.


This good to see, alot of property's I run across contractor's just drop the old locks on the floor.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Man it seems like forever bro. Looking back through the e-mails from your daddy in SLC, 1st one was 2/6/09 I've been in housing a lot longer though. Started digging sewers, septics and basements working with real estate agents, builders and cities here in Montana in 04 after a 5 year "vacation" where i traveled 8-10 weeks a year with my wife and kids for work. Spent 8 years previous to that building homes. What year where you working up here for us? 06?? I have C.R.A.F.T anymore......


Did you work for TIC ?


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> This bucket gets filled usually twice a year. This is just January and February. Something is going on because everybody seems to be loosing their homes in this area. As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here.


Those are not ones that you changed are they ?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> BTW, Wanna sell the quiksets in that bucket that aren't damaged and have the screws? Don't need latches, just both sides of knobs and screws.........


I still have those 76--- knobs and deads if ya want me to ship them


----------



## BPWY

JFMURFY said:


> This good to see, alot of property's I run across contractor's just drop the old locks on the floor.







Pre trash out why would you take the locks?
I've been to some that were spotless as they were for sale prior to the foreclosure sale. I'll take the old locks then.


And other times we run across w/os that say to leave the lock in a drawer.


----------



## mtmtnman

XLARGEX said:


> Did you work for TIC ?


If your talking about the 5 years on the road that was something i should have stayed with. After our family left HELLinois (Family was farming there since 1901) dad bought a high end KOA snowbird resort in Flardy. Spent 5 years there but a lot of time on the road promoting it and camping around the country. Only left because Florida schools suck and i couldn't take the heat of summer there. Before all of that i worked for a small contractor that did about 70% of his work in Chitcago and the burbs and farmed on the weekends.........


----------



## Guest

"As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here" 

Not here either. The next town over from me has one of the highest foreclosure rates in the state. All the work I've done in the last 3 months has been a 10-15 min drive. Got 3 more coming up this month, 2 cash for keys and 1 sheriff eviction within 10 min drive. All Wells/PAS properties. Wells decision to put $ into the props seems to be working. The last 6 we've done have all sold within 60 days. I'm averaging 3k-5k net per prop, the realtor's getting them sold and Wells get's em' off the books. The decision to stick with these couple of REO Brokers and work local is paying off "so far". No more 2 hr round trip $70 wints for me. Screw the nationals and their "quantity" argument. I'm happy with less w/o's but more money. Actually thinking of subbing out my Lawncare business this season.


----------



## mtmtnman

danny1217 said:


> "As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here"
> 
> Not here either. The next town over from me has one of the highest foreclosure rates in the state. All the work I've done in the last 3 months has been a 10-15 min drive. Got 3 more coming up this month, 2 cash for keys and 1 sheriff eviction within 10 min drive. All Wells/PAS properties. Wells decision to put $ into the props seems to be working. The last 6 we've done have all sold within 60 days. I'm averaging 3k-5k net per prop, the realtor's getting them sold and Wells get's em' off the books. The decision to stick with these couple of REO Brokers and work local is paying off "so far". No more 2 hr round trip $70 wints for me. Screw the nationals and their "quantity" argument. I'm happy with less w/o's but more money. Actually thinking of subbing out my Lawncare business this season.



Shows you how areas are different. Unless they need major repairs, they get nothing and are usually under contract in 30-45 days. No paint, carpet ect. Just furnaces, water heaters or major stuff which is very little...........


----------



## Guest

*People who is minding the store*

Who is minding the store 
I am a contractor working in the Western region of the United States for HUD, FHA /FANNIE AND FREDDIE and Other Asset Management companies. I have been a contractor for over thirty years. They continue to let me know that I must bid at their prices or not get the work. In other words, I bid the job and they kick it back to me stating that I have to cut the bid to what they want it to be including their 15 to 20% off the top. The field reps or coordinators are in actuality bidding the jobs for /Other Asset Management companies. I submit all the photos and a detailed bid. The reps jump on the internet or some other data base and decide what the price should be for each item/job order that I have bid. They return it to me with their figures in place, erasing, yes erasing my figures and replacing it with their own. If I refuse to do the job for the price they want, they simply stop sending work orders until I come to my senses and cooperate with them. It costs me to do the most of the jobs. They are not even paying up to the HUD Spec allowable in many instances. It is a joke. Some young girl is sitting at a desk making $12.00 an hour and telling me how to repair and rebuild a home for the Government. These homes are being maintained at a substandard level if at all. They are deteriorating and becoming blights to the neighborhood, selling at below market values if they sell at all, dragging down the prices of all the homes in the neighborhood. Neighbors are contacting the board of health on many of these homes as they are unsafe and present health hazards to the area. I have bid on these homes, per the banks request, just to clean them up, but the Banks and/Other Asset Management companies are not approving any work. The banks are allowing these homes to fall into complete disrepair then selling them "as is" at tremendously discounted prices. Where did all the bailout money go? It is not being put back into these homes and there are literally millions of them.....unsold, dilapidated and on many occasions, a compete hazard, Just left there, nobody doing anything. Any damages that I have found such as roof leaks, plumbing leaks, etc, are now being left broken and not repaired so damage continues to occur. It is mind boggling why the banks are allowing this. It should be a crime. Many times/Other Asset Management companies will have me move all the outside debris into the house or garage rather than pay me to haul it to the dump. That way the neighbors won't complain about all the debris and garbage around the outside of the house and the Banks//Other Asset Management companies don't have to really come up with a lot of funds to do the job. The only people buying these properties are investors, looking for dirt cheap deals and Boy; there are some good deals out there. Homes are literally selling for pennies on the dollar.....further destroying the housing market and dragging down everyone's home value. 

I have thousands of pictures of homes basically abandoned by the banks and /Other Asset Management companies if you are interested. Who is minding the store?
I have a question. I have heard that the Banks carry “Stop Loss Insurance” for the mortgages they hold. My daughter told me this when she was working with Bank of America on her own mortgage modification plan. Her attorney told her that the Banks carry Stop Loss Insurance on all mortgages, and can collect when the loan hits 90 days. She said he told her that if a person was over 90 to 120 days most likely the Bank has collected on the Stop Loss coverage and your mortgage has been effectively paid up top the amount specified by the Stop Loss Carrier and any deductibles that may apply. She said that is why AIG got in so much trouble; they were underwriting the Stop Loss coverage for many of the Banks. The Banks all made insurance claims at once when the economy and real estate market starting tanking thereby creating the cascade of events leading to their demise and up to where we are now. So the Banks get their money from the Stop Loss company and then what, they pay back the Stop Loss carrier when the loan is made good? Did we bail out the Stop Loss Carriers and the Banks? Do the Banks really have Stop Loss Coverage and if so how does that play into all of this? 
if in fact the banks have stop loss insurance that would mean they get paid by movement on insured loans and then get paid by the stop loss insurance Sir I really care about America and where we are going, as a leader in my community I have a great solution to this housing problem by putting Americans back to work there are millions of homes out there that need work, many are government owned I remember years ago there was a program that allowed someone to fix the property up and that was there down payment saving government millions of dollars Who is minding the store:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Those are not ones that you changed are they ?


Will I guess- there from int, conveyance,and to reo. F** is the only one who wants them in the draw. Right now where getting $13.50 a 100. so when filled next week its free Olive Garden for my wife, kids. about $55.00. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Will I guess- there from int, conveyance,and to reo. F** is the only one who wants them in the draw. Right now where getting $13.50 a 100. so when filled next week its free Olive Garden for my wife, kids. about $55.00. :thumbup:


All the metal I throw out I prob should save because I know I would like some olive garden for free :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Will I guess- there from int, conveyance,and to reo. F** is the only one who wants them in the draw. Right now where getting $13.50 a 100. so when filled next week its free Olive Garden for my wife, kids. about $55.00. :thumbup:


Are you in PA ? I know the regional I work for is starting there with Corelogic


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> All the metal I throw out I prob should save because I know I would like some olive garden for free :thumbup:


Throw out!! Dead serious i got over 3k in cash from scrape this year already Its in my sock draw. :clap:


----------



## Guest

XLARGEX said:


> Are you in PA ? I know the regional I work for is starting there with Corelogic


Yes northeast Pa, we cover only a 1 hour radius from or shop. That includes Wilkes- Barre, Scranton, Hazelton, Allentown , and the Pocono Mtns.


----------



## JFMURFY

ZEFF HEFFLIN said:


> Who is minding the store
> I am a contractor working in the Western region of the United States for HUD, FHA /FANNIE AND FREDDIE and Other Asset Management companies. I have been a contractor for over thirty years. They continue to let me know that I must bid at their prices or not get the work. In other words, I bid the job and they kick it back to me stating that I have to cut the bid to what they want it to be including their 15 to 20% off the top. The field reps or coordinators are in actuality bidding the jobs for /Other Asset Management companies. I submit all the photos and a detailed bid. The reps jump on the internet or some other data base ................... I have a great solution to this housing problem by putting Americans back to work there are millions of homes out there that need work, many are government owned I remember years ago there was a program that allowed someone to fix the property up and that was there down payment saving government millions of dollars Who is minding the store:


I see you just joined the site young man... unfortunately your livin in a pipe dream. Banks don't care about my neighborhood, your neighborhood or the plain 'ole hood-hood. What your saying may in fact be true, but the fact of the matter is banks like it better with the money in their pockets and not ours. 

When you run across the blighted property's, call the local building official, tell'em who own's it and tell then they need to place a Code violation on the property...it has been proven effective.

With regard to firms choppin' up your bids...they can do what they want, and you have every right to tell'em go fly a freakin kite. The key to it do it in a polite professional manner...and say I'm in the business to make a profit..."just like you". If they want you to do work below cost tell'em NO, and move on.


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> Throw out!! Dead serious i got over 3k in cash from scrape this year already Its in my sock draw. :clap:


I haven't read all the posts on this thread but saw what looked like you guys talking about collecting/selling the scrap metal from clean outs?? Now for the odd question... do you take tv/computer monitors apart for the gold?! I know of a guy who does this -- says he'll take any of these for free (which helps me out on landfill costs since they're hazards here) but I'm wondering just how profitable this really is?? I mean are we talking $1.50 or maybe $150??!! Big difference! He won't tell me -- no surprise, I probably wouldn't tell me either!!


----------



## Guest

MidwestP&P said:


> I haven't read all the posts on this thread but saw what looked like you guys talking about collecting/selling the scrap metal from clean outs?? Now for the odd question... do you take tv/computer monitors apart for the gold?! I know of a guy who does this -- says he'll take any of these for free (which helps me out on landfill costs since they're hazards here) but I'm wondering just how profitable this really is?? I mean are we talking $1.50 or maybe $150??!! Big difference! He won't tell me -- no surprise, I probably wouldn't tell me either!!


I dump it as tin (everything) alum, brass, rims, batterys, etc. Our system of t/o works because metal and wood come back to the shop. Wood burned metal pile loads up all week and on saturday 4,000 lbs is avg is brought to scrape yard,over $500. is a check so we stay under that. There is alot of money in it, i used to give it away. never again. We just posted a bac 30 day personal, basement filled with old boiler and 14 bad steam radiators thats over $500. right there. Besides its fun seeing how much you can get for junk. :blink:


----------



## JDRM

They clearly dont care about state contractor laws either! Any Electrical, Plumbing, Roofing, Hvac is a specialty trade and a special license is required! A general contractor cannot even pull permits for these types of work. Have you ever been asked for a copy of a permit? Maybe, but only regarding code violations. Banks get bailed out by govt and violate state govt laws. They know using specialty contractors would be too pricey! IT IS WHAT IT IS I GUESS!


----------



## BPWY

JDRM said:


> They clearly dont care about state contractor laws either! Any Electrical, Plumbing, Roofing, Hvac is a specialty trade and a special license is required! A general contractor cannot even pull permits for these types of work. Have you ever been asked for a copy of a permit? Maybe, but only regarding code violations. Banks get bailed out by govt and violate state govt laws. They know using specialty contractors would be too pricey! IT IS WHAT IT IS I GUESS!








Not all states!


Only required license here is electrical.


----------



## JDRM

I am amazed in the difference between states. Here is a list of specialty licenses in FL. Along with the link it came from. http://www.contractors-license.org/fl/fl.htm

Certified Contractor's License​ 
Electrician's License​ 
Asbestos Abatement License​ 





*Division 1*GeneralBuildingResidential
*Division 2*MechanicalAir conditioning class AAir conditioning class BGlass and glazing specialtyRoofingSolarSheet metalCommercial pool/spa* Residential pool/spa Pool/spa Servicing PlumbingSolar water heating specialtyUnderground utility and excavationPollutant storage systems Gypsum drywall specialty Structure specialtyGas line specialtyTank lining applicatorPrecision tank testerDry wall specialty


----------



## thanohano44

PoconoP said:


> Yes northeast Pa, we cover only a 1 hour radius from or shop. That includes Wilkes- Barre, Scranton, Hazelton, Allentown , and the Pocono Mtns.


You cover Allentown?? I bet you have some stories. Lol. I used to go there for work 6 times a year. I hated every trip there.


----------



## brm1109

PoconoP said:


> Yes northeast Pa, we cover only a 1 hour radius from or shop. That includes Wilkes- Barre, Scranton, Hazelton, Allentown , and the Pocono Mtns.


I miss that area. I used to be a bail bondsman and most of my work was in your area. 
Haven't been up there though in about 2 years.


----------



## Guest

If its costing YOU to do work for them why do You keep doing it then?I turn down work orders all the time cause of pricing,if i didnt i wouldnt make money but they usually come back for my price...Do you not pay taxs ins, help and office staff? How you pay them when you loose money?


----------



## BPWY

I hope all our eastern CT guys are safe tonight.


Very heavy tornado damage in my dad's county. ALL lines of communication are out.
We have no clue if they are OK or not. Its not a good feeling.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I hope all our eastern CT guys are safe tonight.
> 
> 
> Very heavy tornado damage in my dad's county. ALL lines of communication are out.
> We have no clue if they are OK or not. Its not a good feeling.


was in leaving a property as storm was moving in. when I opened door to my truck the wind jerked it from my hand.What a damn mess bent door hinges and fender. door will not close now still pi** about it


----------



## BPWY

That door will never be the same. 



We get enough regular wind in my area I'm used to it, and park accordingly or hold onto the door. But I see the havoc all over town that wind wrecks on other unsuspecting vehicles.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I hope all our eastern CT guys are safe tonight.
> 
> Very heavy tornado damage in my dad's county. ALL lines of communication are out.
> We have no clue if they are OK or not. Its not a good feeling.


I hope and pray all is well with your family.


----------



## BPWY

Thank you Troy.


Sounds like they are. We had two folks drive into the area during the night.
My wife's family was closest to the hard hit area of West Liberty. They are fine.
My family was farther away and they are OK too, just no phone or power across much of the area so we haven't heard directly from them. Just from the folks that drove in during the night and then back to their home area and were able to make calls.


----------



## BPWY

danny1217 said:


> "As far as the news saying "things are getting better", Not around here"
> 
> Not here either. The next town over from me has one of the highest foreclosure rates in the state. All the work I've done in the last 3 months has been a 10-15 min drive. Got 3 more coming up this month, 2 cash for keys and 1 sheriff eviction within 10 min drive. All Wells/PAS properties.







I live in an area that is seeing new businesses rolling in. 
Commercial construction and new residential.
My lawn biz is looking to be great this year.....

I still get new QC inspections every week on properties that I haven't been to yet and were just cleaned out in the last couple weeks.

Other businesses are still folding. I think ones that are bruised and just aren't able to take it any farther. It seems surreal in that new businesses are popping up at the same time others are shutting down.


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear your familys ok Many prayers to you and everyone else


----------



## BPWY

Wild they were saying that debris from west liberty was found in WV 75 miles away.


----------



## Guest

yea thats what i just heard too...buddy mine lives huntington and he was tellin me


----------



## Guest

A couple of days ago this photo was posted about electronic lockboxes. Someone said they never saw any of these thrown out before. Now there are 2 in there. Obviously people don't care about them. They are just junk.


----------



## SwiftRes

Sell em. I'd buy them off you. Will have my RE license in the next couple weeks. Not sure how they transfer between MLS's though, might not be an issue.



PoconoP said:


> A couple of days ago this photo was posted about electronic lockboxes. Someone said they never saw any of these thrown out before. Now there are 2 in there. Obviously people don't care about them. They are just junk.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> Sell em. I'd buy them off you. Will have my RE license in the next couple weeks. Not sure how they transfer between MLS's though, might not be an issue.


I dont konow if they will open for u, I have opened them with a reciprocating saw. 18 v dewalts are the best


----------



## SwiftRes

Ah didn't realize you'd messed with them. Back in '05 they were $90/ea here. No prob.



PoconoP said:


> I dont konow if they will open for u, I have opened them with a reciprocating saw. 18 v dewalts are the best


----------



## Guest

Last September we packed and stored a house for Fa/ m. There 30 ended and the orig owner paid us 600. a month (5) plus late fees of 500. Yesterday they came to remove the items, took a van load and are paying to throw the rest out. Between them and f/m over $7,500. for a van load. I dont understand


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> Ah didn't realize you'd messed with them. Back in '05 they were $90/ea here. No prob.


Not those, i have cut others when a means to get in runs out, schlags, or however u spell that lock co, are a bitch and cutting l/b is quick. u just have to make it disappear, when ur done. Shhhh.:no:


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> A couple of days ago this photo was posted about electronic lockboxes. Someone said they never saw any of these thrown out before. Now there are 2 in there. Obviously people don't care about them. They are just junk.


To each his own. I have made a LOT of Realtor friends who have turned into clients by returning those things no matter how long they have sat on the property. I have returned literally dozens of them. Remember, P&P contractors are not well liked by most Realtors. Anything you can do to change this helps us all. This is the same reason i call EVERY REALTOR on an initial secure whether the work order says to or not. Doing this has only been positive for my business. I also give Realtors lockboxes for free (asking them to return them to me when the house closes) when i rekey homes for them. This also has worked out very well. My realtors have moved me out of P&P in 2 years time. Only 10% of my work is P&P now............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> To each his own. I have made a LOT of Realtor friends who have turned into clients by returning those things no matter how long they have sat on the property. I have returned literally dozens of them. Remember, P&P contractors are not well liked by most Realtors. Anything you can do to change this helps us all. This is the same reason i call EVERY REALTOR on an initial secure whether the work order says to or not. Doing this has only been positive for my business. I also give Realtors lockboxes for free (asking them to return them to me when the house closes) when i rekey homes for them. This also has worked out very well. My realtors have moved me out of P&P in 2 years time. Only 10% of my work is P&P now............


Unless i am making money off of someone i aint calling anyone, the realtors we deal with are all default realtors and they dont deal with elec boxs. As far as realtors not licking a pp guy, what are they from mars, there better than another person. Most are a nickel a dozen, i like most on here provide a needed service, as a to someone who makes a living off of the buying selling of others i dont really care what there thoughts are. And our business grows every year by the work we produce.


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> Unless i am making money off of someone i aint calling anyone, .



With all due respect, that's a piss poor attitude IMHO. It wouldn't get you very far in this part of the country. I have had literally dozens of properties that where a day or 2 to a week short of closing on a short sale or had home inspections withing a few days of work orders that where sent to me for initial secure. BOA is NOTORIOUS for sending an initial secure order out just before closing!! Without calling i would not have known about these and potentially screwed up a sale. Did i loose some work by only trip charging? Sure! But i have gained 10 fold on direct work with brokers. I have also not been responsible for screwing up a closing. This is why brokers respect me and use me for services. Glad your happy taking the scraps from the nationals. Guess someone has too. Sorry..........


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> Unless i am making money off of someone i aint calling anyone,







Doing your part to keep the east coast stereotypical bad attitude alive? :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Doing your part to keep the east coast stereotypical bad attitude alive? :thumbup:


Maybe its like the arseholes who always gets the girls. Works for some, not for others.


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> Maybe its like the arseholes who always gets the girls.










Thread hijack.......... why is that so often assholes have all the hot broads?


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Thread hijack.......... why is that so often assholes have all the hot broads?


Never figured that one out. It's got to be a throwback to the caveman days. Maybe angry guy lived longer?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Thread hijack.......... why is that so often assholes have all the hot broads?


Never have figured that out...............


----------



## GTX63

And the women wonder why guys fall in with the hosebags.


----------



## RichR

BPWY said:



> Doing your part to keep the east coast stereotypical bad attitude alive? :thumbup:


Not all of East Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

This is why us east coast guys cut the lock box's we have the hot wifes.:thumbup:LOL


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> This is why us east coast guys cut the lock box's we have the hot wifes.:thumbup:LOL


So what are you saying? :laughing:


----------



## reoguys

They cost $100-140 each. Sell them to REO agents for $50. A lot of agents out of work and have sold/are selling them at half price. Not sure if the local MLS boards will open them for you unless they belong to you ... unless you know someone who will do it for you.


----------



## reoguys

Or if you have an broker you want to cultivate a good relationship with, offer them to the agent who may be able to do something with them.


----------



## Guest

reoguys said:


> Or if you have an broker you want to cultivate a good relationship with, offer them to the agent who may be able to do something with them.


That may work.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> So what are you saying? :laughing:


with the hot comes alot of bad,complaining,maintenance and shall I go on:no:


----------



## mtmtnman

MKM Landscaping said:


> with the hot comes alot of bad,complaining,maintenance and shall I go on:no:


No matter how good looking she is, someone, somewhere is sick of her $%#&!! LOL!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Thread hijack.......... why is that so often assholes have all the hot broads?


Because women like to argue and be around drama. Haven't you seen the housewives of Atlanta, orange county, Miami, Beverly hills etc??? I can't stand that ****.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> Because women like to argue and be around drama. Haven't you seen the housewives of Atlanta, orange county, Miami, Beverly hills etc??? I can't stand that ****.


lol. I'm a no-drama mama. I can't stand hearing it or being around it. and, btw, men can create tons of drama, too. Anyone with too much time on their hands or have no real purpose in life are the biggest offenders, IMO.

Linda


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Because women like to argue and be around drama. Haven't you seen the housewives of Atlanta, orange county, Miami, Beverly hills etc??? I can't stand that ****.


atlanta,orange county,new york,jersey,mob wifes and bethany.Its all I hear about or its all over the DVR.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. I'm a no-drama mama. I can't stand hearing it or being around it. and, btw, men can create tons of drama, too. Anyone with too much time on their hands or have no real purpose in life are the biggest offenders, IMO.
> 
> Linda


Lol....I speaking from the DVR experience. It reminds me of high school. I used to tell my ex gf in high school that I didn't think women were made to be friends with each other and if she and her friends were going to continue causing problems, I would not continue with the relationship. Lol. Worked for about 20 minutes.


----------



## SwiftRes

I have a $50 patriot bond I found at a cleanout. Thought it was maybe something vet's got, so kept it with the intent of sending back. Now I realize anyone could purchase it and not sure where to send it to. The previous person even signed the back under the request for payment section. Was stuffed in the back of a kitchen cabinet above the fridge. Any ideas on what to do with it?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> With all due respect, that's a piss poor attitude IMHO. It wouldn't get you very far in this part of the country. I have had literally dozens of properties that where a day or 2 to a week short of closing on a short sale or had home inspections withing a few days of work orders that where sent to me for initial secure. BOA is NOTORIOUS for sending an initial secure order out just before closing!! Without calling i would not have known about these and potentially screwed up a sale. Did i loose some work by only trip charging? Sure! But i have gained 10 fold on direct work with brokers. I have also not been responsible for screwing up a closing. This is why brokers respect me and use me for services. Glad your happy taking the scraps from the nationals. Guess someone has too. Sorry..........


1st I pay someone to deal with phones. 2nd scraps, Will if they are scrapes as we only deal with one nat, we invoice over 100k per year(about 60% of work) each and every year and have been with them 2 times longer then u have been doing this type of work, over 6 years. If my attiude was so bad the phones wouldnt ring now would they, U can talk on the phone all u want its u and your wife. we do more work orders on a monday than u do in a month sorry.:whistling


----------



## Guest

PoconoP said:


> 1st I pay someone to deal with phones. 2nd scraps, Will if they are scrapes as we only deal with one nat, we invoice over 100k per year(about 60% of work) each and every year and have been with them 2 times longer then u have been doing this type of work, over 6 years. If my attiude was so bad the phones wouldnt ring now would they, U can talk on the phone all u want its u and your wife. we do more work orders on a monday than u do in a month sorry.:whistling


Every successful company recognizes that improvement and innovation is vital to continued success. I think that he was just suggesting that returning the lockboxes to realtors can be a great investment. It's apparently worked for him. 

It's good to look for relatively simple and cost-effective ways to increase revenue, client satisfaction, and respect. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

PoconoP said:


> 1st I pay someone to deal with phones. 2nd scraps, Will if they are scrapes as we only deal with one nat, we invoice over 100k per year(about 60% of work) each and every year and have been with them 2 times longer then u have been doing this type of work, over 6 years. If my attiude was so bad the phones wouldnt ring now would they, U can talk on the phone all u want its u and your wife. we do more work orders on a monday than u do in a month sorry.:whistling



Just for comparison sake, we invoiced 268K in 2011. Myself, 1 sub (he hires a helper himself when he needs one), a part time cleaner (she made 6K last year) and my brother for 2 months last summer. Over 2/3's of this was direct agent work. I had 71K in contract labor total. 64,000 vehicle miles. This is an 80K gross increase from the year before. 2010 broker work was only 1/3 of my income. Difference?? I dropped 2 nationals (SG being one of them) which gave me more time out of the office to work. You see with direct agent work i can do jobs 25-30% faster as i don't have to take photos nor screw around half the night uploading them. 

Make some friends with agents and move away from the nationals. You'll be much happier and work less for more $$$ This is what i meant by taking scraps.

While you may do more work orders you can do 20-30 initial secures to one of my repair orders. While you get $100 wint's less discount, i get $200-$275 wints NO DISCOUNTS. While SCREWGUARD is cutting your cubic yardage, i get EXACTLY what i bid, no questions asked. _(BPWY needs to post about SG trying to cut his 80 yds to 17 today and then trying to say there was 50 but not yet agreeing to 80)_ I am also paid withing a week 80% of the time.

While i may not have been doing P&P as long as you i have been in construction and management as well as a small business owner since 1989. I have worked with Realtors for MANY MANY YEARS. I have had 23 years to determine what works and what don't. I have learned from some of the best people out there. One of my mentors just retired and sold his 6 million dollar estate that was built over 12 years with CASH. He's 60 yrs old, retired and is living well. This is my plan but at 50. I have 9 yrs to get there. I'm afraid our government will not allow for my goals though...........

BTW, i answer EVERY phone call myself unless i am face to face with a client. One of the comments i get the most is in regards to personal service. I have gathered a LOT of clients just by being available........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Just for comparison sake, we invoiced 268K in 2011. Myself, 1 sub (he hires a helper himself when he needs one), a part time cleaner (she made 6K last year) and my brother for 2 months last summer. Over 2/3's of this was direct agent work. I had 71K in contract labor total. 64,000 vehicle miles. This is an 80K gross increase from the year before. 2010 broker work was only 1/3 of my income. Difference?? I dropped 2 nationals (SG being one of them) which gave me more time out of the office to work. You see with direct agent work i can do jobs 25-30% faster as i don't have to take photos nor screw around half the night uploading them.
> 
> Make some friends with agents and move away from the nationals. You'll be much happier and work less for more $$$ This is what i meant by taking scraps.
> 
> While you may do more work orders you can do 20-30 initial secures to one of my repair orders. While you get $100 wint's less discount, i get $200-$275 wints NO DISCOUNTS. While SCREWGUARD is cutting your cubic yardage, i get EXACTLY what i bid, no questions asked. (BPWY needs to post about SG trying to cut his 80 yds to 17 today and then trying to say there was 50 but not yet agreeing to 80) I am also paid withing a week 80% of the time.
> 
> While i may not have been doing P&P as long as you i have been in construction and management as well as a small business owner since 1989. I have worked with Realtors for MANY MANY YEARS. I have had 23 years to determine what works and what don't. I have learned from some of the best people out there. One of my mentors just retired and sold his 6 million dollar estate that was built over 12 years with CASH. He's 60 yrs old, retired and is living well. This is my plan but at 50. I have 9 yrs to get there. I'm afraid our government will not allow for my goals though...........
> 
> BTW, i answer EVERY phone call myself unless i am face to face with a client. One of the comments i get the most is in regards to personal service. I have gathered a LOT of clients just by being available........


Amen


----------



## Guest

Mtmtnman,

Just got a call from a broker at 7:30pm who said "guess what you can walk to work tomorrow" full initials at a property two doors down. Invester property, miss the tenant, but not the work.


----------



## mtmtnman

scutrman said:


> Mtmtnman,
> 
> Just got a call from a broker at 7:30pm who said "guess what you can walk to work tomorrow" full initials at a property two doors down. Invester property, miss the tenant, but not the work.



LOL!! Good one! We have one in our subdivision one 5 acre parcel west of me coming up..........


----------



## Guest

*Drama*

I don't know, but if you just sit back and read the posts you sure can see a whole lot of drama going on right here on contractor talk!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> because women like to argue and be around drama. *haven't you seen* the housewives of atlanta, orange county, miami, beverly hills etc??? I can't stand that ****.








*No!*


----------



## BPWY

scutrman said:


> Mtmtnman,
> 
> Just got a call from a broker at 7:30pm who said "guess what you can walk to work tomorrow" full initials at a property two doors down. Invester property, miss the tenant, but not the work.





mtmtnman said:


> LOL!! Good one! We have one in our subdivision one 5 acre parcel west of me coming up..........



I've had a couple that were only 2 miles away. Too far to walk and carry a compressor but saves on fuel costs.




Beverly S said:


> I don't know, but if you just sit back and read the posts you sure can see a whole lot of drama going on right here on contractor talk!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:







True that, but the recurring theme is its caused by the nationals.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> _(BPWY needs to post about SG trying to cut his 80 yds to 17 today and then trying to say there was 50 but not yet agreeing to 80)_









Maybe this weekend I'll have time to put the 100+ pics in a photobucket account and let you guys tell me what you think the yrds are. 

The cubicle mind was trying to educate me that I'm supposed to bid in CUBIC YARDS not "yards of debris". :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

You know some thing there honey, I'm probably far more experienced in this than you are. While don't you shut up and go back to your job and let the experts do the work.

My coordinator told me to not let the low level help get under my skin and she'd take care of the proper amount of yards. She was laughing at our email string back and forth with the low level help.

Like I've said before they treat me better than many of the stories you hear because I'll go remote to finish jobs for them.


----------



## mtmtnman

I got views!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:nline2long::tt2:


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> My coordinator told me to not let the low level help get under my skin and she'd take care of the proper amount of yards. She was laughing at our email string back and forth with the low level help.
> 
> Like I've said before they treat me better than many of the stories you hear because I'll go remote to finish jobs for them.


Safeguard took care of us too when the super would get involved. Then things would be fine for awhile, and well, bs, like water, tends to seek its own level, and it all would slide back to square one.

How does 21 refrigerators in a barn (some side by side units) count as only 8 cyds? Why because they are hollow silly. If you want more than that, then fill the inside with debris first. 


Never mind the issues with the freon.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard took care of us too when the super would get involved. Then things would be fine for awhile, and well, bs, like water, tends to seek its own level, and it all would slide back to square one.
> 
> How does 21 refrigerators in a barn (some side by side units) count as only 8 cyds? Why because they are hollow silly. If you want more than that, then fill the inside with debris first.


I never remove appliances for cubic yardage.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> I never remove appliances for cubic yardage.



Our landfill takes them for free here. A company comes in and buys the freon and then they bale them up and sell the scrap.......


----------



## GTX63

We don't remove them as cyds either, that is how they cut the invoice.
That was just another day we told them "enough".


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Our landfill takes them for free here. A company comes in and buys the freon and then they bale them up and sell the scrap.......


Here they wont take them unless tagged freon removed. Besides that I usually get $100 to toss. Not cyd price. Out where you are sounds and looks like a nice place to live and work. My dad always wanted to go hunting out there.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard took care of us too when the super would get involved. Then things would be fine for awhile, and well, bs, like water, tends to seek its own level, and it all would slide back to square one.
> 
> How does 21 refrigerators in a barn (some side by side units) count as only 8 cyds? Why because they are hollow silly. If you want more than that, then fill the inside with debris first.
> 
> Never mind the issues with the freon.


I've always bid refrigerators as hazards. What would happen if a child is playing in them and locks them self in it? 

Safety first. Remember Murphy's law and use that as part of your bid.


----------



## JenkinsHB

A local scrap yard pays me $5 a piece for frigs. They even drop off a container on my lot and will pick it up when it's full. Just find out who your local Home Depot sends their appliances to when they install new ones. Or a local appliance store.


----------



## BPWY

$10 for me to dispose of here at a private recycle yard.


$35 and up if you take it to the city.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> $10 for me to dispose of here at a private recycle yard.
> 
> $35 and up if you take it to the city.


We are charged $55 her to dispose. In my county anyways.


----------



## GTX63

Exactly. We bid any freon based appliances separately than trash. We have our own guy evacuate the systems and remove the doors. The moron at Safeguard decided differently.


----------



## mtmtnman

Man, Y'alls landfills are charging you and then selling the stuff on the other side?? Sounds just like the nationals!!!!


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Man, Y'alls landfills are charging you and then selling the stuff on the other side?? Sounds just like the nationals!!!!


It's all about the Benjamin's


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> It's all about the Benjamin's


Politicians are scared of us here. Every time a new tax or fee is mentioned it's standing room only at the commissioners meetings.................:whistling:whistling


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Politicians are scared of us here. Every time a new tax or fee is mentioned it's standing room only at the commissioners meetings.................:whistling:whistling


I need to move there.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Politicians are scared of us here. Every time a new tax or fee is mentioned it's standing room only at the commissioners meetings.................:whistling:whistling


We are considering a move to Montana. Might be a couple years but we're looking into it. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I need to move there.





Arizona boys and cold don't get along well.


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> We are considering a move to Montana. Might be a couple years but we're looking into it.
> 
> Linda


Patriots are welcome here! Where getting a LOT of retired military and constitutionalists in my part of the state. Of course us constitutionalists are labeled as nuts by much of the main stream media......


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Arizona boys and cold don't get along well.


It's a good thing I'm from Hawaii.


----------



## brm1109

*Well it was a learning experience*

Well it sure has been a learning experience. 
I want to take this opportunity to thank (sarcasm) every low ball contractor and regional, every hack working without insurance for driving down the fees where we, as 99% of us on this forum find it more and more difficult to compete when we actually pay taxes, insurance and licenses.
After several years of being in the field, it is time to hang it up. 
Sorry but I can't compete weather in p&p or in cleanouts when I see companies that don't even have a license quoting a whole house cleanout for $500.00, yes a home owner called for an estimate. At least 40 yards of trash and they show me a quote from somebody (checked on state website, no license) for $500.00.
I wish everybody success in the future and thank you for allowing me to be a part of this group, I have learned a lot here.
Be well!!!!


----------



## Guest

I bet they found them on craigslist!




brm1109 said:


> Well it sure has been a learning experience.
> I want to take this opportunity to thank (sarcasm) every low ball contractor and regional, every hack working without insurance for driving down the fees where we, as 99% of us on this forum find it more and more difficult to compete when we actually pay taxes, insurance and licenses.
> After several years of being in the field, it is time to hang it up.
> Sorry but I can't compete weather in p&p or in cleanouts when I see companies that don't even have a license quoting a whole house cleanout for $500.00, yes a home owner called for an estimate. At least 40 yards of trash and they show me a quote from somebody (checked on state website, no license) for $500.00.
> I wish everybody success in the future and thank you for allowing me to be a part of this group, I have learned a lot here.
> Be well!!!!


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Well it sure has been a learning experience.
> I want to take this opportunity to thank (sarcasm) every low ball contractor and regional, every hack working without insurance for driving down the fees where we, as 99% of us on this forum find it more and more difficult to compete when we actually pay taxes, insurance and licenses.
> After several years of being in the field, it is time to hang it up.
> Sorry but I can't compete weather in p&p or in cleanouts when I see companies that don't even have a license quoting a whole house cleanout for $500.00, yes a home owner called for an estimate. At least 40 yards of trash and they show me a quote from somebody (checked on state website, no license) for $500.00.
> I wish everybody success in the future and thank you for allowing me to be a part of this group, I have learned a lot here.
> Be well!!!!


Sorry to hear that, what now?


----------



## JDRM

Sorry to hear that, best of luck to you!


----------



## Guest

brm1109 said:


> Well it sure has been a learning experience.
> I want to take this opportunity to thank (sarcasm) every low ball contractor and regional, every hack working without insurance for driving down the fees where we, as 99% of us on this forum find it more and more difficult to compete when we actually pay taxes, insurance and licenses.
> After several years of being in the field, it is time to hang it up.
> Sorry but I can't compete weather in p&p or in cleanouts when I see companies that don't even have a license quoting a whole house cleanout for $500.00, yes a home owner called for an estimate. At least 40 yards of trash and they show me a quote from somebody (checked on state website, no license) for $500.00.
> I wish everybody success in the future and thank you for allowing me to be a part of this group, I have learned a lot here.
> Be well!!!!


How true, the hacks, that is - here's one from are area this week. We where asked to do this bid because the vendor was to busy. 
Remove 9 c/y, glaze 2 widows 22"x 12", cap 4 gas lines, install 30 pint dehum, total $500. Mtman u make all the money cause u don't have to deal with what we do. Brm1109 may u have all the succes in your future endevors.


----------



## Guest

Quick statement I am getting slammed by AMHS and its always a Friday that i get hit on.

What do you experienced guys do for a volume a week?I had my best week ever this week and just trying to see if I am anywheres close to you guys.PM is kewl and if nobody doesn't say its ok either.


----------



## JenkinsHB

I've got records. I'm wondering if anyone can touch them.

One of my crews (2 man) did 42 grass cuts in one day.

My cousin and I did 14 initial secures in one day. (pre bac authorization center) but they all included winterizations.

My fastest initial secure with grass cut and wint was 21 minutes. (2 men)

My company once did 207 grass cuts in one day .. no subs, all employees.

I've got more, but that's all I can think of, sitting at home getting drunk.


----------



## Guest

21 minute wint??? 

Sorry dude not possible if done properly.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Oh yes it is. I'm not saying it was a normal house. Small one bath cabin with the kitchen and bathroom plumbing stacked on the same wet wall ... and a sand point well.


----------



## JDRM

It sounds like your doing a little more than drinking!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Patriots are welcome here! Where getting a LOT of retired military and constitutionalists in my part of the state. Of course us constitutionalists are labeled as nuts by much of the main stream media......


WOW love the sound of that!!!! Linda is not the only one looking to big sky country.... :thumbup:

Me and my misses are looking to the same goal... Her kid is an adult and mine are just a few short years away... After that the Midwest has little to offer as they are all looking to spread out!

But the housing and job resources seem both high and low respectively! And really can Montana take on many more REO/P&P contractors looking to make money pushing snow and mowing grass?

What about the Casino's are they big or just a few slots attached to a truck stop? I have over decade working casino surveillance (CCTV) and we both have several years working Prop Pres/Lawn care/Construction.

I hate to move to the big sky, just to find San Francisco was cheaper


----------



## thanohano44

JenkinsHB said:


> I've got records. I'm wondering if anyone can touch them.
> 
> One of my crews (2 man) did 42 grass cuts in one day.
> 
> My cousin and I did 14 initial secures in one day. (pre bac authorization center) but they all included winterizations.
> 
> My fastest initial secure with grass cut and wint was 21 minutes. (2 men)
> 
> My company once did 207 grass cuts in one day .. no subs, all employees.
> 
> I've got more, but that's all I can think of, sitting at home getting drunk.


Jenkins-2,

Our 2 man lawn crew recut record for a day-46(and this was in 2008 when the pay was great and so was FAS and this was in a concentrated 10 mile area in Phoenix. Started at 5am-8pm. 

We did 18 initial secures in 1 day. 3 man crew. 1-2 guys in lawn and me doing the lock and bid work. We don't always have to do wints in AZ or NV. 

Fastest initial secure with wint, grass and rekey-1/2 hour, damaged plumbing, unable to wint.


----------



## mtmtnman

Lawn Mower Man said:


> WOW love the sound of that!!!! Linda is not the only one looking to big sky country.... :thumbup:
> 
> Me and my misses are looking to the same goal... Her kid is an adult and mine are just a few short years away... After that the Midwest has little to offer as they are all looking to spread out!
> 
> But the housing and job resources seem both high and low respectively! And really can Montana take on many more REO/P&P contractors looking to make money pushing snow and mowing grass?
> 
> What about the Casino's are they big or just a few slots attached to a truck stop? I have over decade working casino surveillance (CCTV) and we both have several years working Prop Pres/Lawn care/Construction.
> 
> I hate to move to the big sky, just to find San Francisco was cheaper



Making a living here is tough. Why do you think i am in REO preservation at the moment? Not by choice but i am diversified in my abilities. You have to be creative. There is currently a need for machinists as there are multiple new gun manufactures here in my valley. As far as casino's, No idea. Most big ones are on the RES but it seems as if every gas station has one too!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Maybe this weekend I'll have time to put the 100+ pics in a photobucket account and let you guys tell me what you think the yrds are.
> 
> The cubicle mind was trying to educate me that I'm supposed to bid in CUBIC YARDS not "yards of debris". :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> You know some thing there honey, I'm probably far more experienced in this than you are. While don't you shut up and go back to your job and let the experts do the work.
> 
> My coordinator told me to not let the low level help get under my skin and she'd take care of the proper amount of yards. She was laughing at our email string back and forth with the low level help.
> 
> Like I've said before they treat me better than many of the stories you hear because I'll go remote to finish jobs for them.


Exactly! You catch more flies with honey. Sometimes it's hard to keep your cool when dealing with the "nationals", but it pays off in an increased work load. Your threshold for pain has to be kinda high though, and making friends on the inside does not hurt either.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> I've got records. I'm wondering if anyone can touch them.
> 
> One of my crews (2 man) did 42 grass cuts in one day.
> 
> My cousin and I did 14 initial secures in one day. (pre bac authorization center) but they all included winterizations.
> 
> My fastest initial secure with grass cut and wint was 21 minutes. (2 men)
> 
> My company once did 207 grass cuts in one day .. no subs, all employees.
> 
> I've got more, but that's all I can think of, sitting at home getting drunk.


Some of these fastest times especially the 21 min WNTZ sounds like a shoddy Berghorst job. It's great you have records but I would seriously question the quality of the work.
Hate to say it but I am calling BS!!!!!!!!
This is why I look on this forum less and less. Don't get me wrong there are a few good people on here but the level of BS just gets deeper and deeper as time goes by.


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Some of these fastest times especially the 21 min WNTZ sounds like a shoddy Berghorst job. It's great you have records but I would seriously question the quality of the work.
> Hate to say it but I am calling BS!!!!!!!!
> This is why I look on this forum less and less. Don't get me wrong there are a few good people on here but the level of BS just gets deeper and deeper as time goes by.


Yes it does the b/s that is. 3 men on int, not happen here. 2 only/ it always takes two hrs to r/k wint/ document/ As far as grass 20 min on any prop min, even row house still gotta open doors to access back.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Take it or leave it Holland. I stand by it.


----------



## HollandPPC

JenkinsHB said:


> Take it or leave it Holland. I stand by it.


I say leave it. That crap you posted is straight up a joke.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> I say leave it. That crap you posted is straight up a joke.


Holland, 4 years ago FAS had no such thing as a trip charge. Limited growth or not, we had to place our tools on the lawns regardless. They would say that it was to prove how low the grass was. We got paid for a recut regardless. Lot sizes from 3000sf-10000sf. Perimeter cuts. We only touched the grass. No shrubs or trees as they now require. 

Here in Phoenix and Nevada most lawns are xeriscaped. Back then, we could spot spray weeds which takes an average of 15 minutes. When the temp is 110+ and the waters off, nothing's growing. Especially after a pre and post emergent application. Hence the 10 minute recut. 

It's not uncommon to have 2-3 homes next to each other needing to be secured out here. Tract housing developments made it easy. 

Creating a system and easy to use PCR's also increased our efficiency.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> Holland, 4 years ago FAS had no such thing as a trip charge. Limited growth or not, we had to place our tools on the lawns regardless. They would say that it was to prove how low the grass was. We got paid for a recut regardless. Lot sizes from 3000sf-10000sf. Perimeter cuts. We only touched the grass. No shrubs or trees as they now require.
> 
> Here in Phoenix and Nevada most lawns are xeriscaped. Back then, we could spot spray weeds which takes an average of 15 minutes. When the temp is 110+ and the waters off, nothing's growing. Especially after a pre and post emergent application. Hence the 10 minute recut.
> 
> It's not uncommon to have 2-3 homes next to each other needing to be secured out here. Tract housing developments made it easy.
> 
> Creating a system and easy to use PCR's also increased our efficiency.


Regardless I still am going with highly unlikely.


----------



## brm1109

So out of the blue I get a call for lawn cuts. Before I said that we were done with p&p I figured I would see what they were paying. The guy told me and I actually laughed and told him he will be working a lot of late nights doing them himself. $10.00 per lawn..lol
Glad I am done, but I still like to read the posts.


----------



## thanohano44

brm1109 said:


> So out of the blue I get a call for lawn cuts. Before I said that we were done with p&p I figured I would see what they were paying. The guy told me and I actually laughed and told him he will be working a lot of late nights doing them himself. $10.00 per lawn..lol
> Glad I am done, but I still like to read the posts.


There are people out here doing them for $3 a cut!! There's a regional here that pays their contractors a daily rate and they have to complete 30 cuts minimum per day. They're also in Nv, UT, CO. I just don't know how they do it legally.


----------



## Guest

Winter is over for our area, 1 snow- 2inchs. My kids didn't get one snow day or delayed opening. We're stuck with 3 cords of wood, never once lit the shop wood stove, it was never cold. Grass cuts a couple weeks away $,but better yet, its time to get out the quads


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> Quick statement I am getting slammed by AMHS and its always a Friday that i get hit on.
> 
> What do you experienced guys do for a volume a week?I had my best week ever this week and just trying to see if I am anywheres close to you guys.PM is kewl and if nobody doesn't say its ok either.


Man, if you want to humble yourself, ask this question on a forum. There is always someone crazy richer than yourself or myself if you ask.

I'm really slow last two weeks. We are a primary vendor for Corelogic and MCS. Last two weeks, we are averaging 8 P&P work orders per day. Some of them are initial secure (secure 1 door, wint) and some are decent bid approvals. With four full time staffers, I'm not exactly dancing and throwing money in the air. I'm not doing too bad either. Our sales are approximately 48k in Feb, 55k in Jan with approx 66% expenses to sales.

For grass, it's really hard to gauge but I estimate we will have 800-1200 yards per month. Grass can be very lucrative but summer, more than any other time, your time is more valuable. It's not worth doing a yard unless you are netting $15. For example, sale=45, sub=25, profit=20. This is for the smallest yard possible on the pay scale. 

I find I'm better off not doing a client's grass work unless I have the above numbers. Coordinating and processing that much grass, on a temporary period is very hard managerial wise. Your not exactly hiring Rhodes Scholars to do this work. I think it would be an entertaining reality show for us during the summer.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> I've got records. I'm wondering if anyone can touch them.
> 
> One of my crews (2 man) did 42 grass cuts in one day.
> 
> My cousin and I did 14 initial secures in one day. (pre bac authorization center) but they all included winterizations.
> 
> My fastest initial secure with grass cut and wint was 21 minutes. (2 men)
> 
> My company once did 207 grass cuts in one day .. no subs, all employees.
> 
> I've got more, but that's all I can think of, sitting at home getting drunk.


These numbers aren't serious.

I can do an initial secure in 21 minutes with easy lock, no yard, no wint but I'm not trying to be fast. I'm there to bid. My preferred role in my company is doing the initial secures and I try to get every possible bid can think of. Yes, most will not be approved. But, some of them will be and I have found it works for me well. Also, regarding time, QC is a mother you-know-what and all it takes is to lose your biggest client for QC reasons and those quick jobs will haunt you at night.

I laid off 17 subs and staff in 2010 when I lost my biggest client due to QC. We got them back at a fraction of our old volume but I'm still happy.


----------



## HollandPPC

foothillsco said:


> These numbers aren't serious.
> 
> I can do an initial secure in 21 minutes with easy lock, no yard, no wint but I'm not trying to be fast. I'm there to bid. My preferred role in my company is doing the initial secures and I try to get every possible bid can think of. Yes, most will not be approved. But, some of them will be and I have found it works for me well. Also, regarding time, QC is a mother you-know-what and all it takes is to lose your biggest client for QC reasons and those quick jobs will haunt you at night.
> 
> I laid off 17 subs and staff in 2010 when I lost my biggest client due to QC. We got them back at a fraction of our old volume but I'm still happy.


Use caution the OP had quite a temper when questioned. Reminds me of certain nationals.


----------



## Guest

I got a good one a few weeks back. I was given w/o To have the city inspect a home to the have power restored. Well I have done the trash out and lawn maintenance on this dump for two years, so I know the city is not going to approve it. Due to roof is falling in ,it has city violations out the wazoo and is mold filled and thats just scratching the surface. I did place bids to fix everything and gave bid to demolish two years ago. 
So i go to this property and would you believe it all new , roof , carpet drywall ,kitchen , bathroom everything. Very poor craftsmanship (all trim butt jointed , carpet not seemed over spray on everything windows doors and so on) so I go to city inspections and apply for inspection. Lady at office says $30 and inspection set for next day. Before I get out of inspections office , she says this property is to be demolished next month!!! I smile ear to ear the hack never pulled one permit or inspection. I got my $30 bucks back and boy is this beer good and cold. Have a nice P&P day :clap:


----------



## Guest

Why would you need a permit for paint, trim, carpet, roof? Maybe things are different there, but not needed for that type of work here. Plumbing, electrical, structural, decks...then yes.

Unless I'm misinterpreting you. Is/was the house put on notice by the city? That would be a different story then.


----------



## Guest

P3,
The roof replacement would need a permit. The other stuff depends on if its a replacement of existing or structural change to the residence.

I know of 3 homes that we needed to pull code compliance inspections on homes that were so violated that they could not pass without 6 figures worth of work. Go pull the inspection and meet the building inspectors (4 normally) and a ton of work done inside home with no permits pulled. Homes were demolished within 2 months. I was subpeoned from 1 "contractors" atty for the reason "why was this inspection ordered when our client did the known repairs?" Answer: We were told to! 

Sorry that contractor got charged back for the entire value of home (loan amount plus the City Demo fee's) since they DID NOT PULL THE PERMITS and the City did not want that home there anymore. We called it "City Beautification Program".


----------



## Guest

That all depends on the level you are taking the roof replacement to. If it is simply a matter of replacing the felt paper, flashing, and shingles then no permit necessary. If you get into needing to replace sheathing then yes. At least that is the local DSM's building permit stance.


I guess I should have paid closer attention to Shipp's wording. He did say the "roof was falling in". So if that is the case then that is indeed structural and a permit would need to be pulled. But just to tear off the old roofing and replace, no permit needed.


----------



## Guest

P3+ said:


> That all depends on the level you are taking the roof replacement to. If it is simply a matter of replacing the felt paper, flashing, and shingles then no permit necessary. If you get into needing to replace sheathing then yes. At least that is the local DSM's building permit stance.
> 
> I guess I should have paid closer attention to Shipp's wording. He did say the "roof was falling in". So if that is the case then that is indeed structural and a permit would need to be pulled. But just to tear off the old roofing and replace, no permit needed.


The need for a permit varies from municipality. Here is you want to go over existing you still need a permit. If you do a tear-off and don't need new sheathing , still requires a permit. Everything mentioned except painting and carpet need one here.


----------



## mtmtnman

Many areas back there you need a permit to wipe your azz. Just revenue enhancement for the cities, nothing more. Bank owned is one thing but from a homeowners stance its just big brother invading your privacy. You pay taxes for the "privilege" to live on the dirt you pay for with your hard earned money and then you have to pay for permits to work on your property with your $$$$$ you work hard for. Sounds like double taxation to me.............


----------



## GTX63

Most areas we work in require a permit to do anything to a roof other than an emergency (tarping). And you better have a roofing license.

As a matter of fact, I recall somewhere in Illinois where the city set up a sting operation and busted 7 or 8 roofing crews for working with a license or permit. They actually shut down the sites and handcuffed everyone and took them to jail.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Most areas we work in require a permit to do anything to a roof other than an emergency (tarping). And you better have a roofing license.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I recall somewhere in Illinois where the city set up a sting operation and busted 7 or 8 roofing crews for working with a license or permit. They actually shut down the sites and handcuffed everyone and took them to jail.


Better look out. The permit police are coming.....


----------



## Guest

Roofing license??? :blink::blink:
Wow, sounds like the gestapo. 
For the most part, pretty laxed here in IA. Shoot we don't even have a GC licensing protocol...just apply for GC "registration" (they get to collect your $, and send you a pretty little yellow paper with your Company Reg. #) I don't know what the requirements are in other cities here, but I do know here in the DSM metro if it's just shingle/felt replacement. No permit needed. Honestly I don't even understand why a permit is needed to replace the sheathing....I suppose so the inspectors can come in and tell you that the rafters need more collar ties, or hurricane clips, or worse are undersized for load. The problem I have with it is this. Once the door is opened via permit it allows them to come in and nitpick every little thing they see. 
For example: I build a LOT of handicap ramps. The second I pull that permit it allows the inspector access to do a walk through of the house and check other potential code violations (there big one is smoke alarms). So it is then up to me as the contractor to have to explain to the homeowner (which almost all are on disability or SS...fixed income) that we HAVE to do certain things, and allow them access to bring it up to code compliance. Fortunately I have only had a couple occasions where it has been an issue and I ended up doing some Pro Bono work just to get a final sign off on the permit. 
I'm about to do a handicap accessible bathroom. A permit is going to have to be pulled on the plumbing. The house is 70+ years old. I know that none of the plumbing is properly vented. Although I only bid the bathroom modification and that is the scope of work. I will be responsible for bringing the rest of the plumbing systems up to code. Is that fair and equitable? Is that a PITA to try to explain to the homeowner...yep. Unfortunately once you open pandora's box you gotta deal with the consequences. 





GTX63 said:


> Most areas we work in require a permit to do anything to a roof other than an emergency (tarping). And you better have a roofing license.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I recall somewhere in Illinois where the city set up a sting operation and busted 7 or 8 roofing crews for working with a license or permit. They actually shut down the sites and handcuffed everyone and took them to jail.


----------



## GTX63

I found it. It was in November 2010 in Springfield, Illinois.
www.sj-r.com/.../City-busts-unlicensed-roofing-contractors-in-Springfield

The Government believes they are protecting us from unscrupulous and unqualified (read that non union) contractors who may leave property in unsafe conditions. I would like to think that I, as the homeowner, have the right to use any Nancy or George that I choose to write a check to. I guess that is why I live in the middle of the sticks.


----------



## Guest

My wife is from Joliet, and there is no amount of money that could sway me to live in that state. That state takes corruption to a whole new level. Compounded with the tight grip that the unions have over all politics...no thanks.


----------



## mtmtnman

I grew up on the Wisconsin border. I don't even have any desire to visit there anymore. Legally i can't carry my gun there so i am pretty edgy especially in Rockford and Chitcago......


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> The need for a permit varies from municipality. Here is you want to go over existing you still need a permit. If you do a tear-off and don't need new sheathing , still requires a permit. Everything mentioned except painting and carpet need one here.






Exactly. Any thing in the county does not require a roofing permit.

In the city for a simple replacement of shingles doesn't.... last I knew but their policies are subject to change without notice.


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> My wife is from Joliet, and there is no amount of money that could sway me to live in that state. That state takes corruption to a whole new level. Compounded with the tight grip that the unions have over all politics...no thanks.






Ole Roddy boy checked into a taxpayer hotel yesterday in Denver CO. :laughing:
His mail forwarding date is for 14 years from now.


----------



## Guest

At least he'll get free HBO!


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> At least he'll get free HBO!






:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:




Starting wage is .12 an hr. to scrub the toilets.

Sounds a lot like P&P but at least we get to go home at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest

Is that for real or are you being facetious? Why the heck would they get paid to earn their keep? Sometimes I just don't get it. Do they get a paycheck? Tell me it isn't so. 




BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting wage is .12 an hr. to scrub the toilets.
> 
> Sounds a lot like P&P but at least we get to go home at the end of the day.


----------



## BPWY

Not kidding. FNC had a link on their webpage. 


.12 an hr doing what ever he was told to do by the officers in charge. Scrubbing the turlets or pots and pans in the kitchen.
No internet, no cell phones etc. In a cell the size of a walk in closet with 3 other inmates.


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> Is that for real or are you being facetious? Why the heck would they get paid to earn their keep? Sometimes I just don't get it. Do they get a paycheck? Tell me it isn't so.






To me .12 an hr would be more of an insult than being told to work for free for my upkeep.


----------



## Guest

Yes, prisons generally pay the inmates a nominal wage, about enough to buy smokes & snacks. That really shouldn't be surprising, if you think about it. First, it gives them a bit of incentive to do some of the work involved in maintaining the infrastructure of the place, and second, it alleviates some of the problems that can arise when some have money and others have none.

Basically, it's just a carrot that helps keep the peace.


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what a pack of smokes costs...I'm gonna guess $5?????

So @ .12/hr you'd have to work nearly 42 hours to earn enough $ for a pack of smokes. Ha, ok now that is reassuring to me that my tax dollars are being well spent (yes that was intentionally cynical).


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Making a living here is tough. Why do you think i am in REO preservation at the moment? Not by choice but i am diversified in my abilities. You have to be creative. There is currently a need for machinists as there are multiple new gun manufactures here in my valley. As far as casino's, No idea. Most big ones are on the RES but it seems as if every gas station has one too!


You don't say... What companies are these? I have built dozens of 80% AR15 lowers and done more gunsmith work then I even remember; unfortunately most is as is most; under the table :whistling


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Ole Roddy boy checked into a taxpayer hotel yesterday in Denver CO. :laughing:
> His mail forwarding date is for 14 years from now.


Maybe they can give him a new hair style while he's there!


----------



## Guest

Now that was funny!



MidwestP&P said:


> Maybe they can give him a new hair style while he's there!


----------



## BPWY

MidwestP&P said:


> Maybe they can give him a new hair style while he's there!





"He's going to be doing a lot of, `yes sir' and `no sir,"' :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: said Jim Laski, a former Chicago city clerk sentenced to two years in prison for corruption in 2006. "It's a humbling, humiliating experience. But you have to take it."


Blagojevich's fame outside won't do him any good inside, explained Jim Marcus, a Chicago-based defense attorney and former prosecutor.

"You say you were once the governor of Illinois -- no one gives hoot," Marcus said. "Prisoners are going to say, `You're in the same boat as me, pal. Now go clean the toilets."'

*Perhaps some good news for Blagojevich is that he won't have to shave off his trademark thick hair, though maintenance may pose challenges. Hair dryers, for instance, are prohibited.*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...r-prison-term/?intcmp=obnetwork#ixzz1pKExTAUE


----------



## Guest

Yes roof was falling in , and had many violations mostly marked UNFIT , which they do that any time they sit without utilities for a period of time. This in Kansas City Kansas and they own and operate the utilities lol.Very hard to take a house off the demolish list. you have to provide a detailed plan on renovating property and meet with the city and have a time schedule of when work is going to be completed . ALSO PULL permits. And allow inspections on progress OH ya and show you have the money to do repairs. That house i spoke of was a total loss I let two brokers in (by banks choice) one said she would not even attempt entry without coveralls and rubber boots the other came prepared. 
it will make a nice park nice corner lot. :laughing:


----------



## Guest

It doesn't seem right that 10 days have passed since the last post to this thread


----------



## GTX63

I think some of the boys have moved onto greener pastures.


----------



## BPWY

Art Vandelay said:


> It doesn't seem right that 10 days have passed since the last post to this thread






lol




I have a whole lot of comments but I'll keep them to myself.


----------



## Guest

which threads are we talking were closed. I havent been out here for a while do to an investigation I am working on for the company I was with.


----------



## JDRM

Its the calm before the storm!!! HUD lawn season starts next week. Im sure it will pick up then...... LOL


----------



## Guest

Yes I do agree on that....


----------



## Guest

Have you ever worked for Matt Harris under CMI/PHS LLC


----------



## Guest

what company are you refering to


----------



## Guest

I would love to know who Mtmtnman worked for. If it is CMI/PHS LLC ...wow


----------



## Guest

Just got a work order to go remove a fridge that has freon leaking out and puddling on the floor... I can't wait to see what a puddle of freon looks like.


----------



## Guest

uintahiker said:


> Just got a work order to go remove a fridge that has freon leaking out and puddling on the floor... I can't wait to see what a puddle of freon looks like.


It's oil.


----------



## Gypsos

mbobbish734 said:


> It's oil.


Or whatever was left in the fridge... eeeuuuuwwwww


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Bangles said:


> Have you ever worked for Matt Harris under CMI/PHS LLC


Search the site. There's a thread on these guys.

Linda


----------



## HollandPPC

Hello,

New to the property preservation biz. Figured I could get some help. I have no job, no money, and no experience. 

I do got a pickup truck and some used power tools I got at the Goodwill. Figured I could make me some easy money doing easy work fixing houses. 

Any free advice, money, tools, or contacts to give me easy quick work would be great. 





Sound Familiar?


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the property preservation biz. Figured I could get some help. I have no job, no money, and no experience.
> 
> I do got a pickup truck and some used power tools I got at the Goodwill. Figured I could make me some easy money doing easy work fixing houses.
> 
> Any free advice, money, tools, or contacts to give me easy quick work would be great.
> 
> Sound Familiar?


Holland. 

If you had. Geo prism with a tow hitch I'd use you. You have a truck. Which makes you over qualified.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> Holland.
> 
> If you had. Geo prism with a tow hitch I'd use you. You have a truck. Which makes you over qualified.


Dang. Just when I thought I would catch my big break.


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to the property preservation biz. Figured I could get some help. I have no job, no money, and no experience.
> 
> I do got a pickup truck and some used power tools I got at the Goodwill. Figured I could make me some easy money doing easy work fixing houses.
> 
> Any free advice, money, tools, or contacts to give me easy quick work would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound Familiar?







I read the post before I looked at the name of who posted it.

I was just about to copy the post and tell you that you were going to get eaten alive by the companies.
And that no money thing................... it'll never change either. 
3 years into this gig and I still have no money.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> I read the post before I looked at the name of who posted it.
> 
> I was just about to copy the post and tell you that you were going to get eaten alive by the companies.
> And that no money thing................... it'll never change either.
> 3 years into this gig and I still have no money.


I hear you in that one.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone worked with a company called Preservation Cure in Los Angeles?


----------



## Guest

Signed up with them but no work


----------



## Guest

*Altisourece*

I hear Altisource is no longer assinging work orders to vendors. That all work is now going to reginal vendors who were approved for the Litton portfolio.
Has any one else heard the same?


----------



## SwiftRes

There was a little talk of that on the forums and the evidence I have seen points to that as well ppm&m. My work around here was assigned to a place out of another state, I was able to tell whom the properties were assigned to.


----------



## Guest

*Cyprexx*

We've been working with Cyprexx for a while on repairs and maintenance and ever since their change in coordinators we've see a much smaller volume of maintenance properties anyone see that?


----------



## Guest

We have rec'd orders from Cyprexx, but never did any work for them they are too Cheap!!


----------



## SwiftRes

We change Cyprexx reps about every two months. Used to it by now. Work ebbs and flows. They aren't the best paying but have a pretty good volume, good work to make sure we're always steady.


----------



## Guest

You do trash outs and securing what do they pay you


----------



## SwiftRes

ppm&m said:


> You do trash outs and securing what do they pay you


Check PM


----------



## Guest

just maintenance and repairs and those rate vary


----------



## Guest

AmerPropShield said:


> Has anyone worked with a company called Preservation Cure in Los Angeles?


These folks contacted me as well. Wondering the same thing...
anyone else have some input?


----------



## Guest

ppm&m said:


> I hear Altisource is no longer assinging work orders to vendors. That all work is now going to reginal vendors who were approved for the Litton portfolio.
> Has any one else heard the same?


Well, that is not exactly right... here is the scoop as far as I understand it. there are two sides to Altisource... Pre foreclosure and foreclosure. The foreclosure side had an RFP (Request for proposal) to cover large areas of the united states and the descision was made for preferred vendors last August. They had to cover the entire regional area and not decline any orders to qualify. We were chosen to participate in this and were not able to cover the whole state of Washington and Idaho at the time

Since then we have been reduced in our work load considerably on that side of the business. However our pre foreclosure workload increased. We had signed up with both sides as they stated if you take care of the properties during pre foreclosure we will then send the property to your company when it flips to foreclosure. LIE!

We even spent the money to go to the seminar in NEWPORT BEACH California and attend the 3 day seminar in June 2011 to learn more about the new VMS system and Altisource's expectations. As it turns out 90% of what we were told at the seminar was a LIE. Michael Dougherty and Tara Williams both confirmed that the Pre foreclosure side was steady business and those vendors that accepted these $7 property inspections and the work that came from the vacants would receive the vacant property when it flipped. 

That has not happened and we are now down to 4 REO properties in our area. We had a list of 45 vacants in our area that were pre foreclosure that we had been taking care of for more than a year. Since Sept. 2011 many of these flipped and we noticed they were secured and managed by another vendor from Vancouver Wa for Altisource. Wow... OK so in March 2012 this vendor calls us and says we need your help taking care of these properties as we have the whole state of Washington and Oregon. 

Well, I guess you can read the writing on the wall. These preferred vendors have bit off more than they can chew. It's just a matter of time. 

By the way, they just had an RFP for pre foreclosure side to select a preferred vendor for even larger regional areas. We were chosen to bid again... In our area it was WA, ID, OR, NV and the top half of Florida... Good luck! $7 property inspections by the thousands every 2 months. When Gas is at close to $4 a gallon and low pricing for everything else. Steady cash flow seems to be there thing but to Cut pricing by 1/2 on Landscaping... Ect. We'll see what happens... not looking so good. 

My impression is that this is the big squeeze to move folks out of middle class. You either Choose Poverty or Upper Class and cover 1/4\ of the United States to do so. 

Since when does volume equal profit? When your just moving money from one place to another with little profit it seems like your wasting your time spinning wheels. Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems that larger volume will require more payroll to process all of these orders and upload all of these pictures too...

Probably stated more than I should here but I'm a bit frustrated.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Sorry, I didn't read all of that wall of text. Altisource gave my work to a regional who in turn hired us ... So I'm out 25%.

There is a thread on preservation cure. Search button.


----------



## Guest

JenkinsHB said:


> Sorry, I didn't read all of that wall of text. Altisource gave my work to a regional who in turn hired us ... So I'm out 25%.
> 
> There is a thread on preservation cure. Search button.


Yep, guess that's where I'll be at if I want to continue doing there work. Wouldn't you think that they would keep the vendors that were making the rigid timelines they have? Instead they are favoring a larger area for poorer quality of work and less work being submitted on time. I've seen the quality in our area and its not good.


----------



## JenkinsHB

Quality ........ Yeah.


----------



## Guest

http://www.americanbanker.com/syndi...ty-foreclosed-home-maintenence-1048259-1.html good article on wellf fargo foreclosures


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> All the hype about shorter wait times............. is just that.
> 
> 
> 15 mins of unpaid for unproductive sitting on hold... and counting.


Ha... in our area we were waiting on the phone for 45 minimum to an hour plus. Before we got anyone on the phone. Then we tried calling in 1/2 hr before we got to the job and low and behold we would get someone on the phone as we were pulling up to the drive of the house and then they would make us hang up and call back when we got the frontview and address photos emailed into them. Wait another 45 to and hour! Took 3 jobs to find out this wasn't working and we were not participating any longer. BAC needs to man their phone lines if they want people to take care of their properties!


----------



## REO2Rentals

kileconstructio said:


> Ha... in our area we were waiting on the phone for 45 minimum to an hour plus. Before we got anyone on the phone. Then we tried calling in 1/2 hr before we got to the job and low and behold we would get someone on the phone as we were pulling up to the drive of the house and then they would make us hang up and call back when we got the frontview and address photos emailed into them. Wait another 45 to and hour! Took 3 jobs to find out this wasn't working and we were not participating any longer. BAC needs to man their phone lines if they want people to take care of their properties!


Why you have to call in for what?


----------



## Guest

We spoke with Patricia Manager,Vendor Relationships  to voice our concerns onhow altisource has displaced the seasoned vendors who have done good work overthe years for regional vendors. My biggest concern is that there was nocommunications from altisource to the vendors in the RFP that this was goinghappen and allows those who choose not to pursue the RFP to prepare for loss ofincome and to down size accordingly if needed. Furthermore, as of to date,altisource has failed to put out a memo telling us of the changes. She saidvendors will have an opportunity to care for the existing properties we nowhave but will no longer receive new properties. Vendors will have anopportunity to seek the next RFP when and if it comes out sometime in Novemberof this year. Obviously, all of what she said does not help me as a business.We have come to understand the reason altisource has failed to notify vendorsof the changes, they want to make sure the current properties stay maintainedby the assigned vendors. NO INCENTIVE to do good work.

Write or call to voice your concerns, maybe Alti will do what is right.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

kileconstructio said:


> Well, that is not exactly right... here is the scoop as far as I understand it. there are two sides to Altisource... Pre foreclosure and foreclosure. The foreclosure side had an RFP (Request for proposal) to cover large areas of the united states and the descision was made for preferred vendors last August. They had to cover the entire regional area and not decline any orders to qualify. We were chosen to participate in this and were not able to cover the whole state of Washington and Idaho at the time
> 
> Since then we have been reduced in our work load considerably on that side of the business. However our pre foreclosure workload increased. We had signed up with both sides as they stated if you take care of the properties during pre foreclosure we will then send the property to your company when it flips to foreclosure. LIE!
> 
> We even spent the money to go to the seminar in NEWPORT BEACH California and attend the 3 day seminar in June 2011 to learn more about the new VMS system and Altisource's expectations. As it turns out 90% of what we were told at the seminar was a LIE. Michael Dougherty and Tara Williams both confirmed that the Pre foreclosure side was steady business and those vendors that accepted these $7 property inspections and the work that came from the vacants would receive the vacant property when it flipped.
> 
> That has not happened and we are now down to 4 REO properties in our area. We had a list of 45 vacants in our area that were pre foreclosure that we had been taking care of for more than a year. Since Sept. 2011 many of these flipped and we noticed they were secured and managed by another vendor from Vancouver Wa for Altisource. Wow... OK so in March 2012 this vendor calls us and says we need your help taking care of these properties as we have the whole state of Washington and Oregon.
> 
> Well, I guess you can read the writing on the wall. These preferred vendors have bit off more than they can chew. It's just a matter of time.
> 
> By the way, they just had an RFP for pre foreclosure side to select a preferred vendor for even larger regional areas. We were chosen to bid again... In our area it was WA, ID, OR, NV and the top half of Florida... Good luck! $7 property inspections by the thousands every 2 months. When Gas is at close to $4 a gallon and low pricing for everything else. Steady cash flow seems to be there thing but to Cut pricing by 1/2 on Landscaping... Ect. We'll see what happens... not looking so good.
> 
> My impression is that this is the big squeeze to move folks out of middle class. You either Choose Poverty or Upper Class and cover 1/4\ of the United States to do so.
> 
> Since when does volume equal profit? When your just moving money from one place to another with little profit it seems like your wasting your time spinning wheels. Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems that larger volume will require more payroll to process all of these orders and upload all of these pictures too...
> 
> Probably stated more than I should here but I'm a bit frustrated.


Thank you SO much for the information. Now I'm really, really glad I declined the work. 

I worked with Altisource before VMS and, for the most part, the work was good and steady. I would NEVER have put my vendors through that kind of B.S. from VMS and I'm sorry there are those going through it now.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

SwiftRes said:


> We change Cyprexx reps about every two months. Used to it by now. Work ebbs and flows. They aren't the best paying but have a pretty good volume, good work to make sure we're always steady.


The reason for the change is because of the attitude and personality disorders of past [and some current] coordinators. Once you sour the vendors, it's hard to find a decent replacement that can handle an angry vendor or many angry vendors. The replacements leave very quickly because of the garbage the old coordinators left behind.

Companies like Cyprexx and Safeguard need to hire mature adults who know how to talk to vendors a lot more respectfully than they do.

I quit accepting work from BOTH of these companies because of their coordinators, not because the money wasn't there. I won't deal with someone who talks down to me, regardless of how much they offer me.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Thank you SO much for the information. Now I'm really, really glad I declined the work.
> 
> I worked with Altisource before VMS and, for the most part, the work was good and steady. I would NEVER have put my vendors through that kind of B.S. from VMS and I'm sorry there are those going through it now.
> 
> Linda






I did maybe 2 hrs of training on the VMS system and said NO WAY.


----------



## Racerx

Wow!! a lot of good Altisource info on here tonight!. After weeks of phone calls and e-mails with no replies I was starting to feel like a jilted lover (what did we do wrong?, did I miss something?, was it something I said? ) now I know it's not just us! ,the least they could've done was give us the "It's not you it's me " speech.

Altisource was good to my company as we were to them, but in the last month or so they stopped communicating with us and I grew suspicious of what was going on behind the scenes, so I ramped up some of the things I learned here in this forum from all the good people here and became laser like focused on attaining Realtor work, tommorow we"ll finish a complete remodel of unit one of eight units,with bookings for the next month, for realtor one out of two we've nailed down so far!!...THANKS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I did maybe 2 hrs of training on the VMS system and said NO WAY.


I put the training off for about 2 months, trying to decide whether I even wanted to work with the new system.

Went all the way through the training, which wasn't that difficult, then had an email conversation with one of the reps and said forget it, take me off your list.

What a waste of time.

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

All-Craft said:


> Wow!! a lot of good Altisource info on here tonight!. After weeks of phone calls and e-mails with no replies I was starting to feel like a jilted lover (what did we do wrong?, did I miss something?, was it something I said? ) now I know it's not just us! ,the least they could've done was give us the "It's not you it's me " speech.
> 
> Altisource was good to my company as we were to them, but in the last month or so they stopped communicating with us and I grew suspicious of what was going on behind the scenes, so I ramped up some of the things I learned here in this forum from all the good people here and became laser like focused on attaining Realtor work, tommorow we"ll finish a complete remodel of unit one of eight units,with bookings for the next month, for realtor one out of two we've nailed down so far!!...THANKS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!!!


That's what us "oldies" are here for......... to help and educate. 

Glad things are looking up for you.  I enjoy reading the success stories.

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes

a1propertyclean said:


> The reason for the change is because of the attitude and personality disorders of past [and some current] coordinators. Once you sour the vendors, it's hard to find a decent replacement that can handle an angry vendor or many angry vendors. The replacements leave very quickly because of the garbage the old coordinators left behind.
> 
> Companies like Cyprexx and Safeguard need to hire mature adults who know how to talk to vendors a lot more respectfully than they do.
> 
> I quit accepting work from BOTH of these companies because of their coordinators, not because the money wasn't there. I won't deal with someone who talks down to me, regardless of how much they offer me.
> 
> Linda


I agree. I have started turning down some CFK orders. Their new QC on sales cleans are pretty wild, and it seems like no matter how many photos I take, we are missing one. Their general trash outs we do and are generally happy with. Off course they want every job done in three days, and it seems like its Weeks before they qc photos. Got one that a month after completion they asked for missing photos. that's frustrating as you know the order hasn't been submitted for payment yet, so puts payment out to sixty or ninety


----------



## Racerx

a1propertyclean said:


> That's what us "oldies" are here for......... to help and educate.
> 
> Glad things are looking up for you. I enjoy reading the success stories.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda, and also to the posters that laid everything going on with Altisource out. It's a shame that they just could'nt come straight out and be honest about what was going on , but hey I guess it's the nature of the beast in P&P, myself I will be taking my company back to it's origin which is General Contracting where a contract and a handshake mean something.

P.S any Altisource contractors left here that want to purchase some digital deadbolts PM me.


----------



## BPWY

Oh yeah, I've got about 5 or 6 of them things collecting dust too.


----------



## E-roc

I'm in the heart of BAC country Charlotte, NC and now I only do grass cuts for them, they will wear you out on "trip charges" if you let them. But grass cuts can be OK in this area. You can have 25 in the same day with very small yards in a 5 mile area and many you can drive your mower next door.


----------



## JDRM

e-roc said:


> i'm in the heart of bac country charlotte, nc and now i only do grass cuts for them, they will wear you out on "trip charges" if you let them. But grass cuts can be ok in this area. You can have 25 in the same day with very small yards in a 5 mile area and many you can drive your mower next door.


nice!


----------



## Guest

Does anyone do Inspections in Maryland ? The regional I work for is looking for inspectors and they are a Legit contractor unlike most


----------



## Guest

Over the winter, guys where coming in our area to do $50. winterizations and leaving most houses with the copper in there truck. Now the same regional is sending guys here to do $20. grass cuts, now there taking the cast radiators, over the weekend they got two brand new dehumidifers we installed two weeks ago. How r we handling it. Stage coach people agreed we can remove 35241 and put on a non hud code l/b d/b and knob


----------



## Guest

what state are u in?


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Companies like Cyprexx and Safeguard need to hire mature adults who know how to talk to vendors a lot more respectfully than they do.
> 
> I quit accepting work from BOTH of these companies because of their coordinators, not because the money wasn't there. I won't deal with someone who talks down to me, regardless of how much they offer me.
> 
> Linda


Bravo! 
:clap:


----------



## Guest

AmerPropShield said:


> what state are u in?


R u referring to the post above yours?


----------



## Guest

yes your post


----------



## Guest

AmerPropShield said:


> yes your post


North east part of PA. / on another note, ran into ams vendor. $100 for wint but if it holds no pressure he only gets half the money.$50.


----------



## Guest

AmerPropShield said:


> yes your post


Nice Intro. 

Why does anyone even reply to people that don't go to the introductions page? Maybe go to the new PreservationTalk forum where newbies can post without introductions?


----------



## Guest

Grass cut was always something we could count on, bi weekly was the norm, now there once a month. Some even six weeks, we loose.


----------



## Guest

MichiganREO said:


> Why you have to call in for what?


BAC secure's. They require a phone call... and a bank approval before you can perform any work on their properties. JOKE! We did 3 before we figured out it was a waste of time. LOL I guess you live and learn as you go!


----------



## Guest

All-Craft said:


> Wow!! a lot of good Altisource info on here tonight!. After weeks of phone calls and e-mails with no replies I was starting to feel like a jilted lover (what did we do wrong?, did I miss something?, was it something I said? ) now I know it's not just us! ,the least they could've done was give us the "It's not you it's me " speech.
> 
> Altisource was good to my company as we were to them, but in the last month or so they stopped communicating with us and I grew suspicious of what was going on behind the scenes, so I ramped up some of the things I learned here in this forum from all the good people here and became laser like focused on attaining Realtor work, tommorow we"ll finish a complete remodel of unit one of eight units,with bookings for the next month, for realtor one out of two we've nailed down so far!!...THANKS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!!!


Good for you! I like those types of jobs. We just got a 12 unit complex remodel ourselves. There is a GOD! Thank you!

As far as Altisource I'm with you. We had a good relationship while it lasted. Still on the list doing PF work and a new RFP comes out for Altisource PF...LOL I guess they couldn't find vendors to cover huge geographical areas they had hoped for... I think if we all just stick to our guns things will fall into place. Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...


----------



## Guest

All-Craft said:


> Thanks Linda, and also to the posters that laid everything going on with Altisource out. It's a shame that they just could'nt come straight out and be honest about what was going on , but hey I guess it's the nature of the beast in P&P, myself I will be taking my company back to it's origin which is General Contracting where a contract and a handshake mean something.
> 
> P.S any Altisource contractors left here that want to purchase some digital deadbolts PM me.


Have a case of 6 of these myself from last Sept. Never been opened. Crazy!


----------



## Guest

kileconstructio said:


> Have a case of 6 of these myself from last Sept. Never been opened. Crazy!


We have some digital locks too. We are also starting to pursue "regular" contruction projects again. Afer working with reo homes for four years with huge volumes of bids and tight deadlines and budgets we are streamlined and ready! We mainly worked with realtors and a little with FAS and Altisource.


----------



## Guest

I am interested in p&p my partner was convicted of a felon. Is that going to make it hard for us to find work? Thanks I am on long Island.


----------



## Racerx

kileconstructio said:


> Good for you! I like those types of jobs. We just got a 12 unit complex remodel ourselves. There is a GOD! Thank you!
> 
> As far as Altisource I'm with you. We had a good relationship while it lasted. Still on the list doing PF work and a *new RFP comes out for Altisource PF*...LOL I guess they couldn't find vendors to cover huge geographical areas they had hoped for... I think if we all just stick to our guns things will fall into place. Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...



RFP ( Recipie For Poverty):whistling:whistling.......


----------



## RichR

George7380 said:


> I am interested in p&p my partner was convicted of a felon. Is that going to make it hard for us to find work? Thanks I am on long Island.


:whistling


----------



## BBJP

George7380 said:


> I am interested in p&p my partner was convicted of a felon. Is that going to make it hard for us to find work? Thanks I am on long Island.


What do you think?


----------



## Guest

I am probably thinking the same as you, I was just wondering if anyone ever delt with this? Thanks again


----------



## BBJP

George7380 said:


> I am probably thinking the same as you, I was just wondering if anyone ever delt with this? Thanks again


This information can be googled or found on your contract. Would you want a felon to have free range to a house with valuables? A felon cannot be bonded.


----------



## BPWY

George7380 said:


> I am interested in p&p my partner was convicted of a felon. Is that going to make it hard for us to find work? Thanks I am on long Island.





BBJP said:


> What do you think?





George7380 said:


> I am probably thinking the same as you, I was just wondering if anyone ever delt with this? Thanks again






Why do you need a partner?


Business partnerships can go wrong in so many ways.
Add some one with a history and it won't help any thing.

The only person I'd consider a business partnership with is my wife or my brother. Even those options have pitfalls.

Instead consider a coop deal. You have your equipment and clients, he has his.
You guys work together.


----------



## Guest

We where given till may 15 w/F*S to have time stamps on all grass cuts. "why" told there client wants it. BULLSH*T. Its all about control. I wonder what week PA gets hit with V.R.P., as soon as that happens we can delete this time stamp and say goodbye an move on


----------



## GTX63

I had a partner who micromanaged and obsessed continuously.
Spent so much time working on his plans and ideas that I let a side business run itself into the ground. Partnerships can work, but I would say it is somewhere in the 10% range, and even then an office manager or good staff can give you much of the same results without the financial or personal headaches.


----------



## Guest

It is my brother.


----------



## BPWY

George7380 said:


> It is my brother.






Business partnerships can ruin a perfectly good friendship and a perfectly good family.

Unless he has money and you don't I still suggest not making a partnership.
A lot of these companies will ask questions of the company principles and one of the ones they ask is about a record.


----------



## BPWY

PoconoP said:


> We where given till may 15 w/F*S to have time stamps on all grass cuts. "why" told there client wants it. BULLSH*T. Its all about control. I wonder what week PA gets hit with V.R.P., as soon as that happens we can delete this time stamp and say goodbye an move on






OK what is VRP?


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> OK what is VRP?


Voluntary recovery program although i don't see how this ties into time stamps???


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Voluntary recovery program although i don't see how this ties into time stamps???






Exactly.

Ok the next question is what is this voluntary recovery program?


Not some thing I've run into in my state.


----------



## Guest

HMMM the partner brother felon thing....

Seen it many times and you can get around it. Make the brother a minority partner (very minority) and don't have his name on any paperwork. Be kinda a "handshake" arrangement. 

Now understand that none of us know the reason or the whatnot with the conviction so none of us should judge...eh? Unfortunately society doesn't look at it that way and most of the homes in foreclosure has government backed loans and require a fairly clean record to participate in maintaining. 

Heck I bet 1/4 of the crews I see everyday on the roofs, mowing the yards, framing homes or cleaning the houses have someone with a criminal record...OK sorry that was another preconceived thought....

see we are all guilty..... sorry. Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> OK what is VRP?


Vendor reduction plan / this week was Tenn. 37 vendors for the state down to 20/ folks like all of us forced to take on a huge work load almost overnight. The catch with that is the cost, buying trucks, eq, smart phones, hiring people(ughhh!) is to huge with the way the rates $ and time frames have shrunk. Here's real greed the vendors that didnt get into the program there account was closed /gone off the website, what about what they invested, what about the people who work there. And what to say u buy all this stuff and they cut u off a month latter/ thats fu*ked.


----------



## BPWY

So this plan is some thing that FAS is putting out not HUD, FNMA, or FHA?



All I have to say is that those that sleep with the devil may end up with the pitch fork.
FAS is one of the very worst for jacking contractors. In my experience worse than even Safeguard.
Of course there are regionals that end up being just as bad if not worse.

It sucks for the vendors that got jacked but this is why I've been saying for years to diversify and DO NOT
have P&P as your only line of income. Because at some point it will bite you.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> So this plan is some thing that FAS is putting out not HUD, FNMA, or FHA?
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that those that sleep with the devil may end up with the pitch fork.
> FAS is one of the very worst for jacking contractors. In my experience worse than even Safeguard.
> Of course there are regionals that end up being just as bad if not worse.
> 
> It sucks for the vendors that got jacked but this is why I've been saying for years to diversify and DO NOT
> have P&P as your only line of income. Because at some point it will bite you.


There getting worse with each passing month, what i failed to say is the 17 vendors that where let go where never told, what a feeling to go on a website and ur gone.


----------



## Guest

Actually, TN was supposed to be wednesday but due to fannie mae inspectors popping in next week they are going to hold off untill the following week to make the changes. I get the feeling there is going to be so much sabotage when some of these guys get the ax or hear wind that they are we are going to start getting lock change orders and countless board ups.
Alot of tbe vendors getting fired have been caught trying to return the shaft to its original owner with things like dragging paint from house to house and charging to remove the same 50 gallons from different houses
That being said I'm definitely not justifying the way they plan to let them go..


----------



## GTX63

tenec said:


> Alot of tbe vendors getting fired have been caught trying to return the shaft to its original owner with things like dragging paint from house to house and charging to remove the same 50 gallons from different houses
> ..


That baloney has been going on by hacks for years. I recall 7 or 8 years ago hearing from one of my subs about a trashout by another company where the owner told the crew to push a junk car out of the backyard and into an alley so they could take an after photo and bill for removal, even though they never took the car. Photographed an empty garage, took all of the junk from the house and yard and then put it inside the garage and billed for the debris.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> HMMM the partner brother felon thing....
> 
> Seen it many times. . .


Oh yeah, I run into this all the time!
Lmao. . .


----------



## BBJP

PropPresPro said:


> Oh yeah, I run into this all the time!
> Lmao. . .


Who are the real felon's? The service companies or the subs/regionals/hacks


----------



## Guest

Has any one worked with Assurant Property Advantage.


----------



## Guest

FYI this releasing contractors and realtors happens on most election years. Been through this several times. Not fun with no notices but we are all independent contractors and there is no loyalty. Nice to go out and buy a new truck or dump trailer to have work stop. 

Learned a long time ago that P&P is only Temporary Work! Don't bank on it and charge extra profits to offset when the day comes when the contracts stop.


----------



## Guest

My exspereunce with partners is you do the work they try to capitalize on it. You dont need a partner you need a worker. Maybe you could get out of workmanscomp. By making him a partner. Mybe be your asking for trubble. For what you save you will pay half your bizness to get rid of him. Then he will have a bessness started. Beating you out of work.


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> My exspereunce with partners is you do the work they try to capitalize on it. You dont need a partner you need a worker. Maybe you could get out of workmanscomp. By making him a partner. Mybe be your asking for trubble. For what you save you will pay half your bizness to get rid of him. Then he will have a bessness started. Beating you out of work.


Rite now he sits home and watches his kids, his wife(great person) makes a good living and he could do that the rest of his life. He has done construction most of his life and would run a crew of 40 at times. He has renovated his house while he has been home. He is very loyal and would rather think of ways to earn us more money, then to screw someone out of money. I feel we could make a good team, I am very organized, good with people and will get my hands dirty from time to time. I understand partnerships are tough, but with the rite one, you could accomplish alot. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## BBJP

George7380 said:


> Rite now he sits home and watches his kids, his wife(great person) makes a good living and he could do that the rest of his life. He has done construction most of his life and would run a crew of 40 at times. He has renovated his house while he has been home. He is very loyal and would rather think of ways to earn us more money, then to screw someone out of money. I feel we could make a good team, I am very organized, good with people and will get my hands dirty from time to time. I understand partnerships are tough, but with the rite one, you could accomplish alot. Thanks for your answers.


Now, that sounds all fine and dandy. As far as insurance, bonding and licensing....how would you side step that hurdle?

The hardest worker I know is my older half brother who is a felon. He's just like your friend. His masonry work is untouchable. Carpentry, outstanding. His leadership skills, off the charts. 
We tried to get the felony dropped to a misdemeanor. That was denied at that time and could be up for review shortly. 

I wish you both the best!


----------



## Guest

tenec said:


> Actually, TN was supposed to be wednesday but due to fannie mae inspectors popping in next week they are going to hold off untill the following week to make the changes. I get the feeling there is going to be so much sabotage when some of these guys get the ax or hear wind that they are we are going to start getting lock change orders and countless board ups.
> Alot of tbe vendors getting fired have been caught trying to return the shaft to its original owner with things like dragging paint from house to house and charging to remove the same 50 gallons from different houses
> That being said I'm definitely not justifying the way they plan to let them go..


Ok tenec ur staying w/ F*S in this new program. Sense your coverage area will increase as well as your workload can u share w/ me your plans. how much more area, counties, miles etc. employes, subs etc. eq, trucks etc. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Pocono,
From your posts it sounds as if you were "let go"? Sorry if so....BUT go file an unemployment claim. The unemployment office just loves to see those work orders that show where you have to go, when you have to be there by, chargebacks from service companies, how to do the work etc etc etc.....

The many different ways the independent contractor relationship is broken. 

You might be surprised


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> Pocono,
> From your posts it sounds as if you were "let go"? Sorry if so....BUT go file an unemployment claim. The unemployment office just loves to see those work orders that show where you have to go, when you have to be there by, chargebacks from service companies, how to do the work etc etc etc.....
> 
> The many different ways the independent contractor relationship is broken.
> 
> You might be surprised


No not at all, we r in Pa where fine.We are still work 7 days a week. My Q,s are for someone going through there system at present. How will he handle it. adding new help workerkers comp is $3,500. per person paid up front for a year, x 4= , trucks, [email protected] about 10k each, mower [email protected] about $2,000 per truck. Etc 
So to justify how ther going to pay for it and knowing the nature of this work (it is hit or miss daily) 
Also i'm asking about area, there getting a huge area dumpped on them, we covera one hour area only, if they asked us to go to NY line thats over two hours. My point/ lets say u now have a maid service 85 miles out, 170 miles round trip, 3 plus hrs and 10 gallons of gas. You just paid about $95 to make $40. Just trying to learn how someone can do it.


----------



## GTX63

As an employer you cannot do it and make money. Using subs you are just another middleman trying to find a crumb in the pie pan.
Just based on the history of Nationals, I wouldn't spend a dime of my own money to accomodate them unless I was guranteed the revenue stream to justify it, and they won't do that.


----------



## GTX63

PoconoP said:


> My point/ lets say u now have a maid service 85 miles out, 170 miles round trip, 3 plus hrs and 10 gallons of gas. You just paid about $95 to make $40. Just trying to learn how someone can do it.


A two man crew at a minimum $150 per man per day- $300.
Fuel for 300 Miles in truck with trailer $70. Meals-$30.
Total- $400

First sales clean 85 miles out $35 (before discount)
Grass cut, another 15 miles $40
Two Grass cuts in next town, 18 miles $75
Dewinterization, next town 22 miles, $100
Grass cut next town 10 miles, $40 (Turning back around for home)
Sales Clean and two grass cuts next town 30 miles $105
Cap gas line and waiting for water dept to turn on water 31 miles $27
Remove three tires and 5 gallons of paint from yard, 11 miles $25
Grass Cut, 26 miles $30
Grass Cut 15 miles $35
Grass Cut 21 miles $40
15 Miles back to office

300 Mile day, Gross Revenue before discounts $552.00
Subtract 25%-$414.00

Maybe the 2nd crew is on a trashout and you make a little more, maybe.
Long ramble, just seen it played out a lot of times.


----------



## JDRM

Go through a payroll company and you can avoid paying for the year of workers comp up front. Usually they will ask for around $500. Sometimes it could even be nothing.Depends on company.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> A two man crew at a minimum $150 per man per day- $300.
> Fuel for 300 Miles in truck with trailer $70. Meals-$30.
> Total- $400
> 
> First sales clean 85 miles out $35 (before discount)
> Grass cut, another 15 miles $40
> Two Grass cuts in next town, 18 miles $75
> Dewinterization, next town 22 miles, $100
> Grass cut next town 10 miles, $40 (Turning back around for home)
> Sales Clean and two grass cuts next town 30 miles $105
> Cap gas line and waiting for water dept to turn on water 31 miles $27
> Remove three tires and 5 gallons of paint from yard, 11 miles $25
> Grass Cut, 26 miles $30
> Grass Cut 15 miles $35
> Grass Cut 21 miles $40
> 15 Miles back to office
> 
> 300 Mile day, Gross Revenue before discounts $552.00
> Subtract 25%-$414.00
> 
> Maybe the 2nd crew is on a trashout and you make a little more, maybe.
> Long ramble, just seen it played out a lot of times.




Dang I would use another comparison 

11 stops at a 1/2 hr avg per stop equates to 5.5 manhours. That leaves 4.5 hours left over to complete 300 miles of driving in a 10 hour work day. That means that truck and trailer was going and avg of 67mph. Then count the uploading time which I would guess averages 10 minutes each (with the damage reports/inspection reports that these companies want on every work order for free) X 11 stops is nearly 2 manhours. 

Total of nearly 12 manhours total x 2 men is 24 manhours total.

Before expense averages $12.50/hr GROSS wage.

Subtract off $.08 avg vehicle expense per mile x 300 = ($24.00)
Subtract off 10% avg for retirement fund x $300 gross = ($30.00)
Subtract off 13.6% Self Employment Tax x $300 gross = ($40.80)
Subtract off 11% avg for Wrk Comp, CGL, Commercial Auto Ins x $300 gross = ($33.00)
Subtract off 10% avg for Health Ins costs x $300 gross = ($30.00)
I'm still missing a lot of secondary expense associated with self employment but for now..... 

Average hourly rate per employee for 12 manhours x 2 crewmembers avg (24 manhours total):

*$5.93 per hour per crewmember.*

McDonalds or Walmart still has you beat AND no financial outlay on equipment or equipment breakdown costs. 

This breakdown is just a simple breakdown. I know you are aware of these costs but a lot of the newbies just don't get it. That is the main reason why so many newbies end up broke and bitc**ng at these forums cuz they "just don't get it". They see the $150 +/- days pay without realizing what it costs to attain the pay. 

Personally we would turn work down if a 2 man crew was not able to do a $600/day gross. It fit our expectations of profit/worth vs cost.


----------



## Guest

JDRM said:


> Go through a payroll company and you can avoid paying for the year of workers comp up front. Usually they will ask for around $500. Sometimes it could even be nothing.Depends on company.


Is there a payroll company you would recommend?

I have been considering this lately and starting to look around. We have used a temp service in the past to run our employees through but I know they take a fairly large chunk of the pay for their administrative costs.


----------



## GTX63

Fremont your hammer on the nail right on.

My ballpark numbers were just to keep it brief and keep folks from drifting off.

I didn't consider the callbacks, the breakdowns, the rush orders that need to be done yesterday where nothing else is close to throw in and justify the costs.
Who wants to be an employer for crap like that? You certainly won't keep subs very long either. Yes, your right. With the drive time it is not an 8 hour day with an hour lunch at the local buffett. You do that over and over and before long your guys are burned out to a crisp.


----------



## SwiftRes

Sorry I came in the middle of this conversation I know, but where is this pricing based on? Sales clean for $35? I don't work for FAS, except for the odd-ball WO. 

Should be more like this:
First sales clean - $120 after discount
Grass cut - $48(HUD reg small size yard after discount roughly)
Two grass cuts in other down - $96(again assuming smallest yard)
Dewint - $80(after 20% discount, this is based on bank)
Grass cut - $49(again assuming smallest)
Sales clean & two grass cuts - $120+48+48 = $216 after discount
Cap gas line and wait for water dept - minimum of $20/hr after discount
Three tires and 5 gals of paint - $25 is fine
3 more grass cuts - $48*3 = $144
Total - $798 after discount.
Actual expenses - $400
Net - $398 before all other misc expenses

This isn't bad considering none of the items listed below are really the "good" WOs of P&P. Who would touch a sales clean for $35?



GTX63 said:


> A two man crew at a minimum $150 per man per day- $300.
> Fuel for 300 Miles in truck with trailer $70. Meals-$30.
> Total- $400
> 
> First sales clean 85 miles out $35 (before discount)
> Grass cut, another 15 miles $40
> Two Grass cuts in next town, 18 miles $75
> Dewinterization, next town 22 miles, $100
> Grass cut next town 10 miles, $40 (Turning back around for home)
> Sales Clean and two grass cuts next town 30 miles $105
> Cap gas line and waiting for water dept to turn on water 31 miles $27
> Remove three tires and 5 gallons of paint from yard, 11 miles $25
> Grass Cut, 26 miles $30
> Grass Cut 15 miles $35
> Grass Cut 21 miles $40
> 15 Miles back to office
> 
> 300 Mile day, Gross Revenue before discounts $552.00
> Subtract 25%-$414.00
> 
> Maybe the 2nd crew is on a trashout and you make a little more, maybe.
> Long ramble, just seen it played out a lot of times.


----------



## SwiftRes

Most places I've worked with want 4 months up front, and the rest in 8 installments.



JDRM said:


> Go through a payroll company and you can avoid paying for the year of workers comp up front. Usually they will ask for around $500. Sometimes it could even be nothing.Depends on company.


----------



## GTX63

SwiftRes said:


> Who would touch a sales clean for $35?



Why do you think there are sales cleans that pay $35?



Newbies and gullibles are the ones that get suckered into these kind of routes and work demands, so I am quoting the carpetbagger prices.
We have no direct lenders that would even consider requiring us to take it all or nothing.


----------



## SwiftRes

Never seen a sales clean for that price honestly, although I've only ever done work for one regional, US Best, everything else is national. 

Sure, if you are taking those 1-3 middlemen prices you can't make it as an employer, but if not, then it's possible. Taking all or nothing is fine as long as the pricing is reasonable. I don't mind taking the occasional hit on orders, as that is the nature of this industry, as long as it all nets out good in the end.




GTX63 said:


> Why do you think there are sales cleans that pay $35?
> 
> 
> 
> Newbies and gullibles are the ones that get suckered into these kind of routes and work demands, so I am quoting the carpetbagger prices.
> We have no direct lenders that would even consider requiring us to take it all or nothing.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> Never seen a sales clean for that price honestly, although I've only ever done work for one regional, US Best, everything else is national.
> 
> Sure, if you are taking those 1-3 middlemen prices you can't make it as an employer, but if not, then it's possible. Taking all or nothing is fine as long as the pricing is reasonable. I don't mind taking the occasional hit on orders, as that is the nature of this industry, as long as it all nets out good in the end.


No one said sales clean ? I said maid service / it is a six minute deal. A sales clean for are account with the stagecoach folks is $350, on smallest homes ( it's hours and top shelf) as to $75. w/ f*s and it is what it is. ( I wont state the time spent on them) u get what u want to pay. 
Know on to all this adding to the route/ that aint happing in our area grass cuts are routed but thats it, we get crap like realtor said window open trip charge to go close it, please verifiy elec is on trip charge. So my point is who the fu*k would take on a 200 mile coverage area and deal with that, remember there new deal is ALL w/o's you must accept.


----------



## SwiftRes

The post I quoted said sales clean... I take that large of coverage area because at least for me, those kinds of WOs are less than one percent of WOs and typically trip charges On those orders can be negotiated. 



PoconoP said:


> No one said sales clean ? I said maid service / it is a six minute deal. A sales clean for are account with the stagecoach folks is $350, on smallest homes ( it's hours and top shelf) as to $75. w/ f*s and it is what it is. ( I wont state the time spent on them) u get what u want to pay.
> Know on to all this adding to the route/ that aint happing in our area grass cuts are routed but thats it, we get crap like realtor said window open trip charge to go close it, please verifiy elec is on trip charge. So my point is who the fu*k would take on a 200 mile coverage area and deal with that, remember there new deal is ALL w/o's you must accept.


----------



## JDRM

A few payroll companies I have contacted in my areas.

http://www.southeastpersonnel.com/

http://www.adp.com/

I have done business with southeast for several years, they will cover several employees with minimal money down after X amount of weeks payroll. They will get you set up for 500 down for several employees. All things factor in, number of employees, type of work, history of claims, etc. 

ADP wanted 700 down for 4 to 5 employees. Same factors.

Never contacted this one yet but I will be doing so shortly, ive heard good things

http://www.paychex.com



Hope this helps! Not sure about coverage areas.


----------



## SwiftRes

FYI I just got a recent quote from our favorite York Jersey for workers comp as well. They are $4.23 per $100(or 4.23%) of payroll plus a few other fees(<5%).

I do not have any experience with payroll companies but I did read some negative reviews on Paychex when I was googling around.

They also reference http://www.xactpay.com/ which is some sort of service where you can pay workers comp with your payroll run each week rather than yearly/quarterly/etc.



JDRM said:


> A few payroll companies I have contacted in my areas.
> 
> http://www.southeastpersonnel.com/
> 
> http://www.adp.com/
> 
> I have done business with southeast for several years, they will cover several employees with minimal money down after X amount of weeks payroll. They will get you set up for 500 down for several employees. All things factor in, number of employees, type of work, history of claims, etc.
> 
> ADP wanted 700 down for 4 to 5 employees. Same factors.
> 
> Never contacted this one yet but I will be doing so shortly, ive heard good things
> 
> http://www.paychex.com
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps! Not sure about coverage areas.


----------



## thanohano44

We use adp for payroll.


----------



## BPWY

I use quick books for my payroll calculations. 

Every quarter the accountant takes that data and sends the forms with checks to the state.

No need to use a payroll company. It is not that complicated.
QB charges $300 per year for their service. Sounds like its a lot less than a payroll company.

Keep that money in your pocket.


----------



## JDRM

Partnerships only create problems!!!! I know first hand!


----------



## Guest

So when F*S got fired from American in Nov, We knew grass season was gonna be different so we went with a grass only deal with and after learning there system our thoughts where (will cant say it here) but alot of pissing n moaning was heard. On Fri they called and said where dumping the lottery system and get back to a normal deal. Its one change in this work that is appreciated


----------



## Guest

long time no talk everyone......how's everyone doing????? vegas is dead, how's the rest of the country industry doing???


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Why do you think there are sales cleans that pay $35?
> 
> 
> 
> Newbies and gullibles are the ones that get suckered into these kind of routes and work demands, so I am quoting the carpetbagger prices.
> We have no direct lenders that would even consider requiring us to take it all or nothing.





holy balls i don't miss this stuff......my touch up monthly cleaning is at 75.00 and usually just consists of refreshing toliets, sinks and mirrors....total allotted time of maybe 15 mins.....initial sales clean 300.00 for reg sized house....anything more requires a bid.....i'm gunna cry


----------



## SwiftRes

Looking back, I believe he was meaning maid refreshes, not sales cleans.



D&R Services said:


> holy balls i don't miss this stuff......my touch up monthly cleaning is at 75.00 and usually just consists of refreshing toliets, sinks and mirrors....total allotted time of maybe 15 mins.....initial sales clean 300.00 for reg sized house....anything more requires a bid.....i'm gunna cry


----------



## GTX63

Yep, just the refreshes.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Yep, just the refreshes.




still low but def not as bad as i thought....

so what service companies are at lease decent now a days to work with??
altisource? four brothers?? NFR??

is everyone slow now a days?? vegas is dead and they are blaming it on banks holding inventory for the upcoming election.....what do u guys think??


----------



## Guest

Nevada has a law that essentially stops all foreclosure proceedings for now. There is very little inventory (like 20% of what there was before) I was looking at the auction results for Clark County and they used to have hundreds per day of new bank owned homes. Now there are often less than 10 per day.


----------



## Guest

Nevada has a law that essentially stops all foreclosure proceedings for now. There is very little inventory (like 20% of what there was before) I was looking at the auction results for Clark County and they used to have hundreds per day of new bank owned homes. Now there are often less than 10 per day.[/QUOTE]



Yup, it doesn't stop it per-say but it's a new protocol on how all foreclosures have to be done legally so any foreclosure at the time of the passing had to start over.......that's what I've heard.....it's literally killed my business.....i'm thinking of changing my business over to the residential sector for the time being and going the way of the franchise 1800-got junk type of business to get me thru this SLOWWWW period


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Dang I would use another comparison
> 
> 11 stops at a 1/2 hr avg per stop equates to 5.5 manhours. That leaves 4.5 hours left over to complete 300 miles of driving in a 10 hour work day. That means that truck and trailer was going and avg of 67mph. Then count the uploading time which I would guess averages 10 minutes each (with the damage reports/inspection reports that these companies want on every work order for free) X 11 stops is nearly 2 manhours.
> 
> Total of nearly 12 manhours total x 2 men is 24 manhours total.
> 
> Before expense averages $12.50/hr GROSS wage.
> 
> Subtract off $.08 avg vehicle expense per mile x 300 = ($24.00)
> Subtract off 10% avg for retirement fund x $300 gross = ($30.00)
> Subtract off 13.6% Self Employment Tax x $300 gross = ($40.80)
> Subtract off 11% avg for Wrk Comp, CGL, Commercial Auto Ins x $300 gross = ($33.00)
> Subtract off 10% avg for Health Ins costs x $300 gross = ($30.00)
> I'm still missing a lot of secondary expense associated with self employment but for now.....
> 
> Average hourly rate per employee for 12 manhours x 2 crewmembers avg (24 manhours total):
> 
> $5.93 per hour per crewmember.
> 
> McDonalds or Walmart still has you beat AND no financial outlay on equipment or equipment breakdown costs.
> 
> This breakdown is just a simple breakdown. I know you are aware of these costs but a lot of the newbies just don't get it. That is the main reason why so many newbies end up broke and bitc**ng at these forums cuz they "just don't get it". They see the $150 +/- days pay without realizing what it costs to attain the pay.
> 
> Personally we would turn work down if a 2 man crew was not able to do a $600/day gross. It fit our expectations of profit/worth vs cost.


Amen


----------



## The_josh

D&R Services said:


> long time no talk everyone......how's everyone doing????? vegas is dead, how's the rest of the country industry doing???


the SF bay area has really died since the start of may, i do mainly bad stuff and for agents, i really need to expand into other nationals or some other smaller companies, its been crazy for 5 straight years and now its dead, i wonder if its too late to join other companies???


----------



## reoguys

Which national(s) do you currently work for? I know the siblings are always looking.


----------



## Guest

We have garmin nuvi1300 and they seem to suck/ We just bought 4 new Magellan 2055t-lm any one use this one.


----------



## BPWY

reoguys said:


> Which national(s) do you currently work for? I know the siblings are always looking.






:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:




There are reasons why they are always looking.


----------



## Guest

I just read the following from agents online. It is an agent's response to a new person asking if property preservation is a good business to be in. 
I hope it is ok to copy and paste it. 



"I'm a sales agent not a contractor. During the eons I've been involved I've listened to many PP folks stories.
Here's my take.
If they're working directly for the DECENT listing agent they can expect a reasonable profit, real time communication, clear expectations and get paid upon completion, or the next week at the latest. If the work is performed in a timely and quality manner a long term relationship develops. The contrctors I use have been with me for 5 to 15 years. We trust each other and there are no problems.

From what I've been told by the lenders, the nationals generally charge the clients about the same amount my locals charge if not more. Anytime my locals have bid against a national the locals were lower. This would indicate the lenders are using the nationals for convenience rather then savings. Or perhaps a lot of agents can't carry the costs.

The contractors I've spoken to that work for the nationals tell me the amounts they're paid are about 1/4 to 1/3 of what I pay for the same task. In addition they're waiting 60-120 days for payment and often the bills are discounted for some inane reason. The after photos of a snow plow job aren't adequate, take another. Although when you wait 4 months to ask for updated photos, the snow may have melted. Thus no pay. Plus they'll kick back a 1000 invoice for a discrepancy in a 100 dollar item. And sometimes they just won't pay at all. 
It appears to be a churn and burn mentality. Use the dude, stiff the dude, the dude quits and they find the next sucker.
Some of the burnt dudes have picked up a few jobs from me, and the work was decent. Others don't know which end of the hammer to hold. 

Just look at an earlier post where some dude offers a $12.00 trip charge. I've seen the national charge the lenders $50.00 for a trip charge. Fannie Mae pays 120 to rekey 2 doors. Previous dude pays 25 per lock. 

I'm not trying to discourage you, just telling it like it's been told to me. Go in with your eyes wide open."


----------



## Guest

I just want to let you know that you guys really make me laugh. Seriously! So much BS in doing PP. Homestead Field Services is a joke and so is ZVN Properties. If I had to get another email with a sun sporting a smiley face, I think I would have told them to take their $35 re-cut and shove it.


----------



## Gypsos

These guys are high. They need an intervention.


----------



## Guest

Did anyone actually see the latest grass cut prices update? 85+ for a re-cut on a 10K or less lawn! If you're pushing papers in an office then you should take a small percentage of that. Those who do the actual hard work should get the most of that money (besides what's needed for operational expenses).


----------



## Guest

Well it looks like the rooster has come to rule the roost...
http://reopro.ning.com/forum/topics/very-interesting-topic-reo-agents-risk-scrutiny-under-ag 
If this link works...Seems the half steppin work is coming to an end... And with that now we can get back to the real world of pay...


----------



## Guest

Parmalee,

This effects not only the realtors but the contractors that did the work. 

I was on a webinar last week (here in Iowa) that addressed the coming fines and audits that are going to happen to the realtors and the contractors who did ANY work on government backed loans.

I welcome it!!! The realtors and the "back channel work" that is given to the friends or the realtors with the fake companies doing the P&P are in for a very rude surprise! They are talking serious jail time and fines. I don't see jail but I do see big fines and licenses lost. 

Just a "shot across the bow" warning to ANYONE doing work on Fannie, Freddie, HUD work (both pre and post foreclosure).... Be ready for the audits in the coming next year and have your estimates lined up and able to be explained AND make sure your State Sales TAX is paid for your P&P Gross Profits. It always seems the State AG's Office sicks the tax man on everyone.


----------



## Guest

This is why the nationals require so many photos- 

They get uploaded to the client 

This is also why the Banks and asset companies prefer working with the nationals- all the photos they ever wanted. 

It's proof the job was done- and isolation from lawsuits and the taxman when audited. 

What I see of this is more work to the nationals- and less broker work. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest

We have been in the biz for almost 4 years now, wishing everything would go back to the brokers. Nationals have completely taken over.


----------



## Gypsos

Tall Tarantula said:


> We have been in the biz for almost 4 years now, wishing everything would go back to the brokers. Nationals have completely taken over.


This is exactly why I am persuing other income streams.


----------



## Guest

Step one would be to register a complaint with your state license board- usually one complaint per property. 

Next step is to Lien- find out who actually owns the properties- and call them- let them know the situation. They will usually help, and will tell you if the servicer has been paid for the job. 

Third step is to file a lien- if step 2 did not get you paid.


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Step one would be to register a complaint with your state license board- usually one complaint per property.
> 
> Next step is to Lien- find out who actually owns the properties- and call them- let them know the situation. They will usually help, and will tell you if the servicer has been paid for the job.
> 
> Third step is to file a lien- if step 2 did not get you paid.




as MUCH as i agree with you cruz....That's a topic that has been gone thru on this post for the past umteen years.......and here we are in the same place....also the reason why myself and most like me have moved away from this industry......I'm actually down to my last "great paying on time" local broker and when that account is gone, so is my company. I refuse to work for any national company where payment is a "possibility" not a guarantee.......i've had to write off over 100k in the past few years b/c of local realtors and national companies that refuse to pay or "disappear"......time was great back in 05/06 when everything was local and the $$ flowed freely....realtors only cared about their commission checks and that ment having a reliable cleanup company so their properties always showed perfectly......now they have 1.5-2% commissions so they scam everywhere they can and are forced to use crappy companies like safeguard and others like it........


----------



## SwiftRes

D&R Services said:


> as MUCH as i agree with you cruz....That's a topic that has been gone thru on this post for the past umteen years.......and here we are in the same place....also the reason why myself and most like me have moved away from this industry......I'm actually down to my last "great paying on time" local broker and when that account is gone, so is my company. I refuse to work for any national company where payment is a "possibility" not a guarantee.......i've had to write off over 100k in the past few years b/c of local realtors and national companies that refuse to pay or "disappear"......time was great back in 05/06 when everything was local and the $$ flowed freely....realtors only cared about their commission checks and that ment having a reliable cleanup company so their properties always showed perfectly......now they have 1.5-2% commissions so they scam everywhere they can and are forced to use crappy companies like safeguard and others like it........


But again as cruz stated, why not lien? I understand not going through the hassle if it's a few hundred bucks, but 100k over the last few years? I would be liening the heck out of those properties. I had a realtor disappear on me for 5k, was still able to contact the asset manager and get paid directly, and in the second case, the second realtor that took over e listing got me paid. Never had to call brokerage house, but if it's a reasonably sized brokerage house they would help you get paid I am sure.


----------



## Guest

SwiftRes said:


> But again as cruz stated, why not lien? I understand not going through the hassle if it's a few hundred bucks, but 100k over the last few years? I would be liening the heck out of those properties. I had a realtor disappear on me for 5k, was still able to contact the asset manager and get paid directly, and in the second case, the second realtor that took over e listing got me paid. Never had to call brokerage house, but if it's a reasonably sized brokerage house they would help you get paid I am sure.


The problem I have had is that they hold payment out so long the clock runs out for the lien.


----------



## Gypsos

mbobbish734 said:


> The problem I have had is that they hold payment out so long the clock runs out for the lien.


File it anyway. The bank will treat it as real and totally freak out. Even if you do not get paid they will go through hell.


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> File it anyway. The bank will treat it as real and totally freak out. Even if you do not get paid they will go through hell.


The only way to file it is lie on the paperwork.


----------



## Gypsos

Depends on the state. 

In Florida you have 30 days from the start date of the project to file a Notice to Owner. This must be done first. Once that is done you have until 90 days after the last day you do work on the project to file the lein. 

When I have large projects I pay a service $30 to file to Notice to Owner at the start of the project and if I am not paid I file the lein on day 85 and my attorney calls them up on day 86 to ask for my money. 

I have never had to go past the lein stage to get paid. 

They do not have to be late with the payment to file the lein. If I was owed thousands of dollars I would lein the next 3 or 4 projects, using the excuse that they had not paid on time for other projects as an excuse when they contact me, and tell them to call me when they had all my money. 

It is almost impossible to get law enforcement or DAs office to get involved if the lein is fraudulent. I know this because I had a fraudulent lein filed against one of my projects. 

I had rock solid evidence that it was fraud and the DA refused and said it was a civil matter. 

Even the bank agreed it was not a valid lein, but still refused to release any more draws until it was dealt with and they had a final lein release signed by the owner of the company that filed it.

Cost me $2000 to get the asshole to go away. Truth was I owed him nothing. He had mismanaged his crews and lost money so he leined for the amount of his loss.

You file a lein and the title search will show the lein to the buyer and the bank will freak out fast. 

All you have to do is get one legitimate lein in place then you can use it to hold that project hostage until you get paid for all of them. 

I would let them sweat for a couple of months because I would not return calls. 

I did that over $250 one time and after three months the wife of the guy who owed me paid me out of her pocket for my signature on the lein release. 

I might burn a bridge, but I will get paid.


----------



## Guest

Have your atty sue for Unjust Enrichment... Enough said?


----------



## Guest

:-0


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> Depends on the state.
> 
> In Florida you have 30 days from the start date of the project to file a Notice to Owner. This must be done first. Once that is done you have until 90 days after the last day you do work on the project to file the lein.
> 
> When I have large projects I pay a service $30 to file to Notice to Owner at the start of the project and if I am not paid I file the lein on day 85 and my attorney calls them up on day 86 to ask for my money.
> 
> I have never had to go past the lein stage to get paid.
> 
> They do not have to be late with the payment to file the lein. If I was owed thousands of dollars I would lein the next 3 or 4 projects, using the excuse that they had not paid on time for other projects as an excuse when they contact me, and tell them to call me when they had all my money.
> 
> It is almost impossible to get law enforcement or DAs office to get involved if the lein is fraudulent. I know this because I had a fraudulent lein filed against one of my projects.
> 
> I had rock solid evidence that it was fraud and the DA refused and said it was a civil matter.
> 
> Even the bank agreed it was not a valid lein, but still refused to release any more draws until it was dealt with and they had a final lein release signed by the owner of the company that filed it.
> 
> Cost me $2000 to get the asshole to go away. Truth was I owed him nothing. He had mismanaged his crews and lost money so he leined for the amount of his loss.
> 
> You file a lein and the title search will show the lein to the buyer and the bank will freak out fast.
> 
> All you have to do is get one legitimate lein in place then you can use it to hold that project hostage until you get paid for all of them.
> 
> I would let them sweat for a couple of months because I would not return calls.
> 
> I did that over $250 one time and after three months the wife of the guy who owed me paid me out of her pocket for my signature on the lein release.
> 
> I might burn a bridge, but I will get paid.


You are thinking of liens like a contractor does. Doing property preservation does not require a contractors license, and is not regulated by state contracting lien laws. You are filing a "labor" lien if I am not mistaken, and it opens up a ton of possibilities. 

A contractor establishing lien rights, is not the same as an unlicensed field like PP. Your lien rights are inherent. Of course, on most of the national contracts, you forego rights to lien. But there are ways around that as well. Usually state law states you cannot "give up" the right to lien if the right is earned by performing said service. 

100K for my man in Vegas.......I know a good lawyer out there bud. You want his number?


----------



## brm1109

warranpiece said:


> You are thinking of liens like a contractor does. Doing property preservation does not require a contractors license, and is not regulated by state contracting lien laws. You are filing a "labor" lien if I am not mistaken, and it opens up a ton of possibilities.
> 
> A contractor establishing lien rights, is not the same as an unlicensed field like PP. Your lien rights are inherent. Of course, on most of the national contracts, you forego rights to lien. But there are ways around that as well. Usually state law states you cannot "give up" the right to lien if the right is earned by performing said service.
> 
> 100K for my man in Vegas.......I know a good lawyer out there bud. You want his number?


 I know that in New Jersey, in order to do about 95% of what we do in property preservation, you need a license.
Example: Winterization (plumbing lic.), debris removal (DEP permit), grass cutting and landscaping, window boarding (you need a home improvement contractor license).
This is why I get so frustrated, you have companies hiring other companies that are not licensed, they are the ones that don't worry about the license or insurance and then us legit companies can't compete with the low ball prices.


----------



## Guest

Foregoing said rights to Lien- is by agreement- the client violated said agreement by not paying on time. Therefore you retain the right to lien- which CANNOT be deprived to you- "agreement" or not. 

You should be thinking of this as a contractor- If your state does not require a license for the work you were hired to do- license status makes no difference as to your ability to lien for non-payment. Unless of course a license WAS required- or you are barred from contracting work. 

Work is work- and if you have the documentation (work order) Proof it was done (photographs) and the billing statement (your invoice) and records of you asking for payment (emails, call log etc-- you will get your lien.


----------



## Cutman

+:mellow::mellow::mellow:


----------



## frednelson

*property preservation*



Beverly S said:


> Are you doing inspections? P & P ? or both? I know some very good m&M's that will give you a chance. Let me know.
> I am speaking with most of them today and tomorrow.


I do p&p and minor and major home repairs. I got out of the business some years ago. I'm looking to connect with a good company. thanks


----------



## Wannabe

Fred,

Beverly went broke I think in the P&P business. Be sure to think about the age of the post you quoted (2012)....90%+ vendors are no longer in existence.


----------

